# HalloweenTime at DLR Superthread- 9/14-10/31;  Mickey's Halloween Party starts 9/28!



## Sherry E

_*Halloween Time dates:  September 14 - October 31, 2012



Disneyland Resort's 2012 Halloween Time page

Mickey's Halloween Party 2012's official page*_





WELCOME, WELCOME, WELCOME to the 
Halloween Time at Disneyland Resort 
Information & Photo Superthread - Part 2!!!

*Please also take a peek at the thread that started it all: 

"Halloween at DL" (Unofficial Superthread, Part 1)*





*We have a wonderful panel of experts who are here to answer questions, dispense valuable Halloween Time advice, information, tips, insight and, most importantly, share PHOTOS!!*

We discuss anything and everything pertaining to Halloween Time at the Disneyland Resort - Halloween treats, Halloween merchandise, Halloween parties, Halloween decorations, crowds, attractions, planning, etc.

*For your convenience, in this post you will see links to various relevant threads about Halloween Time-related subjects, such as the Happiest Haunts Tour, blogs and Trip Reports, among other things.  In Post #2 you will find a handy Table of Contents by Belle Ella (Jessica).  Also, in Posts #13 & 16 of this thread you will find a Halloween Time Q&A post by iKristin (Kristin) and a Mickey's Halloween Party General Information post by funatdisney (Liza), respectively.*



 Please join us for a spooktacular time...
and a little Halloween Time Information Boogie!






























































*Halloween Time-Related Blogs (in chronological order)*



"Happy Haunts Definitely Come to Disneylands Halloween Time!" (October 29, 2009, by Nancy Johnson, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)

"Halloween Time Coming to Disneyland" (September 16th, 2010, by Tom Bell, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)

"Halloween Has Arrived at Disneyland" (September 23rd, 2010, by HydroGuy DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)

"Karlos Siqueiros  The Gingerbread Man" (October 12th, 2010, by Tom Bell, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)

"Mickeys Halloween Party 2010 at Disneyland" (October 19th, 2010 by Wayne Toigo, DIS Unplugged Contributor/ Correspondent)



Disney Parks Blog - Assorted Halloween Blogs

Disney Parks Blog - May 2010 - Mickey Moves His Halloween Party Across the Esplanade​






*Check-In/Meet Threads*​
*Would you like to meet some other great DIS'ers?  Take a look at the Check-In threads that cover the months during the HalloweenTime season and see if anyone else will be there at the same time you are:*

Mickey's Halloween Party 2012 -- Check In (by iKristin)








*Happiest Haunts Tour Info*



> Join a mysterious tour guide for an evening of spooky storytelling and playful mischief as the sun sets during Halloween Time at the Disneyland Resort. Get into the "spirit" of the season on an elusive ghost hunt through Disneyland Park and Disney's California Adventure Park. Available seasonally.
> 
> Call (714) 781-4400 to book your tour up to one month in advance. Guests under age 18 must have parent or guardian permission to call.




Anyone been on 2009 Happiest haunts tour yet? (thread started by tripodjw)


Disney's Happiest Haunts Tour (2010 Info from MousePlanet, September 21, 2010, by Annemarie Moody)


From MouseSavers










*"(Halloween Time-Related) Trip Reports (alphabetized by name)*


Belle Ella's Jazzs Scary Adventure (September 22  27, 2010), starts Post #3 

deejdigsdis' "It's 3 Trips In 1!" (10/24/10  10/29/10), starts Post # 155

LKD's "Oct 1st MHP- Stepsister style! Done!Oct 15- Lottie's Debut!" (2010)

mnmrmustard's "TR - A Gregarious Ghostly Gallivant" (October 12  17, 2009), starts Post #223

mvf-m11c's Mickey's Halloween Party Weekend at the DLR" (October 1 - 3, 2010), starts Post #40

Sherry E's "Lost at the World of Disney & Sleeping in the House of Poo - October 2-5, 2008," starts Post #1

Sherry E's "The Thumbs Up Trip  Halloween Time - 10/24/09," starts Post #554

smile4stamps' "This 1st timer becomes a 2nd timer!" (October 13, 2010 - October 17, 2010), Pre-TR starts Page 1; DLR starts Page 5, Post #70

tksbaskets' "Am I nuts?? One day solo trip to DisneyLand October 13, 2010," starts Post #1

Vala's "Mission: Characters - TR 10/27 - 11/11" (Halloween Time 2009)










*Halloween Time Information and Details from 2010 & 2011​*

*Detailed Weather Data for DLR (by HydroGuy)*


*From wdwinfo.com*


*September 2010 Park Hours and Entertainment Schedule*


*September 2011 Park Hours and Entertainment Schedule*


*October 2010 Park Hours and Entertainment Schedule*

*October 2011 Park Hours and Entertainment Schedule*





*Mickey's Halloween Party Info*:

*From the Disneyland Resort website (2012)*

*From AllEars.net*

*From wdwinfo.com*




From the Disneyland News website (2010):

http://www.disneylandnews.com/press+releases/halloween/disneyland+halloween+packages+event.htm




> 04 September 2010
> Halloween Time Returns Sept. 17 as Mickey and Pals and Disney Villains Transform Disneyland Resort for the Season
> Guests Enjoy Thrills of Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy, Haunted Mansion Holiday
> 
> Mickeys Halloween Party Moves to Disneyland Park and Spectacular World of Color Show Performs Nightly at Disney California Adventure
> 
> ANAHEIM, Calif. (Aug. 19, 2010)  Disney villains will invade Disneyland park along with Mickey Mouse and his friends in Halloween costumes when Halloween Time returns to Disneyland Resort Sept. 17 through Oct. 31.  Highlights of the Disneyland Halloween season include the return of Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy  the thrillingly haunted version of the popular Tomorrowland attraction  and the longtime favorite Haunted Mansion Holiday, in which Halloween and Christmas collide for an attraction inspired by Tim Burtons Nightmare Before Christmas.  Guests also will enjoy the new, nighttime water spectacular World of Color, performing nightly at Disney California Adventure park.
> 
> Halloween Time offers families a chance to enjoy seasonal attractions and décor, as well as interact with beloved Disney characters decked out in whimsical Halloween costumes.  Guests also will experience spooky fun with Disneys more sinister characters, the Disney Villains.  In addition, the private-party celebration that has been so popular with guests will return for 10 special nights in October as Mickeys Halloween Party.
> 
> Moving to Disneyland this year with a new name, Mickeys Halloween Party is the separate-ticket event that invites adults and children to dress up in costume and trick-or-treat at the resort.  This nighttime celebration is scheduled for Tuesdays and Fridays in October (1, 5, 8, 12, 15, 19, 22, 26 and 29) plus Halloween night itself, Sunday, Oct. 31.  Highlights include:
> 
>          Trick or Treating in the ultimate Disney neighborhood, with even more treats along Mickeys Hide-and-Go-Treat Trails
>          New dance parties  at Tomorrowland Terrace and the French Market
>          The Halloween Screams fireworks spectacular, hosted by Master of Scare-omonies Jack Skellington (presented exclusively for guests of Mickeys Halloween Party)
>          New surprises in Mickeys Costume Party cavalcade, performed twice nightly
>          Character photo locations featuring Mickey and his pals, princesses and other favorites
>          The opportunity to arrive three hours before the party starts to play in Disneyland
>          Nearly all the favorite Disneyland rides and attractions
> 
> Tickets purchased in advance for Mickeys Halloween Party are $49 most days, while tickets purchased on the event days are $54.  For Oct. 31, all tickets to Mickeys Halloween Party are $59.
> 
> Favorite Disney characters, including Mickey himself, will dress up in their favorite costumes.  Its the ideal environment to have fun, eat special holiday treats, play interactive games, listen to spirited music and watch a nightly character cavalcade that celebrates the season.
> 
> For Halloween fun at Disneyland, guests will enjoy Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy in Tomorrowland.  The experience begins as a typical Space Mountain adventure, but suddenly launches voyagers into a haunted section of the universe.  Ghosts appear out of the starry darkness and swirling galaxies of Space Mountain, reaching out as if to grab guests as they speed through space.  The exhilarating drops and curves of the journey are punctuated by piercing screams, creepy sound effects and haunting music.
> 
> Jack Skellington also returns to take over the Haunted Mansion and bring back Haunted Mansion Holiday to New Orleans Square in Disneyland.  Transformed to a mix of Halloween spookiness and Christmas tradition, Haunted Mansion Holiday is inspired by the classic animated film Tim Burtons Nightmare Before Christmas.  Jack and his friends provide plenty of havoc and surprises as they celebrate the holidays in their unusual style.  Jacks return to the Haunted Mansion includes the traditional Halloween/Christmas gingerbread house in the Mansion Ballroom, with some special spooky surprises in this years design.
> 
> Halloween Time offers frightfully delightful fun for children and adults.
> 
>       For spine-tingling fun, drop in at The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror at Disney California Adventure park, where a supernatural event happened on Halloween evening, 1939, forever haunting the building.
>       Main Street, U.S.A. in Disneyland is transformed for the Pumpkin Festival.  More than 300 pumpkins will be on display in shop windows and none of them are the same!
>       Visitors to Big Thunder Ranch in Frontierland will find ranch animals, pumpkin carvers, Halloween décor and activities for youngsters, all presided over by Sheriff Woody.
>       Meeting Disney characters will be easier than ever as Disney villains gather to plot Halloween mischief at its a small world Mall in Disneyland, while other characters in spooky attire greet guests in Town Square, Main Street, U.S.A.
>       Rancho del Zocalo in Frontierland will honor Dia de los Muertos/Day of the Dead with traditional skeleton figures on display Sept. 19 through Nov. 2.
>       Special Halloween treats will be available in Disneyland, including menu items such as Zeros Ghostly Ghoulash, served in a dog dish in honor of Zero.
>       Halloween Time gifts are offered in Disneyland Resort shops.  Gifts include jack-o-lantern mouse ears and collectable pins depicting Mickey Mouse and his friends in Halloween costumes.
> 
> For more information about Halloween Time at Disneyland Resort, see www.disneyland.com/halloween.  This site will be updated with frightfully fun details.







From MousePlanet  

"This is Halloween Time" - Adrienne Vincent-Phoenix, September 20, 2010

http://www.mouseplanet.com/9389/Disneyland_Resort_Update#news1




> Fall Cupcake - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Bakers Field Bakery, Pacific Wharf Café, Disneyland Hotel Coffee House, and Whitewater Snacks
> 
> Gingerbread Beignets with Eggnog Anglaise - available at: Café Orléans
> 
> Caramel Apple Cider - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Carnation Café, Mint Julep Bar, Royal Street Veranda, Bakers Field Bakery, Disneyland Hotel Coffee House
> 
> Halloween Mickey Mouse inspired Bat Cookie - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Stage Door Café, The Golden Horseshoe, Bakers Field Bakery, Pacific Wharf Café, Surfside Lounge, Disneyland Hotel Coffee House, Whitewater Snacks
> 
> Demitasse Dessert Cup (Mini Caramel Apple Muffin with Pumpkin Mousse) - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Plaza Inn, Rancho del Zocalo Restaurante, Bakers Field Bakery
> 
> Demitasse Dessert Cup (Hazelnut Tiramisu topped with Pumpkin Mousse) - available at: Carnation Café, Big Thunder Ranch, Blue Bayou, Café Orleans, Golden Vine Winery Trattoria, Storytellers Café
> 
> Pumpkin Muffin - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street Cappo Cart, Bakers Field Bakery, Pacific Wharf Cafe, Golden State Cappo Cart, Disneyland Hotel Coffee House, Surfside Lounge, and Whitewater Snacks
> 
> Pumpkin Pie - available at: Plaza Inn
> 
> Pumpkin Spice Latte - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Carnation Café, Mint Julep Bar, Royal Street Veranda, Bakers Field Bakery, Disneyland Hotel Coffee House
> 
> Coffin Dessert / Mexican Halloween Cookies celebrating Dia de los Muertos - available at: Rancho del Zocalo Restaurante
> 
> Haunted Mansion Holiday Jacks Chocolate Mud Coffin - available at: French Market
> 
> Haunted Mansion Holiday Gift with Purchase - Halloween Town Pewter Figurines (available with each single purchase of $35 or more, after tax, and any applicable discount, while supplies last) - available at: French Market, Café Orleans (beginning Sept. 26)










*For even more Halloween fun -*

One of our wonderful DIS'ers - mommaU4 (otherwise known as Beth, otherwise known as one of the famous DIS Divas) - has started an amazing thread in the DL Community section called "Anything and everything Halloween!," which is *all* *about Halloween**!!*

Beth's thread will be a celebration of all things Halloween-related (though not about Disneyland, specifically).  She wants to see photos of Halloween costumes, hear about Halloween baking ideas and recipes, see your photos of Halloween decorations and carved pumpkins, share ideas for Halloween parties, etc., etc.  

Be sure to check out "Anything and everything Halloween!" in the DL Community forum and celebrate the fabulous holiday that is Halloween!


----------



## Belle Ella

work in progress!

Halloween Time at the Disneyland Resort Superthread





If you are new to our Halloween Time information extravaganza here are 3 handy-dandy posts for you to start with!!




​
  *Introduction*, by Sherry E post#1

  *Halloween Time FAQ*, by iKristin post#13

  *General Information on Mickey's Halloween Party*, by funatdisney Post#16​




Here you will find a few small collections of general information regarding Halloween Time at the Disneyland Resort



 *Fall and Halloween treats and desserts*, by Sherry E Post #948

 *Halloween Food and Merchandise Locations at Mickey's Halloween Party 2010*, by tjcrabb Post #984

 *Haunted Gingerbead House Workshop at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen*, by barefootmama Post #60

 *Mickey's Halloween Party General Information*, by funatdisney Post #16

 *Mickey's Halloween Party Dance Party Information*, by iKristin Post #661

 *Special Halloween Treat Locations at Mickey's Halloween Party 2010*, by tjcrabb Post #984​



Below you will find many collections of photos from Halloween Time at the Disneyland Resort. All photos are organized both by the category they fall into and then again alphabetically by the DIS'er who took them




*Characters and Photo Spots*
 *amamax2* - Post #382

 *barefootmomma* - Post #918 and Post #1651
Includes photos from Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *Belle Ella* - Post #1591

 *Curiouser&Curiouser* - Post #1728
From Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *cutedisneygirly* - Post #1592

 *Disneydaz* - Post #1663, and Post #1679
Includes photos from Mickey's Halloween Party

 *Flitteriffic* - Post #1684, and Post #1688
Includes photos from Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *GoofyontheHiSeas* - Post #69

 *I'm mikey* - Post #1262, Post #1300 and Post #2161
From Mickey's Halloween Party 2010 including the Cavalcade

 *jennifur25* - Post #1631

 *KBelle5* - Post #1577
From Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *liesel* - Post #1045

 *LKD* - Post #941, Post #1351, and Post #1645
Includes photos from Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *mommaU4* - Post #946
From Mickey's Trick or Treat Party 2008

 *mvf-m11c* - Post #907 and Post #1403
From Mickey's Halloween Party 2010 including the Cavalcade

 *Orbitron* - Post #2303
Includes PhotoPass pictures from Mickey's Trick or Treat Halloween Party 2008 and Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *stitch4336* - Post #1176, and Post #1709
From Mickey's Halloween party 2010 and one from off-site

 *SurfinTX* - Post #1719
From Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *Tiggerholic* - Post #1681

 *VictoriaAndMatt* - Post #6​
*Disney California Adventure Decorations, Scenery, and Landscapes*
 *AmyPond* - Post #1354
Includes Fall flowers and plants

 *deejdigsdis* - Post #2341

 *Funball* - Post #167

 *iKristin* - Post #1751

 *Sherry E* - Post #2264
Includes photos of the now-extinct Candy Corn Acres

 *VictoriaAndMatt* - Post #12
Includes Fall flowers​
*Disneyland Decorations, Scenery, and Landscapes*
 *amamax2* - Post #382, Post #402, and Post #404

 *AmyPond* - Post #1255, and Post #1354
Includes Fall flowers

 *barefootmomma* - Post #292, Post #375, and Post #918

 *Curiouser&Curiouser* - Post #1728
From Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *Daisuke* - Post #1221
Inlcudes Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *Disney Dreams* - Post #778

 *Dizneydaz* - Post #1446, and Post #1453

 *Flitterific* - Post #1685

 *funatdisney* - Post #65, Post #150, Post #351, Post #1755, and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Post #2042

 *Funball* - Post #84, and Page 33, Post #492

 *gippaloo* - Post #1449

 *GoofyontheHiSeas* - Post #69

 *iKristin* - Post #1750 and Post #1751

 *I'm mikey* - Post #2082

 *jennifur25* - Post #1555, Post #1556, Post #1630, and Post #1631
Includes Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *Kenttz*    - Post #188

 *liesel* - Post #1044

 *mvf-m11c* - Post #1201

 *nicolita3* - Post #1640

 *Sherry E* - Post #2264

 *SueTGGR* - Post #1442
Includes Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *tksbaskets* - Post #2094

 *VictoriaAndMatt* - Post #6

 *zeitzeuge* - Post #999​
*Dia de los Muertos (Day of the Dead)*
 *AmyPond* - Post #1380

 *barefootmomma* - Post #375

 *Belle Ella* - Post #1635

 *Disneydaz* - Post #1692

 *GoofyontheHiSeas* - Post #69

 *liesel* - Post #1044

 *mvf-m11c* - Post #1199

 *Sherry E* - Post #2264

 *spacemermaid* - Post #1167​
*Window and Store Displays*
 *amamax2* - Post #403

 *Belle Ella* - Post #1587

 *deejdigsdis* - Post #1724

 *funatdisney* - Post #2034

 *Disney Dreams* - Post #778

 *mvf-m11c* - Post #2048

 *nicolita3* - Post #1640​
*Entertainment and Musicians*
 *iKristin* - Post #1751

 *Kenttz* - Post #188
Dapper Dans

 *VictoriaAndMatt* - Page 1, Post #6
Dapper Dans and the Disneyland Band​
*Food*
 *Belle Ella* - Post #1586
Includes the Mickey pumpkin apple, pumpkin spice cupcake and the Dia de los Muertos sugar cookies

 *Curiouser&Curiouser* - Post #1728
Includes the Mickey pumpkin apple and pumpkin spice cupcake

 *Disney Dreams*                      -                     Post #778
Includes pumpkin muffins and bat cookies

 *DisneyStitch626* - Post #853
Includes the ghost Mickey popcorn bucket

 *Dizneydaz* - Post #1446 and Post #1453
Includes sugar and bat cookies, Duffy treats, and pumpkin muffins

 *Flitteriffic* - Post #1688
Includes candy corn and pumpkin cookies, and pumpkin spice muffins

 *Funball* - Post #1162
Includes the pumpkin spice cupcakes

 *I'm mikey* - Post #2082
Includes the Mickey pumpkin and Jack Skellington apples
 
 *mommaU4* - Page 76, Post #1127
Includes the Jack-O-Lantern sourdough bread

 *mvf-m11c* - Post #872 and Post #955
Includes the ghost Mickey popcorn bucket, Mickey pumpkin mousse demitasse, pumpkin muffins, bat and candy corn cookies, Mickey pumpkin apple, ghost Tigger tail and pumpkin spice cupcakes

 *nicolita3* - Post #1638, and Post #1639
Includes Mickey pumpkin apple, Jack Skellington apple, and witch Minney apple

 *spacemermaid* - Post #1167 and Post #1167
Includes the Dia de los Muertos sugar cookies and pumpkin capcakes

 *stitch4336* - Post #1708
Includes the haunted gingerbread house workshop at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen

 *tjcrabb* - Post #838
Includes gingerbread men cookies with mouse ears

 *VictoriaAndMatt* - Post #9
Includes gingerbread beignets, Mickey pumpkin mousse demitasse, pumpkin muffin, pumpkin, candy corn, and bat cookies, Halloween Mickey, pumpkin and candy corn Rice Krispy treats, Jack;s choclate mud coffin, beverage cup, pumpkin fudge, Mickey pumpkin apple, pumpkin spice cupcake, candy corn, frosted pretzels, and the ghost Mickey popcorn bucket​
*Halloween Costumes*
 *canadadisney* - Post #1599
From Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *Curiouser&Curiouser* - Post #1728
From Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *Daisuke* - Post #1221
Includes photos from Mickey's Halloween Party 2010
 
 *DizNee Luver* - Post #2111

 *jennifur25* - Post #508, and Post #1555
Includes photos from Mickey's Halloween Party

 *KBelle5* - Post #1577 and Post #1555
From Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *LKD* - Post #941, Post #1351, and Post #1645
Includes photos from Mickey's Halloween party 2010

 *mommaU4* - Post #946
Includes photos from Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *Orbitron* - Post #2303
Includes PhotoPass pictures from Mickey's Trick or Treat Halloween Party 2008 and Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *Stitch4336* - Post #1709
From Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *SueTGGR* - Post #1442
Includes photos from Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *SurfinTX* - Post #1719
From Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *TheColtonsMom* - Post #1776 and Post #2103

 *tinkermell* - Post #1217
Includes photos from Mickey's Trick or Treat Party 2009

 *twopeasonepod* - Post #2113

 *VictoriaAndMatt* - Post #70​
*Halloween Round-Up*
 *amamax2* - Post #393, Post #396, and Post #401

 *AmyPond* - Post #1180

 *Curiouser&Curiouser* - Post #1728
From Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *cutedisneygirly* - Post #1602

 *deejdigsdis* - Post#1729

 *Dizneydaz* - Post #1447, and Post #1453

 *Flitterific* - Post #1685, and Post #1686

 *funatdisney* - Post #165, Post #394, Post #1848, Post #1920, and Post #2042
 *GoofyontheHiSeas* - Post #69

 *idkmybffminnie* - Post #413

 *iKristin* - Post #1751

 *I'm mikey* - Post #2082

 *jennifur25* - Post #1630, and Post #1631

 *Kenttz* - Post #188  

 *mvf-m11c* - Post #920 and Post #2088

 *nicolita3* - Post #1640

 *spacemermaid* - Post #1167

 *SueTGGR* - Post #1442​
*Ray Bradbury Halloween Tree*
 *AmyPond* - Post #1374

 *Belle Ella* - Post #462

 *gippaloo* - Post #1449

 *liesel* - Post #1045

 *mvf-m11c* - Post #1199, and Post #1377

 *Sherry E* - Post #2264

 *zeitzeuge* - Post #999​
*Halloween Fireworks*
 *barefootmomma* - Post #1648
Halloween Screams from Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *Daisuke* - Post #1221
Halloween Screams from Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *Disneydaz* - Post #1678
Halloween Screams from Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *funatdisney* - Post #1705, and Post #2045
Halloween Screams from Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *gippaloo* - Post #1449
Halloween Screams from Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *jennifur25* - Post #1556
Halloween Screams from Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *mvf-m11c* - Post #1006 and Post #2148
Halloween Screams from Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *SueTGGR* - Post #1442
Halloween Screams from Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *Tiggerholic* - Post #1674
Halloween Screams video from Mickey's Halloween Party 2010​
*Haunted Mansion Holiday*
 *amamax2* - Post #385

 *barefootmomma* - Post #292, Page 62, Post #918, Post #1242
Includes the gingerbread tombstone

 *Daisuke* - Post #1221

 *Dizneydaz* - Post #1446, and Post #1453

 *funatdisney* - Post #327, and Post #1982

 *Funball* - Post #1023

 *gippaloo* - Post #1449

 *GoofyontheHiSeas* - Post #69, and Page 6, Post #80

 *iKristin* - Post #1750 and Post #1751

 *I'm mikey* - Post #2082

 *KCMike* - Post #2461

 *liesel* - Post #1044

 *mvf-m11c* - Post #907, and Post #1405

 *Sherry E* - Post #2264

 *SueTGGR* - Post #1442

 *zeitzeuge* - Post #999​

*Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy*
 *amamax2* - Post #404

 *canadadisney* - Post #1599

 *Dizneydaz* - Post #1453

 *Kenttz* - Post #188

 *tksbaskets* - Post #1549​
*Party Pictures & Information*
Includes Mickey's Trick or Treat Party and Mickey's Halloween Party
  *barefootmomma* - Post #1651, and Post #1648
From Mickey's Halloween Party 2010 including the Cavalcade and Fireworks

 *canadadisney* - Post #1599

 *Curiouser&Curiouser* - Post #1728
From Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *Daisuke* - Post #1221
From Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

  *Disneydaz* - Post #1663, and Post #1671, Post #1690, Post #1691, and Post #1678"]Post #1678[/URL]
From Mickey's Halloween Party 2010 including the Cavalcade

 *Disney Dreams* -Post #775, Post #777, and Post #778
From Mickey's Halloween Party 2010 including the party map

 *Flitterific* - Post #1684
From Mickey's Halloween Party 2010 2010 including the Cavalcade

 *funatdisney* - Post #1704, Post #1705, and Post #2045
From Mickey's Halloween party 2010 including the Fireworks

 *gippaloo* - Post #1449
From Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *Giselle22* - Post #99
From Mickey's Trick or Treat Party

 *I'm mikey* - Page 85, Post #1262, and Post #1300
From Mickey's Halloween Party including the Cavalcade

 *jennifur25* - Post #1555, and Post #1556 
From Mickey's Halloween Party 2010 including the Cavalcade and Fireworks

 *KBelle5* - Post #1577
From Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *LKD* - Post #941, Post #1351, and Post #1645
From Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *mvf-m11c* - Post#731, Post #802, Post #904, Post #907, Post #1006, Post #1198, Post #1403, Post #2142 and Post #2148
From Mickey's Halloween Party 2010 including the Cavalcade, Fireworks, merchandise, and Party map

 *mommaU4* - Post #946
From Mickey's Trick or Treat Party 2008

 *Orbitron* - Post #2303
Includes PhotoPass pictures from Mickey's Trick or Treat Halloween Party 2008 and Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *SueTGGR* - Post #1442
From Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *Stitch4336* - Post #1709
From Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *SurfinTX* - Post #1719
From Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *tinkermell* - Post #1217
From Mickeys Trick or Treat Party 2009

 Vala - Post #1984
From Mickey's Halloween Party 2010 including the Cavalcade

 *zeitzeuge* - Post #999
From Mickey's Halloween Party 2010​
*Halloween Time Maps*
 *Disney Dreams* - Post #169, Post #199, Post #775
From 2010 including the Mickey's Halloween Party map

 *Funball* - Post #143
From 2010

 *mvf-m11c* - Post #1198
From 2010 including Mickey's Halloween Party map​
*Halloween Time Merchandise*
 *amamax2* - Post #402
Includes Haunted Mansion Holiday balloons

 *Belle Ella*  - Post #1587
Includes Franken-Mickey and Pumpkin-Mickey ears, t-shirts, Mickey Halloween Tree, etc.)

 *Disney Dreams* - Page 52, Post #778
Includes Haunted Mansion Holiday balloons

 *DisneyStitch626* - Post #853
Includes ghost Mickey popcorn bucket

 *Dizneydaz* - Post #1433
Includes candy corn headband ears and purple-green witch ears

 *Diznygrl* - Post #109
Includes green Tinkerbell pumpkin

 *EnchantedPlayroom* - Post #1146
Includes Halloween window cling from off-site

 *Flitteriffic* - Post #1688
Includes a mouse pad, witch Minnie and wizard Mickey plushes, tumbler sets, and Sandy Claws light box

 *GoofyontheHiSeas* - Post #69
Includes orange spider web balloons

 *iKristin* - Post #1175
Includes Mickey Halloween color book from off-site

 *JiminetteCricket* - Post #1086 
Includes Halloween Silly Bandz

 *keahgirl8* - Post #114
Includes pink Cinderella pumpkin

 *Kenttz* - Post #188
Includes Halloween tree, lanterns, Mickey pumpkin mugs and Nightmare Before Christmas mugs

 *liesel* - Post #1044
Includes Nightmare Before Christmas t-shirts

 *MattsPrincess* - Post #1097
Includes Mickey and Minnie Jack-o-Lantern Halloween lamp

 *mommaU4* - Post #1125
Includes Minnie with ears from 2008

 *mvf-m11c* - Post #872, and Post #904
Includes Ghost Mickey popcorn bucket and popcorn cart and Mickey's Halloween party 2010 merchandise

 *nicolita3* - Post #1641

 *tjcrabb* - Post #986, Post #991, and Post #992
Includes Nightmare before Christmas items, and Tower of Terror keychains

 *VictoriaAndMatt* - Post #9, Post #70, and Post #71
Includes Ghost Mickey popcorn bucket, candy corn, Franken-Mickey, pumpkin and light-up ears, clothing, costumes, Halloween balloons, pins, Basin Halloween soaps, Vampire Mickey figure, Halloween souvenir cups and bottles, Nightmare Before Christmas beads, Halloween tree with ornaments, Mickey pumpkin flashlight and light-up wand, Halloween tumblers, mouse platter, votive set, Mickey pumpkin mugs, lantern, plush pumpkins and Halloween Mickey, tote bag, gift tin, CD's and DVD's, magnets, antenna toppers, and trick or treat bucket

 *wendypooh22* - Post #179
Includes Halloween tree, antenna toppers, Pooh figurines, etc.)

 *where's_my_prince* - Page 71, Post #1055, Post #1061 , and Post #1399
Includes Silly Bandz, Cinderella pumpkin, and Haunted Manion pin bag​
*PhotoPass Pictures*
 *Dizneydaz* - Post #1706

 *Orbitron* - Post #2303
Includes PhotoPass pictures from Mickey's Trick or Treat Halloween Party 2008 and Mickey's Halloween Party 2010

 *PrincessMaleficent* - Post #1711​
*Miscellaneous*
General, non-Halloween Time photos or non-Disneyland Resort photos
 *funatisney *- Post #1870

 *gippaloo* - Post #1449

 *Halloweenqueen* - Post #499

 *iKristin* - Post #660, Post #677, Post #687, Post #885, and Post #1246

 *JH87* - Post #712, and Post #1369

 *liesel* - Post #488

 *mommaU4* - Post #1179

 *where's my prince*  - Post #1055

 *zeitzeuge* - Post #999​


----------



## barefootmomma

Woohoo!


----------



## skiingfast

Let the pictures begin!


----------



## spacemermaid

Will be contributing pics in a couple of weeks


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Halloween Time Characters:
Costumed characters all found on Main Street. Villains found at the villain meet and greet in front of Small World. Jack and Sally meet and greet in front of fountain in between HMH and French Market restaurant. Dapper Dans and The Disneyland Band found on Main Street. The Queen of Hearts and Push were interacting in Tomorrowland, but we just caught this by chance.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Nice characters pics VictoriaAndMatt

Be there a week and a half and take a lot of pics and videotape.


----------



## where's_my_prince

AMAZING PHOTOS!!! btw your kids are adorable!


OH MY GOSH doesnt Sally looks amazing?!!! her costume is amazing cant wait to get a photo with her!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

These can all be found all over the park and DTD, except the Jack Skellington coffin dessert (chocolate lava cake) which can to my knowledge only be found at French Market, and the gingerbread beignets at Cafe Orleans.

















































































 (my favorite)
















 (all the popcorn containers)


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

mvf-m11c said:


> Nice characters pics VictoriaAndMatt
> 
> Be there a week and a half and take a lot of pics and videotape.



Thanks! Can't wait to see yours!



where's_my_prince said:


> AMAZING PHOTOS!!! btw your kids are adorable!
> 
> 
> OH MY GOSH doesnt Sally looks amazing?!!! her costume is amazing cant wait to get a photo with her!



Thank you! They were a lot more interactive this year than this year. I love them. BTW congrats and GL on your job interview!


----------



## barefootmomma

VictoriaAndMatt, your photos are awesome!! It looks like you guys had such a great time!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

I hope they get more out, because this is just sad.


----------



## iKristin

*When Does Halloween Time Begin? *
Halloween Time at DLR usually begins on either the last Friday in September or the next to last Friday in September." In 2007 it began on 9/21, in 2008 it began on 9/26, in 2009 it began on 9/25 and in 2010 it began on 9/17.




*When Does Halloween Time End? *
Halloween Time generally extends through and ends immediately after the last day of October, but if October 31st falls on a Friday or Saturday, Halloween Time will most likely continue through the weekend and end after Sunday




*What Are The Halloween Time Highlights? *
Highlights include the Halloween Round-Up, Haunted Mansion Holiday, Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy, the Pumpkin Festival on Main Street, Mickey's Halloween Party and of course the newly released Halloween Screams Fireworks show!! There is always something to do!! This year at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen in Downtown Disney there was Haunted Gingerbread House decorating. 




*Are There Any Special Halloween Themed Rides? *
Yes! There are two main attractions that have been gracing Disneyland during the Halloween season. The Haunted Mansion usually goes under refurbishment during the month of September to become "Haunted Mansion Holiday". During the Haunted Mansion Holiday take over, Jack Skellington and friends from Nightmare Before Christmas take over the Haunted Mansion to give it a Halloween/Christmas feel for the holidays. A new Halloween overlay addition is the Space Mountain: Ghost Galaxy, seen for the first time in 2009. The Ghost Galaxy overlay to Space Mountain adds skeletons, aliens and ghosts to the usual dark starry ride, making those twists and turns even more exciting! Space Mountain also goes under refurbishment in September to add the Halloween overlay.




*Why Did Disney Move Halloween To Disneyland? *
Due to construction at Disney California Adventure going on through 2012, Disney has moved all the Halloween fun to Disneyland! 2010 was the first year they had done this and it was extremely successful. One of the biggest things about the 2010 year was the private event offering of the Halloween Screams Fireworks show during trick or treat parties ONLY. In 2009 Disney had launched the Halloween Screams Fireworks show to everyone but in 2010 moved the show to trick or treat ticket holders only. 




*What Is The Busiest Time During Halloween? *
The busiest days tend to be of course Fridays, Saturdays & Sundays and then there are a few celebrations that tend to cause an uprising in normal crowd attendance. During usually the first weekend of October, Gay Days is celebrated which normally brings a larger crowd in than the normal weekend would. Columbus Day three day weekend and of course the day before Halloween (30th) and Halloween day (31st) are extremely busy. Other then that the days are normally pretty steady but not slammed full of people. Some people say that the first week of October when Utah state is on Fall Break can sometimes be a pretty busy time as well.


----------



## deejdigsdis

I can't believe how this thread has EXPLODED!!!  Remember when it was just a baby...and it seemed like it would never catch up with the Christmas thread?   Thanks for all the pictures everyone.  I go back and forth between wanting to stare at all of them endlessly and wanting to just skim over them so I can check everything out in more detail when I get there.


----------



## mom4princesses

iKristin said:


> ME ME ME DARN IT!!! lol, spot held for Q&A



I read the conversation between all of you when you were talking about a part two and though oh no there are only 1 saved spot (funny, I kind of felt like I was reading something I shouldnt be ).  I thought you wanted to be number 2/3.  Sorry you didn't get it but we are all grateful to you three for the work you are putting into this great thread.


----------



## funatdisney

*General Information on Mickey's Halloween Party​*
Since 2006, Disneyland Resort has thrown a special ticketed event to attend a Halloween party in one of the Parks where guests both young and old can dress up in costumes, trick or treat, dance, and have a grand time. In addition, most of the ride attractions are open and operating. The park is transformed with added Halloween decorations and lighting which is only displayed during the Party. Disney Characters are dressed in costumes and there are special photo areas where guests can take a picture with their favorite character. Only a limited number of tickets are sold each night of the party, so most party goers do not experience long lines for the most popular rides during the party.

In previous years, when the party was held in Disney California Adventure, the party was called Mickey's Halloween Treat or Mickey's Trick or Treat Party, but the most recent version is called Mickey's Halloween Party, and it will be held in Disneyland. Here is the information for this year's party.


*Mickey's Halloween Party at Disneyland Park​*
*Mickey's Halloween Party 2012's official page*




*Mickey's Halloween Party at Disneyland Park 2012 -- Dates & Pricing Information*


*Friday, September 28, 2012 -- 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 a.m* 

Ticket Price When Purchased in Advance - $54.00​Advanced Annual Passholder Ticket Price - $46.00​Ticket Price When Purchased on Event Date - $64.00​ 


*Tuesday, October 2, 2012 -- 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.*

Ticket Price When Purchased in Advance - $54.00​Advanced Annual Passholder Ticket Price - $46.00​Ticket Price When Purchased on Event Date - $64.00​


*Friday, October 5, 2012 -- 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 a.m.*

Ticket Price When When Purchased in Advance - $54.00​Advanced Annual Passholder Ticket Price - $46.00​Ticket Price When Purchased on Event Date - $64.00​


*Tuesday, October 9, 2012 -- 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.*

Ticket Price When When Purchased in Advance - $54.00​Advanced Annual Passholder Ticket Price - $46.00​Ticket Price When Purchased on Event Date - $64.00​


*Friday, October 12, 2012 -- 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 a.m.*

Ticket Price When When Purchased in Advance - $64.00​Advanced Annual Passholder Ticket Price - $64.00​Ticket Price When Purchased on Event Date - $64.00​


*Monday, October 15, 2012 -- 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.*

Ticket Price When When Purchased in Advance - $54.00​Advanced Annual Passholder Ticket Price - $46.00​Ticket Price When Purchased on Event Date - $64.00​


*Friday, October 19, 2012 -- 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 a.m.*

Ticket Price When When Purchased in Advance - $64.00​Advanced Annual Passholder Ticket Price - $64.00​Ticket Price When Purchased on Event Date - $64.00​


*Tuesday, October 23, 2012 -- 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.*

Ticket Price When When Purchased in Advance - $54.00​Advanced Annual Passholder Ticket Price - $46.00​Ticket Price When Purchased on Event Date - $64.00​


*Friday, October 26, 2012 -- 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 a.m.*

Ticket Price When When Purchased in Advance - $64.00​Advanced Annual Passholder Ticket Price - $64.00​Ticket Price When Purchased on Event Date - $64.00​


*Monday, October 29, 2012 -- 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.*

Ticket Price When When Purchased in Advance - $69.00​Advanced Annual Passholder Ticket Price - $69.00​Ticket Price When Purchased on Event Date - $69.00​


*Wednesday, October 31, 2012 -- 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.*

Ticket Price When When Purchased in Advance - $69.00​Advanced Annual Passholder Ticket Price - $69.00​Ticket Price When Purchased on Event Date - $69.00​

For all dates listed ages two and under: No Charge! 


All scheduled Monday & Tuesday Night parties, as well as the party on Halloween night (Wednesday), 
will be held from 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.​​ 
All Friday night parties will take place from 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 a.m. ​​

_*Save when you buy tickets in advance! And, on select nights, Annual Passholders save $18.

Annual Passholder tickets go on sale on July 9.

Advance purchase tickets go on sale July 16.*
_​




​

The following was offered for the 2010 Mickey's Halloween Party. There has been no official announcements for the 2012 MHP and, therefore, no details about the 2012 Parties are known yet. 

Here is a list of what was offered during the 2010 parties: 


*There will be special photo locations and more treat stations than previous parties.*

Special Photo Locations:
Pirate Wharf at the Frontierland Dock
Friends from Aladdin – Aladdin's Oasis
Critter Pals – Splash Mountain
Winnie the Pooh & Friends -  Critter Country
Toy Story Pals – Big Thunder Ranch
Mickey & Minnie – Big Thunder Ranch
Disney Villains – Small World Mall
Disney Princesses – Disney Princess Fantasy Faire
Disney Fairies – Pixie Hollow


Mickey's Hide-and-Go-Treat Trails
There will be many hide-and-go-treat trails with approximately 50 treat stations. Treats will include a mix of chocolates and healthy treats such as apple slices, carrots, raisins and dried fruit crisps. 


As an added bonus, Mickey's Halloween Party ticket holders can enter Disneyland three hours before the start of the Mickey's Halloween Party and they will be allowed to enter Disneyland in costume. Guests with Monday/Tuesday/Wednesday Mickey's Halloween Party tickets will be allowed to enter at 3pm and those with Friday night tickets will be allowed to enter at 4pm. Disneyland Park will close at 6 pm when Mickey's Halloween Party is held on a Monday/Tuesday/Wednesday and at 7pm when the Party is held on Friday. Ticket holders will be given a wristband to identify them as party ticket holders when the park closes. 





























For anyone that would like to know when other Dis'ers are attending Mickey's Halloween Party, please visit iKristin's Mickey's Halloween Party 2012 -- Check-In thread, where there is a list of who is going on which dates and in which costumes!


----------



## Sherry E

You almost made it onto page 1, Liza, but not quite!!  Oh well, we will get you on the Table of Contents so people can find you!!

And remember, the party post can be about the parties in general - there are some facts and details that apply to all the parties.  But when you attend MHP, you will have more to add to the post about this year's version!!


----------



## funatdisney

Will do. I am not going to MHP until the 26th! I will keep up with the info as it comes in. I guess the nice thing is that I am at the top of page two. Will be easy to find and locate???


----------



## iKristin

I'll give you all the info I have for the Halloween parties I'm going to on the 19th and 22nd


----------



## justkeepswimmin

These Halloween threads are exactly what I did not need to see tonight!  Our APs expire on 9/29 and we will not be renewing them for at least a year so we are considering a quick trip 9/27-9/30 for a couple last days of fun.  We were there for halloween time last year and I just love the look and feel of the parks at this time of year.   I think I need a reality check as we returned from the DL 1/2 marathon event, it is a 7+ hr drive and we need to buckle down for the holidays but it is sooo tempting after seeing all these wonderful pics!


----------



## funatdisney

Awesome Kristin! I will need that for when I go late in the month as well as the post.


----------



## Sherry E

And there are just general party questions that can go in there that apply to every year.  That can be there all year long, regardless of where the party is held or what it's called.

Also, if you want to - and it's up to you - you can always add in the party post a list of who is going to the party on which days.  But again, that's totally up to you if you want to do that.


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Also, if you want to - and it's up to you - you can always add in the party post a list of who is going to the party on which days.  But again, that's totally up to you if you want to do that.



Maybe a separate post devoted to those going on what day? I know that they do that on an Oct thread, but it would be nice to do it here. I can use one my earlier posts for that purpose.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

In the pics of all the villians, who is the guy above the Queen of hearts?? (the 18th picture down)


----------



## where's_my_prince

Judge frollo from hunchback of notre dame


----------



## deejdigsdis

Is it just me or does that Donald look extra short???  He looks so mini to me.


----------



## DLR29

I am going on Saturday and I will hopefully have lots of pics when I return!


----------



## idkmybffminnie

ahhhhhhhh i can't wait! I'm going just for the halloween party but it'll be my first and I'm so excited!


----------



## dizneedoll

iKristin said:


> I'll give you all the info I have for the Halloween parties I'm going to on the 19th and 22nd



I'm going on the 19th too!


----------



## tinksdreamwishes

Yays a Halloween pt2!!!! Good Job guys! 

If anyone can take pictures of the Halloween Hats and ears I would love it! BTW Awesome pics so far! Makes me hungry! MMMMMCandy Corn!


----------



## vacamomma

Great pics! Can't wait we will be there on 10/21 and doing the party on the 22nd. Will post pics as well.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I'll be there on the first night on Oct. 1st. I will post much of the MHP info on that day.


----------



## JH87

YAY FOR PART 2!!
VictoriaAndMatt, again, you're pictures are great!! i have really enjoyed looking at them!
Especially the Halloween treats!! That thing that comes in the mickey mug sounds soooooooo good! & the muffiin..YUM!


----------



## steves1bear

We leave tomorrow and will be in the parks starting at 10:00 Wednesday!  Thanks for the incredible pictures.  We've never been during Halloween so this year is going to be extra special and the pictures are just making me more grateful we chose right now to go.  Now I just have to figure out how to control the spending and eating!  I didn't budget enough for souvenirs, but there are just so many awesome Halloween ones.  It's going to be hard to choose!  And the food, I know I've gained weight just looking at the pictures!

Thanks again for the pictures.  They are a perfect way to get hyped for a trip!

VictoriaandMatt - I just have to say your kids are so cute!  They look like they had a great time.


----------



## uneekstylez

21 more days for meeee til I get there!!!  DH, DS and I will be at the Halloween Party on 10/12!

OCTOBER, COME ALREADY!!!


----------



## Dobby

Can't wait for the 12th party!!  Thanks for the character pics!  The kids and I just watched Pocahontas last night, and while they didn't quite understand the importance of the history/story, they can now identifiy the villain, and of course, Pocahontas and Meeko!


----------



## Belle Ella

I'll get the Table of Contents up to date _after_ my trip. I leave in the middle of the night tomorrow and have a bit to do between now and then. I can't wait to get back and share all of my photos!!


----------



## srauchbauer

Wow part 2 thats great 

loving all the pics so far has gotten us all in the Halloween mood DS and I are going to start decorating the house today.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

3 pages already??? We might need part 3 before the middle of October if this keeps up!

Loving all the pictures!

Only 7 more days to go!!!!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

YAHOO to Page 2!!! Loving all the pics, and I'm 4 days behind you Andrea at 11 days. I'm all done packing and just have to buy my Premium AP, and do a few things around the house next week and I'm ready to go.


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyStitch626 said:


> 3 pages already??? *We might need part 3 before the middle of October if this keeps up!*
> 
> Loving all the pictures!
> 
> Only 7 more days to go!!!!



That's what I was thinking!!  This is why I left Part 1 open - we still have a tiny little space left to fill there.  But it's good to get people accustomed to making the transition over here as well, so it won't be an abrupt closing of that thread out of the blue.  And it was good to start this thread off with a bang in the way of VictoriaAndMatt's excellent photos!!


----------



## Sherry E

I thanked VictoriaAndMatt over in Part 1, but I will thank her again here! 

I meant to say thank you in this thread last night, but I got distracted because I was trying to juggle several things at one time, one of which was discovering that someone stole a whole bunch of photos from one of my Facebook albums (like more than 120 photos and counting) and put them up on another website without my permission, without giving me credit and without even asking if it was okay to do it.  Someone tipped me off to the fact that someone was using my pictures on two different websites.  I am trying to now figure out a way to get this, um....person (and I am being G-rated here)...to take down the photos from his page, as he is claiming them to be HIS.  People are evil, I tell you.

Anyway, so I got sidetracked last night, but I wanted to thank you, VictoriaAndMatt, for posting so many wonderful photos here and in the other thread.  The photos really make an impact - the colors are wonderful, the treats and merchandise look tempting, and you've shown us a few details that we have not previously seen.  You did a fantastic job of getting a full range of photos, covering all aspects of the season, from characters to food to souvenirs to decorations, etc.  And the DCA decorations (if you can even call them that) are very sad.  Pitiful, actually!!

I don't blame you for being tired after 5 days - that is a lot to take in!!  You need to rest!!

I am looking so forward to having you on our Christmas thread next year, as I can't wait to see what your photographic contributions will be!!


----------



## Sherry E

DLR29 said:


> I am going on Saturday and I will hopefully have lots of pics when I return!



Yay!! Can't wait to see them!!  Post lots of them here for us!!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

On the MHP post, it would be good to put the times of the Cavalcade and the fireworks that Heather put on the blog... they can be changed if it changes...


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Sherry E said:


> I thanked VictoriaAndMatt over in Part 1, but I will thank her again here!
> 
> I meant to say thank you in this thread last night, but I got distracted because I was trying to juggle several things at one time, one of which was discovering that someone stole a whole bunch of photos from one of my Facebook albums (like more than 120 photos and counting) and put them up on another website without my permission, without giving me credit and without even asking if it was okay to do it.  Someone tipped me off to the fact that someone was using my pictures on two different websites.  I am trying to now figure out a way to get this, um....person (and I am being G-rated here)...to take down the photos from his page, as he is claiming them to be HIS.  People are evil, I tell you.



That is horrible!! Why would someone do that? Is he someone you were friends with on Facebook?


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyStitch626 said:


> That is horrible!! Why would someone do that? Is he someone you were friends with on Facebook?



No.  It's someone I have never heard of before.  As far as I can tell, this idiot was a "friend of a friend" on FB.  I had my FB settings adjusted so that friends of friends could view my albums.  _View_ my albums, not steal the photos from them.

Anyway, I have a bunch of old Bret Michaels/Poison pictures in my Facebook albums - like photos from 1985 and things like that.  Of course, Bret is now famous and has been in the news quite a lot in the last year.  I also have old pictures of other old Sunset Strip bands like Warrant and one of the guys who is in the band RATT, etc.  All old, vintage stuff.

I shared these photos with my friends from back in the Sunset Strip days, and one of them starting tagging photos left and right.  She must have drawn attention to my album with all of these pictures, and so this 'guy' who was on her friend list managed to upload about 126 of my photos (at last count; I am sure he added more) to a public website where they gossip about guys in those sorts of bands from 'back in the day,' as well as to his own album on Photobucket.  He designs t-shirts, from what I could figure out, so he looks for photos to put on t-shirts.

So even though I have now blocked everyone from being able to view the album on my FB page (including my actual friends, which is sad), this fool has stolen all of my photos and put them on Photobucket, intending to do who-knows-what with them, so he can just post them wherever he wants and make money.  And I am in many of these photos too - I don't want my face plastered all over these websites.

I'm trying to figure out how to stop this guy.  I sent him a FB message, which he ignored, of course.  As I said, people are just evil.


----------



## barefootmomma

Sherry E said:


> No.  It's someone I have never heard of before.  As far as I can tell, this idiot was a "friend of a friend" on FB.  I had my FB settings adjusted so that friends of friends could view my albums.  _View_ my albums, not steal the photos from them.
> 
> Anyway, I have a bunch of old Bret Michaels/Poison pictures in my Facebook albums - like photos from 1985 and things like that.  Of course, Bret is now famous and has been in the news quite a lot in the last year.  I also have old pictures of other old Sunset Strip bands like Warrant and one of the guys who is in the band RATT, etc.  All old, vintage stuff.
> 
> I shared these photos with my friends from back in the Sunset Strip days, and one of them starting tagging photos left and right.  She must have drawn attention to my album with all of these pictures, and so this 'guy' who was on her friend list managed to upload about 126 of my photos (at last count; I am sure he added more) to a public website where they gossip about guys in those sorts of bands from 'back in the day,' as well as to his own album on Photobucket.  He designs t-shirts, from what I could figure out, so he looks for photos to put on t-shirts.
> 
> So even though I have now blocked everyone from being able to view the album on my FB page (including my actual friends, which is sad), this fool has stolen all of my photos and put them on Photobucket, intending to do who-knows-what with them, so he can just post them wherever he wants and make money.  And I am in many of these photos too - I don't want my face plastered all over these websites.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how to stop this guy.  I sent him a FB message, which he ignored, of course.  As I said, people are just evil.



Oh no!! That is AWFUL! Can you try to get in contact with the FB admin people or whatever? Someone who has the power to do something to him whether he responds or not. I'd also contact Photobucket's support and let them know the photos are stolen and need to be removed, etc. People really do suck sometimes. What a crap head.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Hopping aboard!


----------



## mvf-m11c

I'm sorry to hear what happen on your FB Sherry.

It's a shame that people who try to steal pictures or other information on other people websites and put it on there websites and say that they did it themselves. That is low and not giving credit to the person who put up the pictures.


----------



## Vala

I'm really sorry to hear about your trouble, Sherry.

I had similar problems during my time as a wrestling fan - photos snagged, copied, sold... there's one picture that had 7 people claiming they took it.

That was before the days of Facebook though, so I'm afraid I won't be of any help there. My problem was Ebay, and thankfully they removed the listings when I reported them. Might be worth a try with Photobucket too.

That's the very reason I won't post any pictures online anymore that are large enough to reprint properly or use elsewhere.


----------



## Sherry E

barefootmomma said:


> Oh no!! That is AWFUL! Can you try to get in contact with the FB admin people or whatever? Someone who has the power to do something to him whether he responds or not. I'd also contact Photobucket's support and let them know the photos are stolen and need to be removed, etc. People really do suck sometimes. What a crap head.



This fool appears to not have posted any of my stolen photos on his FB page.  I guess he figured it was too easy for me to find them there.  He probably didn't think anyone would tip me off to his Photobucket album.  I am going to send a message to Photobucket's support and see what they say, but I don't hold out too much hope.  This guy seems to not care at all.  In fact, he posted more of my photos on Photobucket after I sent him the message on FB.  He is unconcerned.

And my computer hates Photobucket so much - I had the worst time even trying to get into this guy's album to see the pictures he stole from me!!



mvf-m11c said:


> I'm sorry to hear what happen on your FB Sherry.
> 
> It's a shame from people who try to steal pictures or other information on other people websites and put it on there websites and say that they did it themselves.



Thanks, Bret.  It is a shame.  Unfortunately, this guy saw a famous face in the pictures and just wanted to take my photos, probably figuring that there is not much I will do or can do to stop them.  But some people have no morals or ethics or common courtesy - it is amazing, isn't it?


----------



## Sherry E

Vala said:


> I'm really sorry to hear about your trouble, Sherry.
> 
> I had similar problems during my time as a wrestling fan - photos snagged, copied, sold... there's one picture that had 7 people claiming they took it.
> 
> That was before the days of Facebook though, so I'm afraid I won't be of any help there. My problem was Ebay, and thankfully they removed the listings when I reported them. Might be worth a try with Photobucket too.
> 
> That's the very reason I won't post any pictures online anymore that are large enough to reprint properly or use elsewhere.



Yikes, Vala!  People are horrible!  At least Ebay had the decency to take the listings down for you.  I am going to contact Photobucket and see what happens.  Unfortunately, once photos are posted anywhere on the Internet, it becomes almost fair game - even though the decent thing to do is ask permission.

I have even had Bret (Michaels, not Bret in this thread)'s own tour manager contact me and ask permission to use my photos in his book and on his website - and she sent me a release to sign for permission.  That's the way it is supposed to be handled.  That's the legal way.  You are not supposed to just copy photos and then use them for your own purposes.

I mean, heck, there are tons of wonderful DLR photos posted here on the DIS that I would _like_ to claim as my own and use for various purposes - but they are not my photos so I can't do that!!


----------



## Sherry E

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> On the MHP post, it would be good to put the times of the Cavalcade and the fireworks that Heather put on the blog... they can be changed if it changes...



Sounds like a great idea!!  The MHP post is actually a work in progress and it's going to be a general party information post - including overall info/facts about the yearly parties and not only the MHP.  But in addition to the general info about the parties and what they have to offer, Liza will also have the details for this year's party.



Halloweenqueen said:


> Hopping aboard!



Woo hoo!  Hopping aboard the Halloween Time Boogie Train!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Vala said:


> That was before the days of Facebook though, so I'm afraid I won't be of any help there. My problem was Ebay, and thankfully they removed the listings when I reported them. Might be worth a try with Photobucket too.



I had the same problem with Ebay Vala. I had a lot of people took my pictures when I posted pictures on Ebay, but I had my name on each of my pictures and they removed those people listings on the site. I also thought that it would be good to to promote my name from other Ebayers accounts. But in the end, I got Ebay to remove the listings on other people accounts that had my name on the item.



Sherry E said:


> Thanks, Bret.  It is a shame.  Unfortunately, this guy saw a famous face in the pictures and just wanted to take my photos, probably figuring that there is not much I will do or can do to stop them.  But some people have no morals or ethics or common courtesy - it is amazing, isn't it?



I agree with what you are saying that people have no class of giving other people credit for the work of others. I hope that you can stop this guy from taking your pictures and take them off the sites.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Sounds like a great idea!!  The MHP post is actually a work in progress and it's going to be a general party information post - including overall info/facts about the yearly parties and not only the MHP.  But in addition to the general info about the parties and what they have to offer, Liza will also have the details for this year's party.



I will there on the first night of MHP (Oct. 1st) and hope to give you much info I can. I will take as many pictures and videotaping when MHP starts at 5pm and possibly to closing time.


----------



## mom4princesses

mvf-m11c said:


> I will there on the first night of MHP (Oct. 1st) and hope to give you much info I can. I will take as many pictures and videotaping when MHP starts at 5pm and possibly to closing time.



Looking forward to your report.  Can't wait to hear how the fireworks go and how early you have to stake out a good spot.


----------



## tdashgirl

Here and subbing  

Sherry, I don't even know what to say   I would feel so violated, really.


----------



## barefootmomma

Just wanted to mention that ds and I are watching Mickey's Treat, the Mickey Mouse Clubhouse Halloween dvd this morning!  Getting ready!! It's great for little ones, not scary at all, and Minnie Mouse is in the very same witch costume that she wears at the parks.


----------



## All American

Awesome!!!

4 pages into the thread already.  It will give me something to read today. (Our daughter caught a flu bug that is going around.  Luckily, she caught it early as opposed to getting sick the day before our trip.)

Off I go to read through the comments...


----------



## barefootmomma

Another Twitter post from Disneyland this morning!  This is available at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen. 



> Create Your Own Haunted Gingerbread House!
> 
> Kids of all ages are invited to participate in this bewitching Halloween season event. The Gingerbread Workshop is sure to be a deliciously devilish experience for the whole family! The kids can be involved in the entire process of creating their very own haunted gingerbread house  from the construction to the decorative touches.
> The workshop kicks off with Chef Darrin Finkel leading a hands-on assembly demonstration of a gingerbread house. Then, we'll dive into the fun stuff  adding ghoulish and ghostly touches with handfuls of candy. Make your gingerbread house the spookiest on the block!
> All ages (children under 12 must be accompanied by an adult) are welcome October 23, 24 and 30 2010, 12:00 p.m. - 2:00 p.m.
> Reserve today! Call (714) 776-5200, Monday - Friday, 10:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. Reservation line opens on September 13, 2010. The cost is $45.00 plus tax per Gingerbread Kit (includes gingerbread house and candy, special treat for the kids, unlimited sodas and 2 reserved seats). Additional seats sold for $10.00 each.
> Advance payment by credit card is required for reservation confirmation. Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen will not be responsible for the assembly, holding or transporting of gingerbread houses.
> If you are under 18 years of age, you must have your parent or guardian's permission to dial this number.



http://disneyland.disney.go.com/special-offers/downtown-disney/gingerbread-house-workshop/


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> I will there on the first night of MHP (Oct. 1st) and hope to give you much info I can. I will take as many pictures and videotaping when MHP starts at 5pm and possibly to closing time.



Cool!  We are off to a rollicking start on this Part 2, and Part 1 is still alive and kicking (though on its last legs), so we will need lots and lots of photos for many pages to come!!



tdashgirl said:


> Here and subbing
> 
> Sherry, I don't even know what to say   I would feel so violated, really.



Yes, "violated" is the exact word for it.  I feel like this person stole my property and my memories.



barefootmomma said:


> Just wanted to mention that ds and I are watching Mickey's Treat, the Mickey Mouse Clubhouse Halloween dvd this morning!  Getting ready!! It's great for little ones, not scary at all, and Minnie Mouse is in the very same witch costume that she wears at the parks.



That's the great thing about Disney's celebration of Halloween (whether in the parks or on DVD, etc.).  It's like 'cute scary' or 'fun scary.'  It's safe for everyone.  It's not like the chainsaw-wielding maniacs and ax murderers who run amok at Universal Studios and chase after you!  I think Ghost Galaxy is probably the most sinister thing DLR has done, isn't it?  Haunted Mansion has always had friendly ghosts and even the HMH version is not 'evil scary.'



barefootmomma said:


> Another Twitter post from Disneyland this morning!  This is available at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen.
> 
> http://disneyland.disney.go.com/special-offers/downtown-disney/gingerbread-house-workshop/



Interesting thing about that gingerbread house - if I recall, last year I was looking for the details about the Christmas gingerbread workshop, because it had always been done for Christmas in the previous years, and I didn't find anything.  

As far as I know - and I may have missed something - I _think_ they only did the Halloween haunted gingerbread workshop last year.  I wonder if they decided the Halloween workshop was better to do than the Christmas one, or maybe they did the Christmas one last year and I just totally missed it?  I remember checking the Jazz Kitchen website for info in November last year and there was nothing about a Christmas workshop - only Halloween.


----------



## Vala

Sherry E said:


> Yikes, Vala!  People are horrible!  At least Ebay had the decency to take the listings down for you.  I am going to contact Photobucket and see what happens.  Unfortunately, once photos are posted anywhere on the Internet, it becomes almost fair game - even though the decent thing to do is ask permission.
> 
> I have even had Bret (Michaels, not Bret in this thread)'s own tour manager contact me and ask permission to use my photos in his book and on his website - and she sent me a release to sign for permission.  That's the way it is supposed to be handled.  That's the legal way.  You are not supposed to just copy photos and then use them for your own purposes.



It always seems to happen to those who would have told you "yes" anyway if you just had asked. *sighs* 

I've never told anyone no either, they just had to ask. 

I know I am a very good photographer, and I am actually very proud if people ask. But now I really became careful.



mvf-m11c said:


> I had the same problem with Ebay Vala. I had a lot of people took my pictures when I posted pictures on Ebay, but I had my name on each of my pictures and they removed those people listings on the site. I also thought that it would be good to to promote my name from other Ebayers accounts. But in the end, I got Ebay to remove the listings on other people accounts that had my name on the item.



It wasn't item photos - wish it had been that easy.
It was actual photos I had taken at events, like WWE shows or sci fi conventions. Something like this one 






Probably no one will recognize him - that's Jason Momoa from Baywatch Hawaii, Stargate: Atlantis respectively the upcoming Conan remake.

That's one of my newer pictures and wasn't among the stolen ones, but the other pictures were of the same quality.

It's quite normal among fans to share your pictures. And if you're giving stuff to other fans who you consider friends you really don't automatically think about watermarks on your photos.

And some of my "friends" decided to give the pictures to others. Without asking me or telling the people they gave them to that they were not theirs. Some photos I took in 1994 I eventually found on Ebay in 1998.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Sherry E said:


> Yikes, Vala!  People are horrible!  At least Ebay had the decency to take the listings down for you.  I am going to contact Photobucket and see what happens.  Unfortunately, once photos are posted anywhere on the Internet, it becomes almost fair game - even though the decent thing to do is ask permission.
> 
> I have even had Bret (Michaels, not Bret in this thread)'s own tour manager contact me and ask permission to use my photos in his book and on his website - and she sent me a release to sign for permission.  That's the way it is supposed to be handled.  That's the legal way.  You are not supposed to just copy photos and then use them for your own purposes.
> 
> I mean, heck, there are tons of wonderful DLR photos posted here on the DIS that I would _like_ to claim as my own and use for various purposes - but they are not my photos so I can't do that!!



Sherry, you posted those pictures here on the Dis.  Back when Brett had his health scare.  Maybe he took them off of here.

Everyone has to remember that anything posted in a public forum because public property.  Just google your address, your name, etc.  You would be surprised how much comes up.


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E. sorry to read about your troubles with an idiot. It makes me biting mad when I hear of things like this.


----------



## funatdisney

This thread is a little dry of pictures. Time for some pics:































I may have posted some of these in the first Halloween thread, but I don't think folks will mind.


----------



## Sherry E

Halloweenqueen said:


> Sherry, you posted those pictures here on the Dis.  Back when Brett had his health scare.  Maybe he took them off of here.
> 
> Everyone has to remember that anything posted in a public forum because public property.  Just google your address, your name, etc.  You would be surprised how much comes up.



No, I posted Bret photos in my TR way before his health scare.  But I had many, many more photos on Facebook.  Hundreds.  And I shared them with Facebook "friends."  I did not share them with this guy who took them.  What I posted here on the DIS was barely anything.  This guy who stole them was on a friend's friend list on Facebook.  I didn't share them with him directly.  That's where he got them.  And it's not just Bret's photos - he stole other photos too.

Yes, when you post photos publicly you run a risk, but as I detailed in my earlier post, regardless of that, the legal and proper way to handle it is to ask permission.  Bret's own tour manager/PR person knew that - which is why she sent me the photo release form for permission.  And another guy I know who was doing a special for VH1 had the people at VH1 contact me to send me a release form for permission.  That is how it's supposed to be handled.  They know that and they don't want any legal hassles.

I think people assume that because something becomes public and that it's easy to access that it means other people are allowed to do whatever they want with it and use it to make money, etc., but that's not exactly the case, which is why they sent me the release forms to sign. There are legal loopholes, but only some folks know about that.


----------



## Sherry E

Vala said:


> It always seems to happen to those who would have told you "yes" anyway if you just had asked. *sighs*
> 
> I've never told anyone no either, they just had to ask.
> 
> I know I am a very good photographer, and I am actually very proud if people ask. But now I really became careful.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't item photos - wish it had been that easy.
> It was actual photos I had taken at events, like WWE shows or sci fi conventions. Something like this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably no one will recognize him - that's Jason Momoa from Baywatch Hawaii, Stargate: Atlantis respectively the upcoming Conan remake.
> 
> That's one of my newer pictures and wasn't among the stolen ones, but the other pictures were of the same quality.
> 
> It's quite normal among fans to share your pictures. And if you're giving stuff to other fans who you consider friends you really don't automatically think about watermarks on your photos.
> 
> And some of my "friends" decided to give the pictures to others. Without asking me or telling the people they gave them to that they were not theirs. Some photos I took in 1994 I eventually found on Ebay in 1998.



Ouch.  That makes me so mad on your behalf.


----------



## Vala

Thanks Sherry. 

Like it's been said, worst is the violation that someone actually took away your property. 

I'm proud of my work like I said, and I am tickled pink if an actor who's done quite a number of photo sprees in his career sees one of my pictures and asks if I am a professional photographer. And you don't get to discuss DSLRs with Boba Fett from Star Wars any day either.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Here are some from last year. Some things have changed but most are the same.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

You guys are welcome, and thank you for all the comments on the photos/my kids.  I went to bed early last night, and just found time to hop on. I can't believe we are on page 5 already! 

Sherry, I am so sorry someone stole your photos.  You are very welcome for all the pictures. It gave me something to do while my family rode rides I couldn't. I can't wait to start planning my trip for next December. 

Someone was asking about Halloween Mickey Ears so here are my merchandise photos. 

Hats/Ears





















Shirts/Apparel
























































Balloons






 (also available in white that lights up)











Pins


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Pens
















Fall soaps at Basin

















Everything else


----------



## KBelle5

Dying to go back already!  I was there on Friday and Saturday, but we got there late, so no villians, and Mickey and Minnie had to go in for Fantasmic!  Darn law school for making me unable to go on any old weekday anymore!

As for the decorations (or lack thereof) at DCA, we went over there for WOC on Saturday night, and while I of course noticed almost everything at Disneyland, barely anything registered at DCA.  Quite sad.  At least WOC was good as usual.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I'm so sorry to hear about the theft of your photo's Sherry. Around 6 years ago someone using my maiden name and a fake middle name, managed to charge up around $360,000CDN in my name before finding out about it months later (including a house). It took me months, alot of money, and police from 5 different jurisdicitions fighting over who got a piece of the case before I could breathe a relative sigh of relief. I know what it's like first hand, and feel your frustration. At the time of my identity theft problems it was the largest case of it that our local police dept had ever seen. Even now I'm reluctant to give personal info to people I don't know. Hope that photobuicket will be able to stop the guy before he raids anymore of your pics. Is there anyway to clear all your photo's in Photobucket so that he can't get further acess to your photo's???


----------



## mvf-m11c

mom4princesses said:


> Looking forward to your report.  Can't wait to hear how the fireworks go and how early you have to stake out a good spot.



I am planning on staking out at least 2 hours or 3 hours so my cast will be able to watch HS from the Hub at the best spot. My DA and I could change places for every half an hour so my DC could do some of the rides.



Sherry E said:


> Cool!  We are off to a rollicking start on this Part 2, and Part 1 is still alive and kicking (though on its last legs), so we will need lots and lots of photos for many pages to come!!



I will definitely take as many photos and videotape everything as much as I can during my visit next week.



Vala said:


> It wasn't item photos - wish it had been that easy.
> It was actual photos I had taken at events, like WWE shows or sci fi conventions.



Thank you for clarifying this post.


Nice pictures once again VictoriaAndMatt


----------



## iKristin

There was a present in the attic of the HM last year that says "To Kristin"...wish I could get a picture of that lol, I wonder if it's still there? It was on the right hand side in the attic. I squealed when I saw it last year hahaha


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Sherry E said:


> No, I posted Bret photos in my TR way before his health scare.  But I had many, many more photos on Facebook.  Hundreds.  And I shared them with Facebook "friends."  I did not share them with this guy who took them.  What I posted here on the DIS was barely anything.  This guy who stole them was on a friend's friend list on Facebook.  I didn't share them with him directly.  That's where he got them.  And it's not just Bret's photos - he stole other photos too.
> 
> Yes, when you post photos publicly you run a risk, but as I detailed in my earlier post, regardless of that, the legal and proper way to handle it is to ask permission.  Bret's own tour manager/PR person knew that - which is why she sent me the photo release form for permission.  And another guy I know who was doing a special for VH1 had the people at VH1 contact me to send me a release form for permission.  That is how it's supposed to be handled.  They know that and they don't want any legal hassles.
> 
> I think people assume that because something becomes public and that it's easy to access that it means other people are allowed to do whatever they want with it and use it to make money, etc., but that's not exactly the case, which is why they sent me the release forms to sign. There are legal loopholes, but only some folks know about that.



Agreed.  I remembered the pictures from the health scare thread, that's all.  I'm going to have to check out your trip report!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

For some reason I think that the Ghost Mickeys are the cutest thing ever! I am totally going to try and find something of a Ghost Mickey!   I hope that popcorn bucket lasts until I get there. That is on the top of my Ghost Mickey list!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

I know I posted this someplace earlier, but I wanted to mention that Walgreens is THE place to get Halloween themed Disney items.  They have lots of those little Mickey pumpkins, ghosts, etc.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Halloweenqueen said:


> I know I posted this someplace earlier, but I wanted to mention that Walgreens is THE place to get Halloween themed Disney items.  They have lots of those little Mickey pumpkins, ghosts, etc.



Aw, I wish we had Walgreens in Canada. Or at least we don't in my part of Canada.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

iKristin said:


> There was a present in the attic of the HM last year that says "To Kristin"...wish I could get a picture of that lol, I wonder if it's still there? It was on the right hand side in the attic. I squealed when I saw it last year hahaha



Its not very good but you can see the tag.


----------



## iKristin

Haha you rock!!!


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

iKristin said:


> Haha you rock!!!



Thanks and I have the same picture from over the weekend and it is not in the picture. Maybe it is somewhere else in the attic.


----------



## iKristin

Aw that's ok though, I was just so excited last year when it was there hehe. Cause my name isn't spelled this way very often


----------



## Funball




----------



## Sherry E

I am constantly astounded at the amazing photos posted by everyone here - Funatdisney and everyone else.  

VictoriaAndMatt got such a comprehensive overview of all things Halloween Time, it's hard for me to imagine she did anything but take photos on her DLR trip!!  But it's amazing - and it's _exactly_ what we need in this thread or the other thread!!

And then Kristin mentions a tag inside HMH, and lo and behold, Roger has a photo of it!!  Not to mention that all of the other photos Roger posted are so clear and crisp as well - love the one with the juxtaposition of the kind of dark-ish blue sky and the Halloween Time sign.

And then I just tuned in to see the great photo that Sara/Funball posted - that is an extremely clear nighttime shot - so close-up and perfectly framed!!  Is that the work of your new camera?


----------



## Funball

*yes the amazing work of my new Nikon L22 ( incase anybody needs a new camera) *

*taking bow* thank you ..thank you! i got more too!


----------



## Funball

i stared a halloween photo thread.. but i was the only one posting!! RFLOl

but here it is. i got one other photo in the thread...


CLICK ME, YOU NOW U WANT TOO!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Love that shot of the light up balloons.  That is just too cool.  

Also love the Halloween soaps at Basin, one of my favorite shopping spots.  Got to get a couple of those to bring home.  

You have greatly contributed to, well actually you are almost single handedly been responsible for the running shopping list (food and gifts) that I keep open on my computer while I go thru these threads.   And I thank you for helping me out, my DH isn't quite as appreciative.


----------



## Belle Ella

Wow, I went to work and already we're on page 6. I shudder to think what things will look like when I get back next week. I'll have a lot on my hands between writing my TR (check my link in my sig if you'd like to follow along ) and then getting the ToC up with all of the info I'll miss while I'm gone!!


----------



## AmyPond

Six pages?  where have I been!?


----------



## Belle Ella

Change in plans!! I scored one more night with the ET rate at the HoJo and I will be leaving and arriving *tomorrow* rather than Thursday. I have the option to use my GAD admission if I'd like or relax so I wont have to pull an all-nighter and then une my GAD for fast passes later on in the week!!


----------



## mom4princesses

Good for you Belle Ella.  We leave on the 9th but if they come out with an ET rate for the 8th we are leaving a day early.  Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Belle Ella said:


> Change in plans!! I scored one more night with the ET rate at the HoJo and I will be leaving and arriving *tomorrow* rather than Thursday. I have the option to use my GAD admission if I'd like or relax so I wont have to pull an all-nighter and then une my GAD for fast passes later on in the week!!



That is good to hear that you get to go an extra day at DL. Have fun with your extra day. What a big difference when HOJO adds another date for the ET rate.


----------



## idkmybffminnie

You guys are so fun, last night was just two pages and now you're up to 7! I wish I was around more to post a lot.


----------



## Sherry E

Funball said:


> i stared a halloween photo thread.. but i was the only one posting!! RFLOl
> 
> but here it is. i got one other photo in the thread...
> 
> 
> CLICK ME, YOU NOW U WANT TOO!



This thread and Part 1 of the Superthread are all-encompassing photo and planning and discussion threads.  We have been fortunate enough to get some amazing photo contributions from people in both threads, so you should just stick with this one, Sara!  We need lots of photos, so post your photos here on the Halloween Superthread, where more people will see them!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Change in plans!! I scored one more night with the ET rate at the HoJo and I will be leaving and arriving *tomorrow* rather than Thursday. I have the option to use my GAD admission if I'd like or relax so I wont have to pull an all-nighter and then une my GAD for fast passes later on in the week!!



Yay!!  Have fun!!  

I don't know what page we will be on in this thread by the time you return, but we will definitely need some major Table of Contents action when you get back.

So far, Kristin and Liza haven't completed their posts either so you're not the only one having to delay!!


----------



## keahgirl8

iKristin said:


> Aw that's ok though, I was just so excited last year when it was there hehe. Cause my name isn't spelled this way very often



My name is on one of those big lists in IASW Holiday!  I was so excited!



Halloweenqueen said:


> I know I posted this someplace earlier, but I wanted to mention that Walgreens is THE place to get Halloween themed Disney items.  They have lots of those little Mickey pumpkins, ghosts, etc.



Yes it is.  I'm still excited about my Cinderella pumpkin.  I need to get a picture of it, so y'all can see!


----------



## JH87

Ok, this Halloween thread has really got me in the spirt this year!
i caught myself drawing jack-o-lanterns and spider webs on my papers in class tonight!
And for some reason, I keep thinking about Ghost Galaxy! I am REALLY excited to ride it!
Less than a month till my HalloweenTime trip!!!! Again, love the photos everyone!!
Andrea, I think the ghost Mickey is soooo cute too! I am kinda debating on if I wanna buy that popcorn bucket....


----------



## Giselle22

Hi all!  I've been spending the last week catching up on all the Halloween chat and thought I'd finally check in and say hello! 
My friends and I are going to the halloween party on the 15th!  We've been planning on it for a while, but finally bought our tickets last night.  This will be my 2nd year going, went last year too.  I'm really excited about it being in DL this year!
Our group is doing Peter Pan.  We've got Wendy, John, Michael, Peter, Tinkerbell, Hook, Smee, and a mermaid from the lagoon   We were going to have the Indian Chief and Tiger Lily too but a couple people had to drop out   I know a lot of people have been asking about dressing up as adults, so I thought I'd mention that we are all adults, no kids!  Here is a pic of us (slightly different group from this year) as Wizard of Oz from last year (I'm Dorothy) 




Also, for some people who have been deciding whether or not they want to go, here are some reasons why I think it's worth the money: First of all, I just love dressing up!  But even if I didn't dress up myself, I think it's soooo fun to see everyone else in their costumes.  Some people are really creative, it's great people-watching!  I don't care too much about the candy (I mean, I WILL eat it lol) but just being able to trick-or-treat again as an adult is fun!  Also, it's great to be able to take advantage of smaller crowds.  Who knows what it will be like this year at DL, but last year in CA the lines for the rides were super-short.  And now that HS fireworks are exclusive to the party, that's definitely an incentive.  And that's my 2 cents


----------



## JH87

^^^ super cute picture! I like how you get a whole group and all go as one theme!


----------



## funatdisney

Great photo Giselle22! I wish I was going on the same night as your group. It would be fun to see the whole group together trick or treating! Try to post a picture when you get back. I would love to see it.


----------



## mom4princesses

I like the them idea as well but my family can't agree on one.  With 6 girls half who want to be princesses and the other half don't know, its hopeless.   I may just have them pick something we already have and save the money to spend at DLR.  It would just be fun for all of us to dress up togther and go tricker treat.


----------



## Giselle22

mom4princesses said:


> I like the them idea as well but my family can't agree on one.  With 6 girls half who want to be princesses and the other half don't know, its hopeless.   I may just have them pick something we already have and save the money to spend at DLR.  It would just be fun for all of us to dress up togther and go tricker treat.



Haha yeah I guess that's an advantage of going with all adults, we can sit down and decide on a theme together, no unhappy kids being forced into costumes they hate 

It's a lot of fun going with a group, other people really like seeing you all together.  We got asked for a lot of pics.  Last year we found a family with 4 or 5 young boys who were all flying monkeys so we took a pic all together


----------



## funatdisney

Giselle22 said:


> It's a lot of fun going with a group, other people really like seeing you all together.  We got asked for a lot of pics.  Last year we found a family with 4 or 5 young boys who were all flying monkeys so we took a pic all together



That must have been the cutest pic! How neat that they were there the same night.


----------



## Diznygrl

keahgirl8 said:


> My name is on one of those big lists in IASW Holiday!  I was so excited!



LOL, I think I heard Santa say my name once in the North Pole room of IASWH.  I was pleased to know that I was on his Nice List!  At least I THINK he was reading off the Nice List... 



keahgirl8 said:


> Yes it is.  I'm still excited about my Cinderella pumpkin.  I need to get a picture of it, so y'all can see!



I got the Tinker Bell version! (I collect Tink)  Instead of the lightbulb that comes with it, I decided to tape a battery operated tea light to the hole in the back so the light flickers like a candle.  Looks pretty cool.


----------



## McQueenofHrts

Just a lurker coming out to thank everyone for the great pictures!


----------



## keahgirl8

Diznygrl said:


> LOL, I think I heard Santa say my name once in the North Pole room of IASWH.  I was pleased to know that I was on his Nice List!  At least I THINK he was reading off the Nice List...



Haha!  Same here.  




Diznygrl said:


> I got the Tinker Bell version! (I collect Tink)  Instead of the lightbulb that comes with it, I decided to tape a battery operated tea light to the hole in the back so the light flickers like a candle.  Looks pretty cool.



I collect Cinderella!  She's not always easy to find by herself.  Ooh, that's a good idea about the tea light!  What color is the Tink one?


----------



## Shimmer

So how busy should I expect 10/21-10/28 ish to be? We haven't ever gone in the summer because of the expectations of huge crowds. We usually go in early March (before spring break hits). This year we went in the beginning of May and the mornings and evenings weren't too crowded.

I know it is hard to explain but can someone try so I know what to expect. Like, how hard is it to walk down Main Street or New Orleans area? How long of lines for Buzz, Matterhorn, It's a Small World?

How tough is getting a view for Fantasmic and fireworks? How early will I need to stake out a spot?

Thanks!!


----------



## Diznygrl

keahgirl8 said:


> Haha!  Same here.
> 
> I collect Cinderella!  She's not always easy to find by herself.  Ooh, that's a good idea about the tea light!  What color is the Tink one?



Yeah, it seems that all the princesses are bundled together these days!  Tink's a lot easier to find by herself.  Disneystore.com sells the exact same pumpkins, but they're $5 cheaper at Walgreens, plus no shipping & handling.  I don't have my own picture of the Tink pumpkin, but here's one I found online:


----------



## jennifur25

Giselle- what great costumes! We are going the same night as you, so I will be on the lookout!   My twins have changed their minds- they were going to be Batman and Robin but are now going to be Buzz and Woody! I am so excited- I bought the costumes the next day so they couldn't change their minds again LOL  I am sure there will be quite a few Buzz and Woody costumes there, but I also had a feeling there was going to be tons of superhero boys this year.

I think I am going to be Mr Potato Head, my husband will be Captain America, and my mom is going to just wear her skeleton tshirt.


----------



## Vala

Shimmer said:


> So how busy should I expect 10/21-10/28 ish to be? We haven't ever gone in the summer because of the expectations of huge crowds. We usually go in early March (before spring break hits). This year we went in the beginning of May and the mornings and evenings weren't too crowded.



I can't speak for the weekend (and hence not for Fantasmic of the fireworks), but the Halloween week the crowds seemed pretty low to me last year and the year before. It got a little more crowded starting Thursday afternoon, but the days before were practically dead. Buzz was a walk on for example.


----------



## tksbaskets

jennifur25 said:


> Giselle- what great costumes! We are going the same night as you, so I will be on the lookout!   My twins have changed their minds- they were going to be Batman and Robin but are now going to be Buzz and Woody! I am so excited- I bought the costumes the next day so they couldn't change their minds again LOL  I am sure there will be quite a few Buzz and Woody costumes there, but I also had a feeling there was going to be tons of superhero boys this year.
> 
> I think I am going to be Mr Potato Head, my husband will be Captain America, and my mom is going to just wear her skeleton tshirt.



Too cute!  My twins were Batman and Robin one Halloween.  Now they are sophomores in college.  Time flies!  Your boys will look adorable.


----------



## sandgrace

Just decided we are attending the Oct 5th Trick or Treat Party.  Hubby and I are going as Jack Skellington and Sally dd(5) is going as Rapunzel from the movie Twisted which isn't even out yet, but she loves the dress and hair braid.  Looking forward to this soooooooo much!


----------



## keahgirl8

Diznygrl said:


> Yeah, it seems that all the princesses are bundled together these days!  Tink's a lot easier to find by herself.  Disneystore.com sells the exact same pumpkins, but they're $5 cheaper at Walgreens, plus no shipping & handling.  I don't have my own picture of the Tink pumpkin, but here's one I found online:




Here is the Cinderella one.  You can't really see the glitter in this picture though!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

We don't do costumes.  For years I was the beast of burden, carrying everyone's accessories, etc.  My daughters like wearing costumes to character meals, but HATED wearing their costumes all night during MNSSHP.  

Two years ago I started making matching shirts.  First, it cut down dramatically on packing issues.  We usually filled an entire suitcase just with costumes.  Second they were easy to keep track of in a dark park.

I use blacklight reactive t-shirts.  They are nice and bright under normal light...but, wow...you should see us on Pirates, or HM, etc!


----------



## mom4princesses

Totaly off topic but I had to tell someone......My DD 13 school called (my first thought was shes sick and I need to come get her), hi this is schools name Victorias school, we wanted to invite you to the assembly tomorrow because she is going to recieve an award.  My responce wow an award for what?  Well its a secret . and we don't want you to tell her.  Okay so is it something a bunch of kids are getting?  No she is the only ONE in 7th grade and then one other child from 8th.  Mind you her school has something like 1,500 kids for 2 grades.  Ugh so now my DD is going to get some type of award, I have no idea what, (did she win a drawing, getting reconized for good behavior, I could go on....) I can't tell her (it stinks because Im so excited for her and want to share the excitement) UGH its killing me.  Just needed to share it with someone so I don't spill the beans to her.  Thanks for listening.


----------



## CaseyK

Congrats on your daughters award!

Got a couple questions here;

1) Do the villians have a scheduled time for being out in front of IASW? Or do you have to just "hope" to run into them?

2) Are the characters out at certain times on Main Street? Or again, is this a chance thing?

Pretty much it! We'll be there in 4 days! I am so flippin excited! And judging by the pictures, I am going to spend a lot of money this trip!! That's what happens when a Halloween nut and Disney fan goes to Disneyland for their first Halloween visit!!

TIA

Casey


----------



## smile4stamps

I also have a question regarding the characters.

Are they all dressed in Halloween outfits or will I be able to find them in both Halloween and their regular outfits?  I would love to be able to get pics of both!  

Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

CaseyK said:


> Congrats on your daughters award!
> 
> Got a couple questions here;
> 
> 1) Do the villians have a scheduled time for being out in front of IASW? Or do you have to just "hope" to run into them?
> 
> 2) Are the characters out at certain times on Main Street? Or again, is this a chance thing?
> 
> Pretty much it! We'll be there in 4 days! I am so flippin excited! And judging by the pictures, I am going to spend a lot of money this trip!! That's what happens when a Halloween nut and Disney fan goes to Disneyland for their first Halloween visit!!
> 
> TIA
> 
> Casey



I'm sure that DLR probably has an informal time schedule when the characters in costume and the villains will be out and when they won't, but last year it seemed like they were always there during the daytime.  The problem that we encountered was that we stood in a decent-sized line for these villains, and there were 3 of them, but by the time we got up there to take our photos, one of the villains had taken a break!!  Beware of that!!  They did not have a new villain to come in and replace the one who took a break, so we only had 2 villains to take pictures with.

Also, one thing to note - and I don't know if they have changed things this year - out of the 3 villains that were there, only one of them had a PhotoPass photographer.  The other 2 didn't.  And by the time we got up there, the PhotoPass guy was gone.  I thought the whole villain was kind of poorly managed - again, this was last year.  Maybe they have improved things this year.  They should have had a PP photographer for all 3 of them, or one PP person who was taking photos of people with each Villain - and they should have had another villain there to replace the one who was taking a break right away.

And one other note - I see by VictoriaAndMatt's photos that the Villains are in that same exact shaded spot by IASW where they were last year.  I found that the trees made it too shady and I didn't like the look of our photos too much because of it.  VictoriaAndMatt's photos look a little less dark than ours did, but I just thought they should have put them in a good spot that was bright and sunny - like they did in 2008, when the villains were in the Hollywood area of DCA.  That was a great spot because it was bright, clear and there were no random trees creating shadows in the photos!

I don't know what the crowds are like this year, but when we caught a glimpse of characters in costume last year, the mass of people waiting to get photos with them was pretty substantial, but then again, we were there on a Saturday and it was a very, very busy Saturday so that probably had a lot to do with it.



smile4stamps said:


> I also have a question regarding the characters.
> 
> Are they all dressed in Halloween outfits or will I be able to find them in both Halloween and their regular outfits?  I would love to be able to get pics of both!
> 
> Thanks!



I think there are characters out who are not in costume sometimes.  You just have to catch them at the right times.  They might be in other areas and not on Main Street.  They could be out by the Mickey floral at the entrance, or they could be back in ToonTown.  The ones in specific Halloween costumes mainly stick with Main Street, I _think_.  In DCA you can definitely see characters who are not in costume.  Heck, even DCA itself is not 'in costume' this year, so the characters are all in normal clothes!!


----------



## Sherry E

Off topic - I thought you guys would be interested to know the update on the case of my 'stolen' photos.

First of all, the, ahem, _person_ who stole my pictures and posted them around the Internet finally replied to my Facebook message.  He simply said: 

"Sorry.  The pics are cool.  I got exited."  

And yes, that is how he spelled "exited," when he meant to spell it "excited," I'm sure. 

Anyway, notice he didn't say, "I'll take them down."  I don't give a hoot if he got excited - they are my pictures, my property, my memories - go get your own memories, dude, and leave mine alone.  You were not invited to share mine, nor were you allowed to share them with other people.  I don't want my face and my friends' faces plastered all over some band gossip site or elsewhere.

Anyway, Photobucket replied and they can, apparently, deal with removing photos that belong to you which other members are posting as their own.  Even though I don't have watermarks on them or have official copyrights, because I own the photos they fall under "my copyright."  BUT, the whole process they have you go through is based on singular photos - not an entire album full of photos.  So I would have to go through this lengthy, convoluted process for each photo - and at last count, there were at least *126* of my photos in this guy's Photobucket album.

In the time it would take me to do all of that, who knows what this idiot will have done with the pictures?


----------



## JH87

mom4princesses said:


> Totaly off topic but I had to tell someone......My DD 13 school called (my first thought was shes sick and I need to come get her), hi this is schools name Victorias school, we wanted to invite you to the assembly tomorrow because she is going to recieve an award.  My responce wow an award for what?  Well its a secret . and we don't want you to tell her.  Okay so is it something a bunch of kids are getting?  No she is the only ONE in 7th grade and then one other child from 8th.  Mind you her school has something like 1,500 kids for 2 grades.  Ugh so now my DD is going to get some type of award, I have no idea what, (did she win a drawing, getting reconized for good behavior, I could go on....) I can't tell her (it stinks because Im so excited for her and want to share the excitement) UGH its killing me.  Just needed to share it with someone so I don't spill the beans to her.  Thanks for listening.



congrats to you and your daughter! you must be a proud mom right about now  keep us updated on what the award was for!

And Sherry....I am sorry to hear about your photos!! I have seen the ones on your TR and they are cool, but it certainly was not cool for this guy to take them! Karma will get him I am sure! Oh, and maybe he needs to take a spelling class


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> Off topic - I thought you guys would be interested to know the update on the case of my 'stolen' photos.
> 
> First of all, the, ahem, _person_ who stole my pictures and posted them around the Internet finally replied to my Facebook message.  He simply said:
> 
> "Sorry.  The pics are cool.  I got exited."
> 
> And yes, that is how he spelled "exited," when he meant to spell it "excited," I'm sure.
> 
> Anyway, notice he didn't say, "I'll take them down."  I don't give a hoot if he got excited - they are my pictures, my property, my memories - go get your own memories, dude, and leave mine alone.  You were not invited to share mine, nor were you allowed to share them with other people.  I don't want my face and my friends' faces plastered all over some band gossip site or elsewhere.
> 
> Anyway, Photobucket replied and they can, apparently, deal with removing photos that belong to you which other members are posting as their own.  Even though I don't have watermarks on them or have official copyrights, because I own the photos they fall under "my copyright."  BUT, the whole process they have you go through is based on singular photos - not an entire album full of photos.  So I would have to go through this lengthy, convoluted process for each photo - and at last count, there were at least *126* of my photos in this guy's Photobucket album.
> 
> In the time it would take me to do all of that, who knows what this idiot will have done with the pictures?




Wow Sherry.  What a headache!  



Halloweenqueen said:


> We don't do costumes.  For years I was the beast of burden, carrying everyone's accessories, etc.  My daughters like wearing costumes to character meals, but HATED wearing their costumes all night during MNSSHP.
> 
> Two years ago I started making matching shirts.  First, it cut down dramatically on packing issues.  We usually filled an entire suitcase just with costumes.  Second they were easy to keep track of in a dark park.
> 
> I use blacklight reactive t-shirts.  They are nice and bright under normal light...but, wow...you should see us on Pirates, or HM, etc!



I like your idea!  Where do you get that kind of T-shirt?



mom4princesses said:


> Totaly off topic but I had to tell someone......My DD 13 school called (my first thought was shes sick and I need to come get her), hi this is schools name Victorias school, we wanted to invite you to the assembly tomorrow because she is going to recieve an award.  My responce wow an award for what?  Well its a secret . and we don't want you to tell her.  Okay so is it something a bunch of kids are getting?  No she is the only ONE in 7th grade and then one other child from 8th.  Mind you her school has something like 1,500 kids for 2 grades.  Ugh so now my DD is going to get some type of award, I have no idea what, (did she win a drawing, getting reconized for good behavior, I could go on....) I can't tell her (it stinks because Im so excited for her and want to share the excitement) UGH its killing me.  Just needed to share it with someone so I don't spill the beans to her.  Thanks for listening.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> Off topic - I thought you guys would be interested to know the update on the case of my 'stolen' photos.
> 
> First of all, the, ahem, _person_ who stole my pictures and posted them around the Internet finally replied to my Facebook message.  He simply said:
> 
> "Sorry.  The pics are cool.  I got exited."
> 
> And yes, that is how he spelled "exited," when he meant to spell it "excited," I'm sure.
> 
> Anyway, notice he didn't say, "I'll take them down."  I don't give a hoot if he got excited - they are my pictures, my property, my memories - go get your own memories, dude, and leave mine alone.  You were not invited to share mine, nor were you allowed to share them with other people.  I don't want my face and my friends' faces plastered all over some band gossip site or elsewhere.
> 
> Anyway, Photobucket replied and they can, apparently, deal with removing photos that belong to you which other members are posting as their own.  Even though I don't have watermarks on them or have official copyrights, because I own the photos they fall under "my copyright."  BUT, the whole process they have you go through is based on singular photos - not an entire album full of photos.  So I would have to go through this lengthy, convoluted process for each photo - and at last count, there were at least *126* of my photos in this guy's Photobucket album.
> 
> In the time it would take me to do all of that, who knows what this idiot will have done with the pictures?



WOW this is awful Sherry.  Seems like we sould all take the time to watermark our photos before we post them anywhere (photobucket/facebook).  Guess I'd better learn how.

I appreciate your sharing this experience.  Wish you didn't have to.


----------



## Funball

*

*​ 
*Hi everyone!!! I just wanted to let you know I have a TON of Halloween cover maps for DLR and DCA. And my DBF skiingfast had **graciously suggested I put a link for everyone on my signature, so I didso if you would like a map to keep for scrapbooking, or what just want one**, **let me know via a pm and an address to send them! I have photos of the maps I have in stock, and I even just put out Halloween map photos also!!*

*Happy mapping everyone! ºoº*

*From,*
*Sara (funball)*


----------



## iKristin

Can we see what the maps look like? Pleeeease lol


----------



## deejdigsdis

Funball said:


> *
> 
> *​
> *Hi everyone!!! I just wanted to let you know I have a TON of Halloween cover maps for DLR and DCA. And my DBF skiingfast had **graciously suggested I put a link for everyone on my signature, so I didso if you would like a map to keep for scrapbooking, or what just want one**, **let me know via a pm and an address to send them! I have photos of the maps I have in stock, and I even just put out Halloween map photos also!!*
> 
> *Happy mapping everyone! ºoº*
> 
> *From,*
> *Sara (funball)*



It's really nice of you to be the go-to map girl and do this for others.   Very thoughtful!


----------



## tdashgirl

iKristin said:


> Can we see what the maps look like? Pleeeease lol


If you go to the link in her sig, you can see photos she posted 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2489706&page=4


----------



## Sherry E

Sara - I agree - let's see what the maps look like!! Post photos here!!


_____________________________

Thanks for the support, everyone!

I just replied to the Facebook idiot.  I said:

"_That's fine but that's no excuse.  They are my pictures.  My life.  My property.  My memories.  I chose to share them with select people on my friend list. I didn't share them with you - and even if I had, I did not want them to be shared on a site like [name of site omitted], or in your own personal album on Photobucket.  They are not for 'general public consumption.'  I was laid off a couple of years ago and have been struggling, and I could have easily tried to sell some pictures - but I haven't even sold any of my own photos for money.  I am very careful with sharing them.

What you should have done was written me first and say, "Hi.  I happened to notice you have some great photos.  Would you mind if I shared them here, and I'll give you credit?"  I got another request like that from someone who saw my photos and wanted to use a few of them for something, and they asked my PERMISSION.  And I said yes because they went about it the right way.

Also, Bret Michaels' own tour manager/assistant needed to use some of my photos for his book (which has been delayed) and they sent me a release form to sign to give them PERMISSION to use them.  Someone else contacted me from VH1 because they wanted to use one of my photos and needed to send a release form.  That is the way it is supposed to be handled.

What you did is not right, ethical or even legal.  I am asking you - please remove any and all traces of my photos from [name of site omitted] - where my friends and I did not ask to be seen or commented on - and from Photobucket.  I am about to go through Photobucket's "NOTICE OF ALLEGED COPYRIGHT INFRINGEMENT" process for each and every photo of mine that you have in your album.  Because I own these pictures, they fall under my copyright.  I don't want to have to go through all that for each of the 126 (at least) photos in question, but I will do it if I have to.

Plus, my main client is an attorney - so it's not hard to get legal help if need be.

One thing I do on the side is moderate a message board.  I've seen many photos from other people that I have 'gotten excited about,' but they are not mine.  Bottom line.  They are not my memories or my property.  I can't just post them publicly wherever I want without at least giving credit to the owners.

Do the right thing, dude.  Take the photos down from [name of site omitted], Photobucket and anywhere else that's public that you have them posted.  And please don't try to post them under a different screen name or account, etc.  People will still tip me off and let me know what's out there_."


----------



## tdashgirl

Sherry: Good response.  When I saw his 1st response, my first thought was "Where is his offer to take them down immediately?"  I hope it works out 

Maps, quoted from Funball's thread:




Funball said:


> *AS  PROMISED!! The halloween map covers!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Disneyland map above!*
> 
> 
> *DCA map below!*


----------



## Giselle22

jennifur25 said:


> Giselle- what great costumes! We are going the same night as you, so I will be on the lookout!   My twins have changed their minds- they were going to be Batman and Robin but are now going to be Buzz and Woody! I am so excited- I bought the costumes the next day so they couldn't change their minds again LOL



Love that you ran out and got costumes so they can't change their minds! 
I love your chair pics, that's so cute 



mom4princesses said:


> Totaly off topic but I had to tell someone......My DD 13 school called (my first thought was shes sick and I need to come get her), hi this is schools name Victorias school, we wanted to invite you to the assembly tomorrow because she is going to recieve an award.  My responce wow an award for what?  Well its a secret . and we don't want you to tell her.  Okay so is it something a bunch of kids are getting?  No she is the only ONE in 7th grade and then one other child from 8th.  Mind you her school has something like 1,500 kids for 2 grades.  Ugh so now my DD is going to get some type of award, I have no idea what, (did she win a drawing, getting reconized for good behavior, I could go on....) I can't tell her (it stinks because Im so excited for her and want to share the excitement) UGH its killing me.  Just needed to share it with someone so I don't spill the beans to her.  Thanks for listening.



How exciting!  Congrats to your daughter!


----------



## Disney Dreams

Sherry E said:


> ...Anyway, Photobucket replied and they can, apparently, deal with removing photos that belong to you which other members are posting as their own.  Even though I don't have watermarks on them or have official copyrights, because I own the photos they fall under "my copyright."...



I have not been on much the last week, so I have not even attempted to read any part of the Halloween thread because it's just so much to read, but this morning I have been catching up.  I was waiting until the "end of the book," so to speak, to post a reply, but the above is EXACTLY what I wanted to make sure you know.

Once you create something, writing, art, recording, it is yours.  The two key factors are 1) creative work in 2) tangible form.  (On a disk is considered "tangible form."  I own my own business (which is 100% based on creative designs) and the law states that once you create it, it is protected.  However, the challenge is PROVING that it is yours - and that you created it before anyone else did.  When people here on DIS put copyright notations on the bottom of their photos, the fact is 1) it's not necessary and 2) ironically, it does nothing.

Ex: If I were to post a picture with copyright information typed on the bottom and someone else re-posts it with the copyright info cropped off, IF I were to discover this, and choose to file legal action, it becomes an issue of PROOF.  Can I prove that I had that photo prior to the person who "stole" it?  Sadly, the printed date means nothing because anyone can put any date.  So - it then becomes the challenge of proof.  Then there is the issue of enforcement, which generally costs money.  And yes, that process is for each individual "creation."

If you have any family or friend who is a lawyer, you could have them write a cease and desist letter and send it to the "violator," but again, enforcement if very difficult in today's technology world. That's where having an official registered copyright comes in, which is an entire different topic. 

I am sorry this person has his own meter when it comes to ethics and does not seem to understand that you can't just post other people's things as if they are your own.  Hopefully, he will have a brief blip of a conscience and stop using your photos as he sees fit.  

One question (and I probably just missed it in reading the massive amount of posts in the Halloween thread): Where did you have them posted that he saw them and "took" them?

Hope some of the above helps,
Dreams


----------



## Disney Dreams

mom4princesses said:


> ...we wanted to invite you to the assembly tomorrow because she is going to recieve an award.... No she is the only ONE in 7th grade and then one other child from 8th....



How exciting!  Congrats to your daughter!


----------



## tinksdreamwishes

congrats on your daughters award- you should show up to the assembly with a bunch of balloons and flowers and take a ton of pics!  And sorry Sherry about your pics situation. That really sucks big time - violated and disgustied- are good words well atleast pg words that we can use here. I feel really bad for you. 

On a whole other topic- I was wondering ...... if anyone knows if your allowed to change your party date after the ticket was all ready purchased? I have mine for Halloween Day.... but after thinking about it- Fridays party would work out better for me. But with my luck I bet the ticket is non-exchangeable. I guess I could go look at the ticket and read it. Just to lazy. Its burried in the safe and I was hoping somebody on here might have had this issue already. 

Ty!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Congratulation on your daughter mom4princesses.


----------



## Funball

* Is my link not big enough for all to read?  Anyhow thanks to t-dash that is the Halloween maps, they have the evil queen from snow white for DL, and maleficent for DCA!*


*

*


----------



## smiley_face2

Hey guys! anyone who's been recently, or is there now, did you happen to see if they have the special antenna toppers for Halloween? like maybe the pumpkin head mickey or the candy corn one? thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Vala

Congratulations to your daughter, mom4princesses!



CaseyK said:


> 1) Do the villians have a scheduled time for being out in front of IASW? Or do you have to just "hope" to run into them?
> TIA



It's usually 10 to 5 or something like that, but that depends on the park opening times. At least last year it was on the schedule.

Who's out at what time... the photo pass photographer that's out there can usually tell you. Also you can ask at City Hall or any CM wearing a "ask me about character" button. They actually have printed sheets for the whole week, for all characters. An incredibly nice Photopass Lady at the Partners Statue did let me take a peek at hers last year.



CaseyK said:


> 2) Are the characters out at certain times on Main Street? Or again, is this a chance thing?



Same as above. If you're looking fo someone special best ask. 



smile4stamps said:


> Are they all dressed in Halloween outfits or will I be able to find them in both Halloween and their regular outfits?  I would love to be able to get pics of both!



Definitely both, but more in Halloween costume than not. The only characters we saw more without costume were Chip and Dale last year, and Donald we spotted exactly once without costume and then never again.


----------



## Vala

Sherry E said:


> In the time it would take me to do all of that, who knows what this idiot will have done with the pictures?



I'd still do it for at least a couple though - I am sure that will go in his record at least in some way, and maybe it helps in the long run.


----------



## where's_my_prince

hey guys just got back from my job interview and it went very very very well!!!
Based on my personality they are putting me in the spot as a restaurant hostess which is exactly the job i wanted, now though all the positions are open so i have to wait til around mid October for them to call me so i can start working! so excited though because that means as soon as the spots available i'm going to be a Disneyland cast member!!


----------



## Sherry E

Funball said:


> * Is my link not big enough for all to read?  Anyhow thanks to t-dash that is the Halloween maps, they have the evil queen from snow white for DL, and maleficent for DCA!*
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *



It's not that the links are not big enough to read, Sara.  It's that we like to see actual photos posted in the thread.  This is the Halloween Superthread for photos and info.  Seeing the photos of the maps here would be great.  The photos are what make the most impact and keep people tuned in.  Links can get lost easily in the pages as the thread moves along, and not everyone reads everything.  Sometimes, when people go to a thread they like to just stay in it and not have to click _this_ to see _that_ or click _that_ to see _this_, etc.  Sometimes people only have a quick minute and they just scroll through the last couple of pages to see what's new and then sign off.

I'm sure we could all post links to our photos in other spots, but the thread would be a lot less colorful and interesting that way!


----------



## tinksdreamwishes

congrats on the job offer! That is sooo way exciting! Someday I would love to be a cast member!


----------



## Disney Dreams

where's_my_prince said:


> ... as soon as the spots available i'm going to be a Disneyland cast member!!



 Congrats!


----------



## Funball

*AS PROMISED!! The halloween map covers!!*





*Disneyland map above!*


*DCA map below!*



 
__________________


 these are the maps!!!!​


----------



## JH87

where's_my_prince said:


> hey guys just got back from my job interview and it went very very very well!!!
> Based on my personality they are putting me in the spot as a restaurant hostess which is exactly the job i wanted, now though all the positions are open so i have to wait til around mid October for them to call me so i can start working! so excited though because that means as soon as the spots available i'm going to be a Disneyland cast member!!



CONGRATS!!! That is beyond amazingly great news!!!!
You must tell us where you will be hostessing at! I remember hearing that CMs rotate where they work....last month the guy working at the coffee shop on main st told us he was working at a food cart outside a few days earlier. So I wonder if that would apply to hostess jobs as well?
Again, congrats!!!!!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Congrats on the new job!  I would LOVE to work at WDW some day!

Here is the link to the blacklight reactive t-shirts....

http://www.blacklight.com/items/CT1222


----------



## Sherry E

Funball said:


> *AS PROMISED!! The halloween map covers!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Disneyland map above!*
> 
> 
> *DCA map below!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________
> 
> 
> these are the maps!!!!​



Thank you so much, Sara!!  I love the Snow White theme for the maps this year.  I think Jazz will be very happy to see those today when she arrives (well, I guess she's probably there now), since she's a big Snow White fan!!

I'm forgetting what the maps looked like last year (can you believe that in my haste during last year's trip I forgot to grab a map from each park? - I was so mad at myself), but it seems like they always look a little similar to the previous year's maps, don't they?


----------



## funatdisney

where's_my_prince said:


> hey guys just got back from my job interview and it went very very very well!!!
> Based on my personality they are putting me in the spot as a restaurant hostess which is exactly the job i wanted, now though all the positions are open so i have to wait til around mid October for them to call me so i can start working! so excited though because that means as soon as the spots available i'm going to be a Disneyland cast member!!



Congratulations!!!  I am so excited for you. Let us know how your first day goes.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

where's_my_prince said:


> hey guys just got back from my job interview and it went very very very well!!!
> Based on my personality they are putting me in the spot as a restaurant hostess which is exactly the job i wanted, now though all the positions are open so i have to wait til around mid October for them to call me so i can start working! so excited though because that means as soon as the spots available i'm going to be a Disneyland cast member!!



Congratulations.  Do you know, will you go thru Traditions, or do they do that at DL--could be just a WDW thing.  

If you start to work while we are there, we will definitely stop by to say hello and wish you well.  

So exciting that you will have a name tag and all that stuff.  Then we will be hounding you for all the insider information.


----------



## JH87

smiley_face2 said:


> Hey guys! anyone who's been recently, or is there now, did you happen to see if they have the special antenna toppers for Halloween? like maybe the pumpkin head mickey or the candy corn one? thanks in advance for any help!



Check out pg 5 of this thread, 
(http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2560082&page=5)
VictoriaAndMatt has posted TONS of merchandise pics, including some antenna toppers!
From the pics, I see a ghost mickey, vampire mickey, scarecrow mickey, and a pack of variety holiday ones (4th of july, thanksgiving, valentines day, etc)


----------



## funatdisney

Here are some pictures I took on Main street:











I liked these planters. I have never seen the use of the dark brown/burgundy colored grass in the planters before. There were lots of them used in the planters on Main street.


----------



## Sherry E

smiley_face2 said:


> Hey guys! anyone who's been recently, or is there now, did you happen to see if they have the special antenna toppers for Halloween? like maybe the pumpkin head mickey or the candy corn one? thanks in advance for any help!



I was just searching for this post to show you VictoriaAndMatt's photos, including the bag of antenna toppers - just some of her many, many wonderful photos she has shared with us.  I see that while I was doing this, JH87 already linked you to the post (too quick on the trigger for me, JH87!!).  Oh well, here it is again!!



VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Pens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fall soaps at Basin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything else


----------



## Funball

Sherry E said:


> Thank you so much, Sara!! I love the Snow White theme for the maps this year. I think Jazz will be very happy to see those today when she arrives (well, I guess she's probably there now), since she's a big Snow White fan!!
> 
> I'm forgetting what the maps looked like last year (can you believe that in my haste during last year's trip I forgot to grab a map from each park? - I was so mad at myself), but it seems like they always look a little similar to the previous year's maps, don't they?


 

i dont remember last years either.. that is a blur..but they changed the covers soo quickly. i had just picked up the newest dlr and dca maps and then like a few days later, BAMM! the halloween maps were out--and i was like this ..and then i knew i had to get them as i am the map girl!! anyhow umm i just looked and i have only 3 disneyland halloween maps left!! but i am getting more don't worry--i got 4 days with skiingfast, so i am sur you pick some up!! oh yeah he is driving a straight 12 hours!!! that is insane or what?? he must really like me! 

anyhow so the maps are nice for halloween this year...


----------



## tinksdreamwishes

does anyone know how late the Woody BBQ round up is open on Saturdays? Esp on Oct 30th? And.... is the French Market.... I think thats what it is called... is that open during the Halloween Parties? Thanks!


----------



## where's_my_prince

thanks so much everyone!!! and yes they do Traditions at DL, i will have mine as soon as they call me to tell me when i can start working =)


----------



## funatdisney

So I have looked at the pictures I took from last Sunday's visit and I realized that I have no night time pics (of course- I only did a half day trip duh) and no food pics. Not that I need to for this thrad- VictoriaAndMatt did a great job!!

So I know what I will be focusing on for my Oct trip. I also plan on taking tons of pics at the MHP. I thought I had taken a lot already!! I will have to make sure the card is empty when I go.


----------



## silence

Boy I am enjoying all the Halloween Pictures.  We were at DL for the party two years ago, missed last year as we didn't have our APs last year.  Anyways, does anyone know if they have a new travel coffee mug available at the ODV coffee carts?  I have mine from a couple years ago, but it is getting overused! That and that popcorn tub are high on my list of must buys if available.


----------



## mmmears

Just wanted to say "thanks" to everyone here for sharing all the information and photos.  It's helping us decide if we are really going to go or not!


----------



## Sherry E

mom4princesses said:


> Totaly off topic but I had to tell someone......My DD 13 school called (my first thought was shes sick and I need to come get her), hi this is schools name Victorias school, we wanted to invite you to the assembly tomorrow because she is going to recieve an award.  My responce wow an award for what?  Well its a secret . and we don't want you to tell her.  Okay so is it something a bunch of kids are getting?  No she is the only ONE in 7th grade and then one other child from 8th.  Mind you her school has something like 1,500 kids for 2 grades.  Ugh so now my DD is going to get some type of award, I have no idea what, (did she win a drawing, getting reconized for good behavior, I could go on....) I can't tell her (it stinks because Im so excited for her and want to share the excitement) UGH its killing me.  Just needed to share it with someone so I don't spill the beans to her.  Thanks for listening.





where's_my_prince said:


> hey guys just got back from my job interview and it went very very very well!!!
> Based on my personality they are putting me in the spot as a restaurant hostess which is exactly the job i wanted, now though all the positions are open so i have to wait til around mid October for them to call me so i can start working! so excited though because that means as soon as the spots available i'm going to be a Disneyland cast member!!



Just wanted to say congratulations to you both, mom4princesses and where's_my_prince!!  I have been skipping around in my replies and trying to go back and get the ones I missed, but I didn't want to forget to go back and address these posts!!

Mom4princesses - I can't wait to find out what the award for your daughter is!!  The suspense must be killing you!!

Where's_my_prince - that is fantastic news!!  It is not easy to get a job with Disney - at least not as easy as some folks think - on either the business end or the entertainment end.  I was once told by a CM that an easy way to get one's foot in the door is to apply to Vacation Planning.  A lot of people new to the DLR job situation start in Vacation Planning and work their way up - it's a great way to learn things and also share info with other people.  

But you don't need to do that!!  You got hired!!  I can't wait to find out where you end up working!!  You must tell us immediately.  If I get to DLR in October after you start working - or later in December for the holidays - I want to come and say hello to you!!



funatdisney said:


> Here are some pictures I took on Main street:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked these planters. I have never seen the use of the dark brown/burgundy colored grass in the planters before. There were lots of them used in the planters on Main street.




Excellent photos, Liza - as always!!  In fact, I meant to say something about your pictures yesterday - the ones of the pumpkins over the turnstiles - and the pages moved quickly and I forgot.  Those shots were so clear, and the zoom lens worked wonders because I loved seeing those character pumpkins up close!!  Great angles and vantage points that you used as well!


----------



## where's_my_prince

disney parks blog has some new posts, and these events are happening in October, so i'm posting them here cuz they might be happening during your trip 


http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...gacy-exclusive-3-d-sneak-peek-at-electronica/
I think Elec-TRON-nica is the reason there are little decorations in DCA because its starts Oct 8th another reason might be...


http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...isney-bear-debuts-at-disney-parks-in-october/
 they are setting up photo spots all around DCA for Duffy,where you can take your Duffy and get photos, its gonna be a big deal at DCA since it will be an exclusive, you wont be able to buy him at DL or DTD


----------



## where's_my_prince

Sherry E said:


> Where's_my_prince - that is fantastic news!!  It is not easy to get a job with Disney - at least not as easy as some folks think - on either the business end or the entertainment end.  I was once told by a CM that an easy way to get one's foot in the door is to apply to Vacation Planning.  A lot of people new to the DLR job situation start in Vacation Planning and work their way up - it's a great way to learn things and also share info with other people.
> 
> But you don't need to do that!!  You got hired!!  I can't wait to find out where you end up working!!  You must tell us immediately.  If I get to DLR in October after you start working - or later in December for the holidays - I want to come and say hello to you!!



Thanks so much Sherry!!!, and hopefully they'll find a spot for me by christmas time which im pretty sure they will and you can come visit it me at whatever restaurant i'm working at!!!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Excellent photos, Liza - as always!!  In fact, I meant to say something about your pictures yesterday - the ones of the pumpkins over the turnstiles - and the pages moved quickly and I forgot.  Those shots were so clear, and the zoom lens worked wonders because I loved seeing those character pumpkins up close!!  Great angles and vantage points that you used as well!



Thank you Sherry. I actually didn't use a zoom lens. I just used what came with the camera, which BTW was a xmas present for my DH. My DD(15) and I use it more than he does . I just point and shot, try to keep it level and make notes of what's on the picture, and hope for the best. Whew there is a lot to think of. When I was taking the pumpkins shots on Main Street, I kept thinking the next time I take those pictures I want to be on the double decker bus. In Oct, I guess.

DH is the real photographer in my family, and he tries to give me some pointers. He is funny. When I go on these photo trips to DL, he just lets me run amuck and take as many as I wish. The really hard shots (like at night) I ask him to take. I wish we had brought the zoom lens. The next time I go I will.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Halloweenqueen said:


> Here is the link to the blacklight reactive t-shirts....
> 
> http://www.blacklight.com/items/CT1222



Thank You!



where's_my_prince said:


> hey guys just got back from my job interview and it went very very very well!!!
> Based on my personality they are putting me in the spot as a restaurant hostess which is exactly the job i wanted, now though all the positions are open so i have to wait til around mid October for them to call me so i can start working! so excited though because that means as soon as the spots available i'm going to be a Disneyland cast member!!



Oh, how exciting!  Can't wait to hear where they put you.  Congratulations!

Can't believe how fast this thread is moving.  Thanks for more pictures funatdisney!  I wonder how often they have to change out the real jack-o-lanterns?


----------



## funatdisney

where's_my_prince said:


> disney parks blog has some new posts, and these events are happening in October, so i'm posting them here cuz they might be happening during your trip
> 
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...gacy-exclusive-3-d-sneak-peek-at-electronica/
> I think Elec-TRON-nica is the reason there are little decorations in DCA because its starts Oct 8th another reason might be...
> 
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...isney-bear-debuts-at-disney-parks-in-october/
> they are setting up photo spots all around DCA for Duffy,where you can take your Duffy and get photos, its gonna be a big deal at DCA since it will be an exclusive, you wont be able to buy him at DL or DTD



Duffy looks so cute. Oh no! Not another plush for me to collect. I might find it hard to aviod it though.


----------



## where's_my_prince

funatdisney said:


> Duffy looks so cute. Oh no! Not another plush for me to collect. I might find it hard to aviod it though.


hahaha i know right i planned on spending my money on vinylmation ....but now that my trip is the day AFTER duffy is released.....it looks like i'm going to be spending it on him and his outfits

buying just him isnt so bad...just 25 dollars....but then they suck you in with all   clothes for him


----------



## funatdisney

deejdigsdis said:


> Can't believe how fast this thread is moving.  Thanks for more pictures funatdisney!  I wonder how often they have to change out the real jack-o-lanterns?



Pumpkins fade fast, especially when craved!! The ones on Main street are not real. I do have some real pumpkin pics from the Round Up area.
















I like to take these because they have to replace them and are gone forever.


----------



## funatdisney

where's_my_prince said:


> hahaha i know right i planned on spending my money on vinylmation ....but now that my trip is the day AFTER duffy is released.....it looks like i'm going to be spending it on him and his outfits
> 
> buying just him isnt so bad...just 25 dollars....but then they suck you in with all   clothes for him



Another thing to add to my list of must haves. Only thing, I need to limit these must haves.


----------



## Funball

*Umm so I forgot what I was going to say ... .. .oh so about DCA and the Halloween décor—yeah not much, because of Electronica, they have no candy corn acres or anything like that up! They have like fall like garlands on various places near Blue sky Cellar and stuff; I have a photo I am going to **post below of the menu out front of WCT of the cute garland! And then the second photo is the Halloween themed lights in Pacific Warf area(located over head when you are near Boudin bakery and tortilla fac.) to** me, this is as Halloween decoration-ish as DCA is going to get, witch is fine, cause I think it would clash with the 80’s style feel of Electronica!  



*


*

*

*

*


----------



## where's_my_prince

looking at all the Fall decor on this thread just reminded me today is the first day of Fall   its such a nice fall day too in California, party cloudy and cold


----------



## Disney Dreams

NIce photos, everyone!



Funball said:


> i dont remember last years either.....



I went through my file...

I'm pretty sure both of these are 2008, though.  Both have mention of "Year of a Million Dreams."

FWIW...


----------



## Vala

where's_my_prince said:


> hey guys just got back from my job interview and it went very very very well!!!



Congratulations, that is fantastic news!



tinksdreamwishes said:


> does anyone know how late the Woody BBQ round up is open on Saturdays? Esp on Oct 30th? And.... is the French Market.... I think thats what it is called... is that open during the Halloween Parties? Thanks!



They haven't posted any official confirmation about what food places are open during the Halloween parties. I tried a test reservation with Cafe Orleans and was told they couldn't do it, so I assume the table service places are all closed.

I've seen people get reservations for the BBQ for 6.30 PM or later, but that's really all I saw.


----------



## JH87

Funball said:


> i dont remember last years either.. that is a blur..but they changed the covers soo quickly. i had just picked up the newest dlr and dca maps and then like a few days later, BAMM! the halloween maps were out--and i was like this ..and then i knew i had to get them as i am the map girl!! anyhow umm i just looked and i have only 3 disneyland halloween maps left!! but i am getting more don't worry--i got 4 days with skiingfast, so i am sur you pick some up!! oh yeah he is driving a straight 12 hours!!! that is insane or what?? he must really like me!
> 
> anyhow so the maps are nice for halloween this year...



Aw...hope you and skiingfast have a great time!


----------



## Vala

Disney Dreams said:


> I went through my file...
> 
> I'm pretty sure both of these are 2008, though.  Both have mention of "Year of a Million Dreams."



Yes, those are 2008.

I am not absolutely positive, but I think they used the Snow White motives last year as well. The Hag one looks awfully familiar.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

I just put my mickey bat topper on my car!  I LOVE the fall!


----------



## AmyPond

You guys need to slow down!    We leave in a couple days.  I'll never be able to catch up when we get home!

Great photos, everyone!  I'm so excited!


----------



## where's_my_prince

seriously this thread just keep growing!!!


----------



## inluvwithbuzz

Has anyone made note of the times they have seen Jack and Sally out by the fountains in New Orleans square?

Meeting Jack is pretty much the only thing on my DS3 wishlist. Actually Jack is my sons imaginery friend. He goes everywhere with us . So it would be pretty nice if my son could meet him. But I dont want to spend all my time trying to make this happen.


----------



## where's_my_prince

inluvwithbuzz said:


> Has anyone made note of the times they have seen Jack and Sally out by the fountains in New Orleans square?
> 
> Meeting Jack is pretty much the only thing on my DS3 wishlist. Actually Jack is my sons imaginery friend. He goes everywhere with us . So it would be pretty nice if my son could meet him. But I dont want to spend all my time trying to make this happen.



awww thats so cute!!!


----------



## Vala

inluvwithbuzz said:


> Has anyone made note of the times they have seen Jack and Sally out by the fountains in New Orleans square?
> 
> Meeting Jack is pretty much the only thing on my DS3 wishlist. Actually Jack is my sons imaginery friend. He goes everywhere with us . So it would be pretty nice if my son could meet him. But I dont want to spend all my time trying to make this happen.



Let me think... we had an 11.30 reservation for Cafe Orleans... walked around French Market and then spent some time in line... I would say 1 PM last year. But the line was definitely there way before that. We waited at least 20 minutes, and the line grew much longer after that.

The year before it must have been shortly before noon. I distinctly remember abandoning our lunch plans to run after Jack when we saw him coming out of a CM entrance. 

Again ask a CM with the "ask me about characters" buttons, they'll know. I didn't have good luck with city hall, but I am told the CM at the wait times board will know too.

If you have a time I'd be in the area at least 20 minutes prior. As I posted above, the line does get very long.


----------



## wendypooh22

smiley_face2 said:


> Hey guys! anyone who's been recently, or is there now, did you happen to see if they have the special antenna toppers for Halloween? like maybe the pumpkin head mickey or the candy corn one? thanks in advance for any help!




We were at the parks a couple of weeks ago and I bought the mickey ghost and vampire mickey antenna balls as well as a mickey halloween tree.  I did not see a candy corn one this year.





[/IMG]

Now that I have my own office, I have started to pimp my space DL style... Here is what I have for Halloween..





[/IMG]





[/IMG]

I am hoping that they still have the mickey popcorn buckets when we go to the Halloween party on 10/1 I really need one for my collection...


----------



## PrincessMaleficent

wendypooh22 said:


> We were at the parks a couple of weeks ago and I bought the mickey ghost and vampire mickey antenna balls as well as a mickey halloween tree.  I did not see a candy corn one this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I really want that tree


----------



## Funball

i want a bouncing mickey pumpkin!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

I just caught up on the last 5 pages while sitting in the car waiting for my daughter lol. I just wanted to quickly post about the characters. 

1.  The villains are out all day from 11:30 am to 6:30 pm. There is always at least one villain out. Sometimes I saw 2 or 3 and once there was only 1 (the hag). What we did was sit on the steps across from the villains area and watched for a new villain to start walking up for their turn. Then we practically ran in line so we knew we'd get that villain. They change villains out every 30 min, and every villain has a photopass. 

2. Costumed and non-costumed chatacters are out all day AND night randomly on Main Street. You can ask at City Hall when certain characters will be out. We asked the photopass CM when Donald would be back as we just missed him and she went to find out for us. Sure enough an hour later he was back out and we got him right away. The lines on Main Street fill up soo fast. I mean you blink and there's already 20 plus people there for main characters like Mickey and Minnie. 

3. We saw Jack and Sally out at 3-330 once and between 4-430 twice. No photopass was there when we went.


----------



## Sherry E

Funball said:


> i want a bouncing mickey pumpkin!



Sara, all you have to do is right click on the pumpkin and then click Properties.  Copy the code/address you see, then come back here and use the Insert Image feature, and voila - bouncing Mickey pumpkin!!!


----------



## barefootmomma

where's_my_prince said:


> looking at all the Fall decor on this thread just reminded me today is the first day of Fall   its such a nice fall day too in California, party cloudy and cold



It has been a really nice day!  It's putting me even more in the mood for all of the great holidays and festivities coming up. 

Happy fall everyone!!


----------



## fhtpdw20

WaHoooooeeeyy.  Mr. UPS man just delivered our tickets, luggage tags, photo pass, hotel, and transportation vouchers.  The photos have been terrific and now I can't wait.  Thanks to all the contributors.  I also visited the Disney site and they have times up for Aladdin on 10/17 and 10/19.  All my tours have been booked.  I am on cloud nine now that everything is arranged.


----------



## Funball




----------



## Funball

*gasp*  YAY!!!!!!!! thanks sherry!! i did not know that!! HEEHEEEEEEEE

oh oh h update on matt. he is 300 miles from las vegas.. my baby is making great time!!! he just called 3 hours ago!! 

i am bouncing like the pumpkin!!


----------



## Kenttz

Went today and took some pix, most are the same that have been posted so i will skip those.


----------



## barefootmomma

Great panoramas!! Love that shot with the Dapper Dans and Mary and Bert too!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## where's_my_prince

Kenttz said:


> Went today and took some pix, most are the same that have been posted so i will skip those.




OH MY GOSH  I LOVE THIS PICTURE!


----------



## AmyPond

ICK!  I just went to weather.com to check out the forecast for Disneyland.  At the top of the page there is a "special weather statement" that talks about super hot weather!  YUCK!!

http://www.weather.com/weather/today/USCA1306

I am so unlucky.  I should have known the weather would be bad for my trip.


----------



## Funball

noo hot weather good. cold weather bad!!


----------



## AmyPond

Funball said:


> noo hot weather good. cold weather bad!!



Not to me.  I was hoping it wouldn't be hotter than say, 75 degrees.  But it looks like the highs will actually be in the 90's for at least part of our trip.  That makes me very, very sad.  90's makes it very difficult for me to really get into the Fall/Halloweentime.  

Oh well.  I can't control the weather so it was either risk having the hot weather or to plan our usual January trip instead.  But I really wanted to see the Hallweentime stuff.


----------



## Funball

you will amy. but still at night the weather cools.. but the days are nice! i love it when its hot i do not like the cold...


----------



## where's_my_prince

do guys know where you can buy womens disney costumes?? the ones on disneystore.com are 80 bucks! and i need something to fit my budget
does target sell them?


----------



## AmyPond

Funball said:


> you will amy. but still at night the weather cools.. but the days are nice! i love it when its hot i do not like the cold...



I like the cold weather which is part of the reason I moved away from socal.  LOL.  I hope that it will cool down later in the week for us.  We plan on doing the parks Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday.


----------



## tksbaskets

where's_my_prince said:


> hey guys just got back from my job interview and it went very very very well!!!
> Based on my personality they are putting me in the spot as a restaurant hostess which is exactly the job i wanted, now though all the positions are open so i have to wait til around mid October for them to call me so i can start working! so excited though because that means as soon as the spots available i'm going to be a Disneyland cast member!!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## tksbaskets

wendypooh22 said:


> Now that I have my own office, I have started to pimp my space DL style... Here is what I have for Halloween..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I am hoping that they still have the mickey popcorn buckets when we go to the Halloween party on 10/1 I really need one for my collection...



Very cool workspace!


----------



## Disney Dreams

Disney Dreams said:


> ...I went through my file...
> 
> I'm pretty sure both of these are 2008, though.  Both have mention of "Year of a Million Dreams."...





Vala said:


> Yes, those are 2008.
> 
> I am not absolutely positive, but I think they used the Snow White motives last year as well. The Hag one looks awfully familiar.



Aha!  I went and dug a little deeper (clearly my "file" is not in any particular order LOL) and look what I found:






Details:
On left: 
- On the inside map guide, next to Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy it says, "NEW!"  So, 2009. 

Middle: 
- On the inside, there is a blurb about Tiana's Showboat Jubilee and it says, "Starts November 6."  
- Haunted Mansion is listed still as "Haunted Mansion Holiday" on the map listings, but...
- Space Mountain is merely listed as "Space Mountain," not Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy.  
So, I am guessing this map was November 1st????

On right:
- on the inside, it lists, "The Disneyland Story, featuring Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln, whereas the middle map says, "COMING SOON! The Disneyland...Lincoln"
I am guessing this is late November given Santa's Reindeer Round-up and all other Christmas festivities (including snow) is detailed.

- Dreams


----------



## AmyPond

Totally off topic, but Disney Dreams, I've always meant to ask - what is that a picture of in your signature?


----------



## DisneyStitch626

where's_my_prince said:


> do guys know where you can buy womens disney costumes?? the ones on disneystore.com are 80 bucks! and i need something to fit my budget
> does target sell them?



Wal-mart does for sure. I saw some there yesterday. I saw Alice and Cinderella dresses, and that was just at a glance. They were adult ones.


----------



## JH87

uh oh...repeat post!


----------



## JH87

barefootmomma said:


> Great panoramas!! Love that shot with the Dapper Dans and Mary and Bert too!  Thanks for sharing!!



I LOVE that photo too!!!! What a great moment to capture.



Funball said:


> noo hot weather good. cold weather bad!!



I am with you on this...i LOVE the hot weather! When I went to  DLR in August it was pretty cool all day! I don't think it got higher than 74. Of course my family was thrilled but I was cold! I was happy to discover they sold hot tea at the same place they sell hot coffee 



Disney Dreams said:


> Details:
> On left:
> - On the inside map guide, next to Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy it says, "NEW!"  So, 2009.



So SPGG is only 1 year old!? I had no idea!!! I am soooo excited to ride it!


----------



## where's_my_prince

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Wal-mart does for sure. I saw some there yesterday. I saw Alice and Cinderella dresses, and that was just at a glance. They were adult ones.



oh thanxs!!! any minnie mouse ones?


----------



## DisneyStitch626

where's_my_prince said:


> oh thanxs!!! any minnie mouse ones?



I saw Minnie in the kids section, so maybe they have adult too, but I didn't really look too much.


----------



## tdashgirl

1st - this thread is, as Rachel Zoe would say, BANANAS!!!!    I leave for the day and have to catch up on 7 pages!



where's_my_prince said:


> so excited though because that means as soon as the spots available i'm going to be a Disneyland cast member!!


 That is seriously way cool.  CONGRATS!!!!!



funatdisney said:


> Pumpkins fade fast, especially when craved!! The ones on Main street are not real. I do have some real pumpkin pics from the Round Up area.I like to take these because they have to replace them and are gone forever.


ITA. My round up pics are some of my favorites.  I wish I had taken more last year - I will this year, for sure 



wendypooh22 said:


> Now that I have my own office, I have started to pimp my space DL style... Here is what I have for Halloween..


Love it 



barefootmomma said:


> Great panoramas!! Love that shot with the Dapper Dans and Mary and Bert too!  Thanks for sharing!!


ITA!  That is an awesome photo. Thanks OP for posting that one.



AmyPond said:


> ICK!  I just went to weather.com to check out the forecast for Disneyland.  At the top of the page there is a "special weather statement" that talks about super hot weather!  YUCK!!
> 
> http://www.weather.com/weather/today/USCA1306
> 
> I am so unlucky.  I should have known the weather would be bad for my trip.


Tee hee, I went to that link, and thought AWESOME  I love that kind of weather 



Funball said:


> you will amy. but still at night the weather cools.. but the days are nice! i love it when its hot i do not like the cold...


YES, I totally agree.  One Halloween season we went, and they had all these fires along the 5 by Magic Mountain, we barely made it to DLR.  It was HOT and the Santa Ana winds were blowing.  It was toasty during the day, but the nights were lovely.  For the Halloween party, you can wear your costume and not have to wear a fugly jacket over it


----------



## funatdisney

Kenttz said:


>



I didn't see these when I was there on Sunday. DH's TNBC mug broke.  We always take it with us when we stay at the VGC. This might be a good one to replace it. Well. it will wake me up when I see him drinking from it [/QUOTE]



Kenttz said:


>



Great picture. I would have this one framed!


----------



## AmyPond

You hot weather lovers are nuts!  

Where are my other hot weather haters?  Sherry?  Anyone?!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Me!  HATE summer!


----------



## funatdisney

There's me!! I just loath the hot weather. There is a reason why I live in a beach community. Just love my 72 degrees! My heart sank when I read the weather.com link. I am dreading this weekend.


----------



## tdashgirl

AmyPond said:


> You hot weather lovers are nuts!
> 
> Where are my other hot weather haters?  Sherry?  Anyone?!


Well, I will admit that when I went to DLR in July last year, I didn't like the fact that is was hot,hot,hot 24X7 with no night-time cooling.  DH was playing in the firefighter olympics and they were playing in Chino Hills and West Covina ... omg it was 110 at least.  DLR wasn't much cooler, and we were staying at the Sheraton by the convention center - I was soaked with sweat walking back and forth.


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond said:


> You hot weather lovers are nuts!
> 
> Where are my other hot weather haters?  Sherry?  Anyone?!



I'm here!! Boooooo...hot weather!!  I'm still maintaining the role of Mr. Snow Miser, out on my frozen tundra, hurling icicles at Mr. Heat Miser!!

I was thinking about how happy Jazz will be at DLR this weekend because the temperatures are supposed to climb to the mid-90's (at least, that was the forecast in the last weather report I watched)!  She will love that!!  She loves heat.  See, that's a day at DLR I would not want - no mid-90's for me!!  And mid-90's does not seem Fall-like at all. It seems like Summer is playing catch-up!!


----------



## Sherry E

Kenttz said:


> Went today and took some pix, most are the same that have been posted so i will skip those.





Oh, I must agree that the photo by kenttz of the Dapper Dans and Bert/Mary in the background is absolute perfection!!  Well, they are all great photos, really, but that's just one of those photos where it looks like an accident that everything fell into the shot in that exact way, and yet, it's suitable for a book or a brochure.  It almost looks like a press photo!!  Good job, Kenttz!!


----------



## funatdisney

and it was just starting to feel like fall. The cold nippy wind at the ranch this evening was so refreshing and then I hear it will be hot! Uggh


----------



## keahgirl8

AmyPond said:


> You hot weather lovers are nuts!
> 
> Where are my other hot weather haters?  Sherry?  Anyone?!



I'm here!


----------



## where's_my_prince

funatdisney said:


> and it was just starting to feel like fall. The cold nippy wind at the ranch this evening was so refreshing and then I hear it will be hot! Uggh



i know! the past two days were great and cool and was getting me all in the Fall point of view now its gunna get all gross and hot again


----------



## AmyPond

Halloweenqueen said:


> Me!  HATE summer!





funatdisney said:


> There's me!! I just loath the hot weather. There is a reason why I live in a beach community. Just love my 72 degrees! My heart sank when I read the weather.com link. I am dreading this weekend.





Sherry E said:


> I'm here!! Boooooo...hot weather!!  I'm still maintaining the role of Mr. Snow Miser, out on my frozen tundra, hurling icicles at Mr. Heat Miser!!
> 
> I was thinking about how happy Jazz will be at DLR this weekend because the temperatures are supposed to climb to the mid-90's (at least, that was the forecast in the last weather report I watched)!  She will love that!!  She loves heat.  See, that's a day at DLR I would not want - no mid-90's for me!!  And mid-90's does not seem Fall-like at all. It seems like Summer is playing catch-up!!





keahgirl8 said:


> I'm here!



Hooray!  I was starting to worry I was the only person here that was sad about hot weather.  

I'm still holding out a tiny bit of hope that it will cool down by mid-week.  I guess we'll see.  I'm definitely going to be wearing shorts, t-shirts, and hats, and bringing the sunscreen!  On Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, if you see a pale woman reapplying sunscreen near the lockers - that's me!  LOL!


----------



## spacemermaid

AmyPond said:


> You hot weather lovers are nuts!
> 
> Where are my other hot weather haters?  Sherry?  Anyone?!




I'm like the president of the "I Hate Summer" club. Didn't used to be, but then I moved from SoCal to Arizona. 120 degree weather just...shouldn't happen!


----------



## smile4stamps

I prefer temps in the lower 70's myself.  I don't care to be sweating and melting when walking around the parks if I don't have to!


----------



## SueTGGR

So here I am reading part 1 thinking wow everyone is sooo busy and not posting. 
I have the thread open automatically to pick up where I left off...silly me. Now I have to go back and read what 10 pages?  Oh wait it is 15 pages now.....
Later, Sue


----------



## Funball

i love hot weather.. bring it on!!!


----------



## McNic

Wowza...gone for a day and a bit and already on page 15 of Part 2!!!!!!!!! Crazay!

Thanks to all who are organizing this second thread of Halloweentime and to everyone posting pics to get the rest of us pumped up! 

Might be a dumb question, but do you think they will have the same Halloween Merch later in October? I'm hoping they have enough to last for the whole season, but you never know. So, so many things I want to buy


----------



## Vala

Random semi-OT:

Guess who got the Maleficent pin in the Disney Store website's Halloween mystery set? I am so proud... that little gem is limited edition of 25, and I only bought one box!



Disney Dreams said:


> Middle:
> - On the inside, there is a blurb about Tiana's Showboat Jubilee and it says, "Starts November 6."
> - Haunted Mansion is listed still as "Haunted Mansion Holiday" on the map listings, but...
> - Space Mountain is merely listed as "Space Mountain," not Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy.
> So, I am guessing this map was November 1st????



November 1st or even a couple of days after that, yes. I remember getting that one signed by Tiana and Naveen, and we came back to Disneyland the 9th of November last year.


----------



## smiley_face2

where's_my_prince said:


> hey guys just got back from my job interview and it went very very very well!!!
> Based on my personality they are putting me in the spot as a restaurant hostess which is exactly the job i wanted, now though all the positions are open so i have to wait til around mid October for them to call me so i can start working! so excited though because that means as soon as the spots available i'm going to be a Disneyland cast member!!



 Woohoo!! so exciting! I'm going to be looking for you here at the end of November to find out where you will be so I can say Hi when we come the the restaurant you are hosting at!


----------



## smiley_face2

SueTGGR said:


> So here I am reading part 1 thinking wow everyone is sooo busy and not posting.
> I have the thread open automatically to pick up where I left off...silly me. Now I have to go back and read what 10 pages?  Oh wait it is 15 pages now.....
> Later, Sue



Oh totally totally OT here but I happened to notice you were from Gilroy.... we have a stop in Gilroy on our list of things to do next trip.... we love Gilroy garlic! Lol.... our local grocer gets it in for us to save us the long drive! one year we want to hit the festival in summer and try some garlic icecream!


----------



## srauchbauer

I am right along with the hot weather hater's I guess I live in Minnesota for a reason - we only have two months of hot weather.


----------



## funatdisney

McNic said:


> Might be a dumb question, but do you think they will have the same Halloween Merch later in October? I'm hoping they have enough to last for the whole season, but you never know. So, so many things I want to buy



Not a dumb question...in fact, a very good one. In my experience, most of the things I want to buy of the Halloween Merchandise is gone by the end of Oct. We always go for a few days during the last week of Oct., and I find it frustrating that what I had in mind to purchase is sold out or, in the case of t-shirts, they don't have the sizes I want. Luckily for me, I make it a point to go to DL early in the Halloween Time season to buy what I had in mind. So my rule is, if you see it then buy it!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I'm a snow miser too, as I hate the heat! I hope that this heat spell doesn't reach into my trip next weekend, but if it does, I'll just drink a ton of water and enjoy it anyway. I don't mind dry heat, I just hate the humidity at times that goes along with it, especially high humidity. I'm finally in the single digits at 9 days YAHOO!! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## mvf-m11c

BELLEDOZER said:


> I'm a snow miser too, as I hate the heat! I hope that this heat spell doesn't reach into my trip next weekend, but if it does, I'll just drink a ton of water and enjoy it anyway. I don't mind dry heat, I just hate the humidity at times that goes along with it, especially high humidity. I'm finally in the single digits at 9 days YAHOO!! Have a great day everyone!



It would be nice if the weather is average. It is really nice here in Sacramento and I hope it won't be too hot during my trip next week. Just like you Belledozer, I am only 8 days away till my trip.  Have a great trip and I might see u down there.


----------



## wendypooh22

I like both!!  But I want the correct weather for the season... If it's July, I want it to feel like summer.. In December, I want to put on my Uggs and get toasty in front of my fireplace.  The weather lately is too weird.  Yesterday it was cold and I heard that on Monday it's supposed to go up to 105  

I am hoping that it stays on the warmer side thru next Friday..  I don't want to wear a jacket over our costume for the MHTP.


----------



## farmgirljen

I am hoping for nice warm weather when we are there the first week of Oct. We have had a cooler than average summer wiht a lot more rainfall than is normal already the last  several months- I really am wanting that nice sunny california weather!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I'm 5 days away from my trip!!!! 

8 days away from DL unfortunately, but that's ok, still not that far away compared to the 200+ I started at!!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I'm 5 days away from my trip!!!!
> 
> 8 days away from DL unfortunately, but that's ok, still not that far away compared to the 200+ I started at!!!



You are right about that Andrea. Time goes by quickly and all of a sudden it is time to hit the road to DL.


----------



## mmmears

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I'm 5 days away from my trip!!!!
> 
> 8 days away from DL unfortunately, but that's ok, still not that far away compared to the 200+ I started at!!!



Those 5 days will fly by and then you'll be at DL before you know it!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

You guys are right!!! I am getting sooooo excited!!! I don't know if I am more excited for me or to see the two coming with us that have never been there before. I am so excited to see their reactions to the place.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I would say both you and your two party members will have a awesome time. Since you are going to DL during the Halloween season. It will be your friends first time to DL so it will be even more magical for them.


----------



## Gothemi

11 days out ourselves and can't wait.  What is really great is my father will be joining us for one of the Halloween Party nights.  He used to take me as a kid all the time, but hasn't been to the parks in over 15 years.  So it will be fun to have him see all that has changed.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Last year our summer here was alot hotter than normal, so I was glad when we had cooler temps in the summer months this year. But fall started alot earlier than it normally does, and in one day on Sept 3 we had more rain in that one day than in the entire months of June, July, and Aug combined. We are also on track for the wettest September on record, with rain fall over double the norm and climbing. I'm counting down the days till DH get's back from his business trip, as 3 days after he get's back I'm off to the mouse. I'm already packed, and just have to do a bunch of little things just before the trip next week and that's about it. Am really excited about my trip and can't wait to go!


----------



## AmyPond

I just checked weather.com and it shows a high of 96 on Monday.  Kill me now!  Every time I look at the forecast, it gets higher and higher each day.  By the time we get there, it'll be in the 100's on Monday and Tuesday and then 90's the rest of the week.  Boo.

Right now, the temps for the second half of the week are okay but I'm sure they'll disappear.

I will not be waiting in any long, outdoor lines.  I will be spending a lot of time on air conditioned rides.  

I really think the worst part (besides just not liking the heat) is that even with the Fall decorations, I worry it just won't feel very Fall-like at all.  And that just makes me a bit sad.  If the parks were open super late, then at least it would be cooler at night but we've chosen weekdays so everything closes early.  Oh well.  Still hoping for lower crowds, at least!

The hottest day I've been at Disneyland was close to 110 degrees.  Hopefully it won't be that bad.  I'm only bringing t-shirts, not tank tops.


----------



## funatdisney

BELLEDOZER said:


> I'm finally in the single digits at 9 days YAHOO!! Have a great day everyone!





mvf-m11c said:


> Just like you Belledozer, I am only 8 days away till my trip.  Have a great trip and I might see u down there.





wendypooh22 said:


> I am hoping that it stays on the warmer side thru next Friday..  I don't want to wear a jacket over our costume for the MHTP.





farmgirljen said:


> I am hoping for nice warm weather when we are there the first week of Oct. We have had a cooler than average summer wiht a lot more rainfall than is normal already the last  several months- I really am wanting that nice sunny california weather!





DisneyStitch626 said:


> I'm 5 days away from my trip!!!!
> 
> 8 days away from DL unfortunately, but that's ok, still not that far away compared to the 200+ I started at!!!





Gothemi said:


> 11 days out ourselves and can't wait.





AmyPond said:


> I just checked weather.com and it shows a high of 96 on Monday.  Kill me now!  Every time I look at the forecast, it gets higher and higher each day.  By the time we get there, it'll be in the 100's on Monday and Tuesday and then 90's the rest of the week.  Boo.
> 
> Right now, the temps for the second half of the week are okay but I'm sure they'll disappear.
> 
> I will not be waiting in any long, outdoor lines.  I will be spending a lot of time on air conditioned rides.



I am so jealous that all of you will be on vacation within a week or so. I still have 33 days left. I will be hanging around to hear everyone's trip report.
You all have a great time in DLR.


----------



## SueTGGR

smiley_face2 said:


> Oh totally totally OT here but I happened to notice you were from Gilroy.... we have a stop in Gilroy on our list of things to do next trip.... we love Gilroy garlic! Lol.... our local grocer gets it in for us to save us the long drive! one year we want to hit the festival in summer and try some garlic icecream!


The Garlic Festival is a great way to get a lot of different tastes of garlic! Garlic bread, scampi, calimari, pepper steak sandwiches...oh don't get me started! There is a winery here that even has garlic wine!  I have not tried it but understand it isn't half bad. Now the ice cream....you can't pay me to taste that!  I like to people watch where they hand out the free tastes @ the festival.  BTW, the festival is always the last full weekend of July. Talk about HOT! I volunteered for a few years but it gets so hot that I stopped. I melt in the sun. Keep me updated if you want!
The Gilroy Garlic Festival July 29, 30 & 31st Best day to go in Friday when all the locals go. 
OK, back to catching up.....


----------



## jaylensmom

SueTGGR said:


> The Garlic Festival is a great way to get a lot of different tastes of garlic! Garlic bread, scampi, calimari, pepper steak sandwiches...oh don't get me started! There is a winery here that even has garlic wine!  I have not tried it but understand it isn't half bad. Now the ice cream....you can't pay me to taste that!  I like to people watch where they hand out the free tastes @ the festival.  BTW, the festival is always the last full weekend of July. Talk about HOT! I volunteered for a few years but it gets so hot that I stopped. I melt in the sun. Keep me updated if you want!
> The Gilroy Garlic Festival July 29, 30 & 31st Best day to go in Friday when all the locals go.
> OK, back to catching up.....



This year was  my first year at the garlic festival and it was so much fun.  I had the garlic ice cream and it wasn't too bad


----------



## SueTGGR

For those of you who are going for the first few parties (ours isn't until the 15th), can you post about the fast pass situation? I really hate waiting in line for Space Mtn & I would love to be able to know if I can get a fast pass or how long the lines were when you went. Please? I didn't go on it last year and since my MIL is going with us, DH & I will have a chance to ride it this trip.  
OK, I caught up for now but I'm sure you will have 5 more pages when I get back to the computer this evening. 
Later,
Sue


----------



## Diznygrl

smiley_face2 said:


> Oh totally totally OT here but I happened to notice you were from Gilroy.... we have a stop in Gilroy on our list of things to do next trip.... we love Gilroy garlic! Lol.... our local grocer gets it in for us to save us the long drive! one year we want to hit the festival in summer and try some garlic icecream!



When I went to the festival about, hmm...10 or 12 years ago, I was eager to try the garlic ice cream, but it ended up being basically vanilla soft serve with some garlic powder mixed in it.   I guess I was just expecting it to be more like if Dreyer's made a garlic flavor.   Maybe the festival has changed it since then, I don't know.


----------



## Funball

SueTGGR said:


> The Garlic Festival is a great way to get a lot of different tastes of garlic! Garlic bread, scampi, calimari, pepper steak sandwiches...oh don't get me started! There is a winery here that even has garlic wine!  I have not tried it but understand it isn't half bad. Now the ice cream....you can't pay me to taste that!  I like to people watch where they hand out the free tastes @ the festival.  BTW, the festival is always the last full weekend of July. Talk about HOT! I volunteered for a few years but it gets so hot that I stopped. I melt in the sun. Keep me updated if you want!
> The Gilroy Garlic Festival July 29, 30 & 31st Best day to go in Friday when all the locals go.
> OK, back to catching up.....


 


jaylensmom said:


> This year was my first year at the garlic festival and it was so much fun. I had the garlic ice cream and it wasn't too bad


 

*The garlic festival? Interesting!! I love garlic! An garlic ice cream.. also interesting*


----------



## mom4princesses

I live in AZ and Im done with the heat!  17 more days, please, please, please let it cool down.  I don't want to be all sticky and hot at DL.  Cool weather dance time.


----------



## where's_my_prince

i'm so done with waiting i want it to be october 15h already!!! 22 more days


----------



## Funball

oh you hot weather haters!!.. I love the heat! Bring it on!!








besides cold glass of beer or margarita only taste good in the heat!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

We've had kind of a crappy summer, weather wise. So I am going to welcome the warm weather with open arms! I am soooo sick of rain, fog, and grey skies!


----------



## Funball

DisneyStitch626 said:


> We've had kind of a crappy summer, weather wise. So I am going to welcome the warm weather with open arms! I am soooo sick of rain, fog, and grey skies!


 

YESSSS!!!

One member so far for team hot weather !!


----------



## uneekstylez

I'm VERY excited about the warm weather. It's getting colder where I'm at. And we didn't really have a proper summer. We only had like...probably a month of summer total. Our weather has been crazy! I can't wait to wear shorts/skirts and tank tops again!


----------



## zeitzeuge

Has this from the Disneyl Parks Blog been posted here yet?

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...cations-and-mickeys-hide-and-go-treat-trails/


----------



## funatdisney

This is the first I have seen it. WOW *50* treat stations! That is amazing! I am going to get tired by the end of my night. I have also got to take note of the locations listed.


----------



## inluvwithbuzz

Do you think Disneyland will eventually put out a map with all the photo and treat stations on it like Disneyworld did?

If they do it would be nice if we got this a head of time so we can map out our route.


----------



## PrincessMaleficent

it would be nice to have a map to plan the route we will take. I guess it is more waiting.


----------



## vacamomma

uneekstylez said:


> I'm VERY excited about the warm weather. It's getting colder where I'm at. And we didn't really have a proper summer. We only had like...probably a month of summer total. Our weather has been crazy! I can't wait to wear shorts/skirts and tank tops again!



Me either! Tired of cold weather one day then hot the next. Keeps everybody sick. I want consistent 75ish weather. It rained last October while we were their, hoping for nice warm weather this visit.


----------



## funatdisney

inluvwithbuzz said:


> Do you think Disneyland will eventually put out a map with all the photo and treat stations on it like Disneyworld did?
> 
> If they do it would be nice if we got this a head of time so we can map out our route.





PrincessMaleficent said:


> it would be nice to have a map to plan the route we will take. I guess it is more waiting.



In the past, a map was available, but not before the party. If a map is not available before the parties begun, we will have to hope someone here will post it.


----------



## fhtpdw20

WDW has a special additional map for its Halloween and Christmas Parties.  It shows where treats and photo area are located, DJ, parade and stage entertainment locations, and lists the attractions and food establishments which are open.  Does DL traditionally have a special party map?  If your interested, allears.net has a copy of the WDW Halloween one on their front page.


----------



## funatdisney

They do, but I have only seen it when attending the parties, never beforehand. I would guess (and I am guessing here) that there will not be a map officially released before the parties begin. Then, again, like my kids and my pets, they may make a liar out me.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

The thing is I like warm weather, just don't like hot weather. Especially with very high humidity where as soon as you walk out of a air conditioned hotel or restaurant that your glasses instantly fog up, and you are soaked within a couple of mins. I bought my Premium AP online today so I'm an official AP'er (at least I will be when I trade in my e-ticket for the real thing next weekend). Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Diznygrl

*FIFTY* treat stations?!?  How is that even possible? 

Haha, I guess when they said there were going to be more treat stations this year, they really meant it!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Mmmm...candy!!!


----------



## AmyPond

Funball said:


> oh you hot weather haters!!.. I love the heat! Bring it on!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> besides cold glass of beer or margarita only taste good in the heat!



But that's the problem, to me, September isn't cold beer/margarita time.  September (especially late September) is chilly days and nights with a pumpkin spice latte which wearing a light jacket or sweatshirt.



DisneyStitch626 said:


> We've had kind of a crappy summer, weather wise. So I am going to welcome the warm weather with open arms! I am soooo sick of rain, fog, and grey skies!





vacamomma said:


> Me either! Tired of cold weather one day then hot the next. Keeps everybody sick. I want consistent 75ish weather. It rained last October while we were their, hoping for nice warm weather this visit.



But the forecast for the next few days isn't for warm (70's) weather.  It's for HOT (90's and almost 100's) weather.  To me, warm and hot are quite different.



BELLEDOZER said:


> The thing is I like warm weather, just don't like hot weather. Especially with very high humidity where as soon as you walk out of a air conditioned hotel or restaurant that your glasses instantly fog up, and you are soaked within a couple of mins. I bought my Premium AP online today so I'm an official AP'er (at least I will be when I trade in my e-ticket for the real thing next weekend). Have a great day everyone!



Exactly!  Warm = okay to me (good to most other people.)  Hot = not good (unless I'm at the beach or in a pool.)

And hooray for your AP!  I miss mine sometimes.


----------



## funatdisney

BELLEDOZER said:


> The thing is I like warm weather, just don't like hot weather. Especially with very high humidity where as soon as you walk out of a air conditioned hotel or restaurant that your glasses instantly fog up, and you are soaked within a couple of mins. I bought my Premium AP online today so I'm an official AP'er (at least I will be when I trade in my e-ticket for the real thing next weekend). Have a great day everyone!



Congrats on your AP. It must very exciting to be so close to using it!


----------



## Funball

u know what  anytime is margartia time!  LOL


----------



## funatdisney

Have fun tonight Funball.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I agree about anytime being margarita time! Especially when they are Mango flavour!


----------



## Funball

thanks funatdisney.. 

ummm *clearing throat*  andrea  did you forgot what today is?????????  


oh i got one .,"is it wine o-clock yet?" as told to me by p-wings!

ok back to the halloween thread!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Funball said:


> thanks funatdisney..
> 
> ummm *clearing throat*  andrea  did you forgot what today is?????????
> 
> 
> oh i got one .,"is it wine o-clock yet?" as told to me by p-wings!



Yes, it's champagne day! I remembered! Too bad I don't really care for chamagne, but a margarita will do just fine!


----------



## Funball

RFLOL.. no no dear...

what else is happening today.. (see my sig!)


----------



## Disney Dreams

- sings - Love is in the air.  In the whisper of a kiss. - lalalala -


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Yes! You are going on your first date with Matt. I have to admit I was lurking your thread on the other Forum. Your outfit is really nice, and I hope you have lots of fun tonight!


----------



## Funball

haahaa dreams! your funny!! RFLOl


  we will have fun. he is super excited and i am nervous!


----------



## Funball

u know as a kid i always imagined that halloween time should be cold and fall like.. but ove the years october has gotten hot and now it's not a joy to trick or treat.. and yes i still trick or treat at  30!


----------



## JH87

where's_my_prince said:


> i'm so done with waiting i want it to be october 15h already!!! 22 more days


I am going october 16! 23 days for me ...



Funball said:


> oh you hot weather haters!!.. I love the heat! Bring it on!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> besides cold glass of beer or margarita only taste good in the heat!


This is true! 


oh & have fun tonight!!!!!!


----------



## SueTGGR

With all those candy stations it looks like I will pack an extra backpack so we can dump candy in it when our bags get too heavy. Tried (2 years ago) bringing an extra pillow case for my DS to empty his bag but it kept slipping out of my hand on our way out of the park. Backpack this time. But then there will be 4 of us and last time there was 3...what to do


----------



## BELLEDOZER

My plan is to bring my backpack, with a collapsable tote inside of it to put the extra candy in it as I go. Otherwise carrying all that candy on one arm is going to blow out my lower back for sure by the end of the night. The AP made sense as we are going to DL in Feb with the family as a surprise for the kids, and with the savings over both trips it was worth it. 
As for Sara and Matt, they already act like newlyweds, so what are the odds that they fall madly in love and elope to Vegas tonight???
Here's hoping that they have a great time on their date, and hope for many more to come. Have a great day!

Trish


----------



## uneekstylez

Where are they gonna have treats for trick-or-treaters? Is it just one spot? Or is it everywhere and we have to go find it?


----------



## Disney Dreams

uneekstylez said:


> Where are they gonna have treats for trick-or-treaters? Is it just one spot? Or is it everywhere and we have to go find it?



There are going to be 50 treat stations throughout the Park.  You will have to find them and yes, they will be everywhere.


----------



## tdashgirl

smiley_face2 said:


> Oh totally totally OT here but I happened to notice you were from Gilroy.... we have a stop in Gilroy on our list of things to do next trip.... we love Gilroy garlic! Lol.... our local grocer gets it in for us to save us the long drive! one year we want to hit the festival in summer and try some garlic icecream!


Yup, as others have posted, the Garlic Festival is pretty famous.  I agree with what someone said about trying to go to the Friday date.  Saturday and Sunday are pretty crazy busy. It's very normal for it to be HOT, HOT, HOT too.



PrincessMaleficent said:


> it would be nice to have a map to plan the route we will take. I guess it is more waiting.



I agree with what was posted here - usually some kind soul who has been to the 1st party scans and posts the map on the internet   I've never known DLR to release a party map beforehand.


----------



## mom4princesses

Victoria got a citizenship/student of the month award.  Here is what they said about her at the pep assembly: 
      "This young lady has requested to be seated by an extremely autistic student, so she could help him.  She has been invaluable when helping him.  She discovered a mirror in the back of the room and was having this student spell words to her facing the mirror.  She was behind him mouthing the correct spelling.  She helps him even if it takes her longer to do her own work.  Her patience and willingness is remarkable." 

It was a proud mommy moment and had to keep myself from crying.  I didn't even know she had been helping this boy in class but makes me the proudest mom in the world.  It was one of those things you wish for you child to do (be a good, helpful person and respect someone who is different)  and when they do it you don't have words.  Thanks for all the well wishes and letting me go off topic.  Love my Disboards.


----------



## canadadisney

So excited about the annoucement of 50 treat stations. Can someone give me an example of what a trail would look like? Like in the past, where did it start/end?


----------



## keahgirl8

mom4princesses said:


> Victoria got a citizenship/student of the month award.  Here is what they said about her at the pep assembly:
> "This young lady has requested to be seated by an extremely autistic student, so she could help him.  She has been invaluable when helping him.  She discovered a mirror in the back of the room and was having this student spell words to her facing the mirror.  She was behind him mouthing the correct spelling.  She helps him even if it takes her longer to do her own work.  Her patience and willingness is remarkable."
> 
> It was a proud mommy moment and had to keep myself from crying.  I didn't even know she had been helping this boy in class but makes me the proudest mom in the world.  It was one of those things you wish for you child to do (be a good, helpful person and respect someone who is different)  and when they do it you don't have words.  Thanks for all the well wishes and letting me go off topic.  Love my Disboards.



That is beautiful.  You must be a great mom to be raising such an amazing child! 

In Halloween news...now I am REALLY excited after reading the new blog!


----------



## barefootmomma

Just got home from one pretty great day at Disneyland. HMH was better than I remember it!  I'll have some pictures to share as soon as I can go through them and get 'em processed. This Halloween is going to be a great one, I can't wait to start hearing the first reports on MHP! 

Just wanted to add, the line for HMH looked pretty intimidating but the kid really wanted to do it right then so we stuck it out and it wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be. They were really moving people through there! Packed stretching rooms, but moving!


----------



## mvf-m11c

We can't wait to see your pictures during your trip. 

HMH can have really long lines during this time of the year. The good thing is that they run the FP machine for the HMH if you don't want to wait in that long line.


----------



## JH87

mom4princesses said:


> Victoria got a citizenship/student of the month award.  Here is what they said about her at the pep assembly:
> "This young lady has requested to be seated by an extremely autistic student, so she could help him.  She has been invaluable when helping him.  She discovered a mirror in the back of the room and was having this student spell words to her facing the mirror.  She was behind him mouthing the correct spelling.  She helps him even if it takes her longer to do her own work.  Her patience and willingness is remarkable."
> 
> It was a proud mommy moment and had to keep myself from crying.  I didn't even know she had been helping this boy in class but makes me the proudest mom in the world.  It was one of those things you wish for you child to do (be a good, helpful person and respect someone who is different)  and when they do it you don't have words.  Thanks for all the well wishes and letting me go off topic.  Love my Disboards.



wow that's really really impressive! you must have raised her well 
i love hearing stories like this....i feel like people who do things like this, especially kids, are rare and i am glad she got recognition. its cool that she did it without really telling you about it, like she wasn't doing it for the attention or for people to tell her 'good job' but genuinely out of the goodness of her heart.
congrats!


----------



## where's_my_prince

this thread moves so so fast!

yeah HMH always looks like it has a long line but it goes super fast cuz the doom buggys never stop moving,except when broken of course


----------



## where's_my_prince

here is the photo location list from disney park blog =)

Special Photo Locations: There are a variety of extra photo locations for this nighttime party, including the following:

    * Pirate Wharf at the Frontierland Dock
    * Friends from Aladdin  Aladdins Oasis
    * Critter Pals  Splash Mountain
    * Winnie the Pooh & Friends  Critter Country
    * Toy Story Pals  Big Thunder Ranch
    * Mickey & Minnie  Big Thunder Ranch
    * Disney Villains  Small World Mall
    * Disney Princesses  Disney Princess Fantasy Faire
    * Disney Fairies  Pixie Hollow


lookslike captain jack is back =)


----------



## mvf-m11c

At least we now know where all the characters will be located around DL during MHP.


----------



## dizneedoll

Sherry E said:


> Thank you so much, Sara!!  I love the Snow White theme for the maps this year.  I think Jazz will be very happy to see those today when she arrives (well, I guess she's probably there now), since she's a big Snow White fan!!
> 
> I'm forgetting what the maps looked like last year (can you believe that in my haste during last year's trip I forgot to grab a map from each park? - I was so mad at myself), but it seems like they always look a little similar to the previous year's maps, don't they?



Sherry, I know some else already posted last years Hag map but I pulled mine out from last Halloween and it was the Hag also. I have to say I'm a bid disappointed they didn't create something new. I like to scrapbook and it's kind of boring if all the ephemera is all the same every visit. I also had a map from last year's party with vampire Mickey on the cover. So for the pp that was asking about a map with photo spots and treat stations marked, they do have it but I got mine upon entering for the party but if someone is looking for one they might try City Hall earlier in the day. I remember we were able to do that at WDW for the Christmas Party. So it's worth a try here. 



AmyPond said:


> You hot weather lovers are nuts!
> 
> Where are my other hot weather haters?  Sherry?  Anyone?!



Here's another hot weather hater. Boo-hiss on the heat wave that's coming. I live in San Diego so if it's a hot in Anaheim, it will be hot here. This time of year I want a chill in the air. Makes those Hot Caramel Apple Ciders from Main St. Bakery all the more yummy! Who wants hot apple cider when it's a 100 out? Yuck. 



Funball said:


> besides cold glass of beer or margarita only taste good in the heat!



Well, there is that.  



mom4princesses said:


> Victoria got a citizenship/student of the month award.  Here is what they said about her at the pep assembly:
> "This young lady has requested to be seated by an extremely autistic student, so she could help him.  She has been invaluable when helping him.  She discovered a mirror in the back of the room and was having this student spell words to her facing the mirror.  She was behind him mouthing the correct spelling.  She helps him even if it takes her longer to do her own work.  Her patience and willingness is remarkable."
> 
> It was a proud mommy moment and had to keep myself from crying.  I didn't even know she had been helping this boy in class but makes me the proudest mom in the world.  It was one of those things you wish for you child to do (be a good, helpful person and respect someone who is different)  and when they do it you don't have words.  Thanks for all the well wishes and letting me go off topic.  Love my Disboards.



Wow! That is so awesome! How proud you must be! It's nice to hear things about the good things that kids are doing. Congrats to you both! 

I've got 25 more days to go and I've started a spreadsheet of all the tips from the Halloween thread! Totally starting to get trip planning obsessive now! 
Thanks to all for your photos and tips!


----------



## iKristin

Wow the post jumped 10 pages since I was last here? Sad to see the maps are the same as last year. Boo on that one.


----------



## barefootmomma

Here are just a few! More to come.  



 





 





 

 





​


----------



## Disney Dreams

mom4princesses, that's a pretty great daughter you've got there.  Isn't it interesting that she was doing something so kind for another classmate and you never knew about it?  How wonderful for her school / teacher to make sure she was recognized for something that really is important, making a difference in the life of another human being.  Good for her!

barefootmomma, the colors in your pictures above are so vibrant.  Just gorgeous!



canadadisney said:


> So excited about the annoucement of 50 treat stations. Can someone give me an example of what a trail would look like? Like in the past, where did it start/end?



This is the first time it's been in Disneyland, so it's new for everyone this time around.  I am sure they will be well marked.

When we went to the party a few years back at DCA, I had more candy than I could ever dream of - and I opted for the apples or carrots at some stations AND gave a bunch to my friends' kids.  Getting enough candy does not need to be anything anyone worries about. LOL

- Dreams


----------



## Disney Dreams

- and now we pause for a brief sing-a-long -

'This is Halloween, this is Halloween..."

Yeah, double posted.... LOL


----------



## where's_my_prince

awesome photos barefootmomma!!! love them!


----------



## mmmears

*barefootmomma* -- wonderful photos!!!  Thank you for sharing them with the rest of us.


----------



## Bert Chimneysweep

well we have our dates planned for next year

As we plan to stay in Hollywood and visit the parks for one day each we are planning on doing one of the parties on Friday 28th October, then California Aventure on 2nd November

Not booking anything yet just in case the days the parties are held on change


----------



## AmyPond

We leave tomorrow!!  We won't be in the parks until Tuesday though.


----------



## funatdisney

mom4princesses said:


> Victoria got a citizenship/student of the month award.  Here is what they said about her at the pep assembly:
> "This young lady has requested to be seated by an extremely autistic student, so she could help him.  She has been invaluable when helping him.  She discovered a mirror in the back of the room and was having this student spell words to her facing the mirror.  She was behind him mouthing the correct spelling.  She helps him even if it takes her longer to do her own work.  Her patience and willingness is remarkable."
> 
> It was a proud mommy moment and had to keep myself from crying.  I didn't even know she had been helping this boy in class but makes me the proudest mom in the world.  It was one of those things you wish for you child to do (be a good, helpful person and respect someone who is different)  and when they do it you don't have words.  Thanks for all the well wishes and letting me go off topic.  Love my Disboards.



What a wonderful daughter you have. As a parent leader for my kid's school district, I just love hearing stories like your daughter's. You should be proud and pat yourself on the back. She must have had very good parenting in her life. Give her my congrats for a job well done.


----------



## funatdisney

barefootmomma said:


> Here are just a few! More to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Awesome pictures. I anxiously waiting for more. I was just there Sunday and now I want to go back. 32 more days for my trip.


----------



## wendypooh22

BELLEDOZER said:


> My plan is to bring my backpack, with a collapsable tote inside of it to put the extra candy in it as I go. Otherwise carrying all that candy on one arm is going to blow out my lower back for sure by the end of the night. The AP made sense as we are going to DL in Feb with the family as a surprise for the kids, and with the savings over both trips it was worth it.
> As for Sara and Matt, they already act like newlyweds, so what are the odds that they fall madly in love and elope to Vegas tonight???
> Here's hoping that they have a great time on their date, and hope for many more to come. Have a great day!
> 
> Trish



This is our first year attending the party...  Do you get something to hold candy in or do I need to bring bags from home for the boys??




mom4princesses said:


> Victoria got a citizenship/student of the month award.  Here is what they said about her at the pep assembly:
> "This young lady has requested to be seated by an extremely autistic student, so she could help him.  She has been invaluable when helping him.  She discovered a mirror in the back of the room and was having this student spell words to her facing the mirror.  She was behind him mouthing the correct spelling.  She helps him even if it takes her longer to do her own work.  Her patience and willingness is remarkable."
> 
> It was a proud mommy moment and had to keep myself from crying.  I didn't even know she had been helping this boy in class but makes me the proudest mom in the world.  It was one of those things you wish for you child to do (be a good, helpful person and respect someone who is different)  and when they do it you don't have words.  Thanks for all the well wishes and letting me go off topic.  Love my Disboards.



What a wonderful Daughter you have.. Maybe I am just emotional today, but this made me teary-eyed..


----------



## Sherry E

Wow!!  Things are zipping along here.  I wasn't able to post yesterday but I did check in to read as many of everyone's new posts as I could.  Now I'm trying to remember what I was going to comment on!!

*Mom4princesses* - that is absolutely amazing and inspirational to hear what your daughter is doing 'behind the scenes' in school.  She sounds like a very special girl.  It actually brought a tear to my eye to read that she was helping the autistic child, and not even letting you know or drawing attention to it.  It shows she has a natural impulse and inclination to want to help, so it makes me wonder what career path she will end up choosing!!  A teacher?  A nurse?  A doctor, perhaps?  I wonder if the autistic child's family knows of how your daughter has been helping.


*Dizneedoll, Disney Dreams* and everyone else I'm forgetting who helped confirm - thanks for verifying that the Hag was on last year's map.  I thought so!  At least I know I was not imagining it!!  Even though I neglected to take a map home with me, I was so sure that I had seen the Hag on a map last year.  The picture on this year's map looked so similar.  I'm surprised that they didn't go with a different photo.


*Laura (Barefootmama)* - Great photos!!  Great colors!  Thank you so much for sharing them.  Did you walk up to the tram path Halloween display, or were you just quick on the trigger in catching it?  It looks like you are standing right in front of it, based on the vantage point.  I also love the two Halloween Time sign photos, one with the Matterhorn in the background and one with the Castle in the background!! Awesome juxtaposition of the Halloween Time icon against the familiar DLR icon.  Those are the sorts of photos I would expect to see in a DLR brochure that was advertising Halloween Time.


*AmyPond* - Yay!!  It's almost time to leave.  I am crossing my fingers for you that the temperatures will drop substantially by your arrival date.  I am not looking forward to the 95-degree weather this weekend in SoCal, and I hope that's not what it is when you get to DLR.

As others have said here, I will accept 'warm.'  A nice 70-degree day is fine.  72 or 73 degrees is fine.  But when it gets above that - and especially in the 90's and 100's - I am miserable.

Also, I agree with Wendy, who said several pages back that it should be warm in the summer and then cooler in the Fall and Winter.  Even though I hate really high heat, I expect it in Summer.  As soon as Fall rolls around, I want it to cool down.  I want to see piles of leaves on the ground.  I want to feel a bit of a chill in the air.  I want it to be a little windy.  It needs to be cool enough to justify going for the cider or the cocoa.

And by Winter - well, I want to be able to drag out the big, bulky coat and mittens and scarves because I am freezing.  It was weird last December when I could walk around in a t-shirt at night because it didn't feel that cool to me.  I want to be cold!  I want to bundle up in sweaters and make a mad dash for the cocoa to try to get warm!!

The worst thing is when it's so hot and you just can't get yourself cool fast enough.  It's much easier to deal with to get warm when you're freezing!!


----------



## Sherry E

wendypooh22 said:


> This is our first year attending the party...  Do you get something to hold candy in or do I need to bring bags from home for the boys??



Wendy, they will give you a sturdy plastic bag when you enter.  It's usually not a festive Halloween-looking bag.  It's usually a bag with a movie advertisement of some kind.  I saw other people walking around with bags or treat buckets that they probably bought at DLR, however.

If you hit all the treat stations and don't miss any - you will probably need a bigger bag or an extra bag.  The bag I had in 2008 was weighing down pretty heavily from the treats I got, and we did not stop at each station.  At that time, there were nowhere near 50 treat stops.  Since there are going to be 50 treat stations for the MHP this year, that's a lot of candy.  They may have made the plastic bags bigger this year, or you might want to bring/buy extra, just in case!!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Great goodness, those pictures are beautiful!  Thanks so much for sharing!

Have a fun time, Amy Pond.  Love your user name, btw.  We are HUGE Doctor Who fans!


----------



## barefootmomma

Thanks so much everyone for all the great comments on my photos!  

I'd like to officially add myself to the list of a hot weather hater.  I was sweating my behind off at the park yesterday, and not loving it! I feel like the cooler weather tricked us all into a false sense of fall, and then bam heat! Not nice at all.


----------



## wendypooh22

Sherry E said:


> Wendy, they will give you a sturdy plastic bag when you enter.  It's usually not a festive Halloween-looking bag.  It's usually a bag with a movie advertisement of some kind.  I saw other people walking around with bags or treat buckets that they probably bought at DLR, however.
> 
> If you hit all the treat stations and don't miss any - you will probably need a bigger bag or an extra bag.  The bag I had in 2008 was weighing down pretty heavily from the treats I got, and we did not stop at each station.  At that time, there were nowhere near 50 treat stops.  Since there are going to be 50 treat stations for the MHP this year, that's a lot of candy.  They may have made the plastic bags bigger this year, or you might want to bring/buy extra, just in case!!



Thank you!!  I kinda figured that I would need to bring an extra bag for the candy.. After hearing about the 50 treat stations, I think that the 4 of us will each have a backback.. The boys are big enough to carry their own candy  I wonder if the lockers will be available??


----------



## funatdisney

I like to revisit the 50 treat stations. I am just floored by the number *50*. Don't get me wrong- I like that there will be 50 treat stations. My worry is: will I be able to get to them all? I guess I'll have fun trying! Oh, then, just like Sherry E. likes to take a photo of the 700 Christmas trees during the holidays at DL, should I attempt to get photos of all 50 stations? Hmmm.....


----------



## iKristin

On page 1, post 13 the questions are starting to fill in  If you have any questions feel free to message me and I will gladly respond and post your question


----------



## Funball

*HI LADIES!!!!*

umm i am in such a great mood today.. gee i wonder why!..   anyhow soo wow. i just got back on and look at all the stuff going on in here today!!

hi wendy, hi sherry, hi dreams!

anyhow i have nothing to add really, just stopping by to say hi! i hope to have a ton new disneyland halloween photos for you all on monday!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Funball said:


> *HI LADIES!!!!*
> 
> umm i am in such a great mood today.. gee i wonder why!..   anyhow soo wow. i just got back on and look at all the stuff going on in here today!!



Did you have a good time last night?


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Enquiring minds want to know...how was your date with Matt?? Hope that you had a great time and really hit it off. Ah it sounds like love is in the air! 
I've got a really bad lower back with chronic back pain that comes and goes. I'm taking 2 suitcases nested inside of each other on the way out, as I know my back can't handle the 50 weight limit on the suitcases (ti's barely handling the 38lbs in the suitcase I've got), and it's a guarantee I'm going to be over weight coming back, hence the nested suitcases. My plan for taking an extra tote bag inside the backpack is so that if the goodie bag get's heavy, I can redistribute the weight by putting some candy inside the tote to even out the weight. I've never been to the MHP before, it's my first time, but have to keep in mind my limitations of what my back is able to handle and to keep it in good shape so that I don't end up spending the entire trip in HOJO's hot tub, trying to get out all the kinks in it. I'm going to take up the challenge to visit all the 50 trick or treat stations, and in the end the kids are the winners, as I'll be bringing it all home for them for their preHalloween candy fix. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## PrincessMaleficent

Sounds like you and matt had a great time. And looking at your pics from the Funball thread you guys look cute together


----------



## AmyPond

Sherry E said:


> Wow!!  Things are zipping along here.  I wasn't able to post yesterday but I did check in to read as many of everyone's new posts as I could.  Now I'm trying to remember what I was going to comment on!!
> 
> *Mom4princesses* - that is absolutely amazing and inspirational to hear what your daughter is doing 'behind the scenes' in school.  She sounds like a very special girl.  It actually brought a tear to my eye to read that she was helping the autistic child, and not even letting you know or drawing attention to it.  It shows she has a natural impulse and inclination to want to help, so it makes me wonder what career path she will end up choosing!!  A teacher?  A nurse?  A doctor, perhaps?  I wonder if the autistic child's family knows of how your daughter has been helping.
> 
> 
> *Dizneedoll, Disney Dreams* and everyone else I'm forgetting who helped confirm - thanks for verifying that the Hag was on last year's map.  I thought so!  At least I know I was not imagining it!!  Even though I neglected to take a map home with me, I was so sure that I had seen the Hag on a map last year.  The picture on this year's map looked so similar.  I'm surprised that they didn't go with a different photo.
> 
> 
> *Laura (Barefootmama)* - Great photos!!  Great colors!  Thank you so much for sharing them.  Did you walk up to the tram path Halloween display, or were you just quick on the trigger in catching it?  It looks like you are standing right in front of it, based on the vantage point.  I also love the two Halloween Time sign photos, one with the Matterhorn in the background and one with the Castle in the background!! Awesome juxtaposition of the Halloween Time icon against the familiar DLR icon.  Those are the sorts of photos I would expect to see in a DLR brochure that was advertising Halloween Time.
> 
> 
> *AmyPond* - Yay!!  It's almost time to leave.  I am crossing my fingers for you that the temperatures will drop substantially by your arrival date.  I am not looking forward to the 95-degree weather this weekend in SoCal, and I hope that's not what it is when you get to DLR.
> 
> As others have said here, I will accept 'warm.'  A nice 70-degree day is fine.  72 or 73 degrees is fine.  But when it gets above that - and especially in the 90's and 100's - I am miserable.
> 
> Also, I agree with Wendy, who said several pages back that it should be warm in the summer and then cooler in the Fall and Winter.  Even though I hate really high heat, I expect it in Summer.  As soon as Fall rolls around, I want it to cool down.  I want to see piles of leaves on the ground.  I want to feel a bit of a chill in the air.  I want it to be a little windy.  It needs to be cool enough to justify going for the cider or the cocoa.
> 
> And by Winter - well, I want to be able to drag out the big, bulky coat and mittens and scarves because I am freezing.  It was weird last December when I could walk around in a t-shirt at night because it didn't feel that cool to me.  I want to be cold!  I want to bundle up in sweaters and make a mad dash for the cocoa to try to get warm!!
> 
> The worst thing is when it's so hot and you just can't get yourself cool fast enough.  It's much easier to deal with to get warm when you're freezing!!



You pretty much described my feelings on weather.  Well, I don't even like hot weather in the summer.  I pretty much stay indoors as much as possible.

It's only 61 outside here right now.  Just got home from running some last minute errands.  It felt great out!

At weather.com for Disneyland there are two "weather alerts" at the top of the page for the upcoming heat.  High of 98 on Monday.  We won't be in the parks but we will be in town doing other things.  Ugh.  

Our park days =
92 Tuesday
87 Wednesday
84 Thursday

Every time I check, it's gone up a couple degrees.  A couple days ago the high for Thursday was only supposed to be around 78 but it's been going up.    This does make it a bit harder to get excited.  Looks like the following week is going to be perfect.    I am seriously so unlucky.

On the plus side, it will be VERY easy to come home after the trip.  I'll definitely appreciate living in the Midwest even more than I already do!



Halloweenqueen said:


> Great goodness, those pictures are beautiful!  Thanks so much for sharing!
> 
> Have a fun time, Amy Pond.  Love your user name, btw.  We are HUGE Doctor Who fans!



Thanks!  I'm a big Doctor Who fan!


----------



## Sherry E

_Love...
Exciting and new...
Come aboard...
We're expecting yo-oo-uu!

The LOVE BOAT...
Soon will be making another run...
The Love Boat...
Promises something for everyone....

Set a course for adventure
Your mind on a new romance..._


Oh, oops - sorry!  That was the first 'love'-related song that popped into my head!!

Add in a little HalloweenTime Information Boogie  and you're good to go, Sara!!


----------



## funatdisney

AmyPond, wishing you safe travels and a great time at Disneyland!! Say 'Hi' to Mickey for me!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Sherry, you're worse than me for teasing Sara and Matt. AmyPond have a great time on your vacation, and bring many fun and happy memories back with you.


----------



## Sherry E

BELLEDOZER said:


> Sherry, you're worse than me for teasing Sara and Matt. AmyPond have a great time on your vacation, and bring many fun and happy memories back with you.



Hee hee hee!!




Hey, has anyone seen this thread from the Disneyland Paris Trip Planning & Community Board?

First Halloween Pics from the Park

How cute is that "Evolution" of the pumpkin men?  I want it!!!


----------



## funatdisney

I have updated the Mickey's Halloween Party post with the new information from yesterday's blog. Go to Page 2 the first post on that page or click:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2560082&page=2


----------



## Funball

Sherry E said:


> _Love..._
> _Exciting and new..._
> _Come aboard..._
> _We're expecting yo-oo-uu!_
> 
> _The LOVE BOAT..._
> _Soon will be making another run..._
> _The Love Boat..._
> _Promises something for everyone...._
> 
> _Set a course for adventure_
> _Your mind on a new romance..._
> 
> 
> Oh, oops - sorry! That was the first 'love'-related song that popped into my head!!
> 
> Add in a little HalloweenTime Information Boogie  and you're good to go, Sara!!


 

gee thanks sherry

ok well if you ya'll want to know with out going into the funball thread...

So, ok.. well I guess I can say that umm I was really nervous. I was shaking, light headed, I almost passed out ..and I was taling to t-dash on the phone as we was walking up cause she was trying to clam my nerves.. but he walked up to me and I quickly hung up I think I said to t-dash omg he is cute, oh I gotta go! and then hung up! Well he is super cute, super sweet ( I already knew that) .. we did celebrate champagne thursday also!    he himself even said how great of a first date it was..

 We did the world of color picnic meals, they were yummy! Great view, in the yellow section! Imtoexcitedtoosleep(tom bell) was there also that night apparently, didnt see him though! Anyhow world of color was amazing as usual,. It was matts first time and yes he loved it! I got ton of photos of the it for the Disneyland photo thread! and last night was shellymouse's wedding anniversary, whitch is ironic that it was matt and i's first date, but in a year(as he said) it will be our anniversary of our first date!.. ...let's all hold hands now and sing a love song!

And last but not least, here is matt and i!  






and now back to our  halloween thread!


----------



## mom4princesses

Thanks for all the kind words.  I read Victoria all of the posts and she couldn't believe people she had never met before said such nice things about her.  It was fun to see her face light up as I was reading.  All I can say is, all of you are wonderful.

Great pictures I can't wait to get there.  Only 16 more days and my family will be at the happiest place on earth.  Even my DH is getting excited, now that it is so close.  He said why haven't you started packing?  DD 13 said she's almost done.  

Can't wait for the first reports to come out for the party's.  DH just asked what I wanted to dress up as.  Last time we went (a long time ago, I think it was 2006) he refused to dress up and now he is asking. 

So how was the date Funball?  Went and read your post hope it was a great time.


----------



## mom4princesses

Funball, you must have posted as I was.  Glad to hear the good news.  Lots going on in this thread, got to love it!


----------



## wendypooh22

Sherry E said:


> _Love...
> Exciting and new...
> Come aboard...
> We're expecting yo-oo-uu!
> 
> The LOVE BOAT...
> Soon will be making another run...
> The Love Boat...
> Promises something for everyone....
> 
> Set a course for adventure
> Your mind on a new romance..._
> 
> 
> Oh, oops - sorry!  That was the first 'love'-related song that popped into my head!!
> 
> Add in a little HalloweenTime Information Boogie  and you're good to go, Sara!!



Oh geeze!!! Now I am never going to be able to get that song out of my head!!


----------



## idkmybffminnie

I think I posted this in the wrong thread but I'll post here...

Ok so we've finally decided on a costume. I've had SUCH a hard time finding something that I liked and something that would fit since I am "pooh" sized lol. So many costumes out there are for itty bitty ppl who want to reveal every part of their body, sorry NOT ME. So me and my bf (sorry, I'm not completely up to date on all the abbreviations yet lol) decided to do captain jack and I'm just gonna be a pirate wench. Pretty excited now. Can't wait for candy, my bff minnie and just disney!


----------



## mom4princesses

Sherry E said:


> B]Mom4princesses[/B] - that is absolutely amazing and inspirational to hear what your daughter is doing 'behind the scenes' in school.  She sounds like a very special girl.  It actually brought a tear to my eye to read that she was helping the autistic child, and not even letting you know or drawing attention to it.  It shows she has a natural impulse and inclination to want to help, so it makes me wonder what career path she will end up choosing!!  A teacher?  A nurse?  A doctor, perhaps?  I wonder if the autistic child's family knows of how your daughter has been helping.



Funny you mention the career choice, her dad and I talked about the same thing on the way home from the assembly.  About the autistic child, she told us she was upset because his helper (Im guessing a person that goes to each one of his classes with him) just sits on the computer the entire class.  He always looked sad/scared and I wanted to help him.  Now I sit next to him and he seems happy to be there.  The more she told me about what she has done, the more tears came to my eyes, and even though I thought I couldn't be more proud I was.  She has one of the kindest hearts ever.

Again thanks for all the wonderful words she is glowing and I hope it continues for a while.


----------



## funatdisney

Funball said:


> gee thanks sherry
> 
> ok well if you ya'll want to know with out going into the funball thread...
> 
> So, ok.. well I guess I can say that umm I was really nervous. I was shaking, light headed, I almost passed out ..and I was taling to t-dash on the phone as we was walking up cause she was trying to clam my nerves.. but he walked up to me and I quickly hung up I think I said to t-dash omg he is cute, oh I gotta go! and then hung up! Well he is super cute, super sweet ( I already knew that) .. we did celebrate champagne thursday also!    he himself even said how great of a first date it was..
> 
> We did the world of color picnic meals, they were yummy! Great view, in the yellow section! Imtoexcitedtoosleep(tom bell) was there also that night apparently, didnt see him though! Anyhow world of color was amazing as usual,. It was matts first time and yes he loved it! I got ton of photos of the it for the Disneyland photo thread! and last night was shellymouse's wedding anniversary, whitch is ironic that it was matt and i's first date, but in a year(as he said) it will be our anniversary of our first date!.. ...let's all hold hands now and sing a love song!
> 
> And last but not least, here is matt and i!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now back to our  halloween thread!



Both of you look so cute together! Looks like a wonderful weekend for the both of you.


----------



## AmyPond

funatdisney said:


> AmyPond, wishing you safe travels and a great time at Disneyland!! Say 'Hi' to Mickey for me!





BELLEDOZER said:


> Sherry, you're worse than me for teasing Sara and Matt. AmyPond have a great time on your vacation, and bring many fun and happy memories back with you.



Thanks!  I'm going to try not to let the heat get to me too much.  I plan to enjoy myself, no matter what!    We're leaving the house at 6am tomorrow.  We'll have about 13 hours of driving.  Then 13 more hours of driving on Sunday.  Should arrive at the Anaheim Plaza in the evening!


----------



## funatdisney

Pictures from the HMH:











and instead the funeral carriage:


----------



## nicolita3

OOoohhhh!!! I cant wait until our trip!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> _Love...
> Exciting and new...
> Come aboard...
> We're expecting yo-oo-uu!
> 
> The LOVE BOAT...
> Soon will be making another run...
> The Love Boat...
> Promises something for everyone....
> 
> Set a course for adventure
> Your mind on a new romance..._
> 
> 
> Oh, oops - sorry!  That was the first 'love'-related song that popped into my head!!
> 
> Add in a little HalloweenTime Information Boogie  and you're good to go, Sara!!





wendypooh22 said:


> Oh geeze!!! Now I am never going to be able to get that song out of my head!!



I know!  I first read your comment Sherry...oh, over an hour ago...and that song is STILL in my head! 



mom4princesses said:


> Victoria got a citizenship/student of the month award.  Here is what they said about her at the pep assembly:
> "This young lady has requested to be seated by an extremely autistic student, so she could help him.  She has been invaluable when helping him.  She discovered a mirror in the back of the room and was having this student spell words to her facing the mirror.  She was behind him mouthing the correct spelling.  She helps him even if it takes her longer to do her own work.  Her patience and willingness is remarkable."
> 
> It was a proud mommy moment and had to keep myself from crying.  I didn't even know she had been helping this boy in class but makes me the proudest mom in the world.  It was one of those things you wish for you child to do (be a good, helpful person and respect someone who is different)  and when they do it you don't have words.  Thanks for all the well wishes and letting me go off topic.  Love my Disboards.



I was so happy to hear this!  Sheesh, I even got teary and I don't even know your daughter.   It is SO refreshing to hear about positive things that teenagers are doing.  (My husband used to work in a juvenile detention center and now works in a prison for adults.  We hear so much of the bad/scary stuff.)  I am glad she got recognized for her service.  Thank you for sharing! 

To all those who are about to head out to DL...have fun!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

mom4princesses, we have some friends that have 2 autistic boys, and to hear that your daughter is helping something who needs it is a credit to how  you are raising her to be a valuable member of society. Give yourself a big pat on the back, as she is a reflection of you.


----------



## AmyPond

Great pictures!  Can't wait to ride it.

I wonder what the wait times have been like this week.

(Side note - Just took the dog for a walk and I'm sweating to death, and it's only 70 degrees out here!  Not a good sign for me.)


----------



## JH87

AmyPond said:


> Great pictures!  Can't wait to ride it.
> 
> I wonder what the wait times have been like this week.
> 
> (Side note - Just took the dog for a walk and I'm sweating to death, and it's only 70 degrees out here!  Not a good sign for me.)



I was thinking of taking my dog for a walk today (it's been a while...and he needs it!) but it's 86 degrees here now! i love the heat but my poor dog has black fur!

I am curious also on wait times for the week!


----------



## funatdisney

It already feels stinking hot here in Ventura!! I am missing my nice cool ocean breezes. I guess I am in front of the fan for the weekend. 

BTW, we don't have an AC. I am sure you are shocked, but we live about 10 miles from the beach. There are always cold ocean breezes to cool everything down every evening. There is only a need for an AC about 10 to 15 days a year. This weekend is one those days. To survive, I sit in front of a fan for the afternoon and do most of my work and visit my horses (they are boarded inland from us and it gets HOT at the ranch) in the early morning or late evening.


----------



## amamax2

AmyPond said:


> Great pictures!  Can't wait to ride it.
> 
> I wonder what the wait times have been like this week.
> 
> (Side note - Just took the dog for a walk and I'm sweating to death, and it's only 70 degrees out here!  Not a good sign for me.)




We just got home last night from our vacation that began with one day at DL and ended with two days at DL - am exhausted and haven't even attempted to get through this PART 2 of the Superthread - wowza - how did that happen while we were gone??  

I will try to post pictures as soon as possible...I have about a thousand from the two weeks, probably a couple of hundred from DL alone.  

Re: wait times this week - they were pretty awesome (at least Wed & Thurs)!  Some walk-ons, most 5 - 15 minutes, Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy was the longest at 25 min, but we got fast passes twice (the second time the fast pass was good 30 min after we got it and when we used it, took us literally 10 min from starting up the ramp to loading).  Lots of rides going down, though - have NEVER had that happen on any of our trips - and a couple things closed I didn't know or somehow forgot  were closed.

Halloween decorations at DL so much better than two years ago!!!


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


> ...Halloween decorations at DL so much better than two years ago!!!



Are you sure about that?  In all the photos I have seen that everyone has been kind enough to post in both Halloween threads, the decorations in DL are exactly the same as 2 years ago and also exactly the same as last year. I haven't seen anything different, decoration-wise, at all yet.  That's not to say that what IS there isn't cool - it's super cool and I can't wait to see it again - but it is the same stuff they have had in DL for the last couple of years.  

The thing that's different is that there is next to nothing in the way of decorations in DCA.  It's pitiful how little there is in the way of HalloweenTime stuff in DCA.  No candy corn anywhere, apparently.

What is also different is some of the merchandise - there seem to be new pins, new Nightmare Before Christmas stuff (which is awesome) and some really great t-shirts that weren't around last year!!  And there are a couple of new food items, like the gingerbread beignets.

I can't wait to see your photos, amamax2 - and there is stuff for you to catch up in both Part 1 and Part 2 of the Halloween threads!!


----------



## Funball

yeah i was just going to say that the decorations are the same every year., its DCA that isn't doing anything due to electornica...it just seems that 80's lazers and disney halloween decor don't go together


----------



## Funball

speaking of 80's... sherry i am a closet brett michaels lover!


----------



## Sherry E

Funball said:


> speaking of 80's... sherry i am a closet brett michaels lover!



Well, he's been in the news so much this year (and is going to have heart surgery in January) - now is probably the time for anyone to admit they like him!!  Now it's 'acceptable' to people!  When he was just the singer of Poison and that was it - it wasn't cool to like him for a lot of people.  Now that he has a sort of separate identity from the band, I think people are seeing that he's a pretty cool guy!!


----------



## Funball

well i always though he was cool. from the minute i saw rock of love. he is soo genuine! RFLOl   he has a big heart! he really does.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

The great thing is that all of it will be new to me, so I won't know if they have the same stuff out for the last 10 years of not.


----------



## amamax2

Sherry E said:


> Are you sure about that?
> 
> The thing that's different is that there is next to nothing in the way of decorations in DCA.  It's pitiful how little there is in the way of HalloweenTime stuff in DCA.  No candy corn anywhere, apparently.
> 
> I can't wait to see your photos, amamax2 - and there is stuff for you to catch up in both Part 1 and Part 2 of the Halloween threads!!



OK, Sherry, you are making me laugh!!!  No, I am not _sure_ about that....

My initial impression (without having gone through my pics yet) is that a lot of the window displays, inside store displays, and Dia de los Muertos displays are more elaborate than I remember and that the Round-Up area has waaaay more stuff than last time....there were a few spots around the park that I don't remember seeing decorated before...I literally ditched my family for about an hour TWICE to go take pictures, which I have never done before, so maybe I just didn't notice everything the last time we were there.  

...and DCA, don't even get me started!  The only hint of Halloween was at the TOT gift shop and a teeny bit at the Wharf area (some colored lights and some garlands).  

I'll have to go back through this thread and see what others have posted for pictures - I tried to take mainly things that _seemed_ new to me, but maybe not new to others?  We'll see, ha ha.


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


> OK, Sherry, you are making me laugh!!!  No, I am not _sure_ about that....
> 
> My initial impression (without having gone through my pics yet) is that a lot of the window displays, inside store displays, and Dia de los Muertos displays are more elaborate than I remember and that the Round-Up area has waaaay more stuff than last time....there were a few spots around the park that I don't remember seeing decorated before...I literally ditched my family for about an hour TWICE to go take pictures, which I have never done before, so maybe I just didn't notice everything the last time we were there.
> 
> ...and DCA, don't even get me started!  The only hint of Halloween was at the TOT gift shop and a teeny bit at the Wharf area (some colored lights and some garlands).
> 
> I'll have to go back through this thread and see what others have posted for pictures - I tried to take mainly things that _seemed_ new to me, but maybe not new to others?  We'll see, ha ha.



Oh, I see what you mean - yes, the window displays and in-store displays might be more 'done up' this year than 2 years ago.  I'm sure there are a few extra character pumpkins at the Round-Up.

Go ahead and post whatever you have - whether it's new or not!  I don't think any of us are getting tired of photos!! We love photos!!

I'm so disappointed that DCA is Halloween-less.


It looks like some of VictoriaAndMatt's photos have been taken hostage by the Photobucket bandwidth police!!  She posted some fantastic photos here and in Part 1 of the Halloween thread, and I see that they are now in bandwidth jail (some of them, not all of them).  I've had that happen before - they will be released from jail eventually.  It just means that they are too popular and too many people have been viewing them on Photobucket!!


----------



## Funball

stupid bandwith police!!!!!!!!!!!! darn you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katrina88

One more day for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JH87

RweTHEREyet said:


> The great thing is that all of it will be new to me, so I won't know if they have the same stuff out for the last 10 years of not.



I know same here! I have only ever gone to DLR in October when I was like 10...which was over 10 years ago! So I am super excited to see all the decorations!!

Wait times sound pretty good! Just wondering if they will be back up to 50+ mins on a Saturday or Sunday when I am going to be there.
Anything 30 or less is perfect to me!   I am so used to summer crowds and seeing wait times of 55 mins on the popular rides!


----------



## DizMe

Hello, everyone....

DIZME IS GOIN' TO DISNEY FOR HALLOWEEN!!!

WooHoo!!!  I'm so excited.  It will be a fast and furious trip, one day before my AP expires .  I get to take my new step-grandson for the first time!  His surprise birthday present is a trip to DLR with yours truly .  Yes, it's big of me, isn't it?   I can't wait to break in a new DL recruit.  I got tickets to the Halloween party on Oct 19 and we'll be staying 2 nights at FFI.  We will fly down to SNA and he gets to miss a couple of days of school.  Hopefully he will have a blast.  I do hope he likes the big rides


----------



## AmyPond

amamax2 said:


> We just got home last night from our vacation that began with one day at DL and ended with two days at DL - am exhausted and haven't even attempted to get through this PART 2 of the Superthread - wowza - how did that happen while we were gone??
> 
> I will try to post pictures as soon as possible...I have about a thousand from the two weeks, probably a couple of hundred from DL alone.
> 
> Re: wait times this week - they were pretty awesome (at least Wed & Thurs)!  Some walk-ons, most 5 - 15 minutes, Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy was the longest at 25 min, but we got fast passes twice (the second time the fast pass was good 30 min after we got it and when we used it, took us literally 10 min from starting up the ramp to loading).  Lots of rides going down, though - have NEVER had that happen on any of our trips - and a couple things closed I didn't know or somehow forgot  were closed.
> 
> Halloween decorations at DL so much better than two years ago!!!



Yay!  Those wait times sound promising.


----------



## AmyPond

I need to go to bed in a couple hours.  So I suppose I'll go pack now!  See you all when I get back!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Are you sure about that?  In all the photos I have seen that everyone has been kind enough to post in both Halloween threads, the decorations in DL are exactly the same as 2 years ago and also exactly the same as last year. I haven't seen anything different, decoration-wise, at all yet.  That's not to say that what IS there isn't cool - it's super cool and I can't wait to see it again - but it is the same stuff they have had in DL for the last couple of years.
> 
> The thing that's different is that there is next to nothing in the way of decorations in DCA.  It's pitiful how little there is in the way of HalloweenTime stuff in DCA.  No candy corn anywhere, apparently.
> 
> What is also different is some of the merchandise - there seem to be new pins, new Nightmare Before Christmas stuff (which is awesome) and some really great t-shirts that weren't around last year!!  And there are a couple of new food items, like the gingerbread beignets.
> 
> I can't wait to see your photos, amamax2 - and there is stuff for you to catch up in both Part 1 and Part 2 of the Halloween threads!!



I happen to agree with you. I always take note of the window displays (they are one of my favorite things to look at) and I haven't really noticed anything new. I do think they could have decorated more of the park, IMHO. Like Toon Town. It seems that there are more Lands decorated for Christmas than for Halloween

Now the merchandise is what has exploded. there are a lot more Halloween merchandise than I remember from the past.


----------



## tksbaskets

AmyPond said:


> I need to go to bed in a couple hours.  So I suppose I'll go pack now!  See you all when I get back!



Have a blast!!


----------



## funatdisney

I mentioned Toon Town above. There was one area that had some Halloween decor added. These are located in the toddler/preschool play area.
















Were these there before? I must admit. I don't usually spend much time here, since I have teenagers that rather spend their time elsewhere.


----------



## keahgirl8

I don't know if it's been mentioned before, but there are some pretty cute trick or treat bags at Target.  I got one with the princesses on it!


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> I mentioned Toon Town above. There was one area that had some Halloween decor added. These are located in the toddler/preschool play area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were these there before? I must admit. I don't usually spend much time here, since I have teenagers that rather spend their time elsewhere.



Hmmm....You know, Liza - you may have just shown us something new that we have not seen before!!  I did not make it into ToonTown last year during Halloween Time to be able to say if those things were there or not, BUT my inclination is to think that they were not there...because, surely, someone would have found those ToonTown pumpkins and posted some photos, wouldn't they?  No one has ever posted any photos in our Halloween thread of anything Halloween-ish in ToonTown...until now!!  So maybe these ARE new??

I actually like ToonTown a lot, and I love what they do with their Christmas decorations.  I always thought that ToonTown would be a great place to really play up the fun aspect of Halloween.  Every house could have a pumpkin, just like real houses, as though Mickey and Minnie are waiting for trick or treaters!!

So now I know I have to make it back to TT for HalloweenTime too!!

I understand _why_ they have more Christmas decorations at DLR.  I like being totally immersed in the Christmas spirit and feeling all over DLR.  I like that every corner of the resort is covered in holiday cheer.  Christmas is, I guess, a much 'bigger' holiday than Halloween is, and is taken seriously by more people.  It is both a religious and a 'fun' holiday.

Halloween, while fun, is not as widely accepted as a reason to celebrate by many people.  In fact, some highly puritanical folks see Halloween Time as a celebration of evil.  So I guess DLR just doesn't make as big a deal of it because it's not as big as the Yuletide season.

But I really do wish that they would do more with the Halloween stuff at DLR.  It's not nearly immersive and all-encompassing enough for me!!  I want more decorations everywhere!!


----------



## Diznygrl

It would be so super fun if Toontown was open for the Halloween party and you could trick or treat at Mickey/Minnie/Goofy/Donald's houses!  Sadly the whole area will probably be closed off because of fireworks.


----------



## where's_my_prince

Diznygrl said:


> It would be so super fun if Toontown was open for the Halloween party and you could trick or treat at Mickey/Minnie/Goofy/Donald's houses!  Sadly the whole area will probably be closed off because of fireworks.



oh wow that'd be totally awesome!


----------



## barefootmomma

Diznygrl said:


> It would be so super fun if Toontown was open for the Halloween party and you could trick or treat at Mickey/Minnie/Goofy/Donald's houses!  Sadly the whole area will probably be closed off because of fireworks.



This would be epic! 

Just back from another impromptu day at Disneyland.  We're spoiled APers this weekend! It was H.O.T. today, forget trying to be anything but a hot sweaty mess. It was a great night though. My little one had his first meeting with Captain Hook, and I think it was the greatest day of his life thus far. He was completely over the moon excited and happy. I can't wait for them to meet again on party night when he's all decked out as Peter Pan.


----------



## dizneedoll

AmyPond said:


> I need to go to bed in a couple hours.  So I suppose I'll go pack now!  See you all when I get back!



Have a great time and hopefully the heat will won't get down! I had turn my AC on tonight. 


The Toontown pumpkins are always there. I have a picture of my son posing with one of them from his May 2010 Birthday trip. I thought it was weird that there were jack-o-lanterns out in May 

So, YAY! My Alice in Wonderland costume arrived and it's awesome! I've got the shoes, dress, pinafore, hair ribbon and I just have to go buy some white stockings. My DS4 is kinda ticked because my costume arrived and we're still waiting for the mailman to bring his. So I've got costumes here and on the way, party tickets bought, now I just have 23 days to wait. 

But this Sunday we're going to Hollyweird..err...I mean Holly_wood_ to see Beauty and the Beast at the El Capitan Theatre! That will help ease the wait.


----------



## Priory

I can't believe I will be at Disneyland in one week! After lurking here for months, I had to register to express my excitement. 

I have one question, that I doubt anyone really has an answer to. 

Our last day in the park is Oct. 8th. I have tickets to the TOT party. However, that is the night elecTRONica starts. I am wondering if there will be in and out privileges for party attendees, or if it would even be worth leaving the party to check out DCA that night.


----------



## Karenann*

Don't know the answer to that, but welcome!!!!


----------



## MaiynaMouse

YIKES!!!!!!!!  These Halloween photos are so amazing and forcing me to second guess my choice to visit during the holidays rather than during Halloween-time!  I'm so excited for Christmas at Disney but Halloween is my all time favorite holiday!!!!!!


----------



## Vala

Diznygrl said:


> It would be so super fun if Toontown was open for the Halloween party and you could trick or treat at Mickey/Minnie/Goofy/Donald's houses!  Sadly the whole area will probably be closed off because of fireworks.



The character photo stop list says Mickey and Minnie are at Big Thunder Ranch. 

That's a definite hint for me that Toontown is closed. If it was open it would make sense to have Mickey and Minnie there.


----------



## aprincess@mail.com

love the photos from everyone!!!
Barefootmomma, your photos are sooo colorful!
Mom4princesses your daughter sounds amazing! it was hard not to tear up! She sounds like a beautiful girl inside and out! Very Proud momma award to you!
Has anyone tried the pumpkin Mickey dessert ? My AP Backstage Pass said it was called a Demitisse? It looks really good! Was just wondering where I can find it when we go on our party date of the 22nd  thanks!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Hmmm....You know, Liza - you may have just shown us something new that we have not seen before!!  I did not make it into ToonTown last year during Halloween Time to be able to say if those things were there or not, BUT my inclination is to think that they were not there...because, surely, someone would have found those ToonTown pumpkins and posted some photos, wouldn't they?  No one has ever posted any photos in our Halloween thread of anything Halloween-ish in ToonTown...until now!!  So maybe these ARE new??
> 
> I actually like ToonTown a lot, and I love what they do with their Christmas decorations.  I always thought that ToonTown would be a great place to really play up the fun aspect of Halloween.  Every house could have a pumpkin, just like real houses, as though Mickey and Minnie are waiting for trick or treaters!!
> 
> So now I know I have to make it back to TT for HalloweenTime too!!
> 
> I understand _why_ they have more Christmas decorations at DLR.  I like being totally immersed in the Christmas spirit and feeling all over DLR.  I like that every corner of the resort is covered in holiday cheer.  Christmas is, I guess, a much 'bigger' holiday than Halloween is, and is taken seriously by more people.  It is both a religious and a 'fun' holiday.
> 
> Halloween, while fun, is not as widely accepted as a reason to celebrate by many people.  In fact, some highly puritanical folks see Halloween Time as a celebration of evil.  So I guess DLR just doesn't make as big a deal of it because it's not as big as the Yuletide season.
> 
> But I really do wish that they would do more with the Halloween stuff at DLR.  It's not nearly immersive and all-encompassing enough for me!!  I want more decorations everywhere!!



I stumbled onto this toddler/preschool play myself. I wanted to check out TT since I rarely go there and have seen xmas decor pictures before. I quickly realized that there was nothing of Halloween decor in TT. The play area is not easily seen from the street, but a flash of orange caught my eye. It was one of displays outside the play area of corn stalks and a pumpkin. I think it is there year around. When I took this picture, I looked into the play area and there was the pumpkins on the hillside behind the play area and the one in the play area. It was fun trying not to get in the way of playing toddlers to take these pictures.



Diznygrl said:


> It would be so super fun if Toontown was open for the Halloween party and you could trick or treat at Mickey/Minnie/Goofy/Donald's houses!  Sadly the whole area will probably be closed off because of fireworks.



That would be soooo cool. I would make it a point to go and trick or treat there.


----------



## funatdisney

dizneedoll said:


> The Toontown pumpkins are always there. I have a picture of my son posing with one of them from his May 2010 Birthday trip. I thought it was weird that there were jack-o-lanterns out in May



Good to know.


----------



## funatdisney

Speaking of the heat. We loss power last night for 12 hours! Electricity went down at 7:20pm and just came up at 7:15am. Couldn't put on my fans to keep me cool while I sleep. It was a miserable night.


----------



## Sherry E

Ahhh...okay.  The last time I actually walked around ToonTown and explored in depth (because I had time to do so) was December 2008.  I recall seeing at least one pumpkin in the ToonTown Park area (isn't that what they call it?), and I thought, "How odd that they have a pumpkin there in the middle of December."

But I totally blanked out on the other pumpkins being there!  See, I would have had photos of whatever was in that play area IF the camera I was using that day hadn't gotten rained on and died.  It died on me right when I was in the middle of trying to take photos of stuff in ToonTown, coincidentally.  So I was distracted and annoyed and probably just blanked out about the other pumpkins being there.  

It does seem a little odd to have all those pumpkins in TT year-round.


----------



## funatdisney

Yes it is odd. Too bad about the visit that the camera died, Sherry E. Makes you think what else you have missed.


----------



## tdashgirl

I agree about the pumpkins in TT probably being new.  

I have to say "probably" because even though we have a 6 year old, we don't spend much time in TT. It's DH's least favorite place of the entire DLR.  He hates it there ... says it's always full of a bunch of grouchy parents and screaming / crying kids    Since I'm the big Disney freak and he only likes it, and mostly just puts up with it for me  ... I make sure we don't spend much time there


----------



## Sherry E

tdashgirl said:


> I agree about the pumpkins in TT probably being new.
> 
> I have to say "probably" because even though we have a 6 year old, we don't spend much time in TT. It's DH's least favorite place of the entire DLR.  He hates it there ... says it's always full of a bunch of grouchy parents and screaming / crying kids    Since I'm the big Disney freak and he only likes it, and mostly just puts up with it for me  ... I make sure we don't spend much time there



It does seem like quite a few pumpkins to have there year-round, doesn't it?  I see that they are going with a 'pumpkin patch' idea which connects to the garden area in TT, but it still screams 'Halloween.'

I dread going into TT in the middle of the day for the exact reasons your DH doesn't like it.  We generally go there, head straight to Roger Rabbit or straight to the Gag Factory, maybe stop for a few photos and leave.  I haven't been able to really examine ToonTown in depth since like 2000 or so.  

Ironically, the one time where I was really able to get in there and thoroughly look around, because hardly anyone was in ToonTown, was a day that it was raining and my camera died!  So I had the blessed good fortune of being in a people-free ToonTown, able to roam, and I was walking all over the place, exploring all the hidden gems and details, seeing things that I hadn't been able to see up close in years or seeing things they had added into TT since 2000, as well as all the cool ToonTown-specific Christmas decorations  - and yet, the camera died and I barely got any of it in photos!!


----------



## Sherry E

Did anyone see the newest Haunted Mansion Holiday blog on the Parks Blog yesterday?

Our Haunted Gingerbread House

It's funny - we were waiting for soooooooooooo long for blogs and new info and whatever else we could get our hands on about Halloween Time  and now it seems like they have a Halloween-related post every other day, after the season has started!!


----------



## canadadisney

10 Days TODAY!!! My countdown is on!!!


----------



## mom4princesses

14 more days for us.   Can't wait, going to try to finish packing today and tomorrow.  DDs 11/10 have one more week of school and DD 13 has 2 more weeks.  Then it's my turn to post some pics, if I can figure out how.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I'm at 7 day! Am packed, and all I've got to do is clean house, wait for DH to get from his business trip on Wed, and as of next Sat I'm off to visit the mouse. I don't have a Photobucket account, and really haven't had a need to have one, so when I get back will have to join them, and then try to post some pics on the board.


----------



## Woodduck

Sherry E said:


> Hmmm....You know, Liza - you may have just shown us something new that we have not seen before!!  I did not make it into ToonTown last year during Halloween Time to be able to say if those things were there or not, BUT my inclination is to think that they were not there...because, surely, someone would have found those ToonTown pumpkins and posted some photos, wouldn't they?  No one has ever posted any photos in our Halloween thread of anything Halloween-ish in ToonTown...until now!!  So maybe these ARE new??
> 
> I actually like ToonTown a lot, and I love what they do with their Christmas decorations.  I always thought that ToonTown would be a great place to really play up the fun aspect of Halloween.  Every house could have a pumpkin, just like real houses, as though Mickey and Minnie are waiting for trick or treaters!!
> 
> So now I know I have to make it back to TT for HalloweenTime too!!
> 
> I understand _why_ they have more Christmas decorations at DLR.  I like being totally immersed in the Christmas spirit and feeling all over DLR.  I like that every corner of the resort is covered in holiday cheer.  Christmas is, I guess, a much 'bigger' holiday than Halloween is, and is taken seriously by more people.  It is both a religious and a 'fun' holiday.
> 
> Halloween, while fun, is not as widely accepted as a reason to celebrate by many people.  In fact, some highly puritanical folks see Halloween Time as a celebration of evil.  So I guess DLR just doesn't make as big a deal of it because it's not as big as the Yuletide season.
> 
> But I really do wish that they would do more with the Halloween stuff at DLR.  It's not nearly immersive and all-encompassing enough for me!!  I want more decorations everywhere!!



I have checked out all my pics from last year year and we have nothing from Toon town with these wonderful pumkins.  Trust me with two preschoolers we spent alot of time in toon town.


----------



## barefootmomma

More pictures to share!  We ended up back in the park yesterday, unplanned but fun! It was really hot, and I so feel for the people that are going to be there over the next couple of days as it is only supposed to get hotter.  Lines were bearable, did HMH again and it was quick moving again. We met some of the villains, and that was great! They really play their characters. This has been one of the best Halloween seasons I have seen!

As a side note, there was complimentary (read: FREE) Dia de Los Muertos face painting going on in the display area! There were 4 designs to choose from, dummy me didn't think to grab a picture. There was a girl getting a painting done on her inner arm that looked pretty cool! 








 

 











A familiar shape among the fall flowers. 










 





​


----------



## Woodduck

The Toontown pumpkins are always there. I have a picture of my son posing with one of them from his May 2010 Birthday trip. I thought it was weird that there were jack-o-lanterns out in May 

the big ones yes but never say the carved ones last year


----------



## amamax2

Fantastic photos barefootmama!!!

I love the crispness, color, and perspectives!

What kind of camera do you use, if I may ask?  I'm hoping for a new one to replace my little P&S for either my bday or Christmas....


----------



## mom4princesses

barefootmomma:  Love, love, love the picture if Walt and Mickey.


----------



## smile4stamps

Laura!  You're Mickey & Walt Photo!! OMG It's AWESOME!!!!  Seriously worthy of publishing!


----------



## barefootmomma

I wish I could hug everyone!  Thank you for all of the so sweet amazing comments on my photos. I am so happy to share them and that ya'll are enjoying them. I walked around all yesterday thinking of the Halloween thread and getting some shots I could share. *Nerd* 

amamax2, I am the humble servant to my Canon Rebel XS right now. I am hoping to upgrade next year, but it has been very good to me and it will be staying with me even after I upgrade.


----------



## Eeee-va

Are the lockers open during the party?  I was figuring we'd go to Downtown Disney earlier in the day, change into our costumes before or at the parks, and stash our street clothes in a locker until after the party.  Would also be a good place to throw our spare candy.

(Not that I'm adverse to wearing a costume all day  but I don't want to get into any trouble in Downtown Disney, and the costume might start getting a little tired-looking by then.   )


----------



## amamax2

Ok, here are my first set of pictures....I have a lot, so will post slowly, lol.

These are some of the characters.....Characters this trip were in abundance!  To answer some of the earlier posts about the villians, on the days we were there....there were almost always three villians at the IASW site: Queen of Hearts, Cruella, Hag, Hook, some guy I can't remember his name, but I have a picture, shoot, can't remember who else.  I heard the CMs telling people in line when the villians would change, and that the new ones would be out, so to just wait.  One villians would leave (and presumably tell the new ones it was time?) while two remained.  That first one to leave would be gone about 5 min, then the new ones would parade up while the remaining two left, all joking with each other as they passed.

If you just want a picture OF the character, not WITH the character, stand between the entrance to Princess Fantasy Faire and the Villian Meet and Greet spot - they all walk right by there.

Tons of Photopass photographers EVERYWHERE, too - I have never seen so many, or so many photo ops - even lots (not Halloween related) in DCA.

































Jack and Sally were out every time we walked by NOS - either right in the shady area by the Haunted Mansion Fast Pass area, or in front of NOS by the water.


----------



## JH87

smile4stamps said:


> Laura!  You're Mickey & Walt Photo!! OMG It's AWESOME!!!!  Seriously worthy of publishing!



I agree!! It looks like they are really standing there, not a statue! To be honest it gave me goosebumps.
Great job! 

amamax2, great pictures!! Thanks for all the info on the characters as well. That picture of Mickey is so cute. I can't wait to take pictures with all the Halloween-themed characters!


----------



## funatdisney

Great pics barefootmomma and amamax2. Good information on the Villian characters, amamax2.


----------



## amamax2

Some Haunted Mansion shots:























Make sure to watch these pictures when you are in this room!


----------



## funatdisney

canadadisney said:


> 10 Days TODAY!!! My countdown is on!!!





mom4princesses said:


> 14 more days for us.





BELLEDOZER said:


> I'm at 7 day!



Lucky bunch!! I am on day 31. I have a long wait. I am packing though. I am starting to get my snacks together like Halloween Oreos, beef jerky and nuts. We cook in our room 1 bdrm villa, and have dinner plans made for each night. We are having my sister and niece over for dinner one night. I plan on bbq London Broil and bringing cookie dough for baking. No candy on this trip. We are attending MHP the first night and there will be plenty for the rest of our trip.


----------



## barefootmomma

Love the character photos amamax2!! Great tip on where to find them too! I was surprised they weren't out more in other areas, but now I'm excited to go back and find them.


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Did anyone see the newest Haunted Mansion Holiday blog on the Parks Blog yesterday?
> 
> Our Haunted Gingerbread House



Thanks for the link. The gingerbread house is great this year. I noticed the animated parts right away. BTW, I can't really smell very well (I don't know why - I just can't) so I couldn't smell the gingerbread at all. On the other hand, my DH can smell VERY well because his major was chemistry at UCSB and was exposed to a chemical that enhances his sense of smell! No other side effects, thank goodness!


----------



## iKristin

21 days for me!!! Yaaaaaay!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Laura & Amamax2 - Awesome photos!! 

Amamax2 - I love your solo character shots!! That's a great idea to get them separately in photos as well as posing with people!!


The Partners statue of Barefootmama/Laura's - that's a perfect example of how you can take a photo of something that everyone has taken a photo of at some point in their DLR history and yet make it seem totally new, like we've never seen Partners before!!  I love the tiny Pumpkin Mickey in the background of the shot.

This is why I always encourage everyone to post whatever photos they have in the Halloween threads or in the Christmas thread - the photos may_seem_ similar to other photos in theory or at a glance, but everyone has a different perspective, everyone has a different photographic 'eye,' everyone has a different imagination that creates an idea for a photo, everyone has different equipment, and also - we don't all visit the same spots at the same times of day.  What a Partners photo looks like at 10:00 a.m. is not going to be exactly what it looks like at 7:00 p.m.  The lighting will be different, the crowds will be different, etc.

Laura - you are thinking along the lines of what I was thinking.  When I saw your kind of abstract Pumpkin Mickey photos (at an angle), I started laughing because I swear, that was the exact same thing I was thinking of doing!!  Just the other day I was thinking to myself, "I have to get some really different angles of that Mickey Pumpkin and make it look avant garde."  When I saw your photos, I said, "Yes!  That's what I wanted!!  She knows what I was thinking!!"


----------



## JH87

funatdisney said:


> Thanks for the link. The gingerbread house is great this year. I noticed the animated parts right away. BTW, I can't really smell very well (I don't know why - I just can't) so I couldn't smell the gingerbread at all. On the other hand, my DH can smell VERY well because his major was chemistry at UCSB and was *exposed to a chemical that enhances his sense of smell*! No other side effects, thank goodness!



lol wow that is odd but cool


----------



## funatdisney

Yes it is. but he smells the oddest things! He will go around sniffing the air, saying, "I smell something" or "Did the dog pass gas?" I tell "No! The dog isn't even in the room."  Ahhh... life with DH is adventure at times, but I love him so.


----------



## amamax2

Big Thunder Ranch pictures:

This first set has a story to it, lol.

Georgina, the one carver, was making a Queen of Hearts pumpkin; she didn't really like the picture for the face she had, though.  She and the other carver saw someone wearing a t-shirt, and really liked the face on it, so took a picture of the shirt, and then the second carver re-drew it.  She was then using that drawing as her image for carving.






drawing the image from the photograph.







the new drawing.








she is looking at both images; the one clear int he photo is the old drawing.







the beginnings of the head.







the body was already done, awaiting the head.



If anyone goes in the next few days and sees the complete project, I would love to see a picture if the whole thing!


----------



## funatdisney

I would love to see the finished pumpkin myself. Georgina was craving when I was there last weekend. She in the back round of a pic I posted earlier. Here is the picture:


----------



## iKristin

Preparing for my trip report to get started!! Eeep!! http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2563360


----------



## amamax2

More Big Thunder pics:

Georgina the carver told us that some of these pumpkins only last a few days, others a month or so!



















































































She said this one was only going to be around another day or so....


----------



## JH87

LOVE those pumpkin pictures!


----------



## Sherry E

Oh wow!  I am in love with those pumpkin photos at the Round-Up!!  Amamax2 - thank you soooooo much for posting them!!

I really think that out of all the Halloween decorations in DL (and even in DCA, when they were still putting decorations there), the Round-Up is the true gem of the whole season.  I really think the Round-Up is the must-see attraction.  That Georgina (and whoever else does the carving) is supremely talented!  I mean, those are works of art!

That pirate pumpkin is eerily, creepily realistic!!  I keep looking at that face and expecting him to start talking!

Also, Amamax2 - you pointed out a really interesting fact that makes the Round-Up even more special, which is that some of the pumpkins last a long time and others will only last days.  So, basically, that means that what you see today at the Round-Up might be slightly different from what you see at the Round-Up next weekend or in a month!!  So therefore, it's a slightly different experience each time!!  It's never exactly 100% the same from week to week, most likely.


----------



## barefootmomma

Those pumpkins are insane!! I love that there is so much to see during this season, we just spent 2 full days and didn't see nearly everything. Going to put the Roundup on my list for next week.  I honestly can't get enough of it! The Mama Odie pumpkin is probably my favorite of all those, it is too cool! 


I totally agree with you about the photos Sherry! I love seeing the way people see things differently. It is so cool to see something you've seen a million times done in a way that you may have never considered before.  I definitely love that big Mickey pumpkin at different angles, great minds I say!!


----------



## amamax2

Sherry E said:


> It was fascinating to see them work - Georgina showed us this Disney coloring book that she says she uses a lot for inspiration, but she is just LOOKING at the pictures, then scooping and scraping the pumpkin - it's not like there is a pattern!  And yes, that pirate was amazing!  My youngest DS and I could have stayed hours watching, but my Dh and older DS were getting restless, lol.
> 
> And while I took lots of pictures there, I was afraid when I got back there would be nothing new to post, but you are right Sherry, each person's experience is going to be different, and we shuold be able to see lots of new/different pumpkins each time someone posts!


----------



## amamax2

Ok a few more from the Round-Up:  

For those who have never been, there is a house here with a different scene on each wall, so lots of photo ops with the family, plus many areas outside for pics.


----------



## amamax2

By the Partners statue:


----------



## amamax2

Main Street windows and inside store displays:



























































This Tink actually looks a little scary to me, lol.


----------



## amamax2

Finally, the last few misc ones.....



















Ghosts got a hold of this one, lol.


----------



## Sherry E

Wow!  I think that anyone who is not following along on this thread so far (and on the original Halloween at DL thread) is greatly missing out.  And anyone who is following along is probably bursting with excitement about now.  Between VictoriaAndMatt's awesome photos at the start of this thread and all the subsequent installments by funatdisney, barefootmama, kenttz, amamax2 and whoever else I am forgetting (I'm sure I forgot someone), I can't see how anyone wouldn't be chomping at the bit to get to DLR for HalloweenTime.

Amamax2 - I see exactly what you mean now.  At first I was wondering which new decorations you were seeing that we hadn't seen so far.  I was thinking it all pretty much looked like the same super-cool Halloween stuff they put out each year on Main Street and at the Partners statue.  But aside from the great detail to be found in the Halloween Round-Up alone - which could change from week to week based on the life span of the pumpkins - I totally see what you mean about the window and store displays.  I think they are much more elaborate and detailed this year.

For example - love the "ice cream cone pumpkin" display.  I love the "tricks" and "treats" cupcakes display.

So, am I understanding correctly that DCA didn't even have any Halloween window displays or in-store displays?  I thought they would at least have some cool Halloween stuff in that store that sells Mr. Potato Head.


----------



## amamax2

Sherry E said:


> I can't see how anyone wouldn't be chomping at the bit to get to DLR for HalloweenTime.
> 
> So, am I understanding correctly that DCA didn't even have any Halloween window displays or in-store displays?  I thought they would at least have some cool Halloween stuff in that store that sells Mr. Potato Head.



I was just there - for three days - and I am chomping to go back.    Unfortunately, no trip until Dec for Christmas....


Except for quite an elaborate display at the TOT gift shop -- which I am sorry to say I didn't take any pictures of - and then the strings of yellow and orange lights and some orange/black garland at the Pacific Wharf area (specifically between the Boudin Bread Tour and the Tortilla Factory tour), which others have posted pictures of, and ONE Mickey Ghost Popcorn bucket prior to the "recall," I didn't see anything else remotely Halloweenish at DCA - it is full-on WOC, all day, all the time, lol.  I did go into the shops, including Engin-ears - no displays.  

_BUT_, I don't remember there being window displays at DCA two years ago, either.  Someone correct me if I am wrong!  It was all about Candy Corn Acres, which was in the Sunshine Plaza, and I really don't think much more than what we are seeing now....



Sherry, I think it is like you said a few pages back.....maybe the stuff isn't new or more elaborate - I really don't know - but each time someone goes, or the same person goes, you see different things or the same thing in a different way, so it feels new, fresh, and exciting.  There were so many little touches that I kind of wished I was there all by myself instead of with my family, so I could just oogle everything, take my time with pictures, etc.  I did go off by myself for two hours our last day, and just snapped as many pictures as I could, but every where I turned, ooooh, look at that, oh, look how cute, etc etc.  And looking at others' pictures, I am now going, shoot, which I had seen that!  Or, wish I had taken that angle, that picture, that detail.  

And even non-Halloween stuff: I saw some things this trip and asked my kids - do you remember ever seeing THAT before?  We have made probably 30+ trips in the last ten years, and I still find new details each trip.  That is the magic of Disney, and that is what keeps us going back again and again.


----------



## where's_my_prince

oh its good to know Jack and Sally are out all the time, i was scared they were rarely gonna be there and i was gonna miss them!


----------



## Kayla's Mom

where's_my_prince said:


> oh its good to know Jack and Sally are out all the time, i was scared they were rarely gonna be there and i was gonna miss them!



This may have already been mentioned (I am trying to get caught up since returning on Wednesday!) -- but in our experience the lines for Jack and Sally get long QUICK.  We were turned away twice because they closed off the line.  We finally saw them when the CM told us when they would be out next (4:45).  Besides us, there were about 10 other people in line before they even came out.


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


> I was just there - for three days - and I am chomping to go back.    Unfortunately, no trip until Dec for Christmas....
> 
> 
> Except for quite an elaborate display at the TOT gift shop -- which I am sorry to say I didn't take any pictures of - and then the strings of yellow and orange lights and some orange/black garland at the Pacific Wharf area (specifically between the Boudin Bread Tour and the Tortilla Factory tour), which others have posted pictures of, and ONE Mickey Ghost Popcorn bucket prior to the "recall," I didn't see anything else remotely Halloweenish at DCA - it is full-on WOC, all day, all the time, lol.  I did go into the shops, including Engin-ears - no displays.
> 
> _BUT_, I don't remember there being window displays at DCA two years ago, either.  Someone correct me if I am wrong!  It was all about Candy Corn Acres, which was in the Sunshine Plaza, and I really don't think much more than what we are seeing now....
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry, I think it is like you said a few pages back.....maybe the stuff isn't new or more elaborate - I really don't know - but each time someone goes, or the same person goes, you see different things or the same thing in a different way, so it feels new, fresh, and exciting.  There were so many little touches that I kind of wished I was there all by myself instead of with my family, so I could just oogle everything, take my time with pictures, etc.  I did go off by myself for two hours our last day, and just snapped as many pictures as I could, but every where I turned, ooooh, look at that, oh, look how cute, etc etc.  And looking at others' pictures, I am now going, shoot, which I had seen that!  Or, wish I had taken that angle, that picture, that detail.
> 
> And even non-Halloween stuff: I saw some things this trip and asked my kids - do you remember ever seeing THAT before?  We have made probably 30+ trips in the last ten years, and I still find new details each trip.  That is the magic of Disney, and that is what keeps us going back again and again.



Well, you may not be going back for Halloween Time this year...but the great news is that you're heading back for Christmas - and, as you already know, Christmas time at DLR is amazing (to put it mildly)!!  You will need lots and lots of time away from your family on that trip for photo-taking!!  How many days will you be at DLR in December?

I didn't look in any window displays in DCA for the last few years, and I can't recall what, if anything was inside the stores in terms of displays.  I thought maybe they might try to put something - anything - in the shops just to make up for the lack of Halloween touches in DCA.  It really does seem like it's Halloween Time in Disneyland, but not in California Adventure.  It's like someone stole Halloween Time from DCA!!  All World of Color, all day, all night.

Looking at your photos, I definitely think the Round-Up, as you said before, is a little more elaborate than it was a couple of years ago.  I think they have put some extra things in there.  And I definitely think the window displays and store displays are more elaborate and detailed.  And I definitely think the merchandise is more bountiful and interesting.  The food items are getting more interesting over the years as well.  I think they are slowly building up Halloween Time - and hopefully will return to decorating DCA in the future.  

In any case, as you said, no matter what time of year you go to DLR there is always something to see that is new to you.  We all find things every trip that we haven't seen before - things that may have been there forever.  There are so many clever hidden gems and great details to discover - it's almost impossible to ever see them all.


----------



## DisneyJulieZ

Thanks so much for all of this great info! We're leaving in a week and a half after 19 LOOOONG months away from DL!! We are SO overdue!! and SOOOO excited!!!


----------



## funatdisney

About the window displays at DCA. It makes me wonder if there will be some really neat displays when the renovations are complete in the front of the park. We may be able to discover a whole new set of wonders next year.


----------



## where's_my_prince

Kayla's Mom said:


> This may have already been mentioned (I am trying to get caught up since returning on Wednesday!) -- but in our experience the lines for Jack and Sally get long QUICK.  We were turned away twice because they closed off the line.  We finally saw them when the CM told us when they would be out next (4:45).  Besides us, there were about 10 other people in line before they even came out.



its a good thing i'm a lurker when it comes to New Orleans square , its my favorite land so i spend allot of time just walking or sitting there enjoying the scenery
i'll probably be the one to bum rush J & S when they come out


----------



## idkmybffminnie

I wanted to share this photo from last year at halloween time of my bff. We laughed at this picture and we call this his fall photo lol.


----------



## Diznygrl

Sherry E said:


> It does seem a little odd to have all those pumpkins in TT year-round.



Well it IS Goofy's yard.  I suppose if anyone would have Jack-O-Lanterns on display in May, it would be Goofy.  Besides, it's Toontown we're talking about.  The very definition of odd and wacky. 


I think Georgina the pumpkin carver has been there ever since HalloweenTime began.  It's funny, I was looking through my Halloween pics a while back and I noticed that she's in the background of my pictures from both 2007 and 2009, carving away. (I wasn't there in '08, but I'm sure Georgina was!).


----------



## funatdisney

Diznygrl said:


> I think Georgina the pumpkin carver has been there ever since HalloweenTime began.  It's funny, I was looking through my Halloween pics a while back and I noticed that she's in the background of my pictures from both 2007 and 2009, carving away. (I wasn't there in '08, but I'm sure Georgina was!).



I wouldn't be surprised. She is very talented and I love her work.


----------



## amamax2

Sherry E said:


> Well, you may not be going back for Halloween Time this year...but the great news is that you're heading back for Christmas - and, as you already know, Christmas time at DLR is amazing (to put it mildly)!!  You will need lots and lots of time away from your family on that trip for photo-taking!!  How many days will you be at DLR in December?



We'll be going for three days...we usually make two-day trips, but when I saw all the stuff on the Christmas thread, I had to add a day, and luckily my DH is the best and just rolls with whatever I plan as far as vacations.  I've promised "the boys" they can hang at The House of the Future as long as they want (I HATE that place so they rarely get in there) 'cause I'm taking pictures!!!



funatdisney said:


> About the window displays at DCA. It makes me wonder if there will be some really neat displays when the renovations are complete in the front of the park. We may be able to discover a whole new set of wonders next year.



That would be soooo great!  And you may be right - by then the emphasis on WOC should have calmed down a bit and they can do DCA up right as a whole new incentive at Halloween.



idkmybffminnie said:


> I wanted to share this photo from last year at halloween time of my bff. We laughed at this picture and we call this his fall photo lol.



Oh my gosh, that picture is _hilarious_!!!!


----------



## McNic

Time seems to be flying by and crawling at the same time. I think I am at like 16 days to go!!! As long as this cold  is all done by the time I leave I will be set!

Off topic a touch, what is the best website to check for weather?


----------



## JH87

I use weather.yahoo.com or just weather.com 
usually seems pretty accurate!


----------



## idkmybffminnie

> Oh my gosh, that picture is hilarious!!!!



haha, he was totally posing for that pic too, he wasn't even laughing.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

McNic said:


> Time seems to be flying by and crawling at the same time. I think I am at like 16 days to go!!! As long as this cold  is all done by the time I leave I will be set!
> 
> Off topic a touch, what is the best website to check for weather?



I am in the same boat with you.  We leave in about 19 days, and I am getting over one of the worst colds I have had in years.  I get bronchitis a lot, but this has been just a very mean and nasty cold.  

I have been getting a real chuckle out of all the talk about the high temps.  We have those high temps all summer long here in North Carolina and we are very used to it, but we also have extreme humidity, which makes it even worse.  I was looking forward to cooler temps during our trip, and that may happen some, but at least not having humidity will be a treat.  I feel for you folks that are not used to dealing with the higher temps.


----------



## iKristin

20 MORE DAYS UNTIL MY TRIP!!!! That means only 13 more work days  YAAAAY!!


----------



## JH87

iKristin said:


> 20 MORE DAYS UNTIL MY TRIP!!!! That means only 13 more work days  YAAAAY!!


YAY!!! I am so excited too! I think I'm about 20 days from my trip as well!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I'm 6 days to go, and can't wait to visit the mouse! I'm packed, but keep slightly changing the items in the suitcase. Trying to make it as light as I can so I can bring more goodies back.


----------



## mvf-m11c

BELLEDOZER said:


> I'm 6 days to go, and can't wait to visit the mouse! I'm packed, but keep slightly changing the items in the suitcase. Trying to make it as light as I can so I can bring more goodies back.



I'm just 5 days away and can't sleep until we leave on Friday.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I probably could have gotten away with my small London Fog suitcase for this trip, but want to Christmas shop, and do a major shopping binge, so am taking  it nested in my 26in Delsy Lime Green suitcase (DIS colours!), for back reasons, and the fact that I know I'm going to be over weight flying back, so it makes sense to pack this way. Good luck on your packing!


----------



## stubby

mvf-m11c said:


> I'm just 5 days away and can't sleep until we leave on Friday.


Me too...and me too.  I keep checkin the board all the time...and my dh is so sick of hearing about disney...lol.  Come on Friday!


----------



## McNic

RweTHEREyet said:


> I am in the same boat with you.  We leave in about 19 days, and I am getting over one of the worst colds I have had in years.  I get bronchitis a lot, but this has been just a very mean and nasty cold.
> 
> I have been getting a real chuckle out of all the talk about the high temps.  We have those high temps all summer long here in North Carolina and we are very used to it, but we also have extreme humidity, which makes it even worse.  I was looking forward to cooler temps during our temps, and that may happen some, but at least not having humidity will be a treat.  I feel for you folks that are not used to dealing with the higher temps.



Hope you feel better soon. I am thinking if I have a cold now, the less likely I am to get one right before I go 

Up in Canada, we can get pretty hot summer days, but because we are in the prairies, it's usually dry heat. I like a good 20 C day (not sure what that is in F) but I am crossing my fingers that it isn't smokin hot in DL.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I've got just 2 more days to go!!! I'm almost all packed up and ready to go!! I've got a crappy cold, but the Cold FX I am taking for it seems to be knocking me out at night, so I am having no trouble losing sleep so far.  We'll see how I do tomorrow night though. I can't wait until Friday, which will be our first day in the parks.


----------



## mvf-m11c

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I've got just 2 more days to go!!! I'm almost all packed up and ready to go!! I've got a crappy cold, but the Cold FX I am taking for it seems to be knocking me out at night, so I am having no trouble losing sleep so far.  We'll see how I do tomorrow night though. I can't wait until Friday, which will be our first day in the parks.



Hope you feel better in a few days.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

mvf-m11c said:


> Hope you feel better in a few days.



Thank you.


----------



## CoriCW

Hi all,

I've been lurking for a week or two now.  We're going to DL 10/27 (night) - 10/30!  I am so excited!  First time for the kids - 6, 8 & 9 - and I haven't been in over 20 years.  We've been to WDW twice with the kids in the past 6 years, but not DL.

We are using all our saved up miles to pay for the plane tickets, and staying at my parents' timeshare, so all we have to pay for are tickets, food and souvenirs.  I am so excited that we are going to be able to go on a nice trip for not a huge amount of money!

I know we want to go to Mickey's Halloween party Friday night 10/29, so that would be $59/person.  But I'm trying to figure out if which ticket package we should get.  We get in late Wednesday night and our flight leaves at 4 pm Saturday afternoon, and money is a consideration.  Also a consideration - DS6 has special needs and doesn't always do well in large crowds/waiting, although the increased stimulation actually calms him.  So, knowing that we may not get to go back for a few years, I am asking all you experts for advice!

Choices:
2 day- 1 park each @ $136/151 = $710 + 295 Halloween party
2 day- park hoppers @ 146/161 = $760 + 295
3 day- park hoppers @ 165/186 = $867 + 295

We will definitely go to the parks Thursday & Friday.  With us leaving Saturday mid-afternoon, I'm not sure about the 3 day - especially with the 3rd day being on a potentially crowded Saturday before Halloween.  We can swim at the timeshare, and go to Rainforest Cafe or somewhere else at DTD on Saturday.  How much would we use park hopper compared to 1 park tickets?

What would you recommend?

TIA!
Cori


----------



## where's_my_prince

19 days to go!!!, finally out of the 20's!


----------



## canadadisney

Single Digits Today!!!!! I went for a bike ride yesterday and the fall colours here are amazing. It really made me even more excited!


----------



## Sherry E

CoriCW said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been lurking for a week or two now.  We're going to DL 10/27 (night) - 10/30!  I am so excited!  First time for the kids - 6, 8 & 9 - and I haven't been in over 20 years.  We've been to WDW twice with the kids in the past 6 years, but not DL.
> 
> We are using all our saved up miles to pay for the plane tickets, and staying at my parents' timeshare, so all we have to pay for are tickets, food and souvenirs.  I am so excited that we are going to be able to go on a nice trip for not a huge amount of money!
> 
> I know we want to go to Mickey's Halloween party Friday night 10/29, so that would be $59/person.  But I'm trying to figure out if which ticket package we should get.  We get in late Wednesday night and our flight leaves at 4 pm Saturday afternoon, and money is a consideration.  Also a consideration - DS6 has special needs and doesn't always do well in large crowds/waiting, although the increased stimulation actually calms him.  So, knowing that we may not get to go back for a few years, I am asking all you experts for advice!
> 
> Choices:
> 2 day- 1 park each @ $136/151 = $710 + 295 Halloween party
> 2 day- park hoppers @ 146/161 = $760 + 295
> 3 day- park hoppers @ 165/186 = $867 + 295
> 
> We will definitely go to the parks Thursday & Friday.  With us leaving Saturday mid-afternoon, I'm not sure about the 3 day - especially with the 3rd day being on a potentially crowded Saturday before Halloween.  We can swim at the timeshare, and go to Rainforest Cafe or somewhere else at DTD on Saturday.  How much would we use park hopper compared to 1 park tickets?
> 
> What would you recommend?
> 
> TIA!
> Cori



Welcome, Cori!!  Thank you for coming out of lurkdom to join us!!

I would go with your second option (2 day- park hoppers @ 146/161 = $760 + 295), if not the third option.  I think that it will be busy in those days you are at DLR because the Halloween season is coming to a close and many folks will want to get there for one last look. 

I think Park Hopping is really advantageous most of the time.  Many folks feel that there is not enough to keep them occupied in DCA for an entire day (that's kind of open to argument, though), but they believe that Disneyland alone cannot be tackled in one day because there is just too much to do.  Even though I have spent an entire day in DCA with no problem, there are definitely more things to do in Disneyland and those things will take up a lot of time - more than one day.  You may spend 3/4 of a day in DCA and then find that you want to head back over to DL for the last 1/4 of the day.  And you may spend 3/4 of the day in DL and then decide to head over to DCA to eat or see WoC.  It just helps to have the option of Hopping so you can kind of have more flexibility.

It's so easy to hop at DLR, too - it's nothing like Hopping at WDW.  Everything is very close together and walkable.  If DL gets a little too congested, you can walk right across the Esplanade to the entrance of DCA, and it takes all of a couple of minutes.  Then, if DCA gets too congested, you can hop on back to DL easily.  Downtown Disney is right there as well, as are the 3 DLR hotels.

I would say if you can swing it without much difficulty, get the 3-day Hoppers and squeeze in some extra park time on that Saturday before you head home in the afternoon.  Otherwise, if that's not possible, get the 2-day Hoppers.


----------



## funatdisney

CoriCW said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been lurking for a week or two now.  We're going to DL 10/27 (night) - 10/30!  I am so excited!  First time for the kids - 6, 8 & 9 - and I haven't been in over 20 years.  We've been to WDW twice with the kids in the past 6 years, but not DL.
> 
> We are using all our saved up miles to pay for the plane tickets, and staying at my parents' timeshare, so all we have to pay for are tickets, food and souvenirs.  I am so excited that we are going to be able to go on a nice trip for not a huge amount of money!
> 
> I know we want to go to Mickey's Halloween party Friday night 10/29, so that would be $59/person.  But I'm trying to figure out if which ticket package we should get.  We get in late Wednesday night and our flight leaves at 4 pm Saturday afternoon, and money is a consideration.  Also a consideration - DS6 has special needs and doesn't always do well in large crowds/waiting, although the increased stimulation actually calms him.  So, knowing that we may not get to go back for a few years, I am asking all you experts for advice!
> 
> Choices:
> 2 day- 1 park each @ $136/151 = $710 + 295 Halloween party
> 2 day- park hoppers @ 146/161 = $760 + 295
> 3 day- park hoppers @ 165/186 = $867 + 295
> 
> We will definitely go to the parks Thursday & Friday.  With us leaving Saturday mid-afternoon, I'm not sure about the 3 day - especially with the 3rd day being on a potentially crowded Saturday before Halloween.  We can swim at the timeshare, and go to Rainforest Cafe or somewhere else at DTD on Saturday.  How much would we use park hopper compared to 1 park tickets?
> 
> What would you recommend?
> 
> TIA!
> Cori



We are going to DL from Oct 26 to Oct 29 and attending MHP on the 26th. We go every year at this time of year and you will it! 

IMHO, I would go with the 3-day hopper pass, since you have time on Saturday before you fly out. I don't how your 6 year will handle a full day, but if he can't and you have to end a day early, the third day (on Saturday) will give you a chance to go to some of the attractions you may have missed on the other days. When we go to WDW we always fly out at 4pm or later and have the morning to do one or two things we couldn't get to during the full days at WDW. Also, if you want to go back and enjoy your timeshare, the extra day will go you breathing room to do just that. Afterall, your stay at the timeshare is part of your vacation.

If money is something to consider, the two-day hopper pass will work, if you can use the MHP ticket to get into Disneyland for the party only. You can get into the park three hours earlier than the start of the party (4pm on Fridays). Use the morning and early afternoon of the 29 to enjoy the timeshare, swim and relax before the big night ahead. Anyway, that is my 2 cents.


----------



## mmmears

*Cori* -- Congrats on booking a trip to DL!!!

As for tickets, I'd go for the 3-day hoppers if possible, and if you have the kind of family that is at the parks when (or a little before) they open.  There is just so many things you can do and see in that first hour or two before they get crowded.  So it would be worth the extra $$$ to me for that extra 1/2 day.  It really depends on whether or not you'll be able to use it, though.  

As for park-hopping, I totally agree with Sherry:



Sherry E said:


> It's so easy to hop at DLR, too - it's nothing like Hopping at WDW.  Everything is very close together and walkable.  If DL gets a little too congested, you can walk right across the Esplanade to the entrance of DCA, and it takes all of a couple of minutes.  Then, if DCA gets too congested, you can hop on back to DL easily.  Downtown Disney is right there as well, as are the 3 DLR hotels.
> 
> I would say if you can swing it without much difficulty, get the 3-day Hoppers and squeeze in some extra park time on that Saturday before you head home in the afternoon.  Otherwise, if that's not possible, get the 2-day Hoppers.



Park hopping at WDW involves a lot of time and planning.  At DL, it only requires a one to two minute walk across the way.  We've gone back and forth several times during one day (something I would never do at WDW).


----------



## DisneyMax74

iKristin said:


> 20 MORE DAYS UNTIL MY TRIP!!!! That means only 13 more work days  YAAAAY!!




We are 13 days from our trip!!!! 


My 7 yr old twin daughters have no idea. They think we are not going this year.  I cant wait!


----------



## Sydneymum

2 more sleeps to go before our 15 hour flight to DL!!! Is it still smokin' hot there at the moment? Coming from Australia I was looking forward to some cool weather...........


----------



## Sydneymum

Oh by the way,you guys have been the best ....it's been a blast  following this thread.....yaay for Halloween!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## funatdisney

Sydneymum said:


> 2 more sleeps to go before our 15 hour flight to DL!!! Is it still smokin' hot there at the moment? Coming from Australia I was looking forward to some cool weather...........



Yes!! Miserably Hot!! 101 Monday! 93 on Tuesday Should cool down by Wednesday with 88 (according to weather.com)


----------



## tdashgirl

barefootmomma said:


> As a side note, there was complimentary (read: FREE) Dia de Los Muertos face painting going on in the display area! There were 4 designs to choose from, dummy me didn't think to grab a picture. There was a girl getting a painting done on her inner arm that looked pretty cool!


How cool!  I don't think I've seen/heard of that before.



funatdisney said:


> I am starting to get my snacks together like Halloween Oreos, beef jerky and nuts.


Mmmm. Halloween Oreos.  I picked up a couple of packs of those the other day, and I'm having the hardest time resisting the urge to open them. 



amamax2 said:


> Big Thunder Ranch pictures:
> 
> This first set has a story to it, lol.


Loved this set of photos


----------



## iKristin

I am so dang antsy for the trip!!! I squealed and jumped up and down this morning when I told my mom "20 Days!!"


----------



## funatdisney

tdashgirl said:


> Mmmm. Halloween Oreos.  I picked up a couple of packs of those the other day, and I'm having the hardest time resisting the urge to open them.



Me, too! I get these cravings for sweets at times and I had successfully resisting them three times this week! I still have a little over 4 weeks until my trip. I sure hope I can keep my hands off them until then.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Sydneymum said:


> 2 more sleeps to go before our 15 hour flight to DL!!! Is it still smokin' hot there at the moment? Coming from Australia I was looking forward to some cool weather...........



Wow, 15 hours, that is something.  My longest flight was from North Carolina to China, and that was long enough for me.  

Hope you have a safe journey and that your trip meets all your expectations.


----------



## Woodduck

I think we are at 20 days also, everybody has had this horrible cold cough.  I don't remember the last time I had a cold where all I wanted to do was hide from everybody.  Kate has had a ear infection with a temp of 103 for the past three days (finally feeling better today).

Oops just noticed I am signed in under Woodduck (husband) but this is srauchbauer writing this message.

Getting very excited started pulling items and setting them aside.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

It just seems to be that time of year where the cough and colds start up. My kids had a very mild case of the sniffles and cough that I thought was allergy, which ended up being a cold that was running through the school. They got the mild version of it, other kids got really sick with the same bug. And schools are the worst for spreading viruses. I hope her ear infection gets better soon. It's rough when a child has a high fever. Good luck on the packing. Just when I think my suitcase is finished, I find more adjustments are needed, as I don't want to over pack.


----------



## SueTGGR

amamax2 said:


> ...and ONE Mickey Ghost Popcorn bucket prior to the "recall,"


Did I miss something?? Recall? Are they gone??


----------



## tksbaskets

SueTGGR said:


> Did I miss something?? Recall? Are they gone??



Oh no!  Let's hope not Sue.  I was planning on one for a Halloween souvie


----------



## barefootmomma

SueTGGR said:


> Did I miss something?? Recall? Are they gone??



I'm curious about this too. I've read the posts about them being pulled, but was there a reason for that? 

SueTGGR, from what I've read here from people asking CMs they should be available again Oct 4th or 5th.


----------



## idkmybffminnie

Coricw- im super excited for you. I love that first time feeling! I can't wait to hear a trip report. I would suggest a 2 day park hopper w/out the halloween party just to take advantage of two full days (although if you're going on a day of the halloween party you don't get the whole day right?) That third day can be spent just relaxing and doing dtd. Have fun!


----------



## CoriCW

Thanks for all the replies!  I really appreciate it!  I think we should be able to afford the 3-day park hopper.  This week is bill-paying week for October, so I'll know better Wednesday/Thursday.

The nice thing is that we opened a Disney VISA over a month ago, and we should be getting our $200 Disney credit in the mail in the next week or two!  That should take care of most of our food while we are there!    I think you can get the rewards dollar credit in DL when we are there, right?  We've been using the Disney VISA, so hopefully we can get a few more reward dollars out of it.


----------



## CoriCW

idkmybffminnie said:


> Coricw- im super excited for you. I love that first time feeling! I can't wait to hear a trip report. I would suggest a 2 day park hopper w/out the halloween party just to take advantage of two full days (although if you're going on a day of the halloween party you don't get the whole day right?) That third day can be spent just relaxing and doing dtd. Have fun!



I'm excited too!  That's the problem with the 2 day w/o the Halloween party - I think everyone has to leave at 4 pm on Friday w/o the Halloween party tickets?


----------



## amamax2

barefootmomma said:


> I'm curious about this too. I've read the posts about them being pulled, but was there a reason for that?
> 
> SueTGGR, from what I've read here from people asking CMs they should be available again Oct 4th or 5th.




Sorry, didn't mean to panic people with my word choice!  

When we were at the parks a few days ago, we saw only ONE of these buckets - they couldn't be found anywhere.  I read on another thread that DL had problems with the construction of the buckets and had pulled them from the carts, so they were no longer available (which explained why we couldn't find them, lol).  

BUT, I did also read today on the popcorn bucket thread that DL hoped to have them back in the parks around Oct 4th, so I've got my fingers crossed for you all - the one we saw was SOOOOO cute!


----------



## tksbaskets

amamax2 said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to panic people with my word choice!
> 
> When we were at the parks a few days ago, we saw only ONE of these buckets - they couldn't be found anywhere.  I read on another thread that DL had problems with the construction of the buckets and had pulled them from the carts, so they were no longer available (which explained why we couldn't find them, lol).
> 
> BUT, I did also read today on the popcorn bucket thread that DL hoped to have them back in the parks around Oct 4th, so I've got my fingers crossed for you all - the one we saw was SOOOOO cute!



Good news!  There's a popcorn bucket thread??  Who knew


----------



## jennifur25

CoriCW said:


> Thanks for all the replies!  I really appreciate it!  I think we should be able to afford the 3-day park hopper.  This week is bill-paying week for October, so I'll know better Wednesday/Thursday.
> 
> The nice thing is that we opened a Disney VISA over a month ago, and we should be getting our $200 Disney credit in the mail in the next week or two!  That should take care of most of our food while we are there!    I think you can get the rewards dollar credit in DL when we are there, right?  We've been using the Disney VISA, so hopefully we can get a few more reward dollars out of it.



We usually do 3 day parkhoppers but this time we are doing 2 day parkhoppers and the Halloween party.  It saved about $100 and we will have Friday from 4-close in the park, all day Saturday, and all day Sunday.


----------



## Sherry E

CoriCW said:


> Thanks for all the replies!  I really appreciate it!  I think we should be able to afford the 3-day park hopper.  This week is bill-paying week for October, so I'll know better Wednesday/Thursday.
> 
> The nice thing is that we opened a Disney VISA over a month ago, and we should be getting our $200 Disney credit in the mail in the next week or two!  That should take care of most of our food while we are there!    I think you can get the rewards dollar credit in DL when we are there, right?  We've been using the Disney VISA, so hopefully we can get a few more reward dollars out of it.



Cori - yes, I'm pretty sure you can still earn rewards when you use the Disney Visa at DLR too.


----------



## dizneedoll

21 days to go! Ack...I just want out of the 20's now! My son's Spiderman costume arrived and wouldn't ya know it...it's too darn small. Grrr. I have to take it back to the store and hopefully they will be able to exchange it for the next size up. It would be such a hassle to ship it back. 

We were at the Disney Soda Fountain and Studio Store today. Slim pickin's on Halloween stuff. They had a collection of wooden carved pumpkins which various characters like Mickey and Tink sitting on top. They were cute collectibles. Sorry I didn't get pics, it was jammed pack in that little store. I was afraid if I let go of my DS4's hand I would lose him! Seeing Beauty and the Beast on the big screen again was awesome! They said the film had been restored and it looked fabulous. The colors just popped! 

Cori, congrats on your trip to DL! I would do the 2 or 3 day parkhoppers as well. As everyone said, it's super easy to hop and you will defintely be happy having the freedom to do that. Hope you all have a great time.


----------



## uneekstylez

Tickets to MHP for Oct 12th? CHECK!
5-Day Park Hopper cards? (FINALLY!) CHECK!

Finally went to the Disney Store (THE LAST ONE IN WA STATE!!!) and got our 5-Day Park Hoppers! Woohoooooo!


----------



## iKristin

I'm 3 hours from 19 days!!!! TEENS FINALLY!!!


----------



## SueTGGR

tksbaskets said:


> Good news!  There's a popcorn bucket thread??  Who knew


Thank you for everyone's response! OK, isn't that a little far fetched a popcorn bucket thread?  I don't want to have to mark yet another thread to follow! 
Let's hope by the 15th when we get there the issues will all be worked out. 
Night all! And Safe travels for all headed in the DL direction this week!


----------



## where's_my_prince

i literally feel like im staring at the wall waiting for this trip to come , everthing else seems irrelevant


----------



## Belle Ella

OK, don't know how many og ya'll follow my TR. Here are the photos I have posted there so far. I gotta get to sleep soon so this will be short and sweet! Don't worry, when I get home and can go through everything I will share AS MUCH as I possibly can. You'll all probably be sick of me!!




























^ I have been looking for him for YEARS!!






It's just a start. There will be a whole lot more later.


----------



## JH87

great pics so far!!


----------



## SurfinTX

I'm loving it as well.  it really looks like fall over there!


----------



## srauchbauer

loving the pictures can't wait to see more

Hurray I just noticed we are in the teens 19 days and counting.


----------



## zeitzeuge

Can't believe we're already down to 4 days before we'll be landing in LAX and spending the night at DTD eating and shopping.  We hit the parks starting the 1st.  Seems like forever  when we made plans.

We'll be coming back with probably over 1000 pics!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I'm actually looking forward to the hot weather in Anaheim on the weekend (and I'm not a hot weather person). It's been too cool and rainy for too long, and can't wait to warm up when I leave on Sat to visit the mouse. It would be nice to be in warm weather again. Tired of being cold all the time...BRRR!


----------



## Sherry E

SurfinTX said:


> I'm loving it as well.  it really looks like fall over there!



It may look like Fall, but it is supposed to be 107 - yes 107 - degrees today in L.A. & Inland Orange County (where Anaheim is).  (Don't even get me started on how hot it will be in the San Fernando Valley.)  And then it's supposed to be in the mid or upper 90's for the next few days, reaching the 80's by the weekend.  It's not very Fall-like at all.

I know someone will pop in and say, "We're used to those temperatures."  When we say it's hot here in California, someone says it is hotter somewhere else.  When we say it's cold here in California, someone will say it's colder somewhere else!  In California, we only have California weather to use as our frame of reference.  That's all that we can go by because that is what we're experiencing first-hand.  

So while we are roasting in the 107-degree weather, we won't say to ourselves, "Well, at least it's hotter in another state, or "At least it's not as humid here as it is in another state."  No - we will be saying "IT'S 107 FREAKIN' DEGREES AND IT'S HOT!!"  We can only go by the weather to which we are acclimated to use as a comparison.  107 degrees is way too hot for any state!!  Humidity or no humidity, 107 degrees is bad!!


I feel so bad for AmyPond that she is hitting DLR when it's this kind of heat.  She's like me in that the heat really bothers her.  I can at least stay indoors, but she will be out in the bright sun in DLR!



I can't get enough of that Pumpkin Donald (shown in Jazz's photo above and in other photos we have seen).  Love him and his portly pumpkin waistline!!  Now, I feel realllllly bad for the CM's in the heavy character costumes who have to stand outside in this hot, hot weather, posing for photos.  They must be miserable.


----------



## zeitzeuge

We've had 35 days in a row here in Dallas of 100 degree heat in a row.  Not going to say we're use to it, but was hoping to not have to deal with it in a few days in CA.  I checked the weekend forecast on weather.com and it said that the highs would be about 85-87 on Friday through Monday.  Are they forecasting it to be in the 100's there locally?


----------



## Sherry E

zeitzeuge said:


> We've had 35 days in a row here in Dallas of 100 degree heat in a row.  Not going to say we're use to it, but was hoping to not have to deal with it in a few days in CA.  I checked the weekend forecast on weather.com and it said that the highs would be about 85-87 on Friday through Monday.  Are they forecasting it to be in the 100's there locally?



It is supposed to drop to the 80's by the weekend, just as you saw - they did say that on the news this morning.  It's 107 today (and that includes Anaheim) and it's supposed to be upper 90's tomorrow and maybe Wednesday, and then mid-low 90's on Thursday.  Of course, things could change by a degree or two as the week moves along, but that was the early Monday morning forecast.

I could not live with 35 days in a row of 100+ degrees.  Boooooooo!  I would have to move to Alaska or something.


----------



## zeitzeuge

Sherry E said:


> It is supposed to drop to the 80's by the weekend, just as you saw - they did say that on the news this morning. It's 107 today (and that includes Anaheim) and it's supposed to be upper 90's tomorrow and maybe Wednesday, and then mid-low 90's on Thursday. Of course, things could change by a degree or two as the week moves along, but that was the early Monday morning forecast.
> 
> I could not live with 35 days in a row of 100+ degrees. Boooooooo! I would have to move to Alaska or something.


 
Yeah you were posting at the same time I was posting my question.   I'm glad it will be pleasant while we're there.  Our last trip to WDW, it was 100 every day and it was April.  

30+ days of 100 degree weather is pretty brutal, but not as bad as the 65 days in a row we had a few years ago.  We just never left our house to do anything......


----------



## Sherry E

zeitzeuge said:


> Yeah you were posting at the same time I was posting my question.   I'm glad it will be pleasant while we're there.  Our last trip to WDW, it was 100 every day and it was April.
> 
> 30+ days of 100 degree weather is pretty brutal, but not as bad as the 65 days in a row we had a few years ago.  We just never left our house to do anything......



That's really all anyone can do - stay inside!  When heat is that high and lasts that long, it's not good for anyone.  Being outside for too long is not good.  Driving in a hot car and being stuck in traffic is not good.  Working outside is terrible.  65 days of sheer torture.

I can imagine that today is going to be a rough day for those folks who are in DLR in the 107-degree heat.  They won't realize that it's due to be that hot until they get out there and start moving around.  I can picture a lot of people heading for the cool GCH lobby to rest.  That lobby will probably be packed!  Splash Mountain and GRR will have huge lines!!


----------



## tdashgirl

But it's a dry heat ...


----------



## Sherry E

tdashgirl said:


> But it's a dry heat ...





That's true!!


----------



## zeitzeuge

tdashgirl said:


> But it's a dry heat ...


 
LOL I love that response.  We can't use that here, because the humidity is around 70% a lot of the times during that high heat.  You walk outside and your clothes get soaked within minutes.  You can't hydrate enough.

I love how many in NM, NV or AZ will say the heat is not so bad because of it being DRY.  Dry my butt.  It's still hot!


----------



## liesel

Sherry, I know what you mean!  I remember when we lived in Orange, we'd roast in 110 degree heat.  We had a birthday party in the park for the kids (their birthdays are a day apart) last Sunday.  Every year for their birthdays, it has been 75 and sunny.  Last week it was 96!  This is Colorado, sometimes we get snow at this time!  I mentioned on Facebook how hot it was and got responses from several friends in Phoenix who said it was 107 there and how they long for the 90s.  But its hot there, here we aren't used to heat in September!

I can't wait for my girls trip, I'm flying in on Friday and my friend is taking me to In N Out that day.  It looks like we are hitting the beach on Saturday and DLR on Sunday.  I can't wait to see all the decorations!  I'm trying to decide which nighttime show I want to see since I haven't seen any of them.  We never do that with the kids, they don't want to camp out for them.  I'm going to look at more pictures!  I can't wait to contribute my own!


----------



## farmgirljen

We are supposed to finally have some 80 degree days this week- we have had so much rain and cool temps this year- not a real summer at all. I feel for those who do not handle the heat well, but I am SO READY for the warmth and sunshine during our trip!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Sherry E said:


> It may look like Fall, but it is supposed to be 107 - yes 107 - degrees today in L.A. & Inland Orange County (where Anaheim is).  (Don't even get me started on how hot it will be in the San Fernando Valley.)  And then it's supposed to be in the mid or upper 90's for the next few days, reaching the 80's by the weekend.  It's not very Fall-like at all.
> 
> I know someone will pop in and say, "We're used to those temperatures."  When we say it's hot here in California, someone says it is hotter somewhere else.  When we say it's cold here in California, someone will say it's colder somewhere else!  In California, we only have California weather to use as our frame of reference.  That's all that we can go by because that is what we're experiencing first-hand.
> 
> So while we are roasting in the 107-degree weather, we won't say to ourselves, "Well, at least it's hotter in another state, or "At least it's not as humid here as it is in another state."  No - we will be saying "IT'S 107 FREAKIN' DEGREES AND IT'S HOT!!"  We can only go by the weather to which we are acclimated to use as a comparison.  107 degrees is way too hot for any state!!  Humidity or no humidity, 107 degrees is bad!!
> 
> 
> I feel so bad for AmyPond that she is hitting DLR when it's this kind of heat.  She's like me in that the heat really bothers her.  I can at least stay indoors, but she will be out in the bright sun in DLR!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get enough of that Pumpkin Donald (shown in Jazz's photo above and in other photos we have seen).  Love him and his portly pumpkin waistline!!  Now, I feel realllllly bad for the CM's in the heavy character costumes who have to stand outside in this hot, hot weather, posing for photos.  They must be miserable.




I agree with everything you say abaout the weather and other people's comments regarding the "dry heat" and humidity, etc.  And those comments come from people like me that are shocked when we are told it is 85 deg. outside and when we go outside it doesn't feel like the 85 deg. we have at home.   At home we start sweating (glistening) in the time it takes to get from your house into the car.  So, to have 85 deg. out there with no humidity, is a really good thing and something we aren't used to.  Also, for us WDW, vets, we aren't used to not melting when we go outside, so DL is certainly great in that respect.  

It makes me wish we had some dessert nearby to draw away our humidity, too.  

I feel for you guys with the high temps these next few days.  No matter what you are used to, these temps are high and hot, and it is hard to be outside with that kind of heat.  I am glad I am not trying to do the Parks right now.


----------



## mom4princesses

I sure hope its not that hot when we go.  Yes Im in AZ at its hot here but thats why we like to go to CA, its is cooler (usually).  We have been around 105 and was looking forward to the 70's even low 80's.  I want to wear a jacket darn it (got myself and DD13 new Jack jackets).  Okay DLR you have less than 2 weeks to cool down!


----------



## Sherry E

liesel said:


> Sherry, I know what you mean!  I remember when we lived in Orange, we'd roast in 110 degree heat.  We had a birthday party in the park for the kids (their birthdays are a day apart) last Sunday.  Every year for their birthdays, it has been 75 and sunny.  Last week it was 96!  This is Colorado, sometimes we get snow at this time!  I mentioned on Facebook how hot it was and got responses from several friends in Phoenix who said it was 107 there and how they long for the 90s.  But its hot there, here we aren't used to heat in September!
> 
> I can't wait for my girls trip, I'm flying in on Friday and my friend is taking me to In N Out that day.  It looks like we are hitting the beach on Saturday and DLR on Sunday.  I can't wait to see all the decorations!  I'm trying to decide which nighttime show I want to see since I haven't seen any of them.  We never do that with the kids, they don't want to camp out for them.  I'm going to look at more pictures!  I can't wait to contribute my own!



Lisa - yes, see, your state is a state where I would consider moving if I wanted 'cooler' temps (in addition to the fact that I hear Colorado is such a beautiful state).  I would not expect it to be 96 in September!!  That defies logic, to me!  I would want it to be brisk and cool and starting to snow just a wee bit by the time Fall rolled around!



RweTHEREyet said:


> I agree with everything you say abaout the weather and other people's comments regarding the "dry heat" and humidity, etc.  And those comments come from people like me that are shocked when we are told it is 85 deg. outside and when we go outside it doesn't feel like the 85 deg. we have at home.   At home we start sweating (glistening) in the time it takes to get from your house into the car.  So, to have 85 deg. out there with no humidity, is a really good thing and something we aren't used to.  Also, for us WDW, vets, we aren't used to not melting when we go outside, so DL is certainly great in that respect.
> 
> It makes me wish we had some dessert nearby to draw away our humidity, too.
> 
> I feel for you guys with the high temps these next few days.  No matter what you are used to, these temps are high and hot, and it is hard to be outside with that kind of heat.  I am glad I am not trying to do the Parks right now.



I've heard so many stories from so many people about what WDW weather is like.  It sounds like it is almost hot and humid year-round, and if it's not sunny then it's raining and humid.  Is that pretty much the case?  Does it even get cool in December?

At least here in SoCal, we will occasionally see some chilly 30- or 40-degree weather on December nights.  Maybe not every December, but occasionally.  Often times it is not cool enough to even feel like it's the holiday season.

But in Florida, does it ever get cool in "Winter" or it pretty much just non-stop humidity and heat year round?

As much as I don't like this dry heat, I know I wouldn't enjoy constant humidity either.  When we do have our humid days here in SoCal, here and there, it's just gross and sticky!


----------



## mmmears

I agree that the heat in CA is easier to take than the heat in FL because FL is so humid.  But WDW is a bit more prepared for it, with more shade, more water-play areas, and more indoor waiting areas that are kept chilly and cool. 

Having said that, I really hope it's down in the 80s by the end of the week.


----------



## where's_my_prince

it's true about dry heat i've lived SoCal my whole life but when i went to WDW for a week this summer...i almost died, its miserable!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

The low to mid 80's with low humidity, and I'm a happy camper. Here it's been in the low 60's (found a C to F converter on line), and can't wait to warm up.


----------



## funatdisney

Boy it is HOT. I hate going outside at 6am and it is already 82 deg. This weekend is DH and mine's anniversary (17 years) and we were poor and didn't have enough money for a church wedding. Instead, we had a picnic in Ojai. It was 102 degs and we had an outside wedding. The good thing was it was truly a picnic. Guests arrived in shorts and t-shirts (we told them to). I had water balloon toss games for to keep us cool. SO I always remember that it gets hot this time of year for a few days. Those pesky Santa Anna winds!


----------



## funatdisney

Great pics, Jazz. I look forward to the rest.


----------



## Funball

im back!!!! my weekend disneyland trip with skiingfast was awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JH87

Funball said:


> im back!!!! my weekend disneyland trip with skiingfast was awesome!!!!!!!!!





heading over to the funball thread now to for more detail


----------



## liesel

This has been one of the hottest Septembers on record in Colorado.  Here's a dose of fall for everyone suffering in the heat today:















I love fall in the mountains.  Just disregard the fact that the temps were in the upper 80s when we took these photos yesterday.  The pictures don't do this justice, there are carpets of gold aspens everywhere.  Here's hoping everyone gets some relief from the heat soon.  I can't wait to see more Halloween pictures (hint, hint Jazz!)!


----------



## amamax2

Lisa, 

Thanks for the images of Fall - I'm going to revisit them often, lol!

I just drove by  a temp marquee across from my neighborhood - 114!  And my atomic clock/thermometer agrees at 113....my kids say it is even too hot to swim.    (although I guess really ).

Sherry, I  too have been thinking about AmyPond ever since these forecasts came out - I feel so bad for her - hope she is finding some relief!!!!


----------



## dizneedoll

Temp check: It's 108 where I am right now. (San Diego)


----------



## amamax2

dizneedoll said:


> Temp check: It's 108 where I am right now. (San Diego)



diszneedoll - where in SD?  I'm here too!!  I'm in El Cajon.


----------



## Funball




----------



## JH87

dizneedoll said:


> Temp check: It's 108 where I am right now. (San Diego)



it's 101 in nor cal....is the entire state blazing today or what?
I like hot weather but if i have to be out and about i would prefer under 90!
If the temps don't let up by the time my trip rolls around I just may have to dig out my water sprayer/fan thing i bought at DLR a few years ago! 
That or just ride splash and GRR all day!


----------



## idkmybffminnie

I'm in nor cal too and i'm about to beg mother nature to knock it off. My costume has long sleeves and if it stays hot like this for the next few weeks i think ill die.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Sherry E said:


> I've heard so many stories from so many people about what WDW weather is like.  It sounds like it is almost hot and humid year-round, and if it's not sunny then it's raining and humid.  Is that pretty much the case?  Does it even get cool in December?
> 
> At least here in SoCal, we will occasionally see some chilly 30- or 40-degree weather on December nights.  Maybe not every December, but occasionally.  Often times it is not cool enough to even feel like it's the holiday season.
> 
> But in Florida, does it ever get cool in "Winter" or it pretty much just non-stop humidity and heat year round?
> 
> As much as I don't like this dry heat, I know I wouldn't enjoy constant humidity either.  When we do have our humid days here in SoCal, here and there, it's just gross and sticky!



The weather in Fl can really vary.  I grew up in St. Petersburg, a little south of Orlando, and I remember most Christmases we had our windows open, and I bet the heat was never turned on two times a year.  I also remember a trip to WDW in 2003 over Thanksgiving, where I froze and had to buy some long pants and a sweatshirt.   The humidity is pretty much a year-round thing in Florida, with occasional days of it not being quite as high.  

If you think about it, you guys have the desert fairly close by that draws all your humidity away.  Florida is surrounded on 3 sides by water and no desert to take any of it away.  Here in North Carolina, we are a good 2-hours drive away from the ocean, and our summers are filled with humidity, which also leads to moldy leaves, etc. that trigger allergies.  My son said his allergies have not bothered him at all since he moved to Orange County.  When he comes home, they act up right away.


----------



## mmmears

JH87 said:


> it's 101 in nor cal....is the entire state blazing today or what?
> I like hot weather but if i have to be out and about i would prefer under 90!
> If the temps don't let up by the time my trip rolls around I just may have to dig out my water sprayer/fan thing i bought at DLR a few years ago!
> That or just ride splash and GRR all day!



Thanks for the reminder!  I hadn't even thought about packing our mister/fan from WDW!  I'll have to add it to the list. 

I'm in N.CA, too -- and after the coldest summer I can remember... it has to be super-hot the weekend we want to go to DL.


----------



## Sherry E

This was in my local ABC news alert that just came to my e-mail a few minutes ago:



> A new all-time record high temperature has been set in downtown Los Angeles. At 12:15 p.m., the high temperature hit 113 degrees, which is the hottest since records began in 1877.
> 
> Officials say it is possible that it will get hotter today.



I can only be glad that I am indoors.  I feel terrible for anyone in my city or in Anaheim who has to be outside for a prolonged period of time today.

113 degrees is just ridiculous - for any state!!!


----------



## barefootmomma

Sherry E said:


> This was in my local ABC news alert that just came to my e-mail a few minutes ago:
> 
> 
> 
> *I can only be glad that I am indoors.  I feel terrible for anyone in my city or in Anaheim who has to be outside for a prolonged period of time today.
> 
> 113 degrees is just ridiculous - for any state!!!*



I completely agree with this! Holy moly it is killer out there. I hope that everyone has somewhere to get cool.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Boy, does it need to cool off in California!  I want to wear a jacket on the night of the Halloween party! 

The weather is gorgeous here in WA.  We went to Mt. Rainier for a hike and the fall colors are starting to show!


----------



## Sydneymum

Holy guacamole!!!! We fly out from Sydney tomorrow morning......its a wonderful spring day today.......75 degrees.Oh please mother nature cool down by Thursday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Can someone out there tell me whats the temp is like in the evenings once the sun goes down????


----------



## iKristin

Yeah LA passed a new record today for September heat, 111 degrees so far today


----------



## spacemermaid

I so hope the heatwave will be over with soon...and by soon, I mean it needs to be over with by next Monday, when I leave for CA. If I wanted to be miserably hot, I'd just stay here in AZ!


----------



## funatdisney

Halloweenqueen said:


> Boy, does it need to cool off in California!  I want to wear a jacket on the night of the Halloween party!
> 
> The weather is gorgeous here in WA.  We went to Mt. Rainier for a hike and the fall colors are starting to show!



Gorgeous pictures. I just love mountain scenic views. How lucky you are to be so close to all that beauty!


----------



## KBelle5

I've had to move out into my living room because my room is way too hot, even with two fans and my window open...and it's not a big room to begin with!

When I was at Disneyland on Saturday, Splash had the longest line, and we waited in the FP line for about 20 min.  The CM taking FP tried letting everyone know they could come back any time, but we all were so hot we didn't care if the FP line was 20 min!


----------



## Sherry E

iKristin said:


> Yeah LA passed a new record today for September heat, 111 degrees so far today



113 degrees!  My e-mail breaking news alert said:



> A new all-time record high temperature has been set in downtown Los Angeles. At 12:15 p.m., the high temperature hit 113 degrees, which is the hottest since records began in 1877.
> 
> Officials say it is possible that it will get hotter today.



Yikes!!


Halloweenqueen - those are stunning photos!  The water looks so refreshing!!


----------



## McQueenofHrts

Hi Everyone!

I was just wondering if anyone here has signed up for the Happy Haunts tour?  If so, could you post your review when done?  I am very interested in the reviews for 2010 because the CM on the phone stated the tour was going to change a little bit this year.  He mentioned that there wouldn't be preferred fireworks viewing and that there would be a surprise walk on ride. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## isitnaptime

Sydneymum said:


> Holy guacamole!!!! We fly out from Sydney tomorrow morning......its a wonderful spring day today.......75 degrees.Oh please mother nature cool down by Thursday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Can someone out there tell me whats the temp is like in the evenings once the sun goes down????



Supposed to be mid-upper 80's by Thursday and gradually cooling down to upper 70's early next week.  Not sure about Anaheim, but we took the kiddos down to the beach yesterday evening and I did put a very light sweater on at about 8:00 pm.  My guess would be that by this weekend, you may want long sleeves if you are staying into the late evening.  Our lows are still around mid-60's each night, even though it's blazing during the day.


----------



## jennifur25

Just had to share my excitement with people that would understand.  The boys' costumes arrived today and they tried them on:


----------



## Diznygrl

Holy heatwave, Batman! 

I'm glad I'm not in DL right now...I'm going next week when it's supposed to be in the low 80s, but the hotter it is now, the higher the predicted temp gets for all the days that follow.  PLEEEEASE let it cool down significantly by the beginning of next week!


----------



## Sherry E

isitnaptime said:


> Supposed to be mid-upper 80's by Thursday and gradually cooling down to upper 70's early next week.  Not sure about Anaheim, but we took the kiddos down to the beach yesterday evening and I did put a very light sweater on at about 8:00 pm.  My guess would be that by this weekend, you may want long sleeves if you are staying into the late evening.  Our lows are still around mid-60's each night, even though it's blazing during the day.



That's not what I've seen.  Which area are you talking about?  And which weather report were you following?  All the reports I have seen on TV for L.A. (where I am) and "Inland Orange County" (which includes Anaheim) haven't shown anything in the 80's until Saturday - and the high 80's at that.  Everything after today is either in the 100  range or in the 90's until Saturday.

Unless there has been a drastic change in the forecast since I last saw the news report, that's all I have heard so far.  I never thought I'd say that I hope for 80-degree weather, but it's way better than 113!! (113 with a *"real feel" of 118*, by the way!!)


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Diznygrl said:


> Holy heatwave, Batman!
> 
> I'm glad I'm not in DL right now...I'm going next week when it's supposed to be in the low 80s, but the hotter it is now, the higher the predicted temp gets for all the days that follow.  PLEEEEASE let it cool down significantly by the beginning of next week!



I'm with you!!!  We arrive next Wednesday, and I am hoping for some cold weather to blow in!!  The last time we went for Halloweentime the Santa Anas were blowing, and there were fires, it didn't really effect us... but I don't want to repeat that either!


----------



## Sherry E

jennifur25 said:


> Just had to share my excitement with people that would understand.  The boys' costumes arrived today and they tried them on:



They look great in their costumes!!  Some kids don't seem to quite fit the part or look comfortable enough in their costumes, but yours look perfect!!


----------



## barefootmomma

jennifur25 said:


> Just had to share my excitement with people that would understand.  The boys' costumes arrived today and they tried them on:



Oh my goodness they look adorable!!


----------



## iKristin

YAY I'M IN THE TEENS, I'M IN THE TEENS!!! 19 days


----------



## tksbaskets

jennifur25 said:


> Just had to share my excitement with people that would understand.  The boys' costumes arrived today and they tried them on:



SOooooo sweet!  Now you need  to purchase that Cricut Toy Story cartridge for when you scrapbook the millions of photos I know you'll take at DL!

Thanks for sharing.  I'm excited for you


----------



## tdashgirl

jennifur25, adorable!


----------



## jaylensmom

jennifur25 said:


> Just had to share my excitement with people that would understand.  The boys' costumes arrived today and they tried them on:



Very cute...I just purchased my son's Buzz Lightyear costume yesterday...I'm thinking of going as Jessie LOL


----------



## where's_my_prince

ugh the day i have to go to LA is the day its the hottest day in recorded history  glad to be back home in the air conditioning


----------



## keahgirl8

Holy manoly!  It's about 100 here and that is hot enough!


----------



## where's_my_prince

hey does anyone know how much a small locker cost? and ill it be big enough to hold two halloween costumes?


----------



## Sherry E

where's_my_prince said:


> hey does anyone know how much a small locker cost? and ill it be big enough to hold two halloween costumes?



We got a small locker (only because the big ones were not available) last December.  Let's see- I _think_ it was around $10?  I am blanking out, but that seems right.  Whatever it is, we got one!  (Someone jump in correct me if I'm wrong on the price.)  You can pay with a debit or credit card too.

As for the size of the small locker, I stuffed a bulky winter coat in there as well as a neck scark, mittens and some small items from my bag (I thought it would be a cold night, which it was not).  My friend shoved a sweater or coat and a big purse of some kind in the locker with my bulky coat.  It was a tight squeeze, but it worked.  

You may have to roll the costumes up in a compact size and be willing to accept some wrinkles, but two costumes should fit in the locker, I think.


----------



## tksbaskets

where's_my_prince said:


> hey does anyone know how much a small locker cost? and ill it be big enough to hold two halloween costumes?



We paid $10 at Christmas.  We fit 3 adult sweat shirt/fleece jackets in with room to spare.


----------



## mvf-m11c

where's_my_prince said:


> hey does anyone know how much a small locker cost? and ill it be big enough to hold two halloween costumes?



The small lockers are $7. You might be able to get two Halloween costumes in a large locker. I used a x-large locker when I have to put my tripod in the locker inside DL. It just barely fit and I was worried that I won't be able to fit it in the locker.


----------



## Sherry E

Woo hoo!  The weather icon on my Yahoo toolbar says it is now a positively arctic 81 degrees - at 7:30 p.m.!!

Again, on the last weather report I saw about an hour ago, it's 100 degrees tomorrow and then all 90's up until Saturday, when it's suddenly 88 degrees.  And 88 degrees is not a 'cool' day, by any means.

Plus - and you folks in the South will love this - we are getting some humidity coming our way too later this week!!  So it will be miserably hot and humid.  The only thing that's GOOD about the humidity is that it may help keep the wildfires at bay.  When it's dry + hot + windy, that is a recipe for disaster.  Humidity would actually be helpful in staving off the fires.


----------



## mvf-m11c

It's still hot up here in NorCal at 85 degrees right now.

Hope the weather will go down this weekend, but it looks like it will be in the high 80s.


----------



## All American

tksbaskets said:


> SOooooo sweet!  Now you need  to purchase that Cricut Toy Story cartridge for when you scrapbook the millions of photos I know you'll take at DL!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.  I'm excited for you



Can't wait to get my hands on that cartridge!..but I digress...

LOVE the Buzz and Woody costumes.  So cute!


----------



## stubby

Sherry E said:


> Woo hoo!  The weather icon on my Yahoo toolbar says it is now a positively arctic 81 degrees - at 7:30 p.m.!!
> 
> Again, on the last weather report I saw about an hour ago, it's 100 degrees tomorrow and then all 90's up until Saturday, when it's suddenly 88 degrees.  And 88 degrees is not a 'cool' day, by any means.
> 
> Plus - and you folks in the South will love this - we are getting some humidity coming our way too later this week!!  So it will be miserably hot and humid.  The only thing that's GOOD about the humidity is that it may help keep the wildfires at bay.  When it's dry + hot + windy, that is a recipe for disaster.  Humidity would actually be helpful in staving off the fires.



GUess I didn't need a jacket afterall....looks like it is just as hot there as here and you have humidity to make it worse...yuck.


----------



## iKristin

I want a Cricut badly lol


----------



## iKristin

Just went to the store and found a soap pump full of orange soup that plays creepy music and sounds for Halloween when you squirt it into your hands!!!  I had to have it lol, makes me in the mood even more now!!!


----------



## farmgirljen

OMG Kristin- what store ?


----------



## iKristin

Fred Meyer


----------



## Funball

this heat is ridiculous..and i love the heat ..but seriously..


----------



## Funball

i love fred meyers!!!!!!!


----------



## iKristin

It's made by this company http://www.soapsoundz.com/seasons_harmony

You can hear it on there and even buy it online


----------



## Curiouser&Curiouser

Hi all!!  I have been lurking for a while now and decided to join the boards.  I just wanted to say, thank you for getting me excited about Halloween at DLR and now I am going on FRIDAY!!!  And it's thanks to you guys... I've been following the first forum and could not believe that I had never gone during my FAVORITE holiday.  So I am going!!  I will post pics when I get back into town of all the goodies and fun times.  We are going to the party Friday night and I'll be dressing up.  Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## keahgirl8

Curiouser&Curiouser said:


> Hi all!!  I have been lurking for a while now and decided to join the boards.  I just wanted to say, thank you for getting me excited about Halloween at DLR and now I am going on FRIDAY!!!  And it's thanks to you guys... I've been following the first forum and could not believe that I had never gone during my FAVORITE holiday.  So I am going!!  I will post pics when I get back into town of all the goodies and fun times.  We are going to the party Friday night and I'll be dressing up.  Hope to see some of you there!



Welcome welcome!    This will be my first Halloween with Mickey too!


Edit:  I just looked at my counter.  I'm at just over TWO WEEKS!  TWO WEEKS, people!!!      

*ahem* Okay...done now.


----------



## tksbaskets

Curiouser&Curiouser said:


> Hi all!!  I have been lurking for a while now and decided to join the boards.  I just wanted to say, thank you for getting me excited about Halloween at DLR and now I am going on FRIDAY!!!  And it's thanks to you guys... I've been following the first forum and could not believe that I had never gone during my FAVORITE holiday.  So I am going!!  I will post pics when I get back into town of all the goodies and fun times.  We are going to the party Friday night and I'll be dressing up.  Hope to see some of you there!



Welcome  Have a fabulous time on your trip.  How long will you be there?


----------



## I'm mikey

Curiouser&Curiouser said:


> Hi all!!  I have been lurking for a while now and decided to join the boards.  I just wanted to say, thank you for getting me excited about Halloween at DLR and now I am going on FRIDAY!!!  And it's thanks to you guys... I've been following the first forum and could not believe that I had never gone during my FAVORITE holiday.  So I am going!!  I will post pics when I get back into town of all the goodies and fun times.  We are going to the party Friday night and I'll be dressing up.  Hope to see some of you there!



Welcome to the dis, it's a great community with lots of helpfull and knowledgable people. Have a fun and fantastic trip.


----------



## All American

Curiouser&Curiouser said:


> Hi all!!  I have been lurking for a while now and decided to join the boards.  I just wanted to say, thank you for getting me excited about Halloween at DLR and now I am going on FRIDAY!!!  And it's thanks to you guys... I've been following the first forum and could not believe that I had never gone during my FAVORITE holiday.  So I am going!!  I will post pics when I get back into town of all the goodies and fun times.  We are going to the party Friday night and I'll be dressing up.  Hope to see some of you there!





Have fun on your trip!  I'm at the 2-week-and-counting mark.


----------



## iKristin

I'm at 2 weeks and 4 days


----------



## srauchbauer

two weeks for a cold front let's hope mother nature is on my side for a change.


----------



## rmass82

I can't believe we are going in 2 sleeps! We won't be at Disney until Oct 4th but we will be in the same state at least! 
I have a quick question...For the Halloween party can you have your costume on before 6pm? (we are going on a Tuesday) or do you have to wait until the party actually starts to put it on? Are adults that are not in costume allowed to trick or treat? 
We are not even buying a costume until we arrive because there is not much selection in the city I live in. Anyone know of any good places near Buena Park? We are staying 3 nights there before we are in our rental house in Anaheim. We also plan on visiting Cerritos Mall(??) Does Target have ok costumes?
Thanks so much!!


----------



## Sherry E

Hmmm...well, I've been on the fence for a long while as to what my Halloween time plans would be.  I've been silently going back and forth about dates, should I get a hotel or not get a hotel, should I go for one day or more than that, should I go on a weekday or weekend, should I go to the MHP or skip the MHP, should I scrap Halloween Time this year and just put all my efforts into a holiday DLR trip, etc.  I was starting to lean towards maybe skipping Halloween Time this year and just going next year (when hopefully DCA will be decorated too!).  There were too many obstacles in my way that prevented me from being able to make a concrete plan and it was starting to frustrate me.

My friend (and usual DLR companion) has now said she wants to go to the MHP.  Mind you, she doesn't seem to want to go and spend a whole day in DLR (too bad, because she loves Soarin', TSMM and Monsters Inc.), but she said she would meet me for early breakfast at Goofy's and then leave (she lives 5 minutes from DLR), and then come back later to meet me for the MHP at 4 p.m.  I guess that would be fine because I could spend that alone time taking photos.

There are still pros and cons to going to the MHP.  I'm still not even convinced that I want to do DLR-Halloween Time 100%, when I think I could probably skip it until next year.  Honestly, it's the transportation issue that's the biggest hurdle for me - getting to and from Anaheim at the precise hours I want to go, without spending a small fortune, is tough.  I am more prepared to do it for Christmas at DLR but nor certain about Halloween Time.

But *IF* we/I go, it would either be on 10/8 or 10/22.

So who else is there on 10/8 or 10/22 - just in case I end up at DLR and/or the MHP and want to say hello to some DIS'ers?


----------



## srauchbauer

rmass82 said:


> I can't believe we are going in 2 sleeps! We won't be at Disney until Oct 4th but we will be in the same state at least!
> I have a quick question...For the Halloween party can you have your costume on before 6pm? (we are going on a Tuesday) or do you have to wait until the party actually starts to put it on? Are adults that are not in costume allowed to trick or treat?
> We are not even buying a costume until we arrive because there is not much selection in the city I live in. Anyone know of any good places near Buena Park? We are staying 3 nights there before we are in our rental house in Anaheim. We also plan on visiting Cerritos Mall(??) Does Target have ok costumes?
> Thanks so much!!



When I talked to a CM about wearing a custome if you have a ticket for the Halloween party then you can come in custome anytime after 3:00 on Tuesday.  

Yes if you choose not to wear a custome you can still Trick or Treat, didn't wear on last year and got as much candy as the kids.

Can't help with the Customes except the Target here in Minnesota have a pretty good selection.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Sherry E said:


> But *IF* we/I go, it would either be on 10/8 or 10/22.
> 
> So who else is there on 10/8 or 10/22 - just in case I end up at DLR and/or the MHP and want to say hello to some DIS'ers?



We're there for the 10/8 MHP!!


----------



## tdashgirl

Sherry, I might be there on 10/8, but not buying tix to the party at DL.  Haven't decided if we're gonna extend our stay by one night or not.

Bring this guy out again ... 

... because only 3 more days until the first MHP at DL!  I can't wait to hear reports


----------



## srauchbauer

Sherry E said:


> Hmmm...well, I've been on the fence for a long
> But *IF* we/I go, it would either be on 10/8 or 10/22.
> 
> So who else is there on 10/8 or 10/22 - just in case I end up at DLR and/or the MHP and want to say hello to some DIS'ers?



We will be there the 22 put but not at the Halloween Party.


----------



## stitch4336

We're there on 10/22 - would love to meet you in person Sherry!
We'll most likely be dressed as Malificent and the White Rabbit.  Yeah, I know two totally random characters hanging out together!    But those are the costumes we already had, so


----------



## Sherry E

Oh good!  I'm glad to know that other DIS'ers are there on the 8th and the 22nd!!  I was thinking that it seemed like most of the folks hitting the party were going on 10/1 or 10/31, or on Tuesdays - I didn't recall reading about a lot of 10/8 or 10/22 party goers.

Well, I was surprised that my friend expressed interest in going to the MHP.  She said she got some sort of discount coupon thingy from her job?  She seemed to be in kind of an anti-DLR mood last year.  I still think she is not fully on board the DLR train this year, but I think the idea of the MHP being in DL intrigues her - and also, if I recall, the last time we did the party (in 2008), she used all the accumulated candy as her Halloween night candy to hand out to kids!!

Okay, so I will jot down who is going to be there on the 8th and the 22nd, and hopefully, if I end up going, I can meet some of you wonderful folks!!


And Tdash - we should always bring back  - but just because he is creepy!  Easter?  Bring back good ol'  for some Hippity Hop Cottontail Boogie!!  Thanksgiving?  Hey, why not do a little Turkey Boogie ?  St. Patrick's Day?  Even  likes to do a little Irish Jig Leprechaun Boogie now and again!!  And what would Christmas be without  to do some Yuletide Boogie?

I agree - I can't wait to start hearing reports and seeing photos from the MHP too!  That may seal my decision 100% for me if it looks exceptionally cool!!


----------



## iKristin

I'll be at the MHP on the 22nd!! Come that day lol


----------



## giggygirl

> For the Halloween party can you have your costume on before 6pm? (we are going on a Tuesday) or do you have to wait until the party actually starts to put it on?



I printed my party tickets and in the "fine print" it says "Guests of all ages may only wear costumes to the Mickey's Halloween Treat event to which they have valid tickets. During normal park operating hours, costumes are only permitted for guests ages nine and younger."

So.... I think that means adults can wear costumes from 3pm. Doesn't it? LOL!! Or does it mean only during the party from 6? LOL!!


----------



## Sherry E

iKristin said:


> I'll be at the MHP on the 22nd!! Come that day lol



Oh!  Kristin, how did I forget your date?  You've been counting down and even showed us your agenda and yet I totally blanked out on your MHP dates!

Actually, in reality, as much as I would like to hurry and get there for the 8th, I have a feeling that the 22nd is the more realistic option.  I didn't want to go at that time again this year - last year on 10/24, it was so crowded - but I will do it if that's the way it seems like it will work best!!  I had wanted to do a September trip instead this year, but all things seem to be pointing to October.


----------



## srauchbauer

I have started to firm up our plans for our upcoming DLR trip.  
1)  how long is the Alladin Show (trying to figure out what show to attend so we can still get seats for the parade)?
2)  we have perferred seating for Alladin do we still need to get in line super early to get a good seat - and if yes how early?
3)  still trying to decide if we want to do the WOC picnic or dinner?  I no there are no seats and if I understand this correctly with the picnic you have an area but you still need to get in line about 30 minutes prior to the show.  If you do the dinner package do you still need to get in line 30 minutes prior to the show?

Thanks all


----------



## stitch4336

srauchbauer said:


> I have started to firm up our plans for our upcoming DLR trip.
> 1)  how long is the Alladin Show (trying to figure out what show to attend so we can still get seats for the parade)?
> 2)  we have perferred seating for Alladin do we still need to get in line super early to get a good seat - and if yes how early?
> 3)  still trying to decide if we want to do the WOC picnic or dinner?  I no there are no seats and if I understand this correctly with the picnic you have an area but you still need to get in line about 30 minutes prior to the show.  If you do the dinner package do you still need to get in line 30 minutes prior to the show?
> 
> Thanks all



We did the WOC dinner package in June - and are planning on doing the picnic in October.  Basically no matter WHAT package you do, you will be waiting.  With the picnic package you get a FP for one of the areas - exactly the same FPs you get if you stand in the line in the morning.  Basically buying the picnic avoids standing in that FP line early in the morning and you get a meal out of it  

The sit down dining package gets you a FP ticket to the center standing area.  Based on our one experience, there was more elbow room in this section and we didn't feel as packed in as some of the other sections looked.  But that could just be my preception.

No matter what you do, if you want to get the best spot possible for your section, you'll need to be there early and wait.  Our show was at 9p (or 9:30, can't remember for sure!) and we lined up at 7p right after dinner.  We waited there until 7:30 and then they let us move in mass to the assigned standing areas.  You stake your claim on your spot and wait   We took a deck of cards and ipods and passed the time with those and chatting with the people around us.  It went by pretty fast, but we pretty much had to commit an entire evening to the show.  That was fine for us becasue we really wanted to see it


----------



## srauchbauer

stitch4336 said:


> We did the WOC dinner package in June - and are planning on doing the picnic in October.  Basically no matter WHAT package you do, you will be waiting.  With the picnic package you get a FP for one of the areas - exactly the same FPs you get if you stand in the line in the morning.  Basically buying the picnic avoids standing in that FP line early in the morning and you get a meal out of it
> 
> The sit down dining package gets you a FP ticket to the center standing area.  Based on our one experience, there was more elbow room in this section and we didn't feel as packed in as some of the other sections looked.  But that could just be my preception.
> 
> No matter what you do, if you want to get the best spot possible for your section, you'll need to be there early and wait.  Our show was at 9p (or 9:30, can't remember for sure!) and we lined up at 7p right after dinner.  We waited there until 7:30 and then they let us move in mass to the assigned standing areas.  You stake your claim on your spot and wait   We took a deck of cards and ipods and passed the time with those and chatting with the people around us.  It went by pretty fast, but we pretty much had to commit an entire evening to the show.  That was fine for us becasue we really wanted to see it



thank you so much


----------



## tlovesdis

I am so excited!  My cousin is treating me to a quick weekend trip to DL!  We know it's gonna be crowded, but we don't care!  A crowded day in DL is better than any day not in DL!  It's going to be a blast!  I love going at Halloweentime!

We will be staying at the Hyatt Regency for the first time (all of the places we like to stay are booked solid).  We got WOC dinner reservations at Ariels too!

I can't wait!!!


----------



## ardanxela

Hi. I have a question about the Halloween Party. I've never done it before but thought it would be fun to take my 14 year old daughter and her friend on the 31st. Unfortunately, we would have to leave no later than 10:00 p.m. because the girls have school in the morning and DL is about a 45 minute drive for me. Do you think it would be worth it to go for just the 6 hours total with 3 of those the party hours? I've been to DL many times and the girls just wanted to be able to ride their favorites and do something different for trick or treating. Any input would be most helpful. Thanks.


----------



## farmgirljen

I think the party on the 31st is sold out already...


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Sherry E said:


> Hmmm...well, I've been on the fence for a long while as to what my Halloween time plans would be.  I've been silently going back and forth about dates, should I get a hotel or not get a hotel, should I go for one day or more than that, should I go on a weekday or weekend, should I go to the MHP or skip the MHP, should I scrap Halloween Time this year and just put all my efforts into a holiday DLR trip, etc.  I was starting to lean towards maybe skipping Halloween Time this year and just going next year (when hopefully DCA will be decorated too!).  There were too many obstacles in my way that prevented me from being able to make a concrete plan and it was starting to frustrate me.
> 
> My friend (and usual DLR companion) has now said she wants to go to the MHP.  Mind you, she doesn't seem to want to go and spend a whole day in DLR (too bad, because she loves Soarin', TSMM and Monsters Inc.), but she said she would meet me for early breakfast at Goofy's and then leave (she lives 5 minutes from DLR), and then come back later to meet me for the MHP at 4 p.m.  I guess that would be fine because I could spend that alone time taking photos.
> 
> There are still pros and cons to going to the MHP.  I'm still not even convinced that I want to do DLR-Halloween Time 100%, when I think I could probably skip it until next year.  Honestly, it's the transportation issue that's the biggest hurdle for me - getting to and from Anaheim at the precise hours I want to go, without spending a small fortune, is tough.  I am more prepared to do it for Christmas at DLR but nor certain about Halloween Time.
> 
> But *IF* we/I go, it would either be on 10/8 or 10/22.
> 
> So who else is there on 10/8 or 10/22 - just in case I end up at DLR and/or the MHP and want to say hello to some DIS'ers?



We are there the whole week, checking in at the Villas on 10/17 and checking out on 10/22.  We may spend the day in the Parks once we check out on 10/22 as we will be heading over to Rancho Santa Margarita at some point, not sure what time, but probably later since my son will be at work, and have no need to head over there until later in the day.  He may even pick us up, which would mean we would be there possibly until early evening.    But if you end up going on 10/22, I would love to meet you, if nothing else but to say hello and to say I know you other than just in cyberspace.


----------



## ardanxela

farmgirljen said:


> I think the party on the 31st is sold out already...




Not for Disneyland it's not. Just WDW.


----------



## Sherry E

RweTHEREyet said:


> We are there the whole week, checking in at the Villas on 10/17 and checking out on 10/22.  We may spend the day in the Parks once we check out on 10/22 as we will be heading over to Rancho Santa Margarita at some point, not sure what time, but probably later since my son will be at work, and have no need to head over there until later in the day.  He may even pick us up, which would mean we would be there possibly until early evening.    But if you end up going on 10/22, I would love to meet you, if nothing else but to say hello and to say I know you other than just in cyberspace.



Oh yay!  I would definitely love to meet you!  I'm so glad to know there will be lots of fun DIS'ers to meet on either 10/8 or 10/22!  Well, As I said before, I have a hunch that 10/22 is more likely for me than 10/8.  And those dates were only on the table because my friend suddenly became involved in the plan.  Otherwise, if she hadn't jumped on board, I don't know what I would have decided to do.  

Also, between you and me - 10/22 is my preference because there is at least a _chance_ that TSMM will be open by then.  It was supposed to be open on 10/10 but I think someone posted on the DIS that the work that's being done on TSMM has been extended and 10/10 will not be the finish date.  Since TSMM is one of my top two favorite rides at DLR, I'd like to be there on day when it could possibly be open again!!


----------



## funatdisney

Good news. I was doing yard duty for my girls' former elementary school. It is hot, sticky and miserable. The only blessing was that there was cloud cover and I did not have the sun hitting on me. Well then, the wind changed. The ocean breeze is kicking in!!!! I heard on the radio this morning that it was 104 degrees in Ventura yesterday. Today, 81 degrees. I didn't have to use my AC in my car on the way home. I left the windows down and the air was cold! A change is a comin' It might take a while for the valleys and Anaheim to cool down, but it is starting to cool down in Ventura!!


----------



## Funball

i sent in my renewal papers for my pass today! just so i can get it out of the way and not worry about it later.. and soo i might even make the timeline for october check in


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

funatdisney said:


> Good news. I was doing yard duty for my girls' former elementary school. It is hot, sticky and miserable. The only blessing was that there was cloud cover and I did not have the sun hitting on me. Well then, the wind changed. The ocean breeze is kicking in!!!! I heard on the radio this morning that it was 104 degrees in Ventura yesterday. Today, 81 degrees. I didn't have to use my AC in my car on the way home. I left the windows down and the air was cold! A change is a comin' It might take a while for the valleys and Anaheim to cool down, but it is starting to cool down in Ventura!!



Yay!!  We're there in just over a week!


----------



## Sherry E

It's 90 degrees here right now, but it will climb more in the next couple of hours.  Anaheim is supposed to be 100 today.  It looks like there is a bit of a cloud cover that has to burn off to let the sun through.


----------



## Funball

its 93 here in anahiem..but it feels hotter.. and kinda humid.

the heat makes me VERY sleepy...rflol


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm home.  And I'm not happy about it. But I'm so glad I got to be there for an early Halloween celebration.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I'm going to be at the MHP party on Oct 8th too. Wearing blue jeans, Hockey Night in Canada Jersey, with matching Canucks hat and earrings. Would be more than willing to meet up with you, so long as you let me know by friday, as I'm flying out early Saturday morning for the mouse, and should be checked in and headed to the parks by 3pm that day. Now if only I can get the house cleaned before I go, a hopeless task if you ask me. I've been running up against 2 boys that made their own mud hole in the backyard, and take great pride in spreading it anywhere they can without me finding out till after the fact. Have a great day everyone! 4 days to go and I'm off to see the mouse in his house!

Trish


----------



## where's_my_prince

well guys i have some very exciting news!!!
a week ago i told you guys about my job interview and how i was put on the waitlist and would probably be called in mid- October..


but disneyland just called me today and they hired me!!!! i'm going to be working at the golden vine winery restaurant!!!!!
 i'm so beyond excited!

and everything works nicely because i go on into to sign my papers oct 13th and get my ID ...and cast member badge, and then start training October around the 20th, so i don't have to worry about canceling my trip on the 15th due to work!


----------



## srauchbauer

Funball said:


> its 93 here in anahiem..but it feels hotter.. and kinda humid.
> 
> the heat makes me VERY sleepy...rflol



are you sure it's the heat or maybe after your great weekend you need sleep


----------



## srauchbauer

where's_my_prince said:


> well guys i have some very exciting news!!!
> a week ago i told you guys about my job interview and how i was put on the waitlist and would probably be called in mid- October..
> 
> 
> but disneyland just called me today and they hired me!!!! i'm going to be working at the golden vine winery restaurant!!!!!
> i'm so beyond excited!
> 
> and everything works nicely because i go on into to sign my papers oct 13th and get my ID ...and cast member badge, and then start training October around the 20th, so i don't have to worry about canceling my trip on the 15th due to work!




CONGRATS - sounds like a great job and even more exciting you don't have to cancel your trip.


----------



## lisah0711

Has anyone who's been to HMH seen the Monkey Bride?  

The Monkey Bride is a little monkey dressed in a bride outfit with a beating heart.  They move it from year to year.  If you look at post 44 of this thread http://micechat.com/forums/disneyland-resort/107360-haunted-mansion-image-thread-3.html you can see a picture of it so you don't think I am just making this Monkey Bride thing up!  

I searched both this thread and the first one and the only person wondering about the Monkey Bride so far is me!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Sherry E said:


> Oh yay!  I would definitely love to meet you!  I'm so glad to know there will be lots of fun DIS'ers to meet on either 10/8 or 10/22!  Well, As I said before, I have a hunch that 10/22 is more likely for me than 10/8.  And those dates were only on the table because my friend suddenly became involved in the plan.  Otherwise, if she hadn't jumped on board, I don't know what I would have decided to do.
> 
> Also, between you and me - 10/22 is my preference because there is at least a _chance_ that TSMM will be open by then.  It was supposed to be open on 10/10 but I think someone posted on the DIS that the work that's being done on TSMM has been extended and 10/10 will not be the finish date.  Since TSMM is one of my top two favorite rides at DLR, I'd like to be there on day when it could possibly be open again!!



Great, if you decide for sure on 10/22, we will make some more definite plans.


----------



## Funball

srauchbauer said:


> are you sure it's the heat or maybe after your great weekend you need sleep


 

Well after 4 days and 70 attractions plus rides. you'd be tired too!


----------



## Belle Ella

lisah0711 said:


> Has anyone who's been to HMH seen the Monkey Bride?
> 
> The Monkey Bride is a little monkey dressed in a bride outfit with a beating heart.  They move it from year to year.  If you look at post 44 of this thread http://micechat.com/forums/disneyland-resort/107360-haunted-mansion-image-thread-3.html you can see a picture of it so you don't think I am just making this Monkey Bride thing up!
> 
> I searched both this thread and the first one and the only person wondering about the Monkey Bride so far is me!



I didn't see it.


----------



## amamax2

lisah0711 said:


> Has anyone who's been to HMH seen the Monkey Bride?
> 
> The Monkey Bride is a little monkey dressed in a bride outfit with a beating heart.  They move it from year to year.  If you look at post 44 of this thread http://micechat.com/forums/disneyland-resort/107360-haunted-mansion-image-thread-3.html you can see a picture of it so you don't think I am just making this Monkey Bride thing up!
> 
> I searched both this thread and the first one and the only person wondering about the Monkey Bride so far is me!



I didn't see it, but then I didn't know about it to look for it - oh well......


----------



## canadadisney

ONE WEEK TODAY!!!!!! And.... I want to to be hot!!! No cold, we live in Canada and get enough of that already!!!!


----------



## srauchbauer

Funball said:


> Well after 4 days and 70 attractions plus rides. you'd be tired too!



I hope so if I am not tired at 6 days then I didn't do enough

Glad to hear that you had a great weekend.


----------



## keahgirl8

srauchbauer said:


> I hope so if I am not tired at 6 days then I didn't do enough



My biggest advice?  Take breaks, especially since you have that much time.  Go back to your hotel (if you're nearby), rest, nap, shower if you want, change, and go back later in the day.


----------



## iKristin

Don't know HOW I'm gonna do 8 days this trip lol, I barely made it through 6 last year haha


----------



## funatdisney

where's_my_prince said:


> well guys i have some very exciting news!!!
> a week ago i told you guys about my job interview and how i was put on the waitlist and would probably be called in mid- October..
> 
> 
> but disneyland just called me today and they hired me!!!! i'm going to be working at the golden vine winery restaurant!!!!!
> i'm so beyond excited!
> 
> and everything works nicely because i go on into to sign my papers oct 13th and get my ID ...and cast member badge, and then start training October around the 20th, so i don't have to worry about canceling my trip on the 15th due to work!



Awesome!! I am so happy for you. Everything is working out for you. I hope I can meet up with you one day.


----------



## Funball

keahgirl8 said:


> My biggest advice? Take breaks, especially since you have that much time. Go back to your hotel (if you're nearby), rest, nap, shower if you want, change, and go back later in the day.


 


iKristin said:


> Don't know HOW I'm gonna do 8 days this trip lol, I barely made it through 6 last year haha


 

if u ask skiingfast. i barely made it 4 hours in the park before i needed a nap!


----------



## Belle Ella

Funball said:


> if u ask skiingfast. i barely made it 4 hours in the park before i needed a nap!



Shoot. Try pulling a 17 hour park day running on all cylinders. I was dying. I still don't know how I survived.


----------



## iKristin

I didn't get tired last year until the last day


----------



## Funball

yes ok . but i am not used to all day long like that. and i was sooo mentally tired also.. my body was exhausted and even an hour nap was not good enough. by 10 pm i was ready for another nap. ...


----------



## JH87

where's_my_prince said:


> well guys i have some very exciting news!!!
> a week ago i told you guys about my job interview and how i was put on the waitlist and would probably be called in mid- October..
> 
> 
> but disneyland just called me today and they hired me!!!! i'm going to be working at the golden vine winery restaurant!!!!!
> i'm so beyond excited!
> 
> and everything works nicely because i go on into to sign my papers oct 13th and get my ID ...and cast member badge, and then start training October around the 20th, so i don't have to worry about canceling my trip on the 15th due to work!



congrats!!!!!!!! 
this must be soo exciting for you!
i'm even excited lol


----------



## where's_my_prince

funatdisney said:


> Awesome!! I am so happy for you. Everything is working out for you. I hope I can meet up with you one day.



yeah definitely!


----------



## tksbaskets

funball said:


> well after 4 days and 70 attractions plus rides. You'd be tired too!



fun!!


----------



## barefootmomma

where's_my_prince said:


> well guys i have some very exciting news!!!
> a week ago i told you guys about my job interview and how i was put on the waitlist and would probably be called in mid- October..
> 
> 
> but disneyland just called me today and they hired me!!!! i'm going to be working at the golden vine winery restaurant!!!!!
> i'm so beyond excited!
> 
> and everything works nicely because i go on into to sign my papers oct 13th and get my ID ...and cast member badge, and then start training October around the 20th, so i don't have to worry about canceling my trip on the 15th due to work!



 That is awesome!! Congratulations!!


----------



## mom4princesses

where's_my_prince, how exciting.  We will be there just before you start working.  Our next trip is in Jan so maybe we can stop by and see you then.  Congratulations!   Sorry had to use the creepy dancer guy.


----------



## iKristin

Blah I think my trip is getting a downer for myself...My favorite band is rumored to be breaking up  I think I might cry...I don't want to even think about this when I'm only 17 days out!! It will make me very upset (been a fan for 13 years...long time). They changed my life when I was 11


----------



## fhtpdw20

I have Welcome, Walt Footstep, Happy Haunts tours booked.  Would you all like a report on all of them or just Happy Haunts for this thread?  Do you all want a spoiler report or a general report?  What about Fantasmic and WOC?


----------



## srauchbauer

Funball said:


> yes ok . but i am not used to all day long like that. and i was sooo mentally tired also.. my body was exhausted and even an hour nap was not good enough. by 10 pm i was ready for another nap. ...



Well I am sure you were a little nervous and that takes a lot of energy to act like one is not nervous when one is shaking on the inside.


----------



## srauchbauer

quick question for those of you who have been to the parks this fall:

How were the crowds for WOC still debating on what I want to do Picnic or Dinner?


forgot to add DH is thinking maybe we won't need anything to see the show since it's during the week in Oct.


TIA


----------



## amamax2

srauchbauer said:


> quick question for those of you who have been to the parks this fall:
> 
> How were the crowds for WOC still debating on what I want to do Picnic or Dinner?
> 
> 
> forgot to add DH is thinking maybe we won't need anything to see the show since it's during the week in Oct.
> 
> 
> TIA



I did not go in the summer, so can't compare to that, but I can tell you fast passes were gone by about 11:15 - 11:30 all three days we were there in the past two weeks (I asked CMs each day just to check so could report back here), although getting them first thing wasn't bad.  We even went and rode Soarin' first (at 9:30), then headed over to get the fast passes and still got blue section.

WOC started at 8:15; some people started milling around the Paradise Park area around 5 p.m. with quite large crowds milling by 6:30.  Huge numbers of people were still pouring into DCA from DL at 7:30, though, so not everyone felt the need to be there super early, lol.

We had hoped, like your DH, that off-season when crowds are traditionally lower it would be practically a walk-up, but I think since it is limited attendance, they will still reach capacity every day.

edit to add:  My info was for weekdays, when there is only one show.  Things might be different on the weekends.


----------



## skiingfast

srauchbauer said:


> quick question for those of you who have been to the parks this fall:
> 
> How were the crowds for WOC still debating on what I want to do Picnic or Dinner?
> 
> 
> forgot to add DH is thinking maybe we won't need anything to see the show since it's during the week in Oct.
> 
> 
> TIA



I was in DCA a few times last week.

Keep in mind even that crowds are less they have less shows and that is keeping demand up.   You will still want to show up on time to get a good spot and use some strategy.

You will still absolutely need a FP to watch from Paradise Park.

I did picnics myself for the sole weekday nightly show.  I did see on Sunday as I walked by GRR they still had FPs for the second showing.  This was around 8pm when i saw this.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Congrats on the new job!   

We have ressies at Ariel's.  I was thinking that was one we could possibly drop, but now I think we need to make it a priority.  Thx for the info.


----------



## mgms24

I am visiting Disnyland next week and i am totally confused about the whole Halloween part tickets. What do you get? If we do not buy the tickets for the party will we still be allowed in the park when the party starts? Are certain rides only open to ticket holders?


----------



## PrincessMaleficent

has anyone seen Maleficent out?


----------



## Belle Ella

PrincessMaleficent said:


> has anyone seen Maleficent out?



Nope. Didn't see her at all. The only hint of her that I have ever seen was for those running the 1/2 marathon, she was up at the Castle. But that was long before Halloween Time started.


----------



## Peri

mgms24 said:


> I am visiting Disnyland next week and i am totally confused about the whole Halloween part tickets. What do you get? If we do not buy the tickets for the party will we still be allowed in the park when the party starts? Are certain rides only open to ticket holders?



If you check the beginning pages of this thread, I think you will find your answers - my understanding is that the park CLOSES EARLY on the party days, so if you do not buy the party package you must leave then ( you need the party wristbands to ride the rides, etc, after the party starts).  

If you buy the party package, you see lots of characters, can ride the rides, get Halloween candy at stations around the park and get to see the special Halloween fireworks show.

This is just a quick lame answer, but hope it helps.


----------



## srauchbauer

Halloweenqueen said:


> Congrats on the new job!
> 
> We have ressies at Ariel's.  I was thinking that was one we could possibly drop, but now I think we need to make it a priority.  Thx for the info.



If we dine at Ariels during the day (to see the Princesses) do we still get a priority seating ( I know I am asking alot)


----------



## srauchbauer

We are doing the Mickey Mouse dance just call a call from UPS and travel package will be arriving tomorrow.  I need to stay home all day so I am here when they come.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

srauchbauer said:


> If we dine at Ariels during the day (to see the Princesses) do we still get a priority seating ( I know I am asking alot)




You only get the WOC passes for the dinner hours, when there are no princesses...


----------



## srauchbauer

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> You only get the WOC passes for the dinner hours, when there are no princesses...



That's what I figured but it never hurts to ask


----------



## srauchbauer

Another ? 

Went to Walmart yesterday and found the cutest little backpacks for Kate and Keith, but the more I think about would a hip back be better for rides?


----------



## PrincessMaleficent

finally nailed down our costumes

Dh and I will be mario and Princess Peach. My cousin and his GF will be Luigi and Daisy


----------



## Funball

i *just* rememberd. that i threw away my banana costume from last year.. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Funball

bumme i don't have it anymore  :

--creepy dancer-->


----------



## Funball

*I JUST FOUND THIS!!! HOW CUTE!!*


----------



## where's_my_prince

oh btw for those dressing up for the halloween party or have kids dressing up disneystore.com has 10 dollars off some costumes right now.....still expensive though  i want the minnie mouse dress so bad!


----------



## rmass82

We leave at 5:35am and will be in LA at 1317 after a layover in Vancouver, BC. So very excited!! Going to be at Disney Oct 4, 6, 7, 8, 9, 12 (for TOTP) and the 13th. I can't believe we are actually leaving tomorrow. Seems so surreal! 
Off to go clean my house! I will be checking in here throughout our trip! Thanks for all the information!
Sherrie


----------



## JH87

rmass82 said:


> We leave at 5:35am and will be in LA at 1317 after a layover in Vancouver, BC. So very excited!! Going to be at Disney Oct 4, 6, 7, 8, 9, 12 (for TOTP) and the 13th. I can't believe we are actually leaving tomorrow. Seems so surreal!
> Off to go clean my house! I will be checking in here throughout our trip! Thanks for all the information!
> Sherrie



yayyyyyyyy!!! have fun!!! i'm looking forward to hearing about crowds/the party/etc!!!


----------



## jaylensmom

reading all these posts makes me wish i would've planned to go to disney earlier in october vs. later (10/27-10/30)...i want to go today


----------



## where's_my_prince

jaylensmom said:


> reading all these posts makes me wish i would've planned to go to disney earlier in october vs. later (10/27-10/30)...i want to go today



same here! the days are dragging by!


----------



## zeitzeuge

We'll be there tomorrow!!  Finally here!

Ok, I'm a little excited.  MHP on Friday, Dinner at Club 33 on Saturday, mixed with with WOC, Fantasmic!, both fireworks show, parades...... We're going to be SO busy fitting everything in.


----------



## Belle Ella

Your days will get here! Just believe


----------



## liesel

zeitzeuge said:


> We'll be there tomorrow!!  Finally here!
> 
> Ok, I'm a little excited.  MHP on Friday, Dinner at Club 33 on Saturday, mixed with with WOC, Fantasmic!, both fireworks show, parades...... We're going to be SO busy fitting everything in.



Wow, that sounds like quite the trip!

2 more days until I arrive for my girls weekend, DLR on Sunday!  I can't wait!


----------



## zeitzeuge

liesel said:


> Wow, that sounds like quite the trip!
> 
> 2 more days until I arrive for my girls weekend, DLR on Sunday! I can't wait!


 
And the weather is suppose to be great so that's a plus.  High of 81.  Woohoo!  No more hot weather.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I'm just two days away till our trip to DL and I just can't stop thinking about it. I hope that the weather will go down a little bit more, but I'm just treating this weather as a regular summer.


----------



## Sherry E

Have a great time, Mark!!  You got very lucky - two days ago, it was a grim forecast for the entire week up until Saturday.  Everything was supposed to be in the 100's or in the 90's.  All of a sudden it just dropped to the 80's!


----------



## Sherry E

Have a great time too, Bret!!


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, I got the Table of Contents up on the first page (first post).  I wanted to get it on this thread before the wave of party pictures start coming in!!  I didn't make it graphics-filled and snazzy like Jazz would have if she had done it, but when she has time she can take over the ToC for me and make it festive as well as keep it updated.  Right now - it'll do in a pinch for quick reference!!  (And it will have to be revised when VictoriaAndMatt's photos start appearing again!)


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Have a great time too, Bret!!



Thanks Sherry. 

I will keep updating my TR live at the park with my iPad, I will take as many pictures and videotape during MHP. I will also try to post the pics of the Cavalcade parade that night and hope everything goes well this Friday. This is going to be a lot of work, but after seeing all the pics and TR from the other DISers, I will try to post as much as possible.

I am also going to upgrade my DL premium AP to the premier pass on Saturday since I am going to WDW during the Holiday season in December. But I am looking forward to this upcoming trip in a few days than the WDW trip.


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Okay, I got the Table of Contents up on the first page (first post).  I wanted to get it on this thread before the wave of party pictures start coming in!!  I didn't make it graphics-filled and snazzy like Jazz would have if she had done it, but when she has time she can take over the ToC for me and make it festive as well as keep it updated.  Right now - it'll do in a pinch for quick reference!!  (And it will have to be revised when VictoriaAndMatt's photos start appearing again!)



Thank you, thank you, thank you, Sherry! I feel a little bad that I haven't gotten to it ... but well, you know. Got a lot on my plate right now. As soon as everything starts to get into a normal enough routine again I'll add the BE touch to it


----------



## smiley_face2

where's_my_prince said:


> well guys i have some very exciting news!!!
> a week ago i told you guys about my job interview and how i was put on the waitlist and would probably be called in mid- October..
> 
> 
> but disneyland just called me today and they hired me!!!! i'm going to be working at the golden vine winery restaurant!!!!!
> i'm so beyond excited!
> 
> and everything works nicely because i go on into to sign my papers oct 13th and get my ID ...and cast member badge, and then start training October around the 20th, so i don't have to worry about canceling my trip on the 15th due to work!



 That is soooooo exciting!!! We've never been there before! I'm adding it to our trip plans and will contact you before we are there at the end of Nov. - beginning of Dec. to find out what day to make a resie for so we can say hello!


----------



## smiley_face2

lisah0711 said:


> Has anyone who's been to HMH seen the Monkey Bride?
> 
> The Monkey Bride is a little monkey dressed in a bride outfit with a beating heart.  They move it from year to year.  If you look at post 44 of this thread http://micechat.com/forums/disneyland-resort/107360-haunted-mansion-image-thread-3.html you can see a picture of it so you don't think I am just making this Monkey Bride thing up!
> 
> I searched both this thread and the first one and the only person wondering about the Monkey Bride so far is me!



That is so cool!! but actually it's in post number 43! I've looked in the past, but never seen her....I told my hubby about it and to look, but he just thought someone must have made it up cause he couldn't see it either! I hope someone does see it and posts where it is right before we go, so I can show him!


----------



## Funball

Thank you sherry for including me and my photos and info on my maps I got in the table of contets!

  ​


----------



## amamax2

Awesome job on the TOC Sherry!!!

That makes it so easy to go look at everyone's pictures again and again (as I am prone to do, lol.)

Can't wait to see party pictures!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you, Sherry! I feel a little bad that I haven't gotten to it ... but well, you know. Got a lot on my plate right now. As soon as everything starts to get into a normal enough routine again I'll add the BE touch to it



Oh it's no problem, Jazz at all - I had some time that I could spare so it worked out well.  I'm hoping that the bulk of the 'work' is done and that it will be a piece o' cake to just add in new listings to the ToC as pictures flow in.  The only time I can see getting too far behind on updating the ToC is if I make my own DLR trip (probably on 10/22).  But I'm skipping the TR this time so I can jump back into the Table of Contents when I get back - IF I go to begin with!!



Funball said:


> Thank you sherry for including me and my photos and info on my maps I got in the table of contets!
> 
> ​



Of course I would include you, Sara!  You've contributed pictures to the thread (of decorations and maps), so anyone who contributes photos makes it onto the Table of Contents!!




amamax2 said:


> Awesome job on the TOC Sherry!!!
> 
> That makes it so easy to go look at everyone's pictures again and again (as I am prone to do, lol.)
> 
> Can't wait to see party pictures!!!



Thank you!  It was an interesting task to make the different categories and then assign different people's photos to more than one category, and then add links to all of the posts.  I kept thinking I was forgetting something - I was being so careful and thorough because I was going to scream if I had to go back and do anything over.  I will have to go back and revise the ToC when VictoriaAndMatt's photos get out of bandwidth jail soon!!  Her photos covered a bunch of different categories on the ToC.

I'm looking forward to the wave of party photos too!!  I bet we'll start seeing something by the weekend!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Oh it's no problem, Jazz at all - I had some time that I could spare so it worked out well.  I'm hoping that the bulk of the 'work' is done and that it will be a piece o' cake to just add in new listings to the ToC as pictures flow in.  The only time I can see getting too far behind on updating the ToC is if I make my own DLR trip (probably on 10/22).  But I'm skipping the TR this time so I can jump back into the Table of Contents when I get back - IF I go to begin with!!



Skipping a TR?! That's blasphemy Sherry!! I hope you'll reconsider. *If* you get to go, and I really hope you do. Since you couldn't make it while I was there I think you still deserve to get a Halloween trip in. If the 22nd is when you're looking to go, I should be able to pick it up before then. I'm rolling through already so I have a feeling my TR wont take me too long.

Speaking of my TR and photos, when I'm done editing them and categorizing and all that I will _officially_ post what I've got in here.


----------



## funatdisney

jaylensmom said:


> reading all these posts makes me wish i would've planned to go to disney earlier in october vs. later (10/27-10/30)...i want to go today



I know how you feel. We at DL the same time you are and it feels sooo long until we get there. Reading this thread doesn't always help, but I am addicted!!!


----------



## funatdisney

Thank you Sherry for adding my pics to the ToC. You did a wonderful job of putting the information together. 

I do have a question for my post on Mickey's Halloween Party. Would you like me to add who is going to attend on what dates? I know that lots are going this Friday, but I can make the list tomorrow.

What do you think?


----------



## JH87

First day of October is tomorrow!!! And so is the first Halloween Party in DL!!!!!
I'm excited for photos!!


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> Thank you Sherry for adding my pics to the ToC. You did a wonderful job of putting the information together.
> 
> I do have a question for my post on Mickey's Halloween Party. Would you like me to add who is going to attend on what dates? I know that lots are going this Friday, but I can make the list tomorrow.
> 
> What do you think?



Of course I added you, Liza - as I told Sara above, everyone who posts photos gets on the ToC.  

You can add in the names of people going to the MHP to your party post if you want to - it wouldn't hurt - but DizMe started a separate thread for people going to the party, their dates and the costumes they are wearing.  I would guess that most people who want to know who's going to the MHP are going to be checking in on that thread, which is probably being updated daily as more people post their dates.  You might want to post a link to her thread in your post, maybe?


----------



## zeitzeuge

Heading out in a couple hours!  Made our red shirts for the weekend.  Will also be attending MHP on Friday night.  Can't wait!  I can't even focus on working today.


----------



## Sherry E

zeitzeuge said:


> Heading out in a couple hours!  Made our red shirts for the weekend.  Will also be attending MHP on Friday night.  Can't wait!  I can't even focus on working today.



Woo hoo!!


----------



## tdashgirl

one more day until the first MHP!


----------



## Funball

ok so i don;t know if you guys heard..or been in our trip report yet.but matt gave me a ring.  it's just a keepsake ring ..but i have a better photo of it then the ones that were posted in the funball thread..... and since you all are woman, i thought that youi'd like to see it and oooh and aww over its' gorgeousness!

so i have a small photo,







i know sherry its not halloween.. but i had to share!


----------



## srauchbauer

Funball said:


> ok so i don;t know if you guys heard..or been in our trip report yet.but matt gave me a ring.  it's just a keepsake ring ..but i have a better photo of it then the ones that were posted in the funball thread..... and since you all are woman, i thought that youi'd like to see it and oooh and aww over its' gorgeousness!
> 
> so i have a small photo,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know sherry its not halloween.. but i had to share!



that is beautiful, keepsake or engagement it is wonderful.  Glad that you and Matt had such a great time.


----------



## srauchbauer

I am tired of sitting around and waiting for the UPS man but I know if I go for a walk that's when we will show up.


----------



## Funball

its not an engagment ring.... i just wantd to clarify. although if someday that was to happen, i would choose to have this ring re-given its soo pretty, matt picked it out....



don't go anywhere stay and play with us all on the dis till the ups man comes!!!!!


i'm just soo thrilled that i was included in the TOC!!! THAT has never happend, an i work my butt off to get good food photos and never once did i get included untill now!  thanks sherry!


----------



## Funball

zeitzeuge said:


> Heading out in a couple hours! Made our red shirts for the weekend. Will also be attending MHP on Friday night. Can't wait! I can't even focus on working today.


 

red shirts?  shouldn't they be lime green... the official color of dis!


----------



## iKristin

Red is the gay days color


----------



## srauchbauer

Funball said:


> red shirts?  shouldn't they be lime green... the official color of dis!



that's only for weddings


----------



## Funball

i know what it is.. i was just being funny so not to offend anyone.. i have my supportive red shirt for gay days as well.. i only wear it on gay days though.


----------



## Belle Ella

zeitzeuge said:


> Heading out in a couple hours!  Made our red shirts for the weekend.  Will also be attending MHP on Friday night.  Can't wait!  I can't even focus on working today.



 I wouldn't be able to focus either! Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Funball

srauchbauer said:


> that's only for weddings


 
lime green weddings.. here we go again


oh speaking of lime green

does everyone have there LGMH ready for the october trips???


----------



## srauchbauer

does everyone have there LGMH ready for the october trips??? [/QUOTE]


working on making a flag with a LGMH to put on the stroller so I don't loose the stroller on this trip.


----------



## Funball

working on making a flag with a LGMH to put on the stroller so I don't loose the stroller on this trip.[/QUOTE]


oh please take photos of that~ i want to see THAT!!!!!! HAAHAAA


----------



## BELLEDOZER

HMMM....lime green suitcase...check!....Lime Green backpack...check!...and lastly lime green mmh's on backpack, camera case and purse..Check! Do you think I've got enough lime greem for my trip???


----------



## Funball

BELLEDOZER said:


> HMMM....lime green suitcase...check!....Lime Green backpack...check!...and lastly lime green mmh's on backpack, camera case and purse..Check! Do you think I've got enough lime greem for my trip???


 

no belledozer, no i don't think you do. hmm maybe i should have my setting changed for a lime green setting! rflol just kidding matt!

anyhow you never can have enough lime green!!


----------



## LKD

OMG! I'm so excited for tomorrow!!!!
I'm going with a huge group!
Me: Drizella
Friendsies: Anastasia, Cinderella, Belle, Gaston, Tinkerbell, Jasmine, Sally
and 2 photographers to take pictures of us! I'm so excited!


----------



## PrincessMaleficent

Funball said:


> oh speaking of lime green
> 
> does everyone have there LGMH ready for the october trips???



I still need to get mine made.


----------



## iKristin

I need to go get my lime green Mickey head...think I'm just gonna print my own up and decorate it with photoshop then go take it and get it laminated


----------



## Belle Ella

Just don't forget to take them with you! I made an awesome LGMH, bedazzled and everything, and the I forgot to take it with me.


----------



## iKristin

what is the name of the paint color again? Alien Green or Gamma Sector Green??


----------



## Funball

alien green


----------



## iKristin

thank ya  found the color online so I made my own tag...had to put a black border around it since my bagalinni is lime green haha


----------



## iKristin

Finished my lime green Mickey head


----------



## iKristin

DANCE PARTIES FOR THE HALLOWEEN PARTY ANNOUNCED!!!

Here is a first look at the artwork that has inspired new dance parties at Mickey’s Halloween Party, the special nighttime event on Halloween night and Tuesdays and Fridays in October.
Family dance parties at Mickey’s Halloween Party will get guests of all ages mixing, mingling and dancing in their Halloween costumes. Here are a few more details:
Club Skellington at the French Market will be headlined by Jack Skellington, the Pumpkin King, at the thrilling and chilling dance party that captures the ghoulish delights of Halloweentown.
Buzz Lightyear’s Intergalactic Space Jam at Tomorrowland Terrace will feature an out-of-this-world dance party with Buzz Lightyear, Buzz Girl dancers, Green Army Men and Space Diva DJ.
Club Skellington:






Buzz Lightyears Intergalactic Space Jam:


----------



## fhtpdw20

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ew-dance-parties-at-mickey’s-halloween-party/

From Disney Park Blog.  Want to party with Jack Skellington head to French Market.  Buzz Lightyear will party at the Tomorrowland Terrace.


----------



## PrincessMaleficent

iKristin said:


> Finished my lime green Mickey head



I am so jealous!!!


----------



## Funball

oooh kristen that is nice!!!! ur lgmh


----------



## iKristin

I can change the name on it if anyone wants one


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> You can add in the names of people going to the MHP to your party post if you want to - it wouldn't hurt - but DizMe started a separate thread for people going to the party, their dates and the costumes they are wearing.  I would guess that most people who want to know who's going to the MHP are going to be checking in on that thread, which is probably being updated daily as more people post their dates.  You might want to post a link to her thread in your post, maybe?



Adding a link to DizMiz's thread will make my job easier! What thread are you referring to: the "Oct 2010 Anyone" (I think that is it?)


----------



## funatdisney

srauchbauer said:


> that's only for weddings



Too funny!!!


----------



## funatdisney

iKristin said:


> DANCE PARTIES FOR THE HALLOWEEN PARTY ANNOUNCED!!!
> 
> Here is a first look at the artwork that has inspired new dance parties at Mickey’s Halloween Party, the special nighttime event on Halloween night and Tuesdays and Fridays in October.
> Family dance parties at Mickey’s Halloween Party will get guests of all ages mixing, mingling and dancing in their Halloween costumes. Here are a few more details:
> Club Skellington at the French Market will be headlined by Jack Skellington, the Pumpkin King, at the thrilling and chilling dance party that captures the ghoulish delights of Halloweentown.
> Buzz Lightyear’s Intergalactic Space Jam at Tomorrowland Terrace will feature an out-of-this-world dance party with Buzz Lightyear, Buzz Girl dancers, Green Army Men and Space Diva DJ.
> Club Skellington:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Lightyears Intergalactic Space Jam:



Thanks for the info, I just love your Lime green Mickey head. I wish I could do that with my computer. Some people have all the talent. In my family it is DD(15). but she is too busy doing her stuff to help me out.



fhtpdw20 said:


> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ew-dance-parties-at-mickey’s-halloween-party/
> From Disney Park Blog.  Want to party with Jack Skellington head to French Market.  Buzz Lightyear will party at the Tomorrowland Terrace.



Thanks for the link.


----------



## tksbaskets

Funball said:


> ok so i don;t know if you guys heard..or been in our trip report yet.but matt gave me a ring.  it's just a keepsake ring ..but i have a better photo of it then the ones that were posted in the funball thread..... and since you all are woman, i thought that youi'd like to see it and oooh and aww over its' gorgeousness!
> 
> so i have a small photo,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know sherry its not halloween.. but i had to share!



Very nice bling! Matt has great taste in women and jewelry


----------



## daniele_ut

srauchbauer said:


> does everyone have there LGMH ready for the october trips???




working on making a flag with a LGMH to put on the stroller so I don't loose the stroller on this trip.[/QUOTE]

My WHOLE stroller is actually lime green and so is the new messenger bag I just got.  Does that count?


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> Adding a link to DizMiz's thread will make my job easier! What thread are you referring to: the "Oct 2010 Anyone" (I think that is it?)



No.  This is DizMe's thread - specifically about the party -

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2564850

I think it's called Halloween Party, Anyone?  The October thread is separate!!


----------



## tksbaskets

iKristin said:


> I can change the name on it if anyone wants one



Really???  I'd love one for my Oct 13 trip.


----------



## PrincessMaleficent

iKristin said:


> I can change the name on it if anyone wants one



Would you please!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> No.  This is DizMe's thread - specifically about the party -
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2564850
> 
> I think it's called Halloween Party, Anyone?  The October thread is separate!!



Thanks Sherry. 

I have added the link for DizMe's post to the Mickey Halloween Party on post 2
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2560082&page=2


----------



## Funball

change name of what? what did i miss?

thanks tbaskets!


----------



## PrincessMaleficent

funball said:


> change name of what? What did i miss?
> 
> Thanks tbaskets!



lgmm


----------



## iKristin

HERE YA GO!!

PrincessMaleficent: 







tksbaskets type 1: 






tksbaskets type 2:






And a blank one for anyone else that wants just the design itself and wants to add their own touch


----------



## Funball

so do u print those? what do u do with them....?? i know what we do with the lg paint chips... but this is(what kristen made) all new to me!


----------



## iKristin

It's my version of the paint chip  I printed it out and I'm gonna laminate it


----------



## farmgirljen

Kiristin that is awesome! I am sure I have asked you before- but where in Oregon do you live?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice LGMM with the bones on the bottom iKristin, its to bad that you don't have a boys LGMM. It would be nice if you could make one.

Just one more day till my trip to DL and MHP. I just can't think about anything else until we leave first thing in the morning.


----------



## wendypooh22

iKristin said:


> I can change the name on it if anyone wants one



I would love one with my DIS name on it..

wendypooh22

Thanks!


----------



## wendypooh22

JH87 said:


> First day of October is tomorrow!!! And so is the first Halloween Party in DL!!!!!
> I'm excited for photos!!




We will be there and I am sooo excited!!


----------



## mrsw94

iKristin said:


> And a blank one for anyone else that wants just the design itself and wants to add their own touch



Do you just copy it into Word?  What font did you use for the names?  So cute!


----------



## stitch4336

WAAAAAYYYYY TOOOO EXCITED TO WORK NOW!  Just made my ressies for our trip - we're eating at the Big Thunder BBQ before MHP on 10/22 and Cafe Orleans the next evening   We also decided to do the Haunted Gingerbread House Workshop at Ralph Brennan's on 10/23.  They said they had lots of room still if anyone is interested in doing this.  It's $45 for one house and two seats.  (Sodas provided - adult drinks and food available for purchase.)

OK back to work now


----------



## iKristin

I use photoshop, it's called Walt Disney Script. I can make a guys one. I live in Hood River lol


----------



## iKristin

For the guys


----------



## wendypooh22

iKristin said:


> For the guys



Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

iKristin said:


> For the guys



Thank you!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Kristin I love your version of the lgmmh! It's alot better than the Home Depot paint chips.


----------



## where's_my_prince

bought some disney halloween decorations today!!

walgreens
light up mickey pumpkin 
light mickey ghost
trick or treat mickey pumpkin

disneystore.com:
pink cinderella pumpkin
mickey pumpkin halloween lights!!!!

i'm trying to buy a halloween costume off ebay because disneystore is too expensive!

TOMMOROW IS OCTOBER!!!!


----------



## where's_my_prince

15 more days!!


----------



## iKristin

Thanks


----------



## tksbaskets

iKristin said:


> I use photoshop, it's called Walt Disney Script. I can make a guys one. I live in Hood River lol



YOU ROCK!!  Thanks for sharing your talents with us


----------



## LKD

I have a question, I know in Disneyworld they have the princes out with the princesses for their event, are we going to have the princes out here?


----------



## Belle Ella

LKD said:


> I have a question, I know in Disneyworld they have the princes out with the princesses for their event, are we going to have the princes out here?



Sadly I didn't see a single one of the Princes out when I was there this weekend. Not even Aladdin who I usually see with Jasmine at the Oasis. I wish they would go back to doing this. I haven't seen the Princes since 2006 myself.


----------



## LKD

The Beast was spotted out a few weeks ago. I was hopeing that meant they were going to be out for the party


----------



## Belle Ella

LKD said:


> The Beast was spotted out a few weeks ago. I was hopeing that meant they were going to be out for the party



That could be the case! I know the Beast at leas has been out on occasion but as for if he'll be at the Party, I can't comment on that. Never been to one sadly. It's always a possibility though, right?


----------



## tksbaskets

LKD said:


> The Beast was spotted out a few weeks ago. I was hopeing that meant they were going to be out for the party



LKD where did you get the most excellent Belle costume?  You look great!


----------



## LKD

tksbaskets said:


> LKD where did you get the most excellent Belle costume?  You look great!



I made it myself ^-^ Thank you! I actually remade it but I'm not going to wear it this year for the party, It's a pain to wear a hoop skirt to a theme park


----------



## McNic

First MHP tomorrow night! Can't wait to hear about it!

Also, I'm sure this is somewhere in the thread but I am afraid I have fallen behind...for all the SoCal people out there: Is this a "heatwave" or "heat normal"  for this time of year? Been watching the temps and whoa mama...you could fry an egg on the sidewalk with those temps.


----------



## smiley_face2

iKristin said:


> HERE YA GO!!
> 
> And a blank one for anyone else that wants just the design itself and wants to add their own touch



Thankyou so much for this!! I've never been able to find the paint chips up here, and had considered asking someone to mail one to me, but this is awesome!! I love love love the bones at the bottom!


----------



## Vala

No princes for the parties last year sadly. 

The blog mentioned a photostop called "Aladdin and Friends" (or something like that) though at the Oasis. So I was assuming at least Aladdin would be out this year.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Today is Oct 1st.  and the first day of MHP. I'm just leaving in just one hour and I am very excited. I will try to keep my TR updated during the day and post the MHP pictures later. You can read my updates on my signature below. Hope everything goes well today.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

mvf-m11c said:


> Today is Oct 1st.  and the first day of MHP. I'm just leaving in just one hour and I am very excited. I will try to keep my TR updated during the day and post the MHP pictures later. You can read my updates on my signature below. Hope everything goes well today.



I will be following along.    Have a great time.


----------



## mom4princesses

mvf-m11c said:


> Today is Oct 1st.  and the first day of MHP. I'm just leaving in just one hour and I am very excited. I will try to keep my TR updated during the day and post the MHP pictures later. You can read my updates on my signature below. Hope everything goes well today.



Can't wait!  Have a great time, we have 7 more days until we leave.  8 until we hit the parks.  Im so excited.


----------



## funatdisney

The first MHP tonight!!! For everyone going, have a great time. Waiting anxiously for the first reports and pictures!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I've got 1 more day, and can't wait to go! I'm also looking forward to pics and info from the first MHP party tonight, but may not have time to look at them as my flight leaves early tomorrow morning.


----------



## barefootmomma

funatdisney said:


> The first MHP tonight!!! For everyone going, have a great time. Waiting anxiously for the first reports and pictures!



Agreed!! Happy October everyone!!


----------



## srauchbauer

barefootmomma said:


> Agreed!! Happy October everyone!!



Oh I hope that when I wake up tomorrow and get on the board there is tons of info and pics on the party.  Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Can't wait to read about the party tonight!  I hope everyone has a great time this weekend!  Eat something pumpkin for me!


----------



## JH87

Happy October!!!
I thought this was adorable!


----------



## barefootmomma

Oh my goodness, that is beyond precious! Is that your puppy?


----------



## JH87

No, it was on some pet supply company facebook page as halloween costume ideas for dogs lol
i've tried to dress my dog up once for halloween and he decided it was more fun to chew off the costume than wear it.


----------



## srauchbauer

JH87 said:


> No, it was on some pet supply company facebook page as halloween costume ideas for dogs lol
> i've tried to dress my dog up once for halloween and he decided it was more fun to chew off the costume than wear it.



that custome was precious but I would say Sparky would rather eat his costume then wear it (specially since he is only 3 months old).


----------



## SueTGGR

McNic said:


> Also, I'm sure this is somewhere in the thread but I am afraid I have fallen behind...for all the SoCal people out there: Is this a "heatwave" or "heat normal"  for this time of year? Been watching the temps and whoa mama...you could fry an egg on the sidewalk with those temps.


I am a former So Cal & currently a Nor Cal person, the recent heat wave was caused by winds coming in from the desert.  It happens down there once or twice a year (I believe). This one is the worse I have seen, the temps were abnormally hot! It should go back to their "Night and Early Morning Low Clouds" weather. Translated, it should be warm (80's?) during the day after the clouds burn off and then just cool enough for a light jacket in the PM. But I would check a weather forecast as I am talking historically. I think you guys just has some sprinkles yesterday didn't you? http://www.accuweather.com/us/ca/anaheim/92801/forecast-details.asp is a good place to start.


----------



## iKristin

15 days!!!! It's october yay!!!


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> Today is Oct 1st.  and the first day of MHP. I'm just leaving in just one hour and I am very excited. I will try to keep my TR updated during the day and post the MHP pictures later. You can read my updates on my signature below. Hope everything goes well today.



Have a fantastic time, Bret!  I know you won't read this because you're already gone and having a blast, but I wanted to say it anyway!!



BELLEDOZER said:


> I've got 1 more day, and can't wait to go! I'm also looking forward to pics and info from the first MHP party tonight, but may not have time to look at them as my flight leaves early tomorrow morning.



Trish, I'm so excited for you that you are about to go!  Doesn't it seem like forever that we've been discussing your trip and the party (when we were all waiting for the party details) and all that?  I can't believe the time is finally here!!  I am going to pay close attention to how your trip goes because you are doing it totally solo - even the party.  I still don't know for sure if I will end up solo at DLR or not - including the party - but it will help me get a better idea of how successful a solo DLR Halloween Time trip can be, and it may give me more inspiration to do one, either now or in the future.


----------



## LKD

I"m so excited for tonight! I'm a bit worried. My friend who drove past anaheim to pick me up said it's raining hard but in spurts


----------



## Sherry E

McNic said:


> First MHP tomorrow night! Can't wait to hear about it!
> 
> Also, I'm sure this is somewhere in the thread but I am afraid I have fallen behind...for all the SoCal people out there: Is this a "heatwave" or "heat normal"  for this time of year? Been watching the temps and whoa mama...you could fry an egg on the sidewalk with those temps.



This heatwave we had this week is not normal.  I have to say I expected that we would get hit with some major heat in Fall because our summer was relatively mild.  Every now and then the end of September/beginning of October might see a bad heatwave - but not usually in the 113 degree range like it was this week!!

October is a very odd month in terms of weather.  It could be dry, slightly windy and hot (and then the wildfires begin), or it could be cool, crisp and even rainy.  Or it could be totally gusty, knock-you-on-your-butt windy!!  It is usually NOT humid in October - that's very unusual, but yet it's humid now.  Humidity is good, though, in that it will help stave off wildfires - which is what we want.  When the air is dry, like it usually is, that is a big contributor to the fires.




LKD said:


> I"m so excited for tonight! I'm a bit worried. My friend who drove past anaheim to pick me up said it's raining hard but in spurts



I'm in SoCal - there have been very, very isolated bursts of rain in specific areas - but it's definitely not a wide area being covered.  My area has not been rained on today (though we had rain and thunder a couple of days ago).  But certain parts of Orange County are in the path of the sudden bursts of rain.  

It is quite humid and sticky - so get ready for that.

The actual temperatures are supposed to be in the 80's today (that includes L.A. and Inland Orange County/Anaheim).  Right now it's 72 degrees where I am - but again, humid, so it feels much warmer.  I imagine it's the same at DLR right now, except with sudden rainfall!


----------



## JH87

Rain? how weird!
Cali weather is nuts! 
I just checked AccuWeather for a prediction on how it's gonna be when I go...it says upper 70s, low 80s and I am thrilled!!
I know it's 2 weeks in advanced & that could easily change, but it's nice to have some sort of official prediciton!


----------



## Funball

WHAT IS WIT THIS CALI WEATHER???

lightning and thunder with full sun??? wht the heck??


----------



## farmgirljen

Seriously? Lightening and full sun today? haha...wondering if I should throw in my rubber boots and a rain poncho


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Ponchos--one more t hing to add to the packing list.  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## where's_my_prince

whoever's going today have fun and be sure to report back what kind of candy they were giving out!!


----------



## where's_my_prince

guys, is it possible to get into cafe orleans without a reservation. i'm still undecided where we want to eat for dinner, and cafe orleans is an option...


----------



## barefootmomma

where's_my_prince said:


> guys, is it possible to get into cafe orleans without a reservation. i'm still undecided where we want to eat for dinner, and cafe orleans is an option...



I eat there pretty frequently and never have a reservation.  Sometimes there is a wait, but it's usually not terribly long. You can try calling the morning of the day you're wanting to have dinner there and booking a PS time then. Otherwise, give the walk-up a shot, it always works out ok for us.


----------



## Sherry E

where's_my_prince said:


> guys, is it possible to get into cafe orleans without a reservation. i'm still undecided where we want to eat for dinner, and cafe orleans is an option...



I'm pretty sure you can just walk up.  I mean, there may be a wait of some kind (or maybe you will be lucky and get there when there is no wait), but I think you can just walk up and ask to be seated.

I was told by Disneyland Dining that the only place that actually requires a reservation is Blue Bayou, even though it is recommended that you get reservations for other table service places.  And in the last year, some people reported even being able to get tables at BB without a reservation.  I think Cafe Orleans should be no problem!


----------



## Sherry E

*To all the Halloween lovers out there (and I have a hunch there are many of you) -*

One of our wonderful DIS'ers - mommaU4 (otherwise known as Beth, otherwise known as one of the famous DIS Divas) - has started an amazing thread in the DL Community section called "Anything and everything Halloween!," which is *all* *about Halloween*!!

Beth's thread will be a celebration of all things Halloween-related (though not about Disneyland, specifically).  She wants to see photos of Halloween costumes, hear about Halloween baking ideas and recipes, see your photos of Halloween decorations and carved pumpkins, share ideas for Halloween parties, etc., etc.  

Be sure to check out "Anything and everything Halloween!" in the DL Community forum and celebrate the fabulous holiday that is Halloween!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Have a fantastic time, Bret!  I know you won't read this because you're already gone and having a blast, but I wanted to say it anyway!!



Thanks Sherry, I am just a few hours away from DL and we just got off the grapevine. I'm updating all my info from my car. I hate going up on the grapevine since we have to use a lot of gas to go up in the mountains. I am very excited about MHP and the halloween decorations. I just updated my Tr on my signature and i will keep updating during the day and night.

Thank you for all the information so I could make my trip smoother than normal.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I am currently in the park during MHP and it was very interesting on how they setup the guests with a MHP ticket. DL is using the middle gate entrance as the main entrance for the MHP attendees while other guests are still allowed to enter the park on the left hand side. There were alot of different guests with Disney costumes and unique costumes. And like the reports were correct, when DL scans the ticket there was a line going to the right hand side and CMs are giving guests a wristband. Today color is purple. Than when we enter the park, the gave us a nice bag. I'll post it later tonight and the park map for MHP.

I will keep posting updates later during the day, but here are some pics of how DL is managing the MHP guests and other pics.





















You can look at my pics on my flickr on my signature of the GCH and MHP.


----------



## canadadisney

YAHHHHHHH!!!!! Pictures! We go on Tuesday, I need to see pictures!!! YAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## Priory

Any wristband stations *in* the park? I am trying to get an idea if we need to leave and come back in on Tuesday. 

Thanks for the pics and updates. I am so excited!


----------



## barefootmomma

mvf-m11c said:


> I am currently in the park during MHP and it was very interesting on how they setup the guests with a MHP ticket. DL is using the middle gate entrance as the main entrance for the MHP attendees while other guests are still allowed to enter the park on the left hand side. There were alot of different guests with Disney costumes and unique costumes. And like the reports were correct, when DL scans the ticket there was a line going to the right hand side and CMs are giving guests a wristband. Today color is purple. Than when we enter the park, the gave us a nice bag. I'll post it later tonight and the park map for MHP.
> 
> I will keep posting updates later during the day, but here are some pics of how DL is managing the MHP guests and other pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can look at my pics on my flickr on my signature of the GCH and MHP.



Great pictures! I checked out your flikr too. Looking forward to your full report. Have a great time!!


----------



## tdashgirl

mvf-m11c said:


> I am currently in the park during MHP and it was very interesting on how they setup the guests with a MHP ticket.


You rock!  I can't wait to see more.


----------



## iKristin

Got some pics for y'all 

After entrance, CMs put a wristband on you and stamp your ticket





Complimentary Dia de los Muertos face painting in Zocalo Park
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Event decor includes inflatable ghosts & pumpkins





Cast shirts for Mickey's Halloween Party


----------



## Sherry E

I love the live-from-the-scene photos that we get on this thread (like VictoriaAndMatt provided on the first day of Halloween Time and like Bret is doing for us now at the MHP).  

Thank you, Bret!!  And they brought back the giant Ghost Mickey and that other Mickey Pumpkin from the TOTP!  I can't wait to see what the other areas of DL look like for the MHP!!!  

This means it's time for me to update the Table of Contents!!


----------



## Belle Ella

I only wish I had a phone smart enough that I could have done the same thing! Next year, maybe. I need to start looking into a new plan since I already need to start changing my teting options. Oiy.

EEE! I love Disney at Halloween!!


----------



## tdashgirl

MousePlanetAVP on Twitter is posting photos   I swear I only have a twitter account for DLR updates! 

She posted a map!


----------



## barefootmomma

tdashgirl said:


> MousePlanetAVP on Twitter is posting photos   I swear I only have a twitter account for DLR updates!
> 
> She posted a map!





I'm so glad they're giving party maps with specific location for character interaction and treats!


----------



## amamax2

Yay pictures!!

Looks like so much fun - wish I was there!!!

Thanks to those who are posting!


----------



## dizneedoll

YAY for live updates. But I can't see the pictures?? Can everyone else see them? Or is it just me?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Currently I am in the park right now it is a little bit busy with both mhp guests and the regular guests. I have seen a lot of nice costumes and I love some of the kids with their Disney costumes. Right now, DL announced that Disneyland will close at 7 pm and give an extra hour for non-ticket holders to go shopping. They also announced that if guests who do not have a mhp ticket will be able to purchase it at the plaza pavilion. 

Just like what one of the post said that cms are wearing a nice orange halloween sweatshirt. When the cms scan your tickets, they take you to the right side of the entrance and cm band the guests up and after that they give u a treat bag. It is small but it is big enough. 

They are notletting anyone in the viewing area in front of sb castle until 8pm.  Right now i am right by the barricade right next to tomorrowland and hoping to get in and get my spot for hs.

I will keep you all updated later.


----------



## PrincessAuroraPink

dizneedoll said:


> YAY for live updates. But I can't see the pictures?? Can everyone else see them? Or is it just me?



Nope, I can't see them either.


----------



## tdashgirl

dizneedoll said:


> YAY for live updates. But I can't see the pictures?? Can everyone else see them? Or is it just me?


I can see all of them


----------



## mom4princesses

Thanks for posting pics of the party so quickly.  I keep checking my computer to see if anyone has posted more about the party.  Hope you all are having a great time, can't wait for my turn.


----------



## srauchbauer

PrincessAuroraPink said:


> Nope, I can't see them either.



I can't see them either


----------



## asianway

you can see they if you go to the mouseplanetavp twitter directly


----------



## dizneedoll

asianway said:


> you can see they if you go to the mouseplanetavp twitter directly



ok, thanks!


----------



## Diznygrl

So they're letting non-ticket holders amble around Main Street for the entire first hour of the party?  Hmm, dunno how I feel about that...


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Sounds like the trick or treat lines are crazy.  We never bother with the TOT stations until after the fireworks.  There is never lines after that.  Plus we don't have heavy bags of candy to lug on rides, etc.

Wonder if my WDW experience can be used for DL Halloween party?


----------



## where's_my_prince

Halloweenqueen said:


> Sounds like the trick or treat lines are crazy.  We never bother with the TOT stations until after the fireworks.  There is never lines after that.  Plus we don't have heavy bags of candy to lug on rides, etc.
> 
> Wonder if my WDW experience can be used for DL Halloween party?



thats a really good idea. thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## dizneedoll

The TOT lines move fast though. Last year we did it early on and the lines were super long but all of them moved pretty fast. I think I will wait till later this year though, I'm thinking that they might give more candy the later it gets!


----------



## where's_my_prince

i read somewhere they provide trick or treat bags, is that true?


----------



## dizneedoll

where's_my_prince said:


> i read somewhere they provide trick or treat bags, is that true?



Yes. Last year they were just little plastic bags with a Halloween party design on them. I'm betting it's pretty much the same thing this year. We're bringing our own.


----------



## Diznygrl

If you plan on doing a lot of trick or treating, I recommend bringing your own bag.  The ones Disney provides are not big enough for the amount of candy you will collect!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Diznygrl said:


> If you plan on doing a lot of trick or treating, I recommend bringing your own bag.  The ones Disney provides are not big enough for the amount of candy you will collect!



I agree with the pp that the bags that DL give you when u enter the park is not that big enough to go through all the attains around DL. I brought my own Halloween bag just in case if the bag that DL gives u is not big enough.


----------



## SueTGGR

MousePlanetMVP on twitter has pictures of the bags. Toy Story 3 on one side & Beauty & the Beast on the other. They look about the same size as what we had 2 years ago (had Wall-e that time). They are fine to go from station to station but I would suggest at least one backpack to dump it into as you go along. Not because it doesn't fit but more about the weight of the candy. I had a pillow case I dumped it into & it was slipping out of my hands by the end of the night it was so heavy. Back pack definitely this time!


----------



## idkmybffminnie

Heres a link to mouseplanets twitter, follow them and get updated.


----------



## dizneedoll

Yikes! AVP just said they are running out of candy! That's bad. Really bad this early in the night. I can just see the lines forming at City Hall if they start shutting down too many candy stations.


----------



## iKristin

This is probably a busier party as well since it's a Friday


----------



## barefootmomma

I'm curious, what do the lines look like for the character photo ops? Are those the same lines as the treat stations?


----------



## Diznygrl

Hmm, well so much for the "50" treat stations??  I looked at the picture of the map and only counted seven.


----------



## iKristin

Those are just the main spots where the hidden trails are, they don't mark all the treat stations individually


----------



## Diznygrl

Ahh, ok.  Thanks, I was worried for a second there.


----------



## Sherry E

Diznygrl said:


> Hmm, well so much for the "50" treat stations??  I looked at the picture of the map and only counted seven.



Could you tell which areas they were located in?  Did there appear to be a trail in each land, from the way it looked on the map?


----------



## where's_my_prince

running out candy ? not good


----------



## Diznygrl

Hmm, upon closer inspection I see that there are eight trails...I missed one hiding waaaay in the back of Critter Country.

So I see one in Critter Country, two in New Orleans Square (one by Rivers of America and one I think in amongst the NoS shops?), one on Big Thunder Trail, two in Fantasyland (one by Dumbo and one in PFF), one in the Fantasia Gardens area and one in the walkway between Matterhorn and Tomorrowland.


----------



## SueTGGR

dizneedoll said:


> Yikes! AVP just said they are running out of candy! That's bad. Really bad this early in the night. I can just see the lines forming at City Hall if they start shutting down too many candy stations.


I don't think it is that they run out of candy completely but that the runners with more candy are slow coming to the stations. I'm sure they use the same carts they have had in the past and they can only handle so much candy. I noticed they had more underneath but it goes quick and the CM are generous or at least that is what we observed when we went 2 yrs ago. I can't imagine they run out of candy that quick! There would be riots.


----------



## skiingfast

What kind of candies are people getting?


----------



## dizneedoll

SueTGGR said:


> I don't think it is that they run out of candy completely but that the runners with more candy are slow coming to the stations. I'm sure they use the same carts they have had in the past and they can only handle so much candy. I noticed they had more underneath but it goes quick and the CM are generous or at least that is what we observed when we went 2 yrs ago. I can't imagine they run out of candy that quick! There would be riots.



Yeah, I can't really imagine that they'd be running out of candy completely.  What you say makes sense.


----------



## wendypooh22

skiingfast said:


> What kind of candies are people getting?



Super good stuff! Snickers, almond joy, Reese's, suckers, rasins,  apples. We ran into an empty candy trail earlier, but its smooth sailing now. But it is pretty warm and humid.


----------



## mvf-m11c

skiingfast said:


> What kind of candies are people getting?



Just like the pp said DL gave out some nice stuff, twix, kit kat, skittles, m&m's snickers, musketeers, crunch, ghirardelli chocolate, apples, reeces, milky way, etc. That is not bad for a day.

I tried to count all the different treat locations around DL and I couldn't count for 50 treat stations around the park. There were some locations where they had 4 treat stations lined up in a row behind Matternhorn Mountain (by TT)


----------



## Eeee-va

Thanks so much for the updates, everyone!

If you look at the full-size picture of the map at http://twitpic.com/2tsa4u/full it may give a hint as to which rides are and aren't running.  The MousePlanet Twitter indicated that Small World was not running, and it doesn't have a number on the map, nor does anything in Toontown (the latter is no surprise).


----------



## Disney Dreams

I needed a little Disney magic in my life so I ran away to the Park for a brief bit this afternoon.  I got there about 5:30pm, so it was just enough time to take in the Disney "feel," but it did the trick of refreshing my spirit, which is exactly what I needed.

On my way in, party-attendees were on the tram as well.  Also, on my way out, everything was party-related (as it was 7pm).  I have a few things to share that I thought everyone here would be interested in.

1.  Maps - As everyone was entering the Park (after 7 as I was heading out) they were handing out maps.  I asked for one and was nicely given one.
















The map shows trick or treat locations, live entertainment, special Halloween themed merchandise, event merchandise locations, and the route of Mickey's Costume Party Cavalcade.

The side "panels" list everything (attractions, shops, etc...) that are open during the party.

The image below shows the front cover on the left and the inside panel on the right.






I have some other pictures to share, after I upload them. 

- Dreams


----------



## Vala

mvf-m11c said:


> skittles, crunch, ghirardelli chocolate, reeces



That means Vala plus room mates are covered. 

I'm trying to match up the  character photo ops to the spots given on the map. Anyone got an idea what the Haunted Mansion one and the one at NOS could be? I assume one of them would be Pirates. But I can't read my own handwriting anymore if the second could be Jack and Sally or something else.


----------



## Disney Dreams

I know many of you were worried about people being allowed to do things once the party started.   There were several announcements stating those without party tickets needed to leave the park OR purchase tickets for the party at (some location I don't recall). 

As posted previously, it was announced that those without wristbands could shop on Main Street for one hour.  This is normal Park-operating-procedure.  Remember, if the Park closes at midnight, you can shop on Main Street until 1am.  So this is not unusual at all.

There was Halloween music playing on Main Street as I was leaving (around 7:05pm) and there were cool projections along the buildings on Main Street.  They sort of "drifted" across the buildings.  I took a few shots.
















There was also a black cat of which my photo is more a blur than a feline.  ROFL

Then, along the ground on Main Street an image floated about.  There were mass people walking so it was real tough to photograph, but here you go, albeit upside down, but there it is nonetheless.






As I was exiting the Park, I looked back over my shoulder at the very festive Main Street (as I always do) to see the castle one last moment.  It was changing colors - Halloween-like colors: green, purple, very cool.  

- Dreams


----------



## Disney Dreams

Lastly, here's just some fun pics I took.  Some are similar to photos posted by others, but slightly different so I hope someone enjoys them.

LOVE him!  \/










Festive Window






Guests, dressed for the evening











Just plain "purdy":











A little artsy in my composition:







Halloween Food Porn, anyone?











And my closing shot:






Hope you enjoyed,
Dreams


----------



## haley's mom

Hoping someone posts pictures/information about the characters.  Who was out?  Where?  Costumes?

What about the "parade"?  It's really not a parade, correct?


----------



## RweTHEREyet

mvf-m11c said:


> Just like the pp said DL gave out some nice stuff, twix, kit kat, skittles, m&m's snickers, musketeers, crunch, ghirardelli chocolate, apples, reeces, milky way, etc. That is not bad for a day.
> 
> I tried to count all the different treat locations around DL and I couldn't count for 50 treat stations around the park. There were some locations where they had 4 treat stations lined up in a row behind Matternhorn Mountain (by TT)



Wow, that is far better candy than the cheap stuff they have given out at WDW the last couple of times we went.  Very little chocolate given out in Florida.   However, I am sure I will be leaving most of mine behind in California with my son rather than bringing it home on the plane.


----------



## Pirate Speedy

Thanks for all the pictures Dreams


----------



## RweTHEREyet

I tried printing out the map, and it just didn't work.  Since we are arriving on a Sunday and not going to the party until Tuesday, I wonder if I could go to Guest Services and ask for one, so I can plot our plan of attack in advance.  Think they would give me one?

I am loving all the pictures that everyone has shared.  I have to say, it sure looks crowded to me.  I wonder if that is because it is the first party and a Friday night or if they will all be like that.  Truly hoping that Tuesdays parties are not quite as busy.


----------



## Kristina

Hi! I will be at the Park on Nov. 1st and wonder if there is any chance that Ghost Galaxy will still be operating? Also, if they do take it down does that mean that Space Mountain will be closed while I'm there ? I really can't find information on this anywhere, thanks! While your at it I guess the Halloween decorations will be pretty much down when I arrive right, and Christmas will be going up? Sorry I haven't been to Disneyland in ages, thanks!


----------



## mom4princesses

Great pictures, thanks Disney Dreams.  Can't wait to hear all about the party.  I arrive on a Friday and hope to get a party map as well since we don't go until Tuesday.  Only 6 more days and we are off to see the mouse.


----------



## farmgirljen

We are driving south to the mouse as I type lol. Looking forward to seeing more pics and readiong about the halloween party. We are going to tuesdays party!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Dreams -

Thanks for all the pictures!  Loved them!  I know it was reported somewhere that there would be 50 treat stations.  Didn't look like quite that many, though.  Also...I was looking at the pictures you took of the dressed up party-goers waiting to go in.  It looks like you might have randomly taken pictures of a group that already started a trip report!  They had already posted pictures of their group in the costumes they'd be wearing at the first party.  They were going as Anastasia, Drizella, Sally, Jasmine, Belle, and Gaston.  I think it's them anyway.  How funny!


----------



## Sherry E

Kristina said:


> Hi! I will be at the Park on Nov. 1st and wonder if there is any chance that Ghost Galaxy will still be operating? Also, if they do take it down does that mean that Space Mountain will be closed while I'm there ? I really can't find information on this anywhere, thanks! While your at it I guess the Halloween decorations will be pretty much down when I arrive right, and Christmas will be going up? Sorry I haven't been to Disneyland in ages, thanks!



Kristina - Hi!  Sadly, yes, Ghost Galaxy will be down on November 1st while they remove the overlay.  If Halloween were falling on a Saturday this year, then they would have kept Ghost Galaxy open through Sunday (which would have been 11/1).  Because Halloween falls on Sunday, it's easy to just end the Halloween season right there and then begin to put up the Christmas decorations.

The holiday season begins on 11/12 and there is a lot of work to do in a short period of time - much more than what they do for Halloween Time.  So chances are there will be some decorations going up slowly, just before Halloween Time ends.  

What you may be lucky enough to see - it can't be guaranteed, but it might be one of those flukes - is a day or two of remaining Halloween decorations that have not been removed yet and early Christmas decorations that have begun to go up.  A couple of folks have reported being at DLR last year on 'overlap days,' when the daytime blanket of snow was already on the Castle for the holidays while there were still pumpkins out and about for Halloween!!  You won't get the full Halloween Time decorations or the full Christmas experience, but you may see a rare occurrence of a bit of both holidays colliding!!


----------



## dizneedoll

RweTHEREyet said:


> Wow, that is far better candy than the cheap stuff they have given out at WDW the last couple of times we went.  Very little chocolate given out in Florida.   However, I am sure I will be leaving most of mine behind in California with my son rather than bringing it home on the plane.



The candy at DCA last year was junk too. The report on this years candy sounds more promising but last year I heard mixed reports. Some listed good stuff and others said lousy. I wonder if it just depends on the night or what is available?? 



RweTHEREyet said:


> I tried printing out the map, and it just didn't work.  Since we are arriving on a Sunday and not going to the party until Tuesday, I wonder if I could go to Guest Services and ask for one, so I can plot our plan of attack in advance.  Think they would give me one?



Yes, definitely go by City Hall and ask. I don't see why they wouldn't be happy to give you one. 

Any info on the Cavalcade or pics and what characters were where for photos would be great! TIA!


----------



## Sherry E

Disney Dreams said:


> I know many of you were worried about people being allowed to do things once the party started.   There were several announcements stating those without party tickets needed to leave the park OR purchase tickets for the party at (some location I don't recall).
> 
> As posted previously, it was announced that those without wristbands could shop on Main Street for one hour.  This is normal Park-operating-procedure.  Remember, if the Park closes at midnight, you can shop on Main Street until 1am.  So this is not unusual at all.
> 
> There was Halloween music playing on Main Street as I was leaving (around 7:05pm) and there were cool projections along the buildings on Main Street.  They sort of "drifted" across the buildings.  I took a few shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was also a black cat of which my photo is more a blur than a feline.  ROFL
> 
> Then, along the ground on Main Street an image floated about.  There were mass people walking so it was real tough to photograph, but here you go, albeit upside down, but there it is nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I was exiting the Park, I looked back over my shoulder at the very festive Main Street (as I always do) to see the castle one last moment.  It was changing colors - Halloween-like colors: green, purple, very cool.
> 
> - Dreams



Thank you so much, Dreams, for the wonderful photos!  I love those projections - it's funny, because in the photos the people almost seem to be unaware of the projections happening around them.  I'm sure they are aware, but it almost comes off as something that only we can see but they can't!

Anyway, time to update the Table of Contents again!!

Oh, and by the way - I know what you mean about needing a dose of Disney to refresh your spirit.  I wish I were in a position where I could do that - just kind of hop over there for a quick visit here and there to re-energize or people watch or breathe in some magic air.  I do that for other places - I'll head over to LACMA or the Farmers Market or wherever for a couple of hours, just to get my mind off of things.  If I were closer to DLR, I would most certainly do that all the time!  As a matter of fact, I never understand why my friend who lives in Anaheim, just minutes away from DLR, doesn't get an AP and do the same thing.  She could walk there - she doesn't even need to deal with parking!  But, alas, no...while she enjoys DLR and has fun there, she has not been hit by the Disney Snowball!


----------



## Sherry E

dizneedoll said:


> The candy at DCA last year was junk too. The report on this years candy sounds more promising but last year I heard mixed reports. Some listed good stuff and others said lousy. I wonder if it just depends on the night or what is available??
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, definitely go by City Hall and ask. I don't see why they wouldn't be happy to give you one.
> 
> Any info on the Cavalcade or pics and what characters were where for photos would be great! TIA!




I got great candy in 2008 - Hershey's miniatures, Ghirardelli, M&M's, Snickers, Three Musketeers, Reese's Peanut Butter Cups, Nestle Crunch, Tootsie Rolls and Tootsie Pops, etc. (also a bunch of stuff I had no interest in).  Pretty much any mini-size candy you can think of.  But, we were there on the first night of the TOTP in 2008, when candy was probably abundant.  Last year, I didn't hear as much about the type of candy being handed out as I heard about the fact that they were handing out less of it (not as much as in 2008).  The handfuls were smaller, I heard.

Funny thing is - I did a DLR survey about the Halloween party after my party night in 2008.  They asked me if I would participate while I was at the party and then they e-mailed the survey later.  All the questions were about what I thought of the TOTP and if I liked the entertainment, photo ops and candy selection, etc.  I said I liked the candy selection, but it makes me wonder if a bunch of other people said they did NOT like it and that's why there was lousy candy last year?


----------



## RweTHEREyet

> Thank you so much, Dreams, for the wonderful photos! I love those projections - it's funny, because in the photos the people almost seem to be unaware of the projections happening around them. I'm sure they are aware, but it almost comes off as something that only we can see but they can't!



They do this at WDW, and it interesting that while you are on Main Street, you don't necessarily notice those projections (at least when you are entering the Park) as they are so high up, but when you are at either end, either at the Hub or the Train Station, they become much more obvious.  You probably notice them more as you are leaving because you know they are there.


----------



## Vala

Sherry E said:


> I got great candy in 2008 - Hershey's miniatures, Ghirardelli, M&M's, Snickers, Three Musketeers, Reese's Peanut Butter Cups, Nestle Crunch, Tootsie Rolls and Tootsie Pops, etc. (also a bunch of stuff I had no interest in).  Pretty much any mini-size candy you can think of.



We went towards the end last year, and I definitely remember getting all of that too. Tootsie Rolls and Tootsie Pops I had most of, but the ratio of good stuff to junk was still 3:1.


----------



## Kristina

Sherry E said:


> Kristina - Hi!  Sadly, yes, Ghost Galaxy will be down on November 1st while they remove the overlay.



Thank you Sherry for your quick response! I'm disapointed tho, I didn't even know about Ghost Galaxy as I've been visiting WDW regularly for a while now. I will be arriving in LA on the 30th and could technically visit DL for a while on the morning of the 31st but I am afraid of insulting my friends. They probably wouldn't understand since I'll have 3 days at the parks starting the following day. However I'd love to see it all done up for Halloween! Ahh well, I know I'd probably change my mind once I get to my dear friends home so I'll be okay! I think !!


----------



## JH87

deejdigsdis said:


> Dreams -
> 
> Thanks for all the pictures!  Loved them!  I know it was reported somewhere that there would be 50 treat stations.  Didn't look like quite that many, though.  Also...I was looking at the pictures you took of the dressed up party-goers waiting to go in.  It looks like you might have randomly taken pictures of a group that already started a trip report!  They had already posted pictures of their group in the costumes they'd be wearing at the first party.  They were going as Anastasia, Drizella, Sally, Jasmine, Belle, and Gaston.  I think it's them anyway.  How funny!



lol how funny


----------



## iKristin

I'm getting so close to my trip I am now dreaming about Disneyland almost every night hahaha. Last night I was at Disneyland with Zac Hanson of the band Hanson hehe, good dream  14 DAYS!!!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

What crazy weather it is today in DL. It was a little bit cloudy this morning but I expect this kind of morning and right now, it is sprinkling right now in the park.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

I wonder how the crowds were after 8pm.  Fireworks, rides, etc. TIA


----------



## mvf-m11c

Halloweenqueen said:


> I wonder how the crowds were after 8pm.  Fireworks, rides, etc. TIA



The crowds were kind of not bad, but it was really crowded around the Hub when MHP ticket holders were waiting to get a good spot for HS last night. The CMs didn't let anyone in the viewing area after the Mickey's Cavalcade parade past the hub. When the parade past by everyone went over to the front of SB castle and get a spot for HS. It was filled up in just about 10 minutes. Around 8:30, the viewing area in front of SBC was already filled up.

The rides were not as long as I expected. HMH was around 10 min wait, SMGG was at 30+ and some of the other rides around DL were just walk ons. It almost seemed like everyone in the park were just going to the treat locations and the character greeting areas.


----------



## iKristin

Good to know, I'm gonna focus on Splash Mountain hehehe


----------



## iKristin

WHOA!!! I passed a thousand posts lol


----------



## Sherry E

Bret, question- 

Is Jack Sparrow out this year?  I assumed he would be over in the Pirate area by NOS.  

Have you already told us which characters you saw and I missed it?  I was trying to keep up, but I don't know if anyone posted a list of which character photo ops were there and if I skipped over something accidentally.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are more pics from MHP, I have more on my video camera, but I have to edit it when i get back and I will post more pics of MHP on Sunday or Monday.

If you are in the park and don't have a MHP ticket, you can get a ticket at the Plaza Pavilion.















Lighting testing on SB castle











We were on the curb side in front of SB castle waiting for H.S. It was kind of insane that when the rope was dropped, a lot of guests went over to get a spot or came after the Cavalcade parade.


----------



## Belle Ella

AH! I so wish I could have gone on a party night. Phooey!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Bret, question-
> 
> Is Jack Sparrow out this year?  I assumed he would be over in the Pirate area by NOS.
> 
> Have you already told us which characters you saw and I missed it?  I was trying to keep up, but I don't know if anyone posted a list of which character photo ops were there and if I skipped over something accidentally.



My group was trying to pay attention to the treat stations instead of the character locations. We didn't see Jack Sparrow, but I heard from a CM at the park that he was there at the Frontierland dock. 

What I have saw at DL during MHP, I seen Aladdin and Jasmine at Aladdin Oasis, the Disney princesses at DPFF, Woody, Buzz, Jesse, Mickey and Minne at Big Thunder Ranch, Jack and Sally at French Market, and Disney Villains at IASW store. I also heard that Winnie the Pooh and his friends were at Critter Country. I couldn't take a picture during the night since it was blurry.


----------



## tdashgirl

thanks for all the new photos 

Doesn't sound like it was too bad of a problem having non-ticketed guests in the party?



dizneedoll said:


> The candy at DCA last year was junk too.


I've been to the party @ DCA 4 years in a row, and always got good candy. Yes - some junk (which kids love btw) but a lot of good candy.  Better than the stuff you get in the average neighborhood trick-or-treating.  JMO.


----------



## idkmybffminnie

ahhh im in the teens now, well til we leave for our trip but 20 days left til disney but SO excited now.


----------



## tjcrabb

Just a quick post from the parks! (DCA) I definitely agree with those saying bring an extra bag. I was at the party last night and mine was over flowing and I didn't even visit every station. In fact I stopped in one of the stores on my way out and the CM asked me if I wanted a sturdier bag to carry the candy in. There were pooh characters out. I heard that there was a costumed Winnie the pooh and I passed by Tigger in critter country. He was wearing snorkeling goggles and a hero outfit. I am not sure what he was supposed to be and I also heard people around me asking what he was. HS was fun but you need to be on the tomorrowland side of the hub other wise you will not get a very good view of jack and the images they show on that side. Also for the healthy treats they have raisins, dried apples, fresh apples (hard to find) and craisins. The craisins were at only one station that I saw and they were out by the time I was there although they probably restocked later. I did see a couple of stations that were completely empty and some CMs were complaing about running out early (900 pm or so)  I think like a previous poster said they couldn't restock it fast enough. They seemed to have enough replacement candy. Oh that reminds me, as I was waiting for HS I over heard someone say that the Mickey popcorn buckets won't be back until the 14th. 
Tricia


----------



## dizneedoll

tdashgirl said:


> thanks for all the new photos
> 
> Doesn't sound like it was too bad of a problem having non-ticketed guests in the party?
> 
> 
> I've been to the party @ DCA 4 years in a row, and always got good candy. Yes - some junk (which kids love btw) but a lot of good candy.  Better than the stuff you get in the average neighborhood trick-or-treating.  JMO.



I don't know why we got such lousy stuff then. Maybe it was just bad luck for us. I remember we were given 1 Ghiradelli chocolate each. The CM's seemed really stingy too. A lot of them didn't want to give me any candy and I got a lot of attitude and some dirty looks when I held up my bag. I recall lots of tootsie rolls (which is crap candy imo) and weird halloween gummi style candy, lots of raisins (yuck) but none of the first rate stuff. Hopefully we'll have better luck this year.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

tjcrabb said:


> There were pooh characters out. I heard that there was a costumed Winnie the pooh and I passed by Tigger in critter country. He was wearing snorkeling goggles and a hero outfit. I am not sure what he was supposed to be and I also heard people around me asking what he was.



You have to be up on My Friends Tigger & Pooh, sounds like Tigger was dressed as a Super Sleuth!


----------



## Diznygrl

I have to say that last year at DCA's party I got pretty much nothing but junk candy.  Seriously, just massive amounts of lemon heads, tootsie rolls, and gross gummi things.  Very little of the good stuff.  And it wasn't just my bad luck, because when you walked up to a treat station you could clearly see that the mix in the bins was 99% cheap and 1% good.  I had to compensate by going through the Ghiradelli line a couple extra times.   So to hear that this year they're doling out more of the quality candy is very good news indeed.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

What does everyone seem to have against tootsie rolls?  I love those!!


----------



## Rowlf

I had a totally different opinion - I thought the park was WAY too crowded, and the lines for HM were so long that we gave up.  We had to wait 35 minutes for SM, which is longer than I would like for a hard ticket event.  There were crowds everywhere until late; I was planning on going again, but I'm not sure I will because I think they sold way too many tickets.  I've been to MNSSHP in Floriday twice and the TOTP year before last, and this was the least fun I've had, mainly because it felt so crowded!

I loved the decorations, the fireworks were great, and the lighting was wonderful, but I honestly don't get why people spend so much of their time in the park waiting for candy when you can go to Target and get a bag for $2!

Also, I wish they would theme the music at the dance parties better - at Jack Skellington's, they went from a nice, gothy song (would have to look at my videos to remember what it was) straight into Backstreet Boys.  Aaarrgh!  NO!


----------



## Vala

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> You have to be up on My Friends Tigger & Pooh, sounds like Tigger was dressed as a Super Sleuth!



Yes, that absolutely sounds like a Super Sleuth.

If someone sees or has seen Eeyore in costume I'd love to know, or I might be the adult squealing like a 3 year old on sugar rush when I see him.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Rowlf said:


> I had a totally different opinion - I thought the park was WAY too crowded, and the lines for HM were so long that we gave up.  We had to wait 35 minutes for SM, which is longer than I would like for a hard ticket event.  There were crowds everywhere until late; I was planning on going again, but I'm not sure I will because I think they sold way too many tickets.  I've been to MNSSHP in Floriday twice and the TOTP year before last, and this was the least fun I've had, mainly because it felt so crowded!
> 
> I loved the decorations, the fireworks were great, and the lighting was wonderful, but I honestly don't get why people spend so much of their time in the park waiting for candy when you can go to Target and get a bag for $2!
> 
> Also, I wish they would theme the music at the dance parties better - at Jack Skellington's, they went from a nice, gothy song (would have to look at my videos to remember what it was) straight into Backstreet Boys.  Aaarrgh!  NO!



This is what I was afraid of.  First, this last night was not a sell-out date.  Imagine if the party HAD been sold out!

We have been going to MNSSHP for years.  Many on sell out nights.  MK just holds crowds better, I know, but the photos I've seen of last night look crazy crowded.

We love the Halloween party atmosphere, but we usually use a special event as an opportunity to jump on rides with no lines.  We grab candy late in the night or on the way out at WDW.  My children have never been to DL, so we were planning to concentrate on attractions during the party.

I haven't bought our tickets for the Halloween party because of this.  I may just buy an additional day's park hopper and leave at 8pm.  Yes, we will miss the fireworks, but it sounds like a difficult thing to get a good view anyway.

I was hoping to hear raves about the party.  

Hmm....I have to decide soon!  Time is running out!


----------



## tinksdreamwishes

nIce reviews so far- can anyone tell me if French Market Rest is open on the party nights? Or better yet- which places are closed? Just curious. Thanks!


----------



## radiatorsprings

tinksdreamwishes said:


> nIce reviews so far- can anyone tell me if French Market Rest is open on the party nights? Or better yet- which places are closed? Just curious. Thanks!



I am also wondering which restaurants are open during the party.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## SueTGGR

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> What does everyone seem to have against tootsie rolls?  I love those!!


Especially the flavored ones. 
Maybe everyone wants chocolate? I do too but Whatever we don't want we put aside to give out to the neighborhood kids for Halloween night.


----------



## SueTGGR

tjcrabb said:


> Oh that reminds me, as I was waiting for HS I over heard someone say that the Mickey popcorn buckets won't be back until the 14th.
> Tricia



Woo Hoo we will be there for the 15th party!


----------



## mom4princesses

Im a little sad to hear the party was so crowded, I want to think it was because it was a friday and the first one.  We are going on a Tuesday so I hope it's a little less crowded and now I know what to expect so maybe it won't be disappointing.  Well, enough of that, we leave in about 6 days and this time next week we will be spending our 1st day at DISNEYLAND.


----------



## Feistygirl916

Any word on the fireworks show being projected on iasw?  I think they did that last year, and we were able to sit down  and watch it...  But then again, it was available for everyone to watch, not just party guests.  

What about Zero?  Did he make an appearance?


----------



## Sherry E

I mentioned it way back in the Halloween at DL thread (part 1) - I found the lines to be long in certain areas at the TOTP 2 years ago.  Everywhere where you would ordinarily expect to find lines on any given day (such as TSMM), we found lines.  There seemed to be quite a lot of people congregated in certain spots in DCA, making it seem very crowded here and there.  Other spots were not bad.  

There were very long lines for some of the character photo ops and for some of the treat stations at the 2008 TOTP.  Not all of the treat stations had lines, but some had very lengthy ones.  The crowd surrounding Mickey and Minnie was daunting and that's why we never got photos with them in their Halloween finery.  My friend was not willing to wait for most of the characters.  I finally managed to get her to wait for Jack Sparrow - but it was a loooooonnnng line - and for Woody.

I thought it was funny because I knew that there were not as many folks at the TOTP as there would have been at the park during regular admission hours, and yet the same rides that would have lines in the daytime still had them at the party.

I guess I didn't bring up the lines for the party again too much here because I was hoping that the larger size of Disneyland, the different layout of DL (as opposed to DCA's layout) and the 50 treat stations to occupy guests would be advantageous in making wait times for rides and photo ops at the MHP more bearable.

Overall, I didn't find the crowds to be unbearable at the 2008 TOTP, but they were definitely heavy in spots.  Because there were enough areas to escape to where the crowds were not that bad, I guess it balanced out.  But I would say that anyone wanting photos with characters should expect long lines.  Certain rides & certain treat stations will most likely have substantial lines too, while others will have no lines at all.

I also think that a Friday night party is much more likely to have heavier crowds than a Tuesday night party.  It just makes more sense.


----------



## dizneedoll

Diznygrl said:


> I have to say that last year at DCA's party I got pretty much nothing but junk candy.  Seriously, just massive amounts of lemon heads, tootsie rolls, and gross gummi things.  Very little of the good stuff.  And it wasn't just my bad luck, because when you walked up to a treat station you could clearly see that the mix in the bins was 99% cheap and 1% good.  I had to compensate by going through the Ghiradelli line a couple extra times.   So to hear that this year they're doling out more of the quality candy is very good news indeed.



Even the Ghiradelli wasn't the good kind, it was dark chocolate and I think a mint. Where's the milk chocolate or carmel filled I ask?? Sorry you got lame candy too but I'm glad I wasn't the only one. And now that you mention it, I remember looking in the barrels and most of it was junk. 



Sherry E said:


> I mentioned it way back in the Halloween at DL thread (part 1) - I found the lines to be long in certain areas at the TOTP 2 years ago.  Everywhere where you would ordinarily expect to find lines on any given day (such as TSMM), we found lines.  There seemed to be quite a lot of people congregated in certain spots in DCA, making it seem very crowded here and there.  Other spots were not bad.
> 
> There were very long lines for some of the character photo ops and for some of the treat stations at the 2008 TOTP.  Not all of the treat stations had lines, but some had very lengthy ones.  The crowd surrounding Mickey and Minnie was daunting and that's why we never got photos with them in their Halloween finery.  My friend was not willing to wait for most of the characters.  I finally managed to get her to wait for Jack Sparrow - but it was a loooooonnnng line - and for Woody.
> 
> I thought it was funny because I knew that there were not as many folks at the TOTP as there would have been at the park during regular admission hours, and yet the same rides that would have lines in the daytime still had them at the party.
> 
> I guess I didn't bring up the lines for the party again too much here because I was hoping that the larger size of Disneyland, the different layout of DL (as opposed to DCA's layout) and the 50 treat stations to occupy guests would be advantageous in making wait times for rides and photo ops at the MHP more bearable.
> 
> Overall, I didn't find the crowds to be unbearable at the 2008 TOTP, but they were definitely heavy in spots.  Because there were enough areas to escape to where the crowds were not that bad, I guess it balanced out.  But I would say that anyone wanting photos with characters should expect long lines.  Certain rides & certain treat stations will most likely have substantial lines too, while others will have no lines at all.
> 
> I also think that a Friday night party is much more likely to have heavier crowds than a Tuesday night party.  It just makes more sense.



That was my experience last year. Some areas were fine to walk around and some areas were just crammed. The lines for chracters were very long for us too. I was disappointed that I was not able to get photos with the characters. Well, I could have but the lines were very long and I knew my then 3 year old wouldn't have dealt with the wait very well. I remember seeing Anastasia, Drizzila and the Step Mother and I really wanted to take a picture with them. I was bummed that I missed out on that one. 

This year my party goals are to get photos with characters, especially ones that aren't normally out, to trick or treat, see the cavalcade and watch the fireworks. We'll be there for 4 days that week so I'm not too concerned about riding rides on party night. I just need to come up with a plan that will minimize my waits.


----------



## Funball

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> What does everyone seem to have against tootsie rolls? I love those!!


 

i hate them ..ewwwwwwww


sow hat kind of cany did they give out?

i have more photos of DLR in halloween and stuff BUT i forget my card reader at the office . so you all will have to wait till monday! sorry..


----------



## McNic

Thanks everyone for the photos and updates of the party. Some great costumes there. I am in the single digits tomorrow and cannot wait!

Question about the special fireworks. Is there anything "ground level" that we need to see, or is it all in the sky? I'm thinking if this is just a firework show, do I need to rush to get a "front row" seat? I'm a bit of a shorty and don't want to miss out.


----------



## tink929

I haven't read all the way back, but yes jack sparrow was out.  He was alternating with capt hook, Peter, and Wendy, at the frontierland dock redone as Pirate's Wharf.  We didn't get a picture, but saw him with some other guests - he was hilarious.  Some ladies in front of us got mad and stomped off when the CM announced he was leaving in five minutes. Too funny.

It was somehwhat crowded, but we managed to get on the handful of rides we wanted to, and DD got to show off her Hannah Montana costume to one and all.  We got tons of good candy too!  Bmtrr was walk on, as was buzz, Matterhorn, and pirates.  We didn't want to wait the posted 30 min for HM, but we did wait 20 in a posted-35-min line for SMGG. 

It was great, we loved it!


----------



## mikayla73

I just made my reservations for the end of the month. DH is staying at home and just the girls are going! I hope that Tues parties will be less crowded. I wonder though if later in the month it gets the more crowded it'll be ...


----------



## Sherry E

tink929 said:


> I haven't read all the way back, but yes jack sparrow was out.  He was alternating with capt hook, Peter, and Wendy, at the frontierland dock redone as Pirate's Wharf.  We didn't get a picture, but saw him with some other guests - he was hilarious.  Some ladies in front of us got mad and stomped off when the CM announced he was leaving in five minutes. Too funny.
> 
> It was somehwhat crowded, but we managed to get on the handful of rides we wanted to, and DD got to show off her Hannah Montana costume to one and all.  We got tons of good candy too!  Bmtrr was walk on, as was buzz, Matterhorn, and pirates.  We didn't want to wait the posted 30 min for HM, but we did wait 20 in a posted-35-min line for SMGG.
> 
> It was great, we loved it!



Thank you for telling us that.  I was hoping they'd bring Jack out again for the party since they removed him from appearances in the park during the rest of the year!!


----------



## where's_my_prince

does anyone have a photo of pumpkin fudge and the mickey pumpkin mug?  the old photos are gone


----------



## dizneedoll

mikayla73 said:


> I just made my reservations for the end of the month. DH is staying at home and just the girls are going! I hope that Tues parties will be less crowded. I wonder though if later in the month it gets the more crowded it'll be ...



The closer it gets to Halloween the more crowded it will probably get. I'm going on a Tuesday too (the 19th) and am hoping that it won't be too crazy. Tuesdays will definitely be better than Fridays.


----------



## dizneedoll

Awesome news about Jack Sparrow! I definitely would love to have a photo with him! Thanks for letting us know where he can be found.


----------



## Sherry E

where's_my_prince said:


> does anyone have a photo of pumpkin fudge and the mickey pumpkin mug?  the old photos are gone



I went to the Table of Contents and pulled this post by Kenttz for the mug photo:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38329030&postcount=188

VictoriaAndMatt's photos are in Photobucket bandwidth jail, so they will start appearing again soon.  I can't recall if she had pumpkin fudge photos.


----------



## mvf-m11c

McNic said:


> Thanks everyone for the photos and updates of the party. Some great costumes there. I am in the single digits tomorrow and cannot wait!
> 
> Question about the special fireworks. Is there anything "ground level" that we need to see, or is it all in the sky? I'm thinking if this is just a firework show, do I need to rush to get a "front row" seat? I'm a bit of a shorty and don't want to miss out.



You want to see the special effects on SB castle. If was amazing last night with the projection on the castle and the globe. You also want to see Zero flying in the sky.

My group is waiting in the viewing area of WoC and I am excited to see it again, but I am sad that I won't see RDCT fireworks.  but it is a weird day today, not only did it rain in the morning and part of the afternoon, the park is crowded today.


----------



## mikayla73

dizneedoll said:


> The closer it gets to Halloween the more crowded it will probably get. I'm going on a Tuesday too (the 19th) and am hoping that it won't be too crazy. Tuesdays will definitely be better than Fridays.



That's totally what I figured, but at lesat I'll be going on the last Tues instead of the last Fri!


----------



## smiley_face2

where's_my_prince said:


> does anyone have a photo of pumpkin fudge and the mickey pumpkin mug?  the old photos are gone



We have a Sweet Shoppe here where I live about 3 blocks away from my house...they make pumpkin fudge that is exactly like Disneylands! It's my favorite all time fudge, followed closely by candycane, vanilla and maple in that order!  I read somewhere here they have pumpkin lattes in DL now too.... I hope they keep them till Christmas!


----------



## inluvwithbuzz

We attended the Halloween party on Friday. I found it to be very overwhelming and a lot more people than I expected. Kind of left disapointed.

Jack was rotating with Sally at the french market in NOS. They also had a Jack themed disco party there. And it was neat cause the CM were grabbing the kids from the crowds and getting them to dance. 

Captain Jack was at the dock rotating with Captain Hook, Wendy and Peter Pan. The line didnt seem to be that long. I heard from a CM it was about 15 minute wait.

As for Critter Country the only character we seen there was Tigger dressed as a Super Sleuth. Everytime we went by it was only Tigger. So I am not sure what Pooh dressed as. 

Mickey and Minnie were at Big Thunder Ranch along with Wooody, Buzz and Jessie. When we talked to a CM they stated that the line for Mickey and Minnie was around 25 minutes. 

As for the Candy lines. We found them to be extremely long along the dock. But everywhere else seemed to be light. The only Ghiradelli station we seen was on the dock close to the Haunted Mansion. We actually ended up with quite a bit Ghiradelli milk chocolate with caramel filling squares. We only hit about 10 treat stations. But we ended up with 3 of the bags the give you filled with candy. So I highly recomend you come with a bigger sturdier bag. 

Other than disneyland being a little unorganized at the start of the party and us being a little disapointed. I would still attend this party in the future. It was fun. And we enjoyed seeing all the little kids in their costumes.


----------



## barefootmomma

mvf-m11c just posted photos of the infamous Mickey popcorn buckets!  It appears they have reappeared!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/42656047@N06/5045904005/


----------



## gkrykewy

Yeah, we passed by that popcorn stand tonight. The line was insane (!!) and conflicted with our WOC fastpasses. Hopefully when we check back tomorrow they'll have the buckets again.


----------



## tjcrabb

Sherry look what I found:





Sorry for the glare over the important part but I think you can at least get the idea. I can't have gluten but I will definitely be bringing some home for my Mom who has a serious sweet tooth.  I have been wanting to find them since you mentioned them a while ago.
Tricia


----------



## srauchbauer

gkrykewy said:


> Yeah, we passed by that popcorn stand tonight. The line was insane (!!) and conflicted with our WOC fastpasses. Hopefully when we check back tomorrow they'll have the buckets again.



oh I really want a popcorn bucket but I don't want to wait in line for popcorn.  But might have to since the kids just saw the bucket and they fell in love with it   And when we are at Disney the kids are in charge


----------



## Woodduck

October 19 i going to be  horrid day to go to the TOT party. Total horrible day, stay away. lol We want the part all to ourselves.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Woodduck said:


> October 19 i going to be  horrid day to go to the TOT party. Total horrible day, stay away. lol We want the part all to ourselves.



Yes, yes, I totally agree with you.  The 19th is just the worst (so I have heard), so make sure you definitely attend another night, you will have a much better time, get more candy and shorter lines.


----------



## JH87

Why is the 19th the worst?

Oh, and thanks So Cal, you have passed the thunder and rain to us in Central Cali!

(it's only supposed to last today and back to sunshine tomorrow, so i will forgive you )


----------



## funatdisney

I have not had the chance to get on this thread since Friday morning. Had some kids stuff to do like Homecoming Game at my DD(15)'s high school and volleyball tourney all day yesterday for DD(12). This thread has been on my mind and I am so pleased with the reports and pictures. Reading this thread has brighten up my day already and I can't wait to get to my MHP in three and half long weeks!



idkmybffminnie said:


> Heres a link to mouseplanets twitter, follow them and get updated.



Just a note about MousePlanetAVP's twitter page. I was able to still get her tweet page this morning. The tweets and pics she posted have not faded from her queue. Go and have a look if you have not already.


----------



## funatdisney

O like this t shirt that AVP has posted on her twitter page http://twitpic.com/2ttp0b Kind of makes up for the t-shirt I liked, but only came in kid's sizes.


----------



## funatdisney

I like the entryway AVP posted for the "Club Skellington: http://twitpic.com/2tty24


----------



## JH87

funatdisney said:


> I like the entryway AVP posted for the "Club Skellington: http://twitpic.com/2tty24



I love that too!
I am seriously considering attending the party next year after seeing all the photos and hearing everyone's reviews, even though a lot of people have said it was too crowded, still sounds fun.


----------



## tdashgirl

JH87 said:


> Why is the 19th the worst?


I'm pretty sure they're just joking around - like yeahhhh stay away, that's the date we're going


----------



## funatdisney

Sorry double post and I have nothing to say?!!? That has never happened to me before.


----------



## funatdisney

JH87 said:


> I love that too!
> I am seriously considering attending the party next year after seeing all the photos and hearing everyone's reviews, even though a lot of people have said it was too crowded, still sounds fun.



I am worried about how crowded it would get, too. Although it may seem too crowded judging by the reports here, I do wonder if it will be lighter on Tuesdays. The reports were on the first Friday MHP. We are going on the 26th, and I am hoping that it might be a lighter turn out.


----------



## srauchbauer

tdashgirl said:


> I'm pretty sure they're just joking around - like yeahhhh stay away, that's the date we're going



yes we are joking around Woodduck has a sweet tooth and wants all the candy for himself.


----------



## Sherry E

tjcrabb said:


> Sherry look what I found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the glare over the important part but I think you can at least get the idea. I can't have gluten but I will definitely be bringing some home for my Mom who has a serious sweet tooth.  I have been wanting to find them since you mentioned them a while ago.
> Tricia



Tricia - Yay!!

Thank you so much for posting the photo of my favorite DLR cookies!!  I understand about the pesky glare in the shot - sometimes, no matter what you do to try to avoid the glare, there it is in the way!

Oh, how I miss those gingerbread men with mouse ears!!  I didn't get any last year so I haven't had them since 2008.  I think it's time to revisit those Gingerbread Mouse Men this year - and then tear them apart, limb by limb!!

I hope they are still the hefty, chewy cookies that I remember and not lighter, crisp cookies now.  I was surprised at how substantial they were.  I never quite trust the Disney chefs - I always get paranoid that they are going to suddenly change the recipe for something or start making it in a different way (like what they have recently done with the Tigger Tails and like what they did with the meat loaf I like at Carnation Cafe).  I fear that if I don't eat a cookie for a while and then come back to it a couple of years later it will be a different cookie.  Sometimes they just need to leave well enough alone!!


----------



## amamax2

Sherry E said:


> Oh, how I miss those gingerbread men with mouse ears!!  I didn't get any last year so I haven't had them since 2008.  I think it's time to revisit those Gingerbread Mouse Men this year - and then tear them apart, limb by limb!!



Do they have these through Christmas time?  My DH LOVES gingerbread cookies (the rest of  us, not so much), so would be great to be able to get some then.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Not sure if anybody has posted this yet, haven't had a chance to go through the thread in a few days, as I have been busy enjoying Disneyland! But I just had to post a picture of something I got yesterday.






Yes! They got some in yesterday!! I just happened to walk by a popcorn stand on the way to Grizzly River Run, and saw it. Of course I had to stand  in line for 10 minutes, just to get one!  My favourite souvenir so far.

Not sure if all the popcorn stands had them, but I did see them at a few after that.


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, I revised the Table of Contents even further.  

After where's_my_prince asked about mugs and fudge last night, I got to thinking that when it comes to specific things like Halloween food items and Halloween merchandise, there might be times when someone wants to just quickly look at the mugs or look at the balloons or t-shirts, etc.  Someone may say, "Does anyone have a photo of the Halloween ears?"  And that may be all they want to see.

So, now, underneath the "Food" and "Merchandise" categories on the ToC, next to each DIS'er's name, I will mention which specific food or merchandise item can be found in the post I am linking you to.  For example, Tricia (tjcrabb) just posted a photo of the gingerbread men with mouse ears, so when I listed her under "Food," I made a notation of that in parentheses next to her name.  Kenttz had a post that included a photo of mugs, the Halloween tree and other stuff, so I listed that.

Right now, we don't have too many food pictures and not all that many merchandise photos...but I expect that to change in the coming weeks, so I hope this makes it easy for everyone to find everything.


----------



## Belle Ella

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Not sure if anybody has posted this yet, haven't had a chance to go through the thread in a few days, as I have been busy enjoying Disneyland! But I just had to post a picture of something I got yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! They got some in yesterday!! I just happened to walk by a popcorn stand on the way to Grizzly River Run, and saw it. Of course I had to stand  in line for 10 minutes, just to get one!  My favourite souvenir so far.
> 
> Not sure if all the popcorn stands had them, but I did see them at a few after that.



I'm so glad you were able to get one, Andrea!! I was bummed that when I looked there were none, but all worked out!!


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


> Do they have these through Christmas time?  My DH LOVES gingerbread cookies (the rest of  us, not so much), so would be great to be able to get some then.



Yes!  That's when I got mine - in December 2008.  And I was pulling off the arms and legs and dismembering the poor little guy almost immediately!!  I think the cookies might be available outside of the holidays too.  Someone reported seeing them in May and August.

They sell these cookies in all the candy stores/sweet shops as well as most of the baked goods places.  They also sell them in the Market House.  There are other gingerbread cookies without ears that they sell, but who wants those when you can have the ones with the ears?


----------



## funatdisney

mvf-m11c said:


>



I just love this pic of the castle and the orange sky. It gives a Halloween feel.

Great pics, mvf-m11c and awesome reports!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Not sure if anybody has posted this yet, haven't had a chance to go through the thread in a few days, as I have been busy enjoying Disneyland! But I just had to post a picture of something I got yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! They got some in yesterday!! I just happened to walk by a popcorn stand on the way to Grizzly River Run, and saw it. Of course I had to stand  in line for 10 minutes, just to get one!  My favourite souvenir so far.
> 
> Not sure if all the popcorn stands had them, but I did see them at a few after that.



We needed a photo of the bucket in this particular thread, so thank you so much for posting it!  

I hope you're having a great time, Andrea!!

I have to add you to the Table of Contents now!!


----------



## Tablefor5

I am back from our HalloweenTime fun. My trip report is slowly being added. 
We did not go to the party this time, but I will make sure to next year.
I was asking a CM about finding some characters and he mentioned that the  Lady Tremaine, Drizela, and Anastasia only come out at the party...boohoo for us-but FYI for those attending that it is a rare moment!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> So, now, underneath the "Food" and "Merchandise" categories on the ToC, next to each DIS'er's name, I will mention which specific food or merchandise item can be found in the post I am linking you to.  For example, Tricia (tjcrabb) just posted a photo of the gingerbread men with mouse ears, so when I listed her under "Food," I made a notation of that in parentheses next to her name.  Kenttz had a post that included a photo of mugs, the Halloween tree and other stuff, so I listed that.
> 
> Right now, we don't have too many food pictures and not all that many merchandise photos...but I expect that to change in the coming weeks, so I hope this makes it easy for everyone to find everything.



Thank you Sherry for listing these items on this thread.  My trip isn't for a while and I have found so many things to shop and look out for from this thread. I am getting confused and the pieces of paper with my notes on them are making my desk very messy! Your ToC posting is coming a very useful tool.


----------



## Sherry E

Tablefor5 said:


> I am back from our HalloweenTime fun. My trip report is slowly being added.
> We did not go to the party this time, but I will make sure to next year.
> I was asking a CM about finding some characters and he mentioned that the  Lady Tremaine, Drizela, and Anastasia only come out at the party...boohoo for us-but FYI for those attending that it is a rare moment!



Tablefor5 - You love hot weather, so this was the week for you, wasn't it?  113 degrees in L.A. on one day - when you were asking for hot weather a while back, you got it!!  The universe listened to you!!

Be sure to post some photos here in this thread so I can add you in the Table of Contents!!




funatdisney said:


> Thank you Sherry for listing these items on this thread.  My trip isn't for a while and I have found so many things to shop and look out for from this thread. I am getting confused and the pieces of paper with my notes on them are making my desk very messy! Your ToC posting is coming a very useful tool.



You're welcome, Liza!  This thread is in the Info sticky at the top of the forum page, so this is a thread that people can visit year round to see photos and read info.  Even when we have to start Part 3, they can still refer to this thread.  Seeing that there are so many specific food items and merchandise items that people want to see, I decided it would be good to notate them on the ToC.  I'm glad it's coming in handy for you so far.

Actually, I'm helping myself, too - when someone asks, "Is there a photo of the Mickey pumpkin popcorn bucket," I can just quickly go back to the Merchandise section of the ToC, see who posted a photo of the bucket and then post the link or links in a minute.  No more searching through pages and pages of the thread (as it grows longer) just to find one photo!!


----------



## Rowlf

funatdisney said:


> O like this t shirt that AVP has posted on her twitter page http://twitpic.com/2ttp0b Kind of makes up for the t-shirt I liked, but only came in kid's sizes.



Hey, I'm wearing that shirt RIGHT NOW!


----------



## tksbaskets

Rowlf said:


> Hey, I'm wearing that shirt RIGHT NOW!



I love that shirt!  Is it only available at the special party?  I will be there on a non-party day.

TK


----------



## funatdisney

mikayla73 said:


> That's totally what I figured, but at lesat I'll be going on the last Tues instead of the last Fri!



We are going on the last Tuesday, too. I am hoping that it will be lighter than Fridays.


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> You're welcome, Liza!  This thread is in the Info sticky at the top of the forum page, so this is a thread that people can visit year round to see photos and read info.  Even when we have to start Part 3, they can still refer to this thread.  Seeing that there are so many specific food items and merchandise items that people want to see, I decided it would be good to notate them on the ToC.  I'm glad it's coming in handy for you so far.
> 
> Actually, I'm helping myself, too - when someone asks, "Is there a photo of the Mickey pumpkin popcorn bucket," I can just quickly go back to the Merchandise section of the ToC, see who posted a photo of the bucket and then post the link or links in a minute.  No more searching through pages and pages of the thread (as it grows longer) just to find one photo!!



Not to mention that it documents a history of MHP of a sort. It will be nice to look at this thread, say in July 2011 and have a pic of what different treats and characters were out for the 2010 MHP. Anyway, I will say it again: fabulous job!


----------



## Disney Dreams

Pirate Speedy said:


> Thanks for all the pictures Dreams






mom4princesses said:


> Great pictures, thanks Disney Dreams.  Only 6 more days and we are off to see the mouse.


Yay for the final week countdown!



deejdigsdis said:


> Dreams - Thanks for all the pictures!...
> 
> Also...I was looking at the pictures you took of the dressed up party-goers waiting to go in.  It looks like you might have randomly taken pictures of a group that already started a trip report!  They had already posted pictures of their group in the costumes they'd be wearing at the first party.  They were going as Anastasia, Drizella, Sally, Jasmine, Belle, and Gaston.  I think it's them anyway.  How funny!


Glad you enjoyed the pictures.  As for the group in costumes that I shared, TOO funny!   See, they needed lime green mickeys somewhere on them!  I took pics of some other fun-dressed guests, but just chose that one to share.  Funny that they are DIS members too!  



Sherry E said:


> Thank you so much, Dreams, for the wonderful photos!  I love those projections - it's funny, because in the photos the people almost seem to be unaware of the projections happening around them.  I'm sure they are aware, but it almost comes off as something that only we can see but they can't!


Funny observation about the projections.  I know in the pics I posted, most people on Main Street were either part of the mass exodus because of the announcements airing or were just getting there and seemed sort of overwhelmed with it all.  The projections had JUST started when I took those pictures and it was not quite dark yet, so I could imagine people being sort of nonchalant about them. 



Sherry E said:


> , and by the way - I know what you mean about needing a dose of Disney to refresh your spirit.  I wish I were in a position where I could do that - just kind of hop over there for a quick visit here and there to re-energize or people watch or breathe in some magic air...  If I were closer to DLR, I would most certainly do that all the time!


Well, I'm not THAT close, but sometimes, you just have to recharge the soul, even if the drive almost doesn't make sense!



radiatorsprings said:


> I am also wondering which restaurants are open during the party.  Thanks in advance.


If you look at the map I posted, it answers this question for you. 



tjcrabb said:


> Sherry look what I found:


Okay.... I just HAVE to ask... speaking of - errr - food porn, are DH and I the only ones that busted out laughing when we looked at this picture?     

- Dreams


----------



## imcindy76

Sherry E - you are the best! I spent all last night and this morning reading all these posts and can't wait to play!  Where did you find the Disney print font? I would love to print a LGMH with my name and my daughter Doni's! As an elementary teacher, I am always looking for fun fonts to use on students' papers.


----------



## Sherry E

imcindy76 said:


> Sherry E - you are the best! I spent all last night and this morning reading all these posts and can't wait to play!  Where did you find the Disney print font? I would love to print a LGMH with my name and my daughter Doni's! As an elementary teacher, I am always looking for fun fonts to use on students' papers.



Thank you, imcindy76 - and welcome aboard our Halloween Superthread train!  Did you happen to see Part 1 of the Halloween thread?  It has tons of photos as well, although it's nearing its page limit (which is why we started this thread).  



The Disney font is courtesy of iKristin!!

Kristin - are you out there?  Where did you get the Disney font?


----------



## iKristin

I got all my Disney fonts right here: http://mickeyavenue.com/fonts/disney-fonts-list/

They have almost EVERY Disney themed font!!


----------



## iKristin

Oh I just wanted to let everyone know that I will be doing a FULL review of Park Vue Inn (photos included) as well as a FULL review of the TOTP on October 19th with also tons of photos, so look forward to that coming up in 15 days


----------



## mvf-m11c

We were there at DL this morning and I didn't see the Mickey ghost bucket in DL. They just had the regular items and I was curious that DCA had it last night but not DL. When we were about to walk over to DL after WoC and got our buckets at DCA and I thought DL would have them over at DL, but we didn't see at any popcorn stand last night.


----------



## mvf-m11c

They got the Halloween Ghost Mickey Popcorn bucket at DCA. I was kind of surprise that they have it last night. When we read the report that they won't have the buckets later this week. It is great to get it and it complete my trip. I saw a lot of guests walking in DCA with the buckets and ask where they got the buckets and said that they got it at the popcorn stand by Soarin.

Here are my pics of the bucket and the location.


----------



## Cesilie

aww I want a bucket so bad!  I hope they have on when we go to the party on the 12th!! its my birthday trip and it would be OH SO AWESOMEEEEEE to get one!


----------



## imcindy76

Awesome!! Thanks so much iKristen!  And Sherry E! Thanks (curses? lol) to your thread, I think I will be renewing my annual pass after a year's lapse! Lol!


----------



## 19Pez76

I'm just a little curious if this is what the DL purple wristband looked like on Friday:





This is what I got from the WDW party in mid September (they started partying a little early).  Not gonna get to go to DL's party this year , but at least I got to go to even if it was in Florida.  It's was ok by the way, but not a lot of guests in costume.  Sounds like the set up and sorting is similar, separate entrance for Halloween guests, wristband, at closing CMs start approaching people for wristbands and kindly asked those without to leave, but no CMs checking at rides or treat stations.


----------



## mmmears

Last night around 6pm, we saw the Mickey ghost popcorn thing at the popcorn stand right outside of Soarin' on the way from Grizzly at DCA.  The line for popcorn was really, really long, probably because people wanted the container.   We ended up at Disneyland later that evening -- I didn't see them there, but I wasn't really looking for one so I may have missed them.


----------



## mmmears

19Pez76 said:


> I'm just a little curious if this is what the DL purple wristband looked like on Friday:



The purple wristband on Friday was just a plain purple one, same kind, but no text or image on it to make it special.


----------



## mvf-m11c

19Pez76 said:


> I'm just a little curious if this is what the DL purple wristband looked like on Friday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I got from the WDW party in mid September (they started partying a little early).  Not gonna get to go to DL's party this year , but at least I got to go to even if it was in Florida.  It's was ok by the way, but not a lot of guests in costume.  Sounds like the set up and sorting is similar, separate entrance for Halloween guests, wristband, at closing CMs start approaching people for wristbands and kindly asked those without to leave, but no CMs checking at rides or treat stations.



Actually, the CMs gave us a cheap all purple wristband where you could get it at any store. That is a nice wristband for MNSSHP in WDW.


----------



## silence

Aside from the wristband, when you entered the park did you get a "real" ticket? I mean, we have tickets that we print at home, but since we can enter before the park technically closes, I just wondered if you also got a ticket that can be used for FPs?


----------



## funatdisney

Good question, silence, I never thought about the FP.


----------



## Grim_Grinning_Girl

mmmears said:


> The purple wristband on Friday was just a plain purple one, same kind, but no text or image on it to make it special.




Aw that's too bad, makes for a nice little souvenir.  With all the money they're making off guests you'd think they could include nice little commemorative Halloween freebies with the purchase of your Halloween ticket.  Even if it's just a cheapy pin or cheapy toy, any little collectible something that a park fan would appreciate and keep.  I know this didn't exist back then but how cool would a little Halloween party souvenir from the the 60's or 70's be?  The Halloween park maps are a nice souvenir, but I hate the candy bags that they pass out.  Really should have a MNSSHP theme and not Disney advertisements.


----------



## iKristin

Grim_Grinning_Girl are you the etsy window sticker maker??


----------



## mmmears

silence said:


> Aside from the wristband, when you entered the park did you get a "real" ticket? I mean, we have tickets that we print at home, but since we can enter before the park technically closes, I just wondered if you also got a ticket that can be used for FPs?



Yes.  We turned in the bar-coded ticket we printed at home.  The CM at the turnstile gave us special tickets for the party that were printed on the same ticket blanks that our park-hoppers were on.  So they would fit in the FP machines.  We never tried to use them for FPs, though, so I can't tell you for sure whether it would work or not. 



Grim_Grinning_Girl said:


> Aw that's too bad, makes for a nice little souvenir.  With all the money they're making off guests you'd think they could include nice little commemorative Halloween freebies with the purchase of your Halloween ticket.  Even if it's just a cheapy pin or cheapy toy, any little collectible something that a park fan would appreciate and keep.  I know this didn't exist back then but how cool would a little Halloween party souvenir from the the 60's or 70's be?  The Halloween park maps are a nice souvenir, but I hate the candy bags that they pass out.  Really should have a MNSSHP theme and not Disney advertisements.



I agree -- it would have been nice to have something as a keepsake.  I was thinking that during the party.


----------



## Grim_Grinning_Girl

iKristin said:


> Grim_Grinning_Girl are you the etsy window sticker maker??



Yes it's me, my little mustached skeleton guy gets around .  Cool we're both on Disboards, hope things are going well!


----------



## iKristin

Haha that's how I realized it, by your icon. Me and my awesome window stickers are doing wonderful


----------



## jaydoe

It actually never occured to me that the ticket for the Halloween party might not be able to get fast passes.  Does anyone know for sure that you are able to get FP with the halloween party ticket??  AND....if we come into DL at 3pm, would we be able to do FP with the Halloween ticket???? Also.....I'm curious how busy it actually is for the party?????


----------



## JH87

srauchbauer said:


> yes we are joking around Woodduck has a sweet tooth and wants all the candy for himself.



haha oh ok...



iKristin said:


> Haha that's how I realized it, by your icon. Me and my awesome window stickers are doing wonderful



i love those!! i love seeing any disney-themed stuff on cars (and mine has nothing! i need to fix that...)
i want a mickey antenna ball but i have a weird antenna, it wouldn't really work out.


----------



## iKristin

yeah I want a Disney antenna ball but I have no antenna  I found a cord so I can hang them around my rearview mirror though


----------



## iKristin

There are no FP with the Halloween tickets because there are no FP at all during the party


----------



## Belle Ella

iKristin said:


> yeah I want a Disney antenna ball but I have no antenna  I found a cord so I can hang them around my rearview mirror though



Aww. I never thought about doing that. Hmmph. Looks like I have to go back!


----------



## mmmears

jaydoe said:


> It actually never occured to me that the ticket for the Halloween party might not be able to get fast passes.  Does anyone know for sure that you are able to get FP with the halloween party ticket??  AND....if we come into DL at 3pm, would we be able to do FP with the Halloween ticket???? Also.....I'm curious how busy it actually is for the party?????



Like I posted earlier, we never tried to get a FP that afternoon.  But since the party starts at 7pm and the park closes at 7pm, I just kind of assumed that all the FPs were probably gone by the time we arrived at the park for the party.  We'd spent the early part of the day at DL so we had a bunch of FPs that we made sure to use before 7pm.  Wish I could be more helpful about this one...


----------



## iKristin

Took me SO long to find the cord lol, it's only 49 cents for one!! Here is where I found it http://www.antennaballstore.com/catalog/DISPLAYACCESSORIES.html


----------



## jaydoe

iKristin said:


> There are no FP with the Halloween tickets because there are no FP at all during the party



Right.....that makes sense.  But what about when we get there at 3pm????  We probably still wouldn't be able to get any FP's until say...... 6pm????  I'm guessing......no.


----------



## jaydoe

mmmears said:


> Like I posted earlier, we never tried to get a FP that afternoon.  But since the party starts at 7pm and the park closes at 7pm, I just kind of assumed that all the FPs were probably gone by the time we arrived at the park for the party.  We'd spent the early part of the day at DL so we had a bunch of FPs that we made sure to use before 7pm.  Wish I could be more helpful about this one...



Was it very busy for the Halloween party itself???  How were lines for the rides.....during the party?


----------



## iKristin

I didn't think about that...hmm...we'll have to find out lol


----------



## iKristin

Hey I just wanted to share this really cool (and photo full!!) page on the Disneyland Halloween Time!!! http://www.family-vacation-getaways-at-los-angeles-theme-parks.com/Disney-Halloween-Pumpkins.html


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Ok, I MUST get those hitchhiking ghosts car stickers!  Where did you get them?


----------



## skiingfast

jaydoe said:


> Right.....that makes sense.  But what about when we get there at 3pm????  We probably still wouldn't be able to get any FP's until say...... 6pm????  I'm guessing......no.



Keep in mind that FPs are issued for a return time after that park closes.  Also they are not good after the park closes.

In you case you may find some with a return time within 3 hours, but if so the attraction probably doesn't have a long stand by time anyway.  If it did they FPs would run out much faster and be of no use afterthe HP start time
(which is technically the time the park closes that day).


----------



## iKristin

From Grim_Grinning_Girls Etsy site  She makes all the stickers on my car!! http://www.etsy.com/shop/ImakeNeatStuff


----------



## mmmears

jaydoe said:


> Was it very busy for the Halloween party itself???  How were lines for the rides.....during the party?



We were able to ride everything we wanted to with minimal waits.  I can't remember if we tried HMH, though, since we'd ridden on it several times earlier that day.  I'm pretty sure we did, though.  We were at the hub on Main St for the fireworks (and the 1st parade), then went on rides until midnight.  The subs were a 5-min wait, as was Autopia.  

From around 5:30 - 7 it was absolutely crazy, though.  

Things thinned out before the parade when the CMs started checking for wristbands and asking people to leave.

Hope this helps.


----------



## funatdisney

iKristin said:


> Hey I just wanted to share this really cool (and photo full!!) page on the Disneyland Halloween Time!!! http://www.family-vacation-getaways-at-los-angeles-theme-parks.com/Disney-Halloween-Pumpkins.html



Thanks for sharing. I enjoyed it, too.


----------



## Funball

nice..


----------



## disneyfaninaz

mmmears said:


> We were able to ride everything we wanted to with minimal waits.  I can't remember if we tried HMH, though, since we'd ridden on it several times earlier that day.  I'm pretty sure we did, though.  We were at the hub on Main St for the fireworks (and the 1st parade), then went on rides until midnight.  The subs were a 5-min wait, as was Autopia.
> 
> From around 5:30 - 7 it was absolutely crazy, though.
> 
> Things thinned out before the parade when the CMs started checking for wristbands and asking people to leave.
> 
> Hope this helps.



There's a parade at the Halloween Party?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are pics of the special merchandise that you can buy during MHP.

Halloween Screams Fireworks Sweatshirt





Halloween Screams Fireworks T-Shrit





MHP T-Shirt for Ladies





Orange Spider Web Witch Hat with the MHP 2010





MHP 2010 picture frame


----------



## Eeee-va

disneyfaninaz said:


> There's a parade at the Halloween Party?



They call it a cavalcade, but it has I believe three floats and several other elements, and quite a few characters.  I saw a video of it; it's about 8 minutes long.

By calling it a "cavalcade," I think they hope people don't get disappointed by its length or simplicity.  Some comments I read said they preferred it to Celebrate! A Street Party.  I'd personally classify it as a parade, but not a terribly extravagant one.


----------



## mvf-m11c

disneyfaninaz said:


> There's a parade at the Halloween Party?



MHP does have a parade. It is called "Mickey's Costume Party Cavalcade". I would say it is better than Celebrate! A Street Party.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are some pics from Mickey's Costume Party Cavalcade Parade. The quality is not as good as I thought, but it is a start.
























































The gingerbread house in HMH


----------



## mmmears

disneyfaninaz said:


> There's a parade at the Halloween Party?



Sorry, I should have said "cavalcade" like the pp's mentioned.  It was nice, but nothing amazing IMO.  We wanted a good spot for the fireworks, so we were already on the hub when the cavalcade began.


----------



## funatdisney

Brett, thank you for posting pictures. Keep them coming!


----------



## funatdisney

Brett, thank you for the merchandise pictures. I especially like this one. The colors are stunning. I just hope that they have them in stock when I go at the end of the month.



mvf-m11c said:


> Here are pics of the special merchandise that you can buy during MHP.
> 
> Halloween Screams Fireworks T-Shrit


----------



## mom4princesses

Can't wait to hear about Tuesdays party.  We have tickets for the 12th and I'm wondering if the Tue part's will be less crowded.  Come on Tuesday.  We are leaving on Friday!  My DH works nights 7p-7a, thursday being his last work day before we leave so we planned on leaving around 3pm.  Well he called a co-worker, asked if he would take his shift so we can leave in the early am and he said, YES.  So we will most likely get to go Friday for a few hrs before the party then head over to CA.  Might try to get FP for WOC if they have any left when we arrive.  Im so excited, we leave in 4 more days.(four creepy dancing guys, 4 days, lol)


----------



## Sherry E

mom4princesses said:


> Can't wait to hear about Tuesdays party.  We have tickets for the 12th and I'm wondering if the Tue part's will be less crowded.  Come on Tuesday.  We are leaving on Friday!  My DH works nights 7p-7a, thursday being his last work day before we leave so we planned on leaving around 3pm.  Well he called a co-worker, asked if he would take his shift so we can leave in the early am and he said, YES.  So we will most likely get to go Friday for a few hrs before the party then head over to CA.  Might try to get FP for WOC if they have any left when we arrive.  Im so excited, we leave in 4 more days.(four creepy dancing guys, 4 days, lol)



I'm curious to hear about Tuesday's crowds, too.  Logically, it seems like Tuesday's MHP would have to be less crowded than Friday's MHP.  I would assume that a lot of folks just don't want to take the kids out on a Tuesday night when they have school work, or when the parents have work the next day.  Friday would be an easier day to go out for a party.  That _seems_ like sound reasoning, but who knows?

Also, I'm guessing that what some folks may view as being really crowded may not be what other people view as really crowded.  I think there are different crowd tolerance levels.  So we might get a report that it was packed and someone else might say it wasn't that bad.

What would be great is if one person who attended the MHP this past Friday could also attend the MHP tomorrow night - the same exact person - and tell us if it appeared that there was a visible decrease in crowds.  Anyone who went to both parties could directly compare the crowds and tell us if there was a difference.

There could be lots of folks who are thinking that Fridays are going to be extra-busy party nights and then decide to go on Tuesday instead to avoid crowds, basically making Tuesday nights pretty crowded as well!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> What would be great is if one person who attended the MHP this past Friday could also attend the MHP tomorrow night - the same exact person - and tell us if it appeared that there was a visible decrease in crowds.  Anyone who went to both parties could directly compare the crowds and tell us if there was a difference.



Hey, Sherry, you are giving me an idea....


----------



## Sherry E

Bret, thank you for posting all the great MHP merchandise and Cavalcade photos!!  I think the Cavalcade photos are really helpful to people so they can see exactly what it entails.  


For those who are wondering why it's called a "cavalcade" and not a "parade" - it's not a parade in the usual DLR tradition of parades.  It's not an extravagant, lengthy, grand spectacle that you plan a chunk of your evening/day around.  It's short.  It's under 10 minutes, correct?  It's a scaled down "mini-parade."  A cavalcade is a mini-parade, so by calling it that they are being technically accurate in their terminology and also, as Eeee-va pointed out, "people don't get disappointed by its length or simplicity."  

If you advertise it as a parade, then people expect an extravagant, lengthy, grand spectacle in the DLR tradition, or they expect what WDW does - with Boo to You and the Headless Horseman and all that - and are disappointed to discover that it's very brief.  By advertising it as what it is - a cavalcade, which is a mini-parade - DLR probably hopes that people will realize before they get there that it will be short and sweet and not too elaborate.


----------



## mom4princesses

Sherry E, I believe there is someone going to 2 parties.  I want to say its iKristen or BELLEDOER, but not sure.  Would love to hear what they have to say about the crowds, great thinking on your part.


----------



## mom4princesses

I just looked it up on the Halloween party, anyone list and both of them are going to two parties.  BELLEDOZER on the 5th and the 8th.  iKristen on the 19th and 22nd.  BELLEBOZER goes before I do so I can't wait to hear her take on the party.  Wow so much to do in so little time.  Felt like this vacation would never get here now it's knocking at the door, so excited.


----------



## Sherry E

mom4princesses said:


> Sherry E, I believe there is someone going to 2 party's.  I want to say its iKristen or BELLEDOER, but not sure.  Would love to hear what they have to say about the crowds, great thinking on your part.



Kristin is doing 2 parties and I think Trish/Belledozer is, too, now that you mention it.  That's really the only way to directly compare differences in crowd levels, is for the same person to attend 2 parties - one on Friday and one on Tuesday.  Now that's not to say that what that "one person" considers crowded or uncrowded is the same as what anyone else considers crowded or uncrowded, but at least they can say "X night was more crowded or less crowded than X night."

ETA:  Hee hee!  I see you just posted at the same time I was posting about Kristin, Trish and the 2 parties!

I was also going to say that the party on Halloween doesn't count because I think we can all guess that that night will be very crowded!


----------



## barefootmomma

Just a few more photos from yesterday.  I hope there aren't too many repeats here. There is something I have noticed about Halloweentime, even when it is massively crowded (I mean, we waited 10 minutes for the Pooh ride ) it's a good time. Thank goodness for HMH fastpasses also, the standby line was up to 70 minutes yesterday! 























​


----------



## mom4princesses

Sherry E said:


> Kristin is doing 2 parties and I think Trish/Belledozer is, too, now that you mention it.  That's really the only way to directly compare differences in crowd levels, is for the same person to attend 2 parties - one on Friday and one on Tuesday.  Now that's not to say that what that "one person" considers crowded or uncrowded is the same as what anyone else considers crowded or uncrowded, but at least they can say "X night was more crowded or less crowded than X night."



Agree 100%.  But like you said it will give us some idea as to one being more crowed over the other or maybe even the same.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are some pics of the carved pumpkins from Halloween Round-Up from Big Thunder Ranch when I was there on Saturday.





























































I'll post more later and Videotape of Halloween Screams later tonight.


----------



## Sherry E

Laura - great photos from inside the HMH!  And great close-ups of Jack and Sally, too.

I have to revise the ToC!  

I'm still trying to figure it out - the display along the tram path...can you walk up to that and take pictures that way, or can you only do it from a vantage point that's at a bit of a distance?  It looks like one could just walk up to it and snap away.

What you said about Halloween Time and crowds - Christmas at DLR is like that too.  Even when it's massively crowded, it's still a great time.  I mean, I won't lie - if it's massively crowded, I will get annoyed and I will not do everything on my list of things to do because the crowds are daunting, but I still really love being there.  That's what happened last year in December.  Massive crowds all over.  I couldn't get in the shops.  I coulnd't take as many photos as I wanted.  The lines were long everywhere.  It was a madhouse and I was frustrated.  But I was still so happy to be at DLR at Christmastime that I had a good time nonetheless.  It was still magical.  Halloween Time is the same way.


----------



## Sherry E

Awesome Round-Up photos, Bret!!  I love, love, love that Yoda pumpkin!!  That is the greatest!


----------



## Sherry E

mom4princesses said:


> I just looked it up on the Halloween party, anyone list and both of them are going to two parties.  BELLEDOZER on the 5th and the 8th.  iKristen on the 19th and 22nd.  BELLEBOZER goes before I do so I can't wait to hear her take on the party.  Wow so much to do in so little time.  Felt like this vacation would never get here now it's knocking at the door, so excited.



I can't believe your trip is almost here!  It seems like it was not too long ago you were in the early planning stages, getting the Disney Visa and all that.  And we were all waiting for info on the party, while being excited to learn that the season began on 9/17!!

Time flies!!

Well, you'll have a wonderful time at DLR, and I hope it's an equally fantastic time for your daughter.  She deserves a really nice DLR trip for being such a special and thoughtful person, so I hope she has an amazing time!!


----------



## barefootmomma

Sherry E said:


> Laura - great photos from inside the HMH!  And great close-ups of Jack and Sally, too.
> 
> I have to revise the ToC!
> 
> I'm still trying to figure it out - the display along the tram path...can you walk up to that and take pictures that way, or can you only do it from a vantage point that's at a bit of a distance?  It looks like one could just walk up to it and snap away.
> 
> What you said about Halloween Time and crowds - Christmas at DLR is like that too.  Even when it's massively crowded, it's still a great time.  I mean, I won't lie - if it's massively crowded, I will get annoyed and I will not do everything on my list of things to do because the crowds are daunting, but I still really love being there.  That's what happened last year in December.  Massive crowds all over.  I couldn't get in the shops.  I coulnd't take as many photos as I wanted.  The lines were long everywhere.  It was a madhouse and I was frustrated.  But I was still so happy to be at DLR at Christmastime that I had a good time nonetheless.  It was still magical.  Halloween Time is the same way.



Thanks!! I got lucky on HMH for sure. I ran, almost literally, right into Jack and Sally as they were exiting their signing area as I was headed for HMH FPs so that was pretty awesome. I couldn't believe I got my camera on and snapped Sally just as she looked right at me. I was literally so excited.  (I'm such a nerd.) 

The tram displays I've always taken from the actual tram. The one in my last post is right on the tram route so I think the only other way to get it would be to take the walking path that runs parallel with the tram route and stick your camera through the gate.  Haven't tested that method out, but I don't see why it wouldn't work. 

That is so true about the crowds, especially yesterday. It's not that some things didn't irritate us and we definitely didn't do nearly as much as we usually do, but nothing could kill that fun festive spirit in the air.  It is awesome!



Bret, those pumpkin shots are so great! Mike Wazowski is so cute.  I've got to make it over to that area!!


----------



## srauchbauer

Story time:
 Keith and I were baking blueberry muffins this morning (getting some baking done for the trip).  I pulled out the Mini cupcake pans and said "now it's time to make mini muffins for the plane trip"  Keith wanted to know where the Mickey muffin pans were.  I was laughing so hard I fell off the chair, then he stared to laugh at me.  We are having a great day getting ready for halloween.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

I have to say that at WDW they don't have anything at all like the wonderful selection of carved pumpkins that I am seeing in person.  In fact, I think all the pumpkins I have seen at WDW are artificial--maybe some real ones at Ft. Wilderness, but not at the Magic Kingdom.  This is going to be so incredible to see, and I know that my DH is going to have a snapping frenzy with his camera.  If the pictures I have seen so far are any indication of the number of characters they do carve, I am going to just love Halloween at DL.  

Thank you to everyone that has taken the time to post your pictures. By the time we get there, it will be so close to the end and you will have already seen it all, so not sure if it will be beneficial for us post anything or not.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Absolutely love that Yoda pumpkin.


----------



## amamax2

mvf-m11c said:


> Here are some pics of the carved pumpkins from Halloween Round-Up from Big Thunder Ranch when I was there on Saturday.



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE all the new pumpkins!  None of those were there when I was at DL a couple weeks ago, and thank you for getting a picture of the finished Queen of Hearts.


This is one of the best parts of Halloween time and all the wonderful photo-mad DISers!  Like Sherry has said before, each person's pictures show new things (or old things in a new way).

Keep them coming everyone, please and thanks!!!


----------



## SueTGGR

iKristin said:


> Hey I just wanted to share this really cool (and photo full!!) page on the Disneyland Halloween Time!!! http://www.family-vacation-getaways-at-los-angeles-theme-parks.com/Disney-Halloween-Pumpkins.html


Did you notice that on page 2 of this site they had pictures of Candy Corn Acres? If anyone wanted to see what it looked like before @ DCA, they have some nice pictures of it. As much fun as it looks like this year, I wonder if they will put it back after all the construction is done. 
11 days! Let me know if there are any pictures that have been missed. I love taking pictures! 
Sue


----------



## srauchbauer

forgot to mention in previous post - thank you all for the great pics we all love looking at them.


----------



## PrincessMaleficent

mvf-m11c said:


> Here are pics of the special merchandise that you can buy during MHP.
> 
> Halloween Screams Fireworks Sweatshirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween Screams Fireworks T-Shrit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHP T-Shirt for Ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange Spider Web Witch Hat with the MHP 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHP 2010 picture frame



Do you remember what is on the back of the hoodie?


----------



## Tamarap

Which stores are selling the special Halloween merchandise?


----------



## mvf-m11c

PrincessMaleficent said:


> Do you remember what is on the back of the hoodie?



The HS sweatshirt back side had the same design as the HS t-shirt front side.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Tamarap said:


> Which stores are selling the special Halloween merchandise?



The MHP merchandise can only be bought during MHP. I tried to see if DL had the merchandise the next day after the MHP. But they did not have them in the store. I found the merchandise at the *Disney Showcase store* right next to the Main Street Magic Shop.


----------



## All American

Sherry E said:


> I'm curious to hear about Tuesday's crowds, too.  Logically, it seems like Tuesday's MHP would have to be less crowded than Friday's MHP.  I would assume that a lot of folks just don't want to take the kids out on a Tuesday night when they have school work, or when the parents have work the next day.  Friday would be an easier day to go out for a party.  That _seems_ like sound reasoning, but who knows?
> 
> Also, I'm guessing that what some folks may view as being really crowded may not be what other people view as really crowded.  I think there are different crowd tolerance levels.  So we might get a report that it was packed and someone else might say it wasn't that bad.
> 
> *What would be great is if one person who attended the MHP this past Friday could also attend the MHP tomorrow night - the same exact person - and tell us if it appeared that there was a visible decrease in crowds.  Anyone who went to both parties could directly compare the crowds and tell us if there was a difference.*
> 
> There could be lots of folks who are thinking that Fridays are going to be extra-busy party nights and then decide to go on Tuesday instead to avoid crowds, basically making Tuesday nights pretty crowded as well!



I don't know if I'll be much help, but I am going on the 12th and the 15th.  On the 12th, I'll be with my mother-in-law, husband, and our daughters ages 6 years and 11 months.  On Friday, it will just be my husband and myself.  So, I can compare with and without kids.  

In terms of crowd expectations (I think we all have them), I imagine and from what I read about Friday is that it will be pretty packed the few hours before the party as party goers arrive and regular park attendees linger as long as possible.  I have a fairly high tolerance for crowds.  I think the trick will be to expect a lot of people and smile knowing that most of them will be getting kicked out soon.  Just gotta make it to the official start time of the party.  

As for the wait times for rides, I don't think everything will be walk on but the wait times shouldn't be too bad which, for me, is about 20 minutes.  I guess I'll just have to wait and see.  At this point, I can only guess, and these are just my expectations which are sometimes too high or low.   Either way, should be fun!!!!

I'll update if possible.  Can't wait to compare notes with everyone.


----------



## Spacepest

I'm really curious to hear how the Tuesday parties go. If the trip reports are favorable I will probably be purchasing Tuesday party tickets within the next few days. 

And Halloween party shirts! I so want one. Did anyone see shirts for Ghost Galaxy as well?


----------



## Shimmer

We are still on the fence about taking a trip to DL so we can attend MHP. I really don't like to dress up and neither does my DH. Will we be really out of place if we are in street clothes vs dressing up for the party? Our kids will want to dress up for sure but we won't have splurged on amazing costumes. Will they be out of place in just regular, trick-or-treat the neighborhood costumes?


----------



## dizneedoll

Shimmer said:


> We are still on the fence about taking a trip to DL so we can attend MHP. I really don't like to dress up and neither does my DH. Will we be really out of place if we are in street clothes vs dressing up for the party? Our kids will want to dress up for sure but we won't have splurged on amazing costumes. Will they be out of place in just regular, trick-or-treat the neighborhood costumes?



No, you won't be out of place at all. Lots of people opt not to dress up. I didn't last year. Some people do come in amazing costumes but most kids have the kind you would find in any neighborhood on Halloween. Everyone, kids and adults, can trick or treat and can participate in all the activities whether you are dressed up or not. My son is wearing a spiderman costume we bought at Walmart for $12 so nothing fancy here!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Spacepest said:


> Did anyone see shirts for Ghost Galaxy as well?



They had Ghost Galaxy shirts at the Star Trader store.


----------



## mommaU4

So, I have a confession.....   I've only half-heartedly been paying attention to the Halloween threads, part 1 and 2, because I didn't think I was going to go to DL during Halloweentime. But, it might happen after all!! 

If it does, it won't be for the party, just for one day on my birthday. So naturally the first thing that comes to mind is, what are some of the best Halloween treats out this year in Disneyland only? (We'd only do one day, one park) 

I know about the gingerbread beignets, and the pumpkin muffins. Do they still have the Jack Skellington cheesecake at French Market? Any cupcakes? Rice Krispy treats? What else? 
I don't need pics, just ideas of where to find the yummy Halloween snacks. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LKD

Omg! I went on the 1st and it was a blast!!!!
The lines were a bit big in the beginning but around the last hour, the lines were very short (25 min max). I didn't really get affected by lines because my Cinderella has diabetes so we were able to use the handicap line. 

The lines for the characters are the ones that to me were crazy. Also the way they switch out the characters really bothered me.

I was in line to see Peter Pan and I was soo excited to finally meet him and he switched out with Jack Sparrow! 
I posted earlier that I was going as Drizella and my bbf went as Anastasia. 





(Oh also they close off the castle once the sun goes down )

So we were in line for the villains, (they hadn't appeared) when they did appear, when the stepsisters came out they got really excited to see and and we screamed across the line at each other! However, there was around less than 10 people in front of us when they left  I seriously started crying.
Later on they were out again but when we went to get in line a castmember told us the line was closed and refused to let us in  Let's just say it really ruined my night.

The PFF line is really short right before they close. My friends managed to be the last in line and were able to get pictures with all 3 princesses.





Now to go write my TR 
Speaking of which, someone commented that someone here took pictures of us? (goes to dig through pages)


----------



## mvf-m11c

I just finally uploaded Halloween Screams that I have videotaped it on Friday. Here is the links on my youtube account so you all can watch it.

Halloween Screams Fireworks during MHP Oct. 1st, 2010 Part 1

Halloween Screams Fireworks during MHP Oct. 1st, 2010 Part 2


----------



## mrsw94

Speaking of which, someone commented that someone here took pictures of us? (goes to dig through pages)[/QUOTE]

On page 52, post #777.  Can't wait to read your trip report!


----------



## where's_my_prince

LKD, i must say im so excited and  really anxious to read your trip report and see how everything went!!!!   your costumes look so amazing especially yours!


----------



## dizneedoll

LKD- I LOVE your costume! That is so cool! Last year, we saw Anastasia, Drizzila and the Stepmother out doing meet and greets and I sooo wanted a photo but didn't get the chance. Hoping this year I get a chance. Thanks for the info on the character lines, it's a bit disappointing that they swap the characters out so often but at least I know to expect it now.


----------



## mommaU4

LKD said:


> Also the way they switch out the characters really bothered me.
> 
> So we were in line for the villains, (they hadn't appeared) when they did appear, when the stepsisters came out they got really excited to see and and we screamed across the line at each other! However, there was around less than 10 people in front of us when they left  I seriously started crying.



First of all, LOVE your costumes. 
Second, I am sorry you didn't get to meet the step-sisters. When my family and I went two years ago to the party in DCA, we were in line for the Evil Queen from Snow White. I was really eager to get pictures with her, and we'd waited about 25 minutes and were getting close to the end of our wait, when she was switched out for Lady Tremaine, and the stepsisters. 

I was so disappointed because in our case we wanted the Evil Queen, so I feel your frustration. 

We just tried to make the best of it. The stepsisters were a lot of fun, and one of my girls had on some beads and they did the scene from the movie where the mother asks one of them if those are her beads, and she said, "No, I'd never wear such hideous beads." LOL 

Here are some pics from that night: (Oct. '08)










Anyway, we had no clue they could switch out the characters like that, but hopefully your night was still a fun one.


----------



## LKD

Ooo thank you!!
I'm really excited to go again on the 26th! I'm hopefully going to have a Tinkerbell group


----------



## Sherry E

mommaU4 said:


> So, I have a confession.....   I've only half-heartedly been paying attention to the Halloween threads, part 1 and 2, because I didn't think I was going to go to DL during Halloweentime. But, it might happen after all!!
> 
> If it does, it won't be for the party, just for one day on my birthday. So naturally the first thing that comes to mind is, what are some of the best Halloween treats out this year in Disneyland only? (We'd only do one day, one park)
> 
> I know about the gingerbread beignets, and the pumpkin muffins. Do they still have the Jack Skellington cheesecake at French Market? Any cupcakes? Rice Krispy treats? What else?
> I don't need pics, just ideas of where to find the yummy Halloween snacks.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Beth - this list from MousePlanet is not complete, I don't think, and some of the goodies are available at more places than what's listed here.  There are also other goodies available during the season, but these are some of the highlights:



> Fall Cupcake - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Bakers Field Bakery, Pacific Wharf Café, Disneyland Hotel Coffee House, and Whitewater Snacks
> 
> Gingerbread Beignets with Eggnog Anglaise - available at: Café Orléans
> 
> Caramel Apple Cider - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Carnation Café, Mint Julep Bar, Royal Street Veranda, Bakers Field Bakery, Disneyland Hotel Coffee House
> 
> Halloween Mickey Mouse inspired Bat Cookie - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Stage Door Café, The Golden Horseshoe, Bakers Field Bakery, Pacific Wharf Café, Surfside Lounge, Disneyland Hotel Coffee House, Whitewater Snacks
> 
> Demitasse Dessert Cup (Mini Caramel Apple Muffin with Pumpkin Mousse) - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Plaza Inn, Rancho del Zocalo Restaurante, Bakers Field Bakery
> 
> Demitasse Dessert Cup (Hazelnut Tiramisu topped with Pumpkin Mousse) - available at: Carnation Café, Big Thunder Ranch, Blue Bayou, Café Orleans, Golden Vine Winery Trattoria, Storytellers Café
> 
> Pumpkin Muffin - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street Cappo Cart, Bakers Field Bakery, Pacific Wharf Caf, Golden State Cappo Cart, Disneyland Hotel Coffee House, Surfside Lounge, and Whitewater Snacks
> 
> Pumpkin Pie - available at: Plaza Inn
> 
> Pumpkin Spice Latte - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Carnation Café, Mint Julep Bar, Royal Street Veranda, Bakers Field Bakery, Disneyland Hotel Coffee House
> 
> Coffin Dessert / Mexican Halloween Cookies celebrating Dia de los Muertos - available at: Rancho del Zocalo Restaurante
> 
> Haunted Mansion Holiday Jacks Chocolate Mud Coffin - available at: French Market
> 
> Haunted Mansion Holiday Gift with Purchase - Halloween Town Pewter Figurines (available with each single purchase of $35 or more, after tax, and any applicable discount, while supplies last) - available at: French Market, Café Orleans (beginning Sept. 26)


----------



## disneyfaninaz

LKD said:


> Omg! I went on the 1st and it was a blast!!!!
> The lines were a bit big in the beginning but around the last hour, the lines were very short (25 min max). I didn't really get affected by lines because my Cinderella has diabetes so we were able to use the handicap line.
> 
> 
> (Oh also they close off the castle once the sun goes down )



How were you able to use the handicap line for having diabetes?  Just curious, because my daughter has Type 1 diabetes.

Also, they close the castle to get ready for the fireworks show.


----------



## mommaU4

Thanks Sherry! On the ball as usual.


----------



## Sherry E

mommaU4 said:


> Thanks Sherry! On the ball as usual.



You're welcome.  I have to make use of what few brain cells & little memory I have left before I enter my golden years - might as well pull up random info and pass it around on the DIS!!


----------



## LKD

She told them that when she runs around her blood sugar goes down, and since most rides have a sitting area in the handicap section if she could have one. Also it's so she could sit down during the fireworks/parades.

She never tells us when she's low :/ We've had her almost collapse on us once at the fair so we don't take chances anymore


----------



## KBelle5

Hey LKD, did you make your costume or buy it from somewhere?  I'm also curious about the Belle dress in your pictures...because if you made that, I'm jealous!  My Peter Pan group for this year has already decided to do BatB next year (I'm Belle, of course!) and if you bought it, I want to know where you got it, because it is just gorgeous!  I'd love to make a Belle dress, but I'll probably end up buying one since my Wendy dress is taking forever, and it's a pretty easy pattern, but the ones from Halloween stores are just horrible.

Also, for anyone in general, about how long were the characters out?  The usual(ish) half an hour?  Obviously, we're going to want to get Peter, Wendy and Hook, so I'm trying to plan how best to do it.

Thanks!


----------



## tdashgirl

LKD, your costumes look better than the DLR CMs!!! Nice! 

So I'm here ... at the HOJO   Weather is icky (keep in mind I'm spoiled Cali girl).  There are still kids running around the  pool as I type this, even though this is so NOT pool weather   Looks like the rain has stopped for now, but it's very grey and wet out there.  We're planning on venturing out to the parks in a bit, and see how much of this weather we can take 

Please send  that this rain clears up for the MHP tomorrow!!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are more Halloween food from DL.

Halloween Mickey Pumpkin Dessert





Halloween Mickey Muffin





Halloween Mickey Bat Cookie





Candy Corn Cookie





Mickey Pumpkin Apple





Ghost Tigger Tail





Halloween Cupcakes


----------



## dizneedoll

tdashgirl said:


> So I'm here ... at the HOJO   QUOTE]
> 
> Yay! I love the HOJO. Aren't the beds awesome? I pulled the bedding off of one the first time I stayed there to see what brand it was. I think it's a Beauty Simmons something or other. When I got home I looked it up and they were around $1200. So yeah, I didn't get one.
> 
> I'm down in SD and it's been a drizzly day all day today. Don't know tomorrows forecast but here's  that it will be nice for the party tomorrow night.


----------



## Sherry E

Bret - thank you so much for posting those photos of the food!!  Now I am craving sweets.  Earlier I was craving pizza or pasta (because it's nice and chilly outside now - YAY!!!) - and I wanted something hearty and yummy, but now I am craving cookies and cupcakes!!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

mvf-m11c said:


> I just finally uploaded Halloween Screams that I have videotaped it on Friday. Here is the links on my youtube account so you all can watch it.
> 
> Halloween Screams Fireworks during MHP Oct. 1st, 2010 Part 1
> 
> Halloween Screams Fireworks during MHP Oct. 1st, 2010 Part 2



Thanks for the video.  I loved it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Bret - thank you so much for posting those photos of the food!!  Now I am craving sweets.  Earlier I was craving pizza or pasta (because it's nice and chilly outside now - YAY!!!) - and I wanted something hearty and yummy, but now I am craving cookies and cupcakes!!



You are welcome Sherry, I had the Halloween Mickey Bat Cookie yesterday morning and it was nice. 



RweTHEREyet said:


> Thanks for the video.  I loved it.



I'm glad that you like the video. I waited almost 2-3 hours to get the best spot. Especially the CM's didn't let anyone in the viewing area until the 8:15 MCPC past by. It was a pain to wait that long during the regular hours and during the first few hours of MHP. When the parade was over almost everyone went to the viewing area in front of SBC.

I also uploaded Mickey's Costume Party Cavalcade on my youtube account so you guys can watch it.


----------



## canadadisney

I am on way to the city to catch the plane to the Happiest Place On Earth! I am so excited for the party tomorrow. I don't even care if it pours! Nothing will ruin the day!


----------



## mom4princesses

Sherry E said:


> Bret - thank you so much for posting those photos of the food!!  Now I am craving sweets.  Earlier I was craving pizza or pasta (because it's nice and chilly outside now - YAY!!!) - and I wanted something hearty and yummy, but now I am craving cookies and cupcakes!!



Funny, asked my kids what they wanted for dinner and it was pasta.  I just finished and we are getting the table set for spaghetti.  Smells so good......  Its raining here with some wind and is very nice outside.  Really love the rain but wish we could eat in the backyard it beautiful.


----------



## mikayla73

mvf-m11c said:


> Here are more Halloween food from DL.
> 
> Halloween Mickey Pumpkin Dessert



This is the BRB right? I gotta have one of those cups! I don't even care what's in them ... but out of curiousity, do you know?


----------



## mvf-m11c

mikayla73 said:


> This is the BRB right? I gotta have one of those cups! I don't even care what's in them ... but out of curiousity, do you know?



Yes, the Halloween Pumpkin cup was at Blue Ribbon Bakery. I didn't ask the CM what was inside the cup.


----------



## Sherry E

mikayla73 said:


> This is the BRB right? I gotta have one of those cups! I don't even care what's in them ... but out of curiousity, do you know?



Mikayla73 - You can find that Mickey Pumpkin mug dessert on this list from MousePlanet:



> Fall Cupcake - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Bakers Field Bakery, Pacific Wharf Café, Disneyland Hotel Coffee House, and Whitewater Snacks
> 
> Gingerbread Beignets with Eggnog Anglaise - available at: Café Orléans
> 
> Caramel Apple Cider - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Carnation Café, Mint Julep Bar, Royal Street Veranda, Bakers Field Bakery, Disneyland Hotel Coffee House
> 
> Halloween Mickey Mouse inspired Bat Cookie - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Stage Door Café, The Golden Horseshoe, Bakers Field Bakery, Pacific Wharf Café, Surfside Lounge, Disneyland Hotel Coffee House, Whitewater Snacks
> 
> Demitasse Dessert Cup (Mini Caramel Apple Muffin with Pumpkin Mousse) - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Plaza Inn, Rancho del Zocalo Restaurante, Bakers Field Bakery
> 
> Demitasse Dessert Cup (Hazelnut Tiramisu topped with Pumpkin Mousse) - available at: Carnation Café, Big Thunder Ranch, Blue Bayou, Café Orleans, Golden Vine Winery Trattoria, Storytellers Café
> 
> Pumpkin Muffin - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street Cappo Cart, Bakers Field Bakery, Pacific Wharf Caf, Golden State Cappo Cart, Disneyland Hotel Coffee House, Surfside Lounge, and Whitewater Snacks
> 
> Pumpkin Pie - available at: Plaza Inn
> 
> Pumpkin Spice Latte - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Carnation Café, Mint Julep Bar, Royal Street Veranda, Bakers Field Bakery, Disneyland Hotel Coffee House
> 
> Coffin Dessert / Mexican Halloween Cookies celebrating Dia de los Muertos - available at: Rancho del Zocalo Restaurante
> 
> Haunted Mansion Holiday Jacks Chocolate Mud Coffin - available at: French Market
> 
> Haunted Mansion Holiday Gift with Purchase - Halloween Town Pewter Figurines (available with each single purchase of $35 or more, after tax, and any applicable discount, while supplies last) - available at: French Market, Café Orleans (beginning Sept. 26)




It's one of the Demitasse desserts - probably the one with the mini-muffin.  But they sell mugs just like that (or a bit larger) in the souvenir shops, so you don't even have to buy the dessert to get one.


----------



## DSNY4ever

Oh my gosh!!  I love the Holiday treat list, I hadn't seen that yet!

I am so excited, you guys have given so many great pictures and tips on here- thank you!!  I can't wait for my first Halloween trip .


----------



## nicolita3

So does anyone have any pics of the Haunted Mansion gift with purchase pewter figurine that they give at Cafe Orleans or the French Market?  Or any other info of the current gift with purchases?


----------



## tksbaskets

LKD said:


> Omg! I went on the 1st and it was a blast!!!!
> The lines were a bit big in the beginning but around the last hour, the lines were very short (25 min max). I didn't really get affected by lines because my Cinderella has diabetes so we were able to use the handicap line.
> 
> The lines for the characters are the ones that to me were crazy. Also the way they switch out the characters really bothered me.
> 
> I was in line to see Peter Pan and I was soo excited to finally meet him and he switched out with Jack Sparrow!
> I posted earlier that I was going as Drizella and my bbf went as Anastasia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh also they close off the castle once the sun goes down )
> 
> So we were in line for the villains, (they hadn't appeared) when they did appear, when the stepsisters came out they got really excited to see and and we screamed across the line at each other! However, there was around less than 10 people in front of us when they left  I seriously started crying.
> Later on they were out again but when we went to get in line a castmember told us the line was closed and refused to let us in  Let's just say it really ruined my night.
> 
> The PFF line is really short right before they close. My friends managed to be the last in line and were able to get pictures with all 3 princesses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to go write my TR
> Speaking of which, someone commented that someone here took pictures of us? (goes to dig through pages)



You and your friends look GREAT!  What fun!


----------



## farmgirljen

Hello everyone I just caught up on this thread. :ther than the rain we are having a great time! Sorry we brought the rain with us from oregon! We are going to the Tuesday mhp so will let you know how it goes. I am worried about them cancelling the fvireworks due to rain though.


----------



## where's_my_prince

the weather is AMAZING today in california nice and cold, i love it! it always gets me in a disney mood


----------



## Sherry E

where's_my_prince said:


> the weather is AMAZING today in california nice and cold, i love it! it always gets me in a disney mood



I know!  Isn't it great?  One week ago I was cursing Mother Nature for subjecting us to that horrid 113-degree madness.  Now it's 61 degrees, rainy (but very light rain - not a downpour) and kinda cold!!  Yay for Fall weather!!  Last week I could not even conceive of drinking a hot drink.  Now I want hot cocoa...and spaghetti with meatballs...and pizza...and cupcakes....


----------



## mom4princesses

Hot Chocolate, that sounds so good.  I can't wait to go sit on the patio in the morning with some.  Also hope its cool enough for some at DL when we get there in a few days.  Patiently waiting for a report form BELLEDOZER on the Tuesday party (okay not so patiently).


----------



## smiley_face2

dizneedoll said:


> tdashgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm here ... at the HOJO   QUOTE]
> 
> Yay! I love the HOJO. Aren't the beds awesome? I pulled the bedding off of one the first time I stayed there to see what brand it was. I think it's a Beauty Simmons something or other. When I got home I looked it up and they were around $1200. So yeah, I didn't get one.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya....did the same! Simmons Beautyrest ultraplush.... wrote the name down, don't remember off the top of my head...
Click to expand...


----------



## Funball

oooohh its soo cold outside..! im going to die!! i hate the cold.. i do not do well in the cold!! bring the heat back please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


omg those cupcakes are nummy looking!!


----------



## mikayla73

> Demitasse Dessert Cup (Hazelnut Tiramisu topped with Pumpkin Mousse)



OK now I gotta have one with the stuff in it ... I love tiramisu!


----------



## mikayla73

Sherry E said:


> I know!  Isn't it great?  One week ago I was cursing Mother Nature for subjecting us to that horrid 113-degree madness.  Now it's 61 degrees, rainy (but very light rain - not a downpour) and kinda cold!!  Yay for Fall weather!!  Last week I could not even conceive of drinking a hot drink.  Now I want hot cocoa...and spaghetti with meatballs...and pizza...and cupcakes....





mom4princesses said:


> Hot Chocolate, that sounds so good.  I can't wait to go sit on the patio in the morning with some.  Also hope its cool enough for some at DL when we get there in a few days.  Patiently waiting for a report form BELLEDOZER on the Tuesday party (okay not so patiently).



I love fall ... living in Phoenix, it's still not really fall here, that doesn't happen until Jan/Feb! LOL But I can still enjoy the colors/decorations and getting ready for all things fall. Hot chocolate from the BRB would be awesome about now. 

I too can't wait to hear about the Tues MHP!


----------



## Eeee-va

Mouse Planet reports that you can wear your costume all day to either DCA or DL on party days.  Does anyone know if that's true?

http://www.mouseplanet.com/9407/Disneyland_Resort_Update

(I won't be in the park on any full party days--we're doing Downtown Disney on the party day, and then going into the park at 4--but I'm wondering if I should wear my costume to Downtown Disney or change there...)


----------



## dizneedoll

Funball said:


> oooohh its soo cold outside..! im going to die!! i hate the cold.. i do not do well in the cold!! bring the heat back please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> omg those cupcakes are nummy looking!!



NO! No more heat! It's supposed to be low 80's this weekend then cools off again. I will allow the low 80's but no more then that! 

I want a cupcake.


----------



## fhtpdw20

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2010/10/happy-halloween-hats-at-disney-parks/


----------



## SurfinTX

Eeee-va said:


> Mouse Planet reports that you can wear your costume all day to either DCA or DL on party days.  Does anyone know if that's true?
> 
> http://www.mouseplanet.com/9407/Disneyland_Resort_Update
> 
> (I won't be in the park on any full party days--we're doing Downtown Disney on the party day, and then going into the park at 4--but I'm wondering if I should wear my costume to Downtown Disney or change there...)



That's very interesting news!  Personally I think I will still go in regular clothes during the day and then head back to my room to change for the evening.  My costume is a bit too complex to handle fast or rough rides and I don't want to add to the chance of something spilling on me or being stuck in bad weather.


----------



## srauchbauer

Starting to map out our 1/2 day in Downtown Disney and Goofy's Kichen.  The map makes it look like the Disney Hotel is a pretty good walk from DD, is that correct.  If it is a fair distance does the Tram run from DD to DH.

tia


----------



## tinksdreamwishes

the DLH is at the end of DTD. Its super easy to get there. Have a great day!


----------



## srauchbauer

tinksdreamwishes said:


> the DLH is at the end of DTD. Its super easy to get there. Have a great day!



thanks we are spending the morning of Tuesday the 19 in DTD and then over to DL for the Halloween party.


----------



## JH87

fhtpdw20 said:


> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2010/10/happy-halloween-hats-at-disney-parks/



oooooh i want the witch ears!!!!!!!


----------



## tjcrabb

According to the MHP map the following locations have "special halloween themed food"

Main Street
Blue Ribbon Bakery
Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor
Plaza Inn

Frontierland
Golden Horshoe
Stage Door Cafe

Tomorrowland
Tomorrowland Terrace

The following locations will have event merchandise:

Main Street
Emporium
Disney Showcase

Frontierland
Pioneer Mercantile

Tomorrowland
The Star Trader


----------



## AmyPond

Well, we're back.  Thanks to whoever wished for hot weather during the last week of September.  (Yeah, that's sarcasm.)  It was over 100 degrees most of our trip.  That will be the LAST trip we make this time of year.  We knew we'd risk running into hotter temps (upper 80's) but had no clue we'd end up with miserable record highs.  

We had a decent time even though the weather was really, really bad.  However, I didn't take very many pictures of Halloween stuff.  Why?  Well, two reasons.  1.  It was so hot that we found ourselves going quickly from air conditioned building to air conditioned building.  2.  It just didn't feel like Fall or Halloween time at all so it was hard to enjoy the decorations.

Overall, it was a less than ideal Disneyland trip.  Kind of sad since it will be our last trip for many, many years.  I wish we would have waited and gone in January or February instead since the main reason we chose this time of year was to see the Halloween/Fall stuff which we didn't really get to enjoy anyway.


----------



## tjcrabb

Here are some Jack merchandise from the TOT gift shop:




Jack Bobble Heads




Antenna Topper




Nightmare Photo Album




I think these are gloves?




Gloves


----------



## Sherry E

dizneedoll said:


> NO! No more heat! It's supposed to be low 80's this weekend then cools off again. I will allow the low 80's but no more then that!
> 
> I want a cupcake.



dizneedoll, you've pretty much summed up how I feel today (and yesterday...and tomorrow...and next week) - _No more heat!_  And..._I want a cupcake_!!!

Don't those basic rules & wishes pretty much apply to any day of the year?  They are year-round for me!!


----------



## skiingfast

Eeee-va said:


> Mouse Planet reports that you can wear your costume all day to either DCA or DL on party days.  Does anyone know if that's true?
> 
> http://www.mouseplanet.com/9407/Disneyland_Resort_Update
> 
> (I won't be in the park on any full party days--we're doing Downtown Disney on the party day, and then going into the park at 4--but I'm wondering if I should wear my costume to Downtown Disney or change there...)



I am curious if this is infact true.  It said it was reported by a poster and the acrticle reporter didn't go to the party until six to observe for himself.


----------



## zeitzeuge

We just got back and had an amazing time.  MHP was a lot of fun and the park looked great.  Three full days from 8am to midnight, and we're exhausted.  Rode every single attraction in both parks, including a couple we've never ridden.  One of the best trips.  I'm working on a separate thread of a detailed trip report, heavily loaded with pics which I should have done in a couple days.  We took about 600+ pics, some great, others not so great.  Still struggling getting night time photo's to look decent and WOC is difficult to photograph.  I need to buy a better camera.

For those who have tons of free time on their hands and want to browse through 600+ photo's, here is the link:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zeitzeuge/sets/72157624976733115/


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond said:


> Well, we're back.  Thanks to whoever wished for hot weather during the last week of September.  (Yeah, that's sarcasm.)  It was over 100 degrees most of our trip.  That will be the LAST trip we make this time of year.  We knew we'd risk running into hotter temps (upper 80's) but had no clue we'd end up with miserable record highs.
> 
> We had a decent time even though the weather was really, really bad.  However, I didn't take very many pictures of Halloween stuff.  Why?  Well, two reasons.  1.  It was so hot that we found ourselves going quickly from air conditioned building to air conditioned building.  2.  It just didn't feel like Fall or Halloween time at all so it was hard to enjoy the decorations.
> 
> Overall, it was a less than ideal Disneyland trip.  Kind of sad since it will be our last trip for many, many years.  I wish we would have waited and gone in January or February instead since the main reason we chose this time of year was to see the Halloween/Fall stuff which we didn't really get to enjoy anyway.



Amy!  I'm so glad you're back!  We hit 113 degrees in L.A. last week and I said here, "I feel so bad for AmyPond," because I knew you were waltzing right into the heatwave in Anaheim!!  I was miserable and I knew you were too, but at least I could stay indoors, while you were out in the hot sun.  I was telling people on another thread that 100+ degree weather is dangerously hot and not good for anyone.  And today it's 61 degrees!


----------



## tjcrabb

More from TOT gift shop:




Jack and Sally Pookalooz




Nightmare Trivial Pursuit and Jenga




Santa Hat




Christmas Stocking


----------



## tjcrabb

Last one!




Votive Holder




Oven Mitt




TOT Keychains

I love the white one, it looks like an old fashioned hotel keychain
Tricia


----------



## JH87

zeitzeuge said:


> We just got back and had an amazing time.  MHP was a lot of fun and the park looked great.  Three full days from 8am to midnight, and we're exhausted.  Rode every single attraction in both parks, including a couple we've never ridden.  One of the best trips.  I'm working on a separate thread of a detailed trip report, heavily loaded with pics which I should have done in a couple days.  We took about 600+ pics, some great, others not so great.  Still struggling getting night time photo's to look decent and WOC is difficult to photograph.  I need to buy a better camera.
> 
> For those who have tons of free time on their hands and want to browse through 600+ photo's, here is the link:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/zeitzeuge/sets/72157624976733115/



YAY something to put off studying!

The pics are super cute. Looking forward to your TR!


----------



## liesel

I am back and I had a fantastic weekend.  My friend and I went to Disneyland on Sunday (oct 3) and I did my first 8am to midnight day!  You definitely need some recovery time after that.  I enjoyed all the Halloween decorations and saw F! and RDCT for the first time.  I also got to ride TOT and Screamin' (loved it!) for the first time.  Since it was an adult trip, we definitely rode more coasters.  It was lots of fun, but I did miss my DH and kids, I have so much fun there with them.  I'll try to load some pictures later today.

WOC:  There were two shows on the schedule.  In the morning (around 10:30), they announced a third show would be added.  We exited GRR at 4 and they still had fastpasses available for the 10:15 (2nd) show.


----------



## dizneedoll

AmyPond said:


> Well, we're back.  Thanks to whoever wished for hot weather during the last week of September.  (Yeah, that's sarcasm.)  It was over 100 degrees most of our trip.  That will be the LAST trip we make this time of year.  We knew we'd risk running into hotter temps (upper 80's) but had no clue we'd end up with miserable record highs.
> 
> We had a decent time even though the weather was really, really bad.  However, I didn't take very many pictures of Halloween stuff.  Why?  Well, two reasons.  1.  It was so hot that we found ourselves going quickly from air conditioned building to air conditioned building.  2.  It just didn't feel like Fall or Halloween time at all so it was hard to enjoy the decorations.
> 
> Overall, it was a less than ideal Disneyland trip.  Kind of sad since it will be our last trip for many, many years.  I wish we would have waited and gone in January or February instead since the main reason we chose this time of year was to see the Halloween/Fall stuff which we didn't really get to enjoy anyway.



Ahh. I'm sorry you didn't have a great time. I know the weather was awful last week. It was probably the worst we've had all year long too. I would have felt the same way, not in the fall holiday mood at all. This week, it's cold and chilly and perfect fall weather which makes last week all the more cruel. I hope you do get to come back soon and enjoy the parks with nice weather. 



Sherry E said:


> dizneedoll, you've pretty much summed up how I feel today (and yesterday...and tomorrow...and next week) - _No more heat!_  And..._I want a cupcake_!!!
> 
> Don't those basic rules & wishes pretty much apply to any day of the year?  They are year-round for me!!



Oh, I like that! That is going to be my new rule for life: cool weather with cupcakes! And I wouldn't say no to cookies either. 



zeitzeuge said:


> We just got back and had an amazing time.  MHP was a lot of fun and the park looked great.  Three full days from 8am to midnight, and we're exhausted.  Rode every single attraction in both parks, including a couple we've never ridden.  One of the best trips.  I'm working on a separate thread of a detailed trip report, heavily loaded with pics which I should have done in a couple days.  We took about 600+ pics, some great, others not so great.  Still struggling getting night time photo's to look decent and WOC is difficult to photograph.  I need to buy a better camera.
> 
> For those who have tons of free time on their hands and want to browse through 600+ photo's, here is the link:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/zeitzeuge/sets/72157624976733115/



Glad you had a good time! As I have a government job, I have about 8 hours a day of free time to browse through your photos!  Looking forward to it!



liesel said:


> I am back and I had a fantastic weekend.  My friend and I went to Disneyland on Sunday (oct 3) and I did my first 8am to midnight day!  You definitely need some recovery time after that.  I enjoyed all the Halloween decorations and saw F! and RDCT for the first time.  I also got to ride TOT and Screamin' (loved it!) for the first time.  Since it was an adult trip, we definitely rode more coasters.  It was lots of fun, but I did miss my DH and kids, I have so much fun there with them.  I'll try to load some pictures later today.
> 
> WOC:  There were two shows on the schedule.  In the morning (around 10:30), they announced a third show would be added.  We exited GRR at 4 and they still had fastpasses available for the 10:15 (2nd) show.



Lots of people back with photos to look forward to! Also glad to hear you had a good time too!


----------



## disneyfaninaz

AmyPond said:


> Overall, it was a less than ideal Disneyland trip.  Kind of sad since it will be our last trip for many, many years.  I wish we would have waited and gone in January or February instead since the main reason we chose this time of year was to see the Halloween/Fall stuff which we didn't really get to enjoy anyway.



Sorry it was so hot for your trip, our neighbors were there on Sunday when it reached 108 or something like that.  Even they were complaining, and we live in the desert.  Unfortunately, you can never depend on the weather being perfect every time you go.  Our neighbors have gone in February and have been miserably wet and cold.  So, you never know.


----------



## dizneedoll

tjcrabb- Love the merchandise photos. I always forget about the TOT giftshop since I can't ride that with my DS4 quite yet. I love the Jack gloves. I'm adding that to my must buy list. It's funny, until this year I wasn't really into TNBC stuff. I liked the HMH and everything just didn't want the stuff but this year I'm really wanting more of the Jack and Sally merchandise which is bad because I don't need anymore stuff!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

DD and I leave in the morning!  

I'll try and post a couple updates via my phone while we are there... can't wait for the party on Friday!


----------



## zeitzeuge

Check out my trip report. I'll be adding days 2 and 3 over the next couple days. here are the photo highlights:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2570089

Our HM ears that everyone kept asking about all day. They were sold out throughout the park. Glad we got them early:





Pumpkin Mickey!










Park really is beautiful this time of year





Took a few non halloween related shots that turned out good:
















HM overlay




















Mainstreet at Dusk










Halloween Tree





An spooky Columbia





HM at night. The only decent one I could get to come out





Sleeping Beauty's Castle 










A few of us being Disneydorks 





My partner Steven and his idol


----------



## mom4princesses

zeitzeuge said:


> Check out my trip report. I'll be adding days 2 and 3 over the next couple days. here are the photo highlights:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2570089
> 
> Our HM ears that everyone kept asking about all day. They were sold out throughout the park. Glad we got them early:


Love the pictures and the Mickey ears.  Hope they have them in a few days when we go, DD13 would love them.



Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> DD and I leave in the morning!
> 
> I'll try and post a couple updates via my phone while we are there... can't wait for the party on Friday!


Have a fun and safe trip, we leave on Friday.


----------



## LKD

Those dolls are so cute! I want one!!


----------



## tksbaskets

zeitzeuge said:


> We just got back and had an amazing time.  MHP was a lot of fun and the park looked great.  Three full days from 8am to midnight, and we're exhausted.  Rode every single attraction in both parks, including a couple we've never ridden.  One of the best trips.  I'm working on a separate thread of a detailed trip report, heavily loaded with pics which I should have done in a couple days.  We took about 600+ pics, some great, others not so great.  Still struggling getting night time photo's to look decent and WOC is difficult to photograph.  I need to buy a better camera.
> 
> For those who have tons of free time on their hands and want to browse through 600+ photo's, here is the link:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/zeitzeuge/sets/72157624976733115/



Thanks for sharing.  Can't wait for the TR


----------



## mommaU4

mvf-m11c said:


> I also uploaded Mickey's Costume Party Cavalcade on my youtube account so you guys can watch it.



Thank you so much for posting this! I loved it. Last time I was there for the Halloween party was the one in DCA and the cavalcade they had there was honestly pretty pathetic. This is a huge improvement. 

Maybe one day they will actually do a full blown parade like in MNSSHP. I love the headless horseman they have over there that rides down Main Street to start the parade. Would be very cool to see that at DL too.


----------



## Carolwoodpr

zeitzeuge said:


> Check out my trip report. I'll be adding days 2 and 3 over the next couple days. here are the photo highlights:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2570089
> 
> 
> 
> An spooky Columbia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeping Beauty's Castle



I love the Spooky Columbia picture!    Did you get a chance to see Halloween Screams - the best fireworks display EVER?  I am going to read your trip report tonight and can't wait.


----------



## zeitzeuge

Carolwoodpr said:


> I love the Spooky Columbia picture! Did you get a chance to see Halloween Screams - the best fireworks display EVER? I am going to read your trip report tonight and can't wait.


 
Yes we got to see it on Friday during MHP.  LOVED it!  We enjoyed pretty much everything about MHP and hope to do it again.

We also took lots of videos, so we have vids of Halloween Screams, Remember and the Cavalcade, so I'll be uploading those to Youtube or Google video probably tonight.  I'll provide the links later.  Plus, we took lots of short vids which I'll be putting together a montage.

The TR is complete with all three days now.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2570089


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are some pics of HS from MHP on Friday. All of these pics were all taken on my video camera. I was taping HS that night in front of SB castle and took each frame and capture the frame to be a pic. I would say that HS is now my 2nd favorite firework show at DL. RDCT is 1st, HS 2nd, Believe...In Holiday Magic 3rd, and Magical.


----------



## Sherry E

Wow - great photos, Bret & Mark!!  

Bret, those fireworks shots are amazing!!


I love all the nighttime photos from everyone because they are so mysterious and moody!  The creepy Columbia from Mark is excellent!!

Mark, I love the photo of you guys in your ears!!  Where is that Jack, Sally and Maleficent display?  Is that in New Orleans Square?  I've never seen that.

See, now I am thinking I want to go to the party again.  I was leaning towards maybe skipping Halloween Time this year and going next year, but those pictures are luring me in.


Of course, it doesn't help matters any that the Disney people are trying to trap me into getting another AP - today I received a free Halloween issue of Backstage Pass magazine with an invitation to get another AP, and I haven't been an AP holder for a year!!  Some of the current AP holders don't even get the magazine and yet I got a free one!  They know how to get me - send me free magazines and goodies!!


----------



## Funball

Very nice bret!


----------



## PrincessMaleficent

I can not wait to go. only 24 more days ughhhhh!


----------



## Funball

IM THINKING  disneyland needs to hurry it up and send my new pass!! RFLOL


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Wow - great photos, Bret & Mark!!
> 
> Bret, those fireworks shots are amazing!!





Funball said:


> Very nice bret!



Thanks Sherry and Sara.

I used my Sony HDR-XR520 HD Video camera during MHP. I was so impressed how the video quality and pictures from each capture frame turned out so well. Did you two see my videos of HS and Mickey's Costume Party Cavalcade?


----------



## zeitzeuge

mvf-m11c said:


> Here are some pics of HS from MHP on Friday. All of these pics were all taken on my video camera. I was taping HS that night in front of SB castle and took each frame and capture the frame to be a pic. I would say that HS is now my 2nd favorite firework show at DL. RDCT is 1st, HS 2nd, Believe...In Holiday Magic 3rd, and Magical.


 
Those are some great photo's.  I just use a cheap Canon Powershot point and shoot, but it seems to do a decent job for most pictures, except low lighting.



Sherry E said:


> Wow - great photos, Bret & Mark!!
> 
> Bret, those fireworks shots are amazing!!
> 
> 
> I love all the nighttime photos from everyone because they are so mysterious and moody! The creepy Columbia from Mark is excellent!!
> 
> Mark, I love the photo of you guys in your ears!! Where is that Jack, Sally and Maleficent display? Is that in New Orleans Square? I've never seen that.
> 
> See, now I am thinking I want to go to the party again. I was leaning towards maybe skipping Halloween Time this year and going next year, but those pictures are luring me in.
> 
> 
> Of course, it doesn't help matters any that the Disney people are trying to trap me into getting another AP - today I received a free Halloween issue of Backstage Pass magazine with an invitation to get another AP, and I haven't been an AP holder for a year!! Some of the current AP holders don't even get the magazine and yet I got a free one! They know how to get me - send me free magazines and goodies!!


 
Thanks Sherry!
That spooky shot of the Columbia is my favorite.  The others were a little blurry.  I was shaking too much.  Maybe it was a sugar rush due to too much candy.  We had a different pair of ears each day.  There were so many new ones to choose from!  That display with Malificent, Jack and Sally is in NOS, across the way from Cafe' Orleans.  It was our first MHP and we loved it.  SO glad that we decided to buy the tickets and go.


----------



## Funball

Im so disappointed, I tried to get some kick butt photos of inside the umm HMH décor.., and the buggies were moving and all I got was blurry photos.. I don’t know how ot not let that happen ..and if anyone says to use a  tripod I will make them ride ISMW 10 times in a row!


----------



## Funball

Im so disappointed, I tried to get some kick butt photos of inside the umm HMH décor.., and the buggies were moving and all I got was blurry photos.. I dont know how ot not let that happen ..and if anyone says to use a  tripod I will make them ride ISMW 10 times in a row!



..and I just got my new Nikon L22 coolpix and the thing does great.. just the user cant use it well!


----------



## funatdisney

mommaU4 said:


> Maybe one day they will actually do a full blown parade like in MNSSHP. I love the headless horseman they have over there that rides down Main Street to start the parade. Would be very cool to see that at DL too.



I have seen the Halloween party creeping more like the MNSSHP over the years. I would love to see not only the Headless Horseman, but the whole parade much like the one at MNSSHP. Hopefully it will.


BTW, I was reading the AP Backstage Magazine the other day. I found an interesting statement: "...Mickey's Halloween Party promises to be more magical then ever as it moves to its new_* home*_ - in Disneyland Park!"  So I take this to mean that MHP will be at Disneyland for now on. Others?


----------



## amamax2

AmyPond said:


> Well, we're back.  Thanks to whoever wished for hot weather during the last week of September.  (Yeah, that's sarcasm.)  It was over 100 degrees most of our trip.  That will be the LAST trip we make this time of year.  We knew we'd risk running into hotter temps (upper 80's) but had no clue we'd end up with miserable record highs.
> 
> We had a decent time even though the weather was really, really bad.  However, I didn't take very many pictures of Halloween stuff.  Why?  Well, two reasons.  1.  It was so hot that we found ourselves going quickly from air conditioned building to air conditioned building.  2.  It just didn't feel like Fall or Halloween time at all so it was hard to enjoy the decorations.
> 
> Overall, it was a less than ideal Disneyland trip.  Kind of sad since it will be our last trip for many, many years.  I wish we would have waited and gone in January or February instead since the main reason we chose this time of year was to see the Halloween/Fall stuff which we didn't really get to enjoy anyway.



AmyPond,

I am so sorry that your trip was less than you had hoped.  Believe me, _THAT_ was not typical weather for end of September (or really, any time of the year), but SoCal weather this year has been anything but typical.

Many of us were thinking about you while you were here and hoping you were finding some magic despite the heat.  

I truly hope that with time, the bad will fade and you will be left with only happy memories, or at least be able to laugh at "our trip to DL h*ll."


----------



## amamax2

zeitzeuge said:


> Check out my trip report. I'll be adding days 2 and 3 over the next couple days. here are the photo highlights:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2570089QUOTE]
> 
> Zeitzeuge - FABULOUS pictures!!!!  Great eye, great composition, great colors!
> 
> May I ask what kind of camera you use?  Always curious, although I know much comes from a good photographer, not the camera.


----------



## skiingfast

I'm curious as we just saw a lot of HS photos of the castle.  Are the same or any of the projections on the Matterhorn too like in RDCT?


----------



## iKristin

Only 11 more days until my trip!! Which means only 8 more days of HELL (aka work)


----------



## mvf-m11c

zeitzeuge said:


> Those are some great photo's.  I just use a cheap Canon Powershot point and shoot, but it seems to do a decent job for most pictures, except low lighting.



I liked all of your photos from this weekend. I didn't take much pictures during MHP, but I wished I had more pics.

Its good to hear that you guys had a good time during MHP and Gay Days weekend.


----------



## amamax2

Wow, this thread is moving so fast I can't keep up, lol.




zeitzeuge said:


> Those are some great photo's.  I just use a cheap Canon Powershot point and shoot, but it seems to do a decent job for most pictures, except low lighting..



OK, so I went to the Flicker account and see what kind of camera - it is a step up from my little Canon Powershot - you took a lot of great shots with it!   What setting(s) did you use for the night shots?




Funball said:


> Im so disappointed, I tried to get some kick butt photos of inside the umm HMH décor.., and the buggies were moving and all I got was blurry photos.. I don’t know how ot not let that happen ..and if anyone says to use a  tripod I will make them ride ISMW 10 times in a row!
> 
> ..and I just got my new Nikon L22 coolpix and the thing does great.. just the user can’t use it well!



Funball - you have been taking some amazing shots with that little P&S of yours - it definitely isn't user error!  HMH is nearly impossible to get except blurry.


Bret - Fantastic castle shots!!!  Now I am really sorry we didn't do MHP this year.


----------



## dizneedoll

funatdisney said:


> I have seen the Halloween party creeping more like the MNSSHP over the years. I would love to see not only the Headless Horseman, but the whole parade much like the one at MNSSHP. Hopefully it will.
> 
> 
> BTW, I was reading the AP Backstage Magazine the other day. I found an interesting statement: "...Mickey's Halloween Party promises to be more magical then ever as it moves to its new_* home*_ - in Disneyland Park!"  So I take this to mean that MHP will be at Disneyland for now on. Others?



I noticed that in the AP magazine too. I'm guessing the party will be held at Disneyland for the next couple of years at least as construction continues at DCA through 2013.


----------



## Funball

LOOK A HALLOWEEN PHOTO!!!


----------



## Funball

ok good i thought it was just me.. its not me its the ride!!! RFLOL


----------



## jennifur25

9 more sleeps!! yay!


----------



## tjcrabb

I just spoke with one of the CMs at the ticket booths and she said that tonight is going to be the lowest attended of the season. She also told me that they sell around 10,000 tickets each party. Apparently just a couple of thousand have been sold for tonight and the other nights sales have already surpassed that. I guess that isn't going to make a very good comparison for those who went Friday. Well I am off to the happiest haunts tour!
Tricia


----------



## funatdisney

dizneedoll said:


> I noticed that in the AP magazine too. I'm guessing the party will be held at Disneyland for the next couple of years at least as construction continues at DCA through 2013.



At last year's MHP, I was thinking that it might not be worth it to attend 2010 event (although it is a personal goal of mine to attend every single MHP)  because of the construction work in the park. I was glad that it moved to DL and just assumed that it would be there for a year or two. That would explain why there wasn't much in the way of announcements for MHP. But... the word "home" means to me that it will be in DL for now on. Then again, you can never count on anything permanent with Disney.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

jennifur25 said:


> 9 more sleeps!! yay!



Yeah!!


----------



## funatdisney

tjcrabb said:


> According to the MHP map the following locations have "special halloween themed food"
> 
> Main Street
> Blue Ribbon Bakery
> Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor
> Plaza Inn
> 
> Frontierland
> Golden Horshoe
> Stage Door Cafe
> 
> Tomorrowland
> Tomorrowland Terrace
> 
> The following locations will have event merchandise:
> 
> Main Street
> Emporium
> Disney Showcase
> 
> Frontierland
> Pioneer Mercantile
> 
> Tomorrowland
> The Star Trader



Thanks for the info. It will come in handy for my trip later in the month.


----------



## mom4princesses

So just when I thought I was all packed the weather takes a turn.  So I have shorts, t-shirts, 2 long sleeves and 1 pair of jeans each.  Keep in mind we are from the sunny AZ, do you think we will be cold?  Oh and I did pack a light jacket each.


----------



## JH87

mom4princesses said:


> So just when I thought I was all packed the weather takes a turn.  So I have shorts, t-shirts, 2 long sleeves and 1 pair of jeans each.  Keep in mind we are from the sunny AZ, do you think we will be cold?  Oh and I did pack a light jacket each.



When are you going? The weather should clear up in the next few days. But it's always a good idea to bring a light jacket for the evenings. i know nights at DLR can get a little chilly. But I am usually ok in shorts and a sweatshirt. (drinking hot tea helps too lol)
Check here for good estimations
http://www.accuweather.com/us/ca/anaheim/92801/forecast-month.asp?view=table

they are predicting upper 70s and low 80s for my trip
I couldn't ask for more perfect weather


----------



## iKristin

Here's the weather for the next 10 days at Disneyland  back to warm weather and sunshine http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USCA1306


----------



## dizneedoll

funatdisney said:


> At last year's MHP, I was thinking that it might not be worth it to attend 2010 event (although it is a personal goal of mine to attend every single MHP)  because of the construction work in the park. I was glad that it moved to DL and just assumed that it would be there for a year or two. That would explain why there wasn't much in the way of announcements for MHP. But... the word "home" means to me that it will be in DL for now on. Then again, you can never count on anything permanent with Disney.



Well, I do hope it stays at DL. And it would be nice if grows and they add stuff like a full blown MNSSHP type parade too. But you are definitely right, there is no such thing as permanent at Disney.



mom4princesses said:


> So just when I thought I was all packed the weather takes a turn.  So I have shorts, t-shirts, 2 long sleeves and 1 pair of jeans each.  Keep in mind we are from the sunny AZ, do you think we will be cold?  Oh and I did pack a light jacket each.



I think you'll freeze your butts off.  Pack some sweaters.  It is supposed to warm up this weekend again but it will still be chilly at night.  
Have a great trip!


----------



## mmmears

mom4princesses said:


> So just when I thought I was all packed the weather takes a turn.  So I have shorts, t-shirts, 2 long sleeves and 1 pair of jeans each.  Keep in mind we are from the sunny AZ, do you think we will be cold?  Oh and I did pack a light jacket each.



No matter what the weather predictions are, I recommend packing a little bit of everything so you can layer as needed.  We were at DL this past weekend and when we left the forecasts were for hot to warm weather.  Then it got cloudy and colder than I would have suspected.  Of course, those weather prediction sites changed their stats more than once a day...  We wore shorts for the most part, but sometimes layered with jackets in the mornings and evenings.  Hope this helps and I hope you have a great trip!!!


----------



## mom4princesses

Thanks everyone, we leave on Friday and hit the park on Saturday.  I just threw in some long sleeve shirts to put under the kids t-shirts to be safe.  I have been following weather.com but like PP said it has changed daily or more.  We are now looking at 60% chance of rain on Wed. if it hasn't changed in the last few hrs.  I hope for a little sprinkle to keep the crowds away.


----------



## where's_my_prince

somebody posted a video of them meeting jack and sally at DL, so cute!!  i'm so excited to meet them now!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEKfngcuGZ0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## JH87

where's_my_prince said:


> somebody posted a video of them meeting jack and sally at DL, so cute!!  i'm so excited to meet them now!!!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEKfngcuGZ0&feature=player_embedded



sooo cute! i LOVE when CMs get all into their character! I love having conversations with them! 
I like that Jack can talk...at first when I saw his costume I was like eh about the odd head shape but now that I see him and Sally interact I think it was a good choice to have him as a talking character.
Thanks for posting the video!


----------



## barefootmomma

where's_my_prince said:


> somebody posted a video of them meeting jack and sally at DL, so cute!!  i'm so excited to meet them now!!!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEKfngcuGZ0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## uneekstylez

That's so cool! I think they should have all characters talk. It's more fun.

Has anyone seen the talking Mickey? They did a playtest like 5 months ago. I wonder when that's gonna come out permanently?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6k2xdtU8Wc


----------



## idkmybffminnie

talking mickey kinda scares me  idk if im ready for all that yet.


----------



## mom4princesses

So how was the party last night?  Would love to hear how it went.


----------



## srauchbauer

mom4princesses said:


> So how was the party last night?  Would love to hear how it went.



me too I know it was raining hoping it stopped in time for the party.


----------



## AmyPond

Sherry E said:


> Amy!  I'm so glad you're back!  We hit 113 degrees in L.A. last week and I said here, "I feel so bad for AmyPond," because I knew you were waltzing right into the heatwave in Anaheim!!  I was miserable and I knew you were too, but at least I could stay indoors, while you were out in the hot sun.  I was telling people on another thread that 100+ degree weather is dangerously hot and not good for anyone.  And today it's 61 degrees!



We arrived in Anaheim on Sunday night.  On Monday we got up and went to pick up our tickets.  We didn't have any plans of going in the parks that day but decided to hit up Space Mountain real quick (the park had just opened.)  Then we went over to DTD to look for a hat.  By the time we left DTD it was about noon and already crazy hot!  I was so happy we hadn't planned to be in the park that day!  We hung out with my MIL all afternoon.....indoors!  At one point while we were out in Mission Viejo, the thermometer on my husband's car said 120!  (I took a picture of it.)  Tuesday we were at the park all day and it was by far the hottest day.  We tried to stay inside buildings as much as possible so that helped.

Wednesday we didn't go to the park until around noon.  Again, we spent a lot of time inside.  Thankfully by early evening it "cooled" down a bit.  (I put quotation marks around that because it was by no means cool, but it was more bearable than the afternoon heat.)

Thursday morning we were elsewhere but hit up the parks in the afternoon until closing.  By early evening it "cooled" down enough for us to enjoy soup at Pacific Wharf without sweating.  lol.  And after Disneyland closed we were able to enjoy pastries and warm drinks from Blue Ribbon bakery so that was good.

We went to Disneyland Friday morning and stayed until about 2pm.  The morning weather was great but it was pretty hot when we left.

It's funny because we actually only planned on going to Disneyland Tuesday and Thursday with maybe half the day Wednesday.  But we ended up going quite a bit more.

Overall, there were really just a few hours in the afternoon that were HORRIBLE.  The rest was somewhat bearable but did not feel like Fall at all.



dizneedoll said:


> Ahh. I'm sorry you didn't have a great time. I know the weather was awful last week. It was probably the worst we've had all year long too. I would have felt the same way, not in the fall holiday mood at all. This week, it's cold and chilly and perfect fall weather which makes last week all the more cruel. I hope you do get to come back soon and enjoy the parks with nice weather.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I like that! That is going to be my new rule for life: cool weather with cupcakes! And I wouldn't say no to cookies either.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you had a good time! As I have a government job, I have about 8 hours a day of free time to browse through your photos!  Looking forward to it!
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people back with photos to look forward to! Also glad to hear you had a good time too!



We still had a good time but the weather did put a bit of a damper on it.  Thank God for 100+ SPF sunscreen.  I only had to reapply once during the day.  I didn't get burnt at all.    Sadly, we will not be returning for at least a few years.  We decided no vacations in 2011 to save money.  And then after that we have hopes of starting a family.  And I have NO desire to go to the parks with a baby.  I saw some really small babies last week and it made me quite sad.  Definitely not good weather in the parks for a baby.    I don't care to go to the parks with a child under the age of 2 so it will definitely be a while until we return.

Thankfully, it's starting to feel like Fall back home!  



disneyfaninaz said:


> Sorry it was so hot for your trip, our neighbors were there on Sunday when it reached 108 or something like that.  Even they were complaining, and we live in the desert.  Unfortunately, you can never depend on the weather being perfect every time you go.  Our neighbors have gone in February and have been miserably wet and cold.  So, you never know.



I actually like the parks when it's cold and wet.  We were there in November a few years ago when it rained and the parks were empty.  And the wet cement made photos look fantastic!  (That's why they wet the ground when they do all of those promotional videos.)

We were also in the park in late August 2007/early September when there were record high temps.  We thought we'd be a little safer by going in late September.  Thinking maybe it wouldn't be hotter than mid-upper 80's.  How wrong we were.  So now we've been in the parks TWICE for record high temps.



amamax2 said:


> AmyPond,
> 
> I am so sorry that your trip was less than you had hoped.  Believe me, _THAT_ was not typical weather for end of September (or really, any time of the year), but SoCal weather this year has been anything but typical.
> 
> Many of us were thinking about you while you were here and hoping you were finding some magic despite the heat.
> 
> I truly hope that with time, the bad will fade and you will be left with only happy memories, or at least be able to laugh at "our trip to DL h*ll."



We did have a good time and made great memories.  But the heat definitely put a damper on a lot of things we planned.  I'm sad I didn't get as many pictures as I wanted.


----------



## liesel

Here's some more Halloween pictures to add to the thread:






Dia de los Muertos:






Haunted Mansion Holiday:




































No Flash!











My DD loves NBC and I couldn't find any shirts for little girls online.  There were two different shirts available at the store next to Pieces of Eight and the TOT gift shop:


----------



## liesel

A few more:


----------



## srauchbauer

Lisa, thanks for the great pics love seeing them all.


----------



## amamax2

Wonderful pictures - I especially like the Ray Bradbury tree at night!


----------



## where's_my_prince

finally i'm in single digits, 9 days left!


----------



## funatdisney

where's_my_prince said:


> somebody posted a video of them meeting jack and sally at DL, so cute!!  i'm so excited to meet them now!!!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEKfngcuGZ0&feature=player_embedded



I just loved watching this. Sally and Jack do a great job interacting and conversing with the guest and each other. Just precious!


----------



## funatdisney

mom4princesses said:


> So how was the party last night?  Would love to hear how it went.



Me, too! 

Did it rain last night?

I woke up at 1:30am to the sound of rain. I had to go outside and cover the rabbit's cage with a tarp. How weird: last week was freakin hot and this week it is raining!


*liesel* Loved your pictures. Fantastic  colors in  the Halloween Tree pics.


----------



## JH87

where's_my_prince said:


> finally i'm in single digits, 9 days left!



YAY!!!
10 more days for me!!!! 

I'm trying to just let this be an unplanned, do whatever we feel like doing at that moment kind of trip but seeing all these pictures has got me going "ok i NEED to do this and this etc"

the friend I am going with said she will probably wanna take a break mid day, so hopefully, if she wont get offended, i will just stay in the parks and explore alone


----------



## where's_my_prince

JH87 said:


> YAY!!!
> 10 more days for me!!!!
> 
> I'm trying to just let this be an unplanned, do whatever we feel like doing at that moment kind of trip but seeing all these pictures has got me going "ok i NEED to do this and this etc"
> 
> the friend I am going with said she will probably wanna take a break mid day, so hopefully, if she wont get offended, i will just stay in the parks and explore alone


 hahaha me too!!! like i was just going to eat at whatever restaurant we felt like eating then i see food pics and i'm like "ok we HAVE to eat there"


----------



## funatdisney

With my list of goodies I want to try, I won't have any room for my meals.


----------



## dizneedoll

11 more days to go!


----------



## where's_my_prince

i've never wanted silly bandz till i saw these. i think i MUST get these when i go just because of the mickey ice cream bar


----------



## stitch4336

where's_my_prince said:


> i've never wanted silly bandz till i saw these. i think i MUST get these when i go just because of the mickey ice cream bar



I LOVE THESE!  I never wanted them either until now!  
One more thing to add to my ever growing shopping list 
Come on October, move faster!!!!  10/21 is oooooooooooooo far away!


----------



## PrincessMaleficent

I saw they have villain ones now. I so want those.

I also want to see more MHP pictures and know about the lines. 

I also have 23 days left until me leave. Oh bother I am almost packed. Still working on my costume though.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

where's_my_prince said:


> somebody posted a video of them meeting jack and sally at DL, so cute!!  i'm so excited to meet them now!!!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEKfngcuGZ0&feature=player_embedded



That was wonderful.  How fun for them to take the time to interact with one Guest like that.


----------



## stitch4336

PrincessMaleficent said:


> I saw they have villain ones now. I so want those.
> 
> I also want to see more MHP pictures and know about the lines.
> 
> I also have 23 days left until me leave. Oh bother I am almost packed. Still working on my costume though.



Villains too - ok adding that to the list too


----------



## silence

So I have been stalking this thread, trying to soak up every bit of info regarding the parties.  We are going to the party on the 19th and can't wait.

Anyways, did anyone else read the articles/blogs from some of the "other" Disney sites?  About how easy it was for people to crash the party?  I am pretty disappointed to hear that and I hope they are going to do a better job as they have more of the parties.


----------



## where's_my_prince

got my Cinderella Halloween pumpkin today!!! i'm even more excited now!!


----------



## dizneedoll

Maybe we should make a rule about no more merchandise pics in this thread because my want-to-buy list is getting too long!  I kept telling myself not to look at the Dooney and Burke thread going...don't look...don't look...don't look...dang I looked and now I want on of those Sketch bags. I want Duffy too. And that Halloween Screams T-shirt posted a few pages back. Not to mention the list of treats that I want. We're going in December too so that will be a whole new list of Christmas stuff I want.


----------



## dizneedoll

Actually, I totally love all the merchandise pics...so keep them coming!! 

-didn't want anyone to think I didn't appreciate them because all the pics are awesome!


----------



## dizneedoll

where's_my_prince said:


> got my Cinderella Halloween pumpkin today!!! i'm even more excited now!!



Did you get it at DL? Or where?? I love it! Adding to my list...one Cinderella pumpkin.


----------



## where's_my_prince

dizneedoll said:


> Maybe we should make a rule about no more merchandise pics in this thread because my want-to-buy list is getting too long!  I kept telling myself not to look at the Dooney and Burke thread going...don't look...don't look...don't look...dang I looked and now I want on of those Sketch bags. I want Duffy too. And that Halloween Screams T-shirt posted a few pages back. Not to mention the list of treats that I want. We're going in December too so that will be a whole new list of Christmas stuff I want.



all those things you mentioned i want to!!! i'm dying to buy the dooney sketch bag and a Duffy bear!! i'm def getting Duffy when i go for Halloween but gonna have till Xmas time to get the dooney bag


----------



## where's_my_prince

dizneedoll said:


> Did you get it at DL? Or where?? I love it! Adding to my list...one Cinderella pumpkin.



disneystore.com!!   its on sale right now! and free shipping


----------



## dizneedoll

Post #700


----------



## dizneedoll

where's_my_prince said:


> disneystore.com!!   its on sale right now! and free shipping





Thank you!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

where's_my_prince said:


> i've never wanted silly bandz till i saw these. i think i MUST get these when i go just because of the mickey ice cream bar



So I wonder where you find these, WOD maybe?


----------



## where's_my_prince

RweTHEREyet said:


> So I wonder where you find these, WOD maybe?


yeah they said at WOD and 'greeting from California' in DCA


----------



## RweTHEREyet

where's_my_prince said:


> yeah they said at WOD and 'greeting from California' in DCA



Great, thanks.


----------



## mommaU4

where's_my_prince said:


> i've never wanted silly bandz till i saw these.





where's_my_prince said:


> yeah they said at WOD and 'greeting from California' in DCA



I love these!! My daughter wears silly bandz and I always thought they were....well, silly. But I think these are a must have! 

So they can be found in, WOD and Greetings from CA., but do you know how much they are? Thanks!


----------



## Funball




----------



## where's_my_prince

mommaU4 said:


> I love these!! My daughter wears silly bandz and I always thought they were....well, silly. But I think these are a must have!
> 
> So they can be found in, WOD and Greetings from CA., but do you know how much they are? Thanks!



well when they had the princess and toy story ones they were around 6 dollars, so i'm guessing that's what the price will be.


----------



## Disney Dreams

where's_my_prince said:


> got my Cinderella Halloween pumpkin today!!! i'm even more excited now!!



That's very cool!  What is it made of?  Plastic, ceramic, glass?  Nice find!

- Dreams


----------



## Kayla's Mom

Regarding the Silly Bandz, we saw them EVERYWHERE when we were at DLR a couple of weeks ago.  In almost every store.  They even had them at RFC and BAB.  I know I saw some princess ones, fairies and lots more that I am sure I am forgetting...


----------



## where's_my_prince

Disney Dreams said:


> That's very cool!  What is it made of?  Plastic, ceramic, glass?  Nice find!
> 
> - Dreams



yeah its plastic, and sparkly


----------



## JH87

I was thinking about my trip next week and had a fast pass question...
ok, i know pretty much EVERYONE does this, when you get a fastpass and use it later on it the day, past the printed return time. I just have never done this before, and wanted some reassurance! lol, I just really wanna ride SMGG at night for some reason and I wanna grab my fastpass early.
So, I won't run into any problems with CMs right?


----------



## where's_my_prince

JH87 said:


> I was thinking about my trip next week and had a fast pass question...
> ok, i know pretty much EVERYONE does this, when you get a fastpass and use it later on it the day, past the printed return time. I just have never done this before, and wanted some reassurance! lol, I just really wanna ride SMGG at night for some reason and I wanna grab my fastpass early.
> So, I won't run into any problems with CMs right?



nope ive never encountered a problem


----------



## mommaU4

where's_my_prince said:


> well when they had the princess and toy story ones they were around 6 dollars, so i'm guessing that's what the price will be.



Thanks! About what I was thinking.


----------



## Hmorale

We are heading out from Chicago Friday morning and going to the Party Friday night. DS6 & DS8 are so excited!


----------



## mmmears

JH87 said:


> I was thinking about my trip next week and had a fast pass question...
> ok, i know pretty much EVERYONE does this, when you get a fastpass and use it later on it the day, past the printed return time. I just have never done this before, and wanted some reassurance! lol, I just really wanna ride SMGG at night for some reason and I wanna grab my fastpass early.
> So, I won't run into any problems with CMs right?



We didn't have any problems last weekend.


----------



## skiingfast

JH87 said:


> I was thinking about my trip next week and had a fast pass question...
> ok, i know pretty much EVERYONE does this, when you get a fastpass and use it later on it the day, past the printed return time. I just have never done this before, and wanted some reassurance! lol, I just really wanna ride SMGG at night for some reason and I wanna grab my fastpass early.
> So, I won't run into any problems with CMs right?



It only need to have been issue the same day.  you'll be fine.


----------



## LKD

Eeee-va said:


> Mouse Planet reports that you can wear your costume all day to either DCA or DL on party days.  Does anyone know if that's true?
> 
> http://www.mouseplanet.com/9407/Disneyland_Resort_Update
> 
> (I won't be in the park on any full party days--we're doing Downtown Disney on the party day, and then going into the park at 4--but I'm wondering if I should wear my costume to Downtown Disney or change there...)



Did anyone find out if this was true?


----------



## AmyPond

Everyone has such great photos!  They put mine to shame!

I keep hoping I'll spot myself in the background of someone elses photo.  That would be funny.


----------



## JiminetteCricket

For all the Silly Bandz fans - I found some really cute black/orange Halloween ones in World of Disney last week.  They were $4.95 for 12 and they were right by the main front door with the WOC/Halloween stuff.  There's a Vampire Mickey, Witch Minnie, Ghost Mickey, Witch Minnie Hat, Bat and a Mickey Pumpkin.


----------



## where's_my_prince

JiminetteCricket said:


> For all the Silly Bandz fans - I found some really cute black/orange Halloween ones in World of Disney last week.  They were $4.95 for 12 and they were right by the main front door with the WOC/Halloween stuff.  There's a Vampire Mickey, Witch Minnie, Ghost Mickey, Witch Minnie Hat, Bat and a Mickey Pumpkin.



OMG!!!!! so adorable!!! must buy!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

JiminetteCricket said:


> For all the Silly Bandz fans - I found some really cute black/orange Halloween ones in World of Disney last week.  They were $4.95 for 12 and they were right by the main front door with the WOC/Halloween stuff.  There's a Vampire Mickey, Witch Minnie, Ghost Mickey, Witch Minnie Hat, Bat and a Mickey Pumpkin.



I am thinking these would be awfully cute in a scrapbook.  No ideas on how to use them yet, but they sure are cute.


----------



## mommaU4

Is there an October check-in thread? Not for the party per se, just Halloweentime/October trips in general? 


Just wondering how many DISers will be there the same time I am. Or same day I should say since I'm only going for my birthday. I'll have to keep an eye out for lime green! Does anyone still do that? 

ETA: Never mind, I finally found it.


----------



## Doctor Who

I love that there is an Amy Pond on here!  We fly out in 1 week


----------



## AmyPond

Doctor Who said:


> I love that there is an Amy Pond on here!  We fly out in 1 week



Woohoo!  Another Doctor Who fan!


----------



## Belle Ella

<--- Would never get the reference, lol.


----------



## Eeee-va

LKD said:


> Did anyone find out if this was true?



There are reports on MiceChat that people can wear costumes as outlined in the MousePlanet report (either park all day on a party day).  I don't recall them mentioning anyone who looks like a Disney character proper, though.

http://micechat.com/forums/disneyla...e-both-parks-during-halloween-event-days.html


----------



## AmyPond

Belle Ella said:


> <--- Would never get the reference, lol.



Doctor Who is a fantastic t.v. show.  It's what the picture in my signature is from.  The female character in the picture is named Amy Pond.


----------



## where's_my_prince

AmyPond said:


> Doctor Who is a fantastic t.v. show.  It's what the picture in my signature is from.  The female character in the picture is named Amy Pond.



i'm actually planning on watching it, looks like my kind of show


----------



## Tiggerholic

_I *tried* looking at the pics of all the merchandise, but all I saw were boxes saying I needed to update to Photobucket Pro  I have a friend asking me to get Halloween themed Minnie Mouse ears ... anyone have a pic?  Also, are they ears or are they headbands?

Thanks,
Tigger_


----------



## MattsPrincess

don't know how many of you have a Walgreens near by (quite a few, i'd imagine lol) but I picked this adorable little decoration up there yesterday for $13. It's sitting next to my front door and puts off a lot of light.


----------



## mikayla73

where's_my_prince said:


> somebody posted a video of them meeting jack and sally at DL, so cute!!  i'm so excited to meet them now!!!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEKfngcuGZ0&feature=player_embedded


That's awesome!



MattsPrincess said:


> don't know how many of you have a Walgreens near by (quite a few, i'd imagine lol) but I picked this adorable little decoration up there yesterday for $13. It's sitting next to my front door and puts off a lot of light.



I love it!


----------



## JH87

Thanks those who reassured my on my fastpass question!
 
Ugh I  was just at Walgreens today and totally forgot to stop by the Halloween aisle!
I was kind of in a rush....
I love all the Disney stuff they have! That Mickey & Minnie jack o lantern is cute!


----------



## srauchbauer

RweTHEREyet said:


> I am thinking these would be awfully cute in a scrapbook.  No ideas on how to use them yet, but they sure are cute.



oh what a great idea, a run through the xyron and we have a cute emblishment.


----------



## funatdisney

where's_my_prince said:


> i've never wanted silly bandz till i saw these. i think i MUST get these when i go just because of the mickey ice cream bar



I sometimes work at my girl's former elementary school as Noon Duty, and these silly bands are the rave! Last year it was small erasers, this year rubber bands. The silly bands are not allowed because some kids shoot them at each other and others will fight over them. What can I tell you? First graders are a hard bunch!


----------



## AmyPond

where's_my_prince said:


> i'm actually planning on watching it, looks like my kind of show



It's a great show and I'm not even that big of a sci-fi fan or anything.  If you do plan on watching it, I recommend starting with season 1....which they have on Netflix and Netflix Streaming (it stars Christopher Eccleston as the Doctor and his companion is Rose Tyler, played by Billie Piper.)


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Doctor Nine....my favorite doctor!  Good place to start!

Don't forget all the old shows too.  Love Tom Baker!

Matt Smith did an incredible job this season.


----------



## mrsw94

2 more days 'till we leave!!  Can't wait to see all the decorations!!
Anyone know when we might be able to see Matt & Victoria's pictures?  I keep hoping to see them before I leave!


----------



## AmyPond

Halloweenqueen said:


> Doctor Nine....my favorite doctor!  Good place to start!
> 
> Don't forget all the old shows too.  Love Tom Baker!
> 
> Matt Smith did an incredible job this season.



I agree, Matt was great!  I've never seen the old shows.  My husband likes them though.

I was noticing your signature.  A 12 year old, 11 year old twins, a 10 year old, and a 6 year old?!  I bet the parks are a blast for you guys!


----------



## All American

How was parking?  We were planning on using the Mickey and Friends parking structure and arriving around the time we can enter the park for the party on Tuesday (3 ?).  I was just wondering if spaces were readily available and/or what a good back up plan would be.  I am aware of the Toy Story lot but don't know where that is.  

Thanks!


----------



## Peri

Peri is also a companion on Doctor Who from long ago (prior to the current Doctor Who shows)

Doctor Who premiered on the day That JFK was shot in Dallas - of course it premiered in England.  Just mentioning so you can see this is VERY LONG RUNNING show!


----------



## iKristin

Miceage did a review on the Halloween party

http://miceage.micechat.com/suekruse/sk100710a.htm


----------



## DisneyMomma81

AmyPond said:


> It's a great show and I'm not even that big of a sci-fi fan or anything.  If you do plan on watching it, I recommend starting with season 1....which they have on Netflix and Netflix Streaming (it stars Christopher Eccleston as the Doctor and his companion is Rose Tyler, played by Billie Piper.)



I love love love Dr. Who!  I've even watched a couple episodes from the 70s on Netflix!  David Tennant is my Doctor


----------



## mom4princesses

Okay, Im going to stoping looking at the weather!  It once said rain on Wed (60%) now no rain, yesterday it said 94 for Sunday now 86......ugh.  So Im just going to keep the shorts and t-shirts I have packed with a light jacket and call it good.  Going to put the luggage in the car and try not to think about it.  Worst thing I have to go to Target and get some clothes.

Im done, we leave TOMORROW.


----------



## Sherry E

Tiggerholic said:


> _I *tried* looking at the pics of all the merchandise, but all I saw were boxes saying I needed to update to Photobucket Pro  I have a friend asking me to get Halloween themed Minnie Mouse ears ... anyone have a pic?  Also, are they ears or are they headbands?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tigger_



Tiggerholic - I would have replied to your post faster but I have been having lots of trouble with my Internet signal since last night and my service is very unstable.  I can't get online when I need to and when I do, I can't go to all the websites - like the DIS - that I need to get to!

Anyway, the Photobucket Pro box that you're seeing is only on VictoriaAndMatt's posts.  Her photos are not showing because the bandwidth was exceeded in her Photobucket account.  Those photos will reappear again soon, in the next couple of weeks.

However, if you look at any other post with merchandise photos from other DIS'ers, you will see that the problems were only with VictoriaAndMatt's posts and that all the photos in other posts appear with no trouble.

Go to the Table of Contents on the first page/in the first post of this thread, look under the "Merchandise" heading, and click on any link except for VictoriaAndMatt's link, and you will see all the wonderful photos!!

By the way, there are Minnie "witch ears" that are sold in the parks, though I don't think anyone has posted a photo yet.


----------



## mvf-m11c

mom4princesses said:


> Okay, Im going to stoping looking at the weather!  It once said rain on Wed (60%) now no rain, yesterday it said 94 for Sunday now 86......ugh.  So Im just going to keep the shorts and t-shirts I have packed with a light jacket and call it good.  Going to put the luggage in the car and try not to think about it.  Worst thing I have to go to Target and get some clothes.
> 
> Im done, we leave TOMORROW.



You will have a great time at DL this weekend and have a good trip mom4princesses.


----------



## Sherry E

mom4princesses said:


> Okay, Im going to stoping looking at the weather!  It once said rain on Wed (60%) now no rain, yesterday it said 94 for Sunday now 86......ugh.  So Im just going to keep the shorts and t-shirts I have packed with a light jacket and call it good.  Going to put the luggage in the car and try not to think about it.  Worst thing I have to go to Target and get some clothes.
> 
> Im done, we leave TOMORROW.



The rain is over for now (well after this morning it will be).  It is supposed to be dry and warm over the weekend in SoCal.  I think you will be safe with no rain gear!  In fact, right now my Yahoo weather icon is showing it to be 59 degrees (YAY!!), but by Saturday it will be in the 80's.

Even if the temperature prediction is off by a few degrees when the weekend arrives, it won't be that drastically far from what they are predicting. We are only a couple of days from the weekend, so if the forecasts are saying it's going to be warm, it will be warm!


----------



## oscarkitty1

Hi All!  I did a quick solo trip on yesterday and Tuesday, just couldn't wait to go with DH next week!  

I can't find the posts in this thread, but I remember a few folks being disappointed that the orange Halloween shirt with all the characters was in kids sizes only.  Just wanted to let you know that I saw it in World of Disney in adults sizes!!     I even saw a XXL, which can be hard to find!  

Sadly I didn't find any Mickey Popcorn Buckets.   Hopefully next week they will have them.


----------



## srauchbauer

wow nine days and counting I better start some serious planning and packing.


----------



## Porturican

oscarkitty1 said:


> Hi All!  I did a quick solo trip on yesterday and Tuesday, just couldn't wait to go with DH next week!
> 
> I can't find the posts in this thread, but I remember a few folks being disappointed that the orange Halloween shirt with all the characters was in kids sizes only.  Just wanted to let you know that I saw it in World of Disney in adults sizes!!     I even saw a XXL, which can be hard to find!
> 
> Sadly I didn't find any Mickey Popcorn Buckets.   Hopefully next week they will have them.



I got lucky last Saturday to get a Mickey ghost bucket, the popcorn stand near Soarin had 1 box of 15 and they went fast! 

I was told by another CM at a popcorn stand that they will be getting more in by Oct 14th!


----------



## Funball

Hey November an october trip planners!!  

I have maps, I have lots of maps!! All sorts of covers also!

Please see my map thread link un my signature, you will have to pick what cover youd like!

Thanks,
Funball(sara)


----------



## tksbaskets

Porturican said:


> I got lucky last Saturday to get a Mickey ghost bucket, the popcorn stand near Soarin had 1 box of 15 and they went fast!
> 
> I was told by another CM at a popcorn stand that they will be getting more in by Oct 14th!



Going on a one-day solo trip October 13.  Sounds like no Mickey Ghost bucket for me then.  Oh well, I am still suffering for one-day-park-hopper-sticker-shock.....Pictures will be my suvies.

TK


----------



## Funball

Ok so I just wanted to remind everyone thatTA-DA! Electronica starts tomorrow.. I know I know its not very halloween and the mad villagers will come after me with the fire and pitchforks, but it is still apart of this months festivities at Disneyland resort(even though it has zero Halloween décor). 

And I got the review thread and ready! I got my countdown going!!! So anybody else going to be there tomorrow night to help me do the worm? We can bring the 80s back!


----------



## funatdisney

iKristin said:


> Miceage did a review on the Halloween party
> 
> http://miceage.micechat.com/suekruse/sk100710a.htm



I read Miceage review and was very pleased that Sue Kruse's article was very informative. I was also happy with her list of treats she got at Friday's Party: Milky Way, Snickers, Kit Kat, M&Ms, Reese's, Skittles, Nestle’s Crunch Bars, Almond Joy, Ghirardelli, Tootsie Rolls and freeze-dried apples (and the occasional box of raisins). Looking forward to getting my goodies.


----------



## MandyR

Hi!
I am new to the boards and was trying to find information to specific questions but I think I am going to be in trouble with the amount of time I am spending reading through the threads!
We are going to the Halloween Party next Friday.  When I called customer service a few months ago the agent told me all the rides except for the Toon Town Rides would remain open during the party hours (4-12 for Friday). Does this hold true?  They weren't quite sure of the details when I called and it made me a bit nervous.

Thanks!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Welcome to the DIS, MandyR.  You are right, these boards are addictive, but you will learn a lot.  

I will leave the answers to your questions to the Pros, here, I am fairly new to DL and don't feel qualified to give out information.  

Have fun.


----------



## amamax2

MandyR said:


> Hi!
> I am new to the boards and was trying to find information to specific questions but I think I am going to be in trouble with the amount of time I am spending readthing through the threads!
> We are going to the Halloween Party next Friday.  When I called customer service a few months ago the agent told me all the rides except for the Toon Town Rides would remain open during the party hours (4-12 for Friday). Does this hold true?  They weren't quite sure of the details when I called and it made me a bit nervous.
> 
> Thanks!



Here is a list someone on another site put together and the link to a very detailed, informative review:  colddeadfish.net/dlr/mhp100110.html

Main Street, U.S.A.

Disneyland Railroad
Blue Ribbon Bakery
Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor
Plaza Inn
Refreshment Corner



New Orleans Square

Disneyland Railroad
Haunted Mansion Holiday
Pirates of the Caribbean
Royal Street Veranda



Frontierland

Big Thunder Mountain Railroad
Big Thunder Ranch
The Golden Horseshoe Restaurant
Stage Door Cafe


Critter Country

Splash Mountain
The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh



Adventureland

Indiana Jones Adventure
Jungle Cruise
Tarzan's Treehouse (it's not listed on the map, but it was open on the night of October 1, 2010)
Bengal Barbeque



Mickey's Toontown

The entire land is closed.



Fantasyland

Alice in Wonderland
Dumbo the Flying Elephant
King Arthur Carrousel
Mad Tea Party
Matterhorn Bobsleds
Mr. Toad's Wild Ride
Peter Pan's Flight
Pinocchio's Daring Journey
Snow White's Scary Adventures

Tomorrowland

Astro Orbitor
Autopia
Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters
Disneyland Railroad
Finding Nemo Submarine Voyage
Captain EO
Space Mountain: Ghost Galaxy
Tomorrowland Terrace


----------



## MandyR

Oh my gosh. Thank you so much!  
I am hoping that the lines for the rides aren't out of control. While I would love to stop at every treat station and see the characters, I know DD will want to be riding the Dumbo and Carousel rides over and over again.

I am surprised It's a Small World isn't opened during that time.


----------



## mommaU4

mom4princesses said:


> Im done, we leave TOMORROW.


How exciting! Have fun!! 





Sherry E said:


> By the way, there are Minnie "witch ears" that are sold in the parks, though I don't think anyone has posted a photo yet.


Are the witch ears the ones with a purple witches hat with a large orange bow, then the Minnie ears on the sides?
Like this:





 If so, those are the same ones they had two years ago. I was hoping for something new.


----------



## amamax2

MandyR said:


> Oh my gosh. Thank you so much!
> I am hoping that the lines for the rides aren't out of control. While I would love to stop at every treat station and see the characters, I know DD will want to be riding the Dumbo and Carousel rides over and over again.
> 
> I am surprised It's a Small World isn't opened during that time.



I know, I was surprised at some of the things that were closed, too.  There are some projections on IASW even though it isn't open.

While it is hard to know for any particular night, from what I have read about the first Halloween party night, the ride lines haven't been too bad, it is more the lines for the characters and treats, but timing is everything, too, lol. Have a great time and report back if you can after you go.


----------



## mommaU4

Does anyone know if they are selling these in DCA again this year?






My daughter loves their sourdough bread and I was hoping to buy a jack-o-lantern one for her. 
I didn't see it on the Halloween treat list, but I might have missed it.


----------



## where's_my_prince

what would be the best time to get in line for character photos?


----------



## amamax2

mommaU4 said:


> Does anyone know if they are selling these in DCA again this year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Oh my gosh - that is awesome!!!  I don't remember seeing one when we were there the end of Sept.    And we did get sourdough, but towards the end of the day, so maybe they had them but were sold out?
> 
> Hopefully someone there now or going soon can check and see.


----------



## where's_my_prince

new disney parks blog on the halloween treats!!
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2010/10/trick-or-treat-disney-style/


----------



## Funball

MandyR said:


> Hi!
> I am new to the boards and was trying to find information to specific questions but I think I am going to be in trouble with the amount of time I am spending reading through the threads!
> We are going to the Halloween Party next Friday. When I called customer service a few months ago the agent told me all the rides except for the Toon Town Rides would remain open during the party hours (4-12 for Friday). Does this hold true? They weren't quite sure of the details when I called and it made me a bit nervous.
> 
> Thanks!


 


OHH A NEWBIE!!!!  

 welcome!!!!!!


----------



## marciemouse

Hey there! We don't tpically "do" Halloween around our house, but I'm thinking going to the party tomorrow night might help me get a the Disney fix I'm craving! But here's my question: will my three year old daughter be scared? We adopted her last year from abroad, so she hasn't really been exposed to people in costume, any scary movies or villains, etc. We'd mostly be going for the rides and treats, not the characters. She's been to DL twice and loved it, but I'm concerned about the fright factor. Any advice? I've got to make a decision here soon, so TIA!


----------



## JH87

where's_my_prince said:


> new disney parks blog on the halloween treats!!
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2010/10/trick-or-treat-disney-style/



yum!!


----------



## Belle Ella

mommaU4 said:


> Does anyone know if they are selling these in DCA again this year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter loves their sourdough bread and I was hoping to buy a jack-o-lantern one for her.
> I didn't see it on the Halloween treat list, but I might have missed it.



I'm pretty sure I saw them, can't remember 100% though as I didn't get a photo.


----------



## mommaU4

marciemouse said:


> Hey there! We don't tpically "do" Halloween around our house, but I'm thinking going to the party tomorrow night might help me get a the Disney fix I'm craving! But here's my question: will my three year old daughter be scared? We adopted her last year from abroad, so she hasn't really been exposed to people in costume, any scary movies or villains, etc. We'd mostly be going for the rides and treats, not the characters. She's been to DL twice and loved it, but I'm concerned about the fright factor. Any advice? I've got to make a decision here soon, so TIA!



I'd say go for it. I don't think anything there is really scary. Kids pick up on your cues, so if you are having fun and acting excited, she hopefully will be too. Focus on the fun things like the candy, and the neat pumpkins, maybe steer clear of the "scarier" characters like Jack and Capt Hook, and stick with more kid friendly ones. Don't keep asking her, "Are you scared? It's ok, don't be scared" like I've seen some parents do at other places with their kids. That will give her a reason to think, "Hmmm, maybe I should be scared!"

And finally, although time is short, what I would do is go over some of the pictures on here and the other Halloween thread (part 1) with her. Show her how people dress up but underneath they are still themselves. Do you have a mask or can you go get a cheap one? (nothing too scary) Put it on and then show her how underneath it's still you. Let her play with it in the mirror. Maybe even take her to a party store or Target, steering clear of the really scary areas, but let her look at all the costumes and the other kids looking for costumes who aren't scared. 

We adore Halloween and do it up big each year so my kids have been exposed to it from early on. But I think she will be fine. 

Oh, and if you do go to Target, they sell the Happy Haunting - Party at Disneyland sing along. To this day my kids LOVE that and they are much older now. But it shows the kids searching for costumes, dressing up, putting on witch make-up, decorating for a Halloween party. It's only $9.99. 
This is what it looks like:  http://www.ultimatedisney.com/singalongsongs-happyhaunting.html
Good luck!


----------



## mommaU4

Belle Ella said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw them, can't remember 100% though as I didn't get a photo.



Thanks! I sure hope so. Either way, I'll get some bread, but I just think it tastes better when it's shaped like a jack-o-lantern.


----------



## mrsw94

mommaU4 said:


> Thanks! I sure hope so. Either way, I'll get some bread, but I just think it tastes better when it's shaped like a jack-o-lantern.



We'll have to look for the jack-o-lantern ones!  My daughter already asked if we could get Mickey bread like we did last time!


----------



## marciemouse

mommaU4 said:


> I'd say go for it. I don't think anything there is really scary. Kids pick up on your cues, so if you are having fun and acting excited, she hopefully will be too. Focus on the fun things like the candy, and the neat pumpkins, maybe steer clear of the "scarier" characters like Jack and Capt Hook, and stick with more kid friendly ones. Don't keep asking her, "Are you scared? It's ok, don't be scared" like I've seen some parents do at other places with their kids. That will give her a reason to think, "Hmmm, maybe I should be scared!"
> 
> And finally, although time is short, what I would do is go over some of the pictures on here and the other Halloween thread (part 1) with her. Show her how people dress up but underneath they are still themselves. Do you have a mask or can you go get a cheap one? (nothing too scary) Put it on and then show her how underneath it's still you. Let her play with it in the mirror. Maybe even take her to a party store or Target, steering clear of the really scary areas, but let her look at all the costumes and the other kids looking for costumes who aren't scared.
> 
> We adore Halloween and do it up big each year so my kids have been exposed to it from early on. But I think she will be fine.
> 
> Oh, and if you do go to Target, they sell the Happy Haunting - Party at Disneyland sing along. To this day my kids LOVE that and they are much older now. But it shows the kids searching for costumes, dressing up, putting on witch make-up, decorating for a Halloween party. It's only $9.99.
> This is what it looks like:  http://www.ultimatedisney.com/singalongsongs-happyhaunting.html
> Good luck!



Thanks for the tips! We'll see what hubby says!


----------



## magicbri

Can someone tell me whether or not the Mickey Ghost popcorn buckets are available throughout the season or are they exclusive to the party nights?

Thanks, 
Brian


----------



## amamax2

magicbri said:


> Can someone tell me whether or not the Mickey Ghost popcorn buckets are available throughout the season or are they exclusive to the party nights?
> 
> Thanks,
> Brian



Brian,

If/when they have them, they are available throughout the season, not just at the party.  There was some problems with the buckets themselves initially, so DL had to pull them and wait for a new order.  They do have them again, but they go fast!!!  Some reports are that they are running out of them, but that a new shipment is due around the 14th, but not sure if that it the case or not.


----------



## funatdisney

mommaU4 said:


> Does anyone know if they are selling these in DCA again this year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Oh my gosh - that is awesome!!!  I don't remember seeing one when we were there the end of Sept.    And we did get sourdough, but towards the end of the day, so maybe they had them but were sold out?
> 
> Hopefully someone there now or going soon can check and see.



I saw them at the Pacific Wharf Cafe when I went with DH on September 19. My DD(15) loves the sourdough bread, too, and we always get one when we stay at the VGC for our dinners and breakfasts in our room. I have learned in the past to buy them in the beginning of the day, because they do sell out, especially the holiday shaped ones.


----------



## Tiggerholic

_Thank you sooo very much  I'll go back through the listings and see what I can find.


Tigger_



Sherry E said:


> Tiggerholic - I would have replied to your post faster but I have been having lots of trouble with my Internet signal since last night and my service is very unstable.  I can't get online when I need to and when I do, I can't go to all the websites - like the DIS - that I need to get to!
> 
> Anyway, the Photobucket Pro box that you're seeing is only on VictoriaAndMatt's posts.  Her photos are not showing because the bandwidth was exceeded in her Photobucket account.  Those photos will reappear again soon, in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> However, if you look at any other post with merchandise photos from other DIS'ers, you will see all the problems with no trouble.
> 
> Go to the Table of Contents on the first page/in the first post of this thread, look under the "Merchandise" heading, and click on any link except for VictoriaAndMatt's link, and you will see all the wonderful photos!!
> 
> By the way, there are Minnie "witch ears" that are sold in the parks, though I don't think anyone has posted a photo yet.


----------



## tink929

DisneyMomma81 said:


> I love love love Dr. Who!  I've even watched a couple episodes from the 70s on Netflix!  David Tennant is my Doctor



David is my doctor too 

Although I do love Christopher.  I haven't seen Matt Smith yet.  At the Halloween party, DH wore just a plain t-shirt and pants (a la Nine) and a CM asked him who he was supposed to be.  He just said "I'm the Doctor!" and left it at that


----------



## jnjusoioa

_Sorry to jump in on this thread, I was just kind of going through it and saw the Halloween Screams t-shirt and think it is pretty neat and would love to order one, does anyone have some better photos of it and the hoodie. Thanks in advance._


----------



## farmgirljen

They do have the pumpkin shaped bread at pacific wharf...we saw some yesterday.


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

*$1 window clings at Walmart yall!! Don't know how the parade is out here, but I know Boo To You is the theme at the WDW park Halloween Party.*


----------



## Halloweenqueen

AmyPond said:


> I agree, Matt was great!  I've never seen the old shows.  My husband likes them though.
> 
> I was noticing your signature.  A 12 year old, 11 year old twins, a 10 year old, and a 6 year old?!  I bet the parks are a blast for you guys!





Our middle three are adopted and just so happen to be within 11 months of each other.  The toddler years were a blur, but we are loving the tween years.


----------



## funatdisney

SO my DD(15) is going Project Runway on me and has designed an candy cane outfit for her younger sister. Drew a picture and everything. She is sewing it right now. It will be interesting when it is done. At least she gave herself plenty of time to put it together. I will have to go and get more material tomorrow 

I have decided to go as a cow woman, which is quite easy for me. We own horses and my DD(15) and I ride western. Should put that together easily enough. In addition, my brother has decided to have a "western" theme party the day after we get back. I'll have the right outfit for that, too.


----------



## mikayla73

I set out my Halloween Mickey votives and Mickey ceramic pumpkin ... they hold tea lights and are sooo cute.

Pic


The ceramic Mickey pumpkin looks like the pumpkin Mickey from the votives only bigger.

Is it time to go to DL yet?


----------



## mikayla73

Opps!


----------



## JH87

funatdisney said:


> SO my DD(15) is going *Project Runway* on me and has designed an candy cane outfit for her younger sister. Drew a picture and everything. She is sewing it right now. It will be interesting when it is done. At least she gave herself plenty of time to put it together. I will have to go and get more material tomorrow
> 
> I have decided to go as a cow woman, which is quite easy for me. We own horses and my DD(15) and I ride western. Should put that together easily enough. In addition, my brother has decided to have a "western" theme party the day after we get back. I'll have the right outfit for that, too.



my favorite show! 
We'd love to see pics of all your costumes!


----------



## LKD

All this food looks so yummy! I'm going to have to save up some money for some! 
I'm planning on going on the 15th again as Lottie with my Tiana. So excited! I hope our plans come through!


----------



## spacemermaid

Just got back from several fabulous RAINY days in the Park; I have lots of pics to post but am EXHAUSTED so it'll have to wait until tomorrow.  *goes off to dream of Yoda Pumpkin & pumpkin muffins*


----------



## where's_my_prince

^can't wait to see the pics


----------



## mom4princesses

Well we are on the road, a few hrs later than we planned.  With 6 kids that tends to happen.  Good news is we are on our way to Disneyland.  We will be there late afternoon.


----------



## funatdisney

Safe travels, mom4princesses. Have a great time and look forward to your posts about your trip.


----------



## tksbaskets

mom4princesses said:


> Well we are on the road, a few hrs later than we planned.  With 6 kids that tends to happen.  Good news is we are on our way to Disneyland.  We will be there late afternoon.



Have a blast!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Have a great time, Mommyof4princesses!


----------



## AmyPond

Halloweenqueen said:


> Our middle three are adopted and just so happen to be within 11 months of each other.  The toddler years were a blur, but we are loving the tween years.



Adoption is fantastic.  I love hearing when people adopt.  I'm not surprised the toddler years were a blur though.  LOL!



mom4princesses said:


> Well we are on the road, a few hrs later than we planned.  With 6 kids that tends to happen.  Good news is we are on our way to Disneyland.  We will be there late afternoon.



Have a safe trip!


----------



## JH87

spacemermaid said:


> Just got back from several fabulous RAINY days in the Park; I have lots of pics to post but am EXHAUSTED so it'll have to wait until tomorrow.  *goes off to dream of Yoda Pumpkin & pumpkin muffins*



Can't wait to see pics!



mom4princesses said:


> Well we are on the road, a few hrs later than we planned.  With 6 kids that tends to happen.  Good news is we are on our way to Disneyland.  We will be there late afternoon.



Drive safe & have fun!!


----------



## srauchbauer

mom4princesses said:


> Well we are on the road, a few hrs later than we planned.  With 6 kids that tends to happen.  Good news is we are on our way to Disneyland.  We will be there late afternoon.



safe travels and have a great time


----------



## Funball

MMMMMMM CUPCAKES!!


----------



## mom4princesses

Thanks everyone, we are now in CA.  About 3 1/2 hrs left.  Those cupcakes are calling my name.


----------



## iKristin

Ugh I can't WAIT for the next 8 days to fly by...I need to be in Disneyland right this minute!!!


----------



## MVBowers111

I've had a blast reading everyone posts and looking at their pictures...next week at this time we'll be there! I can't wait!! My list of things to buy and things to eat is getting rather long though!


----------



## where's_my_prince

well by this time next week i'll be at Disneyland!!!  one week left!


----------



## spacemermaid

As promised....






Yoda pumpkin. OMG...YODA. PUMPKIN. This alone would've been worth the trip!







From the Dia de los Muertos display next to Rancho del Zocalo. 






Sugar skull cookies, at Rancho del Zocalo. (Hadn't seen these posted here yet; I'll be posting lots more food porn in that thread later on )






Garlands outside of Rancho del Zocalo. The skeleton/ghost heads look like the "blast-up" pop -up ghosts in the Haunted Mansion. Also sort of like the skull heads that come out of the pipe organ in the ballroom scene. Maybe they were made from a scaled down version of the molds for the original figures?






Bunny pumpkin.






More garland from Rancho del Zocalo. If they sold this in the Park, I would SO buy it.






These were super-cute, with glitter on them.


----------



## iKristin

Bunny pumpkin looks like Thumper, just missing a tooth


----------



## JH87

Seems like a lot of us will be there next week (including me!)
YUM those cupcakes look good!! those glitter ones are soooo cute! 
thanks for sharing pictures everyone! I love those pumpkins too!


----------



## where's_my_prince

i saw those cookies on Disney parks blog and was wondering where they were from, thanks!!!  i wonder if they sell them anywhere else because they look DELISH.


----------



## spacemermaid

iKristin: Yes, he does! He also looks kind of like the baby bunnies inside of Splash Mountain. 

JH87: I didn't actually try the cupcakes; I was to busy chowing down on the pumpkin muffins! They did look good though!

where's_my_prince: They only have them at Rancho del Zocalo, to go with the Dia de los Muertos theme


----------



## mommaU4

farmgirljen said:


> They do have the pumpkin shaped bread at pacific wharf...we saw some yesterday.


Good to know. Thanks!






EnchantedPlayroom said:


> *$1 window clings at Walmart yall!! Don't know how the parade is out here, but I know Boo To You is the theme at the WDW park Halloween Party.*


Cute! Can't beat the price either. 






Funball said:


> MMMMMMM CUPCAKES!!


OMG, drooling over here!! I love cupcakes. 






spacemermaid said:


> ( I'll be posting lots more food porn in that thread later on )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were super-cute, with glitter on them.


Looking forward to more food porn!  Those cupcakes are so pretty. And by the way, ALL your pics are great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spacemermaid

mommaU4 said:


> Good to know. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to more food porn!  Those cupcakes are so pretty. And by the way, ALL your pics are great. Thanks for sharing.



Thanks! The rest of my food porn is up in the food pictures/reviews thread...got alot of pics of candy/treats but not very many of meals, as my 2 favorite places (Cafe' Orleans & Carnation Cafe') were closed due to rain. Oh well...I'll be back in a couple of months!


----------



## iKristin

At the dollar tree as we speak and they have Mickey mouse Halloween colorin books  same picture they're using on the Halloween trick or treat stuff (photo when I get home)


----------



## iKristin

Here it is  I of course had to get one (can't beat a dollar)


----------



## stitch4336

Had to share my magical day at work today!  I work in the media and we were one of the stops for the Halloween Most Evil Villain Voting.  Cruella stopped by and we shot some promotional video of her stumping for votes!  The best part was that she was in character the ENTIRE time she was here!  From the moment they walked in, she WAS Cruella.  I wore my Villains T-Shirt and she was hysterical threatening to cover up all the other characters with duct tape!  The CMs with her gave out campaign buttons, signs and cupcakes with little chocolate "vote for" icons on them.  

Just had to share the magic   I'll post the link to the video after it's mastered   I haven't posted pics too oftern, so I hope I did this right!  

http://i855.photobucket.com/albums/ab111/morrishouse/Cruella.jpg


----------



## JH87

^^ that's really cool! She's my favorite villain 
What a great day at work! 
I love that she was in character the whole time!


----------



## stitch4336

JH87 said:


> ^^ that's really cool! She's my favorite villain
> What a great day at work!
> I love that she was in character the whole time!



She was awesome!  Any time we have Disney folks here it's a great day!  And a villain at that - I've been practically useless the rest of the day.  I'm too excited to work!


----------



## mommaU4

spacemermaid said:


> Thanks! The rest of my food porn is up in the food pictures/reviews thread...got alot of pics of candy/treats but not very many of meals, as my 2 favorite places (Cafe' Orleans & Carnation Cafe') were closed due to rain. Oh well...I'll be back in a couple of months!


Off to check it out now! I didn't realize they closed CO in the rain. I mean, the do have some indoor seating. Guess it's not enough? 






stitch4336 said:


> Had to share my magical day at work today!  I work in the media and we were one of the stops for the Halloween Most Evil Villain Voting.  Cruella stopped by and we shot some promotional video of her stumping for votes!


How fun! Great pic.





JH87 said:


> that's really cool! She's my favorite villain


I like Cruella too. I used to have this in my sig. I thought it was funny:


----------



## AmyPond

spacemermaid said:


> As promised....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoda pumpkin. OMG...YODA. PUMPKIN. This alone would've been worth the trip!



This is the Yoda we saw.  He was slightly different - 






Everyone has such great pictures!  Not sure if it's worth it if I post many of mine.  Plus, since I was gone for so long, I have no idea what types of things have already been posted.  I don't want to repeat stuff.


----------



## stitch4336

I like Cruella too. I used to have this in my sig. I thought it was funny:





[/QUOTE]

That cartoon is GREAT!


----------



## tksbaskets

stitch4336 said:


> Had to share my magical day at work today!  I work in the media and we were one of the stops for the Halloween Most Evil Villain Voting.  Cruella stopped by and we shot some promotional video of her stumping for votes!  The best part was that she was in character the ENTIRE time she was here!  From the moment they walked in, she WAS Cruella.  I wore my Villains T-Shirt and she was hysterical threatening to cover up all the other characters with duct tape!  The CMs with her gave out campaign buttons, signs and cupcakes with little chocolate "vote for" icons on them.
> 
> Just had to share the magic   I'll post the link to the video after it's mastered   I haven't posted pics too oftern, so I hope I did this right!
> 
> http://i855.photobucket.com/albums/ab111/morrishouse/Cruella.jpg



Great picture!  What a fun day indeed


----------



## mvf-m11c

I am very excited to hear that my DB is going to DL during MHP on Halloween day on Oct. 31. He is going to take his DGF to MHP for her birthday.  It's a surprise birthday present for his DGF. I am very excited for him and his DGF to go to DL during MHP. After I told him everything about MHP when my DA, DC and I were there last weekend, his GF loves DL so much and wants to surprise her for her birthday. This is my DB first time to DL since 2004 and he is really excited to go during MHP. When he is down there, his goal is to see Halloween Screams Fireworks and ride SMGG. He also would like to go to different treat stations around the park and go to the different character locations around the park.

He will be leaving on Friday night and will come back on Monday morning for school. I have ordered his tickets for MHP on Oct. 31st and waiting to get the tickets. He knows what to expect at MHP since I gave him all the updates from the Oct 1st MHP and it will give them time to plan of what to do during MHP.


----------



## Cali Dis Kid

wow just wow, what a great time tonight!  Just to give you some background my group was DW, DWs BBF, DWs BBF Husband and myself.  We are all 33 years old and I am an AP holder.  We got to DL at 4PM, went inside got our green wristbands and trick or treat bags.  We first hit SW, next picked up a FP for BTMMRR and then on to POTC.  The park was fairly crowded so the wait for SW was 15 minutes and POTC about 25 minutes.  We then went to Big Thunder Ranch and checked out all the pumpkin carvings and spoke to the lady sculptor who was making a new pumpkin face, the talent of these people really amazes me and the creations they make are spectacular!  We then used our FP for BTMRR.  After that we had dinner at TT and then the party started at 7pm.  We walked over towards ROA and the scarecrow outside of Frontierland was really making some funny comments.  We walked along ROA which was awesome with all the eerie smoke that was going on, really put our group in the Halloween mood.  We then hit up HMH which was a walk on.  The gingerbread house is amazing and we really appreciated the amount of work that went into it.  Then went on IJ which was a walk on and next onto JC where we had a boat all to ourselves with a great skipper.  Next we waited by the MB for the 8:15pm Cavalcade which was delayed about 15 minutes, after the Cavalcade walked over to the hub and got a great spot for the fireworks right in front of SBs Castle.  We waited about 45 minutes and the fireworks went off at 9:30pm.  All I can say is WOW again, what a great show, the floating Zero is really cool!  After the show we headed over to the Subs which were a walk on, next was MB which was also a walk on, next Alice which was about 10 minute wait, next Mr. Toad walk on, next SW walk on, next Pinocchio walk on and finished up Fantasyland with the SB Castle walk through exhibit.  Our group then headed over to SM GG which was a 10 min wait and then onto Buzz which was a walk on.  It was getting to around midnight so we grabbed some ice cream and then picked up a few Halloween souvenirs and headed back to the Westside.  I have been to the Halloween party at WDW which is a ton of fun as well but it was so nice to go the Halloween party at DL.  We did not trick or treat that much, just picked up some candy here or there but some folks really went to town and we saw lots of people walking around with huge sacks of loot so the candy was definitely plentiful.  Only minor issue I had was I wish some of the restaurants were open, specifically BB since I love having dinner there.  However, overall this party was worth every cent in my book, free parking is a nice touch with the party tickets, DL really cleared out after 7pm, almost all of the rides had little to no wait time, fireworks were absolutely spectacular, Cavalcade was fun, and seeing everyones costumes was a ton of fun as well, plus the decorations in the park really put everyone in the Halloween spirit.  If anyone has any questions please let me know.


----------



## JH87

^^ great review!! glad you had a good time. How were crowds? People who attended the first party said it was too crowded, but from what I read on your review, since most rides were walk ons it didn't sound to terribly crowded at the party.
How were lines for candy/character pictues?


----------



## All American

Wow!  Great review.  It sounds like you had a great time.  I have been to Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party also and am looking forward to Disneyland's version of it.  I am happy to hear it is just as fun.  It's great you were able to walk on so many rides, and I can't wait to see Zero in the fireworks.  

Thanks for the report!


----------



## Cali Dis Kid

JH87 said:


> ^^ great review!! glad you had a good time. How were crowds? People who attended the first party said it was too crowded, but from what I read on your review, since most rides were walk ons it didn't sound to terribly crowded at the party.
> How were lines for candy/character pictues?



it really did not seem that crowded, the only time it seemed very busy was at fireworks time which is to be expected.  the longest line i saw was for PP which always seems to be the case at DL, most of the rides had little to no wait.  the CMs really a great job clearing the park at 7pm, when the party first started it seemed like someone wanted to check our wristbands every 10 feet.  i do have to say that i was very surprised at how long some of the TOT lines were especially by ROA at the beginnning of the party, i think it had to do with the Pirate Pals being down there as well.  as for character lines the longest we waited was for mickey and minnie.  it seemed as the character lines and TOT got shorter as the night went on. so my "advice" would be to wait to do the TOT and charcters later in the night if you can since everyone seems to flock to these lines in the beginning but as with everything DL related it is about choices since one can't possibly do everything in one night.  i do have to say i was a little worried about crowds after reading the reviews of the earlier parties but last night felt very comfortable to me.  Also they give candy on the way out if you wish and the dance party at club skellington was a lot of fun.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Great TR on MHP Cali Dis Kid.

It seemed you had a better MHP than the first group on Oct. 1st. It was a zoo with both the ticket holders and the non-ticket holders for the first few hours in the park and than when time goes by in DL during the party, it got smaller and smaller. The only part seemed so heavy during the party when everyone went over to the Hub and was waiting to see HS fireworks at 9:30. The ToT stations were long, but they moved very well. I was very impressed on how the CMs handled all the non-ticket holders to leave the park if they don't have a wristband and if they do want to stay in the park, DL announce they can get a wristband at the Plaza Pavilion.


----------



## iKristin

all they check for is the plain purple bracelets? They're selling the exact same bracelets at the dollar tree right now...don't get any ideas btw lol


----------



## barefootmomma

iKristin said:


> all they check for is the plain purple bracelets? They're selling the exact same bracelets at the dollar tree right now...don't get any ideas btw lol



I think they're actually a different color for each party.


----------



## mvf-m11c

barefootmomma said:


> I think they're actually a different color for each party.



I agree with barefootmomma, I know that the first night of MHP DL used a plain purple wristband, but I would expect them to use another color than the same one. It wouldn't make sense to use the same color for another night and have guests come back for free the next party.


----------



## iKristin

That'd be smart, I wish they would have printed pictures on them


----------



## Cali Dis Kid

last night's wristbands were green.  i can see how the 1st party on Oct. 1would have been very busy since it was the very first time MHP was at DL. i second mvf-m11c thoughts on how well the CMs did clearing the park.  it was very orderly and they had signs everywhere that said tickets were still available for MHP.  i had such a good time i am thinking about going again on a Tuesday since i want to see the fireworks again.  next time i would spend more time at the dance parties, the one on NOS was a lot of fun!


----------



## mom4princesses

We are here.  Busy but we have done tea cups, snow white , Mr toad, , big thunder, pirates, Winnie the pooh and  2 more can't remember.  Any questions let me know.  We are having a blast.


----------



## Sherry E

mom4princesses said:


> We are here.  Busy but we have done tea cups, snow white , Mr toad, , big thunder, pirates, Winnie the pooh and  2 more can't remember.  Any questions let me know.  We are having a blast.



Woo hoo!!  Keep having a blast!!


----------



## Sherry E

I just wanted to reiterate - to any of those folks out there who are hesitant to post photos simply because they think the quality is not that great *OR* because we've already seen certain things in this thread and they don't want to post similar photos...

POST THEM ANYWAY!!!

There are not enough decorations in DLR for each person to post totally different things that have not already been seen, so inevitably people will post multiple photos of the same decorations!  That is 100% OKAY!  WE WELCOME ALL PHOTOS!!

As I have said before, everyone has a different perspective, a different imagination, a different photographic eye - not to mention different kinds of cameras!  So you may take photos of something that we've seen, but your photo may show us something about a subject that we have not noticed before.  Every photo is interesting in its own way.

And then there are new subscribers.  I think there are people who are new to this thread, who are not going all the way back to Page 1 but who may tune in and want to see photos of the giant Mickey pumpkin, etc. - not realizing that it is already featured in this thread in earlier pages.  So it helps to keep posting photos throughout the thread - whether we have already seen the subject or not, and whether the photo is perfect or not.

For example, in our Christmas Superthread, there are a million pictures of the giant tree on Main Street and the nighttime Winter Castle - but that doesn't mean that people shouldn't continue to post those photos in the thread.  We also have a combination of professional-level photos in the Christmas thread, along with the less than perfect shots (the latter mostly being mine!!).  All photos are welcome there and here!!


----------



## Belle Ella

<-- Still waiting until I finish editing all of mine before I start posting them here. I wonder when that will be ...


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here is the MHP map during MHP. Sorry it has to be in separate pics.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Just like what Sherry said on her post, we got to post more pics on the thread.

RAY BRADBURY HALLOWEEN TREE @ Night















DIA DE LOS MUERTOS @ Night


----------



## barefootmomma

Love the nighttime photos Bret!! Thank you so much for posting a scan of the map too. That is going to help me tremendously with planning! I think the only time I really make a plan is for special events like this.


----------



## mvf-m11c

barefootmomma said:


> Love the nighttime photos Bret!! Thank you so much for posting a scan of the map too. That is going to help me tremendously with planning! I think the only time I really make a plan is for special events like this.



Your welcome Laura. 

Here are more pics of the pumpkins in the windows or outside of the buildings on MS USA at night.































"Partners" statue with the Disney characters on the pumpkins by the Hub at night.


----------



## spacemermaid

AmyPond said:


> This is the Yoda we saw.  He was slightly different -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has such great pictures!  Not sure if it's worth it if I post many of mine.  Plus, since I was gone for so long, I have no idea what types of things have already been posted.  I don't want to repeat stuff.



Ohhhh....I like the ears on this one better! 

If anyone from Disney is reading this, I am sure you could make $$$$$$$$ selling Yoda Pumpkins next year....


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Bret, I echo those that have already mentioned this but I am loving your nighttime photos.  They are so clear.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CoriCW

18 more days!!


----------



## CoriCW

BTW - my 3 are adopted, too!  

Here is what I have ready to go so far:
~ Disney Halloween t-shirts for the kids ordered from Disneystore.com (free shipping code right now!).  I wanted to make them, but they are on sale and my free time seems to be non-existent right now.
~ Disney Halloween activity books from Walgreens for the plane ride
~ glow bracelets
~ costumes for everyone (except DH who just wears an orange shirt that says 'costume')    Now if I can get DD to stop changing her mind.  

We just started pin trading last year, and we are hooked.  The kids are asking for bag-type things to hold their pins instead of using their lanyards, so I am looking on ebay.  I should probably get another bunch of pins for them, too.

I think I saw Disney Silly Bandz at Walmart the other week.  If they have Halloween Disney Silly Bandz, I'll get them there.  Otherwise those will have to wait until we get to DL.

Oh and I should figure out how to get from the airport to the timeshare when we arrive.  Especially since it will be later at night at the end of a loooong day.

Did I already tell y'all we will be there in 18 DAYS?!?!


----------



## where's_my_prince

CoriCW said:


> ~ costumes for everyone *(except DH who just wears an orange shirt that says 'costume') *


----------



## Woodduck

Things are getting finalized:  Made PS's for Cafe Orleans for Sunday, my brother really like their food.  Then DH made the announcement the other day that he would rather do the WOC dinner instead of the picnic  Sometimes he surprises me.  

Just got done telling the kids that at this time in seven days we will be riding Dumbo (they already knew about the trip, but this made it seem real).

Time to start washing and packing so they don't wear the clothes this week that I want them to wear at Disney.

oops:  forgot that i was signed in under DH name - - srauchbauer wrote this message.


----------



## JH87

mom4princesses said:


> We are here.  Busy but we have done tea cups, snow white , Mr toad, , big thunder, pirates, Winnie the pooh and  2 more can't remember.  Any questions let me know.  We are having a blast.



YAY have fun!
I will be there next week at this time!
Overall, how were crowds today?


----------



## tksbaskets

Love the pumpkin pictures around the partners statue at night .

I'm in the midst of packing.  Leaving at 5 am for the airport tomorrow followed by a 5 1/2 hour flight.  Will be in San Diego for three days and then leaving bright and early on Wednesday morning for my 1-Day DL adventure!  I'll be going solo and plan to take many, many pictures.


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> Love the pumpkin pictures around the partners statue at night .
> 
> I'm in the midst of packing.  Leaving at 5 am for the airport tomorrow followed by a 5 1/2 hour flight.  Will be in San Diego for three days and then leaving bright and early on Wednesday morning for my 1-Day DL adventure!  I'll be going solo and plan to take many, many pictures.



  So glad you get to do this!  Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## JH87

tksbaskets said:


> Love the pumpkin pictures around the partners statue at night .
> 
> I'm in the midst of packing.  Leaving at 5 am for the airport tomorrow followed by a 5 1/2 hour flight.  Will be in San Diego for three days and then leaving bright and early on Wednesday morning for my 1-Day DL adventure!  I'll be going solo and plan to take many, many pictures.



Have a fun and safe trip!
We would love to see your photos


----------



## iKristin

only 7 days until my trip!!! Oooooh my goooood...i'm so freakin' excited!! And with that, I would like to share a hilarious video just to bring in the laughs:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaCPlKlFqXg


----------



## Janneen

Hi All, 
I'm new to the Disboards, and am loving all the great info.  Thank you everyone! 

I was just wondering if anyone has a rough percentage of adult guests who are wearing a costume to the MHP.  We are going on the 19th and have costumes for our DS4 and DD3, and I wanted my husband and myself to dress up, he's just afraid we'll be the only adults.  Can anyone tell me if most of the adults are dressed up or in just plain everyday clothes?  I'm trying to convince DH to be a pirate!

Thanks all!


----------



## iKristin

I'll be dressed up on the 19th  So will my mom! So no worries there, you won't be alone


----------



## stitch4336

Totally LOVE the nighttime pics of the pumpkins around the partner statue - thanks for sharing!  

As for adults dressing - we will be on the 22nd   Go for it!


----------



## tksbaskets

deejdigsdis said:


> So glad you get to do this!  Can't wait to see your pics.





JH87 said:


> Have a fun and safe trip!
> We would love to see your photos



All packed - two cameras in the carry-on bag.  I've learned to bring a back-up the hard way.  

Off to bed dreaming of Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy


----------



## tinkermell

Janneen said:


> Hi All,
> I'm new to the Disboards, and am loving all the great info.  Thank you everyone!
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone has a rough percentage of adult guests who are wearing a costume to the MHP.  We are going on the 19th and have costumes for our DS4 and DD3, and I wanted my husband and myself to dress up, he's just afraid we'll be the only adults.  Can anyone tell me if most of the adults are dressed up or in just plain everyday clothes?  I'm trying to convince DH to be a pirate!
> 
> Thanks all!


Welcome! :

I've been to the party for the last 2 years, and many adults dress up. No worries there, and it's so much fun! 

Love this thread and all of the pictures. I hope you DISers that attend the party, take pics of your costumes and post them here later. 

Here is one of a group DISers from last year. I'm the one dressed as "Annette" from the Mouseketeers. 





[/IMG]


----------



## Janneen

Thanks!! You've covinced me!!  I'll just sneak my husbands pirate costume into our luggage... Heehee!  And then have the kids gang up on him, that way he can't say no!!   Also, are the fireworks very loud for little ones if you watch them from in front of the castle?   My DS4 is sensitive to loud noises, so I was thinking of bringing some earplugs just in case....Thanks everone!!


----------



## Eeee-va

Two questions:

Does anyone know if you can ride the monorail in to the Halloween party, or do you have to go to the main turnstiles?

And can anyone confirm that the lockers are open until the party clears out?  It would be terrible to put stuff in the lockers at 4 PM and then find it gone at midnight.  

Thank you!


----------



## iKristin

at DCA the lockers stayed open during the parties so i'm sure the DL ones will be too


----------



## Daisuke

iKristin said:


> at DCA the lockers stayed open during the parties so i'm sure the DL ones will be too


the lockers were open during the party

here's some pics I took at Mickey's Halloween Party this past Friday


























































































expect to get A LOT of candy. that little bag they give you will be full.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Janneen said:


> Hi All,
> I'm new to the Disboards, and am loving all the great info.  Thank you everyone!
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone has a rough percentage of adult guests who are wearing a costume to the MHP.  We are going on the 19th and have costumes for our DS4 and DD3, and I wanted my husband and myself to dress up, he's just afraid we'll be the only adults.  Can anyone tell me if most of the adults are dressed up or in just plain everyday clothes?  I'm trying to convince DH to be a pirate!
> 
> Thanks all!



To tell you the truth, it seems that DH and I are the only ones not dressing up.  Just not enough room in the suitcase with a 10 day trip to pack for.


----------



## JH87

Great pictures Daisuke! Wow is that the candy they give you??? Looks like some really good stuff! I love the river with all the spooky fog!


----------



## funatdisney

daisuke said:


> expect to get a lot of candy. That little bag they give you will be full.



Yum! So happy with the reports of the candy selections here.


----------



## amamax2

Daisuke- WOW!!!  Fantastic pictures, epecially the one inside HMH!

Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## silence

RweTHEREyet said:


> To tell you the truth, it seems that DH and I are the only ones not dressing up.  Just not enough room in the suitcase with a 10 day trip to pack for.



My kiddos are dressing up, but I'm not wearing a costume.  I'll be wearing "festive" clothes, probably a Halloween T-shirt and my pumpkin Mickey ears.


----------



## keahgirl8

I'll be wearing sort of a costume, but nothing too elaborate!


----------



## iKristin

Well...i'm watching a travel channel special on Disneyland that I TiVo'd to get myself prepared for this coming weekend!!! YAY!!!


----------



## JH87

Just bought and printed out my DLR tickets!!!


----------



## Daisuke

JH87 said:


> Great pictures Daisuke! Wow is that the candy they give you??? Looks like some really good stuff! I love the river with all the spooky fog!



they do! when we saw the candy we were like "homg and there's so much!" we had to put some in our purses and pockets to make room for more =P


----------



## daniele_ut

silence said:


> My kiddos are dressing up, but I'm not wearing a costume.  I'll be wearing "festive" clothes, probably a Halloween T-shirt and my pumpkin Mickey ears.



My kids are dressing up as well.  DH and I are wearing Nightmare before Christmas t-shirts, this one and this one.  I also got DS birthday Mickey Ears, so he may wear those instead of his fireman's hat!


----------



## marciemouse

Thanks to all who advised us about taking our daughter to the party. We decided to skip the party but buy annual passes and go next weekend (and in December and next spring!) instead! Woo-hoo! 

Sadly, I'm on a no sugar and no starch phase of a diet, so I doubt I'll have much to offer in the way of really yummy food pics, but we'll see!


----------



## iKristin

Got my LGMH laminated today at Staples!! Now I'm sitting here at work making a Scoobie to attach it to my lime green bagallinni haha. Scoobies are PERFECT to attach your LGMH to your bag because once finished they are thick so they won't break off  

http://www.howtomakescoobies.com/


----------



## jnjusoioa

_Does anyone please have photos of the Halloween merchandise, shirts, etc. Or can you tell me where to find them. Thank you much._


----------



## iKristin

On page one of this post there's a table of contents


----------



## Sherry E

jnjusoioa said:


> _Does anyone please have photos of the Halloween merchandise, shirts, etc. Or can you tell me where to find them. Thank you much._



Jen - Where have you looked?  As Kristin said, there's a Table of Contents in the first post of this thread (Page 1).  Look under Merchandise, where I have listed all the merchandise items shown in photos.  There's a lot of stuff.

Also, the other thing you can do is go to the original "Halloween at DL" thread (we call it "Part 1") - there are merchandise photos in that.  I posted a link to Halloween at DL (Part 1) in the very first post of this thread.  Many of the things that were available last year are available this year too (like Mickey votive holders and Mickey pumpkin mugs).  Plus, people posted some photos and links to photos in Part 1, as soon as Halloween Time began in September.  You just kind of have to take the time to look.

One other thing - VictoriaAndMatt posted photos in Halloween at DL, Part 1 and also in this thread (which is Part 2) - and those covered food and merchandise and all other Halloween Time stuff.  But her photos are temporarily not showing because of a bandwidth issue on Photobucket.  Photobucket usually releases photos from "bandwidth jail" around the 17th of the month, so I suspect that all the wonderful photos that VictoriaAndMatt took the time to share with us will reappear in about a week.

ETA: Check MiceAge/MiceChat too - they posted photos of merchandise weeks ago (including t-shirts).


----------



## BELLEDOZER

OK...I'm back at last...what did I miss. As for the Halloween merchandise, while the infant shirts were in abundance, the youth were as rare as gold to find. I was able to luck out the first day in DL by finding a couple for my 2 boys and that's all I was seeing the entire trip. The mickey pumpkin mugs were hard to find after the first couple of days in the parks, and didn't see any after Monday. As for the Ghost popcorn buckets,  they were no where to be found the entire trip, and heard a rumor that they wouldn't have anymore until after Oct 15th. I was told by one CM that they had to return 1/2 of them for being faulty. The Oct 5th MHP party was rather soggy for the first couple of hours, then it cleared up and was nice for the remainder of the evening. The CM's had to completely change the way they were handing out the candy because of the rain, but really enjoyed the event, and brought home about 6lbs of candy. On Friday the MHP had much better weather, and was really nice out. The TOT stations were much more scattered throughout the park, but they way they had the lines set up was such that you got to go through the lines twice...WOOHOO! I did this  for half the park and ended up combined with at least 14 lbs of candy. I really enjoyed the entertainment, and the fireworks. Was glad to get back home though after 9 days. I loved the HM Halloween overlay, and went on it many times. Now it's off to prep for the turkey dinner. Have a great evening everyone!

Trish


----------



## Sherry E

BELLEDOZER said:


> OK...I'm back at last...what did I miss. As for the Halloween merchandise, while the infant shirts were in abundance, the youth were as rare as gold to find. I was able to luck out the first day in DL by finding a couple for my 2 boys and that's all I was seeing the entire trip. The mickey pumpkin mugs were hard to find after the first couple of days in the parks, and didn't see any after Monday. As for the Ghost popcorn buckets,  they were no where to be found the entire trip, and heard a rumor that they wouldn't have anymore until after Oct 15th. I was told by one CM that they had to return 1/2 of them for being faulty. The Oct 5th MHP party was rather soggy for the first couple of hours, then it cleared up and was nice for the remainder of the evening. The CM's had to completely change the way they were handing out the candy because of the rain, but really enjoyed the event, and brought home about 6lbs of candy. On Friday the MHP had much better weather, and was really nice out. The TOT stations were much more scattered throughout the park, but they way they had the lines set up was such that you got to go through the lines twice...WOOHOO! I did this  for half the park and ended up combined with at least 14 lbs of candy. I really enjoyed the entertainment, and the fireworks. Was glad to get back home though after 9 days. I loved the HM Halloween overlay, and went on it many times. Now it's off to prep for the turkey dinner. Have a great evening everyone!
> 
> Trish



Woo hoo!  You're back, Trish!!  I'm so glad you had a good time.  And you did it totally, 100% solo - I so admire that.  I am entertaining an all solo trip idea so I'm inspired by the fact that you did it and had a good time!!

Do you think you were on Disney overload by the time your trip was over, or did you have just the right amount of time at DLR?

We can't wait to see your photos!!

Those Mickey pumpkin mugs were probably located in other shops in the parks that people didn't think to look in.  They probably sold out at the more obvious places, but I bet there were unexpected places that sold them.  And they have those every year, so I expect they will be back again next year.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Nice to hear that you had a good trip and the two MHPs on those two days BELLEDOZER.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I had the time to look in all the shops Sherry, and didn't see them anywhere after Monday, and was lucky to get the couple that I did. The smaller ones with the carrot cake, and icing were available in abundance at the Plaza Inn, as were the Halloween Chills mugs, but the larger Mickey Pumpkin mugs were hard to come by after Monday, even in the smaller shops. I found that 7 days was enough to keep me happy. Yesterday I spent around 5 hrs in the parks, and just was taking some last minute photos. The characters were out in abundance the entire trip, but noticed them alot more for some reason on Tues the most, maybe it was because I was at the right place at the right moment. The parks were crowded quite heavily the entire trip, and noticed they get really heavy around 11 am onwards. Note on Execucar, I've posted a thread about them, and we wary about booking them, as I had some problems getting what I ordered this morning in the way of transportation to the airport. I had a blast, and took over 1500+ photos. I did come across a Disney kitty, a cream coloured one hanging out by the Village Hause rest in FL a couple of times. I loved going to DL solo, as I could eat at off times to avoid the crowds, and basically do what I want without having the kids underfoot all the time, and going on the family routines instead of my own. I really liked the airline I flew with Westjet, and will definitely consider them if I fly again. The kids loved the candy, and am having them ration it out over a week so that they don't get sick on it. Can't wait to go on HM again in Feb, and see it without the Halloween overlay. I have to say that there were very few Halloween decorations in CA, other than a few window displays. I would say that CA would be more of a place to find some Halloween Merchandise that can't be found in DL, and I seemed to find more variety there.


----------



## Sherry E

BELLEDOZER said:


> I had the time to look in all the shops Sherry, and didn't see them anywhere after Monday, and was lucky to get the couple that I did. The smaller ones with the carrot cake, and icing were available in abundance at the Plaza Inn, as were the Halloween Chills mugs, but the larger Mickey Pumpkin mugs were hard to come by after Monday, even in the smaller shops. I found that 7 days was enough to keep me happy. Yesterday I spent around 5 hrs in the parks, and just was taking some last minute photos. The characters were out in abundance the entire trip, but noticed them alot more for some reason on Tues the most, maybe it was because I was at the right place at the right moment. The parks were crowded quite heavily the entire trip, and noticed they get really heavy around 11 am onwards. Note on Execucar, I've posted a thread about them, and we wary about booking them, as I had some problems getting what I ordered this morning in the way of transportation to the airport. I had a blast, and took over 1500+ photos. I did come across a Disney kitty, a cream coloured one hanging out by the Village Hause rest in FL a couple of times. I loved going to DL solo, as I could eat at off times to avoid the crowds, and basically do what I want without having the kids underfoot all the time, and going on the family routines instead of my own. I really liked the airline I flew with Westjet, and will definitely consider them if I fly again. The kids loved the candy, and am having them ration it out over a week so that they don't get sick on it. Can't wait to go on HM again in Feb, and see it without the Halloween overlay. I have to say that there were very few Halloween decorations in CA, other than a few window displays. I would say that CA would be more of a place to find some Halloween Merchandise that can't be found in DL, and I seemed to find more variety there.



I saw mugs in Acorn Goods, the PPH shop, the Fantasia shop (which I don't think is open right now) and the shops in Frontierland in the past - those seemed to be overlooked by many, but I'm glad you thought to look in them!!  You certainly did have enough time to look in all of them!  LOL!!

I would have been exhausted after 7 days.  Honestly, I would be burnt out on Halloween Time after that long, too.  I think I would have my fill of Halloween Time after a few days (maybe 5 full days, tops) - and that's including any kind of decorations in DCA (like if they ever bring back Candy Corn Acres).  Christmas time I could probably devote a full 7-day week to and still not see everything I want to see, but 7 days would be a little much for me at Halloween!!


----------



## barefootmomma

Was at the park again today, I think this Halloweentime stuff is becoming a sick obsession...  Nonetheless! Was so excited that ds and I found a hidden mickey in HMH.


----------



## DisneyCruiser2008

We are going Friday!!  Yay!!!  We will have littles ones with us (ages 4-7)... How early do you all recommend we get a spot for the fireworks, and where would you recommend we sit?  Also... how was the weather as it got later?  Did you need pants and sweaters?  Thanks or all of the great info!!!!


----------



## SurfinTX

DisneyCruiser2008 said:


> We are going Friday!!  Yay!!!  We will have littles ones with us (ages 4-7)... How early do you all recommend we get a spot for the fireworks, and where would you recommend we sit?  Also... how was the weather as it got later?  Did you need pants and sweaters?  Thanks or all of the great info!!!!



I'll be there as well that night  ...but I have never been to DL before so I'm not going to be much help.  From what I have heard, with the fireworks at 9:30 I would look for a spot somewhere between the End of Main Street and the Walt/Mickey statue one hour before the show if you want a really good spot.  If not too picky then you can get there around 30 minutes before and still get a pretty good spot.  You can see various pictures in this thread that shows how crowded it can get.  Not as bad as a holiday certainly but it won't hurt to try to pick a place as early as you think a 4 year old can handle.


----------



## tdashgirl

barefootmomma said:


> Was so excited that ds and I found a hidden mickey in HMH.


Nice catch, love it!


----------



## iKristin

TADA!!! Finished  It's ready to go!!


----------



## disneymum58

This might sound silly, but now I know what a Scoobie is.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Can someone please tell this DL newbie the name of the area where we find the lady that is doing the hand-carved pumpkins.  I am sure I could probably click on all the links to decorations that are in the index, but I know you guys know this off the top of your head.  Working on my itinerary for next week, and that is one thing I want to make sure we do not miss.  

And, they are doing this all the time, right, not just during the Halloween Party?

Thanks again.


----------



## amamax2

iKristin said:


> TADA!!! Finished  It's ready to go!!




Awesome!  I love it!



RweTHEREyet said:


> Can someone please tell this DL newbie the name of the area where we find the lady that is doing the hand-carved pumpkins.  I am sure I could probably click on all the links to decorations that are in the index, but I know you guys know this off the top of your head.  Working on my itinerary for next week, and that is one thing I want to make sure we do not miss.
> 
> And, they are doing this all the time, right, not just during the Halloween Party?
> 
> Thanks again.



It is at Big Thunder Ranch in the Woody's Roundup area just past BTMRR.    If you walk past BTMRR going towards Fantasyland, you can't miss the area.

Yes, the carvers are there throughout the day, not just at the MHP parties.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

amamax2 said:


> Awesome!  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> It is at Big Thunder Ranch in the Woody's Roundup area just past BTMRR.    If you walk past BTMRR going towards Fantasyland, you can't miss it the area.
> 
> Yes, the carvers are there throughout the day, not just at the MHP parties.



I thank you much for your help.


----------



## Sherry E

RweTHEREyet said:


> Can someone please tell this DL newbie the name of the area where we find the lady that is doing the hand-carved pumpkins.  I am sure I could probably click on all the links to decorations that are in the index, but I know you guys know this off the top of your head.  Working on my itinerary for next week, and that is one thing I want to make sure we do not miss.
> 
> And, they are doing this all the time, right, not just during the Halloween Party?
> 
> Thanks again.



RweTHEREyet - the place you're talking about has its own listing on the Index.  It's not under decorations.  It's called the Halloween Round-Up.  I was very detailed and thorough in breaking everything down so that people could find things easily - and yet, no one is going to the Index, where they will find what they need! 

The Table of Contents/Index is there to help everyone, you guys!  It's there to make life easier for all of you when trying to find photos and general info!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Sherry E said:


> RweTHEREyet - the place you're talking about has its own listing on the Index.  It's not under decorations.  It's called the Halloween Round-Up.  I was very detailed and thorough in breaking everything down so that people could find things easily - and yet, no one is going to the Index, where they will find what they need!
> 
> The Table of Contents/Index is there to help everyone, you guys!  It's there to make life easier for all of you when trying to find photos and general info!



Yes you were very detailed, but this newbie doesn't know enough to know where Halloween Round-Up is physically located.  I was looking for a feel as to where it was in the park, and knowing it is in/near the Big Thunder Ranch helped me to figure out which direction I would be going.  

See, you can dumb it down for most, but some of us need it dumbed down even a little further.    And just so you know, I did go to the index enough to know that it was called Halloween Round-up.  I promise I used it, and your time and work on this is appreciated.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

We're back... had a great time.  Going to take me forever to write something up & figure out how to do pics.

Quick highlights:

MHP was great!!  Save the candy gathering till later and ride rides early!!  We rode Snow White 3x without exiting.... Peter Pan with a 10 minute wait, Toady was walk-on... Matterhorn was practically walk-on.  Even HM was only 10 minutes.

World of Color was not to be missed, but even with our premium seating passes, we got in line at 6:30 for the 8:15 show... Long wait, but we got a rail spot just like we wanted.

I was a little disappointed in the lack of Halloween feel... there was more when we went in 2007... the Halloween music played all the time then, etc... I think we'll go early December in 2012, and not do Halloween again for awhile.

More later...


----------



## Shimmer

I'm SO excited! We've been on the fence for months about a trip this October and a bunch of things just fell into place so...

WE ARE GOING TO DISNEYLAND!

We are going to drive on the 19th & 20th and be in Disneyland the 21st 27th. We are also going to MHP on the 26th. HOORAY! 

We are staying at Hojos with most dates as the Entertainment rate in the Kid's Suite. I'm hoping 2 more of our dates will open up. 

Thanks to everybody on this thread for all of the info, advice and photos that helped me decide I wanted to go this time of year.


----------



## AmyPond

_(I know my pictures aren't fantastic but I decided I'm going to post some anyway.  I'm in the process of going through all of them so I'll be posting more in the coming days/weeks.)_

These were taken in New Orleans Square on September 28th.  They are very similar but I'll post them all anyway.  (I think the last one is my favorite.)


----------



## tdashgirl

Lovely AmyPond


----------



## amamax2

Fabulous AmyPond!  I love those Fall colors and I didn't see that when we were there, plus I don't think anyone else has posted pictures of that area.  Thanks!!!

For those who have just returned - yay!  Can't wait to see/hear more.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice pics of NOS Amypond, I like the fall colors of the flowers.


----------



## Sherry E

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> We're back... had a great time.  Going to take me forever to write something up & figure out how to do pics.
> 
> Quick highlights:
> 
> MHP was great!!  Save the candy gathering till later and ride rides early!!  We rode Snow White 3x without exiting.... Peter Pan with a 10 minute wait, Toady was walk-on... Matterhorn was practically walk-on.  Even HM was only 10 minutes.
> 
> World of Color was not to be missed, but even with our premium seating passes, we got in line at 6:30 for the 8:15 show... Long wait, but we got a rail spot just like we wanted.
> 
> I was a little disappointed in the lack of Halloween feel... there was more when we went in 2007... the Halloween music played all the time then, etc... I think we'll go early December in 2012, and not do Halloween again for awhile.
> 
> More later...



I'm skipping around in my replies - I'll have to backtrack and hit the people I was going to reply to earlier, but this caught my attention.

Mommy2PrincessAbby - 

What you described is why I felt that I could stand to miss Halloween Time this year if I had to - the "lack of Halloween feel."  I don't prefer to miss it, but in case life gets in the way and I can't get there, I'll live.  I already have the sense that there was just kind of 'less' Halloween everywhere this year.  Even though most of the decor has always been in DL and only certain things were in DCA, the fact that DCA is all but ignoring Halloween Time this year annoys me.  I've said before that I like to feel that the season is carrying through the whole resort, or at least through both parks.  I like to feel immersed.  I don't like to feel like it's Halloween Time over _here_ but it's not Halloween Time over _there_, if that makes sense.

I think that for anyone new to Halloween Time at DLR, who has never seen it before, it will be great to go this year and take in all the wonderful details at the Round-Up as well as the holiday overlays on SM and HM.  Plus, the party is an added attraction.  But I think that I could stand to miss it one year - not every year, but one year, if necessary - and hope that next year Halloween Time will be bigger and better again.

I know what you mean about the Halloween music playing - I remember that.  There was just "more" of a Halloween-ish vibe 2 and 3 years ago, I think.  When they stopped putting up the candy corn CALIFORNIA letters last year, I had a feeling we were in for a bit of a downgrade.

From what I've seen in photos, it looks like the Round-Up is more detailed this year - the pumpkins seem to be getting more elaborate and there are more decorations there - and I think that some of the window and store displays are more interesting.  Also, I think there are more Fall flower beds and planters around DLR than I recall seeing before.  But otherwise, to me it kind of seems like it's only Halloween Time in one park and only in certain areas of DL at that (not even all over the park).

I still wonder if this year's holiday season is going to be a wee bit scaled back too.  I know that over in the Christmas thread, there may be a mass protest or mutiny if the candy cane letters don't make one last appearance this year!!  Christmas time is always the prime example of theme immersion at DLR - they leave no stone unturned in their holiday celebration resort-wide.  I'd hate to see that scaled back because of WoC.


----------



## Funball

*yeah! bret is here! ur like the only guy i know that has been in this thread.. or am i wrong?*



*amy, i love the colors i love your photo!!!*


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Going to the Party on a Tuesday night, and we have several other days in the Parks.  And since we have several other days in the Parks, I am wondering if there is any reason we would want to make sure we went into DL early on the night of the party?  

We are going to try and get into the 12:40 Aladdin show that day, and then would like to have a nice break at the room before heading to the party, so is there any reason I can't get a nice rest and then head over to DL around 5:00 or so?  Party doesn't start until 6:00, so that ought to be plenty early enough, don't you think?


----------



## I'm mikey

A few pics taken at mickeys halloween party on 10/5/2010


----------



## mvf-m11c

Funball said:


> *yeah! bret is here! ur like the only guy i know that has been in this thread.. or am i wrong?*



I go through mostly all the other threads on the DL thread than the WDW thread. But I don't post much on those threads since I have little experience on each topic. I mostly know the nighttime shows at the DLR and the Holiday seasons so much that I like to post about it. This thread and the Christmas thread are my favorite threads on the boards.


----------



## mvf-m11c

RweTHEREyet said:


> Going to the Party on a Tuesday night, and we have several other days in the Parks.  And since we have several other days in the Parks, I am wondering if there is any reason we would want to make sure we went into DL early on the night of the party?
> 
> We are going to try and get into the 12:40 Aladdin show that day, and then would like to have a nice break at the room before heading to the party, so is there any reason I can't get a nice rest and then head over to DL around 5:00 or so?  Party doesn't start until 6:00, so that ought to be plenty early enough, don't you think?



As far I can see it, there is no point of going into the park immediately when the party starts at 6. Going in there early means that you have to be there with the non-party guests and have to wait in long lines until the party starts.

I would rest up after you watch the Aladdin show and head back to the room. If you are planning on staying for MHP the whole night, I would rest up as much as I can until the the party starts at 6. If you want to do a lot of rides during the party night do it after when the non-ticket holders leave the park and go to the treat stations later during the night so you won't have to carry a lot of candy around the park.


----------



## Giselle22

I'm mikey said:


> A few pics taken at mickeys halloween party on 10/5/2010



Ooh Maleficent isn't usually out--is that a cast member or just a guest in costume??


----------



## PrincessMaleficent

Giselle22 said:


> Ooh Maleficent isn't usually out--is that a cast member or just a guest in costume??



Maleficent!!! Was this a cast memeber???? I hope she is out!


----------



## amamax2

Yay!!! 

I'm Mikey made it over here with some of his amazing pictures!

Welcome, I don't think we've seen you here before, have we?

I've always admired your pictures on the Photo of the Day thread, thanks for posting some here.  They are beautiful.


----------



## where's_my_prince

yes the maleficent is a cast member she is out for the party butonly for a short time


----------



## I'm mikey

Giselle22 said:


> Ooh Maleficent isn't usually out--is that a cast member or just a guest in costume??





PrincessMaleficent said:


> Maleficent!!! Was this a cast memeber???? I hope she is out!



Yes, this is a cast member.



amamax2 said:


> Yay!!!
> 
> I'm Mikey made it over here with some of his amazing pictures!
> 
> Welcome, I don't think we've seen you here before, have we?
> 
> I've always admired your pictures on the Photo of the Day thread, thanks for posting some here.  They are beautiful.



I dont think i've posted in this halloween tread, but i did in halloween part 1.
I took  about two thousand shots this trip, so i'll be be posting more once i can get them uploaded.

Thank you for the kind comments!


----------



## Giselle22

where's_my_prince said:


> yes the maleficent is a cast member she is out for the party butonly for a short time



Awesome, thanks!  I'll have to try and track her down when I'm there!

Three more days....I'd better start sewing my costume!  Eeek!   Lol I'm such a procrastinator!


----------



## PrincessMaleficent

Giselle22 said:


> Awesome, thanks!  I'll have to try and track her down when I'm there!
> 
> Three more days....I'd better start sewing my costume!  Eeek!   Lol I'm such a procrastinator!



Hey L,

Let me know where you find her.I am so excited!!!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

RweTHEREyet said:


> Going to the Party on a Tuesday night, and we have several other days in the Parks.  And since we have several other days in the Parks, I am wondering if there is any reason we would want to make sure we went into DL early on the night of the party?
> 
> We are going to try and get into the 12:40 Aladdin show that day, and then would like to have a nice break at the room before heading to the party, so is there any reason I can't get a nice rest and then head over to DL around 5:00 or so?  Party doesn't start until 6:00, so that ought to be plenty early enough, don't you think?



Also, check what time the Celebrate parade is that night... we got there right in the middle of it (I think it was at 5 pm), and it was a pain to manuever around...


----------



## AmyPond

With the flash and whatnot, you can really see the fake chin.  LOL.


----------



## JH87

Great pictures Mikey!!!!!


----------



## DizMe

These pictures are really setting the mood for my upcoming trip--thanks!!!

Question: We arrive on Tues. the 19th and have tix to the party that night.  We do not have admission other than the party for that day (well, I have an ap, but the other 2 in my party do not).  We want to celebrate a special birthday for a 10-year-old at BB during our trip, and I thought maybe Tues would be a good time for it.  We can get into the park at 3 with our party tix and BB takes reservations at 4 for dinner.  They close at 5.  Do you think this would be a good way to spend the first part of our 1st day?  I thought it would as we'd be in the park but not have to fight the crowds.  I'm a little worried that we might be rushed, though.  We have all day Wed. in the parks and we leave Thurs morning.  What do you think, Tues or Wed for BB?


----------



## Giselle22

PrincessMaleficent said:


> Hey L,
> 
> Let me know where you find her.I am so excited!!!



Will do!  I'm excited too!!


----------



## marciemouse

So we decided against the party this Friday, and instead decided to buy annual passes and go during the daytime. (since we need tickets for our December trip anyways!) We'll arrive in the early afternoon on Friday. Here's my questions:

Do you think that DL will be absolutely packed between 4:00 and 7:00? I know my DD will want to go to DL Fantasyland first thing, but if it's a zoo...

How packed will DCA get as soon as DL closes for the party? Mind you, we go there with a 3 year old, so it's not like we're going on any headliners.

We've never gone in October before. Should Saturday and Sunday be low, moderate or high as far as crowds go? We try to make rope drop, which I think helps, but I'd like to know what to expect during the daytime.

Thoughts? Advice? TIA!


----------



## funatdisney

AmyPond said:


> _(I know my pictures aren't fantastic but I decided I'm going to post some anyway.  I'm in the process of going through all of them so I'll be posting more in the coming days/weeks.)_
> 
> These were taken in New Orleans Square on September 28th.  They are very similar but I'll post them all anyway.  (I think the last one is my favorite.)



Great pics AmyPond! I just love the way they decorate this little nook for the fall and Christmas holidays. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## SurfinTX

marciemouse said:


> So we decided against the party this Friday, and instead decided to buy annual passes and go during the daytime. (since we need tickets for our December trip anyways!) We'll arrive in the early afternoon on Friday. Here's my questions:
> 
> Do you think that DL will be absolutely packed between 4:00 and 7:00? I know my DD will want to go to DL Fantasyland first thing, but if it's a zoo...
> 
> How packed will DCA get as soon as DL closes for the party? Mind you, we go there with a 3 year old, so it's not like we're going on any headliners.
> 
> We've never gone in October before. Should Saturday and Sunday be low, moderate or high as far as crowds go? We try to make rope drop, which I think helps, but I'd like to know what to expect during the daytime.
> 
> Thoughts? Advice? TIA!



From prior posts I have seen - DL will be a zoo on Friday between 4:00 and 7:00.  After 7:00 DCA gets pretty crowded for a while then settles down.  I would think after 9:30 or so it won't be too bad but that might be a tad late for a 3 y.o.

I'm hoping crowds next weekend will be moderate but they are usually busy due to fireworks and shows only showing on those days.  I would think that the standard getting there early and then taking a break after it gets crowded will be the rule for the weekends.


----------



## disneymum58

I apologize if this has been posted elsewhere, but are we allowed to enter the park for the party by monorail from the DTD station?


----------



## idkmybffminnie

If you're doing early entry, how long of a wait is it at the gate to get in and do you get your wristband right then?


----------



## mvf-m11c

idkmybffminnie said:


> If you're doing early entry, how long of a wait is it at the gate to get in and do you get your wristband right then?



The gates open at 3pm on Tuesdays and 4pm on Fridays and Halloween day. There will be guests waiting at the MHP entrance turnstile when it is time to go into the park during MHP. When you enter the turnstile the CM's will scan your ticket and stamp the ticket. Than they will lead you to the right side of the park and there will be a lot of CM's ready to wristband the guests for the party. There will be different colors for each party night so don't expect the same color if you came during a different night. When you get wristband, you go to get your candy bag than you enjoy your day at DL.


----------



## iKristin

I'm curious how it's working with the wristbands for those that are already in the park?? I don't feel like waiting in line


----------



## Vala

where's_my_prince said:


> yes the maleficent is a cast member she is out for the party butonly for a short time



*faints*

Okay, that's it... I am not moving away from the villains line!


----------



## Priory

I don't have time to post a full report, but I went to the MHP on 10/5 and 10/8, and I can't praise it highly enough. Almost every ride was a literal walk-on (I rode Splash twice without getting out of the log), I strolled up to the castle on the first night and watched the fireworks comfortably near the front. The second night I watched from IASW with about 20 other total people. That was absolutely magical. No huge crowds for the parade to fight. Getting to the mind-blowingly generous amounts of candy was easy. The character meet and greets were mixed, some waits long, some short, but all were wonderful. The lighting and fog effects around the park, as well as the music, was great. The costumes of the guests were fantastic too. My favorite was three guys in elaborate Ghostbusters costumes. I have never had such a fantastic time in Disneyland. It was worth every penny to me, and I would have happily paid double to experience the park under such unique, magical, circumstances.


----------



## JH87

Priory said:


> I don't have time to post a full report, but I went to the MHP on 10/5 and 10/8, and I can't praise it highly enough. Almost every ride was a literal walk-on (I rode Splash twice without getting out of the log), I strolled up to the castle on the first night and watched the fireworks comfortably near the front. The second night I watched from IASW with about 20 other total people. That was absolutely magical. No huge crowds for the parade to fight. Getting to the mind-blowingly generous amounts of candy was easy. The character meet and greets were mixed, some waits long, some short, but all were wonderful. The lighting and fog effects around the park, as well as the music, was great. The costumes of the guests were fantastic too. My favorite was three guys in elaborate Ghostbusters costumes. I have never had such a fantastic time in Disneyland. It was worth every penny to me, and I would have happily paid double to experience the park under such unique, magical, circumstances.


This short little review has thoroughly convinced me to go next year


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I was also at the MHP on Oct 5 and 8th and loved it. I came back with at least 14 lbs of candy home, and was encouraged to go back and get more candy multiple times. The parade was great, and there was lots of things to see and do there. I loved the fireworks. The crowds the last couple of hours before the party started were very heavy, with waits on HM, Splash mountain, Indy, and the Materhorn around the 60 min mark. But once the park offically closed in order to get anywhere in the park you had to show your wrist band, otherwise you were directed to the enterance. Once the party started the waits for the rides were minimal. The waits for the candy lineups were long, but moved fast, and I had a blast at both parties. Would definitely go again.


----------



## srauchbauer

iKristin said:


> I'm curious how it's working with the wristbands for those that are already in the park?? I don't feel like waiting in line




Was thinking the same thing - nobodies said anything about that hope we don't have to leave the park.

Can you believe it 4 days and counting


----------



## BELLEDOZER

So long as you have your wrist band, and show it to the CM's there shouldn't be a problem. I did use a tip I found on the board and it worked very well for me. Bring a backpack to the party with a tote bag inside of it. As you TOT bag get's full and heavy, trasfer the candy into the backpack, it gives you more room to get candy, and redistributes the weight on your back. So long as I showed my wrist band to the CM's I could go anywhere in the park during the MHP party.


----------



## amamax2

Belledozer - I think some are wondering how it works if you are planning on attending the party the evening, but are also spending the entire day at DL.  At 4 p.m., do you have to leave the park, and re-enter to get the wrist band?  Or is there someplace within DL to get your wristband?

Do you have any insight from your experience there?


----------



## BELLEDOZER

If you go first thing on a Saturday morning, the waits on the rides are not that bad, but towards noon the crowds start to get very heavy and stay that way for the remainder of the day. And the last 3 hrs before the party starts I find to be very heavy as the 2 crowds mingle and the line ups for the rides get really long.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

What I did was to go in the parks for the morning for 5 or 6 hrs then took a brief 2 to 3 hr break at the hotel before heading to the parks for the party to give my bad back a break from the walking. I would think that you would have to leave the park, then reenter showing you e-ticket for the party. At that time you will be given your wristband, and as you enter the tunnel towards the enterance to Main St, you will get your treat bag. It's very small, so bring a backpack with you to dump the candy into, so you can fill it many times. Also as you are leaving the party at the end of the night there are stations near the enterance where they give you even more candy as you leave. It's got TS3 on one side of the bag, Beauty and the Beast on the other, and on the sides it's got the Halloween logo on it. It's very small, but it's amazing how full and heavy it can get really fast once you start the trick or treating.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I would like to add to this that you can get a brochure when you enter with the trick or treat areas of the park, when the parades are, etc. They also give you where the MHP merchandise is going to be sold, etc. The map is decieving when it comes to the TOT stations. There are 6 stations in each area of the park, and you can go back multiple times. So there are 50 TOT stations in the park, but sometimes you have to hunt them down, as some are in wierd areas, the Frontierland stations are on behind the Big Thunder Mtn railroad, and the Fantasyland are near the Materhorn bobsleds. The MHP shirts are of the Halloween Screams and loved the shirt for the party. They don't put out the Halloween shirts till the party starts, and went to the shop in frontierland to get mine to avoid the lineups at the Emporium on Main Street.


----------



## JH87

srauchbauer said:


> Was thinking the same thing - nobodies said anything about that hope we don't have to leave the park.
> 
> Can you believe it 4 days and counting



4 days for me too


----------



## silence

amamax2 said:


> Belledozer - I think some are wondering how it works if you are planning on attending the party the evening, but are also spending the entire day at DL.  At 4 p.m., do you have to leave the park, and re-enter to get the wrist band?  Or is there someplace within DL to get your wristband?
> 
> Do you have any insight from your experience there?



I read reviews on other message boards that say if you are in the park you can exchange your ticket for a wristband at the Plaza Pavillion.  Not sure it is completely accurate since I haven't been yet myself, but I think that is what we are planning on doing if the lines are bad.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Nice details on the MHP BELLEDOZER. Everything that you have said is like the same thing that I have experienced during MHP on Oct 1st. Just like what you said that those first few hours when DL lets the MHP ticket holders in the park with the regular guests is just a mess and the lines were very long until the party started. It would be better to just wait until the party starts at the schedule time that it starts so you won't have to deal with the other guests in the park. It you are in the park for the first few hours it would be a good idea to have dinner at that time.

I filled up my bag that DL gave us when we entered the park and I had to use my WoC Tote bag to put all the candy that we had received at each of the TOT stations. It is easier to get the candy later during the night since you won't have to carry it around the park.


----------



## funatdisney

mvf-m11c said:


> I filled up my bag that DL gave us when we entered the park and I had to use my WoC Tote bag to put all the candy that we had received at each of the TOT stations. It is easier to get the candy later during the night since you won't have to carry it around the park.



That is a great idea to use the WoC tote bags. They are very colorful and big enough for the amount of candy I plan to get. I have some bags from when I was it last August. I do not plan to get a lot of candy. I am trying to lose weight and have loss 6lbs , and I don't want to gain weight on this trip.


----------



## funatdisney

srauchbauer said:


> Was thinking the same thing - nobodies said anything about that hope we don't have to leave the park.
> 
> Can you believe it 4 days and counting





JH87 said:


> 4 days for me too



Lucky!! I have _two weeks_. Have fun and post TR and pictures.


----------



## iKristin

As of this moment...rain is scheduled to hit the park Tuesday and Wednesday of next week. It's still supposed to be 71 degrees and Tuesday is only a slight chance of rain but Wednesday is supposed to rain all day. This is still a week away so of course will more than likely change but just thought I'd toss that out there


----------



## I'm mikey

A few more pics from 10/5/2010


----------



## srauchbauer

iKristin said:


> As of this moment...rain is scheduled to hit the park Tuesday and Wednesday of next week. It's still supposed to be 71 degrees and Tuesday is only a slight chance of rain but Wednesday is supposed to rain all day. This is still a week away so of course will more than likely change but just thought I'd toss that out there



rain rain go away please don't come when we want to play.

So how much do ponchos cost?


----------



## iKristin

Ponchos are somewhere around 5 to 7 bucks. Not bad  it can rain Wednesday but not Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday or Sunday lol


----------



## srauchbauer

iKristin said:


> Ponchos are somewhere around 5 to 7 bucks. Not bad  it can rain Wednesday but not Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday or Sunday lol



I little rain never hurt me as my daring kids always say I am not made of Sugar and I won't melt.  Never been to DL in the rain it will give it a different look.  Just no rain for the party.


----------



## iKristin

Yeah I just don't want it to rain any days of Firework shows. Which is why I won't mind rain on Wednesday lol, I live in Oregon. I can survive a rainy day...PLUS!! Less crowds


----------



## iKristin

My timer is counting down the days!!! I can't wait to be at Disneyland!!!

http://i51.tinypic.com/2m7byie.png


----------



## silence

iKristin said:


> Yeah I just don't want it to rain any days of Firework shows. Which is why I won't mind rain on Wednesday lol, I live in Oregon. I can survive a rainy day...PLUS!! Less crowds



EXACTLY. We are going to the party Tuesday.  In fact, it can rain all day Tuesday, as long as it stops in time for the party.


----------



## dizneedoll

iKristin said:


> As of this moment...rain is scheduled to hit the park Tuesday and Wednesday of next week. It's still supposed to be 71 degrees and Tuesday is only a slight chance of rain but Wednesday is supposed to rain all day. This is still a week away so of course will more than likely change but just thought I'd toss that out there



ACK! I don't mind a little rain but hoping not even that on Tuesday night. I won't be able to wear my costume and I've spent a lot and it's at the seamstress being shortened right now and I'll just be so bummed if I can't wear it. Or if it rains hard enough that parade and fireworks are canceled. 

I was going to post I only had 6 days to go but this news is kind of bumming me out and normally I totally dig rainy days at the park so long as it isn't pouring down. I guess I better pack my Mickey rain ponchos. Dang, I'm not even sure where they're tucked away at.


----------



## iKristin

There's only a 30% chance of rain on Tuesday as of right now  it'll of course change to either more ran or no rain at all since it's still a week away


----------



## mommaU4

dizneedoll said:


> ACK! I don't mind a little rain but hoping not even that on Tuesday night. I won't be able to wear my costume and I've spent a lot and it's at the seamstress being shortened right now and I'll just be so bummed if I can't wear it. Or if it rains hard enough that parade and fireworks are canceled.
> 
> I was going to post I only had 6 days to go but this news is kind of bumming me out and normally I totally dig rainy days at the park so long as it isn't pouring down. I guess I better pack my Mickey rain ponchos. Dang, I'm not even sure where they're tucked away at.



I'm hoping for your sake, and others too, that it doesn't rain during the party. On accuweather.com for Tuesday the 19th it's saying bright and sunny with zero chance of rain, a high of 80 and an overnight low of 52. 
I don't know what other weather sites are being used, there are so many, but accuweather has always been accurate with our weather here in Las Vegas so hopefully it's spot on for there too.


----------



## iKristin

I use weather.com because they post weather for Disneyland itself  

http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USCA1306


----------



## srauchbauer

mommaU4 said:


> I'm hoping for your sake, and others too, that it doesn't rain during the party. On accuweather.com for Tuesday the 19th it's saying bright and sunny with zero chance of rain, a high of 80 and an overnight low of 52.
> I don't know what other weather sites are being used, there are so many, but accuweather has always been accurate with our weather here in Las Vegas so hopefully it's spot on for there too.



I am going with your weather it looks a whole lot better then weather.com.  Don't you just love how different two weather sights can be, so which on is not telling the truth.


----------



## daniele_ut

My crummy day at work just got so much better when I got a second to check and I saw that 2 more dates of our stay at HoJo are eligible for the Entertainment Rate.  I just called and she applied them.  Only 1 night of our stay left!  I can't believe it's so close!!


----------



## mommaU4

iKristin said:


> I use weather.com because they post weather for Disneyland itself
> 
> http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USCA1306


Okay, good to know. Accuweather.com posts for Anaheim. Not sure how much that factors into the differences between the two forecasts. 




srauchbauer said:


> I am going with your weather it looks a whole lot better then weather.com.  Don't you just love how different two weather sights can be, so which on is not telling the truth.


It's frustrating isn't it?? I've planned trips before where I've obsessively checked the weather daily leading up to the trip and depending on which website I'd use, there could be a difference of as much as 10 degrees!!! 

How is that possible??? A degree or two, even three, difference is one thing, but sometimes it's very, very different. I guess just hope for the best. Thinking "no-rain" thoughts for all those going those days!


----------



## iKristin

Yeah I guess no one is ever actually right all the time with the weather huh lol


----------



## keahgirl8

iKristin said:


> Yeah I guess no one is ever actually right all the time with the weather huh lol



If I gave wrong answers that often in my job, I'd be fired!


----------



## iKristin

This is turning into the longest week ever...I can't wait to be on vacation Sunday!!!


----------



## AmyPond

Hey, I'd rather some rain and cooler temps than super sunny and 115 degrees!


----------



## amamax2

AmyPond said:


> Hey, I'd rather some rain and cooler temps than super sunny and 115 degrees!




Poor AmyPond!  You've been traumatized for life by that heat wave.   

 I think you need to plan another trip STAT to make up for it.


----------



## where's_my_prince

my costume came today!  

any tips on how to make a puffy skirt less puffy?


----------



## iKristin

Lay on it? lol Just lay it on the bed and lay on it for a while  That's the only idea I have  OH!! OH!! What about putting it under your mattress and sleeping on it for a night??


----------



## where's_my_prince

iKristin said:


> Lay on it? lol Just lay it on the bed and lay on it for a while  That's the only idea I have  OH!! OH!! What about putting it under your mattress and sleeping on it for a night??



 i shall do that tonight!


----------



## KBelle5

iKristin said:


> I use weather.com because they post weather for Disneyland itself
> 
> http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USCA1306



I just happened to click on that site to check the weather, and decided to go with it because I thought it was destiny that the little box said check weather, eg Disney World.  Unfortunately, it says 30% chance rain on Tuesday.  It can't rain, because I don't know how my costume would hold up!  I don't really want to go around all night saying that the mermaids finally managed to pull Wendy in the lagoon.


----------



## dizneedoll

mommaU4 said:


> I'm hoping for your sake, and others too, that it doesn't rain during the party. On accuweather.com for Tuesday the 19th it's saying bright and sunny with zero chance of rain, a high of 80 and an overnight low of 52.
> I don't know what other weather sites are being used, there are so many, but accuweather has always been accurate with our weather here in Las Vegas so hopefully it's spot on for there too.



Thanks! I think I'll go with Accuweather since weather.com is almost always wrong anyways. Earlier today, it said the current temp for where I was 57 and it was more like 79 or 80 so yeah, they kind of suck. 



AmyPond said:


> Hey, I'd rather some rain and cooler temps than super sunny and 115 degrees!



omg...yeah that week for you was bad. If it came down to it, than I would rather have wetter weather then blistering heat too. 

____________________________________

I'm not going to stress over it. It will be what it will be and we'll go and have a good time anyways even if I have to bundle up in regular clothes Tuesday so long as I get my candy it will all be good.


----------



## tdashgirl

Rain at the MHP - OK, we were at the 10/5 party.  It was pouring when we got there.  Not fun, IMO.  Luckily it cleared up within an hour or so and the rest of the night was salvaged, got to enjoy most of the night without rain.  But - because of the rain, they moved all the candy stations around, bunched them together under covers, and thus the stations were all super crowded and not very visible (no big Mickey ghosts)   It was still fabulous and lots of fun - and I really appreciated being able to grab a spot for the fireworks and the parade about 5 minutes in advance!!!!  But we were in DL on Friday before close so got to see a bit of the non-rain party in action -- much nicer!  So I will send no-rain vibes to you all!!!  It is so unusual to get this much rain in October.


----------



## canadadisney

We were there Tuesday as well for the rain and I thought it was the best thing that could of happened! We got so much done. Strapped on our ponchos and headed out like troopers. We never had to wait in line. We did Splash Mountain 3 times without having to get out of the log. Come Thursday and Friday- total opposite, 60-90 min lines on headliners!

I will start my trip report tomorrow- just got home tonight. It was amazing!


----------



## tdashgirl

canadadisney said:


> We were there Tuesday as well for the rain and I thought it was the best thing that could of happened! We got so much done. Strapped on our ponchos and headed out like troopers. We never had to wait in line. We did Splash Mountain 3 times without having to get out of the log. Come Thursday and Friday- total opposite, 60-90 min lines on headliners!
> 
> I will start my trip report tomorrow- just got home tonight. It was amazing!


Admittedly I have a different perspective where my family has been on all the rides multiple times, and short lines for rides is not my #1 priority.  I totally understand that it's some people's though   I was looking more for the fun unique Halloween atmosphere at DL, and it was hard to enjoy in the pouring rain.


----------



## Shimmer

Can someone who has been to MHP post the schedule pretty please? What time is the Cavalcade and the fireworks?

Does anyone have a good game plan or strategy? Rides won't be as much of a priority for us as we are in the park for several days before the party. My kids (10, 5, and 3) will want candy and to see characters.

Advice? Ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

FYI....there will be a full moon on Friday, Oct. 22nd!  Perfect for our night at the Halloween party!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

dizneedoll said:


> Thanks! I think I'll go with Accuweather since weather.com is almost always wrong anyways. Earlier today, it said the current temp for where I was 57 and it was more like 79 or 80 so yeah, they kind of suck.
> 
> 
> 
> omg...yeah that week for you was bad. If it came down to it, than I would rather have wetter weather then blistering heat too.
> 
> ____________________________________
> 
> I'm not going to stress over it. It will be what it will be and we'll go and have a good time anyways even if I have to bundle up in regular clothes Tuesday so long as I get my candy it will all be good.



Whew, glad to hear that.  I use Accuweather, too, and that is what I have been using to do my packing.  When I saw rain, I started to panic a little, but I am now going to put all my faith in Accuweather that is NOT calling for any rain at all right now.


----------



## srauchbauer

My check list is getting smaller and smaller (hurray that means we are getting closer and closer).  Mail has been put on hold, tickets have been photocopied (just in case I loose them).  Kids suitcase is packed now I have to go clean the fish tank so Grandma only has to feed our Beta.  

Funny side note:  kids are upstairs playing that they are Disney.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Shimmer said:


> Can someone who has been to MHP post the schedule pretty please? What time is the Cavalcade and the fireworks?
> 
> Does anyone have a good game plan or strategy? Rides won't be as much of a priority for us as we are in the park for several days before the party. My kids (10, 5, and 3) will want candy and to see characters.
> 
> Advice? Ideas?
> 
> Thanks!



Cavalcade runs at 8:15 & 10:15 on Tuesdays and 8:15 & 10:30 on Fridays and Halloween. HS starts at 9:30 on all of the party nights.

A good strategy #1 is when you enter the park at 3pm or 4pm before the party starts at 6pm or 7pm, don't go on any of the rides since you will have to in the park with the non-MHP ticket holders and they will try to ride as many rides until they are asked to leave the park. It would be better just to rest up and show up when the party starts but if you want to get on the rides immediately expect long wait times until the non-ticket holders leave the park at the closing time. When all the non-MHP guests leave the park after one hour when the party starts (they can stay in the park for one hour after the party starts for shopping), you could do whatever you want to do. I would do the rides or character greetings first since I don't want to carry a lot of candy during the night. And later during the night, I would go to the TOT and get candy or treats. The rides won't be that long either at night.


----------



## iKristin

Now weather.com says no rain hahahaha, so I think weather.com is just very VERY delayed


----------



## srauchbauer

is it Saturday yet


----------



## SueTGGR

Shimmer said:


> Can someone who has been to MHP post the schedule pretty please? What time is the Cavalcade and the fireworks?
> 
> Does anyone have a good game plan or strategy? Rides won't be as much of a priority for us as we are in the park for several days before the party. My kids (10, 5, and 3) will want candy and to see characters.
> Advice? Ideas?
> Thanks!


I believe the Fireworks are at 9:30 and parades @ 8:15 & 10:30 or at least for Friday's party. I think I will follow other's advice and try and resist the candy stations until we have been there a bit first. I am hoping my son (or MIL for that matter) won't poop out too early. 

Did anyone sign up for the Gingerbread deal @ Brennan's Jazz Kitchen? My notes say they are doing it the 23rd, 24th & 30th. I would LOVE to see pictures of that later this month. 

How are the Gingerbread Beignets? Anyone? Did I see the Cafe Orleans is going to be closed during the party? We might have to rush over there when we get in, hopefully they will still be open. 

Any requests for pictures? We will be at the party Friday & maybe a little at DCA Saturday morning before we have to come back home again. I am thinking about taking the bigger lens to get close-ups. It is heavy but maybe with a few ideas from all of you, it will make it an assignment. 

Laundry tomorrow and then packing! Can't focus on much right now. 
Later,
Sue


----------



## zeitzeuge

SueTGGR said:


> I believe the Fireworks are at 9:30 and parades @ 8:15 & 10:30 or at least for Friday's party. I think I will follow other's advice and try and resist the candy stations until we have been there a bit first. I am hoping my son (or MIL for that matter) won't poop out too early.
> 
> Did anyone sign up for the Gingerbread deal @ Brennan's Jazz Kitchen? My notes say they are doing it the 23rd, 24th & 30th. I would LOVE to see pictures of that later this month.
> 
> How are the Gingerbread Beignets? Anyone? Did I see the Cafe Orleans is going to be closed during the party? We might have to rush over there when we get in, hopefully they will still be open.
> 
> Any requests for pictures? We will be at the party Friday & maybe a little at DCA Saturday morning before we have to come back home again. I am thinking about taking the bigger lens to get close-ups. It is heavy but maybe with a few ideas from all of you, it will make it an assignment.
> 
> Laundry tomorrow and then packing! Can't focus on much right now.
> Later,
> Sue


 
You're right, those are the times for the fireworks and the cavalcade, both which should not be missed.  The cavalcade actually kind of surprised us.  Sure it's not as big and amazing as the one in WDW, but we were pleasantly surprised.  Very cute.

Anyone wanting to see pics from our Oct 1-3rd trip, can check out the link in my signature.


----------



## srauchbauer

Has anyone posted a printable map of the Halloween Party?  I can't seem to find it if they did.  I would love to preplan (yes ubber planner at work) the night.


----------



## Belle Ella

I finally finished my TR. It was a hard one to write and I totally didn't do it justice. But now I will try and get some photos of my own up in here. Sometime tonight before I leave for Disney on Ice!


----------



## iKristin

Someone posted a photo of the map but it's in pieces, so I'd use Paint and put the pieces together  I can't remember where it is though...somewhere here I think


----------



## JH87

Belle Ella said:


> I finally finished my TR. It was a hard one to write and I totally didn't do it justice. But now I will try and get some photos of my own up in here. Sometime tonight before I leave for Disney on Ice!



I think I will go read it
Have fun at Disney on Ice! I haven't been since I was like 4 or 5!!


----------



## amamax2

srauchbauer said:


> Has anyone posted a printable map of the Halloween Party?  I can't seem to find it if they did.  I would love to preplan (yes ubber planner at work) the night.



Pg 80 has excellent pictures of the map posted by, I think, Bret.

If you need any other specific info or want to find certain pictures, Sherry has put together an awesome Table of Contents on the first page...I know most people do not want to have to go back through this whole thread, lol. 

ETA: This is not to say you couldn't ask specific questions - everyone is happy to answer, just more a reminder to _everyone_ who comes across this thread that the Table of Contents is there and a huge help to quickly find things.  )))


----------



## Sherry E

Thank you, amamax2 - 

All map photos in this thread are listed under "Maps" on the Table of Contents!!  I think I also posted the MHP map photos under "Party Pictures..." too.  I update the ToC every day (really, it's more of an "Index" in format, but because it's at the start of the thread, I called it a ToC).

And, as you said - it's not that we won't or can't answer questions - it's just that a lot of people ask to see certain photos or obtain certain info and I think that if they check the ToC first, they will probably find what they need - or maybe even things they didn't know about - much easier than they would have expected to if they (or we) have to scroll through the thread to find the photos!!


----------



## Belle Ella

JH87 said:


> I think I will go read it
> Have fun at Disney on Ice! I haven't been since I was like 4 or 5!!



 My TR is always open to read. I loves it. Even if this TR pales in comparison to previous years in the photo department. But there was a reason for that.

The last time I saw Disney on Ice it was for Finding Nemo and I was still in high school. I'm so excited for tonight!!

Sherry!! I think I'll start moving the TOC back down to post #2 sometime in the next couple of days.


----------



## srauchbauer

Sherry E said:


> Thank you, amamax2 -
> 
> All map photos in this thread are listed under "Maps" on the Table of Contents!!  I think I also posted the MHP map photos under "Party Pictures..." too.  I update the ToC every day (really, it's more of an "Index" in format, but because it's at the start of the thread, I called it a ToC).
> 
> And, as you said - it's not that we won't or can't answer questions - it's just that a lot of people ask to see certain photos or obtain certain info and I think that if they check the ToC first, they will probably find what they need - or maybe even things they didn't know about - much easier than they would have expected to if they (or we) have to scroll through the thread to find the photos!!



oops totally forgot to look at the table of contents.  What a scatter brain I have been today.


----------



## srauchbauer

mvf-m11c said:


> Here is the MHP map during MHP. Sorry it has to be in separate pics.



thanks for the map


----------



## stitch4336

SueTGGR said:


> Did anyone sign up for the Gingerbread deal @ Brennan's Jazz Kitchen? My notes say they are doing it the 23rd, 24th & 30th. I would LOVE to see pictures of that later this month.



Yes, we booked the Haunted Gingerbread House making on 10/23.  I'll definitely take some pics an post.


----------



## LKD

where's_my_prince said:


> my costume came today!
> 
> any tips on how to make a puffy skirt less puffy?



Maybe take out some of the underskirt? Do you have a picture of it? Laying on it would work too. How poofy is it?


Ooo! I'm so excited for friday!!  I still need to try on my Lottie dress though  Haven't tried it on since July 

Must go finish my TP now!


----------



## Spacepest

Yay! I'm getting a mini vacation to Anaheim.

I've got tickets for a Tuesday Disneyland Halloween party!

Plus, hubby booked a VIP package for Knott's Halloween Haunt. (You know, the big one--with the tickets,meals, room, tshirts, and front of the line pass). 

I'm so stoked.


----------



## All American

Ack!  The board ate my post. 

Quick recap:

Party was a blast and just as fun as Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party, even without the parade.  

Candy lines were a bit long but moved quickly.  Some lines moved in both directions.  

Crowd level was great!  Indiana Jones was walk on if that tells you anything.  I had  a big stroller and didn't bump into anyone.  The trick or treat line by big Thunder Ranch was pretty popular but we zoomed through--no problem.

Weather was perfect.  Just needed a long sleeve T-shirt at night.  

Amazing costumes, hands down the best was the guy who dressed as a singer from Kiss although the guy with the beard who dressed as Tinkerbell made me chuckle. 

Watched the fireworks next to the camera/picture place.  Got there half hour before--no problem and didn't feel cramped during the show.   

Two things:  A lot of the stores on Main Street closed prior to the fireworks as did the carousel, Mr. Toad, Pinocchio,  Snow White, and Peter Pan (those probably reopened but I am not sure because we left after the fireworks.)

All in all, it was great!!!! Will definitely go again.  Hope this gets your spirits up and helps you get even more excited for your trips!!!  SO MUCH FUN!!!!


----------



## JH87

LKD said:


> Maybe take out some of the underskirt? Do you have a picture of it? Laying on it would work too. How poofy is it?
> 
> 
> Ooo! I'm so excited for friday!!  I still need to try on my Lottie dress though  Haven't tried it on since July
> 
> Must go finish my TP now!



can't wait to see pictures! you're costumes are beyond amazing!


----------



## srauchbauer

Spacepest said:


> Yay! I'm getting a mini vacation to Anaheim.
> 
> I've got tickets for a Tuesday Disneyland Halloween party!
> 
> Plus, hubby booked a VIP package for Knott's Halloween Haunt. (You know, the big one--with the tickets,meals, room, tshirts, and front of the line pass).
> 
> I'm so stoked.



sounds like a great october


----------



## LKD

I was told you wanted proof that Malificent was there?
Here you go  She was flirting with Gaston which made me laugh so hard


----------



## PrincessMaleficent

LKD you just made my next 16 days or so. I so want to see her and take a picture with her. Maleficent is my favorite!!!


----------



## AmyPond

amamax2 said:


> Poor AmyPond!  You've been traumatized for life by that heat wave.
> 
> I think you need to plan another trip STAT to make up for it.



Well, this was actually our second trip in the past few years where we had record high temps.  So sadly, it was nothing new for us.

Also, sadly that was our last trip for a while.  Not just to Disneyland, but it was our last vacation, in general.  We're taking a break from vacations because we'd rather spend on money on things we'd like to do around the house.  So goes the territory of being an adult.


----------



## AmyPond




----------



## funatdisney

I have decided to book Goofy's Kitchen for brunch on the last day of our October trip. DH and DD(15) don't really like breakfast items, so I called about what items are served for brunch. Found out that it is really the best of both worlds. They have breakfast items and lunch items with a carving station provided. I have eaten at Goofy's Kitchen, but not for brunch.


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> I have decided to book Goofy's Kitchen for brunch on the last day of our October trip. DH and DD(15) don't really like breakfast items, so I called about what items are served for brunch. Found out that it is really the best of both worlds. They have breakfast items and lunch items with a carving station provided. I have eaten at Goofy's Kitchen, but not for brunch.



I don't recall a carving station for breakfast/brunch?  They have a wide variety of things, though.

In any case, I could have told you - or shown you - what was at Goofy's breakfast!  I've only been eating there since 1992!  I just posted a link to a bunch of Goofy's buffet photos (not mine; they belong to Disneynerd420) in a Goofy's thread earlier today.  The OP was asking about if they should do brunch or dinner.  Disneynerd420 took photos of every single thing (almost) that was at the Goofy's breakfast buffet.  Great, comprehensive photos!!  Check out the thread from today:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38575153&postcount=18


----------



## funatdisney

Thanks Sherry E for the link to the Goofy Kitchen food porn! My DD(12) requested that we eat there when we go later this month. My DH and DD(15) are *not* big fans of buffets and Goofy's Kitchen was not their number one pick! So I called to see what was offered to be sure I can pick the right time for everyone in my family. Once I heard that there is a carving station for brunch, I knew that Goofy's Kitchen would work for our last day, and made a reservation for 11:20am. We are in a one bedroom villa and I will prepare a couple of breakfasts, lunches and dinners in our room. On check out day, I won't have to worry about preparing something for breakfast and save room for the Goofy's Kitchen.

My DD(12) just happened to glance over my shoulder while I was looking at the food porn, and she is salivating at all those yummy pictures. She is very happy that we are going to Goofy's Kitchen and I am too!


----------



## maberlyne

I can't remember if this had been addressed but don't want to go through the whole giant thread 

Regarding the early entry into the parks prior to the Halloween parties.... you can enter early with costumes, right? We're planning on doing that but don't want to get turned away in our costumes!


----------



## Eeee-va

maberlyne said:


> I can't remember if this had been addressed but don't want to go through the whole giant thread
> 
> Regarding the early entry into the parks prior to the Halloween parties.... you can enter early with costumes, right? We're planning on doing that but don't want to get turned away in our costumes!



Disney has noted on their official blog that you can enter in costume for the early admission hours (i.e. at 4 PM on Friday).  I've seen photos of people waiting in line for the early entry to the park in costume, so you'll certainly be fine if that's your plan.

But I've even heard the behind-the-scenes policy is actually that you can wear your costume all day (!) on party days.  I think a Jack Sparrow even got in the other day, before the party start time (he had to remind the CMs of the policy), and I know someone reported having seen a couple adults in costume prior to the early entry hours.

Have a great trip!


----------



## LKD

Yes I have CM friends who confirmed getting notified on the new rules  
You can go in all day in costume, even the morning as long as you have a party ticket!


----------



## iKristin

YAAAAAAAY I only have 2 days left until my vacation starts  I won't be at DL until Monday but that's so soon!!!


----------



## mommaU4

Amypond, love the flowers! Disneyland is always so pretty, but usually we are rushing too much to stop and notice such things. I'll have to pay closer attention next time.


----------



## Sherry E

iKristin said:


> YAAAAAAAY I only have 2 days left until my vacation starts  I won't be at DL until Monday but that's so soon!!!



I can't believe your trip is almost here, Kristin!  It amazes me that so many of our DIS'ers who first posted on Part 1 of the Halloween thread months and months ago, and began planning their trips, are now either ready to go to DLR, currently on their trips to DLR OR their trips to DLR are long over!!  Time flies!


----------



## iKristin

It does fly..I've been counting down the days since it was a year away  I booked this trip the day I got back from the trip last year haha. I just cant wait to get away from work, this job is draining me  I can't wait to quit in the Spring


----------



## srauchbauer

Camera's are charged and chargers are packed


----------



## iKristin

YAY!!! It's so exciting huh  I just attached my LGMH to my bagallinni


----------



## jennifur25

I'm packing, yes indeed, I'm packing! Woohoo!  Waiting for my mom to get home from work about 2:30 and then we are outta here!


----------



## where's_my_prince

TOMMOROW'S THE DAY!!!!


----------



## JH87

Take a look at what was discussed in the chapter we covered in class today:




Talk about perfect timing.....I will be in DLR SATURDAY!!!!


----------



## tdashgirl

Excited for all of you heading out to DLR in the next few days!


----------



## where's_my_prince

JH87 said:


> Take a look at what was discussed in the chapter we covered in class today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about perfect timing.....I will be in DLR SATURDAY!!!!



oh gosh what a coincidence, cuz in the chapter in my class today they discussed Disney world!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

The bags are packed, not shut, but pretty much packed.  Have to go to work in the morning and then we are heading to the airport after lunch.  Won't be hitting the parks until Sunday, and I sure hope that you guys getting there before I do will leave some popcorn buckets for me.


----------



## AmyPond

mommaU4 said:


> Amypond, love the flowers! Disneyland is always so pretty, but usually we are rushing too much to stop and notice such things. I'll have to pay closer attention next time.



The flowers at Disneyland are always great.  I love how they change them depending on the season.  But the Fall ones are definitely my favorite.  (Although I also love when they have daisies in the spring.)


----------



## AmyPond

I know there have already been a lot of good pictures of the Halloween Tree but I thought I'd post mine anyway (even though they aren't that good.)


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond said:


> I know there have already been a lot of good pictures of the Halloween Tree but I thought I'd post mine anyway (even though they aren't that good.)



We really have not had too many Halloween tree photos yet (you can see the list is short under the Tree category on the Table of Contents!!), so we need lots of them.  

And all of your photos are great, Amy - I don't know why you keep saying they are not good!!  I haven't seen anything yet where I thought, "That's a bad picture"!!  I think you are not giving yourself enough credit!!

It's interesting to see the contrast between the day version of the Ray Bradbury tree and the night version of the tree.  It really takes on a whole different life at night.  In the daytime - especially up close - it's not all that impressive.  In fact, if I hadn't made a point of stopping at the tree last year I think I would have walked right past it.  But at night, it has a whole different personality!!


----------



## CoriCW

I don't know if this is the right place to ask this or not, but oh well.

DD and DSs want to get small pin trading bags (the kinds that zip open with 2 - 3 pages in them) instead of using their lanyards.  I've seen some on ebay, but the only one I see on the Disney store website is the big one.  Are there small pin trading bags in the parks with Halloween-type characters on them (Jack Skellington or Sally or Halloween Mickey?)?  About how much do these bags cost in the park?

If it's not a huge problem, I would really appreciate it if anyone going in the next few days could check for me.  We leave in 13 days!!!

Thank you!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Ray Bradbury Halloween Tree during the day


----------



## where's_my_prince

CoriCW said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to ask this or not, but oh well.
> 
> DD and DSs want to get small pin trading bags (the kinds that zip open with 2 - 3 pages in them) instead of using their lanyards.  I've seen some on ebay, but the only one I see on the Disney store website is the big one.  Are there small pin trading bags in the parks with Halloween-type characters on them (Jack Skellington or Sally or Halloween Mickey?)?  About how much do these bags cost in the park?
> 
> If it's not a huge problem, I would really appreciate it if anyone going in the next few days could check for me.  We leave in 13 days!!!
> 
> Thank you!



ill check for you, i'mnot sure what your looking for though ,are you talking about the pin trading wallets maybe?


----------



## AmyPond

I just say they aren't great because they are just taken with a point and shoot, regular camera.  It was actually a camera we got for "free" using credit card points a few years ago.  So for the camera, the photos are bad.  But compared to the photos people take with fancy cameras, they aren't.

And I agree, if I didn't know about the tree beforehand, I definitely would have walked right past it during the day.  It's very pretty at night though.


----------



## AmyPond




----------



## where's_my_prince

well guys! tommorows just around the riverbend () ill be posting my pictures in my TR:http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2559364 saturday!!!  

who ever is going as well, have a blast!


----------



## amamax2

Have a fantastic trip!!!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

I hope everyone has a wonderful trip!  Safe travels!


----------



## LKD

So excited for tomorrow's trip! I'm still sewing my cousins' costumes together and I'll still be sewing tomorrow morning until the lil cousins come out of school x3


----------



## jennifur25

We're here! Checked into the Anaheim Islander Inn  Woohoo!  Tomorrow we won't be going to the park until 4pm for the party.  Anyone got any ideas for something to do with two four year olds until then?


----------



## LKD

Are they the ones in the photos? So cute! I'd say take them to the Lego store in Downtown Disney!


----------



## JH87

where's_my_prince said:


> oh gosh what a coincidence, cuz in the chapter in my class today they discussed Disney world!



haha wow that is a coincidence!!
Have fun at the party!!!


----------



## funatdisney

Everyone going to MHP tonight have a great time! Will be thinking of you and wishing I was there.

11 more days til my family's MHP.


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond said:


> I just say they aren't great because they are just taken with a point and shoot, regular camera.  It was actually a camera we got for "free" using credit card points a few years ago.  So for the camera, the photos are bad.  But compared to the photos people take with fancy cameras, they aren't.
> 
> And I agree, if I didn't know about the tree beforehand, I definitely would have walked right past it during the day.  It's very pretty at night though.



Don't worry about fancy cameras vs. point & shoot.  I would be willing to bet that most of the people on the DIS have point and shoot cameras.  Not everyone is able to get a snazzy SLR.  I never look at a photo and think, "Well, that was obviously taken with a point & shoot and not a fancy camera."  I just look at photos and think, "That's a really cool picture!"  These days, there are some pretty darn good point and shoot cameras around - but even if they are lesser P&S's, it's okay.  I've posted photos that were taken on a P&S.  I've posted photos that were taken on an old 35mm.  I've posted photos that were taken on disposable cameras. People just want to see photos, no matter what the equipment is!!


----------



## MelXThree

I just wanted to stop in and say thank you for all of the information on this thread (and part 1) we leave for Disneyland tomorrow and I don't think we could have planned it without all your info and photos....THANKS AGAIN!!


----------



## Sherry E

where's_my_prince said:


> well guys! tommorows just around the riverbend () ill be posting my pictures in my TR:http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2559364 saturday!!!
> 
> who ever is going as well, have a blast!





jennifur25 said:


> We're here! Checked into the Anaheim Islander Inn  Woohoo!  Tomorrow we won't be going to the park until 4pm for the party.  Anyone got any ideas for something to do with two four year olds until then?





MelXThree said:


> I just wanted to stop in and say thank you for all of the information on this thread (and part 1) we leave for Disneyland tomorrow and I don't think we could have planned it without all your info and photos....THANKS AGAIN!!




Woo hoo!  Have a great time, everyone!!!

jennifur25 - I think LKD's idea of the Lego store is a great one!  Or...are your boys interested in bears?  Maybe Build-A-Bear?  Heck, World of Disney is so huge, it will take a good chunk of the day to sort through.  You could also visit the gift shops in the 3 hotels.


----------



## Sherry E

Woo hoo!  It looks like VictoriaAndMatt's photos have been released from bandwidth jail!!  I was just updating the Table of Contents and I scrolled down the first page to see that her photos are now appearing (at least some of them are) - I was predicting that they would reappear by the 17th (that's usually the date Photobucket releases photos from jail), but this is earlier than I expected.

So this means I have to go back and revise the ToC to properly categorize her photos now.  But VictoriaAndMatt posted a lot of great ones on the first page (maybe the second page, too), in a few different posts, so anyone who hasn't seen them may want to go back and take a look!!


----------



## CoriCW

where's_my_prince said:


> ill check for you, i'mnot sure what your looking for though ,are you talking about the pin trading wallets maybe?



Thank you!!! 

On the Disney store website, they have one:  '10th Anniversary Disney Pin Trading Bag - Large'.  I don't think they are called wallets.  They look sort of like Trapper Keeper binders with a shoulder strap.

12 more days!!!


----------



## dizneedoll

To everyone going in the next couple of days: Have a wonderful time! 

2 more days for me! We are leaving Monday morning! 

Shopping and laundry and packing tomorrow!! Only before a Disney trip could I get excited about doing laundry.


----------



## idkmybffminnie

My costume came today!! I leave in 5 days!!!


----------



## iKristin

Tomorrow's my last full day of work  I work for a couple hours on Sunday then drive to Portland to stay the night in the hotel then will be in Disneyland by 10:30AM on Monday  YAAAAY!!!


----------



## where's_my_prince

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaack 

and let me say i think this was favorite disneyland trip ever!!!!!!
it was sooooooooo AMAZING!!!! nothings better then celebrating halloween at disneyland

well of to start my trip report!!!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Okay, I looked at the extended forecast and they are saying upper 60s.  My kids really wanted to take advantage of the HOJO waterpark.  I think I will have a hard time talking them out of it.  Does anyone know if the pool is heated?


----------



## where's_my_prince

someone one here asked about a pin bag? i forgot who but this is the one i found, it was medium sized





it was 8.95 hope that helps!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

We are here in not so sunny CA. Cool and drizzly, about 20 minutes from DL.  

We went and checked out the new Disney Store design at Mission Viejo, and I was very impressed. Tons of merchandise and it really makes the old stores look dated and tired.

Tomorrow we checki in to the Grand, lunch at Cafe Orleans, dinner at Ariels and Woc, weather permitting. 

Send some pixie dust thatbthis drizzle will go away.


----------



## mom4princesses

We are home and had a great trip.  We did so much I don't even know where to start.  The Halloween party was fun, got way to much candy, DH even took the 3 little girls to the hotel and I got to spend the last hr with the big girls (loved it, as I got to give them all my attention).  It wasn't as hard to come home this time because we bought APs and are going in January with some family from OKC.  My DH laughed at me when I told him.  The only thing I missed was the EE, this was the first time not to go and it was hard knowing people had already had an hr up on us.  Other than that the trip was perfect.  Oh, it was our first stay at the HOJO and I love, love, love being able to walk.


----------



## Dizneydaz

Just read through most of this thread. Great job Sherry!

I wasn't planning on going to MHP but now DD10, Dsis, and I may. I'm thinking of 10-19 so we can get the discount and hopefully it won't be as crowded on Tues. vs. Friday. DD can sleep on the drive home, right?

Does anyone have a good picture of Pluto in the Character Cavalcade? I think I may know that doggy.  TIA


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here is a picture of MCPC the last float with a lot of different characters.


----------



## Dizneydaz

Thanks, I see him.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are pics inside HMH


----------



## tksbaskets

nice pics!


----------



## iKristin

EEP!! In 36 hours I will be flying over Northern California and on my way to Disneyland


----------



## mikayla73

Thanks everyone for the great pics! I have about a week to go!


----------



## where's_my_prince

i started my trip report so go check it out, i got tons of pics from the halloween party coming up!
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2559364&page=5


----------



## dizneedoll

where's_my_prince said:


> someone one here asked about a pin bag? i forgot who but this is the one i found, it was medium sized
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was 8.95 hope that helps!



I wasn't the one who orginally asked but I love this! Where did you see it at?



mom4princesses said:


> We are home and had a great trip.  We did so much I don't even know where to start.  The Halloween party was fun, got way to much candy, DH even took the 3 little girls to the hotel and I got to spend the last hr with the big girls (loved it, as I got to give them all my attention).  It wasn't as hard to come home this time because we bought APs and are going in January with some family from OKC.  My DH laughed at me when I told him.  The only thing I missed was the EE, this was the first time not to go and it was hard knowing people had already had an hr up on us.  Other than that the trip was perfect.  Oh, it was our first stay at the HOJO and I love, love, love being able to walk.



Glad you had a great trip! We always stay at HOJO and I just love it.  Besides the close walk, how did you like HOJO's? What building were you in?


----------



## where's_my_prince

it was at "greetings from california" at CA


----------



## gomezaddams

Went to MHP on 10/15. I'm not sure how limited the ticket sales are because the park was very congested. Although it was easy to get on rides, it was difficult to get to them. A good deal of the hub and the castle was blocked most of the evening. Other avenues were filled with TOT stations and their lines. Fantasyland was not viable. If I never see another HUMVEE/stroller again, it will be too soon. The controllers of MHP need to do better planning in the regard of crowd flow.
Another note to those going. Be aware that a good deal of the shops close early. We went to NOS at 6pm for some retail therapy to find all but one of the shops closed. We left the park at the end of the night with a good deal of cash in our pockets that we had planned on spending, but had nowhere to spend it. Since this is the first year for MHP to be at Disneyland, I'm certain that these bumps will be smoothed in the future.
Lastly, I would like to thank the Disboard members for all the information freely given. Your contributions helped us make the best of our trip to the park. I have learned a great deal.


----------



## where's_my_prince

i agree that the park was very congested, the lines for rides were pretty much walk on but the park was just very busy!


----------



## LKD

The crowds were horrible! It was so hard walking around in ballgowns! So many people stepped on my dress... I wish people were a tad more considerate where they walked, like not walking into big dresses


----------



## RweTHEREyet

gomezaddams said:


> Went to MHP on 10/15. I'm not sure how limited the ticket sales are because the park was very congested. Although it was easy to get on rides, it was difficult to get to them. A good deal of the hub and the castle was blocked most of the evening. Other avenues were filled with TOT stations and their lines. Fantasyland was not viable. If I never see another HUMVEE/stroller again, it will be too soon. The controllers of MHP need to do better planning in the regard of crowd flow.
> Another note to those going. Be aware that a good deal of the shops close early. We went to NOS at 6pm for some retail therapy to find all but one of the shops closed. We left the park at the end of the night with a good deal of cash in our pockets that we had planned on spending, but had nowhere to spend it. Since this is the first year for MHP to be at Disneyland, I'm certain that these bumps will be smoothed in the future.
> Lastly, I would like to thank the Disboard members for all the information freely given. Your contributions helped us make the best of our trip to the park. I have learned a great deal.



The shops closed, were they the ones listed with the Halloween merchandise?  That would be crazy!!!  For people coming just for the party, I see the inconvenience of the shops being closed.  For me, being there for the week, I can hit this shops at other times.  I am sorry you missed you chance to stimulate the economy.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

You guys are not sending enough pixie dust to keep the rain away,  they are now calling for 60 percent of rain on Tuesday when we are going to the Halloween Party.  I am so bummed.


----------



## dizneedoll

where's_my_prince said:


> it was at "greetings from california" at CA



Great! Thanks.



RweTHEREyet said:


> You guys are not sending enough pixie dust to keep the rain away,  they are now calling for 60 percent of rain on Tuesday when we are going to the Halloween Party.  I am so bummed.



One of the weather sites was saying thunderstorms!  I'm going Tuesday too, if it rains I can't wear my costume and I'll be more than just bummed since I've spent quite a bit of money on it. Not to mention that the parade and fireworks would be cancled.  We definitely need lots of pixie dust from the Dis to chase away the rain on Tuesday.


----------



## disneyfaninaz

We were at the MHP party on Tuesday 10/12.  We were surprised that most of the restaurants closed for the party, however, the bigger shops like Star Traders, The Adventureland Bazaar, Frontierland and the Emporium were open.  They checked our wrist bands at Star Trader.


----------



## SueTGGR

We drove back last night & we had a blast! We weren't too bummed out about the crowds but I could imagine having on a ball gown would be an issue. I know I didn't step on you. ;>) 
The one thing I cannot say enough of is make sure you take a backpack or something to dump candy into as you go. We would dump the candy into our backpack as the bags are 1/2 the size they were when we went 2 years ago. But by doing this it was much mare manageable. Well except for my poor hubby who had a sore back the next day.   We didn't make a great effort to hit all of them but as we made our way through the park we would catch a trail and get in line. Sometimes if the line seemed to come to a stand still we would jump out and catch a ride. I do have to say (hopefully they don't change up with each party) that the only Ghirardelli stop was across from POC and they were very careful to give you 2 pieces each. But the way they ran the lines was so you hit it twice.  I think the way they had it set up was great. They were in big open spaces (or as much as you have in DL) and only at around 11PM or so did I see any stand look like it was running out. But then that one started just giving out the healthy treats.  OK, now for the amazing part, we weighed the candy that the 3 of us collected (my MIL had hers separate). We had not done this before but when we dropped off MIL at her house we grabbed our bag (a Target back so full you could barely tie the top) of goodies. Now this is just casual trick or treating but I'm sure we hit the majority of the stands once but not all of them. The weigh in was almost 15 pounds of candy! I am sure it would be a full 15 if we had not eaten any. For that matter over 15. 
I will be getting my pictures in order today. I took a bunch during the fireworks & am hoping some came out. I didn't take many of people in costumes but some people are crazy and some were simple and some in between. I love going to DL for Halloween!!! I will check back today or tomorrow to post a few pictures. Those that go don't forget to get the special Photopass card. $10 for any of your 5x7's or 8x10's. But you have to get them that night or the next day. You can order them online or get them there. We got a great group photo with Minnie & Mickey in costume back in Big Thunder Ranch. If I scan it I will post it. 

THANK YOU everyone for sharing and helping me plan out our great 24 hours!!!!!


----------



## disneyfaninaz

They also had a Ghirardelli stand at Innoventions.


----------



## Diznygrl

I feel you on the whole "rain on my party" thing.  I was there on Oct. 5th and it had been raining pretty much all day and was predicted to rain sporadically through the night.  Well I made the very difficult judgement call and decided NOT to wear the costume that I spent 4 months working on because it was wet and cold, and I didn't think it NOR I would survive the night.  I was so upset.  Of course 15 or 20 minutes after the party started, the rain stopped and never came back.  Kind of a bittersweet thing for me...it was nice that the party didn't end up being rained out (fireworks, parade went on as scheduled, etc.), but had I known that it was not going to rain for the rest of the night, I could have worn the costume I worked so hard on for so long.   I would have been cold, but at least I wouldn't have been wet.

So now, since I still can't seem to get over it, I'm actually going BACK down to DL on the 26th for another party just so I can wear my costume.  Now after I bought my tickets, I look at the weather again and there's a chance that it might actually rain AGAIN on the 26th.   STAY AWAY, RAIN!!!


----------



## Sherry E

I just had to call DLR to ask them about something and got a very nice CM on the phone.  While chatting, I was grumbling to her about the fact that there are no traces of Halloween in DCA this year and how we don't know if it's because of WoC or because of all the construction work that's being done.  The CM said that she thinks it's a solid combination of the World of Color-construction double whammy AND ElecTRONica.  Sort of a mix of all of those things.  There was no room for Halloween in DCA!  She thinks that the powers-that-be in TDA did not want Candy Corn Acres or anything really Halloween-like in DCA this year because it conflicts with ElecTRONica.  She said that Halloween and ElecTRONica don't really blend well together, and so they probably just decided to focus attention on ElecTRONica and WoC this year and skip Halloween.

I'm assuming this cannot be permanent....I hope.  They've got to bring some sort of Halloween celebration back to DCA eventually...don't they?  I mean, ElecTRONica doesn't seem like it's something that would go on forever.

I'm glad for all the people who love ElecTRONica that they have that to enjoy, but, personally....I'd rather have the giant candy corn photo spot back in DCA.  It was only there for 3 years!!  Or put it in A Bug's Land, where it would make perfect sense, for pete's sake!!!

Well, ElecTRONica doesn't really blend well with Christmas time either, so I can't wait to see what they do (or don't do) in DCA for the holiday season.


----------



## iKristin

I leave tonight  YAY!!!! My flights at 7AM tomorrow and I'll be in the park by 10:30AM. I'm just sitting through my last three hours of work right now, I even wore a tshirt and jeans with my Mickey Crocs to work today hehe


----------



## Sherry E

iKristin said:


> I leave tonight  YAY!!!! My flights at 7AM tomorrow and I'll be in the park by 10:30AM. I'm just sitting through my last three hours of work right now, I even wore a tshirt and jeans with my Mickey Crocs to work today hehe



Bring warm clothes - it's gloomy and rainy today (though maybe it won't be by tomorrow).  Have a great time, Kristin!!!  You've been looking forward to it for so long!

I think I might be at DLR on Friday - I have gone back and forth over the different scenarios of how my Halloween and Christmas plans will work, trying to make sense of it all and the best way to work it all out, and I think my final decision is that I will be at DLR on Friday - unless it rains heavily *or* unless it's hot!!  I'm going to try to hit TSMM and then the Visa character photo spot in the Hollywood Backlot area shortly after DCA opens.  And I think I will do the MHP that night.  I'm debating on a solo character meal that morning (I may or may not do that, though), and I think I'm getting a new AP, so I want to get to DLR first thing in the AM to get all that out of the way.  I'll have a LGMH somewhere on me, I'm sure!!


----------



## where's_my_prince

iKristin said:


> I leave tonight  YAY!!!! My flights at 7AM tomorrow and I'll be in the park by 10:30AM. I'm just sitting through my last three hours of work right now, I even wore a tshirt and jeans with my Mickey Crocs to work today hehe



have lots of fun!!!


----------



## DisneyMax74

Well I just got back from 4 days at Disneyland! I have a serious case of the post-vacation blues.

We had a great time! Although I will have to say I will never go in October again. The crowds were huge compared to September when we usualy go. 

We were excited to go for the Halloween celebration as so much had been made of it. I have to say, I was pretty dissappointed. The front gate was decorated and then main street was done up in Halloween decor and outside of Ghost Galaxy and the Haunted Mansion, the rest of the park....didn't seem like much.

I have to say going in October was not worth it at all to us. When we go in September, we walk right on many many rides and attractions. Not this trip. Usualy we do everything we love 2-3 times and everything else at least once, some things twice. This time we only did the things we really wanted too one time and thats it. I may be spoiled as far as crowd levels go but it really put a damper on it for us. And to be honest I MUCH prefer the normal Haunted Mansion to the Holiday Mansion. Although that is normaly closed when we go in Sept.

That said....we were still at Disneyland! The first night we saw WoC which was pretty cool. We did Indy and Walked on Pirates Because we came by during a Fantasmic show. The rest of the time we just made sure to hit all our favs. We had to stand in line twice to meet Pooh as my daughter loves Eore and he wasn't there the first time thru. We also did do Screamin twice in a row as for some odd reason the line was only 10 minutes long when we were in that area. Thats how it normaly is when  we go in Sept. We waited about 90 mins for Toy Story. It was the first day it had been open in a while as they were doing something to it, not sure what. Saw lines for Indy of 90 min+ along with some other rides. Nemo wasn't too bad as far as wait time, it's always a must see. 

We did have 100% perfect weather for the whole trip. low to mid 80s the whole time, beautiful. Not a drop of rain, couldn't ask for better.

I already wish we were going back in November! 

Does anyone else think the best Coke you have ever tasted is Disneyland Coke? Right out of the ice at the drink stands, love it!

Also the best $10 burger of questionalble quality is from Disneyland. $10 for a burger and fries, the beef was not good quality at all but I just didn't care, it tasted great. lol

All in all we had a great time. I can't wait to go back. Now I have to get my fix by looking at all the great pics you guys post. Keep them coming. My girls sit here with me at the computer and look at all of them.


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyMax74 said:


> Well I just got back from 4 days at Disneyland! I have a serious case of the post-vacation blues.
> 
> We had a great time! Although I will have to say I will never go in October again. The crowds were huge compared to September when we usualy go.
> 
> We were excited to go for the Halloween celebration as so much had been made of it. I have to say, I was pretty dissappointed. The front gate was decorated and then main street was done up in Halloween decor and outside of Ghost Galaxy and the Haunted Mansion, the rest of the park....didn't seem like much.
> 
> I have to say going in October was not worth it at all to us. When we go in September, we walk right on many many rides and attractions. Not this trip. Usualy we do everything we love 2-3 times and everything else at least once, some things twice. This time we only did the things we really wanted too one time and thats it. I may be spoiled as far as crowd levels go but it really put a damper on it for us. And to be honest I MUCH prefer the normal Haunted Mansion to the Holiday Mansion. Although that is normaly closed when we go in Sept.
> 
> That said....we were still at Disneyland! The first night we saw WoC which was pretty cool. We did Indy and Walked on Pirates Because we came by during a Fantasmic show. The rest of the time we just made sure to hit all our favs. We had to stand in line twice to meet Pooh as my daughter loves Eore and he wasn't there the first time thru. We also did do Screamin twice in a row as for some odd reason the line was only 10 minutes long when we were in that area. Thats how it normaly is when  we go in Sept. We waited about 90 mins for Toy Story. It was the first day it had been open in a while as they were doing something to it, not sure what. Saw lines for Indy of 90 min+ along with some other rides. Nemo wasn't too bad as far as wait time, it's always a must see.
> 
> We did have 100% perfect weather for the whole trip. low to mid 80s the whole time, beautiful. Not a drop of rain, couldn't ask for better.
> 
> I already wish we were going back in November!
> 
> Does anyone else think the best Coke you have ever tasted is Disneyland Coke? Right out of the ice at the drink stands, love it!
> 
> Also the best $10 burger of questionalble quality is from Disneyland. $10 for a burger and fries, the beef was not good quality at all but I just didn't care, it tasted great. lol
> 
> All in all we had a great time. I can't wait to go back. Now I have to get my fix by looking at all the great pics you guys post. Keep them coming. My girls sit here with me at the computer and look at all of them.



Well, it's good you had a great time!  Even though I think I might enjoy Halloween Time more than you do, I totally agree with you about the lack of decor.  I've always said that I think they could do so much more with Halloween Time at DLR.  Christmas time is soooooo much more detailed, thorough, all-encompassing and extensive than Halloween is.  Everywhere you go, you know it's the holiday season because music is playing, there are decorations or whatever.  I've always been annoyed that there are no signs of Halloween in Fantasyland or most of the other lands (aside from NOS).  You can walk for long stretches of time without hitting one thing that looks Halloween-ish.  And this year there were even fewer decorations because they removed Candy Corn Acres from DCA.  It was a scaled-down Halloween, in my mind.

However, I think the Halloween Round-Up is a true gem.  Did you go to the Round-Up?  

If you look at the Table of Contents here on the first page of this thread, you will see that people have found many, many things to take photos of.  I think that the Round-Up looks to be more detailed this year, and I think some of the window and store displays look a bit more elaborate.  But otherwise, yes, I think there should be more decor all over DLR.  I guess Christmas is just a bigger holiday so they go all out for it all around the entire Resort.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

We will be there for the HP on Friday.  I was wondering if the congestion was mainly around the hub or did certain lands seem more crowded.  We are concentrating on rides, so I was hoping to have a good touring plan in mind.

TIA


----------



## where's_my_prince

you'll have absolutely no problem with rides, all of them were walk on


----------



## amamax2

iKristin said:


> I leave tonight  YAY!!!! My flights at 7AM tomorrow and I'll be in the park by 10:30AM. I'm just sitting through my last three hours of work right now, I even wore a tshirt and jeans with my Mickey Crocs to work today hehe





Sherry E said:


> I think my final decision is that I will be at DLR on Friday - unless it rains heavily *or* unless it's hot!!



Have a fabulous time - both of you!!!!  

Can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## KBelle5

My costume is 98% complete, just need to sew some snaps on it and I'm good to go!  However, the weather predictions for Tuesday are not making me happy, as it's saying 60% chance of thunderstorms from about 2-11.  Great, just what I need.  I'm going to bring a poncho, but I don't know how well my dress will hold up, or my hair  ...a lot of rain is going to be a big inconvenience, so hope that Tuesday is dry!!!


----------



## kccmom

We just returned yesterday and I have to say, it was not crowded at all with the exception of Sat. (but we were leaving that day) we walked right on Pirates the night of the Halloween party, we walked right on Small World, and alot more. This was our childrens first trip and I think they had more fun trading pins with cast members and getting all the charaters autographs than going on any rides, still it warmed my heart to see their faces light up when we walked in the park!!! Have fun everyone who is still going this month--enjoy the Halloween party (I have to agree about the party being a little disappointing for $49 each!!)


----------



## Dizneydaz

Just got back about an hour ago for what turned to be a longer visit today than we had planned. Didn't know it was "Walk in the Park" today (formerly CHOC Walk) so the parks were crowded with walkers who must have AP. That being said we still had fun. We did get our Mickey Ghost Popcorn holder though it took way too long to get it (long story). In case you didn't know it you can get if with caramel corn (instead of popcorn). It's $10.75 for the caramel corn.

Here's some merchandise news that I don't know if anyone else has posted.

We stopped in Man Hat'n'Beach. DD11 wanted to see if she could find anything to spend some of her birthday money on. They had 2 of the Halloween headband/hats on sale! The Candy Corn ears headband and the purple and green witches hat/headband. They are now $9.95 instead of the original $21.95. DD got a lot of comments about her "Corny" hat!

I can post pix if needed but you probably already have some. Okay, if you insist!


----------



## JessieTheCowgirl

I still hope those are still on sale on Friday the 22nd because it will complete my witch outfit! Crossing my fingers


----------



## DizMe

Oh, man...I ordered the witch hat one from disneystore.com for $21.95!!!  And unless it gets here tomorrow, I won't even have it for my trip.  Boo!


----------



## amamax2

Dizneydaz said:


> I can post pix if needed but you probably already have some. Okay, if you insist!




ROTFL!  Us? Insist on pictures?   Where would you get that idea?  

Love the pictures of your DD in the hats - thanks for sharing!  What a wonderful model and great sport.

Hope you are having a fabulous time.


----------



## daniele_ut

Wow, I am really surprised to read the comments about the crowds at the 10/15 MHP.  We were there and had a blast.  Most of the rides were walk ons for us, which was great.  It was DS's birthday and I had bought him a set of "It's My Birthday" ears, so everyone wished him a happy birthday everywhere.  We took the kids on Buzz twice walked on at Small World before it closed, went on the Matterhorn using kid swap, walked on Haunted Mansion, walked on Dumbo, the Carousel and a few other rides in Fantasy Land.  We also walked on Autopia and I walked on Space Mountain at 11:55pm.  I ended up doing the single rider for Indy when one of the kids fell asleep in the stroller.  POC was a walk on as well and the kids enjoyed it a lot.  I LOVED the overlay for HMH So much more than the regular one.

As for the trick or treating, THAT's where the lines were, at first anyway.  Seriously, some of the lines for the treat trails were nuts.  By the time we started TOT'ing, though, the lines were non-existent.  DS wanted to count all of the candy he got and we counted 380 pieces of candy, all of it good stuff.  We had 40 Ghiradelli squares.  DH apparently walked that line several times with both kids and their bags while I was on Indy.  

We weren't really shopping that night, so I didn't noticed stores that were closed, but the only time I really saw a huge crowd was when I looked behind me from our spot next to the Partners Statue during the fireworks.  We didn't get in place for the fireworks until 20 minutes before they started and got an amazing spot, honestly.

Compared to the crowds I was expecting for UEA weekend, I was pleasantly surprised.  It was NOTHING compared to the crowds we fought through all day and evening yesterday, frankly.  We would absolutely do it again. DS still thinks Mickey threw a Halloween Birthday Party just for him!


----------



## gomezaddams

Halloweenqueen said:


> We will be there for the HP on Friday.  I was wondering if the congestion was mainly around the hub or did certain lands seem more crowded.  We are concentrating on rides, so I was hoping to have a good touring plan in mind.



We ran into the daytime parade at 5:30 & later the two cavalcades. The hub was congested all evening with the cordoned areas within the hub & at the front of the castle. There is also a meet the villain off to the right of the hub. That line was back into tomorrowland. We went from tomorrowland through fantasyland to avoid the hub on our way back to frontierland at 8:30 p.m. It was complete chaos in fantasyland. We never even got close to the rides to see what the lines were like. If I had to do it over I would have studied where the TOT stations were in order to avoid them. Sometimes the TOT lines were three & four wide and difficult to get through.


----------



## dizneedoll

Diznygrl said:


> I feel you on the whole "rain on my party" thing.  I was there on Oct. 5th and it had been raining pretty much all day and was predicted to rain sporadically through the night.  Well I made the very difficult judgement call and decided NOT to wear the costume that I spent 4 months working on because it was wet and cold, and I didn't think it NOR I would survive the night.  I was so upset.  Of course 15 or 20 minutes after the party started, the rain stopped and never came back.  Kind of a bittersweet thing for me...it was nice that the party didn't end up being rained out (fireworks, parade went on as scheduled, etc.), but had I known that it was not going to rain for the rest of the night, I could have worn the costume I worked so hard on for so long.   I would have been cold, but at least I wouldn't have been wet.
> 
> So now, since I still can't seem to get over it, I'm actually going BACK down to DL on the 26th for another party just so I can wear my costume.  Now after I bought my tickets, I look at the weather again and there's a chance that it might actually rain AGAIN on the 26th.   STAY AWAY, RAIN!!!



OMG..that is really awful about the costume. Maybe since you've said this what I will do is just bring it along if it's raining on Tuesday but if it clears up, I can go change. IDK though, it's kinda of a lot of costume to lug around in the stroller basket. The 26th is still far enough away that the weather could change drastically. I'm kind of resigning myself to just donning jeans and a Halloween shirt. My son can still wear his costume though. 

Here is more pixie dust for clear skies Tuesday and for all the rest of MHP nights.


----------



## dizneedoll

YAY! We're leaving in the morning. I'm bringing my laptop so if anyone has questions just fire away. I'll check in and let you know if there is anything interesting to report. I'll try to post pics too but I use Picasa and it doesn't seem to work to well with posting pics here.


----------



## silence

We arrived at the GCH this morning. I swear I checked online and while I knew about the CHOC walk, last night still showed Magic Morning hours. So, we arrive and are told that it was cancelled today, they will do it tomorrow. 

I have never seen lines at the entrance so long.  You couldn't tell where the end of the lines were as they were all the way back to DCA and then curved around.  We sat on a bench and waited for the parks to open and the lines to start moving.

Picked up 4 FP and did a couple of rides and lunch before we left for DCA.

I am loving the rain, though, I really do hope that they still do the fireworks during the party on Tuesday.  I will be so bummed if they don't!


----------



## SueTGGR

So I went through my pictures. Here are a few 




This was the crowd that was there to greet us @ around 5pm before Friday's party




There was a group of people as 101 Dalmatians with Cruella. Some happy and some looking not so happy.




The fog over ROA as we headed to HMH




























This is why you take a backpack! You are looking at what damage 2 adults and a 10 yr old can do with casual Trick or Treating! almost 15 pounds there!

and then more on SueTGGR's Photobucket just click on it.


----------



## idkmybffminnie

Is there a cut off time for candy or do they hand it out during the entire party times?


----------



## Eeee-va

We were there on Friday for the party and while we had fun, I found it quite crowded.  I wish we would've known Small World would be running during the party; we waited in line for probably 20-25 minutes for it prior to the party, figuring it would be closed during the festivities.  It appears they opened up additional attractions based on attendance; I think the carousel was also running.

Near the middle of the party, Space Mountain was listed at 30 or 35 minutes (we did it anyway; I'd say the actual wait was about 25 minutes).  We waited probably 25 minutes+ for Haunted Mansion Holiday.  There was a sizable line for Big Thunder Mountain Railroad; I think probably 20 minutes+.  We did walk on to Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blasters, which was nice.  (The ride did stop for a while, so I got a score of over 400,000!   ) 

Fantasyland overall was pretty empty late at night (we walked on to Snow White's Scary Adventures)--but that's generally the case shortly before midnight anyway, and Alice and Peter Pan's Flight were still quite busy.  We got in line for Peter Pan's Flight about 11:45 or 11:50 and waited about 20 minutes.  That was just fine, but then I was in Fantasyland the same time the next (Saturday) night, and the line for Peter Pan was roughly the same length.  Splash Mountain was about empty for the party night, but again, it usually is quick to get on during chilly/misty nights.  I imagine Indy's line wasn't too bad by the end of the night (we avoided it because it has single rider) and we should have thought about doing the Jungle Cruise; I hear that was walk-on.  For my own encounters, the line at the Bengal Barbecue about 8 PM was shorter than I expected, but that's about it.  I'd hoped that the big rides would be short waits, and that really wasn't the case for the rides I wanted to do.

(Now, in fairness, Haunted Mansion Holiday had a posted wait time of 80 minutes on Saturday afternoon, and Space Mountain got up to at least 120 minutes Saturday (probably because it broke down for at least a couple hours earlier in the day).  And in fact, using FPs for Space Mountain on Saturday just brought its wait time down to about 15-20 minutes (Haunted Mansion had a sizable line for Fastpass holders too).  Big Thunder Mountain was 40 minutes, though Fastpasses were available as late as about 10:45, I think it was.  So those party lines WERE shorter than they were on Saturday--they just weren't anywhere at all close to "walk-on" or "off-season" short.)

I didn't get the buckets and buckets of candy that others mentioned, but I did almost fill my bag going through I think 4 trails.  (EDIT:  I finally LOOKED through my candy, and OK, granted, a bag almost full is a LOT of candy.  It just didn't mesh with the reports I'd read that the bags they give you aren't big enough!   )  Although, we could have easily gone around and done the Innoventions trail multiple times; great tip!  When we went the Innoventions line seemed to be only going one way--I actually didn't see any trails truly double back and loop around.  Except for Innoventions', they all had long lines at both ends (maybe not at the very end of the night, but when we walked through late, a few of the cast members seemed almost bored or annoyed, so I wasn't that interested by that point).  Some trails were very very long lines going one way and then short lines at later stations going the other way, though.

We waited about 30 minutes to meet Jack Sparrow, but since that's a party exclusive that felt more than fair to me!

The best part for me was definitely being able to go to the park in costume, and seeing the others who did the same.  A lot of cast members called me "Belle" and a lot of people liked my Chip purse.  There were some really fabulous princess costumes too.  I saw a lovely Giselle and then Briar Rose and I think it was Snow White with her; they all waved to me very cheerfully and princess-like, even though I was "just" in Belle's village dress.  I adored the Tiana and Charlotte (I think the Charlotte was from the DISboards?).  I can still see Charlotte hiking up her skirts and running near the carousel in a very Charlotte-y way!  We saw a lot of other random costumes too, like Flo from the Progressive commercials, Bo Peep and a whole bunch of sheep, a Christmas Tree boy, a Peter Pan group, and SO many others I can't even think of them right now.  One of the many pirates tipped his hat to my pirate friend; very nice.  

I enjoyed it and I might do it again--though if I did, I think I'd probably want to take the 3 days off work I'd need to take and go to a Tuesday party instead of Friday.  I just wish I would have had lowered expectations about the wait times and crowds.  It didn't feel exclusive at all to me--I'd say overall the crowds were as high or even higher than the early afternoons of my previous two visits (early-to-mid December 2009 and early-to-mid June 2010, both at the start of a "high season").  During those trips I definitely saw wait times of less than 30 minutes for Space Mountain, even on weekday afternoons.  So to be met with dense crowds throughout much of the party was hard for a planner like me.  Especially when I'd promised five people that the party was a great idea in large part because all the lines would be much shorter than usual.  

(Saturday was also a madhouse; I even saw the canoes running, and they did 3 Fantasmics!    But at least I'd expected that day to be crazy, so I didn't mind quite so much.)


----------



## tdashgirl

Eeee-va said:


> We were there on Friday for the party and while we had fun, I found it quite crowded.


Nice review Eeee-va   I think details like this will help with people's expectations and/or deciding on whether to purchase party tickets.  I think the party can be a mixed bag depending on what you want to get out of the party.  

My family and I had a great time at the sometimes rainy, Tuesday 10/5 party.  However, I do think they priced the tickets too high for what you get -- I'm sure they justify it by the early entry to Disneyland on party days -- but as an AP holder, that was of no value to me


----------



## Dizneydaz

amamax2 said:
			
		

> ROTFL! Us? Insist on pictures?  Where would you get that idea?
> 
> Love the pictures of your DD in the hats - thanks for sharing! What a wonderful model and great sport.
> 
> Hope you are having a fabulous time.



Thanks! She is a pretty good sport about taking pictures except she won't really take any character pix any more! Yesterday I had to pose with Pocahontas by myself!

 Here are some pictures I took yesterday. Hopefully some are new ones!

I couldn't go back and look at all the pix posted, sorry.









































I was thinking of going to MHP tomorrow but with the rain prediction I think it's a no. So maybe we'll go on 10/26. If it doesn't rain.  I really want to go sooner so the crowds will be less but I don't want to walk around in the cold rain (so much colder than walking around WDW in the rain!)


----------



## Dizneydaz

And more from Big Thunder Halloween Roundup





I love this Mickey-so cute and easy to do!





Cute photo up location on the side of the little house.










































I didn't realize this was Tigger until I looked through the camera lense!


----------



## Sherry E

Great photos, Dizneydaz!!!  Thank you so much for sharing them.  I'll add you to the Index/Table of Contents!

We need all the photos we can get in this thread.  And we've said here before  - it doesn't matter if people have posted similar photos.  So don't worry about posting anything that's similar or different.  Just post whatever you have that you'd like to show us!!  We've discovered that everyone has a different perspective or is able to catch something on camera that we haven't seen before - even if it's simply a view of a familiar subject that is slightly different.  For example, you captured some things at the Round-Up that we haven't seen in this thread yet.  And I like seeing the crowd scene photos because it gives me an idea of what to expect.

I think it was amamax2 who learned a couple of weeks ago that some of the pumpkins at the Round-Up will stay there for weeks (or the duration of the Halloween season), while others will only last a few days.  So, what was there when you were there may not be there when I am there.  That alone is reason to visit the Round-Up - because there will be some new items put out, probably every week.  It will never be exactly 100% the same each week!!


----------



## gippaloo

Here are some of my pics for my trip on 10/15/10. There are a few from the MHP in there, it was really really fun! I love Halloweentime at Disneyland, and I am definitely going to do it again next year!!

















































































CANDY HAUL!  They give out ridiculous amounts of candy at the party...


----------



## MVBowers111

We just got back last night from Disneyland! We had a great time! We went to the party on Friday night and had a blast. I didn't think the crowds were too bad. I went expecting big crowds for the party so I was surprised to see it wasn't as bad as I'd anticipated. We weighed our candy when we got home and it was 40 pounds! Crazy! That's with eight people. The costumes were amazing...my daughter went around asking people if she could take their pictures. We saw an awesome Mad Hatter (the real person version) and he looked amazing. She got a picture of herself with him. THere was a gorgeous Tianna as well. And we saw the family of dalmations...too cute. 

Saturday was so crowded at the parks though! Wow! We played our fast passes right though and still never waited more than 20-30 minutes for anything. The lines for ghost galaxy were 90-120 minutes and same for HMH. 

We didn't get to see WOC though, just not enough time to do everything. We'll have to see it next year when we got at Christmas. Thanks to everyone for their good tips and ideas! My sister is always amazed at all the things I learn on this board and it makes for a better trip!


----------



## MsStinkerBelle

Am enjoying all the pics!  DD11 and I will be headed to DLR for the Halloween party on the 31st.  Staying at the GCH for the first time.  It is so good to hear they give out the 'good candy'.  May have to pack some extra 'bags' just in case.


----------



## iKristin

Finally made it, ended up at the HoJo because I got screwed by the Park Vue Inn...will explain later in my end of the day trip report at the bottom of my signature...I need me some Disneyland because I am pissed off!!


----------



## Dizneydaz

Sherry E said:


> Great photos, Dizneydaz!!!  Thank you so much for sharing them.  I'll add you to the Index/Table of Contents!
> 
> We need all the photos we can get in this thread.  And we've said here before  - it doesn't matter if people have posted similar photos.  So don't worry about posting anything that's similar or different.  Just post whatever you have that you'd like to show us!!  We've discovered that everyone has a different perspective or is able to catch something on camera that we haven't seen before - even if it's simply a view of a familiar subject that is slightly different.  For example, you captured some things at the Round-Up that we haven't seen in this thread yet.  And I like seeing the crowd scene photos because it gives me an idea of what to expect.
> 
> I think it was amamax2 who learned a couple of weeks ago that some of the pumpkins at the Round-Up will stay there for weeks (or the duration of the Halloween season), while others will only last a few days.  So, what was there when you were there may not be there when I am there.  That alone is reason to visit the Round-Up - because there will be some new items put out, probably every week.  It will never be exactly 100% the same each week!!



Thanks Sherry! I talked to one of the pumpkin carvers yesterday and she was working on the villian from UP! (Neither of us could remember his name-I now know his name is Charles Muntz.) She said she would probably have to finish him on Tuesday since she was off today and wouldn't finish Sunday. Said he would be going into the fridge.

So here are some more...






x
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









x
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









x
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









x
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









x
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









x
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









x
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









x
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









x


----------



## LKD

Eeee-va said:


> We were there on Friday for the party and while we had fun, I found it quite crowded.  I wish we would've known Small World would be running during the party; we waited in line for probably 20-25 minutes for it prior to the party, figuring it would be closed during the festivities.  It appears they opened up additional attractions based on attendance; I think the carousel was also running.
> 
> Near the middle of the party, Space Mountain was listed at 30 or 35 minutes (we did it anyway; I'd say the actual wait was about 25 minutes).  We waited probably 25 minutes+ for Haunted Mansion Holiday.  There was a sizable line for Big Thunder Mountain Railroad; I think probably 20 minutes+.  We did walk on to Buzz Lightyear's Astro Blasters, which was nice.  (The ride did stop for a while, so I got a score of over 400,000!   )
> 
> Fantasyland overall was pretty empty late at night (we walked on to Snow White's Scary Adventures)--but that's generally the case shortly before midnight anyway, and Alice and Peter Pan's Flight were still quite busy.  We got in line for Peter Pan's Flight about 11:45 or 11:50 and waited about 20 minutes.  That was just fine, but then I was in Fantasyland the same time the next (Saturday) night, and the line for Peter Pan was roughly the same length.  Splash Mountain was about empty for the party night, but again, it usually is quick to get on during chilly/misty nights.  I imagine Indy's line wasn't too bad by the end of the night (we avoided it because it has single rider) and we should have thought about doing the Jungle Cruise; I hear that was walk-on.  For my own encounters, the line at the Bengal Barbecue about 8 PM was shorter than I expected, but that's about it.  I'd hoped that the big rides would be short waits, and that really wasn't the case for the rides I wanted to do.
> 
> (Now, in fairness, Haunted Mansion Holiday had a posted wait time of 80 minutes on Saturday afternoon, and Space Mountain got up to at least 120 minutes Saturday (probably because it broke down for at least a couple hours earlier in the day).  And in fact, using FPs for Space Mountain on Saturday just brought its wait time down to about 15-20 minutes (Haunted Mansion had a sizable line for Fastpass holders too).  Big Thunder Mountain was 40 minutes, though Fastpasses were available as late as about 10:45, I think it was.  So those party lines WERE shorter than they were on Saturday--they just weren't anywhere at all close to "walk-on" or "off-season" short.)
> 
> I didn't get the buckets and buckets of candy that others mentioned, but I did almost fill my bag going through I think 4 trails.  (EDIT:  I finally LOOKED through my candy, and OK, granted, a bag almost full is a LOT of candy.  It just didn't mesh with the reports I'd read that the bags they give you aren't big enough!   )  Although, we could have easily gone around and done the Innoventions trail multiple times; great tip!  When we went the Innoventions line seemed to be only going one way--I actually didn't see any trails truly double back and loop around.  Except for Innoventions', they all had long lines at both ends (maybe not at the very end of the night, but when we walked through late, a few of the cast members seemed almost bored or annoyed, so I wasn't that interested by that point).  Some trails were very very long lines going one way and then short lines at later stations going the other way, though.
> 
> We waited about 30 minutes to meet Jack Sparrow, but since that's a party exclusive that felt more than fair to me!
> 
> The best part for me was definitely being able to go to the park in costume, and seeing the others who did the same.  A lot of cast members called me "Belle" and a lot of people liked my Chip purse.  There were some really fabulous princess costumes too.  I saw a lovely Giselle and then Briar Rose and I think it was Snow White with her; they all waved to me very cheerfully and princess-like, even though I was "just" in Belle's village dress.  I adored the Tiana and Charlotte (I think the Charlotte was from the DISboards?).  I can still see Charlotte hiking up her skirts and running near the carousel in a very Charlotte-y way!  We saw a lot of other random costumes too, like Flo from the Progressive commercials, Bo Peep and a whole bunch of sheep, a Christmas Tree boy, a Peter Pan group, and SO many others I can't even think of them right now.  One of the many pirates tipped his hat to my pirate friend; very nice.
> 
> I enjoyed it and I might do it again--though if I did, I think I'd probably want to take the 3 days off work I'd need to take and go to a Tuesday party instead of Friday.  I just wish I would have had lowered expectations about the wait times and crowds.  It didn't feel exclusive at all to me--I'd say overall the crowds were as high or even higher than the early afternoons of my previous two visits (early-to-mid December 2009 and early-to-mid June 2010, both at the start of a "high season").  During those trips I definitely saw wait times of less than 30 minutes for Space Mountain, even on weekday afternoons.  So to be met with dense crowds throughout much of the party was hard for a planner like me.  Especially when I'd promised five people that the party was a great idea in large part because all the lines would be much shorter than usual.
> 
> (Saturday was also a madhouse; I even saw the canoes running, and they did 3 Fantasmics!    But at least I'd expected that day to be crazy, so I didn't mind quite so much.)



Aah yes that was me! I laughed at your description of me running through with my skirts up  We just kept rushing back and forth trying to get everything done before closing time! Thank you so much ^-^ The Bo Peep is actually a friend of mine too! The big group of pirates I believe are from Pirates for Hire or something like that   Giselle is also part of a party company but she does the Beauty princess for them, she is so pretty!
I saw so many Belle's I'm not sure if I saw you or not 


I'm going to start on my TR soon, whenever I get off my lazy bum


----------



## Tiggerholic

_Everyone's pics and trip reports have been wonderful and full of information.  The only thing I'm hoping for is NO RAIN - other than that I know we'll have a great time _


----------



## JaxsonsMom

I am at working and going to buy my poncho after... I can tell by the weather that it is the calm before the rain! But Hopefully it will all turn out well!

I am not scared of a little rain... so here's to a lot of fun tomorrow!


----------



## Tiggerholic

_Just lying here watching some dumb program on TV when all of a sudden I started wondering if the ticket for MHP on the 26th was all I needed or do I need to get a ticket for the park as well ?? I'm starting to freak out here, because if we need a DL ticket as well, then that just messes up my entire planning _


----------



## RweTHEREyet

I have pics io share, but I have not used Photobucket in a while, and I sure cannot find where to upload once I have gotten into my account.  

It is gloomy, cloudy, drizzly and cool right now.  We did WOC last night and loved it.  Am really worried about tomorrow night and rain for the patty.    

Have seen Jack and Sally several times and they are great characters.  Have ridden HM three times and just love it.


----------



## JaxsonsMom

Tiggerholic said:


> _Just lying here watching some dumb program on TV when all of a sudden I started wondering if the ticket for MHP on the 26th was all I needed or do I need to get a ticket for the park as well ?? I'm starting to freak out here, because if we need a DL ticket as well, then that just messes up my entire planning _



If you are going at 4pm or after all you need is the MHP ticket.


----------



## Tiggerholic

JaxsonsMom said:


> If you are going at 4pm or after all you need is the MHP ticket.



_Whew, thank you so very much.  Now I can go back to freaking out about where to eat, FPs, making sure DH has at least ONE day of golf _


----------



## mom4princesses

So off the Halloween topic but I had to tell everyone...need to give a little background first.  On our vist to DL my DH wanted to spend as little as possable so no character breakfast.  I started to save any extra cash/change and birthday money I got so we could do Minnies Breakfast (have not done before).  I saved the money and surprised the family on Tuesday morning.  Characters were great as was the food, the entire family loved it.  So  my DH came home from work this morning with a budget, all bills, some payoffs, Christmas, etc. Then he said, oh and the January DL budget....$120 for Minnies.....I smiled and said you want to do that again?  Yes, it was the best time I had the entire trip.  He loved the kids excitment when the characters came by, the food was good, it was surprisingly relaxing and I think the kid in him loved the bottled chocolate milk.  He even said we need to get them books for them to get signed this time. The snowball has begun..........


----------



## Sherry E

So if I am in Disneyland on Friday (this coming Friday), and I get a locker in the morning to hold my jacket or any stuff I don't want to carry around, then leave, go into DCA and then come back into DL later for the MHP at 7 p.m. or whenever, I'll still be able to access the locker I got earlier in the morning, correct?  I think it was already established here by some helpful DIS'ers that the lockers would stay open during the MHP but I just wanted to be sure.

Right now, I could not be more delighted with the weather forecast for Friday.  I've looked at two different websites and their predictions differ quite dramatically - one forecast had Friday's high temp as 66 degrees and the other site had the high temp as 73 degrees!!  Either way, it's good for me!!  As long as it's not hot or raining, I'm good!  I'll be okay with 73 degrees and I'd be even happier with 66 degrees!!  But I want to have a jacket in a locker somewhere - just in case!!


----------



## Sherry E

mom4princesses said:


> So off the Halloween topic but I had to tell everyone...need to give a little background first.  On our vist to DL my DH wanted to spend as little as possable so no character breakfast.  I started to save any extra cash/change and birthday money I got so we could do Minnies Breakfast (have not done before).  I saved the money and surprised the family on Tuesday morning.  Characters were great as was the food, the entire family loved it.  So  my DH came home from work this morning with a budget, all bills, some payoffs, Christmas, etc. Then he said, oh and the January DL budget....$120 for Minnies.....I smiled and said you want to do that again?  Yes, it was the best time I had the entire trip.  He loved the kids excitment when the characters came by, the food was good, it was surprisingly relaxing and I think the kid in him loved the bottled chocolate milk.  He even said we need to get them books for them to get signed this time. The snowball has begun..........



Woo hoo!  Your DH was hit by the dreaded DSE (Disney Snowball Effect)!!!

Too bad he doesn't want to make a Christmas trip to DLR to get back to Minnie & Friends even sooner!


----------



## Diznygrl

Tiggerholic said:


> _Just lying here watching some dumb program on TV when all of a sudden I started wondering if the ticket for MHP on the 26th was all I needed or do I need to get a ticket for the park as well ?? I'm starting to freak out here, because if we need a DL ticket as well, then that just messes up my entire planning _



For parties held on Tuesdays, your MHP ticket entitles you to entry beginning at 3pm.   On Fridays it's 4pm.


----------



## marciemouse

We went to DL this past weekend when no rain was in the forecast, but it drizzled/misted every day, usually in the morning until noon or so and then sometimes in the evenings and overnight. Only encountered one ride closure (Teacups) one morning, and they opened it up very shortly thereafter. 

Didn't go to the party (possibly too spooky for our little one) but really enjoyed the fall decor more than anticipated. Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## KBelle5

As I sit here sewing, doing "research" for my character and sifting through threads, I thought of something.  My entire group is all about staying in character, so I'm a bit worried people will think we're really the characters (although, probably just me and our Capt Hook, since Smee is insanely tall and Peter is a girl). 

How did everyone else get past this?  Obviously, if someone approaches us thinking we're the real thing, we'll tell them we're not.  I just know the first time someone wants to take a picture of us, and we have to tell them no, is going to be horrible.  So, have you taken pictures with other guests after telling them you aren't the real (insert character here)?

We've are all so excited, and already have a background story, because Peter and Tink can't get there until 7.  Capt Hook and Smee are kidnapping me and P and T have to come rescue me at 7, lol.  I don't know what Tiger Lily is doing all this time...maybe she's been kidnapped with me.


----------



## oscarkitty1

Sherry E said:


> So if I am in Disneyland on Friday (this coming Friday), and I get a locker in the morning to hold my jacket or any stuff I don't want to carry around, then leave, go into DCA and then come back into DL later for the MHP at 7 p.m. or whenever, I'll still be able to access the locker I got earlier in the morning, correct?  I think it was already established here by some helpful DIS'ers that the lockers would stay open during the MHP but I just wanted to be sure.
> 
> Right now, I could not be more delighted with the weather forecast for Friday.  I've looked at two different websites and their predictions differ quite dramatically - one forecast had Friday's high temp as 66 degrees and the other site had the high temp as 73 degrees!!  Either way, it's good for me!!  As long as it's not hot or raining, I'm good!  I'll be okay with 73 degrees and I'd be even happier with 66 degrees!!  But I want to have a jacket in a locker somewhere - just in case!!



Sherry, just as an FYI that was not the case for us last week.  We had our locker that day, and luckily took our things with us when we left for our afternoon break.  When we came back for the party (around 7:30) we went to our lockers to store our sweatshirts and we couldn't open our original locker.  We had to rent another one.     We were just happy we hadn't left anything so we didn't have to spend our party time trying to get that stuff back.


----------



## Sherry E

oscarkitty1 said:


> Sherry, just as an FYI that was not the case for us last week.  We had our locker that day, and luckily took our things with us when we left for our afternoon break.  When we came back for the party (around 7:30) we went to our lockers to store our sweatshirts and we couldn't open our original locker.  We had to rent another one.     We were just happy we hadn't left anything so we didn't have to spend our party time trying to get that stuff back.



Oooooh...yikes!  Okay, thank you so much for telling me that, oscarkitty1.  That's exactly the information I wanted to know and I was hoping someone would have personal experience with the lockers and the MHP to be able to clarify!!  I would have been livid (at myself, mainly) if I had naively left my jacket in a locker all day, expecting to be able to access it when it got chilly at night - only to find out I couldn't get in to the locker!!  But that makes sense - the park is technically closing at 7 p.m., so they aren't going to let the lockers stay active after that time when, presumably, most of the guests are going home. 

Okay, so hmmmmm.... I guess what I will have to do is get my stuff out of the locker way before the MHP starts - even if I was planning on being in DCA for a few hours up until MHP time.  I don't really want to have to get a separate locker for the MHP, so hopefully I can travel light and try not to have too much junk to schlep around!!


----------



## iKristin

Started my trip report, wasn't a good day that's for sure


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Mickey ghost popcorn buckets sold out last night in DL & DCA.  They might get som the end of this week or the beginning of next week. 

And no, I have not gotten one yet.


----------



## iKristin

I was wondering why I didn't see any today lol


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Right now, I could not be more delighted with the weather forecast for Friday.  I've looked at two different websites and their predictions differ quite dramatically - one forecast had Friday's high temp as 66 degrees and the other site had the high temp as 73 degrees!!  Either way, it's good for me!!  As long as it's not hot or raining, I'm good!  I'll be okay with 73 degrees and I'd be even happier with 66 degrees!!  But I want to have a jacket in a locker somewhere - just in case!!



Hope the weather is good for you and your group so you can enjoy a great time during MHP. Have a great time and hope you take a lot of pictures during MHP.


----------



## JH87

Ok, I am WAY too behind and need to catch up on this thread!!
Just got back from DLR!! & I LOVED it! Halloween Time is sooo fun!!!
I should do a quick TR but I don't really have that much time!
Here are a few highlights...

-I LOVED HMH! I thought I wouldn't, so I was happily surprised!

-Also LOVED SMGG!! It wasn't really scary to me, but it was kinda exciting having the ghost chase you! 

-Met Flynn Rider & Rapunzel! They were too funny!! (& Flynn is a very handsome guy )

-Also met Duffy! He's just as soft as the actual teddy bear that you buy!

-& met Jack &  Sally!! i was so excited! They are so fun, Sally kept staring at me all creepy like and commented that she liked my "shackles" (necklace)

-Got a Mickey popcorn bucket!  They seemed pretty easy to find, but last night a woman ran up to the stand all excited! She said she had been searching for one all day! I also ate lots of yummy pumpkin treats! & had a Tigger tail for the first time...wasn't my favorite I could only eat one of the marshmallows. It was very sweet! But glad I tried it!

-Everyone kept calling the Evil Queen from Snow White Maleficent! ughh! Also one mother referred to her as the witch & she said "excuse me what did you call me? i am a queen!" Then proceeded to tell the woman's sons never to listen to these people ( parents) because they know nothing! & when she arrived at the Villain photo op I started clapping and she said "well at least someone knows what to do!" then the rest of the line started to clap!

-Saturday was CRAZY busy all day long! Open-close! Sunday morning was nuts I think  lots of CHOC walkers stayed in the parks but it lightened up later in the evening.


Getting kinda long, so I will stop. It was such a fun trip and I am definitely going back to DLR for Halloween next year! Now time to catch up on the boards!


----------



## Dobby

We just got back too; we loved the Halloween party so much that I splurged and bought DD and I tickets to Friday's party too!


----------



## stitch4336

Two more days of work and then WE'RE OFF TO DISNEYLAND!


----------



## Eeee-va

LKD said:


> I saw so many Belle's I'm not sure if I saw you or not



I was with my mom the feather duster for a while  but no, I wasn't quite so easy to spot!  (Since we just had the party and one more day after that, we wanted to be able to do the rides, though.  If I were a local I would've made an EVE costume.  Maybe if I go another year....   )

When my friend and I went to meet Jack Sparrow there was another village-dress Belle with a pirate directly in front of us!  I think I maybe saw one other village-dress Belle the whole night (but several ballgown Belles!).

Sherry, for what it's worth, we rented a locker about 4:30 PM and it was still open for us at 7 PM through midnight.  That's not the same as it being open all day, though.


----------



## Eeee-va

KBelle5 said:


> So, have you taken pictures with other guests after telling them you aren't the real (insert character here)?



I think it was on another board where someone was dressed as a princess and little girls kept wanting to get a picture with her.  She couldn't say "no," so she acted like the princess and mouthed to the parents "I'm not real."  Really, no matter HOW good you are, I would imagine that most adults will know that you're just party guests, simply because most adults are Disneyland regulars and Disney seems to keep the "real" characters corralled during the party.  Even when the characters are out and about between 4-7 PM, they usually have handlers and stop somewhere for photos.

If you're not signing autographs and lines don't form around you, I really think you'll be fine, even if you do take a couple pics.

(My costume wasn't even perfectly authentic, but I did have a couple little kids staring as if I were Belle, LOL!)


----------



## SueTGGR

idkmybffminnie said:


> Is there a cut off time for candy or do they hand it out during the entire party times?


I'm not sure anyone answered you as I have been crazy since we got back. They had lines forming to start handing candy out @ 7 and they were still handing it out (if they had any left and most did) when we left around 11:30pm. The ones that were getting low were handing out the healthy alternatives, carrots, apples, raisins, cran-raisins & fruit leather. But the ones we passed through around 11 still had a good deal of candy. Even the guy at the exit had a lot!
I'm hoping for no rain for all of left to go!
Also, with the Mickey buckets, I saw a guy unloading boxes around 5pm at the popcorn stand in the hub across from the train depot Friday evening. We were also able to get one Saturday morning at the one near the FP exit for Soarin' while we got a picture of Minnie in her piloting gear.  My MIL was sooo happy. 
Off to try and catch up!


----------



## where's_my_prince

JH87 said:


> Ok, I am WAY too behind and need to catch up on this thread!!
> Just got back from DLR!! & I LOVED it! Halloween Time is sooo fun!!!
> I should do a quick TR but I don't really have that much time!
> Here are a few highlights...
> 
> -I LOVED HMH! I thought I wouldn't, so I was happily surprised!
> 
> -Also LOVED SMGG!! It wasn't really scary to me, but it was kinda exciting having the ghost chase you!
> 
> -Met Flynn Rider & Rapunzel! They were too funny!! *(& Flynn is a very handsome guy )*
> -Also met Duffy! He's just as soft as the actual teddy bear that you buy!
> 
> -& met Jack &  Sally!! i was so excited! They are so fun, Sally kept staring at me all creepy like and commented that she liked my "shackles" (necklace)
> 
> -Got a Mickey popcorn bucket!  They seemed pretty easy to find, but last night a woman ran up to the stand all excited! She said she had been searching for one all day! I also ate lots of yummy pumpkin treats! & had a Tigger tail for the first time...wasn't my favorite I could only eat one of the marshmallows. It was very sweet! But glad I tried it!
> 
> -Everyone kept calling the Evil Queen from Snow White Maleficent! ughh! Also one mother referred to her as the witch & she said "excuse me what did you call me? i am a queen!" Then proceeded to tell the woman's sons never to listen to these people ( parents) because they know nothing! & when she arrived at the Villain photo op I started clapping and she said "well at least someone knows what to do!" then the rest of the line started to clap!
> 
> -Saturday was CRAZY busy all day long! Open-close! Sunday morning was nuts I think  lots of CHOC walkers stayed in the parks but it lightened up later in the evening.
> 
> 
> Getting kinda long, so I will stop. It was such a fun trip and I am definitely going back to DLR for Halloween next year! Now time to catch up on the boards!



i know right ?
are you writing a TR? we must talk about your trip!


----------



## JH87

where's_my_prince said:


> i know right ?
> are you writing a TR? we must talk about your trip!




 I was thinking of writing a TR but I won't have time to sit down and write it out until like next week maybe. So we'll see! I had so much fun there's so much stuff I wanna include!


----------



## tlovesdis

We just got back last night and had a great time!  Went to the Halloween party for the first time and had a blast!  I loved the resort all done up for Halloween!  It was crazy busy on Saturday and SUnday, but we still had the time of our livs.  WOC is amazing!!!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

l                                      l                                 l
          l                                      l                                 l
          l                                      l                                 l
          V                                     V                                V


----------



## disneygirlsx3

I want to say thank you for all of the info and the wonderful pictures that you have been sharing. We will be at the party this friday

I was wondering if any one knew if the villains had Disney Photopass photog's with them? 

TIA


----------



## Hojoanaheim

I'll be at Mickey's Halloween Party tonight with my sister! We are so excited, and I just hopehopehope [wishes on a star] that there will be fireworks! 

Lorealle


----------



## Sherry E

disneygirlsx3 said:


> I want to say thank you for all of the info and the wonderful pictures that you have been sharing. We will be at the party this friday
> 
> I was wondering if any one knew if the villains had Disney Photopass photog's with them?
> 
> TIA



At the villains' daytime photo spot last year, I only saw one PP photographer for 3 villains, which was silly.  And then, by the time we got up there for our photos, the PP person was gone.  Someone on the DIS reported seeing a PP photographer for each villain this year (at the daytime spot), and usually (from what I saw 2 years ago), all the characters at the party have a PP person with them.

I'll be there Friday too!!


----------



## PrincessMaleficent

I really would like to know about the PP. Will be looking forward to your post when you get back.


----------



## Giselle22

disneygirlsx3 said:


> I want to say thank you for all of the info and the wonderful pictures that you have been sharing. We will be at the party this friday
> 
> I was wondering if any one knew if the villains had Disney Photopass photog's with them?
> 
> TIA



I was at Disneyland this past weekend, and at the party Friday night.  During the party and during the day, each villain had a separate Photopass person.


----------



## Giselle22

Hi!  My friends and I were at the Halloween party on Friday 10/15, so I'm here to give a little review   My friend has most of our pics from the party on her camera, so I'll post a couple later in the week when I get them from her....just words for now!
First of all, NEVER go on that weekend!  Lol the park was CRAZY crowded!  I had heard before we went that it was likely to be crowded because of school breaks in Utah (and Nevada I think?) but man I did not expect it to be as busy as it was!
Anyway, back on track!  The party was soooo fun!  Our Peter Pan group kept decreasing in size and we ended up with only 6 people.  We had Peter, Tink, Wendy, John, Michael, and Hook.  A lot of people didn't recognize the boys, even with the rest of the group, which surprised me.  But our Tinkerbell was my friend's dad, who is a large Mexican man, and he got a lot of laughs!  He was stopped by at least 10 people asking to take pics with him, and I'm sure many more were snapped without us knowing   It was so funny to see the little kids looking at him; most of them just didn't seem to know what to think 
We showed up to the park around 4:30, but it was too crowded then to do much of anything so we just wandered around a while, then we met my cousin for dinner and rode Haunted Mansion with him.  He's an Imagineer working on the Little Mermaid ride, so it's awesome to talk to him about it  
After that it was 7:00 and the party was starting.  Cast members were out in force checking wristbands, but after about 7:30 or 8 they didn't seem to be looking a whole lot.  I really don't think many (if any) people stayed behind to try and "sneak in" to the party though; the regular guests seemed pretty good about getting out when the announcements were made.
We spent most of our time getting pictures taken; I think we only went on 1 or 2 rides during the night.  We got a spot to watch the fireworks at 9:00, then watched the cavalcade (which was REALLY cute!) at 10:30.  We did just a little bit of trick-or-treating, but we got enough to satisfy us, and it's mostly yummy chocolate .  A good thing to note is that all the trick-or-treat trails go both ways!  Towards the beginning of the night the lines were really long, but usually only in one direction, so we just got in line going to the other way and it was pretty quick!
We saw Maleficent with the villains, and also Hades (didn't get a pic, he came out right when we finished), which I thought was really cool because I had never seen him before and didn't even know they had a Hades costume or anything!  He and Maleficent are both only out for the party.
We all had a lot of fun during the party taking pics with characters, watching the parade and fireworks, and seeing everyone's costumes, and I definitely thought it was worth the money.  But I didn't think there was enough time!  I would have liked more time to just wander and see all the decorations and effects and take pictures of that stuff, and also time to take advantage of the shorter lines for the rides.  I'm really, really glad they have fireworks and the cavalcade during the party, but watching them both certainly cuts out a chunk of time!
Overall though, like I said, the party was awesome, and we are already making plans for next year! 

If you have any questions please ask!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Hojoanaheim said:


> I'll be at Mickey's Halloween Party tonight with my sister! We are so excited, and I just hopehopehope [wishes on a star] that there will be fireworks!
> 
> Lorealle



Have fun!  Heading to the HoJo tomorrow!


----------



## Giselle22

I was catching up on all the posts I missed when we were gone and I saw someone ask about the gingerbread beignets.  We had some last weekend and they were pretty good!  They are covered in cinnamon sugar instead of powdered sugar and come with an eggnog dipping sauce.  I have to say I much prefer regular beignets (from Jazz Kitchen!), but these were pretty good, and I like the fact that they offer seasonal desserts like that 

I think I saw a lot of you at the party!  I know I saw LKD as Lottie, and I saw where's my prince with your sister too  



KBelle5 said:


> As I sit here sewing, doing "research" for my character and sifting through threads, I thought of something.  My entire group is all about staying in character, so I'm a bit worried people will think we're really the characters (although, probably just me and our Capt Hook, since Smee is insanely tall and Peter is a girl).
> 
> How did everyone else get past this?  Obviously, if someone approaches us thinking we're the real thing, we'll tell them we're not.  I just know the first time someone wants to take a picture of us, and we have to tell them no, is going to be horrible.  So, have you taken pictures with other guests after telling them you aren't the real (insert character here)?



I really wouldn't worry about this.  Everyone is going around taking pics of (and with) everyone else, and I have never seen a cast member even look mildly concerned about it.  As long as you're not signing autographs or, like, trying to set up somewhere and gather people for pictures, no one will care.


----------



## LKD

Gingerbread beignets? Where? *_*
Was I being silly or grumpy? lol

Some people really got butt hurt that I had to refuse pictures!
Some castmembers said it was fine as long as you don't cause a huge line or scene others said people could only take pictures of you and not with you and other cm said we couldn't at all! It's really confusing so I ended up refusing everyone and probably seemed rude to people Q_Q

I just can't wait until next Tuesdays trip! I'm happy that I won't be wearing a hoop skirt this time and I'll be free as Tinkerbell but my wings are a tad big and I'm hoping there won't be a lot of people to bump into them on accident


----------



## idkmybffminnie

thanks SueTGGR, my question got lost in the shuffle


----------



## Giselle22

LKD said:


> Gingerbread beignets? Where? *_*
> Was I being silly or grumpy? lol
> 
> Some people really got butt hurt that I had to refuse pictures!
> Some castmembers said it was fine as long as you don't cause a huge line or scene others said people could only take pictures of you and not with you and other cm said we couldn't at all! It's really confusing so I ended up refusing everyone and probably seemed rude to people Q_Q
> 
> I just can't wait until next Tuesdays trip! I'm happy that I won't be wearing a hoop skirt this time and I'll be free as Tinkerbell but my wings are a tad big and I'm hoping there won't be a lot of people to bump into them on accident



The gingerbread beignets are at Cafe Orleans. 
We just saw you standing around...we were trying to figure out who you were lol   We didn't see Tiana, just you, but we did decide you were Lottie, and now I know we were right haha!

Yeah I dunno about the pictures.  I never bothered to actually ask a cm about them, we just took pics.  I doubt anyone would mistake our group for the real thing though, considering our Tinkerbell was a large man! 

Have fun on Tuesday!  I love your costumes, btw   I'm just learning how to sew and I was very proud of myself for making my super-simple Wendy dress.  Some year I'll be able to make fancy dresses for myself and my friends!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

1.27" of rain in Anaheim so far today.


----------



## where's_my_prince

LKD said:


> Gingerbread beignets? Where? *_*
> Was I being silly or grumpy? lol
> 
> Some people really got butt hurt that I had to refuse pictures!
> Some castmembers said it was fine as long as you don't cause a huge line or scene others said people could only take pictures of you and not with you and other cm said we couldn't at all! It's really confusing so I ended up refusing everyone and probably seemed rude to people Q_Q
> 
> I just can't wait until next Tuesdays trip! I'm happy that I won't be wearing a hoop skirt this time and I'll be free as Tinkerbell but my wings are a tad big and I'm hoping there won't be a lot of people to bump into them on accident



ugh LKD you're so lucky you are going to *Three* halloween parties!!


----------



## Dobby

Giselle22 said:


> Anyway, back on track!  The party was soooo fun!  Our Peter Pan group kept decreasing in size and we ended up with only 6 people.  We had Peter, Tink, Wendy, John, Michael, and Hook.  A lot of people didn't recognize the boys, even with the rest of the group, which surprised me.  But our Tinkerbell was my friend's dad, who is a large Mexican man, and he got a lot of laughs!  He was stopped by at least 10 people asking to take pics with him, and I'm sure many more were snapped without us knowing   It was so funny to see the little kids looking at him; most of them just didn't seem to know what to think



I'm pretty sure we saw your group!


----------



## JH87

Giselle22 said:


> But our Tinkerbell was my friend's dad, who is a large Mexican man,



 I wish I could have seen that! you must post pictures of him!
I will agree with you on that weekend being super crowded! I was there Sat & Sun and I think that's the busiest I have ever experienced the parks. But it was fun, probably one of my funnest trips! Halloween Time is amazing, and I didn't even go to the party lol! I could only imagine how much more fun it would be to be at the party.
Can't wait to see your pictures!!!


----------



## where's_my_prince

Giselle22 said:


> Hi!
> Anyway, back on track!  The party was soooo fun!  Our Peter Pan group kept decreasing in size and we ended up with only 6 people.  We had Peter, Tink, Wendy, John, Michael, and Hook.  A lot of people didn't recognize the boys, even with the rest of the group, which surprised me.  But our Tinkerbell was my friend's dad, who is a large Mexican man, and he got a lot of laughs!


totally saw you guys around pooh's M&G!!!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> I'll be there Friday too!!



So happy for you that you can make it MHP.  Who is taking you?


----------



## funatdisney

Well one more week to go for my 4 day stay at the VGC and MHP. I just can't wait! I am very busy this week with "stuff" and barely have time to pack. At least, the weather looks very good for now.

I hope everyone has a dry and fun MHP tonight!


----------



## mvf-m11c

funatdisney said:


> Well one more week to go for my 4 day stay at the VGC and MHP. I just can't wait! I am very busy this week with "stuff" and barely have time to pack. At least, the weather looks very good for now.
> 
> I hope everyone has a dry and fun MHP tonight!



Hope you have a great time during your visit and hope the weather is calm and nice.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Just got in from the party. Started out with steady rain, then it cleared up after about half an hour.  I thought it very, very crowded until after the fireworks 

Got a ton of candy, far better than what they give at WDW!
Cavalcade is cute, nothing to get excited about. 
Fireworks were spectacular, better than WDW. 
Saw a few character photo ops, but not many, I am sure it was because of the weather.    

Tired, clothes are wet, and I am going to sleep.


----------



## silence

Just got back to GCH after the party tonight.

While we enjoyed it, I was a little frustrated at several points during the night. 

It rained.  No one seemed to know what was going on.  They changed where the candy and the characters were....but didn't tell all the CMs so they could let all the people asking know where to go.  So, we got different answers from everyone we talked too.

We encountered many not so friendly CMs.  Most appeared to be supervisors, but they were just rude and kinda mean actually.

Hardly any of the party specific decorations were out.  None of the trick or treat trail lights/signs were out that I saw, so it was hard to tell what you were standing in line for at some points.

Love the fireworks. Definately the highlight of the night.

DS was dressed as the "new" Madhatter. Boy, he got so many compliments it was crazy.  Had several people ask to take his picture even. 

Anyways, here's hoping that if it rains again, it goes smoother.


----------



## Woodduck

We just got back to the hotel from tonight's MHP and had a great time, even with the rain. We arrived at the park about 3:30.

We received over 20 pounds of candy for the 4 of us. Got pic taken with at least 15 characters and we skipped another 10 or so. 

These are the ones we saw on Photo Op Meet and Greets, not including ones in the parades
Cinderella
Jasmine
Snow White
Aurora
Jafar
Gennie
Cruella De Vil
Evil Stepmother witch
Evil Stepmother normal
Wicked Stepmother and step sisters
Queen of Hearts
Captain Hook
Mickey
Minnie
Wendy
Peter Pan
Jack Skullington
Br'er Bear
Br'er Fox
Super Sleuth- Pooh
Super Sleuth- Tigger
Green Army Men
Woody and Jessy
Some other evil gennie type by the front of the park, neither of us knew who it was.

The park seemed empty to us. We could walk on to any ride we wanted. The lines for the candy stations moved pretty well. The rain caused the candy lines and meet and greets to be moved around, but we still found them by asking the CM's.


----------



## Diznygrl

They already had experience with rain on the Oct. 5th party, when I went.  It was a bit frustrating because most of the treat stations were moved, so you kind of had to look at the map to get the general idea of where the station was supposed to be, then kind of look around the area to see where they were hiding them.   I got in a line in the back of Critter Country that was SUPPOSED to be a treat station, but ended up being a meet 'n greet for Pooh, LOL.

They also didn't put out the Mickey ghost decorations.  The pumpkin ones were there, but not the ghosts.  And while the fireworks thankfully went on, the big orb behind the castle where they project all the character images did not come up.

Fortunately, I found all the CMs to be friendly and in high spirits.


----------



## funatdisney

mvf-m11c said:


> Hope you have a great time during your visit and hope the weather is calm and nice.



Thanks, Bret. The weather looks really good. According to weather.com, it looks like no chance of rain and temps in the low 70's. Exactly what I would have ordered. I'll check again on Sunday to be sure of any changes, but I am encouraged!


----------



## barefootmomma

I apologize if this has been mentioned, I've been trying to keep up but there is so much info!  This question is MHP specific. Are the Peter Pan characters available for photo ops together or will I need to hunt each one down individually? Ds is going to be Peter Pan and it is priority number one for me to have his picture with Wendy, Peter, and Captain Hook. Tinkerbell and crew also, but I know they'll be in Pixie Hollow and how that all works. Thanks guys!!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

I felt the same way you did. We only encountered one rude CM, at the Ghiradelli station.  I saw a wrapper I wasn't familiar with and asked what it was, and I got a very nasty "I already gave you one "

Things would have gone a lot smoother without the rain and then everything being wet.  Some of the walkways were a tad slippery. 

I am not sure if I would do the party again or not, but I am glad I experienced it once. 





silence said:


> Just got back to GCH after the party tonight.
> 
> While we enjoyed it, I was a little frustrated at several points during the night.
> 
> It rained.  No one seemed to know what was going on.  They changed where the candy and the characters were....but didn't tell all the CMs so they could let all the people asking know where to go.  So, we got different answers from everyone we talked too.
> 
> We encountered many not so friendly CMs.  Most appeared to be supervisors, but they were just rude and kinda mean actually.
> 
> Hardly any of the party specific decorations were out.  None of the trick or treat trail lights/signs were out that I saw, so it was hard to tell what you were standing in line for at some points.
> 
> Love the fireworks. Definately the highlight of the night.
> 
> DS was dressed as the "new" Madhatter. Boy, he got so many compliments it was crazy.  Had several people ask to take his picture even.
> 
> Anyways, here's hoping that if it rains again, it goes smoother.


----------



## Sherry E

barefootmomma said:


> I apologize if this has been mentioned, I've been trying to keep up but there is so much info!  This question is MHP specific. Are the Peter Pan characters available for photo ops together or will I need to hunt each one down individually? Ds is going to be Peter Pan and it is priority number one for me to have his picture with Wendy, Peter, and Captain Hook. Tinkerbell and crew also, but I know they'll be in Pixie Hollow and how that all works. Thanks guys!!



Laura, from what I've read in this thread from a couple of different DIS'ers, it appears that Peter Pan, Wendy and Captain Hook are all together in the Pirates area in DL (I guess it's in front of RoA somewhere?).  Apparently, their photo op is all of them together, but they trade off with Jack Sparrow.  I have no idea what the shifts are - like does Jack come out at the beginning of the MHP and then hand things over to Hook, Peter and Wendy, or do they come out first and then Jack comes in at the end?

I want a Jack Sparrow photo (since he is so rare in DL now), and I know the line for him will be enormous.  I don't want to be waaaaaaaaay in another area of DL when Jack is posing for photos but I can't stay in that one place all night, waiting for Jack!!  With my luck, probably every time I walk by that photo spot, it will be Peter, Wendy and Hook and not Jack!


----------



## Sherry E

I am noticing that there don't appear to be any reports of seeing the "Monsters, Inc." characters at the MHP - no one has reported seeing them yet.  No monsters at a Halloween party?  That's crazy!!

I don't know about last year, but in 2008 I think Sulley and Mike were out at the TOTP.  So was Buzz Lightyear.  No Buzz this year?

Also, Maleficent does not appear to be out consistently.  She's sometimes there, sometimes not there.


----------



## barefootmomma

Sherry E said:


> Laura, from what I've read in this thread from a couple of different DIS'ers, it appears that Peter Pan, Wendy and Captain Hook are all together in the Pirates area in DL (I guess it's in front of RoA somewhere?).  Apparently, their photo op is all of them together, but they trade off with Jack Sparrow.  I have no idea what the shifts are - like does Jack come out at the beginning of the MHP and then hand things over to Hook, Peter and Wendy, or do they come out first and then Jack comes in at the end?
> 
> I want a Jack Sparrow photo (since he is so rare in DL now), and I know the line for him will be enormous.  I don't want to be waaaaaaaaay in another area of DL when Jack is posing for photos!!  With my luck, probably every time I walk by that photo spot, it will be Peter, Wendy and Hook and not Jack!



Awesome! That will be just perfect! I'm so glad I won't have to hunt down an wait in three separate lines just for them.  Thank you!! 

I'm a little worried that ds is going to want a photo with Jack too (he loves Pirates)!  I know his lines will likely be massive.

What we experienced with the Villains during the daytime was 30 minute intervals for trade-offs. Spoke with a CM who confirmed and told us when we could expect the characters we were waiting for (thank goodness we got one who was both friendly and knowledgeable). We jumped in line about 20 minutes before the switch was supposed to happen, and we got to the front about 5 minutes after the switch had been made. Maybe the same theory will work for the Halloween party with adjustment on time depending on the length of the line. I hope you're able to get your picture!  Photos are always our #1 priority, so I know how it feels to stress a little hoping that you'll get in before the opportunity is passed.


EDITED TO ADD: Sully was definitely at last year's DCA TOTP.  Ds was Mike Wazowski so it was a necessary photo op for us.


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> So happy for you that you can make it MHP.  Who is taking you?



A shuttle.  I'd be going solo.  Although I'm still not 100% sure I'm doing it.  I'm about 95% sure - I need to get another AP and I figured, if I have to get another AP I might as well get it now.  But if I'm gone all day on Friday I might be missing out on work from my client - which I need.  This is why I didn't want to do the MHP on Tuesday, because Tuesday is more likely a day when I would have work coming in and I thought I could get away with being away on a Friday.  However, now I find out that there may be work for me on Friday, so I am back to debating on what to do!  Ugh....every time I think I have figured out my plans for sure, something happens that makes me re-think it!!


----------



## silence

We got our pictures taken with the Peter Pan Crew in the Mark Twain loading area.  They had to move it from in front of the Columbia due to rain.  We never saw Jack Sparrow, but I heard he was there at some point, or was at least supposed to be.

The rudeness was just snippiness. Telling everyone loudly and in a tone I didn't care for "have your bags open, keep moving". Even when it was pouring rain they were yelling to have autograph books and cameras out.  I get that the lines need to keep moving, but telling the people actually standing the rain to do this just seemed to irritate everyone.  Supervisors came out a couple of times and "moved" lines.  They were extremely rude when doing so.  Because of the rain set up, you had the "exits" for some treat stations exiting into a line for a different station, but the exit was the in the middle of the new line, so there was confusion on where to go.  People weren't trying to cut but they needed a way out!

The CMs at the Ghiradelli station were litterally blocking a little 2-3 y/o boy from trying to grab a candy.  Pushing his hands out of the bin.  He just wanted one, he didn't have his bag, his mom did.  I dunno, it just seemed like none of them were very happy to be there.  There wasn't a lot of Disney "magic".

The characters we saw were wonderful though, all interacting with my kiddos.  We just went with the flow because, hey, we were at Disneyland!

They moved Woody and Jessie to the Golden Horseshoe.  My DD really wanted to see Jessie.  If the woman in front of us hadn't cut in front of my 7 y/o, she would have.  So, we saw Woody instead.  We went back to see Jessie and they were gone?  Went to French Market to see Jack and Sally and they moved them into the shop area of NOS.  We saw Sally and the super long line, but no Jack.  I dunno why but I thought they would be out together.  The Villans were not out in the Villans area.  They told us they had 1 in PFF and 2 on Main Street somewhere? So, the only one we saw was Captain Hook.

Overall, I just think they need a better plan for this type of weather.  We were bummed we didn't get to do the photo ops we wanted, we got way too much candy, and got to see a great fireworks show.  We will most likely be back for the party next year and just hope for better weather.


----------



## SueTGGR

idkmybffminnie said:


> thanks SueTGGR, my question got lost in the shuffle



Your welcome. 

I was one of the people asking about the Beignets. I am so bummed that I didn't get any. We got into DL around 5 and they closed @ 6pm for the party. I tried to tell the hostess that I just wanted some to-go. Did you know that the only way to get to-go there is to wait for a table???  Funny that they closed @ 6 for the party. But by the time we got back there, it was about 5:30 and it was a 30-45 minutes wait.  I understand the line would be huge if they had to-go but all I wanted was to taste the gingerbread beignets.  I love the ones at the Jazz Kitchen & I didn't even get any this trip either. I'm sure all the candy we had was to blame.  I'm glad some of you got to enjoy them at least.


----------



## M_I_C_K_E_Y

SueTGGR said:


> I will be getting my pictures in order today. I took a bunch during the fireworks & am hoping some came out. I didn't take many of people in costumes but some people are crazy and some were simple and some in between. I love going to DL for Halloween!!! I will check back today or tomorrow to post a few pictures. *Those that go don't forget to get the special Photopass card. $10 for any of your 5x7's or 8x10's*. But you have to get them that night or the next day. You can order them online or get them there. We got a great group photo with Minnie & Mickey in costume back in Big Thunder Ranch. If I scan it I will post it.
> 
> THANK YOU everyone for sharing and helping me plan out our great 24 hours!!!!!



Can you tell me more about this special Photopass card.  I tried to look online and am not finding anything.  Could you by chance, give me a link and/or more details.


----------



## SueTGGR

M_I_C_K_E_Y said:


> Can you tell me more about this special Photopass card.  I tried to look online and am not finding anything.  Could you by chance, give me a link and/or more details.


While we were waiting in line to get our pictures with Mickey one of the cast members handed out a special photopass card, it looks different & has the $10 special printed on it. It gives you the special $10 price for 5x7's & 8x10's but you have to use it the night of the party or the following day, in person or online. I would ask one of the photographers when you get into DL after the party starts though. I'm not sure but I think it is a party thing. We had gotten another photo pass earlier & they let us take a picture off that one to use with the special, too. Let me know if you had other questions that I didn't cover.


----------



## tdashgirl

silence said:


> Hardly any of the party specific decorations were out.  None of the trick or treat trail lights/signs were out that I saw, so it was hard to tell what you were standing in line for at some points.


This is what I didn't like about the rainy 10/5 party - the mixed up treat trails and not very much decor 



barefootmomma said:


> Ds is going to be Peter Pan and it is priority number one for me to have his picture with Wendy, Peter, and Captain Hook. Tinkerbell and crew also, but I know they'll be in Pixie Hollow and how that all works. Thanks guys!!


Yup, Wendy/Peter/Captain Hook hang out by the Mark Twain loading dock, they alternate with Jack Sparrow.  We were 1/2 way through the line for Jack when Peter's crew moved in ... we didn't want to wait in line again so we just did the photo with Peter and crew ... which turned out super cute so it all works out in the end


----------



## M_I_C_K_E_Y

SueTGGR said:


> While we were waiting in line to get our pictures with Mickey one of the cast members handed out a special photopass card, it looks different & has the $10 special printed on it. It gives you the special $10 price for 5x7's & 8x10's but you have to use it the night of the party or the following day, in person or online. I would ask one of the photographers when you get into DL after the party starts though. I'm not sure but I think it is a party thing. We had gotten another photo pass earlier & they let us take a picture off that one to use with the special, too. Let me know if you had other questions that I didn't cover.



This helped a lot - thank you!!!

Also can you, or anyone else, tell me how scary Ghost Galaxy is for kids.  I have a DS10 and a DD13, who ride everything but I have heard that it can be scary for kids.  Do they mean really young kids?  Share with me your opinions.


----------



## Diznygrl

10 and 13 is totally fine for Ghost Galaxy (unless they're VERY easily scared).  The warnings are mostly for the little ones, and even then I've seen many small children ride GG and never come out crying or looking upset.


----------



## Kayla's Mom

M_I_C_K_E_Y said:


> This helped a lot - thank you!!!
> 
> Also can you, or anyone else, tell me how scary Ghost Galaxy is for kids.  I have a DS10 and a DD13, who ride everything but I have heard that it can be scary for kids.  Do they mean really young kids?  Share with me your opinions.



My DD is almost 9 and she hated it.  The images really scared her.  (Space Mt is one of her favorite usually)


----------



## jaydoe

My DD is also 9, but she liked it.  I mean there were parts that she said were scary....but it didn't stop her from going on it several times.    It really just depends on your kid and what they can handle.


----------



## where's_my_prince

the line for Jack Sparrow was not long AT ALL! maybe 8 minutes, 
the longest line there is for jack & sally, i had to wait in line, to get in the actual line!!


----------



## Cesilie

so is anyone going to be there on friday? I'm thinking about going for my 21st birthday and wanted to know what to expect.... how has the weather been like down south? should I prepare for rain?


----------



## Sherry E

Cesilie said:


> so is anyone going to be there on friday? I'm thinking about going for my 21st birthday and wanted to know what to expect.... how has the weather been like down south? should I prepare for rain?



Hi, Cesilie!  I think I might be at the party on Friday (and in the parks during the day).  From this board, I know Halloweenqueen and iKristin will be there as well.  There is someone else I'm forgetting, though.  RweTHEREyet will be in the parks, from what I recall, but not at the party.

It is raining today in SoCal - it's actually very nice Fall weather and I love it.  It's not a really heavy, annoying rain.  The thing that's irritating is if you have to be out in it - like at Disneyland or at the Halloween party!!!  

BUT, you're in luck - the rain is scheduled to clear up after today and it will be all gone and dry before Friday!!

Early happy 21st birthday, by the way!


----------



## Sherry E

So...from all the info and reports on the MHP that I have read here, this is what I've gathered (and let me know if I am forgetting anything important)...


1.  The lines for rides are not long (at least not _too_ long).

2.  The lines at the treat stops are very long.

3.  The line for characters may or may not be long, and certain characters seem to be out on some nights but not on others (like Maleficent).

4.  Very few shops are open in DL during the MHP, and the ones that are open will be noted on the MHP map.

5.  Bring or buy another bag to carry your candy - the bag they give you at the MHP barely holds anything.

6.  The restaurants that are open will be noted on the MHP map.

7.  The character photo locations for the MHP will be noted on the map.

8.  The MHP is very crowded in terms of the general areas where people walk around.


----------



## stitch4336

Sherry E said:


> Laura, from what I've read in this thread from a couple of different DIS'ers, it appears that Peter Pan, Wendy and Captain Hook are all together in the Pirates area in DL (I guess it's in front of RoA somewhere?).  Apparently, their photo op is all of them together, but they trade off with Jack Sparrow.  I have no idea what the shifts are - like does Jack come out at the beginning of the MHP and then hand things over to Hook, Peter and Wendy, or do they come out first and then Jack comes in at the end?:



Sherry, we actually asked about the character rotation at Star Wars Weekends in WDW when we were there.  We had an awesome CM handler that explained to us how they do it there.  I'm guessing  it's handled the same at DL for events like this.  For what it's worth, the CM told us that for the special photo spots with multiple characters, they rotate characters about every 30 minutes - the CM manning the station "should" have that schedule and if they are in a good mood  can tell you "roughly" who will be at that spot when.  It worked great for us at WDW.  My nephew just HAD to have a picture with Kit Fisto (some green Star Wars guy )  We asked the CM and he told us an aprox time.  We got in line, but SHOCK the line moved too fast.  So when we got to the front, we just let people go in front of us and explained we were waiting for the characters to change.  Other guests didn't mind and we told the CM what we were doing and they were cool with it too.  We had to let about 5 groups ahead of us and presto, characters changed, nephew got to meet the green guy, lots of awesome photos and everyone was happy  

So, I would suggest asking the CM managing that photo spot - there IS a schedule and maybe they will share it with you.


----------



## stitch4336

Cesilie said:


> so is anyone going to be there on friday? I'm thinking about going for my 21st birthday and wanted to know what to expect.... how has the weather been like down south? should I prepare for rain?



Cesilie, I'll be there with DH.  I'll be Malificent and DH is the White Rabbit.


----------



## mom4princesses

Sherry E said:


> 5.  Bring or buy another bag to carry your candy - the bag they give you at the MHP barely holds anything.



I strongly recommend a backpack.  Granted there were 8 of us but the candy bags not only get full fast but heavy.  I think it was much easer to cary on your back than in your hand or even shoulder.  But just my opinion.


----------



## Hojoanaheim

Halloweenqueen said:


> Have fun!  Heading to the HoJo tomorrow!



Thanks! 

We had a blast and the crowd level was practically nill! I cannot remember when I've ever seen the Parks so empty. The 'no wait' for rides was something a girl could definitely get used to, haha! 

Get here safely!!
Lorealle


----------



## SueTGGR

mom4princesses said:


> I strongly recommend a backpack.  Granted there were 8 of us but the candy bags not only get full fast but heavy.  I think it was much easer to cary on your back than in your hand or even shoulder.  But just my opinion.



I second that!

Also, I only witnessed one long line for a candy station but the lines move VERY quickly! The later you go the shorter the line it seemed.

Another note about SMGG, I thought it was pretty cool. The images are great as it looks like the ghost is trying to catch you. I believe it would depend on your child. If they like the ride to begin with and they know a pretend ghost is inside this time, it might work out great. I envy you as my son won't go on any of the "fast" rides. But we did have my MIL and they went back to the hotel after the fireworks, while DH & I went on a few rides. 

I want to go again so badly but instead I am trying to convince DH to go early December.  Now have to find a cheap hotel or go when MIL is in town so we can stay in Van Nuys.


----------



## iKristin

There were no ride lines last night but there were for the candy stations. All candy stations were short after the fireworks  So that's when I would recommend trick or treating!!


----------



## daniele_ut

iKristin said:


> There were no ride lines last night but there were for the candy stations. All candy stations were short after the fireworks  So that's when I would recommend trick or treating!!



This is what we did on Friday 10/15 and we never waited in line for candy.  Dh said it was hilarious, though, that at the stroke of midnight there was a security type person closing and locking the lids at every candy station he could see in Tomorrowland.  I was on SMGG, the last group of the night, and I walked right on just before it closed.


----------



## jaydoe

I agree.  We sent last Tuesday and the lines for rides where GREAT!!!  Didn't really have to wait for any of them.  I think Space Mountain (ghost galaxy) was like 15 minutes!!!    At the beginning of the night lines for candy were kinda crazy but were dead after fireworks.  We never waited for character pics......i just don't have the patience for those lines.  

On a side note.........there was the MOST AMAZING Davey Jones walking around!!!!!!  I mean AMAZING!!!!!  I wish I would have taken a pic!!!


----------



## DizneyDogs

Does anybody know if there were any Halloween specific big figures (large resin statues) available this year?  They are usually at Off the Page and at World of Disney in the villain's room.


----------



## KBelle5

I had sooooo much fun last night!  This mini trip report will be slightly redundent concerning characters and such, but I had such a great time I'm going to make you read it again anyway!    I'm going to do it in two parts, because it's kind of long.

At first, when there was thunder, lightning and a torrential downpour, I kept coaching myself for the probability that the calvacade and fireworks would be canceled.  From about 3:30 to 5ish, it was kinda miserable.  Getting on and off attractions while juggling an umbrella, long skirt and heavy bag was not fun.

Smee and I were the only ones there until about 6, 6:30.  I was called Cinderella many times, and Belle and Giselle once.  Surprisingly, no one called me Alice.  As you'll see in pictures when I finally get around to putting some up, I have really dark hair...definitely not a blond.  The first Cinderella was from a little kid, so I can forgive that, but a CM calling me Cinderella?!  Sham, shame!  I did hear the other CM near him say "No, that's Wendy."  Poor Smee, no one knew who he was except for Jack Sparrow.  One of our friends who works Big Thunder said he looked like he should be working Small World, just exchange the red cap for a straw hat and he was good to go!

We first hopped on POTC, kept walking the entire way.  Big Thunder was a walk on too.  The only thing we actually waited in line for before the party officially started was Matterhorn, but it was a shorter line than usual.  At that point, Ghost Galaxy posted a 25 minute wait.  The line for Rapunezel/Tangled was really short (no Flynn though).  She's so cute, but I was quite angry that I forgot to have her sign my autograph book!  We rode the carousel too.  Lines were pretty short, I'm assuming because of the rain.  

The party had just started when we got in line for Jack Sparrow, and the CM there was great.  We talked to her a lot while waiting in the short line.  The lines for him and the Peter Pan crew got longer as the night went on, though, and then shorter as it neared 11.  Jack was a ton of fun!  He said something about Smee not being with his captain, and Smee came back with, "Well, at least we've never lost our ship!"  Jack proceeded to explain that the Pearl was commandeered by Barbossa, nautical term, not lost.  Commandeered!

Jack also made Smee get on the ground, then put his foot on him kind of Capt Morgan style, and that's how we took the picture.  He asked me what the difference was between a writing quill and a raven while signing my book, and when I said I didn't know, and what was the difference, he said he didn't know, that it was a riddle for me to figure out, haha.  

We then wandered around, hopped on a 10 minute GG, which was really however long it took us to walk the line, got some candy from insanely short lines, with me slipping all over the place.  I was wearing my dance character shoes, and they lost all traction when on really wet surfaces.  I simply said that Wendy was trying to fly without pixie dust.  Finally, about 6:30, we received word that Captain Hook had finally made it into the park, so we went to pick him up on Main Street.  We jumped on POTC again, then wandered again, getting more candy.  Now, with the addition of Capt Hook, people didn't mistake who we were.


----------



## KBelle5

Part 2: Peter arrives!

Finally, at about 7:30, Peter and Tink finally arrived, and they brought a surprise: John Darling!  Our original John moved to Texas unexpectedly a week before, so it was nice to see a different friend show up.  Unfortunately, our Tiger Lily lost her ticket, and apparently they couldnt reprint it for her  utter crap in my book, considering she works in ticketing, but who knows?

We saw Jafar on Main Street and took a pic with him, then proceeded down Main Street to find a place to sit for the cavalcade.  We got stopped once for a picture, and made them do it quickly because the little girl looked so sad that she couldnt take a picture with us.  The cavalcade was delayed slightly from the weather, so we spent our time taking themed pictures of me kissing Peter, Tink pulling my hair while kissing Peter, etc.  Our Peter was very excited when Cavalcade Peter came over and shook her hand.  After the cavalcade, we rushed over to see if we could hit Peter, Wendy and Hook before fireworks, but they were just about ready to leave, so we slightly accosted them as they exited the meet and greet area.  They were very excited to see us.  Hook signed to us that we needed to come see him, forget those other two brats.  Wendy said she loved my sense of style, and Peter ran up, said he liked her (pointing to our Peter) then they ran off.

We got some more candy, then found a place for fireworks, which were very good.  I enjoyed them a lot.  We then followed the leader back to the Mark Twain meet and greet, but unfortunately, the three were going to be leaving again in 20 minutes, so we hiked our way over to GG, which was again a simple walk through the queue.  Finally, we made our way back to Rivers and got in line for Peter.  A few people were making a fuss about not getting to meet Jack, so when Peter and Wendy showed up, they came alongside the line to talk to us while waiting for Jack to finish.  

Our Peter said she had something for both of them, and they got really excited, wanting their presents.  Peter was quite anxious, and demanded it right then and there.  Our Peter said he would have to wait, and boy, did he pout!  When we finally got up to them, Peter was given the thimble kiss I gave our Peter earlier, and Wendy got a sword, to which Peter said that we couldnt give that to her because she was a girl and would hurt herself.  We unfortunately dont have a picture, but both Wendys immediately crossed their arms and glared at Peter for that remark.  Peter then gave our Peter a yellow flower, a Neverland Kiss.  

As it was nearing 11, we went to Fantasyland to go on Peter Pans Flight.  On the way there, I was suddenly accosted by Hood and Smee and kidnapped.  Those two stinkers had apparently plotted while we were on GG.  We ran practically the entire way from the entrance to Adventureland to PPs F.  Once we got off, the park was closed, but we took more photos in front of the castle on the Fantasyland side, and literally closed down that land.  Once outside the gates, we got a picture with each letter, as they are leaving soon.  By that point, I was so tired and my feet felt like they were going to fall off, but I wouldnt have traded this night for anything!  I want to go again for my birthday next week, haha!


----------



## BubbaGrump

16.7 pounds of candy at the Disneyland Halloween Party,last night,for just the two of us! Rained for a while , but just when we were about to go back to the car , it stopped. The rain seemed to have caught Disneyland off guard. They were very unorganized as far as where to put the treat stations. They were moved a few times throughout the night. Same with the character photo opps. People had planned their evening around previous nights maps as to where the photo opps and candy stations were and this was all changed due to the rain. A lot of castmembers seemed like they didnt want to be there and would not even look up when you tried to engage them in conversation. A few were really chincy on the candy too. We got plenty for sure , but to only drop one tootsie roll or sucker into your bag is kinda uncalled for! Some even seemed to be putting a lot of the "good" candy off to the side and were handing out the small stuff a couple at a time. What was that all about???? But we still enjoyed ourselves and the Halloween fireworks were great. All the rides that were open were pretty much walkons, but we were there all day and they were like that before the party too. So we mostly just trick or treated and people watched. Lines were TOO long to get any character photos. Oh, and we were unable to get holiday biegnets at Orleans cafe! Some bs about not taking any walk ins! And this was earlier in the day!! Then they closed early for the party, so we were outa luck on that one!


----------



## KBelle5

BubbaGrump said:


> A lot of castmembers seemed like they didnt want to be there and would not even look up when you tried to engage them in conversation. A few were really chincy on the candy too. We got plenty for sure , but to only drop one tootsie roll or sucker into your bag is kinda uncalled for! Some even seemed to be putting a lot of the "good" candy off to the side and were handing out the small stuff a couple at a time. What was that all about????



This just shows how experiences can be so different on the same night, because we had mostly good CMs!  There were a token few who were not happy, one of whom we knew, and she was pissed to not be working stores, but overall they were fun.  One gave me some extra candy because she loved my dress, and another, when John got really excited for the craisins, gave him 3 bags.  We always seemed to get a lot of candy, but stupidly forgot to go to the Ghiradelli line!


----------



## Shimmer

We made it! After driving for 17 hours...we are here!!

We made it to the HoJo about 4:30 and quickly checked in. We are staying in a Kid Suite on the top floor which we LOVE! (It's our second time in one.)

We got unloaded, changed and headed for the parks since we have passes. We made it into to Disneyland right before 6:00.

The crowd level was so low this evening! Folks were lining up for the parade so we took advantage of the time and rode rides. We had a 5 minute wait for Buzz, a 15 minute wait for Nemo, walked on Tea Cups, walked on Dumbo and had a 5 minute wait for Thunder Mountain. Crazy!!

We headed over to CA to see if we could see WoC without a FP. It turns out we could, behind the Mickey Wheel. Kids were starting to melt down and the view wasn't great so we decided to go back to the hotel.

Tomorrow's my daughter's birthday so we are hoping for low crowds and little or no rain.


----------



## Woodduck

Both parks were very empty today. We got to DCA about 11:00 and got fast passes for WOC red section. 10 minute waits for Screaming and Soaring both times we rode. Midway Madness had 30 minutes. 

We headed over to DL after the Pixar parade and waited about 10 minutes to get on Nemo. Astro blasters had no line outside when we walked by. Matterhorn was about 10 minute wait also. Walked on to Dumbo, Carosal, Pinnocio and Mr Toad.


----------



## Eeee-va

As busy as the park was this last Friday and Saturday, I guess it wasn't TOO awful, because I'm already wishing I was back there!


----------



## iKristin

Yeah there weren't lines today at all for the time I was there. I left the parks around 3 to go spend the day with my cousin and our friends so I don't know how it was after that


----------



## KBelle5

Eeee-va said:


> I'm already wishing I was back there!



Me too!  I think being able to wear a costume and having friends who love to act silly and be in character all night really ruined me for future Disney trips.  I already starting trying to devise a way to go for my bday next week, but I know my Peter Pan crew can't afford the higher priced Friday tickets.  I suppose we'll all just have to get together on Halloween for a reunion.


----------



## fhtpdw20

We are just back.  Went on the Happy Haunts Tour 10/18 and had terrific time.  The tour starts by the Red Trolley billboard across from Tower of Terror.  You get a light up lanyard with a key inscribed Ghost Relations which you get to keep.  The 5pm time is green team and the 5:05 is the blue team.  You start out with 3 guides, then ride the Tower of Terror.  Once you get off that ride you are met by Gracie, your Ghost Guide.  She tells you about the terrible effects of candy corn, how trick or treat started, legend of pumpkin carving, some info on park decoration and Halloween animation on your way over to DL.  She takes you to a certain spot by Innovention that will echo anything you say.  She tells you about "Harold" and the reason he lives in the Matterhorn.  You then ride Space Mt, Snow White, and Big Thunder RR.  While in Frontierland, you will hear about tommyknockers and the story of Icabod Crane.  From there you will go to the Day of the Dead display and the Halloween Tree.  Gracie will tell you about the history of Halloween.  The finale is riding Haunted Mansion and you are given a rice crispie treat. There were no children on the tour.  It is very fast paced and lots of walking.


----------



## Woodduck

Sherry E said:


> I am noticing that there don't appear to be any reports of seeing the "Monsters, Inc." characters at the MHP - no one has reported seeing them yet.  No monsters at a Halloween party?  That's crazy!!
> 
> I don't know about last year, but in 2008 I think Sulley and Mike were out at the TOTP.  So was Buzz Lightyear.  No Buzz this year?
> 
> Also, Maleficent does not appear to be out consistently.  She's sometimes there, sometimes not there.



Buzz is out at his dance party but not for photo's or signatures.


----------



## srauchbauer

We are here and having a great time, been here since saturday but finally have a quiet moment the rest of the family is still sleeping.  As I keep telling family put on your poncho and have a good time (lol).  Went to the Halloween party on Tuesday and boy were there are a lot of Disney ghosts.   Trying to talk DH into going on Friday so that we can see all the decorations, the parade and fireworks.  I did a horrible job of time management we were down in Critter country when the fireworks started.  Just had to get the photo opp with Tigger the super slueth.  

Well tell more but the alarm just went off time to get two very tired kids motivate for early entry.  See you all soon.


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> A shuttle.  I'd be going solo.  Although I'm still not 100% sure I'm doing it.  I'm about 95% sure - I need to get another AP and I figured, if I have to get another AP I might as well get it now.  But if I'm gone all day on Friday I might be missing out on work from my client - which I need.  This is why I didn't want to do the MHP on Tuesday, because Tuesday is more likely a day when I would have work coming in and I thought I could get away with being away on a Friday.  However, now I find out that there may be work for me on Friday, so I am back to debating on what to do!  Ugh....every time I think I have figured out my plans for sure, something happens that makes me re-think it!!



Oh Sherry, I'll be sending you pixie dust your way. I hope you can make it. It would be neat to for you to go to MHP at Disneyland. You certainly deserve it! Keep us posted on your plans. 

Crossing my fingers and hoping you get to DLR Friday....


----------



## silence

Woodduck said:


> Buzz is out at his dance party but not for photo's or signatures.



Tuesday they did not have a dance party.  There was a long line for photos and autographs with Buzz.  They had space girls with him for a while and then 3 green army men arrived and interacted with the line as well.


----------



## tksbaskets

Just a quick chime in about my one-day jaunt to DL on 10/13:

Ghost Galaxy - I was impressed with the overlay for Halloween in Space Mountain but quite surprised that these weren't friendly ghost like those hitch-hiking in the Haunted Mansion.  These are nightmare producing, sleep altering, screaming ghosts.  






I was glad I didn't have any smaller children with me although you can tell from my pic I had fun and knew where the photo was being taken


----------



## iKristin

At the park now  not many lines at all and no rain. I was just standing at the pardoned turkey looking at her and all of a sudden I felt someone behind me, it was Pocahontas lol.


----------



## JH87

iKristin said:


> At the park now  not many lines at all and no rain. I was just standing at the pardoned turkey looking at her and all of a sudden I felt someone behind me, it was Pocahontas lol.



How cool I have never seen her! Please tell me you took photos!


----------



## JaxsonsMom

Just home, tues was really wet, but the lines were awesome if you put up with it! MHP was OK, I don't think I'll do it again until my son gets older. We went to DCA all day wed and it was a nice day, everything had basically walk on except TSM, we did WOC via Picnic FP's (this was a logistic nightmare, but the show was really good). We went to DL for 2 hours this morning and the crowds had picked up, but it wasn't that bad at 11:30.


----------



## srauchbauer

silence said:


> Tuesday they did not have a dance party.  There was a long line for photos and autographs with Buzz.  They had space girls with him for a while and then 3 green army men arrived and interacted with the line as well.



By the time we got to Tomorrow land the rain had stopped and the dance party had resumed.  DS loved dancing with Buzz he thought that was great.


----------



## Belle Ella

iKristin said:


> At the park now  not many lines at all and no rain. I was just standing at the pardoned turkey looking at her and all of a sudden I felt someone behind me, it was Pocahontas lol.



It's funny, I saw Pochahontas out a lot during my trip at the end of September. 3 days that I was there I saw her just milling around on the walkway past BTMRR towards Fantasyland, multiple times each day. It was nice to see her out in the open again and I always like seeing characters without handlers and lines. So long as people aren't being obnoxious but not many people even noticed her.


----------



## jennifur25

Here's some pictures from our first day.  I'll have more once I get to day 3


----------



## jennifur25




----------



## LKD

where's_my_prince said:


> ugh LKD you're so lucky you are going to *Three* halloween parties!!



It's so fun! I'm addicted!  
I'm so excited for Tuesday! I was going to go as Tinkerbell but I froze last friday in my Lottie gown and after reading how chilly it's been so I decided to make her Lost Treasure outfit  Time to work some magic and make a capelet, a hat and boots!


----------



## Belle Ella

It's a slow process, but I'm finally getting started on re-organizing the ToC. It will change a lot in the coming days, so don't forget about it if you're looking for things!!


----------



## tksbaskets

jennifur25 great pictures!!  I think these are the best ones I've seen of the parade.  Your family in costume was adorable


----------



## jennifur25

Thank you!


----------



## iKristin

Yaaaay Trick Or Treat tonight!! Just eating a yummy Mickey waffle at Carnation Cafe then on my way to ride some rides


----------



## mvf-m11c

Have a great time during MHP and looking forward to read your TR and seeing your pics.


----------



## KBelle5

I'm thinking about going to MHP again on the 29th for my birthday.  Are there AP discounts for that night, or is it the regular $59?  I'm not an AP yet, so I can't access it.  

Oh, and if there is a discount, must they be purchased at the box office, or can it be done online?

Thanks!

Edit: Is it one ticket per AP, or can an AP holder buy 3 or 4 using just one AP?  Goodness, I might just pay full price to forget about the hassle this might be!


----------



## mom4princesses

I didn't use an AP but my Disney Visa (for the discounted tickets) and bought 6.  I would think it would be the same with the AP.  I believe all the Tues. MHP can get the discounted ticket but you do have to purchase in advance.


----------



## SueTGGR

KBelle5 said:


> I'm thinking about going to MHP again on the 29th for my birthday.  Are there AP discounts for that night, or is it the regular $59?  I'm not an AP yet, so I can't access it.
> 
> Oh, and if there is a discount, must they be purchased at the box office, or can it be done online?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Edit: Is it one ticket per AP, or can an AP holder buy 3 or 4 using just one AP?  Goodness, I might just pay full price to forget about the hassle this might be!


I cut and pasted this from the website:
Tickets

Advanced Purchase Ticket Prices
$44 Special Passholder Discount* for These Dates:
October 1, 5, 12, 19, 26
$54 Regular Admission Price for These Dates:
October 8, 15, 22
$59 Regular Admission Price for These Dates:
October 29, 31

Day-of-Event Ticket Prices
$54 If Purchased and Used on These Dates:
October 1, 5, 8, 12, 15, 19, 22, 26
$59 If Purchased and Used on These Dates:
October 29 and 31

All Dates Ages Two and Under: No Charge!

Times
Tuesday Nights: 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.
Fridays and Halloween Night: 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 p.m.

AND this from the page where you actually purchase them (there was more but I figured this gave you the info of what you wanted):

 Parking for one vehicle on the specified event date is included with each Mickey's Halloween Party ticket. (Larger vehicles may require a fee)

 Main Entrance price listed above is the day of event price.

 Advance purchase savings price is available up to one day prior to the event and may not be combined with other discounts or promotions. Advance Purchase Savings price is subject to change without notice.

 Limit eight (8) tickets per order, per event date.

 Due to postal delivery, the last day to purchase tickets utilizing the Shipping Included option is nine (9) days prior to the event date.

 Online purchases of tickets will only be available on the day of the event for October 15, 2010, October 22, 2010 and October 29, 2010.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Just like what it said on the pp, even if you have an AP and want to purchase the MHP tickets online right now, you don't get a discount on the 29th. I purchased my DB MHP on Oct. 31st during the first week of October and it didn't give me a discount online even though I have an AP. I still had to pay the full $59 a ticket on that day.


----------



## SueTGGR

mvf-m11c said:


> Just like what it said on the pp, even if you have an AP and want to purchase the MHP tickets online right now, you don't get a discount on the 29th. I purchased my DB MHP on Oct. 31st during the first week of October and it didn't give me a discount online even though I have an AP. I still had to pay the full $59 a ticket on that day.


Yep, and we could only go on a Friday so we had to pay full price too. I don't know why they didn't make it a discount across the board for AP's


----------



## closetmickey

Posted this ? in it's own thread but should have asked you Halloween experts.... Are the lines for rides long at the start of the Halloween party because they are still filled with regular guests?  Do they stop allowing regular guests into ride lines before the party start time to give them time to clear for the party guests?  TIA!


----------



## gippaloo

From my experience, the lines for the rides are super long from the time that they start letting MHP guests into the park until a couple of hours or so after the regular guests have left.  For example, when I went on Fri Oct 15th, MHP'ers were allowed in the park @ 4pm, but the regular guests weren't supposed to leave until 7pm.  So that left 3 hours in which it was very crowded and riding rides was pretty much impossible without a long wait....

Hope that helped! ^_^


----------



## KBelle5

Thanks everyone!  I figured there wasn't a discount on the 29th because it was so close to Halloween, but it doesn't hurt to ask.  



closetmickey said:


> Posted this ? in it's own thread but should have asked you Halloween experts.... Are the lines for rides long at the start of the Halloween party because they are still filled with regular guests?  Do they stop allowing regular guests into ride lines before the party start time to give them time to clear for the party guests?  TIA!



For us, the lines weren't all that long even during normal hours.  Matterhorn was the longest, at about 20 minutes.  Ghost Galaxy was posting 25 minutes, then 10 min or however long it took you to walk the queue once the party started.  However, it was very rainy, so that might have changed the dynamics.  

I'm not sure if they stop letting regular guests in before (probably not) but once it hits the party start time, they're asking for wristbands like crazy for awhile.


----------



## Funball

Hey kbelle!!!

Your b-day is coming!!! Only 6 more days for you!!


----------



## Funball

gippaloo said:


> From my experience, the lines for the rides are super long from the time that they start letting MHP guests into the park until a couple of hours or so after the regular guests have left. For example, when I went on Fri Oct 15th, MHP'ers were allowed in the park @ 4pm, but the regular guests weren't supposed to leave until 7pm. So that left 3 hours in which it was very crowded and riding rides was pretty much impossible without a long wait....
> 
> Hope that helped! ^_^


 

yes that is why they made FP!  i mean serioulsy in cases like that best you whip out those fast pass's and use THEM!!!!! 

but i havn't been lately, cause the engine on my car blew up! but i was there last weekend..and it was not busy to me


----------



## skiingfast

SueTGGR said:


> Yep, and we could only go on a Friday so we had to pay full price too. I don't know why they didn't make it a discount across the board for AP's



It's because those two days are the busiest since they are Halloween Weekend.  They don't need to entice AP holders for those nights.

Also it is suspected that they will increase the number of guests on those nights according to a MC article.


----------



## iKristin

Heading in for Trick or Treating. Decided no costume tonight. So if you see a girl in a black tshirt that says Los Angeles in neon colors and a green bagallini  that's me!!


----------



## Funball

THAT could be a costume ikristen!


----------



## iKristin

Yep I'm an LA native for Halloween hahahaha


----------



## KBelle5

Here is the picture of the Peter Pan crew meeting the Peter Pan crew.  Our Peter was in love with the real Peter.


----------



## LKD

KBelle- You are so lucky! It's been my goal all month to meet them! You all look wonderful!


----------



## JH87

KBelle5 said:


> Here is the picture of the Peter Pan crew meeting the Peter Pan crew.  Our Peter was in love with the real Peter.



that is so cool! cute picture!


----------



## KBelle5

^^Thanks!  LKD, I've been really lucky to get them when in the park normally.  Peter can usually be found at musical chairs, but it's much harder to get Wendy.  I tend to run into them randomly during the day.  Hook's even harder to get unless its Halloween or you do PI character breakfast.  

One group I'm sad we didn't even think about was the stepsisters!  I wanted to get them, then totally forgot - probably because I got "kidnapped" by my Hook and Smee.


----------



## tdashgirl

KBelle5 said:


> Here is the picture of the Peter Pan crew meeting the Peter Pan crew.  Our Peter was in love with the real Peter.


----------



## iKristin

Court Of Angels is Christmas-y as of today....Boooo way to early for that lol


----------



## Sherry E

I'm so sad that I won't be doing a Halloween Time trip this year.  The first time since 2006 that won't be going.  I am really missing the giant Mickey pumpkin about now!!  I keep seeing "Happy Halloween" messages on the Food Network and it's making me want to rush to DLR and revel in the pumpkin-ness of it all!!  I thought for sure I was going to pull it off, but after DLR sent me a tempting PIN code offer for the hotels (which is only good in November and up to December 16th, but not good in October), I felt that was a sign to stick with a Christmas trip this year.  Still, I am feeling the loss.  I really do love Halloween Time.  

However, it won't be long before Halloween Time 2011 rolls around (time will fly by, as it did this year), and I am not going to miss it.  I'm getting an AP this year, which will still be valid then, and I want to do the MHP next year - wherever it ends up.  I want to head to the Round-Up, eat pumpkin-shaped cookies - all of it.

So....I need to see more photos to ease my pain.  We don't have nearly enough photos in this thread!!  The season is coming to an end in one week - we need to go out with a bang!  A picture bonanza!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Wow, I just realized I never posted all of mine! They aren't too exciting and I don't have any MHP photos to share, but I've got some for sure. I should do that now while it's on my mind.

ETA: I'll be posting my photos with different categories in different posts. Makes it easier for me to remember


----------



## KBelle5

I've got lots of pictures from MHP, but they're mostly of us acting out scenes.  There are a few of the cavalcade that I can post if anyone wants to see them.  I'll try to get more when I go the 29th and 30th.


----------



## Belle Ella

From September 2010:





I finally got to try one of these apples! Although they were a lot for me to take in it once. I barely ate my half, but at least I had someone to share it with. Candy apples will one day be my downfall.













From September 2009:


----------



## Belle Ella

From September 2010:













From September 2009:


----------



## Sherry E

KBelle5 - Yes, post whatever you have!!  I need to see lots and lot of photos!


Yay, Jazz finally posted more photos!!  Woo hoo!  I so love those Mickey pumpkin apples - even though I would not buy one to eat (I'm more tempted by the cupcakes), I love looking at them because they are so darn adorable!  The designs they come up with for all the holiday apples (they even had a cute Easter apple) are really clever!  I think that seeing those apples may be one of the things I miss most about Halloween Time this year!


----------



## Sherry E

I'm just now realizing that those pumpkin ears look slightly different than they did for the last couple of years.  Maybe they looked like that last year and I didn't see it, but in 2007 and 2008 they looked...uh, 'cheaper,' maybe?  They look a little better-made now, I think.


----------



## Diznygrl

Sherry E said:


> I'm just now realizing that those pumpkin ears look slightly different than they did for the last couple of years.  Maybe they looked like that last year and I didn't see it, but in 2007 and 2008 they looked...uh, 'cheaper,' maybe?  They look a little better-made now, I think.



I have ones from last year, and they look exactly the same as the ones this year.  I think the main difference between these and the first incarnation of Mickey pumpkin ears is that these have the glow in the dark swirlies on the ears and the glow in the dark face.  The older ones didn't have that.


----------



## Belle Ella




----------



## cutedisneygirly

Just got back from our Halloween trip on Thursday and all my photos are finally uploaded.  I will post a few of the characters' costumes today!  





















I will post some of my favorite pumpkins another time.  Maybe later today if I get bored!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Yay, Jazz finally posted more photos!!  Woo hoo!  I so love those Mickey pumpkin apples - even though I would not buy one to eat (I'm more tempted by the cupcakes), I love looking at them because they are so darn adorable!  The designs they come up with for all the holiday apples (they even had a cute Easter apple) are really clever!  I think that seeing those apples may be one of the things I miss most about Halloween Time this year!



I think next time I'll go for the cupcakes. But all the treats are so cute that you don't want to eat them, huh?



Sherry E said:


> I'm just now realizing that those pumpkin ears look slightly different than they did for the last couple of years.  Maybe they looked like that last year and I didn't see it, but in 2007 and 2008 they looked...uh, 'cheaper,' maybe?  They look a little better-made now, I think.



It might be the glow in the dark part, but then again one photo is taken through a window and the other is a close up. It's strange how the same object can look different in two separate photos.


----------



## Sherry E

Diznygrl said:


> I have ones from last year, and they look exactly the same as the ones this year.  I think the main difference between these and the first incarnation of Mickey pumpkin ears is that these have the glow in the dark swirlies on the ears and the glow in the dark face.  The older ones didn't have that.



You're right - they most definitely did not have the swirlies in the past!  I would have to see a photo of the pumpkin ears from 2007/2008, but it seems like I recall the pumpkin part of the ears looked a little cheaper, too.  They didn't seem like the usual Disney standard of quality ears, but rather, ears they threw together in a pinch to have something for Halloween.  I could be totally imagining it, though.  It was a while ago!  I think the glow-in-the-dark element of it actually improved the overall look of the ears, then!!  I think it's good that the look seems to be better over the years, rather than heading in the opposite direction and looking worse.


----------



## Belle Ella

BTW, I'll get all the new photo posts (mine inlcuded) into the ToC tonight before I go in to work. 

Wait, I'm not looking forward to that ...


----------



## Diznygrl

Donald in his pumpkin costume is like the cutest thing in the world.  I wish they would have Daisy out in her Halloween finery too, but Daisy is pretty rare as it is.


----------



## Diznygrl

Well, I Googled and found a pic of ye olden pumpkin ears for comparison.  I definitely like the current ones better.


----------



## Funball

happy halloween everyone!!

guess who is going to be 31 tomorrow??  ..umm that's right ME!!! LOL


----------



## canadadisney

I`ve been back for awhile now but here are some picts from our trip at the beginning of Oct. I`ve made a trip report on board for more picts if you are interested.





















Candy:


----------



## Diznygrl

canadadisney said:


> Candy:



LOL, that's so funny.  I actually saw you guys taking this picture as I was walking by!  It stood out in my mind because that was one serious bag o' loot!


----------



## Dizneydaz

We'll it looks like we are 99% sure we are going to the party on Tuesday. I'll have to reread some of these posts for tips.

Quick question-since I'll be ordering my PhotoCD on Wed. from our trip to WDW last month as well as recent trips to DLR, what special PP opportunities are there during the party? I saw on PP Facebook posting that there are special pictures available but (as usual) they only talk about WDW.  

So I'm wondering what one-of-a-kind PP shots some of you that have already gone have gotten?  Also, where there many PP photographers out with the characters?

TIA

(and know off to look at the weather report for Tuesday since yesterday's weather was nothing like they predicted!)

UPDATED-weather looks good! High of 72, low of 55, 0% chance of rain. Now to figure out what to wear and try to get DD's owl costume finished!


----------



## cutedisneygirly

Here we go with some of my favorite pumpkin photos!


----------



## JH87

Funball said:


> happy halloween everyone!!
> 
> guess who is going to be 31 tomorrow??  ..umm that's right ME!!! LOL



Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Dizneydaz

Thanks for posting the pumpkin pictures. You posted some I didn't see there last week.


----------



## Dizneydaz

Sherry E said:


> I'm so sad that I won't be doing a Halloween Time trip this year.  The first time since 2006 that won't be going.  I am really missing the giant Mickey pumpkin about now!!  I keep seeing "Happy Halloween" messages on the Food Network and it's making me want to rush to DLR and revel in the pumpkin-ness of it all!!  I thought for sure I was going to pull it off, but after DLR sent me a tempting PIN code offer for the hotels (which is only good in November and up to December 16th, but not good in October), I felt that was a sign to stick with a Christmas trip this year.  Still, I am feeling the loss.  I really do love Halloween Time.
> 
> However, it won't be long before Halloween Time 2011 rolls around (time will fly by, as it did this year), and I am not going to miss it.  I'm getting an AP this year, which will still be valid then, and I want to do the MHP next year - wherever it ends up.  I want to head to the Round-Up, eat pumpkin-shaped cookies - all of it.
> 
> So....I need to see more photos to ease my pain.  We don't have nearly enough photos in this thread!!  The season is coming to an end in one week - we need to go out with a bang!  A picture bonanza!!



Sherry, so sorry you aren't going this Halloween, but as you know the holidays at DLR are the best! 

We are planning on going Tuesday. I will be armed with lots of batteries and space on my SD cards. I will take a lot of pictures and share when we get back.


----------



## canadadisney

Diznygrl said:


> LOL, that's so funny.  I actually saw you guys taking this picture as I was walking by!  It stood out in my mind because that was one serious bag o' loot!



That is so funny!!!  Was I also yelling at my kids, "This is the happiest place on earth, stop whining!" LOL


----------



## jetskigrl

KBelle5 said:


> I've got lots of pictures from MHP, but they're mostly of us acting out scenes.  There are a few of the cavalcade that I can post if anyone wants to see them.  I'll try to get more when I go the 29th and 30th.



Was the cavalcade pictures from Friday (10/22)?  If so, do you have any pictures of the car with the guests in it?  My family and I were selected to ride in the parade and I would love to see if you got us in your pictures!!
TIA!


----------



## srauchbauer

OMG i totally forgot to tell you all I have the best Husband in the world.  I had asked on Wednesday if we could possible do the Friday night Halloween party and he said not in the budget (I understood six days in the park is a lot of $$).  Along came Friday afternoon a beautiful day, when Jeff surprised me my asking if I would run to city hall and find out if there were any tickets available for tonight.  Guess what there was - got a great viewing area for the fireworks (had to sit on my bum for one hour trust me no complaining after 6 days)  The fire works were great so glad we got to see them.


----------



## KBelle5

jetskigrl said:


> Was the cavalcade pictures from Friday (10/22)?  If so, do you have any pictures of the car with the guests in it?  My family and I were selected to ride in the parade and I would love to see if you got us in your pictures!!
> TIA!



Unfortunately, they are from the 19th, when it was a Mike, Phantom of the Opera and someone else who must not have been that good because I can't remember what they were!


----------



## jetskigrl

KBelle5 said:


> Unfortunately, they are from the 19th, when it was a Mike, Phantom of the Opera and someone else who must not have been that good because I can't remember what they were!



Awww, thanks!   I posted another thread asking if anyone had pictures from that night.  We were stopped by so many people wanting pictures of my son in costume (I had absolutely no idea when we came up with it, that it would be such a hit, LOL).  I just hoping a few of them read the message boards and will share their pictures with me


----------



## Sherry E

jetskigrl said:


> Awww, thanks!   I posted another thread asking if anyone had pictures from that night.  We were stopped by so many people wanting pictures of my son in costume (I had absolutely no idea when we came up with it, that it would be such a hit, LOL).  I just hoping a few of them read the message boards and will share their pictures with me



Have you looked at the first page of this thread?  In Belle Ella's Post #2, there is a Table of Contents.  Look under "Party Pictures."  There are photos of the Cavalcade mixed in there.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

We are back from our wonderful, first family trip to DL!  I wanted to stop by my favorite thread and thank everyone for their comments, advice, pictures, hints, etc.  Our experience was great, thanks to having the inside scoop!

We plan to attention DL during Halloween time again next year!  

Thanks again!


----------



## Sherry E

Halloweenqueen said:


> We are back from our wonderful, first family trip to DL!  I wanted to stop by my favorite thread and thank everyone for their comments, advice, pictures, hints, etc.  Our experience was great, thanks to having the inside scoop!
> 
> We plan to attention DL during Halloween time again next year!
> 
> Thanks again!



Yay!  Next stop, Christmas at DLR, right?  If I recall, that was the plan - to hit both Halloween Time and Christmas Time this year.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Yes, bought my AP!  I'm going with my youngest DD and my friend and her DS.  

That's why I'm not in my typical post-Disney depression...I still have a trip to look forward to!


----------



## Diznygrl

canadadisney said:


> That is so funny!!!  Was I also yelling at my kids, "This is the happiest place on earth, stop whining!" LOL



LOL, I wouldn't know.  I was too mesmerized by the giant bag of candy.


----------



## idkmybffminnie

Well im back from my trip and attended the party on the 22. I had the best time EVER! I can't emphasize enough how much fun we had. My bf had some flaws in his captain jack costume but we made it work. Because of the flaws, we were an hour late for the early entry. We brought our own bags and glad we did because those bags they give you are tiny. I didn't weigh our candy but we got SO much of it that we'll probably end up passing it out for halloween. 

The costumes everyone had on were great, everyone got creative and looked like they were having a blast. The costume of the night goes to the group that was dressed as the electrical parade. Everything about this event was beyond my expectations and I'm already planning on going again next year. I'll post a link to my facebook photo album to share =)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=232405&id=649531641&l=fb3b02c663

I do ask that this link not be reposted anywhere or that my photos be taken w/out my permission.


----------



## iKristin

back at the hotel for the night...it's raining again  Started drizzling just before the fireworks and then continued to get stronger through the second fantasmic showing. Tomorrow is my last day so I'm really sad  I don't wanna go home. Spoke with a lot of cast members about jobs at the park since I'm moving here in about 5 months  I was even asked at the World Of Disney store a total of EIGHT times if I worked there hehe, I responded to one person "no, not yet"


----------



## funatdisney

Leaving for DLR tomorrow!!! Got most of my things packed and just doing last minute stuff. I have to tidy the house, since we have a pet sitter staying here for 4 days. That added a lot more work! We will leave about 9am, head over to the ranch to take care of our horses (one has a cut on his leg that needs to be cleaned and doctored ~ normal stuff for him. He is such a goof!!). Then it is off to DLR from there. I figured we will arrive around noon. I can't wait.

Going to MHP tomorrow night. DH and I will not be dressed up, but will wear MNSSHP t-shirts that we got in 2006. DDs will be dressed up in western wear which is normal wear for us. I am so excited especially after all the TRs and pictures posted here. It has been one long month and a long time coming. I am not sure if I will be able to post while there. DH will bring his laptop because he will have to work. I really am not peeved by this - this is his first contract this year!! I am just glad he can go and not have to stay home.


----------



## MsStinkerBelle

Packing up all the costumes tonight for Thursday's flight to Anaheim.  I think I'm more excited than DD11!


----------



## tdashgirl

iKristin said:


> Spoke with a lot of cast members about jobs at the park since I'm moving here in about 5 months  I was even asked at the World Of Disney store a total of EIGHT times if I worked there hehe, I responded to one person "no, not yet"


 for you!!!



funatdisney said:


> Leaving for DLR tomorrow!!!


Yay, your trip is finally here 



MsStinkerBelle said:


> Packing up all the costumes tonight for Thursday's flight to Anaheim.  I think I'm more excited than DD11!


Have a magical time!


----------



## LKD

KBelle5 said:


> ^^Thanks!  LKD, I've been really lucky to get them when in the park normally.  Peter can usually be found at musical chairs, but it's much harder to get Wendy.  I tend to run into them randomly during the day.  Hook's even harder to get unless its Halloween or you do PI character breakfast.
> 
> One group I'm sad we didn't even think about was the stepsisters!  I wanted to get them, then totally forgot - probably because I got "kidnapped" by my Hook and Smee.



Oh I know! I always see him around the park but he's always surrounded by people or playing around  You don't get as much interaction with him like you do at a meet in greet! I will tomorrow! I'm killing my hands making my Tinkerbell costume just for him  

So excited!


----------



## tksbaskets

LKD said:


> Oh I know! I always see him around the park but he's always surrounded by people or playing around  You don't get as much interaction with him like you do at a meet in greet! I will tomorrow! I'm killing my hands making my Tinkerbell costume just for him
> 
> So excited!



Looking forward to seeing your costume.  You are very talented!


----------



## iKristin

The castle has snow on it this morning, wasn't there last night. Christmas already?? Too early IMO


----------



## Funball

iKristin said:


> The castle has snow on it this morning, wasn't there last night. Christmas already?? Too early IMO


 

ohh yeah.. i think they jumped the early train a bit early on xmas decor! that usually doesn't happen till AFTER halloween..???  hmmmmm


----------



## PrincessMaleficent

what snow on the castle. it is tooo early!


----------



## Sherry E

True (about the snow on the Castle).  But when you think about how absolutely thorough and detailed and extensive the Christmas decorations are around DLR (way more extensive than Halloween Time has ever been - keep that in mind), it's obvious they have to start quite early in setting up, and do as much as they can without interrupting the Halloween decor too much in the daytime.  There is no way they could start the whole decoration process on November 1st and be finished with all of it by November 12th without hiring more manpower, especially when most of the work has to be done in the wee hours when the parks are closed.  They have to do a slow, gradual integration of Christmas until after 10/31.

So it's just a technical and logistical issue, basically.  I'm sure they would prefer to have a total separation of holidays, but there just isn't enough time between when Halloween Time ends and Christmas Time begins to get up all those decorations.  Halloween Time likely takes much less time to prepare for because there is much less to do in terms of decorating.

The only other option would be to delay the start of the holiday season - and I can tell you right now that those of us who are huge Christmas at DLR fans don't want that at all!  So rather than delay Christmas, I'll happily accept the overlapping of the holidays!  Besides, it's not out of the realm of possibility that in Disneyland, it could snow in October!!

ETA:  There were reports last year of the snow on the Castle appearing early.  This is not the first time.


----------



## KBelle5

LKD said:


> Oh I know! I always see him around the park but he's always surrounded by people or playing around  You don't get as much interaction with him like you do at a meet in greet! I will tomorrow! I'm killing my hands making my Tinkerbell costume just for him
> 
> So excited!



Whereas I will be insisting that we go see the Stepmother and Anastasia and Drizella!!  Are you going to be wearing a blond wig?  Our Tink has dark hair and didn't wear a wig, but people kept wanting to take a picture with "Tinkerbell."

One of my friends just told me that, after I stopped to talk to her in DTD and was walking away, a woman told her daughter that I "was the real Wendy!"  Makes me feel awesome, but I hope the mom knew I wasn't really Wendy, but at least I couldn't get in trouble for portraying myself as Wendy since I didn't know it happened, haha.  Either way, I'm glad I made some magic for that little girl, even though it was unintentional.


----------



## Diznygrl

WHAT.  It was bad enough that the Court of Angels has apparently been Chrismased up already, but snow on the castle??  Sorry, but there shouldn't be magical Christmas snow on the castle during Halloween Screams!  At this rate I'll show up for the Halloween party and they'll have Christmas garland up along with the pumpkins on Main Street!  I like Nightmare Before Christmas (what happens when two holidays collide), but come on!


----------



## iKristin

Well...leaving the park  just sitting here at Hungry Bear petting a very friendly stray cat  then heading for the airport. Sad to go....Harry Potter World next week!!


----------



## jennifur25

Some more Halloween pictures from our trip- didn't realize how many I took.  I'm debating doing a trip report, but I'm not sure if I'm that interesting for anyone to want to read LOL


----------



## jennifur25

Even the goat was festive!


----------



## Belle Ella

I totally get the lights on the Castle being out already. In the retail world we've seen enough Christmas stuff already. I figured DLR wouldn't be too far behind, even if it's still Halloween Time. I get a kick out of how certain Holidays in a way get mushed together because there's no other way around it without cutting back.


----------



## LKD

KBelle5 said:


> Whereas I will be insisting that we go see the Stepmother and Anastasia and Drizella!!  Are you going to be wearing a blond wig?  Our Tink has dark hair and didn't wear a wig, but people kept wanting to take a picture with "Tinkerbell."
> 
> One of my friends just told me that, after I stopped to talk to her in DTD and was walking away, a woman told her daughter that I "was the real Wendy!"  Makes me feel awesome, but I hope the mom knew I wasn't really Wendy, but at least I couldn't get in trouble for portraying myself as Wendy since I didn't know it happened, haha.  Either way, I'm glad I made some magic for that little girl, even though it was unintentional.



Yea I am going to wear a wig ^-^ I always do, I just love wearing them and it keeps my head warm 
That is why I love dressing up in disney costumes! Bringing magic to lil peoples is such a nice feeling


----------



## Vala

Well, it's my turn to say goodbye now. In 24 hours I'll be somewhere between Chicago and LAX. Leaving for the airport 11 PM East Coast time today.

If someone sees a hyper pin trader with an odd accent running around, feel free to pounce on me.  I promise I'll take lots and lots of photos so we have a great start for our 2011 season!


----------



## Belle Ella

I had lunch at Rancho del Zocalo on my first day during this Halloween Time trip, and like everything else, it was my first time seeing their Dia de los Muertos (Day of the Dead) decorations. So here are some more photos from 2010.































​


----------



## JH87

Vala said:


> Well, it's my turn to say goodbye now. In 24 hours I'll be somewhere between Chicago and LAX. Leaving for the airport 11 PM East Coast time today.
> 
> If someone sees a hyper pin trader with an odd accent running around, feel free to pounce on me.  I promise I'll take lots and lots of photos so we have a great start for our 2011 season!



Have fun!! 
Can't to see your photos and hear about your trip!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> I totally get the lights on the Castle being out already. In the retail world we've seen enough Christmas stuff already. I figured DLR wouldn't be too far behind, even if it's still Halloween Time. I get a kick out of how certain Holidays in a way get mushed together because there's no other way around it without cutting back.



Jazz - They don't have the lights out yet - or if they do hang them on the Castle, they don't turn them on until the holiday season begins.  It's the fake "snow" that's on the Castle early.  But the Winter Castle doesn't become aglow like the true Winter Castle until November 12th.

I don't see why anyone cares about snow on the Castle.  I really don't see a big deal with snow being on the Castle.  In many places it snows in Fall, so I can buy into that fantasy of being in a magical land where Halloween Time is about to end and the weather is changing to make way for the merriest of seasons.

If the giant Christmas tree were already on Main Street, that would be a different story and I would totally get it.  If they had begun to put the snow up on the Castle in September, I could understand the frustration with that too.  

But, folks, Halloween Time is almost over!  It's not like there is another full month of Halloween Time!  Actually, given the very limited amount of time Disney has to put everything in place for the holiday season - and again it's way more extensive than Halloween Time has ever been - I think the way they are handling it is rather clever.  They are slowly putting merchandise in shops and phasing it in as Halloween Time comes to a close.  But the bulk of the merchandise is not out yet.  They put the snow on the Castle as though the weather/seasons are beginning to change (as I mentioned above).  But they don't put anything really obvious up - like all the giant trees - until after Halloween Time is over.

I think anyone going to DLR now has a rare opportunity to enjoy a tiny bit of both seasons at once, which I think is really cool.  I could totally buy Halloween Time with snow on a Castle rather than try to believe it's Halloween Time when it's 113 degrees outside!  Now if only Disney would go back to including DCA in the Halloween Time festivities - it would really be a much more immersive experience overall!

If it's any consolation to anyone, I have a strong feeling that Christmas time will start at DLR a week later next year.  Of course, Halloween Time may start a week later too, but if the holidays begin a week later than they are this year (or last year), then there won't have to be such an early installation of everything.  The holiday season sometimes begins only a week before Thanksgiving, and not 2 weeks before.  Next year I think Veterans Day may fall on Friday - 2 weeks before Thanksgiving - and I'm not sure if DLR would want to totally detract from honoring Veterans Day to start the holiday season.  So I am envisioning that 2011 will see an 11/18 start date.

ETA:  I should clarify - in the "real world," I think there should be more of a separation between the Fall/Winter holidays.  In the real world, I don't think we should see Christmas merchandise out until right around Thanksgiving - certainly not on a shelf with Halloween merchandise.  But in a Disney-created world, I don't mind the overlapping, as it adds to the magical fantasy aspect for me!


----------



## nicolita3

Here are some pics from Sunday:


----------



## nicolita3




----------



## nicolita3




----------



## nicolita3

Free gift with purchase at Cafe Orleans






Hot Chocolate mug


----------



## Dizneydaz

Whew, had a problem yesterday getting my tickets for tonight's party but was finally able to get them and print them this a.m. So we are definitely going (even though DD11 has the sniffles). I am borrowing my Dsis better camera for the night shots and will have mine for daytime shots.  

I will post my new photos in the next few days and maybe even a small TR.

Time to leave in about 1/2 hour. Need to get ready!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Jazz - They don't have the lights out yet - or if they do hang them on the Castle, they don't turn them on until the holiday season begins.  It's the fake "snow" that's on the Castle early.  But the Winter Castle doesn't become aglow like the true Winter Castle until November 12th.



 I swear I'm not a basket case. I was in a hurry and lights was the first word that popped into my head, even though I was totally thinking about the snow. It's taking me longer and longer to get over my overnight shift these days. My brain is confudled.


----------



## tdashgirl

Oh, this one is just precious! 



nicolita3 said:


>


----------



## LKD

I have to share this. You know how I've been dying to meet Peter?
Met him twice today! 
LOOKSIE! I was a very happy pixie!!
(Ignore my poor wings, they went through a lot of abuse  )


----------



## tksbaskets

LKD said:


> I have to share this. You know how I've been dying to meet Peter?
> Met him twice today!
> LOOKSIE! I was a very happy pixie!!
> (Ignore my poor wings, they went through a lot of abuse  )



SO cute!  I'm glad you were able to meet Peter


----------



## amamax2

nicolita3 said:


> Here are some pics from Sunday:




Thanks for all the awesome photos!!  I LOVE this candy apple - don't think I've seen a Jack Skellington one before!


----------



## barefootmomma

Such a cute picture LKD! Your Tink outfit looks great, I love that you went with that option over the more traditional one!! 

That Peter has a heart of GOLD! He literally made my son's year last night.  Such a special CM.

Overall, I thought the party was fun but it felt a lot more chaotic than when it was held at DCA. Still glad we went! I didn't get the big deal with the fireworks honestly, kind of wish we'd done something else during. We did really love seeing Zero over the castle though.


----------



## JH87

LKD said:


> I have to share this. You know how I've been dying to meet Peter?
> Met him twice today!
> LOOKSIE! I was a very happy pixie!!
> (Ignore my poor wings, they went through a lot of abuse  )



yay glad you finally met him!!!
that's such a cute picture! 

&
great picture barefootmomma!!!!


----------



## Ltl Mermaid

Hi All! I attended Mickey's Halloween Party last night and really enjoyed myself! Did anyone else go? I saw soem great costumes and wanted to see if I perhaps saw any of you there! I was Cleopatra and my bf was Marc Antony. We had a great time, saw lots of characters, and enjoyed the parade and FW. We didn't get much candy but still enough for me!


----------



## barefootmomma

Some cavalcade photos!  Just wanted to share. 















 









 















 

​


----------



## PrincessMaleficent

I will be there in 2 days!!!


----------



## tksbaskets

Thanks for sharing Laura.  These pictures are great!


----------



## amamax2

Wow - fabulous pictures Laura!  Thanks so much!


----------



## LKD

Thanks everyone ^-^ He is a very special cm!

ltlmermaid- I think I saw you! My group was pretty big so I'm sure you saw part of us since we kept breaking apart. We had me as Tink, an Esmerelda, Cinderella, Belle, Jasmine, Pocahontas, Vanessa, Anastasia (don bluth's), The Evil Queen and I'm so half asleep I can't remember who else was with us lol


----------



## JH87

Amazing pictures as usual Laura!


----------



## stitch4336

We got home late Monday night  and already want to go back!  DH asked what I want for dinner tonight - and my quick response was CORN DOGS from the Little Red Wagon please! 

MHP (10/22) was awesome!!  We had a full moon and the weather was just perfect for the party!  We will definitely plan to do it again another year!  I'll post pictures later this week after I comb thru them and see what all I have!  The highlight of the night for us was getting a photo with Malificent!  Halloween Screams was very cool - although they need to rope off the areas like they do for the normal fireworks.  That part seemed chaotic and stressful having people push their way thru the crowd with stollers.  (Remember Dreams fireworks the next night was totally organized and roped off with walkways to keep traffic moving).  

Thanks for all the Cavalcade pics from everyone!  We missed it both times it ran!  We were focused on character pics and just didn't make it back for either parade.

Trick or Treaing was insane at the beginning of the party - so we took everyone's advice and waited until later.  By about 10p, there were no lines for candy and we breezed right on thru.  We only did two trails and filled up our little bags  

There were no Mickey popcorn buckets to be found anywhere - a CM told us they were expecting another shipmient on Monday so hopefully they will get more.  

We also did the Haunted Gingerbread House workshop at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen.  Totally fun event to do!  The head chef comes out and guides you thru the assembly of your house and then you decorate it.  They provide decorations, but you can bring your own too.  We took some candy Mickey's to add to ours!  They have a limited menu available during the event, so you can order lunch.  Drinks and all supplies to build a house are included in the price.  I think there are one or two more of these being offered.  (Pics to follow!)

Ok back to work now.  Thanks again to everyone who posted advice and tips!!!


----------



## iKristin

Well...It's been 8 business days and I am STILL awaiting my almost $1000 refund from Park Vue Inn that they stated would only take 5 business days at most. Just got off the phone with them and they sounded as if they had NO idea what I was talking about and they didn't even noticed on my reservation number that I never got to check in. I have a feeling this is going to be a really long hassle and that in the end I'll have to report them to the BBB in order to get my refund. I will NEVER book a hotel with them again. I am overly angry


----------



## Ltl Mermaid

LKD: Yes I actually talked to the "Anastasia" in your group while we were in line for the Villains, I recognized her dress and asked her about it. You all had great costumes though!

I love dressing up, and getting photos with the characters while in a costume is priceless!


----------



## KBelle5

Ltl Mermaid said:


> I love dressing up, and getting photos with the characters while in a costume is priceless!



Me too!  Halloween is my favorite holdiay, because it gives me a chance to wear clothing that I normally wouldn't for fear of people thinking I was crazy or a re-enactor who got lost on the way to the Revoluntary or Civil War, lol.  I've always said I was born in the wrong century!

LKD, because of your awesome Drizella costume, I'm forcing my friends to do MHP Cinderella theme...in 2013.  We already decided before we even went to MHP this year that we would do Beauty and the Beast next year, then Mary Poppins in 2012 (I'm going to be the penguin!) and Cinderella after that, because I want to be Anastasia!!


----------



## Funball

Ok you all are going to _LOOOOVE_ me!! I found this website, and it has Disney character carving templates for pumpkins! It's free also! 





So just go to the link, pick your character, click on the photo and then it will tell you how to print the template (it does say print in the corner near the design and has instructions), this is a totally free thing i wanted to share with all my Disney friends here in the DIS!!

_Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!  _​ 



​ 

DISNEY CHARACTER PUMPKIN TEMPLATES FOR CARVING!!





​


----------



## KBelle5

Ok, rant time:

So, my parents heard how much I raved about MHP after going on the 19th, and since they had no idea what to get me for my birthday tomorrow, they decided to buy me and 4 friends tickets for the party tomorrow night.

I had jokingly proposed the idea, but was going to pay for my own ticket and ask my friends to put in $10-$20.  They totally went for it, but insisted on paying for everyone, and not ask anyone to put money in.  

I get a facebook message this morning from one of the guys, who, to his credit, admits he's an idiot, as he thought the event was on Saturday, so he switched his work shift to DURING. THE.  PARTY.   

He says he's going to get it switched, but knowing how that works so close to the actual day, I'm not holding out any hope.  I gave him until 6 pm tonight to get it switched, and then I'm offering the ticket to anyone who can go, regardless if they dress in theme, or even a costume at all.

I know it's an honest mistake, but I'm pretty angry with him right now.  My parents shelled out almost $300 for everyone to go and not have to pay a cent, and these tickets were full price too, since there were no more discounts.  

Ok, end rant.  Doesn't make me feel a whole lot better, but at least it's off my chest.  Somewhat.


----------



## Dizneydaz

We went Tuesday, the 26th and had a great time! Arrived at parking structure just before 3 p.m. Parked almost as far from the escalators as possible. Mickey, 2H! Line was pretty short getting in. 

Line entering the park was also short as was the line for wristbands.

We watched the 5 p.m. CELEBRATE parade and the 8:15 Halloween Character Calvacade (Pluto was my favorite!). Saw the Halloween fireworks from a great location (got there 15 min. before). Love the music since it's the same as the GGG fireworks at WDW!

Lines for candy were long at the start but got shorter as the night wore on. We  stayed in the park until after 11 p.m. We waited for the train at Toontown for about 25 minutes. Walked to the car as the line for the trams was insane!  Parking structure was almost empty by the time we left.

Got the M&F structure about 11:45 and home at 12:30. DD11 was a real trooper even though she was getting a cold. She feel asleep as soon as we got in the car.

I have many pictures to post but I will leave you with only a few for now ( I need to upload to photobucket.)

Here are the first ones showing the line through security, entering the park, and getting our wristbands.  Also shows some of the un-inflated balloons and snow on the castle.













































funny thing, most CMs I spoke to didn't even know there was snow on the castle yet!

And my favorite parade character










Also, for those that care, DD11 and I were on a mission to get as much candy as we could. I think we did awesome! By the end of the night I could barely get my backpack on. When I got home I weighed it and it was about 22-23  lbs. Not all was candy.  Oh my aching back!

Are you ready for my candy count?  And the grand total is........

*18.4 pounds, with just the 2 of us! *Whew I can't believe I carried all that candy around!


----------



## JH87

Funball said:


> Ok you all are going to _LOOOOVE_ me!! I found this website, and it has Disney character carving templates for pumpkins! It's free also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So just go to the link, pick your character, click on the photo and then it will tell you how to print the template (it does say print in the corner near the design and has instructions), this is a totally free thing i wanted to share with all my Disney friends here in the DIS!!
> 
> _Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!  _​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> DISNEY CHARACTER PUMPKIN TEMPLATES FOR CARVING!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


ahhh thanks Funball for the link!!!! I've always wanted to do a Disney character on my pumpkins!


----------



## tksbaskets

funball said:


> ok you all are going to _loooove_ me!! I found this website, and it has disney character carving templates for pumpkins! It's free also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so just go to the link, pick your character, click on the photo and then it will tell you how to print the template (it does say print in the corner near the design and has instructions), this is a totally free thing i wanted to share with all my disney friends here in the dis!!
> 
> _enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!  _​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> disney character pumpkin templates for carving!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



you rock!


----------



## Belle Ella

Laura - I absolutely love those photos that you got from the MHP cavalcade!! I'm totally pulling a bran freeze ... I'm sure I've asked what camera you shoot with before. Have I?

I blame me getting sick. Ugh.


----------



## Funball

KBelle5 said:


> Ok, rant time:
> 
> So, my parents heard how much I raved about MHP after going on the 19th, and since they had no idea what to get me for my birthday tomorrow, they decided to buy me and 4 friends tickets for the party tomorrow night.
> 
> I had jokingly proposed the idea, but was going to pay for my own ticket and ask my friends to put in $10-$20. They totally went for it, but insisted on paying for everyone, and not ask anyone to put money in.
> 
> I get a facebook message this morning from one of the guys, who, to his credit, admits he's an idiot, as he thought the event was on Saturday, so he switched his work shift to DURING. THE. PARTY.
> 
> He says he's going to get it switched, but knowing how that works so close to the actual day, I'm not holding out any hope. I gave him until 6 pm tonight to get it switched, and then I'm offering the ticket to anyone who can go, regardless if they dress in theme, or even a costume at all.
> 
> I know it's an honest mistake, but I'm pretty angry with him right now. My parents shelled out almost $300 for everyone to go and not have to pay a cent, and these tickets were full price too, since there were no more discounts.
> 
> Ok, end rant. Doesn't make me feel a whole lot better, but at least it's off my chest. Somewhat.


 

im oisrry your friend bailed on you  im sure you will find an extra friend to go ! hey tomorrow is your bday!


----------



## amamax2

Belle Ella said:


> Laura - I absolutely love those photos that you got from the MHP cavalcade!! I'm totally pulling a bran freeze ... I'm sure I've asked what camera you shoot with before. Have I?
> 
> I blame me getting sick. Ugh.



Belle Ella,

I am laughing reading this because when I saw those pictures, I, too, wanted to ask Laura what camera, but am also sure I have before, and was too embarrased to ask again....but since you did, I'll jump on!

PS I'll blame it on old age.....


----------



## barefootmomma

Thanks for the comments from everyone!  I was glad to come back with something to share.  

I shoot with a Canon Rebel XS and 50mm 1.8 lens in manual and RAW. I used my on-camera flash all night, which was pretty foreign for me so I am definitely happy with what came out.


----------



## barefootmomma

Quick question!! Did anyone who went to the party on the 26th get pictures of the Honorary Guests car from the 10:15pm cavalcade? I just got an email through Flikr asking me if I got any, and although I didn't get any I'd love to help out the family who's looking for photos of themselves. Thanks!


----------



## Dizneydaz

More from the 8:15 Calvacade on 10/26 (sorry, we didn't watch the 10:15 one)


----------



## Sherry E

I love all the different versions of the Mickey pumpkin in the Cavalcade.


----------



## Dizneydaz

Sherry E said:


> I love all the different versions of the Mickey pumpkin in the Cavalcade.




Me too! He's so cute!


----------



## Tiggerholic

Took this during Tuesday's MHP - apologize for the little bit of jostling and the occasional screams, but my arm was getting tired, someone kept getting in front of me and people were screaming behind me.   Its about 10 minutes in length 

Video will be back shortly - ITS UP


----------



## Tiggerholic

barefootmomma said:


> Quick question!! Did anyone who went to the party on the 26th get pictures of the Honorary Guests car from the 10:15pm cavalcade? I just got an email through Flikr asking me if I got any, and although I didn't get any I'd love to help out the family who's looking for photos of themselves. Thanks!



_Argh, DH and I were there on the 26th, but after the fireworks we went on ahead to finish out our plans for the night.  Wish I could have been of some help 

I need a kind person to see if they can get us 2 Halloween 2010 pins on Friday/Sunday night, we'll definitely pay for these above the cost of the pins.  We just found out they're only available during MHP >_<<_


----------



## KBelle5

Ok, so my earlier problem has been resolved!  He switched shifts again, so we're all good and I don't have to kill anyone!


----------



## Belle Ella

Ahhh! Getting this back to page one. Halloween is this weekend, ya'll!! Any new photos?

I didn't get a chance to add ysterdays new additions to the ToC, but they'll be up tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dizneydaz

Various castle shots from 10/26






During Fireworks-see Zero?


----------



## Dizneydaz

Villains!

We got in line early (before 4) and it wasn't too bad. We almost got pictures with 4 villains but just before we got there 2 (Cruella and Jafar) left. CM said they come out on the hour and on the 1/2 and overlap for about 10-15 minutes-Plan accordingly!















Hook spied a Peter Pan in the line






Couple PP disappointments-when 2 of the characters left so did one of the PP photogs. Photographer only took Maleficent photo, not ones with Hook. Also once I uploaded the photos there are not autograph options for the villians. I also noticed that if you use the Special PP Halloween card they give you there are less border options on some of the photos. Not sure if this is card, or location, related.


----------



## Sherry E

Dizneydaz said:


> Villains!
> 
> We got in line early (before 4) and it wasn't too bad. We almost got pictures with 4 villains but just before we got there 2 (Cruella and Jafar) left. CM said they come out on the hour and on the 1/2 and overlap for about 10-15 minutes-Plan accordingly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hook spied a Peter Pan in the line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple PP disappointments-when 2 of the characters left so did one of the PP photogs. Photographer only took Maleficent photo, not ones with Hook. Also once I uploaded the photos there are not autograph options for the villians. I also noticed that if you use the Special PP Halloween card they give you there are less border options on some of the photos. Not sure if this is card, or location, related.



I had the same thing happen last year, too!  We were in line for the Villains and there were 3 of them when we got in line - but only one PhotoPass photographer for 3 Villains, which made little sense to me, because the PP guy was standing in one spot, focusing on the Villain in the center and not the ones on each end.  Then, one of the Villains left before we got up there and they didn't have a 'replacement' to step in right away.  And the PP person also left with her!  So by the time our turn came and we got up there, there were only 2 Villains and no PP photographers at all.

Plus - and I've said this before - I am not fond of the spot they have for the Villains.  It's too shady or something.  I know that for the people in the costumes being in the shade is nice, but in some folks' photos it just looks dark - and not dark in a good, spooky way.  The natural light is not great (in my opinion).  Some photos in that spot are better than others, depending on the time of day, I suppose.  I actually wish they had the Villains in a nice, non-shaded spot against a cool Halloween-ish backdrop of some kind - something better than what they have now.


----------



## Tiggerholic

I don't remember seeing this in the thread, so I'll put this one up:






Sally, DH & Jack Skellington



I do have a lot more MHP pics, just need a free day/night to get them uploaded and put on the thread


----------



## JH87

*Happy Halloween!!!!*​​


----------



## Flitterific

Happy Halloween, everyone! 

Oh my...it's been so long since I've been on the boards.  It's been so crazy at work the past few weeks.  However, I just came back from my first Halloween trip on Monday...and what better time to share my thoughts and pictures than on Halloween? 

Anyway, DBF and I were at DLR Oct. 22-25 and we had MHP tickets for Friday, Oct. 22nd.  The party started at 7pm and I was surprised at how packed the park was.  The lines for the candy stations and character meet and greets got pretty long within 10 minutes.  Our first stop was the meet and greet with the villains and it took us a good 30-40 minutes to get through the line.  The villains that were out included: Jafar, Maleficent, Hades, Ratcliffe, Lady Tremaine and the Stepsisters, the Queen and the Old Hag from Snow White, and Cruella de Ville.  Between trying to meet characters (including Jack Sparrow!), catching the parade and the fireworks, the party felt very rushed.

Also, I regretted not claiming a spot for the Halloween Screams fireworks earlier.  DBF and I got there 30 minutes before the show and the area in front of the castle was packed.  We managed to get a spot toward the right side of the castle but missed Jack Skellington (which appears on the left side of the castle).  Our view was partially blocked by a tree so I only got to see half of the fireworks, which was still amazing (seriously the best fireworks show I've seen at DLR).

I was also a little disappointed that Halloween at DLR isn't as festive as I imagined it to be.  The Halloween decor was mostly found only on Main Street and the Big Thunder Ranch Round-up.  Still, I was glad that I got to experience Halloween at the parks and cannot wait to go back next year


----------



## Flitterific

Pictures from MHP on Friday, October 22nd:





















The picture is kind of blurry but there was a couple dressed as the bride and groom ghosts and their costumes were totally awesome.


----------



## Flitterific

Pumpkins galore!

















































































One of the pumpkin artists behind all of these pumpkins:


----------



## Flitterific

More pumpkins...


----------



## Sherry E

Flitterific said:


> Happy Halloween, everyone!
> 
> Oh my...it's been so long since I've been on the boards.  It's been so crazy at work the past few weeks.  However, I just came back from my first Halloween trip on Monday...and what better time to share my thoughts and pictures than on Halloween?
> 
> Anyway, DBF and I were at DLR Oct. 22-25 and we had MHP tickets for Friday, Oct. 22nd.  The party started at 7pm and I was surprised at how packed the park was.  The lines for the candy stations and character meet and greets got pretty long within 10 minutes.  Our first stop was the meet and greet with the villains and it took us a good 30-40 minutes to get through the line.  The villains that were out included: Jafar, Maleficent, Hades, Ratcliffe, Lady Tremaine and the Stepsisters, the Queen and the Old Hag from Snow White, and Cruella de Ville.  Between trying to meet characters (including Jack Sparrow!), catching the parade and the fireworks, the party felt very rushed.
> 
> Also, I regretted not claiming a spot for the Halloween Screams fireworks earlier.  DBF and I got there 30 minutes before the show and the area in front of the castle was packed.  We managed to get a spot toward the right side of the castle but missed Jack Skellington (which appears on the left side of the castle).  Our view was partially blocked by a tree so I only got to see half of the fireworks, which was still amazing (seriously the best fireworks show I've seen at DLR).
> 
> I was also a little disappointed that Halloween at DLR isn't as festive as I imagined it to be.  The Halloween decor was mostly found only on Main Street and the Big Thunder Ranch Round-up.  Still, I was glad that I got to experience Halloween at the parks and cannot wait to go back next year



Hi, Flitterific!  I was wondering what happened to you a couple of days ago, as I hadn't seen you on the Halloween thread or the Christmas thread lately, and I wondered what ended up happening with that "ticket swap" you were going to attempt to get a new AP ("swap," not be confused with an "upgrade"!!).  In fact, you haven't even been on THIS Halloween thread since it began - the last we saw of you was on the original Halloween thread!!

I'm glad you got to go, but you are preaching to the choir about the lack of decorations!  People are probably sick of me saying it, but I've said it from the beginning.  There is not enough Halloween immersion (especially since they took away Candy Corn Acres from DCA), and the main decorations are on Main Street and at the Round-Up.  You're exactly right.  Halloween Time is nowhere near the scale of Christmas time in terms of decor and overall ambience!  Don't get me wrong - I love Halloween Time at DLR, but they could do sooooooo much more with it.

I skipped Halloween Time this year!  I was going to go - I wanted to go - but it was just to difficult to get there.  I was very sad to miss it, but I think it's something I can safely skip for one year and not feel like I missed out on too much.  DLR for the holidays is my main goal, and that I cannot miss.

Are you still planning a DLR holiday trip too?  I know that was the original evil plot - to convince DBF to go for both Halloween and Christmas!!


----------



## Flitterific

The cutest costume ever...I loved how he was carrying a Zero with him!










Sandy Claws light box


----------



## Dizneydaz

Sherry E said:


> Plus - and I've said this before - I am not fond of the spot they have for the Villains.  It's too shady or something.  I know that for the people in the costumes being in the shade is nice, but in some folks' photos it just looks dark - and not dark in a good, spooky way.  The natural light is not great (in my opinion).  Some photos in that spot are better than others, depending on the time of day, I suppose.  I actually wish they had the Villains in a nice, non-shaded spot against a cool Halloween-ish backdrop of some kind - something better than what they have now.




I agree. I think it's the dappled sunlight from the trees. It causes a lot of shadows. In the picture of DD11 with Maleficent I think the flash went off. In the one with Hook it doesn't look like my camera flashed (my fault).  Of course it was Hook that didn't have a PP photog  so the only shot I got was the one I took.

On a different topic I ordered my PhotoCD last night so I will have many PP pictures to post in about a week.


----------



## Dizneydaz

Here are a few I took of the dock before the party.


----------



## Dizneydaz

And here are pictures of the almost 19 lbs. of candy and healthy snacks DD11 and I collected!





DD11 admiring our haul. Not sure what's up with the look on her face. 










Bagged by types. The healthy snacks are in the bags DLR gave out. We ended up with over 1-1/2 lbs of Craisins! (along with some carrots, apples, and raisins.)


Hardest ones to find were the Ghiradelli (sp?) ones. We finally found them in TL. We ended up with 18 of them.
BTW, I returned the candy I bought to give out to Sam's today. Saved myself $9 and untold calories!


----------



## Dizneydaz

From Dia de Los Muertos





DD11 showing off hers




Mine-CM added a flower to my skeleton




The Greatful Dead Band??


----------



## JH87

Great photos everyone 
So sad to see Halloween go, but looking forward to next year when hopefully I will be able to go to one of the Halloween parties at DLR


----------



## Spacepest

Yes, I'm sad to see Halloween go. 

I did DCA, Mickey's Halloween Party, and Knott's Halloween Haunt all in a 3 day period. I didn't take any pictures because it was raining when we visited. (Although, I probably should put a trip report about Knott's--we did the deluxe hotel package for that).


----------



## Diznygrl

Goodbye, Halloween!  Until next year!


----------



## Flitterific

Sherry E said:


> Hi, Flitterific!  I was wondering what happened to you a couple of days ago, as I hadn't seen you on the Halloween thread or the Christmas thread lately, and I wondered what ended up happening with that "ticket swap" you were going to attempt to get a new AP ("swap," not be confused with an "upgrade"!!).  In fact, you haven't even been on THIS Halloween thread since it began - the last we saw of you was on the original Halloween thread!!
> 
> I'm glad you got to go, but you are preaching to the choir about the lack of decorations!  People are probably sick of me saying it, but I've said it from the beginning.  There is not enough Halloween immersion (especially since they took away Candy Corn Acres from DCA), and the main decorations are on Main Street and at the Round-Up.  You're exactly right.  Halloween Time is nowhere near the scale of Christmas time in terms of decor and overall ambience!  Don't get me wrong - I love Halloween Time at DLR, but they could do sooooooo much more with it.
> 
> I skipped Halloween Time this year!  I was going to go - I wanted to go - but it was just to difficult to get there.  I was very sad to miss it, but I think it's something I can safely skip for one year and not feel like I missed out on too much.  DLR for the holidays is my main goal, and that I cannot miss.
> 
> Are you still planning a DLR holiday trip too?  I know that was the original evil plot - to convince DBF to go for both Halloween and Christmas!!



Hi Sherry!  Whoops...I totally missed your post yesterday while I was posting pictures.  Sorry to hear that you missed Halloweentime this year...hopefully the pictures helped   Thank you so much for hyping up Halloweentime for me as I am really happy that we ended up going.  Next time, I am going to stake out a good spot for the Screams fireworks 

We actually ended up just upgrading our GAD tickets to the DAPs.  We didn't get the discounted park-hoppers from Last Minute Travel as we were very close to not getting APs this year (due to work obligations and such).  Luckily, things worked out in the end and DBF still got us the DAPs (yay! - the plan worked ).  We will be going back during Thanksgiving weekend (Nov. 27-29) to enjoy the Christmas decorations without the crazy crowds.  Nov. 27th is a block-out day but we will just use the 1-day Park Hoppers that DBF won from the WoC summer drawing a few months ago 

I am super excited about going back to DLR for Christmas season this year and cannot wait to take more pictures to share on the boards


----------



## Flitterific

Dizneydaz said:


> And here are pictures of the almost 19 lbs. of candy and healthy snacks DD11 and I collected!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD11 admiring our haul. Not sure what's up with the look on her face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bagged by types. The healthy snacks are in the bags DLR gave out. We ended up with over 1-1/2 lbs of Craisins! (along with some carrots, apples, and raisins.)
> 
> 
> Hardest ones to find were the Ghiradelli (sp?) ones. We finally found them in TL. We ended up with 18 of them.
> BTW, I returned the candy I bought to give out to Sam's today. Saved myself $9 and untold calories!



Wow!  That's a LOT of candy!  DBF and I was only able to fill up half of the bag that Disney gave us during the party because I was too busy trying to meet the characters


----------



## Diznygrl

Flitterific said:


> We will be going back during Thanksgiving weekend (Nov. 27-29) to enjoy the Christmas decorations without the crazy crowds.  Nov. 27th is a block-out day but we will just use the 1-day Park Hoppers that DBF won from the WoC summer drawing a few months ago



I'm not so sure the words "Thanksgiving weekend" and "without the crazy crowds" go together.


----------



## Flitterific

Diznygrl said:


> I'm not so sure the words "Thanksgiving weekend" and "without the crazy crowds" go together.



Really?  Why do you say that?  I've read from others who went during Thanksgiving weekend that the crowds are really low (compared to when the Christmas season is full blown).  DBF and I were there Christmas weekend last year and it was a madhouse so I can't imagine that it'll be anything like that.  Anyhow, I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Diznygrl

I'll admit, I don't have any personal experience going Thanksgiving weekend.  It just seems to me that it would be pretty busy, being a national holiday and with Deluxe AP block outs and all.  Not as crazy as Christmas week, but then there's not much that's crazier than Christmas week at DL.  Maybe I'm totally off base, I don't know.  Perhaps more people who have been during Thanksgiving can weigh in on the subject.


----------



## funatdisney

I am a little late on posting about my trip last week. We got home on the 29th and was super busy until this morning!

We arrived on the 26th at 11:30am at the VGC and attended MHP the same night. We all (DH, DD(15), DD(12) and me) had a great time at MHP. We were able to get into the park at 4pm. I was hoping our room would be ready in enough time for all of us to get into the park by 3pm, but it was not ready at 2:30 (which is not really that unusual for a Villa - I was just hoping) I called the house phone at 2:45 and explained to the CM that we were waiting for our room and had tickets for MHP. They called my cell at 3pm and told me that the room would be ready by 3:30. I was so happy that they took into account that we had tickets and were able to do what they could to help us out. DH went to the room to wait for our luggage and the girls and I went into the park.

We got so much candy! DD(15) was in pain because she fell off her horse the day before, but that didn't stop her. She managed to visit every treat station 3 times! DH and I got at least 6 pounds of candy each and DD(12) had a lot less since she didn't really want that much candy to begin with. The candy station experience was such a trip. Nearly all the stations were handing out fistfuls of candy. It was like they couldn't get rid of it fast enough! After having my bag 1/2 full (we used the WoC bags we got from the picnic meal with FP for WoC), I wanted to get more raisins and craisins, which the CM never really gave them out unless you asked for them. So the next station where they had raisins, I asked for some raisins. The CM looked a little shocked and gave me one small box and about 10 pieces of candy! The next station that had craisins, the CM gave me one craisins pouch and a few chocolate candies. It was basically the same with the apples, carrots and the apple crisp pieces. It was so funny how I had to practically beg and plead for more of the healthy stuff. Since we had a refrigerator in the room, I thought the carrots and apples would be nice for snacking. It was refreshing to eat some carrots after all the candy we were munching on during the event. 

We never made it to the Cavalcade and saw the the fireworks from IASM. I really wanted to see the fireworks from the Castle, but the kids and hubby wanted to keep riding the rides and get more candy, so I couldn't get to the Castle early enough to get a spot right in front of the Castle. The nice thing about seeing the fireworks from IASM was there were very little people there, and we got to see the villian characters, Malificent, Hades, the evil Step-mother, Drillsilla, Anastasia, and Jafar walk past us on their way to and from the greeting area while the fireworks were on. DH got some cool pics of the girls with the fireworks going off in the backround. I will try to post them later, since I haven't had the time to down load them onto Photobucket yet. Next year I plan on getting in the fireworks in front of the Castle and see the Cavalcade, too.

One other thing I want to mention about our trip which was cool, but didn't have much to do with Halloween. Our room faced DCA and we were able to see the WoC from our balcony and front living room window. We got back to our room form MHP at 11:07. The WoC lights and water fountains were on. They were playing with a Tron presentation. It was quite spectacular to watch them play with different effects to see what would work and what can be done with all the elements from the WoC to give the best show for the Tron piece. They were trying to see if they could beam laser lights to hit the very top of Screamin' to give the effect of a short laser line moving smoothly over the tracks. We sat in the living room until 12:30am, watching them work through the Tron piece. They must have been practicing and playing with it all night. My DD(12) woke up at 4am and saw them still playing with the effects. They continued with this every night we were there. At times there were blue lights streaming into our room, and we knew that wasn't suppose to happen. Finally on the last night night (Thursday), they had the Tron section done, and were practicing on how to seam it into the WoC. They would start with a short piece from the WoC and seam in the Tron section and seam back into WoC. The whole time they played the music and had it piped into the TV. Not that we needed the TV. The music is quite loud and we were able to hear it without a problem. It turned out to be a good piece, even if we could only see it from an angle that faced more of the back side and right of the WoC. I wonder if they have added it onto the WoC or if it was for a special presentation.


----------



## amamax2

Ok, I was perusing the site and noticed this had fallen to page two...and that no one for _two_ days has bumped it up....so just want to officially wish it:

ADIEU 


Thanks to all who contributed and we'll see you, same time, same place, next year.  

Thread, you served us well, gave us great information, and great memories. We'll miss you.


----------



## Sherry E

Yes, adieu.  Just for now...not forever.

As moderator and creator of this thread, I thank everyone for their wonderful contributions.  It's okay to let the thread sink into the archives for now - it is remaining in the main Info sticky at the top of the page, where I put it, so it will always be easy to find and revive when the time comes, and it will be added to and resurrected next year, for HalloweenTime 2011.  I will also always bump it and refer people to it when someone is asking Halloween-related questions, and I encourage you all to do the same.  In fact, I will still refer people to Part One of the Superthread as well!

Of course, if anyone has anything else to contribute here, please feel free.  Or, maybe when the thread is next revived (when someone has a Halloween query), we can start posting a new wave of photos.

But if there is nothing new to really add here for a while, then it's time to make way for Christmas!!

Many of you have already joined us on the "Disney at Christmas" superthread, but if you haven't, be sure to pop on over and join in the celebration of that season!!


----------



## funatdisney

Well I know this may be a little late, but I wanted to post some pictures from our trip last week. When going through my pics, I realized that I don't have very much. Here we go:


Mickey's Halloween Party.











My one good shot of Splash Mountain:






My DD(15) tried to take some shots in front of Tom Sawyer's Island (sorry I still think of this attraction as TSI) Here the best of those.











I will post more later. My help to take down my Halloween decorations has arrived [DH & DD(12)]. We place "Mourning" cloth on our windows and door for Halloween (I should have taken a picture.) It was just too hot this week to take them down until today.


----------



## funatdisney

Some of the Castle before we moved on to IASM:

















Here are some shots of the fireworks from left of the IASW.
















In these, my girls are in the foreground.
















Well that's all. We are heading back to DLR in December. So I am on to the Christmas thread.


----------



## Dizneydaz

Here's some from our PP CD. I got the CDs yesterday. We didn't take many during the party. Didn't see many PP photogs out there.


----------



## amamax2

Fabulous pictures Dizneydaz!

You always seem to get such marvelous PP photos - every time we've ever done them, they are so lousy, I never end up buying the CD.  And what a great idea to have the PP photographer take a shot of a character by itself - I love it!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stitch4336

Ok, I'm SUPER late with my pics - I got sick right after we came home and then have been playing catch-up at work - fun!

Here are pics from the Haunted Gingerbread House workshop at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen...














DH taking his icing job VERY seriously!















And the finished product - not the neatest work in the world, but we had a blast!  





Totally worth the price and we would do it again.


----------



## stitch4336

Ok, and just one more pic I had to share!  Still waiting on my PP CD to arrive with the better pics, but this one DH took is pretty good.  We had SOOOO much fun at MHP!  Thanks to everyone for sharing their advice and tips


----------



## tdashgirl

stitch4336 said:


> Here are pics from the Haunted Gingerbread House workshop at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen...


Thanks for sharing these  I'm thinking of doing the Holiday one.


----------



## PrincessMaleficent

Here are a few of mine


----------



## Sherry E

stitch4336 said:


> Ok, I'm SUPER late with my pics - I got sick right after we came home and then have been playing catch-up at work - fun!
> 
> Here are pics from the Haunted Gingerbread House workshop at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH taking his icing job VERY seriously!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the finished product - not the neatest work in the world, but we had a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally worth the price and we would do it again.



stitch4336 - Awesome photos - and very much needed in this thread!  I think these are the first photos we have seen in either Halloween thread that show us what the gingerbread house workshop is like.  Thank you soooo much for posting them - they will be very useful to show as examples of what to expect for future HalloweenTime seasons.

Also, thank you to PrincessMaleficent, Dizneydaz and Liza for their amazing recent photos as well.  Liza, those fireworks/Castle pictures are fantastic!!


----------



## iKristin

My Photopass CD is in the mail so just waiting for it  ALSO!!! I started planning for Halloween 2011, WOOT WOOT!!! IT'S ONLY 326 DAYS UNTIL MY NEXT TRIP!!! hahaha


----------



## tksbaskets

LOVE the pictures from the party and the gingerbread workshop.  I am a tich hungry right now and they house pieces before decorating looked good enough to eat!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Also, thank you to PrincessMaleficent, Dizneydaz and Liza for their amazing recent photos as well.  Liza, those fireworks/Castle pictures are fantastic!!



I know. DH did a great job on getting those shots. He used to be yearbook photographer in high school (all four years), and really took what he learned to heart. He is always trying to find that special shot with neat effects and colors. I usually give him the camera for the night time shots.


----------



## AMouse&ADream

We took some video of the Halloween parade and fireworks last month:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uB-xZzy6-Ps


----------



## stitch4336

tksbaskets said:


> LOVE the pictures from the party and the gingerbread workshop.  I am a tich hungry right now and they house pieces before decorating looked good enough to eat!



LOL you should have smelled the room we were in - it was gingerbread heaven!  It was a little cruel that they didn't have any "extra" pieces for us to munch on.


----------



## iKristin

I would have taken a HUGE bite out of the roof and then said "oh a monster lives in my haunted gingerbread house, he ate a bite"


----------



## SurfinTX

I'm a bit late but my TR has finally reached MHP on the 15th.  A few pics.


----------



## stitch4336

iKristin said:


> I would have taken a HUGE bite out of the roof and then said "oh a monster lives in my haunted gingerbread house, he ate a bite"



  After letting it be admired for a day or so DH started breaking off pieces of the roof and kept telling me we must have termites!  All the candycorns disappeared from my little candycorn garden too - hmmmmm.


----------



## Vala

*peeking around the corner*

Yes, I am still alive too. Got home on the 15th, but have been swamped since then. Despite a minor accident that sent me on crutches I had a great time. Photopass CD has been ordered and I'll be posting more pictures shortly.


----------



## Curiouser&Curiouser

So I have pics that I've been wanting to share since I got back... I finally figured out how to do it... and I don't have enough posts on the board to post pics... so once I hit the 10 mark, my 11th post will be here!! 

But I am loving everyone else's post... Glad you all had a good time.  I can't wait till next the 2011 Halloween Party at Disneyland!! hehehe


----------



## funatdisney

Welcome to DISboards, Curiouser&Curiouser! I look forward to your pictures and reminiscing on my Halloween Time trip last October.


----------



## deejdigsdis

I didn't realize this thread was still alive and kicking!  I have lots o' Halloween pics that I was saving to post next year, but I'll post a few now.  I was there Oct. 25-29.

Window displays...


----------



## Curiouser&Curiouser

AWESOME deejdigsdis!!  The window displays were amazing and I loved looking at it all... of course I wanted to buy everything and recreate at home. 


Thanks funatdisney... I think I'll hit the 10 mark soon  )


----------



## funatdisney

Awesome pics, deejdigsdis. We were there at the same time. We stayed at the VGC from the 26th to the 29th. We go every year during the last week of Oct., but may have to change it next year. Got a few ideas kicking around in my head as an alternative.


----------



## tksbaskets

Thanks Deej!  Now I am experiencing non-buyers regret that I didn't splurge for the shadow box.

SIGH.  Something to look for this December at WDW!


----------



## Curiouser&Curiouser

I think we all loved it and I definately what to go again next year.  It was sooo fun walking around looking for treats... the Castle was AMAZING and DH and I really enjoyed holding hands, walking around in our costumes, and dancing to the music!  

My pictures aren't as aswesome as everyone else's... guess I better learn how to take better pictures 






In our costumes at the hotel... I was Tiger Lily and DH was a Jedi















Waiting for the parade... Peter Pan totally recognized me and shook my hand... wish I had got that 















Coloring finger puppets... bats and a cow I think at the Ranch





Some of the pumpkins










And some goodies we totally indulged in





Can't wait to go again!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Curiouser&Curiouser said:


> AWESOME deejdigsdis!!  The window displays were amazing and I loved looking at it all... of course I wanted to buy everything and recreate at home.



Thank you!  I think it is so fun to look at all the window displays.  I just now noticed that the "Happy Halloween" on the candy corn bag in the window on Main Street is the same "Happy Halloween" in the World of Disney window (referring to those last pics I posted).  I just checked out your pictures as well.  I'm glad you were finally able to post.   They were great and brought back some fun memories for me.  I really like the one of Daisy on the float.  Seeing your pics reminded me that I totally forgot to take a picture of those big Mickey heads with the purple banners draping down at MHP.  I took pics of the ghost ones but forgot to catch the others.  And I agree with you...the castle WAS amazing.  Such fun effects! 



funatdisney said:


> Awesome pics, deejdigsdis. We were there at the same time. We stayed at the VGC from the 26th to the 29th. We go every year during the last week of Oct., but may have to change it next year. Got a few ideas kicking around in my head as an alternative.



Thank you funatdisney!  Did you happen to go to MHP on the 26th?  That was the night we went.  We found the party to be much more crowded than our days.  Crazy!  It was fun, just more crowded than we were expecting.  How did the crowds in general compare between this year and other years for the last week of October?



tksbaskets said:


> Thanks Deej!  Now I am experiencing non-buyers regret that I didn't splurge for the shadow box.
> 
> SIGH.  Something to look for this December at WDW!



Oh, I know!  I love, love, love that thing.  Eek!  I'm getting excited for your trip. 

OK, since I popped in here to reply, I thought I'd put up a few more pics.

From the Halloween Tree:






One of my favorites:











I loved this pumpkin.  One of the more simple ones, but wow!  It's amazing how detailed and well-done they all were.


----------



## funatdisney

deejdigsdis said:


> Thank you funatdisney!  Did you happen to go to MHP on the 26th?  That was the night we went.  We found the party to be much more crowded than our days.  Crazy!  It was fun, just more crowded than we were expecting.  How did the crowds in general compare between this year and other years for the last week of October?



We did attend MHP on the 26th. I have attended every Halloween Party at DLR since it started. I have also attend MNSSHP in WDW, too. I thought that having it at DL made it a bit more crowded than in years past. I think it was because it was held in DL and they sold more tickets than they would have if it was held in DCA.

As for the crowd attendance. It has become more crowded in Oct in the past four years or so. My kid's school district takes the last week in Oct off. We always run into folks from Ventura any day of that week. I think a few adjoining states school districts have some time off or another in Oct. It makes for a busy month in general. Surprisingly enough, when we visit WDW in Oct, it is significantly smaller crowds except for EPCOT (Food and Wine festival. BTW a fall visit in WDW may be in the plans for next year. Maybe another two Halloween parties in two parks in one week kind of trip. )


----------



## Sherry E

Thank you so much for the latest amazing photos, Deej, Curiouser&Curiouser and SurfinTX (and anyone else I have forgotten to mention)!!

This thread is as vital and relevant and alive as we keep it and make it!!  

Of course, there won't be any 'news' on HalloweenTime 2011 for a long while.  I'm thinking we will have to wait until at least May before we start to hear anything, and then probably not until August for the rest of the info.

I am actually very interested to see what the start and end dates of the Halloween season will be in 2011, because I have a hunch it might go back to starting later in September, and the Halloween festivities may, possibly, continue into the first week of November - even, perhaps, ending as late as November 6th (because Halloween itself will be on a Monday this time, and not on a weekend, and the 'seasons' at DLR typically run through weekends and then stop).  The Halloween party may even start as late as October 7th - or as early as September 30!!  But I'm not sure how they will handle it.  It's going to be a bit trickier with the schedule in 2011 than it has been for the last few years, all because of Halloween being on Monday.

And if Halloween Time starts and ends later in 2011 than it has been the last few years, I'm pretty sure that Christmas Time at DLR will also start and end later than it has been.  It's going to be very interesting to see how it all pans out!!


----------



## Flitterific

Curiouser&Curiouser said:


> Some of the pumpkins



Curiouser&Curiouser - thanks for sharing your pictures.  I especially love the Monsters, Inc. pumpkins...too bad I missed those during our trip (they probably created them after I had left).




deejdigsdis said:


> I loved this pumpkin.  One of the more simple ones, but wow!  It's amazing how detailed and well-done they all were.



I love the Donald pumpkin as well - thanks for sharing! 



Sherry E said:


> Thank you so much for the latest amazing photos, Deej, Curiouser&Curiouser and SurfinTX (and anyone else I have forgotten to mention)!!
> 
> This thread is as vital and relevant and alive as we keep it and make it!!
> 
> Of course, there won't be any 'news' on HalloweenTime 2011 for a long while.  I'm thinking we will have to wait until at least May before we start to hear anything, and then probably not until August for the rest of the info.
> 
> I am actually very interested to see what the start and end dates of the Halloween season will be in 2011, because I have a hunch it might go back to starting later in September, and the Halloween festivities may, possibly, continue into the first week of November - even, perhaps, ending as late as November 6th (because Halloween itself will be on a Monday this time, and not on a weekend, and the 'seasons' at DLR typically run through weekends and then stop).  The Halloween party may even start as late as October 7th - or as early as September 30!!  But I'm not sure how they will handle it.  It's going to be a bit trickier with the schedule in 2011 than it has been for the last few years, all because of Halloween being on Monday.
> 
> And if Halloween Time starts and ends later in 2011 than it has been the last few years, I'm pretty sure that Christmas Time at DLR will also start and end later than it has been.  It's going to be very interesting to see how it all pans out!!



Sherry...I cannot wait to go back during Halloweentime next year (our DAPs will still be in effect until October 19th so I definitely want to make one last trip before they expire)   Even though DLR is not as decorated during Halloweentime as it is during Christmastime, from previous pictures that people posted, the decorations seem to vary more year to year.  Plus, even the characters wear different costumes.  I was kind of bummed out that all the characters were wearing the same winter wear this Christmas season but at least I didn't have to go character hunting for photo-ops


----------



## Sherry E

Flitterific said:


> Sherry...I cannot wait to go back during Halloweentime next year (our DAPs will still be in effect until October 19th so I definitely want to make one last trip before they expire)   Even though DLR is not as decorated during Halloweentime as it is during Christmastime, from previous pictures that people posted, the decorations seem to vary more year to year.  Plus, even the characters wear different costumes.  I was kind of bummed out that all the characters were wearing the same winter wear this Christmas season but at least I didn't have to go character hunting for photo-ops



Sadly, the decorations don't really vary much from year to year for Halloween Time.  The only thing that seems to change, specifically, is the Round-Up, because the pumpkins at the Round-Up can change from week to week or month to month.  Otherwise, everything is pretty much the same.  In fact, there is less of the Halloween decor than there was before because all traces of Halloween were removed from DCA.  I think that there may be a few more window displays for Halloween, too, but basically, they don't do as much as they could or should.  There is more to look at and discover during the holidays, because it's all over DLR - even in the hotels and the shops and the restaurants.  Halloween Time doesn't get like that, unfortunately.  I am hoping that eventually it will get to that point.

I was sad about missing Halloween Time this year (for the first time in a few years), but when I saw I could not do both Halloween and Christmas this year, the ultimate reason I skipped it is simply because, when it boils down to it, compared to Christmas time, there is just not as much to see for Halloween.  I want to get the most bang for my buck.  So if I was going to pool my funds into one trip, I wanted it to be for the holidays, where I could be kept busy for days and days and still not see everything.

However, now I have another AP, which is good until mid-November of 2011, so I will make sure to head to DLR for HalloweenTiime - though I think I could do it on one day and be okay with it, and save the multi-day trip for the holiday season...unless I become a millionaire, that is!!


----------



## iKristin

BUUUUMP since people are asking Halloween questions 

The Q&A (post #13) has also been updated with a few new questions. MORE TO COME!!


----------



## Belle Ella

It's still 10 months away but I was taking with my not-quite-cousin last night and we are totally going to DLR during Halloweentime and doing one of the parties this time. We are going to go all out on costumes and everything!!

And I swear, at some point I will block out a whole day to work on the ToC. So if you haven't been added, please don't worry!! It's that insane time of the year.


----------



## funatdisney

Looking over this page makes me miss Halloween Time already! It doesn't help that as a DVC member, I have already set my vacation dates for this year. I would like to go for 4 days in October, but I have to wait for March to book them. I hope I get the days I want. 

BTW, I made a salad for dinner last night and I put in a package of the dried cranberries I got trick or treating at MHP. Just what the salad needed. Yummers!


----------



## deejdigsdis

funatdisney said:


> Looking over this page makes me miss Halloween Time already! It doesn't help that as a DVC member, I have already set my vacation dates for this year. I would like to go for 4 days in October, but I have to wait for March to book them. I hope I get the days I want.
> 
> BTW, I made a salad for dinner last night and I put in a package of the dried cranberries I got trick or treating at MHP. Just what the salad needed. Yummers!



Oh that is so funny!  I happen to have one more package of dried cranberries left from MHP -- as well as one package of M&Ms.  I think I'll do the same thing.  With the cranberries, that is.


----------



## funatdisney

I don't know about that. M&Md sounds good, too 

You have only one piece of candy left? I still got bags and bags of candy. I even took it out for our NYE party which had lots of kids in attendance. Thry hardly put a dent in it!


----------



## Belle Ella

I just have to say a big thank you to everyone who shared information, stories, photos -- you name -- you all rock!!

I have finally finished the ToC for 2010!! I can't wait until we all get to start planning for 2011


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Belle Ella said:


> I just have to say a big thank you to everyone who shared information, stories, photos -- you name -- you all rock!!
> 
> I have finally finished the ToC for 2010!! I can't wait until we all get to start planning for 2011



If all goes well, I'll get to go. I'm thinking the middle of October during the week.


----------



## Belle Ella

Maybe I'll see you there 

No idea at all yet, when we'll be going. Just sometime in October so we can go to the Halloween party.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

our plans aren't set in stone either.  I was a little dishearten that fireworks weren't included with admission like in 2009.  But when I saw what could be had for the money, I may pony up for the party.

what are you thinking for your costumes?  I was thinking Jessica Rabbit (cause I should be skiny by then), but don't think I will because of the shoes.  Walking around in 4in heals at DL does't sound like a good time.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> I just have to say a big thank you to everyone who shared information, stories, photos -- you name -- you all rock!!
> 
> I have finally finished the ToC for 2010!! I can't wait until we all get to start planning for 2011



That's great! 

Except - just so no one gets confused - the Table of Contents and this whole thread in general were not just for 2010.  It's an ongoing, year-round Halloween info/planning/photo thread until we run out of pages.  It stays in the main Info sticky at the top of the page even after it reaches its page limit (unlike the check-in threads which get removed when the new year begins).  The reason it stays there is so that people can still refer to it for planning and info.

So I just wanted to clarify that so no one thought this thread was only for 2010.  It will continue on this year!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice ToC Jazz. I would like to go back to DL during the Halloween season so I can attend MHP. But we will wait and see. I would like to go during the first week of MHP, but it was just crazy during the first day of MHP last year. It would be nice to try it in the middle of the month and go back to DL.

You are right about that Sherry that this is an ongoing year-round thread. Just like the old Christmas thread before you started a new one was a good way to find info and plan for future Holiday trips.


----------



## Belle Ella

Didn't mean to make it sound like that. Just may way of saying that what everyone has added so far should all be up. I am totally stoked to rely on this thread for 2011 and add more as more comes up.

 For an all-inclusive Halloween thread!

Kisten - We're brainstorming right now. I might add a poll for my TR at a later date, but right now we've got Pooh and Piglet, Pinocchio and Jiminy Cricket, or Rapunzel and Mother Gothel. We're going all out, this much we know. I posted a photo of my cousins Buzz Lightyear costume she made back in 2008 on my TR the other night.


----------



## deejdigsdis

funatdisney said:


> I don't know about that. M&Md sounds good, too
> 
> You have only one piece of candy left? I still got bags and bags of candy. I even took it out for our NYE party which had lots of kids in attendance. Thry hardly put a dent in it!



I didn't get as much candy as I was expecting!   I think there was something like 20 minutes of party time left when I looked in my bag and noticed I had around 12-15 pieces.  So we spent the last 20 minutes getting in as much trick-or-treating as possible.   I had promised my 3 boys who weren't with me that trip that I would bring tons of candy home for them.  



Belle Ella said:


> I just have to say a big thank you to everyone who shared information, stories, photos -- you name -- you all rock!!
> 
> I have finally finished the ToC for 2010!! I can't wait until we all get to start planning for 2011



Wow, the ToC looks great!  Thanks to all those who put time and effort into organizing this thread.  I have tons more Halloween pics to share later -- maybe in a few months when this thread sinks again and more people are thinking Halloween-y thoughts.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I ended up with close to 20lbs of candy from the 2 MHP parties that I went to on Oct 5 & 8th. I brought a backpack with me, and as the bag got heavy, dumped it into the bag I had inside the backpack to even out the weight. I never did weight it, but it felt close to 20lbs, and I really felt the weight coming home as I put it in my Backpack (carryon), as I thought my suitcases were close to being overweight (they weren't). I loved visiting DL during Halloweentime, and was glad that I had an opportunity to do so thanks to DH. Am planning to visit the mouse at the end of the month as a surprise for the kids, driving down this time (although my DS7 smells a rat...me, but I keep throwing all sorts of diversions at him to throw him off the track). What he doesn't know is that I've got a character brekki planned for while we are down there, as this will be the last trip we take to the mouse for quite a while, as our finances are too tight to go as much as we would like to.


----------



## funatdisney

deejdigsdis said:


> I didn't get as much candy as I was expecting!   I think there was something like 20 minutes of party time left when I looked in my bag and noticed I had around 12-15 pieces.  So we spent the last 20 minutes getting in as much trick-or-treating as possible.   I had promised my 3 boys who weren't with me that trip that I would bring tons of candy home for them.



Oh that is so funny! I, on the other hand, had two in my family that couldn't get enough and made it a mission to get as much as they could. DD(15) wouldn't be caught dead trick or treating in our neighborhood, but was very comfortable trick or treating at MHP, and looking forward to her share of the loot. "This is going to be my special sash for the next year since I am _not_ tricking or treating at home! (She stomps her right foot for a full effect) DH: "You mean this cost me $44 per person? I had better get $44 worth of candy." DD(13) and I had a great time laughing at them with their efforts to walk by every treat station at least three times. I think they were getting dizzy with walking around and around empty stations we came across. I tried to get as much of the healthy stuff as I could and is why I still have cranberries left.

I am looking forward to going back and doing it again this October, but I am going to try not to get so much candy this time.


----------



## iKristin

My trip is 272 days away haha


----------



## iKristin

Alright here they come finally...My Halloween photos. I won't post them all cause I took a thousand pics this last trip haha. But I'll post the good/fun ones  They aren't all Halloween...just Halloween Time )


----------



## iKristin




----------



## rune_74

I'm planning a halloween trip...from the 17th to the 28th...any idea when HOJO will put up it's oct entertainment rates?


----------



## iKristin

Got the HoJo booked for my trip!!! October 10th through the 18th  Another day longer haha, the trip gets longer and longer each year. Can't wait!!! 270 days to go


----------



## Vala

I'll miss being at the park during Halloween. Right now it looks like I'm coming over for the start of the Christmas season this year.


----------



## funatdisney

Bumping with a picture.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDCL

I hope that the party starts mid-late Sept.  We are coming out to DL and wanting to hit the MHP before getting on the Wonder for the Mexican Riviera.  Normally we go to Port canaveral for our cruise and hit MNSSHP before we leave.  i prefer the special events versus going during the day.  Lines are so much lighter at MK at least during the party.  I really don't understand why WDW MNSSHP tickets go on sale in May and DL's not till Aug.  They are both Walt's parks  Anyhow I can't wait to read all your info...maybe tonight after the kids go to bed!!


----------



## Belle Ella

iKristin said:


> Got the HoJo booked for my trip!!! October 10th through the 18th  Another day longer haha, the trip gets longer and longer each year. Can't wait!!! 270 days to go



Nice!! I'm excited to see so many ET dates up for October. I'm hoping to narrow down dates with my cousin tonight so we can get a tentative booking in just so we can snag the rate before it disappears. Maybe we'll be there the same time, lol.

Totally spacing though, the ET dates are also the dates for the full AP discount, right?

Haha, nevermind. Just answered my own Q by searching through their boards. I was having a spazz moment.


----------



## funatdisney

Bumping with a picture.


----------



## funatdisney

Thanks Sherry for adding the 2011 October Check in and Halloween Party threads links to the Welcome post.


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, folks, I'm going to be adding some extra goodies to Post #1 of this thread - I want to do it over the next week so I can make sure everything is in place before people start coming here to plan their Halloween Time trips.  We've already got some great info in Kristin's post (fantastic job on updating the Q&A, Kristin!) and in Liza's Halloween parrty post, and, of course, Jazz did a bang-up job with the ToC.

For those of you who also subscribe to the Christmas Superthread, you know that I've been tweaking the first few posts on Page 1 to include links to holiday-oriented Trip Reports, Check-In/Meet threads, and also links to any other specific holiday-related threads or posts (here or on one of the other message boards), such as Candy Cane threads, Holiday Tour threads, etc.  Those are subjects we get asked about all the time, and so it's good to have links to relevant threads right there on Page 1.  I also posted some press release-type info about the season from 2010 and will change/update that when we get the Halloween Time info for 2011.



So...I am going to do a similar thing in Post #1 of this thread.  While I'm leaving the Q&A to Kristin, I'm going to be adding in a section of my first post for Halloween-related Trip Reports *or* blogs.  If you have a Halloween Time Trip Report that either has lots of details or lots of photos - or both! - please direct me to it so I can post the links...that is, if you would like your TR to be included!  I'm already planning on adding Jazz's Halloween TR, deejdigsdis' TR and Tksbaskets' TR, but I know there are more that I am forgetting!!

Also, I cannot recall where to find YellowMickeyPonchos/Nancy's Halloween Time blogs and HydroGuy's Halloween Time blog (even though I have read both of them).  I've lost them!  If anyone knows where they are off-hand (without having to seek them out) and can point me in the direction of those, I will link those too.  If you don't know where they are, that's okay. I will hunt them down!


Any Halloween-related videos, I think, should stay with the photos in the Table of Contents, and Jazz can add those in.



I will also be adding in a category for Halloween-related threads, such as any good thread I can find about the Happiest Haunts tour, etc.


The October Check-In/Meet threads have already been added to the first page, and whenever a September thread gets going I will add that in too.


----------



## Belle Ella

Sounds great Sherry!!


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, I've got Halloween Trip Reports, Blogs and Happiest Haunts Info in Post #1, as well as some Halloween Time info from 2010!

If you have a Halloween Time TR you would like me to add, let me know where to find it so I can link it in Post #1.


----------



## LKD

I have a TR  Very long one that I never finished! I'll get to finishing it soon 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2567107


----------



## iKristin

Looks like we'll be there the same time  Or around the same time Jazz lol


----------



## Sherry E

LKD said:


> I have a TR  Very long one that I never finished! I'll get to finishing it soon
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2567107



Woo hoo! I've got your TR link added in the first post, LKD!  Thanks for volunteering it.  I know there are more people out there with Halloween TR's and lots of photos - I recall seeing them in the past (though maybe they were for 2008 or 2009, but that's fine).  Unfortunately,they have drifted so far into the murky depths of the TR section that it's like looking for a needle in a haystack.  So I have to rely on my memory and also on all of you wonderful people to guide me to any Halloween Trip Reports of interest!




iKristin said:


> Looks like we'll be there the same time  Or around the same time Jazz lol



Kristin - what about you?  As big a Halloween Time fan as you are, don't you have some Trip Reports hiding somewhere?  If so, we certainly need to add a couple of them!


----------



## iKristin

I started one last trip but when my trip ended up being so horrible I quit following it  I'm hoping to actually get to make one this time around!


----------



## Sherry E

iKristin said:


> I started one last trip but when my trip ended up being so horrible I quit following it  I'm hoping to actually get to make one this time around!



Oh, gosh, that's right!  I remember that now (I think I was reading along with your TR)!  That's right - you had the whole mess with the hotel and then you had to wait for the refund and all that.  You ended up switching hotels, didn't you (which was not planned)?  Your trip got off to such a bad start.  Somehow you were able to make the most of it and have fun at the parties.  I guess I lost track of the TR after a while and never knew if it was finished.

Well, here's hoping that your Halloween trip this year will start off much, much better!



Hmmm....what about Vala?  Vala had a TR for a while (which I've lost track of) with lots of character photos.  Was that a Halloween TR?  Vala, are you out there?


----------



## iKristin

Yeah I'm hoping for a NON rainy trip this time around haha


----------



## Vala

Sherry E said:


> Hmmm....what about Vala?  Vala had a TR for a while (which I've lost track of) with lots of character photos.  Was that a Halloween TR?  Vala, are you out there?



Yes, I am around and yes, it was a Halloween trip report. 2009 though - did not get started on 2010 just yet unfortunately.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2338935


----------



## funatdisney

So I am playing around on photobucket. Look at what I made:


----------



## mvf-m11c

You forgot to add my TR Sherry to the thread. Here is my link to my TR on Oct. 1st - 3rd, 2010.

[post=38439390]mvf-m11c' Mickey's Halloween Party Weekend at the DLR" (October 1 - 3, 2010), starts Post # 40[/post]


----------



## Sherry E

Thanks, Bret!  And thanks so much for giving me the Post # where your Halloween TR starts so I don't have to look it up.  That saves me time and helps a lot!  

I am surprised I've remembered the TR's that I have remembered already, without help (and the blogs, too!)!  That's why I asked all of you guys here to let me know of any good Halloween TR's out there.  There's no way I can keep up with all of them otherwise.  (And I'm only adding certain ones to that section of the first post, with either lots of photos or lots of details - or both.)  

I'll add yours in just a few seconds, Bret - thanks again!




And Vala, thank you, too - yours stuck out in my mind because I remember there were lots and lots of character photos!  It doesn't have to be a 2010 TR (although when you get that one going, let me know).  I'm including 2009 and 2008, too.  I'll even include 2007 if the TR is a really good one!  So thank you for the link.  

Plus, I HAVE to have something from you in that first post, Vala, seeing as you were there with Kristin and me (and I think PHXscuba was there too) when that first Halloween thread began - way back in the beginning (which was, like, less than a year ago but it seems like it was five years ago!)!  As big a Halloween fan as you are, how could I not include a link to a Halloween TR from you on Page 1?  So I'll add yours in when I add Bret's in a few seconds.






I find that it's risky directing people to TR's or threads that are older than 2008, because most people use Photobucket, and I notice that many of the links to older photos are no longer valid, or the accounts are no longer active or some such thing.  In fact, in the first Halloween thread (Superthread, Part 1, I guess), I had included a bunch of Halloween-related links to various threads and photos scattered about on this forum...which were all good when I first looked them up in 2008 or so, but suddenly had become invalid by 2010!  More than half of the photos I linked people to were no longer showing!

I think there are a lot of people who load things to Photobucket for a certain purpose, then let the accounts go inactive or they move photos around and change the links.  So even though I know there were a couple of great Halloween-related TR's from 2008 or 2007 (from people I've not seen on the DIS in ages), I hesitate to hunt them down and add them in to Post #1 because I fear the photos will no longer be showing!


----------



## Vala

Sherry E said:


> And Vala, thank you, too - yours stuck out in my mind because I remember there were lots and lots of character photos!  It doesn't have to be a 2010 TR (although when you get that one going, let me know).  I'm including 2009 and 2008, too.  I'll even include 2007 if the TR is a really good one!  So thank you for the link.
> 
> Plus, I HAVE to have something from you in that first post, Vala, seeing as you were there with Kristin and me (and I think PHXscuba was there too) when that first Halloween thread began - way back in the beginning (which was, like, less than a year ago but it seems like it was five years ago!)!  As big a Halloween fan as you are, how could I not include a link to a Halloween TR from you on Page 1?  So I'll add yours in when I add Bret's in a few seconds.



Don't make me blush. 

I definitely have not forgotten about doing a 2010 report, just didn't find the time yet. That's probably going to be my last one until 2012 though... right now the schedule says it's probably going to be a Christmas trip this year.


----------



## Sherry E

Vala said:


> Don't make me blush.
> 
> I definitely have not forgotten about doing a 2010 report, just didn't find the time yet. That's probably going to be my last one until 2012 though... right now the schedule says it's probably going to be a Christmas trip this year.



I know what you mean.  As much as we all want to share our DLR trips as soon as we get home, so many things happen to delay the TR's.  I just did a long TR for my Christmas trip and I felt like it took forever (I'm sure the readres felt that way, too!) and I am actually shocked that I got it done in a month (it took about a full month from when my trip ended to finally finish it) because there were technical glitches galore, work I had to do and other 'stuff' that came up.  That's why it took so darn long to get back to this thread and the Christmas thread and revise them/add to them the way I had planned to do all along.  There had just simply not been enough time!

Well, if you're planning a Christmas trip, you know which thread to hop on into!  The Christmas Superthread!!!  Come join us over there when you get your plans going!

And thank you, Vala, for always being such a valuable contributor to the DIS, and especially to the Halloween threads.


----------



## Vala

Okay, now you really made me blush. 

Yeah, that's true. 
My injury kept me up forever and then it took the Photopass people almost a month to find my disappeared Jessie photos.

That was so freaking typical. For once a photographer was on the ball and really snapped away and the photos were gone. But at least they found them eventually.

Of course I'll eventually make it into the Christmas Super Thread. It just felt way too weird to start posting there until I at least have my dates semi-fixed.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Well I am onboard and will try to keep up with anything new but I am currently on page 10 of Halloween Superthread #1 Just wanted to say to those who started this Sherry especially there would not be a Halloween Superthread without you! You all  worked really really hard at the beginning to get it moving so thank you a year later for all the great info I have already gleaned from you all.

Halloween is a really special time for our family. My two oldest daughter DD24 and DD23 were both born in October so it started with really elaborate birthday/halloween bashes when they were little and morphed into us being "that house" that kids had to hit on Halloween as we went full out on everything from a complete mad scientists lab to a graveyard to The Nightmare before Christmas in our yard & home when they were teenagers I swear we started work on those displays as soon as Christmas was over every year.

My DD23 is getting married this Halloween 2011 with a Purple & Black beribboned cake ala Nightmare before Christmas.

So needless to say we are quite excited for our first ever Disney Halloween followed by a Halloween wedding this year.

We are using our 2010 Halloween costumes for the TOT party in 2011 since they were really great and pirates so fit into the Disney thing. Colton (DS6) is really hoping to get a pic with Capt Jack while in his costume. Here is a pic of us from the front page of the local paper during the town Halloween party in 2010.





So keep the Halloween spirit going until I catch up!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Way back in august you were mentioning Rankin Bass, one of the things we have in common and you said they did not do a halloween special. Wanted to let you know there is one out there. It is only VHS never went to DVD (yet) and originally aired in 1972. "Mad Monster Party" trailer video here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MAMamaibEM


----------



## funatdisney

Thank you for sharing. I remember seeing some scenes before. I may have seen it before. Wish it was in DVD. Maybe we should petition ABC Family to air it this year as part of their 13 Nights of Halloween.


----------



## Funball

funatdisney said:


> So I am playing around on photobucket. Look at what I made:


 


  i love it!!   vey good!!


----------



## funatdisney

Thanks Sara. I posted that a long time ago. You must have been busy catching up on this thread.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

funatdisney said:


> Thank you for sharing. I remember seeing some scenes before. I may have seen it before. Wish it was in DVD. Maybe we should petition ABC Family to air it this year as part of their 13 Nights of Halloween.



The ABC family thing is not the worst idea ever. This may never get to DVD as Rankin Jr is in a dispute with the company that bought the DVD rights to all the TV specials as he hasn't been paid as agreed and they are saying he took too long to speak up about it and won't pay.


----------



## funatdisney

That can take forever to settle! That is too bad. I would have liked to see it again.


----------



## Sherry E

Vala said:


> Okay, now you really made me blush.
> 
> Yeah, that's true.
> My injury kept me up forever and then it took the Photopass people almost a month to find my disappeared Jessie photos.
> 
> That was so freaking typical. For once a photographer was on the ball and really snapped away and the photos were gone. But at least they found them eventually.
> 
> Of course I'll eventually make it into the Christmas Super Thread. It just felt way too weird to start posting there until I at least have my dates semi-fixed.




Vala - Yep, having dates planned for a trip is good!  When you do get them together, we'll see you over on the Christmas Superthread.  And then hopefully, in the future, on the first page I will be adding in a link to a Christmas TR from you, under the Trip Reports section on Page 1??!!



TheColtonsMom said:


> Well I am onboard and will try to keep up with anything new but I am currently on page 10 of Halloween Superthread #1 Just wanted to say to those who started this Sherry especially there would not be a Halloween Superthread without you! You all  worked really really hard at the beginning to get it moving so thank you a year later for all the great info I have already gleaned from you all.
> 
> Halloween is a really special time for our family. My two oldest daughter DD24 and DD23 were both born in October so it started with really elaborate birthday/halloween bashes when they were little and morphed into us being "that house" that kids had to hit on Halloween as we went full out on everything from a complete mad scientists lab to a graveyard to The Nightmare before Christmas in our yard & home when they were teenagers I swear we started work on those displays as soon as Christmas was over every year.
> 
> My DD23 is getting married this Halloween 2011 with a Purple & Black beribboned cake ala Nightmare before Christmas.
> 
> So needless to say we are quite excited for our first ever Disney Halloween followed by a Halloween wedding this year.
> 
> We are using our 2010 Halloween costumes for the TOT party in 2011 since they were really great and pirates so fit into the Disney thing. Colton (DS6) is really hoping to get a pic with Capt Jack while in his costume. Here is a pic of us from the front page of the local paper during the town Halloween party in 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So keep the Halloween spirit going until I catch up!



Thank you for the nice comments, Sherri!  And welcome aboard!

The first Halloween thread (which turned into a disorganized Superthread, sort of on its own) was interesting, because when the OP first asked her question early last year, I don't think Halloween was as 'hot' of a topic here on the boards yet - not like it is now - even though Halloween Time as a season at DLR had been in full swing for a few years.  There were not as many folks who were willing to jump in with stories of their own experiences and share photos.  Really, it was iKristin, Vala and I giving info...and PHXscuba was the first one to suggest that we have a "panel of experts" there to answer questions.  Some of the links I tried to provide to other people's photos and things were good at first, and then they became inactive?

So at that time, I seemed to have more Halloween photos to share and I could kind of get everything kick started.  And then Vala and iKristin jumped in.  Then, eventually, we had AmyPond and 3Minnies1Mickey, etc., etc.

But...that first Halloween superthread took a loooooong time to pick up steam.  I remember checking the number of views on that thread repeatedly, and it was always hovering in the 2000 range, while the original Christmas thread (that turned into a superthread) was in the 16,000 views range!!  Christmas was waaaaaay ahead of Halloween in terms of being a popular subject, I think.

All of a sudden - and I'm not sure exactly when it happened in 2010 - the Halloween thread began to climb in views...and it kept climbing...and finally it soared waaaaay past Disney at Christmas (Part 1) in terms of views.  I recall that at one point we had something like 120,000 views for the Halloween thread and the Christmas thread was at like 30,000 or whatever.  It was crazy!

Suddenly, we had a much, much larger group of regulars on the Halloween thread, with many, many more people willing to share photos and relay information as it came in.  It was like a little Halloween community.  There are some folks I know I will see in both the Christmas threads and the Halloween threads (there are lots of us on both, as we love both holidays), but there are certain folks that I pretty much know I will only see in the Halloween thread.  So it was kind of fun that we had developed a core group of regulars!

And we even have a dance!  The Halloween Time Information Boogie! 

So it became clear that when Part 2 was started, we would have to have some organization to it (just like with the Christmas thread, Part 2).  That's when I recruited Jazz, Kristin and Liza to help me out.  And here we are today.

But yes, it took a lot of work, a lot of bumping of the first Halloween thread, and a lot of answering everyone's questions as they came in (making sure no one was skipped), to get that thread going.  But with a few dedicated followers, we built it up and it caught fire.  

I need to be sure to take more scenery/landscape/atmosphere photos during Halloween Time this year.  I have too many pictures with people, and not enough of just the decorations and things.  I mean, it won't be a 1600-photo bonanza like my Christmas trip, but I need some people-free shots!!

I love love love your family's pirate costumes above, Sherri!!  You guys look great!!

When you do a Halloween Time Trip Report after your trip, I'll be sure to add in the link here in the first post on Page 1!!





TheColtonsMom said:


> Way back in august you were mentioning Rankin Bass, one of the things we have in common and you said they did not do a halloween special. Wanted to let you know there is one out there. It is only VHS never went to DVD (yet) and originally aired in 1972. "Mad Monster Party" trailer video here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MAMamaibEM



Ah yes, Rankin-Bass!  That is definitely one of the main things we have in common, as we have discussed over in my TR.  Also, deejdigsdis loves their stuff too.  I think a lot of people would get confused to hear the name Rankin-Bass and not know what it was.  But if we were to say "Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer clay puppet special," everyone would know!!  I would bet there are a lot more Rankin Bass fans out there than we know!

I'm so excited to hear that they didn't ignore Halloween!  I knew that if Easter had a few specials, Halloween had to have one as well.  I don't recall ever seeing it as a kid, so it must not have been as frequent as the Christmas specials.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Did someone say Rankin-Bass?!?!

I haven't popped in here for quite a while.  I must have somehow sensed the talk of Rankin-Bass and it pulled me in like a magnet. 

Sherri - I love your costumes!  I love that you made the front page, too!  Ahh, I love small towns.   Could they have left out your last name and everyone would know who Sherri, Colton and Brandt were?  I remember having my picture in my town's paper back in high school for a speech I had given.  There were 6 of us girls in the picture and everyone's first and last names were listed -- except mine.  They just had my first name listed.  My English teacher teased me for the longest time...saying I was like Cher or Madonna...just one name needed.


----------



## Sherry E

deejdigsdis said:


> Did someone say Rankin-Bass?!?!
> 
> I haven't popped in here for quite a while.  I must have somehow sensed the talk of Rankin-Bass and it pulled me in like a magnet.



It's the Pull of the Puppets.... it is undeniable!!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

deejdigsdis said:


> Did someone say Rankin-Bass?!?!
> 
> I haven't popped in here for quite a while.  I must have somehow sensed the talk of Rankin-Bass and it pulled me in like a magnet.
> 
> Sherri - I love your costumes!  I love that you made the front page, too!  Ahh, I love small towns.   Could they have left out your last name and everyone would know who Sherri, Colton and Brandt were?  I remember having my picture in my town's paper back in high school for a speech I had given.  There were 6 of us girls in the picture and everyone's first and last names were listed -- except mine.  They just had my first name listed.  My English teacher teased me for the longest time...saying I was like Cher or Madonna...just one name needed.



Ah the pull of the puppets I love Sherrys phrase! Yep they could have left our last name out. I really do love it here even if we are now so far from DL. The funniest thing was they spelled my first name & Brant's name wrong but hey whatever we got to rib the editor about it. I now own the camera that was taken with as I bought it from him when he got his new one.


----------



## 6Smiles

I am starting to buy gift cards for our upcoming trip and I was wondering can Disney Gift cards be used to purchase the Halloween party tickets?  Or should I just set the money aside for them?

TIA
Kris


----------



## Sherry E

6Smiles said:


> I am starting to buy gift cards for our upcoming trip and I was wondering can Disney Gift cards be used to purchase the Halloween party tickets?  Or should I just set the money aside for them?
> 
> TIA
> Kris



Hi, Kris!!  Welcome to this thread (I know you're planning your Halloween Time trip and I was hoping you'd make it over here eventually!).

I'm going to go out on a limb and say yes, you will be able to use the gift cards for Halloween party tickets.  You can use them to buy regular Hoppers online, in the Disney stores or at the ticket booths at DLR, so I don't see why you wouldn't be able to use GC's for party tickets as well, unless, perhaps, if you ordered them over the phone - then they may not take them.

Other than that, the only situation I can envision in which you might not be able to use the GC's for the party tickets is if you want to apply a Disney Visa discount or something.  (For the last couple of years, the Disney Visa debit or credit card holders were able to get a discount for purchasing the tickets ahead of time, just like the AP holders are.)  In that case you would have to use your actual Disney Visa or Disney Visa rewards card to buy the party tickets and the gift card couldn't be used.

I've found that those gift cards are very versatile.  There is not too much that you _can't_ buy with them in the Disney realm of things, and not too many places where they are not accepted.  They can even be used for PhotoPass orders.  I used a bunch of them for my hotel stay in December (although that ended up being kind of a mess after I checked in).

Now...if DLR could only hurry and put out the dates for the Halloween party and the Halloween season in and of itself.  I think this year is going to be unusual date-wise in that I think there is a good chance that the party *may* actually begin on Friday, September 30th, whereas it usually begins on the first Friday in October.  And I think there's also a good chance that the Halloween season *may* end on November 6th, which seems late to me!!


----------



## 6Smiles

Hi Sherry.  I am planning our secret Anniversary/Halloween trip and learned many things from our last trip. Most Importantly is that MOM (that's me) needs to relax and let the chips fall where they may... it will make for a much nicer trip this year !  Also get lots of BTMRR fastpasses as this is my little ones favorite!  We are staying right across the street this year!

My thinking was the same as yours... if you can buy Park Hoppers with gift cards why not the party tickets.  I am so looking forward to this trip and have been planning a trip for a little bit.

Now I just have to wait for the party dates to be released and see if the 6 for 4 special will come out. October 1 is our 17th wedding anniversary and so arriving on Sept. 30th will allow us to celebrate our day in the parks!  I can't think of a better way.   

I'm hoping the 30th will be the first party as it was pretty crowded from what I've read, that way if it is Tuesday and Friday this year we can go to Tuesday and Friday the following week.

I am assuming that it will be in Disneyland again?  Or do you think it might get moved back to DCA this year? mmmmm...

Doesn't really matter to me just thrilled to be going again!


----------



## Sherry E

6Smiles said:


> Hi Sherry.  I am planning our secret Anniversary/Halloween trip and learned many things from our last trip. Most Importantly is that MOM (that's me) needs to relax and let the chips fall where they may... it will make for a much nicer trip this year !  Also get lots of BTMRR fastpasses as this is my little ones favorite!  We are staying right across the street this year!
> 
> My thinking was the same as yours... if you can buy Park Hoppers with gift cards why not the party tickets.  I am so looking forward to this trip and have been planning a trip for a little bit.
> 
> Now I just have to wait for the party dates to be released and see if the 6 for 4 special will come out. October 1 is our 17th wedding anniversary and so arriving on Sept. 30th will allow us to celebrate our day in the parks!  I can't think of a better way.
> 
> I'm hoping the 30th will be the first party as it was pretty crowded from what I've read, that way if it is Tuesday and Friday this year we can go to Tuesday and Friday the following week.
> 
> I am assuming that it will be in Disneyland again?  Or do you think it might get moved back to DCA this year? mmmmm...
> 
> Doesn't really matter to me just thrilled to be going again!



I think the party is most definitely going to be held in DL again.  In fact, I'm not sure if it will ever go back to DCA, even after all the work is done in DCA.  Right now, there is just too much construction madness happening in DCA.  Last year, they couldn't even manage to drag out the giant candy corn for Candy Corn Acres in DCA. DCA was pretty much left ignored as far as Halloween decor.

I think that bringing the Halloween party over to DL gave it an extra bit of 'magic' that it may have been lacking in DCA.  It also made it possible to have more treat stations and more character photo spots.  On the other hand, some folks have said that they felt it was too large and spread out (and daunting) in DL, whereas in DCA it was more concentrated and easier to manage.  

The main thing that I believe was a bonus to having the party in DCA was the fact that it included DCA in Halloween Time.  Without the party being held there and essentially the whole season being focused in Disneyland, DCA almost seems detached from Halloween Time entirely.  I almost kind of wish that they would alternate and do the party in one park one year, and then in the other park the next year, then keep switching off, just to mix things up and make it interesting...but I don't suppose that will ever happen.

I had an interesting conversation with a CM who worked the gift shop at the PPH last December, and he was saying that the Disney VIP's in charge of planning and all that had received an abundance of comments and complaints about all of the Halloween touches being taken out of DCA (so I'm not the only one who was annoyed!).  He said that he thinks that when all the work is done in DCA, they will start doing more there again for Halloween and Christmas - but the party itself may stay in DL.  I think there is going to eventually be a sort of Halloween overlay of Toy Story Midway Mania and a Halloween version of World of Color, so it seems like they are not totally disconnecting DCA from the season entirely.  But even just a few years of detachment seems like too much for me!!

My guess is that there will be a September 30th party start date - only because to start it on Friday, October 7th seems too late to me.  But you never know - it may begin on 10/7.  They always start the party on a Friday, and it never starts on the same day that the Halloween season begins - it's always one or two weeks later.  If they extend Halloween Time through Sunday, November 6th, then they may start the party on October 7th.  But if the season ends after Monday, October 31st, then I suspect the party would have the 9/30 start.

And will the season itself begin on 9/23?  It always begins on either the next to last Friday in September or the last Friday in September.  September 30 would be too late for a season start. So it would have to be 9/23, I'm thinking.  I think September 16 may be too early this year, but we'll see.



I think that celebrating your anniversary in DLR would, indeed, be very special and memorable!  And there's nothing wrong with some planning here and there.  Realxing and letting the chips fall where they may works to a point, but aa little structure is good too!


----------



## 6Smiles

I'm hoping for the 9/30 start so we get to attend 2 parties one to do the trick or treating and activities and one to do mostly the rides.  But we shall see.

I'm planning quite a bit - my kids liked the structure for the most part but i fast passed like the dickens last trip and missed some very special memories with my kiddos. My older kids went off by themselves for a bit and did some things and loved it.  What I meant was that I was so worried about the kids having a good time, I failed to relax and enjoy Disneyland myself.  Last trip seemed to be ride, ride, ride... no time to just enjoy all that is Disney.  This trip the kids are older, all but one is the right height for all the rides so I would like to stop and smell the roses a bit more this trip.

Are you planning on going this year?


----------



## Sherry E

6Smiles said:


> I'm hoping for the 9/30 start so we get to attend 2 parties one to do the trick or treating and activities and one to do mostly the rides.  But we shall see.
> 
> I'm planning quite a bit - my kids liked the structure for the most part but i fast passed like the dickens last trip and missed some very special memories with my kiddos. My older kids went off by themselves for a bit and did some things and loved it.  What I meant was that I was so worried about the kids having a good time, I failed to relax and enjoy Disneyland myself.  Last trip seemed to be ride, ride, ride... no time to just enjoy all that is Disney.  This trip the kids are older, all but one is the right height for all the rides so I would like to stop and smell the roses a bit more this trip.
> 
> Are you planning on going this year?



I have a hard enough time trying to plan for myself (and friends, if friends go with me to DLR).  Because  don't have kids, I can skip a lot of things if I choose to or if I don't have time to get to them.  I can be more flexible with meals if necessary.  I can kind of take thigns at my own pace.  When you have kids, you have to squeeze so many more activities into a trip to DLR, schedule meals, etc., which requires more planning (especially if you don't get to go to DLR too often).  I don't know what I would do if I had kids!  I don't think I could take time to stop and smell the roses, either!

So my hat's off to you and everyone else who plans wonderful trips to DLR for their famillies!  That's a lot of work in many cases!

I will definitely go to DLR this year.  I have to figure out the specifics - what to do in terms of a hotel and all that, etc..  For 2007, 2008 and 2009, I did both Halloween and Christmas trips to DLR.  I just love both of those seasons (which is funny because up until, say, 2001, I always used to go to DLR in the Summer - but not anymore!).  

In 2010, I was so very sad to have to miss Halloween Time.  Money was just not on my side to do both holiday seasons last year.  I chose to do a bang-up DLR Christmas trip (and got a good PIN code discount for the PPH), had an awesome time and really made up for not doing Halloween Time.  I can't miss Christmas time at DLR - that's just not an option (short of an emergency).

This year, I have an AP that expires in mid-November, which will, essentially be right before the holiday season kicks in.  I also have an offer to stay at the PPH one night for free, and then each additional night will be only $99.  That offer is good all year, minus certain holiday weeks.

So...since I will have the AP through Halloween season, there is absolutely no excuse to not go.  I want to do the Halloween party one night this year, so I'll go some time after it starts (preferably on opening night, though a less crowded weeknight may be better).  But I don't _think_ I want to use my PPH offer for a Halloween trip. I think I'd rather use it for another Christmas trip, and squeeze in an extra night (like 4 or 5 nights instead of 3)....although my AP will have expired by then, so I will have to figure out if I can renew or not.

So many details to think about and decisions to make...


----------



## 6Smiles

Planning is work but also a lot of fun.  The only issue for me is that I am in my last semester of school for awhile (I'm on 2 program wait lists) and all I can think about is getting back to Disneyland... not exactly productive for me. :rotfl2

That is a screaming deal for PPH!  $99.00/4 = 25.00 plus taxes. You should get some friends together and have a disney party 

I know you'll figure it out


----------



## TheColtonsMom

> Now...if DLR could only hurry and put out the dates for the Halloween party and the Halloween season in and of itself. I think this year is going to be unusual date-wise in that I think there is a good chance that the party may actually begin on Friday, September 30th, whereas it usually begins on the first Friday in October. And I think there's also a good chance that the Halloween season may end on November 6th, which seems late to me!!



I so wish they would announce these big event dates earlier...you know they are already planning I want to too  I hope the dates come out earlier than they did last year! In the meantime we just have to keep guessing & speculating.


----------



## iKristin

I booked HoJo a few weeks ago and got the 50% AP discount...so snatch those discounts up while you can for the month of October!!! Got 9 days for around $550


----------



## PixiDustDears

I've been slowly reading over the superthreads for months now.  Just a little bit here and there.  I would love some advice from those who have been before.  We are planning our trip this October.  I can't decided if I want to begin the trip with the TOT party or end with the party.  I see good and bad on both sides.  Which ever day we choose we will not be getting park tickets for that day.  That's why I was thinking the first day.  Drive in really late, sleep in, explore dtd, then tot party.  But of course ending our whole trip with a party would be great to.  Help!


----------



## iKristin

I would do it the first day, that way you dont have to stay late at the park on the last day if you end up getting tired. The party usually goes til midnight or 11 depending on the day.


----------



## Sherry E

PixiDustDears said:


> I've been slowly reading over the superthreads for months now.  Just a little bit here and there.  I would love some advice from those who have been before.  We are planning our trip this October.  I can't decided if I want to begin the trip with the TOT party or end with the party.  I see good and bad on both sides.  Which ever day we choose we will not be getting park tickets for that day.  That's why I was thinking the first day.  Drive in really late, sleep in, explore dtd, then tot party.  But of course ending our whole trip with a party would be great to.  Help!



Welcome, PixiDustDears!

This is a very interesting question you have and I can see advantages to either scenario (doing the party at the start of the trip or at the end of the trip).

I was hoping that Kristin and some of our other Halloween party regulars would chime in with their opinions.  I kind of knew which way I was leaning on the issue, but I have not gone to the party as much as some others in this thread have so I wanted someone else to speak up first!

Anyway, Kristin gave you the answer that I considered giving - to go at the beginning of your trip.  I was just mainly thinking along the lines of it being a nice way to start off the trip, but Kristin's reasoning is much more sensible - doing it at the end of the trip may mean that everyone is tired and worn out, and the party _may_ seem like more of a hassle at that point.  You may feel like you have to stay late even if you are exhausted.  

Yes, you could look at the party as being something fun to look forward to as a sort of finishing touch to the trip...but I'm still inclined to agree with Kristin. I think that it would be more practical to do the party at the beginning of the trip when energy abounds and everything is fresh and new!


----------



## iKristin

I'm always watching this board


----------



## funatdisney

PixiDustDears said:


> I've been slowly reading over the superthreads for months now.  Just a little bit here and there.  I would love some advice from those who have been before.  We are planning our trip this October.  I can't decided if I want to begin the trip with the TOT party or end with the party.  I see good and bad on both sides.  Which ever day we choose we will not be getting park tickets for that day.  That's why I was thinking the first day.  Drive in really late, sleep in, explore dtd, then tot
> party.  But of course ending our whole trip with a party would be great to.  Help!



Welcome to DISboards and the Halloween at DL Superthread, PixiDustDears!

I would agree with Kristin and Sherry.

We are DVC members and last year I booked our room in January long before the they announced the MHP dates. When the dates were announced, it turned out that I had two choices to attend the Party based on my booked dates: the first night or the last night! I faced the very same dilemma. We had a 4 day passes from Costco for my two teenage DDs and I wanted to save two of the 4 days for a Dec trip, which would then be use towards annual passes.

I decided on the first night to attend the MHP. Here were my reasons: 

1. The Party ticket allowed us to go into DL and wouldn't use one of my 4 day passes.

2. We could sleep in which was important because we would be hyper and excited after the party. It turned out that we didn't go to sleep until 1:30 am. We were watching them test the WOC's Tron segment.

3. I knew we would be too tired to really enjoy MHP if we attended the last night of our stay.

4. The two options were to attend a Tuesday party (first night) or a Friday party (last night). I did _not_ want to attend a Friday night party. Too many people and with the party ending at midnight it would have been a tough time in the morning. Which leads me to my fifth reason...

5. In addition, we would have to wake up early to pack, cook breakfast (we had a one bedroom with a full kitchen and I use it!) and head on out. It would have been too much to wake up and do everything we needed to do on check out day.

It turned out to be a good plan, but for one thing. The DVC units are usually never ready before 4 pm. We did arrive by11 am in hopes that there might be a room ready earlier than 4 pm. What to do about the costumes was the big problem. I had packed the girl's costumes and make up in a separate bag and didn't have the bell hop take them when we pulled up front. If we had a room ready in time to change in the room fine. If not, we could change in the bathrooms in the GCH (the bathrooms have full doors). It turned out that the room wasn't ready, and the girls changed in the GHC bathrooms. Not really that bad and we had a lot of company. It was kind of neat to see everyone's costumes. It was sort of like a dressing room for a play.

All in all, I would definitely choose the first night to attend MHP again.


----------



## 6Smiles

iKristin said:


> I'm always watching this board



Hi iKristin thought you could use a snack   Figured you must be getting hungry watching the board and all.

Kris


----------



## funatdisney




----------



## tzeitel

I have a question - sorry if it is something that has been discussed pages ago  - are fireworks and F! done weekdays during October? 

We are going 23-28 and was wondering if this is still considered off season enough for them to be on only on weekends.  We get there on a Sunday but not sure how long we will last since we are driving overnight on the 22nd - we might be a little loopy by the time the good stuff starts 

Oh, another question - this will be our first time doing the Halloween party and was confused about the tickets. Do we need to have park tickets and the party tickets or just the party tickets? If just the party tickets I figured we could do something else during the day and then go to DLR just for the party.


----------



## iKristin

lol funny, I could use a snack  It's what happens when you work on computers aaaaall day long. So I keep Disboards open usually all day in the background hehe


----------



## Sherry E

tzeitel said:


> I have a question - sorry if it is something that has been discussed pages ago  - are fireworks and F! done weekdays during October?
> 
> We are going 23-28 and was wondering if this is still considered off season enough for them to be on only on weekends.  We get there on a Sunday but not sure how long we will last since we are driving overnight on the 22nd - we might be a little loopy by the time the good stuff starts
> 
> Oh, another question - this will be our first time doing the Halloween party and was confused about the tickets. Do we need to have park tickets and the party tickets or just the party tickets? If just the party tickets I figured we could do something else during the day and then go to DLR just for the party.




tzeitel - I was waiting to see if any of our other regulars would answer.

Okay, let's see - as for the party tickets....the party will start at a certain time - for example, 6 p.m. or 7 p.m.  Something like that, depending on which day you are going (a Friday or whichever weekday they offer as an option).  DLR will most likely do what they did last year and let guests in a few hours early.  So if your party night has a start time of 7 p.m., they will probably let you in at 4 p.m. (that could change this year but I'm guessing it will be a similar set-up).  The 6 p.m. party nights will probably allow guests in at 3 p.m.

So, therefore, if you can do without going into Disneyland park earlier in the day and just go in when they let you in for the party (3 p.m. or 4 p.m.-ish), you won't need an extra ticket.  All you will need to get into the party inside DL is the party ticket itself.  

Of course, if you want to go and hang out in California Adventure earlier in the day, you will need a ticket - but you can probably just get a one-day/one-park ticket for that and then use the party ticket to get into Disneyland later in the day. 

As for fireworks - the Halloween Screams fireworks will most likely be a party exclusive again, so that you will only be able to see on party nights.

Now, they did run other (regular) fireworks on Saturdays and Sundays last year (the party was held on Fridays and Tuesdays and on Halloween).

I don't recall if the non-Halloween fireworks ran on the other nights of the week - hopefully someone else will remember that.

When you say you are going on "23-28," do you mean October?  September is still kind of considered off-peak.  October is a different story now (though it used to be considered off-peak).  At this point, we are not even sure if Halloween Time (as a season) is going to begin on September 16 (seems too early for this year), September 23rd (that's my pick for the start date) or September 30 (I think the party will start on this day, but not the season in general).  Once it hits October, the crowds pick up and the hotel rates go up - indicating peak season!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> I don't recall if the non-Halloween fireworks ran on the other nights of the week - hopefully someone else will remember that.



RDCT was running on Saturdays and Sundays (except Halloween day on Sunday) during the month of October last year. The weekdays were not showing the fireworks last year.

F! was still performing on Saturdays and Sundays only.


----------



## 6Smiles

Thanks for all the information for us newbies, I had the same questions and am very happy with the info as my plan is unfolding nicely.

Now just watching for the party dates  ... I know we have awhile before they caome out


----------



## funatdisney

Sorry guys. I was out for the day. Went to..uh..Disneyland! 

DH and I went to buy the Bambi pin, and we had great fun looking at all the pins with the different film clips from the movie. The very last one (after visiting three of the pin stores and WOD store) had a clip with Thumper and Bambi! My DD is going to love this Christmas present.

Anyway, Sherry is, of course, right on with her response. I bet they keep the Party starting times at 6pm for a weekday party and 7 pm for a weekend party. Although in the first couple of years, the Party did start at 6:30 and 7:30.


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

Hi all!

Wow, it feels like forever since I have posted! 

I am soooooo happy to have found this thread! I had been very active last year as we spent Christmas at DL and are now planning the big Halloween trip. We  sure are excited to be going back again and because Halloween is not celebrated down here in Australia, we are super excited!!!
We purchased annual passes for the Christmas trip as we were in Anaheim for 3 weeks! Turns out this was a great thing as they will still be valid in October so we won't need to purchase tickets!!!
So, I will be sticking around and counting down with great anticipation!
Now, am off to finally start the big TR as the Photopass CD has finally arrived!!!

Sue


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> RDCT was running on Saturdays and Sundays (except Halloween day on Sunday) during the month of October last year. The weekdays were not showing the fireworks last year.
> 
> F! was still performing on Saturdays and Sundays only.



Thanks, Bret, for clarifying that!  That was the main thing I couldn't recall - whether or not the regular, non-Halloween fireworks (RDCT) ran on other weeknights besides Saturday and Sunday and besides the Halloween party nights last year.  But I guess they did not.  That's funny because in 2009, not only did the general public get to see Halloween Screams as part of the DL entertainment, but they ran HS fireworks every night during the entire Halloween season (not just Saturday and Sunday).  What a difference a year made!



6Smiles said:


> Thanks for all the information for us newbies, I had the same questions and am very happy with the info as my plan is unfolding nicely.
> 
> Now just watching for the party dates  ... I know we have awhile before they caome out



You're welcome, Kris!  Yep, I think that we have at least until May.  Last year we found out some info via the Disney Parks blog in May-ish.  And then the rest of the info trickled in slowly over the next couple of months.  And then the cool Halloween Time mini site (with graphics and sounds and fun stuff) that we were all waiting for didn't show up on the DLR website until literally like a week before the season started!  Only a week!  Also, the Disneyland News website is a good resource (where all the good press releases like the one I quoted in Post #1 of this thread come from).



Minnie Sue Oz said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Wow, it feels like forever since I have posted!
> 
> I am soooooo happy to have found this thread! I had been very active last year as we spent Christmas at DL and are now planning the big Halloween trip. We  sure are excited to be going back again and because Halloween is not celebrated down here in Australia, we are super excited!!!
> We purchased annual passes for the Christmas trip as we were in Anaheim for 3 weeks! Turns out this was a great thing as they will still be valid in October so we won't need to purchase tickets!!!
> So, I will be sticking around and counting down with great anticipation!
> Now, am off to finally start the big TR as the Photopass CD has finally arrived!!!
> 
> Sue



Hi, Minnie Sue Oz!!  You must make sure to hop over to the Christmas Superthread (Part 2) and let us know how the Christmas trip went - and share some photos there if you can!

I'm so glad to hear you are making a Halloween Time trip!  You will find that Halloween Time is not as all-encompassing as the Christmas season is at DLR.  There are not as many decorations and little touches here and there as are there during the holiday season (just in case you go in expecting the same kind of all-over-the-resort type of experience).  But it's still really cool and it's a very fun time!  Some folks prefer Halloween over Christmas because it's more of a novelty.

Keep an eye on the first post of this thread - it directs you to Kristin's Q&A post and Liza/funatdisney's Halloween party information post (general party information - not specific to any year).  Belle Ella's Table of Contents in Post #2 will guide you to all kinds of photos in different categories.

Also, I have some links to cool Halloween blogs and Trip Reports in the first post, as well as other useful Halloween Time information/threads.  I will update that first post with new info when it comes in.

And when you get your Christmas TR finished or at least a good part of it is underway, let me know and I will add a link to it on Page 1 of the Christmas Superthread!!


----------



## tzeitel

Thanks for the info Sherry E   We will be there in Oct. - we had always lived on the east coast but now we are closer to DLR than to WDW and nothing will stop me from seeing the Haunted Mansion all done up NBC style 

I think we will take that half day before the party to hang out at the pool or go shopping at DTD.  If we spend all day at DLR we would be too tired to really party that night


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Thanks, Bret, for clarifying that!  That was the main thing I couldn't recall - whether or not the regular, non-Halloween fireworks (RDCT) ran on other weeknights besides Saturday and Sunday and besides the Halloween party nights last year.  But I guess they did not.  That's funny because in 2009, not only did the general public get to see Halloween Screams as part of the DL entertainment, but they ran HS fireworks every night during the entire Halloween season (not just Saturday and Sunday).  What a difference a year made!



Yea what a difference from 2009 when they showed HS all the days during October and last year it was only exclusive for MHP ticket holders only. It was so popular in 2009 that the streets were so crowded that it almost seems like New Ears Eve at DL. Luckily I didn't go to DL that year when HS made its debut. At least they showed the popular RDCT firework show on those days during October. It would be bad if they didn't show any fireworks during those nights.


----------



## Curiouser&Curiouser

I keep checking the DL website to see if dates get posted.  I know it's way tooooo early, but can't blame a girl for being obsessive.  hehe

I don't want to start planning in case they mess with the party dates, but I guess I could just always change hotel dates (but possibly miss out on good rates).  

Eight months away and I'm already excited!!  Maybe I can sneak in a late spring trip to ease the panic.


----------



## iKristin

Last year it was August before we had Halloween dates  It'll be a long while


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

iKristin said:


> Last year it was August before we had Halloween dates  It'll be a long while



Oh my....................August

I will have worn out a space in the carpet from pacing by then!!!

But thanks for letting us know. At least I can now concentrate on the first part of the trip. Have to appease DH who likes DLR, but is just not as into it as me and the DD!!! So, we decided to do a Mexican Riviera cruise first to keep him happy ( and so I can spend as many Halloween moments in the park as possible!!! )

At least we can all count down together........................always more fun to have friends along!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Minnie Sue Oz said:


> Oh my....................August
> 
> I will have worn out a space in the carpet from pacing by then!!!
> 
> But thanks for letting us know. At least I can now concentrate on the first part of the trip. Have to appease DH who likes DLR, but is just not as into it as me and the DD!!! So, we decided to do a Mexican Riviera cruise first to keep him happy ( and so I can spend as many Halloween moments in the park as possible!!! )
> 
> At least we can all count down together........................always more fun to have friends along!!!



Minnie Sue Oz - Don't know if you saw my reply to you above, but be sure to pop over to the Christmas Superthread and let us know how the DLR holiday trip went - with photos, if you can!





I just wanted to clarify about the dates, so no one is confused - we had the start date for Halloween Time (the season) in late May or early June of last year. I think it was late May.  (And I found out the start date for the Christmas season in July.)  Heather Hust Rivera (on the Disney Parks Blog) revealed it in one of her responses to comments about the Halloween Party moving into Disneyland.  The season start and end dates will probably not be that hard to figure out early (though not _this_ early) because Disney will have those set well in advance - they probably know them now - and they leak them out in different ways, if not on the DLR website.

The 'official' announcement of the season start date - meaning when Disneyland Resort puts it up on its own website - didn't come until their Summer season was over or almost over (which is in August).  Summer ended on 8/29 last year, in DLR season terms.  But we already knew what the start date for Halloween Time was well before that.

Also, sometimes D News (official Disney source) sends out an e-mail (I think they do it only a few times a year) and that will show season start dates in it too.  That's how I found out the Christmas season start and end dates in July - from D News.

The Disneyland News website (and official Disney source) will post press releases about things.  See Post #1 of this thread for the press release from last year.

It's just that you won't see the Halloween season start dates on the actual Disneyland Resort website until August, and the Halloween mini-site will not come out until probably a week or two before the season begins.  We will find out the start dates to the season way before that, though, because they will trickle out in other arenas.

As for the Halloween party, we may or may not find out the dates for that in advance.  It depends on if there are any special early blogs or articles about it that mention it. But the tickets go on sale for advanced buyers first (like AP holders and Disney Visa holders, DVC members, things like that), before they go on sale to the general public, and there may be press releases and blogs about that, so we _could possibly_ have the party dates as early as May or June.  I think the party dates are more subject to change or be bumped around, whereas I think DLR already knows when the season itself will be.

In any case, the places to look for the official Disney information are the Disney Parks Blog, the Disneyland News website, sometimes D23, and any e-mails you may get from D News or Disney Destinations.  

The Disneyland Resort website will actually probably be the last place to post information!  But check any of those for news.


----------



## iKristin

Yeah the ticket dates for the party are the last thing I plan for my trip. Hotel is first (check), airline is second (not yet check), transportation is third (not yet check) and then spending money and all the little details and then trick or treat party  I've gotten it down to a pattern haha


----------



## TheColtonsMom

iKristin said:


> Yeah the ticket dates for the party are the last thing I plan for my trip. Hotel is first (check), airline is second (not yet check), transportation is third (not yet check) and then spending money and all the little details and then trick or treat party  I've gotten it down to a pattern haha



I have almost the same list except I moved airline tickets up to first now because of having to end up changing my hotel reservations due to when I could get the right flights...that fiasco ended me up at the not so quality Inn at Christmas.


----------



## iKristin

Aw  yeah I have to do airlines second because Jetblue doesn't have my flights on sale until usually March/April.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

iKristin said:


> Aw  yeah I have to do airlines second because Jetblue doesn't have my flights on sale until usually March/April.



I have already been watching the flights. We have to fly Frontier this time since I have a $400 credit voucher due to getting bumped at Christmas last year and they just put up the flights for October but I want them to go down!


----------



## iKristin

I'm watching Jetblue and right now for August the flights seem spendy!! But that is Summer break and October isn't  So I'm hoping the prices are just because of Summer


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

Sherry E said:


> Minnie Sue Oz - Don't know if you saw my reply to you above, but be sure to pop over to the Christmas Superthread and let us know how the DLR holiday trip went - with photos, if you can!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sherry!
> 
> I sure did get your post and guess what???!!! I have just uploaded my very first photos ever into Photobucket and will be starting the TR real soon! I have never done one before, but have taken some tips from the boards so I hope I do OK!
> 
> I will let you know when we are well and truly up and running!
> 
> ***Goes off to test pic uploading!!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sue


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Keep an eye on the first post of this thread - it directs you to Kristin's Q&A post and Liza/funatdisney's Halloween party information post (general party information - not specific to any year).  Belle Ella's Table of Contents in Post #2 will guide you to all kinds of photos in different categories.



Sherry, I left last year's information about Mickey's Halloween Party. I thought it would help to know what the official dates and activities were in 2010. Also, it will give a quick comparison to 2011 MHP when it is announced. 

When looking over my e-mails, I noticed that I bought my AP MHP tickets on June 6, 2010. They must have announced the Party dates in May. I do remember that AP holders and Disney Visa holders had a full month to purchase the tickets before it opened to the general public in July. I also want to clarify that the APs, Disney Visa holders and DVC members were able to buy the discounted tickets up until the night of the event (if you opted for the e-ticket) The discounted prices were not limited to those card holders who purchased in June.

Where do you sign up to receive the D-news e-mail?


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> Sherry, I left last year's information about Mickey's Halloween Party. I thought it would help to know what the official dates and activities were in 2010. Also, it will give a quick comparison to 2011 MHP when it is announced.
> 
> When looking over my e-mails, I noticed that I bought my AP MHP tickets on June 6, 2010. They must have announced the Party dates in May. I do remember that AP holders and Disney Visa holders had a full month to purchase the tickets before it opened to the general public in July. I also want to clarify that the APs, Disney Visa holders and DVC members were able to buy the discounted tickets up until the night of the event (if you opted for the e-ticket) The discounted prices were not limited to those card holders who purchased in June.
> 
> Where do you sign up to receive the D-news e-mail?



Liza -

_D News_ just found me somehow!  I have no idea.  I get the Disney "Insider" thingy all the time - which I think everyone gets.  But "D News" seems to only show up in my e-mail box a few times a year.  It's definitely "official" Disney, but I'm not sure if it's primarily Disney Destinations that sends it out or strictly Disney Parks.  I'm sure other people on the DIS get D News, but since it's so infrequent they may not remember it.  

Last year I got my July issue of D News and was thrilled to see the dates for Christmas announced.  It was great to know them way ahead of schedule - and ahead of other Disney message boards!  Muahahahahahahahaha!!  But I know that other people get D News too, because MouseSavers was mentioning the same e-mail with the holiday dates announced - although MouseSavers didn't get the e-mail until a week or two after I did.

So, basically, what that means is...The DIS scooped the other sites on the holiday dates last year!!  Aha!!  Take that, competitors!!

After I got _D News_ in July, I think I got two or three more D News e-mails for the remainder of the year.  They definitely seemed to pick up in sending them in the second half of the year.

In any case, yes, *official* Disney sources/sites/emails include _D News, Disney Destinations, D23, Disney Parks Blog, Disneyland News _and, of course, the actual _Disneyland Resort Website_.  I guess the _Disney Insider_ (e-mail) is official, too, but that never has any really good 'breaking news.'

*Unofficial* sources of Disney (though maybe highly reliable much of the time!) are places like us/The DIS, MousePlanet, Miceage, MouseSavers, Mouse Info, Laughing Place, etc.  We are not directly part of/affiliated with Disney so we are unofficial.  Most of the time we unofficial folks will get news from the official sources and then pass it on.  



Yes, I do remember that the Disney Visa, DVC and AP people were able to get their party tickets all the way up until the event.  I knew that.  My point in bringing up the fact that they were able to get their party tickets early was to show that the dates for the party were known before August.  Kristin mentioned something about August, and I wanted to clarify that we had both the Halloween Time season dates before August (May 28th was when Heather Hust Rivera's blog about the MHP on the Parks Blog was posted, and she gave the Halloween Time start date in her replies) as well as the Halloween party dates before August.  I'm sure that this year the dates for both the season and the party will trickle out in some way before August, but the actual Disneyland website itself will not put up the dates or the mini-site until much closer to Halloween Time, like after the Summer season ends in August.

I also have 2010 info for the season in my Welcome post, although I'll remove it when the 2011 info comes out to avoid confusion.  In your wonderful Party post there will always be the "General Party Info" describing the party and what it's like, even when we don't have the prices and dates for the current year's party.  In fact, let's just say they decide to skip a party one year (I doubt they would, but let's just say).  There would still need to be just the general party description and info in your post that is not specific to any year, just kind of telling people what happens at the party, what you can do or see there, etc.  An overview, let's say.  Maybe you can even add in some cute, tiny little thumbnails or highlight reel photos from the party in that post - like I did in the Welcome post.  That would be fun!

One thing you might want to change is the sentence that says, "Here is the information for *this* year's party "  Maybe make it "last year's party."


----------



## iKristin

At least it's not the first Disneyland trick or treat party, cause last year seemed so unorganized when it came to them releasing info. Maybe it'll be better this year.


----------



## Sherry E

iKristin said:


> At least it's not the first Disneyland trick or treat party, cause last year seemed so unorganized when it came to them releasing info. Maybe it'll be better this year.



Kristin, ain't that the truth!  Remember how it was last year?  It was very out of whack.  It almost seemd like when 2010 began, Disney probably thought the Halloween party was going to be held in DCA again.  As the first couple of months set in and they saw how the year was going to unfold and how the construction was going to affect DCA, I bet the VIP's at the planning meetings decided they'd better stick the party over in DL instead.  I just somehow have a feeling that they did not begin last year with the knowledge that the party would be held in DL.  I assume that they eventually planned to move the party to DL (like in the next few years), but I get the feeling that they were not really planning on doing it in 2010...but they had to make a decision based on what was happening then.

I wish they would release the season dates and the party dates at the same time,too - officially, meaning on the DLR website so we don't have to go and seek out the info through another Disney source.  I wish they would put the Halloween Time dates and the party dates on the actual Disneyland website (since that's where many people will look first for info) - and do it early in the year.

It seems like - from all the talk of what the Disney execs are planning in terms of making DLR more of a vacation destination and treating it as such over the next couple of years (possible online ride reservations, online dining reservations, online hotel check-in, etc.) - they should also start releasing dates much, much earlier than they do on the DLR website, so that all of these folks they are trying to attract from other states and countries can plan their trips accordingly.  We already know that WDW trips require some things to be done 6 months in advance.  If you are going to start making DLR to be more WDW-like and make it more of a vacation destination, then you have to start releasing season dates and event dates way in advance!  Don't wait until summer to do that!

Likewise for Christmastime - if they are planning on moving the Candlelight Processional into California Adventure this year (rumor) and if they are planning to have a Christmas party in DL (speculation), then let everyone know now - or at least in the next couple of months - so that they can plan for it!


----------



## iKristin

I have a feeling the ride reservation is going to be just like the fast pass. Where there are only so many reservations for a time period so that the lines on the normal side can keep moving. That's the only way I can see their idea ACTUALLY working. I mean if they made it so that everyone had to reserve a ride it would really cause a drop in people. I'd quit going that's for sure, because I don't want my vacation planned like that, I want the freedom of riding what rides I want when I want...and maybe even twice in a row sometimes!! hehe


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Sherry E said:


> In any case, yes, *official* Disney sources/sites/emails include _D News, Disney Destinations, D23, Disney Parks Blog, Disneyland News _and, of course, the actual _Disneyland Resort Website_.  I guess the _Disney Insider_ (e-mail) is official, too, but that never has any really good 'breaking news.'



http://www.disneylandnews.com is the link to Disneyland news, but to sign up on the site you need to be with the media. I don't know why SherryE gets the e-mails (wish I did) maybe they know she is a mod here? But you can check the site without being signed up and see the press releases. There hasn't been a new one at this point since the January 27 The Magic The Memories & You show.


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Last year I got my July issue of D News and was thrilled to see the dates for Christmas announced.  It was great to know them way ahead of schedule - and ahead of other Disney message boards!  Muahahahahahahahaha!!  But I know that other people get D News too, because MouseSavers was mentioning the same e-mail with the holiday dates announced - although MouseSavers didn't get the e-mail until a week or two after I did.
> 
> So, basically, what that means is...The DIS scooped the other sites on the holiday dates last year!!  Aha!!  Take that, competitors!!
> 
> After I got _D News_ in July, I think I got two or three more D News e-mails for the remainder of the year.  They definitely seemed to pick up in sending them in the second half of the year.



So you have the scoop!  Someone must have sprinkled some pixie dust your way, since you are receiving the D News e-mails. Are there any D News sent earlier in the year? or are they mostly in the second half of the year?


I will have a chance to add some pictures after I am done with my calendar. I have found the calendar frustrating at first, but after I e-mailed some of my difficulties with it to the support team, I got some really quick responses and help. Even as late as 10:30pm! So the calendar is coming along. I have changed the word you have suggested.


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> I wish they would release the season dates and the party dates at the same time,too - officially, meaning on the DLR website so we don't have to go and seek out the info through another Disney source.  I wish they would put the Halloween Time dates and the party dates on the actual Disneyland website (since that's where many people will look first for info) - and do it early in the year.
> 
> It seems like - from all the talk of what the Disney execs are planning in terms of making DLR more of a vacation destination and treating it as such over the next couple of years (possible online ride reservations, online dining reservations, online hotel check-in, etc.) - they should also start releasing dates much, much earlier than they do on the DLR website, so that all of these folks they are trying to attract from other states and countries can plan their trips accordingly.  We already know that WDW trips require some things to be done 6 months in advance.  If you are going to start making DLR to be more WDW-like and make it more of a vacation destination, then you have to start releasing season dates and event dates way in advance!  Don't wait until summer to do that!
> 
> Likewise for Christmastime - if they are planning on moving the Candlelight Processional into California Adventure this year (rumor) and if they are planning to have a Christmas party in DL (speculation), then let everyone know now - or at least in the next couple of months - so that they can plan for it!



Wouldn't that be nice! Since I book some of my vacations as much as 11 months in advance as a DVC member, it would be nice not to try to guess when a MHP will be held like I do every year.


----------



## Sherry E

TheColtonsMom said:


> http://www.disneylandnews.com is the link to Disneyland news, but to sign up on the site you need to be with the media. I don't know why SherryE gets the e-mails (wish I did) maybe they know she is a mod here? But you can check the site without being signed up and see the press releases. There hasn't been a new one at this point since the January 27 The Magic The Memories & You show.



The reason I get the e-mails is because "D News" is not the same thing as the Disneyland News website!  I get "DNews" e-mails - they don't come from the Disneyland News website.  That's why I listed them as separate entities - because they are!  Disneyland News is a press release source - but it's still official Disney.  They don't do press releases every day.  They do them for seasons and special events.  And as you said, we can all check that site (I have their Halloween 2010 press release in my first post here, if I'm not mistaken.)  They were the first place to release extensive info last year, even though it was late in the game.  They put out a release, and then other sites pick up on it.

Trust me - I wouldn't steer you wrong - Disneyland News and DNews are two different things, and the Disneyland News site is an excellent source of info.  DNews' e-mails - if you manage to get on the mailing list that sends those out (I think they come from Disney Destinations) - don't reveal that much, but they usually list dates of seasons,which may be all we need!


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> So you have the scoop!  Someone must have sprinkled some pixie dust your way, since you are receiving the D News e-mails. Are there any D News sent earlier in the year? or are they mostly in the second half of the year?
> 
> 
> I will have a chance to add some pictures after I am done with my calendar. I have found the calendar frustrating at first, but after I e-mailed some of my difficulties with it to the support team, I got some really quick responses and help. Even as late as 10:30pm! So the calendar is coming along. I have changed the word you have suggested.



Well, I had the scoop on the Christmas dates last year!  This year, who knows?

I am trying to recall if I got any DNews e-mails early last year.  I don't think I've gotten any so far this year but I will double check my e-mail.  All I know is they picked up in the second half of last year, and I think they come from Disney Destinations (I will double check that too).  They are not the same thing as Disneyland News, which is, I think, what Sherri thought.  DNews is not all that informative in any other regard, really (as far as telling us stuff we don't already know).  They usually offer some disocunts, and then over on the right-hand side they give dates for seasons, which is what we need!

Did you see my second DLR calendar?  I posted the pics in the Christmas thread and in the TR.  I asked everyone which one they liked better - the first one with fewer photos or the second with more photos.

Yes, it will be cute to have tiny highlight reel photos specifically from the Halloween party in that party post when you get to it!




funatdisney said:


> Wouldn't that be nice! Since I book some of my vacations as much as 11 months in advance as a DVC member, it would be nice not to try to guess when a MHP will be held like I do every year.



Wouldn't it be nice?  Since they most likely already know the dates for the season AND the party or special events at this point, just release them now so people from out of state and country can start planning, and so the DVC people who have to plan so far ahead can get going on it!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Sherry E said:


> Well, I had the scoop on the Christmas dates last year!  This year, who knows?
> 
> I am trying to recall if I got any DNews e-mails early last year.  I don't think I've gotten any so far this year but I will double check my e-mail.  All I know is they picked up in the second half of last year, and I think they come from Disney Destinations (I will double check that too).  They are not the same thing as Disneyland News, which is, I think, what Sherri thought.  DNews is not all that informative in any other regard, really (as far as telling us stuff we don't already know).  They usually offer some disocunts, and then over on the right-hand side they give dates for seasons, which is what we need!
> 
> Did you see my second DLR calendar?  I posted the pics in the Christmas thread and in the TR.  I asked everyone which one they liked better - the first one with fewer photos or the second with more photos.
> 
> Yes, it will be cute to have tiny highlight reel photos specifically from the Halloween party in that party post when you get to it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice?  Since they most likely already know the dates for the season AND the party or special events at this point, just release them now so people from out of state and country can start planning, and so the DVC people who have to plan so far ahead can get going on it!



I wish they released stuff sooner, I agree they probably know already so why not post (if nothing else) the dates so we could plan...right now we are going back & forth about when to fly because we were originally thinking Oct 5-11 but that is Wednesday to Tuesday and IF the Halloween Party is going to be on Tuesdays again we are thinking of maybe switching to the 4th through the 11th so that on the day we arrive we would have the Halloween Party to go to that day! and possible be able to do 2 parties Tues & Fri then the rest of our days full on park days. But I think they love to dangle this stuff...I fully believe that the "last minute" stuff is part of the reason the bulk of their customer base is locals..much easier to plan a trip if you live nearby inside a 30 day window as opposed to from Away when you need to do things like Airlines & hotels far in advance to get the deals.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

> The reason I get the e-mails is because "D News" is not the same thing as the Disneyland News website


!

Thanks for clarifying...I did indeed think they were the same thing!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> I think they come from Disney Destinations (I will double check that too).  They are not the same thing as Disneyland News, which is, I think, what Sherri thought.  DNews is not all that informative in any other regard, really (as far as telling us stuff we don't already know).  They usually offer some disocunts, and then over on the right-hand side they give dates for seasons, which is what we need!
> 
> Did you see my second DLR calendar?  I posted the pics in the Christmas thread and in the TR.  I asked everyone which one they liked better - the first one with fewer photos or the second with more photos.
> 
> Yes, it will be cute to have tiny highlight reel photos specifically from the Halloween party in that party post when you get to it!




I get the Disney Destinations e-mails, too, but I think I'm getting a different kind of e-mail. I don't recall when they mention anything about Halloween Times or Christmas dates and the timing of the e-mails. I have long ago deleted them. I will have to pay more attention to them for now on.

I did see your calendar and just made a comment on it on the Christmas thread. I like your second calendar more cuz there are more Christmas pictures in it. Like I mentioned in the post, it would be nice to be reminded of a DL Christmas all year long. 

Maybe I should make a calendar with DL Hollween theme for every month. I _have_ to finish my current one first!


----------



## Sherry E

TheColtonsMom said:


> I wish they released stuff sooner, I agree they probably know already so why not post (if nothing else) the dates so we could plan...right now we are going back & forth about when to fly because we were originally thinking Oct 5-11 but that is Wednesday to Tuesday and IF the Halloween Party is going to be on Tuesdays again we are thinking of maybe switching to the 4th through the 11th so that on the day we arrive we would have the Halloween Party to go to that day! and possible be able to do 2 parties Tues & Fri then the rest of our days full on park days. But I think they love to dangle this stuff...I fully believe that the "last minute" stuff is part of the reason the bulk of their customer base is locals..much easier to plan a trip if you live nearby inside a 30 day window as opposed to from Away when you need to do things like Airlines & hotels far in advance to get the deals.



Sherri - Yep.  If Disney treats DLR as a mostly-locals place in the way they manage releasing information, then they will attract many locals.  It's a self-fulfilling prophecy.  If they are going to start implementing these changes they are considering (to the hotel reservations and the Fast Passes and the dining reservations and all that) - all of which will make it more of a vacation destination for people all over the world - then they should start treating it that way in every aspect and release those darn dates as soon as they have them.

Last year, Heather from Disney knew the HalloweenTime start date at least as early as May, and she revealed it on the Parks Blog.  And yet, it didn't appear on the silly Disneyland Resort website - where many people will look first - until August!  So if they know the dates in May...or April...or NOW...then they may as well just release them to all of their official Disney sources, so the vacationers can start a-plannin'!

I think that's a good idea - if you have the opportunity to go to the Halloween party on your first day - or at least early in your trip - it would be good to do it then, for a few reasons.  But...since we probably won't learn what the party dates are until, oh, May-June-ish, you have to hang in limbo until then!!



TheColtonsMom said:


> !
> 
> Thanks for clarifying...I did indeed think they were the same thing!



I know it's confusing.  Believe me, when I just went into my e-mail archives, I was shocked to see e-mails from so many different facets of Disney.  Disney.com, Disneyland Resort, Disney Parks, Disney Destinations, etc., etc.  



funatdisney said:


> I get the Disney Destinations e-mails, too, but I think I'm getting a different kind of e-mail. I don't recall when they mention anything about Halloween Times or Christmas dates and the timing of the e-mails. I have long ago deleted them. I will have to pay more attention to them for now on.
> 
> I did see your calendar and just made a comment on it on the Christmas thread. I like your second calendar more cuz there are more Christmas pictures in it. Like I mentioned in the post, it would be nice to be reminded of a DL Christmas all year long.
> 
> Maybe I should make a calendar with DL Hollween theme for every month. I _have_ to finish my current one first!



Liza - Ahhh...okay, so you're another one who likes calendar #2, with the many photos.  I do have Christmas photos all throughout the first calendar, too.  In fact, I think I put more non-Christmas photos in calendar #2, though it may not appear that way (meaning they were not identifiably Christmasy; they were just random park stuff, like the Sleeping Beauty statue by the Castle).  I like both styles - lots of photos and not as many photos - but when you see the calendar at a glance as you pass by it, it's easier to see a large, pretty photo than it is to focus in on the smaller ones.  You'll see that when you get yours and look at it in person.  So I'm glad I have both styles!



Okay, I searched the depths of my e-mail for _DNews_.  _DNews_ is, indeed, sent out by Disney Destinations.  *BUT*, as I discovered, different segments of Disney Destinations send out different e-mails.  If you are like me, you probably get tons of Disney Destinations e-mails all year long.  You may get mostly the ones from the "Vacation" segment of Disney Destinations (you'll see that in the e-mail address it comes from, like @vacation.disneyland.com) or you may get mostly e-mails from the "My Disney Parks" segment of Disney Destinations (again, reflected in their e-mail address - @MyDisneyParks.disneyland.com).

_DNews_ appears to come from the "Vacation" segment of Disney Destinations.  I found one _DNews_ that I received on April 26, 2010.  Then there was the one from July 19, 2010, with the holiday season dates and the Halloween dates listed (which we already knew by that time).  Then there was one from September 24, 2010.  And finally, I got a _DNews_ on December 3, 2010.  Nothing from January-March of last year, and nothing so far THIS year.  In each _DNews_, there will be a little column on the lower-right side that says "Dates to Remember" or some such thing.  That's where I saw the Holiday dates in July issue.

But DNews will come from Disney Destinations.  So open up each Disney Destinations e-mail you get and it may be a DNews edition!  I wonder if the first DNews of 2011 will come out next month (if they are doing an every 3 months sort of thing) or April?


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Liza - Ahhh...okay, so you're another one who likes calendar #2, with the many photos.  I do have Christmas photos all throughout the first calendar, too.  In fact, I think I put more non-Christmas photos in calendar #2, though it may not appear that way (meaning they were not identifiably Christmasy; they were just random park stuff, like the Sleeping Beauty statue by the Castle).  I like both styles - lots of photos and not as many photos - but when you see the calendar at a glance as you pass by it, it's easier to see a large, pretty photo than it is to focus in on the smaller ones.  You'll see that when you get yours and look at it in person.  So I'm glad I have both styles!



I must admit this first: I don't like the Disney Parks backrounds. In fact, I not even using them in my calendar. To my "eye", I find them distracting for just one or two photos. I keep wanting to see a flow, but I instead, "see" disjointed movement. But that is _the way I see things_. I have noticed throughout my life that I am not the normal average person. I'm that person that skews the numbers in a sample. I have noticed that I like lots of picture in my layout, too. When looking at what I have done so far in my calendar, I noticed that many of the months have five or six pictures in them. Only one month have two pictures, and only the cover has one picture. I do see your point about having one large picture to focus on. To me it has to be a very special picture for me to showcase it alone. It has to carry the whole message by itself. Tough criteria on my part. Amazing what I learn about myself. I am glad that you have two types of calendars. You have the best of two worlds.



Sherry E said:


> Okay, I searched the depths of my e-mail for _DNews_.  _DNews_ is, indeed, sent out by Disney Destinations.  *BUT*, as I discovered, different segments of Disney Destinations send out different e-mails.  If you are like me, you probably get tons of Disney Destinations e-mails all year long.  You may get mostly the ones from the "Vacation" segment of Disney Destinations (you'll see that in the e-mail address it comes from, like @vacation.disneyland.com) or you may get mostly e-mails from the "My Disney Parks" segment of Disney Destinations (again, reflected in their e-mail address - @MyDisneyParks.disneyland.com).
> 
> _DNews_ appears to come from the "Vacation" segment of Disney Destinations.  I found one _DNews_ that I received on April 26, 2010.  Then there was the one from July 19, 2010, with the holiday season dates and the Halloween dates listed (which we already knew by that time).  Then there was one from September 24, 2010.  And finally, I got a _DNews_ on December 3, 2010.  Nothing from January-March of last year, and nothing so far THIS year.  In each _DNews_, there will be a little column on the lower-right side that says "Dates to Remember" or some such thing.  That's where I saw the Holiday dates in July issue.
> 
> But DNews will come from Disney Destinations.  So open up each Disney Destinations e-mail you get and it may be a DNews edition!  I wonder if the first DNews of 2011 will come out next month (if they are doing an every 3 months sort of thing) or April?



I was able to find one saved e-mail from Disney Destinations, and it was a birthday e-card sent in April. The e-mail is from the Birthday Club and the e-mail starts with birthdayclub@ So there is another e-mail address from Disney Destinations! I will carefully look at any Disney Destination e-mails for now on! I wonder if I'll get another one this April.


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> I must admit this first: I don't like the Disney Parks backrounds. In fact, I not even using them in my calendar. To my "eye", I find them distracting for just one or two photos. I keep wanting to see a flow, but I instead, "see" disjointed movement. But that is _the way I see things_. I have noticed throughout my life that I am not the normal average person. I'm that person that skews the numbers in a sample. I have noticed that I like lots of picture in my layout, too. When looking at what I have done so far in my calendar, I noticed that many of the months have five or six pictures in them. Only one month have two pictures, and only the cover has one picture. I do see your point about having one large picture to focus on. To me it has to be a very special picture for me to showcase it alone. It has to carry the whole message by itself. Tough criteria on my part. Amazing what I learn about myself. I am glad that you have two types of calendars. You have the best of two worlds.
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to find one saved e-mail from Disney Destinations, and it was a birthday e-card sent in April. The e-mail is from the Birthday Club and the e-mail starts with birthdayclub@ So there is another e-mail address from Disney Destinations! I will carefully look at any Disney Destination e-mails for now on! I wonder if I'll get another one this April.



I'm very anxious to see your non-Disney Parks/four seasons calendar, Liza!!  I'm curious to see what the layout/background of the non-Disney one looks like, as I didn't take the time to go in there and really poke around.  I almost, almost, almost was going to go with a non-Disney calendar for my second one, but I actually like the stock/archive photos they have on each page...even though they are a bit distracting.  I like seeing the photos of World of Color and Blizzard Beach and all that.  But since it sounds as if you will have some cool Halloween photos in the Fall portion of the calendar, you must share them with us here!!


Yes, keep an eagle eye on anything from Disney Destinations - they have to be getting ready to do a DNews edition in the next month or two.  The Dnews e-mails are not _that_ interesting - often times they do involve some sort of discount for hotels, and they may have a feature about a certain event (like last year they had a Food & Wine thing).  But it's really those "Dates to Remember" on the right-hand side that we want to pay attention to, for a possible early scoop on when the seasons begin.

The odd thing is that DNews did not give the Halloween season dates ahead of time last year.  For some reason, they didn't 'announce' them until they released the Christmas season dates in July. So it was really, really early for the Christmas season dates to be leaked, but we had already known the Halloween dates for almost 2 months by that time!  It's a good thing Heather Hust Rivera at the Disney Parks Blog leaked the info in May!!

This year may be different, though.  DNews may decide to give the Halloween Time dates early.  Some Disney source or another will likely leak the season dates early - but we just don't know _which_ Disney source yet!!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> The odd thing is that DNews did not give the Halloween season dates ahead of time last year.  For some reason, they didn't 'announce' them until they released the Christmas season dates in July. So it was really, really early for the Christmas season dates to be leaked, but we had already known the Halloween dates for almost 2 months by that time!  It's a good thing Heather Hust Rivera at the Disney Parks Blog leaked the info in May!!



Maybe the reason there was no mention of the dates was they didn't know themselves! It would fit into the theory that they were making last minute decisions about Halloween Time and the MHP. Disney park Blogs would be a fast, last minute way to get the word out once they decided to move it over to DL. Anyway just a thought.

I will post the September and October months here when I get my calendar, since most of the Fall/Halloween pictures are on them. My favorite month is June, where I used the Country Family Fun weekend pictures. You can guess what the theme is for that month!


----------



## Sherry E

I don't bump my own threads just for the sake of bumping a whole lot (I usually like to have something relevant or concrete to relay)...but this was on Page 5, so I think it might not be a bad idea to give it a little boost for those folks who are just now considering Halloween Time trips (either in September or October).

Anyone new to this thread, be sure to check Page 1 for info and links to Halloween-related TR's, Blogs and other information pertaining to the season.  Belle Ella has a great Table of Contents and iKristin's Q&A is essential!!


----------



## iKristin

Only 224 days until my trip!!!! ....That's forever lol


----------



## Sherry E

iKristin said:


> Only 224 days until my trip!!!! ....That's forever lol



It does seem awfully long, doesn't it?  It's funny you mention that, Kristin, because just yesterday I was looking at the calendar, thinking, "It seems like this year is dragging...exactly how long do we have until Halloween Time starts?"  (Meanwhile, it's only February!)  I was telling myself, "Okay, so it's basically almost March now.  From March, we have to wait 6 more months until Halloween Time begins...but maybe we will get the season dates and some info in May or June...which is only 2-3 months away..."

I'm so pitiful!

Well, you know what it's time for then?





HALLOWEEN TIME INFORMATION BOOGIE!!!!!!!


----------



## iKristin

WOOHOO!!!! THE HALLOWEENTIME INFO BOOGIE!!! I was just going through my bank statements yesterday trying to find out when I bought my plane tickets last year lol, can't seem to find it anywhere!!! I'm gonna look on my posts in the Halloween thread and see if I posted it there haha


----------



## sierranevada

I so wish they would release the Halloween Party info earlier this year!!  Not sure why they don't want more people planning 

Right now, it is on my calendar with some close friends for 10/2 - 10/5 assuming they have a party on Tuesdays like last year.  If they switch it to Wednesdays, guess we will just have to stay another day!!


----------



## iKristin

Yeah I'm working on all my savings. AP is ready for use since it expires the last day of our trip this year, waiting for Jetblue to release prices for October and already got HoJo booked for our trip  YAAAAAY HALLOWEEN TIME!!!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

I've got the Halloween fever, too.  I was looking at the spirit halloween store website.  I'm trying to decide what kind of costumes to pull off a family look.  Right now I'm eyeing a superhero theme.  The main problem I'm having is the girls/ladies costumes.  The plan is to have dropped 40lbs by October, but still, I'm tall and curvey; I'll have to add some extra covering on the bottom half or it could very well be a full moon.  Little girl costumes aren't much better. IMHO tweens shouldn't be running around in micro minis and spaggettie strap tanks, especially for Halloween.  So many crazies and pervs in the world


----------



## 6Smiles

Goofy_Mom said:


> I've got the Halloween fever, too.  I was looking at the spirit halloween store website.  I'm trying to decide what kind of costumes to pull off a family look.  Right now I'm eyeing a superhero theme.  The main problem I'm having is the girls/ladies costumes.  The plan is to have dropped 40lbs by October, but still, I'm tall and curvey; I'll have to add some extra covering on the bottom half or it could very well be a full moon.  Little girl costumes aren't much better. IMHO tweens shouldn't be running around in micro minis and spaggettie strap tanks, especially for Halloween.  So many crazies and pervs in the world




Goofy Mom I totally agree with you on the skimpy clothes.  I try to negotiate with my daughters, but trying to keep up with the latest fashion and maintaining modesty is a bit tricky these days. Finging a costume we could agree on is one of the fun challenges I have with my teenager.  I'm also with you on the dropping pounds by October.  I can not wait for the dates to be announced


----------



## funatdisney

Time for a picture. But first a joke:
Q. What is a Mummie's favorite type of music? The answer is below the picture.






Wrap. See the pumpkin liked it.


----------



## brookies_mommy

funatdisney said:


> *General Information on Mickey's Halloween Party​*
> Since 2006, Disneyland Resort has thrown a special ticketed event to attend a Halloween party in one of the Parks where guests both young and old can dress up in costumes, trick or treat, dance, and have a grand time. In addition, most of the ride attractions are open and operating. The park is transformed with added Halloween decorations and lighting which is only displayed during the Party. Disney Characters are dressed in costumes and there are special photo areas where guests can take a picture with their favorite character. Only a limited number of tickets are sold each night of the party, so most party goers do not experience long lines for the most popular rides during the party.
> 
> In previous years, when the party was held in Disney California Adventure, the party was called Mickey's Halloween Treat or Mickey's Trick or Treat Party, but the most recent version is called Mickey's Halloween Party, and it will be held in Disneyland. Here is the information for last year's party
> 
> *Mickey's Halloween Party at Disneyland Park​*
> Event Dates for 2010​October 1, 5, 8, 12, 15, 19, 22, 26, 29 and 31​
> Tuesday Nights: 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.​October 5, 12, 19 and 26​
> Fridays and Halloween Night: 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 a.m. ​October 1, 8, 15, 22, 29 & 31​
> Ticket prices:​Advance Purchase Ticket Price​$49 Discounted for these dates:​October 1, 5, 12, 19 and 26​
> 
> Day-Of-Event Ticket Price​$54 if purchased and used on these dates:​October 1, 5, 8, 12, 15, 19, 22 and 26​
> 
> $59 if purchased and used on these dates:​October 29 and 31​For all dates listed ages two and under: No Charge!​
> There is a special Passholder discount of $44 for the nights of October 1, 5. 12, 19 and 26 if ordered in advanced. ​
> At this year's party, there will be special photo locations and more treat stations than previous parties.
> 
> *Special Photo Locations:*
> Pirate Wharf at the Frontierland Dock
> Friends from Aladdin  Aladdin's Oasis
> Critter Pals  Splash Mountain
> Winnie the Pooh & Friends -  Critter Country
> Toy Story Pals  Big Thunder Ranch
> Mickey & Minnie  Big Thunder Ranch
> Disney Villains  Small World Mall
> Disney Princesses  Disney Princess Fantasy Faire
> Disney Fairies  Pixie Hollow
> 
> 
> *Mickey's Hide-and-Go-Treat Trails*
> There will 8 hide-and-go-treat trails with approximately 50 treat stations. Treats will include a mix of chocolates and healthy treats such as apple slices, carrots, raisins and dried fruit crisps.
> 
> 
> As an added bonus, Mickey's Halloween Party ticket holders can enter Disneyland three hours before the start of the Mickey's Halloween Party and they will be allowed to enter Disneyland in costume. Guests with Tuesday Mickey's Halloween Party tickets will be allowed to enter at 3pm and those with Friday and Halloween night tickets will be allowed to enter at 4pm. Disneyland Park will close at 6pm when Mickey's Halloween Party is held on a Tuesday and at 4pm when the Party is held on Friday and on Halloween night. Ticket holders will be given a wristband to identify them as party ticket holders when the park closes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone that would like to know when other Dis'ers are attending Mickey's Halloween Party here is a link to DizMe's thread where there is a list of who is going on what dates. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2564850




I'd like to start planning this for next year I think.. either Halloween or Christmas of 2012 I'm not sure yet.. 

I have just now started following this post so I will admit I have only read the first few pages.. 

ANYWAYS....

So the WHOLE park both DL and DCA close early (like 6 or 7).. Right? Now is that JUST on the Halloween party nights? How often are there the party nights? And once they close you have to have the wristband and you can stay... Do you stay just for trick or treating.. or can you go on all the rides too?


----------



## Sherry E

brookies_mommy said:


> I'd like to start planning this for next year I think.. either Halloween or Christmas of 2012 I'm not sure yet..
> 
> I have just now started following this post so I will admit I have only read the first few pages..
> 
> ANYWAYS....
> 
> So the WHOLE park both DL and DCA close early (like 6 or 7).. Right? Now is that JUST on the Halloween party nights? How often are there the party nights? And once they close you have to have the wristband and you can stay... Do you stay just for trick or treating.. or can you go on all the rides too?



brookies_mommy - Welcome aboard the Halloween Superthread!!  The first few pages are the key!  Page 1 and 2 are the pages that will be updated as the 2011/2012 season info comes in.  There's a Christmas Superthread too, chock full of info, just in case you decide to make that trip instead in 2012!!

As for the Halloween Party, only Disneyland will close early on party nights. DCA will stay open longer to accommodate those folks who have no interest in the party.  During October, some nights have shorter hours, anyway.  But the Halloween party will definitely close the park down a bit earlier than normal on those party nights.  

Last year, there were two nights per week devoted to the parties - Fridays and Tuesdays.  There was also a party held on Halloween itself.  This year, we don't know yet if the party will still be on Tuesdays, but Fridays are always involved!  They will almost certainly include another weeknight, but whether or not it's Tuesday we won't know until the dates come out.

They begin letting party guests in at either 3 p.m. or 4 p.m., depending on whether it's the weeknight or Friday.  The non-party guests can stay until the official party start time - which would be either 6 p.m. or 7 p.m.  After that, everyone has to show the wrist thingy.

You can stay to trick or treat, meet characters at the special PhotoPass locations and go on all the rides that are open, which I think is most of them, with the exception of ToonTown.

They will also most likely make the Halloween Screams fireworks exclusive to the party again this year and next year.


----------



## brookies_mommy

Sherry E said:


> brookies_mommy - Welcome aboard the Halloween Superthread!!  The first few pages are the key!  Page 1 and 2 are the pages that will be updated as the 2011/2012 season info comes in.  There's a Christmas Superthread too, chock full of info, just in case you decide to make that trip instead in 2012!!
> 
> As for the Halloween Party, only Disneyland will close early on party nights. DCA will stay open longer to accommodate those folks who have no interest in the party.  During October, some nights have shorter hours, anyway.  But the Halloween party will definitely close the park down a bit earlier than normal on those party nights.
> 
> Last year, there were two nights per week devoted to the parties - Fridays and Tuesdays.  There was also a party held on Halloween itself.  This year, we don't know yet if the party will still be on Tuesdays, but Fridays are always involved!  They will almost certainly include another weeknight, but whether or not it's Tuesday we won't know until the dates come out.
> 
> They begin letting party guests in at either 3 p.m. or 4 p.m., depending on whether it's the weeknight or Friday.  The non-party guests can stay until the official party start time - which would be either 6 p.m. or 7 p.m.  After that, everyone has to show the wrist thingy.
> 
> You can stay to trick or treat, meet characters at the special PhotoPass locations and go on all the rides that are open, which I think is most of them, with the exception of ToonTown.
> 
> They will also most likely make the Halloween Screams fireworks exclusive to the party again this year and next year.




I have a lot of time to plan so I'm going to start figuring out the whole Halloween and then move to Christmas LOL! 

Is it like super busy at Halloween? Any clue on how many tickets are sold on Party nights? Does DCA close at its normal earlier time or stay open till as late as DL normally would have?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Sherry E

brookies_mommy said:


> I have a lot of time to plan so I'm going to start figuring out the whole Halloween and then move to Christmas LOL!
> 
> Is it like super busy at Halloween? Any clue on how many tickets are sold on Party nights? Does DCA close at its normal earlier time or stay open till as late as DL normally would have?
> 
> Thanks for your help



This wonderful link with DLR's October 2010 calendar is courtesy of Liza/funatdisney:

http://www.disneytravelagents.com/S...ours/Disneyland Resort Operating Calendar.pdf

Honestly - and I told Liza this - I don't know if we are allowed to post this link!  I've never even seen that website before - but Liza was unable to find DLR's October 2010's calendar in the usual spot where we find calendars from the previous year.  And she pointed out it would be good to have last year's hours listed in this Superthread for people's reference.  So, we will take a chance on it!

Anyway, DCA always closes somewhat earlier than Disneyland does, but last year I think they extended the DCA hours a tad longer then they may have been in 2009, due to WoC.  This, in turn, offered people an option to venture over into DCA and see WoC if they were not attending the party in DL.

You know, I remember there was some discussion last year about how many tickets were sold to the party.  I don't know if there was ever a definite conclusion on that.  I wonder if anyone remembers.  I think it was a lot, though, if I recall.

I know that some people were expecting really light crowds at the party and no lines for rides (or short lines), and were surprised to see that the party was crowded.  I don't think anyone reported back that the crowds were low.  It may not have been New Year's Eve-level/capacity crowds, but I think it was more crowded than people thought it would be for an exclusive event.  I think some folks agreed that too many tickets were sold.  BUT, I also think the overall consensus was that Tuesdays were less crowded party nights than Fridays or the actual party held on Halloween.

Halloween Time as a general season has gotten extremely popular in the last couple of years.  Oddly, even though they removed all traces of the Halloween celebration from DCA last year (they used to have candy corn CALIFORNIA letters as well as Candy Corn Acres at DCA in the past) and only focused on Disneyland, I think it was still the busiest Halloween season thus far.  It's not like the Christmas season as far as having extensive and decorations all over the entire Resort, and yet Halloween Time still brings in the crowds.

It has gotten much more crowded than it used to be in October - mainly early-to-mid-October, and then right before Halloween.  It's not unbearable, but it's more crowded than it used to be considering that October, at one point, was the 'off-peak' season!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> I've never even seen that website before - but Liza was unable to find *DLR's October 2010's calendar* in the usual spot where we find calendars from the previous year.  And she pointed out it would be good to have last year's hours listed in this Superthread for people's reference.  So, we will take a chance on it!



Sherry, here is last years park hours for October 2010 Park Hours and schedule.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> Sherry, here is last years park hours for October 2010 Park Hours and schedule.



Bret - Thank you so much!  I didn't even bother looking at that section because, when I asked Liza if she had checked wdwinfo.com (our parent site, where we've gotten the calendars for November 2010 and December 2010), she said she didn't see the calendar for October of last year!  It only said "Not yet released" or some similar thing.  I figured there was no point in checking it myself so I didn't!  I just assumed it was not there!  But this one that you just linked is the one that I wanted, even though the other one that Liza found seems to be good, too!

Now I realize that I think Liza must have just checked the actual DISboards archives and not specifically wdwinfo?

In any case, mystery solved now!!


----------



## Sherry E

Nope!  I tried searching for the October 2010 schedule/hours from last year and I came up with the exact same thing Liza came up with, using the wdwinfo.com site - the October _2011_ page, that said Not Yet Released.  It's not the DISboards archives, but the actual wdwinfo.com site.

Bret, how did you find October _2010_?  And can you find September 2010 as well?  I put a link to what you found in the first post, but if I try to search it out any other way instead of using that link, I can't find it!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Nope!  I tried searching for the October 2010 schedule/hours from last year and I came up with the exact same thing Liza came up with, using the wdwinfo.com site - the October _2011_ page, that said Not Yet Released.  It's not the DISboards archives, but the actual wdwinfo.com site.
> 
> Bret, how did you find October _2010_?  And can you find September 2010 as well?  I put a link to what you found in the first post, but if I try to search it out any other way instead of using that link, I can't find it!



It really simple. When I looked at the park hours it just showed the 2011 which doesn't have any. So I replace the 2011 on the url to 2010. This is what the url says on the park hours http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=10&year=2011 So I just changed it to http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=10&year=2010 and it shows last years schedule. I did the samething with the November schedule which shows. But for some reason the 2010 December showed just part of the schedule. I hope this helps you when you look at the park hours in the past.

Here is September 2010 Park Hours and schedule


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> It really simple. When I looked at the park hours it just showed the 2011 which doesn't have any. So I replace the 2011 on the url to 2010. This is what the url says on the park hours http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=10&year=2011 So I just changed it to http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=10&year=2010 and it shows last years schedule. I did the samething with the November schedule which shows. But for some reason the 2010 December showed just part of the schedule. I hope this helps you when you look at the park hours in the past.
> 
> Here is September 2010 Park Hours and schedule



Thanks, Bret!  Funny thing is, when I got to the 2011 page that Liza had found, I was thinking the same thing - that I must be able to change the date in the URL and it would work!  But, for some reason, it wasn't working for me.  It wasn't letting me click on or change the URL.  I think it was/is a problem with my browser.  It would probably work if I rebooted the PC, but I didn't feel like rebooting right now.


----------



## brookies_mommy

So what do you think is busier... October or December?

So Halloween Party is JUST DL right? Theres nothing in DCA? That kinda sucks.. Sept 09 we were there and got to see bits and pieces being set up on our last couple days.. I'm kinda bummed we wont be able to experience it over there as well.


----------



## Sherry E

brookies_mommy said:


> So what do you think is busier... October or December?
> 
> So Halloween Party is JUST DL right? Theres nothing in DCA? That kinda sucks.. Sept 09 we were there and got to see bits and pieces being set up on our last couple days.. I'm kinda bummed we wont be able to experience it over there as well.



I would say that December overall is busier because the holiday season is soooo popular, and the decorations are really immersive - in all the shops and restaurants, in all the hotels and Downtown Disney, and in both parks.  I think last year was the busiest holiday season in years, and 2009 was the busiest holiday season in a decade.

I think that if someone from Disney were to show us attendance numbers for October, we would see that the numbers are lower than December, but Halloween Time has gotten steadily busier.  A few folks said that last Ocotber they felt it was just as crowded as any random December day.

Yes, the Halloween party, for the time being, is only in Disneyland, and all the seasonal decorations (which are up from sometime in September to at least Halloween, if not beyond) are in Disneyland (at least it was this way in 2010).  

Last year they didn't put anything up in California Adventure at all with the exception of some Fall-ish garland on a building over in the Pacific Wharf area, basically.  No more Candy Corn Acres.  No more CALIFORNIA candy corn letters at the entrance.  No Halloween-themed music playing from the speakers.  It was like Halloween didn't exist in DCA last year.  

And they don't do anything as far as Halloween decor in the hotels - except for actually on Halloween, when they set up little displays in the GCH and hand out candy to guests.

Of course, this year could always be different.  Maybe DLR got enough complaints about not including DCA in the Halloween celebration last year that they will be prompted to do something.  I think it may have to do with how far along they have gotten in the remodeling of the entrance.  If they have finished the new DCA entrance by then, perhaps they will stick something Halloween-ish in there.  Otherwise, I have a hunch that they won't start re-introducing Halloween Time into DCA until all the work is finished at DCA in 2012.

Personally, I like to feel like the whole resort - or at least, both parks - is part of the seasonal celebration.  I don't like to feel like it's Halloween in one park but not in the other.  They scaled back some of the Christmas decorations last year, too, but at least they didn't leave DCA out of it altogether and you still felt like it was Christmas all over DLR!


----------



## funatdisney

Gosh all this discussion on the Oct 2010 calendar while I was super busy with PTA stuff, horse stuff and volleyball stuff. I am glad that the DISboards' Oct 2010 calendar was found. I had a heck of a time trying to find that darn thing!



mvf-m11c said:


> It really simple. When I looked at the park hours it just showed the 2011 which doesn't have any. So I replace the 2011 on the url to 2010. This is what the url says on the park hours http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=10&year=2011 So I just changed it to http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=10&year=2010 and it shows last years schedule. I did the samething with the November schedule which shows. But for some reason the 2010 December showed just part of the schedule. I hope this helps you when you look at the park hours in the past.
> 
> Here is September 2010 Park Hours and schedule



Very clever, Bret! I am just learning how to manipulate the web and my computer to get the information I need.  And thanks for the Sept 2010 link and Oct 2010 link. I am going to post them onto to the October Check In thread. I think folks will find them very useful. I will use your trick to find the November link. I need the practice.

Oh Bret, glad to see you around. BTW, so you have plans for a fall DLR trip this year?

*Sherry* I didn't know how I could access the 2010 calendar by changing the date in the url address, but I knew there had to be a way. Thanks to Bret I got seared in my memory! Thanks for posting the other link, too. 

Thanks guys for your support as I learn the ins and outs of finding my way around.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Looks like we may be shuffling our dates some for Halloween....so wrapped up in the wedding on Halloween I missed completely that my original dates would have us there for Columbus Day duh! Have been pow wowing with my DD Kari (the bride) and now I am going to fly to AZ first and then do Disneyland the 11th to the 17th instead and then back to AZ to celebrate the bride's birthday on the 18th in AZ and finish up wedding stuff for the rest of the month.


----------



## jernysgirl

Sherry E said:


> At this point, we are not even sure if Halloween Time (as a season) is going to begin on September 16 (seems too early for this year), September 23rd (that's my pick for the start date) or September 30 (I think the party will start on this day, but not the season in general).  Once it hits October, the crowds pick up and the hotel rates go up - indicating peak season!



Hey Sherry - 

Didn't know if you had seen this, (I looked in the thread and couldn't find it posted), but it seems that the Halloween Time dates for 2011 have been set: 

September 16 - October 31, 2011

Here's the link to the Disneyland site with the dates.


----------



## Sherry E

jernysgirl said:


> Hey Sherry -
> 
> Didn't know if you had seen this, (I looked in the thread and couldn't find it posted), but it seems that the Halloween Time dates for 2011 have been set:
> 
> September 16 - October 31, 2011
> 
> Here's the link to the Disneyland site with the dates.



jernysgirl - Thank you SOOOOOO much for alerting us to that!  No, I don't think any of us had seen the dates because those dates were not posted anywhere where we would normally find them the last time I looked or anyone else looked.  They were not on the Disneyland News site, or D23, or the Parks Blog, or anywhere.  And the actual Disneyland website itself usually does not post the dates for the season until late August!!

So - you have given us the SCOOP!!  Breaking News!  Woo hoo!

I would have definitely posted this season's dates on the first page of this thread - in the first post, to be exact.  That's where I will post them!!

A few interesting things about these dates - 

1) The dates have now been released waaaaaaaay sooner than ever before (even earlier than last year).  This is great for people who need to plan in advance!

2) Disneyland is breaking tradition - usually they begin Halloween Time on either the last Friday or the next-to-last Friday of September, but this year they are beginning the season even earlier!!  I was certain they would start the season on 9/23 this year, so I was wrong about that!

And 3) Again they are breaking tradition by ending the season on a Monday - when they always end their seasons (whichever season it is) on Sundays!!!


So this is all very big news!  I thought it was going to seem way too late to end Halloween Time on November 6th - which would have been the first Sunday after Halloween.  But I didn't think they would break tradition and actually end a season on a Monday.  Looks like they are changing it all up from what they usually do.

And so now this makes me think that since Halloween season will end on 10/31, then Christmas season will likely begin on 11/11.  I was certain it would start on 11/18 if Halloween Time ended on 11/6, but now I think it will be 11/11!

I still wonder if the Halloween party will begin on 9/30 - that makes the most sense to me.

Thank you again for letting us all know the exciting news!!!


Let the planning begin, everyone!!


----------



## funatdisney

Thanks for the link, jernysgirl! That is sure exciting to get the news so early.


----------



## GrandBob

Sherry E said:


> And so now this makes me think that since Halloween season will end on 10/31, then Christmas season will likely begin on 11/11.  I was certain it would start on 11/18 if Halloween Time ended on 11/6, but now I think it will be 11/11!



Woo Hoo!  That was my first thought, too, when I read Kim's post.  Thanks Kim and Sherry for this information.

I had already made reservations at HoJo (at the ENT rate ) for Nov 13-18.  That's the only week that really worked with DGD's school schedule (she's on year-round) and DSS & DDIL's yearly can't-move-em Thanksgiving plans.  I was *really* hoping that it would be Christmas season, with IASWH, the snow, and all the decorations.  And it sounds like it's very likely!  Woo Hoo 

-Bob


----------



## jernysgirl

Sherry E said:


> jernysgirl - Thank you SOOOOOO much for alerting us to that!  No, I don't think any of us had seen the dates because those dates were not posted anywhere where we would normally find them the last time I looked or anyone else looked.  They were not on the Disneyland News site, or D23, or the Parks Blog, or anywhere.  And the actual Disneyland website itself usually does not post the dates for the season until late August!!
> 
> So - you have given us the SCOOP!!  Breaking News!  Woo hoo!
> 
> I would have definitely posted this season's dates on the first page of this thread - in the first post, to be exact.  That's where I will post them!!
> 
> A few interesting things about these dates -
> 
> 1) The dates have now been released waaaaaaaay sooner than ever before (even earlier than last year).  This is great for people who need to plan in advance!
> 
> 2) Disneyland is breaking tradition - usually they begin Halloween Time on either the last Friday or the next-to-last Friday of September, but this year they are beginning the season even earlier!!  I was certain they would start the season on 9/23 this year, so I was wrong about that!
> 
> And 3) Again they are breaking tradition by ending the season on a Monday - when they always end their seasons (whichever season it is) on Sundays!!!
> 
> 
> So this is all very big news!  I thought it was going to seem way too late to end Halloween Time on November 6th - which would have been the first Sunday after Halloween.  But I didn't think they would break tradition and actually end a season on a Monday.  Looks like they are changing it all up from what they usually do.
> 
> And so now this makes me think that since Halloween season will end on 10/31, then Christmas season will likely begin on 11/11.  I was certain it would start on 11/18 if Halloween Time ended on 11/6, but now I think it will be 11/11!
> 
> I still wonder if the Halloween party will begin on 9/30 - that makes the most sense to me.
> 
> Thank you again for letting us all know the exciting news!!!
> 
> 
> Let the planning begin, everyone!!



I feel so special to have the inside scoop!  I was just really needing a distraction today (it was definitely one of those days that needed it ), and happen to be poking around the DL website and noticed that. I hope they continue the trend and release more info early, (both Halloween and Christmas)! 



funatdisney said:


> Thanks for the link, jernysgirl! That is sure exciting to get the news so early.



You're welcome! 



GrandBob said:


> Woo Hoo!  That was my first thought, too, when I read Kim's post.  Thanks Kim and Sherry for this information.
> 
> I had already made reservations at HoJo (at the ENT rate ) for Nov 13-18.  That's the only week that really worked with DGD's school schedule (she's on year-round) and DSS & DDIL's yearly can't-move-em Thanksgiving plans.  I was *really* hoping that it would be Christmas season, with IASWH, the snow, and all the decorations.  And it sounds like it's very likely!  Woo Hoo
> 
> -Bob



That's we are hoping for too, we'll be @ HOJOs almost the exact same time (11th-17th) and are definitely hoping to catch Christmas @ DLR!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Whoo Hoo! 

It is somewhat of a relief to get some "official" info from Disney. Now I want the TOTP dates soon like Tomorrow!

Weird though since the Disneyland website is usually the last with any real info. I usually have to feel sorry for those who plan their vacations using that as their only resource.


----------



## asianway

I dont want to assume the Villains will be on the Small World Mall this year, but last year, did they start this the day HalloweenTime began, or was it closer to Halloween?  thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

asianway said:


> I dont want to assume the Villains will be on the Small World Mall this year, but last year, did they start this the day HalloweenTime began, or was it closer to Halloween?  thanks!



From all accounts, the Villains were out at the Small World area on the day that HalloweenTime began last year, which is great!  I can't imagine that they wouldn't have them there again this year, but I know what you mean - as soon as you assume something will be happening, they go and switch things up on us.


----------



## funatdisney

I have taken pictures of my snapfish calendar. Here are the months of September and October.

September






October






I did use some pictures (4) from the Disneyland Gallery CD. Some of the pictures were taken by me, my DD(15), or my DH. I don't usually take night shots very well, so I'm always handing the camera to DH or DD for those shots.


----------



## Sherry E

Those came out great, Liza!  Were these some of the pages that you were not happy with?  I think they look really festive and Halloween-esque!!

I can tell you one thing - seeing your cute Candy Corn Acres photo really reminds me of how annoyed I am with DLR that they got rid of it!  Yes, they had no room for it in its usual spot but still...  

Candy Corn Acres was only around for a short time anyway - wasn't it just 3 years (2007, 2008 and 2009)?  And the candy corn CALIFORNIA letters were only around for 2 years (2007 and 2008), I think.  Those were fun, whimsical touches to DCA that included DCA in the Halloween season.  Last year...nothing of a Halloween nature in DCA at all.

Now I'm going to go look at your Christmas pages!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Gorgeous calendar photos!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Those came out great, Liza!  Were these some of the pages that you were not happy with?  I think they look really festive and Halloween-esque!!
> 
> I can tell you one thing - seeing your cute Candy Corn Acres photo really reminds me of how annoyed I am with DLR that they got rid of it!  Yes, they had no room for it in its usual spot but still...
> 
> Candy Corn Acres was only around for a short time anyway - wasn't it just 3 years (2007, 2008 and 2009)?  And the candy corn CALIFORNIA letters were only around for 2 years (2007 and 2008), I think.  Those were fun, whimsical touches to DCA that included DCA in the Halloween season.  Last year...nothing of a Halloween nature in DCA at all.
> 
> Now I'm going to go look at your Christmas pages!



I _do like_ my layouts. Believe me, I spent lots of time to get the layouts the way I liked them. For most of the months, the layouts came out to my satisfaction and I was very happy with them. What I didn't like was the printing quality. They came out very grainy. I wish I could have had the option to have it printed locally and picked up it up myself. There wasn't any vendors in my area that would print a calendar for pick up. I think the snapfish lab that processed my orders (yes the free calendar enticed me to order all kinds of stuff. Free. Right!) isn't very good. I have picked up orders at Walmart and those came out great! No one else here mentioned the poor printing quality of their calendars, so I am guessing it must be the lab that printed it.

The Candy Corn Acres pictures were from the Gallery CD. I didn't take any of those myself. Who knew that they were going to redone 75% of DCA and then not take them out again. That is one of the reasons why I was glad I bought the CD. I am hoping that they saved pieces of Candy Corn Acres and will find a place for them when DCA finishes its renovations. The CD came with a free Photopass CD code, and I am in the process of adding borders and such for my Photopass pics form the Family Fun Weekends.



Halloweenqueen said:


> Gorgeous calendar photos!



Thank you, Halloweenqueen.


----------



## iKristin

Glad to hear that Halloween dates already came out, but sadly for me there will be no TOTP trips for me  I'll still get two or three days at DL but there will be no Halloween parties in order to save moolah. I'll go next year though


----------



## funatdisney

*Kristin*, I am sorry to hear that you will not make it to a Halloween Party. I know it will be hard for you as the Parties are held. I understand what it means to give up things because of money. At least you will be getting out DLR for a few days.


----------



## iKristin

Yeah I'm sad to miss the parties but I'll still be there for a couple days in May and a couple days in October and then after October I'll be living there! So then I can go whenever I want hehe


----------



## 6Smiles

Wow - It is wonderful the dates are posted already.  jerneysgirl thank you so much for the information.  I've been out of town enjoying the Renaissance Festival and came back to thrilling Halloween information!  Thank you and I'll update Septembers thread.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

So jealous!! WDW does't even have their offical dates out yet, it's all speculation at this point.


----------



## funatdisney

iKristin said:


> Yeah I'm sad to miss the parties but I'll still be there for a couple days in May and a couple days in October and then after October I'll be living there! So then I can go whenever I want hehe



well there is a light at the end of the tunnel! You will love living here.


----------



## Sherry E

6Smiles said:


> Wow - It is wonderful the dates are posted already.  jerneysgirl thank you so much for the information.  I've been out of town enjoying the Renaissance Festival and came back to thrilling Halloween information!  Thank you and I'll update Septembers thread.



It is thrilling information, isn't it?  (We're easy to please here on the DIS, though, aren't we?  Any little morsels o' info will make us happy!)

And I think the reason why it's so exciting is not just because of the actual dates themselves - those are pretty standard for Halloween Time (although DLR is still breaking tradition this year with when they are starting and ending the season based on their previous patterns), but, rather, because we found out the dates (thanks to Kim/jernysgirl) soooooo far ahead of when we expected to get them!

Even if we had gotten the dates in May, it would have been waaaaaay ahead of when DLR usually posts season dates on their website.  But to get them in March is unheard of!!

It's like DLR is actually paying attention to the folks (namely, the ones who live out of state or out of country) who need to plan way in advance, and they are no longer treating Halloween Time as something to be enjoyed by locals only, which is what it seemed like before!  By releasing dates very early in the year, that entices more people to want to venture to DLR for Halloween Time.  

Because, let's face it...in the past, putting the Halloween Time dates on the DLR website in August (or even July) - when the season begins in September - is not very helpful to anyone other than locals, is it?!  It's ridiculous!  

This early date release also makes me wonder if there might be something new that's a-brewin', like a new event or a full-blown parade, for this Halloween season that DLR wants to make sure people see??  Since they did receive a bunch of complaints about the lack of Halloween touches in DCA last year (according to the CM I spoke to at the PPH), maybe they will compensate by adding in some extra stuff to DL or back into DCA to ease the pain!!

And the other really exciting thing about knowing the dates so early is that it also likely means an early start date for the holiday/Christmas season as well, which GrandBob, jernysgirl and many other DLR holiday fans were hoping for!

One thing I can tell you all is that I have the worst possible timing ever in terms of learning the scoop on anything.  It was a total fluke that I got that DNews e-mail last year and learned the holiday dates in July.  Usually, though, I never find out anything!

In fact, I had literally just been on the DLR website the other day - last week - and was fumbling with a stupid password issue.  When I finally got onto the site, I checked the Halloween section (which is not much of a section this early in the year)....and there were NO dates listed anywhere!!

Sure enough, just days later, Kim/jernysgirl goes on and finds the dates!!  This is not the first time that sort of thing has happened to me.  I've checked the Disneyland News website for things and there was nothing.  All of a sudden, the next day, someone pops onto the DIS and says, "This press release just came out!"


----------



## rune_74

Just an update on my trip so far.

I am booked into  the HOJO for 805 total for 10 days.

Got flights from seattle to long beach for 1185.

Got a rental car for 225 for 11 days.

Now just to buy tickets, getting 7 day park hoppers, a day at knotts, a day at san deigo zoo and a day at sea world.  Worked it out to be about 1400 total for that.

Thinking of doing a fun downtown walk trip somewhere in there. 

Working full tim already lookin at things


----------



## TheColtonsMom

6Smiles said:


> Wow - It is wonderful the dates are posted already.  jerneysgirl thank you so much for the information.  I've been out of town enjoying the Renaissance Festival and came back to thrilling Halloween information!  Thank you and I'll update Septembers thread.



Oh that Ren Faire is one of the things I MOST miss about living in Mesa. We have even discussed hitting it when we go to DL next spring.


----------



## ducky_love

Booked my flight & hotel this morning!!  It is official - I get to see DL and WDW Halloween this year!!!  

Can't wait for the Halloween Party tickets to go on sale then I can stop worrying about missing something!!  Yippee!!


----------



## Vala

No Halloween for me then either. 

The earliest I can come in is November 8.


----------



## 6Smiles

Sherry - I am so looking forward to Halloween this year and another trip to Disneyland.  Things are looking positive that we will be able to go.  I'm very happy about these dates as it lookks to me the halloween parties may start on 9/30 meaning we would miss the first one but go to the second two.  I am hoping for the same days of the week, but we will soon see.  I hope you are right that Disneyland powers that be are finally getting it that those of us who have to travel would love to be able to plan out a bit more in advance than 4-6 weeks.  I think as the parks get closer to this phase of completion with the new turn styles, carsland and the Hollywood trolley, we may see some changes in Disneyland park mainly in the section of autotopia.  On the one hand I would be sorry to see it go (I remeber it from my childhood and still have my license), but on the other hand they could put in something new and different.  One other thing I like about the cars is the seating for 6.  My whole family can fit in one car.  Any whoo... I have been socking things away for my kiddos and am looking forward to visiting HM, Space, and the other decked out places at Disneyland (and hopefully CA) this coming fall.




TheColtonsMom said:


> Oh that Ren Faire is one of the things I MOST miss about living in Mesa. We have even discussed hitting it when we go to DL next spring.



We had a wonderful time! It was the first time we have been able to go back in a while and enjoyed it immensely.  The food the ambience of a time gone by.  It was interesting to learn from one of the retailers there that there is a Dickens fair in California in November.  A new time period to experience and an excuse to visit DL when the Christmas Decorations are out.  My daughter's found their Halloween princess costumes at the faire! Huzzah!


----------



## funatdisney

6Smiles said:


> . It was interesting to learn from one of the retailers there that there is a Dickens fair in California in November.  A new time period to experience and an excuse to visit DL when the Christmas Decorations are out.  My daughter's found their Halloween princess costumes at the faire! Huzzah!



Where would that be? I have gone a few times to the Ren Faire, but it has been at least a decade ago. Would the Dickens fair be in the same place? I would like to go.


----------



## 6Smiles

funatdisney said:


> Where would that be? I have gone a few times to the Ren Faire, but it has been at least a decade ago. Would the Dickens fair be in the same place? I would like to go.



It is in the Cow Palace Exhibition Hall 2600 Geneva Avenue, San Francisco. Last years dates were four weekends starting the day after Thanksgiving through December 19th on Friday, Saturday and Sunday. You can see more information at dickensfair.com.
Kris


----------



## funatdisney

Thanks Chris. It sounds like so much fun! I would love to get there one day!


----------



## RuthieT

We booked our October 2011 trip just the other day through Jet Blue.. We are flying out on the 18th and departing the 26th and staying 8 nights at the Holiday Inn and Resort that is only about a mile from Disneyland for 2 adults, 1 child 1 infant for $1058


----------



## funatdisney

RuthieT said:


> We booked our October 2011 trip just the other day through Jet Blue.. We are flying out on the 18th and departing the 26th and staying 8 nights at the Holiday Inn and Resort that is only about a mile from Disneyland for 2 adults, 1 child 1 infant for $1058



Great price, RuthieT. I made your changes on the October Check In thread. you will be at DLR one week before me. Be sure you post how your vacation was.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

> We had a wonderful time! It was the first time we have been able to go back in a while and enjoyed it immensely.  The food the ambience of a time gone by.  It was interesting to learn from one of the retailers there that there is a Dickens fair in California in November.  A new time period to experience and an excuse to visit DL when the Christmas Decorations are out.  My daughter's found their Halloween princess costumes at the faire! Huzzah !



There is a town in North Dakota...Garrison, N Dakota actually that at Christmastime the WHOLE town reverts to a Dickens era village...every townsperson you see is in full regalia I mean they never even run to the grocery store without being in costume! They all speak the era and it is almost DL immersive if it weren't for things like the chain businesses having their regular signage. A little closer for us than a Dickens village in CA but it is really fun! Hope the CA one is good!


----------



## jnjusoioa

_Hi Everyone, just wondering if you think the Halloween parties will be Tues. and Fri nights again this year?_


----------



## Sherry E

jnjusoioa said:


> _Hi Everyone, just wondering if you think the Halloween parties will be Tues. and Fri nights again this year?_



Hi, Jen!

I'm almost positive Fridays will be involved.  Fridays are always party days.  Since the party moved into DL last year and away from DCA, I guess they settled on Tuesdays as the other day.  Since it will be held in DL again this year (I don't think there is any doubt of that happening), most likely Tuesday will be included again.

When the party was in DCA, Fridays were still part of the mix, but there was at least one year when other days were added in to the party schedule as October progressed.  For example, I recall that when it got to be the last couple of weeks in October, there was like a Wednesday thrown in, and a Thursday, I think, and then, of course, whichever day Halloween fell on.

Unless DL had a problem with Tuesdays and Fridays last year, I'm sure that's when the party will be held again.


----------



## funatdisney

I do know that there have been Mickey's Halloween Treat or Treat parties on Thursdays.

Last year, I booked my vacation dates in October from a Tuesday to a Friday, thinking that we could attend the trick or treat party on Thursday which was the day we had attended the year before. I remember feeling relieved that I had a check in date on the night of a Party (Tuesday), and I didn't have to worry about changing my vacation dates at the last minute. That can be very difficult when booking a DVC room in May.


----------



## Funball

liza~weren't u just in the xmas thread yesterday?! or am i seeing things?! LOL

wow you know once halloween hits reality will come true that the holidays are then finally here...

y don't they have halloween parties on a thursday?


----------



## Funball

UMM another thought.. speaking of holidays...

am i the only one from disboards that will be at DTD during st patty's day?!?


----------



## Funball

UMM another thought.. speaking of holidays...

am i the only one from disboards that will be at DTD during st patty's day?!?


----------



## Belle Ella

Sigh. I love reading through here but I think I have to admit to myself that I wont be getting in a Halloween trip this year. Maybe my cousin and I can try again next year. Phooey.


----------



## mvf-m11c

MHP was great last year during the Halloween season and it would be neat to do it again later this year. I hate to admit it, I can't do it since I have some other plan trips to DL in November and WDW in December.

It would be nice to be down there during St. Patrick Day Sara, but I am still up here in a rainy day in Sactown.


----------



## Funball

rainy? it's like blue skys and sun here.....well happy st. patty's to you anyway brett..


...do you think they will change up the halloween party this year?


----------



## TheColtonsMom

We are hoping and planning on a Tuesday/Friday TOTP as we will arrive early afternoon on a Tuesday and would love to go when we arrive!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Funball said:


> rainy? it's like blue skys and sun here.....well happy st. patty's to you anyway brett..
> 
> 
> ...do you think they will change up the halloween party this year?



It was raining awhile ago, but now it is just cloudy. Happy St. Patrick's Day to you to Sara. 

I thought MHP was great last year for a big event. Maybe they should do more treat stations around the park, but there were plenty of them. I'm hoping that they do a better parade than Mickey's Cavalcade Parade which is not that great except for the last float with all of those characters in costumes.


----------



## jnjusoioa

_I am thinking of going this year Oct. 22-26 so that should work to be able to attend the party on Tuesday then.  Really hoping that works out, because I would hate to plan a whole trip and not hit a party day.  Does anyone know when they will release the dates?  Also, how early in advance can you make your dining reservations? Can't wait to look at the thread a little more in detail at work tomorrow and find all the fun things to do. _


----------



## jnjusoioa

_Just curious when all you would recomend going to DLR for Halloween to be sure that I hit the Halloween party. Thank you._


----------



## Sherry E

jnjusoioa said:


> _Just curious when all you would recomend going to DLR for Halloween to be sure that I hit the Halloween party. Thank you._



October (not September, unless the party begins on 9/30).  

And, again, I think we all agree that there will be parties held on Fridays.  Fridays are always in the mix.  It's just that when the party was held in DCA, there were other days added in towards the second half of October (such as a Wednesday and some Thursdays too).  That was more manageable to do because DCA was not as popular and had typically short hours anyway.

BUT, seeing that the party is no longer going to be in DCA (I think we all agree on that - and if it is held in DCA again, it won't be this year) and is now held in DL, I'm sure they will stick to Tuesdays and Fridays and Halloween.  They just don't have as much flexibility with days and hours in DL as they did in DCA, so that's probably why there are no extra nights like Thursdays or Wednesdays or whatever.

So just go in October, and try to get a Friday in your trip just to be on the safe side.  If you cannot be there for a Friday and you have a Monday-Tuesday-Wednesay-Thursday in your trip, surely at least one of those days will be party days.

The dates for the party will _probably_ not become public until at least May or so.  Then again, we found out the dates for the Halloween season much, much earlier this year than normal so the dates for the party could come out earlier too.

Don't worry!  You won't miss anything!





Belle Ella said:


> Sigh. I love reading through here but I think I have to admit to myself that I wont be getting in a Halloween trip this year. Maybe my cousin and I can try again next year. Phooey.



Jessica - Noooooo!  I refuse to accept this!  You've got to be there for at least a teeny bit of the Halloween season - you still have not done the party yet!  You haven't seen Halloween Screams!  You haven't gone on Ghost Galaxy!  You haven't done the Happiest Haunts Tour!  Is it just going to be too much to handle after the marathon trip so soon before that?

It's too bad you don't live close enough to just pop down for random day trips here and there.

Well, the one thing I can say is that, if you do, indeed, have to miss the entire Halloween season this year...as I told Jen (jnjusoioa), I think it will only be bigger and better next year and beyond.  Right now DLR seems to be at that stage where they can't include DCA in the festivities because of all the construction work and ElecTRONica.  Next year, that may be different.  You never know.  I think that 2012 could only be a step up from the current Halloween celebration, which is already scaled down a bit from what it used to be.


----------



## jnjusoioa

_I think I am going to end up going the 25th - 30th of October, that puts me there over a Friday so I should for sure hit a party that Friday.  Also hoping that at some point I can catch WOC and Fantasmic.  If anyone is going to be there during that time and wants to have a meet, that would be great.  Also have enjoyed reading through the thread, I am hoping they have even more villians out this year, some of the more rare ones, that would be great!!!_


----------



## evedein

We're going to be at DL 10/2 - 10/5/11.  We've been to WDW many times but are new to DL.  I see that they've posted the start & end dated for the Halloween party, but I can't find which nights it runs or when the tickets go on sale. Does anyone know?


----------



## 6Smiles

evedein said:


> We're going to be at DL 10/2 - 10/5/11.  We've been to WDW many times but are new to DL.  I see that they've posted the start & end dated for the Halloween party, but I can't find which nights it runs or when the tickets go on sale. Does anyone know?



The actual days/dates for the party have yet to be announced.


----------



## Funball

evedein said:


> We're going to be at DL 10/2 - 10/5/11.  We've been to WDW many times but are new to DL.  I see that they've posted the start & end dated for the Halloween party, but I can't find which nights it runs or when the tickets go on sale. Does anyone know?




 there is no way they could of posted those already...


----------



## funatdisney

jnjusoioa said:


> _I think I am going to end up going the 25th - 30th of October, that puts me there over a Friday so I should for sure hit a party that Friday.  Also hoping that at some point I can catch WOC and Fantasmic.  If anyone is going to be there during that time and wants to have a meet, that would be great.  Also have enjoyed reading through the thread, I am hoping they have even more villians out this year, some of the more rare ones, that would be great!!!_



You can go to the October Check in thread I have started (click here *"October 2011...Who's all going? Vacation dates and lodging".*) The first post lists all the dates and lodging of DISers traveling in October. If you post there, I'll add your info to the list. Maybe you can arrange a meet with those vacationing at the same time you are. BTW, my dates (for now) are Oct. 27th - 29th.


----------



## jnjusoioa

funatdisney said:


> You can go to the October Check in thread I have started (click here "October 2011...Who's all going? Vacation dates and lodging".) The first post lists all the dates and lodging of DISers traveling in October. If you post there, I'll add your info to the list. Maybe you can arrange a meet with those vacationing at the same time you are. BTW, my dates (for now) are Oct. 27th - 29th.




Thank you, will go and check out the thread.  Hopefully I will be able to meet up with some other DISers, that would be fun.


----------



## Sherry E

jnjusoioa said:


> _I think I am going to end up going the 25th - 30th of October, that puts me there over a Friday so I should for sure hit a party that Friday.  Also hoping that at some point I can catch WOC and Fantasmic.  If anyone is going to be there during that time and wants to have a meet, that would be great.  Also have enjoyed reading through the thread, I am hoping they have even more villians out this year, some of the more rare ones, that would be great!!!_



*Jen* - 

I think those sound like great dates for your trip.  You chose wisely, so you have Friday covered (since we are assuming Friday will definitely be a party day again) and you have a Tuesday in there, so in case they decide to have parties on Tuesdays again you can switch to that night if you prefer!  You have all your bases covered!

I have no idea what kind of date/dates I am looking at for Halloween Time at this point, but if I happen to be there at any point when you're there I will definitely meet up with you!





evedein said:


> We're going to be at DL 10/2 - 10/5/11.  We've been to WDW many times but are new to DL.  I see that they've posted the start & end dated for the Halloween party, but I can't find which nights it runs or when the tickets go on sale. Does anyone know?





*evedin* - Welcome to the Halloween Superthread!   We've been discussing dates a lot recently (and how soon we might find them out!) in this thread.  We love to ponder and speculate!  

This year we were fortunate to learn what the dates for the actual Halloween Time season are - September 16th - October 31 - very early on (thanks to Kim/jernysgirl).  Normally, we do not find out the season dates this early in the year.  The fact that the season dates have been released this early is almost unheard of by Disney standards!

As for Mickey's Halloween Party, the dates generally do not come out or become public until at least May, if not June or July.  That's not to say that they won't be released earlier this year, just to allow for easier planning for out of state/out of country visitors.  We just don't know yet what DLR will do.  But in the past, we didn't know the party dates and when the tickets would go on sale until at least May or after.

I can tell you that the Halloween party usually begins on the first Friday in October every year.  However, I don't think that will be the case this year, as October 7th seems way too late to start it.

My guess is that the party will begin on Friday, September 30, 2011.  I could be way off base, but I think that will be it!  The last party of the season will be on October 31st (Monday).  In between September 30th and October 31, most likely every Friday will be a party night, so that would be 10/7, 10/14, 10/21 and 10/28.  There will also be at least one earlier weeknight involved each week - last year it was every Tuesday.  We can assume it will be every Tuesday again, but they may switch to another weeknight.  So that at least gives you an idea of when to expect parties. Things are always subject to change, though - and Disney will occasionally totally change up their patterns and throw us all off course in the prediction game!! 

Stay tuned to the first post/Page 1 of this thread, as I will be updating it with new information when it comes in, and, of course, we will all be discussing breaking news here!!

We have a little thing called the "Halloween Time Information Boogie" that we like to do to channel the powers that be to release information.  We were doing that a lot last year!  It involves the Creepy Dancing Guy - 

So feel free to boogie anytime you like!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Jessica - Noooooo!  I refuse to accept this!  You've got to be there for at least a teeny bit of the Halloween season - you still have not done the party yet!  You haven't seen Halloween Screams!  You haven't gone on Ghost Galaxy!  You haven't done the Happiest Haunts Tour!  Is it just going to be too much to handle after the marathon trip so soon before that?
> 
> It's too bad you don't live close enough to just pop down for random day trips here and there.
> 
> Well, the one thing I can say is that, if you do, indeed, have to miss the entire Halloween season this year...as I told Jen (jnjusoioa), I think it will only be bigger and better next year and beyond.  Right now DLR seems to be at that stage where they can't include DCA in the festivities because of all the construction work and ElecTRONica.  Next year, that may be different.  You never know.  I think that 2012 could only be a step up from the current Halloween celebration, which is already scaled down a bit from what it used to be.



I'm definitely hoping that things only continue to get better in 2012 and I'll definitely shoot for a trip then. Maybe I'll even be a local by then, you never know. I mean, I do want to move down there at some point but I'm not in a good enough place to do so right now. But I'm beginning to think that I have to limit myself to just the Labor Day weekend trip/birthday with the 5K in early September and call 2011 a year. At least I got good use out of my AP already and I believe I will be renewing considering the girls-only trip next February and wanting to run the actual 1/2 next year just to start off with so a Halloween and/or more could be a possibility next year. It sucks. I want it all! I want to be able to go whenever! But I can't. Deciding when to go and which time is better than the next is so impossible.

Who knows. Maybe something will happen and I can make it happen. I do have my AP so at least admission would be covered. But right now I just can't plan for it.

I hate real life sometimes.


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> We have a little thing called the "Halloween Time Information Boogie" that we like to do to channel the powers that be to release information.  We were doing that a lot last year!  It involves the Creepy Dancing Guy -



Hey, hey, hey! I've missed my old pal, regardless of the creep factor.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Hey, hey, hey! I've missed my old pal, regardless of the creep factor.



Jessica -

He really is so creepy, isn't he?!  There is just no good reason for anyone to be dancing that way...and let's face it, if we saw someone on the street who was moving like that we would run screaming into the night!  But I guess that makes him the perfect mascot for Halloween Time - or at least, for this thread!

Yes, real life can be a pain - especially when it interferes with one's Disney life!  (I've had that happen more times than I can count.)  But if you get a new job (or not) and can't manage either the time or money to make a Halloween trip, I think  will forgive you!  You'll get back to DLR for Halloween & Christmas again at some point, if not this year.

One good thing is that, most likely, when you do the 5K/birthday trip, you will see some early, early traces of Halloween-ness.  You will probably be one of the first to see a window display or two, a maybe some in-store displays or merchandise, some gingerbread cookies with mouse ears, etc.  Maybe even some Fall foliage.


----------



## funatdisney

Belle Ella said:


> I'm definitely hoping that things only continue to get better in 2012 and I'll definitely shoot for a trip then. Maybe I'll even be a local by then, you never know. I mean, I do want to move down there at some point but I'm not in a good enough place to do so right now. But I'm beginning to think that I have to limit myself to just the Labor Day weekend trip/birthday with the 5K in early September and call 2011 a year. At least I got good use out of my AP already and I believe I will be renewing considering the girls-only trip next February and wanting to run the actual 1/2 next year just to start off with so a Halloween and/or more could be a possibility next year. It sucks. I want it all! I want to be able to go whenever! But I can't. Deciding when to go and which time is better than the next is so impossible.
> 
> Who knows. Maybe something will happen and I can make it happen. I do have my AP so at least admission would be covered. But right now I just can't plan for it.
> 
> I hate real life sometimes.



I am so sorry to learn that you have to cancel your Halloween Trip, Jessica. Life sucks sometimes and it is difficult to give up going to DL during Halloween Time that you so obviously love and enjoy. I hope you can make it in 2012. In the meantime, keep training for the 5k and savor every moment that you are in DL this year.


----------



## Dizneydaz

I'm hoping DD11 and I will be able to go to the party again this year. We went to it fairly late last year so I would like to go earlier. 

Good thing is DD is going to a different school and she will be year round again. She will be off all of Oct.. However, that being said I want to go to WDW in early Oct. (maybe as early as 9-29 to get free DDP) so we won't be able to go to early in the season.

We went for the first time last year and had a blast getting as much candy as we could! We ended up, between the 2 of us, with something like 18 lbs. This year I want more!  Oh, and the Craisins we got were a big hit with my DNephew2 so I plan on getting more, and more, of those. 

We didn't see many villians last year, luckily we got in early (my AP were expired but the party ticket got us in!) and we saw a few villians before the official start.

We grabbed a pretty good location for the fireworks about 15-20 min. before and I would watch them from there again.  

Watched the first parade. My nephew was in it.  (that's why we went last minute). It was cute but I wish they would do the "Boo to You" parade like at WDW. That one is really good!

Once the dates come out and we know when we are going I will post it.  Who knows, maybe we could get some PP taken together?


----------



## jnjusoioa

_Hi Sherry & DisneyDaz, Would love to meet up with both of you ladies during my Halloween trip. This will probably be my last trip for awhile due to money and other issues so I am planning on doing it up big and you both have help  me out so much, it would finally be great to meet you both and hang out for a little. Will be keeping my eyes open for all the updates, etc as the time gets closer._


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Bump!!!


----------



## funatdisney

Some pictures from 2010 Halloween Time.


----------



## jaylensmom

Last year was our first year...DS had a blast...We'll be back this year I just have to find out when my son will be on break at school in October...


----------



## DreamtheImpossible

How are the crowds usually during the week days in October? Since school is still going on.


----------



## Sherry E

DreamtheImpossible said:


> How are the crowds usually during the week days in October? Since school is still going on.



Hi, DreamtheImpossible!  Welcome to the DIS and to this thread!

Well, there is no denying that the crowds have gotten more substantial for the Halloween season in the last few years.  It's become a very popular time to visit the parks.  Last year was when World of Color debuted, so that automatically brought a lot of people.  This year we will get the new Little Mermaid ride and also the new version of Star Tours.  I anticipate that both of those things will only increase crowds for the rest of the year.

The other thing to consider is that the first part of October - generally up until Columbus Day or so - is busy due to various school breaks (in other states) and special events.  Once Columbus Day passes, it slows down a little bit until the days leading up to Halloween itself, and then picks up again.

Generally, people seem to say that weekdays (excluding Fridays) are not too bad.  There will be a Halloween party on at least one night during the week in addition to Friday.  It will most likely be Tuesdays.


----------



## Sherry E

That's a good ol' fashioned Halloween Tiime Information Boogie bump!


----------



## 6Smiles

I keep reading that the first couple of week of October are really busy and then it calms down.  When you say busy are we talking spring break busy, summer busy or just busier than off season? Weekdays should be okay? I know about gay days and columbus day but is the middle of the week chaotic? 
Kris


----------



## Sherry E

6Smiles said:


> I keep reading that the first couple of week of October are really busy and then it calms down.  When you say busy are we talking spring break busy, summer busy or just busier than off season? Weekdays should be okay? I know about gay days and columbus day but is the middle of the week chaotic?
> Kris



Kris - Sorry it took so long for me to reply.  I couldn't get online last night  and I thought someone else would have answered, but they left you hanging!!

Well, I _think_ it's safe to say "just busier than off season."  Busier than it used to be in October, but not up to Summer or holiday levels just yet.  

I am finding, when reading these boards, that people have such different views of crowds and what is manageable vs. horrific.  I have literally seen different people recap the same day or time frame, and one person will say it was ridiculously crowded and they couldn't deal with it, while the next person will say it was no big deal!!

Even if it is a proven fact that there are X number of people in the park (like, let's just pick any number at random and say 20,000 people), you can bet that someone will say it was crazy crowded and someone else will say every ride was a walk-on!!

The thing is, since about 2008 or so, October has picked way up in crowds (the CM's have even agreed with this).  It is no longer really an off-peak season, though it may be considered more off-peak than Christmas time or Summer.  Now that all these new things are being added to DLR, the crowds will probably only increase overall, on a general level, even during the times when it is less crowded.

I think that mid-week days would be less likely to be chaotic than Thurs.-Sun.  Even when I was at DLR in December, peak season, the Wednesday I was there seemed to have the lowest crowds I saw for my entire trip.  Sunday, Monday and Tuesday all seemed extremely crowded to me, whereas Wednesday lightened up considerably.  I would assume that October will have a similar pattern.


----------



## 6Smiles

Thanks Sherry. I have found that I am a bit of a thread killer  so I tend to keep my posts to a minimum even though I am on more then it shows.  I've been enjoying the Trip Reports and off to read more.  Got to find out if there is a new fillie or colt in the family .


----------



## TheColtonsMom

6Smiles said:


> Thanks Sherry. I have found that I am a bit of a thread killer  so I tend to keep my posts to a minimum even though I am on more then it shows.  I've been enjoying the Trip Reports and off to read more.  Got to find out if there is a new fillie or colt in the family .



If you are talking about my colt or filly Rowan was in labor all night then stopped abruptly this morning..So all night in the wind & snow and still no baby...This is getting almost as bad as when I had my kids..anticipation is killing me!


----------



## 6Smiles

TheColtonsMom said:


> If you are talking about my colt or filly Rowan was in labor all night then stopped abruptly this morning..So all night in the wind & snow and still no baby...This is getting almost as bad as when I had my kids..anticipation is killing me!



Actually I was!  I know how the anticipation of a new baby/ animal can be.  I spent two summers working with a large animal vet in upstate New York, not to mention my own ewe and sows when younger.  I can not wait to find out the name of this colt or filly, and vote if you decide to have a poll. I am checking your thread constantly for your announcement .
Kris


----------



## funatdisney

6Smiles said:


> Actually I was!  I know how the anticipation of a new baby/ animal can be.  I spent two summers working with a large animal vet in upstate New York, not to mention my own ewe and sows when younger.  I can not wait to find out the name of this colt or filly, and vote if you decide to have a poll. I am checking your thread constantly for your announcement .
> Kris



Me, too!


BTW, this afternoon, I was able to book a room with my points at the VGC for Monday, Oct 24 to Thursday, Oct 27. I am hoping a MHP will be scheduled for any one of those weekday nights. But not to worry, it there isn't. I do have a reservation at the Anaheim Marriott Suites for Oct. 27 to Saturday, 29th. That should cover any possibility for attending MHP.  I had booked the Marriott just in case I couldn't get a booking at the VGC. I'll wait for the MHP announcement before I cancel the Marriott reservation.

I have made it a personal goal to attend MHP (and its various names over the years) every year and have been able to keep my goal since the very first party in DCA. It looks good to keeping up on my goal this year. I was getting worried there for a bit.


----------



## 6Smiles

funatdisney said:


> Me, too!
> 
> 
> BTW, this afternoon, I was able to book a room with my points at the VGC for Monday, Oct 24 to Thursday, Oct 27. I am hoping a MHP will be scheduled for any one of those weekday nights. But not to worry, it there isn't. I do have a reservation at the Anaheim Marriott Suites for Oct. 27 to Saturday, 29th. That should cover any possibility for attending MHP.  I had booked the Marriott just in case I couldn't get a booking at the VGC. I'll wait for the MHP announcement before I cancel the Marriott reservation.
> 
> I have made it a personal goal to attend MHP (and its various names over the years) every year and have been able to keep my goal since the very first party in DCA. It looks good to keeping up on my goal this year. I was getting worried there for a bit.



YAY  Congratulations!  I know how much you were hoping for the VGC!  I think Monday to Thursday there will have to be a party for one of those days. So happy for you!
Kris


----------



## funatdisney

6Smiles said:


> YAY  Congratulations!  I know how much you were hoping for the VGC!  I think Monday to Thursday there will have to be a party for one of those days. So happy for you!
> Kris



Thanks, Kris. You are so kind to keep me in mind. I am always on pins and needles when I book VGC at 7 months. I always wonder if they will have any rooms! I usually use my VGC points for my Oct trip, but decided on using them for a Christmas trip this year. Now, I just hope that the MHP won't be on Thursday night. I would hate to have to attend a party the same day I check out. That is the main reason why I am keeping the Marriott reservation. I just don't want to travel home after four days in DLR _and after a _ MHP. Wish they would announce those dates!


----------



## 6Smiles

funatdisney said:


> Thanks, Kris. You are so kind to keep me in mind. I am always on pins and needles when I book VGC at 7 months. I always wonder if they will have any rooms! I usually use my VGC points for my Oct trip, but decided on using them for a Christmas trip this year. Now, I just hope that the MHP won't be on Thursday night. I would hate to have to attend a party the same day I check out. That is the main reason why I am keeping the Marriott reservation. I just don't want to travel home after four days in DLR _and after a _ MHP. Wish they would announce those dates!



 Creepy smiley dancer guy luck to you (I think I'll hunt down a more halloweeny dancer than this creepy dude.  He reminds me of Jack (Jack in the Box without the hat) .  I don't think they would do Thursday/ Friday.  A Tuesday or Wednesday party makes more logistical sense since Wednesday is typically the slowest day of the week.  Drumming up business on slower days just makes pratical business sense.


----------



## funatdisney

I hope that is true. you never can tell with Disney. Crazy like a fox, they are. 

If creepy dancer is the best I can get to some luck with that darn announcement, I'll take it, but hurry and find a better Halloween dude. I know folks have grown fond of the creepy dancing dude, but I, for one, would like another option.


----------



## funatdisney

Oh, I just realized that since I have booked my room today, I have exactly 7 months to my October Halloween Time vacation. 

I will have to change my ticker.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

6Smiles said:


> Creepy smiley dancer guy luck to you (I think I'll hunt down a more halloweeny dancer than this creepy dude.  He reminds me of Jack (Jack in the Box without the hat) .  I don't think they would do Thursday/ Friday.  A Tuesday or Wednesday party makes more logistical sense since Wednesday is typically the slowest day of the week.  Drumming up business on slower days just makes pratical business sense.



Oh please share if you manage a new Halloween good luck dancer..In the mean time here is some luck for us all...


----------



## Sherry E

Creepy Dancing Guy is the mascot for the Halloween Time Information Boogie - I picked him myself in the first thread!

While we can have other guest 'dancers' to help elicit information, don't go messing with or trying to oust my original mascot!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Sherry E said:


> Creepy Dancing Guy is the mascot for the Halloween Time Information Boogie - I picked him myself in the first thread!
> 
> While we can have other guest 'dancers' to help elicit information, don't go messing with or trying to oust my original mascot!



Who is trying to oust him  just thought he might like some one new to dance with


----------



## CrystalS

Hi everyone, just saw this thread and see that this will be happening during our visit at the end of Sept (25th-29th).
Can anyone tell me how much decoration and halloween-ness to expect at this time?

We don't celebrate Halloween, guess I should have researched a little more into it, I thought they didn't start decorating until October, so I thought we'd miss it. Opps.
I know us adults can ignore it, but just wondering what to expect for our 4yr old.

Thanks


----------



## Sherry E

TheColtonsMom said:


> Who is trying to oust him  just thought he might like some one new to dance with



Liza is trying to get rid of him!  Nooooooo!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Creepy Dancing Guy is the mascot for the Halloween Time Information Boogie - I picked him myself in the first thread!
> 
> While we can have other guest 'dancers' to help elicit information, don't go messing with or trying to oust my original mascot!



I remember from last year before the Halloween season that we used the Creepy Dancing Guy for any info on the Halloween season. It was a pain last season when we didn't get much info on the Halloween season and see this guy dancing a lot. It is creepy but funny too.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

CrystalS said:


> Hi everyone, just saw this thread and see that this will be happening during our visit at the end of Sept (25th-29th).
> Can anyone tell me how much decoration and halloween-ness to expect at this time?
> 
> We don't celebrate Halloween, guess I should have researched a little more into it, I thought they didn't start decorating until October, so I thought we'd miss it. Opps.
> I know us adults can ignore it, but just wondering what to expect for our 4yr old.
> 
> Thanks



Outside of the Halloween parties which should not have started when you get there the decor is not immersive. A lot of what you will see could be called fall decor leaves & pumpkins & such, there are both plain pumpkins and carved ones. There is a day of the dead display I think in Frontierland. The haunted mansion should be decorated as the HMH with Jack Skellington & friends from The Nightmare before Christmas. Space is done over as Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy. What are you most worried about for your 4 year old? Things that would scare him/her?


----------



## Sherry E

CrystalS said:


> Hi everyone, just saw this thread and see that this will be happening during our visit at the end of Sept (25th-29th).
> Can anyone tell me how much decoration and halloween-ness to expect at this time?
> 
> We don't celebrate Halloween, guess I should have researched a little more into it, I thought they didn't start decorating until October, so I thought we'd miss it. Opps.
> I know us adults can ignore it, but just wondering what to expect for our 4yr old.
> 
> Thanks



Hi, CrystalS!  Welcome!

If you go to Post #2 on Page 1 of this thread, you will see a detailed Table of Contents with links to photos, courtesy of Belle Ella.  That should give you an idea of what kinds of Halloween-ness to expect.

Honestly, if Halloween Time is not something your family celebrates, you will be able to go lots of areas in DLR and not run into much Halloween-ness.

One of the complaints I have about Halloween Time at DLR is that they don't do enough with it, meaning they don't decorate enough of Disneyland and they leave California Adventure alone entirely, for the most part (at least they left it alone last year).  So this will work in your favor if you are not big Halloween fans.  You can walk for long stretches of time without seeing too much Halloween stuff or even realizing what time of year it is.

When you arrive at the gates of Disneyland, you will see character pumpkins above the turnstiles.  Then, when you step onto Main Street, you will see a giant Mickey pumpkin.  As you make your way down Main Street, you will see various pumpkins (some are in windows, some are on balconies) and some Halloween window displays.  When you get to the Partners statue, there will be pumpkins aorund that.

Over in Frontierland, there will be a Dia de los Muertos (Day of the Dead) display, as well as the Halloween Round-Up, which is really cute.

Space Mountain will have its Ghost Galaxy overlay, and Haunted Mansion will become Haunted Mansion Holiday (with the Nightmare Before Christmas theme).

Otherwise, really...that's IT!  There's not much more to it as far as decorations, unless they add in something new this year.

So if you like Halloween, there is just enough to keep you entertained, and if you don't like it, it's not that hard to escape it.


ETA: You may also see some characters dressed in Halloween-ish outfits, and a few Villains over in Fantasyland.


Here's more info:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38304296&postcount=1


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> I remember from last year before the Halloween season that we used the Creepy Dancing Guy for any info on the Halloween season. It was a pain last season when we didn't get much info on the Halloween season and see this guy dancing a lot. It is creepy but funny too.



Bret - You're right!  Creepy..but funny at the same time!  There is just something so awkward and bizarre about the dancing of the Creepy Dancing Guy.  He just had to be the Mascot!!  I like not having any information  or anything happening for a while, and then just kind of sneaking him into posts with his weird moves!

Again, that's not to say that we don't welcome other Halloween 'dancers' too, but the creepy moves on the Creepy Dancing Guy are what got him the gig as the Mascot of this thread!





TheColtonsMom said:


> Outside of the Halloween parties which should not have started when you get there the decor is not immersive. A lot of what you will see could be called fall decor leaves & pumpkins & such, there are both plain pumpkins and carved ones. There is a day of the dead display I think in Frontierland. The haunted mansion should be decorated as the HMH with Jack Skellington & friends from The Nightmare before Christmas. Space is done over as Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy. What are you most worried about for your 4 year old? Things that would scare him/her?



That's exactly it, Sherri - a lot of it could be classified as Fall decor.  Once you get past the places I mentioned in my post to CrystalS above, you could easily walk for long stretches and forget that it's Halloween Time.  It's nowhere near the scale of Christmas Time in terms of decor being everywhere you go.  Even the Ray Bradbury Halloween Tree in Frontierland doesn't stand out during the daytime.  You could walk right past it and not look twice.

Don't get me wrong - everyone who loves Halloween will love Halloween Time at DLR, but it's not all over the entire Resort like Christmas is.


----------



## 6Smiles

Sherry E said:


> Creepy Dancing Guy is the mascot for the Halloween Time Information Boogie - I picked him myself in the first thread!
> 
> While we can have other guest 'dancers' to help elicit information, don't go messing with or trying to oust my original mascot!



It wasn't Liza that suggested another option... it was me.  Not trying to oust him just give him some company ! Didn't mean to cause waves .
Kris


----------



## Sherry E

6Smiles said:


> It wasn't Liza that suggested another option... it was me.  Not trying to oust him just give him some company ! Didn't mean to cause waves .
> Kris



No, she wanted another option too - and I saw her post first, before I saw yours, so that's why she got mentioned!


----------



## 6Smiles

Sherry E said:


> No, she wanted another option too - and I saw her post first, before I saw yours, so that's why she got mentioned!





Creepy dancer guy needs a name.?


----------



## Sherry E

6Smiles said:


> Creepy dancer guy needs a name.?



And a mate!  And some friends!  And some different dance moves!

I recall, last year, I think it was one of our DIS'ers from the first Halloween thread - AmyPond - who found a crazy picture or two of a cat and some other weird Halloween thing (as a viable fill-in for CDG!).  If only I could remember what post those were in from the first thread, I would copy them here.  But that first thread is like trying to find a needle in a haystack because there was no organization to it.  Hmmm.....


----------



## Sherry E

I think I forgot to mention here last week that I had a dream about Halloween Time at DLR suddenly becoming like what Universal Studios does or what Knott's does for Halloween, with actual people in horrific, bloody costumes jumping out at you from every corner!  

I recall in the dream that DLR did one of their press releases on the Disneyland News site, saying that they were going with a different "tone" for the Halloween celebration.  We were all pondering and discussing it here on the DIS, as we had no idea what they meant by changing the tone.

It turned out that Haunted Mansion Holiday was suddenly a house of horrors with zombies and vampires, POTC was like real pirates jumping out at the boats, there were crazed hatchet-waving maniacs jumping out at people from the fog in ToonTown (which is funny, since ToonTown isn't even open for long after dark, really).  The dolls in IASW were killers.  It was wild.

I actually kind of woke myself up from the dream because it was disturbing to imagine DLR like that.  It is soooooo very different from any other park in terms of Halloween.

I don't think I could ever imagine DLR going the really 'scary' route with their Halloween festivities.


----------



## 6Smiles

Sherry E said:


> I think I forgot to mention here last week that I had a dream about Halloween Time at DLR suddenly becoming like what Universal Studios does or what Knott's does for Halloween, with actual people in horrific, bloody costumes jumping out at you from every corner!
> 
> I recall in the dream that DLR did one of their press releases on the Disneyland News site, saying that they were going with a different "tone" for the Halloween celebration.  We were all pondering and discussing it here on the DIS, as we had no idea what they meant by changing the tone.
> 
> It turned out that Haunted Mansion Holiday was suddenly a house of horrors with zombies and vampires, POTC was like real pirates jumping out at the boats, there were crazed hatchet-waving maniacs jumping out at people from the fog in ToonTown (which is funny, since ToonTown isn't even open for long after dark, really).  The dolls in IASW were killers.  It was wild.
> I actually kind of woke myself up from the dream because it was disturbing to imagine DLR like that.  It is soooooo very different from any other park in terms of Halloween.
> 
> I don't think I could ever imagine DLR going the really 'scary' route with their Halloween festivities.



 I don't like to be scared, that would be terrible!


----------



## funatdisney

Alright guys, I did say "option". I don't mean to get rid of the creepy dancer Halloween mascot. I just would like to have another dancing guy to add some flavor and give the Halloween Thread mascot someone to dance with.Maybe a creepy dancing girl to add a little help and boost along those  Halloween announcements. 

Where would find something like that anyway?


----------



## Sherry E

6Smiles said:


> I don't like to be scared, that would be terrible!



You're telling me!  I am one of those folks who prefers the cute, safe Halloween merriment.  Disney, It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown - that kind of thing.  I don't go for the other Halloween angle with the killers and flesh eating zombies and the real scary stuff like what they do at Universal and Knott's, with maniacs jumping out and chasing you!  I like to watch TV specials about those places while I am safely at home, but it is way too intense be chased around by a guy waving a chainsaw at me!

However, I know there are lots and lots of Halloween fans who adore those really scary events, so I applaud them!  I'm just too wimpy and jumpy for that kind of intense stuff.  I will stick with the nice friendly giant Mickey Pumpkin - he doesn't chase me or try to kill me!


----------



## 6Smiles

Here are some friends for Creepy Dancing Guy or maybe we should call him Gus? 























Kris


----------



## funatdisney

I like the ghost and the cat in the pumpkin.


----------



## 6Smiles

Or maybe these?

This guy made me crack up so much I started coughing!






Now these are some rockin pumpkins!


----------



## Sherry E

Kris - Those are all too funny!  Oddly, the ones that are not Halloween-related seem to be my favorites - that penguin in the first post is hilarious!  And that hula dancer is great.


----------



## Sjwillia

Dizneydaz said:


> We didn't see many villians last year, luckily we got in early (my AP were expired but the party ticket got us in!) and we saw a few villians before the official start.



Hello Disney Halloween Time Experts,
I am planning a possible trip to Disneyland this October and trying to understand how the Party will fit in.  Does the above quote mean that if you have a party ticket and only go to the park during those hours you do not need to use one of your Parker Hopper days?


----------



## smile4stamps

I want some dates!!!  I need to request time off of work and make plans!  I'm afraid if I wait to long I won't be able to go!


EDIT: To be more specific I want party dates lol!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

6Smiles said:


> Here are some friends for Creepy Dancing Guy or maybe we should call him Gus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kris



If we used that fairy creepy dancing guy might forget to dance and just become creepy guy LOL



Sjwillia said:


> Hello Disney Halloween Time Experts,
> I am planning a possible trip to Disneyland this October and trying to understand how the Party will fit in.  Does the above quote mean that if you have a party ticket and only go to the park during those hours you do not need to use one of your Parker Hopper days?



Yes that is correct!


----------



## Sherry E

Sjwillia said:


> Hello Disney Halloween Time Experts,
> I am planning a possible trip to Disneyland this October and trying to understand how the Party will fit in.  Does the above quote mean that if you have a party ticket and only go to the park during those hours you do not need to use one of your Parker Hopper days?



Hello, Susan!  Welcome!

Correct.  If you purchase a separate party ticket, that will give you admission to the park in which the Halloween party is being held (which we assume will be Disneyland again this year) and you won't need a Hopper.  

Even though we don't have the exact dates, hours and prices yet, most likely on Friday nights the party will officially start at 7:00-ish (possibly 7:30).  However, with the party ticket, you will be able to enter Disneyland 3 hours earlier, at 4 p.m.  If you attend the party on another night earlier in the week - like, perhaps, if they make Tuesday a party night again, as was the case last year - the party will start at 6 p.m.-ish, and you would be able to enter the park at 3 p.m.

So if you have a multi-day Park Hopper but you would like to attend the party and save one of your Hopper days, you could do something else earlier in the day, like stroll around the 3 hotels of DLR, have a character meal, do some browsing or shopping in Downtown Disney, relax at your hotel, etc., etc., and then go to the party at 3 p.m. or 4 p.m. (depending on which night it is).  



smile4stamps said:


> I want some dates!!!  I need to request time off of work and make plans!  I'm afraid if I wait to long I won't be able to go!
> 
> 
> EDIT: To be more specific I want party dates lol!



I agree, Paula!  It's just good to know what the party hours are way in advance to have some idea of what we are working with, and which night would be best for our plans.

I was shocked that the Halloween season dates showed up on the DLR website soooo early this year.  That was just unheard of!  I am hoping that it means we won't have to wait until May or June to find out the party dates.  DLR probably already knows what the dates are going to be - I wish they would just let us in on the scoop, already!



TheColtonsMom said:


> If we used that fairy creepy dancing guy might forget to dance and just become creepy guy LOL
> 
> Yes that is correct!



Or "Gus, the Creepy Guy"...which sounds even creepier than plain ol' Creepy Dancing Guy!!!  He just can't catch a break, that creepy dude!


----------



## funatdisney

6Smiles said:


> Here are some friends for Creepy Dancing Guy or maybe we should call him Gus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kris



The cat reminds me of the lost kitten we adopted last October, Memphis. I posted a picture of him on the first thread. He is jet black, and he has orange eyes. He tolerates our one and half year old lab mix like an over indulgent mother. That dog can lick and chomp on that cat and Memphis just takes it. He knows that Luna will stop in a short while and then they can both fall asleep together. At first, I didn't like him, but he has grown on me and I am now quite fond of him. Not a cuddlier and everything is on his terms, but he follows me around everywhere and makes a point to look at me. So I had just start liking him.



smile4stamps said:


> I want some dates!!!  I need to request time off of work and make plans!  I'm afraid if I wait to long I won't be able to go!
> EDIT: To be more specific I want party dates lol!



Me. too!



TheColtonsMom said:


> If we used that fairy creepy dancing guy might forget to dance and just become creepy guy LOL



Had a good laughed when I read this. Too funny.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

I could almost see that penguin looking up at Creepy Dancing Guy and thinking WHAT IS HE DOING? So I had to see it for myself....

I NEED TOTP dates to help me get out of this "spring is never coming" funk I am in...Come on Disney We Know You Know!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

double post


----------



## Sherry E

TheColtonsMom said:


> I could almost see that penguin looking up at Creepy Dancing Guy and thinking WHAT IS HE DOING? So I had to see it for myself....
> 
> I NEED TOTP dates to help me get out of this "spring is never coming" funk I am in...Come on Disney We Know You Know!



Yep.  The penguin is trying to show Gus how it's done!  They're having a dance-off!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Hello everyone!!  I'm in agreement about the machettey wielding zombies and leatherface chasing me around.  Maybe one day I'll do one of the those hunted house, just to say I did it.  But thats a really big maybe.  I love October, so much to do around here.  We have the Dell Oso Corn Mazes in Lathrop.  In addition to the mazes, they have pony rides, a petting zoo, a zip line, 25' climbing towers, pumkin launchers, a kid area with two bouce houses.  You can buy pumpkins on the cheap (we spent $16 and bought 3 somewhat large pumpkins and 5 mini pumpkins).  

Near Santa Cruz is Roaring Camp.  It's a steam train place.  Close to Halloween they have a Sleepy Hollow themed train ride and earlier in the month they have a harvest party, all designed with families in mind - translation = not scary at all.

The first weekend in October is the pumpkin festival in Manteca, not as cool as it used to be, but still pretty fun.

My birthday on the 14th, this year I'll be on a plane that day headed to MCO.

Then theres all the fun of Disney Parks and thier Halloween/Fall spendor.  So can't wait.  In the mean time, I have easter, fouth of july, and summer to keep me busy with my little guys.

So far we're looking at going as a superhero family for the halloween party.  DH will wear a superman shirt, DD will be wonderwoman, DS will be spiderman, and I will be supergirl.


----------



## 6Smiles

TheColtonsMom said:


> I could almost see that penguin looking up at Creepy Dancing Guy and thinking WHAT IS HE DOING? So I had to see it for myself....
> 
> I NEED TOTP dates to help me get out of this "spring is never coming" funk I am in...Come on Disney We Know You Know!




Sherri - Did Rowan have her baby yet?



Sherry E said:


> Yep.  The penguin is trying to show Gus how it's done!  They're having a dance-off!



Sherri and Sherry The penguin definitely wins the dance off.  I found a couple of other dancing smilies that I will post. 
Kris


----------



## 6Smiles

A new bunny dance:
















Gus's baby?


----------



## TheColtonsMom

6Smiles said:


> Sherri - Did Rowan have her baby yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Sherri and Sherry The penguin definitely wins the dance off.  I found a couple of other dancing smilies that I will post.
> Kris



No baby yet we just took the dogs out to run in the pasture and spent some time with Rowan who is currently NOT having contractions again! I cannot believe we spent a month and countless time with the vet keeping her from going into labor early then the vet gives her the green light and she waits!

We are currently passing the time trying to guess what color this baby will be. Rowan is Bay and Daddy is Sorrel (for those that don't know dark brown and light reddish brown) both Mommy & Daddy have blacks only one generation back so I am really hoping for a black filly named Daisy! 

New Disney names that have come up this week & are under consideration for a boy are Flynn Rider, Ferdinand (as in the bull) Gaston, Woody and Iago. Along with the others that have been in consideration for a while Triton, Samson, Naveen & DIS. Anyone with other ideas send them my way!


----------



## Sherry E

6Smiles said:


> A new bunny dance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gus's baby?




 Those are soooooo funny!  Love the bunny wiggling its bottom and love the pandas, especially!!

That very well may be Gus' baby - it is creepy enough!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

6Smiles said:


> A new bunny dance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gus's baby?



I'm with Sherry the pandas are adorable! please take that baby away...didn't he do commercials on TV in the 80s early 90s? I believe they permanantly scarred me. The belly dancer is def related to Gus in some way...some family resemblence there I think.


----------



## funatdisney

TheColtonsMom said:


> please take that baby away...didn't he do commercials on TV in the 80s early 90s? I believe they permanantly scarred me. The belly dancer is def related to Gus in some way...some family resemblence there I think.



I completely agree with you on the baby. Makes me shudder everytime I look at it.

That belly dancer is cute and would look great beside Gus.


----------



## Sherry E

This was on Page 3...and it hadn't been bumped or posted on in 3 days!




By the way...by my calculations, we now have just about 5-1/2 months until...the start of HalloweenTime!!!  Those 5.5 months will fly by.  I remember when we were at the 5 or 6 month point last year...and then, before you knew it, Halloween Time was here!


Gus, the Creepy Dancing Guy, will be dancing up a storm until September 16!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Sherry when I saw you had posted I fully expected that either you had heard some dates or were going to pull an April Fools gag and prretend you did.


----------



## Sherry E

TheColtonsMom said:


> Sherry when I saw you had posted I fully expected that either you had heard some dates or were going to pull an April Fools gag and prretend you did.



Oh no!  I wouldn't do that to you guys!  We all wait for so long, so patiently, for information of some kind.  I wouldn't be so cruel as to pretend we had some info!  (Though that might have been funny!)

Actually I saw that someone had posted a bunch of questions on Liza's party thread about the party.  I figured it was time to bump this thread!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Just had to share some good news! (Some of you may see this post in more than one place I am excited!)

The local newspaper editor saw my Christmas TR and forwarded my name and a link to it to a group looking for someone to write a Montana travel blog and newspaper travel articles about traveling with your kids. 

I have been waiting until it was official but "Traveling in Colton's World" is a go!

So those of you that want to follow along with our travels around Montana this summer can! I will post the link when it gets started. Basically the idea is they pay for us to travel one weekend a month all summer and I write the blog in exchange for the travel $. Any blog article that they want re-vamped as a newspaper article I will actually get paid for on top of it! Since I owe this opportunity to the DIS all the money I earn is going towards our Halloween trip


----------



## funatdisney

Awesome opportunity, TheColtonsMom! Sounds like a great deal and I am very happy that you got it.


----------



## mom2rtk

Hey everyone! I'm going to subscribe to the thread to stay on top of everything as we decide whether to head for WDW or DL this fall. I really would love to dress up for the party with my daughter without feeling like I was suffocating from the heat.

We did MNSSHP in 09 the last week of Sept into early October. They set records for heat that week, so it's made me really gun-shy for doing that again.

Last year we did MVMCP and they set records for cold while we were there.

So this year......... I'm hoping for "just right".

I'm really torn, because it can be brutally hot at WDW any time up through October, so it's a crap shoot. But honestly, if they offer free dining into October, that might seal the deal.

Do they offer decent deals at the DL hotels that time of year? I know we could stay at a good neighbor hotel, but that's just not as appealing. We typically stay at a value resort at WDW, but still love the feeling of always being immersed in Disney.


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> Hey everyone! I'm going to subscribe to the thread to stay on top of everything as we decide whether to head for WDW or DL this fall. I really would love to dress up for the party with my daughter without feeling like I was suffocating from the heat.
> 
> We did MNSSHP in 09 the last week of Sept into early October. They set records for heat that week, so it's made me really gun-shy for doing that again.
> 
> Last year we did MVMCP and they set records for cold while we were there.
> 
> So this year......... I'm hoping for "just right".
> 
> I'm really torn, because it can be brutally hot at WDW any time up through October, so it's a crap shoot. But honestly, if they offer free dining into October, that might seal the deal.
> 
> Do they offer decent deals at the DL hotels that time of year? I know we could stay at a good neighbor hotel, but that's just not as appealing. We typically stay at a value resort at WDW, but still love the feeling of always being immersed in Disney.



mom2rtk -

Hello and welcome!  I'm so glad you joined us and subscribed. 

I hope we get some good info soon.  If ever you tune into this thread and don't see any discussion of late breaking news happening when it seems like there should be some news, be sure to check Page 1, Post 1 - currently I have a lot of info from last year and other relevant links to threads about things that happen every Halloween season or that are Halloween-related...but as soon as any new info comes in about this year, I will be adding that in to the first post!  I realized last year (in the first Halloween superthread) that the current info was getting lost in the pages whenever someone was kind enough to post it, and we needed one spot to be able to find it so we could always access it easily.  

We were all very excited - and shocked - when the actual dates for the Halloween season at DLR came in early this year.  It was much, much earlier than expected and much earlier than the norm.  Really, the DLR website usually doesn't put up the Halloween season dates until August, but they might trickle out a few months early.  This year, they were up on the DLR website way in advance.

So now we are waiting on the exact dates of Mickey's Halloween Party.  We assume it will begin on Friday, September 30, and will be held every Friday in October, and probably also on Tuesdays, as it was last year.  It's possible that it might not begin until October 7th, but that seems rather late to me.  

It is quite possible we could see some high temperatures in October (that has been known to happen)...but we probably would not have much in the way of humidity like you experienced in Florida.  In fact, October heat tends to be quite dry - hence, the infamous wildfires.  It could also be rainy (last year it rained on a few Halloween party nights, as I recall) or just plain windy!  October is a very tricky month to predict in SoCal.

I'm not a heat lover myself, so I would be happy with some nice, comfortable 70-degree days, or even in the 60's - it makes me feel more like it's actually Fall that way.  I don't want to feel like it's Summer in October!

As for hotel deals...I totally understand about preferring to stay onsite.  Even though some of the Good Neighbor hotels offer great deals, it's just not the same.  I want to actually be on Disney property for the entire length of my stay.  I want the full immersion from the second I get out of the car to the second I get back in the car.  I want to go to sleep and wake up on Disney property.  I want to look for hidden Mickeys in the carpeting and wallpaper!!  You just can't do that at a Good Neighbor!!

There have been decent DLR hotel deals (like, perhaps, as low as $149 or $159 per night for the PPH, and maybe $20 more than that for the DLH) in the past that have extended through Fall.  Some of them even go as far as mid-December.  Some of them have ended in October.  Some of the deals have been through special PIN code offers, and some are available to the general public.  

So it's not unheard of to see hotel deals for October.  The only question is when and if there will be any again this year!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> mom2rtk -
> 
> Hello and welcome!  I'm so glad you joined us and subscribed.
> 
> I hope we get some good info soon.  If ever you tune into this thread and don't see any discussion of late breaking news happening when it seems like there should be some news, be sure to check Page 1, Post 1 - currently I have a lot of info from last year and other relevant links to threads about things that happen every Halloween season or that are Halloween-related...but as soon as any new info comes in about this year, I will be adding that in to the first post!  I realized last year (in the first Halloween superthread) that the current info was getting lost in the pages whenever someone was kind enough to post it, and we needed one spot to be able to find it so we could always access it easily.
> 
> We were all very excited - and shocked - when the actual dates for the Halloween season at DLR came in early this year.  It was much, much earlier than expected and much earlier than the norm.  Really, the DLR website usually doesn't put up the Halloween season dates until August, but they might trickle out a few months early.  This year, they were up on the DLR website way in advance.
> 
> So now we are waiting on the exact dates of Mickey's Halloween Party.  We assume it will begin on Friday, September 30, and will be held every Friday in October, and probably also on Tuesdays, as it was last year.  It's possible that it might not begin until October 7th, but that seems rather late to me.
> 
> It is quite possible we could see some high temperatures in October (that has been known to happen)...but we probably would not have much in the way of humidity like you experienced in Florida.  In fact, October heat tends to be quite dry - hence, the infamous wildfires.  It could also be rainy (last year it rained on a few Halloween party nights, as I recall) or just plain windy!  October is a very tricky month to predict in SoCal.
> 
> I'm not a heat lover myself, so I would be happy with some nice, comfortable 70-degree days, or even in the 60's - it makes me feel more like it's actually Fall that way.  I don't want to feel like it's Summer in October!
> 
> As for hotel deals...I totally understand about preferring to stay onsite.  Even though some of the Good Neighbor hotels offer great deals, it's just not the same.  I want to actually be on Disney property for the entire length of my stay.  I want the full immersion from the second I get out of the car to the second I get back in the car.  I want to go to sleep and wake up on Disney property.  I want to look for hidden Mickeys in the carpeting and wallpaper!!  You just can't do that at a Good Neighbor!!
> 
> There have been decent DLR hotel deals (like, perhaps, as low as $149 or $159 per night for the PPH, and maybe $20 more than that for the DLH) in the past that have extended through Fall.  Some of them even go as far as mid-December.  Some of them have ended in October.  Some of the deals have been through special PIN code offers, and some are available to the general public.
> 
> So it's not unheard of to see hotel deals for October.  The only question is when and if there will be any again this year!



Thanks Sherry!

I just don't seem to be any closer to deciding which direction to head. I do feel like early October will be our best bet. I'd just hold on and see, but would need to make ADR's soon for early October if we decide to go to WDW.  I have a love/hate relationship with the 180 day advance thing they do! I suppose I'll just have to make a bunch of ADR's on the chance we go that way, then think on it some more.

HMH really looks cool, and it looks like they do a lot more decorating at DL than they do at WDW. The pumpkin carving looks amazing. And the photos of the fog on the ROA.........WOW!  But the parade at WDW is more extensive, and I love seeing the Headless Horseman ride.

I really want to see out of the ordinary characters, but it looks like neither location is vastly better or worse when it comes to that. And I despise the way both locations swap the characters out so you never know who you will be there when you get to the front of the line. 

Oh....... the choices we have to make in life! 

I guess I'll just hang out here and see what info comes up. I appreciate that you run the thread so well, and I can be confident the info will show up here as soon as it's available.


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Sherry!
> 
> I just don't seem to be any closer to deciding which direction to head. I do feel like early October will be our best bet. I'd just hold on and see, but would need to make ADR's soon for early October if we decide to go to WDW.  I have a love/hate relationship with the 180 day advance thing they do! I suppose I'll just have to make a bunch of ADR's on the chance we go that way, then think on it some more.
> 
> HMH really looks cool, and it looks like they do a lot more decorating at DL than they do at WDW. The pumpkin carving looks amazing. And the photos of the fog on the ROA.........WOW!  But the parade at WDW is more extensive, and I love seeing the Headless Horseman ride.
> 
> I really want to see out of the ordinary characters, but it looks like neither location is vastly better or worse when it comes to that. And I despise the way both locations swap the characters out so you never know who you will be there when you get to the front of the line.
> 
> Oh....... the choices we have to make in life!
> 
> I guess I'll just hang out here and see what info comes up. I appreciate that you run the thread so well, and I can be confident the info will show up here as soon as it's available.



mom2rtk - Thank you for the kind words about the thread!  It took some effort by 4 of us - Belle Ella, iKristin, funatdisney and myself - to get some organization going in this new thread that was sorely lacking in the last Halloween thread (although that one was great), so I can only hope it pays off and makes the attempt to find certain bits of information about the season much easier for people!

Oh, it annoys me to no end that I never know exactly which characters will be at a given location during HalloweenTime.  I stood there for 3 Villains in Fantasyland in 2009, and then one of them left while I was standing there!  So we were left with only 2 Villains - and the PhotoPass person was gone too!

Meanwhile, at the Halloween party the lines for the characters can be soooo long.  Yes, we waited for Jack Sparrow and we waited for Woody, but that was about all the waiting we could handle for the characters.

When the Villains used to be in DCA for the season, they would trot out Don Karnage, Frollo, Ratcliffe, and the Queen of Hearts for the main Villains daytime photo spot.  Now that the Villains are set up in DL, it seems like they have settled on a good rotation of the Queen of Hearts, Captain Hook, Jafar and the Evil Queen from Snow White, with some extras showing up for the actual party at night!

The Boo to You parade is definitely one area where DLR is lacking in its Halloween celebration in comparison to WDW.  While I have not been to WDW, it definitely seems like that parade is a highlight of the season.

Last year, DLR starting promoting the "cavalcade" that takes place during the Halloween party much more.  It seemed like it was the same sort of mini-parade that had taken place in the previous years, but they gave it a name and drew more attention to it.  Still, they were careful not to call it a "parade," so no one would think it was a parade in the typical grand scale style of DLR parades.

I think it's safe to say that if DLR ever decides to have a full-fledged Halloween parade like Boo to You, it will be a very, very popular event!  It will be exciting to see what - if anything - they begin to add into the season as the changes in DCA are completed.  They have removed Candy Corn Acres from DCA.  They took away the candy corn CALIFORNIA letters.  They stopped playing the 'Halloween-themed' songs in DCA (such as "Monster Mash" and that sort of thing).  I want to see DCA get in on the Halloween celebration too!  I am holding out hope for DCA that it will one day be included in the HalloweenTime festivities again!

Somewhere down the road I'm pretty sure we will see a World of Color Halloween version, and a possible Toy Story Midway Mania Halloween overlay...the question is...WHEN??

The Halloween Round-Up is a real gem of the season - and the funny thing is that I bet a lot of people don't know it's there because it's kind of tucked away.  I think the Round-Up is the thing I am most excited to see - those pumpkins are amazing!


----------



## funatdisney

The cavalcade has certainly grown over the years. At first, it was just the Characters (the same characters guests visited during the event) skipping down a portion of the parade route in DCA. It was a headed with a small kind of float that announced the cavalcade, I think. Last year there was more floats and it has grown in size. Nothing like the Boo to You Parade, which is one of the best parades I've ever seen. In fact, we missed the fireworks show at MNSSHP to watch it again. I am hoping that they will make the cavalcade into a full parade. My gut tells me that it will eventually, especially if the MHP stays in DL. IMHO, of course.


----------



## funatdisney

Time for pictures. Haunted Mansion Holiday


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> mom2rtk - Thank you for the kind words about the thread!  It took some effort by 4 of us - Belle Ella, iKristin, funatdisney and myself - to get some organization going in this new thread that was sorely lacking in the last Halloween thread (although that one was great), so I can only hope it pays off and makes the attempt to find certain bits of information about the season much easier for people!
> 
> Oh, it annoys me to no end that I never know exactly which characters will be at a given location during HalloweenTime.  I stood there for 3 Villains in Fantasyland in 2009, and then one of them left while I was standing there!  So we were left with only 2 Villains - and the PhotoPass person was gone too!
> 
> Meanwhile, at the Halloween party the lines for the characters can be soooo long.  Yes, we waited for Jack Sparrow and we waited for Woody, but that was about all the waiting we could handle for the characters.
> 
> When the Villains used to be in DCA for the season, they would trot out Don Karnage, Frollo, Ratcliffe, and the Queen of Hearts for the main Villains daytime photo spot.  Now that the Villains are set up in DL, it seems like they have settled on a good rotation of the Queen of Hearts, Captain Hook, Jafar and the Evil Queen from Snow White, with some extras showing up for the actual party at night!
> 
> The Boo to You parade is definitely one area where DLR is lacking in its Halloween celebration in comparison to WDW.  While I have not been to WDW, it definitely seems like that parade is a highlight of the season.
> 
> Last year, DLR starting promoting the "cavalcade" that takes place during the Halloween party much more.  It seemed like it was the same sort of mini-parade that had taken place in the previous years, but they gave it a name and drew more attention to it.  Still, they were careful not to call it a "parade," so no one would think it was a parade in the typical grand scale style of DLR parades.
> 
> I think it's safe to say that if DLR ever decides to have a full-fledged Halloween parade like Boo to You, it will be a very, very popular event!  It will be exciting to see what - if anything - they begin to add into the season as the changes in DCA are complete.  They have removed Candy Corn Acres from DCA.  They took away the candy corn CALIFORNIA letters.  They stopped playing the 'Halloween-themed' songs in DCA (such as "Monster Mash" and that sort of thing).
> 
> I want to see DCA get in on the Halloween celebration too!  I am holding out hope for DCA that it will one day be included in the HalloweenTime festivities again!
> 
> Somewhere down the road I'm pretty sure we will see a World of Color Halloween version, and a possible Toy Story Midway Mania Halloween overlay...the question is...WHEN??
> 
> The Halloween Round-Up is a real gem of the season - and the funny thing is that I bet a lot of people don't know it's there because it's kind of tucked away.  I think the Round-Up is the thing I am most excited to see - those pumpkins are amazing!



Well, this is certainly a much more organized thread than anything in the WDW forum. There are new MNSSHP threads over there all the time, and maybe sometime later in the season someone MIGHT decide to call it an official thread, but this is a very impressive thread indeed!

So are the villains out during the day in DL just during Halloween season? There really aren't any villains routinely available at WDW, so that's nice to know about. Of course the Tremaines are out routinely, if you count them as villains. And they are TONS of fun.

The cavalcade does look nice, but after seeing the one at WDW, I'm wondering if I'll be disappointed. I'm wondering if they will ramp it up as time goes by. Of course, we won't know that until the season is under way and I will need to have my decision made long before then.

One difference I've seen is that there really isn't much Halloween going on at WDW outside of the party. MK is the only park with anything at all, and that's mostly the banners and a few decorations on Main Street.

One more question on room discounts. If they happen to do any for fall, how far in advance to they tend to announce that sort of thing? I really don't stay plugged into the DL side of things, so I'll need to make a point of watching.

Now that I've subscribed, I look forward to all the great updates I'm sure you guys will do here. Thanks again for all the hard work!


----------



## Vala

Did someone say cavalcade? 











I swear there are still a lot more photos and even a trip report lurking.  Probably over Easter.


----------



## funatdisney

Great pics, Vala! 

Here it is almost Easter, and it doesn't seem strange to look and get excited by DL's Halloween pictures. I just love Halloween Time at DLR.


----------



## mom2rtk

Vala said:


> Did someone say cavalcade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear there are still a lot more photos and even a trip report lurking.  Probably over Easter.



Great shots! I really wish they would make this into a full-fledged parade. Surely their accountants could use that as justification for the price increase you KNOW they want to have........


----------



## Sherry E

Vala & Liza - thanks for posting the awesome photos!  We needed some color!





mom2rtk said:


> Well, this is certainly a much more organized thread than anything in the WDW forum. There are new MNSSHP threads over there all the time, and maybe sometime later in the season someone MIGHT decide to call it an official thread, but this is a very impressive thread indeed!
> 
> So are the villains out during the day in DL just during Halloween season? There really aren't any villains routinely available at WDW, so that's nice to know about. Of course the Tremaines are out routinely, if you count them as villains. And they are TONS of fun.
> 
> The cavalcade does look nice, but after seeing the one at WDW, I'm wondering if I'll be disappointed. I'm wondering if they will ramp it up as time goes by. Of course, we won't know that until the season is under way and I will need to have my decision made long before then.
> 
> One difference I've seen is that there really isn't much Halloween going on at WDW outside of the party. MK is the only park with anything at all, and that's mostly the banners and a few decorations on Main Street.
> 
> One more question on room discounts. If they happen to do any for fall, how far in advance to they tend to announce that sort of thing? I really don't stay plugged into the DL side of things, so I'll need to make a point of watching.
> 
> Now that I've subscribed, I look forward to all the great updates I'm sure you guys will do here. Thanks again for all the hard work!




mom2rtk - 

I think the WDW side of the DIS is so vast and huge and there are so many different forums and sub-forums that it would probably be very difficult to try and manage any kind of all-encompassing superthread on a given topic - at least that's what I envision!  I think it's easier to handle a thread like that over on the DLR side, which is a much smaller and more intimate community.

We also have the Christmas Superthread here as well, of course, and I remember that one time last year I was browsing around on the WDW side of the board to try to locate an equivalent to our DLR at Christmas Time Superthread over there. I was positive they MUST have a similar thread on the WDW side of the board, and I was eager to find it as I anticipated great things from it!  Never having been to WDW myself but seeing all kinds of wonderful photos of the WDW holiday decor in the past, I was expecting that I would find a Christmas superthread of sorts over there that blew ours over here to smithereens!  I expected to see all kinds of AK holiday stuff, all kinds of Osborne Family stuff, all kinds of photos of decor from the hotels, etc.  I thought that this imaginary thread would put us to shame.

But I found nothing of the sort!!  I'm sure that the WDW section of the board probably has a million Christmas-related threads during the holiday season, but I didn't see anything similar to our Superthread that had everything - info, links, photos, etc. - consolidated in one thread where everyone could go when they wanted to learn something.  

To me, it gets very confusing when there are many, many, many threads about one topic (such as what happened with World of Color last year).  I don't know where to look for information because there are so many threads!  When there is one main, master thread on a  certain subject, I always know I can go back to that to look up whatever info I need.  Of course, there will still be other threads that pop up on those topics too, but at least we will always know that there is one specific place to look for info.

I can only imagine how many Little Mermaid and Star Tours threads we will see popping up in 2 months!! 

As for Villains...well, you probably will not see Frollo or Ratcliffe or Don Karnage out in the parks when it's not Halloween Time.  However, the Queen of Hearts is out in DL quite a bit during all times of year.  The Evil Queen also comes out here and there.  Cruella De Vil comes out during non-Halloween times every now and then.  Jafar used to be out a lot, but he is mainly saved for Halloween Time now.  Captain Hook comes out during non-Halloween times too.  The Tremaines seem to only appear at the Halloween party, and not in the parks during the daytime (at least, not that I've seen).

As for the cavalcade/parade - like Liza said, I can't help but think that eventually there will be an official, full-length Halloween parade.  There's no telling when they would do this, but I can see it happening in the future.

Unless something changes this year, the only Halloween decorations you will see are in Disneyland itself.  There's nothing in the hotels.  All of the Halloween stuff was taken out of DCA last year,  There's nothing really in Downtown Disney.  It's all centered in Disneyland.

In Disneyland, you can walk through several lands and not see any traces of Halloween for quite a while.  There's the giant Mickey pumpkin at the start of Main Street.  Along Main Street there are lots of pumpkins (many of them up above, sitting on balconies or on window ledges) and a few window displays.  The hub has pumpkins around the Partners statue.  The Halloween Round-Up has all the wonderful carved pumpkins.  The Ray Bradbury Halloween tree and the Dia de los Muertos display are in Frontierland.  Haunted Mansion Holiday is, of course, in New Orleans Square.  Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy is in Tomorrowland.  But that's about it.  There is nothing really Halloween-ish in Fantasyland or Aventureland, or even in ToonTown.  Of course, the Halloween party has extra effects, lights, image projections and the fog in Rivers of America and all that.

But I seem to recall someone who had been to WDW for Halloween Time saying that there were fewer decorations in the MK than we have in DL.  So I guess we score some points in that area, even if we don't have a 'real' parade!

As for any possible Fall room discounts, I've seen some that came out as early as July.  Others didn't seem to show up until September.  When October was more off-peak, DLR tried to get those special offers out earlier, I think.  When October began to get soooo popular, they began holding out longer to release the discounts, I noticed.


----------



## 6Smiles

[url=http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys.php]
	
[/URL]

A Gus and Mabel patiently awaiting Halloween information boogey bump.


----------



## iKristin

Weeeee Halloween!!! It's coming up fast  only 50 days until my first trip of the year and getting super excited!! Halloween time will be only 4 months after the trip coming up.


----------



## Sherry E

I just want you all to know that Halloween Time killed my computer!!!

Well, to be more specific, 2 days ago I was struggling on Photobucket to round up some pretty photos to post on our DLR at Christmas superthread, as it had been a while since I posted any pictures at all.  After many problems with my PC locking up and Photobucket not working properly, hours and hours later I had assembled about 46 photos to post in the Christmas thread.  I separated them all into categories, i.e., "Reindeer Round-Up," "Treats," "Souvenirs," "Winter Castle," "CHristmas Trees," "Main Street," "ToonTown," "IASW Holiday," etc., etc.  And I alphabetized the categories.  And then I posted my photos in the DLR at Christmas thread, and called it a night.  I was exasperated with my PC and with Photobucket after all the hours I spent.

Fast forward to yesterday morning. I flipped on the PC and decided, "Now I  need to post some photos in the Halloween Time thread!"

Excitedly I opened up my Halloween Time album on Photobucket and was meticulously going through my photos to select the ones I wanted to post, and assemble them in the same way I had done with the Christmas photos, category by category, and alphabetized.  I got about 12 photos into this undertaking, and I was saving the IMG codes in an MS Word document in case I got logged out of the DIS, and my PC locked up.  This was not unusual, as my PC is old and Photobucket tends to give me problems.

I rebooted...only to find that my entire desktop had changed, the wallpaper was different, certain icons and programs were missing while others remained, ALL of my work documents, ALL of my personal documents and ALL of my pictures saved on the PC were gone.  Hundreds of files gone.  I actually don't even want to spend too much time thinking about what was lost because if I do, I will lose my mind and probably have a breakdown.  Some of it was super important stuff.  Some of it was stuff that I will never get back.  Some of it is stuff I can live without.  

So I am trying to block it out at the moment and temporarily forget what was wiped out.  (And just recently I was thinking about using an online back-up place like Carbonite.com but I had not done it yet!).  Technically, I shouldn't even really be online now because there is a fear that any activity on this PC will overwrite my old data - and if there is ANY chance at recovering my old data (assuming it is lost somewhere in the machine), I don't want to risk overwriting anything.

I'm not sure if my hard drive crashed or my profile was corrupted, but either way, I am blaming it on Halloween Time!  And I'm blaming Gus and Mabel just for the heck of it!  They caused this mischief with their crazy dancing!  Here I was, thinking, "I really need to get some photos in that Halloween Thread," (and yes, other people have contributed photos to this thread but I wanted to get my own in here) and it has turned into a nightmare!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Sherry E said:


> I rebooted...only to find that my entire desktop had changed, the wallpaper was different, certain icons and programs were missing while others remained, ALL of my work documents, ALL of my personal documents and ALL of my pictures saved on the PC were gone.  Hundreds of files gone.  I actually don't even want to spend too much time thinking about what was lost because if I do, I will lose my mind and probably have a breakdown.  Some of it was super important stuff.  Some of it was stuff that I will never get back.  Some of it is stuff I can live without.
> 
> So I am trying to block it out at the moment and temporarily forget what was wiped out.  (And just recently I was thinking about using an online back-up place like Carbonite.com but I had not done it yet!).  Technically, I shouldn't even really be online now because there is a fear that any activity on this PC will overwrite my old data - and if there is ANY chance at recovering my old data (assuming it is lost somewhere in the machine), I don't want to risk overwriting anything.



Something similar happened to me last year.  My DH downloads a lot, somehow he contracted a few viruses.  One day the computer froze, I rebooted.  Everything works like clockwork, I press my login button to be greated with a completly blank screen, can even see the mouse move.  Luckily, there wasn't anything super serious lost forever.  It had been giving us problems in the past and I had the forsight to save pictures, videos, and anything important onto CDs.  I have learned my lesson, I now have a backup harddrive (1 terabite).  In fact, most of my pictures and vidoes go directly there so I can save space on my pc harddrive.  The external harddrive cost about $50 (fry's, no bells or whistels, or pretty colors).


----------



## Sherry E

Goofy_Mom said:


> Something similar happened to me last year.  My DH downloads a lot, somehow he contracted a few viruses.  One day the computer froze, I rebooted.  Everything works like clockwork, I press my login button to be greated with a completly blank screen, can even see the mouse move.  Luckily, there wasn't anything super serious lost forever.  It had been giving us problems in the past and I had the forsight to save pictures, videos, and anything important onto CDs.  I have learned my lesson, I now have a backup harddrive (1 terabite).  In fact, most of my pictures and vidoes go directly there so I can save space on my pc harddrive.  The external harddrive cost about $50 (fry's, no bells or whistels, or pretty colors).



Goofy_Mom - You're so lucky you didn't have anything too serious lost in that crash!  I don't think my PC has any viruses - at least none that have shown up.  But it has been acting up and giving me trouble for ages.  I was planning on trying to back everything up very soon - I was just looking into it, in fact - because I knew that this PC didn't have that long of a life left.  I wanted to back it up everything before a disaster happened.  Too late.

Now the problem is, the PC has not totally crashed (obviously, since I am here, typing to you on the DIS), and most of my programs even still seem to be here in some form or another.  The main issue is that all my documents disappeared and my desktop totally changed.  It's like the PC just re-set itself and is now recognizing me as a person just signing on and using it for the first time.

If there is any way at all that I can get these files back, I will back them up immediately.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Sherry E said:


> Goofy_Mom - You're so lucky you didn't have anything too serious lost in that crash!  I don't think my PC has any viruses - at least none that have shown up.  But it has been acting up and giving me trouble for ages.  I was planning on trying to back everything up very soon - I was just looking into it, in fact - because I knew that this PC didn't have that long of a life left.  I wanted to back it up everything before a disaster happened.  Too late.
> 
> Now the problem is, the PC has not totally crashed (obviously, since I am here, typing to you on the DIS), and most of my programs even still seem to be here in some form or another.  The main issue is that all my documents disappeared and my desktop totally changed.  It's like the PC just re-set itself and is now recognizing me as a person just signing on and using it for the first time.
> 
> If there is any way at all that I can get these files back, I will back them up immediately.



You could take it to a place that restores or retrieves info "lost" on your harddrive. Staples, Best Buy, and Fry's may still do it or see a computer repair person.


----------



## funatdisney

6Smiles said:


> [url=http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys.php]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> A Gus and Mabel patiently awaiting Halloween information boogey bump.



I don't think I have met Mabel. "Hello, Mabel. You look very nice with Gus."

And I am waiting for Halloween Time info, too.


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> I just want you all to know that Halloween Time killed my computer!!!
> 
> Well, to be more specific, 2 days ago I was struggling on Photobucket to round up some pretty photos to post on our DLR at Christmas superthread, as it had been a while since I posted any pictures at all.  After many problems with my PC locking up and Photobucket not working properly, hours and hours later I had assembled about 46 photos to post in the Christmas thread.  I separated them all into categories, i.e., "Reindeer Round-Up," "Treats," "Souvenirs," "Winter Castle," "CHristmas Trees," "Main Street," "ToonTown," "IASW Holiday," etc., etc.  And I alphabetized the categories.  And then I posted my photos in the DLR at Christmas thread, and called it a night.  I was exasperated with my PC and with Photobucket after all the hours I spent.
> 
> Fast forward to yesterday morning. I flipped on the PC and decided, "Now I  need to post some photos in the Halloween Time thread!"
> 
> Excitedly I opened up my Halloween Time album on Photobucket and was meticulously going through my photos to select the ones I wanted to post, and assemble them in the same way I had done with the Christmas photos, category by category, and alphabetized.  I got about 12 photos into this undertaking, and I was saving the IMG codes in an MS Word document in case I got logged out of the DIS, and my PC locked up.  This was not unusual, as my PC is old and Photobucket tends to give me problems.
> 
> I rebooted...only to find that my entire desktop had changed, the wallpaper was different, certain icons and programs were missing while others remained, ALL of my work documents, ALL of my personal documents and ALL of my pictures saved on the PC were gone.  Hundreds of files gone.  I actually don't even want to spend too much time thinking about what was lost because if I do, I will lose my mind and probably have a breakdown.  Some of it was super important stuff.  Some of it was stuff that I will never get back.  Some of it is stuff I can live without.
> 
> So I am trying to block it out at the moment and temporarily forget what was wiped out.  (And just recently I was thinking about using an online back-up place like Carbonite.com but I had not done it yet!).  Technically, I shouldn't even really be online now because there is a fear that any activity on this PC will overwrite my old data - and if there is ANY chance at recovering my old data (assuming it is lost somewhere in the machine), I don't want to risk overwriting anything.
> 
> I'm not sure if my hard drive crashed or my profile was corrupted, but either way, I am blaming it on Halloween Time!  And I'm blaming Gus and Mabel just for the heck of it!  They caused this mischief with their crazy dancing!  Here I was, thinking, "I really need to get some photos in that Halloween Thread," (and yes, other people have contributed photos to this thread but I wanted to get my own in here) and it has turned into a nightmare!



As you are describing your ordeal with your computer, I started to panic and get agitated while reading. I was reminded of my computer crash of last August. The same thing happened to me, but DH was able to fix it. I still lost some photos, but all my open office docs were found. It can be retrieved, so lets hope yours will.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Got my 2011 Disney planning DVD today! It had lots of footage of both Halloweentime & Christmastime on it this year!

For Halloween it included footage of DL decorations, the TOTP and the Halloween Screams fireworks and as predicted nothing about DCA again.

Sadly at the bottom of the TOTP footage it sayd stay tuned to Disneyland.com for TOTP dates so no new info.

Got us all excited for our trip though!


----------



## iKristin

I would love to recommend Mozy.com

AWESOME online backup site. Highly recommended.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

TheColtonsMom said:


> Got my 2011 Disney planning DVD today! It had lots of footage of both Halloweentime & Christmastime on it this year!
> 
> For Halloween it included footage of DL decorations, the TOTP and the Halloween Screams fireworks and as predicted nothing about DCA again.
> 
> Sadly at the bottom of the TOTP footage it sayd stay tuned to Disneyland.com for TOTP dates so no new info.
> 
> Got us all excited for our trip though!



good to know!! I just ordered mine a few days ago.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

It went in the DVR the minute it arrived LOL and we have watched it 2 more times since! Much better than last year's


----------



## funatdisney

Sherri, maybe I should get one anyway. I like to look at the Disney Vacation DVDs. I haven't got one in a while.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

DO IT!!! Before we finally got back to DL I always ordered one "just in case" even when we didn't plan to go. I love them!


----------



## funatdisney

I think I will. I can drive DH and the kids crazy with it. 

No really, I won't. I don't want to get them sick of Disneyland.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

funatdisney said:


> I think I will. I can drive DH and the kids crazy with it.
> 
> No really, I won't. I don't want to get them sick of Disneyland.



I have not been the one to put it in the DVD player yet!!! It is so cool that I have finally converted my huband to the Disneytragic Brant put it in when it arrived and Colton has the other two times but all three of us have watched it together everytime and talked about the memories of the last trip and/or what we want to make priorities next trip....Colton already has his list of rides/attractions/food that MUST be done on day #1 at Halloween!


----------



## funatdisney

TheColtonsMom said:


> I have not been the one to put it in the DVD player yet!!! It is so cool that I have finally converted my huband to the Disneytragic Brant put it in when it arrived and Colton has the other two times but all three of us have watched it together everytime and talked about the memories of the last trip and/or what we want to make priorities next trip....Colton already has his list of rides/attractions/food that MUST be done on day #1 at Halloween!



Does Colton like the Nightmare Before Christmas movie and did he enjoy the Haunted Mansion Holiday last year? I got the NBC soundtrack at DL one year and I start playing it in the morning at the end of September. It is the soundtrack from the movie, not the ride. Sets the mood for the Fall, since we really don't have seasons here. Much like when I play Christmas music during breakfast the Monday after Thanksgiving.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

funatdisney said:


> Does Colton like the Nightmare Before Christmas movie and did he enjoy the Haunted Mansion Holiday last year? I got the NBC soundtrack at DL one year and I start playing it in the morning at the end of September. It is the soundtrack from the movie, not the ride. Sets the mood for the Fall, since we really don't have seasons here. Much like when I play Christmas music during breakfast the Monday after Thanksgiving.



He likes the movie but I had to play let's make a deal to get him on that ride! He had heard from his big sister that the ghosts hitchhiked with you and asked you to bring your death certificate so you sould stay with them. Her favorite parts... he was terrified. Once we made it through the first itme he was umping up & down and wanted to go again "RIGHT NOW!" 

My grown daughter Kari has that soundtrack maybe I should have her copy it for him...but really you wait until MONDAY to play Christmas music???? We start on Thanksgiving... after returning from family dinner which is mid-day we turn it on and put the lights up on the outside of the house every year!


----------



## funatdisney

I wait until Monday because I host Thanksgiving dinner, shop Black Friday, and my youngest DD's birthday is usually on the weekend and we go to DL on Saturday or Sunday. I just don't get to it until Monday. I can't even remember to put in the CD player. But on Monday when things get settled and the routine is in place, I remember to play Christmas music. It is crazy busy before that Monday, it never occurs to me to put it in.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

funatdisney said:


> I wait until Monday because I host Thanksgiving dinner, shop Black Friday, and my youngest DD's birthday is usually on the weekend and we go to DL on Saturday or Sunday. I just don't get to it until Monday. I can't even remember to put in the CD player. But on Monday when things get settled and the routine is in place, I remember to play Christmas music. It is crazy busy before that Monday, it never occurs to me to put it in.



Your Thanksgiving week sounds like ours! Colton's birthday is the 15th, Our wedding anniversary is the 18th and Brant's is on the 21st so with Thanksgiving in there too there is alot going on! We used to have the big family dinner at my Mom's but the last couple of years we have started doing Thanksgiving Day at a restaurant, but I still cook the whole shebang at home the day after for the 3 of us cuz you gotta have leftovers! The only reason we do the lights on Thanksgiving Day is before that it seems tacky and I am always so worried that we will get hit hard with snow and climbing on ladders will be dangerous so as soon a Thanksgiving dinner is over lights go up!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

6Smiles said:


> [url=http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys.php]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> A Gus and Mabel patiently awaiting Halloween information boogey bump.



Time for a little more Halloween Info boogie! We are almost halfway through April and "traditionally" we hear about the TOTP dates in May... It's almost here!


----------



## funatdisney

TheColtonsMom said:


> Your Thanksgiving week sounds like ours! Colton's birthday is the 15th, Our wedding anniversary is the 18th and Brant's is on the 21st so with Thanksgiving in there too there is alot going on! We used to have the big family dinner at my Mom's but the last couple of years we have started doing Thanksgiving Day at a restaurant, but I still cook the whole shebang at home the day after for the 3 of us cuz you gotta have leftovers! The only reason we do the lights on Thanksgiving Day is before that it seems tacky and I am always so worried that we will get hit hard with snow and climbing on ladders will be dangerous so as soon a Thanksgiving dinner is over lights go up!



To get a head start with the xmas decor, I put up the garland on my stairs and garland on the entryway to the my kitchen and family room. The garland has white lights and I don't add my Mickey Christmas ornaments. So I feel that I can get away with it. 

I also have fall decor everywhere, too. Fall leaf garlands in the kitchen and family room and pumpkins (fake and real) everywhere to make sure that everyone knows that it is Thanksgiving and Christmas. It doesn't "look" Christmasy and I get a head start on the Christmas decor.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

I wanted to chime in on the NBC/Halloween and little kids stuff.  My Little Monkey (3) LOVES NBC and Halloween.  NBC gets a viewing at least once a week and currently in the dvd player is a copy of Disney's Halloween Treat.  Also in the rotation is the halloween edition of Thomas and Friends.  I've also converted him to the "Disney Side".  We DVRed the travel channel's showings of Disneyland Behind the Sceans.  That gets watched once a week, too, at Monkey's request.  He loved the NBC overlay as well.  A bit hesitant at first cause it's dark, but after talking him through it he was okay.  I'm curious how he'll be with the new hitchiking ghosts at WDW (our first time!!) He's already super excited about the Halloween Party with Mickey Mouse.  He looks on the costume store websites all the time with me.  This year I've noticed he's kinda partial to the scary ghost costumes.


----------



## DreamtheImpossible

Hi everyone! I'm planning to go for a week this year, likely around the 16th-22nd...(Pleasepleaseplease be light crowds! My fiance will be in a wheelchair due to a knee injury, but I get easily claustrophobic..)

But I digress..

I had a couple questions. 1. For the halloween party it mentioned that most of the rides are all open. Which ones are closed? How inconvienent is it to be wearing a costume while on the rides?

2. I'm coming down from Washington state and will already be in the parks for the day of the party. Is it necessary for me to leave and re-enter with my Halloween ticket?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Goofy_Mom said:


> I wanted to chime in on the NBC/Halloween and little kids stuff.  My Little Monkey (3) LOVES NBC and Halloween.  NBC gets a viewing at least once a week and currently in the dvd player is a copy of Disney's Halloween Treat.  Also in the rotation is the halloween edition of Thomas and Friends.  I've also converted him to the "Disney Side".  We DVRed the travel channel's showings of Disneyland Behind the Sceans.  That gets watched once a week, too, at Monkey's request.  He loved the NBC overlay as well.  A bit hesitant at first cause it's dark, but after talking him through it he was okay.  I'm curious how he'll be with the new hitchiking ghosts at WDW (our first time!!) He's already super excited about the Halloween Party with Mickey Mouse.  He looks on the costume store websites all the time with me.  This year I've noticed he's kinda partial to the scary ghost costumes.



Another good Halloween one is the chipmunks halloween.. Colton used to watch it all the time but seems to have outgrown it in the last year (he is 6)

 As far as converting others to the dark side (insert evil laugh here) besides the vac planning DVD other ones watched over & over around here include food networks Guy Fieri DL food (we could watch them make those candy canes a million times) and the Walt Disney Story...but DAILY at least once is the Sing Along Songs Fun in Disneyland... Love this...and nothing was better (well a few moments but you have to read the TR for that) on our last trip than the three of us walking onto Main St that first day for Colton's first ever visit singing "We're walking right down the middle of Main St USA" or standing in line at Splash! and singing Zip a dee doo dah at the top of our lungs where the line goes inside and it echoes off the walls...we must have had 50 people singing along with us in that line!


----------



## ducky_love

Goofy_Mom said:


> I'm curious how he'll be with the new hitchiking ghosts at WDW (our first time!!) He's already super excited about the Halloween Party with Mickey Mouse.  He looks on the costume store websites all the time with me.  This year I've noticed he's kinda partial to the scary ghost costumes.



I can't help with DL - but I know WDW!    The new ghosts aren't scary - they are funny.  I don't know if it is the same with DL but at WDW the ghosts are timed to go off after the word "socialize" in the song.  When I have take little ones I've taught them how to "conduct" the ghosts - they sometimes really think they are making the ghosts pop up.  It makes it a game rather than scary.  

Grimm Grinning Ghosts come out to socialize - POP!


----------



## Sherry E

Time for a bump off of Page 2!


----------



## Sherry E

DreamtheImpossible said:


> Hi everyone! I'm planning to go for a week this year, likely around the 16th-22nd...(Pleasepleaseplease be light crowds! My fiance will be in a wheelchair due to a knee injury, but I get easily claustrophobic..)
> 
> But I digress..
> 
> I had a couple questions. 1. For the halloween party it mentioned that most of the rides are all open. Which ones are closed? How inconvienent is it to be wearing a costume while on the rides?
> 
> 2. I'm coming down from Washington state and will already be in the parks for the day of the party. Is it necessary for me to leave and re-enter with my Halloween ticket?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi, DreamtheImpossible!  I don't think anyone answered your questions!  I missed last year's party, so I can't give an answer about exactly which rides were closed during the party, but most of them are, indeed, open during the party.  ToonTown is closed, of course, and there are just a small handful of others.

Liza or Bret or anyone out there who went to the party last year should be able to pop in soon with an answer to your party questions.  (The last party I attended was in DCA, so the rules changed a bit when it moved into DL last year.)

Yes, you will have to leave the park and re-enter with your separate party ticket to get a wristband and stay in DL, and that ticket will only be good for DL.  The regular Park Hopper you can use earlier in the day, prior to that.


----------



## funatdisney

I noticed your post, DreamtheImpossible, but I felt I couldn't really answer it accurately. We don't do the rides very much (we are too busy getting candy ) and I have never had been in DL before the three hour early entry the MHP tickets allows you. I have at the Magic Kingdom in WDW. We were allowed to stay inside the park and get a wrist band from a CM at certain locations. Last year was the first year and I don't remember anyone mentioning what they did if they were in the park earlier in the day. 

I am curious myself so I can update the Mickey's Halloween party post.


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> I noticed your post, DreamtheImpossible, but I felt I couldn't really answer it accurately. We don't do the rides very much (we are too busy getting candy ) and I have never had been in DL before the three hour early entry the MHP tickets allows you. I have at the Magic Kingdom in WDW. We were allowed to stay inside the park and get a wrist band from a CM at certain locations. Last year was the first year and I don't remember anyone mentioning what they did if they were in the park earlier in the day.
> 
> I am curious myself so I can update the Mickey's Halloween party post.



Oh, you know what, Liza?  I think you might be on to something.  Now that you mention what they did at WDW with the CM's handing out wristbands at certain locations in the MK so that the party guests didn't have to go out and come back in again, I think they may have done that last year in DL too.  Don't quote me on that, but I think they may have.  I seem to recall some discussion about that somewhere last year.

Kristin and Vala attended the party last year, too - can you ladies let us know?? Anyone?


----------



## DreamtheImpossible

Thank you all for the help! =D It's not such a big deal if I have to leave, I suppose since I'll want to get my costume. And getting candy would make going on the rides a little challenging! (Of course, one of the party will have a wheelchair so we can stack the bags on that.) 

I'm very excited, but a little worried about the crowds. Sunday will be our only chance to see Fantasmic! and the regular Fireworks--((Will they be Remember at that point?)) but we do have monday-thursday. (17-20th)


----------



## Vala

I am pretty sure Splash Mountain was closed... at least I can't remember any screams when I was in line for the photo booth there. 

Toontown was closed like it's been mentioned. The Mark Twain also wasn't running, they used the dock for the pirates photo spot. Besides that I don't remember anything else. 

Unfortunately like funatdisney I was a little preoccupied with other things.  But I have shot a message off to my friends, they did some more rides. Also I think the party map is hiding somewhere on my table, I'll go and look.


----------



## Sherry E

...Up from the ashes of Page 3!


----------



## dsneygirl

Subscribing. I'm already following the Xmas thread but we are going to be at DL both before and AFTER our trip to Aulani.  So we're hoping to do the Halloween party on the 31st (I know it will be insane but still fun).  I saw last year DVC members could do the advance purchase price was that allowed for the 31st though?


----------



## kimara

We are planning a trip for October and have never done the Halloween Party before. I am considering it, but not sure.

Is there much for a 3 year old to do besides the trick-or-treating?  

Are there many rides open for the teenagers?

Do most people wear costumes? Will I feel like the only lazy mom if we opt for Halloween style tshirts?

Your reviews all seem so positive, but...is there a dark side of tired, wired, sugar-hyped little children throwing tantrums?

(We will have a 3yr old, 6yr old and 6 other kids 10-15 and 4 crazy parents)


----------



## funatdisney

dsneygirl said:


> Subscribing. I'm already following the Xmas thread but we are going to be at DL both before and AFTER our trip to Aulani.  So we're hoping to do the Halloween party on the 31st (I know it will be insane but still fun).  I saw last year DVC members could do the advance purchase price was that allowed for the 31st though?



They don't usually offer the discounts tickets for the night of Halloween. I know they did not for APs and DVC members.


----------



## dsneygirl

funatdisney said:


> They don't usually offer the discounts tickets for the night of Halloween. I know they did not for APs and DVC members.



That's what I figured.  Oh well it was worth a shot.


----------



## dsneygirl

kimara said:


> We are planning a trip for October and have never done the Halloween Party before. I am considering it, but not sure.
> 
> Is there much for a 3 year old to do besides the trick-or-treating?
> 
> Are there many rides open for the teenagers?
> 
> Do most people wear costumes? Will I feel like the only lazy mom if we opt for Halloween style tshirts?
> 
> Your reviews all seem so positive, but...is there a dark side of tired, wired, sugar-hyped little children throwing tantrums?
> 
> (We will have a 3yr old, 6yr old and 6 other kids 10-15 and 4 crazy parents)



We've done the halloween party at WDW several times with my DS and it is a fantastic event.


----------



## Sherry E

dsneygirl said:


> Subscribing. I'm already following the Xmas thread but we are going to be at DL both before and AFTER our trip to Aulani.  So we're hoping to do the Halloween party on the 31st (I know it will be insane but still fun).  I saw last year DVC members could do the advance purchase price was that allowed for the 31st though?



Hi, dsneygirl!  I'm so glad we have you with us on both holiday threads!  I think there are quite a few folks who go back and forth between Halloween and Christmas trips so we probably have a lot of the same folks in both threads.  Interestingly, there are also people who only do Halloween trips and we only see them here in this thread for a few months out of the year, and those who only do Christmas trips and so we only see them on that thread.  So it's a cool mix of people!

How fun that you will be at the party on Halloween!  You reminded me - I think that doing the Halloween party on Halloween is on my Disneyland bucket list.  I've been there on opening night of the party before.  I would now like to try going to the party on a less crowded night like a Tuesday, just for comparison.  But at some point, even though it would be a madhouse, I would love to be there on the actual holiday.  Hopefully I can do that before I get too old!

I wonder if there is a different kind of vibe to the party on Halloween, as opposed to what it's like on the other nights?  And I wonder if this year's Halloween night party will actually be as insane crowd-wise since Halloween is on a Monday?

Can't wait to find out!




kimara said:


> We are planning a trip for October and have never done the Halloween Party before. I am considering it, but not sure.
> 
> Is there much for a 3 year old to do besides the trick-or-treating?
> 
> Are there many rides open for the teenagers?
> 
> Do most people wear costumes? Will I feel like the only lazy mom if we opt for Halloween style tshirts?
> 
> Your reviews all seem so positive, but...is there a dark side of tired, wired, sugar-hyped little children throwing tantrums?
> 
> (We will have a 3yr old, 6yr old and 6 other kids 10-15 and 4 crazy parents)



Welcome, kimara!

Hopefully some of our other seasoned party-goers will pop in with feedback.

I don't have kids, but I think it's safe to say that in addition to the trick or treating, a 3-year-old might enjoy the special character photo spots at the party.  Mickey and Minnie are out in their Halloween finery.  Other characters like Woody and the Toy Story gang usually have photo ops.  There are lots of characters out and about, and you will also see them in the character cavalcade.

Most of the rides that teens would like are open, minus Splash Mountain, as Vala mentioned above.  Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy will be a big hit with teens.  I think Big Thunder is open.  Haunted Mansion Holiday is very cool.  The new Star Tours 2.0 should be open that night as well.

When I went to the Halloween party, I did not wear a costume. To be honest, I saw a good mix of costumed guests and non-costumed guests.  I would say it was about 50/50 on the night I went.  I would guess that a lot of people bring the kids and the kids dress up while the parents stay in street clothes.  Also, some folks may decide to hit the party on the spur of the moment are not prepared.  I know that I did not feel out of place or odd being in regular clothes.  No one cared.  No one noticed.  I saw lots of other folks in regular clothes too!

I'm sure there are sugar-wired kids throwing tantrums.  I mostly noticed rude adults and teenagers at the party more than kids freaking out.  People will cut in line for treats at the treat stations, for example.

But overall, it was a really fun time!!  It's not something I need to do every year, but I think the Halloween party is a great addition to the whole Halloween season to kind of 'fill it out' a bit.


----------



## dsneygirl

We've done MNSSHP at WDW several times but never on Halloween.  One year we did the very first party like the first week of Sept.  That was fun.  I think we will not even try for most rides (we have 5 day hoppers as well) and just stick to the Halloween activities as much as we can.


----------



## kimara

Thanks for your advice Sherry.
I will keep watching to see what others say about the Halloween party with younger children.
Thanks to all for all of the amazing info you share


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Glad to see you back Sherry! Less than 2 weeks until May and isn't that when they first announced the party dates last year? waiting waiting.....


----------



## ducky_love

Saving the Halloween thread from page 3!  

Quick question for this oh so "in the know" group - have you seen ticket promotions over Halloween?  I have clicked aroung in the thread but I haven't found any info?  Maybe the 3-for-5 in October?

Just wondering if I should get tickets now or hold out for discounts!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Looks like we may be going for Halloween instead of Christmas time as planned.  Hubby found out the week we were going in December is unavailable because his boss is taking that week off (the boss just didn't put it on the calendar the employees use to plan)......anyways......no Christmas dates were available for vacation for him, so looks like middle of October if that gets the ok.

How busy is it during that time.  I know it's gonna be busy.....but Spring Break/Easter busy or typical summer crowd busy???

Took a look at the front page & tons of pics......so getting my mind set for some villianous-fun!!!!


----------



## azdoughboy

CM over the phone told me they should have the dates and tickets available in mid-May; she stated they'd at least have an idea by now, but everyone's busy with the POTC premiere...



BC


----------



## TheColtonsMom

well it isn't dates but it is news! thx!


----------



## funatdisney

Bumping with a picture. Actually, I found this window at the Winne the Pooh shop the other day. I guess it stays as a fall window year round.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

funatdisney said:


> Bumping with a picture. Actually, I found this window at the Winne the Pooh shop the other day. I guess it stays as a fall window year round.



Weird...you would think it would be pretty easy to change that display up by changing the leaves for spring/summer then a little snow in winter...nice pic.


----------



## funatdisney

True, Sherri. It is in an out of the way place and not easily seen. The window doesn't face outward, but at an angle towards the front of the store. The window is to the left of this entrance (behind the planter). I only noticed the window myself when I was looking for other planters to take pictures for my TR.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

funatdisney said:


> True, Sherri. It is in an out of the way place and not easily seen. The window doesn't face outward, but at an angle towards the front of the store. The window is to the left of this entrance (behind the planter). I only noticed the window myself when I was looking for other planters to take pictures for my TR.



I knew we didn't see it and we lived at that end of the park as Colton wanted to do Splash! & WTP multiple times every day LOL


----------



## funatdisney

Right now Critter Country is pretty dead, since Splash is off line. Funny how kids are. My teenagers try not to linger too much in CC unless to ride Splash or get a peanut butter cookie. When they were younger, Pooh was a favorite. I really like it there, and usually sit and people watch while they are on the Splash (I only ride it when it is super hot). There are lots of interesting shots I wanted to get in CC, but I didn't bring my zoom lens. Next time.


----------



## smiley_face2

Hi there! Hubby and I are planning an escape for just the 2 of us after all my treatment is finished. We had thought end of August, but decided perhaps to wait till after the labor day weekend and head down that way, taking about 10 days stopping in Eureka, SF, Carmel, Big Sur, then 2 more stops, arriving at DL about the 16th or so. 
My big question is, will The Haunted Mansion be back from getting it's Nightmare overlay by then? how long does it usually close for this transformation? and when in Sept. does it close? 
Thanks in advance for any help here....
There are just too many pages in this thread to read them all! lol...
We've never been for the Fall/Halloween time but have always wanted to, but I'm not willing the miss out on Haunted Mansion! So we would have to just go earlier, and miss the season, because for the time being the November trip for the Christmas season is still on, and we need some time at home between the 2 trips, so going the second half of Sept. would be too late. again, thanks in advance for any help...


----------



## funatdisney

smiley_face2 said:


> Hi there! Hubby and I are planning an escape for just the 2 of us after all my treatment is finished. We had thought end of August, but decided perhaps to wait till after the labor day weekend and head down that way, taking about 10 days stopping in Eureka, SF, Carmel, Big Sur, then 2 more stops, arriving at DL about the 16th or so.
> My big question is, will The Haunted Mansion be back from getting it's Nightmare overlay by then? how long does it usually close for this transformation? and when in Sept. does it close?
> Thanks in advance for any help here....
> There are just too many pages in this thread to read them all! lol...
> We've never been for the Fall/Halloween time but have always wanted to, but I'm not willing the miss out on Haunted Mansion! So we would have to just go earlier, and miss the season, because for the time being the November trip for the Christmas season is still on, and we need some time at home between the 2 trips, so going the second half of Sept. would be too late. again, thanks in advance for any help...



Hello smiley_face2! I remember you from the Christmas thread from last year. I am so happy to see you post here and planning a visit yo DL during Halloween Time. I hope your treatments are giving you the best possible outcome and a speedy path to health. Two trips scheduled for the end of the year will give you something to look forward to.

You are in luck. Halloween Time starts on September 16th and the Haunted Mansion Holiday will be up and running. All of the Halloween decor and sights of the season will in place and ready for your viewing. 

We are not sure about the Halloween Parties yet. We all are anxiously waiting to hear some news. Most of us guess that the parties won't start until the end of September. We usually hear something by May. So hopefully we will hear something soon. 

Sherry E. and other fine DIS'ers have done a wonderful job with organizing the information on Halloween Time from this thread with subject headings and links. You may want to take some time and look at the first post to find more details that will help make the most of your time in DL this fall.


----------



## funatdisney

6 months to my trip to DL for Halloween Time!


----------



## funatdisney

Bumping with pictures.


----------



## tzeitel

*Liza* - we can now say we have less than 6 months to go!


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> Bumping with a picture.



Thanks for the bumping of the thread, Liza.  We need a lot of help (even more help than on this thread) over on the Christmas thread with bumps, so dig out those holiday photos!  Now you know that when you make your Christmas time journey to DLR this year, you have to get tons of photos!  You said you have more HalloweenTime photos than Christmas ones - so you know what you have to do!  Catch up on those Christmas photos!

I, of course, do have tons of holiday photos...but I can't use Photobucket right now while this PC is in its dying days.  In fact, if you all recall, I was in the process of trying to round up Halloween photos to post here in this thread and was copying IMG codes from my HalloweenTime album on Photobucket...only to have my PC crash the next day, before I was done with the codes.  So I am scared to fiddle with that again at this point, until I have salvaged everything I need to salvage from this PC and can get a new one.  I wish the PC had crashed after I got done with the Halloween photos, but no luck!

Liza - kimara posted this (below) last week.  You didn't reply, but since you go to the party every single year, you might be able to answer some of these questions better than I was able to, especially about the kids and the teens.



kimara said:


> We are planning a trip for October and have never done the Halloween Party before. I am considering it, but not sure.
> 
> Is there much for a 3 year old to do besides the trick-or-treating?
> 
> Are there many rides open for the teenagers?
> 
> Do most people wear costumes? Will I feel like the only lazy mom if we opt for Halloween style tshirts?
> 
> Your reviews all seem so positive, but...is there a dark side of tired, wired, sugar-hyped little children throwing tantrums?
> 
> (We will have a 3yr old, 6yr old and 6 other kids 10-15 and 4 crazy parents)










kimara said:


> Thanks for your advice Sherry.
> I will keep watching to see what others say about the Halloween party with younger children.
> Thanks to all for all of the amazing info you share



You're welcome, kimara!  And thank you for the nice comment!  I really appreciate it.  Hopefully, Liza and some other folks with kids will be able to add to what has already been said.





ducky_love said:


> Saving the Halloween thread from page 3!
> 
> Quick question for this oh so "in the know" group - have you seen ticket promotions over Halloween?  I have clicked aroung in the thread but I haven't found any info?  Maybe the 3-for-5 in October?
> 
> Just wondering if I should get tickets now or hold out for discounts!!



ducky_love - Thank for saving this thread from the murky depths of Page 3.  Page 3 is no place for a holiday thread when people need to plan their trips!  The Halloween season is now less than 5 months away, so many plans are coming together around now.

You asked about ticket promos - while I have seen DLR hotel discounts that extended through Fall, I don't recall seeing any ticket deals past the end of September.  The 5-for-3 deal ended in late September the last 2 years.  If October had not become so popular, there might be more ticket promos.  That's not to say there won't ever be any discounts on tickets in October, but it sure seems like it's unlikely.





DizNee Luver said:


> Looks like we may be going for Halloween instead of Christmas time as planned.  Hubby found out the week we were going in December is unavailable because his boss is taking that week off (the boss just didn't put it on the calendar the employees use to plan)......anyways......no Christmas dates were available for vacation for him, so looks like middle of October if that gets the ok.
> 
> How busy is it during that time.  I know it's gonna be busy.....but Spring Break/Easter busy or typical summer crowd busy???
> 
> Took a look at the front page & tons of pics......so getting my mind set for some villianous-fun!!!!



Laurie - I'm glad you joined us on this thread!  As for how busy it is, it seems like October is quite busy up until around mid-month - or right after Columbus Day.  Then it tapers off a bit.  Then it gets busy again right before Halloween.  Some folks said that the last couple of Octobers have been so busy that they no longer want to go during that time, and I must admit that the last time I visited DLR in October (2 years ago, since I had to skip last year), the crowds were significantly larger than they had been the year before.

If we were to look at numbers and statistics, I'm sure the October crowd numbers would not be as high as the Spring Break numbers, but there is no denying that the October crowds have increased a lot.

Plus, add to the fact that there are 2 new rides opening at DLR this year (I count Star Tours as being a new ride, even though that's only partially true), and lots of people will come out to ride them.

And, if by some miracle, DLR decides to add anything new into its Halloween roster of entertainment or highlights, that, too, will attract tons of people.  LIke if they suddenly say, "We're having a full-blown parade for HalloweenTime!"  That will bring people in.  





smiley_face2 said:


> Hi there! Hubby and I are planning an escape for just the 2 of us after all my treatment is finished. We had thought end of August, but decided perhaps to wait till after the labor day weekend and head down that way, taking about 10 days stopping in Eureka, SF, Carmel, Big Sur, then 2 more stops, arriving at DL about the 16th or so.
> My big question is, will The Haunted Mansion be back from getting it's Nightmare overlay by then? how long does it usually close for this transformation? and when in Sept. does it close?
> Thanks in advance for any help here....
> There are just too many pages in this thread to read them all! lol...
> We've never been for the Fall/Halloween time but have always wanted to, but I'm not willing the miss out on Haunted Mansion! So we would have to just go earlier, and miss the season, because for the time being the November trip for the Christmas season is still on, and we need some time at home between the 2 trips, so going the second half of Sept. would be too late. again, thanks in advance for any help...



smileyface_2 - As Sherri (TheColtonsMom) mentioned, you will get to experience HalloweenTime on Setember 16, as the season begins on that day.

You don't need to look through the whole thread, but on the very first page of this thread, in the first 2 posts (Intro and Table of Contents), there is lots of good info and direct links to other info that may help you, so you know exactly what to plan to see/do/eat/buy at DLR for HalloweenTime.  This thread is much more organized than its predecessor - the previous Halloween thread!

I do hope everything is getting better for you.  I am very pleased to see that you will be most likely making a Halloween visit and the traditional Christmas time visit to DLR (not to mention seeing beautiful Carmel and Big Sur!).  I know you have had such a rough year in many ways.  It's time for you to have some fun!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Thanks for the bumping of the thread, Liza.  We need a lot of help (even more help than on this thread) over on the Christmas thread with bumps, so dig out those holiday photos!  Now you know that when you make your Christmas time journey to DLR this year, you have to get tons of photos!  You said you have more HalloweenTime photos than Christmas ones - so you know what you have to do!  Catch up on those Christmas photos!
> 
> 
> Liza - kimara posted this (below) last week.  You didn't reply, but since you go to the party every single year, you might be able to answer some of these questions better than I was able to, especially about the kids and the teens.



I sure do have lots of catching up to do with the number of Christmas photos vs. those I have of Halloween Time.  You know what's on top of my list for my Christmas trip this year. I sure do love both times of the year at DL, and each should have equal attention! 

Ok to answer, Kimara's question. I will relay what I know.  

Is there much for a 3 year old to do besides the trick-or-treating?  

There has been crafts and coloring tables for the much younger set to enjoy when the Party was held in DCA. My kids are now teenagers, so I don't know what they had last year since it was at Disneyland for the first time. Maybe, someone can offer more help with this one.

Also, if your little one isn't afraid of the characters, you can get some niffy shots with the 3 year's favorites in their Halloween costumes. I personally like the photo meets. You just don't see the characters in different outfits very often.Fantasyland should be open until a certain time and closed for the fireworks. 

Are there many rides open for the teenagers?  

YES, and all the favorites. Ghost Galaxy (Space Mountian) will be a favorite. I think Toontown was the only area that was closed for the Party (for the fireworks). We were busy trick or treating and didn't do much of the rides. My DD(15) wouldn't be caught dead trick or treating in our neighborhood, but didn't have any problems trick or treating during the Party. She made a point to visit each station three times! Teenagers should have a great time and will probably like doing what usually is not acceptable among their friends. Like trick or treating.

Do most people wear costumes? Will I feel like the only lazy mom if we opt for Halloween style tshirts?  

In my opinion, about half of the people dress up and others do not. Some are elaborate and look very authentic. Some here have reported that some of the guests thought they were the princess they dress up as. Other groups or families dressed together in themes. For instance, a family will dress up as the Incredibles or a group of friends as the cast from Peter Pan. Others are just put together, and look much like what you would see while trick or treating at home.

Last year, I wore a Not So Scare Halloween Party (WDW's Halloween Party) t-shirt, my DD(15) wore her western riding clothes (she rides - no stretch there), my DD(13) wore an outfit designed and made by DD(15), and DH just wore a t-shirt. We covered it all in my family of 4 and felt very comfortable in our attire. 

You may want to dress the 3 and 6 year old. Most kids that age were dressed in costumes.

I hope that helps.

A picture of my girls during last year's MHP.


----------



## Presley

I'll be attending Sept 26/27th this year.  I love halloween time at DL.

As far as the pay extra night party goes - it wasn't worth it for my group.  We were ages 44, 19, 18 and 13 last year.  Most of the rides that the teens wanted to go in were not open.  The cast members working didn't know basic things like, where exactly was the trick or treating set up.  

The one good thing were the fireworks.  While we enjoyed the fireworks, I wouldn't pay again just for that.  They sent me the survey after the party - I let them know that it wasn't worth paying extra for.


----------



## Sherry E

Presley said:


> I'll be attending Sept 26/27th this year.  I love halloween time at DL.
> 
> As far as the pay extra night party goes - it wasn't worth it for my group.  We were ages 44, 19, 18 and 13 last year.  Most of the rides that the teens wanted to go in were not open.  The cast members working didn't know basic things like, where exactly was the trick or treating set up.
> 
> The one good thing were the fireworks.  While we enjoyed the fireworks, I wouldn't pay again just for that.  They sent me the survey after the party - I let them know that it wasn't worth paying extra for.



Presley - Thanks so much for your feedback in this thread!  I think it's really important that we have a good range of opinions about the party represented here, as everyone's experiences will be different.  Some people will definitely find it worthwhile to go to the party; others will not.

Even though I was not able to make it to DLR for HalloweenTime last year, I saw the Halloween Screams fireworks in 2009, and, while I thought they were very cool...that was when they were included as part of the general HalloweenTime entertainment, not as an exclusive to the party.

So I agree with you - the fireworks are good but, for me, they wouldn't be the sole reason I would pay for a party ticket.  

I really enjoyed the Halloween party when I went in 2008.  I had intended to go to the party in 2010 before my plan backfired.  Now I am fully planning to go to the party this year, if everything goes off without a hitch - but I know that it's not something I am going to do every year (unless I strike gold somewhere along the line!).  I can get away with enjoying the HalloweenTime season without needing to do the party every year.  I could easily go to the party every other year, or even less often than that if they don't add anything new to it.  It's a lot of fun - but it carries a hefty price tag on top of an already hefty price tag to visit the parks in general.  For me, there would have to be more stuff added into it to make it a yearly must-do for me.  But this year I will go and I will enjoy it!

I do think the Halloween party is important to the Halloween season at DLR because it fills out the season's festivities a bit more and adds something extra to them.  So I am glad it's offered as opposed to not being offered, even if I don't attend every year.


----------



## mvf-m11c

We definitely need some more photos of the Halloween season since we are only less than 6 months away till the season. 

Here are some Halloween windows and with decorations & merchandise


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Love the pics guys getting me in the mood.... Did we ever settle the question of whether or not those Jack o Lanterns are in Goofy's garden in Toontown all year long?


----------



## funatdisney

Someone had posted that they are there all year long. I should go and see for myself the next time I go to DL.


----------



## Brer Cameron

My trip this September is going to be the first time I have ever gone when the park is decorated for Halloween. We are arriving Sep. 19th, and I believe I read that the Halloween 'season' starts Sep. 16th. 

I was just wondering if anyone knows if Haunted Mansion Holiday and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy are both open by that time? I would think that they would have them open for the start of the Halloween season, but since it's not actually October yet, I'm not sure. I really hope they are.

Also, from personal experiences, are very many rides closed for refurbishments during Halloween time?


----------



## kimara

Thank you SO much for your information!!
The choices are just getting harder the more I plan.
We will have a family gathering and will need to decide if all 14 ($700!!!!) want to go to the party or if some would be fine skipping. There is a lot we could do with that $700. But I don't know how long it will be until we return to Disneyland in October....decisions, decisions!

Additional question--(I'm sure it has been answered before, but )

Is Space Mountain the Ghost Galaxy during the day, or just at night? Our littlest is now tall enough for Space, but I think the Ghost Galaxy might be a bit too scary.

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## funatdisney

Brer Cameron said:


> My trip this September is going to be the first time I have ever gone when the park is decorated for Halloween. We are arriving Sep. 19th, and I believe I read that the Halloween 'season' starts Sep. 16th.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone knows if Haunted Mansion Holiday and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy are both open by that time? I would think that they would have them open for the start of the Halloween season, but since it's not actually October yet, I'm not sure. I really hope they are.
> 
> Also, from personal experiences, are very many rides closed for refurbishments during Halloween time?



Brer Cameron, welcome to DISboards and the Halloween Superthread!

Both the Haunted Mansion Holiday and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy should be open. They were both operating the first day of Halloween Time last year. As for ride closures, there are a few of rides that are closed, but not as many as you would think for an "off" season. Last year, one the more popular rides was off line, Toy Story Mania in DCA, in September. My quick inquiries on the net have shown that most of the rides closed in the fall were scheduled around Halloween Time. Most closures were scheduled at the beginning of November. There were one or two rides closed, though, but not the more popular ones, except TSM.

In addition, the openly revamped Star Tours 2, the Little Mermaid and Goofy's School School will be open. Overall, it looks good in the ride department. your friend should have a great time for his first time in DL. Be careful, you might want to come back every year, like I do.


----------



## funatdisney

kimara said:


> Thank you SO much for your information!!
> The choices are just getting harder the more I plan.
> We will have a family gathering and will need to decide if all 14 ($700!!!!) want to go to the party or if some would be fine skipping. There is a lot we could do with that $700. But I don't know how long it will be until we return to Disneyland in October....decisions, decisions!
> 
> Additional question--(I'm sure it has been answered before, but )
> 
> Is Space Mountain the Ghost Galaxy during the day, or just at night? Our littlest is now tall enough for Space, but I think the Ghost Galaxy might be a bit too scary.
> 
> Thanks again!!!!



I am happy that I could help . Space Mountain the Ghost Galaxy is offered all day. It is an overlay that is installed for Halloween Time and does not some down until the season is over. IMHO, I do think it is scary for little ones and wouldn't recommend  it for kids under 10. Of course, you know your little guy best.


----------



## kimara

Thanks for the info Liza.
I am a little bummed by the scary space mountain overlay...maybe we will have to plan another little trip so my little guy can ride space mountain.   An extra Disney trip? I'm always game )


----------



## Brer Cameron

funatdisney said:


> Brer Cameron, welcome to DISboards and the Halloween Superthread!
> 
> Both the Haunted Mansion Holiday and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy should be open. They were both operating the first day of Halloween Time last year. As for ride closures, there are a few of rides that are closed, but not as many as you would think for an "off" season. Last year, one the more popular rides was off line, Toy Story Mania in DCA, in September. My quick inquiries on the net have shown that most of the rides closed in the fall were scheduled around Halloween Time. Most closures were scheduled at the beginning of November. There were one or two rides closed, though, but not the more popular ones, except TSM.
> 
> In addition, the openly revamped Star Tours 2, the Little Mermaid and Goofy's School School will be open. Overall, it looks good in the ride department. your friend should have a great time for his first time in DL. Be careful, you might want to come back every year, like I do.





Awesome, thanks! Yeah, I was concerned that more of the bigger rides would be closed for his first trip. But that would be great if they tend to wait until November. Makes sense too. 

Oh and trust me, I already want to go back every year. I went last summer too and immediately started planning this trip with my friend. I'm very excited to experience the parks with someone who has never been before.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

funatdisney said:


> 6 months to my trip to DL for Halloween Time!



How did I miss your milestone (and mine since I am going just before you are) I have been studiously not looking at my ticker for a while now since when I first put it up our trip was so far away and I didn't like looking how much longer it would be. When I saw you posted you only had 6 months I went wait a sec isn't her trip after ours and ran to see our ticker...wow 5months looks not so bad!



funatdisney said:


> I am happy that I could help . Space Mountain the Ghost Galaxy is offered all day. It is an overlay that is installed for Halloween Time and does not some down until the season is over. IMHO, I do think it is scary for little ones and wouldn't recommend  it for kids under 10. Of course, you know your little guy best.



I don't suppose you could elaborate on that a bit? (DS6) Colton loved SM on our last trip and has seen a pic of the sign for ghost galaxy and says he can't wait to ride it. (I wish there was a you tube video but I have not found one yet and video inside Space is usually not that good anyway) You don't have any pics hidden up your sleeve do you? If not can you tell me exactly what is scary and how scary...I would hate to ruin his love of SM if it is really bad.


----------



## Brer Cameron

I've seen a video of ghost galaxy somewhere that was pretty good, let me see if I can find it. Although you're right, it is dark so it's a little hard to see.


----------



## Brer Cameron

Here you go:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWTXhnzqre0&feature=related


It's still hard to see very much of what is going on, but every now and then you can get a glimpse of some of the effects they use. Also, you can hear the music and sound cues. 

Hope it helps a little bit.


----------



## funatdisney

Brer Cameron said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWTXhnzqre0&feature=related
> 
> 
> It's still hard to see very much of what is going on, but every now and then you can get a glimpse of some of the effects they use. Also, you can hear the music and sound cues.
> 
> Hope it helps a little bit.



Thanks Brer Cameron for finding and posting this link!



TheColtonsMom said:


> I don't suppose you could elaborate on that a bit? (DS6) Colton loved SM on our last trip and has seen a pic of the sign for ghost galaxy and says he can't wait to ride it. (I wish there was a you tube video but I have not found one yet and video inside Space is usually not that good anyway) You don't have any pics hidden up your sleeve do you? If not can you tell me exactly what is scary and how scary...I would hate to ruin his love of SM if it is really bad.



Did you see the You tube video, Brer Cameron posted a link to? Between the sound track, the speed of the ride and the dark, some kids will be too scared. Especially those kids that have been limited to G-rated movies. It is quite intense. If parents want their kids to enjoy Space Mountain for years to come, I wouldn't recommend it. Otherwise, it may be years before very scared kids will try SM. But, let me add, some kids are up to it and they do fine. Each parent knows their child and can make the right decision for them. I am only saying this ride in this form is more intense than a fast roller coaster ride. The urgency created by the music is enough to give me the willies.

I like the ride BTW, and can't wait to get on it again.


----------



## mvf-m11c

SMGG was really fun when I rode it last year. I tried to videotaped it last year, but since it is really dark and hard to get the projections of the ghost on the ride. Even though I used night vision on the video, I just can't get the projections clearly on the video. Just like you said Liza, the ride can be scary for little kids and it almost seemed to me that SMGG was a little bit faster than the regular SM. 

Here is a picture of SMGG projection that I videotaped on the ride. U can barely see it since it was really dark.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Brer Cameron said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWTXhnzqre0&feature=related
> 
> 
> It's still hard to see very much of what is going on, but every now and then you can get a glimpse of some of the effects they use. Also, you can hear the music and sound cues.
> 
> Hope it helps a little bit.



We watched it after dinner and Colton says nope he no longer wants to do it so I guess we will be doing ride swap. Thanks for the help...


----------



## rune_74

Man I keep reading more and more threads now that I'm almost in  the 5 month range


----------



## rune_74

Man I keep reading more and more threads now that I'm almost in  the 5 month range


----------



## Shunasee

I feel like I should know this, as we live in Socal. 

When do they release the dates for the Halloween Party? 

We didnt go last year, and I wish we would have.  Halloween Screams is the *best* fireworks show I have seen at a Disney park.


----------



## nemofans

Since Halloween season is starting earlier (Sept 16th), does that mean Sept will be more crowded?   I was planning on going Sept 17-21 (Sat-Wed), but that's the 1st full week of Halloween season.  I don't care if there are parties that week as we wouldn't go.


----------



## Sherry E

Shunasee said:


> I feel like I should know this, as we live in Socal.
> 
> When do they release the dates for the Halloween Party?
> 
> We didnt go last year, and I wish we would have.  Halloween Screams is the *best* fireworks show I have seen at a Disney park.



Hi, Shunasee!  Welcome, and thanks for joining us here!

Well, there will probably be some word on the actual party dates trickling down the wires in the next few weeks - by the end of May, I would assume.  What tends to happen is that the tickets won't go on sale until June or July, but one of the official Disney sources (like Disneyland News or the Disney Parks Blog or D23 or something) will do a press release or blog and reveal the party dates in advance of ticket sales.  

If the party dates stay similar to what they were last year, then it means the first party night will likely either be Friday, September 30th or Friday, October 7th.  There will be a party on Monday, October 31st.  And if they stick with Fridays & Tuesdays in October, then you can pretty much guess what the other dates would be.  This is not to say that DLR won't be sneaky and switch things up on us - they have done that before - but assuming they stick to the same schedule as last year, then those will be the party nights.

I agree - I think Halloween Screams is a really cool fireworks show! 



nemofans said:


> Since Halloween season is starting earlier (Sept 16th), does that mean Sept will be more crowded?   I was planning on going Sept 17-21 (Sat-Wed), but that's the 1st full week of Halloween season.  I don't care if there are parties that week as we wouldn't go.



Hi, nemofans!  

Of the whole Halloween season, September is probably the least crowded time to enjoy it.  The first weekend of the Halloween season is always pretty busy (unless it rains), because the novelty of it draws people to the parks.  But then it tapers off a bit as people go back to school, and the latter part of September tends to be a little better.  Then crowds pick up again for early October.

However, I'm sure that both parks will be a bit more crowded overall for the rest of the year because of the two rides that are opening.  Even one ride opening would be enough to increase crowds (as was the case with TSMM in 2008), but 2 rides opening in one year is a big deal, and people will come to ride them.  So I would expect it to be busier all year long, though to varying degrees.

I don't think it will be too horrible during those September dates you have in mind, though.  In any case, it will probably be better than the October crowds!


----------



## Sherry E

I just wanted to mention this for anyone new to the thread, or anyone who may have just jumped in at the end and not yet had time to search through the preceding pages.

In this post from Page 1, or Post #1, there is lots of HalloweenTime info of all kinds relating to various aspects of the season, and there are many links to other helpful threads on the subject.  When we get the specific details of the upcoming 2011 season, I will be updating Post #1 to reflect the news that has been released.

We have a great Table of Contents provided by Belle Ella, which guides you to the wonderful photos provided by the contributors to this thread; there's a specific Halloween Party information post by funatdisney; and a Questions & Answers post by iKristin - I have provided links to all of them in Post #1.

​


----------



## Shunasee

Thank Sherry! 

I will just keep an eye on everything.


----------



## ConnieB

Waaaaa not fair!    The dates for WDW's party came out but not Disneyland.  I really want those dates so I can start planning everything else we're going to do since that trip will be several weeks so we can do other S. CA things.  



Here's s hoping DLR follows soon!!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Shunasee said:


> Thank Sherry!
> 
> I will just keep an eye on everything.




You're welcome, Shunasee!





ConnieB said:


> Waaaaa not fair!    The dates for WDW's party came out but not Disneyland.  I really want those dates so I can start planning everything else we're going to do since that trip will be several weeks so we can do other S. CA things.
> 
> 
> Here's s hoping DLR follows soon!!!!!



ConnieB -

Did the WDW party dates already come out?  Drat!

Well, I think we will hear something very soon.  Even if the actual DLR website does not post party dates for a long time, there will probably be some sort of press release or blog about the party popping up before May is over...especially if anything new is being added into the party this year and they want to announce it.  We were all shocked when the Halloween season dates came out so early this year, way ahead of their usual schedule, so hopefully DLR will follow suit with the party and release the dates soon.

I am mainly curious to see if DLR decided to add in any extra party dates (besides 2 nights a week) since it was so successful in DL last year, and I am curious to see if the party will begin on 9/30 or 10/7...or some other random date we haven't thought of yet!


----------



## funatdisney

The WDW dates always have been released before DLR's. Nothing new there. The end of May is my best guess, but I hope they do announce them sooner.


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> The WDW dates always have been released before DLR's. Nothing new there. The end of May is my best guess, but I hope they do announce them sooner.



I knew the WDW party dates were always released before DLR - they would have to be released earlier - but I didn't know they were released in April!  That was where my surprise came from.  That seemed early to me!

It's hard to say about the DLR party dates.  There is the release of dates on the website and when tickets go on sale, and then there is the 'let's post a blog or press release about the Halloween season and mention the dates in that' scenario.  

Technically, there could be a blog or a press release at any time - tomorrow, even, and we could all know the dates then.  If they have something new to report on, we could know what the party dates are tomorrow.

By the same token, if there is nothing to blog or press release about right now, they may not tell us what the dates for the party are until right before the tickets go on sale.

Disney is a very tricky entity - and just when we think we have them nailed down to a pattern, they go and surprise us!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

rune_74 said:


> Man I keep reading more and more threads now that I'm almost in  the 5 month range



Just wait til you get to the 5 week range and you will be reading and posting whenever you aren't packing and counting down...least that's how it happened for me!



ConnieB said:


> Waaaaa not fair!    The dates for WDW's party came out but not Disneyland.  I really want those dates so I can start planning everything else we're going to do since that trip will be several weeks so we can do other S. CA things.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's s hoping DLR follows soon!!!!!



Very soon I hope!

Tomorrow is MAY! We WILL (I BELIEVE this) be in the month where the dates shall finally be released! Whether it is tomorrow or as laste as the 31st I  MAY! My Birthday and Mothers Day and TOTP dates! My very first flower bloomed in my garden today, a daffodil so May should also include much much more flowers and springy weather up here in the frozen North! What is not to love about May unless of course you are one of the lucky ones visiting DL in June then you may want May to speed by but I for one plan to savor every minute of it!

So here is a little creepy type dancing to spring us into May!


arty:


----------



## nemofans

How long after Halloween do the decorations stay up?  We will be arriving Nov. 1st & wondered if we would still see them.


----------



## SeansMom

Nemofans, this should answer your question:



iKristin said:


> This spot is being held for the most common asked questions about Halloween Time at Disneyland and Disney's California Adventure...STAY TUNED!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When Does Halloween Time Begin? *
> Halloween Time at DLR usually begins on either the last Friday in September or the next to last Friday in September." In 2007 it began on 9/21, in 2008 it began on 9/26, in 2009 it began on 9/25 and in 2010 it began on 9/17.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When Does Halloween Time End? *
> Halloween Time generally extends through and ends immediately after the last day of October, but if October 31st falls on a Friday or Saturday, Halloween Time will most likely continue through the weekend and end after Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What Are The Halloween Time Highlights? *
> Highlights include the Halloween Round-Up, Haunted Mansion Holiday, Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy, the Pumpkin Festival on Main Street, Mickey's Halloween Party and of course the newly released Halloween Screams Fireworks show!! There is always something to do!! This year at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen in Downtown Disney there was Haunted Gingerbread House decorating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Are There Any Special Halloween Themed Rides? *
> Yes! There are two main attractions that have been gracing Disneyland during the Halloween season. The Haunted Mansion usually goes under refurbishment during the month of September to become "Haunted Mansion Holiday". During the Haunted Mansion Holiday take over, Jack Skellington and friends from Nightmare Before Christmas take over the Haunted Mansion to give it a Halloween/Christmas feel for the holidays. A new Halloween overlay addition is the Space Mountain: Ghost Galaxy, seen for the first time in 2009. The Ghost Galaxy overlay to Space Mountain adds skeletons, aliens and ghosts to the usual dark starry ride, making those twists and turns even more exciting! Space Mountain also goes under refurbishment in September to add the Halloween overlay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why Did Disney Move Halloween To Disneyland? *
> Due to construction at Disney California Adventure going on through 2012, Disney has moved all the Halloween fun to Disneyland! 2010 was the first year they had done this and it was extremely successful. One of the biggest things about the 2010 year was the private event offering of the Halloween Screams Fireworks show during trick or treat parties ONLY. In 2009 Disney had launched the Halloween Screams Fireworks show to everyone but in 2010 moved the show to trick or treat ticket holders only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What Is The Busiest Time During Halloween? *
> The busiest days tend to be of course Fridays, Saturdays & Sundays and then there are a few celebrations that tend to cause an uprising in normal crowd attendance. During usually the first weekend of October, Gay Days is celebrated which normally brings a larger crowd in than the normal weekend would. Columbus Day three day weekend and of course the day before Halloween (30th) and Halloween day (31st) are extremely busy. Other then that the days are normally pretty steady but not slammed full of people. Some people say that the first week of October when Utah state is on Fall Break can sometimes be a pretty busy time as well.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

For a little something else to speculate on besides the TOTP dates check out this thread http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40941373#post40941373

It includes some speculations about where the hearse from the Haunted Mansion has been these many months that I for one would love to debate and throw around a few ideas about among my fellow Halloween lovers!


----------



## Sherry E

nemofans said:


> How long after Halloween do the decorations stay up?  We will be arriving Nov. 1st & wondered if we would still see them.



nemofans - This year HalloweenTime is ending on October 31st.  Some things will come down overnight between 10/31 and 11/1.  You will see some traces here and there of Halloween stuff but not much, as DLR has to scramble to get the Christmas decor up before that season starts (most likely on 11/11/11 this year).  You will likely see an interesting mix of the Halloween things as they come down and Christmas things as they go up.

Haunted Mansion Holiday will be running, though, as it opens in September and stays open until early January.





Thank you so much, SeansMom, for posting that info from Kristin!


----------



## smiley_face2

funatdisney said:


> Hello smiley_face2! I remember you from the Christmas thread from last year. I am so happy to see you post here and planning a visit yo DL during Halloween Time. I hope your treatments are giving you the best possible outcome and a speedy path to health. Two trips scheduled for the end of the year will give you something to look forward to.
> 
> You are in luck. Halloween Time starts on September 16th and the Haunted Mansion Holiday will be up and running. All of the Halloween decor and sights of the season will in place and ready for your viewing.
> 
> We are not sure about the Halloween Parties yet. We all are anxiously waiting to hear some news. Most of us guess that the parties won't start until the end of September. We usually hear something by May. So hopefully we will hear something soon.
> 
> Sherry E. and other fine DIS'ers have done a wonderful job with organizing the information on Halloween Time from this thread with subject headings and links. You may want to take some time and look at the first post to find more details that will help make the most of your time in DL this fall.



THankyou so much for the info! That's decided it then, hubby's birthday is Sept. 16 so that will be a lot of fun. I don't mind missing the parties....well except for missing the fireworks, but that's ok. I'm going to start going through the halloween threads...both of them looking at pictures and getting excited!


----------



## smiley_face2

Sherry E said:


> smileyface_2 - As Sherri (TheColtonsMom) mentioned, you will get to experience HalloweenTime on Setember 16, as the season begins on that day.
> 
> You don't need to look through the whole thread, but on the very first page of this thread, in the first 2 posts (Intro and Table of Contents), there is lots of good info and direct links to other info that may help you, so you know exactly what to plan to see/do/eat/buy at DLR for HalloweenTime.  This thread is much more organized than its predecessor - the previous Halloween thread!
> 
> I do hope everything is getting better for you.  I am very pleased to see that you will be most likely making a Halloween visit and the traditional Christmas time visit to DLR (not to mention seeing beautiful Carmel and Big Sur!).  I know you have had such a rough year in many ways.  It's time for you to have some fun!



Hi Sherry!! thankyou so much  even poor hubby is looking forward to this so I know it's the right thing for us to do. I'm just hoping I have at least very short hair for the trip...lol... I will be done treatment at the end of June so hopefully... and dear daughter in law and the grandbabies are showing signs of healing and improvement so we are feeling a wee bit more optomistic. There is so much info on that first page....I am very excited to have so much to look through!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

smiley_face2 said:


> Hi Sherry!! thankyou so much  even poor hubby is looking forward to this so I know it's the right thing for us to do. I'm just hoping I have at least very short hair for the trip...lol... I will be done treatment at the end of June so hopefully... and dear daughter in law and the grandbabies are showing signs of healing and improvement so we are feeling a wee bit more optomistic. There is so much info on that first page....I am very excited to have so much to look through!



So glad you all have this to look forward to! Hey if your hair doesn't quite make it then your first stop is to get yourself some I'm Celebrating ears! And an I'm celebrating button...You are all celebrating life and what could be a better thing to celebrate!


----------



## I'm mikey

A few pics from Halloween 2010


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Aha ImMikey got the missing hearse! Great Pics as always!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I took a ton of pics on my solo trip to the mouse during Halloween time last year. I've just set up a Webshots account recently, but haven't had the time to download my fav pics from my trip into it yet. I promise that when do over the next 4 to 6 weeks get it all into webshots, that I'll post my fav pics to get the DISer's that are going this year excited. It's on my to do list, which it seems like it's a mile long these days.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice photos Mike like always.


----------



## smiley_face2

TheColtonsMom said:


> So glad you all have this to look forward to! Hey if your hair doesn't quite make it then your first stop is to get yourself some I'm Celebrating ears! And an I'm celebrating button...You are all celebrating life and what could be a better thing to celebrate!


  Pink ears!! lol.... what a good idea!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I'm going to try my first upload of pics from webshots wish me luck...failed miserably. Can someone be kind enough to let me know how to upload pics to a thread, as I've never done it before, and am computer inept.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Can't wait to see some more photos from the Halloween season. Well, I should load some more photos during the Halloween season.

Photos of carved Halloween pumpkin Disney characters from Halloween the Round-Up


----------



## BELLEDOZER




----------



## BELLEDOZER

Forgive the size of the pics...first time I've ever posted to any thread, and am still working out how to do it. Have a great evening everyone!

Trish



[URL=http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/246274


----------



## BELLEDOZER




----------



## BELLEDOZER

At least the images are getting bigger...SIGH, so much for a fast learning curve. These are some of the first photo's I've posted to webshots, and there will be many more coming, just don't know when. Will keep posting them as I upload more pics.
Have a great evening!

Trish


----------



## TheColtonsMom

mvf-m11c said:


> Can't wait to see some more photos from the Halloween season. Well, I should load some more photos during the Halloween season.
> 
> Photos of carved Halloween pumpkin Disney characters from Halloween the Round-Up



The pumpkins at the round up are some of my favorite pictures from Halloweentime since they are so creative and so varied every year.




> =BELLEDOZER;40953942]Forgive the size of the pics...first time I've ever posted to any thread, and am still working out how to do it. Have a great evening everyone!
> 
> Trish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you got them to post that is the hardest part now it just looks like you need to edit for size. I can't help though since I have never used the service you are using. I only know photobucket & shutterfly.


----------



## tksbaskets

Not wanting to be just a lurker....

The gate to Disneyland:





MainStreet


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Not wanting to be just a lurker....
> 
> The gate to Disneyland:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MainStreet



Very nice photos TK.  Looks like everyone is in the Halloween Spirit just like at the Christmas Holiday thread.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

It's going to be a trial and error with me, and learn as you go...at least the images are getting bigger.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Last pic of the night, and thanks for letting me experiment with posting pics on this thread. Have a great evening!

Trish


----------



## ducky_love

I love all of your pictures!!  I'm SO excited!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

My pumpkin pic of the day...DH has promised to show me how to rotate my vertical shots so that they are more upright, but that may take a week or two for him to have the time to show me how to do it.


----------



## poohnpigletCA

We are planning a trip in October and of course my girls are already discussing costumes. Oldest daughter is thinking about Lillian Gracey the tightrope walker in the stretching portraits in the Haunted Mansion.

Does anyone have any good Lillian Gracey pictures?


----------



## TheColtonsMom

poohnpigletCA said:


> We are planning a trip in October and of course my girls are already discussing costumes. Oldest daughter is thinking about Lillian Gracey the tightrope walker in the stretching portraits in the Haunted Mansion.
> 
> Does anyone have any good Lillian Gracey pictures?



What a great costume idea! I wish I had some photos to help out...but nope nothing!

EDIT I found a couple interesting ones in google images...check out this one


----------



## TheColtonsMom

I thought I had shared these on this thread long ago...but they aren't listed in the costumes in TOC so if you already saw them sorry if not well this is what we will look like at the TOTP this year.











Now that I went pulling out the pirate pics the boys have decided we should get out our costumes and put them on to do a photoshoot since we don't have any color ones...so they are merrily pulling out costumes and accessories so maybe I will be sharing color pics of us all later. If you see this band of pirates walking around the TOTP stop us and say Hi we would love to have our first DIS meet!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

I cannot believe this was at the bottom of page 2 again already...very thread heavy day for this board. We did go do "in costume" pics this afternoon so here are a few of the results...


----------



## funatdisney

Great pics Sherri. How nice to have your costumes ready. One less thing to think about during a busy time this fall with a wedding and a DL trip in October.


----------



## funatdisney

I think it is always interesting that the MNSSHP has a Nov 1 party. I seem to remember that is always the case. I guess they have enough interest from those that celebrate Day of the Dead.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Love the pics Sherri!!!  We were thinking about a pirate theme for our family, but after seeing your really cool costumes......I might need to rethink it.......lol

Really hoping we'll get the chance to meet up in October!!!  I think Colton & our kids will have a blast together!!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

DizNee Luver said:


> Love the pics Sherri!!!  We were thinking about a pirate theme for our family, but after seeing your really cool costumes......I might need to rethink it.......lol
> 
> Really hoping we'll get the chance to meet up in October!!!  I think Colton & our kids will have a blast together!!



I really hope our trips do end up overlapping...I am so in love with your eclectic family I would love to meet you all! 

Now the really cool thing about being Pirates will be riding Pirates as Pirates during the TOTP! So go ahead you guys can be pirates too and you know what? For me I think the clothes are more comfortable and easier to get together than most costumes esp with a family the size of yours...Hey we need more crew right? Ours are a bit elaborate but we love renaissance festivals so ours were created over a period of time for wearing to those.

We are also on a mission to get into the park as early as they will let us in costume because before darkness falls we want to ride the Columbia as pirates and get over to the Island to do pics with all the fun pirate stuff there so we may have to go to 2 TOTP to accomplish both those goals...If we can't pull all of it off at least Colton can wear his costume all day and we canget his pics on the Island..but we are going to try to get all of us out there.

The one thing we did find out yesterday is Colton is going to need new pirate boots his old ones no longer fit. So will any of your kids boy or girl wear size 13 shoes by Halloween? We would be happy to pass the old ones along so they can get a trip to Disneyland too!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

funatdisney said:


> Great pics Sherri. How nice to have your costumes ready. One less thing to think about during a busy time this fall with a wedding and a DL trip in October.



Yep I am glad most of the costumes are ready..I mentioned above that we will have to get new boots for Colton and both boys are a little sad that all their authentic replica swords,daggers & pistols will have to stay at home (I don't want to think of the problems getting them on the plane would incur if we flew...carrying weapons, huge weight overages) But I have promised they can buy "Disneyfied" weapons after we enter the park so they are a bit mollified with the promise of new toys!



funatdisney said:


> I think it is always interesting that the MNSSHP has a Nov 1 party. I seem to remember that is always the case. I guess they have enough interest from those that celebrate Day of the Dead.



Really? They always go over to Nov 1st at WDW? I know you weren't sure of this can anyone confirm this? You would think that DLR would have just as much or more interest in Day of the Dead festivities as So Cal has a large Hispanic population.


----------



## DizNee Luver

TheColtonsMom said:


> I really hope our trips do end up overlapping...I am so in love with your eclectic family I would love to meet you all!
> 
> Now the really cool thing about being Pirates will be riding Pirates as Pirates during the TOTP! So go ahead you guys can be pirates too and you know what? For me I think the clothes are more comfortable and easier to get together than most costumes esp with a family the size of yours...Hey we need more crew right? Ours are a bit elaborate but we love renaissance festivals so ours were created over a period of time for wearing to those.
> 
> We are also on a mission to get into the park as early as they will let us in costume because before darkness falls we want to ride the Columbia as pirates and get over to the Island to do pics with all the fun pirate stuff there so we may have to go to 2 TOTP to accomplish both those goals...If we can't pull all of it off at least Colton can wear his costume all day and we canget his pics on the Island..but we are going to try to get all of us out there.
> 
> The one thing we did find out yesterday is Colton is going to need new pirate boots his old ones no longer fit. So will any of your kids boy or girl wear size 13 shoes by Halloween? We would be happy to pass the old ones along so they can get a trip to Disneyland too!



Never had thought about riding pirates as pirates or even the Columbia or the island......so clever!!!!

Unfortunately, no......the boots would be too small for Anthony & Addy & too big for the twins.....bummer!!

We're still trying to figure out costumes......don't really want to spend too much on that.  Anthony has a pirate costume & Addy has the Tangled dress that I picked up in March at the Company D store.  We might go matching shirts for one of the days & then the 2nd party have the kids wear their costumes (Addy has 3 more princess costumes that might fit the twins) & then Mike & I will come up with something.  We'll just have to wait & see......dates would be good so I could actually plan our trip....hopefully Mike gets those this week!!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

DizNee Luver said:


> Never had thought about riding pirates as pirates or even the Columbia or the island......so clever!!!!
> 
> Unfortunately, no......the boots would be too small for Anthony & Addy & too big for the twins.....bummer!!
> 
> We're still trying to figure out costumes......don't really want to spend too much on that.  Anthony has a pirate costume & Addy has the Tangled dress that I picked up in March at the Company D store.  We might go matching shirts for one of the days & then the 2nd party have the kids wear their costumes (Addy has 3 more princess costumes that might fit the twins) & then Mike & I will come up with something.  We'll just have to wait & see......dates would be good so I could actually plan our trip....hopefully Mike gets those this week!!



I don't know if you sew at all but Colton's costume was super easy. the pants are just a big rectangle cut partway up to make legs and stitched together with a drawstring waist (they will fit him until he gets too tall) I left the bottoms of the legs unfinished so they would look ragged and the vest  basically also started as a rectangle. All the fabric for his costume came out of Wal-marts $1 per yard bin! I did splurge on the swordsmans shirt since it is so blousy it will fit him for a long time, but any white shirt or even a white or striped t-shirt would work...they are really loose and comfortable and might be much easier, partcularly for the twins, to wear than princess dresses. Plus it is so fun to do the family costume thing we do it every Halloween (not always as pirates). And depending on the princess dress Addy could be their captive LOL. Brant & I have much more elaborate costumes as the chances of us growing out of them is pretty slim.


----------



## DizNee Luver

TheColtonsMom said:


> I don't know if you sew at all but Colton's costume was super easy. the pants are just a big rectangle cut partway up to make legs and stitched together with a drawstring waist (they will fit him until he gets too tall) I left the bottoms of the legs unfinished so they would look ragged and the vest  basically also started as a rectangle. All the fabric for his costume came out of Wal-marts $1 per yard bin! I did splurge on the swordsmans shirt since it is so blousy it will fit him for a long time, but any white shirt or even a white or striped t-shirt would work...they are really loose and comfortable and might be much easier, partcularly for the twins, to wear than princess dresses. Plus it is so fun to do the family costume thing we do it every Halloween (not always as pirates). And depending on the princess dress Addy could be their captive LOL. Brant & I have much more elaborate costumes as the chances of us growing out of them is pretty slim.



 Not a sewer.....but super cool!

Captive you say.........


----------



## TheColtonsMom

DizNee Luver said:


> Not a sewer.....but super cool!
> 
> Captive you say.........



I love that picture! I saw it before on one of your TR I think but always happy to see a favorite again.

A little admission....I can't sew either but I did cut them out and my Mom sewed them for me LOL


----------



## twopeasonepod

So excited!  We leave for DLR (staying at GCH) on Sunday for 10 days, then are going back 10/30 - 11/8!  I just bought our tix today.  Our second year at Mickey's Halloween Party!  Can't wait!


----------



## RuthieT

Have no idea what we will be doing for costumes, maybe just having our girls get the princess makeovers that day for it... Just considering the packing of the suitcases


----------



## nik76

Hi everyone.  This is my first post (as if the posts: 1 isn't a clue).  I've read through the threads and seem to be in a bit of info overload, especially with some of the terms (eg F! TOTP).

I've been to DL about 5 times, not within the last 8 years.  My husband has been once and that was 8 yrs ago when our trip was cut short due to my Grandma having a stroke.

I have 5 yr old twin boys and want to get them there while the magic is still actually magic to them.  We plan on going this fall, mostly because I want to lose weight - I'm afraid I won't be allowed to ride anything.  So our plan was mid to late Sept.  But then I thought if we are waiting that long, maybe going during Halloween would be a good idea.  We are planning on staying at teh Howard Johnson Anaheim (we is my husband and I, our kids, my sis and her husband and son (he'll be 7 and slightly autistic).

Can anyone give me points to convince my family that it's worth waiting a week or 2?  And when DO the Halloween time things start?

I really thank you in advance.


----------



## DizNee Luver

nik76 said:


> Hi everyone.  This is my first post (as if the posts: 1 isn't a clue).  I've read through the threads and seem to be in a bit of info overload, especially with some of the terms (eg F! TOTP).
> 
> I've been to DL about 5 times, not within the last 8 years.  My husband has been once and that was 8 yrs ago when our trip was cut short due to my Grandma having a stroke.
> 
> I have 5 yr old twin boys and want to get them there while the magic is still actually magic to them.  We plan on going this fall, mostly because I want to lose weight - I'm afraid I won't be allowed to ride anything.  So our plan was mid to late Sept.  But then I thought if we are waiting that long, maybe going during Halloween would be a good idea.  We are planning on staying at teh Howard Johnson Anaheim (we is my husband and I, our kids, my sis and her husband and son (he'll be 7 and slightly autistic).
> 
> Can anyone give me points to convince my family that it's worth waiting a week or 2?  And when DO the Halloween time things start?
> 
> I really thank you in advance.



Welcome!!!!!!!

F! = Fantasmic
TOTP = Trick or Treat Party

We've never attended during the Halloween time, but are planning this year.  We want to see all the fall decorations up, the characters will be plenty, lots of fall treats to eat, if you go when the TOTP is going you can buy tickets to attend.  They have a special fireworks show just for the party goers, you'll be able to trick or treat at the park, the Villians will have a special Meet-n-Greet, the Haunted Mansion will have the Nightmare Before Christmas overlay, Space Mountain will have the Ghost Galaxy overlay, there's a special Halloween calvacade at the parties where your favorite characters will come down Main Street.....just to name a few good reasons to wait!!!!

HoJo is great.....I'm sure you'll enjoy staying there & if the weather is nice enough, the kids will love Pirate's Cove (their water play area).


----------



## tksbaskets

nik76 said:


> Hi everyone.  This is my first post (as if the posts: 1 isn't a clue).  I've read through the threads and seem to be in a bit of info overload, especially with some of the terms (eg F! TOTP).
> 
> I've been to DL about 5 times, not within the last 8 years.  My husband has been once and that was 8 yrs ago when our trip was cut short due to my Grandma having a stroke.
> 
> I have 5 yr old twin boys and want to get them there while the magic is still actually magic to them.  We plan on going this fall, mostly because I want to lose weight - I'm afraid I won't be allowed to ride anything.  So our plan was mid to late Sept.  But then I thought if we are waiting that long, maybe going during Halloween would be a good idea.  We are planning on staying at teh Howard Johnson Anaheim (we is my husband and I, our kids, my sis and her husband and son (he'll be 7 and slightly autistic).
> 
> Can anyone give me points to convince my family that it's worth waiting a week or 2?  And when DO the Halloween time things start?
> 
> I really thank you in advance.



First - WELCOME!! 

Second - with twin boys (ours are 20) any time will be magical!  Halloween is really fun.  Our boys had ALWAYS been to WDW during Christmas.  They didn't see a 'regularly' decorated park until they were 16 

Third: I still have to ask what some abbreviations mean...everyone on these boards are very willing to answer questions.  DISers ROCK!

As for size mattering at DL and WDW: I find most rides are very friendly towards guests who may be toting around a few extra pounds.  If you have specific questions feel free to ask or PM (private message) me.  I've never tried to ride the 'kiddie' rides but have had no issues on all the rides/coasters at DL and WDW.  

Sounds like a wonderful group you have going!!

TK


----------



## BELLEDOZER

We love HOJO's and Halloween time is alot of fun to visit DL, with all the pumpkins hidden on Main Street. I found that there was alot more parades, and characters out, and willing to have their photo's taken. I really enjoyed visiting DL in Oct SOLO last year, and would reccommend that anyone who's got the opportunity to enjoy DL at this time of year to do so, as it's got a more upbeat, vibrant feel to it than other times of the year.

URL=http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2775269760107102259fxQCif]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## Sherry E

nik76 said:


> Hi everyone.  This is my first post (as if the posts: 1 isn't a clue).  I've read through the threads and seem to be in a bit of info overload, especially with some of the terms (eg F! TOTP).
> 
> I've been to DL about 5 times, not within the last 8 years.  My husband has been once and that was 8 yrs ago when our trip was cut short due to my Grandma having a stroke.
> 
> I have 5 yr old twin boys and want to get them there while the magic is still actually magic to them.  We plan on going this fall, mostly because I want to lose weight - I'm afraid I won't be allowed to ride anything.  So our plan was mid to late Sept.  But then I thought if we are waiting that long, maybe going during Halloween would be a good idea.  We are planning on staying at teh Howard Johnson Anaheim (we is my husband and I, our kids, my sis and her husband and son (he'll be 7 and slightly autistic).
> 
> Can anyone give me points to convince my family that it's worth waiting a week or 2?  And when DO the Halloween time things start?
> 
> I really thank you in advance.





*nik76 -* 

I'm so glad you decided to join here in the Superthread!!  Don't worry about the lingo and terminology used on this board.  Just go with whatever makes you comfortable!  I understand that can be intimidating at first.  It's not mandatory to use it.  You will learn everything soon enough, in your own time.  I don't think any of us are sticklers about it. 

If you haven't done so already, be sure to take a look at the first 2 posts on Page 1 of this thread - which are the Welcome/Intro and the Table of Contents (for photos) - you will get a good overall primer on Disneyland during the Halloween season.  In those first two posts there is lots of info, including links to various photos, threads, blogs and Trip Reports that may help you plan and know what to ride/see/buy/eat/do at Disneyland during the Halloween season, but if you don't want to click around too much and instead just ask us questions in this thread, as you can see...everyone is extremely helpful.

The Halloween season begins on September 16th, so everything will be in full swing at that point.  However, if you would like to attend the Halloween party (called Mickey's Halloween Party - or the "MHP"), it will not begin until either September 30 or October 7 - we are still waiting to find out.


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, I wanted you all to know that, behind the scenes, I have been secretly trying to find out information on party dates (and on the holiday season dates).  I decided to do this when I saw all the people - many of whom are out of towners - who need to know this information so they can plan their trips accordingly.

Although the party dates are pretty easy to guess, there is some mystery surrounding the Halloween party because we have no clue if it will begin on 9/30 or on 10/7, and we don't know if they will keep the party on Tuesdays and Fridays or maybe switch to different nights.

So I went to a couple of 'inside' people in the Disney camp - and these are people who most likely know the information way in advance - not to Guest Relations/Services/Communications (or whatever they are called).  I honestly think the Guest people are the last to know anything in terms of dates so I wouldn't ask them.  Most Cast Members you get on the phone don't know anything.

Keep in mind, I didn't want to know top secret information.  I don't want them to tell me about any details of events or anything new that mght be happening for the Halloween party or during the Christmas holiday season.  But since the dates of these things are pretty easy to guess anyway, based on previous patterns....I don't think it's a big deal to ask for confirmation (or denial) of the dates we can already guess, as that's not really all that much of 'secret.'

So, are you all on the edge of your seats now?  Want to know the big scoop I was told?  Here is the exact quote:



*"At this time, we do not have details to share on Halloween and holiday events at Disneyland Resort."*





You will notice that this doesn't say they don't KNOW the dates of the party or the holiday season.  It just says they don't have "details to share," which probably means they know the dates, but won't reveal them.

I was also instructed to keep an eye on the Disney Parks Blog, as the dates will supposedly be announced there as soon as they are available.

I then replied and basically said, "Unfortunately, the Disney Parks Blog does not always give out information in time for any out-of-towners to plan anything..."  Last year, the Blog did not even do a holiday-related post until right before the holiday season began.  I found out the holiday season dates from an e-mail I received in July, not from the Parks Blog.  And the Disneyland website is often the last place to post dates at all. 

The bottom line is that people from out of state or who don't live in SoCal need to plan trips around these dates and events like the party, and there is not one single place that we know FOR SURE will post the dates months in advance each year - we have to keep checking around with random Disney sources to find out anything because there is not one place that we can count on which will put the dates up consistently, in the same place, in the same month, each year, months in advance so that people can plan.


I assume we will learn the Halloween party dates - or the confirmation of what we already suspect them to be - very soon, but we really don't know if they will trickle out FIRST via the Parks Blog or some other official Disney site.  I wish we could rely on getting the information from one place at the same time every year!


----------



## DizNee Luver

It's official.....we're going at Halloween Time!!!!!  We finally confirmed our dates.......we'll be in the parks Oct 2 to Oct 7!!  I really hope the 7th isn't the first TOTP.......yikes!!!!!!!!!!!!  If it is, we'll deal with it.....but here's hoping Sept 30th is the start of the party season!!


----------



## maryjeane

I sincerely hope they don't start the parties on Sept. 30.  That will be the last day of our trip (our only day to see fireworks) but we would not be attending the Halloween party.  I hope we find out soon so we can change our dates if necessary.


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Okay, I wanted you all to know that, behind the scenes, I have been secretly trying to find out information on party dates (and on the holiday season dates).  I decided to do this when I saw all the people - many of whom are out of towners - who need to know this information so they can plan their trips accordingly.
> 
> Although the party dates are pretty easy to guess, there is some mystery surrounding the Halloween party because we have no clue if it will begin on 9/30 or on 10/7, and we don't know if they will keep the party on Tuesdays and Fridays or maybe switch to different nights.
> 
> So I went to a couple of 'inside' people in the Disney camp - and these are people who most likely know the information way in advance - not to Guest Relations/Services/Communications (or whatever they are called).  I honestly think the Guest people are the last to know anything in terms of dates so I wouldn't ask them.  Most Cast Members you get on the phone don't know anything.
> 
> Keep in mind, I didn't want to know top secret information.  I don't want them to tell me about any details of events or anything new that mght be happening for the Halloween party or during the Christmas holiday season.  But since the dates of these things are pretty easy to guess anyway, based on previous patterns....I don't think it's a big deal to ask for confirmation (or denial) of the dates we can already guess, as that's not really all that much of 'secret.'
> 
> So, are you all on the edge of your seats now?  Want to know the big scoop I was told?  Here is the exact quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *"At this time, we do not have details to share on Halloween and holiday events at Disneyland Resort."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will notice that this doesn't say they don't KNOW the dates of the party or the holiday season.  It just says they don't have "details to share," which probably means they know the dates, but won't reveal them.
> 
> I was also instructed to keep an eye on the Disney Parks Blog, as the dates will supposedly be announced there as soon as they are available.
> 
> I then replied and basically said, "Unfortunately, the Disney Parks Blog does not always give out information in time for any out-of-towners to plan anything..."  Last year, the Blog did not even do a holiday-related post until right before the holiday season began.  I found out the holiday season dates from an e-mail I received in July, not from the Parks Blog.  And the Disneyland website is often the last place to post dates at all.
> 
> The bottom line is that people from out of state or who don't live in SoCal need to plan trips around these dates and events like the party, and there is not one single place that we know FOR SURE will post the dates months in advance each year - we have to keep checking around with random Disney sources to find out anything because there is not one place that we can count on which will put the dates up consistently, in the same place, in the same month, each year, months in advance so that people can plan.
> 
> 
> I assume we will learn the Halloween party dates - or the confirmation of what we already suspect them to be - very soon, but we really don't know if they will trickle out FIRST via the Parks Blog or some other official Disney site.  I wish we could rely on getting the information from one place at the same time every year!



Sherry, thanks for giving us the good old college try. Very clever they are, aren't they? 

My gut tells me that the information will be released by Disney Parks Blog. I know it is _most likely wrong_, but I'm telling ya - my gut tells me otherwise. I have been on Twitter quite a bit lately, searching for information on Halloween Time and other interesting announcements. I have found most of my info this way. I think Disney is relying on social media more and more. They are becoming very savvy with it. They have made the WDW Halloween Party dates announcements via the Disney Parks Blog. And at about the time they would post it on their website (in April - about 6 months from the Halloween parties) I know you will disagree with me, but I don't know.... my gut is tellin' me otherwise. Hopefully we will learn if my gut has failed me or not soon enough, and we can finally know those darn dates of the Parties.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

twopeasonepod said:


> So excited!  We leave for DLR (staying at GCH) on Sunday for 10 days, then are going back 10/30 - 11/8!  I just bought our tix today.  Our second year at Mickey's Halloween Party!  Can't wait!



Your costumes were too cute!



RuthieT said:


> Have no idea what we will be doing for costumes, maybe just having our girls get the princess makeovers that day for it... Just considering the packing of the suitcases



We are shipping our costumes to our hotel if we fly...check with your hotel a lot of them will let you do that. It is actually cheaper than baggage overages. However due to the length of our stay and the wedding in Arizona just after we may just drive down this time.



Sherry E said:


> Okay, I wanted you all to know that, behind the scenes, I have been secretly trying to find out information on party dates (and on the holiday season dates).  I decided to do this when I saw all the people - many of whom are out of towners - who need to know this information so they can plan their trips accordingly.
> 
> Although the party dates are pretty easy to guess, there is some mystery surrounding the Halloween party because we have no clue if it will begin on 9/30 or on 10/7, and we don't know if they will keep the party on Tuesdays and Fridays or maybe switch to different nights.
> 
> So I went to a couple of 'inside' people in the Disney camp - and these are people who most likely know the information way in advance - not to Guest Relations/Services/Communications (or whatever they are called).  I honestly think the Guest people are the last to know anything in terms of dates so I wouldn't ask them.  Most Cast Members you get on the phone don't know anything.
> 
> Keep in mind, I didn't want to know top secret information.  I don't want them to tell me about any details of events or anything new that mght be happening for the Halloween party or during the Christmas holiday season.  But since the dates of these things are pretty easy to guess anyway, based on previous patterns....I don't think it's a big deal to ask for confirmation (or denial) of the dates we can already guess, as that's not really all that much of 'secret.'
> 
> So, are you all on the edge of your seats now?  Want to know the big scoop I was told?  Here is the exact quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *"At this time, we do not have details to share on Halloween and holiday events at Disneyland Resort."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will notice that this doesn't say they don't KNOW the dates of the party or the holiday season.  It just says they don't have "details to share," which probably means they know the dates, but won't reveal them.
> 
> I was also instructed to keep an eye on the Disney Parks Blog, as the dates will supposedly be announced there as soon as they are available.
> 
> I then replied and basically said, "Unfortunately, the Disney Parks Blog does not always give out information in time for any out-of-towners to plan anything..."  Last year, the Blog did not even do a holiday-related post until right before the holiday season began.  I found out the holiday season dates from an e-mail I received in July, not from the Parks Blog.  And the Disneyland website is often the last place to post dates at all.
> 
> The bottom line is that people from out of state or who don't live in SoCal need to plan trips around these dates and events like the party, and there is not one single place that we know FOR SURE will post the dates months in advance each year - we have to keep checking around with random Disney sources to find out anything because there is not one place that we can count on which will put the dates up consistently, in the same place, in the same month, each year, months in advance so that people can plan.
> 
> 
> I assume we will learn the Halloween party dates - or the confirmation of what we already suspect them to be - very soon, but we really don't know if they will trickle out FIRST via the Parks Blog or some other official Disney site.  I wish we could rely on getting the information from one place at the same time every year!



Maybe it is time for a phone blitz....Everybody who lives out of town hit every customer service number you can find and tell them we can't plan without the dates. I worked inbound customer service for years and years and they do track that stuff even if they cannot really help you in any way...Is it actually possible disney really doesn't know how many of us are coming from out of town....You Locals could call and tell them the same...GIVE US OUR DATES!!!!! It might not even change anything for this year but maybe if they start seeing a trend we will start getting our stuff earlier like they do at WDW.

Thanks for giving it the old college try Sherry!


----------



## Sherry E

maryjeane said:


> I sincerely hope they don't start the parties on Sept. 30.  That will be the last day of our trip (our only day to see fireworks) but we would not be attending the Halloween party.  I hope we find out soon so we can change our dates if necessary.



maryjeane - First of all, welcome!  When you say you hope they don't start the parties on September 30, do you mean you want them to begin earlier than that?  I think we are all fairly positive that the party will not begin any earlier than September 30 unless Disney just decided to extend the parties through the entire Halloween season (they may as well do that - not sure why they don't).  In fact, usually the party starts in October, but it is usually the first Friday of the month which falls very early in October.  This time the first Friday will be October 7th - and that seems kind of on the late side.  September 30th seems like the logical start date.



funatdisney said:


> Sherry, thanks for giving us the good old college try. Very clever they are, aren't they?
> 
> My gut tells me that the information will be released by Disney Parks Blog. I know it is _most likely wrong_, but I'm telling ya - my gut tells me otherwise. I have been on Twitter quite a bit lately, searching for information on Halloween Time and other interesting announcements. I have found most of my info this way. I think Disney is relying on social media more and more. They are becoming very savvy with it. They have made the WDW Halloween Party dates announcements via the Disney Parks Blog. And at about the time they would post it on their website (in April - about 6 months from the Halloween parties) *I know you will disagree with me,* but I don't know.... my gut is tellin' me otherwise. Hopefully we will learn if my gut has failed me or not soon enough, and we can finally know those darn dates of the Parties.



Liza - They are clever, aren't they?  Clever in dodging questions!

I'm not sure what you think I will disagree with you on?  You lost me!  I'm just looking at how we have gotten the information delivered to us, historically.  DLR only, not WDW.

Yes, Disney is relying on social media more (actually, they are relying on the Internet in a variety of ways) - I'm on a million Disney Facebook pages - but they don't always put out blogs on the Parks Blog about one topic at the same time every year.  That is my point - it's not consistent.  It depends on whether they have a story to do about something at any given time.

If we were to rely upon the Parks Blog for Christmas season dates and information to plan last year, we would have been out of luck, as the Parks Blog did not cover the Christmas season until right before it began.  How did we find out the dates for that season?  Through the DNews e-mail that Disney Destinations sent out in July.  The Parks Blog was not involved in it.

How did we find out the HalloweenTime season dates this year?  From the Disneyland Resort website (thanks to jernysgirl), which shockingly put them up way, way in advance of when they normally do - but we all know they don't usually do that!  The Parks Blog was not involved in us finding out Halloween season dates this year.

Disneyland News was the place that put out the actual 2010 press releases for the Halloween season (in late August or early September, I think) and the Christmas season (in November) last year, and D23 was the place where we first learned the details for HalloweenTime (from a press release that most likely came from Disneyland News) in July 2009.

I think the Parks Blog will blog about something when they have a specific story to do about that subject, and through that method, they may mention dates.  Last year, Heather Hust Rivera did the blog about Mickey's party moving across the Esplanade in May, so that was the big story they were doing, but she did not mention season start and end dates in her story...only through the course of her follow-up comments did she reply to someone who asked when the season began and revealed the start date as being 9/17.

If there is another story that the Blogs team is doing this year on the Party - and I have said this all along - like if something new is being added into the party or there is some different aspect of it that they have to report (it could be the most minor thing, or it could be something like, "We're adding in more dates!!!"), then yes!  Of course the party dates will appear in the Parks Blog.  That was never in question.  I agree with that.  And there very well may be a story the Parks Blog is working on about the party this year - maybe there is something new/different they are adding to it that they want to report on.  But if they don't have an actual story to do on the party yet, the party dates could appear somewhere else besides the Blog first.  And if they don't have a specific blog to do about the holiday season, then we will find out the dates for that through some other Disney media source.

There is no set, consistent time or place every year when we know with certainty where we will find out information for DLR, because the information keeps trickling out in different ways, through so many different Disney outlets, at different times.

By the way, Heather Hust Rivera is no longer working with Disneyland Resort, so she won't be doing any Disneyland-specific Blogs.  I think she is still with Disney and probably still doing other blogs, but someone else will be tackling the DLR blogs and Disneyland News pieces.




TheColtonsMom said:


> Maybe it is time for a phone blitz....Everybody who lives out of town hit every customer service number you can find and tell them we can't plan without the dates. I worked inbound customer service for years and years and they do track that stuff even if they cannot really help you in any way...Is it actually possible disney really doesn't know how many of us are coming from out of town....You Locals could call and tell them the same...GIVE US OUR DATES!!!!! It might not even change anything for this year but maybe if they start seeing a trend we will start getting our stuff earlier like they do at WDW.
> 
> Thanks for giving it the old college try Sherry!



Sherri - I think you may be on to something!  DLR may not realize exactly how many out-of-towners want to plan in advance!  They view DLR as a different situation than WDW - and in many ways it is very, very different.  But at the same time, if they are going to build up DLR as being a bigger vacation destination and not just a place for locals, which is how I think they have previously treated DLR, then they have to start doing things to attract more out-of-state and out-of-country people, and that includes putting out important dates and information at a consistent time every year, in a consistent place, well in advance.


----------



## Sherry E

I forgot to mention that one of our DIS'ers, Kirsten/Goofy_Mom, kindly pointed out that some of the photos links in this thread are broken and the photos are no longer showing.  *Barefootmomma (Laura) and mommaU4 (Beth) *are two of the ones whose photos are not showing in some cases.  I'm not sure if it's an issue of there being a glitch on the photo hosting site, or if the photos have been moved and, thus, the links broken.

If Jessica removes these listings from the Table of Contents, not only will our Halloween Superthread be missing some great pictures, but if the photos are replaced or if they reappear at some point they will not be mentioned on the ToC.

When you all have a moment, if you can, try to check your listings under each category on the Table of Contents (post #2, page 1) and be sure that your photos are still showing.  If you cannot remember which photos you posted in some categories, then I guess Jessica can either remove the listings from the ToC or if you replace them with something else, she can move the listing to a different category.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Hi Sherry!!!!  How goes the computer stuff????  Did you see we finally got our travel dates.......think you really should come for a day trip during the first week of October!!!   Think that would be awesome!!   You know you want to!!!!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Sherry, feel free to post any of my pics from my SOLO trip to the main page. I've got a pile of them that I'm slowly uploading to my webshots account, and feel that I owe this thread the pics for all the great info I received from it last year when I was planning my vacation. I tend to take alot of vertical pics, and am still in the process of figuring things out when it comes to rotating pics, and am still on a learning curve when it comes to posting things to a thread, as prior to late  last week I had never done it before.  Have a great day!

Trish


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Yahoo!!! I finally figured out how to rotate pics on Webshots!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Another pumpkin from the Big Thunder Mountain Roundup....


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> I forgot to mention that one of our DIS'ers, Kirsten/Goofy_Mom, kindly pointed out that some of the photos links in this thread are broken and the photos are no longer showing.  *Barefootmomma (Laura) and mommaU4 (Beth) *are two of the ones whose photos are not showing in some cases.  I'm not sure if it's an issue of there being a glitch on the photo hosting site, or if the photos have been moved and, thus, the links broken.
> 
> If Jessica removes these listings from the Table of Contents, not only will our Halloween Superthread be missing some great pictures, but if the photos are replaced or if they reappear at some point they will not be mentioned on the ToC.
> 
> When you all have a moment, if you can, try to check your listings under each category on the Table of Contents (post #2, page 1) and be sure that your photos are still showing.  If you cannot remember which photos you posted in some categories, then I guess Jessica can either remove the listings from the ToC or if you replace them with something else, she can move the listing to a different category.



I wont remove them for now. Photobucket has issues as we all know. I hope it's just an issue where they are just not available right now but I know I tend to move things around my Photobucket account a lot which breaks links all the time (a problem I've been having with a few of the signatures I've been making - oops). But if I need to, I will, but I'll probably wait until I hear from the poster depending on what it is. I haven't had time to update in a while as it stands (in case that wasn't obvious ) so maybe when I do I'll contact people as I go if there's an issue with their photos. At that point it'd be easier through PM's as I might miss it otherwise.


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> Hi Sherry!!!!  How goes the computer stuff????  Did you see we finally got our travel dates.......think you really should come for a day trip during the first week of October!!!   Think that would be awesome!!   You know you want to!!!!




Hi, Laurie!  The PC stuff is still a nightmare. It's groaning and making noise.  I haven't been able to work on the PC becase it's too unstable.  Today it took me 4 tries before I could get into my e-mail because the stupid system just didn't want to load the page.  It took me 2 tries to get on the DIS today.  Everything starts acting up - including the Internet - when the operating system and hard drive are failing or messed up.

I sure did see that you finally got your Halloween dates!  I was planning to comment on it the next time I moseyed over into the Trip Reports section.  I'm so glad you finally got them nailed down, and as you and I talked about before, I think it is working out for the best that you are doing the Halloween trip first and seeing how the twins handle that and respond to it, then eventually working your way into a big Christmas extravaganza!

I wasn't expecting to have to deal with this computer crisis at this time of the year (I thought it would maybe pop up later in the year), so this is going to affect my ability to start planning and throwing money at things!!  I have a Catalina trip I am going to make on my birthday.  I need to make my PPH reservation for the holiday season so I can take advantage of that discount.... AND I have to somehow sandwich in a Halloween trip (even just for a day, though I'd prefer longer) before my AP expires!  

The good news is that my plan all along has been to try to hit the Halloween party either on the first night of the party or the second night it happens (assuming it starts on 9/30)!!  So if I can swing it, I would definitely be there sometime in that first week of October.  I know it will be crowded in early October - I've been there at that time before - but I will deal with it because I know what to expect.






BELLEDOZER said:


> Sherry, feel free to post any of my pics from my SOLO trip to the main page. I've got a pile of them that I'm slowly uploading to my webshots account, and feel that I owe this thread the pics for all the great info I received from it last year when I was planning my vacation. I tend to take alot of vertical pics, and am still in the process of figuring things out when it comes to rotating pics, and am still on a learning curve when it comes to posting things to a thread, as prior to late  last week I had never done it before.  Have a great day!
> 
> Trish



Trish - I have loved the photos you posted so far, and wow, we had to wait a long time for them, didn't we?  You had a 9-day marathon at DLR for the Halloween season - you probably have more photos than anyone!

Oh, those vertical pictures!  I know what you mean about the rotation issues.  I use Photobucket, and the weirdest thing is when I load a photo in its vertical form and it looks fine on Photobucket at first...and then, eventually, it somehow rotates so that it's on its side!  It is so odd.  It has a mind of its own.  I go back into my PC and make sure the photo is rotated properly there and then sometimes I have to reload it to Photobucket until it finally settles in the right position.

I still have photos I was going to post on this thread at the point my PC crashed, so I am a bit gun-shy about dealing with Photobucket again until I get a new PC or until it's safe to use this one again.

Jessica/Belle Ella has to get caught up on adding the more recent photo posts (by you and others) to the Table of Contents!  She has been on the DIS, but she is neglecting us in the li'l ol' Halloween Superthread! 

(It's okay, Jessica - we understand that you don't love us Halloween folk anymore...sniff...sniff....sniff....)


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Jessica/Belle Ella has to get caught up on adding the more recent photo posts (by you and others) to the Table of Contents!  She has been on the DIS, but she is neglecting us in the li'l ol' Halloween Superthread!
> 
> (It's okay, Jessica - we understand that you don't love us Halloween folk anymore...sniff...sniff....sniff....)



I just don't love ya'll anymore. 



Between everything that's been going on and my sadness over not being able to swing a Halloween trip this year I have neglected this thread a little bit. It's almost to a point where I'm bummed I went at all last year because now I want to go back (well, there are a few other things I'd like to do over anyway) and the fact I can't is just depressing.

Mostly it's just actually having the time to sit down and edit a thread. I don't have a lot of time to sit at the DIS at once without doing a million other things around my house at the same time and when I do the DIS is running slower than ever and I couldn't even if I wanted to. I'll see what I can do today but I've got a school thing that I honestly should be working on at the moment. Oops.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> Hi, Laurie!  The PC stuff is still a nightmare. It's groaning and making noise.  I haven't been able to work on the PC becase it's too unstable.  Today it took me 4 tries before I could get into my e-mail because the stupid system just didn't want to load the page.  It took me 2 tries to get on the DIS today.  Everything starts acting up - including the Internet - when the operating system and hard drive are failing or messed up.
> 
> I sure did see that you finally got your Halloween dates!  I was planning to comment on it the next time I moseyed over into the Trip Reports section.  I'm so glad you finally got them nailed down, and as you and I talked about before, I think it is working out for the best that you are doing the Halloween trip first and seeing how the twins handle that and respond to it, then eventually working your way into a big Christmas extravaganza!
> 
> I wasn't expecting to have to deal with this computer crisis at this time of the year (I thought it would maybe pop up later in the year), so this is going to affect my ability to start planning and throwing money at things!!  I have a Catalina trip I am going to make on my birthday.  I need to make my PPH reservation for the holiday season so I can take advantage of that discount.... AND I have to somehow sandwich in a Halloween trip (even just for a day, though I'd prefer longer) before my AP expires!
> 
> The good news is that my plan all along has been to try to hit the Halloween party either on the first night of the party or the second night it happens (assuming it starts on 9/30)!!  So if I can swing it, I would definitely be there sometime in that first week of October.  I know it will be crowded in early October - I've been there at that time before - but I will deal with it because I know what to expect.



Sorry to hear the computer is still as messed up as it is.....so frustrating!!!  It's amazing how lost we are without one........when we were kids we didn't even know what a computer was......lol

I was kinda hoping it would be quieter between the Gay Days weekend & Columbus Day weekend.....but you said it would be busy......rats!!!  Was looking forward to a few easy days at the parks with the kids.

That would be great if you could even do a day trip......I'm really hoping the parties start on the 30th.....so we could do the one on the 4th & the 7th but here we sit waiting on DL to announce the dates........not sure why they think they have to keep that info so hush hush.....it's not like it's a National Secret that could jeopardize the country.....sheesh!

Well as we move closer, hopefully we can set a Goofy's Kitchen brunch meeting!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> I just don't love ya'll anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Between everything that's been going on and my sadness over not being able to swing a Halloween trip this year I have neglected this thread a little bit. It's almost to a point where I'm bummed I went at all last year because now I want to go back (well, there are a few other things I'd like to do over anyway) and the fact I can't is just depressing.
> 
> Mostly it's just actually having the time to sit down and edit a thread. I don't have a lot of time to sit at the DIS at once without doing a million other things around my house at the same time and when I do the DIS is running slower than ever and I couldn't even if I wanted to. I'll see what I can do today but I've got a school thing that I honestly should be working on at the moment. Oops.



Jessica - 

I could be wrong, but I can imagine that, in a way, you almost could kind of want a total do-over of a HalloweenTime trip...an all-new memory of HalloweenTime in your mind, sort of starting it from scratch with a clean slate (without going into detail here).  Is that accurate?

I can totally understand that bummed-out feeling when you come to the realization that a trip probably will not happen (Lord knows I've experienced that too) - especially since you had initially planned to do HalloweenTime this year, with the party and everything.  You never know, though - maybe some miracle will happen between now and October and you will find yourself staring that giant Mickey pumpkin in the eye yet again!

I also understand the time that goes into the Table of Contents!  Sometimes, even if you think there have not been all that many additions to put in it since you last updated it, you get in there and realize there is a lot to do!  (And then dealing with the DIS on a slow-loading day does not help matters any!)  I experienced that the other day when I finally sat down to update the Christmas ToC.  I was thinking, "Gee...there's a lot of stuff here that I had neglected!"  I had been jumping back and forth between working on the first 3 posts of that thread, adding a little here, a little there, but there was a lot to do on the ToC - much more than I had anticipated.  I had to hunker down for a chunk o' time and get caught up.  If I had been working, I probably would not have had the time to do that.

Of course, we could do these things half-heartedly and stick stuff randomly in the ToC just for the sake of sticking it in there, without links and not in the right categories, but we want to do it right and put everything in its proper place with quick links so it's all nice 'n' organized for the folks.



DizNee Luver said:


> Sorry to hear the computer is still as messed up as it is.....so frustrating!!!  It's amazing how lost we are without one........when we were kids we didn't even know what a computer was......lol
> 
> I was kinda hoping it would be quieter between the Gay Days weekend & Columbus Day weekend.....but you said it would be busy......rats!!!  Was looking forward to a few easy days at the parks with the kids.
> 
> That would be great if you could even do a day trip......I'm really hoping the parties start on the 30th.....so we could do the one on the 4th & the 7th but here we sit waiting on DL to announce the dates........not sure why they think they have to keep that info so hush hush.....it's not like it's a National Secret that could jeopardize the country.....sheesh!
> 
> Well as we move closer, hopefully we can set a Goofy's Kitchen brunch meeting!!!!



Laurie - 

Well, it is typically pretty busy in October up until Columbus Day passes and then it tapers off a bit, I think, until right before Halloween.  It won't be New Year's Eve busy, I'm sure.  Probably not even mid-Summer busy.  But October is definitely not the same ol' off-peak season it used to be. 

Of course, this year we have no clue how the crowd dynamic will change with all of this stuff happening at DLR.  I think that the World of Color factor played a big role in the increased crowds last year, and I expect this year will be no different.

I know - it's silly that DLR keeps the dates for seasons and for the Halloween party hush hush when I am positive they know that information way, way in advance.  They have probably known for months.  I would imagine that each year, after the holiday season passes and everyone is back to work in the offices where they do the brainstorming and scheduling, they have a big ol' staff meeting and decide what all the season dates will be for the whole year.

I can see where they might not want to give out nuggets of information about actual events, such as if they decided to have a full-blown Halloween parade at DLR, or some brand new holiday overlay of a ride.  That's fine - they can surprise us with that kind of stuff.  But the actual dates are things that we can pretty much guess on anyway - we basically already know the dates, assuming DLR does not drastically change them.  So all they would be doing is confirming or denying them at this point.  It's not a big secret, really.

A Goofy's brunch would be lots of fun if I happen to be there when you are there - of course, I'm open to eating at other places (except an all-Princess meal, that is, and not really the Critter Breakfast either since I'm kind of over that one for now!)!  I'd definitely do Minnie & Friends or Surf's Up too!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Sherry E said:


> I forgot to mention that one of our DIS'ers, Kirsten/Goofy_Mom, kindly pointed out that some of the photos links in this thread are broken and the photos are no longer showing.  *Barefootmomma (Laura) and mommaU4 (Beth) *are two of the ones whose photos are not showing in some cases.  I'm not sure if it's an issue of there being a glitch on the photo hosting site, or if the photos have been moved and, thus, the links broken.
> 
> If Jessica removes these listings from the Table of Contents, not only will our Halloween Superthread be missing some great pictures, but if the photos are replaced or if they reappear at some point they will not be mentioned on the ToC.
> 
> When you all have a moment, if you can, try to check your listings under each category on the Table of Contents (post #2, page 1) and be sure that your photos are still showing.  If you cannot remember which photos you posted in some categories, then I guess Jessica can either remove the listings from the ToC or if you replace them with something else, she can move the listing to a different category.



I know Beth is out of town and some of her pics on her TR are the same way so she may have a problem she does not even know about yet. You may want to shoot her a PM so she gets it when she arrives home.



BELLEDOZER said:


> Yahoo!!! I finally figured out how to rotate pics on Webshots!



I love that one! I have never seen it and believe me I have been devouring TRs from Halloweens past lately. I am so looking forward to the BTR pumpkins as I am a crazy pumpkin carver myself but I've got nothing on these folks! The planning that must go into these creations has got to be crazy...I wish they would print out carving patterns for these! I did painstakingly carve the Black Pearl last year though.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

BUMP!!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

And a spooky one of the castle...have a great evening everyone!

Trish


----------



## Sherry E

Those pictures are great, Trish! You're definitely showing us some things that we haven't seen a lot of yet.

I think the real gem of the Halloween season is the Round-Up, because that is a constantly changing and evolving place.  If you go to the Round-Up on the first day of the Halloween season and then again on the last day of the season, it won't be the same.  It won't be the same Round-Up this year as it was last year.  It won't even be exactly the same 2 or 3 weeks apart because many of the pumpkins are replaced throughout the season.

In fact, I think the Round-Up is a major highlight of both the Halloween and Christmas seasons at DLR, but the one difference in the Halloween version is that is constantly changing.  The Christmas version - Santa's Reindeer Round-Up - is great and there are tons of little things to see (I spent a whole afternoon there on one of my DLR days in December) - but it doesn't have anything like the pumpkins which change throughout HalloweenTime.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I really enjoyed the Roundup, and made it a habit to go there everyday that I was in the parks to see if there was anything new that they had carved. On my vacation I took over 1700+ pics, but have been so busy, and the last couple of months have been battling my Asthma and bronchitis (doc is sadistic, put me on some antibacterial drugs that are nasty!) I've had the Webshots account for about a month, but it's been a challenge finding the time to upload pics, as it seems to take a LONG time to upload any large amount of photos. It seems that I've gotten so far behind on things that I'm trying to get caught up. But I do try to upload at least 20 pics a day in the hope of eventually getting all the pics that I want uploaded. I'm glad that everyone is enjoying the pics, and have made it a priority to have the Halloween pics uploaded first so that I can post them to this thread. Have a great evening Sherry!
Trish


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I do love my 15X telephoto lens...


----------



## mvf-m11c

I believe you are right Sherry, the Round-Up has been getting better and better everytime I go there during my visits. A lot of people don't know too much of the Round-Up at DL or even know that it exists. Like those time during Family Fun Weekend, it was like a ghost town out there. The Disney character pumpkins looked very neat and changes after a few weeks since they need to be replaced. 

Very nice pictures Trish. 

Here are some more pics of SB castle with Halloween images on it before HS on MHP night.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

mvf-m11c said:


> I believe you are right Sherry, the Round-Up has been getting better and better everytime I go there during my visits. A lot of people don't know too much of the Round-Up at DL or even know that it exists. Like those time during Family Fun Weekend, it was like a ghost town out there. The Disney character pumpkins looked very neat and changes after a few weeks since they need to be replaced.
> 
> Very nice pictures Trish.
> 
> Here are some more pics of SB castle with Halloween images on it before HS on MHP night.



Oh we loved those! Best pics I have seen of the projections on SB castle at Halloween... colton wants to know if the spiders move their legs or just float across the castle (I am guessing there are no creepy moving legs but I promised to ask )


----------



## mvf-m11c

TheColtonsMom said:


> Oh we loved those! Best pics I have seen of the projections on SB castle at Halloween... colton wants to know if the spiders move their legs or just float across the castle (I am guessing there are no creepy moving legs but I promised to ask )



I'm sorry to say this that the spider projections on SB castle don't move their legs.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I loved your shots of the castle at night Bret! Here's my pic of the day to get everyone hyped about the Nightmare Before Christmas overlay at HM....


----------



## albertamommyof4

it is so exciting to see all the halloween decorations. We have been to disneyland 1 time in april 2009 and that was our first family vacation, i promised to take them again after carsland is built lol. Halloween seems like such a great time but i did have a few questions that i couldnt find on this thread.
Can you see the special halloween fireworks from any area hotels( as not sure if we go during halloween if we can go to the halloween party)? also are the images on castle and mainstreet shown every night or just during halloween party nights? also what time is down town disney open during october? 
thanks


----------



## Sherry E

albertamommyof4 said:


> it is so exciting to see all the halloween decorations. We have been to disneyland 1 time in april 2009 and that was our first family vacation, i promised to take them again after carsland is built lol. Halloween seems like such a great time but i did have a few questions that i couldnt find on this thread.
> Can you see the special halloween fireworks from any area hotels( as not sure if we go during halloween if we can go to the halloween party)? also are the images on castle and mainstreet shown every night or just during halloween party nights? also what time is down town disney open during october?
> thanks



Hi there, albertamommyof4!!  Thank you for joining us here!  I can tell you have read the thread because your questions are, indeed, things that have not specifically been addressed yet!

Well, let's see...as for the fireworks, I'm not sure about seeing them from the hotels unless you happen to be staying in a room that has a view of such things, but you may be able to catch a glimpse of the fireworks from outside the front gate at DL if you time it right.  

The thing is, the Halloween Screams fireworks really are best seen inside the park, so you can see the effects and Zero from Nightmare Before Christmas flying across the sky and all that.  There is a cool crystal ball type thing that plays a big role in the fireworks show - and you just won't get that full 'show' if you see it from any other location.

If I am not mistaken, I think the projected images on Main Street and the Castle are only during the party.  They don't project any spider, etc. images during regular non-party nights.

Downtown Disney - I'm not sure what time the various places close.  But I was in DTD on a Thursday night in October once and it was as busy as it would have been on a Saturday night.  So something tells me that everything in DTD stays open pretty late.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Well, let's see...as for the fireworks, I'm not sure about seeing them from the hotels unless you happen to be staying in a room that has a view of such things, but you may be able to catch a glimpse of the fireworks from outside the front gate at DL if you time it right.
> 
> The thing is, the Halloween Screams fireworks really are best seen inside the park, so you can see the effects and Zero from Nightmare Before Christmas flying across the sky and all that.  There is a cool crystal ball type thing that plays a big role in the fireworks show - and you just won't get that full 'show' if you see it from any other location.
> 
> If I am not mistaken, I think the projected images on Main Street and the Castle are only during the party.  They don't project any spider, etc. images during regular non-party nights.



Another good view to watch the fireworks is at the top floor of Mickey's Parking structure. I have never try this before, but I have heard from other DISers that this is another way to see the fireworks at night. Mostly you would see a lot of people right in front of the front gate when the fireworks are playing at night.

You are absolutely right Sherry that Halloween Screams fireworks is only great if you see inside the park. Not only with Zero and the crystal ball projection right in front of SB castle, the music also makes a big difference when watching the fireworks. It is not the same when you watch the fireworks and don't hear the music.

I remember that DL did not do any Halloween projections on MS and the castle on a non-party day. So you are correct again Sherry. 

Here are some pics of HS at night.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Fabulous pictures are usually Bret!!! If you're staying off site, I do you can see the fireworks very clearly from the Camolot hotel.


----------



## albertamommyof4

thanks everyone i appreciate you answering so fast. Awesome pictures too.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Another pic of the HM Halloween Overlay...


----------



## BELLEDOZER

And for something completely different...a pic  from Frontierlands Day of the Dead display...
URL=http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2232512190107102259aTxDlp]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## Sherry E

I love all the recent photo additions!  Thanks, Bret and Trish!  

Bret, those fireworks photos (and the spooky Castle pictures too) are simply amazing!

Trish - I think you managed to capture the one part of the Dia de los Muertos display that I hadn't seen!  I don't remember that one specific lady skeleton!  And the little skeleton guy next to her (lower right hand corner) almost looks as if he is wearing Brer Bear or Brer Fox clothes!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Glad that you are enjoying the pics Sherry. I'm a sucker for details, and she was on a table next to the 3 mariachi guys in the display. I'm going to see if I've got the time today to find that pic, and some others from the Dia de los Muertos display and will post them if I can find them. So many pics to sort through to find the ones I want, that at times it seems like looking for a needle in a haystack.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Here's one that I just uploaded that gives you an idea of where the pic was taken...


----------



## BELLEDOZER

And another one from the same area...


----------



## BELLEDOZER

And lastly the HM in all it's spooky glory. Have a great day everyone!
Trish


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice photos of Dia de los Muertos Trish.  I might have to go through more photos of the Halloween season, but I should do that on the Holiday thread first since Trish is showing all of us a lot of good photos. 

TY Sherry. It would be nice to see HS this year, but I haven't decided it I want to go back during the Halloween season.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Thanks Brett, going SOLO to DL during Halloween time meant that I could take pics all I wanted without the family constantly bugging me to move faster. Hence all the nice pics that I normally wouldn't have the time to take. I thought that I'd show the following pic of Georgina, one of the master pumpkin carvers at work, to show one of the CM's behind all the great pumpkins at the Big Thunder Mountain Roundup....


----------



## Sherry E

Trish - That's what happened to me.  

When I was alone (during the holiday season) at DLR, that's when I got all the photos.  Even though I enjoy being at DLR with friends, of course, if I want to get on a real photo-taking spree and get serious about it, I have to be alone.  I just cannot get into a groove with it and start really getting into the details around DLR unless I am solo!  I only had 2-1/2 out of 4 days completely to myself in December (the other days I was not alone the whole time) and I took about 1600 photos on those alone days (though some of them were blurry messes) because I had the time to do it!  There were still many things left that I didn't have time to get photos of!

So, from now on, if I want to take a bunch of photos on any given trip and get deep into the details, I see that I have to carve out a couple of days (at least) just for myself.  Otherwise, if I am with people I know I won't be taking too many photos.


----------



## I'm mikey

A few more pics from Halloween 2010


Mickey in front of the Main street mad hatter shop.






Goofy in front of the fire station






The old hag at the villians meet & greet in fantasyland


----------



## Sherry E

I'm mikey said:


> A few more pics from Halloween 2010
> 
> 
> Mickey in front of the Main street mad hatter shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofy in front of the fire station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old hag at the villians meet & greet in fantasyland



I love those pictures, I'm mikey!  You really captured the personality of each character, I think.  Mickey looks almost mischievous.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Slipped to page 2 already??? Time for a well deserved BUMP!


----------



## ducky_love

BELLEDOZER said:


> Slipped to page 2 already??? Time for a well deserved BUMP!



Where is that?  So pretty!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

It's in the Rancho De Zocalo restaurant in Frontierland, as you leave the restaurant and enter Frontierland. It's close to the Day of the Dead celebrations during Halloweentime.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

We need some more pumpkin pics...
URL=http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2658154690107102259yKoWLs]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## BELLEDOZER




----------



## BELLEDOZER

And lastly...


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Sheesh...on page 2 again?? This will never do. Will monitor the thread and attempt to keep it on page 1 until the Halloweentime info starts coming in over the next month or two.





Have a great day!
Trish


----------



## BELLEDOZER

BUMP!!!!!
URL=http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2782673360107102259OoeZVK]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## albertamommyof4

I have a quick question are the characters dressed up in halloween costumes all of october or just for the halloween parties? also is there characters that only come out for the halloween parties?
Thanks


----------



## Sherry E

albertamommyof4 said:


> I have a quick question are the characters dressed up in halloween costumes all of october or just for the halloween parties? also is there characters that only come out for the halloween parties?
> Thanks



albertamommyof4 -

There are characters in Disneyland (like those shown throughout this thread and in I'm mikey's photos above - including Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Goofy, Pluto) dressed in Halloween costumes throughout the season - so during the second half of September and all of October.  

Then there will also be a Villains photo spot - probably over in Fantasyland again, near IASW - and you never know which 3 Villains will be there.  Sometimes it's Captain Hook, the Queen of Hearts and the Evil Queen or the Old Hag or Jafar or Cruella - you just never know.  (See the Table of Contents on Page 1 of this thread - Post #2 - under Characters to get an idea of which ones you may see.)

When HalloweenTime used to extend into California Adventure as well (last year, it did not), there were villains in the Hollywood area - like the Queen of Hearts, Frollo, Don Karnage and Ratcliffe!  Last year everything moved into Disneyland so all the good Halloween characters were there.

At the party, you may see Lady Tremaine and the Stepsisters.  You will see a number of Villains (the same ones mentioned above), Toy Story characters, Jack Sparrow, Mickey and Minnie in their Halloween garb, Pooh & friends in their Halloween garb, the Incredibles, etc.  There may be a few characters you see at the party that you won't see during the day in the park(s), but many of them appear at random times in the daytime as well.


----------



## albertamommyof4

Sherry E said:


> albertamommyof4 -
> 
> There are characters in Disneyland (like those shown throughout this thread and in I'm mikey's photos above - including Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Goofy, Pluto) dressed in Halloween costumes throughout the season - so during the second half of September and all of October.
> 
> Then there will also be a Villains photo spot - probably over in Fantasyland again, near IASW - and you never know which 3 Villains will be there.  Sometimes it's Captain Hook, the Queen of Hearts and the Evil Queen or the Old Hag or Jafar or Cruella - you just never know.  (See the Table of Contents on Page 1 of this thread - Post #2 - under Characters to get an idea of which ones you may see.)
> 
> When HalloweenTime used to extend into California Adventure as well (last year, it did not), there were villains in the Hollywood area - like the Queen of Hearts, Frollo, Don Karnage and Ratcliffe!  Last year everything moved into Disneyland so all the good Halloween characters were there.
> 
> At the party, you may see the Lady Tremaine and the Stepsisters.  You will see a number of Villains (the same ones mentioned above), Toy Story characters, Jack Sparrow, Mickey and Minnie in their Halloween garb, Pooh & friends in their Halloween garb, the Incredibles, etc.  There may be a few characters you see at the party that you won't see during the day in the park(s), but many of them appear at random times in the daytime as well.



Thank you so much


----------



## Sherry E

albertamommyof4 said:


> Thank you so much



You're very welcome! 

One of the things I am kicking myself about (which I hope to remedy this year) is not getting enough character photos!  We did not get any photos of the characters in their Halloween garb on Main Street, like Mickey, Minnie, Donald (in his adorable pumpkin costume), Goofy in his skeleton get-up, etc. 

We got the Villains when they were in California Adventure, and we got two villains at the Villains photo spot in Disneyland (only 2 because the third one left while we were standing in line), and we got a couple of character photos at the Halloween party...but basically, my friend did not want to stop at most of the character spots at the party because the lines were too long, and when we saw the characters on Main Street in the daytime, they were surrounded by mobs of people.

So one way or the other, whether I am solo or with friends, I hope to get more character photos this year!


----------



## skiingfast

Just to add all the information from the AP site.

Mickey's Halloween Party at Disneyland Park!Buy early and save!

Advanced tickets for Mickey's Trick-or-Treat Party will go on sale in May 2012. Annual Passholders can take advantage of this special opportunity to purchase and save on select nights during these spooky festivities. Dress up your little ones, don a costume of your own and trick-or-treat at Disneyland Park.

Spine-Tingling Attractions and Entertainment

Take part in all kinds of frightful family fun:

■Viewing of the boo-tiful Halloween Screams fireworks spectacular — exclusively for Mickey's Halloween Party Guests 
■Admission to the Disneyland Park up to 3 hours prior to the event's start time
■Disney Villains prowl the grounds 
■Special treat stations offering both yummy candy and healthy goodies 
■Dress up and join the ghoulish goings-on at Mickey's Costume Party Cavalcade
■Access to nearly all Disneyland Park attractions, including all the Halloween-themed attractions such as Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy and Haunted Mansion Holiday 
■Access to the Park before it closes to the general public beginning at 3:00 p.m. for Tuesday 6:00 p.m. events and 4:00 p.m. for Friday and Halloween 7:00 p.m. events
■Lively music so your bones can boogie
■Creepy crafts and activities for the whole family
■Plus lots more entertainment for little boys and ghouls
You'll also enjoy complimentary parking for one vehicle. Larger vehicles may require an additional fee.

Save when you buy in advance! On select nights Annual Passholders save $15 on Mickey's Halloween Party.


2011 Party Dates Advance Annual Passholder 
                                Ticket Price Annual Passholder           Price at the Door 
Friday,    September 30          $44.00                                      $59.00 
Monday,  October 3               $44.00                                      $59.00 
Friday,    October 7               $59.00                                      $59.00 
Tuesday  October 11             $44.00                                      $59.00 
Friday,    October 14             $59.00                                      $59.00 
Tuesday, October 18             $44.00                                      $59.00 
Friday,    October 21             $59.00                                      $59.00 
Tuesday, October 25             $44.00                                      $59.00 
Friday,    October 28             $64.00                                      $64.00 
Monday,  October 31             $64.00                                      $64.00 


All event attendees — including adults — may dress in their favorite Halloween costume and must follow these and other guidelines:

■Costumes should be child-friendly and may not be obstructive, offensive or violent. 
■Guests may wear masks. However, masks must not obstruct vision and eyes must be visible at all times. 
■Guests that dress like Disney Characters may not pose for pictures or sign autographs for other Guests. 
■Costumes should not drag on the ground.
■Costumes should not contain sharp objects, pointed objects or materials that may accidentally strike another Guest.
■Costumes should not contain any weapons which resemble or could easily be mistaken for an actual weapon.
■Guests of all ages may only wear costumes to the Mickey's Halloween Party event and during the designated hours prior to the scheduled event for which they have valid tickets. During normal Park operating hours, costumes are only permitted for Guests ages 9 and younger.
Guests that do not adhere to these guidelines may be refused entry into the event unless their costume can be modified to meet the above standards.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Woo Hoo.....we've got party dates!!!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Thx for the update on the dates for MHP.


----------



## Sherry E

skiingfast said:


> Just to add all the information from the AP site.
> 
> Mickey's Halloween Party at Disneyland Park!Buy early and save!
> 
> Advanced tickets for Mickey's Trick-or-Treat Party will go on sale in May 2012. Annual Passholders can take advantage of this special opportunity to purchase and save on select nights during these spooky festivities. Dress up your little ones, don a costume of your own and trick-or-treat at Disneyland Park.
> 
> Spine-Tingling Attractions and Entertainment
> 
> Take part in all kinds of frightful family fun:
> 
> ■Viewing of the boo-tiful Halloween Screams fireworks spectacular — exclusively for Mickey's Halloween Party Guests
> ■Admission to the Disneyland Park up to 3 hours prior to the event's start time
> ■Disney Villains prowl the grounds
> ■Special treat stations offering both yummy candy and healthy goodies
> ■Dress up and join the ghoulish goings-on at Mickey's Costume Party Cavalcade
> ■Access to nearly all Disneyland Park attractions, including all the Halloween-themed attractions such as Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy and Haunted Mansion Holiday
> ■Access to the Park before it closes to the general public beginning at 3:00 p.m. for Tuesday 6:00 p.m. events and 4:00 p.m. for Friday and Halloween 7:00 p.m. events
> ■Lively music so your bones can boogie
> ■Creepy crafts and activities for the whole family
> ■Plus lots more entertainment for little boys and ghouls
> You'll also enjoy complimentary parking for one vehicle. Larger vehicles may require an additional fee.
> 
> Save when you buy in advance! On select nights Annual Passholders save $15 on Mickey's Halloween Party.
> 
> 
> 2011 Party Dates Advance Annual Passholder
> Ticket Price Annual Passholder
> Price at the Door
> Friday, September 30 $44.00 $59.00
> Monday, October 3 $44.00 $59.00
> Friday, October 7 $59.00 $59.00
> Tuesday October 11 $44.00 $59.00
> Friday, October 14 $59.00 $59.00
> Tuesday, October 18 $44.00 $59.00
> Friday, October 21 $59.00 $59.00
> Tuesday, October 25 $44.00 $59.00
> Friday, October 28 $64.00 $64.00
> Monday, October 31 $64.00 $64.00
> 
> 
> All event attendees — including adults — may dress in their favorite Halloween costume and must follow these and other guidelines:
> 
> ■Costumes should be child-friendly and may not be obstructive, offensive or violent.
> ■Guests may wear masks. However, masks must not obstruct vision and eyes must be visible at all times.
> ■Guests that dress like Disney Characters may not pose for pictures or sign autographs for other Guests.
> ■Costumes should not drag on the ground.
> ■Costumes should not contain sharp objects, pointed objects or materials that may accidentally strike another Guest.
> ■Costumes should not contain any weapons which resemble or could easily be mistaken for an actual weapon.
> ■Guests of all ages may only wear costumes to the Mickey's Halloween Party event and during the designated hours prior to the scheduled event for which they have valid tickets. During normal Park operating hours, costumes are only permitted for Guests ages 9 and younger.
> Guests that do not adhere to these guidelines may be refused entry into the event unless their costume can be modified to meet the above standards.




Thank you, skiingfast - I really appreciate that you posted the dates here!

The reason for that is that I am subscribed to this thread, so I got the e-mail notification that you had posted.  I wouldn't have seen Paula's new thread until whenever I next logged in...which could have been tomorrow.

Anyway, it looks as if we were all correct - the party begins on 9/30!!  And they ADDED a night - Monday, October 3rd!  No Tuesday, October 4th party, though?  Hmmm....

And, if I am not mistaken, this info only showed up on the AP site so far, right?  It's not on the Parks Blog yet...or is it?


----------



## DizNee Luver

So if I'm not able to get my AP in time to buy the discounted tickets, when will they go on sale for the general public (estimated time)??

I really need to get my AP back.......heavy sigh!!  I want to purchase my tickets........


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> So if I'm not able to get my AP in time to buy the discounted tickets, when will they go on sale for the general public (estimated time)??
> 
> I really need to get my AP back.......heavy sigh!!  I want to purchase my tickets........



Someone will correct me if I'm wrong but if I recall, the general public tickets go on sale in the Summer, like July or August, don't they?  Maybe I am thinking of something else?

Can someone confirm or deny that the tickets go on sale in Summer?  I honestly blanked out on when they went on sale to the public/non-AP holders last year.  For some reason, July/August sticks out in my mind.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> Someone will correct me if I'm wrong but if I recall, the general public tickets go on sale in the Summer, like July or August, don't they?  Maybe I am thinking of something else?
> 
> Can someone confirm or deny that the tickets go on sale in Summer?  I honestly blanked out on when they went on sale to the public/non-AP holders last year.  For some reason, July/August sticks out in my mind.



Wow....really??  That's a long ways out.....well I guess it really isn't.....forgot we were already in May..........


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry, general public ticket sales started early July last year. At least that is what I remember.

DisneyParks Blog  will post their first blog of the day in the morning. Usually, they will do East Coast news *arouind 8 am our time) and start the West Coast news late morning.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I believed you were right Liza. I remember that I bought my MHP AP tickets in mid June and the tickets were not for sale to the general public. 

Here is the link on the Disney Blog which tells you the dates when MHP tickets were on sale to the AP holders and general public: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2010/05/mickey-moves-his-halloween-party-across-the-esplanade/


----------



## oumagic

Do you know if you can buy multiple Halloween tickets with one AP? 6 of us will be there October 3 and I was wondering if I could buy 6 discounted tickets if I had one AP?


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> Sherry, general public ticket sales started early July last year. At least that is what I remember.
> 
> DisneyParks Blog  will post their first blog of the day in the morning. Usually, they will do East Coast news *arouind 8 am our time) and start the West Coast news late morning.





mvf-m11c said:


> I believed you were right Liza. I remember that I bought my MHP AP tickets in mid June and the tickets were not for sale to the general public.
> 
> Here is the link on the Disney Blog which tells you the dates when MHP tickets were on sale to the AP holders and general public: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2010/05/mickey-moves-his-halloween-party-across-the-esplanade/



Liza & Bret - 

I think the reason I had August in my mind as well as July is because there was at least one year when the general public tickets went on sale in August.  It may have been the year I went to the party - can't recall.  And then they began putting them on sale in July.  I assume that Disney must have realized that it was cutting it too close for the people planning to attend by putting tickets on sale in August (and not giving people enough time to plan).  

Because the party was in DCA at that point, there were fewer tickets sold, too, so they were more susceptible to selling out on more nights.  Now that the party is in DL and they sell more tickets, it's much less likely to sell out.

I check the Parks Blog every day, at least twice a day, and I get the Parks Blog e-mail updates the next day, and I am on a million Disney Facebook pages - but I check pages at different times.  I don't check them at the same times every day, so when the dates popped up on the AP site last night I wasn't sure if there had been a Parks Blog story that I had missed since I last went on the Blog a couple of hours before - that's what tends to happen to me.  I check something and there is NO update when I check, and then a few hours or a few days later an update suddenly appears!





oumagic said:


> Do you know if you can buy multiple Halloween tickets with one AP? 6 of us will be there October 3 and I was wondering if I could buy 6 discounted tickets if I had one AP?




oumagic - Yes, you can purchase multiple Halloween party tickets with one person's AP, but there is a limit of some kind.  I cannot recall if the limit is 4 tickets, 5 tickets or 6 tickets.  You will be able to at least get some of the 6 tickets at a discounted AP price, if not all of them.


----------



## TheColtonsMom

OMG! I cannot believe on the one day I am curled up in bed all day with Colton & I both sick that they finally announce the party dates! Well a day late but WhooHoo! There are actually 3 party dates during our visit! Now to decide if we go to the one on the day we arrive or the one on the day before we leave in the AM... We will Def be at the one on Friday the 14th.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

URL=http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2524494840107102259RjRGFI]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I'm feeling Grumpy today....


----------



## funatdisney

Ok guys something interesting. The AP site says that tickets will go on sale in MAY 2012! Someone I am sure did a typo. Copied directly from the site:

"Advanced tickets for Mickey's Trick-or-Treat Party will go on sale in May 2012. Annual Passholders can take advantage of this special opportunity to purchase and save on select nights during these spooky festivities. Dress up your little ones, don a costume of your own and trick-or-treat at Disneyland Park."


----------



## TheColtonsMom

funatdisney said:


> Ok guys something interesting. The AP site says that tickets will go on sale in MAY 2012! Someone I am sure did a typo. Copied directly from the site:
> 
> "Advanced tickets for Mickey's Trick-or-Treat Party will go on sale in May 2012. Annual Passholders can take advantage of this special opportunity to purchase and save on select nights during these spooky festivities. Dress up your little ones, don a costume of your own and trick-or-treat at Disneyland Park."



 and Laurie was worried about having to wait until July/August to buy tickets


----------



## Sherry E

That '2012' was actually the first thing I noticed in the text skiingfast posted here last night - even before I looked at the party dates!

I can't recall the thread in which that was addressed - I think it was in the new party thread that Paula created - but skiingfast was talking about how he copied the info directly from the AP site and that it must be a typo...which is the only thing that made me wonder if the "Monday, October 3" party date could have also been a typo and they meant to say "Tuesday, October 4."  Probably not, but seeing that they incorrectly mentioned 2012 in there (they needed me to go in there and proofread their work for them!), it is a logical question!


----------



## smile4stamps

Sherry E said:


> oumagic - Yes, you can purchase multiple Halloween party tickets with one person's AP, but there is a limit of some kind.  I cannot recall if the limit is 4 tickets, 5 tickets or 6 tickets.  You will be able to at least get some of the 6 tickets at a discounted AP price, if not all of them.



The bottom of the AP info states you can purchase 8 tickets per AP.


----------



## Sherry E

smile4stamps said:


> The bottom of the AP info states you can purchase 8 tickets per AP.



Thanks for clarifying that, Paula!  I did not see that part -  I stopped reading right at the dates/prices and bullet points of the highlights of the party (which look to be about the same as last year - nothing new, sadly) so I didn't get down to the bottom part of the info or I overlooked the 8-ticket reference.  I was hoping to see some big bold text that said "NEW TO MICKEY'S HALLOWEEN PARTY IN 2011," and then a few added party highlights, but, alas, no. 

That's great information to know, especially for oumagic, who wanted the 6 tickets.  Was it always an 8-ticket limit, or was it at some point a 6-ticket limit?  I seem to recall a 6-ticket limit mentioned at some point in the past, but it may have been a few years back.

Anyway, I think 8 tickets is a very generous number for AP discounts, given that the overall ticket price went up a bit.


----------



## nik76

Is it unusual to be shaky and giddy while waiting for the travel agent to call you back to actually book your Disneyland vacation?  Especially your kids first, husband's second and you haven't been in 10 years?  AND your first Halloweentime visit?  Cuz I'm positively jittery right now...

And I think I posted in the right place this time...


----------



## funatdisney

nik76 said:


> Is it unusual to be shaky and giddy while waiting for the travel agent to call you back to actually book your Disneyland vacation?  Especially your kids first, husband's second and you haven't been in 10 years?  AND your first Halloweentime visit?  Cuz I'm positively jittery right now...
> 
> And I think I posted in the right place this time...



Absolutely normal.


----------



## nik76

Phew!  Cuz now that it's booked.  I think I'm jello...


----------



## BELLEDOZER

OK...DH and I are about to KILL each other. It all started innocently enough, last night I went to a travel agent seminar for Disneyland/Disneyworld in the hopes of getting some solid info about WDW as we are planning to go sometime in 2014 (I'm an overplanner, I can't help it). I ended up winning the big door prize of the night, which was a 3 night stay at the Hilton Anaheim (which I know nothing about, as we've always stayed at HOJO's). DH in his infinite wisdom want's to go for 4 days late Sept to take advantage of my AP, which expires on Oct 2nd. So I've got to plan an unexpected trip to DL that the kids know nothing about. It will be late Sept, and will let everyone know by Tues next week the dates, then I can attempt to find cheap airfare and work on getting the MHP tickets. The dates will either be: Sept 28 to Oct 2, or Sept 29 to Oct 3. Wish me luck, as this trip is going to be on a very tight budget, and was unplanned to say the least. When do the MHP tickets go on sale for AP holders? As soon as I've got the hotel booked, am going to put that next on my to do list along with airfare. SIGH,,,so much to do, so little time to do it. DH says I like a challenge, and is counting on me to figure this out GRRR!


----------



## Sherry E

BELLEDOZER said:


> OK...DH and I are about to KILL each other. It all started innocently enough, last night I went to a travel agent seminar for Disneyland/Disneyworld in the hopes of getting some solid info about WDW as we are planning to go sometime in 2014 (I'm an overplanner, I can't help it). I ended up winning the big door prize of the night, which was a 3 night stay at the Hilton Anaheim (which I know nothing about, as we've always stayed at HOJO's). DH in his infinite wisdom want's to go for 4 days late Sept to take advantage of my AP, which expires on Oct 2nd. So I've got to plan an unexpected trip to DL that the kids know nothing about. It will be late Sept, and will let everyone know by Tues next week the dates, then I can attempt to find cheap airfare and work on getting the MHP tickets. The dates will either be: Sept 28 to Oct 2, or Sept 29 to Oct 3. Wish me luck, as this trip is going to be on a very tight budget, and was unplanned to say the least. When do the MHP tickets go on sale for AP holders? As soon as I've got the hotel booked, am going to put that next on my to do list along with airfare. SIGH,,,so much to do, so little time to do it. DH says I like a challenge, and is counting on me to figure this out GRRR!



Yay, Trish!!!  That is an incredibly awesome surprise!  I'm so glad we can now include you among the Halloween Time visitors for 2011!  I know you've said that you're an over-planner and like to have things lined up well in advance...now you only have about 4-1/2 months until your unexpected Halloween trip!  So, even though it will be a bit stressful to pull it all together in less time than you usually allow yourself, it is a happy stressor to have!

The AP advance tickets for MHP will go on sale fairly soon, I think - someone correct me if I'm wrong, but don't the AP party tickets go on sale by June, at the very latest?  More likely late May?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> The AP advance tickets for MHP will go on sale fairly soon, I think - someone correct me if I'm wrong, but don't the AP party tickets go on sale by June, at the very latest?  More likely late May?



Last year, the MHP AP tickets went on sale early June. I would assume that the tickets will be on sale in early June too and the general public will be allowed to purchase them in mid July. It would be nice if DL releases the tickets late May.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

It's DH's fault I tell you. He decided for our next trip that he wanted to go to WDW instead of DL in 2014 (at the rate I'm going it will probably be a Christmas trip, as it's going to take me that long to save for it after this trip). Over planner that I am decided to get some info regarding WDW, as I was feeling overwhelmed by the size and how much more involved the planning is. So I checked with a local TA, and they mentioned they had seminar going on, which I decided to go to get some more info about WDW last night. Hence the 2nd trip this year to DL. It's official Sept 29 to Oct 2, staying at the Hilton Anaheim. Will book the MHP tickets when they come available for AP'ers. The kids don't suspect a thing, and they are going to kill me when we find out that we are going again late Sept. It's going to be another surprise trip, and we are not telling them about the trip until the morning of departure (they still haven't forgiven me for the tales I told in the lead up to the Feb trip). I haven't booked air or hoppers yet, but will do that by the end of the month. So count me in for Halloween!
Trish


----------



## BELLEDOZER

BUMP!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Since I've been too busy to post pics the past couple of days, Will post a few more to get caught up.


----------



## BELLEDOZER




----------



## BELLEDOZER

URL=http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2077425500107102259AnhYRv]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Hope that everyone has a great day!....Trish

URL=http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2942176640107102259CNakWq]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## Goofy_Mom

BELLEDOZER said:


> Since I've been too busy to post pics the past couple of days, Will post a few more to get caught up.



Are these cookie jars? They're adorable!!!

I'm curious.  When you all start ordering your party tickets, could you please describe them?  I just got ours for WDW's party and they're not halloween-ified.  They're "credit card" style with a charcater on them (Mickey, Goofy, Donald, and Pluto).  Yeah, I know it's just a ticket, but I'm a Halloween junkie, I assumed they'ld have some sort of Halloween party decoation on them.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

They were more for decorative purposes than anything else. The Plaza Inn has some demitasse mugs filled with a carrot cake and orange mouse that's outstanding and you get to bring the mug home with you. The price was 6.95 for the pumpkin demitasse mugs, but were worth in IMHO. The pumpkin and Jack Skellington apples looked yummy, but never had them. The MHP tickets last year had the green guy from Monsters Inc on them. The tickets for the MHP traditionally go on sale for AP'ers the beginning of June, and around the morning of July 14th for the general public. It's best to purchase the tickets for the MHP in advance as the tickets sell out quickly. Hope that this helps you out. Am looking forward to heading back and seeing it again this Sept.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

BUMP!!!


----------



## smile4stamps

The Annual Passholder tickets are now on sale for the Halloween Parties!!


----------



## Sherry E

smile4stamps said:


> The Annual Passholder tickets are now on sale for the Halloween Parties!!



Woo hoo!  This means I'd better hustle in trying to figure out which night I am going.  

Creepy Dancing Guy now has a reason to boogie!!


----------



## smile4stamps

Yeah... I need to decide too!  I am thinking I will go to the first and second parties but need to get the time off work first.  

I really want to do 2 parties this year cause I missed a lot last year.  I need to go before Oct 13 as my AP expires


----------



## ToodlesRN

Do you know if DVC members can buy today as well?


----------



## smile4stamps

ToodlesRN said:


> Do you know if DVC members can buy today as well?



It is listed on the AP website.  Do you have a DVC website that may list it?


----------



## ToodlesRN

looked last night, but nothing listed yet. Knew last year all the Ap, DVC and Disney visas could buy at the the time.


----------



## smile4stamps

ToodlesRN said:


> looked last night, but nothing listed yet. Knew last year all the Ap, DVC and Disney visas could buy at the the time.



It just showed up as being able to buy this morning.  I work night shift and when I was on the site last night it still showed the announcement for the parties but not the ability to purchase.


----------



## ToodlesRN

On the DVC members site? Just looked again and nothing, unless Im looking in the wrong area!


----------



## ToodlesRN

Called Disney and DVC members can buy today as well as the AP holders. Just bought our tickets for Oct 11th for $44 each ticket!!!


----------



## smile4stamps

ToodlesRN said:


> On the DVC members site? Just looked again and nothing, unless Im looking in the wrong area!



Sorry... the AP site... I am not DVC (wish I was!!)


----------



## azdoughboy

smile4stamps said:


> The Annual Passholder tickets are now on sale for the Halloween Parties!!




Dates please?



BC


----------



## Sherry E

azdoughboy said:


> Dates please?
> 
> 
> 
> BC



azdoughboy - Here is skiingfast's post from a few days ago, with all the info on this year's party :




skiingfast said:


> Just to add all the information from the AP site.
> 
> Mickey's Halloween Party at Disneyland Park!Buy early and save!
> 
> Advanced tickets for Mickey's Trick-or-Treat Party will go on sale in May 2012. Annual Passholders can take advantage of this special opportunity to purchase and save on select nights during these spooky festivities. Dress up your little ones, don a costume of your own and trick-or-treat at Disneyland Park.
> 
> Spine-Tingling Attractions and Entertainment
> 
> Take part in all kinds of frightful family fun:
> 
> ■Viewing of the boo-tiful Halloween Screams fireworks spectacular — exclusively for Mickey's Halloween Party Guests
> ■Admission to the Disneyland Park up to 3 hours prior to the event's start time
> ■Disney Villains prowl the grounds
> ■Special treat stations offering both yummy candy and healthy goodies
> ■Dress up and join the ghoulish goings-on at Mickey's Costume Party Cavalcade
> ■Access to nearly all Disneyland Park attractions, including all the Halloween-themed attractions such as Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy and Haunted Mansion Holiday
> ■Access to the Park before it closes to the general public beginning at 3:00 p.m. for Tuesday 6:00 p.m. events and 4:00 p.m. for Friday and Halloween 7:00 p.m. events
> ■Lively music so your bones can boogie
> ■Creepy crafts and activities for the whole family
> ■Plus lots more entertainment for little boys and ghouls
> You'll also enjoy complimentary parking for one vehicle. Larger vehicles may require an additional fee.
> 
> Save when you buy in advance! On select nights Annual Passholders save $15 on Mickey's Halloween Party.
> 
> 
> 2011 Party Dates Advance Annual Passholder
> Ticket Price Annual Passholder           Price at the Door
> Friday,    September 30          $44.00                                      $59.00
> Monday,  October 3               $44.00                                      $59.00
> Friday,    October 7               $59.00                                      $59.00
> Tuesday  October 11             $44.00                                      $59.00
> Friday,    October 14             $59.00                                      $59.00
> Tuesday, October 18             $44.00                                      $59.00
> Friday,    October 21             $59.00                                      $59.00
> Tuesday, October 25             $44.00                                      $59.00
> Friday,    October 28             $64.00                                      $64.00
> Monday,  October 31             $64.00                                      $64.00
> 
> 
> All event attendees — including adults — may dress in their favorite Halloween costume and must follow these and other guidelines:
> 
> ■Costumes should be child-friendly and may not be obstructive, offensive or violent.
> ■Guests may wear masks. However, masks must not obstruct vision and eyes must be visible at all times.
> ■Guests that dress like Disney Characters may not pose for pictures or sign autographs for other Guests.
> ■Costumes should not drag on the ground.
> ■Costumes should not contain sharp objects, pointed objects or materials that may accidentally strike another Guest.
> ■Costumes should not contain any weapons which resemble or could easily be mistaken for an actual weapon.
> ■Guests of all ages may only wear costumes to the Mickey's Halloween Party event and during the designated hours prior to the scheduled event for which they have valid tickets. During normal Park operating hours, costumes are only permitted for Guests ages 9 and younger.
> Guests that do not adhere to these guidelines may be refused entry into the event unless their costume can be modified to meet the above standards.


----------



## candygirlIRE

so i wonder when non pass holders can buy tix?


----------



## Sherry E

candygirlIRE said:


> so i wonder when non pass holders can buy tix?



It will probably be July when the tickets for the general public (non-AP holders, non-DVC members and non-Disney Visa card holders) go on sale, unless Disney decides to surprise us and make them available earlier.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Thank you for the information Paula.  At least now the AP holders can get the tickets early.


----------



## DizNee Luver

So how does the Disney Visa people go about getting them now??  I don't currently have an AP so can't do it thru there.........


----------



## funatdisney

Last year DVC and Disney Visa holders could buy their tickets by calling the ticketing line. The number to call on the AP site is (714) 781-4400. I would try that phone number and see if you are able to purchase your tickets.


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> So how does the Disney Visa people go about getting them now??  I don't currently have an AP so can't do it thru there.........



You either call the same number that AP people can call to order tickets over the phone, or there is a main ticket phone number to call and you can give your Disney Visa and get a discount on the Halloween party tickets.  Hmmm, which number is it?  We had the phone # posted in last year's Halloween thread (Part 1).  I can try to dig it up for you if no one has it handy now.

ETA - Cool!  I see Liza gave the number so it saves me the trouble of looking it up!


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> Last year DVC and Disney Visa holders could buy their tickets by calling the ticketing line. The number to call on the AP site is (714) 781-4400. I would try that phone number and see if you are able to purchase your tickets.



Do you still have last year's party dates and prices listed in your party post of this thread?  I would imagine that the photo and treat locations will be the same or similar, but I hadn't looked to see if you changed the dates and prices yet.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Thanx Ladies!!!  Now have to wait until I have some money in the bank....lol


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry, I was going to do that this weekend, but time got away from me. I will do it tonight. I will erase last years info and fill in current info tonight. 

BTW, now that tickets are being sold, I will start the list of party dates and costumes. So if have bought your tickets and would like to be listed on the Mickey Halloween Party list, you can go to the 2011 Mickey Halloween Party Dates and costumes thread and I will add your info to the list.


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> Thanx Ladies!!!  Now have to wait until I have some money in the bank....lol



That makes two of us, Laurie!  Having money handy to throw at various situations surely makes life easier, doesn't it?  It's been a long, long, long time since the days when I could just say, "Oooh, look!  I want to do [that]!" (whatever _that_ was), and then just buy tickets or book a hotel or make plans immediately, on the spot.  Now it's all a matter of how much $$$ will come in at which time, and will it be in enough time to do X, Y and Z!!




funatdisney said:


> Sherry, I was going to do that this weekend, but time got away from me. I will do it tonight. I will erase last years info and fill in current info tonight.
> 
> BTW, now that tickets are being sold, I will start the list of party dates and costumes. So if have bought your tickets and would like to be listed on the Mickey Halloween Party list, you can go to the 2011 Mickey Halloween Party Dates and costumes thread and I will add your info to the list.



Liza - Cool!  I think it's only the dates and prices that will have to change.  I haven't looked at your post in a while, but I'm sure mostly everything else can stay.  I was going to refer azdoughboy to your Party Info post in this thread a little while ago, but then I realized I didn't know if it had been changed yet so I figured I'd better wait.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

That@^*#$&$^#&@^$!!!website created havoc with my MC and in the end after 40 mins of talking with my credit card company and calling Disney direct, I never did get my tickets for the Sept 30 MHP. I was told that they are having major problems with CC's on their website and to try again tomorrow. Told by credit card company that all the problems with the tickets were on their end, as I was entering everything correctly in their website. GRR!, will try again tomorrow and worse case is that I phone Disney direct and spend the extra $25USD to have them mailed to me. Talk about a long and drawn out process just to get some tickets.


----------



## DizNee Luver

$25 to ship them........do they send them by limo & bring them to you with roses & champagne?????  That's crazy!!!!  Of course I'm gonna want them in my hands.......but that's a racket!!!


----------



## ToodlesRN

I called this number (714) 781-4400 this morning. Told them Im a DVC member, gave them my number and purchased the tickets with no problems. I did pay the cheapest price for shipping $5.00 should get them in 5-10 days.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I'm Canadian EH! And there's nothing DL loves more than to fleece us Canadians any chance they get. I personally would rather go the E-ticket route, as I find it an easy way to buy tickets, but I'm having so many problems with their website that I'm willing to take the 25$ hit if it means that I get tickets for the date I want. Have been told to try one more time tomorrow, and if it fails to give them a call, buy them direct and take the 25$ ouch for shipping them direct. Have let my CC company know what I intend to do so that they don't lock my account again. And they are onside with what I'm planning on doing.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

It's the Great Pumpkin!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Pumpkins, pumpkins every where...


----------



## bbangel

Are there dates that sell out that people are so keen to get their tickets early? I'm hoping to do a Halloween trip but have not firm dates in mind yet. Just wondering if I should up my planning.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Scary pumpkins here and there...


----------



## Sherry E

bbangel said:


> Are there dates that sell out that people are so keen to get their tickets early? I'm hoping to do a Halloween trip but have not firm dates in mind yet. Just wondering if I should up my planning.



I don't think the chances of sell outs are as high now, since the party has moved into Disneyland.  When it was held in DCA there were fewer tickets sold.  Also, the prices were lower then.  Often times the first night of the party would sell out first, and Halloween night's party would sell out eventually.  Maybe the Friday parties had more chances of selling out than other nights.

But there are more tickets sold for the DL party now than what was sold for DCA, if I am not mistaken - and the prices are higher. So my personal feeling - and I could be totally wrong - is that the chances of selling out are less likely.  

If there are going to be any really popular dates that sell out, I would guess that the first night and Halloween night would be the most likely.  Monday and Tuesday nights are probably the least likely to sell out.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

If you have an AP, such as myself, have your dates written in stone, and the tickets open up to AP holders, then I'd say yes, but it's not a do or die situation. You can purchase tickets up to the end of August without problems, but no later, as they do tend to sell out quickly, in Sept. Especially for the more popular MHP parties closer to the end of Oct. The tickets for the general public for the MHP go on sale around July 14th, so there's going to be enough tickets for all of us if you get them before the end of Aug. Despite the price increase, it's alot of fun to go to, and the fireworks are worth it alone just to see them. I went last year and had a blast.


----------



## Mouse13

Our APs have expired and we won't be getting new ones until next month; however, I was able to buy the discounted tickets today as a Disney Chase cardholder. We're going on Tuesday, October 25. We've been to the party in California Adventure, but this will be our first time to enjoy the party in Disneyland. So excited!


----------



## candygirlIRE

I *LOVE* all the pics you are posting BELLEDOZER!! 

SOOOO excited for our family trip in OCT!!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Thanks for the kind words about my pics. I went to DL SOLO last Oct, leaving the family behind, and went for 9 days, and took a ton of pics while I was down there. So I have a large variety to post, at least until I have the time to upload more into my Webshots account. Will continue to post more as I have the time to do so. We are surprising the kids with a surprise trip to DL at the end of Sept. This is the 2nd trip this year to DL, and the second time fooling them. If they did trust me before they won't after this as DH doesn't want them to know until we are leaving for the airport. I do like plotting against the kids. Keeps me young. Have a great evening!

Trish


----------



## BELLEDOZER

One of the lit up pumpkins from the MHP last year...


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Let's make it a matching pair of pumpkins...


----------



## BELLEDOZER

And lastly some pumpkins playing poker at the Big Thunder Mountain Ranch. HMMM...I wonder who's got the better hand??


----------



## ktd

Dose anyone have the dates for halloween party's


----------



## candygirlIRE

BELLEDOZER said:


> Thanks for the kind words about my pics. I went to DL SOLO last Oct, leaving the family behind, and went for 9 days, and took a ton of pics while I was down there. So I have a large variety to post, at least until I have the time to upload more into my Webshots account. Will continue to post more as I have the time to do so. We are surprising the kids with a surprise trip to DL at the end of Sept. This is the 2nd trip this year to DL, and the second time fooling them. If they did trust me before they won't after this as DH doesn't want them to know until we are leaving for the airport. I do like plotting against the kids. Keeps me young. Have a great evening!
> 
> Trish




YAY for surprises!! We are totally surprising our kids as well (start of OCT for us) -- we are going to the US for a wedding and thought that we would pop right over to Disneyland the day after the wedding!! They will just think we are driving back home!!  SOOOO EXCITED! 
I see those great Disney commercials on tv and just get so excited!


----------



## Curiouser&Curiouser

Soooo excited already and we still have five months to go.  BLAH

We'll be there Oct. 21 - party night - through the 24th.  DH is thinking of going as an Imperial Officer and I don't know what I want to go as.  Anyone got their costumes planned out yet?

Last year we were at DLR for a party and a day and we felt super rushed.  So we're staying an extra day this time so I can take loads more pictures and take our time enjoying our favorite time of year at the Happiest Place on Earth.  

Secretly I just wanted to have an extra day to fit in all those special Halloween goodies...  HAHAHA... there goes the sexy costume idea.


----------



## smile4stamps

FYI:  Halloween Party Tickets go on sale July 1 to those who are not AP holders, DVC or Disney Visa Rewards members.


----------



## Sherry E

ktd said:


> Dose anyone have the dates for halloween party's



ktd - here is all the party info, from the AP holders website:



> Mickey's Halloween Party at Disneyland Park!Buy early and save!
> 
> Advanced tickets for Mickey's Trick-or-Treat Party will go on sale in May 2012. Annual Passholders can take advantage of this special opportunity to purchase and save on select nights during these spooky festivities. Dress up your little ones, don a costume of your own and trick-or-treat at Disneyland Park.
> 
> Spine-Tingling Attractions and Entertainment
> 
> Take part in all kinds of frightful family fun:
> 
> ■Viewing of the boo-tiful Halloween Screams fireworks spectacular — exclusively for Mickey's Halloween Party Guests
> ■Admission to the Disneyland Park up to 3 hours prior to the event's start time
> ■Disney Villains prowl the grounds
> ■Special treat stations offering both yummy candy and healthy goodies
> ■Dress up and join the ghoulish goings-on at Mickey's Costume Party Cavalcade
> ■Access to nearly all Disneyland Park attractions, including all the Halloween-themed attractions such as Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy and Haunted Mansion Holiday
> ■Access to the Park before it closes to the general public beginning at 3:00 p.m. for Tuesday 6:00 p.m. events and 4:00 p.m. for Friday and Halloween 7:00 p.m. events
> ■Lively music so your bones can boogie
> ■Creepy crafts and activities for the whole family
> ■Plus lots more entertainment for little boys and ghouls
> You'll also enjoy complimentary parking for one vehicle. Larger vehicles may require an additional fee.
> 
> Save when you buy in advance! On select nights Annual Passholders save $15 on Mickey's Halloween Party.
> 
> 
> 2011 Party Dates Advance Annual Passholder
> Ticket Price Annual Passholder           Price at the Door
> Friday,    September 30          $44.00                                      $59.00
> Monday,  October 3               $44.00                                      $59.00
> Friday,    October 7               $59.00                                      $59.00
> Tuesday  October 11             $44.00                                      $59.00
> Friday,    October 14             $59.00                                      $59.00
> Tuesday, October 18             $44.00                                      $59.00
> Friday,    October 21             $59.00                                      $59.00
> Tuesday, October 25             $44.00                                      $59.00
> Friday,    October 28             $64.00                                      $64.00
> Monday,  October 31             $64.00                                      $64.00
> 
> 
> All event attendees — including adults — may dress in their favorite Halloween costume and must follow these and other guidelines:
> 
> ■Costumes should be child-friendly and may not be obstructive, offensive or violent.
> ■Guests may wear masks. However, masks must not obstruct vision and eyes must be visible at all times.
> ■Guests that dress like Disney Characters may not pose for pictures or sign autographs for other Guests.
> ■Costumes should not drag on the ground.
> ■Costumes should not contain sharp objects, pointed objects or materials that may accidentally strike another Guest.
> ■Costumes should not contain any weapons which resemble or could easily be mistaken for an actual weapon.
> ■Guests of all ages may only wear costumes to the Mickey's Halloween Party event and during the designated hours prior to the scheduled event for which they have valid tickets. During normal Park operating hours, costumes are only permitted for Guests ages 9 and younger.
> Guests that do not adhere to these guidelines may be refused entry into the event unless their costume can be modified to meet the above standards.









candygirlIRE said:


> YAY for surprises!! We are totally surprising our kids as well (start of OCT for us) -- we are going to the US for a wedding and thought that we would pop right over to Disneyland the day after the wedding!! They will just think we are driving back home!!  SOOOO EXCITED!
> I see those great Disney commercials on tv and just get so excited!




candygirlIRE - 

You mentioned the Disney commercials on TV.  Have you ever seen the ones that begin to air in November for the Christmas season, with the choir of children singing "It's a Small World" in the background, and lots of children staring in wonder and awe at IASW Holiday or at the Christmas parade or the snow on Main Street?  Those ads are the best!  They really capture the magical element of the holidays at DLR.  They are very effective at getting me in the spirit of the season and misty-eyed at the same time!


----------



## Shunasee

Picked up my tickets today.  

DH and I have never been.  The past two years we have done the Guided Tour, which is fantastic!

I have to see the Halloween Screams Fireworks again.  They are the BEST fireworks. 

We are going on 10/25


----------



## 6Smiles

Okay I'm green for all of you lucky people to grap up your tickets for the party, but since my dates are not firmed up yet it is probably a good thing I can't get them just yet.  It will be another month before i can get the dates firmed up .  Determined to go just waiting on hubbies work to confirm dates so for now, I am planning two different itineraries !

Kris


----------



## Kristina

Hi gang 
Wow everybody's getting there trips all booked and I've only just started dreaming about going ! Had a trip all booked last year for Oct. but had to switch dates and visit in Dec. instead (yeah poor me hehe!) due to my Mom becoming ill. Really want to visit in late Sept.- Oct. and have been considering dates ! 
Thats all for now, just wanted to say hi again! I'll be along soon with questions surely but doing a bit of research now...at the mo trying to figure out when HMH should be up and running. It say's Halloween season starts Sept. 30th but someone said they might not be all set by then!
Great to have the party dates as well, still deciding if I'll go or not but if not at least I'll know when the park will close early. I'll only get 3 days this year I think, must choose wisely ! And with your help, I shall!


----------



## Sherry E

Kristina said:


> Hi gang
> Wow everybody's getting there trips all booked and I've only just started dreaming about going ! Had a trip all booked last year for Oct. but had to switch dates and visit in Dec. instead (yeah poor me hehe!) due to my Mom becoming ill. Really want to visit in late Sept.- Oct. and have been considering dates !
> Thats all for now, just wanted to say hi again! I'll be along soon with questions surely but doing a bit of research now...at the mo trying to figure out when HMH should be up and running. It say's Halloween season starts Sept. 30th but someone said they might not be all set by then!
> Great to have the party dates as well, still deciding if I'll go or not but if not at least I'll know when the park will close early. I'll only get 3 days this year I think, must choose wisely ! And with your help, I shall!



Hi, Kristina!  Welcome back!  The Halloween season begins (this year) on September 16th (Friday) - I have it in the title of this thread.  It's the Halloween party that does not begin until September 30th.

But Haunted Mansion Holiday and everything else Halloween-related other than the party will be up and running on September 16.

If you have time, check out the first 2 posts on Page 1 of this thread - there are lots of links and bits if info in Post #1, and there is a photo Table of Contents in Post #2.


----------



## Kristina

Thanks Sherry! That is good to know ! I did read the first pages but I'm just dizzy I think, then add to that my excitment level when I decided that ...uh yeah I'm going, then rushed to check out the thread. Also I think I tend to skim a lot because there's just so much great info to take in! I'm going to try and slow down now though .


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I've had a never ended exercise in futility when it comes to attempting to book my MHP tickets for Sept 30th. Their website hated my MC with a passion, and created havoc with it, without ever getting the tickets booked. After many calls to both my CC company and directly with Disney, I've finally got the tickets booked. I pick them up the day of the party at a ticket booth in DL with ID and a confirmation number that I was given. Not a perfect solution to the problems I've had, but at least I've got the tickets booked.


----------



## 6Smiles

Mickey's halloween Party tickets go on sale to general public July 1st.  On Disney.com website!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

A pic of the HM...


----------



## BELLEDOZER

For those who are excited about the MHP... (including myself!)


----------



## BELLEDOZER

More HM decorations...


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Just a pumpkin shot....


----------



## BELLEDOZER

And lastly another pumpkin shots...can you tell that I love taking pics of pumpkins??? There are over 300 pumpkins alone on Main Street, and I think that in my over zealousness that I managed to get them all. Have a great day!


----------



## Sherry E

Well, seeing that all of my Halloween photos were in the previous Halloween thread and not this one...that has to change!  So here is the beginning of some photos I am going to post.  More will come later today or tomorrow.

*Candy Corn Acres  R.I.P. -*




















*Haunted Mansion Holiday *




































































*Random Halloween-ness *


















*Ray Bradbury Halloween Tree *


















*Dia de los Muertos *


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice photos Sherry and Trish.


----------



## 6Smiles

Belledozer and Sherry - Your pictures are fantastic.  I can honestly not wait for the fall to come and Halloween Time at Disneyland!


----------



## Bungle

Is it sad that I'm reading this thread and planning for our trip to MNSSHP for *next* year?


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice photos Sherry and Trish.



Thank you, Bret!  I don't really like to re-post stuff that I've already posted if I can help it, even if it's in a different thread, but I hadn't posted anything in this thread except for the thumbnails in the first post!  (At least not that I can remember!)  So I just had to do it!



6Smiles said:


> Belledozer and Sherry - Your pictures are fantastic.  I can honestly not wait for the fall to come and Halloween Time at Disneyland!



Thank you, Kris!  Only 4 more months to go and it's Halloween Time!  We just have to sit through a long, hot summer and then out come the gingerbread cookies with mouse ears and pumpkin muffins!  I am trying to get my Christmas DLR trip dates squared away, but at the same time I am itching to get back to DLR for Halloween since I had to miss it last year, which I was very sad about.  I still have not been able to get any decent photos of the character pumpkins above the turnstiles at DL, so that is definitely on my to-do list, along with spending more time in the Halloween Round-Up!



Bungle said:


> Is it sad that I'm reading this thread and planning for our trip to MNSSHP for *next* year?



Bungle - I don't think it's sad at all!  Why not?  Get an early start on the planning (not that I'm enabling you or anything)!!

I have a feeling there are many people combing both this thread and the Christmas thread, planning their trips for future years.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Thanks for all the kind words about the pics I've posted. Here's one that I've just uploaded onto Webshots... Have a great evening!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Thank you, Bret!  I don't really like to re-post stuff that I've already posted if I can help it, even if it's in a different thread, but I hadn't posted anything in this thread except for the thumbnails in the first post!  (At least not that I can remember!)  So I just had to do it!



Same here Sherry. I re-post some of the Halloween pics from the first thread and onto this thread. It is always nice and refreshing to see some of the same pics that we posted on the first thread and on this thread. Can't wait to see more of your pics that were in the old thread.


----------



## nunzia

I'm sorry if this has already been posted..I didn't see it. Tickets for the Halloween party are available for purchase on the AP site.


----------



## StephNJer

So, I'm assuming that kids 3 and under don't need a ticket for the Halloween Party, right? I tried to find the info on the site but couldn't find anything. I bought our tickets for the Halloween Party already and figured I wouldn't need one for DS (1 year old). Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## DizNee Luver

StephNJer said:


> So, I'm assuming that kids 3 and under don't need a ticket for the Halloween Party, right? I tried to find the info on the site but couldn't find anything. I bought our tickets for the Halloween Party already and figured I wouldn't need one for DS (1 year old). Does anyone know for sure?



Same rules apply as they do for buying PH's.......children UNDER 3 don't need a ticket/PH.  A 3 yr old will need both!!  So your 1 yr old is good to go!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## Sherry E

Sherry E said:


> Well, seeing that all of my Halloween photos were in the previous Halloween thread and not this one...that has to change!  So here is the beginning of some photos I am going to post.  More will come later today or tomorrow.
> 
> *Candy Corn Acres  R.I.P. -*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Haunted Mansion Holiday *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Random Halloween-ness *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ray Bradbury Halloween Tree *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dia de los Muertos *





By the way, when I posted these photos ^^ yesterday, I had intended to mention something (a disclaimer of sorts!) and then later forgot!

I mainly wanted to post this for the people new to this thread or the people who are perhaps totally new to Halloween Time at DLR and who have not had a chance to scroll through the original Halloween thread (the one prior to this one) to see photos and keep up with news. 

Candy Corn Acres in DCA (shown in the first 3 photos above) is no longer part of the HalloweenTime celebration at DLR.  I wanted to post those photos in memoriam, I guess you could say, but it dawned on me that people who have never experienced the Halloween season at DLR might see those and think that Candy Corn Acres was still part of it.

Candy Corn Acres was a staple of the HalloweenTime season at DLR for at least 3 years in a row (2007, 2008 & 2009).  I'm not sure if it was there in 2006??  Does anyone know?  In any case, just as the giant Mickey pumpkin is the main Halloween landmark at the start of Main Street in DL, Candy Corns Acres and its giant Candy Corn photo spot (with a bite taken out by Heimlich) were the main Halloween focal points in California Adventure.

Candy Corn Acres was not only made up of the giant Candy Corn, but also all kinds of 'candy corn plants' in the various flower beds, candy corn hanging from palm trees and from the Golden Gate Bridge, a sort of candy corn tower/factory thingy...and for at least one year the CALIFORNIA letters at the entrance of DCA were done up in candy corn motif (like the candy cane CALIFORNIA letters at Christmas time)!

The CALIFORNIA candy corn letters disappeared first.  They were gone in 2009, for no logical reason!  I don't think we ever found out why they disappeared.

At some point, the monster/Halloween-themed songs that were played in DCA around the entry area were discontinued, too.

Then Candy Corn Acres disappeared entirely last year, 2010 - the thole thing was gone.  The PhotoPass photo spot was gone.  The giant Candy Corn with Heimlich's bite mark was gone.  The candy corn 'plants' and tower were gone.  It was mostly due to a combination of three things: the ongoing construction work in DCA, ElecTRONica and the fact that the Halloween party was no longer being held in DCA.  I suppose the party had to move out of DCA because of the construction and ElecTRONica, and when it did, DLR decided that California Adventure didn't need any Halloween decorations.  

I think that they could have found a place for the giant Candy Corn - either move it into A Bug's Land (where the giant Christmas ornaments usually sit) or maybe even move it into ToonTown.  But they didn't.

So, as anyone who went last year to DLR for HalloweenTime will tell us - there were next to no traces of Halloween season anywhere in DCA, with the exception of some Fall-ish flower beds and garlands on some facades in the Pacific Wharf area.  No whimsical Halloween touches at all.  Anything and everything Halloween-related was in Disneyland.

I feel like the Halloween season as a whole would seem more well-rounded and thorough if DLR decided to put something back in California Adventure to celebrate the season.  There is still a lot of construction to be done in DCA over the next year and beyond, so I don't think there is much of a chance that any Halloween decorations will appear in DCA this year.  ElecTRONica can't possibly last beyond this year - it was supposed to be a promotional thing for the "Tron" movie, which has now come and gone - because it will not fit at all with the new 1920's Los Angeles theme of DCA.

I talked to a CM at the Paradise Pier Hotel in December, and he said that he (and Disney) were very surprised to get so many complaints from people about Candy Corn Acres being removed from DCA.  I guess they didn't really think anyone cared about having touches of Halloween in DCA, but apparently they got lots of letters and feedback to the contrary.  People did care - and they do care!  People want to feel like they are immersed in the season!

So I am hoping that all of the complaints last year will inspire DLR to put something else Halloween-ish in DCA this year, even if it's not giant candy corn!


In the meantime...does anyone have any photos of the CALIFORNIA candy corn letters to share?  I thought that was a really, really clever idea for those letters and was very surprised to see them missing in 2009.


----------



## DizNee Luver

I think it's a shame that DCA doesn't look like it's Halloween.....even WITH all the construction going on.....in fact, it would be a good way to focus someone's eyes on something else.

I hope they have Halloween touches over there this year but won't be expecting it.........bummer!


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> I think it's a shame that DCA doesn't look like it's Halloween.....even WITH all the construction going on.....in fact, it would be a good way to focus someone's eyes on something else.
> 
> I hope they have Halloween touches over there this year but won't be expecting it.........bummer!



I agree, Laurie!  The CM I spoke with at the PPH last year was saying he had a feeling that DLR would put the Halloween touches back in DCA after all the work is done - "because they do listen to feedback and they do pay attention to what people say."  But that would basically mean that this year could still be Halloween-less in DCA yet again.

You're right - the more stuff they have around DCA to distract people from the construction, the better.  And Disney is very creative - they could have moved the giant candy corn directly into A Bug's Land - at least some of it - and they could have put a few of the candy corn 'plants' in some of the foliage inside A Bug's Land.  There is a spot where they put giant Christmas ornaments for the holidays, and that spot could have held at least one giant candy corn!  Where they hang the giant Christmas bulbs/lights in A Bug's Land during the holidays - that's where they should have been hanging candy corn or other Halloween-related things!

But I think a large part of the removal of Halloween from DCA had to do with ElecTRONica taking over DCA last year, as well as the fact that they moved the Halloween party into DL.  Then again...they removed the candy corn CALIFORNIA letters in 2009, and ElecTRONica was not even on the scene then, nor was the party being held in Disneyland yet.  I think they also stopped playing the Halloween/monster-related songs in DCA by 2009 as well, from what I can remember.  So there goes that logic!! 

So really, now that I look back, DLR was already beginning to scale down the HalloweenTime celebration in 2009, with last year being really obvious due to the absence of Candy Corn Acres in DCA.  

But DLR only began building up the Halloween season as a bigger deal in 2006 or 2007.  To start scaling it back little by little in 2009 certainly doesn't seem like they gave it very long to become a full-fledged season.  Maybe it was for economical reasons?

DLR makes its Halloween season about a month and a half long - just a few days shy of the length of the Christmas season.  So I think that long of a season deserves more Halloween-ness around the Resort, but at least in DCA, too, if not in the hotels or DTD!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

The first couple of pics are from a family trip Feb/09. I'm posting them as these were originally in front of the entrance to Bugs land. Sadly they are no more, thanks to the Cars Land expansion. SIGH...was one of my fav places in CA.


----------



## BELLEDOZER




----------



## BELLEDOZER

The Halloween tree at night...


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Halloween Screams fireworks...


----------



## BELLEDOZER

And lastly my pumpkin shot of the day. I booked my flights today, and the TA is at my request pre booking the seats so that the 4 of us are sitting together, rather than taking our chances at check in. This is the first time the kids have flown on an airplane, and am taking no chances of us getting seated separately on the plane. Am flying into SNA, as it was cheaper to fly into SNA than LAX. That and the fact that it's closer to DL made it worth it. I feel alot better now that the flights have been booked. A little later than I wanted but better for the family. We still get around 5 hrs in the park on the first day, so I'm happy. Have a great day!





Trish


----------



## BELLEDOZER

BUMP!!


----------



## BELLEDOZER




----------



## BELLEDOZER




----------



## BELLEDOZER




----------



## BELLEDOZER

Will bump again tomorrow my time, as it's been a loong day!


----------



## BELLEDOZER




----------



## BELLEDOZER




----------



## BELLEDOZER




----------



## BELLEDOZER




----------



## BELLEDOZER

Not sure if I've posted this before, as I've posted so many pics to this thread. However I like this pic of the Halloween screams fireworks...


----------



## BELLEDOZER




----------



## BELLEDOZER

And lastly the carved pumpkin shot of the day...


----------



## BELLEDOZER

BUMP!!


----------



## BELLEDOZER




----------



## BELLEDOZER




----------



## BELLEDOZER

And lastly the pumpkin shot of the day (until I run out of them)...


----------



## BELLEDOZER

BUMP!!


----------



## BELLEDOZER




----------



## BELLEDOZER




----------



## BELLEDOZER




----------



## BELLEDOZER




----------



## Orbitron

Wow, what a great thread! We were  at the Disneyland Resort during Halloween Time in 2008 and 2010! We also went to Mickey's Trick or Treat Party and Mickey's Halloween Party! I would like to share some pictures of our costumes! 

In 2008 we were dressed up as Ratatouille Chefs











Last year we went as Mickey and Goofy ...











... and as Stitch and Angel











This year we will visit Walt Disney World for the first time and we already have tickets for Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party, but we didn't decide yet what costumes to wear! ​


----------



## Goofy_Mom

we're also going to WDW for the 1st time and doing MNSSHP, our day is the 18th of october, what's yours?


----------



## Orbitron

Goofy_Mom said:


> we're also going to WDW for the 1st time and doing MNSSHP, our day is the 18th of october, what's yours?



Our party is on September 13th! It's a bit early to celebrate Halloween, but we are going anyway!


----------



## candygirlIRE

Those are GREAT pics!! I LOVE all your costumes!! 

Did you make the stitch costume's yourself? I would love to get something like that for my TWEEN daughter.... she would LOVE it!!  She would kill for a Cheshire Cat one!!


----------



## Orbitron

candygirlIRE said:


> Those are GREAT pics!! I LOVE all your costumes!!
> 
> Did you make the stitch costume's yourself? I would love to get something like that for my TWEEN daughter.... she would LOVE it!!  She would kill for a Cheshire Cat one!!



Thank you! No, we bought the Stitch and Angel costumes on eBay from Japan! There are Cheshire Cat costumes too!


----------



## candygirlIRE

Orbitron said:


> Thank you! No, we bought the Stitch and Angel costumes on eBay from Japan! There are Cheshire Cat costumes too!



Oh my gosh!!! Thank you!! I LOVE IT! It's a bit pricey, so we will have to see how much all our other costumes are costing first, but wow!!! that is awesome!!

 Thanks for posting that link!


----------



## oilergirl

This is a silly question but I'm curious. Do you have to buy an admission ticket to Disneyland AND a ticket for Mickey's Halloween party in order to be admitted into the Halloween party...or just the Halloween party tickets alone?


----------



## DizNee Luver

oilergirl said:


> This is a silly question but I'm curious. Do you have to buy an admission ticket to Disneyland AND a ticket for Mickey's Halloween party in order to be admitted into the Halloween party...or just the Halloween party tickets alone?



Yes, you have to have your DL ticket/PH plus then purchase the Halloween Party ticket.


----------



## oilergirl

DizNee Luver said:


> Yes, you have to have your DL ticket/PH plus then purchase the Halloween Party ticket.



Oh okay. Thank you!


----------



## funatdisney

oilergirl said:


> This is a silly question but I'm curious. Do you have to buy an admission ticket to Disneyland AND a ticket for Mickey's Halloween party in order to be admitted into the Halloween party...or just the Halloween party tickets alone?



This needs to be clarified. You do not need to buy a Disneyland ticket and a MHP to get into MHP. The MHP ticket will get you into DL three hours *before* the starting time of MHP. If you wish to enter DL before the three hours special entrance time, you will need to have a DL ticket to do so. In other words, if your party time starts at 7 pm, your MHP ticket will allow you to enter DL at 4 pm. If you wanted to enter DL before 4 pm, you would need to have a regular DL day ticket.


----------



## oilergirl

funatdisney said:


> This needs to be clarified. You do not need to buy a Disneyland ticket and a MHP to get into MHP. The MHP ticket will get you into DL three hours *before* the starting time of MHP. If you wish to enter DL before the three hours special entrance time, you will need to have a DL ticket to do so. In other words, if your party time starts at 7 pm, your MHP ticket will allow you to enter DL at 4 pm. If you wanted to enter DL before 4 pm, you would need to have a regular DL day ticket.




Ohhh...okay!  Thank you for the clarification!!


----------



## candygirlIRE

funatdisney said:


> This needs to be clarified. You do not need to buy a Disneyland ticket and a MHP to get into MHP. The MHP ticket will get you into DL three hours *before* the starting time of MHP. If you wish to enter DL before the three hours special entrance time, you will need to have a DL ticket to do so. In other words, if your party time starts at 7 pm, your MHP ticket will allow you to enter DL at 4 pm. If you wanted to enter DL before 4 pm, you would need to have a regular DL day ticket.




Yep! We plan on skipping Disney on MHP day and go swimming at our hotel pool  - then just enter the park the 3 hours prior to the party  Saves us a day ticket and gives us a small bit of down time


----------



## DizNee Luver

funatdisney said:


> This needs to be clarified. You do not need to buy a Disneyland ticket and a MHP to get into MHP. The MHP ticket will get you into DL three hours *before* the starting time of MHP. If you wish to enter DL before the three hours special entrance time, you will need to have a DL ticket to do so. In other words, if your party time starts at 7 pm, your MHP ticket will allow you to enter DL at 4 pm. If you wanted to enter DL before 4 pm, you would need to have a regular DL day ticket.



That is great info......I missed the memo on that one!!  Thanx for setting it straight (especially for us newbies)!!


----------



## funatdisney

oilergirl said:


> Ohhh...okay!  Thank you for the clarification!!



You are welcome, oilergirl. And oh... welcome to DISboards. 

The ticket information can be quite confusing, so I am happy to make clarifications when needed.



candygirlIRE said:


> Yep! We plan on skipping Disney on MHP day and go swimming at our hotel pool  - then just enter the park the 3 hours prior to the party  Saves us a day ticket and gives us a small bit of down time



Sounds like a great plan and a good use of your time, too.  A warm welcome to you , too, candygirlIRE.


----------



## funatdisney

DizNee Luver said:


> That is great info......I missed the memo on that one!!  Thanx for setting it straight (especially for us newbies)!!



 It certainly takes a while with the special features that the MHP has. Especially if one doesn't go to DL in the fall. I go every year to DL in October and love that time of the year in the Parks.


Oh, BTW, I was able to preview Star Tours 2 this week and it is awesome. You will want to make time to ride ST2 when you go. I was just floored by my experience and was extremely impressed. I got to ride it 4 times and each time was a different experience. That is all I will say about that. I am sure there is a thread about ST2 here somewhere.


----------



## PittypatBR

The new Star Tours is one of the things I am really looking forward to.  I want to ride it as much as possible to enjoy different experiences.  What a great idea!


----------



## Sherry E

The information about the MHP tickets and whether or not you can get in the park for the MHP with just an MHP ticket has actually been discussed in this thread several times in the past.  I think what happens is that the pages fly by when the thread gets hoppin' and infomation gets lost in the shuffle, then new people join the thread and jump in at the end, and they don't know what we have already discussed, etc.  (The bulk of the party info and how the party works should be in funatdisney's party post in this thread, so that can be a handy reference at any time if something is forgotten.)

Taking all of this into consideration, we have no problem answering questions here as they come up.  There is always someone available to answer a question, as many of us have experienced the Halloween season at DLR.

For anyone brand new jumping into this thread, the best thing to do is to start with Post #1 on Page 1 of this thread - that post has info on all kinds of Halloween Time season highlights, info on treats, trip reports, blogs, etc., and it also has links to iKristin's Q&A post in this thread, funatdisney's Party post (which is, hopefully, updated now with the current ticket prices and dates for 2011) and Belle Ella's photo Table of Contents (which needs to be updated).

You don't have to click on every link or read every subject in Post #1 - just go to the particular areas of the Halloween Time season that interests you to discover the fun that awaits you for the season!

And keep doing the HalloweenTime Information Boogie!!!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> For anyone brand new jumping into this thread, the best thing to do is to start with Post #1 on Page 1 of this thread - that post has info on all kinds of Halloween Time season highlights, info on treats, trip reports, blogs, etc., and it also has links to iKristin's Q&A post in this thread, funatdisney's Party post (which is, hopefully, updated now with the current ticket prices and dates for 2011) and Belle Ella's photo Table of Contents (which needs to be updated)



I have updated the Mickey Halloween Party post information with the current information given on the Annual Passholder's site. I will update it further when tickets go on sale for the general public in July.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Sorry that I've gotten behind in my pic postings. Uploaded a pile of new pics this morning, so here's the first of the freshly uploaded....


----------



## BELLEDOZER




----------



## BELLEDOZER




----------



## BELLEDOZER

Pumpkin tea anyone??


----------



## BELLEDOZER

And lastly the carved pumpkin of the day. Have a great day everyone!





Trish


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Found a nice pic of the HM gingerbread in the newly uploaded pics...


----------



## BELLEDOZER

BUMP!!


----------



## Saskiwi

Hi - first off apologies if this query has already been posted - I tried a search first - really!
We are planning a trip to DL later this year and hope to check out the Halloween fun.  We don't have this holiday in a big way in New Zealand so DS's (8 and 11) are very keen to get into the dressing up and of course, US candy! 
As we will be in California for 2 weeks,  I'm wondering if there is anyway we can divide our visit to DL to take in both Halloween AND then later, Christmas?
I know the Christmas stuff takes at least a week to go up - can anyone give me an idea if this would be possible - say if we visited Oct 30th, and then came back around Nov 11 - would the Christmas theming be up by then?
TIA
Sarah


----------



## Sherry E

Saskiwi said:


> Hi - first off apologies if this query has already been posted - I tried a search first - really!
> We are planning a trip to DL later this year and hope to check out the Halloween fun.  We don't have this holiday in a big way in New Zealand so DS's (8 and 11) are very keen to get into the dressing up and of course, US candy!
> As we will be in California for 2 weeks,  I'm wondering if there is anyway we can divide our visit to DL to take in both Halloween AND then later, Christmas?
> I know the Christmas stuff takes at least a week to go up - can anyone give me an idea if this would be possible - say if we visited Oct 30th, and then came back around Nov 11 - would the Christmas theming be up by then?
> TIA
> Sarah



Hi, Sarah!  Don't worry about asking things that have already been asked - I think it's pretty much expected on a forum/board as busy as the DIS!

Okay, I can tackle this question.  I think you may be in luck!  Well, you definitely will see some Christmas decor - the question is how much of it will be up and running by the time you get there on 11/11/11.

At this point, those of us who are also part of the Disneyland at Christmas Time Superthread are assuming that the official date of the holiday season will be 11/11/11 this year.  What happens is that, as soon as Halloween Time ends, Christmas decorations start to go up, little by little, around the parks until the official start date of the season.  So you will see decorations of some sort.

But, when the season officially begins is what's important because you do not want to miss IASW Holiday (especially at night), the Winter Castle at night, Main Street at night, the Reindeer Round-Up, the holiday parade & fireworks, the gorgeous Christmas tree on Main Street lit up, and the snow on Main Street.  None of those things will happen until the official season start date.  So even though you may see decorations before that date, it won't be the full experience.

It is possible that the holiday season will officially begin on 11/18 - we just don't know for sure yet (make sure to stay tuned to the Christmas Superthread) - but based on the last 2 years and how popular the overall season has become, I would say 11/11/11 is more likely.

So you will be one of the lucky ones to get a taste of both HalloweenTime and Christmas time at DLR!


----------



## Saskiwi

Great! thanks Sherry - will keep our fingers crossed for an 11/11 start for Christmas - experiencing DL Halloween will be fantastic anyway - getting Christmas too would be the icing on the cake, so to speak!


----------



## BELLEDOZER




----------



## 4xMommy

I know they are setting up decorations before the official start date (Sep. 16), but do the characters come out in costume before then?


----------



## Sherry E

4xMommy said:


> I know they are setting up decorations before the official start date (Sep. 16), but do the characters come out in costume before then?



4xMommy - No, I don't think so.  The decorations have to be put up before September 16th just because the 16th is the official start date of the season and they have to be ready by then.  But the characters in their Halloween costumes (like Goofy as a skeleton and Donald as a pumpkin) don't come out until the official start date, along with the Villains over in the Villains photo spot in Fantasyland.  I could be wrong, but I don't recall hearing any reports of characters in Halloween garb before HalloweenTime began.

However, you may see some Halloween displays in the store windows or inside the stores, and there will probably be some treats on sale right after the Summer season ends.  So the gingerbread cookies with mouse ears and other Halloween goodies will probably go on sale - as may some merchandise - before the official start date.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Main Street Pumpkins...





Part of a window display...


----------



## Saskiwi

A question for all you regular DL @ Halloween visitors (this year will be our first!) - does Fantasmic still run during the Halloween period? - even on nights when MHP is on?
Just trying to work out our schedule roughly: Fantasmic, MHP, WoC - so many evening events!


----------



## funatdisney

Saskiwi said:


> A question for all you regular DL @ Halloween visitors (this year will be our first!) - does Fantasmic still run during the Halloween period? - even on nights when MHP is on?
> Just trying to work out our schedule roughly: Fantasmic, MHP, WoC - so many evening events!



According to last year's schedule, Fantasmic does not run during MHP. Fantasmic only ran on Saturdays, Sundays and some Mondays. Here is the link I set up in the first post from the October Check in thread, which lists the events for both DL and DCA: *For October 2010 Disneyland Resort Park hours:* *October 2010 Park Hours*


----------



## RedRosie

Sherry E said:


> 4xMommy - No, I don't think so.  The decorations have to be put up before September 16th just because the 16th is the official start date of the season and they have to be ready by then.  But the characters in their Halloween costumes (like Goofy as a skeleton and Donald as a pumpkin) don't come out until the official start date, along with the Villains over in the Villains photo spot in Fantasyland.  I could be wrong, but I don't recall hearing any reports of characters in Halloween garb before HalloweenTime began.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me more about the Villains that will be around during Halloween time and the Villain photo spot?  thanks!  (I saw youtube video of Drizella and Anastasia and would LOVE to see them...)


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> According to last year's schedule, Fantasmic does not run during MHP. Fantasmic only ran on Saturdays, Sundays and some Mondays. Here is the link I set up in the first post from the October Check in thread, which lists the events for both DL and DCA: *For October 2010 Disneyland Resort Park hours:* *October 2010 Park Hours*



Liza - Not sure if you know, but I've had the September and October park/entertainment hour links from 2010 posted in this Superthread for a while (very first post, under the 2010 Information heading)!  Actually, I think I had October in there before I added in the September info.  I wanted to have all of the seasonal info in one place that was easy to find.  So that info is always in this thread too, not just the Check-In thread.




RedRosie said:


> Can you tell me more about the Villains that will be around during Halloween time and the Villain photo spot?  thanks!  (I saw youtube video of Drizella and Anastasia and would LOVE to see them...)



RedRosie - Well, when HalloweenTime used to include California Adventure in the festivities, the Villains photo spot durng the daytime was in the Hollywood area, and we saw the Queen of Hearts, Ratcliffe, Don Karnage and Frollo.  

When the celebration moved mostly into Disneyland, the Villains daytime photo spot relocated to Fantasyland.  We waited in a line for 3 Villains, but by the time we got up to take the photos, only 2 were left and the PhotoPass person was gone.  We've seen Queen of Hearts, Captain Hook, the Evil Queen, Jafar, Cruella, and I think Maleficent was out for a minute or two...but then she quickly disappeared, never to be seen again.

At the Halloween party in the evenings, you will likely see the Stepsisters (as you saw on YouTube), as well as all of the aforementioned daytime Villains too.  I don't know if Don Karnage was out last year - I don't recall anyone saying they saw him - but I think Frollo and Ratcliffe were out again.

You will also see Jack Sparrow at the party (not that he is a full Villain) - and maybe he is even out in the daytime now (they had removed him for a while from the daytime rotation).

And they are not Villains but you will see Jack Skellington and Sally.

Check out the Table of Contents (Post #2, Page 1) of this thread and look under the Characters or Party headings for more photos of Villains and other characters in Halloween attire!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Liza - Not sure if you know, but I've had the September and October park/entertainment hour links from 2010 posted in this Superthread for a while (very first post, under the 2010 Information heading)!  Actually, I think I had October in there before I added in the September info.  I wanted to have all of the seasonal info in one place that was easy to find.  So that info is always in this thread too, not just the Check-In thread.



Yes I knew it was there, but didn't have the time to check where it was so I could accurately guide the poster to the right place. For the sake of time and convenience, I just used what I knew for sure (thus the check in reference). Was in a rush yesterday when I saw the question.  I do admire all the work you put into this thread. It is quite a job and marvelously done!


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> Yes I knew it was there, but didn't have the time to check where it was so I could accurately guide the poster to the right place. For the sake of time and convenience, I just used what I knew for sure (thus the check in reference). Was in a rush yesterday when I saw the question.  I do admire all the work you put into this thread. It is quite a job and marvelously done!



No need to guide anyone to anything out of the ordinary.  It's the same hours/entertainment link you posted - it's just that it's in the Superthread too and not only in the Check-In thread.


----------



## deejdigsdis

Saskiwi said:


> Hi - first off apologies if this query has already been posted - I tried a search first - really!
> We are planning a trip to DL later this year and hope to check out the Halloween fun.  We don't have this holiday in a big way in New Zealand so DS's (8 and 11) are very keen to get into the dressing up and of course, US candy!
> As we will be in California for 2 weeks,  I'm wondering if there is anyway we can divide our visit to DL to take in both Halloween AND then later, Christmas?
> I know the Christmas stuff takes at least a week to go up - can anyone give me an idea if this would be possible - say if we visited Oct 30th, and then came back around Nov 11 - would the Christmas theming be up by then?
> TIA
> Sarah



Like Sherry said, you will definitely see some decor crossover.  This is what we saw on October 26th last year.

Halloween Banner/Snow on the Castle:






Christmas Candy Corn/Halloween Trick-or-Treat Bags in Candy Palace:


----------



## RedRosie

Thanks for the info SherryE!


----------



## Sherry E

RedRosie said:


> Thanks for the info SherryE!



You're very welcome, RedRosie!





(Oh, and I always get a kick out of seeing those photos that deejdigsdis posted above - the holiday 'crossover' photos!  It's a true case of holidays colliding, but just sort of out of necessity.  If DLR were to ever actually promote/advertise a crossover period of time in which both Halloween and Christmas decorations could be enjoyed, it would probably suddenly jump from being a 'slow' time of year to being super busy!)


----------



## Sherry E

Bump...and a boogie!


----------



## Saskiwi

We've booked!!  We are now at Hojo's Oct 21 - Nov 5  - earlier than we had planned but we got quite a few Entertainment book rate days this way  
So not expecting to see very much "Christmas crossover" now - but that's okay - the more I read about Halloween at DL and MHP, the more I think that will be plenty for the kids to take in!
We will just have to save Christmas for our next trip!

A couple more queries for you Halloween vets: I'm a little confused about the fireworks over this period: are the Halloween fireworks ONLY on the nights MHP is on? Or are they every night during the 'Halloween at DL' period?

Also is Fantasmic! showing on nights when MHP is on?  I would imagine that would be a logistical nightmare...so I'm guessing not?  But is F! on on  non-MHP nights? We missed F! last time we visited in 2009 (- it was getting a major overhaul, so the boys have never seen it.  DH and I last saw it in the 1990s!!) - so it would be great if we can catch it this time round.

Thanks for all the replies so far!


----------



## Sherry E

Saskiwi said:


> We've booked!!  We are now at Hojo's Oct 21 - Nov 5  - earlier than we had planned but we got quite a few Entertainment book rate days this way
> So not expecting to see very much "Christmas crossover" now - but that's okay - the more I read about Halloween at DL and MHP, the more I think that will be plenty for the kids to take in!
> We will just have to save Christmas for our next trip!
> 
> A couple more queries for you Halloween vets: I'm a little confused about the fireworks over this period: are the Halloween fireworks ONLY on the nights MHP is on? Or are they every night during the 'Halloween at DL' period?
> 
> Also is Fantasmic! showing on nights when MHP is on?  I would imagine that would be a logistical nightmare...so I'm guessing not?  But is F! on on  non-MHP nights? We missed F! last time we visited in 2009 (- it was getting a major overhaul, so the boys have never seen it.  DH and I last saw it in the 1990s!!) - so it would be great if we can catch it this time round.
> 
> Thanks for all the replies so far!



Yay for booking your dates!!!  It feels good to have the dates set and reserved, doesn't it?  And yes, if you can get Entertainment Rates for more days during that time frame then why not take advantage of it?

I think there are some good reasons to start with a Halloween trip and work up to a Christmas trip down the road.  One of them is that if the kids have neither experienced Halloween Time nor Christmas time at DLR, then starting them out with a Halloween trip is a good way to kind of see how they do with the extra sensory overload and stimulation beyond the norm at DLR.  Christmas at DLR is done on a much bigger, grander and more extensive scale, so to start with that may have been too much at first.  

You will definitely see the beginnings of the holiday touches going up in the 2 parks (that's what I call "Phase 1" of the Christmas transformation), but you won't see the parade or the nighttime Winter Castle or IASW Holiday, etc. (Phase 2) or the hotels' decorations (Phase 3).  So you will absolutely get some crossover decor to enjoy - no question about that.  It's just a matter of how much will be up by 11/5.  I'm not sure if any of the Christmas trees will up yet, but there will be decorations going up, little by little.

The Halloween Screams fireworks are only shown at the MHP on MHP nights.  In 2009, those fireworks were shown to the general public every night but last year DLR changed things and made them party exclusives.

There will be regular fireworks on non-MHP nights.

As far as I know, Fantasmic was not shown during the MHP.  Last year was the first time the MHP had been in DL in recent years, so DLR may tweak some things as time progresses.  I think Fantasmic will at least still run on weekends/Saturdays and Sundays (remember the MHP is on Fridays, Tuesdays and a couple of Mondays). They pump fog into the Rivers of America for spooky effect on MHP nights!


----------



## Sherry E

In this entertainment schedule (and park hours) from October 2010, you can see exactly what was running on which nights, in which park.  I imagine it will be a similar schedule this year.


----------



## Saskiwi

Thanks for clarifying that Sherry!
We have booked a Disney-view room at Hojo and last time we loved watching fireworks from the balcony on nights when we weren't in the park, so good to know we will be able to do that again!

And looking forward to seeing Fantasmic after all these years!  We have got ourselves 14-day passes, so will have plenty of time to pop into the park in the evenings to see that, plus WoC etc.

Now to plan family Halloween costumes that will travel easily!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Saskiwi said:


> Thanks for clarifying that Sherry!
> We have booked a Disney-view room at Hojo and last time we loved watching fireworks from the balcony on nights when we weren't in the park, so good to know we will be able to do that again!
> 
> And looking forward to seeing Fantasmic after all these years!  We have got ourselves 14-day passes, so will have plenty of time to pop into the park in the evenings to see that, plus WoC etc.
> 
> Now to plan family Halloween costumes that will travel easily!!!



You're welcome!  You'll definitely be able to see fireworks and Fantasmic at some point during the 14 days!  That is for sure!  Maybe not on MHP nights, but at some point!  And WoC should be running every night since DCA is not involved in the Halloween festivities anymore (that we know of).


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I'm sorry if I haven't been as many pics lately. I've been very busy, and dealing with a geriatric greyhound with health problems. While the bulk of the Halloweentime decorations are on Main St, you can touches of it in the most unexpected places, such as the first pic taken at the Pieces of Eight store in NOS...





Looking for Nemo??





And lastly the HM at night...


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Bump!!


----------



## yoda75

if this has been answered before sorry, but how soon after halloween do the halloween decorations come down.


----------



## Sherry E

yoda75 said:


> if this has been answered before sorry, but how soon after halloween do the halloween decorations come down.



yoda75 - Basically they begin to come down immediately after Halloween ends, and it may take a day or two beyond that point to get them all down.  So I would guess that overnight from 10/31 to 11/1 this year, much of the Halloween decor will be gone.  The Christmas decor is much more extensive and involved - and the holiday season begins on 11/11/11 this year, we _think_ - so Disneyland has to start the process of transforming the park for Christmas time even before Halloween Time is over.  The Halloween decorations are not as extensive and don't take as long to take down, but there will be a bit of 'crossover' - where you may see some Halloween decor (like pumpkins around the Partners statue) at the same time you see the 'snow' magically appear on the Winter Castle.


----------



## Bert Chimneysweep

hey guys sort of the same question

We are planning to visit both parks and the Party on the friday before halloween on our trip from the UK to LA.

We are undecided on whether to return after Halloween as we are only over for 8 days. Would we have any chance in seeing some of the christmas decoration if return that week?


----------



## Sherry E

Bert Chimneysweep said:


> hey guys sort of the same question
> 
> We are planning to visit both parks and the Party on the friday before halloween on our trip from the UK to LA.
> 
> We are undecided on whether to return after Halloween as we are only over for 8 days. Would we have any chance in seeing some of the christmas decoration if return that week?



Bert Chimneysweep - Okay, let's see.  So the day you are planning to visit DLR and do the Halloween party is October 28, correct?  That's Friday.  So if you came back to the parks after Halloween, do you know which date it would be?  You said you only have 8 days.  Would your 'return day' to DLR be something like November 4th-ish or November 6th-ish or later than that?  Or, let's put it this way - what's the latest possible day you could return to DLR in November?

The holiday decorations will begin to slowly go up immediately after Halloween ends on 10/31 - even slightly before that.  New Orleans Square will be one of the first places to get its decor - the Mardi Gras masks.  Holiday merchandise will begin to appear.  

I'm just not sure how much of the decorations will actually be up in the first few days of November beyond NOS.  With each day, more things will go up.

If the holiday season officially begins on 11/11/11 this year, Disneyland will have to hustle to get the bulk of everything up in 11 days (from 10/31), so there may be more stuff put out in early November, and if you were to arrive on 11/4 or 11/6 or somewhere in that range, you'd see quite a bit of decor.

If the holiday season begins on 11/18, however, I don't think you would see too much in the first few days of November.  So the actual date you are able to return may make all the difference in how much you see.


----------



## evedein

Planning DL trip in time for Halloween Party.  Got overwhelmed trying to read 150+ posts.  I need to find out the cost for non-AP adult ticket for the Halloween party.  Also, does anyone know if there is a DVC discount for the  Party?  If so, how much is it?


----------



## Sherry E

evedein said:


> Planning DL trip in time for Halloween Party.  Got overwhelmed trying to read 150+ posts.  I need to find out the cost for non-AP adult ticket for the Halloween party.  Also, does anyone know if there is a DVC discount for the  Party?  If so, how much is it?



Hi, evedein!  Welcome!  I'm so glad you joined us. 

Good grief - no need for you to read all 150+ posts in this thread!  I can understand how that would be overwhelming.  That's something people only do if they have the time or interest.  

I try to keep as many links and information in the very first post of this thread as possible so things are always easy to find, and I update it with specific season details when we get them.  Liza (funatdisney) has a specific post in this thread just about the Halloween Party.  But we don't mind answering questions at all - if we know the answers, that is! There are a lot of seasoned Halloween Time visitors here who are able to tackle questons.  

About the party....DVC members can get the same discount that the AP holders get, as I recall.  Disney Visa holders should also be able to get that same discount.

Otherwise, the tickets will go on sale to the general public (or anyone without an advance purchase discount) on July 1.  I'm not sure if those prices will be $59 (like the day of event prices) or a little bit less??  Probably a few dollars less.  I don't think we know that for sure yet, though - it hasn't been officially announced.  All the info I see about the Party on any website is more or less laid out like this (from the wdwinfo.com site):



> Mickey's Halloween Party at Disneyland Park - Ticket Prices
> 
> September 30, October 3, 11, 18 & 25, 2011
> 
> Advance Purchase $TBA
> Tickets purchased the day of the party $TBA
> October 7, 14 and 21, 2011
> 
> Advance Purchase $TBA
> Tickets purchased the day of the party $TBA
> October 28 & 31, 2011
> 
> Advance Purchase $TBA
> Tickets purchased the day of the party $TBA
> All Dates
> 
> Ages Two and Under: No Charge
> 
> 
> 
> Annual Passholder Advance Ticket Prices
> 
> September 30, October 3, 11, 18 & 25, 2011
> 
> Advance Purchase $44.00
> Tickets purchased the day of the party $59.00
> October 7, 14 and 21, 2011
> 
> Advance Purchase $59.00
> Tickets purchased the day of the party $59.00
> October 28 & 31, 2011
> 
> Advance Purchase $64.00
> Tickets purchased the day of the party $64.00
> 
> 
> Event Times
> Tuesday Nights  6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.
> Friday and Halloween night  7:00 p.m. to 12:00 p.m.




So I guess that we will know the prices you need on July 1st, or maybe right before that.


----------



## Bert Chimneysweep

well we have decieded we are going visit for the 2nd time on our holiday on 1st November as well now as we leave LA on 3rd

If some of the christmas stuff is up then it is wonderful if it isn't then we will still have fun


----------



## Sherry E

So now I am in a quandary....

This year is going to turn out to be a whirlwind of activity for me, with many visiting friends and little side trips and things like that.  I've got a Catalina Island trip (the free birthday offer they have going on this year and next) and some friends rolling into town next month.  Another friend asked me to meet him in Las Vegas in August.  Then, there are other friends with planned DLR trips coming into town in November and also when I go to DLR for the holidays.

Money is not on my side for all of this activity, mind you.  Never mind the fact that my head is spinning from all of the potential plans.

I already have 7 nights booked at the PPH for my annual holiday DLR trip (late November/early December).  I actually don't have to put any money down on that reservation until I check in, so nothing has been paid so far...and I might cut off a couple of nights.  But the rate is too great to not make it a long trip, so I might keep it at 7 nights.

BUT, yesterday I received a PIN code for October (everyone make sure to try the "Saved Offers" trick on the DLR website that I have spoken about on the DIS before - it works!).  This PIN is not nearly as awesome as the rate I am using for the PPH later in the year, but it's still too good to pass up.

This PIN I received is only good for bookings between October 16 - October 31.  That's a very narrow, 2-week window.  $163 for the PPH, $247 for the GCH and $186 for the DLH.  I have to book the room by July 20 if I decide to use it.

I had been planning all along to make some sort of DLR Halloween trip - either for a day (and hit the MHP while I was at it) or for a couple of days at most.  But I had wanted to go at the beginning of the Halloween season and not in mid-to-late October.

Still, how can I pass up a good PIN code for the hotels during HalloweenTime?  Better yet, I don't even have to book more than one night if I don't want to - the PIN is good for 1-night stays and above.  So, technically, I can still save the 'big' trip for the holiday season and plan a short Halloween trip to fall on a night when the MHP is taking place - probably 10/18 is what I would choose - stay overnight at one of the DLR hotels, spend some time in the parks the next day and go home.

I just don't know if I will be able to swing it with all of this other 'stuff' that's popping up for me this year.  If I didn't stay onsite, I would just go home at the end of the night.

I must ponder this a while!


----------



## OregonMickeyLover

Sherry, I say go for it (easy for me to say, lol)!  When you get a good deal like that, it's pretty difficult to pass it up, even if it's just for a couple nights.  Are these PIN offers only for pass holders?  

So my vote is for you to book it, but I can also see why you're hesitant.  There will aways be more offers.  Good luck with your decision!

Traci


----------



## Sherry E

OregonMickeyLover said:


> Sherry, I say go for it (easy for me to say, lol)!  When you get a good deal like that, it's pretty difficult to pass it up, even if it's just for a couple nights.  Are these PIN offers only for pass holders?
> 
> So my vote is for you to book it, but I can also see why you're hesitant.  There will aways be more offers.  Good luck with your decision!
> 
> Traci



Yep, I tend to agree.  I don't see how I could possibly pass the PIN code up - especially since I don't even have to book 2 nights if I don't want to.  Many offers have a 2-night minimum requirement.  This one will allow me to just book a one night room if I choose, which would be good for an MHP night.

Oh, AND I should point out that I can book two rooms at this PIN code.  So if I had any friends who were planning to visit DLR between 10/16 and 10/31, I could book a second room for them at the same rates.

Normally, I don't have all of this activity going on in one year.  I'm too old for all of this!  This seems to be a freakish year where, all of a sudden, everyone I have ever known suddenly plans to come to town or wants me to join them somewhere.  So it is throwing me into a tailspin, trying to figure out where I will come up with $$$ for all of this action!

And my Catalina Island visit next month is a one-time only free birthday offer, so I can't pass that up (it's like the equivalent of the Disney 'get in free on your birthday' offer from 2 years ago).  They won't be running the free birthday promo past April of next year.  However, I will have to spend $$ once I am on the Island.

Traci, you asked about the PIN offers and if they are for AP holders.  No, this particular PIN offer is not an AP holders offer.  Actually, these rates are even better than some AP rates I have seen or used in the past.

What I did to get the PIN was - and I recommend this to everyone who is serious about staying on-proeprty but needs a better rate than the crazy rates shown on the DLR site - create a My Disneyland account on the DLR website.  Then, I pulled up the hotel offers and plugged in the dates I wanted at the rates they are currently showing for those dates.

Once I plugged in dates and the rates came up, I clicked the tab that says "Save" at the bottom of the offer.  Once you save it, it will automatically save to your My Disneyland account.

Then, the key is to leave the saved offer in your account.  Don't book it.  Don't book any hotel room on the DLR site at all.  Leave the offer there.  After a few days or a few weeks/months (the time frame differs), once DLR sees that you are NOT booking the hotel room at their crazy prices they send out a PIN code offer with the better rates.

Not only did this "Saved Offer" trick work for me last year, but it has also worked for several other DIS'ers!  So I just saved another offer for October a few days ago and already they sent me the PIN!

Try it if you really want to stay onsite but need a rate like what I was offered!


----------



## MattsPrincess

It's looking like I *may* be joining this group. DH's deployment got cancelled, so we were going to go with my parents in august, but dad can't get the time off work. So, now we're thinking we'll finally do our Halloween trip. It will be our 3rd, and most likely final trip. I'll update once we have more solid plans. Until then, i'm keeping my fingers crossed for some pixie dust to come my way.


----------



## Sherry E

MattsPrincess said:


> It's looking like I *may* be joining this group. DH's deployment got cancelled, so we were going to go with my parents in august, but dad can't get the time off work. So, now we're thinking we'll finally do our Halloween trip. It will be our 3rd, and most likely final trip. I'll update once we have more solid plans. Until then, i'm keeping my fingers crossed for some pixie dust to come my way.



MattsPrincess - I forgot to say to please feel free to always join this group whether you are making a Halloween trip or not, but I'm so glad to hear that it's possibly in the cards for this year!  I remember very well that last year, you were on the fence about whether to do HalloweenTime or Christmas time, and Halloween Time was the plan for a while...until your plans changed to a holiday trip.

I know you and your DH had a wonderful time at DLR for the magical holiday season last year, and I think you will have lots of fun for HalloweenTime too!

While it would be very sad for it to be your final DLR trip, I think it would be great if it were a Halloween trip to kind of wrap it all up for you.


----------



## SarafinaPink

Wow, I hadn't really thought about going to DL during Halloween, but after reading the thread and especially seeing the pictures, I think I'll be buying tickets to the party for sure!  Now it's just trying to decide when (probably a Tuesday since it's a 10 min trip from work and I'll just leave early that day) and what costume to wear!

Also, bf wants to go, but is NOT a costume guy.  Will he feel out of place, or is there a good amount of people in regular clothes?

And, do we need to buy tickets early or is it something that can wait awhile?  We will be pretty flexible as we are local and have no October plans.


----------



## Sherry E

SarafinaPink said:


> Wow, I hadn't really thought about going to DL during Halloween, but after reading the thread and especially seeing the pictures, I think I'll be buying tickets to the party for sure!  Now it's just trying to decide when (probably a Tuesday since it's a 10 min trip from work and I'll just leave early that day) and what costume to wear!
> 
> Also, bf wants to go, but is NOT a costume guy.  Will he feel out of place, or is there a good amount of people in regular clothes?
> 
> And, do we need to buy tickets early or is it something that can wait awhile?  We will be pretty flexible as we are local and have no October plans.



SarafinaPink - Welcome!

I think Tuesday would be an excellent day to do the party.  Not only will it be close to where you work, but I also think that Tuesday night parties have lighter crowds than the Friday night parties or the party on Halloween.  This year I would actually prefer to do a Tuesday for the lighter crowds but I think I will have to end up with a Friday.

I did not go to the Halloween Party last year for its first year in Disneyland but I have gone when it was in DCA.  I found that there were lots of guests who were not in costume at all.  I didn't wear a costume and I didn't feel out of place in the least bit.  It was probably about 50/50 - half in costume, half not in costume.  I think a lot of folks go to the party spur of the moment so they don't have costumes with them.  While you will see a lot of guests in a variety of costumes, you will not feel strange in regular clothes.

The tickets go on sale to the general public on July 1.  Currently, however, if you have an Annual Pass, a Disney Visa or a Disney Vacation Club membership you are able to buy tickets early by calling the main Disneyland ticket phone number and get a bit of a discount.

As to whether or not you need to buy the tickets right away, I don't think so.  I think a Tuesday night party will be much less likely to sell out quickly, if at all.  Usually the nights that sell out first - though not necessarily right away - are the first night (which will be 9/30) and Halloween night, and then the other nights slowly sell out after that.  I wouldn't wait until the very last minute to get a ticket, just in case, but I don't think you have to buy them immediately.


----------



## bbangel

Sherry E said:


> Still, how can I pass up a good PIN code for the hotels during HalloweenTime?  Better yet, I don't even have to book more than one night if I don't want to - the PIN is good for 1-night stays and above.  So, technically, I can still save the 'big' trip for the holiday season and plan a short Halloween trip to fall on a night when the MHP is taking place - probably 10/18 is what I would choose - stay overnight at one of the DLR hotels, spend some time in the parks the next day and go home.



If you end up there on Oct. 18 you can meet up with me for the party. Does that help? 

Actually since you know you want to go for at least a day during the Halloween season and you only have to stay one night to get the deal, I would say go for it! (I'm a Disney enabler )


----------



## Sherry E

bbangel said:


> If you end up there on Oct. 18 you can meet up with me for the party. Does that help?
> 
> Actually since you know you want to go for at least a day during the Halloween season and you only have to stay one night to get the deal, I would say go for it! (I'm a Disney enabler )



Oh we are all co-dependent enablers here!  Woo hoo!  Love me some enabling!

That would be so fun to meet up!  I will definitely let you know if 10/18 looks like the chosen day for me.  I tend to want to do a Tuesday like the 18th because I feel like there will be lower crowds.  My idea for which date I want to the party, however, keeps changing.  I thought I might end up with Friday, 10/21 instead, though, for a few reasons (including friends' schedules).  And initially I really wanted to do the party on the first or second night it takes place...until I got the PIN code that is only good for the second half of the month.  So I have to heed the call of the PIN code!

 It very well may be the 18th!


----------



## OregonMickeyLover

So is anyone else praying like crazy that they don't do the rumored POTC refurb during Halloween?  There is nothing more Halloween at DL than pirates, and next to princesses and the occassional buzz costume, pirates are very popular.  It is our entire families favorite ride, and we will be soooo disappointed if they close it during that time.  It seems to me it would make more sense closing it during the Christmas season, but not Halloween!!!!  Please join me in crossed fingers and toes, prayers, and pirate happy dances, that POTC doesn't close during Halloween!

Traci


----------



## Sherry E

OregonMickeyLover said:


> So is anyone else praying like crazy that they don't do the rumored POTC refurb during Halloween?  There is nothing more Halloween at DL than pirates, and next to princesses and the occassional buzz costume, pirates are very popular.  It is our entire families favorite ride, and we will be soooo disappointed if they close it during that time.  It seems to me it would make more sense closing it during the Christmas season, but not Halloween!!!!  Please join me in crossed fingers and toes, prayers, and pirate happy dances, that POTC doesn't close during Halloween!
> 
> Traci



I agree it that closing it during HalloweenTime is bad.  Closing it any time is bad, but I think it will be felt more during Halloween.  I hope that something changes and they don't do it.  But I'm guessing it's a major fix-up that needs to be done, and DLR needs a big block of time to do it.  It's not a quick fix sort of thing, and they need POTC to be done before the crowds descend next year and everything is finished at DCA.  

Also, if the refurb has anything to do with a leaking roof that was plaguing POTC a few years back, they may have only patched that up temporarily and need to give it a permanent fix before rainy season sets in, late this year and early next year.  We got some heavy bouts of rain this past Winter which probably didn't do the POTC roof any favors.  That's my hunch about that they may be fixing.

They can't take a big block of time out of the super-popular holiday season to fix it because that's when they get a big surge in attendance and it's more likely to be raining intermittently during that time, so they would have to have it fixed before then.  I'm sure DLR doesn't want to close POTC for so long but they may not have a choice.

POTC is one of my 2 favorite rides at DLR, so even though I could see it closing during the holidays with less impact because there will be lots of holiday stuff to see and do, that is when I am going for a long trip to DLR so I would be really annoyed if POTC closed down then! I don't want it closed during the holidays either - but it's going to have to close at some point, and people who are going during whatever time that is will be upset.  It's just that it's a ride that seems to fit so well with Halloween that it's really bad timing!


----------



## Sossy

After delaying my DH's first trip several times, it looks like we are going in mid/late sept and that means Halloween time!  Excited to celebrate my birthday at the decorated parks, and want to splurge at some point.  

With POTC probably down, that leaves Fantasmic seating, WOC dinner, and tours.  I've been reading about the Haunts tour, but am a little concerned about how that would play out.  Does anyone think (or know) if it will still include TOT with all of the construction at DCA? Also, does the tour take place every day? One previous report said that year it was weekends in Sept, then every day in Oct.  Officially, we probably won't know until it can be booked in Aug, but I'd like to plan some sooner than that!

TIA and I love reading/ seeing pics in this thread!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> BUT, yesterday I received a PIN code for October (everyone make sure to try the "Saved Offers" trick on the DLR website that I have spoken about on the DIS before - it works!).  This PIN is not nearly as awesome as the rate I am using for the PPH later in the year, but it's still too good to pass up.
> 
> This PIN I received is only good for bookings between October 16 - October 31.  That's a very narrow, 2-week window.  $163 for the PPH, $247 for the GCH and $186 for the DLH.  I have to book the room by July 20 if I decide to use it.



It's a sign Sherry, you just have to use it! I'd probably do the same if I got one. I'm really, really down about not getting another Halloween or Christmas trip in this year. Both were awesome last year, but I didn't even get to experience the "real" Halloween Time. Do it! Do it! Do it!

Maybe if I can get a cheap enough room somewhere I can still sneak in the quickest of trips now that I can do the payment plan for my AP renewal at the end of the year. Who knows. I try not to think about the Halloween and Christmas season right now or else I might cry.


----------



## ipdenc

Hi Guys!  I hope you can help me...... awhile back I had read somewhere a Disney number you could call to purchase your Halloween Tickets for Disney Visa Card Members....... anyone know where I can find the number???

TIA


----------



## Sherry E

ipdenc said:


> Hi Guys!  I hope you can help me...... awhile back I had read somewhere a Disney number you could call to purchase your Halloween Tickets for Disney Visa Card Members....... anyone know where I can find the number???
> 
> TIA



ipdenc - The phone number is 714-781-4400.  The tickets go on sale to the general public tomorrow.  But you can pre-order on that number today with an AP, a Disney Visa or a DVC membership!


----------



## hsmamato2

Sherry E said:


> I've got a Catalina Island trip (the free birthday offer they have going on this year and next)



 what is this offer?


----------



## Sherry E

hsmamato2 said:


> what is this offer?



hsmamato2 - 

Here is my thread about it (from over in the SoCal section of the board).  The first post of that thread has the bulk of the info, and then the rest of it is either photos or discussion about Catalina Island.

Basically, this Catalina Express free birthday round-trip boat offer is the equivalent of the 'get in free on your birthday' offer that the Disney Parks did 2 years ago, except there are no substitutes/alternate choices for it as there were with Disney.  It's round-trip boat fare or nothing.  The offer is good until April 30, 2012, I believe, and it started on May 1st of this year.

It's a great idea for a day trip or a weekend trip!


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm going back through my photos to see if I have any more to add from last year. After that, hopefully I can finally get to doing some more updating to the ToC


----------



## Chereya

Someone refresh my memory: do you call in for Priority Seating 90 days prior or did it get changed to something closer to your arrival date?


----------



## Belle Ella

It depends on what you're calling for. I believe it's still 30 days for WOC picnics and then 60 days for everything else. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## specialks

I posted a question on the MHP thread, but no response yet, so I am posting here...
For those who have done the MHP, what do people do for dinner?  Any tips/recommendations for what to do for dinner while we are "attending" the party?


----------



## Belle Ella

I did it! I finally had time to finish the photo links for the ToC through this page. If for some reason anyone ever notices their own posts that are not listed in the TOC and should be please PM me so I can fix it - please _*do not post about it here*_ or else I may not see it.


----------



## specialks

WooHoo!!  Our MHP tickets have been purchased.  We will be truly experiencing Halloweentime at DLR!


----------



## Belle Ella

That's awesome!! I be slightly jealous, lol


----------



## where's_my_prince

specialks said:


> I posted a question on the MHP thread, but no response yet, so I am posting here...
> For those who have done the MHP, what do people do for dinner?  Any tips/recommendations for what to do for dinner while we are "attending" the party?



last year for dinner we had bread-bowl clam chowder...while in line for Jack skellington LOL but it's yummmmmy


----------



## aribelle

Sherry E said:


> ipdenc - The phone number is 714-781-4400.  The tickets go on sale to the general public tomorrow.  But you can pre-order on that number today with an AP, a Disney Visa or a DVC membership!



Are the discounts the same for each group?  I have an AP and a Disney VISA so wondering if one has a better discount than the other.  

Also...do the early dates (like the 1st week of October probably weekday not weekend) typically sell out?  We are only about 80% sure of our dates so far, so I don't want to buy non-refundables until I'm positive.  How long can I wait?


----------



## iKristin

I miss my Halloween planning  I am happy to say that my trips are going back to normal next October. Back to Halloween only trips lol. I went a few weeks ago and have learned never to go during May/June again!!! The crowd is so different as is the weather!!! October trips all the way


----------



## iKristin

specialks said:


> I posted a question on the MHP thread, but no response yet, so I am posting here...
> For those who have done the MHP, what do people do for dinner?  Any tips/recommendations for what to do for dinner while we are "attending" the party?



Not all restaurants are open during the MHP but there is still places to eat. I usually eat at the Royal Veranda because Chicken Gumbo in a bread bowl is just delicious!!! But there are a few other places open. I sadly cannot locate a map for last years MHP to give you more info


----------



## CMG1

Any body know why the pricing of the tickets for the Halloween party cost more to go on Friday? Is there something more that you get than if you go on a Monday or Tuesday? Also, will they be offering the tour package this year?

TIA for any info!


----------



## iKristin

No there's nothing Special on Fridays, it's just busier and the MHP is a few hours longer since the park is open longer.


----------



## CMG1

iKristin said:


> No there's nothing Special on Fridays, it's just busier and the MHP is a few hours longer since the park is open longer.



Oh, ok! Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Bert Chimneysweep

boked our tickets yesterday for Friday 28th can not wait

one question how quickly are e-tickets sent out as mine hasn't come through?


----------



## iKristin

I would check your junk mail folder and if it doesn't come by the end of the day today then call and have them resend them. They are usually immediate.


----------



## specialks

How did you get e-tickets?  I was told I had to pay $5 for shipping!


----------



## MychaelP

Does anyone know if you can get in 3 hours early on the Monday they have tickets for? The site just says  3pm for Tuesdays and 4pm for Fridays. It doesn't mention that one Monday they have.

Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

MychaelP said:


> Does anyone know if you can get in 3 hours early on the Monday they have tickets for? The site just says  3pm for Tuesdays and 4pm for Fridays. It doesn't mention that one Monday they have.
> 
> Thanks!



MychaelP - Yes, according to the Disney Parks Blog piece from yesterday, the Monday parties (both 10/3 and Halloween night) will begin at 6 p.m., which means you can get in at 3 p.m.


----------



## MychaelP

Sherry E said:


> MychaelP - Yes, according to the Disney Parks Blog piece from yesterday, the Monday parties (both 10/3 and Halloween night) will begin at 6 p.m., which means you can get in at 3 p.m.



Thanks, sorry I didn't see it before. I need to read this site more often for the Blog pieces. My wife and I will go this year at Halloween to save some $ in this crazy job market we have here in CA. Especially since the normal ticket cost is so high now. We still have ticket stubs from 98 when it was $29 for So Cal residence in the Spring. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Sherry E

MychaelP said:


> Thanks, sorry I didn't see it before. I need to read this site more often for the Blog pieces. My wife and I will go this year at Halloween to save some $ in this crazy job market we have here in CA. Especially since the normal ticket cost is so high now. We still have ticket stubs from 98 when it was $29 for So Cal residence in the Spring.
> 
> Thanks again!



MychaelP -

Oh, it's no problem at all - to be honest, I didn't even see the Disney Parks Blog piece about the party until this morning!  It wasn't all that exciting of a blog - nothing new, really - but it was fresh on my mind because I had just read it a couple of hours ago and noticed that Monday had a 6 p.m. start time for the party.

Yes, definitely stay tuned to this thread for any breaking news!

I live in Southern California (in L.A.) and have had my share of job problems in the last 4 years since the economy tanked, so I can totally relate to what you're saying about saving money and prices going up, up, up.  I think I can remember a time (when I was a kid) when Disneyland cost $15 to get in, and when it got to the $30 mark over the years we thought that was crazy!  Now look at the prices!


----------



## Sherry E

Bump! 

There are lots of random Halloween threads popping up on the DIS, so I know people are out there planning!


----------



## specialks

specialks said:


> How did you get e-tickets?  I was told I had to pay $5 for shipping!



Can anyone answer this for me?


----------



## thelittletiffany

specialks said:


> Originally Posted by specialks View Post
> How did you get e-tickets? I was told I had to pay $5 for shipping!
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone answer this for me?
Click to expand...


When I ordered my tickets from the Disneyland website, it had eTicket as an option and it was free.  The tickets were sent to my e-mail as a PDF and you print them out and bring them with you.  I just double checked: if you go to Disneyland.com and buy your ticket there, there's a "Delivery Information" section and you can choose from multiple delivery options like Disney eTicket, Will Call, U.S. Standard Mail, etc.


----------



## Sherry E

*specialks* - 

I'm not sure if you remember, but when you were asking a couple of weeks ago about getting the tickets with your Disney Visa (and thus, getting a discount), I was saying that you can call the main ticket phone number (which is what I think you did, right?) and order them with your Visa that way.  That was the same phone # used by AP holders and DVC members to pre-order tickets and get their discounts.  But I also said that if you got the discount, there would be a shipping fee of some kind which would cancel out some of the discount.  

Ordering over the phone means there will be a shipping fee involved. But there was no way to get the Disney Visa discount online, as I understood it - and also as you were told by a CM online.  (Didn't you say that you had chatted with a Disney person on the DLR website and they told you that you could not get a Disney Visa discount?  And then I subsequently called the ticket phone # and spoke to CM Amy, who said that if you called the number you, indeed, could pre-order tickets and get the Disney Visa discount.)

So, basically, you can order online with whatever form of payment you want to use and get e-tickets and no shipping charge.  However, I don't think you can apply a Disney Visa discount to online orders (someone correct me if I'm wrong), which was confirmed by that CM you spoke to.  But when you order over the phone - and in your case, get the Disney Visa discount - there will be a shipping charge.

I don't know if that all makes sense, but I think that's what the explanation would be for why you were charged shipping and what it means!


----------



## D23Ry

Can anyone tell me the price for the halloween tickets if you are an annual passholder? Was thinking about renewing, and curious how much they charge for this event if you are a AP.


----------



## mvf-m11c

D23Ry said:


> Can anyone tell me the price for the halloween tickets if you are an annual passholder? Was thinking about renewing, and curious how much they charge for this event if you are a AP.



Here are the dates and prices for MHP AP holders this year. Some dates are only $44 and could go up to $64.

2011 Party Dates Advance Annual Passholder 
                                Ticket Price Annual Passholder           Price at the Door 
Friday,    September 30          $44.00                                      $59.00 
Monday,  October 3               $44.00                                      $59.00 
Friday,    October 7               $59.00                                      $59.00 
Tuesday  October 11             $44.00                                      $59.00 
Friday,    October 14             $59.00                                      $59.00 
Tuesday, October 18             $44.00                                      $59.00 
Friday,    October 21             $59.00                                      $59.00 
Tuesday, October 25             $44.00                                      $59.00 
Friday,    October 28             $64.00                                      $64.00 
Monday,  October 31             $64.00                                      $64.00


----------



## KCmike




----------



## D23Ry

Thanks for the info!



mvf-m11c said:


> Here are the dates and prices for MHP AP holders this year. Some dates are only $44 and could go up to $64.
> 
> 2011 Party Dates Advance Annual Passholder
> Ticket Price Annual Passholder           Price at the Door
> Friday,    September 30          $44.00                                      $59.00
> Monday,  October 3               $44.00                                      $59.00
> Friday,    October 7               $59.00                                      $59.00
> Tuesday  October 11             $44.00                                      $59.00
> Friday,    October 14             $59.00                                      $59.00
> Tuesday, October 18             $44.00                                      $59.00
> Friday,    October 21             $59.00                                      $59.00
> Tuesday, October 25             $44.00                                      $59.00
> Friday,    October 28             $64.00                                      $64.00
> Monday,  October 31             $64.00                                      $64.00


----------



## iKristin

Sherry E said:


> *specialks* -
> 
> I'm not sure if you remember, but when you were asking a couple of weeks ago about getting the tickets with your Disney Visa (and thus, getting a discount), I was saying that you can call the main ticket phone number (which is what I think you did, right?) and order them with your Visa that way.  That was the same phone # used by AP holders and DVC members to pre-order tickets and get their discounts.  But I also said that if you got the discount, there would be a shipping fee of some kind which would cancel out some of the discount.
> 
> Ordering over the phone means there will be a shipping fee involved. But there was no way to get the Disney Visa discount online, as I understood it - and also as you were told by a CM online.  (Didn't you say that you had chatted with a Disney person on the DLR website and they told you that you could not get a Disney Visa discount?  And then I subsequently called the ticket phone # and spoke to CM Amy, who said that if you called the number you, indeed, could pre-order tickets and get the Disney Visa discount.)
> 
> So, basically, you can order online with whatever form of payment you want to use and get e-tickets and no shipping charge.  However, I don't think you can apply a Disney Visa discount to online orders (someone correct me if I'm wrong), which was confirmed by that CM you spoke to.  But when you order over the phone - and in your case, get the Disney Visa discount - there will be a shipping charge.
> 
> I don't know if that all makes sense, but I think that's what the explanation would be for why you were charged shipping and what it means!



Yep Sherry, ordering over the phone requires shipping. They only allow eTickets for over the computer purchases


----------



## DisneyFairytale

iKristin said:


> Yep Sherry, ordering over the phone requires shipping. They only allow eTickets for over the computer purchases


Apparently it's not an issue to have etickets, because it says right under the options, that you can take those etickets right to the front gate with you when you go in.


----------



## Sherry E

iKristin said:


> Yep Sherry, ordering over the phone requires shipping. They only allow eTickets for over the computer purchases



Exactly.  eTickets are online tickets (I've ordered them myself).  In specialks' case, she was wondering how the other DIS'er got eTickets when she had ordered hers over the phone and had incurred the shipping charge.  But she had to order over the phone in order to get the Disney Visa discount - she couldn't get the discount online with eTickets.  So a phone order was necessary for that Visa discount, but the shipping negated some of the discount.




DisneyFairytale said:


> Apparently it's not an issue to have etickets, because it says right under the options, that you can take those etickets right to the front gate with you when you go in.



Yep, it's easy.  I've done that myself - printed the Halloween Party tickets at home and brought them to the turnstiles (except in that case they did not replace my eTicket with a real ticket.  They didn't give us any kind of ticket to even keep as a souvenir!).


----------



## DisneyFairytale

Ah perfect, thanks so much for confirming that Sherry. I know we've done many times for regular park tickets in the past, but despite having read you can those party tickets to the turn still, I have read different information on the forum-so thank you for confirming that.


----------



## kkmcan

Can you use an unactivated AP to get the discount? I have one but we won't activate it until October.  I also have a Disney Visa but I don't want to have shipping cost cut into our discount. 

BTW, how much is the shipping cost?


----------



## Sherry E

kkmcan said:


> Can you use an unactivated AP to get the discount? I have one but we won't activate it until October.  I also have a Disney Visa but I don't want to have shipping cost cut into our discount.
> 
> BTW, how much is the shipping cost?



I think the shipping when you order over the phone is $5 (someone correct me if I'm wrong on that), whether you use a Visa or any other form of payment and discount.  As long as the order is placed on the phone, it incurs shipping.  

You know, I'm not sure an AP that has not been activated yet would work for a discount.  Hmmm....  Good question.  My first guess would be no, because if you ordered tickets online to get your AP discount (I think online orders will accept AP discounts but not Disney Visa or DVC discounts, as I understand it), they would want your AP number and if it has not been activated yet the DLR system wouldn't recognize it.  You can always double check with Disney to be sure, but I would think the AP has to be activated first.


----------



## ConnieB

kkmcan said:


> Can you use an unactivated AP to get the discount? I have one but we won't activate it until October.  I also have a Disney Visa but I don't want to have shipping cost cut into our discount.
> 
> BTW, how much is the shipping cost?



Have never been to the Halloween Party (yet).....but in years past for the Christmas Party at WDW  (and so I suspect it's the same for Halloween) you have to have a VALID AP....by phone they required me to give them not just my AP number but each of the kids as well.......I'm sure online it's a matter of logging into the AP section to purchase so you'll need it then as well..........but, remember that these prices are good EXCEPT for the day of the party you want to go to.   So, when you arrive go purchase your tickets.  

Now...two things can go wrong with that stategy......you arrive on the day of the party so no chance to buy them early.....or the date you want to go sells out.    Not sure how to resolve either, except to say be sure to arrive at least one day early, and maybe be sure that your stay includes more than one party date in case one is sold out.   I don't recall a lot of dates selling out, but I'm sure there were some.


----------



## DisneyFairytale

Slightly off topic, but how do the disneyland park hours work on Halloween day? and how do the park hours work out with the Halloween party? is it normally really busy during the party? do they have a lot of people go?


----------



## Ms. Toad Esq.

I was so excited to find this thread! My DBF and I have decided to go to Disneyland in October for my birthday!!!   

I've been to Disneyland once before during Halloween but that was before the new Space Mountain overlay. One thing I didn't do last time (because I didn't know about it) was go meet the villains near ISAW, which I hope to do this time! Are they out there all day? Or only on certain days?

So excited!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyFairytale said:


> Slightly off topic, but how do the disneyland park hours work on Halloween day? and how do the park hours work out with the Halloween party? is it normally really busy during the party? do they have a lot of people go?



DisneyFairyTale -

Not off topic at all!  If it has to do with what goes on during HalloweenTime, then it's on topic in this thread.

I haven't been to DLR on Halloween itself (that's on my DLR bucket list) so I can't answer that, but I would imagine that party days might see pretty substantial crowds (though not necessarily awful) earlier in the day because people who are not attending the party will want to get in all their rides, etc. before they have to leave DL.  

Friday night parties will start at 7 p.m. and non-party guests will have to leave then.  Party guests will be allowed in at 4 p.m., so I would imagine that those 3 hours of overlap time (with both party guests and non-party guests in DL) will be very crowded.  Monday and Tuesday parties begin at 6 p.m., and party guests are allowed in at 3 p.m.

I tend to think that Tuesday parties are less crowded than Friday parties.  The party I went to a couple of years back (when it was still in DCA) was quite busy, but it was a Friday and it was the first night of the parties for the year.  People who attended the party in DL last year said the crowds (especially on Fridays) were pretty big, and that it wasn't the 'low crowd' scenario they had been hoping for.  I found the lines for rides to be just as long as they would have been otherwise on my party night.  Some folks echoed that same sentiment last year, while others said the lines for rides were good, but the lines for the treat stations were horrible!





Ms. Toad said:


> I was so excited to find this thread! My DBF and I have decided to go to Disneyland in October for my birthday!!!
> 
> I've been to Disneyland once before during Halloween but that was before the new Space Mountain overlay. One thing I didn't do last time (because I didn't know about it) was go meet the villains near ISAW, which I hope to do this time! Are they out there all day? Or only on certain days?
> 
> So excited!



Ms. Toad, Esq. - I'm so glad you found us too!

The Villains are in their photo spot every day during HalloweenTime, starting on the first day of the season.  The Villains you will see there rotate, however.  When you get in line for a photo, you may see Captain Hook, Queen of Hearts and Cruella, for example.  By the time you actually get up to take your photo, one of the Villains may have vanished!  That happened to us - we wanted 3 Villains but we only got 2!  They trade off - some of them will take breaks and another Villain will step in to take his/her place.  Or sometimes they just leave the space empty until someone shows up.  You will always see at least 2 Villains in the photo op area, but probably 3.

I don't know if the Villains stay there at night - I've only taken daytime Villain photos unless I was at the Halloween party.  It may just be a daytime photo thing, but hopefully someone else can confirm or deny that!  I don't think I've seen any nighttime Villains pictures from anyone at the IASW spot so far, unless it was at the actual party.


----------



## specialks

Sherry E said:


> I think the shipping when you order over the phone is $5 (someone correct me if I'm wrong on that), whether you use a Visa or any other form of payment and discount.  As long as the order is placed on the phone, it incurs shipping.



Thanks Sherry & iKristin for the clarification on why I was charged shipping , I feel much better and since we needed 4 tickets, we still saved $15 by purchasing them with the Visa via the phone.  An interesting note, she asked me if I wanted to pay with my Disney Visa and I had the feeling that I could have chosen to pay with a different card if I wanted.  That is different than the parks because on our last trip we were told that in order to get the Disney Visa discount at the park store, we had to make our purchase with that card.  I'm actually now wondering how they knew I actually had a Disney Visa... 

The $5 was the least expensive option which will get me the tickets in XX # of days (I think it was 10 days??).  They offered me higher priced shipping options if I needed the tickets sooner, but I didn't pay much attention to the costs (I think it was like $10 and $20) since I was trying to keep it cheap and knew I had plenty of time for them to arrive.


----------



## Ms. Toad Esq.

Sherry E said:


> The Villains are in their photo spot every day during HalloweenTime, starting on the first day of the season.  The Villains you will see there rotate, however.  When you get in line for a photo, you may see Captain Hook, Queen of Hearts and Cruella, for example.  By the time you actually get up to take your photo, one of the Villains may have vanished!  That happened to us - we wanted 3 Villains but we only got 2!  They trade off - some of them will take breaks and another Villain will step in to take his/her place.  Or sometimes they just leave the space empty until someone shows up.  You will always see at least 2 Villains in the photo op area, but probably 3.
> 
> I don't know if the Villains stay there at night - I've only taken daytime Villain photos unless I was at the Halloween party.  It may just be a daytime photo thing, but hopefully someone else can confirm or deny that!  I don't think I've seen any nighttime Villains pictures from anyone at the IASW spot so far, unless it was at the actual party.



That is so cool that they have them there every day for what sounds like a large part of the day! Thanks for the info. I'm so excited!


----------



## sassy*girl

Does anybody know how early they sale out of tickets for the Halloween party on Halloween night?


----------



## DisneyFairytale

sassy*girl said:


> Does anybody know how early they sale out of tickets for the Halloween party on Halloween night?



Im not sure, thats why we just bought ours. Im assuming if they are doing it now, is probably because they are expecting a lot of people and are planning a big event. If you are considering it, I would do it now and worst case scenario, try to sell them to someone else who wants to go.


----------



## mvf-m11c

sassy*girl said:


> Does anybody know how early they sale out of tickets for the Halloween party on Halloween night?



I didn't go on Halloween night for MHP, but I did buy tickets on Halloween day for my DB on October 8th of last year. I would assume that when it gets closer to Halloween the tickets will be sold out. If you plan on going to MHP on Halloween day, I would just buy them before they sell out. Someone needs to clarify if they have bought MHP tickets on that day.


----------



## disneydreamerbelle

In 2009 they were sold out the day of as we tried to get one more for someone in our party who changed their mind.


----------



## DisneyFairytale

Yea it sounds a bit dodgey. I would just buy tickets if you are looking into it.


----------



## iKristin

kkmcan said:


> Can you use an unactivated AP to get the discount? I have one but we won't activate it until October.  I also have a Disney Visa but I don't want to have shipping cost cut into our discount.
> 
> BTW, how much is the shipping cost?



I bought my tickets last year with the discount and my AP wasn't active yet. I purchased mine offline on the AP site.


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> I don't know if the Villains stay there at night - I've only taken daytime Villain photos unless I was at the Halloween party.  It may just be a daytime photo thing, but hopefully someone else can confirm or deny that!  I don't think I've seen any nighttime Villains pictures from anyone at the IASW spot so far, unless it was at the actual party.



I believe the Villains photo spot closed at either 5p or 6p but it did have dedicated hours. Also, I don't think it 'opened' last year until about 11a but I can't remember 100% for sure.


----------



## sassy*girl

I went ahead and ordered my tickets just to be on the safe side. That would be a major bummer if I waited and month and they sold out.  Figured if for some reason something comes up and we can't make it I could just ebay them for what I paid and get my money back.


----------



## aribelle

iKristin said:


> I bought my tickets last year with the discount and my AP wasn't active yet. I purchased mine offline on the AP site.



How were you able to access the AP site?  I have to log in to access it....when my AP is active it will open, but the day after it expires, I can still log in at Disney's site the same way, but the AP site won't open for me.


----------



## Curiouser&Curiouser

Bought our tickets just right now online.  Unfortunately I am going on a non discount day... figured I might as well be safe and get them early.

I am enjoying the warm weather and all, but OCTOBER HURRY UP!!


----------



## Sherry E

Curiouser&Curiouser said:


> Bought our tickets just right now online.  Unfortunately I am going on a non discount day... figured I might as well be safe and get them early.
> 
> I am enjoying the warm weather and all, but OCTOBER HURRY UP!!



I agree with the "October hurry up" sentiment!  This July is turning out to be warmer than last year's July so far, so I can only imagine August and September will be worse.  I hate heat.  I love Fall and Winter - and I love the holidays associated with Fall and Winter - because the daytime temperatures drop to a reasonable number and I don't feel like I'm burning to death!

Last year, some DIS'ers happened to be at DLR either on or pretty close to the opening weekend of HalloweenTime and the temperature was a record-breaking 113+ degrees or some crazy business.  That is NOT my idea of Fall or HalloweenTime at all.


----------



## iKristin

When it asked me for the barcode number for my AP, it's the barcode number on the paper at the top of your eTicket. It let me on the AP site the day I bought my AP even though it wasn't active.


----------



## PixiDustDears

So excited!  Our party tickets arrived today!!!  Is it October yet?  lol


----------



## Curiouser&Curiouser

Sherry E said:


> I agree with the "October hurry up" sentiment!  This July is turning out to be warmer than last year's July so far, so I can only imagine August and September will be worse.  I hate heat.  I love Fall and Winter - and I love the holidays associated with Fall and Winter - because the daytime temperatures drop to a reasonable number and I don't feel like I'm burning to death!
> 
> Last year, some DIS'ers happened to be at DLR either on or pretty close to the opening weekend of HalloweenTime and the temperature was a record-breaking 113+ degrees or some crazy business.  That is NOT my idea of Fall or HalloweenTime at all.



I dislike the heat too!!  Fall is my favorite season... it's cool, I can wear my cute sweaters, pumpkins and spice.  But it's been such a cold and rainy fall, winter and spring up here that some warmth is nice.  However, it's been extremely warm (90's) lately and I'm over it.  hehehe

We went to Disneyland one year for my birthday in June and I couldn't take it.  We just rushed around to all the AC attractions without lines.  And actually, when we went to the Halloween party last year, I think it may have been the first or second night, it was warm as well.  I remember sweating in my Tiger Lilly costume and it was a skirt!  We're going on the 21st, so hopefully it will be late enough in Oct. to get fall like temps.


----------



## Curiouser&Curiouser

PixiDustDears said:


> So excited!  Our party tickets arrived today!!!  Is it October yet?  lol



ALMOST OCTOBER!!  ONLY 85 DAYS!!!


----------



## candygirlIRE

Sherry E said:


> Last year, some DIS'ers happened to be at DLR either on or pretty close to the opening weekend of HalloweenTime and the temperature was a record-breaking 113+ degrees or some crazy business.  That is NOT my idea of Fall or HalloweenTime at all.





Wait?!?! Are you saying it was 113+ at the START of October!?!?!?!? Yowza!!! I guess we will re-think the packing we will do 

We are at the party on the 3rd!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Last year, some DIS'ers happened to be at DLR either on or pretty close to the opening weekend of HalloweenTime and the temperature was a record-breaking 113+ degrees or some crazy business.  That is NOT my idea of Fall or HalloweenTime at all.



Like me!! Haha, it was what 114 on the last day of my trip last year so about September 27th or something like that. It was intense!! I think it was already in the 100's before Disneyland even opened. It felt like it though, that's for sure.

So ... it looks like I _*might*_ be able to make it down for one Halloween Party! But shhhhhh, I don't want to jinx anything.


----------



## Sherry E

candygirlIRE said:


> Wait?!?! Are you saying it was 113+ at the START of October!?!?!?!? Yowza!!! I guess we will re-think the packing we will do
> 
> We are at the party on the 3rd!!!



candygirlIRE - 

No, it wasn't quite that crazy of a temperature last October, but in September last year, not too long after the Halloween season began at DLR (it started on 9/17 last year), it was that hot.  It was apparently the hottest day ever recorded in Los Angeles (which is where I live) - since weather recording began - on one of those days!  And the heat carried right over to Anaheim and DLR.  At least it wasn't the hottest day ever recorded anywhere on earth - only in Los Angeles!

I can imagine that walking around in Disneyland, with all that hot pavement everywhere, it was probably a nightmare for a lot of people during that extreme heatwave.  If I'd had my DLR trip planned for that specific time and it got that hot, I don't know what I would have done.  Heat is not my friend at all!  I might have had to stay inside the Animation Building in DCA for the entire trip.

September of last year was hotter than June or July had been.

But October can definitely get interesting in terms of weather.  A very sneaky, unpredictable month, October is.  It rained on at least one (maybe 2) of the Halloween party nights last year.  Other years in October it could be 90 degrees.  Or it could be dry, hot and very windy.  Or it could be pleasant and in the low 70's.  Or it could be cool and blustery.  I never know what I'm going to get with October!  It's always a surprise.





Belle Ella said:


> Like me!! Haha, it was what 114 on the last day of my trip last year so about September 27th or something like that. It was intense!! I think it was already in the 100's before Disneyland even opened. It felt like it though, that's for sure.
> 
> So ... it looks like I _*might*_ be able to make it down for one Halloween Party! But shhhhhh, I don't want to jinx anything.



Jessica - 

I vividly remembered that fellow DIS'er AmyPond was, unfortunately, one of the ones with a trip that coincided with that horrible September heatwave last year.  I remembered that you were there at least close to it because I remember you commenting somewhere about how you liked heat but that was even a bit too much for you.  For some reason my old, tired brain didn't connect the dots and remember that you were actually there right smack dab during the heatwave too!  But now that you've reminded me, it's all coming back - you were sure there right in the middle of it too!!

June and July were so mild in SoCal last year that I had a feeling September would be brutal - it was like Summer was playing catch-up because it under-performed in June and July!  Summer was going to catch us no matter what we did, so it made up for lost time in September and some of October!

So far June and July have been warmer in SoCal this year than they were last year, so I am hoping that this means September and October will be more of what we expect - warm, but not _inferno-hell-I'm burning alive and my skin is melting off_-type of heat.  'Cause that's just not good for anyone!

Not to contribute to jinxing you.....which date were you considering as a party date?  

I'm still on the fence about my party date, though I pretty much have it narrowed down to 2 or 3 choices.  I would want to use the PIN code for the hotel and that only leaves me with the second half of October.




In any case, HalloweenTime at DLR begins in just a little over 2 months!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Yeah, that day in September was killer. Even if I could forget the ehat itself  very vividly remember the aftermath on my drive home. The heat had me feeling so sick I couldn't finish the drive. I don't normally hate 114 degree days since it wasn't my first tangle with that kind of heat, but running nonstop around Disneyland in heat like that was brutal.

I will gladly take a 100 degree day though!

Um, let's see. Right now the date that is being tossed around is October 3, the first Monday of October.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Yeah, that day in September was killer. Even if I could forget the ehat itself  very vividly remember the aftermath on my drive home. The heat had me feeling so sick I couldn't finish the drive. I don't normally hate 114 degree days since it wasn't my first tangle with that kind of heat, but running nonstop around Disneyland in heat like that was brutal.
> 
> I will gladly take a 100 degree day though!
> 
> Um, let's see. Right now the date that is being tossed around is October 3, the first Monday of October.



Yes!  Now that you mention it, I remember you talking about the drive home in your TR.  You had to stop somewhere and spend the night unexpectedly on the way home becase you were feeling so awful, right?  That heat caught up with you - and you have age and health on your side.  I shudder to think what that heat could have been like in DLR for elderly folks or people with certain health disadvantages!  Yikes!  That could have been one very, very crowded Animation Building in DCA or one very, very crowded GCH lobby as everyone sought refuge from burning to death!

Well, if your party night plan changes and you decide to go to one of the ones in the second half of October (like 10/21, 10/25 or 10/28), let me know!  Hopefully 10/3 will work out for you (no jinxing allowed!).


----------



## DisneyFairytale

Oh I will take whatever weather they have. Here in Calgary it snows on halloween night-definitely tshirt weather for us either way when we are in anaheim-cannot wait!


----------



## Janell

As a local So Cal it can be very warm in Sept and Oct.  We have even had high 80's on Chirstmas Day before, due to what they call Santa Ana Winds, winds known in from the East, our cool winds come off the Ocean from the West.

Anyhow Pack layers and you will be fine.  Weather here can change in min during Santa Ana Wind season usually fall into early winter.  One year at DL on New Years Eve we were waiting for the count down it was about 10:30 pm, we were cold snuggled together.  The winds kicked up and suddley we were hot took off our jackets.  Santa Ana winds had kicked up and the forecast said nothing about the possibility of winds.  You just never know so layering is what we do year round.


----------



## StyledSugar

We were there for the opening day of the Halloween events last year (it was our last day there) and it was hot even then! Heard it hit record temps a day or two after we left. Beautiful weather our whole trip though!

We are heading back this year and will end up in Disneyland for the Halloween festivities! We go to Vegas first and then off to California on the 31st. Already have our tickets for the Halloween event that day and we can't wait!! Should be a great trip and much better than the weather we get here in Calgary like another poster said. lol


----------



## Sherry E

StyledSugar said:


> We were there for the opening day of the Halloween events last year (it was our last day there) and it was hot even then! Heard it hit record temps a day or two after we left. Beautiful weather our whole trip though!
> 
> We are heading back this year and will end up in Disneyland for the Halloween festivities! We go to Vegas first and then off to California on the 31st. Already have our tickets for the Halloween event that day and we can't wait!! Should be a great trip and much better than the weather we get here in Calgary like another poster said. lol



So you'll be at the Halloween party on Halloween?  That should be so much fun!

Actually, I think I would love the Calgary weather! 

Yes, there were record-breaking temps shortly after that time you mentioned in September last year - the hottest day ever in recorded history for Los Angeles.  (Not fun for me at all!)

In fact, it was in the 80's on November 13th last year (first day of the holiday season at DLR) and it was in the 80's and 90's on some of my December DLR trip days (between 12/12 - 12/15).  It's not always that hot in November and December, but last year was weird.

I am one of those people who likes to take my DLR trips in the Fall and Winter specifically, purposely for the cooler temperatures.  Bring on the 60-degree days and the 50-degree evenings and I am a happy camper!  I'm not a Summer trip DLR person anymore.  So you can imagine my annoyance at being in DLR in December last year and it was 90 degrees on one day and in the 80's on another day.  But, the real, genuine SoCal Summer weather was delayed last year - it didn't kick in when it normally would kick in - so it seemed like all the heat was unleashed in late Summer and Fall.

But, as I mentioned earlier today, October is a very sneaky, tricky month that could go in many directions, weather-wise - it's always a surprise and you never know what you'll get, which I guess makes it fun!


----------



## StyledSugar

We were there in February about 5 years back and it was collllllllllllllllllllllllllllld. Hoodies and jeans everyday. It was very disappointing. lol We loved the weather last year because we basically had zero summer here so it was nice to see the sun consistently for a week. lol 

As long as we don't get rain the entire trip then I'll be happy. I know it's a possibility though so we'll deal with it and still have a great time!

I doubt you'd like our Halloween night here. I remember one year when it was -32 celcius (not sure what the conversion is but let's just call it flippin' cold!) and snow. We rarely get a Halloween without the white stuff so the kids will be in their glory there! It's a suprise trip for them so we are super excited. They know they are going but they think we are leaving November 26th instead of October 26th.


----------



## Sherry E

StyledSugar said:


> We were there in February about 5 years back and it was collllllllllllllllllllllllllllld. Hoodies and jeans everyday. It was very disappointing. lol We loved the weather last year because we basically had zero summer here so it was nice to see the sun consistently for a week. lol
> 
> As long as we don't get rain the entire trip then I'll be happy. I know it's a possibility though so we'll deal with it and still have a great time!
> 
> I doubt you'd like our Halloween night here. I remember one year when it was -32 celcius (not sure what the conversion is but let's just call it flippin' cold!) and snow. We rarely get a Halloween without the white stuff so the kids will be in their glory there! It's a suprise trip for them so we are super excited. They know they are going but they think we are leaving November 26th instead of October 26th.



February tends to be one of our coldest - and often rainiest - months in SoCal.  Just like our intense Summer heat is sometimes delayed to early Fall, our "Winter weather" (and I use that term loosely because I know we don't get the same kind of Winter weather than Canada or even the rest of the U.S. gets) tends to come late.  That's not to say that we wouldn't see rain or cold temperatures in December too, but many times IF we are going to get pounded with rain in a given year, it happens in late January and into February.

Now, being cold at Disneyland I don't mind!  Some of my best trips have been ones when it was 30 degrees at night (or maybe 40 degrees), and I had to bundle up in bulky coats and mittens and ear muffs and all kinds of things.  It may not be the kind of cold that you'd find in other states and countries, but for SoCal it's cold - and I love it!  I am the most miserable when I am hot and can't get comfortable no matter how much water I drink.

You may get a kick out of seeing the 'crossover' period between the Halloween decor and the Christmas decor at Disneyland.  I was reminded of this when you said you usually have snow on Halloween night!  It may be hot in October, possibly, but you will still see 'snow'....Because you will be there on Halloween, you will be able to see pumpkins everywhere BUT you will also see that 'snow' has magically appeared on the Castle overnight, even before Halloween season ends, in preparation for the holiday season.  It makes for some interesting photos if you can get an angle that includes pumpkins and snow on the Castle in the background.

So, technically, you won't be totally out of your element!  I guess you will still see a little bit of snow (fake though it may be) on Halloween while you're at DLR, but you just won't have the freezing temperatures to go with it!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Yes!  Now that you mention it, I remember you talking about the drive home in your TR.  You had to stop somewhere and spend the night unexpectedly on the way home becase you were feeling so awful, right?  That heat caught up with you - and you have age and health on your side.  I shudder to think what that heat could have been like in DLR for elderly folks or people with certain health disadvantages!  Yikes!  That could have been one very, very crowded Animation Building in DCA or one very, very crowded GCH lobby as everyone sought refuge from burning to death!
> 
> Well, if your party night plan changes and you decide to go to one of the ones in the second half of October (like 10/21, 10/25 or 10/28), let me know!  Hopefully 10/3 will work out for you (no jinxing allowed!).



It probably didn't help that I wasn't a water drinker back then. I mean, I'm still not but I drink more than I did this time last year! Man did that kick my butt. I'll be more prepared this year so SoCal can bring on the heat. I won't mind. Haha, so says the DIS's resident Heat Miser. 

I doubt I would be able to make any other dates if this falls through. The brilliance in it is that I don't have to take time off from work since Monday/Tuesday are my normal days off so I can drive down Sunday after work, do the party on Monday and then drive home sometime on Tuesday. But if something changes I will let you know! Someday we need to meet up actually *at* Disneyland lady!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> It probably didn't help that I wasn't a water drinker back then. I mean, I'm still not but I drink more than I did this time last year! Man did that kick my butt. I'll be more prepared this year so SoCal can bring on the heat. I won't mind. Haha, so says the DIS's resident Heat Miser.
> 
> I doubt I would be able to make any other dates if this falls through. The brilliance in it is that I don't have to take time off from work since Monday/Tuesday are my normal days off so I can drive down Sunday after work, do the party on Monday and then drive home sometime on Tuesday. But if something changes I will let you know! Someday we need to meet up actually *at* Disneyland lady!



Not that it wasn't exciting to meet up on my street!

I considered an actual Halloween night party as well as the other dates I mentioned, which would be Monday and it fits into my narrow PIN code window.  But I just envisioned that it would be more crowded than I was prepared to deal with.  Initially I wanted an early October party - until the PIN code thingy came and prevented that plan from happening.

In any case, I still have a whooooooole long week booked at the PPH in late November/early December (in fact, I think that Meredith might be at DLR at some point during my time frame too, from what she said she was considering!), and I'm checking out on Monday, 12/5, so if I can get my frustrating out of state friends to finally hone in on when they are joining me (which would more than likely be during the November portion of the week, but just not sure exactly which dates yet), and you're able to venture this way, let me know!

ETA: Water drinking takes some getting used to - I used to hate it and would not drink it.  Now I drink it all the time - but it IS boring, that's for sure!


----------



## StyledSugar

Sherry E said:


> You may get a kick out of seeing the 'crossover' period between the Halloween decor and the Christmas decor at Disneyland.  I was reminded of this when you said you usually have snow on Halloween night!  It may be hot in October, possibly, but you will still see 'snow'....Because you will be there on Halloween, you will be able to see pumpkins everywhere BUT you will also see that 'snow' has magically appeared on the Castle overnight, even before Halloween season ends, in preparation for the holiday season.  It makes for some interesting photos if you can get an angle that includes pumpkins and snow on the Castle in the background.
> 
> So, technically, you won't be totally out of your element!  I guess you will still see a little bit of snow (fake though it may be) on Halloween while you're at DLR, but you just won't have the freezing temperatures to go with it!



Yes I'm looking forward to the crossover. How quickly do they begin getting the Christmas decorations up after Halloween is over? We're really hoping to see a bit of the Christmas stuff this year! It was fun last year because it seemed like every day we went to the park in the morning there would be new decorations added for the Halloween event. It was very neat! We're hoping we see a bit of this with the Christmas stuff this year.


----------



## Sherry E

StyledSugar said:


> Yes I'm looking forward to the crossover. How quickly do they begin getting the Christmas decorations up after Halloween is over? We're really hoping to see a bit of the Christmas stuff this year! It was fun last year because it seemed like every day we went to the park in the morning there would be new decorations added for the Halloween event. It was very neat! We're hoping we see a bit of this with the Christmas stuff this year.



I just replied over in the November Check-In thread!  You will definitely see some things but I'm not sure how much.  The decorations pretty much begin to go up, a little bit at a time, as soon as Halloween is over, and maybe before (like the snow on the Castle).  But they don't get into full swing until at least the opening day of the season.

Don't hesitate to join us in the Disneyland at Christmas Time Superthread too (even though your trip isn't going to technically be a Christmas trip), just to get an idea of some of the things you will see in early November, such as New Orleans Square's decorations and some other stuff (Page 1/Post #2 of that thread is the one with links to photos and Page 1/Post #3 is the holiday info).  The Superthread basically covers the period from early November to early January!


----------



## StyledSugar

Great, thanks!!


----------



## iKristin

Just an FYI to all...Pirates is going down for refurbishment in September until November 24th!!! No POTC this Halloween


----------



## PittypatBR

iKristin said:


> Just an FYI to all...Pirates is going down for refurbishment in September until November 24th!!! No POTC this Halloween



NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## oumagic

We finally decided and bought tickets to the October 3 party. Probably going to hit the beach in the morning and then come back for the party that afternoon. Thanks for all of the info!

It will be me, wife and 2 kids because the grandparents going with us opted out of the Halloween fun.


----------



## Sherry E

oumagic said:


> We finally decided and bought tickets to the October 3 party. Probably going to hit the beach in the morning and then come back for the party that afternoon. Thanks for all of the info!
> 
> It will be me, wife and 2 kids because the grandparents going with us opted out of the Halloween fun.



That's great!  Are the grandparents staying back at the hotel or just doing something else in DCA or DTD while you and the family hit the party?  It's too bad they don't want to go to the party - they'd probably enjoy it!  

That sounds like a good plan - to hit the beach or do something else first.  In early October, chances are it will still be quite warm so it will be good for the beach!  Even though October in general can be unpredictable, the early days of October are usually still carrying some leftover heat.


----------



## oumagic

We love the beach in the fall. We have spent a few fall trips wearing sweatshirts while walking the beach. Last year's fall trip was the kids first to Disney (Sept 19, IIRC) and the pools were too cold but we still had a blast. We were there on a chilly week and then you all were blasted with a heat wave after we left.

The grandparents just think they will be too tired that night for Disney fun. We drive in on Sunday and will head straight to Disney and be up late (Sunday was our only fireworks day last year).  After the late Sunday and day at the beach, they are going to want to recharge their batteries.  They will probably be eating dinner at 5 and in their room with a bottle of wine by 7, so I am not going to feel too bad for them


----------



## tzeitel

We are so close I can taste it! Well I am tasting my Lean Cusine but it has a DLR Halloween aftertaste!


----------



## Kristina

Hi! Normaly I'd read through to find the info in a thread like this but I'm on the phone with my friend in CA and I'm wondering if on Friday the 15th, since Holloween hasn't begun, will there be any fireworks or Fantasmic do you think? You are often quick to answer so maybe someone is out there listening ! Defo going on the 16th but wondering about friday as well! Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

Kristina said:


> Hi! Normaly I'd read through to find the info in a thread like this but I'm on the phone with my friend in CA and I'm wondering if on Friday the 15th, since Holloween hasn't begun, will there be any fireworks or Fantasmic do you think? You are often quick to answer so maybe someone is out there listening ! Defo going on the 16th but wondering about friday as well! Thanks!



Hi, Kristina!

HalloweenTime actually begins on Friday, September 16 this year.  So are you saying you're going to be in the parks on Thursday, September 15th, or will you be there on opening day of Halloween Time?

Here is the September 2010 schedule, so you can have an idea of what may be showing and which entertainment options are available (although there was no Soundsational Parade last year so I'm not sure why that's showing on last year's calendar!):

http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=9&year=2010

I would think that the fireworks and Fantasmic would show on Friday through the weekend, but I'm not sure about Thursday, 9/15 without checking that schedule from last year.


----------



## Kristina

Thank you Sherry, yes I will be there on opening day the 16th and was wondering if I should plan my other day on the 15th or the Saturday the 17th. Thank you for your quick thinking there with the schedule . I get in a frenzy when I realise I'm actually going to buy airfare, book the hotel and go, and then I can't even think straight. Calmed down now ! The schedule is showing no fireworks or Fantasmic on thursday which I think sounds alright although perhaps the Haunted Mansion and the decorations will not be up either. 

Hmm decisions decisions! Fun decisions!!! Do you think perhaps they will be up, if not no bother. I think I am leaning towards thursday just in case the crowds are a little lighter. I'll have 3 days in all and am super excited !


----------



## Sherry E

Kristina said:


> Thank you Sherry, yes I will be there on opening day the 16th and was wondering if I should plan my other day on the 15th or the Saturday the 17th. Thank you for your quick thinking there with the schedule . I get in a frenzy when I realise I'm actually going to buy airfare, book the hotel and go, and then I can't even think straight. Calmed down now ! The schedule is showing no fireworks or Fantasmic on thursday which I think sounds alright although perhaps the Haunted Mansion and the decorations will not be up either.
> 
> Hmm decisions decisions! Fun decisions!!! Do you think perhaps they will be up, if not no bother. I think I am leaning towards thursday just in case the crowds are a little lighter. I'll have 3 days in all and am super excited !



Kristina -

You're very welcome!

You raise an interesting point about whether or not there will be decorations up on Thursday, September 15.  THe short answer is yes, there will be some decorations but it won't be the full Halloween experience until 9/16.

This is something I was thinking about the other day - even though there are official season start dates for Halloween Time and the holidays at DLR, and usually those are the days on which all the seasonal entertainment and attractions begin, the lines are becoming more and more blurred as to when things actually begin.

For example, on Thursday (and probably even Wednesday, September 14), you will see the giant Mickey pumpkin up on Main Street, asd well as the character pumpkins above the turnstiles at the entry to DL.  You may even see some of the pumpkins along Main Street that usually sit on balconies or in window sills.  You will probably see the Ray Bradbury Halloween Tree in Frontierland, too.  Also - and this is a biggie - it is highly likely that Haunted Mansion Holiday will have a soft opening on 9/15, ahead of the season start date.  I would venture to say that 99% of the Halloween decor will be up and out on 9/15.

(It happens like this for the holidays too - the season may begin on 11/14 this year, but most likely IASW Holiday will open before that, and decorations begin to go up in early November.  But there's still a lot of extra stuff at the hotels that goes up post-Thanksgiving, so it's not all up before 11/14.  They kind of roll out the holiday decorations in stages.)

So this begs the question...does the "official" start date of a season even mean much of anything anymore if 99% of the decorations are up before that date?  In other words, what would be so special Halloween-wise about September 16th that is not happening on September 15?

Basically, I guess DLR has to have an official start date for the seasonal festivities - primarily the entertainment.  But when people arrive at DLR on 9/14 and 9/15 they will think they have seen Halloween Time!

What will begin on 9/16 and probably not one second sooner is the Halloween Round-Up in Frontierland (a real gem, full of intricately carved, detailed character pumpkins), and the various characters on Main Street in their Halloween costumes (like Donald as a pumpkin and Goofy as a skeleton).  Also, the Villains photo spot in Fantasyland will be up and running.

Otherwise, just in terms of random pumpkin decor, Fall merchandise and treats - I think it will all be there on 9/15 or sooner.  Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy may or may not open the day before 9/16.  And HMH is a likely bet for a soft opening ahead of schedule.

It will definitely be a little less crowded, I think, on 9/15 than it will be on Saturday, 9/17.  But if you choose Thursday as your other day, make sure you allow yourself time on Friday, 9/16 to do/see those specific Halloween things that will begin on that day


----------



## Kristina

Interesting post Sherry! I guess it is just too difficult for them to get everything up overnight, or did they use to be able too, and if so, were there perhaps not as many or as spectacular decorations years ago?
As I was reading I felt I had decided correctly on choosing thursday. I will be visiting on the 12 also, for my birthday ! However, and I will be going to the park on the 12th but most likely, very likely the Haunted Mansion and Space Mountain will be down then yes? So, while I will be able to experience them on Friday for opening day for sure, do I want to risk not being able to on do either on thursday?

Some decorations and treats and even if there were none on thursday, that would have been alright although what you have described sounds awesome and I'm so excited and prefer them up! I know though that I'll really want Haunted up for soft opening like you said..otherwise maybe Friday and saturday would be better for me! Well I'll have to ponder but, most likely I'll go with the chance of soft openings on thursday! 
Thank you! You are a wealth of knowledge and we are so lucky to have you on this thread !! 

I'm going to Disneyland !!!


----------



## Sherry E

Kristina said:


> Interesting post Sherry! I guess it is just too difficult for them to get everything up overnight, or did they use to be able too, and if so, were there perhaps not as many or as spectacular decorations years ago?
> As I was reading I felt I had decided correctly on choosing thursday. I will be visiting on the 12 also, for my birthday ! However, and I will be going to the park on the 12th but most likely, very likely the Haunted Mansion and Space Mountain will be down then yes? So, while I will be able to experience them on Friday for opening day for sure, do I want to risk not being able to on do either on thursday?
> 
> Some decorations and treats and even if there were none on thursday, that would have been alright although what you have described sounds awesome and I'm so excited and prefer them up! I know though that I'll really want Haunted up for soft opening like you said..otherwise maybe Friday and saturday would be better for me! Well I'll have to ponder but, most likely I'll go with the chance of soft openings on thursday!
> Thank you! You are a wealth of knowledge and we are so lucky to have you on this thread !!
> 
> I'm going to Disneyland !!!



Kristina - 

Thank you for the kind words.  That's very nice of you to say and I really appreciate it.

You're right - there's just too much to do in getting Disneyland ready for Halloween Time to be able to do it all overnight.  I wish there was some way they could manage to keep everything under wraps until the official opening day so that, let's say, on 9/15 you would see 'regular Disneyland,' and then on 9/16 you'd come back to the park in the morning and it would be miraculously transformed for the Halloween season.  

I think it would kind of add to the magic and wonder of it all to see a completely different season take center stage overnight.  Just like how 'Santa' delivers all of his presents while children are asleep, then when they wake up on Christmas morning there are presents under the tree and stockings stuffed, in my mind I would like to think there are little 'Halloween Santas' and their elves hard at work in Disneyland between 9/15 and 9/16, creating their magic in the wee hours of the night and then unveiling the surprise the next morning!

But, because the Halloween transformation is more gradual and not sudden, there will be bits and pieces of it appearing here and there before the official starting day, which will be good for those September visitors who can't be there on 9/16. 

DLR has actually scaled down Halloween Time quite a bit from what it was even just a couple of years ago.  DCA has virtually no traces of the season whatsoever anymore.  A few years ago there were candy corn CALIFORNIA letters in front of DCA, there was Halloween or monster-themed music playing in DCA, there was Candy Corn Acres in DCA, there were Villains in DCA, there was a Halloween-ized floral Mickey (wearing a mask) at the entrance of Disneyland...it was bigger and better overall.  And in 2009, the Halloween Screams fireworks were available to the general public (not just people attending the Halloween party) for the entire season, starting on the official opening day in September that year.

As the Halloween season has gotten more popular, oddly, the decorations have been minimized!  I suppose this largely has to do with the massive makeover happening in DCA and all the construction...but that excuse will only hold water for so long.  After all the work is complete next year (even though I have a hunch they are going to be running behind schedule at DCA), I'd better start seeing some pumpkins in DCA!

You're correct - more likely than not, both Haunted Mansion Holiday and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy will still be closed on 9/12.  I think 9/15 is a possibility for soft openings because Haunted Mansion Holiday has soft opened in the past here and there.  If you do choose 9/15 as your other day, make sure to keep walking by HMH (especially in the evening) to see if it's opened.

Otherwise, worst case scenario, you'll be able to ride both of those rides on 9/16, you'll be able to see the Halloween Round-Up on 9/16, pay a visit to the Villains in Fantasyland on 9/16, and take pictures with characters in their Halloween costumes on 9/16.  All of the other decorations will probably be out on 9/14 or 9/15 and the Halloween food and merchandise will begin to appear as soon as the Summer season ends in early September, so you will see pumpkin souvenirs even when you're there on 9/12!

You'll have a wonderful time!


----------



## camidges

Hubby gave me the "green light"  and I just ordered tickets for the Oct 14th party!  I've never been to the MHP, and don't know what to expect but I am so excited to be able to go this year with my son!  He will probably go as Mario - he is a HUGE mario fan!    

Here's a quick question:  If you already have park admission, does everyone get kicked out and then you will have to re-enter with your party tickets?  Just wondering how that will work - as we will have a 3 day parkhopper and will be in DL all day, not just for the party...

Thanks for all the help and tips!


----------



## KCmike

Wishing I lived closer....


----------



## Sherry E

camidges said:


> Hubby gave me the "green light"  and I just ordered tickets for the Oct 14th party!  I've never been to the MHP, and don't know what to expect but I am so excited to be able to go this year with my son!  He will probably go as Mario - he is a HUGE mario fan!
> 
> Here's a quick question:  If you already have park admission, does everyone get kicked out and then you will have to re-enter with your party tickets?  Just wondering how that will work - as we will have a 3 day parkhopper and will be in DL all day, not just for the party...
> 
> Thanks for all the help and tips!



camidges - 

How exciting!  I'm so glad you get to go to your very first MHP!

Okay, as to how it works...well, assuming that you are in DL or DCA earlier in the day, you will probably want to leave at a certain point to get ready (or get your son ready) for the party.  You will need to go somewhere to change into costumes.  You will not be allowed to be in DL in costume until the time window opens for party guests.  On your night (a Friday), even though the party begins at 7 p.m. you will be allowed into DL at 4 p.m., so you can enter in costume from 4 p.m. on.

If you choose not to wear costumes and just decide to stay in DL all day with your Hoppers until the party begins, I think that what happens is you will have to bring your party ticket over to a check-in point inside Disneyland (someone please correct me if I'm wrong!) before 7 p.m. and they will issue you a wristband which you will need to be able to do anything during the party.  Apparently the CM's definitely check for wristbands after the party begins.  I don't think you actually need to exit the park and then enter again.  You just have to get that wristband!

Anyone who does not have a wristband and party ticket has to leave at 7 p.m. or shortly thereafter, and at 6 p.m. on Mondays or Tuesdays.

If you happen to be in DCA or somewhere other than DL, just make sure you have your party tickets with you and you can enter for the party - in costume or otherwise- anytime after 4 p.m.





KCmike said:


> Wishing I lived closer....




Mike - Wow!  That's an awesome photo (as all of your pictures are)!  So spooky and ominous!  I love the interesting lighting effect.


----------



## Sherry E

Forgot to mention - today is July 16.  You know what this means?



*Halloween Time begins in 2 months - 

on September 16!!!!!​*



Is everyone ready?  Actually, it's in just under 9 weeks that the season begins, but it will fly by in no time.  It's hard to imagine that a Fall 'season' at DLR will be starting one week before Fall even begins on the calendar.  I'm sure it will be Summer-like in temperature.  

But there will be pumpkins and villains galore, characters in costume, pumpkin-flavored treats, a fresh new gingerbread centerpiece in the ballroom scene of Haunted Mansion Holiday (can't wait to see what it is this year!), lovely Autumn flower beds, Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy and lots of spooky souvenirs!!


Be sure to catch a sometimes-overlooked element of Halloween Time decor.  *The Halloween display on the Tram Path*.  If you happen to take the tram from the Mickey & Friends parking structure to DTD, or if you walk along the tram path for any reason, you will see an adorable Halloween character display, with Mickey, Minnie, Donald, quite a few pumpkins, etc.  It's a hidden gem - and I say "hidden" because not everyone takes the tram in nor do they walk along the path, and so they miss it.  It's the sort of display that you will miss unless you specifically walk or travel on that path and yet, it's cute enough to put inside one of the parks.  I'm actually not sure why it isn't in one of the parks, where I think it would be so much more fitting.

I would bet that many people never know this Halloween display is even there.  Even if you do take the tram, sometimes you are traveling so fast past the display that it's hard to get a photo.  Some folks have had good luck getting photos of the display from one of the levels of the M&F parking stucture itself.





Our dear friend Creepy Dancing Guy - otherwise known as this guy  - still has a reason to boogie!  Halloween Time is almost here!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Woo Hoo on the 2 month mark!!!   Of course, without having our tickets/money in hand is making me nervous as the dates get closer & closer......darned ol' IRS!!!   Still excited about our upcoming trip but would be even more excited if I had those Trick or Treat Party tickets purchased!!!  (hope the government gets things figured out before they go "bankrupt" that could really put a damper on our travel plans)


----------



## Mickeybell

Yeah!!! I just made our last payment for our trip!!!  Doing the Happy Dance!!!  Halloween time here we come! Yeah!


----------



## CLR4321

I've never done the Halloween party, and was just wondering.  I see the ticket prices are more on some days.  Are the Halloween parties all the same, or do they have extra goodies on the higher ticket price days?  Or is it just because of the day of the week?


----------



## Sherry E

Mickeybell said:


> Yeah!!! I just made our last payment for our trip!!!  Doing the Happy Dance!!!  Halloween time here we come! Yeah!



Mickeybell - Yay!  for making that final payment!  It feels good, doesn't it?




DizNee Luver said:


> Woo Hoo on the 2 month mark!!!   Of course, without having our tickets/money in hand is making me nervous as the dates get closer & closer......darned ol' IRS!!!   Still excited about our upcoming trip but would be even more excited if I had those Trick or Treat Party tickets purchased!!!  (hope the government gets things figured out before they go "bankrupt" that could really put a damper on our travel plans)



Laurie, I was reading in your TR about the IRS situation.  I have confidence it will all work out for you, but I know that you must have some butterflies in your stomach as we get closer and closer to the Halloween season.  It seems like it's getting very close and you want to know, of course, that the $$$ issue will be taken care of.  I hate that 'hanging in limbo' feeling!




CLR4321 said:


> I've never done the Halloween party, and was just wondering.  I see the ticket prices are more on some days.  Are the Halloween parties all the same, or do they have extra goodies on the higher ticket price days?  Or is it just because of the day of the week?



It's just because of the day of the week, sadly.  There is nothing different at any of the higher-priced parties except for that there may be more people at the party and they start an hour later than the less costly parties.  (Mondays and Tuesdays will probably be less crowded than Fridays, and on those nights the party begins at 6 p.m. instead of 7 p.m.)


----------



## CLR4321

Thanks Sherry!   I just wanted to be sure that I get the entire experience, and wasn't missing something.  I figured it was just because of the day of the week, but wanted to be sure.  I was planning DL for 2 weekday days when I am in SoCal, so that actually works out perfectly.


----------



## ConnieB

Sherry E said:


> It's just because of the day of the week, sadly.  There is nothing different at any of the higher-priced parties except for that there may be more people at the party and they start an hour later than the less costly parties.  (Mondays and Tuesdays will probably be less crowded than Fridays, and on those nights the party begins at 6 p.m. instead of 7 p.m.)



Yes, the start times are different, but the length of the parties are the same on all nights....Mon/Tues are 6pm to 11pm Fri/Sat are 7pm to midnight.  

The price difference is one of those purely money making things that not just Disney does....hotels are more expensive on Fri/Sat which has never made sense to me....if I'm in the same hotel room on Thurs why am I paying more on Friday?  Because they can.   It's all about the supply demand....those who live locally and work during the week prefer to go on Fri/Sat so they aren't dog tired before they even get to the party and more tired when they have to get up the next morning, lol.    Why do some restaurants charge a higher price for dinner for the same meal they serve at lunch for a lower cost?  Sure, occasionally the lunch is a smaller serving size and I agree with that, but so often it's the exact same plate but higher because it's dinner when more people go out to eat.  Many entertainment venues do the same thing.....the ballet is the exact same show on Saturday afternoon as it is on Saturday night, but it's about 40% more expensive at night.  

Ok...climbing off my rant chair now, lol.


----------



## Sherry E

ConnieB said:


> Yes, the start times are different, but the length of the parties are the same on all nights....Mon/Tues are 6pm to 11pm Fri/Sat are 7pm to midnight.
> 
> The price difference is one of those purely money making things that not just Disney does....hotels are more expensive on Fri/Sat which has never made sense to me....if I'm in the same hotel room on Thurs why am I paying more on Friday?  Because they can.   It's all about the supply demand....those who live locally and work during the week prefer to go on Fri/Sat so they aren't dog tired before they even get to the party and more tired when they have to get up the next morning, lol.    Why do some restaurants charge a higher price for dinner for the same meal they serve at lunch for a lower cost?  Sure, occasionally the lunch is a smaller serving size and I agree with that, but so often it's the exact same plate but higher because it's dinner when more people go out to eat.  Many entertainment venues do the same thing.....the ballet is the exact same show on Saturday afternoon as it is on Saturday night, but it's about 40% more expensive at night.
> 
> Ok...climbing off my rant chair now, lol.



It's okay - we all get on the rant chair now and then!  Wow, that ballet example is a scary one!  Seriously, 40% more expensive just because it's at night?  Same exact show, just hours later?  _Yikes_, is all I have to say.  That is just madness.  I can see paying 10% more because it's more convenient to go at night in some cases, for some people, but for a 40% difference I would force myself to go in the afternoon.

Even on the AP hotel calendar, the supposed "good" AP rates can vary dramatically from one day of the week to another.  A Tuesday can have an almost reasonable hotel rate of, say, $149-ish or so (depends on the season and the month), but a few days later on Friday, suddenly it hikes up to $200+.  And we won't even get into the price differences at the hotels between the peak seasons (summer & the holidays and some parts of Halloween Time) and the off-peak times.  That's just crazy business.  I can see why more and more folks are either staying off-property now, or they are going on early weekdays rather than on weekends, or they are going to DLR during off-peak seasons.  It's getting so costly to stay onsite that there is almost no other option than to do one of those things, if not all of the above.


----------



## kkmcan

I saw this thread was on the 2nd page so I had to bump it up!

I have been getting super excited for fall! I guess because my kids only have 3 weeks left of summer and then school starts.  

We didn't go to DL last Halloweentime but we did in 2008 and 2009 and we did the TOT party those years as well.  I'm so happy to see all the pics of the good chocolate candy they handed out last year!! 

I've been reading thru some of the posts from last year on this thread and I noticed someone mentioned a Haunted Gingerbread house that you could make at Jazz Kitchen in DTD.  Anyone know how much that costs or have pics of their haunted gingerbread house?

Also, the gingerbread beignets- are they only found in Cafe Orleans or also at the window in NO square? I'd love to try the gingerbread ones but we won't be doing a meal at Cafe Orleans. 

Thanks for any replies!!


----------



## Sherry E

kkmcan said:


> I saw this thread was on the 2nd page so I had to bump it up!
> 
> I have been getting super excited for fall! I guess because my kids only have 3 weeks left of summer and then school starts.
> 
> We didn't go to DL last Halloweentime but we did in 2008 and 2009 and we did the TOT party those years as well.  I'm so happy to see all the pics of the good chocolate candy they handed out last year!!
> 
> I've been reading thru some of the posts from last year on this thread and I noticed someone mentioned a Haunted Gingerbread house that you could make at Jazz Kitchen in DTD.  Anyone know how much that costs or have pics of their haunted gingerbread house?
> 
> Also, the gingerbread beignets- are they only found in Cafe Orleans or also at the window in NO square? I'd love to try the gingerbread ones but we won't be doing a meal at Cafe Orleans.
> 
> Thanks for any replies!!



kkmcan - 

When I saw your question about the gingerbread house workshop at Jazz Kitchen, I remembered that someone had kindly posted photos of their workshop creation last year.  I thought they had posted photos in the previous Halloween thread - I was almost positive - but when I looked, I couldn't find them.  I even used the search feature and couldn't find them - and I am usually pretty good at finding threads and posts!  This was driving me nuts - nuts I tell you!

Then I started to question what I remembered and thought that maybe the pictures were in the old Christmas thread instead, and were of the holiday houses and not the haunted houses!

In any case, hopefully some photos will materialize for you soon!

As for price of the gingerbread house workshp, from what I recall reading, it is something like $50 for one adult and child, and an extra $10 per person.  I'm sure the price has gone up slightly since I read that, but that's the general ballpark.  As soon as this year's workshop info comes out, I will put a link to it here in the first post.

As for the gingerbread beignets, I think they are only at Cafe Orleans, but I seem to recall someone mentioning that they were going to check the mint julep place to see if they were selling them too.  I think CO must be the only place because some folks were saying they'd have to eat at CO just to get the beignets.

What I'm wondering is, since the beignets were so popular last year (I think they even kept them during the holiday season), maybe they will sell them at additional places like the mint julep counter or French Market this year?

There were mixed reviews on the beignets.  Some folks said they were delicious; others said they were very dense and heavy, not like regular beignets.


----------



## iKristin

no you're right Sherry, I remember seeing the Haunted Gingerbread House photos too lol


----------



## Sherry E

iKristin said:


> no you're right Sherry, I remember seeing the Haunted Gingerbread House photos too lol



Yeah!  So you remember it too!  I'm glad to know I'm not completely losing my mind.  I thought those photos were posted kind of near the end of the last thread - not too far from the end.  But if they were, I sure as heck couldn't find them.  Weren't they in that first Halloween thread?

I can see now why it was a good idea to start a whole new Halloween thread with a Table of Contents and designated posts for certain things - so that we can actually find things when people ask questions!  If the photos were in this thread, they'd be mentioned in the ToC- but I don't think they were in this thread.


----------



## kkmcan

Sherry, thanks for the info.  $50 WOW! I think for that price we'll pass but I"m sure it's a cool experience.  

Even if we don't get the gingerbread beignets, thats okay because we've never even had the regular ones.  It's on the to-do list.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> Yeah!  So you remember it too!  I'm glad to know I'm not completely losing my mind.  I thought those photos were posted kind of near the end of the last thread - not too far from the end.  But if they were, I sure as heck couldn't find them.  Weren't they in that first Halloween thread?
> 
> I can see now why it was a good idea to start a whole new Halloween thread with a Table of Contents and designated posts for certain things - so that we can actually find things when people ask questions!  If the photos were in this thread, they'd be mentioned in the ToC- but I don't think they were in this thread.



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2560082&highlight=haunted+gingerbread+house&page=114

Here it is~~ Post #1708

It's in this thread!!


----------



## iKristin

Awesome job!


----------



## Belle Ella

Hey now, it's in this thread and it's been in the TOC  Silly Sherry. It's listed under Food.


----------



## Sherry E

Thank, Laurie, for looking it up and finding the post!!  When kkmcan mentioned reading something about the gingerbread houses in this thread and asking about photos, I think I was thinking that the workshop photos were definitely not in this thread.




Belle Ella said:


> Hey now, it's in this thread and it's been in the TOC  Silly Sherry. It's listed under Food.



I didn't even really check the ToC (past the first couple of lines) because I was so certain that the photos were in the old thread, towards the end.  That's so strange.  They weren't even in the first part of this thread - they were on page 114!  I just didn't associate those photos with this thread at all, so the ToC wasn't even something I considered looking at thoroughly!

It's so bizarre how our memories play tricks on us and make things seem older than they are!  Funny, too, how I just remembered an obscure name of some weird guy who gave my friend a free Disney Cast Member watch back in like 1993 (and I never even met him), and yet, I mentally placed the gingerbread house workshop photos in the first Halloween thread!

Too funny!


----------



## kkmcan

WOW! Thanks Sherry for finding the post with the photos! That is cool looking. I also liked the pictures of the Rivers of America during Halloweentime.  It does look spooky over there.


----------



## kkmcan

Anyone know if the ToT Parties sold out last year (well any others besides Halloween night)?  I need to hold off on buying tickets for a couple more weeks and I don't want our night (Oct 11th) to sell out.


----------



## Sherry E

kkmcan said:


> WOW! Thanks Sherry for finding the post with the photos! That is cool looking. I also liked the pictures of the Rivers of America during Halloweentime.  It does look spooky over there.



Laurie (DizNee Luver) was the one who found the post with the photos!  They are listed in the Table of Contents (Post #2, Page 1).  

I normally can find things pretty easily in a search, but for some reason my mind was locked in on thinking that the gingerbread workshop post was in the previous Halloween thread and not this one...so I never actually searched _this_ thread because I was certain it was a much older post!  I spent time searching the previous thread and couldn't figure out why the photos were not turning up!

I don't think the tickets to the Halloween party will sell out just yet so you should be fine with waiting another couple of weeks.  Some party nights may sell out eventually - usually the first night will sell out and so will Halloween night, but the parties in between probably won't.  Plus, now that the party is in DL and not DCA, there are more tickets sold and fewer chances of sell outs!


----------



## DisneyFairytale

woot! so exciting! can't wait to see more!!


----------



## Saskiwi

DS11 has just got this punk zombie t-shirt (FWIW I hate it - DH bought it online for him!) and he now wants to wear it as part of his MHP costume - with green face paint and red spiked hair, like the lovely image on the t:
http://images.asos.com/inv/media/0/6/9/9/1629960/washedblack/image1xl.jpg

Do you think this is too gross for DL?  I'd hate him to be stopped at the gate for wearing an "offensive" tshirt..

Good ol' mum wanted him and DS8 to go as Phineas and Ferb, but I think I may have to accept that ain't gonna happen!


----------



## I'm mikey

A few  Disneyland halloween pics


----------



## DisneyFairytale

Great photos! I had no idea those 2 Mickey heads were there in front of the Castle-great pictures!


----------



## kkmcan

I love all the photos everyones posting! Let me see if I can dig up some of mine and then learn how to post them.


----------



## AZBeth

Does anyone know if this will be offered during week nights in October?


----------



## mvf-m11c

AZBeth said:


> Does anyone know if this will be offered during week nights in October?



F! will only be running on Saturdays and Sundays in October. The only week day that F! might be running is on October 10 during Columbus day. Back in the 2010 October Calender Park Schedule that was the only weekday that had F!. It doesn't run during MHP.


----------



## rosie2283

Love seeing all the information! We are going to the Friday October 7th Halloween party this year!! Thought this would be a great end to a fantastic week at Disneyland!


----------



## kkmcan

mvf-m11c said:


> F! will only be running on Saturdays and Sundays in October. The only week day that F! might be running is on October 10 during Columbus day. Back in the 2010 October Calender Park Schedule that was the only weekday that had F!. It doesn't run during MHP.



Thanks for the info! I forgot that Fantasmic only runs on the weekends in OCt. Now I can plan to see it on the Sunday that we arrive and not skip it thinking that we'll do it another night.


----------



## Sherry E

Bumping this (katiesmom2, come and join us here!)!!


----------



## Belle Ella




----------



## Sherry E

A bump and a boogie  from the depths of Page 3!


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm going, gosh darnit!!! I'm going!!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> I'm going, gosh darnit!!! I'm going!!



  Yay!  And you're finally getting to experience the party and the super cool Halloween Screams!!  And Ghost Galaxy - you can do that now too!


----------



## Belle Ella

Hehe, I'm so stoked. Got my party ticket early, early, early yesterday morning and everything. There's no going back. Now I just have to decide what I want to dress up as. Sheesh that will be hard. I want to keep it simple so I can enjoy some Park time before the party. I don't know how much energy I'll have on the day I drive down. It's gonna be a short trip, but well worth it!!

And I gets to see Paula and Laurie!


----------



## 6Smiles

It's official.  We're booked! Had to change dates but we are still going!  September 28 - October 2.  Party on the 30th.  Not my first choice, but we get to go!!!!! Plus when we get back I get to plan a Christmas trip for next year 2012 !

Kris


----------



## JennyLynn21

Hi Everybody!! Just wanted to join in. I will be going on my first trip to disney land in october. My mom & I will be going to the Halloween party on the 25th. We can't wait. I've been to the one in WDW So I am curious to see how they compare!! Can't wait!!


----------



## funatdisney

Hello all! I have been missing in action, so I thought I would return with a couple of pictures.






Not very good, but I thought I would add it anyway.


----------



## Sherry E

6Smiles said:


> It's official.  We're booked! Had to change dates but we are still going!  September 28 - October 2.  Party on the 30th.  Not my first choice, but we get to go!!!!! Plus when we get back I get to plan a Christmas trip for next year 2012 !
> 
> Kris



Kris - 

Yay!  I'm glad you still get to go, even though the dates are different! 

I always have the hardest time nailing down my Halloween visit dates & party dates.  I wanted to go early in late September/early October, on the first or second night of the party.  Eventually I would like to go on Halloween night itself, but this year wouldn't be good for that.  Then I got a PIN code for a hotel stay between 10/16 - 10/31.  That got me rethinking when I would go to the party.  Well, I ended up not using the PIN, so I am back to thinking I will do an early October party (10/3) - or maybe even the one on 9/30.  Going later in October is going to be too close to my holiday trip.

In any case, Kris, you know where to go when you start planning your holiday 2012 trip......the Disneyland at Christmas Time Superthread!  Ho ho ho!




JennyLynn21 said:


> Hi Everybody!! Just wanted to join in. I will be going on my first trip to disney land in october. My mom & I will be going to the Halloween party on the 25th. We can't wait. I've been to the one in WDW So I am curious to see how they compare!! Can't wait!!



Welcome, JennyLynn21! 

I'm so glad you decided to join us here!  Have you taken a peek at the first page of this thread?  Posts #1 and #2 (the Intro and the Table of Contents) have tons of info, links to other helpful threads, photos, etc. on various Halloween Time-related things, including the party itself.  I'll update Post #1 when we get more news on this year's events, but for now, you can get a pretty good idea and overview of what to expect.




funatdisney said:


> Hello all! I have been missing in action, so I thought I would return with a couple of pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not very good, but I thought I would add it anyway.



Liza - 

Thanks for posting those pictures!  See, everyone, that ^^^ is the festive Halloween display on the tram path that I have been talking about!  It is not located in Disneyland.  Look how cute it is, and yet a lot of people probably never see it because they either don't take the tram or they zoom by it so fast that they can't get a picture.  This display is cute enough to be worthy of being put in one of the parks, and I wish it were so that more people could see it.  It's way too cute to be hidden on the tram route!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry, I thought there may not be very many pictures of this display. But they are hard to take when the tram is moving! I think this year, I'll use the fast shutter speed (I forgot what that is called -the one where a picture is shot every sec or so).

The second picture is the only one I got of Donald. I forgot he was in the display until I saw the picture in my Photobucket account.


----------



## specialks

Ahhh, I'm SO excited.  I received a PIN code!  And like Sherry it is for 10/16-10/31. We normally stay offsite to save money since we stay for 7 nights. However this trip is a short one for only 3 nights and my husband has given the green light to use the deal and book the GCH!!  I am so excited, I never thought it would be possible for us to stay there!  We have our party tickets for the 25th and hopefully today I will have our hotel reservation!


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

Specialks, can I ask what kind of discount(s) the PIN afforded you? I'm planning for Oct 2012, basically the same period for which you're getting codes, and hope to get a PIN code to help us stay on site, but don't know if the discounts would make that possible.

AJ


----------



## specialks

My code had "starting at" $163 PPH, $186 DLH, $247 GCH.  Our dates got us the $247/night at the GCH but then there are taxes and we are driving down so we also have to pay $15/day parking.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

Thanks for the info!
Wow, PPH is at least $250 base rate (before park view or concierge extras, etc) for my time period, so those rates look like a full third off. No wonder people are dying for PINs. It effectively makes on-site hotels price-competitive with GNs.
Off to find some DL Mickey idol to make a sacrifice to! 

AJ


----------



## Sherry E

TigerlilyAJ said:


> Thanks for the info!
> Wow, PPH is at least $250 base rate (before park view or concierge extras, etc) for my time period, so those rates look like a full third off. No wonder people are dying for PINs. It effectively makes on-site hotels price-competitive with GNs.
> Off to find some DL Mickey idol to make a sacrifice to!
> 
> AJ



The PIN codes that specialks and I got - and many others on the DIS - are 35% off the regular rack rate for standard rooms.  When you get concierge or something else, the PPH is no longer $163, etc.  Plus, add in 17% room tax and the $15 parking (only if you have a car).  

However, next year if there are PIN codes, I wouldn't count on the rates being the same.  I suspect the hotel prices are going to climb next year in anticipation of Cars Land and all that, and so the PIN code offer rates - if there are any - may be not as valuable.


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> ... so I am back to thinking I will do an early October party (10/3) ...



This!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> This!



Yea, what she said LVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Jessica & Laurie - 

I would have absolutely no problem doing the party on 10/3.  I would love to, and would gladly plan that night in a heartbeat!  But it might be tricky for me to get down there and back on a Monday (more so than for a Friday party), so therein lies the problem!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> Jessica & Laurie -
> 
> I would have absolutely no problem doing the party on 10/3.  I would love to, and would gladly plan that night in a heartbeat!  But it might be tricky for me to get down there and back on a Monday (more so than for a Friday party), so therein lies the problem!



Not good for Jessica....but we'll be there for the Friday party too 10/7.....so there's still a chance for us to meet up!!


----------



## Belle Ella

If I didn't have to drive home on Tuesday (meaning I need sleep) I'd pick you up and drop you of myself gosh darnit!

Did you hear? I settled on my costume an I'm going to make it myself  Now I need to learn how to sew. But I'm gonna be Ariel in that blue dress that she wears when Eric is giving her a tour of the kingdom! I'd post a photo for reference but I'm on my phone at work right now, lol.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

I'm planning for 2012's Halloween season, and I'm curious. I've seen people post that the first day of the Christmas season is INSANE with crowds. Is the first MHP of the season, already a bit busier as it's on a Friday rather than a Tuesday, similarly crazy?
Do you guys guess that 2012's first party would be Fri, Sept 28, or is it tied to Columbus Day/Canadian Thanksgiving  so that it would be Fri, Oct 5, the start of that long weekend like it is for 2011?
The hotels are a bit cheaper early on, so I'm considering going right at the start of the MHP season.

Thanks,
AJ


----------



## 6Smiles

Sherry E said:


> Kris -
> 
> Yay!  I'm glad you still get to go, even though the dates are different!
> 
> I always have the hardest time nailing down my Halloween visit dates & party dates.  I wanted to go early in late September/early October, on the first or second night of the party.  Eventually I would like to go on Halloween night itself, but this year wouldn't be good for that.  Then I got a PIN code for a hotel stay between 10/16 - 10/31.  That got me rethinking when I would go to the party.  Well, I ended up not using the PIN, so I am back to thinking I will do an early October party (10/3) - or maybe even the one on 9/30.  Going later in October is going to be too close to my holiday trip.
> 
> In any case, Kris, you know where to go when you start planning your holiday 2012 trip......the Disneyland at Christmas Time Superthread!  Ho ho ho!
> 
> 
> If you decide to go on the 30th let me know, we are also planning to do the party this night. I am getting so excited and it is getting harder and harder to keep the secret from the kids. Have no idea when or how we'll reveal it, but was thinking I got their Halloween costumes already and am planning on getting each one a gift card so I figured I would work that in.  Although we might just tell them we are going to see some sights in california and wait for them to figure it out .  We also bought a paver for the kids to find, when we search for something lost in our backpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liza -
> 
> Thanks for posting those pictures!  See, everyone, that ^^^ is the festive Halloween display on the tram path that I have been talking about!  It is not located in Disneyland.  Look how cute it is, and yet a lot of people probably never see it because they either don't take the tram or they zoom by it so fast that they can't get a picture.  This display is cute enough to be worthy of being put in one of the parks, and I wish it were so that more people could see it.  It's way too cute to be hidden on the tram route!



 Liza - I absolutely adore these pictures! I am going to have to figure out where your talking about so i can go see it in person.


----------



## funatdisney

6Smiles said:


> Liza - I absolutely adore these pictures! I am going to have to figure out where your talking about so i can go see it in person.



Thanks 6Smiles. This display is on the route the tram takes to and from The Mickey and Friends parking structure and the Downtown Disney area. Catch the tram going to the Mickey and Friends parking structure. The loading area for this tram is by the World of Disney store.  I think the tram to the structure will give you a better chance of a good shot than the opposite direction. Although once you arrive at the parking structure, you will just have to hop back on to get back to DL. That will give two opportunities to get a picture.


----------



## Sherry E

TigerlilyAJ said:


> I'm planning for 2012's Halloween season, and I'm curious. I've seen people post that the first day of the Christmas season is INSANE with crowds. Is the first MHP of the season, already a bit busier as it's on a Friday rather than a Tuesday, similarly crazy?
> Do you guys guess that 2012's first party would be Fri, Sept 28, or is it tied to Columbus Day/Canadian Thanksgiving  so that it would be Fri, Oct 5, the start of that long weekend like it is for 2011?
> The hotels are a bit cheaper early on, so I'm considering going right at the start of the MHP season.
> 
> Thanks,
> AJ



TigerlilyAJ -

I think Fridays are always busier at Disneyland anyway, and especially when there is a season such as Halloween Time or the holidays going on.  The first day of the Halloween Time season (9/16 this year) will probably see a surge of people coming out just for the novelty of it (everyone wants to see if there is anything new that wasn't there in previous years), and the first night of Mickey's Halloween Party this year - 9/30 - will probably be pretty crowded for that same reason.  In previous years, when the party was held in California Adventure, often times the first night of the party was the first night to sell out because, again, it's that novelty factor, I think.  Add in the fact that it's a Friday and more people are available to go to a Friday night party than a Tuesday party.

I have not yet been to the Halloween party in Disneyland, but I did go on the first night of the party back when it was in California Adventure and I found it to be very crowded.  

Next year, when the party occurs will depend on when the Halloween season begins.  And next year, our choices for the start of Halloween Time would have be 9/14, 9/21 or 9/28, unless Disneyland starts the season on a day other than a Friday (which is what they are doing with the Christmas season this year - it starts on a Monday!).  September 28 would be too late for the Halloween season start date, and 9/14 seems too early to me.  

So my guess is that they will either switch things up in 2012 and start the Halloween Time season on a day like Monday, 9/17 *or* on Friday, 9/21 at the latest.

Traditionally, the Halloween party begins a week or two after the Halloween season begins.  It used to always begin on the first Friday of October, but October 5th seems a little late for a party start date to me.  I'm guessing the party will begin on Friday, 9/28/12, but right now, it's anyone's guess.

Next year is going to be interesting because Cars Land is opening in DCA and all the work in DCA is supposed to be complete.  I'm guessing there will be more crowds in both parks overall from Summer on through the holidays, even during the 'off-peak' seasons.  Because of this new land opening and the completion of the billion dollar DCA makeover that everyone has been waiting for since 2007/2008, Disneyland may change its schedule a bit, which could affect when certain seasons actually start and when the party takes place.


----------



## isisisme

Hello everyone. I have been lurking around since last Halloween time. My husband and I have been traveling down to Disneyland every Halloween for the past 10 years (except 2 years we missed). We have been watching how popular it has become. 

We are coming down again this year Oct 27 to Nov 2.  and will be going to the Halloween party on Halloween. Halloween is also our wedding anniversary.  

We are slightly bummed about Pirates and Blue Bayou will be closed. But we are looking forward to our trip. 

I am looking forward to reading about what is new and fun this year from everyone going before us!


----------



## StyledSugar

iKristin said:


> Just an FYI to all...Pirates is going down for refurbishment in September until November 24th!!! No POTC this Halloween



We are sooooooo disappointed! POTC is a family favorite!  Yes we are still excited about our upcoming trip but this is definitely a bit of a downer.


----------



## StyledSugar

isisisme said:


> Hello everyone. I have been lurking around since last Halloween time. My husband and I have been traveling down to Disneyland every Halloween for the past 10 years (except 2 years we missed). We have been watching how popular it has become.
> 
> We are coming down again this year Oct 27 to Nov 2.  and will be going to the Halloween party on Halloween. Halloween is also our wedding anniversary.
> 
> We are slightly bummed about Pirates and Blue Bayou will be closed. But we are looking forward to our trip.
> 
> I am looking forward to reading about what is new and fun this year from everyone going before us!



We are going on Halloween as well! Super excited about it! We went last year in September and our last day in the park was the first official Halloween time day. We never got to go to the party so we are looking forward to seeing what it's all about this year!

I also agree with you about looking forward to reading about what is new and fun this year. Great way to countdown to a trip!


----------



## Sherry E

Welcome to *isisisme*!!!  I'm so glad you came out of lurkdom and joined us!  Since you've been around since last year, you probably already feel like you know many of us.

You are doing what I hope to eventually do - go to the party on Halloween!  This year it just wouldn't be possible, but next year...who knows?  I may try to swing it!

Isn't it interesing to observe how the Halloween season has evolved over the years?  It has become so much more popular with each passing year, even though the decorations themselves have been gradually scaled back each year (in 2008, the Floral Masked Mickey at the DL entrance disappeared; in 2009, the candy corn CALIFORNIA letters at DCA were gone; and last year, Candy Corns Acres disappeared from DCA)?  The season has just taken off in terms of popularity!

I will be especially interested to see what Halloween Time becomes after all the work in DCA is finished.  ElecTRONica should be gone by Fall of next year.  I realize that the Candy Corn Acres decorations probably would not fit anywhere in the "new" DCA unless they were to be set up directly in A Bug's Land (like the giant Christmas decorations), but I wonder if DLR may find some sort of retro-looking Halloween decor to fit with the 1920's/1930's Los Angeles theme.

​




Anyway, I wanted to let everyone know that, in case you have not been looking at your calendars, we have......


* 46 days until 
Halloween Time begins!!!!!! 

 *



​

I'm so excited!


----------



## tksbaskets

Only 46 days??  Wahoo!  I love when people post pics and reports from DL with the holiday decorations!!  HINT.


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Only 46 days??  Wahoo!  I love when people post pics and reports from DL with the holiday decorations!!  HINT.



Oh yes, TK!  Only 46 days until Halloween Time, which seems like it's right around the corner and will be here in no time, and 105 days until the start of the holiday season, which seems like it's an eternity and will take forever to get here!

You know we will all be sitting here, waiting with baited breath, for photos hot off the press from the first couple of days of Halloween Time!  There's always that curiosity as to what, if anything, will be 'new' or added in that wasn't there last year.  Will DLR pay attention to the complaints they received about DCA being Halloween-less last year and add some stuff in?  Will they add anything new into DL? Will there be some cool new merchandise?  Isn't it the 10-year anniversary of Haunted Mansion Holiday?  If so, maybe there will be some interesting new HMH/NBC souvenirs.  What will this year's ballroom scene gingerbread house display be in HMH?  Will there be any new and interesting store window displays this year that were not there last year?  And what kinds of ornate, elaborate pumpkins will be on display at the Halloween round-Up this year?

I can't wait!!  Bring on the Boogie!


----------



## idkmybffminnie

I seriously can't wait for halloween time this year. We went last year for the first time because of all the awesome stuff I read on this board about it and we loved it. We'll be doing the same costumes this year but upgrading. My bf will be captain jack but he's having his costume professionally made  ill just be his pirate wench.


----------



## isisisme

I don't remember this last year. But on the Disneyland page for the 
At Piratepalooza in Rancho del Zocalo Restaurante, kick up your boots with Goofy and other swashbucklers.

I am guessing this means Jack Skellington's dance party is not happening? 

Did they do the pirate thing at Rancho Zocalo's? I thought they had Jack Sparrow by the Rivers of America?


----------



## tksbaskets

OK, this picture makes me smile every time.  Such a 'Happy Place'!


----------



## Sherry E

idkmybffminnie said:


> I seriously can't wait for halloween time this year. We went last year for the first time because of all the awesome stuff I read on this board about it and we loved it. We'll be doing the same costumes this year but upgrading. My bf will be captain jack but he's having his costume professionally made  ill just be his pirate wench.



idkmybffminnie - 

Sounds like great costumes!  By the way, the pictures in your signature with Minnie are adorable!




isisisme said:


> I don't remember this last year. But on the Disneyland page for the
> At Piratepalooza in Rancho del Zocalo Restaurante, kick up your boots with Goofy and other swashbucklers.
> 
> I am guessing this means Jack Skellington's dance party is not happening?
> 
> Did they do the pirate thing at Rancho Zocalo's? I thought they had Jack Sparrow by the Rivers of America?




isisisme-

You're right - I don't recall that RDZ Goofy/Piratepalooza thing mentioned last year at all!  Is this something new, in addition to Jack Sparrow by RoA?  I wonder if they did get rid of Jack Skellington's dance party.  

Hmmm....I don't think people will be too happy if Jack Sparrow is missing from the Halloween party, so I hope he is still around.  Maybe they are trying to amp up the pirate presence in DL since the actual POTC ride will be closed!  I hope they didn't get rid of Jack Sparrow because POTC is going to be closed!  That will just be wrong!





tksbaskets said:


> OK, this picture makes me smile every time.  Such a 'Happy Place'!



TK - 

That picture makes me smile too - and it reminds me of how much better the Halloween decor above the turnstiles is than the Christmas above-turnstiles decor!  That is one major area where the holiday season is lacking - that area above the turnstiles.  The character pumpkins are soooo much better than the pitiful looking snowflakes they've got going on from November - January.


----------



## Sherry E

Oh, by the way, I can't believe I forgot to post about this before....but I was reminded when isisisme mentioned the Piratepalooza thing earlier.

I noticed the annual, official DLR Halloween Time article/press release a couple of weeks ago or so, and I guess it left my brain almost immediately because it didn't strike me as containing any 'new' information or details on the season at all - in fact, it almost sounds like it could be a copy of last year's DLR Halloween press release information.

Anyway, there is literally nothing new here that wasn't in last year's official Halloween Time press release, but here is the link to the 2011 version, for your reading enjoyment!:



'Tis the Season to be Spooky.....



Our final hope for getting any additional, new Halloween info is probably going to be the super cool mini-site that goes up on the DLR website every year, complete with creepy noises and graphics, villains and little icons or images you can click on (like scary portraits on a wall or something) that lead you to details about treats, merchandise and other Halloween highlights.  But that mini-site won't be up for at least a few weeks, if not more.  

Last year the mini-site tried saying there would be "decorations in both parks" when the Halloween mini-site went up on the DLR website at the end of August/beginning of September, but I think we can count DCA out of the Halloween festivities this year.  All that anyone noticed in 2010 was some Fall-looking garland on a facade in the Pacific Wharf area and some Fall flowers.

Still, if there are any surprises yet to be revealed about Halloween Time, the mini-site may be where they would be found since the yearly press release revealed nothing new at all!!


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

Sherry E said:


> TigerlilyAJ -
> Traditionally, the Halloween party begins a week or two after the Halloween season begins.  It used to always begin on the first Friday of October, but October 5th seems a little late for a party start date to me.  I'm guessing the party will begin on Friday, 9/28/12, but right now, it's anyone's guess.
> 
> Next year is going to be interesting because Cars Land is opening in DCA and all the work in DCA is supposed to be complete.  I'm guessing there will be more crowds in both parks overall from Summer on through the holidays, even during the 'off-peak' seasons.  Because of this new land opening and the completion of the billion dollar DCA makeover that everyone has been waiting for since 2007/2008, Disneyland may change its schedule a bit, which could affect when certain seasons actually start and when the party takes place.



Thanks for all the help, Sherry! Yes, all this is what I feared/expected. Lots of unknowns. I just hate waiting another 10 months to book for Oct 2012, but it feels like with hotel deals, airfare (we're almost certainly flying "Bags Fly Free!" Southwest), and then waiting for the MHP schedule, I have to sit on my hands and be patient.
I'm afraid there are literally a million families like mine who are skipping out on a 2011 trip (or even an early 2012 one) because we're waiting for Cars Land.

AJ


----------



## choccieaddict

I need your help guys! 

We're coming over from the UK to explore Southern California for 10 nights. We are limiting our time on Disney property to 2 days (what a shocking thing to say on a Disney forum, I know! But we've done Disney in Orlando for two fortnights over the last two summers when we hit Disney Parks almost every day and I think it's time to explore a little more of what the U.S has to offer).

My dilemma is this....do we do Disneyland on a normal day ticket, or should we do Disneyland on a Halloween party night? We don't mind if we don't manage all the rides, but want to do those that don't exist in WDW (especially Indiana Jones) as well as Space Mountain. I understand that you can get entry on Halloween Party nights from around 4pm and think (hope) that we'd have enough time to experience the Halloween theme and the park rides in one evening.

What do you think? If you had never experienced a Halloween night nor Disneyland would you choose a party night over a general day entry?

I think I'm making the right decision, the party photos look great, Halloween is such a big event in the U.S compared to in the UK. I think my only concern is that the park will be packed and we won't get to see/do much.  There are only three party dates that we can choose from...the 25th 28th and 31st. I'm guessing the 25th would be the least busy...but it's also the day after arrival in the US for us and I'm wondering if our bodies would be too jetlagged to want to head out in the evening.

Suggestions?


----------



## Sherry E

choccieaddict said:


> I need your help guys!
> 
> We're coming over from the UK to explore Southern California for 10 nights. We are limiting our time on Disney property to 2 days (what a shocking thing to say on a Disney forum, I know! But we've done Disney in Orlando for two fortnights over the last two summers when we hit Disney Parks almost every day and I think it's time to explore a little more of what the U.S has to offer).
> 
> My dilemma is this....do we do Disneyland on a normal day ticket, or should we do Disneyland on a Halloween party night? We don't mind if we don't manage all the rides, but want to do those that don't exist in WDW (especially Indiana Jones) as well as Space Mountain. I understand that you can get entry on Halloween Party nights from around 4pm and think (hope) that we'd have enough time to experience the Halloween theme and the park rides in one evening.
> 
> What do you think? If you had never experienced a Halloween night nor Disneyland would you choose a party night over a general day entry?
> 
> I think I'm making the right decision, the party photos look great, Halloween is such a big event in the U.S compared to in the UK. I think my only concern is that the park will be packed and we won't get to see/do much.  There are only three party dates that we can choose from...the 25th 28th and 31st. I'm guessing the 25th would be the least busy...but it's also the day after arrival in the US for us and I'm wondering if our bodies would be too jetlagged to want to head out in the evening.
> 
> Suggestions?



choccieaddict - 

Hi!  Okay, let's see...hopefully some of our other resident Halloween Time experts will chime in as well (Liza?  Bret?  Kristin? Anyone?).

So you will be arriving in the U.S. on October 24th, correct?  You may be too jetlagged for the party on 10/25.  Maybe the party on Friday, October 28 would be better...unless you want to actually go to the party on Halloween (10/31) itself, which could be lots of fun.

Out of the 2 days you plan to spend on Disney property, how were you going to divide up that time?  In other words, are you getting a Park Hopper so you can go back and forth between California Adventure and Disneyland on one day, and then just Disneyland the next day, or how were you planning on doing it?  Were you thinking of getting a 2-day Hopper, or a 1-day Hopper and then a separate ticket to the Halloween party for the second night of your visit?

Yes, you'd be able to get into the Halloween party at 4 p.m. on a Friday night and at 3 p.m. on a Monday or Tuesday night.  I'm just trying to decide if it's worth it for you to spend the extra money on the party itself, or if you should just stick with Disneyland on a non-party day and skip the party altogether.  You will still be able to enjoy Halloween Time even if you don't do the party.

Really, when it comes down to it, what you'd get at the party itself would be trick or treating (and lots of candy!), a mini-cavalcade, some extra character photo opportunities and the Halloween Screams fireworks. The HS fireworks are great.

But if you skip the party itself and just visit Disneyland on a non-party day or in the daytime before a party, you'd get to experience 85% of what the Halloween Time season has to offer.  You'd still be able to see the charming Halloween Round-Up and all the pumpkins along Main Street, the characters in Halloween costumes, the Dia de los Muertos display in Frontierland, the Ray Bradbury Halloween Tree, you'd still be able to ride Haunted Mansion Holiday (you must do that, as this is an overlay that WDW does not have!) and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy.  You'd still be able to sample special Fall/Halloween goodies and all that.  The actual party itself just kind of complements the seasonal activities that are already there.

On the one hand I think, since Halloween is a much bigger deal here in the U.S. than it is in the UK, you might as well get the full American Halloween experience (done Disney style, of course) and go to the party as well.  On the other hand I think that you'd see most of the Halloween decor and festivities without doing the party, and you could save the money and skip it.

Either way - party or no party - you will get to enjoy Halloween Time!  The party just adds a few extra things into the mix.

I know I'm no help - I'm just kind of thinking aloud, running the scenarios around in my mind!


----------



## isisisme

Sherry E said:


> Welcome to *isisisme*!!!  I'm so glad you came out of lurkdom and joined us!  Since you've been around since last year, you probably already feel like you know many of us.
> 
> That is true. A lot of these names are familiar and it is kinda like chatting with old friends about something we all love.
> 
> You are doing what I hope to eventually do - go to the party on Halloween!  This year it just wouldn't be possible, but next year...who knows?  I may try to swing it!
> 
> My husband and I were engaged on Halloween (under the waterfalls at Disneyland Hotel) as well as married on Halloween. Yes, it was a Halloween wedding with decorations and some people in costume. So, we always make Halloween special. And what can be more special that the Halloween at Disney on Halloween!  We normally have dinner at the Blue Bayou as well, but not this year.
> 
> Isn't it interesing to observe how the Halloween season has evolved over the years?  It has become so much more popular with each passing year, even though the decorations themselves have been gradually scaled back each year (in 2008, the Floral Masked Mickey at the DL entrance disappeared; in 2009, the candy corn CALIFORNIA letters at DCA were gone; and last year, Candy Corns Acres disappeared from DCA)?  The season has just taken off in terms of popularity!
> 
> It seems like some stuff is more, and some is less. I miss the flower display, but I remember when they did not have the gate decorations with the jack-o-lantersn. I also loved when French Market had special Haunted Mansion Holiday menu items other than dessert. I didn't remember seeing that last year, and it made me sad.
> 
> I will be especially interested to see what Halloween Time becomes after all the work in DCA is finished.  ElecTRONica should be gone by Fall of next year.  I realize that the Candy Corn Acres decorations probably would not fit anywhere in the "new" DCA unless they were to be set up directly in A Bug's Land (like the giant Christmas decorations), but I wonder if DLR may find some sort of retro-looking Halloween decor to fit with the 1920's/1930's Los Angeles theme.
> 
> I think that they should put Candy Corn somewhere. Maybe even in Bugs Land.I actually had fun at ElecTRONica last year. My husband loves it..but he has always loved TRON



I cannot wait to see all the tasty treats that come out for Halloween. Last year, we came down the Friday before Halloween and only had one day in Disneyland before Halloween, and I missed out on a lot of the treats since they stopped right after. This year we are flying down on the 27th and heading home on the 2nd. So, I have more time to munch on all the pumpkin nummies.  And enjoy more of the Halloween decor (just hoping our hotel is okay since it is new for us).

Again, thanks for the welcome!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Wow!! Is it really 46 days until Halloween?


----------



## PixiDustDears

We're so excited!  We have a countdown chain going already.  Only 73 more days til our Halloween Party (and the first day of our Disney vacation)!  (And only a week and a day til school starts.  Yes it starts on a Thursday.  Go figgure.)


----------



## Vala

Yay! Guess who's going to see Halloween anyway?

I had an envelope from Switzerland in the mail today. Picture me going  because I had no idea what this could be. 

Boyfriend running in yelling "nooooooooooooooooooooooo! don't open!!!!" (yes, he really did this. ) was a second too late, I had opened it.

Inside were two tickets for Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party in Disneyland Paris! So I am Halloween bound October 7 after all.


----------



## tksbaskets

Vala said:


> Yay! Guess who's going to see Halloween anyway?
> 
> I had an envelope from Switzerland in the mail today. Picture me going  because I had no idea what this could be.
> 
> Boyfriend running in yelling "nooooooooooooooooooooooo! don't open!!!!" (yes, he really did this. ) was a second too late, I had opened it.
> 
> Inside were two tickets for Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party in Disneyland Paris! So I am Halloween bound October 7 after all.



WOW!!  Please report in with pics from DL Paris at Halloween!!  That is spooktacular!!


----------



## Sherry E

How exciting, Vala!  Halloween in Paris and Christmas time in Disneyland!  I'd say you are a lucky girl!


----------



## Vala

Yes, I am quite excited myself.

It's only going to be an extended weekend trip - turned out one of my friends told him that there is a pin event the afternoon of October 8 - but hopefully enough to get some sort of Halloween fix. 

Last year they had Facilier out and I'd give body parts to meet him. 

They also have pumpkin people and other villains that you rarely see like Shan Yu from Mulan and friends of mine even met Esmeralda and Clopin last year.


----------



## JH87

Refresh my memory....weekdays in October, are the hours still off-season hours, 10a-8p, or is it considered on-season, with 8a-midnight hours?
I know September weekdays during Halloweentime are 10a-8p, but couldn't remember how it went in October.


----------



## Sherry E

JH87 said:


> Refresh my memory....weekdays in October, are the hours still off-season hours, 10a-8p, or is it considered on-season, with 8a-midnight hours?
> I know September weekdays during Halloweentime are 10a-8p, but couldn't remember how it went in October.



Hi, Jillian!

Well, here are last year's October hours and schedule (though there was no Soundsational Parade in 2010):

http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=10&year=2010

You will see that most of the non-Halloween party weeknights had 8 p.m. closings (parties were Tuesdays and Fridays), though there were some random 9 p.m. and, I think, 11 p.m. closings in there (the 11 p.m. probably had to do with Columbus Day or something??).  So, for the most part, the hours still reflect off-peak season hours, unlike the holiday season which has lots of late hour nights sprinkled throughout!


----------



## JH87

Sherry E said:


> Hi, Jillian!
> 
> Well, here are last year's October hours and schedule (though there was no Soundational Parade in 2010):
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=10&year=2010
> 
> You will see that most of the non-Halloween party weeknights had 8 p.m. closings (parties were Tuesdays and Fridays), though there were some random 9 p.m. and, I think, 11 p.m. closings in there (the 11 p.m. probably had to do with Columbus Day or something??).  So, for the most part, the hours still reflect off-peak season hours, unlike the holiday season which has lots of late hour nights sprinkled throughout!


Thanks so much Sherry!
My some very good coworker friends of mine wanna try to get down there during Halloweentime! YAY! We were actually looking at Sept 20-22, but I noticed Pirates and Screamin are both down! Seeing that Screamin opens back up Oct 14 I was thinking of pushing the dates further back, but we will most likely keep the original dates. Two of my friends have never been to DLR, so I really wanted them to experience both of those rides.  But it's ok. Just more reason for me to convince them to come back next year! (Like anyone really needs any convincing to return to DLR! )
I didn't think I would actually make it for Halloweentime 2011, but it looks like I might catch the very beginning of the season.


----------



## Sherry E

JH87 said:


> Thanks so much Sherry!
> My some very good coworker friends of mine wanna try to get down there during Halloweentime! YAY! We were actually looking at Sept 20-22, but I noticed Pirates and Screamin are both down! Seeing that Screamin opens back up Oct 14 I was thinking of pushing the dates further back, but we will most likely keep the original dates. Two of my friends have never been to DLR, so I really wanted them to experience both of those rides.  But it's ok. Just more reason for me to convince them to come back next year! (Like anyone really needs any convincing to return to DLR! )
> I didn't think I would actually make it for Halloweentime 2011, but it looks like I might catch the very beginning of the season.



You will definitely catch the beginning of the season!  Yay!  (Now we have to eventually get you to DLR for your first holiday visit so you can fall in love with that season too!)

I think that POTC being closed for 2-1/2 months is going to be felt strongly during Halloween Time.  I know that DLR has to close the ride because they are trying to do whatever they are doing to it before 2012, when all sorts of new guests will descend upon DLR to see the 'new' DCA and Cars Land.  But POTC is a ride that really seems to fit well with Halloween Time - Jack Sparrow is even out for the Halloween Party - and it will be closed.


----------



## JH87

Sherry E said:


> You will definitely catch the beginning of the season!  Yay!  (Now we have to eventually get you to DLR for your first holiday visit so you can fall in love with that season too!)
> 
> I think that POTC being closed for 2-1/2 months is going to be felt strongly during Halloween Time.  I know that DLR has to close the ride because they are trying to do whatever they are doing to it before 2012, when all sorts of new guests will descend upon DLR to see the 'new' DCA and Cars Land.  But POTC is a ride that really seems to fit well with Halloween Time - Jack Sparrow is even out for the Halloween Party - and it will be closed.



I know I was thinking the same thing about Pirates! Halloween is a bad time to close that ride, but I guess they didn't wanna shut it down during summertime either. And I guess it couldn't be pushed back to January. Oh well.
Oh and yes I must make it to DLR for the Holiday Season! Maybe, and that's a big maybe, I can make it out this year. I do have an AP so I might as well use it up as much as I can before it expires in January! (Even though I am about 95% sure I will renew it. Especially with the monthly payment option being available to more Cali residents.) I still need to make it back to Halloweentime for a Halloween party! 

It really feels like the year has flown by. It feels like I was just there for Halloweentime last year and I am already almost gonna be there again this year! Sure, a month earlier than last year's visit, but still! Time flies.


----------



## Sherry E

*39 DAYS UNTIL HALLOWEEN TIME BEGINS!!!!!!*​

That's about 5.5 weeks!!!!!

So we can't have this thread lingering on Page 3 of the forum!!  That will just not do at all!


----------



## DizNee Luver

I don't know if we're going now......the adoption credit we've been waiting on for 16 wks came in the form of a letter stating they we didn't have supporting paperwork & if we had more info that would support our claim, we could REFILE!  It took them 4 mths to send me that.......our trip is in 53 days.....I don't see our money getting here in time!   I just finished making our dining ressies this morning.  I'm just sick right now.  On top of that, Mike accepted a new position 40 miles away because we knew that money should be arriving anytime.  Now instead of moving, he'll have to commute.  I'm soooooooooo sad right now!!! 

Gonna go to the local IRS office tomorrow to see if we can get this figured out....but it probably won't get resolved in time.


----------



## JH87

Laurie I am soooo sorry to hear that. 
I hope the IRS pulls through for you. I don't know why they take so long anyways, it is really frustrating. Sending you lots of  and .


----------



## DizNee Luver

JH87 said:


> Laurie I am soooo sorry to hear that.
> I hope the IRS pulls through for you. I don't know why they take so long anyways, it is really frustrating. Sending you lots of  and .



Thanx Jill!!


So it's official.........THE TRIP IS CANCELLED!!

H&R Block screwed up by missing one very important piece of paper in our amended 2010 return, so we had to resubmit everything & start the entire process over.  Return time of 8-12 weeks. 

Just sick over this........


----------



## tksbaskets

DizNee Luver said:


> Thanx Jill!!
> 
> 
> So it's official.........THE TRIP IS CANCELLED!!
> 
> H&R Block screwed up by missing one very important piece of paper in our amended 2010 return, so we had to resubmit everything & start the entire process over.  Return time of 8-12 weeks.
> 
> Just sick over this........



  I hope you are able to reschedule soon.

TK


----------



## DizNee Luver

tksbaskets said:


> I hope you are able to reschedule soon.
> 
> TK



Thank you!!


----------



## Sherry E

Laurie - 

I have a hunch the return time may end up being sooner than 8-12 weeks this time around, because there won't be anymore mistakes (hopefully) to hold up the whole process.  But let's just say that even in the best case scenario, you get the check in, oh, I don't know...maybe 6 weeks (that's thinking very optimistically), it would still be too late to make your Halloween trip, I suppose.

Don't worry - there's a DLR Halloween trip in your future, right along with a Christmas trip!  In the meantime, you have the Diva trip coming up and you got to go on the Diva trip this past March, and you had that wonderful DLR trip last year (with the 4000+ photos)....so if you have to miss Halloween Time right now, you will get another chance to experience it!! There's lots of other Disneyland trip magic to get involved in!

In fact, I'm kinda thinking that missing Halloween Time this year simply means that when you finally do get to see that giant Mickey pumpkin in person, it will be when Halloween Time is bigger and better than ever, because all the work in DCA will be complete, and DLR may be able to make Halloween a bigger deal than it is this year (or last year)! They may be able to expand the celebration a bit so that DCA is involved in it once again.  So you might actually end up getting a better all-around Halloween experience/trip by going next year or the year after.

(Trying to look on the bright side...)


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> Laurie -
> 
> I have a hunch the return time may end up being sooner than 8-12 weeks this time around, because there won't be anymore mistakes (hopefully) to hold up the whole process.  But let's just say that even in the best case scenario, you get the check in, oh, I don't know...maybe 6 weeks (that's thinking very optimistically), it would still be too late to make your Halloween trip, I suppose.
> 
> Don't worry - there's a DLR Halloween trip in your future, right along with a Christmas trip!  In the meantime, you have the Diva trip coming up and you got to go on the Diva trip this past March, and you had that wonderful DLR trip last year (with the 4000+ photos)....so if you have to miss Halloween Time right now, you will get another chance to experience it!!
> 
> In fact, I'm kinda thinking that missing Halloween Time this year simply means that when you finally do get to see that giant Mickey pumpkin in person, it will be when Halloween Time is bigger and better than ever, because all the work in DCA will be complete, and DLR may be able to make Halloween a bigger deal than it is this year (or last year)! They may be able to expand the celebration a bit so that DCA is involved in it once again.  So you might actually end up getting a better all-around Halloween experience/trip by going next year or the year after.
> 
> (Trying to look on the bright side...)



  It's always good to look for the positives in any situation!!  Today I'm positively miserable......lol  Tomorow I'll be less so.........  We'll figure something out & start planning the next trip.........just not sure when that will be yet!


----------



## princesszelda

Just booked our trip Oct 14-17 staying at BWPPI. I am so excited!


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> It's always good to look for the positives in any situation!!  Today I'm positively miserable......lol  Tomorow I'll be less so.........  We'll figure something out & start planning the next trip.........just not sure when that will be yet!



 



princesszelda said:


> Just booked our trip Oct 14-17 staying at BWPPI. I am so excited!



princesszelda - 

How wonderful!!  Is this going to be your first Halloween Time visit?


----------



## nik76

I just can't wait!  Except for the fact I haven't been able to lose any of the weight I wanted to...  

It will be the first Disney trip for over half the group (my 2 kids, my brother in law, and my nephew - and DH has only been once and for 1 day).  It's been 10 years since my sister and I went, and no one has been during Halloween.


----------



## DisneyFairytale

I need to lose weight as well. I've tried a few different things, including changing the birth control I was on, thinking it affected it as well. I ordered a pilates dvd set on ebay-hope it helps.


----------



## WA Kay

I'm sorry for what is likely to be a repeat question but after searching for over an hour I can't find the answer.  I am planning my next trip to Disneyland for October 2012.  

I will be traveling with my best friend, my Niece and her family (including a 3 & 8 year old).  We are not interested in the Halloween Parties just seeing all the decorations.  What is the least busy time to go in October?  

My great nephew (8 yr old) has been looking forward to his first trip to Disneyland for years so we are getting pretty excited.  Because he was been waiting patiently for "so long" I have agreed to start making firm plans.  I can't say I blame the little guy for wanting some details.  He is such a cute kid.  

So... if you could pick any week in October, what would it be?


----------



## Sherry E

WA Kay said:


> I'm sorry for what is likely to be a repeat question but after searching for over an hour I can't find the answer.  I am planning my next trip to Disneyland for October 2012.
> 
> I will be traveling with my best friend, my Niece and her family (including a 3 & 8 year old).  We are not interested in the Halloween Parties just seeing all the decorations.  What is the least busy time to go in October?
> 
> My great nephew (8 yr old) has been looking forward to his first trip to Disneyland for years so we are getting pretty excited.  Because he was been waiting patiently for "so long" I have agreed to start making firm plans.  I can't say I blame the little guy for wanting some details.  He is such a cute kid.
> 
> So... if you could pick any week in October, what would it be?



Hi there, WA Kay!  

You're right - it's been asked a lot on the forum, but that's okay!  That's the nature of discussion boards - the same questions come up a lot!  But we're here to help!

Well, October has gotten increasingly crowded in the last few years - to the point where it's really not 'off-peak season' anymore.  The Cast Members and the visitors to the parks will agree that October is no longer a slow season.  It probably does not pull in the same numbers and dollars as the Christmas holiday season or summer, but it's very popular.

Also, next year is a big question mark in terms of crowds and other things because all of the new DCA stuff is happening - in fact, DCA should be mostly finished with its billion dollar makeover by October of next year.  Cars Land will be open, and I think the whole Hollywood area will be done by then, as well as any other major changes around DCA.  The allure of the shiny, new DCA could bring the people out in mobs from Summer on to the rest of the year, but we just don't know yet what will happen.

But, based on a couple of different factors, it appears that the least crowded time in October would currently be the last 2 weeks of the month.  One of our wonderful DIS'ers - specialks - recently did a poll here on the DIS, asking when various schools' Fall breaks occur (meaning the schools whose students would be likely to visit DLR).  The results of the poll very clearly showed that the first two weeks of October are more likely to see those students out on Fall break.

Plus, several of us have received PIN code discount offers for the DLR hotels, and those offers only covered the last 2 weeks of October - which means that DLR expects to have fewer visitors in the second half of the month.  They won't offer PIN codes for times when they are expecting tons of people, but they will offer them for times when they need to attract onsite guests!

So, for right now - and, again, next year may be a whole different ballgame in terms of the crowd dynamics and which time frames get super busy - I'd say that the second half of October, or the last 2 weeks, would be less busy!


----------



## WA Kay

Sherry,

Thank you so much for your help.  That is exactly what I was looking for.  I completely understand that next year can bring great changes but it helps to know what the patterns are now.

I am a Disneyland commando and can get the best trip out of any month of the year so I am prepared for increased crowds but was hoping to try and plan for the least given that our dates are flexible.

Again... thank you for your fast reply.    

Kay


----------



## isisisme

Me three. Having a job where I sit in front of a computer all day does not help. So, I am working on going for walks throughout the day so I will be used to being on my feet for hours on end. I need to be ready to spend most of the day walking, standing, etc. 




DisneyFairytale said:


> I need to lose weight as well. I've tried a few different things, including changing the birth control I was on, thinking it affected it as well. I ordered a pilates dvd set on ebay-hope it helps.


----------



## mom4princesses

Okay, were in for October 1-7.  Have yet to buy the MHP tickets but we plan to go on the 3rd.  The girls just made their count down calenders, we rented a condo and have our APs so Disneyland here we come.......


----------



## jlindley9

My wife might have a medical conference in Anaheim 10/31-11/1.  We won't know for sure for another month or so.  What would you think is the latest we could still get tickets for MHP on 10/31?  Thanks!


----------



## Hawaiian Style

Looks like the park is open until 12:00 on Thursday the 6th of October because of the party on Friday. Anyone know if they would usually have the regular fireworks on that Thursday ? I did not see that on the website, but it's a must see for our family, and we won't be there on Saturday.


----------



## Sherry E

Time for the weekly Monday countdown....





* ONLY 32 DAYS UNTIL HALLOWEEN TIME AT 
DISNEYLAND RESORT BEGINS!!!! *​




Soon we will be admiring the clever character pumpkins at the Halloween Round-Up, buying spooky souvenirs, eating pumpkin muffins and pie, posing with Goofy in his his skeleton costume, taking a ride through a distant Ghost Galaxy and enjoying all things that go bump in the night, Disney style.

What will be this year's gingerbread centerpiece in Haunted Mansion Holiday's ballroom scene?



I posted the link to Disneyland News' recent Halloween press release from July 1, 2011, quite a few pages ago, but in case anyone missed it:


*'Tis the Season to be Spooky*​
Here is an excerpt:



> _For Halloween fun at Disneyland, guests will enjoy Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy in Tomorrowland.  The experience begins as a typical Space Mountain adventure, but suddenly launches voyagers into a haunted section of the universe.  Ghosts appear out of the starry darkness and swirling galaxies of Space Mountain, reaching out as if to grab guests as they speed through space.  The exhilarating drops and curves of the journey are punctuated by piercing screams, creepy sound effects and haunting music.
> 
> Jack Skellington also returns to take over the Haunted Mansion and bring back Haunted Mansion Holiday to New Orleans Square in Disneyland.  Transformed to a mix of Halloween spookiness and Christmas tradition, Haunted Mansion Holiday is inspired by the classic animated film Tim Burtons Nightmare Before Christmas. Jacks return to the Haunted Mansion includes the traditional Halloween/Christmas gingerbread house in the Mansion Ballroom, with some special spooky surprises in this years design.
> _




You can read the full press release at the link above!


----------



## oumagic

Can someone tell me how fastpasses work on Halloween party days? I am wondering if I would get a Space Mountain fastpass at 4pm to use it later at 9PM or if they are going to have the fastpasses cutoff at 6pm return time, the official closing on 10/3.  I am mostly curious because of Star Tours. I was wondering if they will be out of fastpasses extra-early due to the 6PM closing?  Will they open the FP machines at 6PM for party guests?  We are going to the beach that day and assume that the FP for Star Tours would be out for the day when the gates open at 3PM for party guests. However, if the official park closing is at 6PM I was wondering if maybe there just would be no fastpasses given for after 6 or if maybe I could get a FP at 6PM for later in the evening.  Maybe no one will know but I just thought I'd ask.


----------



## Sherry E

oumagic said:


> Can someone tell me how fastpasses work on Halloween party days? I am wondering if I would get a Space Mountain fastpass at 4pm to use it later at 9PM or if they are going to have the fastpasses cutoff at 6pm return time, the official closing on 10/3.  I am mostly curious because of Star Tours. I was wondering if they will be out of fastpasses extra-early due to the 6PM closing?  Will they open the FP machines at 6PM for party guests?  We are going to the beach that day and assume that the FP for Star Tours would be out for the day when the gates open at 3PM for party guests. However, if the official park closing is at 6PM I was wondering if maybe there just would be no fastpasses given for after 6 or if maybe I could get a FP at 6PM for later in the evening.  Maybe no one will know but I just thought I'd ask.



Great question, oumagic!  I hope someone answers it for you.  I'm sure someone here in this thread knows, because I'm sure there are lots of people who wondered the same thing on last year's party days.  I didn't attend last year's party in DL, so I can't even guess.  And when I went to the party in DCA, we ddn't get any FP's for anything.  The lines for rides will be shorter anyway - shorter than a typical day at DLR - but I'm not sure what happens with the FP's.

Does anyone out there know?  Bret?  BELLEDOZER?  Kristin?  Vala?  Liza??  Anyone?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Great question, oumagic!  I hope someone answers it for you.  I'm sure someone here in this thread knows, because I'm sure there are lots of people who wondered the same thing on last year's party days.  I didn't attend last year's party in DL, so I can't even guess.  And when I went to the party in DCA, we ddn't get any FP's for anything.  The lines for rides will be shorter anyway - shorter than a typical day at DLR - but I'm not sure what happens with the FP's.
> 
> Does anyone out there know?  Bret?  BELLEDOZER?  Kristin?  Vala?  Liza??  Anyone?



There are no FP available during MHP nights. Since this is a exclusive party and the park is not that crowded like during a regular day at DL, there was no need to use the FP machines. It did make sense and it didn't make sense. It did make sense since the park was not at full capacity and a lot of the rides are walk ons except for a few rides like SMGG for an example.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I personally found that once the party started and the crowds from the day cleared out, that the lines for the rides were never that long, as many of the guests were trick or treating, or taking in the various things to do, other than the rides. Many of the rides (and for that matter the candy stations) were practically deserted around the times of the parades and the fireworks. I could have done Buzz Lightyear over and over with no lineups during the parade. It can be a bit of a pain trying to navigate around these areas during these events, but is worth it, for the no lineups on the rides that you want to go on, if they are open during the party.


----------



## oumagic

BELLEDOZER said:


> I personally found that once the party started and the crowds from the day cleared out, that the lines for the rides were never that long, as many of the guests were trick or treating, or taking in the various things to do, other than the rides. Many of the rides (and for that matter the candy stations) were practically deserted around the times of the parades and the fireworks. I could have done Buzz Lightyear over and over with no lineups during the parade. It can be a bit of a pain trying to navigate around these areas during these events, but is worth it, for the no lineups on the rides that you want to go on, if they are open during the party.



I was just really hoping that Star Tours would be open and that the Halloween Party would be a good time to ride it without fastpasses. Maybe someone that goes to the first party can let us know before I am there for the 2nd party. I will let people know for certain when I get back.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I can't see that Star Tours wouldn't be open during the party, as Buzz Lightyear is right across from it. The only area of the park that closes during the MHP is Toontown, the rest of the park is open, as are the rides. Fantasyland closes down for the fireworks and the parade, but that's about it. I will be at the MHP on Sept 30th with the family for their first experience with it. I did it last year solo and had a blast. My best advice for you is to bring a backpack with another bag inside. The TOT bags are tiny, so when the bag get's full, dump it into the bag inside the backpack. It keeps the weight of the candy evenly distributed across you back, and believe me, if you do it this way your backpack will be heavy by the end of the night. I got this tip off the boards last year, and it was a lifesaver on my very bad back.


----------



## candygirlIRE

I am so excited about the Halloween Party!! It's a surprise for the kids, so I have to contain my excitement!!  

Got the costumes:
DH - Where's Waldo
me - 50's drive in diner girl
DD1 - Pirate
DS - Indiana Jones
DD2 - Tink (or we did buy a Minnie too - couldn't help myself)





I was wondering about the candy situation... seemed like loads in pictures I'd seen  What about the healthy snacks (yuck, who wants those LOL), are they packaged?? Will likely bring those back for the rest of the days at the hotel 

Super excited!!!


I loved all the pics you posted BELLEDOZER


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I'm having problems posting, so if I type fast, maybe it will let me post. I'm very outspoken with a dry and weird sense of humor that get's me into trouble. My curiosity also get's me into trouble. This year trouble has been making regular visits, and Mayhem just won't leave me alone, and keeps bugging me. Chaos has also been visiting more often then I can count these days. And I've got a geriatric Greyhound that may cross over the rainbow bridge before we leave on our trip. If he does, won't adopt another hound till after the trip, as it's not fair to my doggy sitter having to deal with a greyhound fresh off the track (we adopt xracers from a adoption group we have a good relationship with). As for getting back on track, the MHP has carrots, craisins and apples all prepackaged as the healthy snacks. Be warned that over the 2 MHP parties I attended last year I ended with over 20+lbs of good old junk food with some healthy stuff mixed in, but it was in the minority. We are heading down to DL from Sept 29 to Oct2nd, since I was at a seminar for WDW and won accomodation at the Hilton Anaheim (see what I mean about Mayhem just not leaving me alone???). The kids don't know we are going, and they won't know till we arrive at the airport.


----------



## isisisme

I just wanted to say it is 4 weeks until the start of Halloween Time at Disneyland!! 

I know I have longer, but I am excited to see everyone's posts who get to go before me.


----------



## GeminiAngel

Joining in for the fun.


----------



## Sherry E

I can't believe it's only 4 weeks from now!  

Time to trot out the Creepy Dancing Guy to do a dance (he has been the Halloween Superthread mascot since last year):



​


----------



## Sherry E

Rescuing this from the depths of Page 3!  Actually, this thread is doing really well in terms of views and posts and all that.  But the DIS is busy in general, it seems, and so the threads zip quickly down the pages!



Tomorrow I will post my weekly Monday HalloweenTime countdown for this thread!!


----------



## Breyean

Just bought our Ultimate tickets for Oct 3. This will be our first Halloween party and tour!


----------



## Sherry E

Breyean said:


> Just bought our Ultimate tickets for Oct 3. This will be our first Halloween party and tour!



Breyean -

I think those Ultimate tickets sound awesome (they'd better be, for that amount of money!).  I think a combo tour and party package is a great way to really celebrate the Halloween season....and it makes me wonder if the same sort of thing will be coming in the future for the holiday season (combo tour and party package).  Thus far, there is no holiday party, but most of us suspect there will be in the near future, and the holiday tour is already very popular.


----------



## PixiDustDears

Can anyone tell me....how scary is SMGG?  Dd says she wants to be really brave this year and try and ride everything she can (but not TT lol).  Last year she didn't like the Materhorn (but says she might try it again this year) but she loved Splash Mountain.  I know Ds wont be able to handle it because it has to much sensory imput for him.  I think the Ghost part is what might scare her.  So how scary is the halloween overlay?


----------



## Kayla's Mom

PixiDustDears said:


> Can anyone tell me....how scary is SMGG?  Dd says she wants to be really brave this year and try and ride everything she can (but not TT lol).  Last year she didn't like the Materhorn (but says she might try it again this year) but she loved Splash Mountain.  I know Ds wont be able to handle it because it has to much sensory imput for him.  I think the Ghost part is what might scare her.  So how scary is the halloween overlay?



My DD rode it when she was 8 and she hated it.  She loved the regular version, but the ghost guy scared the you-know-what out of her (she was in tears).  She is sensitive (obviously!) but I do think it's pretty intense -- at the beginning at least, when the ghost guy is at the top of the hill.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

HM did the same thing to my kids in Feb to the point where they refused to ride anymore remotely challenging rides for the remainder of the day. I'm hoping that I can convince my kids to give it a second chance next month with the Nightmare before Christmas overlay, as I loved the ride with the overlay.


----------



## Sherry E

_And now it's time for our weekly Monday countdown..._




*Only 25 Days Until...
Halloween Time Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!*​


Wow!  Where did the time go?  How can it be that there are only 25 days until the start of this wonderful Fall season at Disneyland?


I will pose the question that I also plan to ask in the Christmas thread weekly Monday countdown.....

What's on your Halloween Time to-do list this year?  Is there anything that you meant to do last year (or any other year) and never got around to it?  Any souvenirs you didn't get last year that you like to buy this time around?  Any Halloween treats you're particularly fond of that you'd like to try again?  Any Villains you haven't gotten photos with yet?


I have a photographic to-do list:

1.  I have to get pictures at the Halloween Round-Up!  I don't have any!  Not a single one.  I had to miss Halloween Time last year, and during the previous years I think I was with friends who were not that interested in going into the Round-Up and looking around.  During my Christmas trip in December, I spent a crazy amount of time lingering at the Reindeer Round-Up (hours), just taking photos of all the details.  So I have to give the Halloween Round-Up its due time as well!

2.  Also, I have to get more photos of the Main Street pumpkins.  It's tough, because many of them are hidden on window sills or on balconies, but I will try.

3.  Also, I have no photos of the character pumpkins above the turnstiles.  Must get those.

4.  I plan to try to get some photos of the Halloween character display along the tram path - without taking the tram.  I want to try to get to them while on foot, somehow, or at least get a good vantage point that is not from the tram.

5.  Finally, I plan to try to look for any signs of Halloween Time - any signs at all other than Fall-colored flower beds - in California Adventure.  That will be a challenge.  DCA was stripped of 99% of its Halloween-ness last year and it's unlikely there will be anything to see this year with all the construction happening.  But somewhere, anywhere, in DCA, there must be a random pumpkin or ghost or something.



What about you?  What's on the Halloween Time to-do list this year?


----------



## Mickeybell

PixiDustDears said:


> Can anyone tell me....how scary is SMGG?  Dd says she wants to be really brave this year and try and ride everything she can (but not TT lol).  Last year she didn't like the Materhorn (but says she might try it again this year) but she loved Splash Mountain.  I know Ds wont be able to handle it because it has to much sensory imput for him.  I think the Ghost part is what might scare her.  So how scary is the halloween overlay?



My son who is 10 years old does not want to go on it again this year.  We went not last year but the year before for Halloween so he was 8 at the time.  He was super scared by the ghosts.  He loves the regular Space Mountain.  He loves HM, SM, Screamin ...  He didnt really like Tower of Terror very much but he said he might try that again.  But he said he will never do SMGG ever again!


----------



## Mickeybell

Sherry E said:


> 1.  I have to get pictures at the Halloween Round-Up!  I don't have any!  Not a single one.  I had to miss Halloween Time last year, and during the previous years I think I was with friends who were not that interested in going into the Round-Up and looking around.  During my Christmas trip in December, I spent a crazy amount of time lingering at the Reindeer Round-Up (hours), just taking photos of all the details.  So I have to give the Halloween Round-Up its due time as well!



This will only be our second time during Halloween time.  But the first time we completely missed going into the Halloween Round Up area.  (We did go over there for our Christmas trip last year and saw the Reindeer )  I dont know how we missed doing that!    I am really excited to get over there and take alot of pictures.


----------



## isisisme

First, last year we missed almost all the treats since they only did them up until Halloween for the most part. We arrived Friday evening and went to DCA since there was a party. Saturday, we had F! so I held off on treats. This time we are coming down earlier and I will try every pumpkin/Halloween treat I can find!

Second, during the Halloween Party, I am going to enjoy more of the party and rides and ignore candy. See number one for cause of no need for trick or treating.

3rd: Hopefully get a new popcorn bucket and coffee cups (yes the plastic ones). Last year I got a NMBC and Villains. 

4th: and last for now, Relax. Last year we planned WAY too much.  It had been 2 years since we had been able to come down, so we over planned. This year, we have a couple of dinning reservations to make, we will do reserved seatings for F! and the party. The rest comes as it will.


----------



## Ms. Toad Esq.

Sherry E said:


> Only 25 Days Until...
> Halloween Time Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!![/SIZE][/B][/COLOR][/CENTER]
> 
> What about you?  What's on the Halloween Time to-do list this year?



 That's so exciting!!!! I've only been once before during Halloween. This time I want to get pictures of the characters in their costumes! I somehow missed out on that during my last trip. 

Oh, and I need to indulge in more Halloween themed goodies! What are everyone's favorite Halloween treats in the parks?


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Halloween to do list:

-Use my flash to get better pics of the Halloween parade and the fireworks. I've got a bad habit of not using my flash(camera has a high ISO rating so that I normally can take pics in low light without a flash, but can get blurry pics at times as a result), and have to break this habit to get better pics of both.
-Pics in front of the Great Pumpkin with the kids
-Pics of the carved pumpkins at the roundup (on of my fav places to go during Halloween time)
-Try more of the Halloween treats with the family.
-Show the family what I've experienced last year in regards to Halloween at DL.
-And lastly ride HM.
Still trying to plot against the family for some unexpected surprises.


----------



## PixiDustDears

Thanks everyone for the tips and advice about SMGG.  I think I'll just have Dd "be brave" for this ride next year. 

Also, my to do list:

Everything!!!  

Really though this is our first time going during Halloween.  We want to see as much seasonal stuff as we can but we also want to do some of the traditional stuff that we never seem to get a chance to.  Like the petting zoo.  I think last year I barely stepped inside Frontier Land !!


----------



## DisneyFairytale

BELLEDOZER said:


> Halloween to do list:
> Still trying to plot against the family for some unexpected surprises.


You are a genius. My soon to be DH is a big prankster, and being a halloween trip, I should make some plans. 

Do you have any good jokes to play, you would be willing to share? open to all ideas!


----------



## isisisme

Just a little bump to get this off page 3. 

And to say Halloweentime needs to hurry and get here.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

The kids have no clue about the trip and I'm not telling. They don't suspect a thing, especially since we just drove down to DL in Feb for 2 weeks. I've got them backpacks, which they needed anyway, and inside are Disney related boredom busters. Since the kids complain that I bug them (am a very bad influence on them with my over active imagination, and mayhem can rule at anytime because of it), I got them a couple of the Hallmark bugs. It's holding a note that says on the front "you bug me!'. Inside it says" Yes I bug you I know it's true, I know I annoy you through and through, Look inside for clues and you will see, how much fun being "Bugged" can be. Inside is a map of DL, a Disney keychain, a cell phone that welcomes them to Mickey's club house, and a few other things. Let's see if they clue in to where we are going at that point. I'm planning on getting a cookie survival kit and a cookie bouquet through Cookies by Design out of Long Beach, as it's our 10th anniversary this year and wanted to do something nice for DH. I've got MHP tickets for Sept 30th. I was going to get tickets for WOC the night we arrive but have had massive problems with my CC on the Disney.com website to the point where I'm gun shy about attempting to make any further purchases on it. For some reason it hates my CC with a passion, and chaos reigns supreme whenever I attempt to make a purchase of their website (I wish I was joking about this but I'm not). I've got a good CC and am on good terms with my CC company, but the website doesn't seem to care. Case in Point: To get my MHP tickets for the family I had to spend 45 mins on the phone with the CC company and another 1 hr long distance on the phone to Disney direct to get the tickets reserved. For the hopper passes for the family I ordered them through my TA and saved myself the problems.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I'm still trying to think of more ways to get the family, but that's it for now.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

I have a Halloween to do list before we even get to the party!!!  We still haven't completly settled on costums.  Looks like I will be a goddess, DD10 will be a gypsy similar to Esmerelda, and DS3 likes the Ghostbusters costume.  I have appointments for both of them at the barbershop on mainstreet so they can get an awesome do for the party.  Our local Halloween store opens in a couple weeks, so everything is up in the air until I pay for the costumes.  I'm also going to get Halloween themed window decals for our hotel room window.  Two days before we leave I have mani/pedis schedule for DD and me.  I'm thinking orange tips with ghosts and pumpkins on the middle fingers and big toes.  

If you'll recal (can't remember if it was on this thread or the October thread), I'm a DL vet going to WDW for the first time.  However, this is my "home" side and this thread is WAY more fun then the "other side"; It has already been okayed with the powers that be that I can play here, too.  I'm definatley getting pics of the parade, the fireworks, and the HM Ghost.  I am kinda bummed that WDW doesn't have the roundup with the pumpkin carvings.  That just means I'll have to be glued here to see the great work.


----------



## candygirlIRE

Just got our costumes in the post!!!   

So excited, but can't even open the box until after bedtime as the kids STILL don't know yet!!! YAY!! I've been soooooo freakin good about this surprise! It's killing me inside LOL


----------



## funatdisney

Three weeks away from the start of Halloween Time at Disneyland!! 60 days until my October vacation.


----------



## GeminiAngel

I want to go to the Oct 20th party, just the party.  Can I just purchase party tickets, or do I have to get regular admission as well.


----------



## Sherry E

GeminiAngel said:


> I want to go to the Oct 20th party, just the party.  Can I just purchase party tickets, or do I have to get regular admission as well.



Do you mean the party on 10/21?  There's no party on 10/20 (That's a Thursday.)  If you want to go to the Halloween party, all you need is a party ticket.  That's it.  

If you want to go into DCA on a party night or into either park before the party begins, you will need a Hopper or separate park ticket.  But with the party ticket, you will be allowed entrance into Disneyland at 4 p.m. if it's a Friday (3 p.m. if it's a Monday/Tuesday party night).


----------



## DisneyFairytale

BELLEDOZER said:


> The kids have no clue about the trip and I'm not telling. They don't suspect a thing, especially since we just drove down to DL in Feb for 2 weeks. I've got them backpacks, which they needed anyway, and inside are Disney related boredom busters. Since the kids complain that I bug them (am a very bad influence on them with my over active imagination, and mayhem can rule at anytime because of it), I got them a couple of the Hallmark bugs. It's holding a note that says on the front "you bug me!'. Inside it says" Yes I bug you I know it's true, I know I annoy you through and through, Look inside for clues and you will see, how much fun being "Bugged" can be. Inside is a map of DL, a Disney keychain, a cell phone that welcomes them to Mickey's club house, and a few other things. Let's see if they clue in to where we are going at that point. I'm planning on getting a cookie survival kit and a cookie bouquet through Cookies by Design out of Long Beach, as it's our 10th anniversary this year and wanted to do something nice for DH. I've got MHP tickets for Sept 30th. I was going to get tickets for WOC the night we arrive but have had massive problems with my CC on the Disney.com website to the point where I'm gun shy about attempting to make any further purchases on it. For some reason it hates my CC with a passion, and chaos reigns supreme whenever I attempt to make a purchase of their website (I wish I was joking about this but I'm not). I've got a good CC and am on good terms with my CC company, but the website doesn't seem to care. Case in Point: To get my MHP tickets for the family I had to spend 45 mins on the phone with the CC company and another 1 hr long distance on the phone to Disney direct to get the tickets reserved. For the hopper passes for the family I ordered them through my TA and saved myself the problems.



That is so exciting!!! I hope you film their reaction for us! that would be soooo fun to watch


----------



## GeminiAngel

Sherry E said:


> Do you mean the party on 10/21?  There's no party on 10/20 (That's a Thursday.)  If you want to go to the Halloween party, all you need is a party ticket.  That's it.
> 
> If you want to go into DCA on a party night or into either park before the party begins, you will need a Hopper or separate park ticket.  But with the party ticket, you will be allowed entrance into Disneyland at 4 p.m. if it's a Friday (3 p.m. if it's a Monday/Tuesday party night).



oops! I meant at WDW.  Wrong side of the country. 
Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

GeminiAngel said:


> oops! I meant at WDW.  Wrong side of the country.
> Thanks!



Oops!


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm getting excited!! I had lunch with a friend the other day who I will be rooming with when I go down for the party on the 3rd. It's probably the only thing I will do at Disneyland for that trip since it's literally a drive there, go to the party, drive home kind of thing (even with 'home' being 6 hours away). But I want to try SMGG so bad now that I'm not terrified of SM anymore. I would love to see the fireworks and get photos, and I want to see characters and GET CANDY!!

I did decide on a pretty simple costume for me though since things at home are making it harder to make the dress I was originally planning on: a photographer!



Easy one for me.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> I'm getting excited!! I had lunch with a friend the other day who I will be rooming with when I go down for the party on the 3rd. It's probably the only thing I will do at Disneyland for that trip since it's literally a drive there, go to the party, drive home kind of thing (even with 'home' being 6 hours away). But I want to try SMGG so bad now that I'm not terrified of SM anymore. I would love to see the fireworks and get photos, and I want to see characters and GET CANDY!!
> 
> I did decide on a pretty simple costume for me though since things at home are making it harder to make the dress I was originally planning on: a photographer!
> 
> 
> 
> Easy one for me.



Sounds like a good to-do list!

Yep, I think you can pull that off the photographer thing pretty easily!

Weren't you going to be staying for 2 nights?  So you won't have time to go into DLR on 10/2, or on 10/4 before you leave?

I think you'll really love Halloween Screams.  I am not a super-big fireworks person - I can take them or leave them, but if I see them I usually enjoy them a lot - but Halloween Screams is the only fireworks show I would probably go out of my way to see again.  The villains and music in it alone are pretty fun, and you find yourself tapping your feet and bopping along.


----------



## Belle Ella

It's all going to depend on how tired I am. I'll be starting work at 2:30am and driving down after my shift. I don't even know what time I'll get there but I'm sure I'll be exhausted. So probably no Disney that day but we'll see. I'm hoping I can swing a short shift and leave at 7:30 instead of taking my 'lunch' seeing as everything is supposed to be done by 8am anyway. And then if I do on Tuesday will depend on how much energy I have considering I'll still have to drive home.

But hey, even one day (party day) is better than not going at all!


----------



## candygirlIRE

So with the tickets to the Halloween Party, it says we get free parking.
From what time??
How do we redeem that? Do we show something at the parking gate??

Thanks!!!

So Super Excited


----------



## Sherry E

*It's Monday, soooooooo.....*


*Guess that means it's time for the Weekly Monday Countdown!!!!!*



*Only 18 Days Until
Halloween Time Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!*​


Everyone loves seeing Villains and other characters in the parks during the Halloween Time season and at the Halloween party (formerly called Mickey's Trick or Treat Party, now called Mickey's Halloween Party).  

Here are some of my character moments:



_*The Villains photo spot in DCA in 2008, with Frollo*_








_*The mischievous Queen is examining my hair, while Ratcliffe and Don Karnage menacingly hold court...*_








_*Visiting with some beloved Toy Story characters at Mickey's Trick or Treat Party in 2008...*_








_*In 2009, the Villains moved to a new photo spot, in Fantasyland, which is a bit too dark & shady for my liking....*_








_*Everyone has to stop at this photo spot at least once, when they arrive at Disneyland or when they leave.  
And if you remember, you will get both Mickey's non-winking side....*_







_*...and his winking side!*_








_*Don't forget to pick up a couple of spooky souvenirs before you leave...*_


----------



## Breyean

Hi. We're going to our first Halloween at DLR (we're doing the party and the tour) and I have a silly question.

We've been at the parks before during Halloween but never did the special night party. In fact, we've been leaving the park just as tons of people in great costumes were streaming in for the party.

So we decided this year to join in, but here's the thing - will we feel and or look really out of place if we DO NOT wear costumes to the party? We want to enjoy the experience of being there and stuff, but don't want to feel like outsiders w/o costumes.

Do others go and not dress up?


----------



## Sherry E

Breyean said:


> Hi. We're going to our first Halloween at DLR (we're doing the party and the tour) and I have a silly question.
> 
> We've been at the parks before during Halloween but never did the special night party. In fact, we've been leaving the park just as tons of people in great costumes were streaming in for the party.
> 
> So we decided this year to join in, but here's the thing - will we feel and or look really out of place if we DO NOT wear costumes to the party? We want to enjoy the experience of being there and stuff, but don't want to feel like outsiders w/o costumes.
> 
> Do others go and not dress up?



Breyean - 

The photo I posted above, with Woody and the Green Army Men, was taken at the party.  As you can see, we were not in costume.  I will not be in costume this year, either.  

I noticed that it was about 50/50 - half of the people were not in costume.  And from reading others' reports of their party nights, it sounds like it's still pretty much the same.  Lots of people just want to go and get the candy, pose with the characters, see the fireworks - they're not interested in dressing up.

I've also seen some people dressed fully in street clothes except for maybe a crazy hat or something.  That's a pretty easy thing to do and buy if you suddenly feel awkward.

The great thing is, no one sticks out.  No one looks oddly at the non-costumed people.  I don't even think they notice.  Everyone is involved in their own thing - they're not paying attention.  The only ones who really stand out are the ones in the really elaborate, extravagant, creative costumes.  The non-costumed folks just blend right in!  You guys will be fine!


----------



## Breyean

Sherry,

Thanks. VERY glad to hear that. Reading these posts about the party and seeing the extent people go to to dress up (which we are definitely looking forward to seeing!) was making me a little worried.


----------



## A Small World

We went last year and didnt want to bother with costumes as we were travelling from the UK so didnt want to have to carry them in our luggage.

However we decided to go looking 'wierd and wacky' - Myself , DBF and DD all have long hair so we sprayed our hair multicoloured, wore head bands with bopping spiders/bats on , had halloween tinsel round our necks and glow in the dark nail polish - it made it easy to feel we had dressed up with little effort - we had great fun. the only problem was it took us ages to wash the colour out of our hair


----------



## StyledSugar

We can't wait for our trip! Just over 2 months until we are walking into DL!!  We get there on Halloween day and hit the party that night. We are more than excited -- well, those of us that know about it. The kids still think we are going November 26th so it's a total surprise. We had to make sure they knew we were going at some point so they could save their money. 

We are staying at the Desert Inn for the first 5 nights and then we got a PIN code (thank you posters at DIS forums!!!! ) and are doing the concierge service at PPH for the last 2 nights. 

Just a couple of questions:

Is the Halloween candy given out at the party just for kids?

Do the majority of people dress up? I noticed most of the DIS members that go seem to dress up but I was just wondering in general is it the norm?

Is everything open during the party?


I think that's all I have for now but I'm sure as the time nears I will have more. lol


----------



## TahoeMom

StyledSugar said:


> Just a couple of questions:
> 
> Is the Halloween candy given out at the party just for kids?
> 
> Do the majority of people dress up? I noticed most of the DIS members that go seem to dress up but I was just wondering in general is it the norm?
> 
> Is everything open during the party?



No, the candy is not just for the kids.  In fact, that is one of the things my husband (a sweet freak) loves best about the party - the trick-or-treating is for adults too!

As the posts just above yours state, it is probably 50/50.  My kids have dressed up in the past but sometimes we all just wear Halloween colors/shirts.  We always go in early October so we don't generally have costumes ready at that point.  We always see lots of costumes but also lots of just black/orange, and also a lot of regular street clothes - whatever you decide to wear will fit in.

Last year was the first year at Disneyland but I am pretty sure that 90-95% of the attractions were open. It's a bit hard to see but this post http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38439480&postcount=775
has images of the map handed out at the party and it lists what was open last year.


----------



## tlovesdis

I am so excited for our trip in 45 days!  I have the best BFF/Cousin in the entire world!  I have been out of work for a while now and she is taking me on this Halloween trip!!  We are staying at Paradise Pier and attending the party on Friday the 14th!

I bought this to iron on a shirt and wear to the 






I can't wait to see and experience everything!!  We went last year and had a blast and I know this year will be just as awesome!  There is nothing like spending quality time with your BFF in the Happiest Place on Earth!


----------



## bbangel

I'm trying to decide whether to do the Happy Haunts tour and the Party (either on the same night or different nights) or just do one or the other, or forget about it and just enjoy. I'm wondering if being by myself will be awkward at the party. Oh decisions, decisions.

If I do do both would people recommend doing the "Ulimate Experience" where you go from the tour to the party or do you miss some of the party time for the tour? There is so little info on the tour on the website!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

I was curious if there was any decor, merchandise, or treats that have introduced themselves to the parks yet.  Anyone have evidance(pics)?


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I'm guessing that the merchandise should be showing up gradually in the parks, with more and more showing the closer to the official start date of Halloween. Perhaps others can confirm this. Piece of advice, if you see something Halloween related that you love, buy it, as it may not be there an hour later. The Halloween merchandise is a "hot commodity", and sells really quickly. It's different than other times of the year, where if you see something that you like, you can go back the next day and it will still be there.


----------



## candygirlIRE

Just noticed today that the Disney Store had Halloween shirts out (Mickey ones and some other characters)   
Thinking since they are always doing sales that I might pick a couple up for the kids the closer it gets!! It would be fun to wear some Halloween shirts one of the days we are there -- but not pay FULL Disney price 

They also do have costumes out if anyone was interested -- I saw at ours here in Canada: Mickey Mouse, Lion King, Cpt. Hook, Peter Pan, some princesses, Buzz, Jessie, Woody.


----------



## I'm mikey

Disneyland halloween website is up, heres the link

http://disneyland.disney.go.com/events/halloween-time/#/home


----------



## isisisme

Woohoo!!!  I am so excited to see the website up!!!!

I am so looking forward to everything! And I am glad that I have more time this year before Halloween to enjoy the Park decorated for my holiday. 

Now if I can talk my DH that we need to go back for my birthday in Feb.


----------



## Mickeybell

Yeah!!! Got my tickets in the mail today!!!  I cant believe how fast Halloween time is coming up on us!  So looking forward to being in Disneyland in a few weeks!!!


----------



## Sherry E

I'm mikey said:


> Disneyland halloween website is up, heres the link
> 
> http://disneyland.disney.go.com/events/halloween-time/#/home



Thank you so much, I'm mikey, for posting that!  I was on the DLR website a few days ago, and there was nothing new.  It always happens that way to me - when I check, there is nothing!  Literally, hours or days later, someone else will check and there's new info!  I have the worst timing!



You know, I was thinking about all the Halloween Time stuff that has been removed, or that has come and gone, in the last 4 years.  In addition to the removal of Candy Corn Acres, the Halloween/monster-themed music in DCA, the candy corn CALIFORNIA letters in front of DCA and the floral masked Mickey at the entrance to DL, I thought of another thing that's gone:  the Halloween PhotoPass card!  

A few years ago, during the Halloween or holiday seasons, you could get your photo taken by a PhotoPass photographer and they would hand you a special keepsake PhotoPass card to fit that season's theme.  I still have my Halloween PP card and my holiday PP card somewhere.

But, as of 2009, no more Halloween PhotoPass cards, and I think the Christmas/holiday PP cards were retired before last year.  Boooooo!

Little by little, things are disappearing from both Halloween Time and the holiday season.  Maybe DLR expects that we won't notice!


----------



## oumagic

I made dining reservations yesterday. One curious thing is that the CM told me that the restaurants are closed on Halloween party nights.  I am curious as to whether they are actually closed or if they just are not taking reservations since they have no way of knowing if you have a ticket to the party. Does anyone know?  We were thinking of eating at Carnation at 6:30 (10/3) but the latest reservation there or at Orleans was like 4pm.


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Very excited!  Just made reservations for 2 nights (Sept 25th & 26th) at the Hilton at the convention center .... so now I'll be able to see all the Halloween decorations!


----------



## A Small World

oumagic said:


> I made dining reservations yesterday. One curious thing is that the CM told me that the restaurants are closed on Halloween party nights.  I am curious as to whether they are actually closed or if they just are not taking reservations since they have no way of knowing if you have a ticket to the party. Does anyone know?  We were thinking of eating at Carnation at 6:30 (10/3) but the latest reservation there or at Orleans was like 4pm.



If I remember from last year the restaurants were closed but there were some counter service places open.
I suppose they think if people have paid to attend a special event they dont want to spend the time in a restaurant- they prefer to be out there in the thick of it collecting candy etc so it probably isnt worth them opening.


----------



## Saskiwi

Testing our newly created Halloween ticker..


----------



## Grumpy Grandma

Saskiwi said:


> Testing our newly created Halloween ticker..



I like it!!!!


----------



## tlovesdis

oumagic said:


> I made dining reservations yesterday. One curious thing is that the CM told me that the restaurants are closed on Halloween party nights.  I am curious as to whether they are actually closed or if they just are not taking reservations since they have no way of knowing if you have a ticket to the party. Does anyone know?  We were thinking of eating at Carnation at 6:30 (10/3) but the latest reservation there or at Orleans was like 4pm.



I know Plaza Inn was open because we ate there at about 7:30 on party night.


----------



## oumagic

A Small World said:


> If I remember from last year the restaurants were closed but there were some counter service places open.
> I suppose they think if people have paid to attend a special event they dont want to spend the time in a restaurant- they prefer to be out there in the thick of it collecting candy etc so it probably isnt worth them opening.



Well, we are entering at 3PM and staying until 10 or 11 at night and I am not sure I want my kids on a candy-only diet for 8 hours   I am sure we will find something to eat for dinner.  The Plaza Inn would be great!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Saskiwi said:


> Testing our newly created Halloween ticker..



looks familiar  good taste


----------



## StyledSugar

oumagic said:


> Well, we are entering at 3PM and staying until 10 or 11 at night and I am not sure I want my kids on a candy-only diet for 8 hours   I am sure we will find something to eat for dinner.  The Plaza Inn would be great!



I agree and the bad thing is.........I hadn't even thought about eating dinner! lol I'm sure the kids would love a candy dinner but The Plaza Inn would be decent forsure!


----------



## candygirlIRE

A Small World said:


> If I remember from last year the restaurants were closed but there were some counter service places open.
> I suppose they think if people have paid to attend a special event they dont want to spend the time in a restaurant- they prefer to be out there in the thick of it collecting candy etc so it probably isnt worth them opening.



Yep, I was wondering this myself... I am hoping at least for a burger or for a hot dog -- but I could happily eat candy all night 

Maybe the "healthy" snacks will be our dinner!!  


Quick question regarding those "healthy" snacks -- what are they?? I mean, like raisins etc??

Thanks!!


----------



## Sherry E

candygirlIRE said:


> Yep, I was wondering this myself... I am hoping at least for a burger or for a hot dog -- but I could happily eat candy all night
> 
> Maybe the "healthy" snacks will be our dinner!!
> 
> 
> Quick question regarding those "healthy" snacks -- what are they?? I mean, like raisins etc??
> 
> Thanks!!



There may be some raisins in there too.  I can't recall if I got raisins.  There were little packets of apple slices.  I think I even saw some mini-carrot packets in my year at the party (not at all of the treat stations - only at one station did I notice them).  There were some fruit leather-type things.


----------



## isisisme

I think the lack of food options is my biggest complaint about the Halloween party itself (other than the Halloween things that have gone away like the Mickey Flowers out front). 
We are always hungry when we get back to the room after midnight and there is not a lot of options. :/ I would love if they would at least have counter service. Plaza Inn is ok..my hubby loves the chicken, but the veggie option..not so great. :/


----------



## A Small World

There were definitely raisins, carrot sticks and dried apple slices last year as healthy treat options.

Im sure there were some counter service places open - possibly Tomorrowland Terrace for one - but Im afraid we just snacked through the evening and then made a detour into McDonalds on the way back to Hojos at the end of the night


----------



## bbangel

Argh! Just tried to order the combo tour/party and the CM was clueless. She just kept saying she couldn't book the tour until 30 days out. I know people here have done it so I think she just didn't know how. So frustrating to pay the long distance and then not get what I wanted. Especially after stressing over whether to do it or not. I guess I'll try again later and hope to get someone who knows how to book it. For those that have done it is there some magic way of asking for it?


----------



## alwaysmb20

bbangel said:


> Argh! Just tried to order the combo tour/party and the CM was clueless. She just kept saying she couldn't book the tour until 30 days out. I know people here have done it so I think she just didn't know how. So frustrating to pay the long distance and then not get what I wanted. Especially after stressing over whether to do it or not. I guess I'll try again later and hope to get someone who knows how to book it. For those that have done it is there some magic way of asking for it?



Ask for the "Ultimate Experience." I know when I booked mine a couple of weeks ago the CM knew what I wanted she just couldn't get the computer to do what it was supposed to do. In the end, a specialist CM called me back and booked the tour/party for me. He said that many CM's might not know how to book this. Call back. You'll probably get a different CM. Good luck!


----------



## Diznygrl

Healthy treats I got last year: apple slices(yummy), baby carrots, Craisins, organic fruit leather, and Mickey shaped dehydrated apple crisp things (OMG, these things are literally like eating styrofoam with a hint of apple flavor).


----------



## MattsPrincess

It's looking like i'll be joining the Halloween-time club this year after all! DH is going to ask at work Tuesday, so as long as the military gods are smiling, we'll be going to DL NEXT MONTH!!! We're looking at going from the 17th to the 21st, with 3 park days. We'd be going to the MHP on the 18th, and doing the tour one of the other days. We plan to go in costume, but haven't decided what yet. OMM i'm so excited!


----------



## Sherry E

MattsPrincess said:


> It's looking like i'll be joining the Halloween-time club this year after all! DH is going to ask at work Tuesday, so as long as the military gods are smiling, we'll be going to DL NEXT MONTH!!! We're looking at going from the 17th to the 21st, with 3 park days. We'd be going to the MHP on the 18th, and doing the tour one of the other days. We plan to go in costume, but haven't decided what yet. OMM i'm so excited!



MattsPrincess - 

I just recently thought of you!  When the holiday tour got brought up in the Christmas thread, it made me think of you and I realized I hadn't seen you around here too much lately.  I wondered what was happening with your DLR trip - I think the last thing I remember you posting (that I read) was that your summer DLR trip was most likely not going to happen, and that Halloween might be on the radar!  And then you disappeared!

I'm so excited for you!  I know that you went back and forth last year with trying to decide on a Halloween DLR trip or a Christmas trip, and Christmas ended up winning out (and being quite successful at that!).  But now that you've experienced the holiday season, I think a Halloween Time trip will be perfect addition to your overall DLR experience!  You and your DH will have a great time - be prepared for tons of candy at the MHP!


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm finding it so strange how many window displays and store displays are already getting Halloween merchandise! Well, not really "strange" but my mind isn't connecting it just yet. I can't post any photos ATM but it is definitely on it's way in!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> I'm finding it so strange how many window displays and store displays are already getting Halloween merchandise! Well, not really "strange" but my mind isn't connecting it just yet. I can't post any photos ATM but it is definitely on it's way in!



I had a feeling you would see quite a few displays starting to appear, Jessica!  In fact, there are probably already some Halloween treats/goodies being sold - have you seen those yet?  DLR doesn't seem to waste much time in getting its seasons underway.  As we know, before Halloween Time is even over, there is already holiday season snow on the Castle and decorations beginning to go up.  So it doesn't shock me that before the Summer season wraps up, Halloween is already knocking at the door!


----------



## Belle Ella

Didn't see too many treats out yet. Just the packaged stuff, but I'm betting the apples and other goodies will be out soon. It makes sense since we're only a couple of weeks away from the start of Halloween season, but I still have that disconnect in my mind about it all.


----------



## isisisme

I saw something on Mouseplanet with the Mickey Ghost that is a latern for trick or treating, that looks like the popcorn bucket. I am not sure where they were onsale though (it was a Twitter pic I think). 

I cannot wait for folks to start posting stuff.


----------



## StephNJer

So here's a question I'm sure has already been asked. We are annual passholders and will be at the park all day and will attend the Halloween Party that night (10/14). I'm assuming we can just stay in the park after it "closes" to everyone else, and they start letting in party attendees? Or do we have to leave the park and go back in with our tickets to the Halloween Party?


----------



## ConnieB

no you don't have to leave the park and re-enter.  You'll just have to go get your wristbands during the time period that they let the Halloween Only guests in (for some nights it's 3pm to 6pm and others it's 4pm to 7pm...the later time being the official start time of the party).  Guests who don't have a wrist band on by the party start time the CMs start herding them out of the park.   At rides the CMs will be checking for wrist bands and those without will not be able to ride and be asked to leave.   They seem to start out rather pleasantly trying to get folks to leave but rather quickly the get a big more aggressive, lol...I've actually seen CMs leading/following groups of people that they've gathered up on a sweep of the park, lol.


----------



## StephNJer

ConnieB said:


> no you don't have to leave the park and re-enter.  You'll just have to go get your wristbands during the time period that they let the Halloween Only guests in (for some nights it's 3pm to 6pm and others it's 4pm to 7pm...the later time being the official start time of the party).  Guests who don't have a wrist band on by the party start time the CMs start herding them out of the park.   At rides the CMs will be checking for wrist bands and those without will not be able to ride and be asked to leave.   They seem to start out rather pleasantly trying to get folks to leave but rather quickly the get a big more aggressive, lol...I've actually seen CMs leading/following groups of people that they've gathered up on a sweep of the park, lol.



Awesome...thanks! Good to know we can just stay put in the park and enjoy as much time as possible.


----------



## isisisme

Mouseplanet has a post with pictures of stuff for Halloween! 

http://mousepad.mouseplanet.com/showthread.php?173601-Halloween-2011-at-Disneyland


----------



## Sherry E

*It's Monday, so that means....*


_*The Weekly Monday Countdown is Here!!!*_



*...Only 11 Days Until
Halloween Time Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!*



*...And it's time for a little HalloweenTime Information (Oogie) Boogie!!*


----------



## Kristina

isisisme said:


> Mouseplanet has a post with pictures of stuff for Halloween!
> 
> http://mousepad.mouseplanet.com/showthread.php?173601-Halloween-2011-at-Disneyland



Loved looking at that, thanks for posting ! 

I am leaving on the 9th, flying overseas and I now have a head cold ! I have just started packing and I've got to go do a big shop and cook and freeze in a whole slew of meals for my Mom still , but then after that..cold or no..it's Disneyland for me baby !!! 
I'll be there for day one of Halloween time, and I'm so excited!! Staying at the Disneyland Hotel for my birthday on the 12th with drinks at Trader Sam's, if we get in aftr the park closes ! Can't wait, it's almost here, are we all getting excited ?! I  believe so !


----------



## KCmike

miceage.com  has halloween stuff as well.  Dateline Disney w/ Andy Castro has his weekly update that is always filled with the latest and greatest.  It is my monday fix every week.


----------



## rune_74

So are they no longer doing fireworks everynight in oct like they used to?  It doesn't list it on the schedual on the disneyland site.


----------



## Princess Row

rune_74 said:


> So are they no longer doing fireworks everynight in oct like they used to?  It doesn't list it on the schedual on the disneyland site.



I noticed this, this morning and it upset me. 
But there is fireworks during the Halloween party....so thats a bonus.


----------



## Cesilie

Hey everyone!

I'm back working for the mouse (hooray!) at my local disney store and was wondering if there was a discount for the tickets for the halloween party at DLR.... My manager is unfamiliar with the hub and I can't seem to find anything about halloween tickets there and thought I might ask here  I'm looking to go with my fiance on oct 21st and am just going for that event...


----------



## Czardas

Can anyone recommend a good spot to view the fireworks during the party?


----------



## sierranevada

Deleted - question more appropriate for the Halloween costume thread


----------



## Sherry E

Cesilie - 

Do you mean is there a discount for the party for Disney employees, or just a discount in general? You can definitely get a bit of a discount if you pre-purchase your tickets (not purchase them on the day of the event) and have an Annual Pass, a Disney Visa or a DVC membership.  I'm not sure about how it works when you work at the Disney Store but I can't see why you wouldn't be able to get some kind of discount.



Czardas - 

The closer you can get to the hub (where the Partners statue is) or to the Castle, the better your viewing of the fireworks will be.  Try not to get stuck too far down Main Street.  There's a lot to see in Halloween Screams (like flying Zero and the crystal ball), and the closer you are, the better!


----------



## Potterswife

I'm officially subscribing to this thread!!  

Our goal is to be down there 10/6-10/9 with the party on the 7th (depending on DH's work schedule, we might not get down there until Friday morning).  I am so excited to be able to see all of the things we missed when we went October of 2009.  Our new park philosophy is to not go all commando when we get past the entrance, but to relax, enjoy and take the time to stop and smell the roses.

I even picked up my ears for @$6 at the Disney Warehouse during our August trip


----------



## Princess Row

Potterswife said:


> I'm officially subscribing to this thread!!
> 
> Our goal is to be down there 10/6-10/9 with the party on the 7th (depending on DH's work schedule, we might not get down there until Friday morning).  I am so excited to be able to see all of the things we missed when we went October of 2009.  Our new park philosophy is to not go all commando when we get past the entrance, but to relax, enjoy and take the time to stop and smell the roses.
> 
> I even picked up my ears for @$6 at the Disney Warehouse during our August trip



THOSE ARE ADORABLEE!!!!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Potterswife said:


> I'm officially subscribing to this thread!!
> 
> Our goal is to be down there 10/6-10/9 with the party on the 7th (depending on DH's work schedule, we might not get down there until Friday morning).  I am so excited to be able to see all of the things we missed when we went October of 2009.  Our new park philosophy is to not go all commando when we get past the entrance, but to relax, enjoy and take the time to stop and smell the roses.
> 
> I even picked up my ears for @$6 at the Disney Warehouse during our August trip



Potterswife -

I'm so glad you've officially joined us!  

I can understand wanting to stop and smell the roses.  I'm not one to do a commando-style trip at DLR, especially not during Halloween Time or the holiday season, when there is so much to see (and so much to take photos of!).  When you take the time to look around and notice all the details, like the Halloween-themed trim on the band members' pants, or the Halloween window displays, or the intricately carved (fresh) character pumpkins at the Halloween Round-Up, the Ray Bradbury Halloween tree in Frontierland, etc., it really gives a new appreciation for the famous Disneyland magic, and all the work that goes into delivering that to us.  

Even Haunted Mansion Holiday is a feast for the eyes in and of itself, just trying to notice all the things that have been changed, as well as the gingerbread centerpiece on the table in the ballroom scene, etc.

I can't believe the season begins next week, but I can't wait for the photos to start rolling in!

Those candy corn ears are so cute.  I actually like them much better than the pumpkin ears I've seen.


----------



## Vala

Sherry E said:


> The closer you can get to the hub (where the Partners statue is) or to the Castle, the better your viewing of the fireworks will be.  Try not to get stuck too far down Main Street.  There's a lot to see in Halloween Screams (like flying Zero and the crystal ball), and the closer you are, the better!



I like the area at It's a Small World. You don't see Zero flying and that, but they do the projections on the Small World facade too. Barely any people there last year.


----------



## disneybride96

We will be there the 4th-7th, but are NOT planning on doing the Halloween party on Firday Night. I see that DCA is open late that evening. How crowded is it with the party going on at DL?


----------



## I'm mikey

From the disney parks blog.   http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2011/09/sneak-peek-at-mickeys-halloween-party-at-disneyland-park/



> Were getting ready for Halloween here at the Disneyland Resort, and many guests favorite part of the season is Mickeys Halloween Party at Disneyland park. I recently spoke with Carla Carlile, Show Director for Mickeys Halloween Party, to get a sneak peek of what we can look forward to at the party.
> 
> Mickeys Halloween Party will have the same fun and spooky but not-too-scary atmosphere, said Carla, who added that* this years party will feature new elements, like new trick-or-treat locations to explore. Party guests will be able to explore areas of the park that they havent had the chance to explore before*, she said.
> 
> And even though Pirates of the Caribbean is closed for refurbishment, Carla tells us that pirates will be taking over Frontierland at Mickeys Halloween Party. Jack Sparrow will be there along with Goofy, Pluto, Chip, Dale and Pluto, who will lead guests in a variety of pirate games.
> 
> Theres plenty for the little monsters, too, with a special pirate treasure map coloring area and meet-and-greets with Phineas and Ferb  the first time at the Disneyland Resort! Heres what else Mickeys Halloween Party guests can look forward to:
> Mickeys Costume Party Cavalcade  8:30 and 10:30 each night
> Halloween Screams fireworks spectacular  9:30 each night
>  Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy and Haunted Mansion Holiday
> Admission to Disneyland park up to 3 hours prior to the party
>  Meet-and-greets with Disney Villains
> Treat stations with candy and healthy goodies
> 
> And dont forget your costumes! Carla told me that her favorite part of Mickeys Halloween Party is seeing families come together, dressed up and experiencing Halloween as a family. Halloween Party runs on select nights starting September 30 through October 31.


----------



## PixiDustDears

I'm mikey said:


> From the disney parks blog.   http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2011/09/sneak-peek-at-mickeys-halloween-party-at-disneyland-park/



Sounds like so much fun.  I wonder what the extra places to explore are?  And the Phineas and Ferb meet and greet will be something my kids are just going to love!!  Me though...I'm on look out for Captain Jack!


----------



## isisisme

i'm mickey beat me to the post. I saw the Disney Parks blog and thought " i need to post it!". 

My DH and I were discussing our costumes, if we can get them together in time. 

So excited!!!!


----------



## Potterswife

Sherry E said:


> Potterswife -
> 
> I'm so glad you've officially joined us!
> 
> I can understand wanting to stop and smell the roses.  I'm not one to do a commando-style trip at DLR, especially not during Halloween Time or the holiday season, when there is so much to see (and so much to take photos of!).  When you take the time to look around and notice all the details, like the Halloween-themed trim on the band members' pants, or the Halloween window displays, or the intricately carved (fresh) character pumpkins at the Halloween Round-Up, the Ray Bradbury Halloween tree in Frontierland, etc., it really gives a new appreciation for the famous Disneyland magic, and all the work that goes into delivering that to us.
> 
> Even Haunted Mansion Holiday is a feast for the eyes in and of itself, just trying to notice all the things that have been changed, as well as the gingerbread centerpiece on the table in the ballroom scene, etc.
> 
> I can't believe the season begins next week, but I can't wait for the photos to start rolling in!
> 
> Those candy corn ears are so cute.  I actually like them much better than the pumpkin ears I've seen.



Thanks for the warm welcome Sherry E!  You make it sound soooo amazing, I am even more excited!!  

This is such a great thread, thanks for spending your time keeping it updated, we all apprecite it 

*thanks Princess Row for your compliment


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry is really good at getting us excited and with good reason.  DL at Halloween is really fun.  I took a quick one-day trip there last October and I was SO glad I did!!


----------



## I'm mikey

More Disneyland halloween news

from the disney parks blog...Sneak peek at this years haunted mansion gingerbread house at Disneyland.   http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2011/09/sneak-peek-at-haunted-mansion-gingerbread-house-at-disneyland-park/


 From Disneylandnews.com, a few more party details.   http://disneylandnews.com/2011/09/07/tis-the-season-to-be-spooky-disneyland-resort-celebrates-halloween-time-2011-sept-16-through-oct-31-2/


----------



## skiingfast

I'm mikey said:


> from the disney parks blog...Sneak peek at this years haunted mansion gingerbread house at Disneyland.   http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2011/09/sneak-peek-at-haunted-mansion-gingerbread-house-at-disneyland-park/



This is the second to last sentence from that blog post.  It really sums up the whole attraction well not just that scene.

"There is so much to see in the ballroom scene, says Brian, including that dead, 25-foot-tall Christmas tree. It takes several trips through the attraction to take it all in."


----------



## PoohBearFriends

Does the DLR park close early on those nights if you don't have Halloween tickets?  If so where can I find the time for general vs party guests.  I looked on Disneyland.com but it gave the full time and I couldn't tell if it was for everyone or just if you bought tickets.

Is it going to be super crowded on that weekend?

Thanks for the advice/help!


----------



## mvf-m11c

PoohBearFriends said:


> Does the DLR park close early on those nights if you don't have Halloween tickets?  If so where can I find the time for general vs party guests.  I looked on Disneyland.com but it gave the full time and I couldn't tell if it was for everyone or just if you bought tickets.
> 
> Is it going to be super crowded on that weekend?
> 
> Thanks for the advice/help!



The only night during your dates that DL will close early due to MHP is the 28th which is on Friday. Thursday will be a regular slow time date while Saturday and Sunday will be the usual full times on the weekends (8am - 12am). Sunday isn't up yet, but I would assume most likely 8am - 12am that day. On Friday the park will be open to the regular guests from 8am to 7pm while the MHP ticket holders will be allowed in the park from 4pm to midnight. The schedule that is on the disneyland.com website shows the regular park hours. Here is Mickey's Halloween Party Info on the disneyland website. It said that the party starts at 7pm but the MHP guests can enter the park 3 hours early before the party starts.

Read this post by funatdisney which is the General Information on Mickey's Halloween Party. It will tell you about the party info and dates.

I never done the last weekend of October, but from what I heard from others the parks are not that crowded. Maybe about average crowds during that weekend. But someone needs to clarify if they have done the last weekend of October.


----------



## krispin41

Hi everyone! I think this is my first post here, but I had to share my excitement with you all!

My DH and I are heading to Disneyland on 10/14-10/18. While I have been several times, this will be his first trip to any Disney park! We will also be celebrating our first wedding anniversary! (On the 15th)  Fall is our favorite time of year, and we love Halloween!

I am hoping to make this a really magical time for us, we will be attending the Halloween Party on the 14th, and I booked dinner at Goofy's Kitchen as well. We're staying at the Paradise Pier Hotel too.

I am so excited! 

Kristan in NorCal


----------



## Sherry E

krispin41 said:


> Hi everyone! I think this is my first post here, but I had to share my excitement with you all!
> 
> My DH and I are heading to Disneyland on 10/14-10/18. While I have been several times, this will be his first trip to any Disney park! We will also be celebrating our first wedding anniversary! (On the 15th)  Fall is our favorite time of year, and we love Halloween!
> 
> I am hoping to make this a really magical time for us, we will be attending the Halloween Party on the 14th, and I booked dinner at Goofy's Kitchen as well. We're staying at the Paradise Pier Hotel too.
> 
> I am so excited!
> 
> Kristan in NorCal



Kristan - 

I'm so glad you joined us here in the Halloween Superthread!  Welcome!  And welcome to DISboards!

I must say, it sounds like you are a girl after my own heart!  You're doing 3 of my favorite things, all in one trip: 1. Visiting DLR for Halloween Time (I love Halloween too!); 2. Staying at the Paradise Pier Hotel (after choosing it for so long simply because it was the least expensive option of the 3 DLR hotels, it has really grown on me and I really love it!); and 3. Eating at Goofy's Kitchen!  Though I have not had the Goofy's dinner in a long, long time, I eat breakfast there every time I go and have been eating there for just under 20 years!

Smart choices, all of them!!  I hope you and your husband have a wonderful time at DLR!

You may have noticed that, in Page 1 of this thread, the first and second posts are full of Halloween Time links and information.  Post #2, the Table of Contents, has links to all sorts of photos that can be found in this thread, separated by category.  If you haven't done so already, please feel free to skim Page 1 and enjoy all the wonderful photos people have shared with us here!!


----------



## krispin41

Thanks Sherry! I did already check all those photos! So wonderful! I hope to add some myself after my trip!

My last trip was in 2005, also during October, but it wasn't as Halloween themed as it is now. I also ate breakfast at Goofy's Kitchen on that trip. Loved it!!

My DH is not a "Disney person" but he knows this will be a fun trip because we will experience it together.


----------



## smiles33

I'm officially joining now as we just confirmed with DH's orthopedic surgeon that it's ok to go to DLR pre-surgery, so our first day in the park is FRIDAY, Sept. 16!!!  

So here's my question: who else is going to be there on the first day?  How crowded can we expect the park to be?  I'm so excited!!


----------



## isisisme

I just realized less than a week and Halloween time at the parks starts!!! 




I am so ready for some pictures and updates from folks in the park. It is one of the hard parts of going for actual Halloween! Having to wait!


----------



## Sherry E

isisisme said:


> I just realized less than a week and Halloween time at the parks starts!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so ready for some pictures and updates from folks in the park. It is one of the hard parts of going for actual Halloween! Having to wait!




You just realized? I see that someone hasn't been paying attention to the Monday countdowns I do every week!  (My final countdown in 2 days!)

So far, from all the merchandise/in-store display photos I've seen on other sites, and the descriptions of the seasonal happenings that Disney has released, it looks/sounds like there's not really anything new that DLR has added in to the Halloween offerings, sadly.  Every year I hope that DLR will add in more stuff.  It boggles my mind that they don't want to fully, totally 'commit' to the season and really go all out with it.  They could do more - even in Disneyland if not in DCA.  Maybe that will happen when DCA is all shiny and new.  The only thing that sounds different for this year is that there will be some different treat stations at the party in DL this year, and a different Pirate-themed photo location.


----------



## isisisme

Sherry E said:


> You just realized?



 well, that was just realizing for yesterday. I have been counting down. But yesterday, I had a moment of "holy crap! next weekend!"

Which then means that my trip is evening closer (45 days). 

I am not expecting too much new, they are focused on DCA. I am thinking maybe next Halloween they can really go for it. But who knows. I think they might do more at Paris, they have a day time parade and a villains show. Or did.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

It behooves me to say it, but I'm finally getting excited as I count down the days to the surprise end of the month trip to the mouse. DH was in a HUGE convoy of vintage and current emergency vehicles (we own a 1952 Chevy Firetruck). He forgot his passport, so I had to quickly get the kids up out of bed, so that I could get it to him before the convoy made their way to the Peach Arch Border crossing for a large memorial 9/11 ceremony. I bugged the kids when questioned where we are going I replied "Disneyland". Not sure if they are going to forgive me, and believe me when I pull this stunt on them again when we leave for the mouse on Sept 29th. At least they got to see all the Emergency vehicles before the convoy left this morning. Am I an evil mom or what???


----------



## Sherry E

I almost forgot to reply...



Potterswife said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome Sherry E!  You make it sound soooo amazing, I am even more excited!!
> 
> This is such a great thread, thanks for spending your time keeping it updated, we all apprecite it
> 
> *thanks Princess Row for your compliment



Potterswife - 

You're welcome - and thank you for the kind words!  Taking care of this thread and the Christmas Superthread are my labors of love!  I'm very detail-oriented, so it's great fun for me (and second nature, really) to collect and gather all the info and links to put into these threads, and organize them in such a way to share with the subscribers.  I might think of a thread from a while back and say, "Hmmm...I should add a link to that thread in the Superthread!"  I make it my mission to find it so I can include it.  I hope it all pays off for everyone who joins us here!

It is really fun and amazing at DLR for Halloween Time - I think you'll have a great time!





tksbaskets said:


> Sherry is really good at getting us excited and with good reason.  DL at Halloween is really fun.  I took a quick one-day trip there last October and I was SO glad I did!!



Thank you, TK! 

As I said in the Christmas thread, I guess it's easy for me to get people excited or inspired to make a Halloween or Christmas DLR visit, and I can really 'talk it up,' because I love visiting at both of those times so much!  It comes naturally to me to extol the virtues and benefits of Halloween Time and Christmas time.  

Now if I had to try to inspire someone or get them excited about making a trip to DLR in 110-degree heat, I might not be as effective!  I don't love anything about that idea, so I could not possibly be very convincing in getting people revved up to do it.  I have to love it in order to get other people to want to do it!






smiles33 said:


> I'm officially joining now as we just confirmed with DH's orthopedic surgeon that it's ok to go to DLR pre-surgery, so our first day in the park is FRIDAY, Sept. 16!!!
> 
> So here's my question: who else is going to be there on the first day?  How crowded can we expect the park to be?  I'm so excited!!




I neglected to say - Welcome, smiles33 (officially, that is!)!!!

Did you check the September Check-In thread (started by 6Smiles) to see who else would be at DLR on your days?

I think September 16 will be more crowded than a regular Friday in later September, simply because it is the first day of the Halloween season.  But it won't be the biggest crowds the parks have ever seen!  

Anytime a season begins, the novelty of it automatically attracts guests to the parks to see if there is anything new or different from the previous year.  People like being there on the "first day" of lots of things.  Some folks race to the parks to get certain merchandise or souvenirs - because if they don't, those things could be gone soon after.  

Also, I would guess that, in this day and age, lots of people do blogs and articles and they want fresh information that's new, hot off the press, so they can write about it.  In other words, it's more newsworthy to go to the first day of HalloweenTime or the first day of Mickey's Halloween Party and write about it than it is to, say, go on September 23 or October 21 or whenever.

I tend to think that the first quarter or first half of September 16 will be okay - probably not hideously crowded.  But, the second half of the day - when people start to leave work and school - will be more crowded as people flock to Disneyland to see what's what.


----------



## smiles33

Thanks for the detailed reply, Sherry!  I only saw a handful (less than a dozen) DISBoarders who will be there on Sept 16. I'm guessing more APs will be there as it's not blocked on Friday at all. Wish me luck!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Rescued from the 2nd page:........NEWS FLASH!!!  I have a friend at DL now & overnight the Halloween Decor returned to the entrance gates.........Halloween is in the air!!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> Rescued from the 2nd page:........NEWS FLASH!!!  I have a friend at DL now & overnight the Halloween Decor returned to the entrance gates.........Halloween is in the air!!!!!



Thanks for being the very first to break the news here, Laurie!  So far, all we knew was that the window and in-store displays were up last week, and that info came courtesy of Jessica!  

I was thinking those turnstile/entrance character pumpkins would go up by Wednesday.  I didn't realize they were already up on Monday!  That means the giant Mickey pumpkin that anchors Main Street is not far behind.  That will probably make its appearance by tomorrow.

Is it Tina who is at DLR now?  I thought I saw a glimpse of a DLR Facebook update from her, but I didn't stay on Facebook long enough to read it.  Or is it one of the other Divas who is there now?


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> Thanks for being the very first to break the news here, Laurie!  So far, all we knew was that the window and in-store displays were up last week, and that info came courtesy of Jessica!
> 
> I was thinking those turnstile/entrance character pumpkins would go up by Wednesday.  I didn't realize they were already up on Monday!  That means the giant Mickey pumpkin that anchors Main Street is not far behind.  That will probably make its appearance by tomorrow.
> 
> Is it Tina who is at DLR now?  I thought I saw a glimpse of a DLR Facebook update from her, but I didn't stay on Facebook long enough to read it.  Or is it one of the other Divas who is there now?



Tina posted the pic on FB this morning & figured it was newsworthy!!  So excited for those getting to go & see it in person!!!  Living thru everyone else now!!!


----------



## skiingfast

Since the discussion is bending toward what is happening in the parks right now, I thought this video is fitting since they are setting things up.  Sure you will be concentrating on the orange and it may take until you get toward the end before you get what is not quite right.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhH8Fc0D1UM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## I'm mikey

A few pics from halloween 2010.


----------



## skiingfast

A DL Halloween Facebook fan page.

https://www.facebook.com/DisneylandHalloween?sk=wall


----------



## Sherry E

I'm mikey said:


> A few pics from halloween 2010.




Love these pictures!  They're so clear and sharp!


----------



## Sherry E

skiingfast said:


> A DL Halloween Facebook fan page.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/DisneylandHalloween?sk=wall



Thanks for posting this link, skiingfast.  Is this the first year there's been an official HalloweenTime FB page?  I know that the regular Disneyland FB page always posts updates about HalloweenTime, but I don't recall seeing an actual, separate HalloweenTime page in the past, though I might have missed it.  Very interesting!


----------



## skiingfast

Sherry E said:


> Thanks for posting this link, skiingfast.  Is this the first year there's been an official HalloweenTime FB page?  I know that the regular Disneyland FB page always posts updates about HalloweenTime, but I don't recall seeing an actual, separate HalloweenTime page in the past, though I might have missed it.  Very interesting!



It might be brand new. I would guess if you're not sure it probably is because you made that huge list of Disney FB pages a while back and didn't have a Halloween page included in it.   All the same this one is probably new because when I saw the post on the DL FB page I was a little over the 300th to like it.  And it's grown a lot since, so I imagine it was only an hour or two old when I noticed it.


Here is the link to Sherry's post that I referenced if anyone is interested.
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36202579&postcount=18


----------



## Sherry E

skiingfast said:


> It might be brand new. I would guess if you're not sure it probably is because you made that huge list of Disney FB pages a while back and didn't have a Halloween page included in it.   All the same this one is probably new because when I saw the post on the DL FB page I was a little over the 300th to like it.  And it's grown a lot since, so I imagine it was only an hour or two old when I noticed it.



It has certainly gotten a ton of 'likes' since you posted it - when I clicked on your link, the Halloween FB page was already up to well over 4,000 people liking it.  It caught on fast.


----------



## PoohBearFriends

Thanks for the facebook link.  I just liked it.


----------



## Belle Ella

What is it, 3 weeks until I'll be there for the Halloween party on the 3rd!! Yippee!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> What is it, 3 weeks until I'll be there for the Halloween party on the 3rd!! Yippee!



Jessica -

I think that calls for a Creepy Dancing Guy!!!!I know you'll just love the party, and I'm so glad you finally get to experience it this year.

You may not want as much candy as you will end up getting, but there will be a ton of it!

I haven't done the party itself in 3 years and last time I did, it was in DCA.  So this DL party stuff is uncharted territory for me - but I am looking forward to it!!!  (I have a secret plan in the works, but no one must know details because it is a covert mission!)

I can't wait to see your Halloween window display and store display photos - 'cause I just know you took some!


----------



## TahoeMom

Sherry E said:


> *It's Monday, so that means....*
> 
> 
> _*The Weekly Monday Countdown is Here!!!*_



Sherry, I missed your Monday Countdown post today!!!


----------



## Sherry E

TahoeMom said:


> Sherry, I missed your Monday Countdown post today!!!



Aww, thank you, TahoeMom....I didn't do it because I thought no one cared or noticed if I did it!  I did do the Monday countdown and weekly theme on the Christmas thread, however, but I neglected this one.  I abandoned my own thread!


Here, I will do it just for you....





*...Only 4 Days Until
Halloween Time Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!*​


I didn't get to see that giant Mickey pumpkin last year, so I am glad to be reunited with him again this year!!


----------



## candygirlIRE

Sherry E said:


> I didn't get to see that giant Mickey pumpkin last year, so I am glad to be reunited with him again this year!!




Do you mean that they only have it for certain days of their Halloween time?? Or you just happened to miss it last year? 

I am soooooo excited about our Halloween trip!!!


----------



## Sherry E

candygirlIRE said:


> Do you mean that they only have it for certain days of their Halloween time?? Or you just happened to miss it last year?
> 
> I am soooooo excited about our Halloween trip!!!



The Giant Mickey Pumpkin will be out every day, all day, for the whole season!  I didn't get to go to DLR during Halloween Time last year so that was the first year I had to miss the festivities in a while.

But Giant Mickey Pumpkin will be there to greet you when you arrive and step onto Main Street!  He's got one winking side (playful, mischievous Pumpkin Mickey) and one non-winking side (regular, happy Pumpkin Mickey), and there are lines for photos on both sides


----------



## candygirlIRE

Sherry E said:


> But Giant Mickey Pumpkin will be there to greet you when you arrive and step onto Main Street!  He's got one winking side (playful, mischievous Pumpkin Mickey) and one non-winking side (regular, happy Pumpkin Mickey), and there are lines for photos on both sides




Great!!! Good to know, thanks for the info...sometimes we miss little things like that (even the most obvious lol)... I am sooo excited about this, never been during Halloween time, it's just so exciting!!


----------



## Sherry E

candygirlIRE said:


> Great!!! Good to know, thanks for the info...sometimes we miss little things like that (even the most obvious lol)... I am sooo excited about this, never been during Halloween time, it's just so exciting!!



You're welcome!  

I think you'll fall in love with the Halloween Round-Up, too.  The carved character pumpkins that can be found there are so detailed and intricate.  It's really is masterful work.  It's pumpkin art!  I think that one of the skilled CM's who carves them is named Georgina.  It seems like a lot of our DIS'ers met her and talked to her last year.  Georgina said that some of the pumpkins only last a week or two, while others last a month.  So, basically, the Round-Up is always changing to some degree, because the character pumpkins change every so often through the season.  Anyway it's a hidden gem that I would bet a lot of people skip over.  It's tucked away, and I bet a lot of people just pass by and never really go in.

Also try, if you can, to catch the Halloween character display along the tram path.  It is so cute, but anyone who doesn't take the tram will miss it!


----------



## TahoeMom

Sherry E said:


> Here, I will do it just for you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *...Only 4 Days Until
> Halloween Time Begins at the Disneyland Resort!!!!*​


Thanks Sherry!  Now I feel better 



Sherry E said:


> I think you'll fall in love with the Halloween Round-Up, too.  The carved character pumpkins that can be found there are so detailed and intricate.  It's really is masterful work.  It's pumpkin art!  I think that one of the skilled CM's who carves them is named Georgina.  It seems like a lot of our DIS'ers met her and talked to her last year.  Georgina said that some of the pumpkins only last a week or two, while others last a month.  So, basically, the Round-Up is always changing to some degree, because the character pumpkins change every so often through the season.  Anyway it's a hidden gem that I would bet a lot of people skip over.  It's tucked away, and I bet a lot of people just pass by and never really go in.



The Halloween Round-Up tends to be a bit quiet too so it is nice to take a break from the crowds there.  I just hope I can remember by camera charger this year - last year I forgot it and I never got to take pictures of all the great carved pumpkins because my camera's battery died


----------



## StyledSugar

I love reading this thread!! We're only going to be there for one day of the Halloween festivites but it will be on the 31st so it will be a big day!! We're there for a week after as well but we are most excited for the party on the 31st.  

We went last year in September and our last day in the park was the first day of the Halloween season. Here are a few of our pics:































My kids don't know they are going back during Halloween. Last year they were saying how they wish they could have been there for one of the Halloween parties so we're so very excited to take them!!

I can't wait to see everyone's pictures of this years decorations!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Jessica -
> 
> I think that calls for a Creepy Dancing Guy!!!!I know you'll just love the party, and I'm so glad you finally get to experience it this year.
> 
> You may not want as much candy as you will end up getting, but there will be a ton of it!
> 
> I haven't done the party itself in 3 years and last time I did, it was in DCA.  So this DL party stuff is uncharted territory for me - but I am looking forward to it!!!  (I have a secret plan in the works, but no one must know details because it is a covert mission!)
> 
> I can't wait to see your Halloween window display and store display photos - 'cause I just know you took some!



You will be horribly disappointed in me! I have absolutely no photos of Halloween display decorations from last weekend. I actually have very few photos period because I was doing photos for the Divas scavvy hunt. Crazy, huh? But I will make up for it for the short time I am there in October, I promise!

Now, missy, when do you plan on sharing your super-secret-plans? I don't think I can accept this. 

You are such a tease.


----------



## candygirlIRE

StyledSugar said:


> My kids don't know they are going back during Halloween. Last year they were saying how they wish they could have been there for one of the Halloween parties so we're so very excited to take them!!




Our kids don't know yet either!! YAY!! We are waiting to tell them about the whole trip until the parking lot!! 

Our son is super scared of the "scariness" of Halloween, so I am hoping this will change his mind as he LOOOOOVES everything Mickey and Disney!


----------



## Sossy

I am loving these pics and getting so excited.  I am getting on a plane in 10 days!  Makes it seem so real that we are really going


----------



## tksbaskets

Sossy said:


> I am loving these pics and getting so excited.  I am getting on a plane in 10 days!  Makes it seem so real that we are really going



Jelous!!  Will you be giving us live updates and pictures????


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I picked up everything from the TA this morning, and am 16 days out from leaving for the mouse. Now every time we go out, we say that we are headed to Disneyland, or WDW just confuse the snot out of them.DS8 is starting to clue into my tricks, so I've got to start doing some counter attacks so that he doesn't figure it out till the day of departure. I've got their teachers sworn to secrecy, so once again everyone knows except them.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> You will be horribly disappointed in me! I have absolutely no photos of Halloween display decorations from last weekend. I actually have very few photos period because I was doing photos for the Divas scavvy hunt. Crazy, huh? But I will make up for it for the short time I am there in October, I promise!
> 
> Now, missy, when do you plan on sharing your super-secret-plans? I don't think I can accept this.
> 
> You are such a tease.



Jessica -

What is this madness of which you speak?  No window display photos??  Infidel!  You, of all people, are counted on to take many, many photos for us!!

I'm just kidding!  I remember reading quite a while back that you'd have to eventually take photos for the scavvy hunt (though I didn't put 2 + 2 together and deduce that the pictures were being taken on this recent trip, even though that makes the most sense!), so I'm sure that took up a lot of time.  But I bet you got some really good ones for the hunt that are sure to stump the Divas!  What a great project for you to be involved in - it's perfect for you!

Nooooooo!  I must never share the plans for my stealth Halloween mission - mainly because I have shared so many plans in the past, and half of them have gone awry or backfired!!  I think I've jinxed myself.  So now I am acting out of superstition and keeping as quiet about plans as possible!  Muahahahahahahahaha!!!

BUT...if all goes accordingly, I will be at DLR a couple of different times before your October trip...and I will be hunting down window displays if I can!


----------



## Raya

We're doing our first 'real' trip to DL for Halloween. (We've tacked 1 day at the park on to a work trip before.) We'd like to see Fantasmic. Does anyone know if it still happens on the nights of the Halloween party? We called to make reservations for the Fantasmic dessert priority seating (? -not real clear on what that is, but we know you need reservations) and they told us they weren't sure and to call back 30 days before our reservation to find out more. 

I would never say the DIS board knows more than a cast member but.... I'll bet ya'll can make an educated guess.


----------



## Sherry E

Raya said:


> We're doing our first 'real' trip to DL for Halloween. (We've tacked 1 day at the park on to a work trip before.) We'd like to see Fantasmic. Does anyone know if it still happens on the nights of the Halloween party? We called to make reservations for the Fantasmic dessert priority seating (? -not real clear on what that is, but we know you need reservations) and they told us they weren't sure and to call back 30 days before our reservation to find out more.
> 
> I would never say the DIS board knows more than a cast member but.... I'll bet ya'll can make an educated guess.



I don't think F! happened before the party started, and I'm pretty sure there was no Fantasmic during the party last year, because the Rivers of America were filled with fog for atmospheric effect!  All the focus of the party is on the treats, the photo spots and the the Halloween Screams fireworks.  So you'd only be able to catch Fantasmic on a Saturday or a Sunday, most likely, or on Columbus Day Monday.

What are your trip dates?


----------



## TinkF

DD princess gowns purchased -They have long sleeves. Do you think we will need sweatshirts?
Reading the boards and looking at photos from others past visits is making me soo excited.


----------



## skiingfast

TinkF said:


> DD princess gowns purchased -They have long sleeves. Do you think we will need sweatshirts?
> Reading the boards and looking at photos from others past visits is making me soo excited.



From the midwest probably not.  Check the weather before you leave and if it's questionable maybe a long sleeve tshirt will fit under the gown?


----------



## StyledSugar

candygirlIRE said:


> Our kids don't know yet either!! YAY!! We are waiting to tell them about the whole trip until the parking lot!!
> 
> Our son is super scared of the "scariness" of Halloween, so I am hoping this will change his mind as he LOOOOOVES everything Mickey and Disney!



We are actually going as far as telling them they are going costume shopping the day we leave and then just taking them to the airport. lol It's the only way we figure we can get away with not buying costumes weeks in advance like my kids normally like to do. So we think if we tell them they are going to some cool costume shop then they will be willing to wait.......or so we hope.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I hope that somebody can help me out on here. I will be staying onsite from September 26th to October 2nd and will attend the Halloween party on September 30th. As my DH does not want to go, I have invited a friend who lives fairly locally to join me for the party. I will buy the tickets when I get to Disneyland as I live in the UK and they do not have a will call facility. My friend will drive and I know that parking is included in the ticket. Does she need to show the ticket when she enters the parking lot or only when she leaves? She will come to my hotel room first and then we will go to the party together. Also I will see her a bunch of times while I am at Disneyland (will be back from October 9th to 13th), the party will be the first time we will see each other on that trip.

Corinna


----------



## choccieaddict

Sherry E said:


> choccieaddict -
> 
> Hi!  Okay, let's see...hopefully some of our other resident Halloween Time experts will chime in as well (Liza?  Bret?  Kristin? Anyone?).
> 
> So you will be arriving in the U.S. on October 24th, correct?  You may be too jetlagged for the party on 10/25.  Maybe the party on Friday, October 28 would be better...unless you want to actually go to the party on Halloween (10/31) itself, which could be lots of fun.
> 
> Out of the 2 days you plan to spend on Disney property, how were you going to divide up that time?  In other words, are you getting a Park Hopper so you can go back and forth between California Adventure and Disneyland on one day, and then just Disneyland the next day, or how were you planning on doing it?  Were you thinking of getting a 2-day Hopper, or a 1-day Hopper and then a separate ticket to the Halloween party for the second night of your visit?
> 
> Yes, you'd be able to get into the Halloween party at 4 p.m. on a Friday night and at 3 p.m. on a Monday or Tuesday night.  I'm just trying to decide if it's worth it for you to spend the extra money on the party itself, or if you should just stick with Disneyland on a non-party day and skip the party altogether.  You will still be able to enjoy Halloween Time even if you don't do the party.
> 
> Really, when it comes down to it, what you'd get at the party itself would be trick or treating (and lots of candy!), a mini-cavalcade, some extra character photo opportunities and the Halloween Screams fireworks. The HS fireworks are great.
> 
> But if you skip the party itself and just visit Disneyland on a non-party day or in the daytime before a party, you'd get to experience 85% of what the Halloween Time season has to offer.  You'd still be able to see the charming Halloween Round-Up and all the pumpkins along Main Street, the characters in Halloween costumes, the Dia de los Muertos display in Frontierland, the Ray Bradbury Halloween Tree, you'd still be able to ride Haunted Mansion Holiday (you must do that, as this is an overlay that WDW does not have!) and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy.  You'd still be able to sample special Fall/Halloween goodies and all that.  The actual party itself just kind of complements the seasonal activities that are already there.
> 
> On the one hand I think, since Halloween is a much bigger deal here in the U.S. than it is in the UK, you might as well get the full American Halloween experience (done Disney style, of course) and go to the party as well.  On the other hand I think that you'd see most of the Halloween decor and festivities without doing the party, and you could save the money and skip it.
> 
> Either way - party or no party - you will get to enjoy Halloween Time!  The party just adds a few extra things into the mix.
> 
> I know I'm no help - I'm just kind of thinking aloud, running the scenarios around in my mind!



hi, a very belated 'thank you!'  for replying. I haven't been planning much lately but with my countdown at 40 days I'm in the mood for some fine tuning of the plans!

We've decided to give the Halloween Party a try on the 25th October, the day after we arrive (please, please Virgin Atlantic, do not give us a 24 hour delay or we'll miss the party!)...I'm so excited about it I don't think jetlag will hold me back 

I'm also going to buy 2 day park hoppers so that if we don't get to experience everything we can go back just after Halloween weekend.

Can't wait, very excited! More so than my teens!


----------



## skiingfast

dolphingirl47 said:


> I will buy the tickets when I get to Disneyland as I live in the UK and they do not have a will call facility. My friend will drive and I know that parking is included in the ticket. Does she need to show the ticket when she enters the parking lot or only when she leaves?



This is tough.  I would guess you would need the ticket when you go in to park.  But with APs you can park and then upgrade your AP and use your parking ticket toward the AP upgrade cost.  So maybe they can prorate the party ticket $15.

Regardless can you go to this link and purchase your ticket in advance?  Then you can email hers to her and she can print it out and take that to the parking.

https://tickets.disney.go.com/buy/T...o7eMgYJ8AA/1TLaLcyRJyG/3X2tLg8HgUQc7t2G6wrAk=


----------



## dolphingirl47

skiingfast said:


> This is tough.  I would guess you would need the ticket when you go in to park.  But with APs you can park and then upgrade your AP and use your parking ticket toward the AP upgrade cost.  So maybe they can prorate the party ticket $15.
> 
> Regardless can you go to this link and purchase your ticket in advance?  Then you can email hers to her and she can print it out and take that to the parking.
> 
> https://tickets.disney.go.com/buy/T...o7eMgYJ8AA/1TLaLcyRJyG/3X2tLg8HgUQc7t2G6wrAk=



Thanks, I had not spotted the eticket option before. I won't get my DVC discount that way, but for the added convenience, I will happily pay $5 more. The other option would be to park at Downtown Disney and come over to get the ticket and then move the car to the parking structure. But that seems a lot of hassle for a small saving.

Corinna


----------



## candygirlIRE

StyledSugar said:


> We are actually going as far as telling them they are going costume shopping the day we leave and then just taking them to the airport. lol It's the only way we figure we can get away with not buying costumes weeks in advance like my kids normally like to do. So we think if we tell them they are going to some cool costume shop then they will be willing to wait.......or so we hope.



I actually have been asking them for a couple of months as our baby has her birthday on the 28th Oct (so I was like "oh what do you think you want to do for DDs first proper Halloween this year??" etc)... I ordered some costumes from a website and will pack them... I *think* I got them the perfect costumes (my TWEEN being the wildcard ) but I don't think it will matter as they will be at DISNEYLAND!!!!


----------



## JaxsonsMom

OK Everyone - I am in unfamiliar with my trip dates - we are going Sept 27-28! I have never gone during this time as we have usually gone to the party. We are skipping the party this year so we can do Disney on Ice instead. 

Does anyone know how crowded these dates might be? We usually go around the beg to middle of October.

Although I am not worried - I will be happy just to be there!

TIA,

Terese


----------



## Sherry E

JaxsonsMom said:


> OK Everyone - I am in unfamiliar with my trip dates - we are going Sept 27-28! I have never gone during this time as we have usually gone to the party. We are skipping the party this year so we can do Disney on Ice instead.
> 
> Does anyone know how crowded these dates might be? We usually go around the beg to middle of October.
> 
> Although I am not worried - I will be happy just to be there!
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Terese



Unless there is a particular convention, conference or other event going on in that week, the only other reason I can think of why those dates might be more crowded would be if people were making multi-day visits leading up to the first party night on 9/30.  For example, they may plan to go to the party on 9/30, but they actually begin their trip on 9/27 - that kind of thing.  Otherwise, I'm not sure.


----------



## isisisme

Mouseplanet has announced that tomorrow Nightmare Before Christmas Coffin Popcorn  buckets will be available. No pictures yet, but hopefully someone can snap one tomorrow. 

I did see a photo someplace this morning of the pumpkins around the Partners statue. 

(and now back to my shoe shopping so I have them broken in in time..I got a pair a sanuk yoga matts, but I have to return them, they are too tight).


----------



## tksbaskets

isisisme said:


> Mouseplanet has announced that tomorrow Nightmare Before Christmas Coffin Popcorn  buckets will be available. No pictures yet, but hopefully someone can snap one tomorrow.
> 
> I did see a photo someplace this morning of the pumpkins around the Partners statue.
> 
> (and now back to my shoe shopping so I have them broken in in time..I got a pair a sanuk yoga matts, but I have to return them, they are too tight).



Another cute popcorn bucket????  I hope they keep this one through Christmas!

TK


----------



## LisainCalifornia

I am so excited!  This is our first year going to the Halloween Party.  Today I called to change our reservations (lower price for Fall discounts)--and for the first time we are staying at the Concierge level at the Paradise Pier Hotel!  The deal was just too good to pass up.  It is much less than we were paying originally for a view room due to the Fall discount.  We are getting the theme park view and concierge--so I think this will be a great trip all around.  

My girls are very excited, and so am I!  Only about a month to go...


----------



## PoohBearFriends

Yeah, first time down for Halloween.

Paid the deposit on the vacation package and bought the airfare!

Ticker has been put on the signature!

2 very excited girls!

2 very excited Adults!

Sounds like we are ready to join the October thread!!!


----------



## StyledSugar

candygirlIRE said:


> I actually have been asking them for a couple of months as our baby has her birthday on the 28th Oct (so I was like "oh what do you think you want to do for DDs first proper Halloween this year??" etc)... I ordered some costumes from a website and will pack them... I *think* I got them the perfect costumes (my TWEEN being the wildcard ) but I don't think it will matter as they will be at DISNEYLAND!!!!



Exactly!!!! We aren't doing costumes (although like I said, the kids will think we are going to get them but we are actually heading to the airport for our trip instead). We are heading to Vegas for 4 days (5 nights) first so we didn't think packing 4 costumes for all of us would work. We did make really cool Halloween shirts for everyone in our party (6 total) which we all think the kids will love. There are 4 adults and 2 kids and I think at this point the adults are more excited for DL than Vegas! lol


----------



## StyledSugar

LisainCalifornia said:


> I am so excited!  This is our first year going to the Halloween Party.  Today I called to change our reservations (lower price for Fall discounts)--and for the first time we are staying at the Concierge level at the Paradise Pier Hotel!  The deal was just too good to pass up.  It is much less than we were paying originally for a view room due to the Fall discount.  We are getting the theme park view and concierge--so I think this will be a great trip all around.
> 
> My girls are very excited, and so am I!  Only about a month to go...



We are staying there as well but not until the final 2 nights of our trip. We've never stayed on-site before so we are reallyyyyyy looking forward to it!! We splurged for the concierge as well. Looks very cool!


----------



## LisainCalifornia

StyledSugar said:


> We are staying there as well but not until the final 2 nights of our trip. We've never stayed on-site before so we are reallyyyyyy looking forward to it!! We splurged for the concierge as well. Looks very cool!



You will love staying on property!  We have stayed at all 3 hotels (although only once before at the Paradise Pier and it was a long time ago)--and it is all part of the memory of the trip for us.  We typically like the Disneyland Hotel, but don't want to go that route with the construction still going (we have stayed there 2 times with the construction, and the last time was pretty bad).  I think the key with the Paradise Pier Hotel is getting the the theme park view--it makes all the difference.  

Normally I wouldn't pay extra for concierge (it is out of our price range typically)--but this was an amazing deal.  It will be really nice to have concierge at the PP, just because there isn't much around there as far as food.  I love the idea of having breakfast available for the kids.

I hope you have a great time!  Please update when you get home.
Lisa


----------



## Goofy_Mom

First day of Halloween Time!!!! Bring on the pictures!!!! I really want to see the pumpkins at the Roundup!!!  Come now, don't be stingy!!


----------



## isisisme

I am SOOOOO Ready! 

Let the fun begin!!!


----------



## momrek06

HI EVERYONE!! DH and I were at the Parks on Sun-Mon-Tues!  DL/DCA is getting allllll ready for Halloween!!!!

So TONIGHT is the night for the HAUNTED MANSION re-open with the overlay!!!!!!!!  WooHoo!!!!!!!

DH just said we need to get back there and I think we will head up there Sunday just so we can see HM!!!!!!

THIS IS MY FAVORITE FAVORITE TIME AT THE DISNEYLAND PARKS!!!!!


----------



## kkmcan

OOOOOO, NBC popcorn buckets!! Will they have the Mickey ghost one as well?  We didnt get to go last year at Halloweentime and I was soooo jealous of those who got the Mickey ghost ones.

3 weeks 2 days until we go!!!!!


----------



## isisisme

http://twitpic.com/6lt9lu 

Here are the popcorn buckets $12. They are currently in NOS according to Mouseplanet. Maybe this is for the HMH and there will be a Halloween one? They did that last year with the "travel coffee mugs".


----------



## isisisme

isisisme said:


> http://twitpic.com/6lt9lu



Not my picture BTW, it was in one of my Disney Twitter feeds.


----------



## oumagic

isisisme said:


> http://twitpic.com/6lt9lu
> 
> Here are the popcorn buckets $12. They are currently in NOS according to Mouseplanet. Maybe this is for the HMH and there will be a Halloween one? They did that last year with the "travel coffee mugs".



Do you know if you get any kind of discount if you reuse the popcorn bucket? I really like the coffin bucket, thanks for showing the pic.  We will be there 10/2 and CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## smiles33

In FP return line for HMH and it's 15+ min. The place is mobbed!  Standby is 50+ minutes!

Space mountain is buggy. Down twice already and I have 3 FP to use. Argh!


----------



## isisisme

Here is the Demitasse with tiramisu at Plaza Inn.  $6.99

http://twitpic.com/6lubyl


Brains!!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

smiles33 said:


> In FP return line for HMH and it's 15+ min. The place is mobbed!  Standby is 50+ minutes!
> 
> Space mountain is buggy. Down twice already and I have 3 FP to use. Argh!



Maybe you'll get lucky and the CM's will let you use one tomorrow  I wouldn't hold my breath, though


----------



## isisisme

oumagic said:


> Do you know if you get any kind of discount if you reuse the popcorn bucket? I really like the coffin bucket, thanks for showing the pic.  We will be there 10/2 and CAN'T WAIT!



I don't know if you can re-use the bucket for a discount. I am going to guess you will have to just buy a non-bucket popcorn and dump it yourself. 

I am not down there. I will not be there until the end of Oct. Last year I was not supposed to even have popcorn (I had just had a dental procedure and was still healing). But this time.. I will eat as much as I want.  I love Disney popcorn. 

I am curious if there will be a Halloween general bucket since this one (so far) might only be in front of the Mansion.


----------



## isisisme

smiles33 said:


> In FP return line for HMH and it's 15+ min. The place is mobbed!  Standby is 50+ minutes!
> 
> Space mountain is buggy. Down twice already and I have 3 FP to use. Argh!



I hope you get one at least once. Maybe you can ask a CM that if the ride stays down, if you can save your FP's until tomorrow? I have heard of people being able to do that.


----------



## smiles33

I got on SMGG and it was AMAZING!


----------



## tksbaskets

smiles33 said:


> I got on SMGG and it was AMAZING!



Sweet!  Keep the updates coming!


----------



## GhostlyHitchhiker

isisisme said:


> I don't know if you can re-use the bucket for a discount. I am going to guess you will have to just buy a non-bucket popcorn and dump it yourself.
> 
> I am not down there. I will not be there until the end of Oct. Last year I was not supposed to even have popcorn (I had just had a dental procedure and was still healing). But this time.. I will eat as much as I want.  I love Disney popcorn.




Disney popcorn is already addicting, but we took a bottle of white truffle oil to the park last time (SO many uses) and added it to the popcorn. It was even more amazing!!! If you've never tried truffle popcorn, it is . No other words, just .

Our family all wants their own NBC popcorn buckets and with how much we love NBC, I forsee this happening.


----------



## isisisme

GhostlyHitchhiker said:


> Disney popcorn is already addicting, but we took a bottle of white truffle oil to the park last time (SO many uses) and added it to the popcorn. It was even more amazing!!! If you've never tried truffle popcorn, it is . No other words, just .
> 
> Our family all wants their own NBC popcorn buckets and with how much we love NBC, I forsee this happening.



I may have to try this. I will have to look for little bottles.  Of course, I have been known to get popcorn on the way out of the park to eat in the hotel.  Of course, I don't know if I need more things to be addicted to at Disneyland. 

Depending on how they are, I might need a couple just for me to use for other things.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Not sure whether to post this here or on the Christmas thread. Will be going on Sunday for a whole new batch of pixs.


----------



## isisisme

Thank you to Mouseplanet...

 With Popcorn
You can also get the coffin popcorn bucket at the French Market with a sandwhich and chips.
 Sandwich and chips


----------



## Sherry E

Hellllllllloooooooooooooooooo folks!  I am proud to say that I will have many, many photos to contribute to my Halloween Superthread (once they load to Photobucket)!  Seeing as this thread has been my baby (along with the Christmas thread), I wanted to be at DLR on opening day to report back to you fine folks with updates!!

I was at DLR today with Liza (funatdisney) - it was a covert mission - and I ALMOST FELL OVER WITH GLEE when I noticed that the MASKED FLORAL HALLOWEEN MICKEY HAS RETURNED TO THE THE DISNEYLAND ENTRANCE - for the first time in 4 years!!!!  We have not seen Masked Floral Mickey since 2007 - and I thought we would never see him again.

ALSO - Duffy's photo spot in DCA is now a Pumpkin Patch photo spot!!  That's the one and only Halloween-ish thing in DCA.

There are window displays galore.  There are characters in Halloween gear galore.  The band is wearing their white uniforms with spider web trim. The horses on Main Street have Halloween colors on their bums.  And the Halloween Round-Up is bustling with activity!!!!

Liza got the Donald Duck Halloween demitasse dessert with the mini-muffin in it - it was so cute!

I will also be doing a trip report, so anyone who is interested must stay tuned.

Disneyland was not crowded in the first several hours of the day.  In the afternoon, it got crowded.  By evening, it was hopping!

Now off to load the photos to Photobucket!!


----------



## KCmike

How were the fireworks Sherry?  I miss DL!


----------



## Sherry E

KCmike said:


> How were the fireworks Sherry?  I miss DL!



We didn't stay for the fireworks this time, but we're planning on heading to the Halloween party in a couple of weeks, so we will definitely catch Halloween Screams fireworks then...as well as load up on the candy!

You know, it was very interesting because the first part of the day was overcast and cool (just the way I like it!).  There was quite a cloud cover overhead, so Main Street was lit up - in the morning!  It was odd to me!  I've only seen it lit up at night, but never in the morning.  So all the orange coloring from the Halloween decor really stood out all the way down Main Street.


----------



## Mickeybell

I will be there TOMORROW!!!  So excited!  I will take lots of Halloween pictures to share when we get back!  

My DS4 is being very brave and wants to go on Haunted Mansion.  I said I thought it would be too scary for him (from past Disneyland experiences with some of the other rides).  But he is said its not too scary and want to go on it.  So we went on Youtube and watch the HHM ride on the computer.  The whole time he kept saying "OooH that guys scary...Oooh thats scary..."  So after it was over I said so its going to be scary for you to go on.  He said "Oh no I want to go on it!!! I like that skeleton guy! Its not too scary for me!!"  He has already decided that its one of his favorite rides and he hasnt even been on it yet!  I guess mommy is the only chicken in the family! Ha Ha!


----------



## TahoeMom

Sherry E said:


> Hellllllllloooooooooooooooooo folks!  I am proud to say that I will have many, many photos to contribute to my Halloween Superthread (once they load to Photobucket)!  Seeing as this thread has been my baby (along with the Christmas thread), I wanted to be at DLR on opening day to report back to you fine folks with updates!!
> 
> I was at DLR today with Liza (funatdisney) - it was a covert mission - and I ALMOST FELL OVER WITH GLEE when I noticed that the MASKED FLORAL HALLOWEEN MICKEY HAS RETURNED TO THE THE DISNEYLAND ENTRANCE - for the first time in 4 years!!!!  We have not seen Masked Floral Mickey since 2007 - and I thought we would never see him again.



I am so glad you got to be there for the first day!!!  Can't wait to see pictures   And I am happy to hear about the masked floral Mickey - you are right - we was missed!  We will definitely be taking a photo there!



Mickeybell said:


> I will be there TOMORROW!!!  So excited!  I will take lots of Halloween pictures to share when we get back!
> 
> My DS4 is being very brave and wants to go on Haunted Mansion.  I said I thought it would be too scary for him (from past Disneyland experiences with some of the other rides).  But he is said its not too scary and want to go on it.  So we went on Youtube and watch the HHM ride on the computer.  The whole time he kept saying "OooH that guys scary...Oooh thats scary..."  So after it was over I said so its going to be scary for you to go on.  He said "Oh no I want to go on it!!! I like that skeleton guy! Its not too scary for me!!"  He has already decided that its one of his favorite rides and he hasnt even been on it yet!  I guess mommy is the only chicken in the family! Ha Ha!



So cute - I hope he enjoys the ride!  He probably will be fine now that he has had a preview.  Just remember to warn him about the screaming in the stretch room.  Definitely the most unsettling part I think.


----------



## Sherry E

TahoeMom said:


> I am so glad you got to be there for the first day!!!  Can't wait to see pictures   And I am happy to hear about the masked floral Mickey - you are right - we was missed!  We will definitely be taking a photo there!



Thank you! 

I am in the process of loading the photos to Photobucket, which never fails to be a long and agonizing process!  I've got some of them loaded, and I suppose I could start posting them here as I get them done in increments.  I wanted to kind of post a 'highlight reel' of photos first, with a sort of overview of everything and not just a bunch of photos taken in one specific area.  But in order to skip around in the batch and get to the various photos for the highlight reel, I would need to get all the photos loaded.

I almost thought I was imagining the masked floral Mickey!  I thought it was a mirage!  The masked floral Mickey is one of the things I have talked about the most as far as the Halloween things that have gone missing in the last several years.  When I saw it, I thought,"Has Disney been paying attention?  Have they heard my anguished cries???"  I don't know how it happened, but Masked Floral Halloween Mickey has returned to the entrance of Disneyland!!

As you can imagine, there were 50 million people in front of Masked Floral Mickey, getting their photos taken, so my attempts at trying to get a clear shot of it on my camera were futile - there were too many people in the way.

Could some pieces of Candy Corn Acres be not far behind in the 'return of Halloween decorations to DLR' process?  I still think those would be perfect for A Bug's Land.  I don't know why they don't put them there.


----------



## funatdisney

*Sherry*, I was able to get some clear shots of the floral Mickey. I got them when I went back into the Park in the afternoon. I am loading and editing my pics a little at a time. I have another busy day today. I hope to post some pics either later today or tomorrow.

How did I miss the floral ribbons on the Main Street horse's tail? You would think that would be the number one thing I wouldn't miss! (BTW, I am a horse nut and have two awesome horses of my own).


----------



## funatdisney

Since* Sherry* mentioned the Donald Duck Halloween demitasse dessert I got, I will post my pictures of this wonderful dessert. 

I love the Donald Duck Mug
Front:





Back:





The dessert is an apple spice muffin with walnuts and is topped with a whipped pumpkin spice mousse. I liked how light on the palate this dessert was. I also appreciated the small portion size serving. Good for watching the waistline.





The dessert is housed in a plastic cup which keeps the mug clean.


----------



## isisisme

*Sherry* I am soo happy you made it for opening day!!

I cannot wait for the photos. 

*FunatDisney* Thank you for sharing the cute Donald Mug.  I wonder how I am going to fit everything back into my luggage this year.


----------



## funatdisney

You're welcome, isisisme. The mug isn't that big. In fact, I remarked to Sherry that it is the perfect size for an espresso. Are you flying? I would worry about it breaking in your luggage, though. I ended up wrapping mine in a t-shirt I bought to keep it safe. Maybe wrapping it in a towel and carry it in your purse?


----------



## isisisme

funatdisney said:


> You're welcome, isisisme. The mug isn't that big. In fact, I remarked to Sherry that it is the perfect size for an espresso. Are you flying? I would worry about it breaking in your luggage, though. I ended up wrapping mine in a t-shirt I bought to keep it safe. Maybe wrapping it in a towel and carry it in your purse?



We are flying. I usually put breakables in my carry on, wrapped in clothes. LOL, maybe I should take bubble wrap?


----------



## kyden

Where do they sell that dessert/mug? I hope to be able to get one when I go!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

One of the main places they sell them is at the Plaza Inn at the end of Main Street. So long as you wrap them well in your clothes you shouldn't have a problem taking them back in your checked luggage. I managed to bring back 2 of the Mickey ones last year with no problems. Just make sure that you bring a big enough suitcase to carry your souvies home. I love the new Donald demitasse cup, and am planning on picking up at least one when I head to the mouse in 12 days.


----------



## jernysgirl

isisisme said:


> Thank you to Mouseplanet...
> 
> With Popcorn
> You can also get the coffin popcorn bucket at the French Market with a sandwhich and chips.
> Sandwich and chips



CUTE!!!!! But would someone be willing to do me a tiny favor?  If you're there could someone ask if these popcorn buckets will only be around for Halloween or if they will be there for the duration of the NBC overlay? I will be there in November and really, really want one. Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Sherry E

Okay!!!!!  I struggled, I groaned, I cursed, I yelled, I hit things...and finally I got 373 photos loaded to Photobucket.  Not all of the 373 photos are 'keepers,' however, but I didn't want to take anymore time to try to delete the bad ones because I know you guys are interested in seeing some photos now, before the Halloween Time season is over!

I actually skipped quite a few things in my photo endeavors, too, but hopefully I will have at least one more chance to get some pictures of those neglected areas before the holidays roll in!!

So...I wanted to do a kind of highlight reel of the season, just to give you all a taste, and then go back and post more photos of specific things later.  Can I do a highlight reel in one post?  Probably not, but let's see what I can whip up...


































































*Hello, old masked floral friend!  So nice to see you again!*



























































































​


You didn't think I was anywhere _near_ being done, did you?  This was just barely scratching the surface!  If you have peeked in on our Christmas thread, you know that I can get all up in the details of the Round-Up and the window displays and anything else I can dream up in pictures!

So...I've got merchandise photos, window display photos, flower photos, random photos of general Halloween-ness....who's in?


----------



## TahoeMom

Sherry E said:


> Okay!!!!!  I struggled, I groaned, I cursed, I yelled, I hit things...and finally I got 373 photos loaded to Photobucket.  Not all of the 373 photos are 'keepers,' however, but I didn't want to take anymore time to try to delete the bad ones because I know you guys are interested in seeing some photos now, before the Halloween Time season is over!
> 
> I actually skipped quite a few things in my photo endeavors, too, but hopefully I will have at least one more chance to get some pictures of those neglected areas before the holidays roll in!!
> 
> So...I wanted to do a kind of highlight reel of the season, just to give you all a taste, and then go back and post more photos of specific things later.  Can I do a highlight reel in one post?  Probably not, but let's see what I can whip up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> You didn't think I was anywhere _near_ being done, did you?  This was just barely scratching the surface!  If you have peeked in on our Christmas thread, you know that I can get all up in the details of the Round-Up and the window displays and anything else I can dream up in pictures!
> 
> So...I've got merchandise photos, window display photos, flower photos, random photos of general Halloween-ness....who's in?



Thanks for posting Sherry!  We leave for our trip 2 weeks from today and I am getting excited!

I love the Mickey ghost - what is it exactly and where can we find it?


----------



## sonjaandsue

Yea Sherry!   Love the photos!


----------



## Sherry E

TahoeMom said:


> Thanks for posting Sherry!  We leave for our trip 2 weeks from today and I am getting excited!
> 
> I love the Mickey ghost - what is it exactly and where can we find it?



TahoeMom -

The Mickey ghost looks exactly like the ghost Mickey popcorn bucket from last year - in fact, that's what I thought it was when I first saw it yesterday!  Liza/funatdisney looked at it more closely and realized it is actually a light/lantern-type thing.  I guess it is rigged to light up!  I saw it in several shops - it was in a few places on Main Street.  It was also at the stands/kiosks when we first passed through the tunnel and entered Town Square.  It was all over.





sonjaandsue said:


> Yea Sherry!   Love the photos!




Thank you, sonjaandsue!  I appreciate it!



What would everyone like to see photos of next?  Merchandise-type stuff (so you know what you may or may not want to buy when you make your own Halloween trips)?  Detailed photos of the Halloween Round-Up?  Detailed Halloween window displays?  What should I post next?  I didn't get much in the way of treat photos this time (that was one of the things I skipped), but I've got plenty of other pictures to make up for it!!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> Okay!!!!!  I struggled, I groaned, I cursed, I yelled, I hit things...and finally I got 373 photos loaded to Photobucket.  Not all of the 373 photos are 'keepers,' however, but I didn't want to take anymore time to try to delete the bad ones because I know you guys are interested in seeing some photos now, before the Halloween Time season is over!
> 
> ...edit for space reduction....
> 
> So...I've got merchandise photos, window display photos, flower photos, random photos of general Halloween-ness....who's in?



Sherry I'm glued to my monitor waiting for more!  HECK YES I'm in


----------



## ludari

A last minute decision with a friend we went to DL yesterday evening and it was packed.  Nevertheless, we had a great time and enjoyed the shorter lines for rides.  Since we both are local and AP we will be back soon.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice photos Sherry and Liza.  

That is a lot of Ghost Mickey Popcorn buckets at the store. Those were so hot last year and it is nice to see that the DLR made a lot of them during the opening date of the Halloween season. Good thing I don't have to get that bucket this time since I got it last year, but I would like to get the coffin popcorn bucket. 

Oh yeah, I thought it would be nice to say that I will be down at DL during the Halloween season next Saturday for one day. My dad has some business that day and he booked a flight with him to LAX on Saturday morning. I will be heading back that Saturday night. It will be nice to go during the Halloween season. So looks like I have a lot of picture taking next week for a short time. Thank you once again Sherry for showing your Halloween pictures and I will get the same pics that you took.


----------



## Sherry E

Thanks, TK and Bret!  Okay, I've got Photobucket open again and am ready to post the next round of photos!  

TK, I won't let you down! I've got photos, photos and more photos!!

Bret, I'm so glad you get to go to DLR next Saturday!  I know you've been to DLR just recently (for D23), but I also know you love Halloween Time and it would be sad to have to miss it.  One day is good for a die-hard photo-taker such as yourself. You can get a lot done with the camera in one day!!


----------



## isisisme

Me! Me! Me!
I am in!!! I have been waiting for the photos since this morning. 

I would love to see the merchandise so I know how big of a suitcase I need.  

And any new decorations. 

Thank you so much Sherry. I just told my DH I needed the lantern, and he asked why? 
Duh..Disney..Halloween...what other reason do I need.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> Thanks, TK and Bret!  Okay, I've got Photobucket open again and am ready to post the next round of photos!
> 
> TK, I won't let you down! I've got photos, photos and more photos!!
> 
> Bret, I'm so glad you get to go to DLR next Saturday!  I know you've been to DLR just recently (for D23), but I also know you love Halloween Time and it would be sad to have to miss it.  One day is good for a die-hard photo-taker such as yourself. You can get a lot done with the camera in one day!!



You haven't ever let me down!  I laughed out loud at the pumpkin carving with Donald Duck!  You catch the best details.

OK, your partner in crime had me wanting to go and make a pumpkin muffin.  Looked DELISH and the mug was super cute.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Thanks, TK and Bret!  Okay, I've got Photobucket open again and am ready to post the next round of photos!
> 
> TK, I won't let you down! I've got photos, photos and more photos!!
> 
> Bret, I'm so glad you get to go to DLR next Saturday!  I know you've been to DLR just recently (for D23), but I also know you love Halloween Time and it would be sad to have to miss it.  One day is good for a die-hard photo-taker such as yourself. You can get a lot done with the camera in one day!!



Can't wait to see all your photos from yesterday Sherry. 

I am really excited to go to DLR next Saturday for that one day. It was fun at the D23 Expo that I didn't do too much at the DLR. That's why I'm hoping that I will get everything done on this one day trip. Just like you said Sherry that I just can't see myself missing the Halloween season this year after last year. My plan for  next Saturday is to take pictures of every Halloween decoration around DL & DCA. If I don't plan on going on any rides except for the Monorail, DLRR and MFW I should get all the Halloween photos that day.


----------



## Belle Ella

Love the photos!! I'm so tempted by the photos, but I really don't want to see too many before I'm there for myself in 2 weeks (wow!) for the party on the 3rd. At the same time I can't stay away, lol.


----------



## Sherry E

Photo Post #2 (Post #1 is on previous page, for those of you just now tuning in) - these were taken yesterday, 9/16/11:



More merchandise-type things:





























































































*Look!  It's Franken-Mickey!!!*





























































​



I've got lots more photos coming!!


----------



## isisisme

I love the logo for 2011! 

Sherry: am I understanding that you can buy little figures of the pumpkins at the turnstiles?


----------



## Sherry E

isisisme said:


> I love the logo for 2011!
> 
> Sherry: am I understanding that you can buy little figures of the pumpkins at the turnstiles?



Yes!  They are kind of large and fragile (probably ceramic or resin).  And I don't think they are cheap!  But you can buy them at Disneyana on Main Street, and I think I saw them in a couple of other shops as well!


----------



## isisisme

Sherry E said:


> Yes!  They are kind of large and fragile (probably ceramic or resin).  And I don't think they are cheap!  But you can buy them at Disneyana on Main Street, and I think I saw them in a couple of other shops as well!



Very cool!! Thank you!! 

I love that they did that. It is your first sign that something is different at the Park.


----------



## candygirlIRE

Sherry E said:


>




I LOOOOVE there ceramic (?) Mickey's -- do you know what they are? Empty, a candle, etc?? I have several ceramic pumpkins and I would loooove have this one in my collection  My first Mickey one!!


----------



## Sherry E

Photo Post #3 - Let's take a little trip to the Halloween Round-Up:


----------



## Sherry E

candygirlIRE said:


> I LOOOOVE there ceramic (?) Mickey's -- do you know what they are? Empty, a candle, etc?? I have several ceramic pumpkins and I would loooove have this one in my collection  My first Mickey one!!




Yes, candle holders!  At least that's what I thought they were.  I saw them at the China Closet on Main Street, among other shops.


----------



## Queenie122

Love the pics, thanks for sharing! I'm going to DisneyLand for only the second time in my life, and bringing my daughter who has never been, Sat the 8th. Tuesday the 11th we're hitting the Halloween Party! 

We went to Mickey's Not SO Scary Halloween Party at WDW for the first time last year and it was an amazing night! Boo to You and the awesome Fireworks, the trick or treating - and we found the character interaction the best! My daughter had a long 10 minute crazy conversation with Alice and the Mad Hatter, met the fairies for the first time, etc.

I was not able to get the Mickey Ghost popcorn bucket last year (all sold out everywhere  ) so I hope I can get one this year. It looks there are a lot of really cute things to buy! 

Does anyone know, how is DisneyLand on carrying larger sizes? It's only my last trip to WDW that I started seeing 2X and 3X merchandise. I like my tshirts large (big chest  ) so I need a larger shirt! I like to get sweatshirts and t's. I got a couple of Halloween shirts last year but I'd love to up my collection!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

We can always count on Sherry!!!  I'm so jealous about the dematisse dessert!!  I got a Santa Mickey one last holiday season (yup, very small cups) and it was just a peppermint mouse with whipped cream on top, I was so looking forward to the "cake part".  Oh well.  Thanks for sharing.  I've been watching the WDW's halloween threads and they're all stingy with the photos.  I don't even know if they have the NBC popcorn buckets.  A lot of the merchindise is the same, though, but from the looks of things DL has a lot more to choose from or whoever took inventory didn't count the NBC stuff.


----------



## StyledSugar

Great pictures Sherry!! Just a question about the popcorn buckets -- are the only ones available with popcorn in them the NBC ones?


----------



## isisisme

StyledSugar said:


> Great pictures Sherry!! Just a question about the popcorn buckets -- are the only ones available with popcorn in them the NBC ones?



If you are talking about the Ghost Mickey, I believe that is actual some kind of lantern and not a popcorn bucket. 
But I am curious if there are or will be other buckets around the park? I have only heard (only from 2 people) that the NMC one is in NOS. 
I could be totally wrong though.


----------



## StyledSugar

isisisme said:


> If you are talking about the Ghost Mickey, I believe that is actual some kind of lantern and not a popcorn bucket.
> But I am curious if there are or will be other buckets around the park? I have only heard (only from 2 people) that the NMC one is in NOS.
> I could be totally wrong though.



Oh okay then nvm. lol I thought the Ghost Mickey was a popcorn bucket.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Thanks for posting the photos. I can't wait to see this all for myself. This will be my first Halloween at Disneyland.

I just checked the other day and I do not have a single photo from Disneyland even though I have been three times before. I am about to put this right.

Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

Queenie122 said:


> Love the pics, thanks for sharing! I'm going to DisneyLand for only the second time in my life, and bringing my daughter who has never been, Sat the 8th. Tuesday the 11th we're hitting the Halloween Party!
> 
> We went to Mickey's Not SO Scary Halloween Party at WDW for the first time last year and it was an amazing night! Boo to You and the awesome Fireworks, the trick or treating - and we found the character interaction the best! My daughter had a long 10 minute crazy conversation with Alice and the Mad Hatter, met the fairies for the first time, etc.
> 
> I was not able to get the Mickey Ghost popcorn bucket last year (all sold out everywhere  ) so I hope I can get one this year. It looks there are a lot of really cute things to buy!
> 
> Does anyone know, how is DisneyLand on carrying larger sizes? It's only my last trip to WDW that I started seeing 2X and 3X merchandise. I like my tshirts large (big chest  ) so I need a larger shirt! I like to get sweatshirts and t's. I got a couple of Halloween shirts last year but I'd love to up my collection!



*Queenie122* - Thank you!  I'm glad you enjoy them!  You said this will be your second time at Disneyland - is this also going to be your first Halloween Time visit?  I hope you have a great time at Mickey's Halloween Party.  While there is no Headless Horseman or a parade on the scale of Boo to You, it's a fun little party.  Halloween Screams is a great fireworks show!

You know, those Ghost Mickey things I posted the photo of look exactly like the popcorn buckets from last year and that's what I thought they were.  But Liza/funatdisney had a closer look at them and talked to a CM to discover they are actually rigged to light up.  You can use them for decoration, I suppose.  Last year everyone was saying that the popcorn buckets could be used for decor or candle holders after the popcorn was emptied out, so maybe Disney just decided, "Let's make it a light!"

I've seen a few shirts that are in 2X and 3X size, here and there.  I've also seen some really cute t-shirts in small sizes only.  There seems to be a mixed bag of sizes.  World of Disney in Downtown Disney often has 2X and 3X stuff, as well as the tiny t-shirts!




Goofy_Mom said:


> We can always count on Sherry!!!  I'm so jealous about the dematisse dessert!!  I got a Santa Mickey one last holiday season (yup, very small cups) and it was just a peppermint mouse with whipped cream on top, I was so looking forward to the "cake part".  Oh well.  Thanks for sharing.  I've been watching the WDW's halloween threads and they're all stingy with the photos.  I don't even know if they have the NBC popcorn buckets.  A lot of the merchindise is the same, though, but from the looks of things DL has a lot more to choose from or whoever took inventory didn't count the NBC stuff.




*Kirsten* - Thank you!  Although, you couldn't count on me last year because I didn't make it to DLR for Halloween Time at all!  (I made up for the lack of Halloween photos by going overboard on Christmas photos, though!)  This year I thought, "Okay, I have to get to DLR to take a bunch of Halloween photos.  That's all there is to it.  Let's get crackin'!"

About the demitasse - when Liza/funatdisney got that, the lady at Plaza Inn was telling her that this year they only have Donald mugs/cups.  Now, I could be losing my mind - that wouldn't be shocking - but I could have sworn that I saw someone walking down Main Street holding a demitasse dessert in the standard Mickey pumpkin mug just hours earlier!

So I'm not sure if, perhaps, the Plaza Inn only sells the Donald demitasse, but maybe you can still get the Mickey demitasse elsewhere?  Maybe you can still get the Mickey demitasse at Blue Ribbon Bakery?  That is a mystery.

I'm shocked that the WDW side of the board is not abundant with Halloween photos from the parks!  They need to step it up over there!  We are definitely not stingy with the photos on this side of the board.  I knew that being there on opening day meant that we had to hone in on things like merchandise, which people would want to see before making their own trips.  So, for me, it isn't just a matter of "Let's see what kinds of cool photos I can get," so much as it is a mission of, "What do people want to see from the parks?"

You know, this year is the 10th anniversary of the Haunted Mansion Holiday overlay, so I would expect there to be extra NBC souvenirs out this year than ever before.  But also, I think that Nightmare Before Christmas has a stronger presence in Disneyland than in WDW anyway, I would imagine, because they don't have the HMH overlay at all.  That's probably why we have much more NBC merchandise and lots of cool NBC figurines and ornaments and things that WDW does not have.  That's my guess, anyway.





StyledSugar said:


> Great pictures Sherry!! Just a question about the popcorn buckets -- are the only ones available with popcorn in them the NBC ones?




Thank you, *StyledSugar*!

I'm not 100% sure about the popcorn bucket situation.  I, personally, did not see any actual Ghost Mickey popcorn buckets - I thought I did, but they were only the lights/lanterns that looked like popcorn buckets.  Liza/funatdisney was the one who spotted the NBC popcorn coffin bucket thingy in New Orleans Square.

I didn't notice people carrying popcorn buckets, like I did when I was there during the holidays and everyone had a bucket.  So I'm not sure if whatever buckets are out this year just had not been discovered/bought by people yet, or perhaps Disney is late in releasing other new buckets (as they were last year).

I know that not everyone is a Nightmare Before Christmas fan - or some folks don't think it belongs in the Disney family.  So it seems like it would be kind of risky on DLR's part to only sell an NBC bucket and no other kind of collectible bucket.  There has got to be another one - or another one that just has not made it into the parks yet.




isisisme said:


> If you are talking about the Ghost Mickey, I believe that is actual some kind of lantern and not a popcorn bucket.
> But I am curious if there are or will be other buckets around the park? I have only heard (only from 2 people) that the NMC one is in NOS.
> I could be totally wrong though.



*isisisme* - Yep - the lantern/light thingy is an impostor!  It looks like the bucket, so it tricks us!  There have got to be some other buckets at some point other than just the NBC one - at least one other design.  Maybe they are just late in getting them into the parks.




dolphingirl47 said:


> Thanks for posting the photos. I can't wait to see this all for myself. This will be my first Halloween at Disneyland.
> 
> I just checked the other day and I do not have a single photo from Disneyland even though I have been three times before. I am about to put this right.
> 
> Corinna




*Corinna* - You're welcome!  Yes, you definitely have to start taking some photos at Disneyland!  You will have plenty to take photos of in both the regular Halloween decorations (and I have not even posted 1/4 of my pictures!) and the extra stuff at the Halloween Party!!!



​


Okay, I have to bop on over to the Christmas thread and let them know I haven't forgotten about them.  I was able to snap a photo or two of some Christmas ornaments and such when I was at DLR 2 days ago.  We do a new photo theme every week as we count down to the start of the holiday season.  (This week's photo "theme" has been New Orleans Square and we will start a new theme for the week tomorrow!)

BUT...when I get done in the Christmas thread, I'm going to come back and post more photos here.  Let's see...I did one post of overall, general Halloween highlights.  I had another all-merchandise post.  And then I did an all-Halloween Round-Up post.  What next?

I'm thinking my next post here will be chock full of window displays and that kind of thing.  I'll see.  I am picking and choosing right now and randomly posting things.  When I do my TR, I will be posting "extra" photos - the ones that didn't make the cut here in the Halloween thread....the lost footage!!


----------



## StephNJer

Oh, Sherry, thank you so much for posting so many wonderful pictures in this thread!! DH, DD and I just looked at the ones you just posted, and there were many squeals of excitement (and not just from DD!) hehe. 
I found this very helpful too, because we LOVE Halloween so much, I'm afraid we would spend up our souvenir money at the first shop we came to! This way, we can look through pics and determine what we *really* want so we can try to look for those specific things and not go too crazy the first chance we get. 

I'm determined this time that I'm going to take more pictures. Looking through all of yours, I'm realizing I NEED to get more pics of the decor so I can have them for memory's sake, at least. Last year we were there for the Christmas festivities, and I regret not just stopping for a moment to take pictures of all the beautiful decorations. I feel like when you have to stop for pictures, it allows you to just enjoy the moment a bit more. We're always so go, go, go at Dland sometimes, but it's good to really savor the season, if that makes sense.


----------



## Sherry E

Photo Post #4 -

We've seen general decorations, merchandise and the Halloween Round-Up...let's take a look at some spooky window displays and creative in-store displays!














































































































































































​


----------



## TahoeMom

Sherry E said:


> TahoeMom -
> 
> The Mickey ghost looks exactly like the ghost Mickey popcorn bucket from last year - in fact, that's what I thought it was when I first saw it yesterday!  Liza/funatdisney looked at it more closely and realized it is actually a light/lantern-type thing.  I guess it is rigged to light up!  I saw it in several shops - it was in a few places on Main Street.  It was also at the stands/kiosks when we first passed through the tunnel and entered Town Square.  It was all over.



Thanks Sherry!  I will definitely be looking for this when I am there in TWO WEEKS!!!


----------



## KCmike

Great Shots Sherry.  Man oh man do I miss that place.  Thanks for taking all the pictures.  It feels like I'm there.  Alright I've got to keep telling myself I've only got 10+ months to go.

I do have to say though that I'm not a fan of Duffy.  I'm not sure why they are pushing it so hard?  What is the backstory there?  Is he in movies over in Japan?  Just don't get it.  Seems like a shameless plug to sell teddy bears to me.


----------



## TahoeMom

Sherry, thank you again for posting all the pictures.  It is hard to believe we will be there in less than two weeks and your posts are really building the excitement for me!

I definitely want to get the Ghost Mickey lantern and the Ghost Mickey antenna ball 

I just hope I remember my camera battery charger this year - I forgot it last year and my camera died just as we were about to enter the park for the party.  I ended up not getting many pictures of the decorations at all.

I keep hoping they will bring back the Halloween decorations at Tower of Terror.  I wonder why they stopped doing that - I really liked the added touch there.


----------



## Sherry E

StephNJer said:


> Oh, Sherry, thank you so much for posting so many wonderful pictures in this thread!! DH, DD and I just looked at the ones you just posted, and there were many squeals of excitement (and not just from DD!) hehe.
> I found this very helpful too, because we LOVE Halloween so much, I'm afraid we would spend up our souvenir money at the first shop we came to! This way, we can look through pics and determine what we *really* want so we can try to look for those specific things and not go too crazy the first chance we get.
> 
> I'm determined this time that I'm going to take more pictures. Looking through all of yours, I'm realizing I NEED to get more pics of the decor so I can have them for memory's sake, at least. Last year we were there for the Christmas festivities, and I regret not just stopping for a moment to take pictures of all the beautiful decorations. I feel like when you have to stop for pictures, it allows you to just enjoy the moment a bit more. We're always so go, go, go at Dland sometimes, but it's good to really savor the season, if that makes sense.




*StephNJer* - You're very welcome...and thank you for the kind words! 

I am definitely one of those sorts who kind of likes to see what is for sale before I get to the parks, so I know what you mean about narrowing down what you really want.  

There are a couple of reasons I like to know what merchandise is available in advance.  One of them is exactly what you said - somehow it helps to see what's available before you get to DLR, so it takes away some of that 'I gotta have it!' frenzy that we can all succumb to if we just happen to 'discover' the merchandise while we are there.  This way, if we can see what's being sold before we get there, we have time to kind of think about it logically and plan out which things look really appealing to us, and which things can be skipped.  I tend to get caught up in the moment and the 'I gotta have it' syndrome kicks in.

The other reason I like to see what's available, merchandise-wise, before I go to DLR is that it is very easy to overlook certain items!  Sometimes, if the stores are too crowded, you can miss seeing certain things and never know they exist.  I didn't even find all of the merchandise - I know there were other things I skipped - but I wanted to get photos of some of it.  If there is some small treasure, waiting to be found in a shop in New Orleans Square, I want to know about it so I don't miss it!

I know what you mean about stopping to take more photos.  In the past, I used to just focus on taking photos of friends on my DLR trips, and while I _saw_ many of the famous Disney details around the park, I didn't get too many of them on camera.  And, to be honest, I cannot get a lot of photos of all the wonderful details, souvenirs, decorations, window displays, details at the Halloween Round-Up, etc., when I am with people.  Sure, I can snap a few photos here and there, but I cannot really get into a groove.  I can't concentrate.  Now, the majority of my picture-taking sprees are done when I am by myself.  That's when I spot even more things - details and out of the way hidden gems.  I just cannot do it when I am hanging out with people.  So my ideal trips are multi-day trips in which I can have some 'friend time' for part of it...and then the rest of the time I can walk around with my camera, aimed at anything that crosses my path!

You really do start to notice so many more aspects of the parks when you stop to take photos.  I think a lot of us have been guilty of the commando, "go go go" trips in the past.  Those can be fun too, but stopping to notice all the small nooks and corners, all the colors and displays, of DLR has its own rewards!!




KCmike said:


> Great Shots Sherry.  Man oh man do I miss that place.  Thanks for taking all the pictures.  It feels like I'm there.  Alright I've got to keep telling myself I've only got 10+ months to go.
> 
> I do have to say though that I'm not a fan of Duffy.  I'm not sure why they are pushing it so hard?  What is the backstory there?  Is he in movies over in Japan?  Just don't get it.  Seems like a shameless plug to sell teddy bears to me.



Thank you, *Mike*!!  You've got your big summer extravaganza trip coming up next year, right?  You're covering a lot of different locations on that trip!

You know, I'm not into the whole Duffy craze myself.  Don't get me wrong - I like stuffed animals and I like character photos in general and all that.  I think Duffy is cute, and I think the back story is cute.  But that's about as far as it goes for me.  It seemed like he was kind of forced on us, and some people took to Duffy while others didn't.

What I do like is the creative photo-taking that some of our DIS'ers engage in - they bring their stuffed Duffy to various locations around DLR and pose him.  I've seen some really clever, funny pictures with Duffy around DLR.  But I suppose I would like that concept even if the 'subject' in question were Mickey or Pooh or whomever.




TahoeMom said:


> Sherry, thank you again for posting all the pictures.  It is hard to believe we will be there in less than two weeks and your posts are really building the excitement for me!
> 
> I definitely want to get the Ghost Mickey lantern and the Ghost Mickey antenna ball
> 
> I just hope I remember my camera battery charger this year - I forgot it last year and my camera died just as we were about to enter the park for the party.  I ended up not getting many pictures of the decorations at all.
> 
> I keep hoping they will bring back the Halloween decorations at Tower of Terror.  I wonder why they stopped doing that - I really liked the added touch there.



*TahoeMom* - You're very welcome!  I'm happy to help build excitement for DIS'ers who are planning to experience Halloween Time over the next month and a half.  I am skipping around, randomly posting photos in certain categories here, but I will have a more chronological approach in my TR, and I will include many more photos in that which I have not included here so far (more photos of flowers, Main Street, general decor, etc.).

You know, there may be decorations at ToT - we didn't go over that way.  DCA was so delightfully uncrowded early Friday that we should have walked over there to see what was what.

You know what else we neglected to check out (to be sure it's there)?  The Villains photo spot in Fantasyland!!  There just wasn't enough time, really!  It was sort of a 3/4 day trip and not a full day.  I assume the Villains are back at their usual post in FL, by IASW - but we did not head back there at all.  We did see Captain Hook in the Town Square area, though.

I think I will be useless at getting any good nighttime photos of the MHP (though I will still give it a try).  I will have to rely on all of you wonderful folks to get some good party shots!!  Take that charger with you!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Quick question, do the Jack-o-latern/Scarcrow guys' heads light up at night?

I'll be sure to take some treat picks when I'm at WDW and share some of them here.  I heard a rumor that they have the Ghost Mickey popcorn buckets.  I also have to get a halloween vinyal.  I'm also going to be on the lookout for the demitesse desserts.  I would love to get the mickey trick or treat bucket, but I don't think I'll be able to get it to fit in our suit cases for the plane ride.  Same goes with balloons.  We may get a balloon on day one, so we have it all week then poke a hole in it to take it home (as long as it's a mylar balloon).  I can tack the balloon to the wall when we get home.

Sherry, I think you may be right about NBC.  I do know that "the other side" is very jealous that we have Jack and Sally roaming the parks during this time of year.


----------



## Sherry E

Goofy_Mom said:


> Quick question, do the Jack-o-latern/Scarcrow guys' heads light up at night?
> 
> I'll be sure to take some treat picks when I'm at WDW and share some of them here.  I heard a rumor that they have the Ghost Mickey popcorn buckets.  I also have to get a halloween vinyal.  I'm also going to be on the lookout for the demitesse desserts.  I would love to get the mickey trick or treat bucket, but I don't think I'll be able to get it to fit in our suit cases for the plane ride.  Same goes with balloons.  We may get a balloon on day one, so we have it all week then poke a hole in it to take it home (as long as it's a mylar balloon).  I can tack the balloon to the wall when we get home.
> 
> Sherry, I think you may be right about NBC.  I do know that "the other side" is very jealous that we have Jack and Sally roaming the parks during this time of year.



You mean the jack-o-lanterns and scarecrows at the Halloween Round-Up?  We didn't head back there at night, but it seems like I have seen other photos of the Round-Up at night and the area is well-lit (but appropriately moody for Halloween Time/Fall).  Maybe there are lights behind some of the figures?  I'm not sure if the actual heads light up but there have got to be lights around them.

I'm glad we have a couple of exclusive things at DLR that WDW does not have.  WDW has sooooo much more than DLR has anyway, just in terms of dining, overall space, number of parks, hotels, etc.  They have so many more Christmas decorations because there are so many more things to decorate. So if we can have our little Haunted Mansion Holiday and Jack & Sally roaming the parks, and WDW doesn't have that stuff, then at least we have _something_ that belongs to us.  Same with IASW Holiday - they have the Osborne Lights, but we have IASW Holiday.  At least we have something.

Does WDW have either the Halloween Round-Up or the Reindeer Round-Up?  If not, score one for us!

I can't wait to see your WDW Halloween photos!  I do wish we had the Boo to You parade instead of our little character cavalcade, but we do have Halloween Screams, and that's awesome, so I'll live without the parade!


----------



## StyledSugar

Sherry E said:


> Thank you, *StyledSugar*!
> 
> I'm not 100% sure about the popcorn bucket situation.  I, personally, did not see any actual Ghost Mickey popcorn buckets - I thought I did, but they were only the lights/lanterns that looked like popcorn buckets.  Liza/funatdisney was the one who spotted the NBC popcorn coffin bucket thingy in New Orleans Square.
> 
> I didn't notice people carrying popcorn buckets, like I did when I was there during the holidays and everyone had a bucket.  So I'm not sure if whatever buckets are out this year just had not been discovered/bought by people yet, or perhaps Disney is late in releasing other new buckets (as they were last year).
> 
> I know that not everyone is a Nightmare Before Christmas fan - or some folks don't think it belongs in the Disney family.  So it seems like it would be kind of risky on DLR's part to only sell an NBC bucket and no other kind of collectible bucket.  There has got to be another one - or another oen that just has not made it into the parks yet.



Yeah, I'm not a big fan of NBC so I'd rather see a different type of bucket forsure. I'll keep watching the Halloween thread! Thanks!


----------



## isisisme

I have a tradition when we go to the park. I go to Le bat en Rouge and buy a NBC purse. I have several. I did not get one last year because I did not like it. 

So, I wait until I have purchased that before I buy anything else. But this year, I see soooo many things I want! 

I can't wait for the treat lists as well. 

Does anyone remember when French Market used to have HMH menu items? We got jerk chicken and a pasta dish one year in zero dog bowls. we still have the bowls. I don't think they did that last year. Sadly.


----------



## SueTGGR

I'm back! So after last Halloween, we came to the conclusion that we could not afford another annual pass. We made our final trip to DLR this last June (and not planning on returning until maybe 2013 ) and I had resigned myself to the fact that I would not be seeing Disney's Halloween for awhile. 
Fast forward to Friday. DH texted me from work and asks if I have anything going on Oct 21st. I say no, why? How about we get tickets to the Halloween Party and borrow DVC points and do to DLR that night? Well, I am sure I gave him the same answer that any of you here would give...Heck Yea!
I was checking out the thread off and on but I really tried to stay away because I didn't want to be bummed. I pulled up the thread and looky, I am part of the TOC on the 2nd post.  You guys made me so happy. Not only am I going but maybe I helped others on this board. 
OK, so now I have to catch up. I am NOT going too far back as I just can imagine all that has been posted since my last time reading here. I have seen that a lot of you have stuck it out and are still around and have gained new posters that love the DL Halloween Season as the rest of us. 
One question...I don't remember, is it really necessary to get Fast Passes for the rides? I am thinking they didn't even take them during the party. The one ride I want to go on is Space Mountain and I am so spoiled that I don't want to waste time waiting in line.  DH and I have been debating it back and forth and would love to get feedback on that issue. 
Thank you so much for reading my ramblings but I am soooooo happy to be back! 
Later,
Sue


----------



## krispin41

Thank you sooooo much for all the pictures, They are making me so excited for my own trip on the 14th. I keep nudging my husband to look when he's trying to watch football...

I found the cutest shirt at Target today that has Mickey & Minnie trick-or-treating...of course I had to have it!


----------



## Eeee-va

SueTGGR said:


> One question...I don't remember, is it really necessary to get Fast Passes for the rides? I am thinking they didn't even take them during the party. The one ride I want to go on is Space Mountain and I am so spoiled that I don't want to waste time waiting in line.  DH and I have been debating it back and forth and would love to get feedback on that issue.



Unless they change things this year, you can't use Fastpasses during the party itself (just from 4-7 or 3-6, depending on when the party starts--but SMGG will probably be out of FPs by the party time anyway).  Before the party last year we did get a FP for Big Thunder Mountain and rode that before the party started.

When we rode Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy during last year's party, the line was probably more than 20 minutes--which, in fairness, sometimes with FP it can take 10 or 15 minutes to ride, but it wasn't what I expected.  I think the line might go down later in the party but I'm not sure...overall, though, I don't THINK you'll be able to avoid waiting entirely.  It's just too popular.

I was surprised by how big the crowds were at the party, as I'd envisioned all the rides would be walk-ons and crowds would be lower than low season.  The crowds were much bigger (at times it felt like summer to me) and the major rides we tried were not at all walk-ons.  Doesn't mean it's not fun but I wish I would have managed my expectations--if I'd been expecting high crowds I would have enjoyed the party much more.


----------



## funatdisney

I have finally uploaded enough pictures onto Photobucket to start posting my pics.

First, the NBC Coffin popcorn bucket. These were sold at the popcorn cart near the French market. I didn't see them sold anywhere else, but that doesn't mean that they are sold at other popcorn carts.


----------



## Sherry E

SueTGGR said:


> I'm back! So after last Halloween, we came to the conclusion that we could not afford another annual pass. We made our final trip to DLR this last June (and not planning on returning until maybe 2013 ) and I had resigned myself to the fact that I would not be seeing Disney's Halloween for awhile.
> Fast forward to Friday. DH texted me from work and asks if I have anything going on Oct 21st. I say no, why? How about we get tickets to the Halloween Party and borrow DVC points and do to DLR that night? Well, I am sure I gave him the same answer that any of you here would give...Heck Yea!
> I was checking out the thread off and on but I really tried to stay away because I didn't want to be bummed. I pulled up the thread and looky, I am part of the TOC on the 2nd post.  You guys made me so happy. Not only am I going but maybe I helped others on this board.
> OK, so now I have to catch up. I am NOT going too far back as I just can imagine all that has been posted since my last time reading here. I have seen that a lot of you have stuck it out and are still around and have gained new posters that love the DL Halloween Season as the rest of us.
> One question...I don't remember, is it really necessary to get Fast Passes for the rides? I am thinking they didn't even take them during the party. The one ride I want to go on is Space Mountain and I am so spoiled that I don't want to waste time waiting in line.  DH and I have been debating it back and forth and would love to get feedback on that issue.
> Thank you so much for reading my ramblings but I am soooooo happy to be back!
> Later,
> Sue



Welcome back, *Sue*!  Glad to see you here again!  Of course I would still be here - I'm lucky that some of our faithful followers have stuck around, and we have also gained some new ones, which is fantastic!!





krispin41 said:


> Thank you sooooo much for all the pictures, They are making me so excited for my own trip on the 14th. I keep nudging my husband to look when he's trying to watch football...
> 
> I found the cutest shirt at Target today that has Mickey & Minnie trick-or-treating...of course I had to have it!



You're very welcome, *krispin41*!!!  I know that some people want to wait to see the park for themselves and not look at any photos beforehand, which I totally understand.  Others want to see the photos right as the season kicks off and gets going.  So I am just posting in hopes that enough folks want to see the pictures!!


​

I have started my Trip Report - called "The Return of the Masked Mouse & His Diabolical Twin" (starts page 145, post #2170), which will have a lot more photos in it as well.  I am kind of bouncing back and forth between this thread, posting photos, the Christmas thread, posting more photos, and my TR, with even more photos.  My head is spinning!  So if you tune in here and suddenly see some photos of Christmas trees or something, you'll know I lost my mind and posted in the wrong thread!!!


----------



## funatdisney

At the Disneyland gates.





































Here are some of my pics of Main Street. As *Sherry E* mentioned, the lights on the street signs were on and could be seen easily. I have never seen Main Street so lit up in the morning before.































I have more pics, but will post them later.


----------



## SueTGGR

krispin41 said:


> Thank you sooooo much for all the pictures, They are making me so excited for my own trip on the 14th. I keep nudging my husband to look when he's trying to watch football...
> 
> I found the cutest shirt at Target today that has Mickey & Minnie trick-or-treating...of course I had to have it!


This is all your fault, Krispin41!  My DH was recording the 49er game so we ran to pick up the dogs from their bath and shucks, there was a Target right there! 




If anyone is interested, I followed the hint about the shirt @ Target and this is the design. Cost was only $10! I have a Halloween Costume, now.  FYI, there weren't many left, either.
Later,
Sue


----------



## PoohBearFriends

Thanks for all the great pics!  So exciting to see pics!   Can't wait to see them in person!


----------



## MattsPrincess

Still don't know if this is going to happen for us or not. DH's higher ups told him they would give him an answer the day after he asked, then the next week, and they still haven't told him anything. In the meantime, hotels are booking up and the tour has already opened for booking. At this rate we aren't going to get to go even IF they tell him he can.


----------



## krispin41

That's the shirt! I'm still trying to convince my DH that he needs a Disney shirt too. I'm gonna keep working on him. LOL.

But I do have another question, I asked in the MHP Fast Pass thread, however it may get buried over there.

DH and I are staying at the PPH-concierge level. We're arriving early on 10/14 and will probably be spending time in DTD until it's time for the Party, can we pick up our wristbands for entrance to MHP at the hotel?


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Sherry, this will be my first time to WDW, but thanks to the DIS, I can answer some of your questions.  WDW doesn't have the Roundup, Dia de las Mortas (sp, I'm a white girl), NBC overlay, the big Mickey Pumpkin in Town Square, the Halloween Tree, or the awesome pumpkin carvings.  From what I can tell, the decorations don't even come close to what DL has.

WDW does have the way awesome Boo to you parade with the Headless Horseman, Dancing Ghosts, and Grave diggers.  The have Gaston roaming the parks this year and Lotso during the party.  I think the fireworks are the same, just called a different name, but doesn't have the globe with Jack Skellington and "friends" projected onto it.  I remember one year they had the same projections on ROA for those watching Halloween Screams in NOS, is that no longer the case?  There is also a Haunted Hay Ride somewhere on Wilderness Lodge property.

I'm glad there are some differences, it keeps people coming to both parks.  I hope the trend stays.  I keep hearing how Disney execs what to mesh everything together and all homonogized.  That wouldn't be any fun.


----------



## mvf-m11c

krispin41 said:


> But I do have another question, I asked in the MHP Fast Pass thread, however it may get buried over there.
> 
> DH and I are staying at the PPH-concierge level. We're arriving early on 10/14 and will probably be spending time in DTD until it's time for the Party, can we pick up our wristbands for entrance to MHP at the hotel?



The FP machines are not available during MHP.

You can only pickup the wristbands at the MHP turnstile. When you use your MHP ticket at the turnstile that is for the MHP another CM will give you a wristband for the party.


----------



## funatdisney

I have another set of pictures to post. Here is my picture of the Masked Halloween Floral Mickey






More pictures on Main Street.






This photo is the best example I have for showing the bright sign lights seen the morning of our visit.











The following pictures were taken as I sat on the upper deck of the omnibus. Please pardon me for the lopsided pictures. It was a bumpy ride! 































I have more pictures and will post them tomorrow.


----------



## StyledSugar

Great pics funatdisney!! Looks like the view from the upper deck gives you a whole new perspective of things that you might have missed on the bottom or on foot. Very nice!


----------



## funatdisney

Thank you, *StyledSugar*. You are right about the different perspective on the Main Street windows. I discovered the upper deck when I took my 2010 Christmas trip pictures. I think posted them in the Christmas thread. I thought it would be a nice trick to utilize for Halloween Time. I only got one side of the street, too. When I go back, I'll try to get the other side.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Great pictures Liza. The ones from the omnibus are very nice when you took them from the top. That reminds me to do that trick when I go next week.


----------



## dolphingirl47

mvf-m11c said:


> The FP machines are not available during MHP.
> 
> You can only pickup the wristbands at the MHP turnstile. When you use your MHP ticket at the turnstile that is for the MHP another CM will give you a wristband for the party.



Is there nowhere in the park where you can pick up the wristbands? When I did MNSSHP at WDW, I was able to pick up the wristband at the Rose Garden near the castle.

For the first party, it does not matter as I will meet my friend back at the hotel and we will get ready together. For the second party though, I have a reservation for Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique an hour before people with Party tickets can enter the park and I was kind of hoping that I could just pick up my wristband for the party inside the park afterwards.

Corinna


----------



## ducky_love

Thank you guys so much for the pics!! 

Has anyone seen the NBC seatbelt handbag?  I read they were making them this year and I believe only selling them at DL.  I seem to remember they were at vault? 

Hoping they are available in 15 days...


----------



## Sherry E

ducky_love said:


> Thank you guys so much for the pics!!
> 
> Has anyone seen the NBC seatbelt handbag?  I read they were making them this year and I believe only selling them at DL.  I seem to remember they were at vault?
> 
> Hoping they are available in 15 days...



*ducky_love -* 

Oddly, I have not seen anything about that bag on this board, but one of my best friends (she is obsessed with bags/purses) has been all over it!  She has told me about it, posted on Facebook about it - I think she even had someone run to Vault 28 to grab that bag for her.  It was released 2-3 days before Halloween Time began, if I'm not mistaken.  I saw a photo of it somewhere on Facebook, but not here on the DIS.


----------



## ducky_love

Sherry E said:


> *ducky_love -*
> 
> Oddly, I have not seen anything about that bag on this board, but one of my best friends (she is obsessed with bags/purses) has been all over it!  She has told me about it, posted on Facebook about it - I think she even had someone run to Vault 28 to grab that bag for her.  It was released 2-3 days before Halloween Time began, if I'm not mistaken.  I saw a photo of it somewhere on Facebook, but not here on the DIS.



Is this it? 






I don't know that I love it.  I was hoping there would be other designs.  Time will tell.  Thanks for the response!!


----------



## Sherry E

ducky_love said:


> Is this it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know that I love it.  I was hoping there would be other designs.  Time will tell.  Thanks for the response!!



I think there may be more than one design (but maybe it's also a different type of bag??).  I could be wrong on that, though.  I don't _think_ this is the bag I saw the photo of.  I will have to try to find the photo that I saw on Facebook.  While I like the size of the bag and overall shape/structure, I think the design could be better.  I don't think I love it, either!  It could stand to have a better picture or pattern or whatever, something more clever than this.


----------



## isisisme

I am reading AVP's Disneyland update on Mouseplanet and....

The Ghost Mickey popcorn bucket is back this year, and the park is imposing a limit of four buckets per person to try to ensure the popular souvenirs last longer than they did in 2010. Nightmare Before Christmas fans can purchase this year's new hot commodity, a coffin-shaped Jack Skellington popcorn bucket. The bucket is $12, and is sold only at the popcorn cart in front of the Haunted Mansion.

And, I had asked earlier if anyone remembers this...
The French Market hasn't offered a full Haunted Mansion Holiday menu in several years, but they do offer a muffaletta and potato chip combo, boxed in the same coffin container sold at the popcorn carts, for $14.99. The restaurant also offers a flourless chocolate coffin cake, and sells a Haunted Mansion Holiday version of the travel mug.



You can read it all and see it here

I am excited for everyone that wants the Mickey Ghost popcorn bucket. 
I am excited because I think I lost my NMC travel mug from last year (so I am happy it is the same this year) and I am happy French Market is back into at least kinda doing NBC meals. We used to love them.

Okay, back to reading about treats...even though I really should be working.


----------



## isisisme

I think I am too excited this morning.  I am just happy to have people to share my excitement with! 

Several quick-service restaurants and Resort bakery locations have the new Donald Duck demitasse dessert cup. The souvenir cup is filled with a mini caramel-apple muffin and topped with pumpkin mousse, chocolate shavings and candy corn. Table service restaurants have the pumpkin Mickey Mouse demitasse from last year, filled with hazelnut tiramisu and topped with pumpkin mousse, chocolate shavings and chocolate twists. The dessert is $6.99, and the demitasse cup is yours to keep. Look for these at the Blue Ribbon Bakery, Carnation Café, Plaza Inn, Rancho del Zocalo, Blue Bayou, Café Orleans and Big Thunder Ranch in Disneyland; Pacific Wharf Cafe and Wine Country Trattoria in Disney California Adventure; and at Storytellers Café at the Grand Californian Hotel.



So, darn..I have 2 desserts I *have* to eat? I am crushed!!


----------



## Sherry E

*isisisme* - 

Thank you so much for posting that yummy information!  A bit later on today I will include the link to that MP piece in the first post of this thread!!  (Right now I am busily working on the new weekly theme for the Christmas thread!)

Thank you, also, for letting me know I had not lost my mind!!  Even though the Plaza Inn only had the Donald Duck demitasse 3 days ago, I knew I saw someone walk by with a Mickey demitasse (just like last year's Mickey dessert) in hand on Main Street.  I was beginning to think I was going crazy, but I was certain I saw someone with that famous Mickey pumpkin mug thingy in hand.


----------



## kkmcan

Oh my goodness, so many great halloween items to buy!!

I want the ghost mickey popcorn bucket, the coffin popcorn bucket, and the NBC travel mug for sure!  I've also wanted one of those ceramic Mickey votive candle holders for years (the pumpkin shaped one).


----------



## mvf-m11c

dolphingirl47 said:


> Is there nowhere in the park where you can pick up the wristbands? When I did MNSSHP at WDW, I was able to pick up the wristband at the Rose Garden near the castle.
> 
> For the first party, it does not matter as I will meet my friend back at the hotel and we will get ready together. For the second party though, I have a reservation for Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique an hour before people with Party tickets can enter the park and I was kind of hoping that I could just pick up my wristband for the party inside the park afterwards.
> 
> Corinna



Last year during MHP, the guests that were in the park and didn't have a MHP wristband can buy one at the Plaza Pavilion. But this year, I don't know where they will have it since the Plaza Pavilion is closed for the new Bakery. So someone needs to report where in DL is the location to get a wristband for the party those nights. Last year was the first year that DL did an exclusive party that clears the park. At the place where they sell the wristbands, they could let guests who are in the park to pick up their wristbands on those days instead of going back to the turnstile. This was just my observation about MHP last year. Other people will have different opinions. When I did MVMCP at MK they had the wristband sales right by Stitches Great Escape. But I know for a fact that you can only get your wristbands at the turnstile or inside the park on a party night.

When the guests are allowed in the park at 3pm or 4pm you can go through the MHP turnstile and get your wristband and bag. Then you can leave the park and do whatever you want. I would guess that you can pickup your wristband at the place where they will be selling them inside the park instead of going back to the turnstile. I would call the DLR and find out if you can do that.


----------



## isisisme

Sherry E said:


> Thank you, also, for letting me know I had not lost my mind!!  Even though the Plaza Inn only had the Donald Duck demitasse 3 days ago, I knew I saw someone walk by with a Mickey demitasse (just like last year's Mickey dessert) in hand on Main Street.  I was beginning to think I was going crazy, but I was certain I saw someone with that famous Mickey pumpkin mug thingy in hand.



You are very welcome. I was happy to know they still had it too since I missed getting one last year. I didn't know they would stop selling them Halloween night. We got their closer to Halloween last year so we missed out on a lot of treats. Not this year. I will get them all if I only eat treats.


----------



## Sherry E

Photo Post #5 (from me) - 

More from Halloween Time...Random, miscellaneous stuff (I was already in Photobucket to post things for the Christmas thread and I thought I would grab a few more Halloween shots while I am in here!)....


----------



## funatdisney

mvf-m11c said:


> Great pictures Liza. The ones from the omnibus are very nice when you took them from the top. That reminds me to do that trick when I go next week.



Thanks Bret! I can't wait to see how yours come out. I'm working on another posting this morning. I hope I can get them posted this afternoon.


----------



## tlovesdis

Well just found out my trip is cancelled   Something came up for my cousin who was taking me.  Hoefully we can reschedule for the Christmas season!

Everyone going have a blast!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

mvf-m11c said:


> Last year during MHP, the guests that were in the park and didn't have a MHP wristband can buy one at the Plaza Pavilion. But this year, I don't know where they will have it since the Plaza Pavilion is closed for the new Bakery. So someone needs to report where in DL is the location to get a wristband for the party those nights. Last year was the first year that DL did an exclusive party that clears the park. At the place where they sell the wristbands, they could let guests who are in the park to pick up their wristbands on those days instead of going back to the turnstile. This was just my observation about MHP last year. Other people will have different opinions. When I did MVMCP at MK they had the wristband sales right by Stitches Great Escape. But I know for a fact that you can only get your wristbands at the turnstile or inside the park on a party night.
> 
> When the guests are allowed in the park at 3pm or 4pm you can go through the MHP turnstile and get your wristband and bag. Then you can leave the park and do whatever you want. I would guess that you can pickup your wristband at the place where they will be selling them inside the park instead of going back to the turnstile. I would call the DLR and find out if you can do that.



Thanks. I will arrive at Disneyland a week from today and I will ask when I get my annual pass.

Corinna


----------



## bbangel

I'm all booked for the Happiest Haunts Tour on the 17th and the Party on the 18th! Getting pretty excited to be there.


----------



## isisisme

bbangel said:


> I'm all booked for the Happiest Haunts Tour on the 17th and the Party on the 18th! Getting pretty excited to be there.



I am not starting to think about doing the Happiest Haunts Tour. Not on a party night. And based off my DH's response this morning, I think we might actual do it. We will have to decide soon so we can call and make our reservations for the tour. 

I am getting so excited that focusing on work is pretty difficult.


----------



## funatdisney

*I think this is my third set of pictures. Sherry, nice work on your pictures. They give a good taste of park during Halloween Time.

Outside the HMH*






........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*Inside pictures.*


























*In the past, The World of Disney used to have a huge section for their Halloween merchandise located by one of the bigger entrances. I am unsure where the Halloween section was placed last year. The Halloween section is now in a much smaller area of the store by one of the side entrances that face the tram area.*











*Too cute!*






*Below each of these displays are Halloween items. *






*More merchandise.*






*Halloween Round Up. I have lots of pictures from here, but will post only some highlights.*











*Jesse was out and about. I thought it was so sweet when she decided to color with a young guest. In fact, I saw lots of  character interaction with guests on our visit.*






*Actually, this goat was sleeping on top of a rock. I felt sorry for him because guests kept petting and disturbing him. They just couldn't believe a goat would sleep standing up on a rock. Ah, city folks.*






..........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*This photo opt location is by the walkway entry to the sitting area in the Big Thunder Ranch Barbeque. I especially noticed the saddle.*






*tlovesdis*, sorry to read about your canceled trip. I hope you can make for Christmas. A Christmas trip will more than make up for it.


----------



## isisisme

*FunatDisney*

What kind of camera did you use for the Mansion pictures? How did you get such vivid shots inside the ride?? 

I am thinking I need to get a new camera before we head down in a little over a month. Mine is old now.


----------



## funatdisney

*isisisme*, I have a Nikon D40X. I think it is 5 years old? I got it at Costco for my DH for Christmas, but I have been using it since my point and shot digital camera busted. It must be an awesome camera, because I really don't know how to use it, but I get great pictures anyway. I totally give my camera all the credit. 

The HMH pictures were taken with the zoom lens. When on the ride, I just point and shot, guessing where the camera should point (I can't see through the lens - too dark!). Most don't come out, but there will be some gems in a batch.


----------



## SueTGGR

dolphingirl47 said:


> Is there nowhere in the park where you can pick up the wristbands? When I did MNSSHP at WDW, I was able to pick up the wristband at the Rose Garden near the castle.
> 
> Corinna


If I recall correctly, we were already in the park and went back towards the turnstiles and there were CM with small carts checking tickets and handing out wristbands and trick or treat bags. You don't have to go all the way out but I would go up around 3 before people start heading up there. 
Can't wait to see the trick or treat bags this year! 
Between this and going to Aulani next August I am in research heaven


----------



## StyledSugar

Great pics inside the mansion funatdisney! Anytime I take pics inside of ANYTHING all I get is a black picture. lol


----------



## isisisme

funatdisney said:


> *isisisme*, I have a Nikon D40X. I think it is 5 years old? I got it at Costco for my DH for Christmas, but I have been using it since my point and shot digital camera busted. It must be an awesome camera, because I really don't know how to use it, but I get great pictures anyway. I totally give my camera all the credit.
> 
> The HMH pictures were taken with the zoom lens. When on the ride, I just point and shot, guessing where the camera should point (I can't see through the lens - too dark!). Most don't come out, but there will be some gems in a batch.



Very cool! Thank you for the info...I love how they come out and if the camera does it all..I can do it.


----------



## tksbaskets

great pics Funatdisney!  I love the one of the pumpkin Nemo carving and the sleeping goat.

Keep 'em coming for those of us who are visiting DL at Halloween vicariously through the trip reporting of others!


----------



## Sherry E

Sherry E said:


> Photo Post #5 (from me) -
> 
> More from Halloween Time...Random, miscellaneous stuff (I was already in Photobucket to post things for the Christmas thread and I thought I would grab a few more Halloween shots while I am in here!)....




I'm not sure if anyone noticed this ^^^ when I posted earlier - it quickly got buried on the previous page - but for those of you who are hunting merchandise, you can buy that little Halloween tree with ornaments (with the Mickey pumpkin at the base).  There is a similar mini-tree sold for Christmas.

And if you look closely, right under the Halloween tree photo you will see the Autumn mugs that I like - with the leaves falling and the silhouettes of Mickey and Minnie!


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> *isisisme*, I have a Nikon D40X. I think it is 5 years old? I got it at Costco for my DH for Christmas, but I have been using it since my point and shot digital camera busted. It must be an awesome camera, because I really don't know how to use it, but I get great pictures anyway. I totally give my camera all the credit.
> 
> The HMH pictures were taken with the zoom lens. When on the ride, I just point and shot, guessing where the camera should point (I can't see through the lens - too dark!). Most don't come out, but there will be some gems in a batch.




You used a flash for those dark HMH shots, too, didn't you?  I'm guessing that helped to get them to come out clearly.


----------



## funatdisney

Thank you,* StyledSugar* and* tksbaskets* for the nice compliments. Taking pictures can be challenging, but every once in a while you get a really great shot. It makes it worth all the hassle of carrying extra equipment and keeping camera ready (but safe) and pushing your body into silly but painful stances. When I saw the few pictures that came out from inside the HHM, I was shocked, but very pleased. I think I'm going to try a faster shutter speed to see what comes out for subjects like those taken from the top of the omnibus.


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> You used a flash for those dark HMH shots, too, didn't you?  I'm guessing that helped to get them to come out clearly.



Yes I did, but the dark picture taken in the Crystal Ball Room was without a flash. The picture (also in the Crystal Ball Room) below that one was taken with the flash. The camera will not work if the flash isn't on. So I leave the flash setting on, but cover the flash with my hand. Sometimes, I have found the picture will come out when I try this technique. I can always delete a bad picture, so it is worth a try.


----------



## GhostlyHitchhiker

funatdisney said:


> Yes I did, but the dark picture taken in the Crystal Ball Room was without a flash. The picture (also in the Crystal Ball Room) below that one was taken with the flash. The camera will not work if the flash isn't on. So I leave the flash setting on, but cover the flash with my hand. Sometimes, I have found the picture will come out when I try this technique. I can always delete a bad picture, so it is worth a try.




They do say they don't want you to use flash photography in the ride however. It can be *very* distracting for other riders around you (especially within rooms like Madam Leota where you are facing other cars - I've been blinded by people this way in the past) and if I recall correctly it can damage the props over time, and it can disrupt (or at least blind the IR cameras used for) security within the ride.

Covering the flash with your hand may seem like it's ok, but it isn't really "no flash" and it still has the above problems.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry - Is that a Mickey gingerbread cookie I see?????  You KNOW I'm looking for one of those on my next voyage to DL!


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> Yes I did, but the dark picture taken in the Crystal Ball Room was without a flash. The picture (also in the Crystal Ball Room) below that one was taken with the flash. The camera will not work if the flash isn't on. So I leave the flash setting on, but cover the flash with my hand. Sometimes, I have found the picture will come out when I try this technique. I can always delete a bad picture, so it is worth a try.



The camera won't work at all if the flash is not on?  You mean it just stops functioning?  How bizarre!  I guess that explains it!  I wasn't sure why the flash was on.  I stopped looking after a bit, so I didn't know if the flash remained on for each photo.




GhostlyHitchhiker said:


> They do say they don't want you to use flash photography in the ride however. It can be *very* distracting for other riders around you (especially within rooms like Madam Leota where you are facing other cars - I've been blinded by people this way in the past) and if I recall correctly it can damage the props over time, and it can disrupt (or at least blind the IR cameras used for) security within the ride.
> 
> Covering the flash with your hand may seem like it's ok, but it isn't really "no flash" and it still has the above problems.



GhostlyHitchhiker - 

I have to admit - I was afraid the voice 'recording' was going to pipe in about the no flash photography in the middle of the ride, which happens sometimes when people flash, as we know.  I was sitting next to Liza/funatdisney when she took those photos and I didn't expect the flash to go off!  It startled me!  Before the ride began I mentioned to her that she should try to get some gingerbread centerpiece photos when we passed the ballroom scene (not something my own camera would be capable of doing).  As soon as she started taking photos, the bright flash caught my attention.  I assumed that it was flashing and Liza didn't realize or see that it was flashing, or maybe that she had tried to turn the flash off and it didn't work, for some reason.  I would guess that both of those situations can happen to people from time to time.  

Finally, I said, "You're using a flash?"  But I didn't hear her reply because it was during a noisy part of the ride.  I just hoped we could make it off the ride without being reprimanded! 





tksbaskets said:


> Sherry - Is that a Mickey gingerbread cookie I see?????  You KNOW I'm looking for one of those on my next voyage to DL!




TK - 

You know it is!  I had to get at least one photo of the little gingerbread men (even though there have been reports that these same cookies are sold year-round, which kind of spoils the novelty of them)!  

I didn't get fully into "treat pictures" this time around because I just didn't have the time.  I only snapped a few cookie photos, for the most part.  I didn't get into the pumpkin muffin or pumpkin fudge photos, or cupcakes or anything like that.  I'd need a good 2 days or more to get all of the pictures I really want to get for Halloween Time (and more days than that for the holiday season).  I got a good number of photos - over 370 - while by myself last Friday, but I like to take time to try to perfect them as best I can.  If I cannot get something to come out un-blurry, or if I can't get a window display shot without a glare or reflection in it, I like to be able to go back and try again to get a better picture at a later time or on a different day.  I just didn't have enough time to energy to do that on Friday.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

The pumpkins of Big Thunder Ranch

Evil Donald





Squirt





Dopey





Pinocchio














Alice in Wonderland










Gill










Finding Nemo


----------



## Sherry E

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> The pumpkins of Big Thunder Ranch
> 
> Evil Donald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dopey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinocchio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice in Wonderland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finding Nemo




These photos are exquisite, Roger!

When I was there on Friday, at that point the carver CM only had a few pumpkins on display (a few of the ones shown in your photos above).  I can see that many more were added in by the time you got there, such as Pinocchio, Dopey, Chuckles from "Toy Story 3" and the Cheshire Cat, for example.


Thank you soooo much for sharing your beautiful pictures with us - I was hoping that some other folks would hurry and get back from their trips so that it would not be just two of us posting pictures here!


----------



## tksbaskets

"Hurry Back....Hurry Back"  (channeling my HM here)  I love the pics from DL.  Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## ricardol

So I have the option to attend the Halloween party on Friday Oct 28th, or on the actual Halloween Day Monday Oct 31.

Attendees; DW, DD3 (almost 4 anyway) and myself.

I'm just worried about a huge crowd because we are taking DD3, but I'm thinking maybe Friday will be even busier than Monday.

anyone care to comment?


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

Some random shots from last year:


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> "Hurry Back....Hurry Back"  (channeling my HM here)  I love the pics from DL.  Keep 'em coming!!



TK - 

I posted another TR installment this morning (Part 4, I think), and will have another couple of them for you today!  I have just started to post the window display stuff.




ricardol said:


> So I have the option to attend the Halloween party on Friday Oct 28th, or on the actual Halloween Day Monday Oct 31.
> 
> Attendees; DW, DD3 (almost 4 anyway) and myself.
> 
> I'm just worried about a huge crowd because we are taking DD3, but I'm thinking maybe Friday will be even busier than Monday.
> 
> anyone care to comment?



Hello, ricardol!  

Well, you bring up an excellent point.  I've thought of that before - a Friday night party is likely to be more crowded than a party on Halloween this year.  While I do think the Monday party will be hoppin,' it could be that Friday, 10/28 attracts more guests.  Then again, people love going to Halloween parties on Halloween.  

It's a toss-up, in my mind.  Even if there is a difference in crowd levels between the two nights, I don't think it will be that significant to really impact your trip.  I think both 10/28 and 10/31 will be pretty busy.  






Elk Grove Chris said:


> Some random shots from last year:



Hello, Elk Grove Chris!  

I'm glad you've joined us in the Halloween thread as well!  As usual, your photos are awesome.

(Anyone who hasn't seen Elk Grove Chris' holiday work, you should pop over to the Christmas Superthread and check out the amazing contributions over the last few weeks!)


----------



## ricardol

Sherry E said:


> Hello, ricardol!
> 
> Well, you bring up an excellent point.  I've thought of that before - a Friday night party is likely to be more crowded than a party on Halloween this year.  While I do think the Monday party will be hoppin,' it's possible that it could be that Friday attracts more guests.  Then again, people love going to Halloween parties on Halloween.
> 
> It's a toss-up, in my mind.  Even if there is a difference in crowd levels between the two nights, I don't think it will be that significant to really impact your trip.  I think both 10/28 and 10/31 will be pretty busy.



Thank you for your comments. I do agree its a toss up, so I'll go ahead and get tickets for monday 31st!! YAY!!!!!


----------



## jernysgirl

jernysgirl said:


> CUTE!!!!! But would someone be willing to do me a tiny favor?  If you're there could someone ask if these popcorn buckets will only be around for Halloween or if they will be there for the duration of the NBC overlay? I will be there in November and really, really want one. Thank you, thank you, thank you!



Bumping up my own question,... hoping someone would ask for me about how long these buckets are going to be around.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Sherry E said:


> These photos are exquisite, Roger!
> Thank you soooo much for sharing your beautiful pictures with us - I was hoping that some other folks would hurry and get back from their trips so that it would not be just two of us posting pictures here!



Thank you Sherry. Some more from Sunday.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Love me some gingerbread mickey's!!!! I think I had one a day on my last visit to DL.  My DD kept asking why I keep buying them (at first she didn't want to taste them).  After I explained how sublime these tasty treats were, she asked for a piece.  Ever since then I have yet to eat an entire cookie all by myself.

Love the pumpkins!!!! Does anyone know where to get good pumpkin carving equipment?  I see the kits all the time, but I have to buy new ones every year.  Sometimes I have to buy a couple sets for the same season because they just fall apart.


----------



## dolphingirl47

SueTGGR said:


> If I recall correctly, we were already in the park and went back towards the turnstiles and there were CM with small carts checking tickets and handing out wristbands and trick or treat bags. You don't have to go all the way out but I would go up around 3 before people start heading up there.
> Can't wait to see the trick or treat bags this year!
> Between this and going to Aulani next August I am in research heaven



Thanks for the tip. I can't believe that less than a week from today, I will be at Disneyland.


----------



## Princess Row

I love that pinnoccio pumpkin! He is too cute. 
I have seen some better pumpkins from last year though. Is there new carvers? Keep the pictures coming!! I love them all!


----------



## Sherry E

Goofy_Mom said:


> Love me some gingerbread mickey's!!!! I think I had one a day on my last visit to DL.  My DD kept asking why I keep buying them (at first she didn't want to taste them).  After I explained how sublime these tasty treats were, she asked for a piece.  Ever since then I have yet to eat an entire cookie all by myself.
> 
> Love the pumpkins!!!! Does anyone know where to get good pumpkin carving equipment?  I see the kits all the time, but I have to buy new ones every year.  Sometimes I have to buy a couple sets for the same season because they just fall apart.



Kirsten - 

Those cookies are addictive!  I remember letting my friend try one of the arms off of a cookie I bought...and she ended up going home with 8 of those cookies in her bag!

I never realized that the gingerbread men with ears are not sold at WDW until our very own DIS'er tksbaskets revealed that she looked everywhere for them at WDW and never saw even a trace them!  Another DLR exclusive!

But then someone on the DIS revealed earlier this year that the very same gingerbread cookies with ears are sold at DLR year-round!  How can this be?  Gingerbread is supposed to be associated with Fall and Winter, not Summer and Spring!  I like the novelty of them when they are only sold for the latter part of the year.

To this day, I am still not 100% sure if the actual gingerbread cookies with ears are sold at DLR year-round.  The reason why I'm not totally sure is because, sometime early this year, DLR began selling cookies that looked exactly like the gingerbread cookies with ears - except for that they were not gingerbread.  They were like a shortbread-type thing, or maybe sugar cookies, but in the same shape and size of the gingerbread ones - they had ears and they had colored buttons instead of the white buttons.  But they were not actual gingerbread cookies - just shaped to look like them.  I began to think that maybe our DIS'ers mistakenly thought the shortbread cookies were gingerbread??

Seeing as I am always at DLR for Halloween Time and Christmas time, and never at any other time during the year, I always see the cookies.  I need someone to go to the parks in Spring and Summer and find out conclusively, once and for all, if the actual gingerbread cookies with ears are sold then - and not just the shortbread/sugar cookie version of them.





Princess Row said:


> I love that pinnoccio pumpkin! He is too cute.
> I have seen some better pumpkins from last year though. Is there new carvers? Keep the pictures coming!! I love them all!




Row - 

It's funny that you asked about the carver!  I remember last year, several DIS'ers posted photos and descriptions from the Round-Up, and a few of them specifically mentioned a lady named Georgina (or Georgette? Georganna?) being the main carver.  (I think funatdisney/Liza may have mentioned her; amamax2 mentioned her; and someone else mentioned Georgina too.)  There was one main lady that everyone was meeting.

When I was at DLR 4 days ago, there were no women carving pumpkins.  I only saw one male CM doing it.  Not even several people, just one guy.  Of course, it was only the first day of the Halloween season, so there are many more weeks to come, and many more freshly carved pumpkins that will be put out - some of the pumpkins go bad after 2 weeks and some last a month.  So I would imagine that, as time rolls on, we will see more elaborate pumpkins popping up in people's photos - that is something that can literally change every day, and every week, at the Round-Up.


----------



## Carolwoodpr

Has anyone been on the Happiest Haunts Tour this year?  I asked specifically about the glow in the dark lanyard and key and was told that is no longer given out on the tour.  Hearing that totally bummed me out but then I realized they may say that so it will be a surprise.  I don't need the surprise, I need to know 

So, anyone who has already gone, do you still get that lanyard and key?  We don't go on the tour for 25 days and would love to know before then.


----------



## ducky_love

Carolwoodpr said:


> Has anyone been on the Happiest Haunts Tour this year?  I asked specifically about the glow in the dark lanyard and key and was told that is no longer given out on the tour.  Hearing that totally bummed me out but then I realized they may say that so it will be a surprise.  I don't need the surprise, I need to know
> 
> So, anyone who has already gone, do you still get that lanyard and key?  We don't go on the tour for 25 days and would love to know before then.



I called yesterday and was told you get a pin lanyard.  I would be curious if this is the case or not?


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Sherry E said:


> Kirsten -
> 
> Those cookies are addictive!  I remember letting my friend try one of the arms off of a cookie I bought...and she ended up going home with 8 of those cookies in her bag!
> 
> I never realized that the gingerbread men with ears are* not sold at WDW *until our very own DIS'er tksbaskets revealed that she looked everywhere for them at WDW and never saw even a trace them!  Another DLR exclusive!
> 
> But then someone on the DIS revealed earlier this year that the very same gingerbread cookies with ears are sold at DLR year-round!  How can this be?  Gingerbread is supposed to be associated with Fall and Winter, not Summer and Spring!  I like the novelty of them when they are only sold for the latter part of the year.
> 
> To this day, I am still not 100% sure if the actual gingerbread cookies with ears are sold at DLR year-round.  The reason why I'm not totally sure is because, sometime early this year, DLR began selling cookies that looked exactly like the gingerbread cookies with ears - except for that they were not gingerbread.  They were like a shortbread-type thing, or maybe sugar cookies, but in the same shape and size of the gingerbread ones - they had ears and they had colored buttons instead of the white buttons.  But they were not actual gingerbread cookies - just shaped to look like them.  I began to think that maybe our DIS'ers mistakenly thought the shortbread cookies were gingerbread??
> 
> Seeing as I am always at *DLR for Halloween Time and Christmas time*, and never at any other time during the year, I always see the cookies.  I need someone to go to the parks in Spring and Summer and find out conclusively, once and for all, if the actual gingerbread cookies with ears are sold then - and not just the shortbread/sugar cookie version of them.



Blasfamy!!!  I was soooo looking foward to Gingerbread Mickeys!!!!! *sniff*  I'll just have to over induldge on a different treat.

I was thinking the same thing about visiting the parks. I prefer fall time at DL.  A couple of years ago, we went in July for a dance thing my DD was in (otherwise we would have done another fall trip) I don't recal seeing gingerbread anything at the time.  Of course, I wasn't on the hunt for them either.


----------



## Lambie*Loves*Dland

Hi everyone! Just thought I would share some of my Halloweentime pics from my last 2 trips! It's my Favorite time of year there! <3


----------



## Lambie*Loves*Dland

Duplicate post.


----------



## Lambie*Loves*Dland

Love Halloween <3


----------



## Princess Row

Sherry E said:


> Row -
> It's funny that you asked about the carver!  I remember last year, several DIS'ers posted photos and descriptions from the Round-Up, and a few of them specifically mentioned a lady named Georgina (or Georgette? Georganna?) being the main carver.  (I think funatdisney/Liza may have mentioned her; amamax2 mentioned her; and someone else mentioned Georgina too.)  There was one main lady that everyone was meeting.
> When I was at DLR 4 days ago, there were no women carving pumpkins.  I only saw one male CM doing it.  Not even several people, just one guy.  Of course, it was only the first day of the Halloween season, so there are many more weeks to come, and many more freshly carved pumpkins that will be put out - some of the pumpkins go bad after 2 weeks and some last a month.  So I would imagine that, as time rolls on, we will see more elaborate pumpkins popping up in people's photos - that is something that can literally change every day, and every week, at the Round-Up.



I will have to keep my eyes out when I go in a few weeks. 
hopefully we see some cute pumpkins! Not that those arnt cute....because I could never do that but I want some others.


----------



## tksbaskets

Lambie*Loves*Dland nice pictures!  Where did you get the lunch in the Nightmare Before Christmas container?  Looks delish by the way!


----------



## Lambie*Loves*Dland

tksbaskets said:


> Lambie*Loves*Dland nice pictures!  Where did you get the lunch in the Nightmare Before Christmas container?  Looks delish by the way!




Thank you doll! The Jack Coffin was from the French Market. The sandwich was actually really good. You can also get the Coffin with popcorn in front of the Mansion


----------



## nik76

OneWeek!OneWeek!OneWeek!OneWeek!OneWeek!OneWeek!OneWeek!OneWeek!OneWeek!OneWeek!OneWeek!OneWeek!OneWeek!OneWeek!OneWeek!OneWeek!

Thank you to everyone posting pictures and stories and advice.  It not only helps for planning and knowing what to expect, it feeds my obsession!

Those that have been in in the park this year, have you noticed where (if) there are 3X/4X shirts or sweatshirts/hoodies?


----------



## momrek06

DH and I are here right now!! Halloween has arrived at DL!! What a great day!! We did Haunted Mansion 3x during our day; no wait at all!! Actually the longest wait time on anything was no more than 10 minutes at both DL and DCA!! The weather is fabulous!! The characters are all dressed in their Halloween costumes!!  

This is truly my favorite time of year at the Parks!!


----------



## momrek06

nik76 said:


> Those that have been in in the park this year, have you noticed where (if) there are 3X/4X shirts or sweatshirts/hoodies?



 Hi nik76, I will look for those sizes for you tomorrow, ok!!!


----------



## nik76

Thank you, Karen!


----------



## tksbaskets

momrek06 said:


> DH and I are here right now!! Halloween has arrived at DL!! What a great day!! We did Haunted Mansion 3x during our day; no wait at all!! Actually the longest wait time on anything was no more than 10 minutes at both DL and DCA!! The weather is fabulous!! The characters are all dressed in their Halloween costumes!!
> 
> This is truly my favorite time of year at the Parks!!



Have fun!!  Be sure to check in and tell us how your trip is going


----------



## isisisme

Saving the thread from the middle of page two


----------



## momrek06

nik76 said:


> Thank you, Karen!



Hi nik, ok, first stop was WOD in DTD! Yes, they have up to 3x! They had them in T's and Hoodies (both zip up and over the head).  They had them in both men and women. Now they did not have large quantities but they had them. For instance, I saw one of the signature DL T's and while there were tons in S M L and XL, there was limited quantities in 2x & 3x.  Very limited. 

After that I was in DL and saw again the same T's and Hoodies in the Emporium on Main St. Again limited quantities but they had them. I will say I did not see any Halloween apparel mostly all Disneyland apparel.

I only saw up through 3x.

HTH!


----------



## momrek06

tksbaskets said:


> Have fun!!  Be sure to check in and tell us how your trip is going



Our 2nd and last day! Another great day in the Parks! The wait times were 5-10-15 mins for most rides. 

I saw the souvenir coffin popcorn holders for sale outside the HM and they are awesome!!! Oh and Jack Skellington spends allot of time outside HM and I asked the CM about Sally and the CM said she does not come out as much as Jack.

I am loving everything they are doing at DCA! it's coming along slowly but surely! 

Oh and if anyone has not seen Mickey's SOUNDSATIONAL Parade at DL, it really is one fabulous parade!!!!


----------



## tksbaskets

momrek06 said:


> Our 2nd and last day! Another great day in the Parks! The wait times were 5-10-15 mins for most rides.
> 
> I saw the souvenir coffin popcorn holders for sale outside the HM and they are awesome!!! Oh and Jack Skellington spends allot of time outside HM and I asked the CM about Sally and the CM said she does not come out as much as Jack.
> 
> I am loving everything they are doing at DCA! it's coming along slowly but surely!
> 
> Oh and if anyone has not seen Mickey's SOUNDSATIONAL Parade at DL, it really is one fabulous parade!!!!



The wait times are wonderful!  I hope you'll have pics of Jack for us 

Did you purchase a bucket?  Thanks for checking in 

TK


----------



## mommaU4

Lambie*Loves*Dland said:


> Thank you doll! The Jack Coffin was from the French Market. The sandwich was actually really good. You can also get the Coffin with popcorn in front of the Mansion



I wanted one of those coffins but didn't want to pay $12 for it with popcorn, since I am not able to eat popcorn. So I was really excited to see your photo with the sandwich in there!!! May I ask how much it was?


----------



## Mickeybell

Just got home from Disneyland yesterday. We had a wonderful time. Here are a few Halloween time pictures!


----------



## candygirlIRE

Super cute pics!!! Thanks for sharing!! 
I am so excited about our trip...still keeping it a surprise!! 

Hopefully my kids will look as excited as your boys!


----------



## krispin41

Keep the pics coming! Love them!! I just booked my Fantasmic Dessert seating...10/15 at 10:15...it's our 1st! Anniversary, so extra special for us!


----------



## isisisme

krispin41 said:


> Keep the pics coming! Love them!! I just booked my Fantasmic Dessert seating...10/15 at 10:15...it's our 1st! Anniversary, so extra special for us!



Congrats!! It will be an awesome way to spend it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I just got back yesterday from my one day trip to DL and would like to share you some pics that I took. The park was busy yesterday with HMH queue up to 45 minute wait time.  

Duffy in a nice pumpkin shirt





Pumpkin Pluto up on the turnstile





Pumpkin Mickie





Pumpkin Goofy





Pumpkin Minnie





Pumpkin Donald





Halloween decorations on MS



































SMGG in TL





Around the Hub















Dia de Los Muertos















Halloween Round Up


----------



## SueTGGR

Beautiful Pictures everyone! 
I can't wait to see reports and pictures from the party! Keep them coming


----------



## dolphingirl47

Thanks for sharing all the photos. We are leaving for Los Angeles tomorrow and I can't wait to see this all for myself on Tuesday.

Corinna


----------



## nik76

Star Wars Jedi Training Academy T's made up (so the 3 boys match and might get picked) and autograph books made:


----------



## Timbo6117

Are the disney characters in their halloween outfit all day? or only during the mickey party?


----------



## Sherry E

Timbo6117 said:


> Are the disney characters in their halloween outfit all day? or only during the mickey party?



There are characters such as Pumpkin Donald and Skeleton Goofy, Witch Minnie, etc., who appear on Main Street off and on throughout the day during the whole Halloween season.  And then there are Villains at a Villains photos spot in Fantasyland.  

The party has many of the same characters, but they have probably changed costumes.  Minnie & Mickey will be dressed differently, for example.


----------



## StyledSugar

nik76 said:


> Star Wars Jedi Training Academy T's made up (so the 3 boys match and might get picked) and autograph books made:



Those are great!! Nice job and good luck getting the boys picked!!


----------



## nik76

Thanks!

I cannot believe how close it is!  I'm a little sad it's so close.  Cuz it's close to being over, too...

The kids have 3 days left of school until we go.  Ack!

I have a question about the function of the list of DISers going.  Do people actually meet up or is it more just for the heck of it?

What else will y'all be doing while on vacation?


----------



## SueTGGR

nik76 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I cannot believe how close it is!  I'm a little sad it's so close.  Cuz it's close to being over, too...
> 
> The kids have 3 days left of school until we go.  Ack!
> 
> I have a question about the function of the list of DISers going.  Do people actually meet up or is it more just for the heck of it?



It is up to the people going. Some will organized a time and place to meet up. I have gone just with a Lime Green Mickey Head on my purse to let others know who I am so if they want to stop me and say HI, they know who I am.  There are a few blank mickey heads (look up the DISign threads) that I have enlarged and put my DIS name on, printed on photo paper and made it almost like a luggage tag on my purse. It is up to you. 
Enjoy while you are there!
Sue


----------



## merfsko

I've been lurking on this thread for ages, but I just have to say: THANK-YOU! I've been planning my first Hallowe'en trip cool1:- I've always wanted to do Hallowe'en at Disney!), but the friend I'm going with doesn't "do" planning and doesn't get excited beforehand. Planning and prep. is half the fun for me, so thank-you to everyone in this thread for being my co-planners and keeping me excited!


----------



## TheThomsLuvDisney

merfsko said:


> I've been lurking on this thread for ages, but I just have to say: THANK-YOU! I've been planning my first Hallowe'en trip cool1:- I've always wanted to do Hallowe'en at Disney!), but the friend I'm going with doesn't "do" planning and doesn't get excited beforehand. Planning and prep. is half the fun for me, so thank-you to everyone in this thread for being my co-planners and keeping me excited!



Ditto!


----------



## TheThomsLuvDisney

I would love to hear everyone's top 10 for Halloween at Disneyland (food buys included), I just don't want to miss a thing!


----------



## isisisme

TheThomsLuvDisney said:


> I would love to hear everyone's top 10 for Halloween at Disneyland (food buys included), I just don't want to miss a thing!



I can give you my top 10 of this moment.  it changes day to day and will until it is time to go..and I am sure if others respond, it will change again. These are in no particular order.

1. demitasse with tiramasu in mickey mug (I missed this last year)
2. HMH..I love this ride
3. Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy
4. At the Halloween party, I am going to enjoy ROA more
5. The Halloween Tree, okay, all the decorations.  I am going to look at all the lovely things and really take in the feel of the park.
6. Popcorn bucket!! And also the travel mug. I love these things. 
7. Everything pumpkin that I can eat. 
8. Taking the time to see the characters in their costumes. 
9.  Halloween Screams fireworks during the party. 
10. Trying the eggnog beignets...finally
11. Just being at Disneyland for Halloween (and our anniversary!)


----------



## nik76

merfsko said:


> I've been lurking on this thread for ages, but I just have to say: THANK-YOU! I've been planning my first Hallowe'en trip cool1:- I've always wanted to do Hallowe'en at Disney!), but the friend I'm going with doesn't "do" planning and doesn't get excited beforehand. Planning and prep. is half the fun for me, so thank-you to everyone in this thread for being my co-planners and keeping me excited!



My husband is the same way.  He's looking forward to going but if he hears one more "thing I've found" or one more "idea"  he might scream.

He actually is afraid of being (I apologize for the obscenity) Disneylanded out...


----------



## thelittletiffany

Dr. Facilier was at the villain area by It's A Small World this morning.  His hands are so creepy and he was running around away from the picture area to interact with people because no one was really lined up to see the villains.  Gideon and J. Worthington Foulfellow (I had to Google them) were there too.

On another note, the majority of the cast members I've encountered have seemed ruder than usual and keep giving me misleading information!  I went to the area where Duffy's Pumpkin Patch is and there were two PhotoPass photographers standing there but no Duffy.  I asked if he would be coming back and they said he'd be back soon.  So I went into the gift shop right next to the photo spot and looked around, then asked one of the people that work in the shop if they know when Duffy would be back.  She looked at her schedule and said that he was gone for the day!

This happened again when I asked a cast member about Dug.  She said he would be back tomorrow and was done for the day and implied that he wasn't even around today at all.  Tomorrow's my last day so I asked if he would for sure be there and she said "Well, I don't know!" really snappily.  I went on The Little Mermaid then started to leave California Adventure, passing the area where Dug is, and luckily saw Dug there!


----------



## nik76

TheThomsLuvDisney said:


> I would love to hear everyone's top 10 for Halloween at Disneyland (food buys included), I just don't want to miss a thing!



1  The look on my kids' faces when the Magic hits (1st time to Disneyland)
2  The Magic hitting me - that moment of Wow - Look at this place
3  Haunted Mansion
4  Mickey's Halloween Party
5  Catching Musical Chairs
6  Jedi Training Academy
7  My husband getting back to Soarin' (one thing he could do for weeks)
8  Enjoying the HoJo Pirate Cove
9  Goody's breakfast
10  Hearing "You done good, honey" (hey I can dream)

One more I plan on that is priority for me is to send a "We miss you" postcard to a little girl I know that just finished her Make  Wish trip and is back in the hospital.  Doing it in secret will make it so much more fun.


----------



## candygirlIRE

Super excited to be heading out soon!!! 

Quick Halloween Party question....

I noticed this on the ticket I printed out:
_Guests of all ages may wear costumes to the Mickey's Halloween Treat event to which they have valid tickets. During normal park operating hours, costumes are only permitted for Guests ages nine and younger._

Soooooo does this mean if we turn up at the allowed time of 3pm (Monday's the 3rd party is 6-11pm) that DH and I cannot wear our costumes?? 
That would truly suck, I really would like to go at the allowed time (early) instead of closer to 6pm, but really don't want to have to bring the clothes and change there. 


(Either way, still excited  )


----------



## StyledSugar

candygirlIRE said:


> Super excited to be heading out soon!!!
> 
> Quick Halloween Party question....
> 
> I noticed this on the ticket I printed out:
> _Guests of all ages may wear costumes to the Mickey's Halloween Treat event to which they have valid tickets. During normal park operating hours, costumes are only permitted for Guests ages nine and younger._
> 
> Soooooo does this mean if we turn up at the allowed time of 3pm (Monday's the 3rd party is 6-11pm) that DH and I cannot wear our costumes??
> That would truly suck, I really would like to go at the allowed time (early) instead of closer to 6pm, but really don't want to have to bring the clothes and change there.
> 
> 
> (Either way, still excited  )



No I'm pretty sure it just means you can't show up at the gate in the morning with full costumes on. If you are getting into the park with your party ticket then I'd imagine you'd be allowed to enter in your costume. 

Have fun!!!!


----------



## StyledSugar

nik76 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I cannot believe how close it is!  I'm a little sad it's so close.  Cuz it's close to being over, too...
> 
> The kids have 3 days left of school until we go.  Ack!
> 
> I have a question about the function of the list of DISers going.  Do people actually meet up or is it more just for the heck of it?
> 
> What else will y'all be doing while on vacation?





I know how you feel. All of the planning and then boom, it's over. lol Have fun while you're there though and don't think about the "end". 

We are actually going to Vegas for 5 nights first before driving to Disneyland for another 7 nights. While there we will be doing the Halloween party on the 31st, Knott's Berry Farm for a day, Hollywood/TMZ tour for a day while the kids go with the Grandparents to Sea World and finally (not all at once of course) Disneyland for another 4 days. We extended our stay when we got a good deal at the Paradise Pier hotel for the conceirge service so we are staying until Monday instead of leaving Saturday!  No complaints from me of course!!!!


----------



## StyledSugar

merfsko said:


> I've been lurking on this thread for ages, but I just have to say: THANK-YOU! I've been planning my first Hallowe'en trip cool1:- I've always wanted to do Hallowe'en at Disney!), but the friend I'm going with doesn't "do" planning and doesn't get excited beforehand. Planning and prep. is half the fun for me, so thank-you to everyone in this thread for being my co-planners and keeping me excited!



I'm a total planner and I find it helps with the excitement! Thankfully my boyfriend is just like me so together we are crazy!!!  We have everything planned -- right down to our meals and price each day. Unfortunately we are also very notorious for changing our minds daily. lol At least we go with a plan!


----------



## TheThomsLuvDisney

isisisme said:


> I can give you my top 10 of this moment.  it changes day to day and will until it is time to go..and I am sure if others respond, it will change again. These are in no particular order.
> 
> 1. demitasse with tiramasu in mickey mug (I missed this last year)
> 2. HMH..I love this ride
> 3. Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy
> 4. At the Halloween party, I am going to enjoy ROA more
> 5. The Halloween Tree, okay, all the decorations.  I am going to look at all the lovely things and really take in the feel of the park.
> 6. Popcorn bucket!! And also the travel mug. I love these things.
> 7. Everything pumpkin that I can eat.
> 8. Taking the time to see the characters in their costumes.
> 9.  Halloween Screams fireworks during the party.
> 10. Trying the eggnog beignets...finally
> 11. Just being at Disneyland for Halloween (and our anniversary!)



Thank you!  Help, what is ROA?  Are the beignets in Orleans?


----------



## TheThomsLuvDisney

nik76 said:


> 1  The look on my kids' faces when the Magic hits (1st time to Disneyland)
> 2  The Magic hitting me - that moment of Wow - Look at this place
> 3  Haunted Mansion
> 4  Mickey's Halloween Party
> 5  Catching Musical Chairs
> 6  Jedi Training Academy
> 7  My husband getting back to Soarin' (one thing he could do for weeks)
> 8  Enjoying the HoJo Pirate Cove
> 9  Goody's breakfast
> 10  Hearing "You done good, honey" (hey I can dream)
> 
> One more I plan on that is priority for me is to send a "We miss you" postcard to a little girl I know that just finished her Make  Wish trip and is back in the hospital.  Doing it in secret will make it so much more fun.



Thank you fellow Seattlite!!!


----------



## candygirlIRE

nik76 said:


> One more I plan on that is priority for me is to send a "We miss you" postcard to a little girl I know that just finished her Make  Wish trip and is back in the hospital.  Doing it in secret will make it so much more fun.




That is so sweet and nice... I would love to do that for someone! 






We are soooo excited about our trip, began the packing PROCESS today... yikes! We are allowed 4 bags for free (westjet), but I either feel like we are OVER packing or UNDER packing.... uggghhhhh super frustrating... 
Doesn't help that we rented a small car, oops, not even sure if the bags + playpen will fit LOL should be entertaining upon our arrival!! 

We've never been during Halloween time.... all so exciting!! I just want to see it all and TASTE all those great treats people are mentioning!!!


----------



## PittypatBR

Thanks for the picture posters - they were fabulous!!  I am getting really pumped, and I can't believe it is so close.  Being used to WDW, where I plan every detail, I am a little uncomfortable not having specific plans made for DL. I will just believe everything I have read and have comfort that I can see and do everything without having a specific agenda.  I am really looking forward to the smaller area with less walking to do.  My first 2.5 days will be the busiest, (Sunday afternoon through Tuesday) since I have a conference to go to the rest of the week.  I will use Saturday afternoon and evening as "mop-up" to catch things I didn't do and repeat my favorites.  I am hoping to "pop-in" at other times during the week to fill in the gaps.  I went ahead and bought a 6 day hopper pass since the incremental increase in price was not significant even if I don't get to use it all.


----------



## nik76

TheThomsLuvDisney said:


> Thank you fellow Seattlite!!!



Where in Seattle are you?  (Wasn't the change in weather crazy?)


----------



## MNTwinsMom

Has anyone posted a 2011 Halloween Party map yet?  I tried searching the thread and only came up with 2010 maps.  Any help you can give me will be greatly appreciated.

I'm trying to help a friend who is coming to DL the week of October 16 and planning to attend the 10/18 party.  She has not booked anything except her airline tickets  and is making me very nervous!!!


----------



## ducky_love

Ohh.. I'd love a map too!!


----------



## TahoeMom

I think the first party is 9/30 so no one has probably seen the map yet.


----------



## isisisme

TheThomsLuvDisney said:


> Thank you!  Help, what is ROA?  Are the beignets in Orleans?



ROA is Rivers of America. Last year, they filled it with fog and did awesome lighting.  
The beignets are at Cafe Orleans (where the pomme frites are).


----------



## krispin41

Candygirl, I don't know if this will help you now, but maybe for your next trip...I just ordered some "packing cubes" for my DH and I. I found them on ebags.com I got one color for him, one color for me. Since we share two suitcases, this will make it easier to unpack and pack, and keep things together and neat and not wrinkled all at the same time. All the reviews I read mentioned that you just pull the cubes out and pop them in your drawers and bam you are good to go!!

I am also a big planner. I've got a little red folder that I have been keeping everything in until my "official" travel documents arrive. I'm trying not to over-plan because I don't want to be exhausted because it is my vacation. I work in retail, so this is pretty much it, because we are going into the busy season at work, and they aren't going to be allowing any time off. This is my husband's first trip to *any* Disney park, and also our first wedding anniversary. All the prior trips I've been on, I've been go! go! go!, from park opening to park closing. And part of me wants to do that, but I also don't want to have to have a vacation from my vacation when I get back. LOL.

So I am planning it like this: (We have 4-day park hoppers)

Friday 10/14: We arrive in the morning (10ish), drop our bags at PPH concierge, explore DD, get a bit to eat, check in when we can and then MHP from 4pm-midnight

Saturday 10/15 (Our Anniversary): Get to DL for the Magic Morning hours, enjoy the day, retire to the room in mid afternoon. I'm planning on having something delivered for our anniversary, probably one of the gift baskets, and the room decorating to surprise DH...then back to DL for the evening. I booked Fantasmic Dessert seating for the second showing.

Sunday 10/16: I'm thinking this is the day we do California Adventure. I booked the WOC picnic for the second show, and I know my DH is really interested in ElecTRONica, so we'll definitely do that. I'm hoping to just keep it a lazy day.

Monday 10/17: Just a lazy day, I may see if we can go get massages...but the only thing that is set in stone is Dinner at Goofy's Kitchen at 6pm

Tuesday 10/18 Our last day, we will check out early, and then stash our bags again as our flight is in the evening. The only thing that is on the agenda is getting a turkey leg to bring home for my Dad. LOL. Our flight is short, and I will be armed with ziploc bags. LOL.

Kristan in NorCal


----------



## oumagic

I just got more excited!  We had purchased 4 tickets for the 10/3 Halloween party for me, wife, ds8, dd6 but were a little bummed that the grandparents who are traveling with us decided to skip the event.  They changed their minds and are now going with us.  We have 6 tie-dye t-shirts that have Jack Skellington and some other shapes painted on.  We are just going to go to beach that day and hang out by the HoJo pool until early afternoon.

I am really looking forward to:
1. Halloween fireworks
2. Haunted Mansion
3-10 EVERYTHING ELSE!!!

We are so excited that we are going to leave AZ on Sat afternoon and drive to a spot an hour or so away so that we get a better jump on our Sunday arrival. No one was all that thrilled with driving 6 1/2 hours and hitting the park already exhausted.  So after my son's soccer game on Sat, we are heading to CA! My in-laws are 70-ish and never been to Disneyland!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I'm looking forward to:

-The kids experiencing DL in it's Halloween time glory
-The Halloween Screams at the MHP
-Trick or Treating with the family at the MHP on Sept 30th
-The Haunted Mansion overlay

Even though the trip is only 3 days away, I'm having a hard time getting excited about it, as we had to put our elderly greyhound down due a stroke he suffered at the beginning of the month. The timing couldn't be worse for us, but however it is what it is, and can't be changed. Am taking our other greyhound with us everywhere we go until such time as we can adopt another hound in a couple of weeks.


----------



## SanDiegoSteph

thelittletiffany said:


> She said he would be back tomorrow and was done for the day and implied that he wasn't even around today at all.  Tomorrow's my last day so I asked if he would for sure be there and she said "Well, I don't know!" really snappily.  I went on The Little Mermaid then started to leave California Adventure, passing the area where Dug is, and luckily saw Dug there!



It would be SO nice if DL and DCA put out a daily flyer like they do on the Disney cruises that lists the time and location of when characters will BE at their photo places - then you could plan a little better.

Add to that those "random" times when you see characters just walking about and everyone could get the photos they were hoping for...maybe that is just too many logistics since there are only 2,500 people or so on a ship and 10+ times that at the parks.


----------



## jessicaerv

candygirlIRE said:


> Doesn't help that we rented a small car, oops, not even sure if the bags + playpen will fit LOL should be entertaining upon our arrival!!



Not sure where you are staying but most (if not all) of the hotels in Southern California have pack and plays that they will provide for you.  Might help with the check-in bag limit...


----------



## StyledSugar

One month today we leave for our trip!!!  I am getting more and more excited each and every day!!!! 

The 10 things I'm looking forward to the most at Disneyland (we are going to Vegas for 5 nights first but I'll just do a Disneyland list) is:

1. Surprising the kids with the vacation. They know we're going but think it's a month after we actually leave.

2. The Halloween party!!!

3. Wearing our homemade shirts we made for everyone in our group. There is 6 of us going.

4. Seeing WOC for the first time.

5. Showing my boyfriends parents California Adventure and experiencing the Halloween party with them.

6. Seeing the changes in the park each day since they will be doing the transition to the Christmas stuff for a bit while we're there. I know we won't get to see a lot of it but it will still be neat seeing a little more each day. That's one thing I loved about going last September. The last day we were there was the opening of the Halloween season so it was pretty cool to see the park each morning with something new added.

7. Churros and Dole Whips!!!

8. Minnie & Friends Breakfast -- we've always loved it!

9. Splash Mountain (I would have put POTC but sadly it's closed while we are there)

10. Moving to PPH for our last two nights! It will be like a whole new vacation! lol

Wow, I can't wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## LKD

Quick Question.
Tickets are sold out online for the 30th, is it possible to buy them at the gate? I think I remember hearing something about last year how they sold them there. Some of my friends didn't get their tickets yet and everyone's freaking out D:


----------



## Sherry E

LKD said:


> Quick Question.
> Tickets are sold out online for the 30th, is it possible to buy them at the gate? I think I remember hearing something about last year how they sold them there. Some of my friends didn't get their tickets yet and everyone's freaking out D:



LKD - 

Yep.  They will be able to get the tickets at the gate, for $59.  I think all the cheaper, pre-ordered tickets for 9/30 have sold out.  But DLR is clever enough to keep some tickets set aside for those same day sales.  They know that a lot of folks decide at the last minute to do the party (on the same day), so they will keep a stash of them at the ticket booths!


----------



## spiderdust

So, this is the 1st time that we're going during the Halloween season.  Unfortunately we're not going to make it to the Halloween Party.  What else will still be around outside of the party that will make it feel fun and Halloweeny (besides the treats, of course)?


----------



## TheThomsLuvDisney

nik76 said:


> Where in Seattle are you?  (Wasn't the change in weather crazy?)



We are actually in the Fairwood area of Renton, how about you?  This has been the weirdest summer/fall EVER!

So excited for you, only two more days, I hope you take and post lots of pictures!!!


----------



## Sossy

I can't easily load pictures right now, but wanted to share my experience so far this trip.   We've seen Jack Skellington, Halloween Mickey, and Chip and Dale in their costumes.  The Sheriff of Nottingham threatened us while he was walking towards the Villains meet and greet.  Haven't seen a lot of pumpkin-y food and will have to look for it I guess.  

Somehow we have been in the parks for two days and haven't made it to HMH, so that is priority 1 for the morning! 

Also, the first time visit for my DH is a success.  Mr. "I don't like roller coasters" went on SMGG and loved it, and we've been on Star Tours 4x.  Friday night when we got in I took him on the railroad for his first ride at DL.  When we got back to main street it was the end of the parade and we walked up Main street to supercalifragalisticexpealidocious while he looked around with his mouth open in awe.  Literally! 

PS If I lived nearby I would get a pass just to come watch Fantasmic and eat a churro once a month.


----------



## BrianM

Sossy said:


> PS If I lived nearby I would get a pass just to come watch Fantasmic and eat a churro once a month.



Love those churros!  Throw in a corn dog and you've got a meal that is second to none.

This has probably already been asked and answered a hundred times, but I thought I'd ask anyway:  How busy is the park during the halloween party? We're going Monday night and we're hoping for short lines on the rides (who isn't?).  Any feedback is greatly appreciated!


----------



## spiderdust

I thought the Halloween party was only on Tuesdays and Fridays?


----------



## BrianM

Only two mondays: the 3rd and the 31st. The rest of the days are Tuesday & Friday.


----------



## DonnaDuck97501

I am taking my son for his 1st DL trip  on his b day on Oct. 28th,(he'll be 9) and he has no clue,  and I am ready to burst at the seams... I am wondering how the Character Photos work, as in, are they out the whole party?


----------



## JaxsonsMom

I just got back yest! It was a lot of fun! My son and I opened the park on Tues and closed it as well - he is such a trooper!

The longest I waited in line was 20 min for Autopia and Peter Pan

At about 7:30 there was no line for HM and walked right into the stretching room

We went on ST at about 7:50 and waited about 15 - they did promptly close the doors at 8.

At about 1:30 yest. the Halloween charcters were out in force around city hall - this included Mickey, Minnie, Pluto, Goofy, and Chip and Dale.

It was a very nice trip, a little hot, but better than the rain we had last year.

If you are going to the party on friday, bring  a rain coat as there is about a 50% for rain on friday night into Sat.

Have fun everyone!


----------



## isisisme

As soon as Halloween Season starts, this thread starts to fall asleep. I hope after tonight's Halloween Party, it will liven back up. 

I would LOVE if someone could maybe post about which restaurants are open this year? 

I shall eagerly be waiting.


----------



## SueTGGR

Maybe post a map, then we will know EVERYTHING! 
I feel like that old Mervyn's ad....open, open, open but instead waiting, waiting, waiting I only have 3 weeks to get all the details!


----------



## kkmcan

I am also awaiting reports from tonights party.  Would also love to see pics of candy- hoping for lots of chocolate like last year. 

Gonna start packing a few things, picking up snacks for road trip etc since we leave in 9 days.


----------



## specialks

I cant wait to see info from tonight!  
QUESTION: Are all the counter service restaurants open during the MHP?


----------



## SueTGGR

Disneyland Live posted this video for those that CANNOT wait to see the  Haunted Mansion Holiday There is a good view of the Gingerbread House. Very cool!


----------



## dolphingirl47

They have not held any tickets back to be sold on the day. They really are sold out for tonight.

Corinna


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Tonight should be kind of interesting.  I live 25 miles away, and it's raining right now.  

Hopefully, it's just passing, and will be relatively dry tonight.  I'll be taking a bunch of photos and will post.  

I'm sure the DL Podcast team will put up a great blog with pics for everyone, too.


----------



## Chereya

I found this awesome corset lady who created her own really great takes on some of the traditional Disney Princesses including a Steampunk style Snow White!  She also did Belle, Jasmine, Ariel, Alice, Queen of Hearts, Aurora, Maleficent and Cinderella.  Something cool if you're an adult and don't want to look exactly like the standard costumes but also don't want the trashy cheap style costumes.  

http://damseldress.blogspot.com/


----------



## Sherry E

isisisme said:


> As soon as Halloween Season starts, this thread starts to fall asleep. I hope after tonight's Halloween Party, it will liven back up.
> 
> I would LOVE if someone could maybe post about which restaurants are open this year?
> 
> I shall eagerly be waiting.



isisisme - 

This thread has been hoppin'!  There are tons of views of this thread, and we have had lots of people posting, with photos and all.  Maybe it doesn't seem like a lot to you?  Believe me, there have been some times in which it (or its predecessor) has really fallen asleep and I have had to do all kinds of things to infuse some life into to it, but this thread has been thriving for the last few months, really.  We're good!


----------



## isisisme

Sherry E said:


> isisme -
> 
> This thread has been hoppin'!  There are tons of views of this thread, and we have had lots of people posting, with photos and all.  Maybe it doesn't seem like a lot to you?  Believe me, there have been some times in which it (or its predecessor) has really fallen asleep and I have had to do all kinds of things to infuse some life into to it, but this thread has been thriving for the last few months, really.  We're good!



Sorry, I was not checking the view counts. I was looking for posts..
I'll wait patiently.


----------



## tkitty

I'm hoping for some live reports tonight.... I'm getting ready for 10/11 which will be our first Disney Halloween Party. Hope to get some good tips for that night.


----------



## meyersfam11

We just bought our tickets for the party on Oct. 18!  Now to figure out costumes!


----------



## Sherry E

isisisme said:


> Sorry, I was not checking the view counts. I was looking for posts..
> I'll wait patiently.



I'm talking about posts as well as views.  It may not seem like it but this is pretty much how things went last year (except more views this year than last year).  It's more or less the standard pattern.  When the season first began last year, a bunch of people posted recaps and photos.  Then there was a bit of a tapering off, and things picked back up again when the first party started, and then there were some remaining, leftover people posting photos only occasionally up to the end of Halloween Time and that was it.  Things tapered off again, even before Halloween Time ended.  

The activity tends to kind of come in waves, I think.  There is a certain novelty to reporting things in the early days of the season or for the first couple of parties, and then people either burn out on reporting or they go on their trips, never to be heard from again!  I think that a lot of folks feel that after things have been reported early on, there's no need to report on anything later in the season, and they disappear.

I think we will hear from some folks after tonight and maybe after Monday and next Friday, and then things will probably taper off a bit again.

I'm eager to hear about the party tonight too - I'm going on Monday so I want to know what to expect and where the new treat stations are!


----------



## mom4princesses

tkitty said:


> I'm hoping for some live reports tonight.... I'm getting ready for 10/11 which will be our first Disney Halloween Party. Hope to get some good tips for that night.


Me too, we will be at the party on Monday.  We leave tomorrow and I will be up late finishing some skirts and looking for updates on the party tonight.


----------



## mom4princesses

Sherry E said:


> I'm eager to hear about the party tonight too - I'm going on Monday so I want to know what to expect and where the new treat stations are!


Hey just noticed we will be at the same party.  If you see a family with 6 girls, oldest dressed as Sally and just about all the other will be princesses, say Hi.


----------



## Sherry E

mom4princesses said:


> Hey just noticed we will be at the same party.  If you see a family with 6 girls, oldest dressed as Sally and just about all the other will be princesses, say Hi.



*mom4princesses!* 

Hello!  I thought of you not long ago because I remembered we both got our Disney Visa Debit cards (at least I think yours was a debit, too, and not the credit card, right?) right around the same time, to take advantage of the rewards....and then, of course, Chase decided to discontinue all of their debit rewards programs this year!  A whole lot of good that debitcard did me for the not-even-one-year that I had it!  It was you who got the Disney Visa, right?  Or am I losing my mind (which wouldn't be shocking)?

I also recall your daughter being a wonderful, caring student at school last year, secretly helping another child (was the child autistic?), and how proud she made you (understandably)! Is that the same one who will be dressed as Sally at the MHP?

I will try to look for a group with 6 females!  I will be one of the ones at the MHP who is not in costume at all, so it may not be hard to find me/us!  I will be with Liza/funatdisney (who has the MHP check-in thread and October check-in thread), and at some point (not sure when) will be meeting up with Belle Ella and smile4stamps!


----------



## mom4princesses

Sherry E said:


> *mom4princesses!*
> 
> Hello!  I thought of you not long ago because I remembered we both got our Disney Visa Debit cards (at least I think yours was a debit, too, and not the credit card, right?) right around the same time, to take advantage of the rewards....and then, of course, Chase decided to discontinue all of their debit rewards programs this year!  A whole lot of good that debitcard did me for the not-even-one-year that I had it!  It was you who got the Disney Visa, right?  Or am I losing my mind (which wouldn't be shocking)?
> 
> I also recall your daughter being a wonderful, caring student at school last year, secretly helping another child (was the child autistic?), and how proud she made you (understandably)! Is that the same one who will be dressed as Sally at the MHP?
> 
> I will try to look for a group with 6 females!  I will be one of the ones at the MHP who is not in costume at all, so it may not be hard to find me/us!  I will be with Liza/funatdisney (who has the MHP check-in thread and October check-in thread), and at some point (not sure when) will be meeting up with Belle Ella and smile4stamps!


Wow you have a great memory and are so not losing your mind!  Yes on the Visa debit and so disappointed, I loved the free picture, extra bonus money, half off strollers......  That was my oldest daughter who helped out the autistic child and she will be Sally.  She started a new school this year and a teacher called to inform us she was student of the month for August (same time as last year).  I will keep an eye out for all of you.


----------



## ToodlesRN

tkitty said:


> I'm hoping for some live reports tonight.... I'm getting ready for 10/11 which will be our first Disney Halloween Party. Hope to get some good tips for that night.



Me too!! we will be there on the same night the 11th, it will be our first halloween party too! Now to get over this cold I managed to catch a few days ago


----------



## nik76

Having SO MUCH FUN!


----------



## nik76

TheThomsLuvDisney said:


> We are actually in the Fairwood area of Renton, how about you?  This has been the weirdest summer/fall EVER!
> 
> So excited for you, only two more days, I hope you take and post lots of pictures!!!



4 Corners Maple Valley!  Hey, Neighbor!


----------



## Sherry E

mom4princesses said:


> Wow you have a great memory and are so not losing your mind!  Yes on the Visa debit and so disappointed, I loved the free picture, extra bonus money, half off strollers......  That was my oldest daughter who helped out the autistic child and she will be Sally.  She started a new school this year and a teacher called to inform us she was student of the month for August (same time as last year).  I will keep an eye out for all of you.



The memory is good (though it is dimming over time!) but, also, if I'm not in too much of a hurry or too distracted with other things, I generally try to pay attention to what most people are saying when they post (especially if it's in one of my threads or a thread I'm actively involved in), even if I don't comment.  If I'm not too crazy-busy, I try to make sure to take the time to personally greet and/or welcome as many people to the thread as I can.  It helps me to remember a lot of things about people, and I find that most DIS'ers appreciate being remembered!

Stupid Chase...grrrrrr....discontinuing their debit rewards just as soon as we get our cards....grrrrr....

Your daughter sounds like she has wonderful things ahead of her in life!  We need more people like that in the world!

I hope we are able to run into each other at the MHP!


----------



## tkitty

ToodlesRN said:


> Me too!! we will be there on the same night the 11th, it will be our first halloween party too! Now to get over this cold I managed to catch a few days ago



Oh- I hope you feel better quick. Take some Air Borne type product- they seem to help me.
I went and hurt my back last month and thought I'd be fine by now, but getting worried that I will have to skip a few rides. 
I just made up an invitation for my grandkids as we are surprising them with the party 
Still very excited- I'm sure we'll have a blast.


----------



## Dizneydaz

We were there yesterday but not for the party. Got there about 2 and left DL about 5:30.  Leaving the parking structure was pretty bad. Took over 20 min. from the time we exited the structure until we hit Ball Rd. (fly over was closed-they were getting ready to open it)

Wasn't too bad when we got there. Only 35 min for ST and we got a FP for Space with a return time of about 1-1/2 hours.

Hordes of guests starting streaming in at 4 and the park started getting really crowded. Wait times at 5 on ST and Space were much longer and FP were gone. (I don't know if they re-started them a 7?)

Rain hit for about a few minutes around 5:30 Big drops but didn't last long. however it did make for an awesome sunset and I wasn't the only one taking photos from Mickey and Friends (luckily we were parked on the top when we got there)

Turns out my DSis has never been to BTM Ranch during Halloween so I took her there to check it out. Once again the pumpkins didn't fail to amaze!  I took several photos and some of these may not have been posted yet.

I was also on a mission (well actually 3). One was to pick up 2 of the Jack S coffins for a disboarder in Florida. I'll be bringing them to her next week.  We also picked up one for my other DSis who loves everything Jack. (her birthday is right after Halloween so we'll probably give it to her early)  Personally I woudn't pay $12 (basically $8 more than the popcorn) for it but it is pretty cute and the popcorn was yummy.  At first we couldn't find the darn popcorn booth by HM. We found everything else but. But we did locate it and there wasn't any line. 

I thought I read on here that last year's Ghost Mickey was a lantern (sorry didnt reread the whole thread) but the ones we found we actually for popcorn. Very clever to sell them in the stores and give you a voucher for popcorn. Means they don't have to stock them at the popcorn booths. Whoever thought of that idea should be given a raise.

I noticed that there weren't a lot of adults in costume. Mostly kids. The tram loads of people pouring on were mostly in street clothes. Maybe the costumed adults were already inside?

Here is part 1 of my photos...

Main Street. About 2 p.m. Not too many people yet.









exit sign










Window Shopping 










Mickey' popcorn sign





and of course, Ghost Mickey 2010



more coming...


----------



## Sherry E

Dizneydaz said:


> We were there yesterday but not for the party. Got there about 2 and left DL about 5:30.  Leaving the parking structure was pretty bad. Took over 20 min. from the time we exited the structure until we hit Ball Rd. (fly over was closed-they were getting ready to open it)
> 
> Wasn't too bad when we got there. Only 35 min for ST and we got a FP for Space with a return time of about 1-1/2 hours.
> 
> Hordes of guests starting streaming in at 4 and the park started getting really crowded. Wait times at 5 on ST and Space were much longer and FP were gone. (I don't know if they re-started them a 7?)
> 
> Rain hit for about a few minutes around 5:30 Big drops but didn't last long. however it did make for an awesome sunset and I wasn't the only one taking photos from Mickey and Friends (luckily we were parked on the top when we got there)
> 
> Turns out my DSis has never been to BTM Ranch during Halloween so I took her there to check it out. Once again the pumpkins didn't fail to amaze!  I took several photos and some of these may not have been posted yet.
> 
> I was also on a mission (well actually 3). One was to pick up 2 of the Jack S coffins for a disboarder in Florida. I'll be bringing them to her next week.  We also picked up one for my other DSis who loves everything Jack. (her birthday is right after Halloween so we'll probably give it to her early)  Personally I woudn't pay $12 (basically $8 more than the popcorn) for it but it is pretty cute and the popcorn was yummy.  At first we couldn't find the darn popcorn booth by HM. We found everything else but. But we did locate it and there wasn't any line.
> 
> I thought I read on here that last year's Ghost Mickey was a lantern (sorry didnt reread the whole thread) but the ones we found we actually for popcorn. Very clever to sell them in the stores and give you a voucher for popcorn. Means they don't have to stock them at the popcorn booths. Whoever thought of that idea should be given a raise.
> 
> I noticed that there weren't a lot of adults in costume. Mostly kids. The tram loads of people pouring on were mostly in street clothes. Maybe the costumed adults were already inside?
> 
> Here is part 1 of my photos...
> 
> Main Street. About 2 p.m. Not too many people yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exit sign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Window Shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey' popcorn sign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course, Ghost Mickey 2010
> 
> 
> 
> more coming...




Thank you so much for posting your wonderful photos, *Dizneydaz*!!  I knew I could count on you to make a trip to DLR for Halloween Time sometime soon!  Are you skipping the party (and the tons of candy) altogether this year?

I just love the way the sky looks in your photos - the contrast of the Halloween stuff against the blue of the sky and the clouds is very striking!

Yes - I was the one who first mentioned the Ghost Mickey lantern/light thingy...although I didn't personally think it was a lantern/light.  I thought it was a popcorn bucket sold separately, just like the Santa Mickey buckets were sold last year for the holidays.  When I saw the Ghost Mickey on some shelves, my first thought was, "Oh!  The popcorn buckets are back!"  To me, they looked exactly the same as the popcorn buckets from last year - basically the same size and everything.  The only difference that I could see was that they didn't have popcorn in them.

It was Liza (funatdisney) who noticed that the things I thought were popcorn buckets were not exactly the same.  And then, later on in the day, we stopped in a store on Main Street to look at something else, and Liza was talking to a CM in the shop about how these popcorn-buckets-that-were-not-actually-popcorn-buckets were rigged for lighting or some such thing.  To me, at a glance, they looked exactly the same and if I had bought popcorn, I probably would have stuck in the bucket anyway!!


Anyway, I can't wait to see your Halloween Round-Up photos!  There were only a few character pumpkins at the Round-Up on the day I was there because it was the first day of the season.  By now, they are probably in pumpkin overload!


----------



## thelittletiffany

I'm back from my visit last week and although Halloween Time is cool, I think I prefer going during the summer.  I really didn't appreciate the cloudy weather.  My favorite thing was definitely Haunted Mansion Holiday, I think I liked it more than the normal version.  Here are some pics of things that I haven't seen posted before:





Jack Skellington apples.





Nightmare Before Christmas toys.





Jack and Sally.  I thought Sally was really pretty.  They were both really interactive with people.





He kept talking to me about Halloween and trick or treating.





Dr. Facilier.  No one seemed interested in taking a picture with him.  He wandered off around the area outside the villains photo spot and tried to lure guests in but I think it mostly just creeped people out.





Duffy.


----------



## Dizneydaz

From Dia de Los Muertos


----------



## Dizneydaz

Signs of the party to come.

They started putting these out around 5 ish






.





















The crowds! This was about 5:15. Party guests coming in and also waiting for the 5:30 Soundasational.


----------



## Dizneydaz

Fun with pumpkins


----------



## krispin41

Keep em coming!!! LOVING ALL of the pics!!

I am getting so excited! 14 more days!!!

Kristan in NorCal


----------



## Dizneydaz

More from BTMR Halloween style










Roy and Dale Evans (according to Cowboy CM walkin' around)






























Cheater, cheater, pumpkin eater!


----------



## Dizneydaz

Here are a few pix of last night's sunset. So pretty with all the clouds.






From on top of mickey and friends










About 20 min. later while still in line waiting to cross Ball Rd.


----------



## Sherry E

*Dizneydaz -*

Love love love the Peas in a Pod pumpkin and the Mr. Potato Head pumpkin!!  Those are new this year, I think, and they are amazing.  Yoda is always a winner in the pumpkin world, too!



*thelittletiffany -*

Thank you so much for sharing your photos with us!  It's funny - you mentioned the weather.  Last year in September, it was a sweltering 113 - 118 degrees in much of SoCal.  This year September was kind of mild, for the most part!

I really love Haunted Mansion Holiday too!  The detail is amazing.

Your photo with Duffy is adorable - when we walked by his pumpkin patch photo spot on 9/16, Duffy wasn't there!  I love his little pumpkin outfit!


----------



## Vala

thelittletiffany said:


> Dr. Facilier.  No one seemed interested in taking a picture with him.  He wandered off around the area outside the villains photo spot and tried to lure guests in but I think it mostly just creeped people out.



Now I am green with envy, and that color so doesn't suit me. 

He's the one villain I am really dying to meet. He better be out in Paris next weekend, or I am not going to be happy!


----------



## tkitty

I love the pictures!
We still have more than a week till our Party but wondering if anyone can till me what rides to expect to be open?
Should we try to hit the rides early and save the trick or treating till later in the eve?
Do they pass out a list of locations for characters and candy?
Do most adults dress up, or would we be in the minority?
Does it matter how early we park, as far as the free parking goes?
Has anyone used the Verizon Disney app for special parties? Wondered if it has info.
Hoping I can learn a little before we go. I know the park well but have never done Halloween so any tips would be great!


----------



## Showpony

*21 days...counting the days, hours and minutes till I can walk back in the park!  I love DL at Halloween time!  We try to go during this time every year, but usually go a week later so we get both Halloween and a little Christmas. 

Found this thread a week ago and have been reading backwards to see what's going on or coming up.  We don't have party tickets, and didn't plan on going, but have a list going of things to see and do and of course eat!

We usually do 6 days in Anaheim, 5 park days and 1 day somewhere else.  Just a leisurely time riding, taking pictures, enjoying the parks and taking an afternoon break at the UVA bar in DTD.  

I'm so excited I can't stand myself!!  Lol...but you guys understand...21 more days...*


----------



## Goofy_Mom

thelittletiffany said:


> Dr. Facilier.  No one seemed interested in taking a picture with him.  He wandered off around the area outside the villains photo spot and tried to lure guests in but I think it mostly just creeped people out.
> 
> So odd!! I'm hearing in FL, him and Malleficant are the most popular.  It may have something to do with the fact that the good doctor is now the host of their villian show.  I can't wait to see him (my DD said she wants a pic with him, too)


----------



## rentayenta

I collect the popcorn buckets and those Mickey ones are darling!!! Dang, I'll miss them.


----------



## tkitty

Great MHP info! We'll be attending the party on 10/11 for the first time. The map is a great "Heads Up!"


----------



## nik76

We just wrapped up day 3 of our 10 day vacation.  A third OVER!  So sad...

Some things to report:

*You can turn a 6 day park hopper into an 8 day for $5 as long as you do it before the 6 days are used.

*As a larger Pooh Sized girl, I've been able to ride everything I've tried.  I almost thought that wouldn't be the case on the Rockets in DCA, but they actually have seat belt extenders.

*If you have a Windows Phone and have been saddened there are no Disney apps, DL the Disney Bot app. It's been pretty darn accurate.

*GCA cards are priceless.  My son had a brain injury a couple of years ago on a bunkbead ladder.  He gets very impatient and distracting to put it mildly.  My nephew is "On the Spectrum" and is pretty much the same, but more so.  Our pediatrician told us to just go to City Hall, explain the kids do not do well in lines, etc.  Both kids qualified fore CGA "alternate entrance" passes.  What that means is that on rides that have them, we usually go through the Fast Pass Line, or otherwise the exits.  I felt guilty at first passing everyone in line by, but I know that if you had me next to you with my son for those 30 minutes you were in line, you would be begging me to go ahead.

*Having groceries delivered to the hotel saved us a LOT of money.

*Avoiding mid afternoons is a smart choice - taking a nap or a swim instead.

*Aladdin (the show) has no flying carpet right now due to the accident the other day.

*HoJo rocks.  Except I wish the bathtubs were bigger...

Dunno if any of that helps anyone, but...

I can't wait for MHP on Monday!!!

Tomorrow is Goofy's Kitchen.  Hmm, I have to get up in 5 hours.  I should go to bed...


----------



## Dizneydaz

tkitty said:


> I love the pictures!
> We still have more than a week till our Party but wondering if anyone can till me what rides to expect to be open?* I believe most rides will be open-especially the headliners*
> Should we try to hit the rides early and save the trick or treating till later in the eve? *YES! That candy can get pretty heavy. I carried 20# on my back last year.  Towards the end of the night you can just keep going through the candy lines pretty much non-stop.  Going while the parade is on is a good time. Especially the trail in FL right by the parade route.
> Do they pass out a list of locations for characters and candy? Yes on the candy trails. Not sure about characters. Oh and make sure to ask for the healthy treat. We came home with a ton of Craisins last year*
> Do most adults dress up, or would we be in the minority? A lot do, but not all.* My DD11 dressed up, I just wore extra makeup.*
> Does it matter how early we park, as far as the free parking goes? *Not sure on this, sorry.*
> Has anyone used the Verizon Disney app for special parties? Wondered if it has info.* No. *
> Hoping I can learn a little before we go. I know the park well but have never done Halloween so any tips would be great!



I answered a few for you.


----------



## Dizneydaz

Here are a few of the Halloween borders available this year.















I think the lightning looks great with the castle shot.

This was just 3 of them. There are quite a few more. One with Mickey puimpkin in flames that's pretty cool


----------



## GrandBob

Great pictures, Disneydaz!  As a long time resident on the DIS, I feel like I've watched your daughter grow up.  She's a cutie!

-Bob


----------



## tkitty

Dizneydaz said:


> I answered a few for you.



Thank you Dizneydaz! Good tip about the candy- we will have a stoller to help with the heavy stuff. And the healthy stuff sounds good too.


----------



## tkitty

? here... Does fastpass run during Mickey's Halloween Party? If we got fast passes between 3pm and 6pm (Tues.) can we use them that night?


----------



## isisisme

tkitty said:


> ? here... Does fastpass run during Mickey's Halloween Party? If we got fast passes between 3pm and 6pm (Tues.) can we use them that night?



Last year, no fast passes. But you didn't really need them either. Nothing had a huge wait.


----------



## DisneyFairytale

Thats good to know!


----------



## StyledSugar

Has anyone posted a picture of the new map yet? I haven't seen one from this year but could have missed it.

Anyone have pics of the party from Friday night? I can't wait to see them!! So excited about the party on the 31st so I'll live vicariously through all of you until then!!


----------



## isisisme

StyledSugar said:


> So excited about the party on the 31st so I'll live vicariously through all of you until then!!



We are going to the party on the 31st as well.


----------



## nik76

Mid day break time.  44% humidity was killing us.

So today was intersting.  In 3 hours time we saw 3 different celebrities.  Thomas Gibson, Sean Astin, David Carouso.

Goofy's Kitchen was fun.  We got visits from Goofy, Pluto, Aladdin, Snow White, Chip, Dale, and Baloo.


----------



## DisneyFairytale

Both of you guys are?! we are to! how awesome!


----------



## mysteriouspnai

I'm going to attempt to post up a map as soon as I can.. not next to a scanner right now. I'm sure someone will beat me to posting it up.. especially since my map is all crumpled and such from use . I must say, however, the Halloween Party was lots of fun, Halloween Screams may be my new favorite fireworks show, best place to trick or treat with virtually no lines was Big Thunder Ranch, we got LOTS of candy from there. If you're doing serious trick-or-treating, bring a backpack. Ours got full. 16.2 pounds when we got home. I'll post up a new thread about it soon, but I really wanted to say something about it ASAP


----------



## tkitty

mysteriouspnai said:


> I'm going to attempt to post up a map as soon as I can.. not next to a scanner right now. I'm sure someone will beat me to posting it up.. especially since my map is all crumpled and such from use . I must say, however, the Halloween Party was lots of fun, Halloween Screams may be my new favorite fireworks show, best place to trick or treat with virtually no lines was Big Thunder Ranch, we got LOTS of candy from there. If you're doing serious trick-or-treating, bring a backpack. Ours got full. 16.2 pounds when we got home. I'll post up a new thread about it soon, but I really wanted to say something about it ASAP




Thanks, I'm getting so excited and I still have to work for the next 5 days- then we head to Calif.


----------



## Dizneydaz

GrandBob said:


> Great pictures, Disneydaz!  As a long time resident on the DIS, I feel like I've watched your daughter grow up.  She's a cutie!
> 
> -Bob





Aww, thanks! Luckily she still like her photo taken. In fact on Friday she posed on the giant Legos outside the Lego store and asked me to take her photo. Of course, I did.

You're welcome tkitty.  I normally don't carry a back pack but we wanted to get as much as we could. We didn't even ride a single ride. Saw the parade-1-1/2 times, watched the fireworks, saw a few villains, enjoyed the atmosphere, and got lots of candy.  I really want to go again this year but we'll have to wait until we get back from WDW.  And my favorite dog is only working the parade on Tuesday and Friday. I don't want to go on Friday so that only leaves the 25th. Hoping I can swing it. At least it's a AP discount night. Just have to justify the $98 for the both of us. That's alot of candy to collect!


----------



## StyledSugar

mysteriouspnai said:


> I'm going to attempt to post up a map as soon as I can.. not next to a scanner right now. I'm sure someone will beat me to posting it up.. especially since my map is all crumpled and such from use . I must say, however, the Halloween Party was lots of fun, Halloween Screams may be my new favorite fireworks show, best place to trick or treat with virtually no lines was Big Thunder Ranch, we got LOTS of candy from there. If you're doing serious trick-or-treating, bring a backpack. Ours got full. 16.2 pounds when we got home. I'll post up a new thread about it soon, but I really wanted to say something about it ASAP



Thanks for the tip about BTR!! We'll make sure to head over there on our quest for candy!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I"m back from the mouse, and here's my thoughts on the MHP on Sept 30th. First off throw out the MHP TOT map. Use it as a general guide line, but that's about it. We only made it through 2 lands, and ended up with over 25+lbs of Halloween candy between the 4 of us. There were alot of TOT stations that were not on the map. IMHO there was at least double to triple the amount of TOT stations than last year. Alot more decorations, Mickey Ghosts in the different lands, and more entertainment in general. No more Girradelli chocolates, and Criasins, but sm boxes of raisins, fruit gummies, as well as the usual healthy snacks of carrots and apple slices, but the healthy snacks were in the minority unless you asked for them. Liked the Halloween shirt alot better than last year. And had a great time at the mouse. The kids loved seeing DL in it's Halloween time glory, although they are ready to get me for putting them on the HM ride (they hated it, but not as bad as the normal HM without the Nightmare Before Christmas overlay). Have a great day everyone!


----------



## spiderdust

Do the parks have Halloween themed souvenir mugs (other than the ones you get with the demitasse desserts) in October like the winter themed ones you can find in December?


----------



## spiderdust

nik76 said:


> Some things to report:
> 
> *You can turn a 6 day park hopper into an 8 day for $5 as long as you do it before the 6 days are used.



Ooh!  Any more details on this?


----------



## BELLEDOZER

It's funny in that while the parks offered the larger version of the demitasse Mickey desert mug, last year, I didn't see any of them in the parks this year. And were in many of the shops that should have had them, but didn't see them. I could be that they are selling them but they sell out really quickly. This is what I noticed on my solo trip to the mouse last year during Halloween time.


----------



## ricardol

nik76 said:


> *You can turn a 6 day park hopper into an 8 day for $5 as long as you do it before the 6 days are used.



I would also appreciate any details information on how you did this upgrade. There is a thread that was talking about this but the last post was saying it couldn't be extended, so if you actually did it its gonna be awesome news.

Here is a link of the thread that speaks about extending a 6 day park hopper.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2773898&page=2&highlight=extend+park+hopper


----------



## Hoku

OMG, I am so excited about doing Disneyland for Halloween now! Knowing we weren't going, I never looked at these threads. Now, seriously, I'm ready leave our apt, put all our stuff in storage, and head back (tempting, tempting, LOL). Look at all those villians!


----------



## Hoku

spiderdust said:


> Do the parks have Halloween themed souvenir mugs (other than the ones you get with the demitasse desserts) in October like the winter themed ones you can find in December?


We went when they were just starting to put up the decorations so we saw the Halloween mug for this year, which is really cool! Wanted to get it. They also have nifty holiday shot glasses. I don't do shots, but I thought they were still cool.


----------



## spiderdust

Oh, I'll have to pick up one of the shot glasses for my (also non-drinking) shot glass collecting sister!


----------



## isisisme

spiderdust said:


> Do the parks have Halloween themed souvenir mugs (other than the ones you get with the demitasse desserts) in October like the winter themed ones you can find in December?



Last year there was a Halloween/Villans travel mug as well as a NBC travel mug by the HMH. Lucky for me, the NBC mug looks to be same since someone "borrowed" mine at my work and forgot it should be returned.


----------



## Diznygrl

BELLEDOZER said:


> I"m back from the mouse, and here's my thoughts on the MHP on Sept 30th. First off throw out the MHP TOT map. Use it as a general guide line, but that's about it. We only made it through 2 lands, and ended up with over 25+lbs of Halloween candy between the 4 of us. There were alot of TOT stations that were not on the map. IMHO there was at least double to triple the amount of TOT stations than last year. Alot more decorations, Mickey Ghosts in the different lands, and more entertainment in general. *No more Girradelli chocolates*, and Criasins, but sm boxes of raisins, fruit gummies, as well as the usual healthy snacks of carrots and apple slices, but the healthy snacks were in the minority unless you asked for them. Liked the Halloween shirt alot better than last year. And had a great time at the mouse. The kids loved seeing DL in it's Halloween time glory, although they are ready to get me for putting them on the HM ride (they hated it, but not as bad as the normal HM without the Nightmare Before Christmas overlay). Have a great day everyone!



  Say it ain't so.  If no Ghiradelli, do they at least have some other kind of sponsored premium candy station?  I hear WDW's party has a Werther's Original station this year with some kind of new yummy caramel filled chocolate.


----------



## mysteriouspnai

BELLEDOZER said:


> I"m back from the mouse, and here's my thoughts on the MHP on Sept 30th. First off throw out the MHP TOT map. Use it as a general guide line, but that's about it. We only made it through 2 lands, and ended up with over 25+lbs of Halloween candy between the 4 of us. There were alot of TOT stations that were not on the map. IMHO there was at least double to triple the amount of TOT stations than last year. Alot more decorations, Mickey Ghosts in the different lands, and more entertainment in general. No more Girradelli chocolates, and Criasins, but sm boxes of raisins, fruit gummies, as well as the usual healthy snacks of carrots and apple slices, but the healthy snacks were in the minority unless you asked for them. Liked the Halloween shirt alot better than last year. And had a great time at the mouse. The kids loved seeing DL in it's Halloween time glory, although they are ready to get me for putting them on the HM ride (they hated it, but not as bad as the normal HM without the Nightmare Before Christmas overlay). Have a great day everyone!



I confirm there were no Ghirardelli chocolates this year. However, there definitely were Craisins


----------



## StyledSugar

isisisme said:


> We are going to the party on the 31st as well.



Yay!! We'll be a group of 4 adults and 2 children all wearing matching t-shirts and some sort of Mickey-type hat/eats. lol I'm sure there won't be anyone like that!


----------



## b1gr3dmachin3

Hi everyone! I haven't been to Disneyland during halloween for a long time, but I will be going this year 10/28-10/31. I am super excited and just have a few questions!

I don't plan on attending mickey's halloween party and last time I was there during halloween it was held in DCA. However, I heard it is being held in DL now? If so, I guess that means DL would close early on halloween night? What time?

I may be getting an annual pass, is there is a discount for MHP for halloween night with an AP?

Also, I've never attended MHP and just assumed it was for little kids to trick or treat and no one in my family is under 15. Is there anything else to do for MHP that would appeal to an older audience?

Thanks!!


----------



## StyledSugar

b1gr3dmachin3 said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't been to Disneyland during halloween for a long time, but I will be going this year 10/28-10/31. I am super excited and just have a few questions!
> 
> I don't plan on attending mickey's halloween party and last time I was there during halloween it was held in DCA. However, I heard it is being held in DL now? If so, I guess that means DL would close early on halloween night? What time?
> 
> I may be getting an annual pass, is there is a discount for MHP for halloween night with an AP?
> 
> Also, I've never attended MHP and just assumed it was for little kids to trick or treat and no one in my family is under 15. Is there anything else to do for MHP that would appeal to an older audience?
> 
> Thanks!!



The party starts at 6pm on Halloween so yes, the park closes early that night. 

I've never been to the party but in my opinion......it's Disneyland, so it's fun for all ages!! Plus I don't think you need to be under 15 to enjoy all of the candy given out! At least we sure don't. 

We'll be at the party that night and can't wait!! Have fun, whatever you decide to do!


----------



## SueTGGR

b1gr3dmachin3 said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't been to Disneyland during halloween for a long time, but I will be going this year 10/28-10/31. I am super excited and just have a few questions!
> I don't plan on attending mickey's halloween party and last time I was there during halloween it was held in DCA. However, I heard it is being held in DL now? If so, I guess that means DL would close early on halloween night? What time?
> I may be getting an annual pass, is there is a discount for MHP for halloween night with an AP?
> Also, I've never attended MHP and just assumed it was for little kids to trick or treat and no one in my family is under 15. Is there anything else to do for MHP that would appeal to an older audience?
> 
> Thanks!!



I have to tell you that I had attended the party in both and I think especially since the construction has taken over DCA, I am happy they moved it over. But I REALLY want to see then put it back and make sure they return Candy Corn Acres! But I think there is more room for the party in DL.
I think there are only certain days the AP has discounts but I'm sure someone else can verify. We skipped AP's this year. 
I think if you can swing it, the party is worth it. I think I was secretly jealous of my little ones getting all the fun with trick or treating. I liked that part of being a kid and trick or treating. Last year, we took a backpack and ended up with 15lbs of good candy between the 3 of us. Check out pictures on the first page. Look through some of the groups that dressed, I know they had fun. You can dress up or you can not dress up. I can tell you the CM and characters will play along if you do dress up.  So the little ones enjoy it but I think us big kids enjoy it that much more!
Go at least once!
Later,
Sue


----------



## nik76

Back from MHP.

Fireworks were spectacular, SO MUCH CANDY, Craisins, fresh apple slices, raisins, carrots, and dehydrated apples.

It's easier to wander than to rely on the map for anything.  We had moments with Cruella, Duffy, Goofy, Mary Poppins, Bert, Phineas, Ferb, Perry, Jessie, Woody, and Storm Troopers.

I'd say we came back to the hotel with about 25 lbs of candy.  And that's with doing some rides and character meets and seeing the fireworks (including holding a seat for 35 mins)

As for the 6 Day Hopper into the 8 Day, we just went to the ticket booth on day 3 and said we heard you can make add a 7th day for $5 and they give you the 8th day free.  They said that actually Day 7 & 8 are $5 together.  

Night evveryone!  Magic morning tomorrow!


----------



## tksbaskets

nik76 said:


> Back from MHP.
> 
> Fireworks were spectacular, SO MUCH CANDY, Craisins, fresh apple slices, raisins, carrots, and dehydrated apples.
> 
> It's easier to wander than to rely on the map for anything.  We had moments with Cruella, Duffy, Goofy, Mary Poppins, Bert, Phineas, Ferb, Perry, Jessie, Woody, and Storm Troopers.
> 
> I'd say we came back to the hotel with about 25 lbs of candy.  And that's with doing some rides and character meets and seeing the fireworks (including holding a seat for 35 mins)
> 
> As for the 6 Day Hopper into the 8 Day, we just went to the ticket booth on day 3 and said we heard you can make add a 7th day for $5 and they give you the 8th day free.  They said that actually Day 7 & 8 are $5 together.
> 
> Night everyone!  Magic morning tomorrow!



Sounds like a great evening!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## AnnieDroid

nik76 said:


> *GCA cards are priceless.  My son had a brain injury a couple of years ago on a bunkbead ladder.  He gets very impatient and distracting to put it mildly.  My nephew is "On the Spectrum" and is pretty much the same, but more so.  Our pediatrician told us to just go to City Hall, explain the kids do not do well in lines, etc.  Both kids qualified fore CGA "alternate entrance" passes.  What that means is that on rides that have them, we usually go through the Fast Pass Line, or otherwise the exits.  I felt guilty at first passing everyone in line by, but I know that if you had me next to you with my son for those 30 minutes you were in line, you would be begging me to go ahead.



That's really great that you were able to get those and that they worked so well for you. I'm glad I read this. I will have to look into these for a friend of mine who has a disability, as I didn't even know these existed! It might make our future trips to the land much easier.


----------



## Sherry E

I was at the MHP last night (with Liza/funatdisney, and we met up with Jessica/Belle Ella and Paula/smile4stamps).  

While the tiny bag they give you for collecting candy cannot handle all the candy IF you stop at every treat station, the candy I acquired filled up exactly half of (no more than that) the big bag I bought (and everyone was walking around with bags they bought because the free ones were just too small).

We went to every treat station (unless somehow we missed something, but I doubt it because we walked all over, to every land).  For those who are new to the party, I think that what the map indicates is not every treat _station_, but, rather, every treat _trail_.  And along each trail there may be multiple stations, like at Innoventions, at the Halloween Round-Up/Big Thunder Ranch, at Pixie Hollow, in the Golden Horseshoe, in the queue for POTC, etc.  So if you want to collect that candy, you have to keep a watchful eye on exactly how many stations there might be.

We came home with a lot of candy between the two of us after stopping at every station (and even going through the Big Thunder Ranch stations twice), but I don't _think_ it was close to 25 pounds, realistically (and Liza agreed).  If we had gone through each station multiple times, then it could have really added up.  

At some of the spots we hit, the CM's only gave us one or two pieces.  At other stations, they would attempt to give us a handful of stuff, but the candy would fly out of their hands and onto the ground.  I saw that happening for lots of people.  Sometimes a CM would grab maybe 3 pieces, and one of them would go flying off somewhere.  

Still, it was a lot of candy.  Even if it were 5 pounds of candy it would be a lot!

There was NO Ghirardelli of any kind, anywhere.  There were also no Hershey's minis this time, like I remember having 3 years ago when I did the party in DCA.  There are lots of M&M's, Snickers, Twix, Skittles, Reese's Peanut Butter Cups, Nestle Crunch, and the ever-present Tootsie Rolls and Tootsie Pops.

The fresh apple slices and carrots that are handed out are not at every station.  Far from it (at least they were not at every station last night, but maybe it changes from night to night)?  In fact, relatively speaking, when you compare all the treat stations I visited to exactly how many bags of apple slices I walked away with, it's not much at all.  I think I came home with 6 mini-bags of apple slices and one bag of carrots - that means 6 stations out of all the stations around DL.  I visually surveyed every station before I approached and purposely looked for those apple slices, and I made sure to let them know each time that I loved apples so they would hand me a bag.  

Make sure you tell them you want the healthy stuff (Liza noticed this as well)!  Otherwise, they only gave me candy.

The dried apple crisps, however, seem to be everywhere.  I saw those at probably 75% of the stations we stopped at.

If anyone is thinking that by going to the party you will encounter an uncrowded Disneyland...think again!  Maybe if it had rained it would have been different, but there were tons of people everywhere.  It looked just like it would look on a non-party night, crowd-wise.


----------



## specialks

Sherry E said:


> I was at the MHP last night (with Liza/funatdisney, and we met up with Jessica/Belle Ella and Paula/smile4stamps).
> 
> While the tiny bag they give you for collecting candy cannot handle all the candy IF you stop at every treat station, the candy I acquired filled up exactly half of (no more than that) the big bag I bought (and everyone was walking around with bags they bought because the free ones were just too small).
> 
> We went to every treat station (unless somehow we missed something, but I doubt it because we walked all over, to every land).  For those who are new to the party, I think that what the map indicates is not every treat _station_, but, rather, every treat _trail_.  And along each trail there may be multiple stations, like at Innoventions, at the Halloween Round-Up/Big Thunder Ranch, at Pixie Hollow, in the Golden Horseshoe, in the queue for POTC, etc.  So if you want to collect that candy, you have to keep a watchful eye on exactly how many stations there might be.
> 
> We came home with a lot of candy between the two of us after stopping at every station (and even going through the Big Thunder Ranch stations twice), but I don't _think_ it was close 25 pounds, realistically (and Liza agreed).  If we had gone through each station multiple times, then it could have really added up.
> 
> At some of the spots we hit, the CM's only gave us one or two pieces.  At other stations, they would attempt to give us a handful of stuff, but the candy would fly out of their hands and onto the ground.  I saw that happening for lots of people.  Sometimes a CM would grab maybe 3 pieces, and one of them would go flying off somewhere.
> 
> Still, it was a lot of candy.  Even if it were 5 pounds of candy it would be a lot!
> 
> There was NO Ghirardelli of any kind, anywhere.  There were also no Hershey's minis this time, like I remember having 3 years ago when I did the party in DCA.  There are lots of M&M's, Snickers, Twix, Skittles, Reese's Peanut Butter Cups, Nestle Crunch, and the ever-present Tootsie Rolls and Tootsie Pops.
> 
> The fresh apple slices and carrots that are handed out are not at every station.  Far from it (at least they were not at every station last night, but maybe it changes from night to night)?  In fact, relatively speaking, when you compare all the treat stations I visited to exactly how many bags of apple slices I walked away with, it's not much at all.  I think I came home with 6 mini-bags of apple slices and one bag of carrots - that means 6 stations out of all the stations around DL.  I visually surveyed every station before I approached and purposely looked for those apple slices, and I made sure to let them know each time that I loved apples so they would hand me a bag.
> 
> Make sure you tell them you want the healthy stuff (Liza noticed this as well)!  Otherwise, they only gave me candy.
> 
> The dried apple crisps, however, seem to be everywhere.  I saw those at probably 75% of the stations we stopped at.
> 
> If anyone is thinking that by going to the party you will encounter an uncrowded Disneyland...think again!  Maybe if it had rained it would have been different, but there were tons of people everywhere.  It looked just like it would look on a non-party night, crowd-wise.



Thanks for the report Sherry!  Sounds like some great brand name candy...I might have to trick or treat along with my kiddos! 

When you talk about crowds, was it equivalent to our own experience last Dec (on the 13th I think) crowdwise or not that bad?


----------



## Sherry E

specialks said:


> Thanks for the report Sherry!  Sounds like some great brand name candy...I might have to trick or treat along with my kiddos!
> 
> When you talk about crowds, was it equivalent to our own experience last Dec (on the 13th I think) crowdwise or not that bad?



It was probably not quite _as_ crowded as December 13, I don't _think_.  Then again, it may have been.  It's hard to say because people were congregated in specific spots for photos and candy where they may not have otherwise been congregated in December.  Some of the treat stations had long, long lines - usually, if you see a tremendously long line (like at the POTC queue, for example), that means there are multiple treat stations along the queue, not just one.  The Golden Horseshoe also had a crazy long line, but, again...multiple stations inside the building.

The lines for character photos were long, of course.  

It was definitely crowded.  So be prepared for that.  Then again, this was only the second night of the party.  By the time your party date rolls around, maybe some of the novelty will have died down a bit and it won't be as crowded.  But there were lots of people milling about in the usual congested walkways and people with strollers running into my ankles in the treat lines and things like that!  Just like a normal day at Disneyland!


----------



## mysteriouspnai

Sherry, thanks for the post about MHP! You reminded me of some stops I forgot to mention in my own TR, and naming what kind of candy was there is brilliant. I hope you had a wonderful time, and I definitely agree that it was more crowded than I was expecting. I wonder how many tickets they're allowed to sell for one night...


----------



## Sherry E

mysteriouspnai said:


> Sherry, thanks for the post about MHP! You reminded me of some stops I forgot to mention in my own TR, and naming what kind of candy was there is brilliant. I hope you had a wonderful time, and I definitely agree that it was more crowded than I was expecting. I wonder how many tickets they're allowed to sell for one night...



mysteriouspnai - 

I saw your thread earlier this morning (after I posted here).  I have been trying to get caught up on 100 things at home and am behind on all my posting and commenting here on the DIS, but I wanted to tell you that your thread is great!  The idea to post MHP tips is awesome - and very helpful right at this specific moment, when the party is still early in the season and many people have parties yet to come.

When I get some time, I am going to include a link to your thread on Page 1, Post 1 of this specific thread - probably in the Halloween TR category, though maybe I'll create a category for "Tips" or something and put it there.  I'll figure something out.  Since the Superthread is a year-round info thread and will be part of the main Info sticky at the top of the page all year long, I think it would be great to have something with party tips in that first information post here, so people can always have easy access to it!

You went to Friday's party and not last night's party, right?  I noticed that last night there were treat trails/stations over by Ghost Galaxy.  Didn't you say that at your party this was not the case (or maybe I read it too hastily and missed something?) and the treat trails started somewhere else??  I wonder if, perhaps, the CM"s move the treat stations and trails a bit here and there, as they see how the flow of traffic progresses?  It seems like it would be easy enough to move the trails and stations (even though it negates the point of the map, of course).

Yes - it was much more crowded for a Monday party than I expected.  I guess I would assume that, as the party goes along through the season, the novelty may wear off a bit and the Tuesday parties will be less crowded.  I think last night was hoppin' because there are still quite a few schools on break and the party was only in its second night.  But, wow!  Some of those lines - like at POTC and at the Golden Horseshoe, as well as in Fantasyland - were really long!

Anyway, again - great idea to post Tips!  It will be very helpful to many DIS'ers!


----------



## AZBeth

We will be at the Halloween party next Tuesday and think the "free" bags I have seen pictures of stink, they don't even have handles to carry them, they sort of look like movie theather popcorn bags in the photos. 

Where do you buy the big bags and do they have handles?

thanks,

Beth


----------



## sierranevada

AZBeth said:


> We will be at the Halloween party next Tuesday and think the "free" bags I have seen pictures of stink, they don't even have handles to carry them, they sort of look like movie theather popcorn bags in the photos.
> 
> Where do you buy the big bags and do they have handles?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Beth



I was just there and the bags do have handles but they are small.  The larger totes that you are seeing photos of can be found in most of the stores - I saw them in Emporium & World of Disney - they are basically reusable grocery bags.

Have a great time!


----------



## isisisme

I am glad you got to go Sherry!!! 

I can't wait until the party on Halloween!!


----------



## jaydoe

Well, I am no expert by any means.  I wish I lived close enough to be.... BUT, we were at the Halloween Party last year (on a Tuesday).  I noticed it does seem pretty busy in certain areas like the candy stations and character meet and greets, but rides didn't seem to have very long lines.  Also, I noticed if you wait a little while and do the candy stations later in the evening the lines weren't nearly as bad.... Just my observations of the party.  Thought some people would like to hear.  

I am heading there next Tuesday and will be going to the party.  I will be sure to post my observations for this year!!


----------



## CJ

Is it okay for two adults to collect candy if they aren't in costume?


----------



## Carolwoodpr

nik76 said:


> Back from MHP.
> 
> Fireworks were spectacular, SO MUCH CANDY, Craisins, fresh apple slices, raisins, carrots, and dehydrated apples.
> 
> It's easier to wander than to rely on the map for anything.  We had moments with Cruella, Duffy, Goofy, Mary Poppins, Bert, Phineas, Ferb, Perry, Jessie, Woody, and Storm Troopers.
> 
> Night evveryone!  Magic morning tomorrow!



Can you tell me where in the park you saw Phineas, Ferb and Perry?  They are must see's for us.


----------



## DisneyFairytale

Did she just say "magic morning tomorrow!" IM SO JEALOUS! WHAT THE HECK!!


----------



## isisisme

CJ said:


> Is it okay for two adults to collect candy if they aren't in costume?



Yup. we did that last year. I even said "trick or treat" if there was a fun CM giving out candy.


----------



## DisneyFairytale

That is so much fun. I think it would be awesome. Cannot wait to see what it's like.


----------



## funatdisney

My aim last night wasn't really to get as much candy as I could. I wanted to buy the Halloween Party t-shirts. We go to MHP on the last Tuesday MHP. By that time, all the MHP t-shirts are sold out. I jumped at the chance to go with Sherry so I could buy those t-shirts. As it turned out, I bought the t-shirts in the afternoon and I never had to attend a Party to get. I was always under the impression the MHP tees were only sold during the event. Not so!

I would agree with Sherry's account about the treat stations. I really wanted the healthier options for this Party, since I will be attending with my family on the 25th. During that Party, I'm going home with tons of candy cuz DD(16) and DH make it a personal goal to get as much candy as possible. I wanted to take home the apply chips, raisins, and the fruit "gummies" for the kid's lunches (made making their lunch so easy this morning) I usually had to make a point to ask for the healthy treat. Do remember two stations where I didn't have to ask for the healthy treat. The CM added the healthy treat _with_ the candy treats. It was obvious that healthy treat are not automatically given.


----------



## specialks

Liza & Sherry, I'm still trying to discover if any/all food locations are open during the party. We too, are going on the 25th and I'm trying to figure out what others do at dinner time.  Any tips/advice?


----------



## Belle Ella

Carolwoodpr said:


> Can you tell me where in the park you saw Phineas, Ferb and Perry?  They are must see's for us.



There photo area was over at the Plaza Gardens stage 

So, checking in from the PPH. Got to see Sherry and Liza last night at MHP.

I should post a photo of my candy haul - it was so hard to lug that thing back to the hotel last night. You know the green light up Halloween bag? Yeah, that was 100% full. And I mean *FULL*! And I filled it up mostly in the last hour of the party. You want to get a lot of candy? Have a big bag you can dump the small bags into. I collected into 3 different bags at each stop so it filled up pretty quickly, lol.

I definitely suggest doing character photos first, then catching the cavalcade/parade, and getting candy last. You'll have more than enough time. And on our way out, CM's were just loading everyone's bags full. It was awesome.


----------



## Belle Ella

specialks said:


> Liza & Sherry, I'm still trying to discover if any/all food locations are open during the party. We too, are going on the 25th and I'm trying to figure out what others do at dinner time.  Any tips/advice?



I can't remember, but not much is open. I just had a chili bread bowl before the party started (chili separate) and saved the bread bowl to eat throughout the rest of the night. So it was an early dinner that lasted a while, lol.


----------



## funatdisney

*specialks*, there were several locations open during the Party. The Stage Door Café and the Tomorrowland Terrace were open. There were other locations, too, but I don't remember all of them. Some of the food stands that serve turkey legs and chimichungas were also open. The Golden Horseshoe and the Village Haus were not open. The dining areas were used for Treat Stations.

What I would advice is to eat _before_ the Party. If you are planning to take advantage to enter the Park at 3pm, take the time to eat at any location of your choice. You can make a dining reservations at a restaurant that takes them or eat at any of the counter service places. I think eating ahead of the Party will save time, save yourself from another line wait and and enjoy the Party as much as possible. We are going on the 25th, too. We have a DVC unit so I plan on eating in our room. I will probably bring a precooked taco dinner for our dinner.


----------



## MickeyMouseClub

specialks said:


> Liza & Sherry, I'm still trying to discover if any/all food locations are open during the party. We too, are going on the 25th and I'm trying to figure out what others do at dinner time.  Any tips/advice?



We went to the MHP last night and then went to dinner at Jazz Kitchen (Great food, btw). They were open until I believe 9pm, so you can trick or treat for a bit - go to dinner at least in DTD and then go back for a little bit... which is what we did.


----------



## isisisme

funatdisney said:


> My aim last night wasn't really to get as much candy as I could. I wanted to buy the Halloween Party t-shirts. We go to MHP on the last Tuesday MHP. By that time, all the MHP t-shirts are sold out. I jumped at the chance to go with Sherry so I could buy those t-shirts. As it turned out, I bought the t-shirts in the afternoon and I never had to attend a Party to get. I was always under the impression the MHP tees were only sold during the event. Not so!



This is the biggest problem being there on Halloween. I believe that some of the stuff last year they "held" for the parties. But I know I am missing out.


----------



## sonjaandsue

They run out of Halloween merch before the last parties?  I guess I'm not surprised but I will still be disappointed!


----------



## SueTGGR

specialks said:


> Liza & Sherry, I'm still trying to discover if any/all food locations are open during the party. We too, are going on the 25th and I'm trying to figure out what others do at dinner time.  Any tips/advice?


What we did last year worked out quite nice, if you have AP's or tickets to go to the parks all day. We made a point of leaving the park about the time they started letting party people in and went into DTD to eat. Then we avoided the craziness that seems to take over with non party people trying to get their last rides in and some trying to avoid having to leave, along with the party people in their excitement to start up the Party!  But then we aren't the type that needs to be there for every single moment. We had annual passes last season and had been quite a few different times that year. 
This time will be a little different as we don't even have passes and have not been since June. Not sure how we will work food this time as we are driving down just to do just the party, nothing else. But we are using DVC to stay @ DLH so maybe the Tonga Terrace (I think that is the new place @ DLH?) for a quick bite before we head over? 
More Reports and More pictures!!!! Please?
Later,
Sue


----------



## GhostlyHitchhiker

I have two main questions I'm hoping you all can answer:


1) If you are dressing up for the event can you still get in at 3pm or do they not allow costumes (on adults) until the actual event time begins?

2) If you are allowed to enter the park at 3pm in costume and go to dinner at DTD (take a break), what sort of funny looks/comments might you expect? We stayed at the Disneyland Hotel for the MHP previously and just the walk from the hotel to DCA (at the time) we got a LOT of looks/comments. Some were impressed and excited to see people dressed up, others thought we were some kind of performers for a "special event", but I have no idea how we might be accepted trying to *eat* like that.


----------



## mysteriouspnai

GhostlyHitchhiker said:


> I have two main questions I'm hoping you all can answer:
> 
> 
> 1) If you are dressing up for the event can you still get in at 3pm or do they not allow costumes (on adults) until the actual event time begins?
> *Yes, you'll be allowed in at 3pm with your costumes on *
> 
> 2) If you are allowed to enter the park at 3pm in costume and go to dinner at DTD (take a break), what sort of funny looks/comments might you expect? We stayed at the Disneyland Hotel for the MHP previously and just the walk from the hotel to DCA (at the time) we got a LOT of looks/comments. Some were impressed and excited to see people dressed up, others thought we were some kind of performers for a "special event", but I have no idea how we might be accepted trying to *eat* like that.
> *You MAY get some funny looks, but enjoy it. You'll stand out, sure, but it's pretty much the only time you'll ever be allowed to be in costume in DL. It's your trip, don't let Debbie Downers ruin it. PLUS, it's extra fun if you act like your character. I had several little girls want to take pictures with me and were starstruck that I was Sleeping Beauty. Tugged on my dress and all. Little girl who sat near me in the parade kept clutching my skirt  So recap: Don't worry about the stares, it just means they're jealous that they're not dressed up xD*



Hope this helps!


----------



## GhostlyHitchhiker

mysteriouspnai said:


> Hope this helps!



We certainly don't mind standing out (we usually do anyway because our family is very odd and hilarious), but wanted to know what the chances are of us being the only ones. 

We went to Renn Faire a few years ago in full Pirate garb (it was Talk-like-a-pirate weekend and we LOVE pirates in this family) and stopped at Starbucks on the way. It was so funny watching the other patrons at 8am trying to figure out why Pirates were invading Starbucks...

This year we are going as a Victorian Vampire (NO sparkles!!! - DH), Pirate Lass (awesome ornate leather chestpiece, etc - DGF), Ghost Bride complete with LED beating heart (think old Haunted Mansion - me), Chell from Portal 2 (DD10) and the coup de grace is Quorra from Tron Legacy (DD13) with her amazing light-up (Glo-wire and EL panels that flashes - we are such nerds - which she wore when we went to DL over the summer too) Mickey Mouse Ears hat!!

We're driving down on Tuesday and I was hoping that as soon as we check-in and get everyone dressed we could go, so your post saying we can get in as early as 3pm makes me do the Happy Dance!!


----------



## nunzia

MickeyMouseClub said:


> We went to the MHP last night and then went to dinner at Jazz Kitchen (Great food, btw). They were open until I believe 9pm, so you can trick or treat for a bit - go to dinner at least in DTD and then go back for a little bit... which is what we did.



that was one of my questions, actually..after you enter the party you are allowed to leave and then re-enter?


----------



## SueTGGR

GhostlyHitchhiker said:


> We went to Renn Faire a few years ago in full Pirate garb (it was Talk-like-a-pirate weekend and we LOVE pirates in this family) and stopped at Starbucks on the way. It was so funny watching the other patrons at 8am trying to figure out why Pirates were invading Starbucks...



The last 2 weekends I have gone to Starbucks Saturday AM and did a head thunk after seeing people dressed for the Ren Faire, remembering that it was open. Jealous, I guess, as my family is the total opposite as yours. PLEASE don't let the Looky Loo's  keep you from getting as dressed up as much as you want! I totally envy you and your family.


----------



## Princess Row

For those of you who have already been to the HP this year.....

What characters did you see? 

Which characters did you see that arnt always out and about??

Which villians were out?! 

I'm trying to make autograph books and need to know the characters. 

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## DisneyAZ

This is our first time going to Disneyland for MHP.  I was just about to purchase tickets and noticed that there is no wording on age (unlike the parkhoppers we bought).  I assume under 3 do not need a ticket.  Is this correct?  Our kids ages are 5, 2.5, and 1, so we would only need 3 tickets (for two adults and 1 child).  I know there are no "child" tickets, they are all the same.  Just want to confirm the age question.


----------



## figment_jii

My family and I went to Disneyland during Halloween time for the first time in a while.  We had a lot of fun!  I thought I'd share some of the photos I took during our visist.

We attended the first Mickey's Halloween Party.  As we walked to the ticket gates, among the first things we saw was a sign saying the party was sold out!






I have to say, we were expected huge crowds at the party because it was sold out.  We even talked with some cast members (the next day) and they were saying the party ended up being over sold.  As it turned out, the crowds seemed pretty manageable (to us).  Anyway, more on the party later.  There were many Halloween themed decorations along Main Street.





_Lamp post: these decorations were on all of the posts along Main Street_





_Giant Mickey head pumpkin in town square.  There were photopass photographers taking pictures, so I had to wait until they were transitioning from one group to the next to get a pictures without anyone in front!_

There were also a lot of special Halloween themed foods.  We didn't try to many of them, but really wanted the Mickey and Donald pumpkin cups and the Nightmare Before Christmas popcorn/muffaletta container.  We had lunch at French Market to get the muffaletta.  The sandwhich was really good (we had a second one the next day).  We got the Mickey demitasse at Carnations and the Donald demitasse at the Plaza Inn.  The pumpkin mousse wasn't as strongly pumpkin as I had expected, but I liked the tiramisu and apple spice muffin parts of the dessert better.  The French Market also had a special Nightmare dessert.  It looked good, but we didn't have one.





















Back at Big Thunder Ranch, they were carving pumpkins.  There were several cute ones.  My favorites were the Linguini and Remy pumpkins (we saw them in the process of carving Remy on Sunday and then the finished one on Monday) and the Toy Story Alien.  Overall the pumpkins were pretty impressive.











(Need to break this up into three posts because of the picture limits!  Next time: Mickey's Halloween Party!)


----------



## tksbaskets

figment_jii what a treat to open the link to one of my favorite threads and see your report from the Halloween Party!  I just love your pics and report. 

 Did you already have the adorable Figment Halloween figure?  Very nice for a scale


----------



## Daisylover

Hi Again,
I just posted a question about time of entry for Mickey's Scarey, but I meant Mickey's Halloween Party @ Disneyland.  I keep making that mistake, mybad.
Thanks Again!


----------



## perlster




----------



## figment_jii

tksbaskets said:


> figment_jii what a treat to open the link to one of my favorite threads and see your report from the Halloween Party!  I just love your pics and report.
> 
> Did you already have the adorable Figment Halloween figure?  Very nice for a scale



I brought Figment with me.  The pumpkin costume is from Build-a-Bear and I made the pumpkin Mickey hat using one of the keychains.  . He was very popular at the park.  Lots of folks (mostly CM) really liked him.


----------



## Belle Ella

I just got home from my trip so it will be some time before I'm able to actually get some photos up! But I definitely have some to share from MHP and more.


----------



## Sherry E

I posted these photos right after returning from opening day of Halloween Time a few weeks ago, but since the question has come up about the bags people are using for their MHP candy, I will post again!

Basically, there are 2 main tote bags floating around DLR in the shops, and people are using these as trick or treat bags, since the free bags you get with your MHP admission are tiny and don't hold much. 

This orange bag is everywhere, in almost every shop around Disneyland (and maybe DCA too?) - it has a cute design on the front, but in person it looks a little cheap.  I think it's a bit more durable and sturdy than it appears, but I just don't really care for the kind of shiny material, which doesn't come across as well in photos.  In any case, if you need a bigger bag to haul your candy around, it gets the job done!






And this is the bag I got (I prefer this bag because I like the colors better and it lights up and twinkles at night), which Jessica/Belle Ella also has.  IF you see this bag in a shop and you like it, grab it right on the spot!  Don't wait!  This bag is more popular than the orange bag, I think, and it gets snapped up rather quickly.  When I first looked around on 10/3, I didn't see this bag in any store but the orange bag was all over the place.  All of a sudden, before the MHP began, the black & green bag reappeared in a couple of shops!  There must have been a stash of the bags in the back somewhere.





Here it is in its twinkly form, at night:






People are also using Mickey pumpkin trick or treat buckets (not as much as the bags, though).







And here are other random photos taken 2 days ago, just for the heck of it (because I'm already in Photobucket!):























​

Little cutie (I love animals!)!:















​One side of a pumpkin:





The other side of the same exact pumpkin:


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> This orange bag is everywhere, in almost every shop around Disneyland (and maybe DCA too?) - it has a cute design on the front, but in person it looks a little cheap.  *I think it's a bit more durable and sturdy than it appears*, but I just don't really care for the kind of shiny material, which doesn't come across as well in photos.  In any case, if you need a bigger bag to haul your candy around, it gets the job done!



It probably is. At least I'm pretty sure it's more durable than the green which is a fabric bag. Mine didn't make it through the night (MHP) unscathed. The stitching along one side started to unravel so it's got a hefty tear in it now. I almost didn't think I could get it to the hotel without it completely falling apart. I don't think it's meant for 25-30 pounds of candy  But hopefully nobody else has had issues with it ripping and I'm just special.


----------



## nunzia

Love the food pictures! Do you get to keep the little cups that the goodies are served in?


----------



## AZBeth

Do you recall the cost of the bags, orange and green?


----------



## figment_jii

nunzia said:


> Love the food pictures! Do you get to keep the little cups that the goodies are served in?



The Mickey and Donald demitasse cups are yours to keep!



AZBeth said:


> Do you recall the cost of the bags, orange and green?



I think the light up green bag was $9.95.


----------



## JaxsonsMom

AZBeth said:


> Do you recall the cost of the bags, orange and green?



Orange was $4.95


----------



## tksbaskets

figment_jii said:


> I brought Figment with me.  The pumpkin costume is from Build-a-Bear and I made the pumpkin Mickey hat using one of the keychains.  . He was very popular at the park.  Lots of folks (mostly CM) really liked him.



Doubly adorable now that I know he was HANDCRAFTED!


----------



## figment_jii

And now on to the party itself!  We got to Disneyland about 2:30 pm (on Friday, 9/30), so we had time to see Haunted Mansion Holiday and get a late lunch before the party started.  I asked a CM at the front gate if we needed to come back to the front to get our party wristbands or if there was a place inside the park. He said we had to come back to the front.  We ended up having to exit the park and then come back in using our party tickets.  Several of the turnstiles had been designated party only.  It close to 5:30 pm or so when we did this, so the line wasn't to bad.  By Monday, I saw a sign saying there was a ticket activation location inside the park.

By this point, several of the decorations were already up or being set up.  There were pumpkin Mickey heads set up around the hub and several of the White ghost Mickeys throughout the park.






In tomorrowland, there was a Ghost Mickey with bats being projected behind it.  This was one of my favorites!











The lines for the treat stations were pretty long at the start of the party, so we decided to forego them until later.  The Rivers of America had a lot of "fog" (dry ice) on it, making the Columbia look really spooky.






On Main Street, there were projects on many of the buildings. 





_Hefalump on the Emporium_





_Spider web on City Hall_

At 7 pm, the CM began to herd the non-party guests from the park.  Along most of the major walkways, there were several CM holding signs for the party preventing guests from heading deeper into the park. The signs were cute.  They closed most of the doors to the stores or left them open, but with a CM there checking for wristbands.  You needed to show the band to get into the stores or beyond the check points.  I saw them checking for wristbands up until around 8:15 pm.





_Sign held by CMs preventing non-party guests from going deeper into the park_

We decided to watch the Cavalcade from Small World Mall.  It was a really cute show. It has lots of dancers and familiar characters. I really liked the little Mickey pumpkin heads!  Between each of the heads were sets of dancers: Princesses (Snow White, Aurora, and Tiana), Western (Woody and Jessie), Monsters (Sully), Pirates (Hook, Peter Pan).  There was also Halloween Car when guests from the party.  The final float had the main characters (Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Daisy, Chip & Dale, Stitch).  And on the back fo the float was Miss Piggy (I wonder where Kermit was?).





_Vampire Mickey starts the Cavalcade_





_The Costume Shop_









































After the Cavalcade was the fireworks!  My favorite part was when Zero flew. We were wandering around the park and it was getting close to 9:10 pm or so and we decided we'd better get to Main Street to find a good viewing locations.  We usually like to watch the fireworks from Main Street, between Refreshment Corner and Carnations.  Usually the area is pretty crowded within the last 30 minutes, but when we got there there were only a handful of folks waiting!  We were so surprised because we had heard this was a "sold out" party.  Anyway, we grabbed a table at Refreshment Corner and waited until 9:25 or so to head out to Main Street.





_Zero flying during the fireworks show_






After the Cavalcade and fireworks we began Trick-or-Treating.  I've gone to several MNSSHP at WDW and most places have a single treat station at each location.  Almost all of the locations at DLR had several stations (essentially, every one was a treat trail!).  We ended up collecting a lot of candy (lots of yummy chocolate).





_Treat station sign_





_Trick-or-treat candy collected - about 12 pounds!_

Overall, we really liked Mickey's Halloween Party.  The Cavalcade was cute and the fireworks were really good.  I'd happily go back next year!

Coming tomorrow (or later today if I get it finished), the pictures from Haunted Mansion Holiday.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> It probably is. At least I'm pretty sure it's more durable than the green which is a fabric bag. Mine didn't make it through the night (MHP) unscathed. The stitching along one side started to unravel so it's got a hefty tear in it now. I almost didn't think I could get it to the hotel without it completely falling apart. I don't think it's meant for 25-30 pounds of candy  But hopefully nobody else has had issues with it ripping and I'm just special.



Jessica - 

Well, of course you're special but as for the bag, I don't know!

My bag was intact and in perfect working order by the time we left but, then again, I did not have 25 pounds of candy in my bag.  My bag was no more than half full, possibly even slightly below the halfway line.  We got all our candy before the cavalcade and fireworks though, so perhaps the CM's were handing out a lot more candy after the fireworks ended?  We encountered many CM's who just tossed a couple of pieces in and that was it.  We hit all the treat trails in each land and every stop along each trail except for the one at, I think, French Market (wasn't there one back there?).  

All I know is, 25 pounds is about equal to a very young, tiny child - and I was definitely not carrying around a small child in my bag (that I am aware of)!!  I'm sure that kind of weight most definitely would have worn out the bag, so if you got more candy than I got then I can see how your bag would suffer!  I am thinking I had about half that weight in candy in my bag, most likely (just a really rough guess).  There was enough weight to the bag to let me know that they were handing out obscene quantities of candy - more candy than any human should be allowed to have - but not enough to annoy me while carrying it.  

Even if it had been 3 pounds or 5 pounds or 10 pounds - still, they give out tons and tons of candy!  No one will go home empty-handed or feeling deprived of candy if they stop at all the treat stations!  There is more candy than anyone could bear to eat, I think.





AZBeth said:


> Do you recall the cost of the bags, orange and green?




AZBeth - 

I don't recall the price of the orange bag (as I said last night, I didn't like that bag as much!  Too shiny for me!), but I recall that it was definitely cheaper than the green/black bag, because it didn't light up.  I think that the $4.95 that JaxsonsMom quoted is accurate.  The good thing about this bag is that you will see it everywhere.  I don't think DL could run out of this orange bag if they tried.  It is at practically every souvenir stand and in almost every big, non-specialty shop, in every land (meaning you won't find it at the Heraldry Shoppe in Fantasyland, but you will most likely find it at the Gag Factory in Toontown).  I think World of Disney carries it as well, and the hotel gift shops probably also have it. 

The green/black light-up bag - which is the one that was not as readily available as the orange bag, and was harder to find - was, indeed, $9.95.  BUT, after my Premium AP discount of 20%, and then with tax applied, it came to exactly $8.58.  Not a huge savings, but better than no savings at all!


----------



## Sherry E

I wanted to add some additional thoughts about the MHP that I didn't state 2 days ago.

1.  If you're someone who has not yet been to the party in Disneyland but had been to one of the previous parties in California Adventure, and you are planning to hit all the treat trails and treat stations, be prepared for much more walking.  The trails and stations are really spread out all around DL, in every land, and often in multiple places in each land.  If you are not willing or able to walk that much for whatever reason, you may just want to hit a few easily accessible key trails/stations multiple times.

You could be all the way back at Princess Fantasy Faire, or over near Splash Mountain, or in the POTC queue, or at Innoventions, or inside the Golden Horseshoe, etc., etc. ...and there's candy.  Just as it was in DCA, the giant inflatable ghost Mickeys indicate that there is a treat trail nearby, and the smaller "earless Mickey heads," as I called them, indicate an actual treat station.







2.  Even though Liza/funatdisney and I hit the candy before the cavalcade and fireworks (whereas most other people seem to mention getting their candy after the fireworks), we both agreed that if we had wanted to fit in all the character photos stops as well...it just would not have been possible for us.  We left about one hour before the party ended (only because I needed to make a stop on the way home).  If we had stayed that extra hour, we could have done some of the character photo spots, but definitely not all of them.

OR, if we had done all the photo spots first - pre-cavalcade and pre-fireworks - and then tried to hit the treat trails after the fireworks, we would not have been able to hit all of the treat stations by 11 p.m.  For us, there simply was not enough time to do it all.  We agreed that we could have done some treat trails and some character photo spots, then stop to see the cavalcade and fireworks, but that there wouldn't have been enough time for us to do every single treat trail, station and photo spot.

BUT...everyone goes at a different pace.  I have read many accounts in the past from folks who say they have, indeed, hit every character photo spot and every treat trail and station.  Maybe they move faster.  Maybe they hit shorter lines and lower crowds.  Maybe they are younger.  I'm not sure.  All I know is, we both established that it would not have been possible for us to "do it all" in one single party night, even if we had stayed that extra hour.







3.  If you are on the fence about whether or not to buy a ticket for the MHP and don't know if it's worth it, I still say the same thing I said when the party was in DCA.  Yes, in my opinion, it is worth it to do at least once.  

If you have kids and a family, I think the party is definitely worth it!  The kids will love being able to dress up, and the adults will enjoy seeing the other fun costumes (we enjoyed seeing the people dressed as giant Crayola crayons, and the person in the big chicken costume).

If you don't have kids, the party is worth doing at least once if you just want to collect insane quantities of candy and enjoy the overall atmosphere.  Plus, the fog effects in Frontierland and on the Rivers of America are cool.  The Castle is lit up in purple and green at night, and there are fun projections of spider webs and skeletons and those kinds of things on the ground in various spots.

However, to be honest, even though the extra little effects for the party are cool, most of the Halloween decorations are up all season long, every day and night.  In other words, if you go to DL and just want to enjoy Halloween Time, you will get a good enough taste of it without actually buying a separate party ticket.  The majority of the Halloween Time decor is up during non-party hours.  The crowds are not necessarily lighter during the party either (sometimes they might be; other times they might not be).







4.  The Cavalcade and the Halloween Screams fireworks are definitely worth at least one viewing.  The Cavalcade - while officially being labeled as a mini-parade - does _seem_ to be exactly long enough to qualify for full-blown parade status, but there is no Headless Horseman or anything like that from WDW's Boo to You parade.  And Halloween Screams is one of the more fun DL fireworks shows (I can't decide if I like it better than the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks, though) - it has great music and is very Villain-oriented, which is always a good thing!







5.  Disneyland definitely upped the ante with their Villains this year - they brought out some villains that have not typically been seen at previous Halloween parties.  I think that's a good thing to do if you are going to charge so much for the party tickets - trot out the more obscure villains for the party only!






6.  This is not party specific, but it is relevant to Halloween Time (and the holiday season).

The famous gingerbread cookies - you know the ones.  The ones with chocolate-dipped mouse ears and white chocolate buttons.  I am not talking about the 'faux' gingerbread cookies (which are actually shortbread cookies but they are made from the same gingerbread mold/shape and they have different colored ears and buttons).  I am talking about the actual cookies made of gingerbread.  

After reading a few reports in the DIS about people supposedly spotting the gingerbread cookies at DLR during Spring and/or Summer (I thought they were Fall and Winter exclusives), I began to think that maybe people were confusing the gingerbread cookies with their shortbread doppelgangers w/ pastel ears, because they are exactly the same size and shape.

So I put an end to this mystery and inquired at the Candy Palace.  The very friendly CM who fielded my cookie questions said that as of next year, DLR is going to "try" to carry the real gingerbread men with mouse ears year-round.  They are planning to try to do that.  

BUT, for the time being, and as of this past year, the gingerbread men with ears have not been sold at the Candy Palace or other places around DLR until the end of the summer season, which is the beginning of the Fall season (so it could be late August or early September).

The CM at the Candy Palace said that she thought there might be a couple of places between the 2 parks that had been selling the gingerbread men in other months of the year (so maybe that explains why people say they have seen them in May, for example), but for the most part, the BULK of the gingerbread cookies with ears - the majority of them - are not sold until Summer ends and Fall begins, and that's when they will appear in more shops around DLR.

That is...until next year, when we can expect to start seeing gingerbread in Spring and Summer, and in many more shops around DLR.


----------



## jaydoe

Was there not a party this past Tuesday (Oct 4th)???


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice input on MHP this Monday Sherry.  MHP is a fun exclusive event to attend to at least once so you can enjoy the full effects of the Halloween season at DL.



jaydoe said:


> Was there not a party this past Tuesday (Oct 4th)???



MHP ran on Monday Oct 3rd instead of Tuesday.


----------



## Sherry E

jaydoe said:


> Was there not a party this past Tuesday (Oct 4th)???



No.  Not this past Tuesday - there was a private event at DL that caused the MHP to move to Monday, 10/3.  But the Tuesday party schedule will resume in 5 days, and then there will be another Monday party on 10/31!


----------



## specialks

*Figment*...thanks for the great photos!  I'm getting so excited to experience DL in a fun, new way!


----------



## AZBeth

Thanks everyone for all the Halloween information. We leave next Tuesday and are attending that evenings party and we are getting so excited!

I hope someone will post how the 10/3 party was to compare to the 9/30 crowd level...


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice input on MHP this Monday Sherry.  MHP is a fun exclusive event to attend to at least once so you can enjoy the full effects of the Halloween season at DL.
> 
> 
> 
> MHP ran on Monday Oct 3rd instead of Tuesday.



Thank you, Bret!




AZBeth said:


> Thanks everyone for all the Halloween information. We leave next Tuesday and are attending that evenings party and we are getting so excited!
> 
> I hope someone will post how the 10/3 party was to compare to the 9/30 crowd level...



AZBeth - 

Do you mean that if someone went to both the 9/30 party and the 10/3 party, they can give a comparison of the crowds on each night?  I think a couple of DIS'ers may have attended both the 9/30 party and the 10/3 party, but I can't recall who.

The 10/3 party was quite crowded, but I am guessing a lot of that has to do with various schools still being on break as well as the fact that it was only the second night of the party.  

Some of the treat trails with the longest lines (because there were multiple treat stations along the trails) were the ones at POTC and at the Golden Horseshoe, as well as at Innoventions.  There were no lines at all at the Halloween Round-Up/Big Thunder Ranch.  The Pixie Hollow lines moved quickly, too (and that is a beautiful area to visit at night).


----------



## Sherry E

Sherry E said:


> I posted these photos right after returning from opening day of Halloween Time a few weeks ago, but since the question has come up about the bags people are using for their MHP candy, I will post again!
> 
> Basically, there are 2 main tote bags floating around DLR in the shops, and people are using these as trick or treat bags, since the free bags you get with your MHP admission are tiny and don't hold much.
> 
> This orange bag is everywhere, in almost every shop around Disneyland (and maybe DCA too?) - it has a cute design on the front, but in person it looks a little cheap.  I think it's a bit more durable and sturdy than it appears, but I just don't really care for the kind of shiny material, which doesn't come across as well in photos.  In any case, if you need a bigger bag to haul your candy around, it gets the job done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the bag I got (I prefer this bag because I like the colors better and it lights up and twinkles at night), which Jessica/Belle Ella also has.  IF you see this bag in a shop and you like it, grab it right on the spot!  Don't wait!  This bag is more popular than the orange bag, I think, and it gets snapped up rather quickly.  When I first looked around on 10/3, I didn't see this bag in any store but the orange bag was all over the place.  All of a sudden, before the MHP began, the black & green bag reappeared in a couple of shops!  There must have been a stash of the bags in the back somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is in its twinkly form, at night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People are also using Mickey pumpkin trick or treat buckets (not as much as the bags, though).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are other random photos taken 2 days ago, just for the heck of it (because I'm already in Photobucket!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Little cutie (I love animals!)!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​One side of a pumpkin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other side of the same exact pumpkin:





Now all of these thoughts are popping into my head, 3 days after going to the party!  

I forgot to mention this last night, when I posted the photos above^^^.  

See the 3 dark photos above, with either the red or purple eerie glowing lights?  Those are special effects just for the party.  

Well, the first "red" photo was in an area that must have been haunted - and not just because it was a spooky setting in Frontierland for the Halloween party!

When I got to that 'red' spot, I purposely turned off my flash...repeatedly.  I manually went in and turned off that darn flash so that it would stay off.  At first it worked for a couple of photos and it did NOT flash.  But I was trying to get several different angles and the flash started going off on its own, even though I kept turning it off.  In fact, all of the settings on my camera stated changing and all of these odd symbols for things I never use popped up on my screen.

I finally gave up because it was too annoying to try to figure out why the flash was going off even though I was disabling it over and over again (and I am very accustomed to turning off the flash and changing the ISO - I do it all the time).

But then - another girl and her boyfriend came up to the railing, next to where I was standing.  And she was having the same problem!  I overheard her tell her companion that she kept turning off her flash and yet it kept flashing anyway!  So I was not the only one with that problem!

So be sure that, whether you have an SLR camera or even a point and shoot, if you try to take photos in the "dark, spooky" hidden areas of the party, like in Frontierland, check and double check your settings to be sure the flash is not going off.  If you leave the flash on, it will wash out the 'spook factor' and make it less creepy looking.  I managed to get a few without flash, thankfully, but the camera had a mind of its own for the girl next to me and for me!!


----------



## Belle Ella

As far as the treat trails, with the exception of the one at Big Thunder Ranch I only hit each trail once and I still eeked out that much candy. My tip, instead of going through the trails multiple times, just have more than one bag with you. I had three (2 small ones and a larger plastic bag that I kept emptying the other 2 into as they got full) so essentially I went through each line three times at once. I had barely gotten a single layer at the bottom of my bag full by the time the Cavalcade and the fireworks started. So I filled up about 90% of that bag in the final hour of the party, and got a character photo in there. And at the end of the night they practically throw the candy at you on your way out and just dump as much as they can in your bag(s).


----------



## Riverrunner

Thanks, everyone for all the great info!  DW and I will be going to DL next week for the first time at Halloween (though we've been innumerable times at other times of the year).  We can't wait to see all the decorations and attend the party next Tuesday. 

It sounds like many people spend the entire party time with character meets, parade, fireworks and getting candy - is that right?  No rides?  I guess the rides aren't any different during the Party than at other times, are they?


----------



## figment_jii

Riverrunner said:


> It sounds like many people spend the entire party time with character meets, parade, fireworks and getting candy - is that right?  No rides?  I guess the rides aren't any different during the Party than at other times, are they?



We didn't do many rides because they are same during the day and we wanted to spend as much time as possible doing the Halloween party specific activities.  I asked the CM at HM if there was anything different during the party and she said no.  (I asked at HM because at MNSSHP at WDW the CM really dress up and get into the party atmosphere.)


----------



## Princess Row

I leave in five days! 

We are doing the halloween party on Friday. 
I did read that they have pulled better characters out this year for the parties......

Can anyone tell me what characters you have seen during the party?
(Becides the normal everyday characters).

I am glad to see the pumpkin carvers have finally stepped it up for this year. I am excited to see the pumpkins for when I go!


----------



## Sherry E

Riverrunner said:


> Thanks, everyone for all the great info!  DW and I will be going to DL next week for the first time at Halloween (though we've been innumerable times at other times of the year).  We can't wait to see all the decorations and attend the party next Tuesday.
> 
> It sounds like many people spend the entire party time with character meets, parade, fireworks and getting candy - is that right?  No rides?  I guess the rides aren't any different during the Party than at other times, are they?



Riverrunner - 

I would say that's a fair assessment.  There are a lot of people who head straight towards the rides because they expect the lines to be super short or non-existent during the party (which can sometimes be true and sometimes is not the case).  

But I would guess that there are more people who spend the bulk of the time between character photos, candy collecting, watching fireworks and the cavalcade, and maybe not even all of those things but perhaps 3 out of 4.

The rides are no different during or for the party.  Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy is going to be Ghost Galaxy all season long, day and night, and Haunted Mansion Holiday will be in its Skellington-ized form until early January!

Make sure you spend some time at the Halloween Round-Up, which is a gem and I think a lot of people don't bother with it.  That's where all the amazingly intricate carved character pumpkins are, and they change all the time.  Some of the pumpkins will last for a month.  Some of them will only last a week.  The carvers are constantly replacing the pumpkins and adding more.  And inside the Scare-dy-Crow Shack, there are some cute photo spots (not with characters but with fake pumpkin people).

The window displays along Main Street are quite festive too.


----------



## tkitty

We're leaving for Ca on Sat. and doing the Party on Tues. 
Here's my question- How does the free parking work? Can we arrive and park at 1 or 2pm for free? giving us time to do a little shoping at World of Disney before entering the park around 3.


----------



## tkitty

Riverrunner said:


> Thanks, everyone for all the great info!  DW and I will be going to DL next week for the first time at Halloween (though we've been innumerable times at other times of the year).  We can't wait to see all the decorations and attend the party next Tuesday.
> 
> It sounds like many people spend the entire party time with character meets, parade, fireworks and getting candy - is that right?  No rides?  I guess the rides aren't any different during the Party than at other times, are they?



Hi Riverrunner! We'll be there on the same night.  We're from the Phoenix area and this will be our first Disney Halloween party. I know we will be trying to hit as many rides as we can. I'm hoping my DD's Disney App works during the party to give us accurate ride wait times.
I think we will only be seeking out certain characters for my grandkids, but not planning on waiting in many lines for pictures. We'll let the kids decide. Of course I can't miss the fireworks though!


----------



## Belle Ella

Riverrunner said:


> Thanks, everyone for all the great info!  DW and I will be going to DL next week for the first time at Halloween (though we've been innumerable times at other times of the year).  We can't wait to see all the decorations and attend the party next Tuesday.
> 
> It sounds like many people spend the entire party time with character meets, parade, fireworks and getting candy - is that right?  No rides?  I guess the rides aren't any different during the Party than at other times, are they?



Honestly, in my opinion the rides are a 'waste' of party time. They are no different than they will be during the rest of your stay so why not focus on what isn't the same, you know? The way that I went about the party was to collect FP's in the morning, go home for a nap and to change into my costume and get back in at 3 to use my FP's for whatever rides I wanted to get out of the way before the party actually began. Then it was character photos first, the cavalcade and the fireworks, and then going on a trick-or-treating spree. It was a blast and I would do it the exact same way all over if I could.


----------



## Riverrunner

Sherry E said:


> Make sure you spend some time at the Halloween Round-Up, which is a gem and I think a lot of people don't bother with it.  That's where all the amazingly intricate carved character pumpkins are, and they change all the time.  Some of the pumpkins will last for a month.  Some of them will only last a week.  The carvers are constantly replacing the pumpkins and adding more.  And inside the Scare-dy-Crow Shack, there are some cute photo spots (not with characters but with fake pumpkin people).
> 
> The window displays along Main Street are quite festive too.



Thanks Sherry E!  I assume the Halloween Round-Up is at BTR, right?  Is it any different during the party than at other times?  And, where is Scare-dy-Crow Shack?


----------



## Sherry E

Riverrunner said:


> Thanks Sherry E!  I assume the Halloween Round-Up is at BTR, right?  Is it any different during the party than at other times?  And, where is Scare-dy-Crow Shack?



Right.  The Halloween Round-Up is at BTR, and it doesn't change for the party except that it gets a treat trail with treat stations.  But it will change within the Halloween season itself, as different pumpkins are added and removed.  It can change from day to day.  In fact, I even noticed some other decorations (non-pumpkins) had come and gone between my visit on 9/16 and my visit 3 days ago.

The Scare-Dy-Crow Shack is a cute little place at the Round-Up (that also conveniently doubles as Santa's cabin during the holiday season!) with all sorts of Halloween decorations and framed pictures inside, as well as some "pumpkin people" photo ops, like pumpkins playing cards, etc.

The pictures I posted on the previous page include many photos from the Round-Up, both outdoors and inside the Scare-Dy-Crow Shack, and I posted some photos a few weeks ago that were also from the Round-Up/Scare-Dy-Crow Shack.  I can find them if you want, but I don't want to spoil it for you if you want to be surprised!!


----------



## StyledSugar

Great pics and updates from the parties so far! Everytime I read this thread I get more and more excited about our upcoming trip!!!


----------



## Riverrunner

Sherry E said:


> Right.  The Halloween Round-Up is at BTR, and it doesn't change for the party except that it gets a treat trail with treat stations.  But it will change within the Halloween season itself, as different pumpkins are added and removed.  It can change from day to day.  In fact, I even noticed some other decorations (non-pumpkins) had come and gone between my visit on 9/16 and my visit 3 days ago.
> 
> The Scare-Dy-Crow Shack is a cute little place at the Round-Up (that also conveniently doubles as Santa's cabin during the holiday season!) with all sorts of Halloween decorations and framed pictures inside, as well as some "pumpkin people" photo ops, like pumpkins playing cards, etc.
> 
> The pictures I posted on the previous page include many photos from the Round-Up, both outdoors and inside the Scare-Dy-Crow Shack, and I posted some photos a few weeks ago that were also from the Round-Up/Scare-Dy-Crow Shack.  I can find them if you want, but I don't want to spoil it for you if you want to be surprised!!



Thanks, Sherry E!  I think I've seen the photos already, I was just wondering where things are since the names have changed for the holidays.  There will be lots of surprising things since this is our fist Halloween at DLR!


----------



## mysteriouspnai

Sherry E said:


> In fact, I even noticed some other decorations (non-pumpkins) had come and gone between my visit on 9/16 and my visit 3 days ago.



I think it's funny that we went so close to each other. We were there on 9/16, and we were there on 9/30, the Friday before your Monday. When's your next trip? We'll plan it around your time xD


----------



## Sherry E

mysteriouspnai said:


> I think it's funny that we went so close to each other. We were there on 9/16, and we were there on 9/30, the Friday before your Monday. When's your next trip? We'll plan it around your time xD



The funny thing is that I almost went on 9/30 instead of 10/3!  The 10/3 trip was sort of a last minute change of plans.  So if 9/30 had panned out, I would have been there on your exact day again!  (By the way, did you notice how delightfully uncrowded DCA was in the early daytime on 9/16?  It was emptier than I have seen it in 4 years!  I think everyone was over in DL where the bulk of the Halloween stuff is.)

I _think_ - unless something unexpected comes up - that the next trip is probably in November, for the holiday season opening (although that's kind of screwy this year because IASW Holiday and the holiday fireworks are beginning on 11/11, and yet the season does not officially begin until 11/14, so I feel safer with 11/14 because there may be more things open on that date, like the Reindeer Round-Up, etc.).

So if you happen to be there around the holiday season start date, we may finally cross paths!

​

This morning one of the local news shows (Good Day L.A.) is doing some segments from DL about Halloween Time.  The season has been going on for 3 weeks now - they are a little slow to get someone out there!  Usually, when the Christmas/holiday season begins they send out a reporter to DLR to do multiple segments pretty early on.  They don't wait 3 weeks.  I wonder why they waited so long to send someone out for Halloween Time?  I mean, I guess it doesn't matter either way because the people who really want to know about Halloween Time already know about it, but I would think they'd want to be more timely with their reports!


----------



## MychaelP

I searched but didn't easily find it and also didn't want to start a new thread.
If I buy Halloween Party tickets for tonight at Disneyland today do they reimburse me for parking since parking is included with the tickets? Or am I out the parking fee? Can't buy same day online it says and it wasn't sold out last night.

Thanks


----------



## SueTGGR

Another question about the area where the Halloween Roundup is...Last year there was a photo op with Mickey and Minnie in costume back there, did you see something like that this year @ the Party?
Thanks,
Sue


----------



## sonjaandsue

Does anyone know when restaurants close for the party?  I think there are trick or treat stations in some of the restaurants so I assume they have to close before the party starts to set up?


----------



## rentayenta

I have a friend going to Disneyland next week and is grabbing me the Jack and Mickey ghost popcorn buckets.  My level of excitement is totally ridiculous I know!


----------



## figment_jii

The final installment of my Halloween photo report.  No trip to DLR during Halloween would be complete without seeing Haunted Mansion Holiday.  Overall, it's grown on me over the years; I still like the regular Haunted Mansion better, but the holiday one is still fun to see.  It had a pretty steady crowd throughout the trip (with stand by wait times ranging from 15 to 60 minutes).  We ended up using Fast Pass pretty often.





_Entrance to the Fast Pass distribution location.  One of the few times, I've ever seen the FP area open_





_The gate over the entrance_





_The sign on the entrance wall_










_The outside of the Mansion has been redecorated with Halloween/Christmas decorations_

Even the pet cemetary was decorated.  Each animal got a giant bow.  There was an Oogie Boogie topiary in the center.




_The kitty with her birds_





_Freddie the bat_





_Oogie Boogie_

Inside the Mansion:




_Stain glass in the stretching room..._










_...Open to reveal a new picture_










_Jack's giant face in the ceiling_





_The spiderweb sign in front of the statues_





_Characters of the town as you load into the Black Christmas Sleigh_





_Man-eating wreath_





_Madame Leota_










_A slightly unfriendly looking gingerbread house.  The scent of gingerbread is really strong in this section_





_A toy in the attic_





_The snack with the checklist_





_Jack in the graveyard_





_Zero, next to Jack, in the graveyard_





_The singing busts in the graveyard have been replaced by singing pumpkins_





_And finally, at the end is Oogie Boogie_


----------



## Sherry E

SueTGGR said:


> Another question about the area where the Halloween Roundup is...Last year there was a photo op with Mickey and Minnie in costume back there, did you see something like that this year @ the Party?
> Thanks,
> Sue



Sue -

Yes. At the party there was a photo op with Mickey out in front of the Round-Up, in his Halloween outfit.  Mickey was the only one there at first.  Later, Minnie joined Mickey at that same spot.


----------



## Sherry E

figment_jii said:


> _A slightly unfriendly looking gingerbread house.  The scent of gingerbread is really strong in this section_




Great shots of the gingerbread house!  There are lots of Haunted Mansion Holiday photos floating around in the world, but I know the gingerbread centerpiece is tremendously hard to capture on camera for most people!  You did a wonderful job!

It's funny you mention the scent being strong.  I didn't go on HMH a few days ago, but we rode it on 9/16, and I found the gingerbread scent to be really faint compared to previous years.  However, I have noticed in the past that the gingerbread scent seems to fade and then get stronger, fade and get stronger, throughout the entire period of time that it's up, which is until January.  So while it was really faint on 9/16 (at least it seemed that way to me), when I go on it again next month during the holiday season it could be very strong again.

The same thing seems to happen on IASW Holiday - during the 'candy factory' scene, the smell of peppermint is sometimes quite noticeable, while other times it is barely detectable at all.  I guess they have to freshen up the aromas periodically!


----------



## Goofy_Mom

Saving from page 2


----------



## MattsPrincess

It's looking more and more like this is going to work out for us, like 98% sure at this point. We'll be in the parks from the 18th to the 20th. Attending the MHP on the 18th as Doctor Who and a Crayon. Not sure on the tour yet, might not be  in the budget. Goofy's bfast on the 21st before heading home. Staying at the Fairfield on Harbor.

I'm going to go hit Target in the next few days to get us some trick-or-treating bags, and start keeping an eye on the weather so I can start deciding what to pack. Just thought i'd share the good news!

Oh, and this trip I get to make the happy edition of my new DSLR, so hopefully i'll be able to share some really good pics when I get back!


----------



## Sherry E

MattsPrincess said:


> It's looking more and more like this is going to work out for us, like 98% sure at this point. We'll be in the parks from the 18th to the 20th. Attending the MHP on the 18th as Doctor Who and a Crayon. Not sure on the tour yet, might not be  in the budget. Goofy's bfast on the 21st before heading home. Staying at the Fairfield on Harbor.
> 
> I'm going to go hit Target in the next few days to get us some trick-or-treating bags, and start keeping an eye on the weather so I can start deciding what to pack. Just thought i'd share the good news!
> 
> Oh, and this trip I get to make the happy edition of my new DSLR, so hopefully i'll be able to share some really good pics when I get back!



Yay!  I'm so glad a Halloween trip is finally in the works for you!!  I'll be anxious to see the photos from your new DSLR, as well as hear your opinions of Halloween Time vs. Christmas time at DLR!


----------



## MickeyEars4Me

We are going to Mickey's Halloween Party on Tuesday (10/11) and while I have been to Disneyland a few times (most of them as a kid) I am not very familiar with the park. I'm starting to get nervous that we're going to miss something. Is there a schedule for the party and parade? When does the trick-or-treating start? How do we know where to find the characters? And how do we know where to trick-or-treat at?

We'll be getting to Disneyland at 3pm. Is that a good time to ride a ride or two and not miss any of the Halloween activities? (My son is 3 and I know he'll want to go on a few rides at least)

Can anybody give me a "schedule" of things we should do or try to see so I can use it as a guideline please?

I'm feeling super overwhelmed right now. Please help!


----------



## SnowWhite09

nik76 said:


> As for the 6 Day Hopper into the 8 Day, we just went to the ticket booth on day 3 and said we heard you can make add a 7th day for $5 and they give you the 8th day free.  They said that actually Day 7 & 8 are $5 together.
> 
> Night evveryone!  Magic morning tomorrow!



Thanks so much for this tip nik76 as we will be getting 6-day hoppers for our Halloween trip next year.


----------



## krispin41

MattsPrincess said:


> Oh, and this trip I get to make the happy edition of my new DSLR, so hopefully i'll be able to share some really good pics when I get back!



I'm also bringing my new DSLR! I'm hoping to get some good pics too!!

Kristan in NorCal


----------



## pudinhd

figment_jii said:


> Inside the Mansion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Stain glass in the stretching room..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _...Open to reveal a new picture_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Jack's giant face in the ceiling_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The spiderweb sign in front of the statues_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Characters of the town as you load into the Black Christmas Sleigh_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Man-eating wreath_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Madame Leota_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A slightly unfriendly looking gingerbread house.  The scent of gingerbread is really strong in this section_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A toy in the attic_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The snack with the checklist_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Jack in the graveyard_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Zero, next to Jack, in the graveyard_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The singing busts in the graveyard have been replaced by singing pumpkins_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _And finally, at the end is Oogie Boogie_




Great pictures!!!!  How in the world did you get such good pics inside of the mansion??  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## SnowWhite09

Bumping this up from page 2.


----------



## SueTGGR

Any new reports or pictures??? Maybe a scan of a map? 

@ MickeyEars4Me - Don't stress too much. The way they have the party laid out, you won't miss anything.  My tip that I repeat over and over is to take a backpack to haul candy in. The little bags are great but fill fast. We put a grocery bag in the backpack and dump in between stations. But as a family we always talk about our "must do's" before hand so no one leaves disappointed. We will have Grandma with us so DH and I can go on all the fun rides!  Our son is not so brave, even at 11 years old. 

Now....scan of a map, anyone?
Later,
Sue


----------



## StyledSugar

Does anyone happen to have pictures of the treat stations or CM's handing out the treats? Just trying to get an idea of what we're looking for.


----------



## disneychrista

SueTGGR said:


> Maybe a scan of a map?
> Now....scan of a map, anyone?


This Thread has a Scan of the map.


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry, do you want us to post Halloween photos? I just found a ton from 2009.


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> Sherry, do you want us to post Halloween photos? I just found a ton from 2009.



Jenny -

Yes!  I would love for you to post your 2009 photos (or from any year)!


----------



## SueTGGR

disneychrista said:


> This Thread has a Scan of the map.


Thank you so much!
I guess I just assume all things DLR Halloween will be on the Super Thread.  Plus, I get lazy and don't venture anywhere else on the DIS boards but here when I don't get much computer time. I have permanent tabs on Firefox for this thread, Aulani owners and a few other ones. 
Thank you again


----------



## rentayenta

These are all from October 2009: 































































Sorry some are grainy. And notice the Ears, pins, plush Zero and Jack etc...I am truly the biggest sucker when it comes to souvenirs.


----------



## Sherry E

Jenny -

You and your family are so adorable and photogenic!  I hate you all! 

Seriously, though, I was looking at your photos and thinking, "They look like a picture-perfect family!"

Thank you so much for sharing your wonderful photos here.  And, um...I don't want to reveal any big secrets just yet, but let's just say you might want to keep those Haunted Mansion Holiday photos handy for a certain "theme week" over in another little thread, coming up in a few weeks.

And, um....I don't want to reveal anything else, but...you mentioned being a sucker for souvenirs.  There might just be a theme along those lines coming up soon in that 'other' thread too!


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> Jenny -
> 
> You and your family are so adorable and photogenic!  I hate you all!
> 
> Seriously, though, I was looking at your photos and thinking, "They look like a picture-perfect family!"
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing your wonderful photos here.  And, um...I don't want to reveal any big secrets just yet, but let's just say you might want to keep those Haunted Mansion Holiday photos handy for a certain "theme week" over in another little thread, coming up in a few weeks.
> 
> And, um....I don't want to reveal anything else, but...you mentioned being a sucker for souvenirs.  There might just be a theme along those lines coming up soon in that 'other' thread too!




I was thinking as I posted the HMH ones that I haven't seen that theme yet.  And maybe a souvenirs theme? I'll have many more to add after this trip. 

Thank you for the kids words.  We are a fun family...my house feels like a circus most of the time.


----------



## rentayenta

Chloe in 2006 I believe in ToonTown.


----------



## choccieaddict

15 mores sleeps and I uncontrollably excited, especially since I've started looking at all your photos. Can't wait to see the carved pumpkins, I haven't seen anything that intricate here in the UK.

I found these at our local store yesterday:




Would we be allowed to bring these into the park for our treat bags?


----------



## merfsko

Just printed our boarding passes! Less that 24 hours to go!   
Thanks again for your awesome tips, pics, advice! I can't wait to experience it all myself, and hope to come back with something of my own to share!


----------



## disneychrista

choccieaddict said:


> Would we be allowed to bring these into the park for our treat bags?


I don't see why you wouldnt.


----------



## tksbaskets

rentayenta - great pictures especially of Mainstreet looking back at the great Mickey pumpkin!

choccieaddict - those bags are TOO cute!  I've seen others mention bringing bigger treat bags so this shouldn't be an issue.

merfsko - Jelous ..... I'm just sayin'.....


----------



## isisisme

choccieaddict said:


> 15 mores sleeps and I uncontrollably excited, especially since I've started looking at all your photos. Can't wait to see the carved pumpkins, I haven't seen anything that intricate here in the UK.




17 for us! It is too much!!! I can't wait!


----------



## Vala

*waves*

I'm back from Paris and was hoping I could post a lot of lovely photos to show you all the Paris Halloween celebrations.

Well not so much. For some reason the Halloween decoration is none-existant.  One garland, a dozen pumpkins spread out in two areas, two store displays with plastic character pumpkins, two signs and a large pumpkin on a performance stage, one backdrop with what I assume were Chip and Dale and that was it.  No pumpkin men, no turning Frontierland into Halloween land, nothing.

Even the party was... weird. Two fog machines (one in the area where the Villains meet and greet was, made picture taking almost impossible), that were the only extra decorations. Candy only for kids, one pack of different gummi bear styles each, after shows or if they had braved one of the scrums around characters.

The music felt like it was 1.5 songs on constant loop, that is after they finally turned it on. They didn't even play the full "it's Hallo-lo-ween" song.

Character Meet and Greets which were scheduled on the map were deserted and then randomly a character would show up there - walked past the Aladdin area three times and saw no one, then I was told Jasmine apparently showed up for half an hour while I was at the Villains area. 

I did get to meet Facilier and a couple of other pretty hard to find villains - Pain and Panic from Hercules anyone? Also the Tremaines were out and I finally got my drawing signed by Peter Pan too. 

I at least saw Hades and Huey, Dewey and Louie, but Hades was just leaving and the nephews only did a show and signed/took pictures only in some areas and I was in the wrong place.

But still this so did not feel like a Halloween party. Extended opening hours yes, Halloween party no. 

They didn't even have proper merchandise. Three plushes, one small ear hat and most other trinkets you could have bought at any supermarket.

I think I definitely need to return to DLR for 2012, that trip did so nothing to fix my withdrawals. 

They even had removed the villains float from the parade and the usual Halloween add on for the parade was missing completely.

If anyone likes to see some pictures I'll be happy to post them. It's only a few though, mainly me with villains, a couple of shots from the shows and three of the decorations.


----------



## rentayenta

tksbaskets said:


> rentayenta - great pictures especially of Mainstreet looking back at the great Mickey pumpkin!


----------



## isisisme

I saw on twitter earlier that tonight's party is sold out. 

if anyone is going tonight, good luck (and here's hoping the party on Halloween is not as busy).


----------



## isisisme

Vala said:


> *waves*
> 
> I'm back from Paris and was hoping I could post a lot of lovely photos to show you all the Paris Halloween celebrations.
> 
> Well not so much. For some reason the Halloween decoration is none-existant.  One garland, a dozen pumpkins spread out in two areas, two store displays with plastic character pumpkins, two signs and a large pumpkin on a performance stage, one backdrop with what I assume were Chip and Dale and that was it.  No pumpkin men, no turning Frontierland into Halloween land, nothing.
> 
> Even the party was... weird. Two fog machines (one in the area where the Villains meet and greet was, made picture taking almost impossible), that were the only extra decorations. Candy only for kids, one pack of different gummi bear styles each, after shows or if they had braved one of the scrums around characters.
> 
> The music felt like it was 1.5 songs on constant loop, that is after they finally turned it on. They didn't even play the full "it's Hallo-lo-ween" song.
> 
> Character Meet and Greets which were scheduled on the map were deserted and then randomly a character would show up there - walked past the Aladdin area three times and saw no one, then I was told Jasmine apparently showed up for half an hour while I was at the Villains area.
> 
> I did get to meet Facilier and a couple of other pretty hard to find villains - Pain and Panic from Hercules anyone? Also the Tremaines were out and I finally got my drawing signed by Peter Pan too.
> 
> I at least saw Hades and Huey, Dewey and Louie, but Hades was just leaving and the nephews only did a show and signed/took pictures only in some areas and I was in the wrong place.
> 
> But still this so did not feel like a Halloween party. Extended opening hours yes, Halloween party no.
> 
> They didn't even have proper merchandise. Three plushes, one small ear hat and most other trinkets you could have bought at any supermarket.
> 
> I think I definitely need to return to DLR for 2012, that trip did so nothing to fix my withdrawals.
> 
> They even had removed the villains float from the parade and the usual Halloween add on for the parade was missing completely.
> 
> If anyone likes to see some pictures I'll be happy to post them. It's only a few though, mainly me with villains, a couple of shots from the shows and three of the decorations.



That is a bummer. I had hoped to hear great tales of funess. 

I would like to see photos of what you found that was Halloweeny.


----------



## dolphingirl47

We went to the party yesterday and had a ball. Both parties I did were sold out. Yesterday we concentrated on the rides and the decorations. Longest wait was Ghost Galaxy with 25 minutes and Star Tours with 20 minutes. Haunted Mansion Holiday was about 5 minutes and many rides were a walk on. I got photos with the Stormtroopers and the Genie with minimal wait. The longest lines were for food.

Corinna


----------



## MattsPrincess

Thread was about to slip to page 2, so I thought i'd bump it up to share my good news!

We are now, officially, FOR SURE going to DL! We had to change our dates by a week, but who cares? We'll be arriving on Monday the 24th, in the parks 25th-27th, and leaving the 28th.

MHP on the 25th, bought our tickets today.
Happiest Haunts tour at 4pm on the 26th, booked.
Goofy's Kitchen 9am on the 28th, booked.
Costumes and one trick or treat bag purchased.
All that's left to do is pack, and buy our tickets - which we are waiting to do when we get there.


----------



## Saskiwi

dolphingirl47 said:


> We went to the party yesterday and had a ball. Both parties I did were sold out. Yesterday we concentrated on the rides and the decorations. Longest wait was Ghost Galaxy with 25 minutes and Star Tours with 20 minutes. Haunted Mansion Holiday was about 5 minutes and many rides were a walk on. I got photos with the Stormtroopers and the Genie with minimal wait. The longest lines were for food.
> 
> Corinna



Oooh where was the Genie? Would love to get a pic with him! Assume Stormtroopers were somewhere near Star Tours?


----------



## Vala

Saskiwi said:


> Oooh where was the Genie? Would love to get a pic with him!



Last year he was out in front of Aladdin's Oasis, near Jungle Cruise. He was switching off with Jasmine/Prince Ali.


----------



## Vala

A little off topic, but this was on page 2 and I have some Paris pictures after all.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great pictures Vala! Love the ones with the characters.


----------



## poohnpigletCA

We went to the party on 10/11 and it was very crowded.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great costumes!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Saskiwi said:


> Oooh where was the Genie? Would love to get a pic with him! Assume Stormtroopers were somewhere near Star Tours?



The Genie was in Adventureland in a little Arabic looking building near Jungle Cruise. The line for the Storm Troopers was around the exit of Buzz Lightyear.

Corinna


----------



## Diznygrl

I have to say that's one of the better tightrope girl costumes I've seen. Nice job! Where did you get that parasol?


----------



## poohnpigletCA

Diznygrl said:


> I have to say that's one of the better tightrope girl costumes I've seen. Nice job! Where did you get that parasol?



Thank you. Her Aunt made the costume the day before we left because we did not know if we were going to the party. The Parasol came from a local costume shop although I did find many of them on Amazon.

All night she got called Mary Poppins which was funny as her sister was dressed as Mary Poppins (she got called Bo Peep.)


----------



## TheThomsLuvDisney

We returned from DL on Wednesday night and attended Mickey's Halloween Party on Tuesday 10/11.

Highlights:
~Decorations at the park were outstanding!
~We loved our room at the Disneyland Hotel!
~Outdoor fireplace area at Disneyland Hotel was great for the parents after a long day at the park.  We also got to witness the hotel security in action from this location......it was a great spot!!!
~Tons of yummy candy!
~Weather, mid 80's the entire stay.
~Space and HM with Holiday themes!

Lowlights:
~Who knew that Columbus Day weekend was going to be soooooo crowded!
~Lines were crazy.  We got in line for Splash with a 70 minute wait time listed.  By the time we got on, we had waited two hours
~Halloween Party was a bit of a let down. It may have been because our biggest goal was to see characters in costume but the lines were insane. It took about an hour and a half to see Mickey and Minnie!  I had heard some people so excited with the amounts of candy available but really, you could go to Costco and for $10 get a massive bag of candy! I wish they could tweak it just a bit (add more characters, have several Mickey and Minnie's available like they do in WDW).

Overall it was a great trip  but we will be sure to avoid Columbus Day Weekend in the future!


----------



## Diznygrl

poohnpigletCA said:


> Thank you. Her Aunt made the costume the day before we left because we did not know if we were going to the party. The Parasol came from a local costume shop although I did find many of them on Amazon.
> 
> All night she got called Mary Poppins which was funny as her sister was dressed as Mary Poppins (she got called Bo Peep.)




LOL, the same thing happened to me! I went as the tightrope girl last year and while some people recognized who I was, I also got called Mary Poppins at least once. 

Also, WOW to her aunt making the costume in one day! Mine took forever and was very frustrating. Then again I am not a seamstress whatsoever. It was trial and error all the way.


----------



## ToodlesRN

Just returned from a great trip with the family!! the weather was outstanding and seeing Olivia's first reactions to moms Disney fetish was priceless. 

We also went to the Halloween party on the 11th and like others it was super crowded. Friday's party had tickets available when we were entering the park, but heard later they were sold out, so it sounds like the day they sell out.

I am so excited as I was speaking to a DVC member at the park and we got on the subject of Club 33 and the father is a member!!! He said he will make us a reservation for my birthday coming up in December, we exchanged numbers and they already texted me with what dates I would like to go. This has been a goal of mine to eat at Club 33, so on that note I upgraded my 6 day park hopper to a annual pass, the downfall was that my husband and son already walked away from the line to DD and the cast member wouldn't let me upgrade there tickets and I even had his ID with me. So they gave me a pass she called it an extension pass so when we return in December he can upgrade then, as I really don't want to loose on that money I already spent on tickets.


----------



## mafpi

Hi. Just wondering. Thought this would be the place to ask. I'm going to Disneyland on October 31st, but not to the Halloween party. I will be getting there at 8 and leaving around three, when the Halloween guests can get in. Then I will be going to California adventure. My question is, what has been the crowds like before the Halloween party at Disneyland. Thanks for everything.


----------



## chickyann

Feeling a bit homesick for Disneyland right now, so I thought I would share so of my photos from last years very rainy MHP


----------



## Bert Chimneysweep

just over a week till our trip to LA begins, that includes two days at Disney, with a halloween party added on 28 Oct.
Cannot wait now especially seeing as the weather is starting to get cold here in England need a little Fall sunshine


----------



## StephNJer

Just returned from a great trip! We attended the Halloween party on 10/14. All in all, we had a great time. It was pretty busy, lines for the treats moved qickly though. The lines to meet characters were long. We waited about an hour to meet Jack and Sally, but it was totally worth it. They were so much fun and were so much in character, we loved them.

My only complaint is how crazy it was during the transition from the park "closing" at 7, to the Halloween party. For a while, you had all the guests at the park leaving in a mass exodus, and tons of Halloween party attendees coming into the park. It was crazy, and so, SO crowded. Trying to walk into the park against the sea of people leaving the park, was stressful for us. Honestly even though they were checking wristbands through the night, I don't know how they would be able to tell who actually had paid to be there, and who was just still hanging out in the parks from earlier in the day. I think our wristbands were only checked twice, the entire time we were there. It was so crowded, that I think it would be pretty easy to just have been in the park earlier that day, and just sort of lose yourself in the crowd and get to stay at the party for free, essentially. I know they try to make this transition easier by letting party attendees enter the park a few hours early, but honestly, it seemed that the bulk of the party crowd came into the park around the same time we did, which was around 6:00. So in that regard, I feel like it was pretty disorganized. Between 6 and 7, when you had both regular daytime park guests, and party attendees, it was the busiest I have ever seen the park, in all the times I have gone (but I must admit, I haven't been there during New Year's lol!).

Other than that, we had a great time. We got a ton of candy and DD and DS had a blast, so in the end, that's all that matters!


----------



## poohnpigletCA

Diznygrl said:


> LOL, the same thing happened to me! I went as the tightrope girl last year and while some people recognized who I was, I also got called Mary Poppins at least once.
> 
> Also, WOW to her aunt making the costume in one day! Mine took forever and was very frustrating. Then again I am not a seamstress whatsoever. It was trial and error all the way.



Random question, do you have a sister that is a CM?


----------



## TahoeMom

We attended the Halloween party on 10/3 and I wanted to add my thoughts/experiences to this thread.

We arrived at about 5:30 for the 6pm party. It was really crowded for the 30 mins. before the party "started" but it was a bit better after most of the non-party crowd emptied out. However, it was more crowded than I expected. This was our 4th party (2 at DCA and this was our 2nd at DL) and definitely the most crowded we experienced.

The ride lines were pretty short and I think we walked on (or close) to most rides we went on. We were at DLR for 5 days though so we just chose rides that had shorter lines because we had other days to ride whatever we wanted to.

The treat lines were really long at the very beginning (we started in Tomorrowland) but did get a bit better towards the middle and end. The map is not exactly an exact depiction of where the treat stations are and I have a feeling they can change party to party. For example, the OP said the treat line at her party was not near SMGG but it was during ours. There were actually 2 in Tomorrowland on 10/3 - one near SMGG and Capt. EO and the other one snaked through the Innovations entry/exit areas.
The treat trails are not hard to find though - just don't rely completely on the map since it does not show each and every treat trail separately. There were multiple trails in Fantasyland, plus one at Big Thunder Ranch, one in the Golden Horseshoe, etc. I think the only one we didn't get to was the one back by the Princess Fantasy Faire.

We alternated going on rides with going through the treat trails. We did not do any character interactions (lines were too long and we didn't want to wait) or go to any of the dance party locations. (The music was great at Rancho Zocalo though and we got to enjoy it while we waited for BTMRR - our favorite nighttime ride so we rode it a few times.) Last year, my DD and I took a picture with Mickey and Minnie at the Big Thunder Ranch but this year we never saw them - there was a long line at the photo op scene they have set out (all the time, not just the party) near the entrance to the ranch area but we never saw any characters there - I wonder if we just caught it in the transition times. (By the way, although this photo op scene is out all the time, during the non-party times it is just a photo scene that you can take a picture at - we never saw any characters or CMs there.)

We did not watch the parade - we wanted to optimize our treat trail and ride time - but we did watch the fireworks. The fireworks show was awesome and the lighting effects on the castle are so cool. However, our vantage point was not ideal. We were on the left side of the hub facing the castle and many of the fireworks are set off to the left of the castle - which meant they were behind the trees that are near the Plaza Gardens area. We started the party at Tomorrowland and were near Frontierland/NOS when we decided it was time to go wait for the fireworks to start so the left side of the hub was the most convenient for us. I think I would recommend going the other way so the right side of the hub is more convenient. We didn't want to wait for too long for fireworks so we knew we wouldn't have the absolute best spot for the fireworks but we probably could have done better, even arriving 15-20 minutes before they started. One advantage of our spot was that we were right next to the entrance of the Plaza Gardens treat trail which emptied out near the bathrooms near Rancho Zocalo so we got through that trail and out of the hub area pretty quickly.

We ended the night in Fantasyland - we rode Toad at about 10:48 and were off at 10:58 in time to get in line for Peter Pan - we were the last ones in line for the ride that night. It was probably a 15-20 minute line at that point.

My family loves the Halloween party and this year was no exception. I would love it if the crowds were a bit less for the parties though. They did increase the number of treat stations this year so that was good, although I think we brought home about the same amount of candy as last year - TONS!

Oh, one more thing, no Ghirardelli or other specialty candy stations this year. But the "regular" candy they had was pretty good - like last year, Snickers, Reese's, Milky Way, Kit Kat, etc. One thing I noticed is that the kids got a lot better candy handed to them than the adults. I got 5 Tootsie Rolls and 1 Tootsie Pop in one handful when my kids were getting multiple Reese's and Snickers at most stops. I guess I understand this but by the same token, I paid the same entry fee as my kids so probably deserve the same level of treatment, regardless if I am an adult, in costume or not, etc.
However, it is certainly possible that the trail workers change from party to party so that may have just been the case at our party. Other workers on other nights might be different.

We will definitely go again next year if possible! I hope all of you that still have parties to go to this year have a great time!

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Diznygrl

poohnpigletCA said:


> Random question, do you have a sister that is a CM?




Hmm, nope.  But I kind of wish I did.


----------



## merfsko

Just got back and I have to say if it was a near perfect trip!

I went to Friday's Hallowe'en party, and had a blast! We decided to skip rides, and just do characters, treats, fireworks and parade. We came home with about 5.5 lbs of candy, and I think we did all but one trail. We got to meet up with almost all the characters (except Jack Sparrow, I kept missing him!). I actually ended up running into two friends that I worked with at WDW, just by chance, so that was a nice surprise.

I'll hopefully have some pictures to post soon!

As a side note, I have to thank the DIS for making my trip awesome. I had some major issues with my travel-mate, but ignoring that, this truly was commercial-perfect trip, and I really do have to thank all the wonderful DISers here for helping make that happen.  Thanks!


----------



## PittypatBR

Thanks to all the posters who helped this first-timer figure out the ropes.  I went on Oct. 11, and it was indeed VERY crowded.  I thought the Tuesday party would not be as crowded, but I think all the parties must be busy this year.  I went that morning (for early morning hours) and then left for a while around 4.  It was super crowded with the partiers coming in and the day crowd still there.  I came back around 5:40, and they were "sweeping out" the day folks.  I had a fast pass for Star Tours from earlier that I wanted to use while I could!  The lines for the trails were very long at the beginning, so I skipped the ones in Tomorrowland which were crazy and started farther back.  I had already ridden most things I wanted to ride that day, so mainly walked around and enjoyed seeing all the costumes.  I rode a couple of things, saw a little of the parade, and really enjoyed the fireworks.  I find it really odd that they make you stand up for the fireworks, when you could see them much better if they let everyone stay seated.  I left shortly after that, and there were treat stations before the gates giving away PILES of candy.  I agree with an earlier poster that they were giving the adults more tootsie rolls, but if you asked you could get apples, carrots, raisins, plums, and apple chips along with or instead of the candy.  It was a fun experience but I definitely wouldn't do it again for that price.  I'm not sure my grandchildren would even enjoy it that much, because of how crowded it was.


----------



## krispin41

Can't let this drop to page 2!! I will have pics I hope in a few days, my DH and I attended the Party on 10/14. We rode a few rides, did a few trick or treat stops (probably about 5 pounds of candy between us) and watched the fireworks.

We thought it was a lot of fun just seeing everyone dressed up. I loved the decorations and the "scare crows" near the Hub. 

I would definitely splurge again for the tickets! (And next time, I would probably dress up as well.)


----------



## specialks

We've begun our roadtrip to DLR!  I can't wait to experience our first stay at the GCH and to report back about our time at the parks. We're hoping to switch to a 3 day pass when we arrive, but I'm not sure if it will make sense for us. We only got a 2 day pass since we are going to the party on the 25th, but I kind of want to squeeze a few more hours of our faves in on the day we head out.  We'll see...


----------



## krispin41

Two quick pics!

I picked up the darling Halloween Tree while at the Park, and had it shipped home and it arrived to my Dad's house yesterday. I picked it up today, it is sooooo cute!!






And this is the Halloween lanyard and pins I picked out!! I am pin addicted and there were some darling ones available:






Kristan in NorCal


----------



## Queenie122

Great pics! I'm also a pin collector and was really disappointed at the pin selection at the 10/11 party. They only had 2 pins available, I think stitch and maybe donald? But they were expensive and not party related, just Halloweeny. We asked some CM's (3 different ones I think) and they all said that was all that was available. I came home and ordered some off ebay but that kinda makes them less special to me. This is probably the only thing I was not happy with the Halloween party.


----------



## SueTGGR

On the road in a few hours. DH has us staying at DLH tomorrow night with our DVC points and then amazingly got us reservations at my 2nd fav place, Santa Monica (where I grew up)!  such a sweet heart! Such a surprise! 
I will be back with pictures in a few short days!
Later,
Sue


----------



## MattsPrincess

oh my gosh, I MUST get those mickey and minnie ghost pins! way too cute.


----------



## krispin41

Queenie122 said:


> Great pics! I'm also a pin collector and was really disappointed at the pin selection at the 10/11 party. They only had 2 pins available, I think stitch and maybe donald? But they were expensive and not party related, just Halloweeny. We asked some CM's (3 different ones I think) and they all said that was all that was available. I came home and ordered some off ebay but that kinda makes them less special to me. This is probably the only thing I was not happy with the Halloween party.



That's a bummer! I got the majority of these on Saturday the 15th, at the store in Frontierland, however, most of them were behind the counter.

The ghost pins (Mickey & Minnie) were a set.

I'm uploading all my pictures right now to Photobucket. Will be posting some of those soon.


----------



## krispin41

Castle on 10/14:











Space Mountain:


----------



## krispin41




----------



## krispin41

Fireworks show. I took over 200 shots during this time!






The one shot of Zero I could get. He moved so fast!!


----------



## krispin41

More to come I have to get ready for work now (1st day back, ugh!)


----------



## ZanderMan

This was taken yesterday! Very busy in the morning. Going to the MHP tonight! 

I think his smile says it all!


----------



## isisisme

Thanks for the great pics Krispin and ZanderMan! 

It is just adding to my excitment for next week!


----------



## mysteriouspnai

Awesome pictures!! Makes me want to go back NOWWWWWW


----------



## tksbaskets

Really fun updates and pictures.  Thanks for sharing with those of us stuck in cold, rainy, Michigan!


----------



## krispin41

Home from work! More pictures!!

Duffy!






Heimlich!






Villains!


----------



## choccieaddict

oh my, I am about to burst with anticipation! Two more sleeps then we fly stateside. Three more sleeps and it's Party time!

Just wanted to thank everyone for contributing to the thread. Every cold UK morning over the last few weeks I grab my coffee and I check out additions to the thread. And now it's almost my turn!


----------



## StyledSugar

Thanks for all the pics everyone! Three more sleeps until we fly to Vegas and eight more until the Halloween party at DL. Can't waittttttttttttttt!!!


----------



## PoohBearFriends

Thanks for the great pictures.  My girls are so excited.  We are 3 more sleeps then fly down to CA!!!


----------



## CoriCW

These pics are GREAT!!!  4 more sleeps until we leave - 5 more until DL & MHP!!

Maybe I missed it in a previous post - where do you get the sandwiches in the coffins??

ETA:  Never mind - found it!  French Market...


----------



## isisisme

CoriCW said:


> These pics are GREAT!!!  4 more sleeps until we leave - 5 more until DL & MHP!!
> 
> Maybe I missed it in a previous post - where do you get the sandwiches in the coffins??



4 more sleeps for us as well!!!
The sandwiches in the coffins are at French Market next to HM.


----------



## SueTGGR

So we drove home today and I am in the process of uploading the pictures. Turned out we were standing in the perfect spot for the 2nd cavalcade as we were standing in the front hub regrouping before leaving. We discovered it is tougher to get everything done with extra people but we had a great time though. Didn't take the time to go on SMGG, which made me a little sad but maybe that will be my excuse for going next year! Off to photo bucket to upload. Maybe tonight or maybe tomorrow AM. 
Later,
Sue 
PS we didn't hit every station loop and we stayed an extra day in So Cal and still came home with almost 15 lbs of candy (between 3 of us collecting)! A great tip for those of you going still: I had almost forgot to keep the trick or treat bags out as we were leaving. I told DH we couldn't hit all but we needed to stop at the ones on the way out. I walked over with DMIL and her step-son. DH and DS waited at the turnstiles as they were ready to drop. Silly them! The cast member saw that I only had a handful in my bag (as the rest was in DH's backpack), she grabbed a HUGE handful and said, "Someone has to take care of Mom!" then proceeded to hold my bag in the cart and fill it up with the other hand. I walked over to my DS and showed him and he was grabbing his bag and walking quickly over to get his share, too.  Love Disney generosity and it's amazing cast members!


----------



## Sherry E

I didn't get 15 pounds of candy...or 25.  There have been a couple of folks who said they got (in the neighborhood of) 5 - 6 pounds, and that's what I think I got.  That sounds about right for what was in my bag.  Maybe I got 10 pounds at most, but that's being really generous.  Perhaps the CM's handing out candy are more generous now than they were on 10/3??  Also, I think they hand out more candy towards the end of the night, whereas I collected all of my candy before the fireworks.  Timing could make a difference as well.

As I mentioned when I came back from that party a few weeks ago, there is certainly more candy given out than anyone would know what to do with, and you won't feel deprived of candy at all - it's a ridiculous amount of candy - but we did stop at every single treat trail and every treat station (except for the French Market) and my haul was nowhere near what others have said they got. 

I do wish I could go to the party a second time this year!  I am in the mood to go to again, for some reason, although I can't because I have to focus on the big holiday DLR trip.


----------



## specialks

We've arrived!  Hit both parks tonight after checking in to the GCH. Finally left when the girls just couldn't handle anymore. However, we got to ride IASW which was our goal for adding a day, since it's set to go into holiday overlay rehab tomorrow.  As we were leaving DL @ 11pm, there were still people lining up to get a photo with the Mickey pumpkin. It really is cute at night, lit up.  I've only seen/noticed it in the daytime.  Also to note, the GCH gift shop has Christmas stuff out on display...


----------



## Raya

StyledSugar said:


> Thanks for all the pics everyone! Three more sleeps until we fly to Vegas and eight more until the Halloween party at DL. Can't waittttttttttttttt!!!



We leave for Vegas after just one more sleep! Any chance we'll see you at the PBR Finals?  I'm sure we're the only family combining that event with Halloweentime.


----------



## SueTGGR

Here are a few of the pictures. I have to say that I didn't think it was all that crowded. The only thing we waited too long for was HMH but that was a request and I didn't want to deny them. But honestly, I thought it would have been better to wait until after the party actually started. We probably waited 45+ minutes?  The other rides were walk on that we went to. We didn't hit that many though. That included Star Tours. I think it took us about 5 minutes?  
OH, if you want a picture with the Pumpkin, I think it comes out better during the daytime. Comparing our pictures from last year (daylight) and this year (nighttime), it looks much better in the day. But we didn't have to wait at all this year. Also, if you want a picture of Mickey and Minnie a line starts to form back by the Round-up before 7pm. We kind of stumbled on it after the HMH and maybe waited about 10 minutes before they showed up and then maybe another 5-10 minutes for the people in front of us to take pictures. TIP-have someone stay in line to hold your place and take the kids through the trick or treat station that runs through the Round-Up area. Also, the pumpkin area was not lit up so the only way I got to see the pumpkins was because my camera has a flash and I looked at them later on my computer.  Even one of the cast members mentioned that they didn't know why it was dark over in that corner.
OK here we go:




















This is on top of the cart that has Candy! Did they have these last year?




And the Parade Begins!




















Our stash with our Coffin. not sure who likes it more DS or DH?


----------



## krispin41

Great pictures!! My DH and I only hit about two trick or treat trails, and between us, maybe 5 pounds of candy...I wish we had explored a bit more, but this was his first trip to DL and he wanted to do some of the rides. I really wanted to see the parade, however, we compromised on the fireworks. I think our longest wait was actually for candy, but we waited about 15 minutes for Space Mountain.


----------



## Dizneydaz

Got back from WDW last Wed. and I was still on the fence about going to the party tomorrow but it is SOLD OUT! Yikes! Also SO on Friday (even though it's more expensive). So it looks like we won't be going this year. Looks like I saved almost $100 and having to eat so much candy! Our trip to WDW really cut down on the days we could do the party at DLR.  Tix are still available for Halloween but I don't want to go that day.  Actually, I'm glad I didn't already buy my tix for tomorrow as I don't want to go on a SO day.  

Next year we'll have to plan on going earlier in the month. 

May go for a visit tomorrow anyway, or possibly on Thursday. We were there on the first day of the party and I noticed a huge influx of guests starting at 4 p.m.    Thursday should be quieter.


----------



## twopeasonepod

Whoa, sold out???  Hopefully not for the 31st.

Packing everything, including their gigantic Clone Trooper voice-changing helmets, which each take up an entire suitcase on their own and they will end up carrying anyway (due to regulations).  But hey, anything for the kids!

Sorry for not reading the whole thread, but what is the consensus on best spot for kids to watch the fireworks?


----------



## Dizneydaz

twopeasonepod said:


> Whoa, sold out???  Hopefully not for the 31st.
> 
> Packing everything, including their gigantic Clone Trooper voice-changing helmets, which each take up an entire suitcase on their own and they will end up carrying anyway (due to regulations).  But hey, anything for the kids!
> 
> Sorry for not reading the whole thread, but what is the consensus on best spot for kids to watch the fireworks?



31st still shows tickets available.


----------



## twopeasonepod

Cool, we've had our tix for awhile, since this has become a family tradition.

Love seeing all the pumpkin/costume/parade/everything photos!


----------



## ToodlesRN

twopeasonepod said:


> Whoa, sold out???  Hopefully not for the 31st.
> 
> Packing everything, including their gigantic Clone Trooper voice-changing helmets, which each take up an entire suitcase on their own and they will end up carrying anyway (due to regulations).  But hey, anything for the kids!
> 
> Sorry for not reading the whole thread, but what is the consensus on best spot for kids to watch the fireworks?



When we went on the 11th there was a sign that said tickets were available for the party, a couple hours later they had sold out signs. It was the same on the 14th Friday it looks like they sell out before the party starts.


----------



## candygirlIRE

Sherry E said:


> I didn't get 15 pounds of candy...or 25.  There have been a couple of folks who said they got (in the neighborhood of) 5 - 6 pounds, and that's what I think I got.  That sounds about right for what was in my bag.  Maybe I got 10 pounds at most, but that's being really generous.  Perhaps the CM's handing out candy are more generous now than they were on 10/3??



We were there on the 3rd and we came back to the hotel with EASY 20lbs of candy - I would even say maybe 25lbs!! Seriously, we got loads!! We gave about half of it to the hotel staff as we couldn't fit it in our suitcases!! LOL

Now, there were 4 of us collecting candy, I wonder if that made a difference - they even gave the baby a bag, but we only collected the "healthy" options for her, so I am not counting it 



You know those freeze dried apples they gave out! SHE FREAKIN LOVED THOSE!! I wish I had bought like 4 large bags to bring home! I thought they were pretty nasty myself 


I love seeing everyone's pics!! Very cool --- still sorting through all mine - and activating the PHOTOPASS photos tomorrow! WHOOHOO!!

I miss Disneyland


----------



## StyledSugar

Raya said:


> We leave for Vegas after just one more sleep! Any chance we'll see you at the PBR Finals?  I'm sure we're the only family combining that event with Halloweentime.



You are not the only ones........we had seriously considered taking in the PBR Finals as well. Typical Albertans I guess.  We decided to wait and see since the days we were looking at aren't sold out. We're going with other people so we'll see how the day plays out I guess.

Have a great time at both!!


----------



## merrrydeath

My BFF planned a VERY last minute trip to DLR for her birthday/Halloween and just invited me along. Yeah, this weekend. Let's just say her "planning" style is nothing like mine(months and months in advance). So while not knowing all the details makes me super anxious, I'm going. I think I might be a little crazy. 

See, we live 6 hours away and I work until 4pm on Saturday and have to be back to work by 11am on Tuesday. It wasn't possible for me to drive with her and our other 4 friends who are going. Well, just so happens that I had a United Airlines gift certificate(from a really bad flight delay earlier this year) that I had no idea what to use on. So it's going to be intense, but I'm going to fly down this Saturday night(arrive at LAX at 8:30) and then fly back up early Tuesday to be able to get to work in time. JUST booked my flight and bought my Halloween party ticket. I have no idea where we are staying, when we will be at the parks, how we will get to the parks... etc. I'm going to try to go with the flow without too much anxiety though. I AM excited. 

Quick question though, does anyone know what "sold out" means for a Halloween Party? How many tickets they sell, how crowded it will be? I've never been to one so I don't know if there are things I should do in a certain order.


----------



## Sherry E

merrrydeath said:


> My BFF planned a VERY last minute trip to DLR for her birthday/Halloween and just invited me along. Yeah, this weekend. Let's just say her "planning" style is nothing like mine(months and months in advance). So while not knowing all the details makes me super anxious, I'm going. I think I might be a little crazy.
> 
> See, we live 6 hours away and I work until 4pm on Saturday and have to be back to work by 11am on Tuesday. It wasn't possible for me to drive with her and our other 4 friends who are going. Well, just so happens that I had a United Airlines gift certificate(from a really bad flight delay earlier this year) that I had no idea what to use on. So it's going to be intense, but I'm going to fly down this Saturday night(arrive at LAX at 8:30) and then fly back up early Tuesday to be able to get to work in time. JUST booked my flight and bought my Halloween party ticket. I have no idea where we are staying, when we will be at the parks, how we will get to the parks... etc. I'm going to try to go with the flow without too much anxiety though. I AM excited.
> 
> Quick question though, does anyone know what "sold out" means for a Halloween Party? How many tickets they sell, how crowded it will be? I've never been to one so I don't know if there are things I should do in a certain order.



Yay!  Meredith, I'm so glad you're getting in a Halloween trip!  And you'll be there on Halloween night - something I've always wanted to do.

You'll be hitting both holiday seasons at DLR this year (you've still got your December GCH visit on the agenda, right?)  ! 

One cool thing is that the snow has already appeared on the Castle, so if you stand in the right spot with the camera, you should be able to get some good 'crossover' pictures of pumpkins or other Halloween-ish stuff with the Castle/snow in the background.  I love those rare "2 holidays colliding" photos that people seem to get every so often!

As far as the MHP tickets selling out, I take that to mean that the pre-order tickets sell out, but that there will still be some tickets available at the ticket booths on the day of the event (but at full price, not the discounted pre-order price, obviously).  I have to assume that DLR factors in a certain number of 'last minute' MHP guests - people who are probably in the parks that day, and for whatever reason did not make MHP plans until the last minute - and keeps some tickets available for them.

I found the 10/3 party (a Monday night) to be quite crowded.  I know everyone has different perceptions of what they feel is too crowded or bearable.  I did not find it to be unbearable, but it was definitely way more crowded than I would have expected for a Monday night.  I was actually surprised at how many people were there.

So I can only imagine that a Halloween night party will be hoppin' and very, very busy!  Some folks say that the lines for rides are long. Some folks say they are short.  Some folks don't bother with rides during the party at all.

I'm not sure what your priorities are, but I know that Jessica (who was at the MHP on the night I was there) prefers to do most of her character photos first, then see the Cavalcade/parade and then the Halloween fireworks. She saves the candy collecting for last.  Maybe you will want to do the MHP how she does it.

I, however, wanted to get all my candy first - because I knew we (funatdisney/Liza and I) would have to leave the party one hour early and I wanted to be able to see the cavalcade/parade and fireworks.  So we skipped the character photos (those tend to have very, very long lines, if you hit them mid-party rather than early on) and headed straight for all the treat trails.  Some of the treat trails lines were really long but moved fast (like at the Golden Horseshoe).  Some were long and moved slowly (like at POTC).  Some of the trails had no people at all (like at the Halloween Round-Up - Big Thunder Ranch area).  

After we got our candy (we went to every trail and stop except for the French Market), we watched the cavalcade (sort of) and then the Halloween Screams fireworks.  Then we left one hour early.  If we had stayed for the extra hour, I'm not sure how many character photos we could have gotten in.

I think I decided that for me, personally, I would have to do the MHP on 2 separate nights to get to all the character photos and hit all the treat stops along all the treat trails.  We really only had time to conquer the candy and do the cavalcade/fireworks.  There was no time for us to hit the character photo ops.  If we had done all the character photos first instead, I don't think I would have had time to get any candy.  I think I would really need 2 nights - OR I would just do one night and hit only some treat trails and some character photo spots to have a mix of both.

Also, you have to figure in any time you spend stopping to take your own photos (of scenery or whatever).

Others say, however, that they have gotten it all done in one night - so I guess it's different for everyone.

There are treat trails all over the place, from the far corners of DL (like the Princess Fantasy Faire) to unexpected places like queues for certain rides (POTC and something in Fantasyland - can't recall which dark ride it was), to Pixie Hollow.  Innoventions has some.  The Golden Horseshoe actually has some cute Halloween stuff inside the building (look up on the balconies too) so it is worthwhile to go in there for candy.  Anyway, the trails are all over. In fact, half the fun for me was to ignore the so-called "map" the CM's give out and just sort of 'discover' all the trails on our own, only occasionally glancing at the map to see if we were overlooking anything major.


----------



## candygirlIRE

Sherry E said:


> I found the 10/3 party (a Monday night) to be quite crowded.  I know everyone has different perceptions of what they feel is too crowded or bearable.  I did not find it to be unbearable, but it was definitely way more crowded than I would have expected for a Monday night.  I was actually surprised at how many people were there.



Yes, I agree it was super crowded... I thought for sure that it would be not so busy being a Monday and at the START of the month... but we were way wrong  But we still enjoyed ourselves and I think the longest line we saw for rides was of course Peter Pan (40mins - pretty good compared to the 60 mins we spent in line a couple of days later hahaha). Space Mtn was only 15-20 mins I think, went super fast!


----------



## pudinhd

We attended the party on Friday, 10/21.  We were in line to get our wristbands talking with some people ahead of us & a child asked a cast member how many tickets had been sold that day.  She said she didn't know, but when I mentioned I had read online that the guess was about 20,000 tickets, the cast member said not even close to 20,000.  She said not even half that...    Later that night I asked my husband about how many people he thought were currently in the park and he said about 25,000.


----------



## MattsPrincess

Just wrapped up day 2 of 4, as well as our MHP. Crowds have been very good, the best we've dealt with on any trip so far.

I was surprised yesterday to see a bit of snow on the center of the castle, and even more surprised to see that a little more had fallen by rope drop this morning!

MHP was a lot of fun! We both filled our bags about half way, but we had big bags. Character lines were the worst. We met Jack Sparrow, Hook, Wendy, Peter Pan, Storm Troopers, Pooh, Eeyore, Rabbit, Aladdin, Jasmine...I think there may have been more but can't recall who at the moment. Line for Mickey and Minnie was CRAZY, didn't even try. Rides were all basically walk on. Loved the dance parties, especially the Pirate Palooza one. A few characters came out and danced there.

But overall, good crowds, low waits, fun interactions, etc. 

I'm surprised at the lack of Halloween merchandise though, I must say. When were here last November it seemed like everything was xmas themed...not so much with the Halloween stuff.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

I'm back from our 1st WDW vacation.  It was fabulous!!  I have to report that WDW does have gingerbread mickey cookies and they taste just as magnificant as the DL ones!!! I found them at Goofy's Candy Co.  I wanted to check at another bakery but never found my way to one .  In hind sight, I should have taken a picture to offer proof.  It was the same size, same white buttons, same chocolate dipped mickey ears, and soft cookie that I've seen (and enjoyed) in numerous bake shops in DL.


----------



## PoohBearFriends

https://www.facebook.com/index.php?...60592917&set=o.238585929509313&type=1&theater

Facebook Disneyland Halloween site has the picture of the cool ghost family people were talking about.


----------



## isisisme

we leave tomorrow morning!! I am so incredibly excited.  I always get nervous about the flight (always do until the plane is in the air). 
Now, on to laundry and packing.


----------



## MattsPrincess

Crowds were a little heavier today, but still manageable.

Had our Happiest Haunts tour today. I though it was cheesy, but in a cute way. A little long, maybe, but enjoyed it.

Oh, and DAISY DUCK WAS OUT TODAY!!!


----------



## swx72

We went to our first ever DL Halloween party on 10/3/11 and had great fun.  I've just blogged about it for my family back in the UK to see what went on and thought I'd share the link with you.

http://johnandsigrid.wordpress.com/2011/10/27/our-week-in-california-100211-100811-mickeys-halloween-party/


----------



## Saskiwi

Did our first ever MHP on Tuesday night - crowded but lots of fun.  Photos with Jack Skellington, riding HMH and getting candy were our priorities, as we are on a 14 day pass we have HEAPS of time to do rides..

We queued for ages to get that photo, but Jack was great and spent so long talking to DS9 ( who was a hitchhiking ghost) - it made his night!

We found some candy trail queues moved really slow and others were very speedy - POTC and the one through the Village Haus restaurant in FL were both fast.

We watched the first parade from beside the castle, opposite Pixie Hollow and then moved immediately to the front of the castle and waited for the fireworks, which was a great spot - super crowded, but you got to watch the full effects.

The fireworks were great - almost as good as Remember... to me.

Thanks for all the tips and help on this thread and others - we are haing a blast enjoying our first Halloween - and it is fun starting to spot little bits of Christmas creeping into the park too - snow on the castle, decorations going up...


----------



## MattsPrincess

Observation. They say you can't wear your costumes other than at the party. However, I saw many adults wearing obvious costumes (as in, no possible way they could be mistaken for everyday clothing) walking around the park all day. And not just any day, but yesterday...Wednesday...when there was no party at all. Not sure if that's not really the rule, or it isn't well enforced, or what.


----------



## disneychrista

MattsPrincess said:


> Observation. They say you can't wear your costumes other than at the party. However, I saw many adults wearing obvious costumes (as in, no possible way they could be mistaken for everyday clothing) walking around the park all day.



Yes, I saw the same thing. I think they "relax" the rules a bit during the Halloween season. But I am sure you wouldn't be let in if you were in an out costume.


----------



## nunzia

pudinhd said:


> We attended the party on Friday, 10/21.  We were in line to get our wristbands talking with some people ahead of us & a child asked a cast member how many tickets had been sold that day.  She said she didn't know, but when I mentioned I had read online that the guess was about 20,000 tickets, the cast member said not even close to 20,000.  She said not even half that...    Later that night I asked my husband about how many people he thought were currently in the park and he said about 25,000.



That was our night also! We kind of got stuck back by the ranch with a slow mover who wouldn't get off of a bench so that kinda dragged us down and it is DARK back there..wish we would have kept moving..never even made it to Tomorrowland::::::: live and learn


----------



## nunzia

Goofy_Mom said:


> I'm back from our 1st WDW vacation.  It was fabulous!!  I have to report that WDW does have gingerbread mickey cookies and they taste just as magnificant as the DL ones!!! I found them at Goofy's Candy Co.  I wanted to check at another bakery but never found my way to one .  In hind sight, I should have taken a picture to offer proof.  It was the same size, same white buttons, same chocolate dipped mickey ears, and soft cookie that I've seen (and enjoyed) in numerous bake shops in DL.



I saw Mickey Gingerbread cookies at Marceline's in DTD.


----------



## Saskiwi

MattsPrincess said:


> Observation. They say you can't wear your costumes other than at the party. However, I saw many adults wearing obvious costumes (as in, no possible way they could be mistaken for everyday clothing) walking around the park all day. And not just any day, but yesterday...Wednesday...when there was no party at all. Not sure if that's not really the rule, or it isn't well enforced, or what.



We noticed that - also in the MHP material it states that costumes must not obscure the eyes or involve  "weapons that could be mistaken for real weapons"  - or words to that effect... 
We saw people in costumes with masks and headpieces that completely covered their heads, eyes and all, and a lot of weapons! We had told the boys they couldn't take in toy swords or daggers, but lots of kids had ninja swords, pirate swords, the whole armoury, so I would disregard those two  "rules" if going in future


----------



## MattsPrincess

Aw, poor little thread was way back on page 3!

Just thought i'd post to let everyone know i've completed my trip report, so feel free to check it out, link in my signature.

I'll add some pics in here over the next few days, too.


----------



## Sherry E

_"Serpents and spiders, tail of a rat
      call in the spirits wherever they're at.


   Rap on a table, it's time to respond,
      send us a message from somewhere beyond.

   Goblins and ghoulies from last Halloween
      awaken the spirits with your tambourine.

   Creepies and crawlies, toads in a pond
      let there be music from regions beyond.


   Wizards and witches wherever you dwell
      give us a hint by ringing a bell."_






*HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!!! *​ 

























































































































*Thank you for joining me for another fun-filled season in this thread that celebrates:*








_*Thank you so much to everyone who has participated, exchanged information and shared their experiences of DLR during this most bewitching season!*_

*Of course, the Halloween at DLR Superthread will remain accessible and active year-round (the link can always be found in Mary Jos main Info sticky at the top of the page, under Holiday Planning).  *


*In the meantime, and until next Halloween, I invite you to join me (and many other DLR Yuletide fans) over in the Disneyland at Christmas Time Superthread as we await the holiday season start date on November 14th.  We cover all aspects of the season also share lots of breaking news and photos!* 

*The first 3 posts on Page 1 of the Christmas Superthread have lots of information and links to even more information.  Plus, since August we have been doing a weekly Monday countdown to the holidays, along with a new photo theme with each countdown which focuses on one particular area or highlight of the yearly festivities.  Today's theme is, of course, Haunted Mansion Holiday!!*



_*Have a spooky, spellbinding and absolutely enchanting Halloween!!*_​


----------



## I'm mikey

Happy Halloween!


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Fantastic pics I'm Mikey!


----------



## MattsPrincess

some photos from my trip-

Halloween at Disneyland


----------



## I'm mikey

DisneyIsMagical said:


> Fantastic pics I'm Mikey!




Thank you very much.


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

Those are first rate photos Im Mikey!


----------



## MattsPrincess

Don't know if he is always holding this or if it's the last remnant of candy corn acres? Thought i'd share this one anyways:





And some Halloween characters:





















 (he was trying to steal my bracelet!)


----------



## MattsPrincess

Pumpkin Palooza!


----------



## twopeasonepod

Had a great time at Mickey's Party even though we were freezing!


----------



## SnowWhite09

twopeasonepod said:


> Had a great time at Mickey's Party even though we were freezing!



Awesome costumes!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I have finally uploaded some of the photos from the September 30th Halloween party to Photobucket. The photos were taken between 4:00 and 6:00PM. Credit for the photos goes to Jennifer McNeil Photography (www.imajenn.com).

















































































Corinna


----------



## tksbaskets

twopeasonepod said:


> Had a great time at Mickey's Party even though we were freezing!



Just adorable!

Corinna I loved your pictures.  Looks like you were having a blast


----------



## StyledSugar

Great pics everyone! We attended the 31st party and had a great time, although it was a little chilly. Fun times though! We just got back the other day so I'll put up a trip report with some pics this weekend. Thanks to everyone here for the great advice!


----------



## I❤MICKEY

Does anyone know when the dates will be announced for 2012? During our New Year's trip we upgraded to an AP. Hoping to go during Halloween but would prefer September due to school schedules.


----------



## Sherry E

I❤MICKEY;43718500 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when the dates will be announced for 2012? During our New Year's trip we upgraded to an AP. Hoping to go during Halloween but would prefer September due to school schedules.



Hi there!

Traditionally, we never find out the official Halloween Time season start dates quite this early in the year.  Last year our helpful DIS'er jernysgirl (Kim) happened to be the first one to find out the season dates, which put to rest all of our educated guessing, and those dates were actually released much, much earlier in 2011 than they had been in previous years.  

I am assuming that the important dates for seasons and events and things like that at DLR have already been set.  (They probably had some big planning meeting at the start of the year and mapped it all out.)  For whatever reason, Disney chooses to not release them immediately (perhaps because they may change the dates).

If I recall, last year we learned the Halloween _season_ dates before we found out the Halloween _party_ dates.  Prior to that it had been the other way around (party dates first, then season dates).

So...if this year follow's last year's lead, we will learn the Mickey's Halloween _party_ dates in *May* (probably on the AP holder section of the DLR website, where they will announce dates for ticket pre-orders), which means we would hopefully learn the Halloween Time _season_ dates before May...hopefully by March or April.

But Disney is very sneaky, and just as soon as we think we have them nailed down to a pattern they switch things up on us!!

You can more or less narrow down what the season dates will be - and the party dates, too, for that matter.  It will be something like this:

The Halloween Time season will most likely begin on Friday, September 14 (maybe too early?) *or* Friday, September 21...or somewhere in between, like Monday, 9/17.

Halloween Time will most likely end immediately after Halloween (which is on a Wednesday this year) and not extend all the way to Sunday, 11/4.  

Mickey's Halloween Party will likely begin on either Friday, September 28, or Friday, October 5.  It will likely be held on every Friday and Tuesday in October, along with Halloween/Wednesday being the final party night.  They might throw in a couple of Mondays too.

I hope that gives you a good idea of when things will happen!


----------



## I❤MICKEY

Sherry E said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Traditionally, we never find out the official Halloween Time season start dates quite this early in the year.  Last year our helpful DIS'er jernysgirl (Kim) happened to be the first one to find out the season dates, which put to rest all of our educated guessing, and those dates were actually released much, much earlier in 2011 than they had been in previous years.
> 
> I am assuming that the important dates for seasons and events and things like that at DLR have already been set.  (They probably had some big planning meeting at the start of the year and mapped it all out.)  For whatever reason, Disney chooses to not release them immediately (perhaps because they may change the dates).
> 
> If I recall, last year we learned the Halloween _season_ dates before we found out the Halloween _party_ dates.  Prior to that it had been the other way around (party dates first, then season dates).
> 
> So...if this year follow's last year's lead, we will learn the Mickey's Halloween _party_ dates in *May* (probably on the AP holder section of the DLR website, where they will announce dates for ticket pre-orders), which means we would hopefully learn the Halloween Time _season_ dates before May...hopefully by March or April.
> 
> But Disney is very sneaky, and just as soon as we think we have them nailed down to a pattern they switch things up on us!!
> 
> You can more or less narrow down what the season dates will be - and the party dates, too, for that matter.  It will be something like this:
> 
> The Halloween Time season will most likely begin on Friday, September 14 (maybe too early?) *or* Friday, September 21...or somewhere in between, like Monday, 9/17.
> 
> Halloween Time will most likely end immediately after Halloween (which is on a Wednesday this year) and not extend all the way to Sunday, 11/4.
> 
> Mickey's Halloween Party will likely begin on either Friday, September 28, or Friday, October 5.  It will likely be held on every Friday and Tuesday in October, along with Halloween/Wednesday being the final party night.  They might throw in a couple of Mondays too.
> 
> I hope that gives you a good idea of when things will happen!



Thank you Sherry. I really appreciate the info. We may just do a long weekend at the end of September so we can do the Party. I want to get as much use as possible out of my AP.  It's somewhat hard as we live in Utah.


----------



## Sherry E

I❤MICKEY;43719220 said:
			
		

> Thank you Sherry. I really appreciate the info. We may just do a long weekend at the end of September so we can do the Party. I want to get as much use as possible out of my AP.  It's somewhat hard as we live in Utah.



You're very welcome!

I totally understand the need to get as much use out of the AP as possible before it expires!  And...since you just had a holiday time trip to DLR (which I hope went well and was amazing for you!), it makes sense to want to do Halloween Time too!  You know I am a sucker for both the Halloween and Christmas seasons at DLR so any excuse to experience both of them is something I am 100% in favor of!!!  (That is enabler speak, of course!)

I think that sounds good - doing the late September trip.  Even though Mickey's Halloween party could possibly start on Friday, October 5, I think that may be too late.  I think that a 9/28 date is more likely.  It's a fun party.  I am already starting to get anxious for Halloween Time to kick off and the year barely just began!  Only 8 more months to go!


----------



## ashnjam

I thought i read somewhere that POTC was closed during Halloween time last year. I hope this is not true as it was closed for our families first trip to WDW and would really stink if it is closed during our first trip ever to DLR. Please someone tell me something to make me feel better.


----------



## Sherry E

ashnjam said:


> I thought i read somewhere that POTC was closed during Halloween time last year. I hope this is not true as it was closed for our families first trip to WDW and would really stink if it is closed during our first trip ever to DLR. Please someone tell me something to make me feel better.



ashnjam -

Don't worry!

It's very true that POTC was closed last year - for about 2-1/2 months, to be exact.  It was closed by Labor Day, I think, and it reopened up by Thanksgiving, so the whole Halloween Time season was missing POTC.

BUT...never fear!  The only reason POTC was closed for that long was because it was undergoing a major refurbishment of some kind - which is all part of getting the entire resort ready for what Disney expects will be many people descending upon its parks this year when California Adventure's makeover is complete.  Lots of things have already received or will receive a bit of freshening up before Summer, when Cars Land is expected to open.  For example, right now there is a big block of the Main Street stores which are closed as Carnation Cafe is expanded.  Disneyland Hotel has had a major overhaul as well.  These things are all part of the 'getting Disneyland Resort ready for the Summer' endeavor.

I highly doubt POTC will be closed again this coming Halloween season, and even if it had to close for a refurb, I doubt it would be closed all season long again.


----------



## SpiritedHaunts

I am trying, again, to make a trip to DLR this year. One of my daughters dreams is to see the Haunted Mansion overlay.

Right now I have booked two weeks at two different hotels. I have both September 11-19 and October 30 -November 7th. I think that the overlay will not be completed by the September dates. Does this seem right?

Also, would going over Halloween be a more busy or more stressful time? My daughter has some over-stimulation issues and I know we would have more fun if we could avoid a crush of people.

And lastly, we have rooms at the Sheraton Garden Grove and the Sheraton Park (still desperately looking for the castle Sheraton). Any recommendations on which one is better/ less stressful to stay in?


----------



## Sherry E

SpiritedHaunts said:


> I am trying, again, to make a trip to DLR this year. One of my daughters dreams is to see the Haunted Mansion overlay.
> 
> Right now I have booked two weeks at two different hotels. I have both September 11-19 and October 30 -November 7th. I think that the overlay will not be completed by the September dates. Does this seem right?
> 
> Also, would going over Halloween be a more busy or more stressful time? My daughter has some over-stimulation issues and I know we would have more fun if we could avoid a crush of people.
> 
> And lastly, we have rooms at the Sheraton Garden Grove and the Sheraton Park (still desperately looking for the castle Sheraton). Any recommendations on which one is better/ less stressful to stay in?



SpiritedHaunts - 

Hi there!

Okay, let's see...I don't know anything about the 2 Sheraton hotels so I can't offer any insight in that area, but hopefully some of our other DIS'ers can.

As for the dates...we don't know the official Halloween Time season dates yet.  If they follow tradition at DLR and begin the season on a Friday, then the start date should either be 9/14/12 or 9/21/12.  For some reason I keep thinking that 9/14 seems a few days too early, but I don't know.

If DLR follows what they did for this past Christmas/holiday season, they may surprise us and do something like start HalloweenTime on a Monday - like maybe 9/17/12.

So somewhere between 9/14 and 9/21, I am pretty sure HalloweenTime will begin - and the starting date of the season is when Haunted Mansion Holiday will be up and running.  If it begins on 9/14 or 9/17, then you will be in luck for at least a few days.  We may not find out the official season dates for a few months, but hopefully sooner!

Mickey's Halloween Party will likely begin on 9/28/12 or 10/5/12.

As for Halloween Time crowds...I personally think that both parks will see a bit of an increase in crowds from Summer on through the rest of the year, due to all the new things set to debut in California Adventure.  This doesn't mean that it will be uncontrollably crowded or jam-packed every single day, but I just tend to think that the curiosity factor (and the expected media blitz/PR) will attract a lot of people in the second half of the year.

However, the September dates would probably be okay.  I was at DLR on opening day of Halloween Time last year (9/16/11), and California Adventure was practically a ghost town - of course, I don't expect it to be that way this year, but I definitely think that a lot of people are back in school around mid-to-late September and so there would be a bit of a drop in crowds.  October tends to get really busy these days.

As for the late October/early November dates, those last couple of days of October will be really busy, I think, but those early November dates will likely be pretty mild, crowd-wise.


----------



## Virgoinab

Hi Sherry, and other wonderful contributors to this fantastic thread.

It is because of this thread that we are going back to do halloween, cause I love it, but this thread sealed the deal, so thank you.

Question, we are going to go this year from Oct 7 - Oct 13, now I expect the Sun and Mon to be busy, since that Monday is an American holiday correct?  However, are there any other major school closures that week?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Sherry E

Virgoinab said:


> Hi Sherry, and other wonderful contributors to this fantastic thread.
> 
> It is because of this thread that we are going back to do halloween, cause I love it, but this thread sealed the deal, so thank you.
> 
> Question, we are going to go this year from Oct 7 - Oct 13, now I expect the Sun and Mon to be busy, since that Monday is an American holiday correct?  However, are there any other major school closures that week?
> 
> Thanks for your help



Virgoinab -

Hello to you, too! 

Thank you so much for the kind words about the thread (and the amazing people who have contributed to it!!).  I'm so glad that it helped you decide to make a Halloween trip to DLR.

You're absolutely right - our Columbus Day is going to be on Monday, October 8th this year.  So, as with any holiday weekend, it should be pretty busy.

I am not sure of the school closure dates for 2012.  In some cases it has seemed as though many schools were out until right after Columbus Day and other times it seemed like certain schools were on break until a week after that.

Last year one of our wonderful DIS'ers, *specialks*, posted a poll on the DIS, asking when various Fall school breaks were taking place in 2011.  After surveying the results of her poll to find that many schools were on break in the first half of October - combined with the fact that certain hotel discounts for DLR hotels were only good in the second half of October - we concluded that the second half of October was probably going to be less busy overall, and that the first couple of weeks of the month would be more crowded.

So I would guess that quite a few schools (and this may include schools in neighboring states - not even necessarily schools in California only) will be on break up to about mid-October (more or less).


----------



## isisisme

SpiritedHaunts said:


> I am trying, again, to make a trip to DLR this year. One of my daughters dreams is to see the Haunted Mansion overlay.
> 
> Right now I have booked two weeks at two different hotels. I have both September 11-19 and October 30 -November 7th. I think that the overlay will not be completed by the September dates. Does this seem right?
> 
> Also, would going over Halloween be a more busy or more stressful time? My daughter has some over-stimulation issues and I know we would have more fun if we could avoid a crush of people.



We have been going for Halloween for years. Last year I think is a good indication how this following Halloween will be. The weekend before Halloween was pretty crowded. I would say that Sat was pretty close to full on summer crowds. Halloween was a little busy during the day, but not too bad. However, the day after Halloween was significantly less busy. It was lovely!! f we go for Halloween this year (we might swap out for Christmas), we will arrive on either Sunday afternoon or Monday. Sunday if we want to do F!.


----------



## Staceycs

Hi Everyone, I have been loving reading your posts today!

I am very excited to say that we have just booked flights and will be in Disneyland from *September 20th to 26th*, for our very first trip to America in Halloween Time!!  

I understand that Disney doesn't realease official season dates just yet, but if we are lucky, I'm hoping the season starts on Friday the 21st. For everyone who has been before, can I please ask:
- Does anyone know if *all *decorations are up by season opening date, or would they continue to add things up until the start of October?
- Are fireworks a weekend-only thing at this time?
- Is there a Halloween-themed parade that runs daily (or is it only at the Party?) and would this begin with season opening?
- Would characters dress in their Halloween themed costumes from this early, or would they still be in normal costumes?

I really appreciate your help with this guys! I'm sure many of you have been at this time, where the season just starts and isn't in full swing yet.

I am very much in gratitude, Stacey


----------



## Tarijeno

Hey everybody,

We have prospective dates lined up for September 14-20. I know in the last few years that both the Haunted Mansion and Space Mountain reopen from their holiday layover closures on the middle friday of September (the third friday typically). Is it safe to assume that both rides will reopen on the 14th, then?

We're picking dates that will (hopefully) be less crowded than those in October, and will feature minimal ride closures.


----------



## Sherry E

Staceycs said:


> Hi Everyone, I have been loving reading your posts today!
> 
> I am very excited to say that we have just booked flights and will be in Disneyland from *September 20th to 26th*, for our very first trip to America in Halloween Time!!
> 
> I understand that Disney doesn't realease official season dates just yet, but if we are lucky, I'm hoping the season starts on Friday the 21st. For everyone who has been before, can I please ask:
> - Does anyone know if *all *decorations are up by season opening date, or would they continue to add things up until the start of October?
> - Are fireworks a weekend-only thing at this time?
> - Is there a Halloween-themed parade that runs daily (or is it only at the Party?) and would this begin with season opening?
> - Would characters dress in their Halloween themed costumes from this early, or would they still be in normal costumes?
> 
> I really appreciate your help with this guys! I'm sure many of you have been at this time, where the season just starts and isn't in full swing yet.
> 
> I am very much in gratitude, Stacey




Hi, Stacey!  I'm so glad to see you here in this thread too (I know you were following the Christmas Superthread in the past)!

Well, the season will either begin on 9/14, 9/17 or 9/21, I think.  Either way, if you start your trip on 9/20 and leave on 9/26, you will get to experience everything.

Everything decoration-wise, food-wise and merchandise-wise is up and out as soon as the season begins in September - and, actually, most of the decor is up several days ahead of time.  

The only thing that does not begin on the season start date is the Halloween Party, and that will start on either 9/28 or 10/5 this year, I think.

At that time of year, yes, the fireworks are generally weekends only.

There is no Halloween parade available to the general public (so far - who knows about the future?) of any kind.  The only thing close to it is the Cavalcade that is part of the party.

The Villains should be out at their usual Halloween photo spot in Fantasyland, and Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Goofy, etc. should be dressed in Halloween attire (such as Pumpkin Donald and Skeleton Goofy) on the season start date (they tend to hang around Main Street).  At the Halloween party, there will be different outfits on the characters, and different characters too!


----------



## Sherry E

Tarijeno said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> We have prospective dates lined up for September 14-20. I know in the last few years that both the Haunted Mansion and Space Mountain reopen from their holiday layover closures on the middle friday of September (the third friday typically). Is it safe to assume that both rides will reopen on the 14th, then?
> 
> We're picking dates that will (hopefully) be less crowded than those in October, and will feature minimal ride closures.



The year the third Friday in September will be 9/21.  We don't know if the season will officially begin on 9/21 - or on 9/14.  It may even begin on something like Monday, 9/17.  Four years ago - during the last Leap Year - Halloween season and the holiday season both had later season start dates, as I recall, so I don't know if that will happen again this year.

Whenever the season officially begins, that's when Ghost Galaxy and Haunted Mansion Holiday open, if not the day before.

I think we will learn the official season start date by May, at the latest - that's my guess.


----------



## Staceycs

Sherry E said:


> Hi, Stacey!  I'm so glad to see you here in this thread too (I know you were following the Christmas Superthread in the past)!
> 
> Well, the season will either begin on 9/14, 9/17 or 9/21, I think.  Either way, if you start your trip on 9/20 and leave on 9/26, you will get to experience everything.
> 
> Everything decoration-wise, food-wise and merchandise-wise is up and out as soon as the season begins in September - and, actually, most of the decor is up several days ahead of time.
> 
> The only thing that does not begin on the season start date is the Halloween Party, and that will start on either 9/28 or 10/5 this year, I think.
> 
> At that time of year, yes, the fireworks are generally weekends only.
> 
> There is no Halloween parade available to the general public (so far - who knows about the future?) of any kind.  The only thing close to it is the Cavalcade that is part of the party.
> 
> The Villains should be out at their usual Halloween photo spot in Fantasyland, and Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Goofy, etc. should be dressed in Halloween attire (such as Pumpkin Donald and Skeleton Goofy) on the season start date (they tend to hang around Main Street).  At the Halloween party, there will be different outfits on the characters, and different characters too!



Wow Sherry- you have just made us very happy people! I'm glad we will be able to see it all, at a time that won't be too busy. 

You have a great memory- yes I was on the Christmas superthread! We are knocking-off the major holidays each year, one-by-one 

We will definitely be doing the Happiest Haunts Tour as well, after reading this thread.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## TwingleMum

Is there Halloween activities going on around the resorts beside the Halloween party on Halloween?? I was concerned about going to the party on Halloween and missing out on all the Halloween fun elsewhere around the park. Also is it warm enough to swim at Halloween ??


----------



## dolphingirl47

TwingleMum said:


> Is there Halloween activities going on around the resorts beside the Halloween party on Halloween?? I was concerned about going to the party on Halloween and missing out on all the Halloween fun elsewhere around the park. Also is it warm enough to swim at Halloween ??



We were at Disneyland from September 26th to October 2nd and from October 9th to 13th last year and it was definitely warm enough to swim.

Corinna


----------



## PistolPeteCO

Waiting to hear the dates for the Halloween Party ....


----------



## Vowelmommy

PistolPeteCO said:


> Waiting to hear the dates for the Halloween Party ....



Me too!  I am sooo excited about our trip, I can't wait for the party.


----------



## kim3339

Has anyone ever compiled a busy list? Kind of like a crowd calendar based on people's reviews of the parties, if that makes sense. I saw that Tuesday after Columbus Day was crazy crowded and the Halloween party, but I was wondering about the rest of the party dates.


----------



## aidensmom31

When do the dates for the party get released?  I just got my promotion at work so as long as my tax return is decent we are going back in October


----------



## crazycatlady

This thread is awesome! We have gone to DW the last 10 days of October for the past three years, but thought about giving DL a try this year. Our trip dates would be 10/19 to 10/29, with not all of that time spent at DL. We have never been to DL, so I was really bummed when I read about all the rumored refurbs going on this fall, most notably the Indiana Jones ride, and had pretty much decided to stick with DW. Now after looking at this thread for the last couple of hours, I am really excited for Halloween Time at DL! I just have a couple of questions. 

-When does IASM usually go down for it's overlay, and does it affect the exterior of the building?

-I saw a picture of Rabbit from Winnie the Pooh in pp's photos. Is he a common character in DL?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Aussie Princess

Sherry E said:


> Hi, Stacey!  I'm so glad to see you here in this thread too (I know you were following the Christmas Superthread in the past)!
> 
> Well, the season will either begin on 9/14, 9/17 or 9/21, I think.  Either way, if you start your trip on 9/20 and leave on 9/26, you will get to experience everything.
> 
> Everything decoration-wise, food-wise and merchandise-wise is up and out as soon as the season begins in September - and, actually, most of the decor is up several days ahead of time.
> 
> The only thing that does not begin on the season start date is the Halloween Party, and that will start on either 9/28 or 10/5 this year, I think.
> 
> At that time of year, yes, the fireworks are generally weekends only.
> 
> There is no Halloween parade available to the general public (so far - who knows about the future?) of any kind.  The only thing close to it is the Cavalcade that is part of the party.
> 
> The Villains should be out at their usual Halloween photo spot in Fantasyland, and Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Goofy, etc. should be dressed in Halloween attire (such as Pumpkin Donald and Skeleton Goofy) on the season start date (they tend to hang around Main Street).  At the Halloween party, there will be different outfits on the characters, and different characters too!



Hi Sherry 

I have a quick question..

my sister and i are coming Oct 13-21 and we def want to do a halloween party but i am unsure how to book this?

Do we have to call disneyland for this? or is it something that can be done online.


----------



## Vala

You can book Halloween party tickets on the phone and online. Usually we post details here when they are published.

Well... as of an hour ago my planned WDW trip for 2012 has fallen through. That means: Halloween Time at DLR is back on again for me!  Currently looking at coming over on October 26 and staying until the 13th of November.


----------



## Sally_fan

Vala said:


> You can book Halloween party tickets on the phone and online. Usually we post details here when they are published.
> 
> Well... as of an hour ago my planned WDW trip for 2012 has fallen through. That means: Halloween Time at DLR is back on again for me!  Currently looking at coming over on October 26 and staying until the 13th of November.



YES! The awesome members of the DISBoards are always quick to give us the heads up on when tickets go on sale as soon as any info is available.  

Vala~I am sorry that your WDW plans have fallen through but hooray for Halloween at the DLR!!!  We will be there too (Oct 27-Nov4).  Can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## skiingfast

Vala said:


> You can book Halloween party tickets on the phone and online. Usually we post details here when they are published.





aidensmom31 said:


> When do the dates for the party get released?





PistolPeteCO said:


> Waiting to hear the dates for the Halloween Party ....



As Vala said you can book ticket over the phone or online.

If history repeats in early Summer they will offer them first to AP holders then a week or two to the general public.  Like Vala said when word is out, it's sure to hit the DISboards quick.

Also don't worry about getting your tickets ASAP.  Usually the first party to sell out is Halloween day and historicall that doesn't happen to September.  So you can probably figure out dates and other plans before you get the tickets.


The main reason I came to the popular Halloween Thread was to share something from the Disney Parks Blog.
NBC merchandise for sale this Spring, seem fitting for this thread more than anywhere else.
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2012/03/spring-merchandise-is-a-scream-at-disneyland-park/


----------



## Sherry E

Hmmm...it seems there are quite a few posts I have to reply to, and I have not been getting any e-mail alerts about them until tonight (when skiingfast posted the NBC/Parks Blog link).  I had no clue there were questions coming in here.  And now, of course, I am just about to shut down the PC for the night so I will have to just tackle this subject of dates and tickets now, and then come back tomorrow to tackle the other stuff I wanted to address!








About the dates of the Halloween party - last year we first got news of the dates on the AP holders section of the Disneyland Resort website at the end of May, because the AP holders, Disney Visa holders and DVC members could pre-order their tickets (with a discount) shortly after that.  The general public, if I recall, could buy their tickets in July (wasn't it July?  Someone correct me if I am wrong).

The party dates were not officially announced in the Parks Blog at that point in May.  Someone (I believe it was *smile4stamps*) actually spotted the dates in the AP section and told us, so it wasn't like a big, splashy announcement anywhere online - she just happened to be looking in the right place at the right time.  And then the dates popped up in other places as the months went along.

The Disney Parks Blog could always announce something about the party well in advance, if there is anything new to report about it, but last year this did not happen.

So keep your eyes peeled on the AP section of the DLR website, as the party dates will most likely appear there by late May.  If you are not an AP holder, someone will spot the dates and report about them. 

Typically, the first night of the Halloween party - which is always a Friday - sells out at some point and Halloween night will probably sell out sooner or later.

Keep in mind that 'selling out' may only extend as far as just the pre-sale online tickets that you can get for a discount (with AP's, DVC or Disney Visa), but you could probably still buy tickets on the day of the event at the ticket booths, if you really had to go on a particular date.  You wouldn't get a discount by purchasing the tickets on the same day, but you can buy them on the same day in an emergency, I think.

You can almost pretty much figure out what the party dates will be - it's easy to kind of narrow them down, unless DLR just does something totally out of the norm!  Sure, DLR may switch things up on us and change a date or two here and there, but most likely this is what will happen:

1.  The Halloween Time season itself will likely start on Friday, 9/14/12, Monday, 9/17/12 or Friday, 9/21/12.  I am thinking that it will probably either be 9/17 or 9/21, but we will see... 

2.  Mickey's Halloween Party generally happens on 10 nights.  It will either start on Friday, 9/28/12 or Friday, 10/5/12.  It will take place on every Friday in October and on Halloween night, which is a Wednesday this year.  Most likely the party will also occur on most Tuesdays in October, with the possibility of a Monday replacing one of the Tuesdays.  




Another DIS'er (*jernysgirl*) was the one who first saw the actual Halloween Time season dates appear on the Disneyland website last year - and those were released before the party dates appeared anywhere.  So...I am thinking we should be learning the Halloween season dates before the end of May, hopefully.


----------



## disneychrista

Sherry E said:


> 2.  Mickey's Halloween Party generally happens on 10 nights.  It will either start on Friday, 9/28/12 or Friday, 10/5/12.



Here's  hoping to 9/28/12. We have plans to go on 10/5/12 and would prefer to not do the first party. 

Our AP's expire 10/15/12, so if needed, I guess we could do 10/13. 
**just thinking out loud**


----------



## Stephiebee

Does anyone know if they do the villains disney name paintings throughout the entire Halloween season or is it a more specific time frame?


----------



## Vala

Can someone refresh my memory? What special characters were out for the Halloween parties only last year? I am pretty sure Phineas and Ferb were mentioned, but were there others?

I'm aware this may well change this year. But I have started doing my drawings for autograph and want to be prepared. 2010 some days before I left someone reported seein Hades and Maleficent out of the blue and getting those two drawings done last minute was not a pretty thing.


----------



## skiingfast

Vala said:


> Can someone refresh my memory? What special characters were out for the Halloween parties only last year? I am pretty sure Phineas and Ferb were mentioned, but were there others?
> 
> I'm aware this may well change this year. But I have started doing my drawings for autograph and want to be prepared. 2010 some days before I left someone reported seein Hades and Maleficent out of the blue and getting those two drawings done last minute was not a pretty thing.



Do you many as in new for last year?
Jack Sparrow.

Or all villians total wether new or not?


----------



## Vala

skiingfast said:


> Do you many as in new for last year?
> Jack Sparrow.
> 
> Or all villians total wether new or not?



Anyone out exclusively at the party last year. But if you have some info about which villains are generally out that would be cool too. Villains are my main focus. I remember the standards Cruella, Queen of Hearts and Evil Queen. Also I think Gideon, Foulfellow, Facilier and the Sheriff of Nottingham were mentioned.


----------



## I'm mikey

Bumping from page 15.


----------



## GrandBob

I know all this information is in here somewhere, but somebody please refresh my memory.

1. When did MHS tickets go on sale for AP holders last year?  Sometime in May?

2. What days of the week were the party held last year?  Think it will be the same this year?

3. What time of day did the tickets allow you to get into DL?

Thanks!
Bob


----------



## sweethannah

Thank you Sherry for the info on the previous page and thank you " I'm Mickey " for bumping this thread.  I'm going to sit with some tea... or a glass of wine depending on the time  and give this a read in full.

We are arriving the 26 Sept, a Wednesday and hopefully we can catch either the Friday MHP or the Monday/Tuesday one. I'm not sure if I want to do the party my last night there but it would be a memorable day to end our trip!


----------



## nicolispicoli

1. When did MHS tickets go on sale for AP holders last year?  Sometime in May?

May, last year I think it was towards the end of May, I think May 17th. 

2. What days of the week were the party held last year?  Think it will be the same this year?

Last year it was Tuesdays and Fridays and Halloween, except the first week where they swapped Monday with Tuesday because of some event that was being held. 

3. What time of day did the tickets allow you to get into DL?

Tickets for the event let you in at 3:00PM.


----------



## sweethannah

I'm not sure if my questions have been answered already and my apologies if they have but .... 

How are the events 'busy'-wise compared to regular weekdays and weekends? I guess I'm wondering about average attendance vs. number of MHP tickets available. 

Also, would a weekday Halloween party be less busy than a weekend Halloween party or because it's a special ticketed event would they be about the same? 

I'm torn between a Friday and a Tuesday


----------



## disneychrista

nicolispicoli said:


> 3. What time of day did the tickets allow you to get into DL?
> Tickets for the event let you in at 3:00PM.


A slight correction to the above. The tickets let you in 3 hours before the start of the party. Which was 6pm/3pm on Tuesday and 7pm/4pm on Friday.


----------



## nicolispicoli

I can't answer about how busy they are because I have never been, this year will be my first time. 

I will say that a lot of the events sold out last year and I don't think it's known if each date had the same amount of tickets sold. If they did, then I think they were all pretty comparable. Maybe someone who went to more than one last year can answer. Sorry i can't be of more help


----------



## nicolispicoli

I am wondering if anyone knows about the Ultimate Experience tickets and if they are offered same time AP presales are. We planned on buying party tickets when the AP ones go on sale next month, but now I am thinking we should do the tour too and if the cost is similar to last year, it would be cheaper to do the Ultimate Experience (where you do the tour and party on the same day). 

Did anyone do this last year?


----------



## monkey30

sweethannah said:


> Thank you Sherry for the info on the previous page and thank you " I'm Mickey " for bumping this thread.  I'm going to sit with some tea... or a glass of wine depending on the time  and give this a read in full.
> 
> We are arriving the 26 Sept, a Wednesday and hopefully we can catch either the Friday MHP or the Monday/Tuesday one. I'm not sure if I want to do the party my last night there but it would be a memorable day to end our trip!



We will be there at the same time, I am hoping we can do the party, but not sure. What was the average price of these in the past? we did WDW in 2008 and the kids loved the NSSMHP.


----------



## sweethannah

monkey30 said:


> We will be there at the same time, I am hoping we can do the party, but not sure. What was the average price of these in the past? we did WDW in 2008 and the kids loved the NSSMHP.



Another Canadian family making a pilgrimage, hurray! 

I think the tickets will be about $50.00 give or take a couple of bucks.


----------



## nicolispicoli

disneychrista said:


> A slight correction to the above. The tickets let you in 3 hours before the start of the party. Which was 6pm/3pm on Tuesday and 7pm/4pm on Friday.



Thanks for catching that! I forgot that Tuesday and Friday differed in start times!


----------



## nicolispicoli

monkey30 said:


> We will be there at the same time, I am hoping we can do the party, but not sure. What was the average price of these in the past? we did WDW in 2008 and the kids loved the NSSMHP.



Here's the information from last sure. I am sure they'll go up, hopefully not too much. 

Mickey's Halloween Party at Disneyland Park - Ticket Prices 

September 30, October 3, 11, 18 & 25, 2011

Advance Purchase $49
Tickets purchased the day of the party $59
October 7, 14 and 21, 2011

Advance Purchase $59
Tickets purchased the day of the party $59
October 28 & 31, 2011

Advance Purchase $64
Tickets purchased the day of the party $64
All Dates

Ages Two and Under: No Charge


Annual Passholder Advance Ticket Prices

September 30, October 3, 11, 18 & 25, 2011

Advance Purchase $44.00
Tickets purchased the day of the party $59.00
October 7, 14 and 21, 2011

Advance Purchase $59.00
Tickets purchased the day of the party $59.00
October 28 & 31, 2011

Advance Purchase $64.00
Tickets purchased the day of the party $64.00


Event Times
Tuesday Nights  6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.
Friday and Halloween night  7:00 p.m. to 12:00 p.m.


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

Hi there everyone!

I have a couple of questions that I hope someone may help with?!

We are visiting DL especially for Halloween this year.
 I am purchasing an annual pass to take advantage of the great rate I got for our stay at the Ho Jo and merchandise, tour, restaurant discounts etc.

I was wondering though, if I buy the AP now, will I be able to use it to purchase my MNSSHP tickets and also if this effectively will "activate" my card as I will need to register it in the AP holders site?
Also not sure if I can register the AP without actually going to the park and getting the card.............any help will be greatly appreciated!

I am going to try to read this whole thread over the weekend so I apologise in advance if the answer is already out there somewhere!

Cheers

Sue


----------



## I'm mikey

A few pics taken at mickeys halloween party on 10/5/2010


----------



## Corpsebride

@ I'm Mikey.... THANK YOU!! The pics are beautiful!! I am already designing new costumes for the Dhusband and myself for this years Festivities....


----------



## sweethannah

Corpsebride said:


> @ I'm Mikey.... THANK YOU!! The pics are beautiful!! I am already designing new costumes for the Dhusband and myself for this years Festivities....



I'm jealous! 

I can't see my dh dressing up unless it's something kind of quirky and discreet - My husband is a Halloween baby so you'd think that would make me more prone to dressing up  

My dd wants to go as a Snow Princess one day and Hermione the next. It would be nice if we could find something as a family to wear that doesn't take up much precious suitcase weight. I might just get one of those star trek shirts ( lol, it's the geek in me ) or a WonderWoman t shirt that looks like the costume.


----------



## Corpsebride

Here is Kyle and I on our Wedding Day in Front of the Castle....Best Disney Day EVER!


----------



## Corpsebride

sweethannah said:


> I'm jealous!
> 
> I can't see my dh dressing up unless it's something kind of quirky and discreet - My husband is a Halloween baby so you'd think that would make me more prone to dressing up
> 
> My dd wants to go as a Snow Princess one day and Hermione the next. It would be nice if we could find something as a family to wear that doesn't take up much precious suitcase weight. I might just get one of those star trek shirts ( lol, it's the geek in me ) or a WonderWoman t shirt that looks like the costume.



I love seeing Family costumes! They are so adorable.You should just tell your hubby that dressing up for Halloween is a sexy thing to do!


----------



## I'm mikey

Corpsebride said:


> @ I'm Mikey.... THANK YOU!! The pics are beautiful!! I am already designing new costumes for the Dhusband and myself for this years Festivities....


Thank you for the kind comments. What kind of costume are you designing?



sweethannah said:


> I'm jealous!
> 
> I can't see my dh dressing up unless it's something kind of quirky and discreet - My husband is a Halloween baby so you'd think that would make me more prone to dressing up
> 
> My dd wants to go as a Snow Princess one day and Hermione the next. It would be nice if we could find something as a family to wear that doesn't take up much precious suitcase weight. I might just get one of those star trek shirts ( lol, it's the geek in me ) or a WonderWoman t shirt that looks like the costume.


I did'nt want to when we did the halloween party, but it turned out to be really fun.



Corpsebride said:


> Here is Kyle and I on our Wedding Day in Front of the Castle....Best Disney Day EVER!


WOW! fantastic costumes. did you make those?



Corpsebride said:


> I love seeing Family costumes! They are so adorable.You should just tell your hubby that dressing up for Halloween is a sexy thing to do!



We decided we where going to do family costume's, me a pirate, and my wife and daughters as pirate wenches, but our younger daughter (24) decided at the last minute she was'nt going to be anybodys wench, so she dressed as a zombie baby.


----------



## Corpsebride

I'm mikey said:


> Thank you for the kind comments. What kind of costume are you designing?
> 
> 
> I did'nt want to when we did the halloween party, but it turned out to be really fun.
> 
> 
> WOW! fantastic costumes. did you make those?
> 
> 
> 
> We decided we where going to do family costume's, me a pirate, and my wife and daughters as pirate wenches, but our younger daughter (24) decided at the last minute she was'nt going to be anybodys wench, so she dressed as a zombie baby.



Lol! I would love to see a pic.of a zombie baby . I'll be making either a snow white costume and Prince costume or Cinderella... Not Sure yet. The pic is us after our wedding. It's my actual wedding gown, which I did make...took two months! And my handsome husband in his tux. I did not make that. We ordered  even though we married on halloween, we didn't want a Halloween wedding. It was black tie.our Mardi gras masks from a place in shreveport. Our wedding theme was Mardi gras.....
Wow! Now I am really excited for Halloween!!!


----------



## nicolispicoli

Minnie Sue Oz said:


> Hi there everyone!
> 
> I have a couple of questions that I hope someone may help with?!
> 
> We are visiting DL especially for Halloween this year.
> I am purchasing an annual pass to take advantage of the great rate I got for our stay at the Ho Jo and merchandise, tour, restaurant discounts etc.
> 
> I was wondering though, if I buy the AP now, will I be able to use it to purchase my MNSSHP tickets and also if this effectively will "activate" my card as I will need to register it in the AP holders site?
> Also not sure if I can register the AP without actually going to the park and getting the card.............any help will be greatly appreciated!
> 
> I am going to try to read this whole thread over the weekend so I apologise in advance if the answer is already out there somewhere!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sue



Unfortunately, you can't register your AP until the card is activated in the actual park. I'm pretty sure you can't use the discount for the tickets or anything except hotels. I had this problem last year. I was even told by a cm that yes I would be able to register it online and that was not true. 

But, depending on what day you're going, there might not be much of a discount. If it's similar to last year, Friday tickets were the same price for AP presale as they were on the day of the event. Tuesday's would be different though.


----------



## Aust

*MinnieSueOz* - if you buy your AP's over the phone instead of online you'll receive the activated card in the mail and can use it straight away for discounts - only drawback is depending on how far ahead you buy it  before your trip, you'll 'waste' some of your 12 months. If like us you're only planning on the one trip in the year that won't be a problem.


----------



## JBHinkle55

Going to DL Oct 17 thru the 21.  Since we don't have AP's, we'll have to wait till tickets go on sale to the general public sometime in June.  Will any of the party's be sold out by the time tickets sell to non-AP holders?  I wouldn't think so, but I'd hate to miss out on the chance to do the party.

Thanks in advance for any insight!


----------



## nicolispicoli

Aust said:


> *MinnieSueOz* - if you buy your AP's over the phone instead of online you'll receive the activated card in the mail and can use it straight away for discounts - only drawback is depending on how far ahead you buy it  before your trip, you'll 'waste' some of your 12 months. If like us you're only planning on the one trip in the year that won't be a problem.



That's good to know, thank you!


----------



## nicolispicoli

JBHinkle55 said:


> Going to DL Oct 17 thru the 21.  Since we don't have AP's, we'll have to wait till tickets go on sale to the general public sometime in June.  Will any of the party's be sold out by the time tickets sell to non-AP holders?  I wouldn't think so, but I'd hate to miss out on the chance to do the party.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any insight!



From keeping an eye on the halloween board last year, seems that not many of the dates sold out completely until the day of. Halloween might have sold out a little ahead, but not right away and none of them were sold out just from AP pre-purchases. Last year, they went on sale July 1st.


----------



## JBHinkle55

nicolispicoli said:


> From keeping an eye on the halloween board last year, seems that not many of the dates sold out completely until the day of. Halloween might have sold out a little ahead, but not right away and none of them were sold out just from AP pre-purchases. Last year, they went on sale July 1st.



Oh great, thanks for clearing that up for me!


----------



## KittyKat1978

Do the AP holders get notified when they go on sale?  How will it be announced?


----------



## Sherry E

KittyKat1978 said:


> Do the AP holders get notified when they go on sale?  How will it be announced?



*Michelle -* 

Last year (as, I think, nicolispicoli mentioned) the Mickey's Halloween Party dates were released in May, like mid-to-late May.  

What happened was that the dates just suddenly and quietly appeared on the Annual Pass section of the Disneyland website, in regards to the early purchase option.  One of our helpful DIS'ers - *smile4stamps* - was the first one to spot the dates and post about it.  

The party dates did not go up on the main Halloween Time section of the DLR website for quite a while, however.

If I recall - and someone correct me if I'm wrong - I think that the AP holders got e-mail alerts from Disney about the party dates well after they appeared on the website.  It was not right away.  

So the best thing to do is to keep an eye on the AP section of the site, and if you don't have an AP, have someone else check for you.

The AP holders, Disney Visa Card holders and DVC owners will all have the chance to pre-purchase the party tickets before they go on sale to the general public (which will probably be in July), at a discounted price.

The party dates will probably stay the same - all Tuesdays and Fridays in October, with maybe a Monday party in place of one of the Tuesdays.  Halloween will be on Wednesday.

The only thing I can't figure out is whether the party will begin on Friday, September 28th or Friday, October 5th.  I think it will depend on the actual season dates, and when Halloween Time starts - which will be either 9/14, 9/17 or 9/21.

The first night of the party - whichever date that may be - will sell out _as far as the discounted tickets are concerned_.  However, if there is a date you have in mind and you can't go on any other night, even if the discounted, pre-order tickets sell out, you will probably still be able to buy 'same day' or 'day of event' tickets on that date at the ticket booths.

Last year, fellow DIS'er funatdisney (Liza) and I were planning to attend the first night of the party but by the time we were ready to get our tickets, they were sold out.  We could have still gone on that night and gotten the tickets at the ticket booths, but we didn't want to pay the full, non-discounted price so we chose the next party night instead.





​

I wanted to say *thank you to everyone* who has been pitching in and answering questions, volunteering information, etc.  I have been having an extremely difficult time getting onto the DIS lately - it's a combo of the DIS' technical issues and my computer, but mainly my computer.  I have not been able to attend to most of my threads.  I can't get the pages to load for me much of the time, and when it takes too long I have to give up and move on to other things.  It took several tries before I was able to get on today.  So if I disappear for chunks of time, you'll know why!   

I seem to have better luck with the private messages and getting those to load.  So if ever you ask a question and it doesn't get answered here in the thread or anywhere else, you can always drop me a PM and that should work!

Thank you, also, to everyone who has been sharing the wonderful pictures!  Corpsebride, I love that picture in front of the Castle!  It's awesome!




​


In any case, those of you who have also followed my Disneyland/Christmas Superthread in the past know that last year we did a fun "theme week" countdown leading up to the start date of the holiday season.  I began the theme weeks in late August, and carried them through to mid-November.  Each Monday I focused on a different aspect/highlight of the holiday season at Disneyland, with a little description, some information and photos.  Everyone else then joined in with their own photos fitting that theme, all week long.  In the last 7 days leading up to the season start date, there was a different theme each day.

I did a little tiny mini-countdown in this Halloween Superthread, but not on the same scale.

This year, I want to do another Theme Week/countdown for Halloween Time - like the Christmas countdown.  As soon as we find out what the official season start date will be, I will have a better idea of when to begin the theme weeks and countdown (meaning, will it be 2 months in advance, one month in advance, or whatever).  There are not quite _as_ many categories from which to draw for the Halloween festivities, so there will not be as many theme weeks for Halloween Time as there were/are for the holiday season, but there are definitely enough to keep it going for a little while!  

I expect that the Halloween Time at Disneyland Theme Weeks/countdown will _probably_ begin in late July or early August (again, there are not as many categories to use for themes as there are for the holiday season, so there is not a need to start as early).

Everyone keep those Halloween Time photos handy so you'll be ready to go when the Theme Week Countdown begins this Summer!!


----------



## disneychrista

Sherry E said:


> The only thing I can't figure out is whether the party will begin on Friday, September 28th or Friday, October 5th.



Here's hoping for September 28th


----------



## sweethannah

disneychrista said:


> Here's hoping for September 28th



lol, me too! Else with my dates we'd miss the party


----------



## ams1201

Are the prices for the party the same for kids and adults? What is the price?


----------



## skiingfast

ams1201 said:


> Are the prices for the party the same for kids and adults? What is the price?



There is one price for ages 3 and up.

Prices vary.  Tuesday has been cheaper than Friday, and advance purchases sometimes cheaper than day of prices.  AP prices started at $44.  Regular guests at $49 to $64.

This year dates may change, and prices are likely to be higher.


----------



## KittyKat1978

Sherry E said:


> *Michelle -*
> 
> Last year (as, I think, nicolispicoli mentioned) the Mickey's Halloween Party dates were released in May, like mid-to-late May.
> 
> What happened was that the dates just suddenly and quietly appeared on the Annual Pass section of the Disneyland website, in regards to the early purchase option.  One of our helpful DIS'ers - *smile4stamps* - was the first one to spot the dates and post about it.
> 
> The party dates did not go up on the main Halloween Time section of the DLR website for quite a while, however.
> 
> If I recall - and someone correct me if I'm wrong - I think that the AP holders got e-mail alerts from Disney about the party dates well after they appeared on the website.  It was not right away.
> 
> So the best thing to do is to keep an eye on the AP section of the site, and if you don't have an AP, have someone else check for you.
> 
> The AP holders, Disney Visa Card holders and DVC owners will all have the chance to pre-purchase the party tickets before they go on sale to the general public (which will probably be in July), at a discounted price.
> 
> The party dates will probably stay the same - all Tuesdays and Fridays in October, with maybe a Monday party in place of one of the Tuesdays.  Halloween will be on Wednesday.
> 
> The only thing I can't figure out is whether the party will begin on Friday, September 28th or Friday, October 5th.  I think it will depend on the actual season dates, and when Halloween Time starts - which will be either 9/14, 9/17 or 9/21.
> 
> The first night of the party - whichever date that may be - will sell out _as far as the discounted tickets are concerned_.  However, if there is a date you have in mind and you can't go on any other night, even if the discounted, pre-order tickets sell out, you will probably still be able to buy 'same day' or 'day of event' tickets on that date at the ticket booths.
> 
> Last year, fellow DIS'er funatdisney (Liza) and I were planning to attend the first night of the party but by the time we were ready to get our tickets, they were sold out.  We could have still gone on that night and gotten the tickets at the ticket booths, but we didn't want to pay the full, non-discounted price so we chose the next party night instead.



Thanks Sherry E.  I do have an annual pass,  but wil be in DL May 20-26th.  So I am hoping that I won't miss out.  I will also be in DL Sept 30-Oct 6th and am thinking of the Oct 5th date since the park closes so early for regular guests on that night and it's my last night in DL.


----------



## Sally_fan

Corpsebride said:


> Here is Kyle and I on our Wedding Day in Front of the Castle....Best Disney Day EVER!



This is a great picture! You guys look awesome corpsebride!  I have a question for you....is the castle lit up like that all night during the party? I love it!!  we have done 2 parties in the past but back when it was in DCA. Seeing your pic has made me more excited than ever for our upcoming trip!!!!!


----------



## mt mommy

When do you think the official overlay will be up?  I'm trying to plan our trip for September, I'd love to be there when it's up!


----------



## I'm mikey

mt mommy said:


> When do you think the official overlay will be up?  I'm trying to plan our trip for September, I'd love to be there when it's up!



last year the halloween season started on friday Sept. 16 and ended Oct. 31.
This Year the halloween season will *"most likely"* start on friday sept. 21 or 28. or maybe as early as friday sept. 14

its hard to say when mickeys halloween partys will start becouse that schedule has not yet been released by disneyland,
 but we should start seeing some sort of halloween info in the next 4 to 6 weeks


----------



## disneychrista

I'm mikey said:


> last year the halloween season started on friday Sept. 16 and ended Oct. 31.
> This Year the halloween season will *"most likely"* start on friday sept. 21 or 28. or maybe as early as friday sept. 14


I'd expect it to be Friday 9/14, and then the party's starting 9/28, just based on what happened last year. But of course until released by Disney, it is all speculation.


----------



## I'm mikey

disneychrista said:


> I'd expect it to be Friday 9/14, and then the party's starting 9/28, just based on what happened last year. But of course until released by Disney, it is all speculation.



I think the halloween party's may very well start on 9/28 considering how popular they have become. you know.. the more i think about it...you just might be right about 9/14, if you take into account how popular the halloween season has become. 

Yep, its all speculation at this point....but is'nt it fun to speculate...


----------



## disneychrista

I'm mikey said:


> but is'nt it fun to speculate...


These boards would be pretty boring without speculation


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sally_fan said:


> This is a great picture! You guys look awesome corpsebride!  I have a question for you....is the castle lit up like that all night during the party? I love it!!  we have done 2 parties in the past but back when it was in DCA. Seeing your pic has made me more excited than ever for our upcoming trip!!!!!



The castle looks awesome during the parties!  Here are a few pics from a 2010 party.  (Notice the snow caps are already in place for the holiday season!)











On the front of the castle they also have skeleton projections that go up and down.  It seems like those spiders crawl around, too.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong.











There are also Halloweeny projections spinning in random places along the walkways.


----------



## Corpsebride

Sally_fan said:


> This is a great picture! You guys look awesome corpsebride!  I have a question for you....is the castle lit up like that all night during the party? I love it!!  we have done 2 parties in the past but back when it was in DCA. Seeing your pic has made me more excited than ever for our upcoming trip!!!!!



Thank you! Yup, the castle was lit up , from what I remember, it changes colors, Ill look in my wedding pics and see if I can find more. You are going to have a great time. Halloween time at Disneyland is such a blast. Having gone to both Disneyland and DCA Halloween I think at Disneyland is even better.


----------



## Corpsebride

deejdigsdis said:


> The castle looks awesome during the parties!  Here are a few pics from a 2010 party.  (Notice the snow caps are already in place for the holiday season!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are also Halloweeny projections spinning in random places along the walkways.


LOL!!! I think you just made me lose my mind!!These pictures are great!!! Love it!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Corpsebride said:


> LOL!!! I think you just made me lose my mind!!These pictures are great!!! Love it!



  We posted at the same time!


----------



## Sally_fan

deejdigsdis said:


> The castle looks awesome during the parties!  Here are a few pics from a 2010 party.  (Notice the snow caps are already in place for the holiday season!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the front of the castle they also have skeleton projections that go up and down.  It seems like those spiders crawl around, too.  Someone correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are also Halloweeny projections spinning in random places along the walkways.



Oh thank you so much for posting these pictures! They are wonderful! I love how the castle looks. It brings back memories of the Halloween Screams fireworks.  we were able to see Halloween Screams in 2009 & it was by far my favourite fireworks show at the DLR. I am sooooo excited!!


----------



## mt mommy

So, when the party happens, DLR only allows those with a party ticket to enter the resort, correct?  What time does the party usually start?


----------



## I'm mikey

mt mommy said:


> So, when the party happens, DLR only allows those with a party ticket to enter the resort, correct?  What time does the party usually start?



Mickeys halloween party's require a seperate admission ticket. the park is closed and guest that do not have a party ticket are asked to leave.

last years party hours where

Tuesday Nights  6:00 pm to 11:00 pm (could enter park at 3:00pm)
 Friday and Halloween night  7:00 pm to 12:00 am (could enter park at 4:00pm)


----------



## I'm mikey

Bumping from page 3 and a few pics too.


----------



## sonjaandsue

I wanted to add a photo too (I hope the size turns out!):


----------



## WestCoastMama

Hi All!
I've been lurking and gathering all sorts of info from this thread.  Thank you to all the contributors.  Definitely subbing!  My family and I are planning a trip (3-4 days) to DLR sometime between Oct. 20-27.  My daughter's school has that week off, so we were hoping for less crowds than when we were there the couple of days after Christmas last year. Yeah, I know, we were crazy!

Initially I wasn't considering doing the MHP but after reading all your posts it sounds like a lot of fun!  So, eagerly awaiting the dates so that we can finalize the trip. I've seen Disney run deals during the summer for the fall so we're waiting till then to book.  Fingers crossed!  Also, wondering who you guys like to book with for DLR vacations?  Dreams Unlimited? AAA?  Straight through Disney? Any perks going one way or the other?

One more thing! I am curious about the Happiest Haunts Tour.  Any details would be appreciated.


----------



## Staceycs

Thanks for posting this photo *I'm mikey*
Wow! Disney never ceases to amaze me! Can't wait for October


----------



## I'm mikey

WestCoastMama said:


> Also, wondering who you guys like to book with for DLR vacations?  Dreams Unlimited? AAA?  Straight through Disney? Any perks going one way or the other?


We book our trip with whatever way gives us the best price, sometimes thats been each component separately (park tickets/Hotel), other times its a package deal

We've gotten great deals from Get away today.com




This is the Ray Bradbury Halloween Tree, it is in Frontierland


Staceycs said:


> Thanks for posting this photo *I'm mikey*
> Wow! Disney never ceases to amaze me! Can't wait for October


----------



## Sherry E

Thank you for bumping this, *I'm mikey*, and for saving the thread from the murky depths of...._Page 3_!!!!!  I cannot have this thread on Page 3 when Halloween planning needs to happen!!  That is madness!



*sonjaandsue* - That is an awesome photo!  I love the colors, the perspective, the framing/cropping - I love it all!



*WestCoastMama* - Welcome!  Thank you for joining us and coming out of lurkdom!


----------



## pixiemomof3

Great thread!


----------



## ExcitedSam

Oooh maaaaan! We are leaving Disneyland on the 28 Sept!  I didn't even think about Halloween as it was a month away, would have LOVED to go to the party. Here's hoping we will see some decorations at least. We don't really do Halloween here in AUS so it would be an awesome experience.

WAIT!!! OMG OMG OMG!! Just realized we will be back in Anaheim mid Oct!!! Do you need an entry ticket as well as the party ticket or just the party ticket? Must read back now on how to get tickets.


----------



## Sherry E

*pixiemomof3 *-

Welcome!!!  Thank you for joining us!


​




ExcitedSam said:


> Oooh maaaaan! We are leaving Disneyland on the 28 Sept!  I didn't even think about Halloween as it was a month away, would have LOVED to go to the party. Here's hoping we will see some decorations at least. We don't really do Halloween here in AUS so it would be an awesome experience.
> 
> WAIT!!! OMG OMG OMG!! Just realized we will be back in Anaheim mid Oct!!! Do you need an entry ticket as well as the party ticket or just the party ticket? Must read back now on how to get tickets.



*ExcitedSam -*

Hello and welcome!

You will definitely see Halloween decorations, even if you end up missing the Halloween party!  

The Halloween Time season will inevitably begin on either Friday, 9/14, Monday, 9/17 or Friday 9/21 - we are not sure yet.  

As soon as the season has officially begun on one of those dates, everything Halloween-related will be in effect at Disneyland, except for the Halloween party and the party-exclusive events (such as the Halloween Screams fireworks and the character cavalcade).  

You will see character pumpkins above the Disneyland turnstiles.  You'll see all kinds of fun Halloween window displays, as well as pumpkins perched on balconies, window sills and awnings along Main Street.  You'll be able to ride Haunted Mansion Holiday - which is a thorough transformation of the Haunted Mansion ride into a "Nightmare Before Christmas" theme.  You'll be able to ride Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy, which is done specifically for Halloween Time.  You'll be able to visit the wonderful Halloween Round-Up, which features amazing carved character pumpkins.  The Dia de los Muertos (Day of the Dead) display will be set up in Frontierland.  You'll be able to eat pumpkin muffins, pumpkin fudge, pumpkin cupcakes, drink pumpkin lattes and buy Halloween merchandise, such as Mickey pumpkin mugs.  

Okay, now as for the party...if you come back to Anaheim in October and happen to be there on a Mickey's Halloween Party night (it _should most likely_ take place on every Tuesday and Friday in October, with maybe one of the Tuesdays swapped out for a Monday, and the final party will be on a Wednesday - October 31st, or Halloween night), you will have to buy a separate party ticket for the event.  The party will _probably_ begin at 7 p.m. on Fridays, and at 6 p.m. on the other nights, but party guests can enter the park at 4 p.m. or 3 p.m., respectively.  

Any guests who do not have separate party tickets will have to leave Disneyland park before the party begins.  So if you wanted to visit Disneyland earlier in the day and go to the party that night, you'd have to have a separate ticket or Hopper for Disneyland, and then also the party ticket.

If you choose to not attend the party, you can go over to California Adventure, which will still be open!

If you have an Annual Pass, are a Disney Vacation Club owner or have a Disney Visa Card, you will _most likely_ be able to buy discounted tickets starting in late May or early June, all the way up until right before the parties start, until the discounted tickets sell out (which won't be for a while).  

If you don't have any of those memberships, you can buy non-discounted tickets at the regular prices (which will be somewhere in the $50 range, but I'm not sure exactly what the price will be this year) starting in July or early August.

There are "day of event" - or "same day" - tickets sold at the Disney ticket booths for those last minute party goers, but those tickets will not be discounted and may even end up being a couple of dollars extra!


----------



## ExcitedSam

Thanks Sherry. We will have already been to Disneyland so would probably just go for the party, so all we'd need is a prty ticket then?

We will be back in Anaheim from the 9th to the 14th, but having driven from Phoenix on the 9th the girls might not be up for the party that night, which is a Tuesday. 

I do not have an AP or anything so will have to wait until general public tickets go on sale. I'm so excited to be able to experience Halloween in the US, even though we won't be there for the actual day.

Will be keeping an eye on this thread for details for sure!


----------



## canadian_ehngel

I'm in love with this thread! We're heading to DL/DCA October 15 for 7 nights (6 days of amazing Disney bliss)! So we'll be arriving on a Monday (we will be staying at the hotel... possibly checking out Downtown Disney that evening... NO parks that day) afternoon, maybe evening, leaving on a Monday. From the past years, it sounds like we'll get 1, maybe 2 party days. And I just want to make sure... the party is at DL, NOT DCA? Are there any festivities happening at DCA? Does DL normally close earlier on the non-party days? If so, what time, according to the past? Do they do fireworks on non-party nights?


----------



## MommyLove

I just booked our trip today for the week of Oct 21st!! I'm so excited I can hardly stand it! Now to start stalking all these October/Halloween threads!


----------



## GrandBob

ExcitedSam said:


> WAIT!!! OMG OMG OMG!! Just realized we will be back in Anaheim mid Oct!!! Do you need an entry ticket as well as the party ticket or just the party ticket? Must read back now on how to get tickets.





ExcitedSam said:


> Thanks Sherry. We will have already been to Disneyland so would probably just go for the party, so all we'd need is a prty ticket then?



Yep, you got it right, ExcitedSam.  You can just buy the party ticket, and that will get you in, even without a park ticket!  Actually, it gets you in 3 hours before the party starts, so you can do some of the park early too!   The party typically starts at 6 or 7pm, so the party ticket will get you into Disneyland at 3 or 4pm.  Have fun!

-Bob


----------



## PixiDustDears

We went to the party last year.  I thought I would share some pictures... 

Decorations:


----------



## PixiDustDears

Characters:


































And the Candy from the party (2 kids and 2 adults worth)


----------



## BELLEDOZER

My fav shot of the Haunted Mansion last Halloween. Notice the ghost in the right hand corner trying to blow out the candles....


----------



## LV Disney Fan(atic)

So much wonderful information and great pictures!   After many trips to DL over the years DD and I are finally going to go to the Halloween party for the first time this year - she'll be heading off to college in 2013 so it might be our last chance for a while (although I've been trying to get her to consider schools in the LA area - no ulterior motives here ) Can't wait!


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

Some pics from last October:


----------



## I'm mikey

Fantastic pics everyone.


----------



## monkey30

I see WDW has released dates, any news on DL yet?


----------



## Sherry E

monkey30 said:


> I see WDW has released dates, any news on DL yet?



*Erin* - 

You mean dates for the Halloween Party?  I was just on the Disneyland website - and specifically, on the Annual Pass section - about 1 hour ago, and I saw no mention of party dates.  

However, the site was running as slow as molasses and my PC locked up.  There is a big AP contest happening now for a sneak preview of the new California Adventure (including Cars Land and Buena Vista Street) on June 11th, and I suspect that thousands of people were entering at the same time so things were freezing up.  

So there could have been info in another section of the AP site that I didn't see yet.  But I think that, more likely than not, the party dates will sneak onto the AP section in the next few weeks.  And then we really will just get confirmation of what we essentially already suspect the dates will be.  It's not too hard to narrow down the dates of the Halloween season and especially the party - it's just a matter of whether or not Disneyland makes any slight changes to their schedules and whether the party will start on 9/28 or 10/5.


----------



## I'm mikey

halloween date's released on disney website

September 14 through October 31, 2012

http://disneyland.disney.go.com/events/halloween-time/


----------



## Sherry E

I'm mikey said:


> halloween date's released on disney website
> 
> September 14 through October 31, 2012
> 
> http://disneyland.disney.go.com/events/halloween-time/



Thank you very kindly, *I'm mikey* - that's exactly where I was trying to go on the site when I was on there at around 11:00 a.m., entering that AP/DCA contest!  I couldn't get out of the AP section and over to the main DLR section because my PC locked up.  So I rebooted and gave up!  I am guessing that 50,000 AP holders were all trying to enter the contest at once and causing the site to run a little slow.

Anyway, no surprises there on the season dates.  We had already figured that Halloween Time would begin on 9/14 or 9/21.  I don't think the Halloween Party dates will be too shocking either.

I will update the title of this thread to show the season dates!

Time for a return of Creepy Dancing Guy!


----------



## GrandBob

Sherry E said:


> I will update the title of this thread to show the season dates!
> 
> Time for a return of Creepy Dancing Guy!



Yay for the Creepy Dancing Guy!

Yay for the season dates being released!


----------



## Sherry E

GrandBob said:


> Yay for the Creepy Dancing Guy!
> 
> Yay for the season dates being released!





So true, Bob.  The Creepy Dancing Guy is highly underrated!  It's nice to trot him out every so often so he can do his thing!

Yes, it's wonderful to see the dates in print!  (Thanks again, I'm mikey!) As much as we can always guess on what the dates will be based on previous patterns, it would be just like Disney to be sneaky and shock us with something crazy (and ridiculous) like "Halloween Time starts on October 12th..."  So it's good when we can end the speculation and have the definite schedule to work with.

Now...if they can just get moving on the holiday season dates so we can put that mystery to rest, we'll be ahead of the game!


----------



## DisneyMomma81

We haven't visited DLR during Halloween time for quite some time *2009* today I booked HoJo for the 4th week of Oct!  Likely park days will be Tues - Thu 23-25, might go with a 2 day hopper *or 2 day 1 park per day tix  and do the party one afternoon/evening.


----------



## matthewaniela

Hi when can you buy tickets . Is there a discount if you have an annual pass. This will be our first time going to a halloween night as we are coming from New Zealand


----------



## I'm mikey

matthewaniela said:


> Hi when can you buy tickets . Is there a discount if you have an annual pass. This will be our first time going to a halloween night as we are coming from New Zealand



copied from Sherry E previous post



Sherry E said:


> If you have an Annual Pass, are a Disney Vacation Club owner or have a Disney Visa Card, you will _most likely_ be able to buy discounted tickets starting in late May or early June, all the way up until right before the parties start, until the discounted tickets sell out (which won't be for a while).
> 
> If you don't have any of those memberships, you can buy non-discounted tickets at the regular prices (which will be somewhere in the $50 range, but I'm not sure exactly what the price will be this year) starting in July or early August.
> 
> There are "day of event" - or "same day" - tickets sold at the Disney ticket booths for those last minute party goers, but those tickets will not be discounted and may even end up being a couple of dollars extra!


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

I thought I'd try asking here before starting a separate thread: Has anyone here had the unfortunate experience of having one or more MHP tickets they could not use? What happened with the extra ticket(s)? Did you just eat the cost?

My family (DH and three kids) are definitely going to DLR this October. We're planning on the Oct 31 MHP. We really want my sister to come with us to be a third adult to help out, but with her job, she will not know for *sure* that she can come probably until Sept--and things could still change after that! I have a Disney Visa and am really afraid the Halloween night tickets will sell out quickly, so I want to buy the five we would need ASAP. (One child is under three, and thus doesn't need a ticket--I think.) So it's possible that I could end up with an extra adult ticket for a party that will likely sell out. What are my options (if any) for getting rid of the ticket?

BTW, so excited to see the official dates announced! We're going late to try and stay all the way to Christmas at DLR, and the early start of H'ween gives me (faint) hope that Christmas might start a bit early, too. But probably not, since Vets Day seems to be a giant enough week/weekend on its own, judging by the hotels booked up....


----------



## I'm mikey

TigerlilyAJ said:


> I thought I'd try asking here before starting a separate thread: Has anyone here had the unfortunate experience of having one or more MHP tickets they could not use? What happened with the extra ticket(s)? Did you just eat the cost?



The tickets are non refundable and can't be resold if i remember correctly.





TigerlilyAJ said:


> BTW, so excited to see the official dates announced! We're going late to try and stay all the way to Christmas at DLR, and the early start of H'ween gives me (faint) hope that Christmas might start a bit early, too. But probably not, since Vets Day seems to be a giant enough week/weekend on its own, judging by the hotels booked up....



You will see a mixture of halloween and christmas, main street will be
 decorated for halloween and the castle will probably have snow and 
christmas decorations.
After halloween, the christmas decorations start going up pretty fast.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

That's what I figured, pretty much.

WRT to Christmas, well, we want to be greedy and get the real start so we can see the fireworks, etc. So I know we'll see a lot of decorations in early Nov, but we want the full show. ;-)


----------



## Sherry E

TigerlilyAJ said:


> That's what I figured, pretty much.
> 
> WRT to Christmas, well, we want to be greedy and get the real start so we can see the fireworks, etc. So I know we'll see a lot of decorations in early Nov, but we want the full show. ;-)



I don't blame you, TigerlilyAJ!

I always suggest to people - when they are asking the best times to go for the holidays - to at least try to get there after the official season start date.  Yes, there will be lots of decor going up as soon as November rolls around (and even before Halloween Time ends, really), but the official season start date is important because that's when the Winter Castle lights up at night, the snow falls on Main Street, the Christmas Fantasy Parade begins, the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks happen, etc.

So if you manage to arrange it so that your trip begins before Halloween Time has ended and extends to when the holiday season has officially begun, I think that would be great!

The holiday season won't officially begin any earlier than 11/9.  The latest it would begin is 11/16, and it may begin on Monday, 11/12.  I thought that 11/9 was too early, but I am thinking that since Halloween Time is getting a 9/14 start date, the holiday season may actually end up starting on that date after all - or probably 11/12.  Waiting until 11/16 might be too long, since the season is so popular!


----------



## Staceycs

I completely jumped for joy when I came onto the boards today and saw the date had been put on the thread front page...I had to look twice! Yay for DL Halloween dates!!!!!!

The second part of my trip is in WDW....I just bought tickets for my very first MNSSHP while we are over in Orlando too!!

Now to think of a costume......


----------



## Aust

So...the Halloween Time dates are now out, but not the dates of the Halloween Parties yet?


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

Aust, you are correct. The dates, we hope, will be out by the end of this month, so that AP holders and Disney Visa holders can do the early purchases.

Sherry, thank you. Yes, I have been hoping for Nov 9 sooooo badly. We've hotels booked until Nov 13, a 15-night SoCal vacation, but the 16th would really be pushing it too far, both in terms of $$$ and time from work! ;-) Trust me, I'm keeping an eye on your Christmas super thread to see when some eagle-eyed DIS-er finds the dates posted somewhere.


----------



## I'm mikey

bump from page three


----------



## sweethannah

I got super excited when visiting allears because they had the Halloween party dates up! I was all like woohoo!!!! and then I realized it was for WDW and I was like


----------



## I'm mikey

sweethannah said:


> I got super excited when visiting allears because they had the Halloween party dates up! I was all like woohoo!!!! and then I realized it was for WDW and I was like



Unfortunately, disneyland has not released the halloween party dates yet.
we should get some sort of info in the next 3 to 4 weeks.
all we know so far is the halloween season starts September 14 and goes through October 31, 2012.


----------



## Sherry E

You know it's a sure sign that the DIS is hoppin' and a lot of activity is happening when threads like these disappear onto Page 3 - not even Page 2 - in the course of 24 hours!!  We go through long stretches of time here on this whole Disneyland forum where certain threads are always somewhere on Page 1 and it takes a while for them to even drift onto the next page, let alone Page 3.

It seems like there's been a burst of activity.  The last time I recall a burst like this - where the threads are moving at lightning speed - was when World of Color debuted, or was about to debut.  I guess that the curiosity about all the upcoming DCA stuff is luring people over to our little side of town.


----------



## I'm mikey

Sherry E said:


> You know it's a sure sign that the DIS is hoppin' and a lot of activity is happening when threads like these disappear onto Page 3 - not even Page 2 - in the course of 24 hours!!  We go through long stretches of time here on this whole Disneyland forum where certain threads are always somewhere on Page 1 and it takes a while for them to even drift onto the next page, let alone Page 3.
> 
> It seems like there's been a burst of activity.  The last time I recall a burst like this - where the threads are moving at lightning speed - was when World of Color debuted, or was about to debut.  I guess that the curiosity about all the upcoming DCA stuff is luring people over to our little side of town.



Ya, i think your right Sherry, the curiosity about Buena Vista Street and Cars land has a lot of people planning trips this year.


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

Oh boy................super excited.............buying AP this week over the phone so I can have it sent to me here in Australia all ready to get our Halloween party tickets when the dates are announced!

This trip will complete the set for me as I have been to DL in regular time, for Christmas ( oh my word I just lurve DL at Christmas time.......so magical ) and now I will be there for Halloween too!!!

I am so glad this thread is here as my poor DH gets a little ear bashed every time something new happens..............

We will have 16 ( yes sixteen!!! ) nights to just soak up all that is DL. We are coming half way across the world so figure we best make the trip worthwhile.........did I mention I was excited???


----------



## KiwiMouseGirl

I toally understand MinnieSue! We came from New Zealand and stayed for 11 days, and I would have loved to stay longer! Im already planning my next trip, im planning on taking my mum over, im thinking for halloween time! Does anyone know when the quitest time is when the halloween decorations are up? If its going to be too busy id rather just go again at the end of april/ The wait times were amazing! Pretty much walk on all day!


----------



## iKristin

Lets see some Halloween time excitement!!! 5 months to go


----------



## Sally_fan

I am excited!!!!!  Can't wait!!!


----------



## SueTGGR

I'm BACK! 
We go through this every year. Last year we just went to the party, nothing else. Painful! Too short of a stay but we knew we were not going to get another AP as this vacation we are doing a big Summer trip with WDW. But there is something about Halloween and the Party @ DLR that keeps us coming back. I think we have missed one year in the last 5 or 6 years. 
So we are not sure when we will get there but we will be there for the party  one way or another. So Disney post the dates for the Party! 
I'm off to see if I can dig up a picture or two from last year. 
Sue


----------



## SueTGGR

Here is the Photo Bucket link for last years photo's Mickey's Trick or Treat Party
And two to tempt you


----------



## TheZue

I ordered an AP that I'll be activating in September when I get there. Is there going to be anyway for me to order tickets ahead of time & get the discount? I know I can't activate it online until I activate it in the park; which is lame because you could in 2009.


----------



## SueTGGR

TheZue said:


> I ordered an AP that I'll be activating in September when I get there. Is there going to be anyway for me to order tickets ahead of time & get the discount? I know I can't activate it online until I activate it in the park; which is lame because you could in 2009.


I am headed down this weekend to activate our annual pass. I will ask the question directly. I will check back here next week and let you know what I found out. Unless someone else has an answer. 
Later,
Sue


----------



## TheZue

SueTGGR said:


> I am headed down this weekend to activate our annual pass. I will ask the question directly. I will check back here next week and let you know what I found out. Unless someone else has an answer.
> Later,
> Sue



Awesome  Thanks so much. I love the DIS, especially this board


----------



## revwog1974

I just bought plane tickets yesterday.  My 6-year-old daughter and I are coming.  It will be a surprise trip for her and I don't know how I'm going to keep the secret for 5 months.  

I got my plane tickets for $250 under budget by moving to Long Beach and that gives me the room to maybe upgrade our hotel reservations.  I'm wondering if Disney ever does promotions or discounts on their hotels in the fall or if Halloween is too popular for them to need to do that?


----------



## revwog1974

My daughter hasn't ever seen Nightmare before Christmas.  Will the party make more sense to her if she sees it?


----------



## ExcitedSam

I'm not a AP holder so will have to wait until the general public can get tickets. But my question is are the tickets for a specific date? Or are they a ticket that you can use at a party any time they are on. I'm trying to decide which day we want to go (assuming tue & Fri) but it would be easier if I could just buy a ticket and decide when we get there depending on how we feel. I have feeling not though! 

It's going to be a long wait for me to get tickets! I can't wait to go!!


----------



## nbliss

You have to choose a specific date for the Halloween party when purchasing tickets.  Some parties sell out when the dates get closer.  We went to the October 25th party last year (a Tuesday night).  I bought our tickets in the summer.  I looked before we went on our trip, and that party had sold out.


----------



## sonjaandsue

revwog1974 said:


> I'm wondering if Disney ever does promotions or discounts on their hotels in the fall or if Halloween is too popular for them to need to do that?



We got a discount at GCH last year - I think it was 20%.  I think the discounts came out in August.  So, they have done it in the past, I have no idea what will happen this year with CL opening.


----------



## All American

*sigh* No specific dates for the party yet?  Once the commotion from the recent ticket price increase subsides, I'm hoping that the specific days and prices will be released. We're shooting for Tuesday, the 16th.  Oh well, each day I wait is one more day to save.  Even better, my husband gave me the go-ahead to book a few nights at the Disneyland Hotel.


----------



## SueTGGR

revwog1974 said:


> My daughter hasn't ever seen Nightmare before Christmas.  Will the party make more sense to her if she sees it?


It won't matter. But she would probably like the movie. The Haunted Mansion will be transformed into all about Nightmare Before Christmas but just that. All the other areas will be decorated with Halloween decorations. If you want I have my link from pictures I took last year in one of my previous postings and I think there are tons listed on the 1st page of this thread. . 
Don't miss back in the Roundup area, behind Thunder Mountain, they will have pumpkin carvers working off and on. It is an amazing place to see these artists at work. If you look at some of my pictures, you can see some of the work. Last year they were carving Beauty on one side and the Beast on the other. Or Woody on one side and Jessee on the other. Very cute! Plus they have a character meet with pictures back there, too!  
Enjoy!


----------



## MrsPinup

The DH and I are going Oct. 12-14th - doing the MHP on Friday and Napa Rose on Sunday to celebrate our 6th anniversary


----------



## iKristin

I'm buying my plane tickets on Wednesday  hotel is booked and limo is also booked. So ready for this trip!! Already have my AP, just waiting for Halloween tickets to go on sale so I can get them


----------



## angiemouse

We're booked for October  I can't wait to get our party tickets!!!


----------



## canadian_ehngel

I'm so, so excited for our trip to DL for Halloween! We booked our hotel and flights for our trip in October (15-22), to surprise our daughters for their birthdays. Our trip is almost right in between their birthdays (end of September and end of November). They have no idea, and hopefully won't until our plane lands! I'm going to try to get them to pick their costumes way in advance, so we can hopefully buy them a few weeks before our trip!


----------



## revwog1974

What do they call the Halloween party at Disneyland?  The party at Disneyworld seems to be called "Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party".  Is there a name they always use at Disneyland?


----------



## mvf-m11c

revwog1974 said:


> What do they call the Halloween party at Disneyland?  The party at Disneyworld seems to be called "Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party".  Is there a name they always use at Disneyland?



Mickey's Halloween Party or we would call it MHP for short.


----------



## babydougie

When did the tickets go on sale last year?


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

Is anyone terrified the MHP ticket prices will jump to $75, $100 this year considering the other price jumps we're seeing? I budgeted $250 for us, and now I'm afraid it's not enough.


----------



## Sherry E

*babydougie -*

The MHP tickets _usually_ (and it could always change) go on sale to Annual Pass Holders, Disney Vacation Club owners and Disney Visa Card holders at the end of May or early June.  Those tickets _should_ be discounted a bit.

The tickets should then go on sale to the general public in July-ish.

So they're (Disney) not running late yet.  



*TigerlilyAJ -*

It's interesting that you mentioned that!  You read my mind.  I was thinking about the MHP tickets when I read that the regular Hoppers and AP's were going up the other day.

I expect that the MHP tickets will have gone up somewhat (a little bit) when the prices are announced.  I don't think that would be unreasonable to plan for.

The thing is, I think everyone expected a price hike for the Hoppers and AP's too, but none of us expected such a _large_ price hike all at once.

Here's my thinking on the MHP issue - if Disneyland decides to add in some extra highlights or attractions to the party, then that will be their excuse to jack up the prices a lot more than they usually would.  

But what else could they add to a party in Disneyland park, though?  They could make the cavalcade a full-fledged parade.  They could add more treat stations, I suppose.  Otherwise, I'm not sure of what else they could really add to the party itself that would warrant a huge price increase like the increases we are seeing for the other Hoppers and AP's.  Most of the Halloween 'stuff' is already in place all season during regular non-party hours, so they'd have to add something pretty major to the party itself to warrant a massive price hike.

Now, if the MHP were going to be held in California Adventure once again, and if Disney suddenly decided that this was the prime time to unveil a Halloween World of Color and break out that Mr. Potato Head Halloween banter over at the TSMM ride, and stick a pumpkin or two over in Cars Land, then that might give them justification for raising the prices even more than they would have ordinarily done.

So, bottom line is, yes, I think we will see that the MHP prices have increased somewhat, but if the party is still being held in Disneyland and nothing really new has been added into the festivities, and if California Adventure is not involved in the party in any way, then the price increase will probably not be that enormous (compared the price hikes of the other tickets/Hoppers/AP's).


----------



## Davids-Coco

Sherry... I LOVE your suggestions on how to add to the party. While I don't anticipate it, I do like the way you think.


----------



## Vala

Sherry E said:


> Here's my thinking on the MHP issue - if Disneyland decides to add in some extra highlights or attractions to the party, then that will be their excuse to jack up the prices a lot more than they usually would.
> 
> But what else could they add to a party in Disneyland park, though?



More character photo stops maybe? Unless I've missed it Donald, Daisy and Stitch were only in the parade for example. I personally liked their special costumes. Not enough that I'd pay a fortune extra, but adding those three would be a nice extra.


----------



## ArchOwl

Sherry E said:


> *babydougie -*
> 
> The MHP tickets _usually_ (and it could always change) go on sale to Annual Pass Holders, Disney Vacation Club owners and Disney Visa Card holders at the end of May or early June.  Those tickets _should_ be discounted a bit.
> 
> The tickets should then go on sale to the general public in July-ish.
> 
> So they're (Disney) not running late yet.
> 
> 
> 
> *TigerlilyAJ -*
> 
> It's interesting that you mentioned that!  You read my mind.  I was thinking about the MHP tickets when I read that the regular Hoppers and AP's were going up the other day.
> 
> I expect that the MHP tickets will have gone up somewhat (a little bit) when the prices are announced.  I don't think that would be unreasonable to plan for.
> 
> The thing is, I think everyone expected a price hike for the Hoppers and AP's too, but none of us expected such a _large_ price hike all at once.
> 
> Here's my thinking on the MHP issue - if Disneyland decides to add in some extra highlights or attractions to the party, then that will be their excuse to jack up the prices a lot more than they usually would.
> 
> But what else could they add to a party in Disneyland park, though?  They could make the cavalcade a full-fledged parade.  They could add more treat stations, I suppose.  Otherwise, I'm not sure of what else they could really add to the party itself that would warrant a huge price increase like the increases we are seeing for the other Hoppers and AP's.  Most of the Halloween 'stuff' is already in place all season during regular non-party hours, so they'd have to add something pretty major to the party itself to warrant a massive price hike.
> 
> Now, if the MHP were going to be held in California Adventure once again, and if Disney suddenly decided that this was the prime time to unveil a Halloween World of Color and break out that Mr. Potato Head Halloween banter over at the TSMM ride, and stick a pumpkin or two over in Cars Land, then that might give them justification for raising the prices even more than they would have ordinarily done.
> 
> So, bottom line is, yes, I think we will see that the MHP prices have increased somewhat, but if the party is still being held in Disneyland and nothing really new has been added into the festivities, and if California Adventure is not involved in the party in any way, then the price increase will probably not be that enormous (compared the price hikes of the other tickets/Hoppers/AP's).



Hi!  I have never been to a Halloween Party, but that may change this year.  I have been reading this thread and enjoying all the pictures.  I do wonder if anyone has any guesses about the Party being at one park or another?  Was the Party at DCA before it moved to DL?  Was it moved because of the construction?  If so, do we think they may move it back now that the construction is completed?  

Thanks for this thread!


----------



## GrandBob

TigerlilyAJ said:


> Is anyone terrified the MHP ticket prices will jump to $75, $100 this year considering the other price jumps we're seeing? I budgeted $250 for us, and now I'm afraid it's not enough.



You read my mind, too.  Not terrified, but I do expect the price to jump.  Perhaps substantially.  I would not be surprised at $75.  I *would* be surprised at $100.

So, a main motivator for the huge jump in AP prices was to thin the herd.  Never having been to MHP, here's my question -- how were the crowds there the last couple of years?  If it's gotten really overcrowded, then yes, I'd expect a big price jump.  If it's been manageable, then less so.

-Bob


----------



## revwog1974

I've been slowly reading through this thread and I'm so excited.  My daughter and I are going this year.  When my grandparents lived in the area I went to Disneyland 10 times a year, but that ended in 1979 when I was 5.    So if I've been to Disneyland at Halloween, I don't remember it!  This is a surprise trip for my daughter and I have no idea how I'm going to keep it a secret for the next 5 months.  My husband thinks I'm a goof for being this excited already.  I'm glad you are already into this so at least I can come be excited here!


----------



## Sherry E

Davids-Coco said:


> Sherry... I LOVE your suggestions on how to add to the party. While I don't anticipate it, I do like the way you think.



*Davids-Coco - *

Thank you!  

Well, the ideas are not too far-fetched, really.  When World of Color debuted, a couple of Disney execs said (publicly) that WoC was set up for them to be able to easily switch out scenes in it - or transform the whole show - for certain holidays or special events such as Halloween and Christmas.  They have already stuck in a 4th of July segment in the past and they did the whole Prep & Landing Christmas intro to WoC last holiday season, but they have not yet committed to a full holiday version.  I think the rumor (according to good ol' Al Lutz) was that the Disney execs were hesitant about doing a fully holiday-ized WoC because they were not sure the crowds would be receptive to it.  That could change, though.  

Same thing with Toy Story Midway Mania - when it opened, it was reported that Halloween-related dialogue and holiday songs had already been recorded for Mr. Potato Head.  We have not seen it yet, though.

So I guess it's just a matter of when these things will appear that is in question.  On the one hand I'm excited for DCA to become more involved in Halloween Time and the holidays.  On the other hand I think that anything new over in DCA for the holidays will mean even more price hikes!






Vala said:


> More character photo stops maybe? Unless I've missed it Donald, Daisy and Stitch were only in the parade for example. I personally liked their special costumes. Not enough that I'd pay a fortune extra, but adding those three would be a nice extra.



*Vala -*

Very true.  They could add in some more photo locations and maybe some extra rare characters that are not wandering around the parks during non-party hours too.  I wouldn't want to pay $100 per ticket for that, but they could do it!





ArchOwl said:


> Hi!  I have never been to a Halloween Party, but that may change this year.  I have been reading this thread and enjoying all the pictures.  I do wonder if anyone has any guesses about the Party being at one park or another?  Was the Party at DCA before it moved to DL?  Was it moved because of the construction?  If so, do we think they may move it back now that the construction is completed?
> 
> Thanks for this thread!



*ArchOwl -* 

You're very welcome - thank you so much for joining us and jumping aboard!

Yes, the Halloween party used to be held in DCA - for several years in a row.  It was called Mickey's Halloween Treat at one point.  Then it became Mickey's Trick or Treat Party.  When it moved over to Disneyland (in 2010) it was renamed "Mickey's Halloween Party."  

I don't think it was ever officially confirmed, but I think we all kind of assumed that the Halloween party moved over to DL because DCA was undergoing all the construction.  Also, I'm not sure if you've been to DLR for the Halloween season in general, but DCA used to be much more involved in the Halloween Time season.  The CALIFORNIA letters were candy corn-ized at one point.  The Golden Gate Bridge had candy corn hanging from it, as did some trees.  There was candy corn stuck in planters.  There was a whole Candy Corn Acres area of DCA, complete with a PhotoPass spot and a sort of candy factory "tower" thing.  There was even some monster and Halloween-themed music that played around the entrance to DCA.

When all of that stuff was taken out of DCA as the construction carried on, I suppose there was no point in having a party there because DCA was not very Halloween-ish anymore.

Last year, they finally stuck in a Duffy Halloween photo spot in DCA but that was about it!

So now that the billion dollar project is coming to an end in DCA, I wonder if and when they might go back to having a party there.  I somehow don't think they would do it _this_ year.  I tend to think that the Halloween party will be in Disneyland again this year.  But next year?  Who knows?  If they ever do have a party in DCA again they would have to have a featured event there to draw in guests, like Disneyland has the Halloween Screams fireworks and cavalcade, and they would have to start decorating DCA for the season again.

I liked the party when it was held in DCA, but I also like it in DL.  There is an extra element of that special Disney magic that comes along with the Disneyland version of the party, and half the fun is walking all over the park to find the cleverly situated treat trails and stations.  It's fun to go into the Golden Horseshoe and collect candy, or into Pixie Hollow at night to grab some handfuls of goodies.  I think the treat trails and stations are more interesting in DL than they were at DCA.




GrandBob said:


> You read my mind, too.  Not terrified, but I do expect the price to jump.  Perhaps substantially.  I would not be surprised at $75.  I *would* be surprised at $100.
> 
> So, a main motivator for the huge jump in AP prices was to thin the herd.  Never having been to MHP, here's my question -- how were the crowds there the last couple of years?  If it's gotten really overcrowded, then yes, I'd expect a big price jump.  If it's been manageable, then less so.
> 
> -Bob



*Bob -*

I went to the party last year (with fellow DIS'er and Halloween thread contributor, Liza a.k.a. funatdisney) on a Monday night - it was only the second party of the season - and we both agreed that it was crowded enough that it seemed like it was a weekend night.  Perhaps the party crowds started to dwindle as the season marched on, but for a Monday night it was much more crowded than I expected it to be.  There was no shortage of people, but it didn't seem to me to be overwhelmingly crowded and out of control.  The lines for certain treat trails were quite long (like in the POTC queue and in the Golden Horseshoe) - but they moved quickly.

I agree with you - I can envision a $75 price tag at some point (maybe this year; maybe not this year), but $100 would be shocking...and would keep a lot of people out of the party, I think.  It may not be necessary to thin the Halloween herd yet!





revwog1974 said:


> I've been slowly reading through this thread and I'm so excited.  My daughter and I are going this year.  When my grandparents lived in the area I went to Disneyland 10 times a year, but that ended in 1979 when I was 5.    So if I've been to Disneyland at Halloween, I don't remember it!  This is a surprise trip for my daughter and I have no idea how I'm going to keep it a secret for the next 5 months.  My husband thinks I'm a goof for being this excited already.  I'm glad you are already into this so at least I can come be excited here!



*revwog1974 -*

Hello and welcome!

There really was not much of a Halloween Time celebration to speak of until this past decade, I think.  There was nothing happening for Halloween in the '70s or '80s, that's for sure!  Now it's a whole season and it is very popular!

You came to the right place to share your excitement!  We love Halloween Time here in this thread, and we can all chat about it and discuss the various aspects of it all year long (same thing goes for the Christmas Superthread as well!).

You have a lot to look forward to!  Have you ever experienced Haunted Mansion Holiday (since it's open for the holiday season as well) or have you not been to Disneyland at all since 1979?  That alone is going to be quite an event for you!  The Halloween Round-Up is really charming and there are all kinds of intricately carved character pumpkins being worked on there.  There are goats wearing Halloween scarves.  There are all kinds of fun Halloween decorations.  There's a Villains photo spot in Fantasyland.  There are pumpkins galore on Main Street.  Lots of cute Halloween merchandise and seasonal treats (pumpkin-flavored & shaped goodies).  It's a great time to visit!


----------



## ArchOwl

Sherry E said:


> *ArchOwl -*
> 
> You're very welcome - thank you so much for joining us and jumping aboard!
> 
> Yes, the Halloween party used to be held in DCA - for several years in a row.  It was called Mickey's Halloween Treat at one point.  Then it became Mickey's Trick or Treat Party.  When it moved over to Disneyland (in 2010) it was renamed "Mickey's Halloween Party."
> 
> I don't think it was ever officially confirmed, but I think we all kind of assumed that the Halloween party moved over to DL because DCA was undergoing all the construction.  Also, I'm not sure if you've been to DLR for the Halloween season in general, but DCA used to be much more involved in the Halloween Time season.  The CALIFORNIA letters were candy corn-ized at one point.  The Golden Gate Bridge had candy corn hanging from it, as did some trees.  There was candy corn stuck in planters.  There was a whole Candy Corn Acres area of DCA, complete with a PhotoPass spot and a sort of candy factory "tower" thing.  There was even some monster and Halloween-themed music that played around the entrance to DCA.
> 
> When all of that stuff was taken out of DCA as the construction carried on, I suppose there was no point in having a party there because DCA was not very Halloween-ish anymore.
> 
> Last year, they finally stuck in a Duffy Halloween photo spot in DCA but that was about it!
> 
> So now that the billion dollar project is coming to an end in DCA, I wonder if and when they might go back to having a party there.  I somehow don't think they would do it _this_ year.  I tend to think that the Halloween party will be in Disneyland again this year.  But next year?  Who knows?  If they ever do have a party in DCA again they would have to have a featured event there to draw in guests, like Disneyland has the Halloween Screams fireworks and cavalcade, and they would have to start decorating DCA for the season again.
> 
> I liked the party when it was held in DCA, but I also like it in DL.  There is an extra element of that special Disney magic that comes along with the Disneyland version of the party, and half the fun is walking all over the park to find the cleverly situated treat trails and stations.  It's fun to go into the Golden Horseshoe and collect candy, or into Pixie Hollow at night to grab some handfuls of goodies.  I think the treat trails and stations are more interesting in DL than they were at DCA.



Thanks for the history, you are a fount of knowledge on this subject! 

I was kind of thinking that a Halloween World of Color could be super awesome, since DCA doesn't do fireworks like DL does.  But I tend to agree with you that since all this time and energy has gone into DCA for the opening, perhaps they won't want to start up with a new party at this time.  It would be a lot of work to move the party over to DCA.  

I made a very brief visit to DLR on a weekend in mid-September last year and saw the decorations in DL.  I was mainly there to ride Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy, because I had never ridden it before.  It was suitable scary and awesome.  I also rode Haunted Mansion Holiday because I wasn't sure I was going to be there for Christmas.  I ended up going to DLR for New Years and was able to ride HMH and see all the Christmas decorations.  It was so much fun.  We also did the Holiday Tour, which I enjoyed a lot.

I never had a chance to see DCA all decorated for Halloween, it sounds like a lot of fun.  

So I was thinking it would be neat to do the whole Halloween party thing and maybe the Happy Haunts Tour, since we have never experienced it.  I am excited to find out what Disney has planned.  Thanks again for the history.


----------



## iKristin

I am ready for it to be Halloween...right now.


----------



## revwog1974

Sherry E said:


> You have a lot to look forward to!  Have you ever experienced Haunted Mansion Holiday (since it's open for the holiday season as well) or have you not been to Disneyland at all since 1979?  That alone is going to be quite an event for you!  The Halloween Round-Up is really charming and there are all kinds of intricately carved character pumpkins being worked on there.  There are goats wearing Halloween scarves.  There are all kinds of fun Halloween decorations.  There's a Villains photo spot in Fantasyland.  There are pumpkins galore on Main Street.  Lots of cute Halloween merchandise and seasonal treats (pumpkin-flavored & shaped goodies).  It's a great time to visit!



I wasn't very clear.  I've been 4 times since the 'glory days' ended and my grandparents moved away.  It was sad losing our local connection, but probably more fun having them move close by us.  I wasn't planning on going this year, but finally couldn't bear it any more.  Our closest friends were all just back or going this fall, so I'm taking just my oldest daughter and it should a lot of fun.  I've never seen Disneyland decorated for any holiday.  I'd like to go at Christmas someday but this year we couldn't bring the entire family so Halloween it is.


----------



## bekster26

Hey everyone!  

I have been a long time lurker on this site but I don't really want to read this whole thread, so it is time that I became active in the community.  I am going to be going to Disneyland on Sept 15 for the day to celebrate my friend's birthday.  The plans were made before knowing that this was the first weekend for Halloween Time (which we are very excited about).  However, just out of curiosity, I am wondering how busy it will be on that day?  I was kind of hoping since it was September it wouldn't be too bad.  

We are both from Utah and will just be driving down for the weekend because of work and we can't take more than that Friday off to drive down.  

Either way, I am super excited for Halloween Time.  I have only been to it once and it was a blast!


----------



## disneychrista

bekster26 said:


> I am going to be going to Disneyland on Sept 15 for the day to celebrate my friend's birthday.  The plans were made before knowing that this was the first weekend for Halloween Time (which we are very excited about).  However, just out of curiosity, I am wondering how busy it will be on that day?


It will be busy just because it is a Saturday. Add that it will be the first weekend of Halloween and it will be even more crowded.


----------



## iKristin

Blah!!! Where are the dates and ticket sale dates. May is almost over.


----------



## All American

*Blah!!! Where are the dates and ticket sale dates. May is almost over.*

Wish I knew.    I'm ready to buy some tickets and book a room at the DLH.  We decided to forego our summer trip and just wait until October.  We haven't been since this past September, and I can only go to the Disney Store for a quick fix of pixie dust so many times before I start aching for an actual trip to the park.  

Where's that dancing guy?  Maybe that will help with finding out the dates and prices.  Let me find him....
He creeps me out, but I put one for each member of our party.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

http://blog.dvcrequest.com/?p=360

So, WDW guests already know all the dates? Is this typical that the Not So Scary parties get announced sooner? They also have 4/week and cost $65, I should note.

Impatiently yours,
AJ


----------



## disneychrista

TigerlilyAJ said:


> So, WDW guests already know all the dates? Is this typical that the Not So Scary parties get announced sooner?


Yes it is very typical for WDW to release dates much sooner than DL. Even their park hours are out through November right now, where DL is 6 weeks.


----------



## Girimama33

We are going in October and I really want to go to the Halloween party. Does anyone know how many tickets they sell for each party? We will probably do a Tuesday night, if that is what is offered again. I imagine crowds may be lower.
Thanks!


----------



## iKristin

Certain days (Halloween especially)  sell out very quickly since they don't sell tickets to capacity. The event is limited each night to a certain number; I think the first year it started at Disneyland there was an estimated 19,000 to 25,000 tickets sold for each night.


----------



## Girimama33

iKristin said:


> Certain days (Halloween especially)  sell out very quickly since they don't sell tickets to capacity. The event is limited each night to a certain number; I think the first year it started at Disneyland there was an estimated 19,000 to 25,000 tickets sold for each night.



Thanks Kristin!


----------



## iKristin

no problem


----------



## sweethannah

iKristin said:


> Certain days (Halloween especially)  sell out very quickly since they don't sell tickets to capacity. The event is limited each night to a certain number; I think the first year it started at Disneyland there was an estimated 19,000 to 25,000 tickets sold for each night.



Interesting! Do you know how this compares to attendance for regular mid week summer days/weekends/summer weekends? I'm just trying to gauge how busy it will seem compared to regular days.


----------



## Disluvney

Subscribing to keep up on the Halloween Time news...starting to plan our October trip!  YaY!


----------



## iKristin

From what I've heard, capacity is anywhere from 75,000 to 80,000. That's full, not letting anyone else in the park capacity lol. It's really not that busy. Closer to weekends and the two days of All Hallows Eve and Halloween (30th, 31st) are the busiest with tickets selling out rather quickly. Most people go straight to trick or treating. I've learned in all my times going that I go on rides first THEN go trick or treating. Because most people go trick or treating first so there's no line rides. There's never really long lines anyway during these events  It's very do-able.


----------



## sweethannah

Thank you! 

I've read quite a few posts from people saying they found the parties really busy but based on those numbers it might be more like  "quiet/regular day of the week" busy. 

That I can handle 

I realize it's pretty early to buy the tickets but it would be ever so nice if they could just release the dates


----------



## revwog1974

sweethannah said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I've read quite a few posts from people saying they found the parties really busy but based on those numbers it might be more like  "quiet/regular day of the week" busy.
> 
> That I can handle



I can handle that too.  But I go back-and-forth between freaking out about huge crowds all year because of Carsland and thinking that it won't be so bad in October.  Well, there's not much I can do about it now except be excited.  I already purchased plane tickets and park passes and now I'm working on costumes!


----------



## iKristin

I think it'll be a normal October, seeing as it's an off season time most of the month it doesn't tend to be super busy. Plus with the price hike it might drive some of those people away


----------



## Sherry E

I think that "busy" is in the eye of the beholder to a degree, open to perception.

I've said it before - on my party night last year (Monday, October 3), I was surprised at exactly how busy it was.  It looked like a weekend night, crowd-wise.  There were shorter lines for rides, but we didn't hit the rides.  The character photo spots had long lines.  Some of the treat trails had long lines.  Some of them did not.  There were lots and lots of people camped out for the Halloween Screams fireworks.

Let me put it this way - I was also in the parks in December for my annual holiday trip.  Holiday season is peak season at the Resort.  Monday, December 5th in Disneyland was less crowded than Monday, October 3rd.

Now, just because it was this way last year on that specific night does not necessarily mean it will be this way again.  

Also, what _I_ perceived to be crowded may not necessarily be what Kristin or others would perceive as crowded.  Was it unbearably, _I-can't-take-anymore-of-this_ crowded on my party night?  No.  But there were still people running into my ankles with strollers, so that gives you an idea of what it might have been like in terms of crowds at times, in certain areas.

October has gotten much busier in the last 4 years.  It is technically still considered an off-peak season (as opposed to Summer and the holidays, which are peak seasons), but I have actually read some other DIS'ers' posts that stated they did not want to go back in October again because it had become too crowded for them.  Again, it's all kind of subjective and based on perception, I think.


----------



## iKristin

I love Halloween time  It will always be my favorite time to visit. But I agree Sherry, it's different for what each person considers busy. Is October busier than my trip I made last June? HECK NO!! lol but I still see how it can vary. And with the popularity rising, it's changed a lot from the first year at Disneyland and from when it was at California Adventure


----------



## Vala

*nods in agreement*

Our first Halloween visit had very light crowds. Those picked up the following years. The first year we were always joking "Where do all those people come from???"  But that was nothing compared to the pre-Thanksgiving crowds last year.

I'm about to book my flight by the way. Almost there.


----------



## Eeee-va

http://miceage.micechat.com/allutz/al110910a.htm (not always accurate, but I think this sounds plausible) says they let 20,000 people in for the parties by the end of 2010.  

It honestly felt busier than that to me in 2010, but that's because I'd read everyone's stories of light crowds and imagined little to no wait for rides (not 15-30 minutes for HM and Space Mountain), being able to walk up to see the fireworks last-minute with no problems, etc.  Plus my last trip to Disneyland had been fairly uncrowded (even though it was World of Color's opening weekend!).  So I was disappointed.  My brother, sister-in-law, and their friend did their own thing and thought the crowds were LIGHT, because they hadn't been spoiled by an edge-of-off-season trip a few months prior.

Anyway, I say plan for crowds and then you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

Same feelings here. We have been to MHM the last two years and also visited during August. The MHM visits seemed much busier, granted these trips were Fri-Sun versus August trips of usually Tue-Sat.


----------



## Peepster

Oh, I'm so glad to find you wonderful, magical people!

What's going on with Guest Services?  Before I found this thread I emailed them and asked when tickets for the party would go on sale and also asked about 6 day park hopper pass availability...after almost 50 trips to WDW and so looking forward to our second Disneyland trip during Halloween party season (we fell in love with DL the first trip) I was answered with such a non-answer I couldn't believe they even read my questions!  Makes me think the magic disappeared somewhere in the ethernet!  Can't wait to get tickets!

My point is, I'm so, so glad to find this thread and the magic with you wonderful peeps.  So if I may I'll just sit here and soak up the knowledge and count the clock ticks till October....(Oh, I'm 10 years old again and time moves ever so sloooooow)

How does DL party compare to WDW for those of you who have been to both?

Happy Day,
Auntie Peep


----------



## Sherry E

Peepster said:


> Oh, I'm so glad to find you wonderful, magical people!
> 
> What's going on with Guest Services?  Before I found this thread I emailed them and asked when tickets for the party would go on sale and also asked about 6 day park hopper pass availability...after almost 50 trips to WDW and so looking forward to our second Disneyland trip during Halloween party season (we fell in love with DL the first trip) I was answered with such a non-answer I couldn't believe they even read my questions!  Makes me think the magic disappeared somewhere in the ethernet!  Can't wait to get tickets!
> 
> My point is, I'm so, so glad to find this thread and the magic with you wonderful peeps.  So if I may I'll just sit here and soak up the knowledge and count the clock ticks till October....(Oh, I'm 10 years old again and time moves ever so sloooooow)
> 
> How does DL party compare to WDW for those of you who have been to both?
> 
> Happy Day,
> Auntie Peep




*Hello, Auntie Peep!*  Welcome, and thanks for joining us! 

This is Creepy Dancing Guy: 

He is the mascot for the thread!  Sometimes he brings us good luck with his creepy dancing, in the form of some new Halloween Time information from Disney!  

So, if I'm understanding correctly, this will be your second trip to Disneyland, ever, and your very first trip during the Halloween Time season at Disneyland?

Well, I've never been to MNSSHP at WDW, so I cannot directly compare the WDW party to Disneyland's version, which is Mickey's Halloween Party.  

As far as the Halloween season in general at both WDW and DLR (not counting the party itself), I have been told by people who have been to both places for Halloween season that Disneyland's decorations and overall Halloween festivities in the park(s) (for the whole season) are much better and more involved than what you will find at WDW...BUT the actual nighttime party itself is supposedly a bit better at WDW.

As for Disney and their vague answers, yes, they are very good at not wanting to give out dates for holiday-related events in advance.  Even if they already know the dates (and they may or may not already know them), they don't give them out ahead of time.

The Annual Pass section of the DLR website should have some dates very soon, because the AP holders, DVC owners and Disney Visa Card members can buy tickets before they go on sale to the general public, as a rule.

Last year, the MHP dates went up on the AP site in May.  The delay this year in putting them out _could possibly, maybe,_ mean that Disneyland Resort is going to spring something a little different on us this year, and maybe they need extra time to write up a press release or blog about it.  For example, maybe they are going to add something new to the party itself - a new attraction or highlight of some kind?  Or maybe they are going to change the dates or days of the week a bit from what they have been doing.

I am hoping that 'no news is good news' in this case, and that the delay in releasing party dates is because Disney is whipping up a press release or blog to tell us of some new things coming our way for the MHP this year.

Of course, then again, they could just be running behind with Halloween info since they have all the Cars Land press stuff to get through!


----------



## All American

Eeee-va said:


> It honestly felt busier than that to me in 2010, but that's because I'd read everyone's stories of light crowds and imagined little to no wait for rides (not 15-30 minutes for HM and Space Mountain), being able to walk up to see the fireworks last-minute with no problems, etc.



I think that is so key to whether or not a person feels if the park is more crowded or not.  For someone like me, a 15-30 minute wait is fantastic.  (I'm good up to about 45-minute waits).  So, I'd say, "Yeah, it was a really light crowd!!!!"  You just need to know what your limits are and gauge the experience based on that.  I think, too, that walkways can become congested with people trick-or-treating and that definitely adds to the feel of feeling crowded.  

And for Peepster:


> How does DL party compare to WDW for those of you who have been to both?



I honestly believe that the DL party is just as good as the WDW one.  My *one* gripe/complaint/annual whine is that there not a true parade like the Boo to You Parade.  There is this cute little thing where the characters march down the street in their costumes, but it's no match for the Headless Horseman.  Someday, I hope he can charge down Main Street at Disneyland because I love it!!!

With that being said, there is plenty of candy, lots of cool costumes, and the Hallowishes Fireworks.  What is really nice is the Nightmare before Christmas overlay at Haunted Mansion, and I thought Jack Skellington's narration of the fireworks was a cool touch too!  I was pleasantly surprised with how much fun I had at the DL party in comparison to the WDW.  I really don't think you'll be disappointed.



> The delay this year in putting them out could possibly, maybe, mean that Disneyland Resort is going to spring something a little different on us this year, and maybe they need extra time to write up a press release or blog about it. For example, maybe they are going to add something new to the party itself - a new attraction or highlight of some kind? Or maybe they are going to change the dates or days of the week a bit from what they have been doing.



Headless Horseman?......

I hope you're right that it *could* be for something new.  I just figured it wasn't a major concern with all of the attention being devoted to California Adventure.  I like your line of thinking better.  I do hope the exact dates and prices will be released soon.  (Tomorrow would be good!)  My sister and her family are going with us this year, and I want to start planning.  Here's to hoping!....


----------



## revwog1974

I'm a real worrier so I've been trying not to dwell on not having dates or tickets for the Halloween party yet.  Of course, I don't have AP or DVC so worrying that tickets will sell out before they go on sale to the general public is REALLY going to kill me once the dates are announced!  If they do change up the party some this year are they likely to have it on one weekend evening?   We'll be there Friday to Sunday.  I'm guessing Disney is going to get highest attendence at the party on a weekend and that's what they want.  (Even if we want lower crowds and shorterblines!)


----------



## Sherry E

*revwog1974 -*

I don't think you'll have to worry about sell-outs for a while.  You should still be able to get the party night you want when the tickets go on sale to the general public in July (or whenever that happens).

There should definitely be parties on all the Fridays in October.  I keep thinking that what _could_ happen is that the party will begin on Friday, September 28th, carry on with the tradition of Tuesday night parties as well - except for Tuesday, 10/30, which they _might_ skip because there will be a party on Wednesday, 10/31.  Normally there are 10 party nights, so if the party begins on 9/28 they'd have to cut out a night somewhere else to make it 10 nights.

The interesting thing is that there would be a party on a Saturday or Sunday night if Halloween itself fell on one of those nights.  For some reason, when Halloween does not happen on Saturday or Sunday, there don't seem to be parties on those nights.


*All American -*

As you indicated, most likely Disney is just slugging along in releasing dates because they want to keep the spotlight on the reopening of DCA and all that comes with it for right now.  I would like to think that they have some new things in store for the MHP and are waiting for the right time to tell us, but one never knows with that sneaky Disney!

I totally agree with you about everyone knowing what their own limits are for crowds.  I have thought that for a while - we all kind of have our own comfort levels, and one person may reach his or her own limit with crowds sooner than someone else.  We all go by our own personal barometers and know when the crowds start to feel uncomfortable _for us_, so when we answer questions about crowds we are usually basing the answers on what our own tolerance levels are.  Even when we have numbers attached - like Disney sells 20,000 tickets or whatever - if those 20,000 people all seem to be congregated in one spot, or in every spot where we want to be, it will seem like it is extremely crowded.

As *Kristin* said, a day in October is probably not as crowded as it is on a day in June (especially when Cars Land is upon us), but October has definitely gathered quite a bit steam in the last few years.

Oddly, I was in DCA on opening day of Halloween Time in September last year (I went back again in October).  California Adventure was almost a ghost town on September 16th, because all of the guests were over in Disneyland where the Halloween stuff was!  This year, I don't expect DCA to be a ghost town any time soon, but it was interesting to see it that way in 2011.

As *Eeee-va* said, it's best to just kind of prepare for crowds and then it won't be shocking.  Just expect that it will be crowded at all times, and then anything that falls short of those expectations will be a welcome relief!


----------



## Girimama33

Stupid question about annual pass prices....I bought deluxe AP's that we will activate during our October trip. I am guessing that since they are not activated until then, I cannot get the MHP tickets at the AP prices...does anyone know if my assumption is correct?


----------



## Sherry E

Girimama33 said:


> Stupid question about annual pass prices....I bought deluxe AP's that we will activate during our October trip. I am guessing that since they are not activated until then, I cannot get the MHP tickets at the AP prices...does anyone know if my assumption is correct?



Girimama33 -

It's not a stupid question at all!  I think you're right in that you will not be able to use the AP's for discounts on the MHP tickets since they will not yet be activated.  If you were booking a hotel room at one of the 3 DLR hotels you could apply the AP discount before the AP is activated, as long as the AP is activated before you actually checked in to the hotel.  Unfortunately, it doesn't work that way with MHP tickets - at least I'm pretty sure it doesn't (someone please correct me if I'm mistaken).


----------



## Sherry E

Sherry E said:


> Girimama33 -
> 
> It's not a stupid question at all!  I think you're right in that you will not be able to use the AP's for discounts on the MHP tickets since they will not yet be activated.  If you were booking a hotel room at one of the 3 DLR hotels you could apply the AP discount before the AP is activated, as long as the AP is activated before you actually checked in to the hotel.  Unfortunately, it doesn't work that way with MHP tickets - at least I'm pretty sure it doesn't (someone please correct me if I'm mistaken).



I'd better carry this above reply to Girimama33 to this page so it doesn't get lost in the shuffle!



​

Now...

Only _*3.5 months*_ until we get to see these again...





























































(Creepy giant pumpkin head dude...)


































​


----------



## All American

All those pretty pictures.  I swear that I could spend a whole day just looking at (and enjoying!) the different decorations.


----------



## golfdad

My wife and I are looking to take our 3 year old for the first time out to DLR.  We have never been either and wanted to know what the weather is like around the Halloween time?  We were thinking about going in the beginning of May also.  What is the weather like then?


----------



## MizzFran17

I have been stalking this thread to finalize our October trip.  Each time it pops up I get excited that tickets might already be available!


----------



## KittyKat1978

MizzFran17 said:


> I have been stalking this thread to finalize our October trip.  Each time it pops up I get excited that tickets might already be available!



Me too!! Waiting impatiently


----------



## iKristin

I bought my tickets in 2009 before my AP was active  So you should be able to!


----------



## Girimama33

iKristin said:


> I bought my tickets in 2009 before my AP was active  So you should be able to!



And you got the discount? Did you call to purchase tickets vs. online?

The pictures you posted Sherry are really neat. Can't wait Yo see it all n person.


----------



## iKristin

I bought mine online through the AP link. I don't remember exactly how I did it, but I managed to get into the AP site once my AP was purchased. You can call and purchase I'm pretty sure. The barcode is on your temp AP paper


----------



## GrandBob

Sherry E said:


> There should definitely be parties on all the Fridays in October.  I keep thinking that what _could_ happen is that the party will begin on Friday, September 28th, carry on with the tradition of Tuesday night parties as well - except for Tuesday, 10/30, which they _might_ skip because there will be a party on Wednesday, 10/31.  Normally there are 10 party nights, so if the party begins on 9/28 they'd have to cut out a night somewhere else to make it 10 nights.



Oh boy, I sure hope you're wrong about that, Sherry!  We've never been to MHP before, but we're planning to take our DGD there this year.  The thing is, DSS (step-son), DDIL, and DGD won't arrive until late on Friday 10/26, so that date is out.  And DW & I leave at noon on Halloween day to fly to Chicago for Mom's 91st BDay.  So that leaves Tues 10/30 for MHP, and the 5 of us are really planning on it.  So please, don't jinx it for me by putting out vibes like that, OK?    I mean, a 5 day trip *should* be enough to catch a party somewhere, right?

-Bob


----------



## Girimama33

iKristin said:


> I bought mine online through the AP link. I don't remember exactly how I did it, but I managed to get into the AP site once my AP was purchased. You can call and purchase I'm pretty sure. The barcode is on your temp AP paper



I tried entering the barcode # from the voucher into my Disney account, but it is not accepting it


----------



## iKristin

No but if you call to buy them you should be able to use that barcode as your AP number


----------



## nbliss

Wonderful pictures, Sherry!  I could look at them all day!
I wanted to post some pictures, but for the life of me I cannot get it to work on here.


----------



## revwog1974

I'm working on a new autograph album for my daughter for our trip this fall and I'm trying to put together a list of the characters we might see at the parks particularly at the Halloween parties.  Every thread I found with a list of characters linked me to another thread which was a pain to wade through!  Please give me your thoughts and make suggestions for additions and subtractions.

Aladdin
Alice
Anastasia
Ariel
Ariel
Aurora
Baloo
Belle
Bert
Brer Bear
Brer Fox
Buzz Lightyear
Captain Hook
Chip
Cinderella
Cruella 
Dale
Doctor Facilier
Donald
Drizella
Duffy
Eeyore
Evil Queen/Wicked Stepmother
Fairy Godmother
Ferb
Frozone
Gepetto 
Goofy
Goofy - Halloween
Green Army Man
Iridessa
Jack Skellington 
Jafar
Jasmine 
Jessie
Kenai
Koda
Lady Tremaine 
Lilo
Mad Hatter
Maleficent
Mary Poppins
Merida
Mickey
Mickey  Aviator (DCA)
Mickey  Halloween
Mickey  Sailor (DCA)
Minnie 
Minnie - Aviator (DCA)
Minnie - Halloween
Minnie - Sailor (DCA)
Mr. Incredible
Mrs. Incredible
Mulan
Peter Pan
Phineas 
Piglet
Merlin
Pinnochio
Pluto
Pocahontas
Rabbit
Rapunzel
Sally
Seven Dwarfs
Wendy
Tinkerbelle
Sheriff of Nottingham
Queen of Hearts
Snow White 
Stich
Stormtrooper
Sully
Terrence 
Tiana 
Tigger
Tinkerbell 
Tweedledum
Tweedlee 
Winnie the Pooh
Woody


----------



## Sherry E

revwog1974 said:


> I'm working on a new autograph album for my daughter for our trip this fall and I'm trying to put together a list of the characters we might see at the parks particularly at the Halloween parties.  Every thread I found with a list of characters linked me to another thread which was a pain to wade through!  Please give me your thoughts and make suggestions for additions and subtractions.
> 
> Aladdin
> Alice
> Anastasia
> Ariel
> Ariel
> Aurora
> Baloo
> Belle
> Bert
> Brer Bear
> Brer Fox
> Buzz Lightyear
> Captain Hook
> Chip
> Cinderella
> Cruella
> Dale
> Doctor Facilier
> Donald
> Drizella
> Duffy
> Eeyore
> Evil Queen/Wicked Stepmother
> Fairy Godmother
> Ferb
> Frozone
> Gepetto
> Goofy
> Goofy - Halloween
> Green Army Man
> Iridessa
> Jack Skellington
> Jafar
> Jasmine
> Jessie
> Kenai
> Koda
> Lady Tremaine
> Lilo
> Mad Hatter
> Maleficent
> Mary Poppins
> Merida
> Mickey
> Mickey – Aviator (DCA)
> Mickey – Halloween
> Mickey – Sailor (DCA)
> Minnie
> Minnie - Aviator (DCA)
> Minnie - Halloween
> Minnie - Sailor (DCA)
> Mr. Incredible
> Mrs. Incredible
> Mulan
> Peter Pan
> Phineas
> Piglet
> Merlin
> Pinnochio
> Pluto
> Pocahontas
> Rabbit
> Rapunzel
> Sally
> Seven Dwarfs
> Wendy
> Tinkerbelle
> Sheriff of Nottingham
> Queen of Hearts
> Snow White
> Stich
> Stormtrooper
> Sully
> Terrence
> Tiana
> Tigger
> Tinkerbell
> Tweedledum
> Tweedlee
> Winnie the Pooh
> Woody





I don't know if this will help, or if you'd prefer that I go through your list and bold things, but this is who I've personally seen *at the party*:

Anastasia
Buzz Lightyear
Captain Hook
Cruella
Drizella
Frozone
Green Army Men
Handy Manny
Jack Sparrow
Jessie
Lady Tremaine
Mickey Mouse (in special Halloween outfit)
Minnie Mouse (in special Halloween outfit)
Mr. Incredible
Mrs. Incredible
Peter Pan
Pooh
Wendy
Woody




Here is who I've seen *in the parks* (both of them) during non-party hours in Halloween season, over a few years:

Captain Hook
Chip
Cruella
Dale
Don Karnage
Donald Duck (in pumpkin costume)
Duffy (special Halloween photo spot in DCA)
Eeyore
Evil Queen
Frollo
Goofy (in Halloween costume, like a skeleton outfit or something)
Jack Skellington
Jessie
Mickey (in Halloween costume)
Minnie
Pluto
Pooh
Queen of Hearts
Ratcliffe
Sally
Tigger
Woody



I'm sure there are many more.  I just either did not see them or I am forgetting some.


----------



## Sherry E

All American said:


> All those pretty pictures.  I swear that I could spend a whole day just looking at (and enjoying!) the different decorations.



*All American* - 

Same here!  In fact, that's pretty much what I do during the holiday season too.  I just walk around endlessly and take photos of decorations for hours and hours.  Doing that for Halloween Time and the holidays gets me in the spirit more than anything else.  

It was just last year that I really began paying a lot of attention to the Halloween Round-Up and realizing exactly how many Halloween-ish details are in it!  That place is full of all kinds of pumpkin knick-knacks, pictures, Fall-colored flowers and plants, etc.




Girimama33 said:


> And you got the discount? Did you call to purchase tickets vs. online?
> 
> The pictures you posted Sherry are really neat. Can't wait Yo see it all n person.



*Girimama33 -*

Thank you!  There are so many other things to see - even the window displays along Main Street are fun.  I just tried to post the very basic things for right now (until we start the "Theme Weeks Countdown" to Halloween Time in the next month or two).

I hope that you will be able to get the party tickets for a discount before your AP is activated.




golfdad said:


> My wife and I are looking to take our 3 year old for the first time out to DLR.  We have never been either and wanted to know what the weather is like around the Halloween time?  We were thinking about going in the beginning of May also.  What is the weather like then?



*golfdad -*

Are you planning to go in September or October for Halloween Time?  

Well, this will probably be of no help, but I can honestly say that there are September days where it has been brutally hot (2 years ago it was something outrageous like 113-118 degrees in SoCal in mid-September, depending on where exactly you were), and other days where it has been in the 70's (such as last year, on September 16, when it was overcast and mild).

As for October, it can range from 70's all the way to upper 90's or very low 100's.  It can be very dry and windy, or it can be rainy.  October is a very weird weather month - you never really know which way it is going to lean.

May has been pretty warm (upper 80's and low 90's) for the last week or so.  Early May can be like that as well, or in the pleasant upper 70's and sunny.




GrandBob said:


> Oh boy, I sure hope you're wrong about that, Sherry!  We've never been to MHP before, but we're planning to take our DGD there this year.  The thing is, DSS (step-son), DDIL, and DGD won't arrive until late on Friday 10/26, so that date is out.  And DW & I leave at noon on Halloween day to fly to Chicago for Mom's 91st BDay.  So that leaves Tues 10/30 for MHP, and the 5 of us are really planning on it.  So please, don't jinx it for me by putting out vibes like that, OK?    I mean, a 5 day trip *should* be enough to catch a party somewhere, right?
> 
> -Bob



*Bob -*

Oops!  I hope I didn't jinx you!  I hope I'm wrong about that too!  Even if a 10/30 party were scrapped, they could always decide to have it on Monday, 10/29.  Or, instead of startiing the party on 9/28, maybe they'd shock us all and begin it on 10/1 (a Monday)?  And I don't think there is any rule that says they can only have 10 parties.  Why not have 11 parties, right?

I just didn't know if having parties on 2 back to back nights was feasible.  But, yes, certainly a 5-day trip should give you a party somewhere in there!




nbliss said:


> Wonderful pictures, Sherry!  I could look at them all day!
> I wanted to post some pictures, but for the life of me I cannot get it to work on here.



*nbliss -*

Thank you so much!  We will all have some fun with the Theme Weeks photo countdown coming soon - it will be a photo-palooza, hopefully!

Do you have a Photobucket account?  Usually, somewhere around each photo in a Photobucket account there is an IMG code.  Generally you can just click on that and it will highlight and copy on its own.  Then you can come back here, open a post and just type Ctrl V (paste), and your photo will appear.


----------



## frangipanisam

Sherry E said:


> Oops!  I hope I didn't jinx you!  I hope I'm wrong about that too!  Even if a 10/30 party were scrapped, they could always decide to have it on Monday, 10/29.



This is what we're hoping for because we arrive midday on the 29th, fingers are crossed!!!


----------



## revwog1974

Sherry E said:


> I don't know if this will help, or if you'd prefer that I go through your list and bold things, but this is who I've personally seen *at the party*:
> 
> Anastasia
> Buzz Lightyear
> Captain Hook
> Cruella
> Drizella
> Frozone
> Green Army Men
> Handy Manny
> Jack Sparrow
> Jessie
> Lady Tremaine
> Mickey Mouse (in special Halloween outfit)
> Minnie Mouse (in special Halloween outfit)
> Mr. Incredible
> Mrs. Incredible
> Peter Pan
> Pooh
> Wendy
> Woody
> 
> Here is who I've seen *in the parks* (both of them) during non-party hours in Halloween season, over a few years:
> 
> Captain Hook
> Chip
> Cruella
> Dale
> Don Karnage
> Donald Duck (in pumpkin costume)
> Duffy (special Halloween photo spot in DCA)
> Eeyore
> Evil Queen
> Frollo
> Goofy (in Halloween costume, like a skeleton outfit or something)
> Jack Skellington
> Jessie
> Mickey (in Halloween costume)
> Minnie
> Pluto
> Pooh
> Queen of Hearts
> Ratcliffe
> Sally
> Tigger
> Woody
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are many more.  I just either did not see them or I am forgetting some.



That is helpful.  Thank you.  I'm wondering if there are others that anyone else has seen?  I imagine that once the parties start this fall we'll get a better list, but that doesn't get me a lot of time to finalize a book.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I'm jumping in. At least as of now just getting back I think honestly i could fit at least a 1day trip in oct, im hoping 2 days lol -Bags on backs, no huge bags to lug around. Hop a bus get there, cheap room who knows where im thinking desert in, only need 2 beds nothing fancy breakfast sure or not who knows. Food was big enough me and hubby realized we could make it on splitting meals next time with no trouble 

The free water saved on drinks so much  and two days wouldnt be hard 

So if we go the Halloween party and cars land/ buna vista street are the two main reasons why.

 My sons school is odd and have some months they have more weeks off Holidays but not exactly on holidays some times. But they start school early only have really a two months out maybe 6weeks.

I'm thinking of planing the trip for a fri - tuesday (just to be safe with what past party's have had

Then when i get dates from school and party ill cancel a few days and just chose the best one for us. Is this bad? 

you know when i asked round the park for Melifcent i was told one- they had villens shop and ppl need to write Disney and request it come back because as it is the only time many cms see anything of her is Halloween time. Another reason to go look 

I know its crazy but it was so bad last time we went and my son was so sick so that didnt help. I think i need to give it another chance and with my trip being slightly messed up this time around maybe im ok planing a two day park visit in oct?

If you ap holders get dates please release them we will all love you for ever.


----------



## mmlover74

Thank you for sharing your past pics of the MHP.  We just bought AP vouchers (before the increase) and I have the Disney Visa...so i will be able to get the discount.  Because we bought the vouchers, we are planning a trip now in Oct.  We just got back Thurs. from a short trip.

Sherry E:  I remember your help with Goofy's Kitchen 2 years ago and I lurk quite a bit except when planning a trip.  

I have been to WDW Halloween party back in '04 when we were there for our honeymoon.  I remember the line for our souvenear photo (for free)being a long wait.  We didn't do the candy lines as we didn't have kids.  We did some rides.

Does DL do a souvenear photo with just you and your group for free?  What else can be expected during the party?  If you enter the park during normal hours do you have to leave and reenter?  This will be our first time doing the MHP at DL.


----------



## nbliss

Thank you, Sherry for the photobucket tip!

Here are some pics of when my son met Jack Sparrow at last years party.  This guy was amazing!  Not only did he look like the real deal, he acted like him, too!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

ok after reading though this thread i saw something I wanted to ask on.

I read something about the party ticket getting you in at 3pm so you can play three hours before the party Is this true?

With out a park ticket that day we could still get in?
we may be ariving at noon or so the day of the party if it all works out to be on the date were looking at (sons bday)

I didnt want to waist a day ticket for us not getting there till after 1pm. so if this is true it would work and then a two day hopper for huuby and son and one day for me (useing one free day too) and we could make it all work cheap small two day 3night trip) back home before school lol


----------



## disneychrista

JadeDarkstar said:


> I read something about the party ticket getting you in at 3pm so you can play three hours before the party Is this true?


In the past you could get in 3 hours before the party with just your party ticket. The partys were 6pm on Tuesdays, so you could get in at 3pm. On Fridays the party was at 7pm, so you could get in at 4pm.


----------



## PatMcDuck

Just to post that the only time I did the DL Halloween party, it was at California Adventure.     We have done the MNSSHP a few times at WDW.  

The California Adventure party was only so-so.  We found it confusing, could not figure out where to go, missed the short parade.  Weather was much better than at WDW though, WDW at Halloween can be brutally hot.  

I am hoping to catch the DL version on my late Sept trip this year.  Looking forward to seeing Buena Vista St decorated for Halloween.


----------



## dhorner233

nbliss said:


> Thank you, Sherry for the photobucket tip!
> 
> Here are some pics of when my son met Jack Sparrow at last years party.  This guy was amazing!  Not only did he look like the real deal, he acted like him, too!



That is the best Jack Sparrow I have seen!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

ty ty and i wish it were in both parks but if one i hope its dl park we saw dca 4years ago i think it was ok but my son was sick so we didnt do as much as i planed or hoped for. I hope this one will make up for the other and show me it is as good as every one says it is. It looks to have got better the last few years


----------



## revwog1974

What are your favorite strategies for the candy trails?  The quantities of candy some folks say they get is amazing and while that is great if you're local, I can't imagine flying home with so much.  Is there any hope at all of cutting my daughter off or am I better off just letting her go crazy and dumping it before we fly home?  That just seems so wasteful to me.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

ill help my son go though the stuff we like keep it and try give the rest away before we leave (we would be riding a bus there and home so we couldn't carry to much with us.


----------



## All American

JadeDarkstar said:


> ty ty and i wish it were in both parks but if one i hope its dl park we saw dca 4years ago i think it was ok but my son was sick so we didnt do as much as i planed or hoped for. I hope this one will make up for the other and show me it is as good as every one says it is. It looks to have got better the last few years



That's a bummer your son was sick.  It can be so disappointing to plan for such an adventure only to have the experience altered by an illness.  I hope you have better luck this time.  I did the one in WDW and said I'd never do it unless it was in Disneyland (of course with the new and improved California Adventure, I'd give it a try if the party were held there); when it moved to Disneyland, I gave it a try and had a blast.  It really is a fun party!



> What are your favorite strategies for the candy trails? The quantities of candy some folks say they get is amazing and while that is great if you're local, I can't imagine flying home with so much. Is there any hope at all of cutting my daughter off or am I better off just letting her go crazy and dumping it before we fly home? That just seems so wasteful to me.



I have no candy strategy.  If we see a candy station with a fairly short line (15 people ), we hop right in.  That's probably the extent of it.  Even if the lines were long, which they can be, we'd wait if we felt like it because the lines do move quickly.  

One thing you can do to limit the amount of candy is limit the size of the bag you collect it in.  (You can bring your own.) When you enter the park for the party and receive your wristband, the cast members will give you a very small bag for trick-or-treating that you can use.  It is probably 9" high x 6 " wide -- that is just a very random and from my memory guess. (It might actually be smaller; I'll try to find some pictures.)  You could just use that and once it's full, you could be done trick-or-treating.  It probably would fill up after a few candy stops.  It just depends on how much candy the cast member hands out. Sometimes, it hands full, and at the next station it could be just a few pieces.

ETA:  Couldn't find a picture of the trick-or-treat bag, but trust me, it's small and would solve your problem. However, I did find a picture of a Mickey ghost, so I hope that's good enough.


----------



## iKristin

Only thing I've noticed so far that has been updated...the date to the right of the Halloween page says September 14th through October 31st 2012. That's starting earlier than usual 

http://disneyland.disney.go.com/events/halloween-time/


----------



## disneychrista

iKristin said:


> Only thing I've noticed so far that has been updated...the date to the right of the Halloween page says September 14th through October 31st 2012. That's starting earlier than usual



Thats about right for "Halloween" to start, based on previous years. The partys will likely start 2 weeks later.


----------



## KittyKat1978

I just called both the AP line and the ticket line and they both told me July/Aug.  Neither knew about AP's getting an early jump on tickets.

I wonder if they will make us wait until July? 

I also asked how/if I would be notified about the AP advance sales and was told to look on the AP section of the website under Special events or that I would get an email.

Still impatiently waiting.


----------



## nbliss

Here are a couple of pictures of the bag from last year, very small, 7" x 9".


----------



## revwog1974

Nbliss, thank you so much for the pictures and measurements of the bags!  I think that's the perfect answer to my dilemma.  When the bags are full, we're done getting candy.  Now I just have to keep her from noticing that some kids have bigger bags!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

im calling to book my room today i hope 1-5th oct will be good enough to catch at least one night Halloween party's are offered s of now i'm saying we are going but we all know financial stuff can happen and i may have to um give up m,y trip lol but i can try. I even told my son if we go its a 2 day trip not long at all. few cars land rides a few favs in dl and the Halloween party and his bday dinner (what ever we do ) he said ok he understands lol


----------



## nbliss

There are four of us, and last year we brought bigger bags, ended up flying home with 15 pounds of candy.  I put some if it in the carry ons, some of it in suitcases.   I then used that candy for the tons of trick or treaters that we get.


----------



## mmlover74

That is one cute Halloween bag.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

room booked and may be ordering from getaway today for tickets before June 10th to be started paying that off. yea haw here we go planing has begun, last trip for a while but will be a blast. Btw the old prices at getaway let us go long enough for morning Magic. My hubby says 2 days is such a waist for the money to gt there, lets go normal time just less spent (no chr meals) except for sons bday maybe) and share meals we don't all need our own. 

I also got away with a kids meal at golden horseshoe and it filled me up just fine


----------



## All American

KittyKat1978 said:


> I just called both the AP line and the ticket line and they both told me July/Aug.  Neither knew about AP's getting an early jump on tickets.
> 
> I wonder if they will make us wait until July?
> 
> I also asked how/if I would be notified about the AP advance sales and was told to look on the AP section of the website under Special events or that I would get an email.
> 
> *Still impatiently waiting*.



Same here.  My sister is coming over on Wednesday to work on some Halloween at Disneyland plans.  Maybe I'll go ahead and book our room just to get one reserved and crossed off the list.  



> Here are a couple of pictures of the bag from last year, very small, 7" x 9"



D'oh!  I was *this* close.


----------



## iKristin

Yeah cause they always sell the fabric bags for around 5 to 6 bucks  They're actually pretty cute, I buy one every year anyway


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

If you don't want to spend a lot of time waiting in line for candy, they basically fill your bags up as you leave for the night. 

Last year I went with my son for a party night, got in maybe 2 lines for candy the whole night, then as we left they had several carts to fill you up. We got to spend a lot more time on rides, fireworks, the parade, etc.

We got around 15 pounds of candy without really trying.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

good to know looks like my family wants to see the chr and entertainment more then get the candy so we will hit every other candy line and spend time seeing the party (and praying son dont get sick lol)

Thanks all this thread had been a god send i cant wait. im booking my vacation today with any luck at all (on getawaytoday.com)


----------



## Vala

Yay - my flight is booked! Halloween here I come!


----------



## Davids-Coco

I know people have said the picture/character lines are long. On a tuesday, can you give me an idea... are we talking 20 min or 1 hr?


----------



## nbliss

We went to a Tuesday party, waited about 30-35 minutes for Jack Sparrow.  Thing is, at least with Jack, they were switching out characters every so often.  So, Jack was there for awhile (not sure if it was an hour or so), then they would switch to Peter Pan and Captain Hook.  This was in front of the Mark Twain riverboat.  There was a CM there as people were getting in line, and he told us when the switch out would be.  We came back to get in line while Peter Pan and Captain Hook were still there, and just as we got to the front of the line, they put in Jack Sparrow.  Phew, it was close!  Since my son was dressed as Sparrow (see pics above), it was totally worth it to see the look on my son's face.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

any one remember what bad guys were at the small world part last year?


----------



## I'm mikey

JadeDarkstar said:


> any one remember what bad guys were at the small world part last year?


in 2010 we got pictures with...
The old hag
The Wicked Queen 
Cruella Deville
Captain Hook
The Queen of hearts


----------



## JadeDarkstar

i know in 2010 they had melifcent i saw a pic of some one who said it was in 2010 im just hoping shes there this year too he he thanks tho for the list


----------



## Vala

JadeDarkstar said:


> i know in 2010 they had melifcent i saw a pic of some one who said it was in 2010 im just hoping shes there this year too he he thanks tho for the list



Maleficent (and Hades too) were only out for the Halloween party in 2010. I hadn't heard if they were back last year.

I'm Mikey did have most of the "daylight villains" I think. We also saw Jafar and Frollo from Hunchback throughout the day. Lady Tremaine and the Stepsisters only seemed to be out for the parties too. I remember Facilier was out last year at the Villains stop.


----------



## revwog1974

I'm mikey said:


> in 2010 we got pictures with...
> The old hag
> The Wicked Queen
> Cruella Deville
> Captain Hook
> The Queen of hearts



By old hag do you mean the evil queen from Snow White in her disguise?  People call that character different things. I'm making an autograph book for my daughter and some friends so I want as complete a list as I can get.  Thanks!


----------



## Vala

revwog1974 said:


> By old hag do you mean the evil queen from Snow White in her disguise?  People call that character different things. I'm making an autograph book for my daughter and some friends so I want as complete a list as I can get.  Thanks!



I'm not sure what I'm mikey meant, but that's the character I have seen and thought was meant.

If you plan to include her name though she did sign "the Witch" for me.


----------



## revwog1974

Vala said:


> I'm not sure what I'm mikey meant, but that's the character I have seen and thought was meant.
> 
> If you plan to include her name though she did sign "the Witch" for me.



Thank you.


----------



## I'm mikey

revwog1974 said:


> By old hag do you mean the evil queen from Snow White in her disguise?  People call that character different things. I'm making an autograph book for my daughter and some friends so I want as complete a list as I can get.  Thanks!





Vala said:


> I'm not sure what I'm mikey meant, but that's the character I have seen and thought was meant.
> 
> If you plan to include her name though she did sign "the Witch" for me.



The old Hag/The Witch/the evil queen in disguise.
This is the character I know as the Old Hag.


----------



## iKristin

Just wanted to throw out there that Ray Bradbury passed away today. He was the one that designed the Halloween Tree in Frontierland. Hopefully they'll keep doing it as a memorial to him.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

aww that's to bad I hope that they will continue it too.


----------



## Sherry E

iKristin said:


> Just wanted to throw out there that Ray Bradbury passed away today. He was the one that designed the Halloween Tree in Frontierland. Hopefully they'll keep doing it as a memorial to him.



*Kristin -*

On my Facebook page today, I posted this tribute:


*Rest in peace, Ray Bradbury. You've left an indelible, incomparable stamp on literature, science fiction and on pop culture...and you've left your mark (or your 'tree') on the Happiest Place on Earth as well.   Halloween Time at Disneyland will always be a little less "electric" from now on. :-( * 


(_Anyone who knows Ray Bradbury's work will understand the "electric" reference..._)

And I used this picture from 2009 to accompany the post...






And...everyone ignored me (as usual)!  Not a single person - not even my DISboards Facebook friends - "Liked" or commented on my post/status update.  I don't know if that's a statement about how they feel about Ray Bradbury or how they feel about me, but there was not a peep!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

my face books been super slow today, im not sure i have you on my face book but my hubby knew who the guy was when i showed him the post here.


----------



## revwog1974

I'm mikey said:


> The old Hag/The Witch/the evil queen in disguise.
> This is the character I know as the Old Hag.



Thanks.  I hope it didn't sound critical.  It wasn't meant to.  I just wanted to make sure I understood.


----------



## kirstie101

Vala said:


> Maleficent (and Hades too) were only out for the Halloween party in 2010. I hadn't heard if they were back last year.
> 
> I'm Mikey did have most of the "daylight villains" I think. We also saw Jafar and Frollo from Hunchback throughout the day. Lady Tremaine and the Stepsisters only seemed to be out for the parties too. I remember Facilier was out last year at the Villains stop.



We saw Lady Tremaine and the Stepsisters during the week last year (2011). We were there the week of 10/22 and they were out during the day doing pictures by IASW.


----------



## I'm mikey

revwog1974 said:


> Thanks.  I hope it didn't sound critical.  It wasn't meant to.  I just wanted to make sure I understood.



Nope, not critical at all, no offense taken.


----------



## dhorner233

I'm mikey said:


> The old Hag/The Witch/the evil queen in disguise.
> This is the character I know as the Old Hag.



Great picture! I never noticed how HAPPY she was before!


----------



## revwog1974

Does anyone know how busy it tends to be on weekends wound thr Halloween season?  I'm trying to decide if it would be faster and simpler to buy dessert seating for Fantasmic.  I don't really want to but my daughter hasn't ever seen it and she's 6 so I don't think she's going to do well sitting for hours waiting for the show and I want her to be able to see well.  Over at the Fantasmic thread they seem to think October is off season and not bisy and that's not the same thing you say on this thread.  From their perspective it probably is off season and they may be less familiar with the Halloween season.  I don't know.


----------



## AussieMumma

Hi all, just popping in to subscribe to this thread. 
We are looking forward to going to our first halloween party this year. We've been to DLR three times before and WDW once but the kids have been too young or we haven't been there at the right dates to go to a party before.
Not sure I'll get through all 200+ pages on here but I'm going to do my best


----------



## Rynosaur

this might be our first year we will make it to the a halloween party. it also may be our little man's first trip to the park. 

we have a wedding we are going to in L.A. on the 27th and we are thinking about going to california a bit early as i seem to remember they often have a party on friday night before halloween. decisions, decisions.


----------



## Sherry E

Off of the Halloween topic for a minute (sort of), I just wanted to let you all know that I attended the AP preview for Cars Land/Buena Vista Street 2 days ago (Saturday, 6/9/12), and have begun posting lots and lots of photos (and a few observations/opinions) in my existing TR thread.  I've only scratched the surface!

I know there's a lot of excitement and curiosity about Cars Land and Buena Vista Street - some folks don't want the surprise to be spoiled (totally understandable), while others want to see as many photos as possible (totally understandable!).  So if you are interested in seeing what I've already posted and what I will continue to post today, here is the link (which should take you to Page 180 of my TR; then go to Post #2695):

CARS LAND MANIA (and Buena Vista Street too)! Cars Land/Buena Vista Street photos start on Page 180/Post #2695


I took just under 750 photos in about 9 - 9.5 hours on Saturday, but that also included a stop in DL too (after I tore myself away from Cars Land, Buena Vista Street and Ghirardelli, that is!).


When I strolled through these 2 wonderful new lands (and they are both awesome in their own unique ways, and they make very good additions to DCA!), I tried to envision how or if they could be decorated for Halloween Time and the holiday season (I am always thinking with a Halloween/Christmas kind of angle!) - maybe not this year, but eventually.

Because of its fun, whimsical nature, I can totally picture Cars Land getting both Halloween and Christmas touches - in fact, there is a 'tower of tires' in the center of Radiator Springs that is just begging for some colored holiday lights.  They could set it up as though the _Cars_ characters are trick or treating through town (and getting motor oil or spare parts instead of candy!).

As for Buena Vista Street, I'm not sure.  BVS is definitely perfect for Christmas time merriment - no doubt about that - but I'm not sure if Disney would go all out with any Halloween touches there.  They would definitely have to use the vintage Halloween approach, if they did anything.

What I am mainly hoping is that, now that DCA's expansion is finished and those pesky walls are coming down, DCA will once again be part of Halloween Time, in some way!


----------



## nicolispicoli

revwog1974 said:


> Does anyone know how busy it tends to be on weekends wound thr Halloween season?  I'm trying to decide if it would be faster and simpler to buy dessert seating for Fantasmic.  I don't really want to but my daughter hasn't ever seen it and she's 6 so I don't think she's going to do well sitting for hours waiting for the show and I want her to be able to see well.  Over at the Fantasmic thread they seem to think October is off season and not bisy and that's not the same thing you say on this thread.  From their perspective it probably is off season and they may be less familiar with the Halloween season.  I don't know.



As you probably know, any weekend is busy, I would say even more so during Halloweentime. People have said it's not busy, but each year, especially with the addition of the parties, it has gotten much busier. I've only been during the 3rd weekend in October and it was pretty busy, but not horrible. If you haven't done the fantasmic dessert and it's your childs first time, I would recommend it. We did it during Veterans day weekend last year, right when holiday time started and it was GREAT! To me, it was worth the cost for 4 of us (and baby who was obviously free) to attend and not wait around for seats. The dessert boxes were great and waaaay more than one person could eat in a sitting unless they've fasted all day. The drink service and the views are fantasic. We were smack dab in the middle and in the back row, but I loved it. I plan on doing it again when we're there in October.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

i hope they will give ap ppl the party dates soon, come on disney whats the hold up ppl make plans 6months ahead of time some times, why cant they tell us when the party's are. god i hope my days have a party even a mon or tue one please Disney Faery sprinkle some magic an tell me the first week of oct party dates lol


----------



## MizzFran17

I'm hoping (wishing?) they come out with these dates early next week, after all of the DCA hoopla happens.  I need to make a few changes to our already reserved vaca but I just want to call and get it all done in one shot!


----------



## Girimama33

MizzFran17 said:


> I'm hoping (wishing?) they come out with these dates early next week, after all of the DCA hoopla happens.  I need to make a few changes to our already reserved vaca but I just want to call and get it all done in one shot!



Yay Fran! Glad you are making an October trip...What days are you planning?


----------



## MizzFran17

Girimama33 said:


> Yay Fran! Glad you are making an October trip...What days are you planning?



Jana, right now scheduled for Oct 2-4.  But somewhat flexible since I definitely want to try out the party on our first night there.  My plans keep getting bigger and bigger (and more expensive!).  I just want to know the party dates to finalize!


----------



## Girimama33

MizzFran17 said:


> Jana, right now scheduled for Oct 2-4.  But somewhat flexible since I definitely want to try out the party on our first night there.  My plans keep getting bigger and bigger (and more expensive!).  I just want to know the party dates to finalize!



No kidding. We are going to be there from Monday - Thursdsay (22-25), and will be hoping to go to the Tuesday night party...if that is what they have going on this year. I would love to get the plans finalized too...I still haven't officially "sold" the HP to Dh yet...so I need to get the tickets bought to make it official {insert sneaky smiley}


----------



## kmrein

Hello! Subbing here as I prepare for my first trip to DL!!!  It looks like we'll be there towards the beginning of Halloween Time (our dates are 9/12-9/29) so I'm looking forward to soaking up all the knowledge from everyone here. We're not going specifically FOR Halloween festivities (it just happens to be when DH and I can both get a week off and travel), but are definitely excited to see what's in store, enjoy the decorations and I am super excited for the special Haunted Mansion (I hope it's up by the time we get there as I read somewhere that it is closed to be decorated in mid-Sept).


----------



## DnA2010

Does anyone think there might be parties the week of September 24-29ish, or do you think they won't start till October? Possibly Friday the 28th? Thinking of a trip during that week due to DD8's school having 2 days of it off


----------



## Bert Chimneysweep

is it bad that I am returning to this thread,after being around for last year, to plan our trip for............

2015!!!


----------



## nicolispicoli

Bert Chimneysweep said:


> is it bad that I am returning to this thread,after being around for last year, to plan our trip for............
> 
> 2015!!!



Planning is half the fun! No judgement here


----------



## JadeDarkstar

You know I notice some are trying to go to the oct 2ed party (im hoping to do this too) and i see some of us will be there same times (oct 1-5th for us) id love to meet a few dissers. I have never met any I will be keeping my eyes open for lime green mickey heads but if any here wanted to make a time date to meet some where in the park the first week of oct i would defiantly be up to it even if its a quick hi nice to meet you, grab a few pics and then on our ways maybe at the castle?


----------



## ryleeranger

Is the party usually just for the month of October? We went last year and it was awesome! I want to go again this year but I think we'll be there at the end of Sept. this time.


----------



## jessicaerv

I think I might be onto something.  I haven't read the whole thread through (can you imagine??), but I think MHP might start on 9/28.  Here's my reasoning:

I was noodling over going back in October this year because we had such a fantastic time last year.  I thought we might go the second week in October, but remembered hearing that it can be crowded due to Columbus Day and Gay Days.  I googled the dates (I'm sure you all know when they are) and on the Gay Days site I clicked through to see what the special tickets prices they are offering are.  On the top of the page there is this note:

"Welcome Gay Days 2012!  Tickets are valid 10/03/12 through 10/16/12.  Ticket store closed 9pm  PST on 10/4/12.  *Note: Due to a separate ticketed event, Disneyland Park will be closing at 5 pm PST on 9/28, 10/02, 10/05, 10/09 and 10/12/12."*

Those are Friday and Tuesday nights!  What say you all?


----------



## Sherry E

jessicaerv said:


> I think I might be onto something.  I haven't read the whole thread through (can you imagine??), but I think MHP might start on 9/28.  Here's my reasoning:
> 
> I was noodling over going back in October this year because we had such a fantastic time last year.  I thought we might go the second week in October, but remembered hearing that it can be crowded due to Columbus Day and Gay Days.  I googled the dates (I'm sure you all know when they are) and on the Gay Days site I clicked through to see what the special tickets prices they are offering are.  On the top of the page there is this note:
> 
> "Welcome Gay Days 2012!  Tickets are valid 10/03/12 through 10/16/12.  Ticket store closed 9pm  PST on 10/4/12.  *Note: Due to a separate ticketed event, Disneyland Park will be closing at 5 pm PST on 9/28, 10/02, 10/05, 10/09 and 10/12/12."*
> 
> Those are Friday and Tuesday nights!  What say you all?



I think you've definitely stumbled upon something!  Those are likely the first 5 nights of the party.  I thought that it would start on 9/28, but they usually have 10 party nights.  Since there is going to be a party on 10/31 (Wednesday), I wonder if there will still be a party on Tuesday, 10/30 (which would mean back-to-back party nights) or possibly Monday, 10/29??  It seems like they'd either have to cut off a night somewhere, or they'd have to have it on 11 nights.  Hmmm....

Anyway, thanks so much for the update!  At least the Gay Days folks get to know something in advance, even though the rest of us apparently have to wait!


----------



## jessicaerv

Odd that the note doesn't mention Tuesday 10/16 even though the tickets are valid through 10/16. Must have just been an oversight.

Wow, I feel like a supersleuth!!  (insert Sherlock Holmes smiley here)


----------



## JadeDarkstar

ty ty i think you helped us and that looks to mean its gona be is disney land park this year still and if your right it would be the day be for my sons bday yeah


----------



## All American

jessicaerv said:


> Odd that the note doesn't mention Tuesday 10/16 even though the tickets are valid through 10/16. Must have just been an oversight.
> 
> Wow, I feel like a supersleuth!!  (insert Sherlock Holmes smiley here)



I hope that 10/16 is a possible party date; that's the one we want to go.  My family is traveling down with my sister's family, since that weeks sits between our two Fall breaks.  I got tired of waiting for Disney to release the info (figured it's due to the DCA stuff), so we went ahead and our rooms at the DLH.


----------



## I❤MICKEY

jessicaerv said:


> I think I might be onto something.  I haven't read the whole thread through (can you imagine??), but I think MHP might start on 9/28.  Here's my reasoning:
> 
> I was noodling over going back in October this year because we had such a fantastic time last year.  I thought we might go the second week in October, but remembered hearing that it can be crowded due to Columbus Day and Gay Days.  I googled the dates (I'm sure you all know when they are) and on the Gay Days site I clicked through to see what the special tickets prices they are offering are.  On the top of the page there is this note:
> 
> "Welcome Gay Days 2012!  Tickets are valid 10/03/12 through 10/16/12.  Ticket store closed 9pm  PST on 10/4/12.  *Note: Due to a separate ticketed event, Disneyland Park will be closing at 5 pm PST on 9/28, 10/02, 10/05, 10/09 and 10/12/12."*
> 
> Those are Friday and Tuesday nights!  What say you all?



Good new for us. We are planning on the last week of September which would mean our last night would be a party night. Thoughts on how crazy the first night may be?


----------



## mmlover74

Thanks for being a super sleuth!!


----------



## AussieMumma

jessicaerv said:


> I think I might be onto something.  I haven't read the whole thread through (can you imagine??), but I think MHP might start on 9/28.  Here's my reasoning:
> 
> I was noodling over going back in October this year because we had such a fantastic time last year.  I thought we might go the second week in October, but remembered hearing that it can be crowded due to Columbus Day and Gay Days.  I googled the dates (I'm sure you all know when they are) and on the Gay Days site I clicked through to see what the special tickets prices they are offering are.  On the top of the page there is this note:
> 
> "Welcome Gay Days 2012!  Tickets are valid 10/03/12 through 10/16/12.  Ticket store closed 9pm  PST on 10/4/12.  *Note: Due to a separate ticketed event, Disneyland Park will be closing at 5 pm PST on 9/28, 10/02, 10/05, 10/09 and 10/12/12."*
> 
> Those are Friday and Tuesday nights!  What say you all?



Yay thank you for being a supersleuth!! 
We will have four dates to choose from


----------



## jessicaerv

We just took advantage of the great Southwest sale going on right now and are going to be there from 10/13 through 10/18 (my DD's 3rd bday).  We'll attend the party on the 16th.  I can't wait!!  

Also, so glad my sleuthing could help so many; its nice to finally pay it forward on the Dis.


----------



## DnA2010

Well done! I think you are on to something and if we go the last week of September we might get a party!!


----------



## Arizona Rita

Hi!
This may already been addressed but does anyone know when tkts go on sale for the party? We are going the weekend of the 12th and would really like to go on the 12th (Oct) as we have tkts to see Book of Mormon on the 13th.
If this hasnt been released yet, when should I start watching for the release?
Thank you!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

the ap holders should have already got the dates but because of cars land disney hasnt given any details yet. the only thing we got was the post above from one the dissers saying gay days ppl were warned about a separate ticked event sayign dl will close early on Tuesday and fridays. 
Id give it no longer then a week after cars land opening, at least i hope so


----------



## hpfan100

subbing 

Planning a trip for September 21-25 for my dbf's birthday!!


----------



## MizzFran17

Jessica, thanks for the investigating!  That's awesome!  And the one party date I was counting on for us is in there.  I surely truly hope you got the jump on Disney on this one!


----------



## GrandBob

JadeDarkstar said:


> the ap holders should have already got the dates but because of cars land disney hasnt given any details yet.



Nope, we don't have the dates yet either.  I'm a DAP holder, and I'm anxiously waiting for Disney to release the dates, just like the rest of you. 

-Bob


----------



## Girimama33

This is great deal for the Halloween party trips...or any other trips in the near future...
http://www.disneyphotopass.com/dlrphotopassplus.aspx


----------



## revwog1974

I was looking at the hand-out from year's party that someone posted on a blog and it says "critter pals" were out by Splash Mountain.  Who were the "critter pals"?  I'm making an autograph book and I want to get the right characters in it.  Thanks!


----------



## Vala

I didn't go last year. But in 2010 under that name Brer Bear and Brer Fox were switching.


----------



## disneychrista

revwog1974 said:


> Who were the "critter pals"?





Vala said:


> I didn't go last year. But in 2010 under that name Brer Bear and Brer Fox were switching.


And possibly Brer Rabbit.


----------



## disneegrl4eva

JadeDarkstar said:


> the ap holders should have already got the dates but because of cars land disney hasnt given any details yet. the only thing we got was the post above from one the dissers saying gay days ppl were warned about a separate ticked event sayign dl will close early on Tuesday and fridays.
> Id give it no longer then a week after cars land opening, at least i hope so



i may be wrong on this but it seems to me that we didnt get the dates till the end of june beginning of july last year???? i just cant remember


----------



## nicolispicoli

disneegrl4eva said:


> i may be wrong on this but it seems to me that we didnt get the dates till the end of june beginning of july last year???? i just cant remember



For AP holders, last year it was May 26th. For general public, it was July 1st.


----------



## disneegrl4eva

nicolispicoli said:


> For AP holders, last year it was May 26th. For general public, it was July 1st.



wow! i was way off


----------



## nicolispicoli

nicolispicoli said:


> For AP holders, last year it was May 26th. For general public, it was July 1st.



Sorry, I misread your post. You said when we got the dates, not when they went on sale. I need new glasses! LOL!


----------



## Sherry E

I just wanted to add that the way in which we finally get an official party schedule can easily change from year to year.  It can come from any one of various _official_ Disney sources (i.e., Disney Parks Blog, Disneyland News, the Disneyland Resort site itself, D23, or a random e-mail from Disney Destinations, just to name  a few).

Last year, there was no splashy, giant-bold-letters announcement in May.  What happened was that the party dates just suddenly and quietly appeared one day in the AP section of the Disneyland Resort website, in May.  Another DIS'er (smile4stamps) just happened to see them.  That 'announcement' - if you can even call it that - was mainly to gear up the AP holders and give them notice so they'd know that they could begin buying their tickets shortly.

But, the party was not officially announced in the Halloween Time section of the Disneyland Resort website until a bit after that, and the tickets went on sale to the general public in the summer.

Two years ago, in 2010, if I recall, the party was mentioned in May on the Disney Parks Blog - simply because it was a 'story.'  The story was that the party was moving across the Esplanade to Disneyland and out of DCA.

In 2009, there was a whole press release on the D23 site (it came from the Disneyland News website, which is generally for media), which detailed the Halloween season and the brand new Halloween Screams fireworks. 




When Liza/funatdisney (she handled the specific Mickey's Halloween Party check-in/meet thread last year) and I were at the Cars Land/Buena Vista Street preview last Saturday, we were talking about how the MHP dates had not been officially released yet - even though it is pretty easy to figure out when they will be.  

The only real mystery about the party _dates_ is if Disney will stick with 10 nights - and, if so, which night will they cut off from the schedule to make it 10 nights - or if they will add an 11th night?  Will there be another Monday party instead of a Tuesday, as there was last year?


Liza and I were saying that, in our opinions, _IF_ the MHP were going to be business as usual - meaning no drastic date changes, no new highlights at the party, nothing out of the ordinary - then why not just post the dates quietly on the AP section of the DLR site again?  Even with all the Cars Land hoopla going on, if nothing new is happening with the party this year it wouldn't take the spotlight away from Cars Land to sneak the dates into the AP section.

So...the only thing we could figure is that maybe, perhaps, something new IS being added to the party, or that there is going to be some sort of change related to the party schedule, and the reason we have not seen anything about it yet is because Disney will have to do a separate 'story' on it.  

If there is going to be a separate blog/press release/story about something different or new to the MHP (event-wise or schedule-wise), then they would most definitely want to wait to post it until after Cars Land is up and running so the spotlight stays in the right place.  See what I mean?

Now this doesn't mean that I'm going to get excited and expect that a Headless Horseman is going to be galloping down Main Street, or that a whole new fireworks show is coming.  There could be a few minor tweaks to the party that could warrant a whole story, or there could be a schedule change.  Or, who knows?  Maybe Disney was contemplating moving the party back to DCA for a nanosecond.

In any case, it just doesn't seem to make much sense to me to withhold the dates from even the AP holders if the MHP is expected to be business as usual.  So I think that something different may be happening - even if it's not a huge change.



I agree about Critter Pals being Brer Fox and Brer Bear, and/or the Pooh characters.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

i wish and pray it be the headless horsemen added in to the parade


----------



## Billabongi

Trying to plan a DL trip in September (12th-16th) and I have heard a lot of the rides close to swap over to the halloween decorations around that time. If we saved DL till the 15th do you think we'd be safe? I think california adventures is safe since it doesn't close rides for it right?


----------



## I'm mikey

Billabongi said:


> Trying to plan a DL trip in September (12th-16th) and I have heard a lot of the rides close to swap over to the halloween decorations around that time. If we saved DL till the 15th do you think we'd be safe? I think california adventures is safe since it doesn't close rides for it right?



this year the halloween season is sep 14-oct 31. the only rides that will close for halloween overlays are Haunted Mansion and Space Mountain, both attractions will close around labor day and most likely be re-open on sep 14.
If you have park hopper tickets, you might consider hopping between parks each day, there only about a hundred yards apart, just a few minutes to walk.


----------



## revwog1974

Sherry_E you are probably right.  I also wonder if they haven't said anything about the parties because they'd they are overwhelmed.  They don't open a new land everyday.


----------



## disneychrista

Billabongi said:


> Trying to plan a DL trip in September (12th-16th) and I have heard a lot of the rides close to swap over to the halloween decorations around that time.


Haunted Mansion closes for about two weeks between Labor Day & mid-September, reopening this year by September 14th. 

Space Mountiain only closes for about 2 days to reopen as Ghost Gallaxy by September 14th.


----------



## Billabongi

disneychrista said:


> Haunted Mansion closes for about two weeks between Labor Day & mid-September, reopening this year by September 14th.
> 
> Space Mountiain only closes for about 2 days to reopen as Ghost Gallaxy by September 14th.



So it's reasonable to say these should be reopened by\on Sep 14th? I'm ok without Space Mountain if I had to, but Haunted Mansion would be an issue, lol


----------



## disneegrl4eva

Billabongi said:


> So it's reasonable to say these should be reopened by\on Sep 14th? I'm ok without Space Mountain if I had to, but Haunted Mansion would be an issue, lol



i would say


----------



## disneychrista

Billabongi said:


> So it's reasonable to say these should be reopened by\on Sep 14th? I'm ok without Space Mountain if I had to, but Haunted Mansion would be an issue, lol



Yes both HM & SMGG will be up and going on or before the beginning of the "Halloween Season" on September 14th.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

I wonder if they are going to add more decor to the DCA side.  It seemed a bit sparse the last couple years.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the parties usually take place on tuesdays and Fridays?  Our dates are arrival on Friday the 12th and leave on Monday the 15th.  We wont be there early enough to enjoy the party on the 12th.  I was hoping they would add some Sunday party dates.


----------



## iKristin

Geez it's almost July!! They need to get on the ball with release dates and the ticket sales for AP


----------



## JadeDarkstar

i hope they release the dates soon


----------



## I'm mikey

Here's a few Character pics From 2010


----------



## jaydoe

Well, I just got back from a WONDERFUL WDW vacation in Florida a couple of weeks ago.  We also went on our first ever cruise (Disney Dream).  I really didn't think I would make my annual trip to Disneyland in October. 

But, SW airlines had their little fall sale this past week and I couldn't resist!   I booked flights for my DD and I!  Now, I'm just waiting for the dates and cost of the party.


----------



## disneegrl4eva

Goofy_Mom said:


> I wonder if they are going to add more decor to the DCA side.  It seemed a bit sparse the last couple years.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the parties usually take place on tuesdays and Fridays?  Our dates are arrival on Friday the 12th and leave on Monday the 15th.  We wont be there early enough to enjoy the party on the 12th.  I was hoping they would add some Sunday party dates.




ive been to every party except the first one and up until 2010 they had multiple days and we *always* did it on a thursday but since they moved it over to DL its only been on tues and fri cept i think there was one day that it was on a monday last year but if i remember correctly, it was at the beginning of the month???? anyways im kind of hoping that since  they will be shutting down DL for the parties, that they will add more dates back into it...would make sense due to increase in crowds this year from revamped DCA and CL






iKristin said:


> Geez it's almost July!! They need to get on the ball with release dates and the ticket sales for AP



right?



I'm mikey said:


> Here's a few Character pics From 2010



you know what??? Mickey needs a new costume...hes had this one for waaaaaaaay too long...actually they all have


----------



## MizzFran17

So how dorky is this?  I had a dream (nightmare?) that DL posted their Halloween party dates and it had Oct. 1, a Monday, on it, and not on the Oct. 2, when I am hoping to go.


----------



## Sherry E

MizzFran17 said:


> So how dorky is this?  I had a dream (nightmare?) that DL posted their Halloween party dates and it had Oct. 1, a Monday, on it, and not on the Oct. 2, when I am hoping to go.



It's not dorky - if there is some sort of private party situation that takes place on a Tuesday (in which the park is essentially rented out to a certain corporation - like maybe "Microsoft Night at Disneyland" or something!), we could see Mickey's Halloween Party on a Monday instead.  That's what happened last year, which is why I ended up at the Monday, October 3rd party.  There was no party open to us on Tuesday, October 4th, due to a private event in DL.

Also, Halloween was on a Monday last year so there were actually 2 Monday parties in 2011.

This year, since Halloween is on a Wednesday and there will be a party night then, I'm not sure if they would still have a party on Tuesday, 10/30 too or perhaps have it on Monday, 10/29 instead, just so there are not back-to-back parties.



Like disneegrl4eva, I, too, remember different days of the week (like Thursdays) being involved when the party was held in DCA.  The thing is, that was 3 years ago and beyond.  DCA was less crowded at that point.  It closed earlier than it does now.  It didn't matter as much to close DCA early for the party because it wasn't as popular of a park as it is now.

Disneyland is a bit different - I don't know that Disney would want to risk closing Disneyland earlier on more than 10 or 11 nights each year for the Halloween party.  That's a pretty decent number of party nights, when you think about it, and they can fit a lot of people in each party.  For whatever reason, Fridays and Tuesdays seem to the the nights of choice for them.  I'm sure they have a very valid reason (by Disney standards) as to why it was okay to have the party on certain nights when it was in DCA, and on different nights when it's in DL.  Who knows what the reasons are, but they must have them!

That's why I wonder if they will, indeed, cut off one expected party night this year to make it an even 10 nights, which they would have to do if the party is starting on 9/28 and ending on 10/31, or if they will go ahead and make it 11 nights.

There will be a Sunday party again when Halloween falls on a Sunday - that much we know for sure - and next year there will be a Thursday party because Halloween is on a Thursday!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

mon 1st or tue the 2ed is what i need it to be on I am hoping so bad that it all works out. My son decied he dont want me to buy the melifcent hat he will take his black and purple wings and we can make him a dragon lol 

All well save the money for the new woc hats lol)

well cant wait to go this oct, and cant wait to go to the party. come on disney cars land is out now give us our dates


----------



## dhorner233

I'm mikey said:


> Here's a few Character pics From 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Capt. Jack Sparrow!!


----------



## Sherry E

If you have a general idea of which night you will be attending Mickey's Halloween Party this year (based on what we expect the dates to be) and the costumes your group will wear (if you choose to wear a costume, that is!), be sure to let iKristin know so she can add you to the Check-In/Meet list.  

Here is Kristin's separate MHP Check-In thread:

Mickey's Halloween Party 2012 -- Check In


Remember, we are _guessing_ that the MHP will begin on Friday, September 28th (in Disneyland and not in DCA), and that the last party will be on Wednesday, October 31st.  

Most likely, the MHP will take place on every Tuesday and Friday night in between those dates, *but* there may be one night left off the schedule somewhere along the line and/or there could be a situation in which another day of the week is substituted for one of the Tuesdays!


----------



## TheZue

I wonder if they are just skipping the early sale for APs...when did the tickets go on sale for everyone last year?


----------



## ExcitedSam

waiting, waiting, waiting! I am not an AP holder so will have to wiat longer than most, come on already! 

We leave to come home on the 14th so I am very excited to experience a little Halloween, especially Disney Halloween!!


----------



## tksbaskets

Who doesn't love the DL turn styles at Halloween??


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Bumping up seeing it wasn't on page one or two


----------



## nicolispicoli

Just saw this!! 


Mickey's Halloween Party at Disneyland Park 2012 Dates and Pricing  
Event Dates
   Ticket Price
When Purchased in Advance
   Advanced Annual Passholder Ticket Price
   Ticket Price When Purchased on Event Date

Friday, September 28, 2012 — 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 a.m.
   $54.00
   $46.00
   $64.00

Tuesday, October 2, 2012 — 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m. 

   $54.00
   $46.00
   $64.00

Friday, October 5, 2012 — 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 a.m.
   $54.00
   $46.00
   $64.00

Tuesday, October 9, 2012 — 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m. 

   $54.00
   $46.00
   $64.00

Friday, October 12, 2012 — 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 a.m.
   $64.00
   $64.00
   $64.00

Monday, October 15, 2012 — 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m. 

   $54.00
   $46.00
   $64.00

Friday, October 19, 2012 — 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 a.m.
   $64.00
   $64.00
   $64.00

Tuesday, October 23, 2012 — 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m. 

   $54.00
   $46.00
   $64.00

Friday, October 26, 2012 — 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 a.m.
   $64.00
   $64.00
   $64.00

Monday, October 29, 2012 — 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m. 

   $69.00
   $69.00
   $69.00

Friday, October 31, 2012 — 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.
   $69.00
   $69.00
   $69.00


----------



## nicolispicoli

To add: 

Annual Passholder tickets go on sale on July 9.
Advance purchase tickets go on sale July 16. 

And those prices go: 
-Advanced Purchase
-Advanced AP Purchase
-Event Date Purchase


----------



## GrandBob

Yay!      

Where did you see it?  Post a link?  Are tickets on sale to APs yet?

So, so glad that Monday 10/29 is in there!  That's our date, for sure!

-Bob

ETA - oops, crossed paths with you.  I'll be waiting for 7/9.  Link?

ETA again - http://disneyland.disney.go.com/special-offers/mickeys-halloween-party/


----------



## nicolispicoli

Sorry! A link would have helped: 

http://disneyland.disney.go.com/special-offers/mickeys-halloween-party/

Saw it on the special events AP page.


----------



## TheZue

Nice


----------



## Davids-Coco

I'm guessing the website will be slow that morning... has anyone ordered tickets over the phone?


----------



## TheZue

The blog also has a post  

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/


----------



## Sherry E

Thank you, *nicolispicoli*, for breaking the news!

I was wondering about the link and where you found the info, too, before you said it!  I like to know because I always keep track of where the info first appears (so that I can say next year "The dates were released on the AP site in late June"), and I always remember exactly who the first DIS'er is to break the news (either on season dates or party dates)!

Last year it was jernysgirl and smile4stamps who discovered the Halloween Time dates and the Mickey's Halloween Party dates, respectively.  This year it is I'm Mikey and nicolispicoli who discovered the season and party info!

Anyway, I see I was right about DL not having back-to-back parties.  I didn't think they would do a party on 10/30, knowing there would be a party on 10/31.  So they added in 10/29.  

Also, there are 11 party nights this year - which is a change from the last few years, when there were 10!!

I see there is a party on 10/15 - a Monday.  I am guessing that must mean that there's a private party on 10/16 (someone renting out the park) and that's why no party for us on that night.


----------



## Girimama33

Thank you, nicolispicoli! 
Now we can finish planning ~


----------



## reguilliams

thank you also nicolispicol!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

ty ty Now to figuer out to do the  Disney’s Happiest Haunts Ultimate Experience or just get the party tickets for oct 2ed.

Any one here in this thread done  Disney’s Happiest Haunts Ultimate Experience what'ed you think of it? Any advice would be good

(fw seats, did they include the parade seats too since there so close to each other?)


----------



## Tasmen

I thought I read somewhere in the past that Disney Visa cardholders got access to early tickets too but I saw no mention of that in the blog post.  Is there somewhere I should look to find out if that is truth of fiction?


----------



## Sherry E

I love that, in the Disney Parks Blog piece (thank you, TheZue), they act as though the Halloween Time season dates were just announced today!  Meanwhile, how long ago was it that *I'm Mikey* saw the September 14 - October 31 mention on the Disneyland Resort website?  It was a long time ago!

Also, I love that in the Parks Blog piece, they say "...it's only June."  _Only_ June?  Seeing that the party dates have been released in May for the last 2 years, June is a little late.

Plus, when is Disneyland Resort (and the Blog, and all of the subdivisions of Disneyland Resort) going to realize that people want to know Halloween-related and Christmas-related dates and info early in the year?  I'm sure the people in my Christmas Superthread would not be mad at all if the info on the holiday season came out in March! 

Lots and lots and lots of people come from out of state (and even out of the country) to visit DLR - especially this year, with the arrival of Cars Land and Buena Vista Street, which are unique to DLR - that they cannot wait until, say, 2 weeks before Halloween Time starts to learn about the dates and plan their trips.  People need to know in advance for their planning agendas!

Get with the program, Disney!  This is not just a Resort for locals anymore!


----------



## Sherry E

Tasmen said:


> I thought I read somewhere in the past that Disney Visa cardholders got access to early tickets too but I saw no mention of that in the blog post.  Is there somewhere I should look to find out if that is truth of fiction?



Tasmen - 

Unless something has changed from last year, yes, the Disney Visa folks and the Disney Vacation Club folks should also be able to get the discount along with AP holders, and will have access to the advance purchase of tickets (which is only one week ahead of the general public this year).

Keep in mind, you can get the discount any time up until the tickets either sell out (which will not be for a while), or until the day before the event.  In other words, you don't have to buy the tickets as soon as they go on sale to get the discount.  Last year I did a party on 10/3, and I got my ticket for it just a few nights before - using the AP discount.


----------



## Girimama33

Sherry~I have a question. We bought Deluxe AP's that we are activating for our trip in October. Am I going to be able to purchase tickets at the AP rate during the AP purchase time? Can we order tickets by phone?
TIA~


----------



## nicolispicoli

Glad I could help everyone with planning  I was on the AP page to possibly modify a reservation for our Oct trip and figured I should pop in special events and take a look. Glad I did! 

Also, I did hear about the Ultimate Experience and planned on doing it, but since we're flying in on the 19th and that's our only party date, we won't be in the park early enough to attend the tour and the party. Just going to settle for the party! Would have been nice to skip the lines on those rides on the tour! We did the holiday tour last year and loved it!


----------



## nicolispicoli

Girimama33 said:


> Sherry~I have a question. We bought Deluxe AP's that we are activating for our trip in October. Am I going to be able to purchase tickets at the AP rate during the AP purchase time? Can we order tickets by phone?
> TIA~



I had this same issue last year and was NOT able to purchase the tickets before activation. 

I would still try if I was you. I will say that when I have purchased things that were AAA or AP, I have gotten the discount and never been asked for my number. I have both, but was never asked. I don't think it hurts to ask and see what happens.


----------



## isisisme

Nevermind, you all posted it.


----------



## iKristin

They just announced it on Twitter an hour ago  I got over here to post ASAP!! Super excited!! Getting my tickets for the 15th and the 19th. Not sure if I'll be dressing up but I'm so excited to be there again since I missed last years


----------



## Sherry E

Girimama33 said:


> Sherry~I have a question. We bought Deluxe AP's that we are activating for our trip in October. Am I going to be able to purchase tickets at the AP rate during the AP purchase time? Can we order tickets by phone?
> TIA~



Girimama33 - 

I've heard mixed accounts of this scenario.  Some folks say they have been able to buy tickets before the AP was actually activated, and others (like nicolispicoli) say they were not able to do it.  It can't hurt to call and ask someone.

Also, remember, you can buy tickets at the discount price all the way until they sell out or until a day or two before the party you plan to attend.  So you may not be able to use the AP discount to buy tickets right now, but maybe you will be able to get them next month, or in August, closer to your trip.  You never know!

You should be able to order MHP tickets over the phone when they go on sale, although the number that was used for MHP tickets in the past was the same number that folks used to purchase one day/one park tickets.  Now you can buy one day/one park tickets online.  So I don't know if there will be a different phone number for MHP tickets, or how it will be handled.  Hopefully, when the tickets go on sale they will give a phone number.


----------



## Lizzim

So, finally the dates are confirmed and I now know that we will miss out on the party 

We have been to the WDW version of the party for the last 2 years but coming from the UK we booked our trip at the beginning of the year. Accommodation is through DVC so booked 7 months out.....!

We will be in Las Vegas for the first party and will head home on the 1st Oct....it is a shame that Disney cannot announce the dates further in advance to give overseas visitors (and those mega planners) a chance to get their dates right 

Thos of you who are lucky enough to go....have a great time


----------



## Sherry E

isisisme said:


> Nevermind, you all posted it.





iKristin said:


> They just announced it on Twitter an hour ago  I got over here to post ASAP!! Super excited!! Getting my tickets for the 15th and the 19th. Not sure if I'll be dressing up but I'm so excited to be there again since I missed last years



*isisisme & Kristin -*

Exciting, isn't it?   Now we finally have confirmation.  Three more months and the season/party begins!!

I am never fast enough or have good enough timing to actually discover dates and announce them first!  (Well, there was one time a while back when I received a Disney Destinations e-mail with the holiday season dates and I got to The DIS to announce before anyone else did.)  Otherwise, it's always our sharp-eyed DIS'ers who spot changes or announcements in dates and come right here to tell us!  This time it was nicolispicoli who saw the MHP dates!

Anyway, now I begin the process of figuring out which night to go and if I am going to go with anyone else, go solo, etc.  I wanted to go on the very first party night last year but didn't do it (I ended up with the second party night).  Will I aim for the first party night this year?  Or, should this year be when I aim for an actual Halloween night party?  Or, do I want to do a Monday or Tuesday night that might be less crowded than the Friday parties?

Hmmm....there's always something to ponder with this Halloween party!


----------



## Sherry E

Lizzim said:


> So, finally the dates are confirmed and I now know that we will miss out on the party
> 
> We have been to the WDW version of the party for the last 2 years but coming from the UK we booked our trip at the beginning of the year. Accommodation is through DVC so booked 7 months out.....!
> 
> We will be in Las Vegas for the first party and will head home on the 1st Oct....it is a shame that Disney cannot announce the dates further in advance to give overseas visitors (and those mega planners) a chance to get their dates right
> 
> Thos of you who are lucky enough to go....have a great time



*Lizzim -* 

I'm sorry to hear that!  I wish there were some way you could rearrange your dates to be able to make it to one party.

Yes, I agree - as I said in the first post on this particular page of the thread, Disney has to get with the program and realize that Disneyland Resort is not just a Resort for locals anymore, and that people travel from all over the United States, and from various other countries, to visit...especially in a year such as this, when 2 new lands have opened up in California Adventure!  Many of those people come to our board here (and other similar boards) to look for information, and that's where they get a lot of the details that it takes Disneyland forever to put up on their own website!!

DVC members, in particular, should be taken into consideration because they do have to book their rooms and/or villas way, way in advance!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Lizzim said:


> So, finally the dates are confirmed and I now know that we will miss out on the party
> 
> We have been to the WDW version of the party for the last 2 years but coming from the UK we booked our trip at the beginning of the year. Accommodation is through DVC so booked 7 months out.....!
> 
> We will be in Las Vegas for the first party and will head home on the 1st Oct....it is a shame that Disney cannot announce the dates further in advance to give overseas visitors (and those mega planners) a chance to get their dates right
> 
> Thos of you who are lucky enough to go....have a great time



is there any way you can stretch the dates? I know its dvc and 7months out but im sure ive heard of some one able to change dates before. Or maybe stay at a cheap hotel for the other day or two? its just an idea for you guys


----------



## Lizzim

Sherry E said:


> *Lizzim -*
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that!  I wish there were some way you could rearrange your dates to be able to make it to one party.
> 
> Yes, I agree - as I said in the first post on this particular page of the thread, Disney has to get with the program and realize that Disneyland Resort is not just a Resort for locals anymore, and that people travel from all over the United States, and from various other countries, to visit...especially in a year such as this, when 2 new lands have opened up in California Adventure!  Many of those people come to our board here (and other similar boards) to look for information, and that's where they get a lot of the details that it takes Disneyland forever to put up on their own website!!
> 
> DVC members, in particular, should be taken into consideration because they do have to book their rooms and/or villas way, way in advance!



I know, I sometimes despair at the lack on info on the official Disney websites....thank goodness for the disboards 



JadeDarkstar said:


> is there any way you can stretch the dates? I know its dvc and 7months out but im sure ive heard of some one able to change dates before. Or maybe stay at a cheap hotel for the other day or two? its just an idea for you guys



Unfortunately not, we are going to Las Vegas for 2 nights after our trip to Disneyland and are also taking a flying visit to the Grand Canyon....so even if I could change my dates at DVC (which is most unlikely due to the short notice) it just won't work for our trip this time


----------



## I'm mikey

Yaaa, Halloween party dates!! FINALLY!! 
I'm really surprised there is'nt a large price increase this year.


----------



## GrandBob

Lizzim said:


> So, finally the dates are confirmed and I now know that we will miss out on the party



So sorry to hear that!  I agree with the sentiment expressed by Sherry - the bigwigs at Disneyland need to realize that they're an international destination, and allow for planning time.  Hopefully you can come back sometime to experience MHP.



> Those of you who are lucky enough to go....have a great time



Thank you very much.


----------



## GrandBob

So, how does buying tickets online work?  Do you get an eTicket with a bar code that you can bring to the gate, just like ParkHoppers?  Thanks.

-Bob


----------



## I'm mikey

GrandBob said:


> So, how does buying tickets online work?  Do you get an eTicket with a bar code that you can bring to the gate, just like ParkHoppers?  Thanks.
> 
> -Bob



Good question. I'd like to know also.

In previous years we called in to order the tickets and the party tickets
 were mailed to us.


----------



## TheZue

GrandBob said:


> So, how does buying tickets online work?  Do you get an eTicket with a bar code that you can bring to the gate, just like ParkHoppers?  Thanks.
> 
> -Bob



When we went in 2009 that's exactly how it worked.


----------



## Tasmen

Sherry E said:


> Tasmen -
> 
> Unless something has changed from last year, yes, the Disney Visa folks and the Disney Vacation Club folks should also be able to get the discount along with AP holders, and will have access to the advance purchase of tickets (which is only one week ahead of the general public this year).
> 
> Keep in mind, you can get the discount any time up until the tickets either sell out (which will not be for a while), or until the day before the event.  In other words, you don't have to buy the tickets as soon as they go on sale to get the discount.  Last year I did a party on 10/3, and I got my ticket for it just a few nights before - using the AP discount.



Awesome!  I assume I would just go purchase them from the same site as the AP holders then when the time comes?  I know I don't have to purchase them right away, but I'd prefer to as I will feel better knowing those tickets are purchased and I have the date I want.


----------



## Lorinda

I signed into disneyland website and I am an ap holder but I
 Didn't see anything new.Can someone post a link here to the info you are seeing. I and on my phone and not sure what page it might have already been posted on..


----------



## GrandBob

TheZue said:


> When we went in 2009 that's exactly how it worked.



Thanks much!

BTW, I love your nickname, TheZue.  Would love to hear how it came about.  I went to high school in the western suburbs of Chicago, at a school that was directly adjacent to the Brookfield Zoo.  You could watch the reindeer play from the math wing of our school.  Our unofficial school nickname was The Zoo.

-Bob


----------



## kim3339

2 quick ?'s for all you Halloween vets. Curious if anyone knows why some of the Fridays are more expensive than others. Also, didn't see any mention of the combo party/Haunts Tour tix. Do they announce that one right before tix go on sale or maybe they aren't doing this this year? Thanks!!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

i called about the hunts tour party combo
Ok i have all the answers It includes

1 keep sake hot coco mug(Id say costs 7bucks?)
1 treat rice crispy treat or cookie(told by cm its cookies)(probably about 5bucks normally)

It includes rides on Tot,HM, the railroad, thunder mountain railroad, space mountain, Pinocchio and snow whites scary adventure.(7 rides in three hours)
Keep sake pin and the glow in the dark land yard with key
(pin is 10-15 if sold in stores i think)

You are allowed to dress up
And before the party' s they start at 3pm so you wont miss the party at all.

You get seats for the parade not fw but can and most do stay sitting for the Fire works(almost worth it to see this from good places)

It will be about 120 a person for tour and party together

Hope this helps other dissers plan After seeing wont get sons bday bucket for 50-80$ and seeing parade and fw seats included hum may be well worth it for us. thats what i was told


----------



## Sherry E

Tasmen said:


> Awesome!  I assume I would just go purchase them from the same site as the AP holders then when the time comes?  I know I don't have to purchase them right away, but I'd prefer to as I will feel better knowing those tickets are purchased and I have the date I want.



*Tasmen -*

I'm not sure how Disneyland will set up the online sales this time.  In the past, the DVC and Visa folks had to call an actual number (the same # where the one day/one park tickets used to be purchased) to order MHP tickets and get the discounts, I think, because they were not processed in the same section where the AP people can buy their tickets.  

This year, who knows?  Maybe the DVC and Disney Visa people will be able to apply their discounts online as well and not have to call.  I guess we will find out on July 9th!




Lorinda said:


> I signed into disneyland website and I am an ap holder but I
> Didn't see anything new.Can someone post a link here to the info you are seeing. I and on my phone and not sure what page it might have already been posted on..



*Lorinda -*

You probably already have the info by now, but this is the link to the MHP page on the DLR site: http://disneyland.disney.go.com/special-offers/mickeys-halloween-party/.

I don't think there is anything much different on the actual AP section, as the tickets are not on sale yet.




kim3339 said:


> 2 quick ?'s for all you Halloween vets. Curious if anyone knows why some of the Fridays are more expensive than others. Also, didn't see any mention of the combo party/Haunts Tour tix. Do they announce that one right before tix go on sale or maybe they aren't doing this this year? Thanks!!



*kim3339 -*

I am guessing that some of the Fridays are less expensive because DLR must have assessed which nights of last year's party drew in the fewest guests.  Whichever nights were the busiest, they would probably charge more ($64) for the equivalent nights this year.  Whichever nights were the least busy, they would charge less ($54) for those nights (or the nights closest to those 2011 dates) this year.

I'm just guessing at the reasoning for it, but it makes a little bit of sense.

Unless someone knows about this over in Kristin's check-In thread for the MHP, I have a hunch we might find that out about the combo tour/party tickets when the MHP tickets go on sale to the general public (July 16).  Just a guess.  Either that or maybe there will be an upcoming Halloween Time press release with info about the whole season which will include the combo tour/party info.


----------



## Sherry E

JadeDarkstar said:


> i called about the hunts tour party combo
> Ok i have all the answers It includes
> 
> 1 keep sake hot coco mug(Id say costs 7bucks?)
> 1 treat rice crispy treat or cookie(told by cm its cookies)(probably about 5bucks normally)
> 
> It includes rides on Tot,HM, the railroad, thunder mountain railroad, space mountain, Pinocchio and snow whites scary adventure.(7 rides in three hours)
> Keep sake pin and the glow in the dark land yard with key
> (pin is 10-15 if sold in stores i think)
> 
> You are allowed to dress up
> And before the party' s they start at 3pm so you wont miss the party at all.
> 
> You get seats for the parade not fw but can and most do stay sitting for the Fire works(almost worth it to see this from good places)
> 
> It will be about 120 a person for tour and party together
> 
> Hope this helps other dissers plan After seeing wont get sons bday bucket for 50-80$ and seeing parade and fw seats included hum may be well worth it for us. thats what i was told



Great info on the combo tour and party, Jade!  Thank you so much!  It's a big help - I have not done the tour/party combo, so I had no clue what it involves.


ETA: I think they should have included the Monsters, Inc. ride in the tour as well!  Monsters - wouldn't that make sense for the Happiest Haunts tour during Halloween Time?


----------



## kim3339

Sherry E said:


> I am guessing that some of the Fridays are less expensive because DLR must have assessed which nights of last year's party drew in the fewest guests.  Whichever nights were the busiest, they would probably charge more ($64) for the equivalent nights this year.  Whichever nights were the least busy, they would charge less ($54) for those nights (or the nights closest to those 2011 dates) this year.
> 
> I'm just guessing at the reasoning for it, but it makes a little bit of sense.
> 
> Unless someone knows about this over in Kristin's check-In thread for the MHP, I have a hunch we might find that out about the combo tour/party tickets when the MHP tickets go on sale to the general public (July 16).  Just a guess.  Either that or maybe there will be an upcoming Halloween Time press release with info about the whole season which will include the combo tour/party info.



Thanks Sherry!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Yw glade to help. Ya we are going this year instead of doing F deserts (we had perfect seats last time just showing up early. So we deiced the parade rides and not missing any party hours makes the tour+party combo works for us and its a good bday gift for my son.


----------



## motor58

finally! 

Does anyone know if disney visa cardholders will get a discount?


----------



## monkey30

I have no idea if we are going to go, one party the whole time we are there. 

I have a AP voucher, so i think I would have to call in. DH said he would prefer to just ignore it. No clue what to do.


----------



## iKristin

For the tickets I always order mine online and they get mailed to me so I have the physical ticket  They always say Mickey's Halloween Party" and then the date on them


----------



## pasofan

I have looked at the 2011 info from this thread and cannot see the prices for the Disney Visa tickets.  Is it usually the same as AP advance discount, regular advance discount or somewhere in between?

I probably looked right over it, but my disappointment is clouding my vision right now  I had hoped for a party on the 16th, but it is on Monday the 15th.  We arrive Tuesday morning and cannot come earlier as we are already missing one day of school for DH and both DDs.  Now, the only option during our stay is the Friday party, which is more expensive and more crowded, and we'll have to add a day to our parkhoppers, so more money there, too.

I know it will all be OK, but they really threw a kink in my plans


----------



## GrandBob

pasofan said:


> I probably looked right over it, but my disappointment is clouding my vision right now  I had hoped for a party on the 16th, but it is on Monday the 15th.  We arrive Tuesday morning and cannot come earlier as we are already missing one day of school for DH and both DDs.  Now, the only option during our stay is the Friday party, which is more expensive and more crowded, and we'll have to add a day to our parkhoppers, so more money there, too.
> 
> I know it will all be OK, but they really threw a kink in my plans



Sorry to hear it, pasofan.  But you don't need to add a day to your parkhoppers if you don't want to.  The party ticket itself will get you into the parks 3 hours before the party (so 4pm for a 7pm party).  I'd probably still choose to get another PH day, to be able to go in the morning.  But you have a choice.

-Bob


----------



## TheZue

GrandBob said:


> Sorry to hear it, pasofan.  But you don't need to add a day to your parkhoppers if you don't want to.  The party ticket itself will get you into the parks 3 hours before the party (so 4pm for a 7pm party).  I'd probably still choose to get another PH day, to be able to go in the morning.  But you have a choice.
> 
> -Bob



Agreed, you can always rent a car that morning if you don't have one and go check out Hollywood or some other local site


----------



## JadeDarkstar

i was going to say don't upgrade just use the party ticket to get in at 4pm but its up to you guys. good luck


----------



## laura&fam

funatdisney said:


> *General Information on Mickey's Halloween Party​*
> ​$46 if purchased before and used on these dates:​September 28, October 2, October 5, October 9, October 15 and October 23​
> 
> 
> Advance Ticket Price for general public (starting on July 16, 2012):​$54 if purchased before and used on these dates:​ September 28, October 2, October 5, October 9, October 15 and October 23​
> 
> 
> Day-Of-Event Ticket Prices:​$64 if purchased and used on these dates:​September 28, October 2, October 5, October 9, October 12, October 15, October 19, October 23 and October 26​




I'm sorry, but I've looked and searched and I can't figure out, can I pre-buy tickets for October 19 or do I have to buy them on the 19th for the higher price?


----------



## Girimama33

This link breaks down the pricing better:
http://disneyland.disney.go.com/special-offers/mickeys-halloween-party/


----------



## nicolispicoli

laura&fam said:


> I'm sorry, but I've looked and searched and I can't figure out, can I pre-buy tickets for October 19 or do I have to buy them on the 19th for the higher price?



They're $64 no matter when you buy them...unfortunately for me too!


----------



## canadian_ehngel

I'm incredibly disappointed, too. I was really hoping for the October 16 party, but it's on a Monday instead. Does anyone know why? Ugh. How frustrating and disappointing.


----------



## Here4mydisneyfix

hmmm....for those who have attended in previous years, would you say it is better to go to the party on a Friday night or Tuesday night?? We prefer smaller crowds. Does it make a difference as far as crowds at the party on Friday or Tuesday?? Thx!!


----------



## Sherry E

pasofan said:


> I have looked at the 2011 info from this thread and cannot see the prices for the Disney Visa tickets.  Is it usually the same as AP advance discount, regular advance discount or somewhere in between?
> 
> I probably looked right over it, but my disappointment is clouding my vision right now  I had hoped for a party on the 16th, but it is on Monday the 15th.  We arrive Tuesday morning and cannot come earlier as we are already missing one day of school for DH and both DDs.  Now, the only option during our stay is the Friday party, which is more expensive and more crowded, and we'll have to add a day to our parkhoppers, so more money there, too.
> 
> I know it will all be OK, but they really threw a kink in my plans



*pasofan -* 

The discounts for Disney Visa and Disney Vacation Club people _should_ be exactly the same as the AP discounts, but no one knows with 100% certainty yet.  We are assuming that Disney Visa and DVC people are getting the discounts too this year - the MHP site seems to only acknowledge the AP holders!




laura&fam said:


> I'm sorry, but I've looked and searched and I can't figure out, can I pre-buy tickets for October 19 or do I have to buy them on the 19th for the higher price?



*laura&fam -*

Too funny!  I put the link to the official MHP page on the Disneyland website on Page 1, Post #1 of this thread today - right near the top.  That's the one that should be referred to for any questions right now.

I then started to update Liza/funatdisney's post (which you quoted above) with info for this year, and it was buried on Page 2 of this thread.  I was trying to update it using the same basic format Liza had put together last year, so as not to totally change things around in the event she comes back to this thread and wants to work on that post herself.  I didn't have time to finish it, and I figured, "Oh well - everyone is going to the MHP page on the Disneyland site anyway.  No one is looking at Liza's post from last year right now.  I'll get back to it later."

And sure enough, that's exactly the post you went to and pulled up!  Sorry for the confusion.





Girimama33 said:


> This link breaks down the pricing better:
> http://disneyland.disney.go.com/special-offers/mickeys-halloween-party/



*Girimama33 -*

I have a link to the official MHP page on the Disneyland website in Post #1, Page 1 of this thread, right near the top.  I never expected anyone would go straight to Liza/funatdisney's post on Page 2 of this thread for info!  I haven't finished updating her post yet, and I'm not sure if she will have time to get here and rework it herself (she has been very busy).

Personally, I haven't seen a format for the dates and prices of the MHP that I like thus far, in any year - either on the DLR website or anywhere else.  It's because there are too many different prices involved, and it's confusing no matter how you slice it! But yes, the tables/column format is probably the lesser of several evils!




canadian_ehngel said:


> I'm incredibly disappointed, too. I was really hoping for the October 16 party, but it's on a Monday instead. Does anyone know why? Ugh. How frustrating and disappointing.



*canadian_ehngel -*

I was saying earlier today that the 10/15 party probably means that there is a private event in Disneyland on 10/16 - like a party for a certain corporation or something.  That's what happened last year. There was a party on Monday, 10/3 instead of Tuesday, 10/4 because there was a private event on 10/4.


----------



## Sherry E

Here4mydisneyfix said:


> hmmm....for those who have attended in previous years, would you say it is better to go to the party on a Friday night or Tuesday night?? We prefer smaller crowds. Does it make a difference as far as crowds at the party on Friday or Tuesday?? Thx!!



*Here4mydisneyfix -* 

Fridays will always be busier than Mondays and Tuesdays, I think.  However, last year I went to the MHP on a Monday and I didn't really view it as being uncrowded.  It looked like it could have been a Friday or Saturday night, in my opinion!  So I have a feeling that Tuesday nights may be more popular than they used to be, but there may not be as many people there as on a Friday.


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, I changed the Date & Pricing info in Post #2 (Liza/funatdisney's post about the party) to make it a little clearer than it was earlier today!  It's a date by date breakdown so it should be pretty straightforward!

As we find out more info, it can be added in!




funatdisney said:


> *Mickey's Halloween Party 2012's official page*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mickey's Halloween Party at Disneyland Park 2012 -- Dates & Pricing Information*
> 
> 
> *Friday, September 28, 2012 -- 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 a.m*
> 
> Ticket Price When Purchased in Advance - $54.00​Advanced Annual Passholder Ticket Price - $46.00​Ticket Price When Purchased on Event Date - $64.00​
> 
> 
> *Tuesday, October 2, 2012 -- 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.*
> 
> Ticket Price When Purchased in Advance - $54.00​Advanced Annual Passholder Ticket Price - $46.00​Ticket Price When Purchased on Event Date - $64.00​
> 
> 
> *Friday, October 5, 2012 -- 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 a.m.*
> 
> Ticket Price When When Purchased in Advance - $54.00​Advanced Annual Passholder Ticket Price - $46.00​Ticket Price When Purchased on Event Date - $64.00​
> 
> 
> *Tuesday, October 9, 2012 -- 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.*
> 
> Ticket Price When When Purchased in Advance - $54.00​Advanced Annual Passholder Ticket Price - $46.00​Ticket Price When Purchased on Event Date - $64.00​
> 
> 
> *Friday, October 12, 2012 -- 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 a.m.*
> 
> Ticket Price When When Purchased in Advance - $64.00​Advanced Annual Passholder Ticket Price - $64.00​Ticket Price When Purchased on Event Date - $64.00​
> 
> 
> *Monday, October 15, 2012 -- 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.*
> 
> Ticket Price When When Purchased in Advance - $54.00​Advanced Annual Passholder Ticket Price - $46.00​Ticket Price When Purchased on Event Date - $64.00​
> 
> 
> *Friday, October 19, 2012 -- 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 a.m.*
> 
> Ticket Price When When Purchased in Advance - $64.00​Advanced Annual Passholder Ticket Price - $64.00​Ticket Price When Purchased on Event Date - $64.00​
> 
> 
> *Tuesday, October 23, 2012 -- 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.*
> 
> Ticket Price When When Purchased in Advance - $54.00​Advanced Annual Passholder Ticket Price - $46.00​Ticket Price When Purchased on Event Date - $64.00​
> 
> 
> *Friday, October 26, 2012 -- 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 a.m.*
> 
> Ticket Price When When Purchased in Advance - $64.00​Advanced Annual Passholder Ticket Price - $64.00​Ticket Price When Purchased on Event Date - $64.00​
> 
> 
> *Monday, October 29, 2012 -- 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.*
> 
> Ticket Price When When Purchased in Advance - $69.00​Advanced Annual Passholder Ticket Price - $69.00​Ticket Price When Purchased on Event Date - $69.00​
> 
> 
> *Wednesday, October 31, 2012 -- 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.*
> 
> Ticket Price When When Purchased in Advance - $69.00​Advanced Annual Passholder Ticket Price - $69.00​Ticket Price When Purchased on Event Date - $69.00​
> 
> For all dates listed ages two and under: No Charge!
> 
> 
> All scheduled Monday & Tuesday Night parties, as well as the party on Halloween night (Wednesday),
> will be held from 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.
> 
> 
> All Friday night parties will take place from 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 a.m. ​​
> 
> _*Save when you buy tickets in advance! And, on select nights, Annual Passholders save $18.
> 
> Annual Passholder tickets go on sale on July 9.
> 
> Advance purchase tickets go on sale July 16.*
> _​


----------



## MizzFran17

I'm so excited that the date I was banking on was right on target.  Whoohoo!  We have a package right now at GCH for those nights.  Has anyone tried to purchase these tickets by adding them on to their package?  Well, if not, we will all find out on July 9!


----------



## pixiemomof3

Dates Finally!!! Been waiting-Can't wait to buy our tickets next month. This will be our first visit during fall and first for the party-so excited!!!! Yay!


----------



## Here4mydisneyfix

Sherry E said:


> *Here4mydisneyfix -*
> 
> Fridays will always be busier than Mondays and Tuesdays, I think.  However, last year I went to the MHP on a Monday and I didn't really view it as being uncrowded.  It looked like it could have been a Friday or Saturday night, in my opinion!  So I have a feeling that Tuesday nights may be more popular than they used to be, but there may not be as many people there as on a Friday.



Thx for the insight Sherry!


----------



## Aust

Excellent - the last night of our trip is 2nd October so I am planning to get tickets for that. It will be a fun way to end our trip. Just have to try and restrict the amount of candy the kids get as we won't be able to take much of it home.


----------



## Aust

This may be a stupid question - but can the AP advance tickets be purchased over the phone or only online? I can't find a phone number anywhere - does anyone know what it is? thanks!


----------



## Vala

You can buy the AP tickets online.

Unfortunately I found out some days ago I will not be making it to Disneyland this year. So no Halloween Time for me again.  But I'll definitely be back in fall 2013.


----------



## Girimama33

Sherry E said:


> *Here4mydisneyfix -*
> 
> Fridays will always be busier than Mondays and Tuesdays, I think.  However, last year I went to the MHP on a Monday and I didn't really view it as being uncrowded.  It looked like it could have been a Friday or Saturday night, in my opinion!  So I have a feeling that Tuesday nights may be more popular than they used to be, but there may not be as many people there as on a Friday.



I would imagine the price difference in tickets for Tuesday vs Friday could make it likely to be very crowded on Tuesdays.


----------



## disneychrista

Here4mydisneyfix said:


> Does it make a difference as far as crowds at the party on Friday or Tuesday?? Thx!!


I would expect Friday's to be slightly busier. But if the same # of maximum tikets are sold for each party date and sell out then day won't matter.


----------



## 2Brave

disneychrista said:


> I would expect Friday's to be slightly busier. But if the same # of maximum tikets are sold for each party date and sell out then day won't matter.



Any idea what the max tickets are.  I would guess they sell a lot and not worry about packing the place.


----------



## Girimama33

2Brave said:


> Any idea what the max tickets are.  I would guess they sell a lot and not worry about packing the place.



I heard it was 20,000 per party, but could be wrong.


----------



## Carpgirl

Hi,

Should 31st October be avoided? Is it by far the busiest night? It fits in best with our plans to go then, but Tuesday 23rd or Monday 29th are also a possibility with a bit of cancelling & re-booking hotels.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Girimama33

Carpgirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Should 31st October be avoided? Is it by far the busiest night? It fits in best with our plans to go then, but Tuesday 23rd or Monday 29th are also a possibility with a bit of cancelling & re-booking hotels.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.



You can count on Halloween selling out.


----------



## Disney4us2

We are so excited.  We will be going on Oct 2nd and can't wait.


----------



## guynhawaii

Aloha,

Sorry if this info has already been posted.  According to a CM tickets for the HW Party to go on sale starting 09 July.


----------



## chrissiecutie

This will be our very 1st Halloween Party and we plan on attending the Tue 10-2 date.  I have a Disney Visa, which I've read here on this thread, *should* get me a discount equal to the AP discount.

According to the info on this thread, if I purchase ahead of time, I can get the tix for $46 each.  Am I looking at this right??

And how exactly do I purchase them if I have a Disney Visa?  Any help would be appreciated!  I want to purchase asap so that I'm guaranteed tickets.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

cool looks like about 5 of us are going to the 10/2 party woot woot


----------



## Girimama33

chrissiecutie said:


> This will be our very 1st Halloween Party and we plan on attending the Tue 10-2 date.  I have a Disney Visa, which I've read here on this thread, *should* get me a discount equal to the AP discount.
> 
> According to the info on this thread, if I purchase ahead of time, I can get the tix for $46 each.  Am I looking at this right??
> 
> And how exactly do I purchase them if I have a Disney Visa?  Any help would be appreciated!  I want to purchase asap so that I'm guaranteed tickets.



Currently, the only discount/pre-purchase tickets are being offered for AP holders. Time will tell if they extend it to DVC and Disney Visa Card Holders.
I hope they do... I currently have an AP that will not be activated until my October trip...It is iffy if I am going to be able to purchase at the AP prices. We have a Disney Premier Visa, so if they let Visa cards into the discount, I will be one happy girl and not have to worry about the AP issue.


----------



## dhorner233

Yes I have the Disney Visa too and would love any tips on when and how to use it. Are there any discounts on the last 2 parties? Visa or other?


----------



## DisDiana

JadeDarkstar said:


> cool looks like about 5 of us are going to the 10/2 party woot woot



Count me and my boyfriend for October 2nd.  We'll be spending a few days at Disneyland after our California Coast cruise.

Here's hoping they offer a DVC discount on the party tickets!


----------



## isisisme

Carpgirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Should 31st October be avoided? Is it by far the busiest night? It fits in best with our plans to go then, but Tuesday 23rd or Monday 29th are also a possibility with a bit of cancelling & re-booking hotels.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.



The 31st is very busy, no one should go.   That way we can have the park to ourselves. 
In all honesty is not that bad. But it does sell out usually.


----------



## kmrein

We'll be at the first party on 9/28! I am soooo glad it's finally "official" and the dates are announced! It'll be the last night of our first trip to DL, which I think will be a great way to end. We don't have children so we can stay the whole time and soak it all in. 

Thanks to everyone on this thread for all the great info and tips-really helpful.


----------



## DisDiana

kmrein said:


> We'll be at the first party on 9/28!



Congratulations on turning 30 -- I'll be celebrating my 30th on the California Coast cruise that same week!


----------



## revwog1974

Am I reading the Disney page about the party correctly, later they'll tell us how to buy tickets?  It sounds like in the past people have called but maybe this year we buy them online?


----------



## Sherry E

revwog1974 said:


> Am I reading the Disney page about the party correctly, later they'll tell us how to buy tickets?  It sounds like in the past people have called but maybe this year we buy them online?



*revwog1974 -*

The way I remember it, the online purchase option has been in effect for at least several years (my 2008 party tickets were purchased online, in the e-ticket print-out version, as were my tickets for last year's party too), but there was also an option to purchase over the phone, at the same ticket number that used to be available for people to buy one-day/one-park tickets in advance.  In the past you could not buy the one-day/one-park tickets online and had to call.

I know the AP people could buy MHP tickets online last year and get their discount, but the Disney Visa and DVC people may have had to use the phone number to get the discount.  I'm not 100% sure if the DVC and Visa folks could get the discount online at all.

Now, because the one-day/one-park tickets can be purchased online (finally), I'm not sure if that old ticket phone number will still be available or necessary for some Halloween Party ticket purchases too.  That's what I am waiting to find out on July 9th - if Disney tells us that phone purchases can be made as well, or as an alternative to online.  Personally, I think that DLR will always encourage online sales and downplay the phone option, but they will probably always offer the phone option for people to use as a back-up (computers do crash, after all, and sometimes a phone may be necessary!).


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> *revwog1974 -*
> 
> The way I remember it, the online purchase option has been in effect for at least several years (my 2008 party tickets were purchased online, in the e-ticket print-out version, as were my tickets for last year's party too), but there was also an option to purchase over the phone, at the same ticket number that used to be available for people to buy one-day/one-park tickets in advance.  In the past you could not buy the one-day/one-park tickets online and had to call.
> 
> I know the AP people could buy MHP tickets online last year and get their discount, but the Disney Visa and DVC people may have had to use the phone number to get the discount.  I'm not 100% sure if the DVC and Visa folks could get the discount online at all.
> 
> Now, because the one-day/one-park tickets can be purchased online (finally), I'm not sure if that old ticket phone number will still be available or necessary for some Halloween Party ticket purchases too.  That's what I am waiting to find out on July 9th - if Disney tells us that phone purchases can be made as well, or as an alternative to online.



Last year I had to call to try and book my tickets with my DVC discount and they refused to sent them to the UK. There was also no option for will call like there is at WDW. I was told to just get them when I arrive in California. Unfortunately by then, the first party had sold out. It was only because my photographer had a ticket for that party and I told them the whole saga, that they allowed me to get one on the day. Of course, by then, not only did I not get my DVC discount, but also had to pay the higher rate for not purchasing in advance.

Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

dolphingirl47 said:


> Last year I had to call to try and book my tickets with my DVC discount and they refused to sent them to the UK. There was also no option for will call like there is at WDW. I was told to just get them when I arrive in California. Unfortunately by then, the first party had sold out. It was only because my photographer had a ticket for that party and I told them the whole saga, that they allowed me to get one on the day. Of course, by then, not only did I not get my DVC discount, but also had to pay the higher rate for not purchasing in advance.
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna - *

Thank you so much for that info, because I'm sure that there are many more people coming from other countries these days to enjoy Halloween Time at Disneyland (especially now that Cars Land and Buena Vista Street have opened at DCA).  They might run into the exact same problem you did, so it's good to know that this could happen.

So you called to order your tickets (even though that turned into an ordeal), but there was no option for the DVC folks to order online and apply their discount, correct?  From what I recall, it seems like it was all set up for AP people to order online and get their discount, but the DVC/Disney Visa people were forced to call to get it.

There should definitely be a better system in place at the DLR ticket offices to handle the international guests' purchases so they don't run into the issue that you had.  You should have been able to get your DVC discount no matter what.  I can't believe they wouldn't mail you the tickets!  They (Disneyland) need to set it up so that everyone can buy online and apply whatever discount they have available to that transaction - not just the AP holders!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Yes, I had to call. I did not mind as I have a very generous allowance of free international minutes that include calls to the USA. The reason I was given for not sending to the UK them is that they had a lot of tickets that had gotten lost in the mail. I am not sure if this only applies to the UK or to international guests in general.

Corinna


----------



## Girimama33

dolphingirl47 said:


> Yes, I had to call. I did not mind as I have a very generous allowance of free international minutes that include calls to the USA. The reason I was given for not sending to the UK them is that they had a lot of tickets that had gotten lost in the mail. I am not sure if this only applies to the UK or to international guests in general.
> 
> Corinna



These days they should and will send an e-ticket electronically.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Girimama33 said:


> These days they should and will send an e-ticket electronically.



That was not an option I was given. I know that I later bought a ticket online for my photographer without the discount as she needed the ticket to get the free parking and that was an eticket. I wish I had just bought myself one at the same time as this still would have been cheaper than paying full price on the day. However, I was assured that parties that early in the season never sell out!!!

Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

Everyone should be able to order online and apply their rightful discount to those orders.  

All the international folks could probably buy their e-tickets online, easily, but they need to be able to apply the DVC or Disney Visa discounts, which were not previously available online like the AP discounts are/were.  

Generally we can't order over the phone and then have DLR send an e-ticket.  We either have to do one or the other - order online (and risk not getting a DVC or Disney Visa discount) and get the e-ticket, or order over the phone and get the discount for sure, and have the ticket mailed to us.

But in Corinna's case, because DLR would not mail the ticket or allow Will Call, she ended up losing out on the DVC discount anyway.


----------



## sweethannah

Looks like we'll be set to go the Oct 2nd party, our last night in Disney. We figured it would be a great way to end our vacation.

I have a question about dining during the Party, are all eating areas open? 

I was thinking it would be a good idea to book a reservation for that night, maybe just before the 6pm start time to avoid the crowds as people simultaneously arrive and leave.  Any recommendations? We've never done table service at the resort ... I know that Cafe Orleans is popular but we are going to eat at Ralph Brennans during our stay and I'm not sure if we want to eat at two places featuring similar cuisines. 

Maybe the family style eating at Big Thunder Ranch since we could really take our time.


----------



## dolphingirl47

sweethannah said:


> Looks like we'll be set to go the Oct 2nd party, our last night in Disney. We figured it would be a great way to end our vacation.
> 
> I have a question about dining during the Party, are all eating areas open?
> 
> I was thinking it would be a good idea to book a reservation for that night, maybe just before the 6pm start time to avoid the crowds as people simultaneously arrive and leave.  Any recommendations? We've never done table service at the resort ... I know that Cafe Orleans is popular but we are going to eat at Ralph Brennans during our stay and I'm not sure if we want to eat at two places featuring similar cuisines.
> 
> Maybe the family style eating at Big Thunder Ranch since we could really take our time.



I don't think the restaurant at Big Thunder Ranch was open. There were Trick or Treat trails and character meets in that area. I did end up eating at Cafe Orleans as there seemed to be very few options.

Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

*Corinna - *

That is my recollection as well, so I'm glad you confirmed it so I know I wasn't imagining things!  I didn't think that the restaurant at Big Thunder Ranch was open at all during the party.  Before the party, yes, but during, no.

I'm not sure that the French Market was open either - there was a treat station inside the restaurant (that was the one and only treat station we did not get to)!

I think that some dining places are open and some are not.  I just can't recall which ones off the top of my head because we didn't eat during the party.  However, I did get a big Coke at Coke Corner on Main Street.  





*sweethannah* (and anyone else who is interested)- 

The treat trail (with maybe 3 treat stations) at the Halloween Round-Up/Big Thunder Ranch area is one of the best and most interesting areas to get candy.  First of all, because that area is kind of tucked away and out of the main flow of traffic, many people didn't bother going back there for candy.  There were no lines at the stations and we went through all of them a couple of times in a row!

Plus, the Ranch/Round-Up area looks cool at night anyway.  And that surrounding area/path in Frontierland (outside of the Round-Up/Ranch and down the road a bit) has some eerie fog/mist and glowing red and purple lighting here and there.


----------



## disneegrl4eva

Sherry E said:


> *sweethannah* (and anyone else who is interested)-
> 
> The treat trail (with maybe 3 treat stations) at the Halloween Round-Up/Big Thunder Ranch area is one of the best and most interesting areas to get candy.  First of all, because that area is kind of tucked away and out of the main flow of traffic, many people didn't bother going back there for candy.  There were no lines at the stations and we went through all of them a couple of times in a row!
> 
> Plus, the Ranch/Round-Up area looks cool at night anyway.  And that surrounding area/path in Frontierland (outside of the Round-Up/Ranch and down the road a bit) has some eerie fog/mist and glowing red and purple lighting here and there.



You hit the nail on THAT head!!!...great now everybody is going to know another secret and it will be packed with DIS people....thanks for that Sherry


----------



## Sherry E

disneegrl4eva said:


> You hit the nail on THAT head!!!...great now everybody is going to know another secret and it will be packed with DIS people....thanks for that Sherry



*Lynn -*

  I think you may be right!  I think I need to keep quiet and learn to not divulge the inside Halloween or holiday season secrets.  I learned that the hard way.  I have already talked up the festive GCH lobby atmosphere during the Christmas/holiday season so much, and encouraged people to enjoy it, that when I went to DLR in December and tried to find a seat to enjoy the festivities myself, there were no seats available!  The lobby was a hotbed of activity!  

I muttered to myself, "I can't find a seat.  How did all these people find out about the GCH lobby?"  And then it hit me.  "Oh...that's right...I keep telling everyone about it in the Christmas Superthread!  I need to keep my mouth shut!"

So, never mind, everyone.  Forget that I said anything about the Big Thunder Ranch/Halloween Round-Up area.  It's really not a good spot at all, so just avoid it at all costs!


----------



## sweethannah

lol, thanks for the info ladies! Maybe we'll try to snag a rezzy for the bbq anyway. A 4 or 430pm early dinner might make the timing just right plus we'll have nice full bellies with treat or treat trails for dessert!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

ty we never go there we went there at christmas time to meet santa once and that was a cool thing but that place always gets skipped for us. We will try stop by for trick treating


----------



## Aust

On reading the previous posts about the UK guest having trouble purchasing tickets over the phone - now I'm getting worried we'll miss out on our AP discounted tickets. In 2007 we didn't have an AP but I called and purchased regular tickets over the phone, which were mailed to me (in Australia).

I have no problem purchasing e-tickets online this time, HOWEVER when I tried to purchase my husband's AP a couple of months ago, the transaction wouldn't work (I tried many times and many different days), and DIsney said it was due to my bank not communicating with their system, or some such. Which was weird because I used the same credit card to purchase my AP a couple of months before that.

So I suppose my options are to try our credit card online, and if that doesn't work see if my father in law's will work (and give him the money), or else call and hope they will send me the tickets!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> *Lynn -*
> 
> I think you may be right!  I think I need to keep quiet and learn to not divulge the inside Halloween or holiday season secrets.  I learned that the hard way.  I have already talked up the festive GCH lobby atmosphere during the Christmas/holiday season so much, and encouraged people to enjoy it, that when I went to DLR in December and tried to find a seat to enjoy the festivities myself, there were no seats available!  The lobby was a hotbed of activity!
> 
> I muttered to myself, "I can't find a seat.  How did all these people find out about the GCH lobby?"  And then it hit me.  "Oh...that's right...I keep telling everyone about it in the Christmas Superthread!  I need to keep my mouth shut!"
> 
> So, never mind, everyone.  Forget that I said anything about the Big Thunder Ranch/Halloween Round-Up area.  It's really not a good spot at all, so just avoid it at all costs!



I have spirited away this bit of information. I know it is not until 2014, but if all goes according to plan, I will spent my 40th birthday in Hawaii and we will spend some time at Disneyland before and after this (a total of 7 nights). We are likely to stay at VGC and at least coming back, the holiday season should be in full swing.

Corinna


----------



## laura&fam

Sherry E said:


> *canadian_ehngel -*
> 
> I was saying earlier today that the 10/15 party probably means that there is a private event in Disneyland on 10/16 - like a party for a certain corporation or something.  That's what happened last year. There was a party on Monday, 10/3 instead of Tuesday, 10/4 because there was a private event on 10/4.



How do private parties work in relation to park hours?  Does the park usually close earlier on those days?  Is it typically busier?  Do they have more or less parades/fireworks/etc?  
I've never been to DL at Halloween before and now I'm all confused and switching dates to try to go to the trick or treating and of course Disney doesn't post their info until well after you have to have your trip planned and booked


----------



## laura&fam

Sorry, more questions.

We had planned to go to DL on a friday so we could see either the fireworks, parade, or Fantasmic!  Then I found out that the park actually closes early on Friday and there are special fireworks for the Halloween party.  Do they have "regular" fireworks other days?  Do they have Fantasmic! any days?  Most importantly why won't Disney post this information ahead of time so people can plan?


----------



## mvf-m11c

laura&fam said:


> Sorry, more questions.
> 
> We had planned to go to DL on a friday so we could see either the fireworks, parade, or Fantasmic!  Then I found out that the park actually closes early on Friday and there are special fireworks for the Halloween party.  Do they have "regular" fireworks other days?  Do they have Fantasmic! any days?  Most importantly why won't Disney post this information ahead of time so people can plan?



The fireworks during MHP is called Halloween Screams fireworks which is only available during MHP. On Saturdays and Sundays, DL will have the regular fireworks on those two days in October which will be RDCT (Remember Dreams Come True fireworks). Fantasmic! should be running on Saturdays and Sundays just like RDCT fireworks.

You can check the history calender from last year in October to plan your visit. This will give you an idea of what to expect during the Halloween season at the DLR including times and what is showing at DL. Disneyland Park Hours / Parades and Show Times 2011


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

The fireworks are pretty cool:


----------



## briggscreek

We were planning to be at the parks from September 23-26, I was hoping that there may be less crowds by going before the Halloween party started. I noticed that most of the nearby hotels are already booked for our dates though, is there something I don't know? Crowds are a big deal for us, we usually go the week after Thanksgiving and it's great. I would love to see the park at Halloweentime, but if it's going to be really crowded, we'll pick another time.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

i don't think it will be to busy you have to remember not only are Halloween party's going on first week but also gay days, but your dates should be safe. Have you tried quality inn? desert inn? or hojos? make sure to call in house reservations not just online you can get good deals.


----------



## dhorner233

briggscreek said:


> We were planning to be at the parks from September 23-26, I was hoping that there may be less crowds by going before the Halloween party started. I noticed that most of the nearby hotels are already booked for our dates though, is there something I don't know? Crowds are a big deal for us, we usually go the week after Thanksgiving and it's great. I would love to see the park at Halloweentime, but if it's going to be really crowded, we'll pick another time.



Touringplans.com gives you day by day crowd expectations on a scale from 1-10. That's how I plan my trips!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I called back to ask the few questions about the tour.
1. 12-15 ppl per tour normally
2. if you are doing the tour+party together they will have the party tickets available with it (even if the normal tickets are sold out)
3 for any tour that includes the parade seating or fireworks or both, you are sat near small world, or in front of the castle. They try to get you in the best seats available to see that parade or fireworks. (cm allow you to stay sitting to watch the fireworks just like with Fantasmic after a parade.


----------



## chrissiecutie

dhorner233 said:


> Touringplans.com gives you day by day crowd expectations on a scale from 1-10. That's how I plan my trips!



I've heard touring plans isn't very accurate when it comes to DLR.


----------



## briggscreek

JadeDarkstar said:


> i don't think it will be to busy you have to remember not only are Halloween party's going on first week but also gay days, but your dates should be safe. Have you tried quality inn? desert inn? or hojos? make sure to call in house reservations not just online you can get good deals.



I actually had made reservations at the BWPPI a while ago, but I was just checking packages and they were all booked for our dates. Tried Stovall's and hojos too, also checked on their websites. Seems like it's early for them all to be booked up already! And I let my subscription to touringplans expire, I'm not sure how accurate they'll be after carsland opening anyway... We'll keep our dates for now, but maybe change to our regular week after Thanksgiving later, DH and I just can't handle crowds well at all!


----------



## disneegrl4eva

Sherry E said:


> So, never mind, everyone.  Forget that I said anything about the Big Thunder Ranch/Halloween Round-Up area.  It's really not a good spot at all, so just avoid it at all costs!





JadeDarkstar said:


> ty we never go there we went there at christmas time to meet santa once and that was a cool thing but that place always gets skipped for us. We will try stop by for trick treating





dolphingirl47 said:


> I have spirited away this bit of information.
> Corinna



no no its not true...remember??? you are now being hypnotized...stay away at alllllll cost!!! nothing to see here...move alongggggg....



JadeDarkstar said:


> I called back to ask the few questions about the tour.
> 1. 12-15 ppl per tour normally
> 2. if you are doing the tour+party together they will have the party tickets available with it (even if the normal tickets are sold out)
> 3 for any tour that includes the parade seating or fireworks or both, you are sat near small world, or in front of the castle. They try to get you in the best seats available to see that parade or fireworks. (cm allow you to stay sitting to watch the fireworks just like with Fantasmic after a parade.



i did the tour a couple years back and I had a blast!! personally i dont even know if they offered the tour/party combo when I did it...although even if they had I wouldnt have done it on the same day...mainly due to it being at night and i want to enjoy both experiences equally...but thats just me..its an awesome tour tho



chrissiecutie said:


> I've heard touring plans isn't very accurate when it comes to DLR.



that would be correct...for wdw its very good..almost eerily accurate but DL is a whole other story...



briggscreek said:


> I actually had made reservations at the BWPPI a while ago, but I was just checking packages and they were all booked for our dates. Tried Stovall's and hojos too, also checked on their websites. Seems like it's early for them all to be booked up already!



with the popularity increase over the years for the party, that honestly doesnt surprise me at all...


----------



## Girimama33

I bought an AP that I am planning on activating during our October trip. We also want to go to the HP on 10/23. I have been worried I will not get the AP advance purchase time/price since it is not activated. I also was not sure if they would offer other discounts to Disney Visa holders (which we have) or DVC members.
I decided to call Disneyland's AP line to get some answers if possible to these questions...
I spoke with a very nice CM, named Kristin. I asked about purchasing at the AP rate on the 9th with my pass not being activated. She seemed to think I would be able to do this on the 9th even with the pass not being activated. I also asked her about the Disney Visa, and if a discount will be offered with them when the tickets go on sale to the general public. Kristin told me that I have a Disney Visa card, I could purchase the tickets NOW at the AP advance purchase rates. She said they have been available for purchase for a few days. I also inquired about DVC members, and she said they get the same deal as Disney Visa members....
This made my day! 
 As soon as I get home and have my Visa #, I am buying HP tickets.
~ Cross posting this on some other threads where this info may be helpful ~


----------



## JadeDarkstar

yes and now they have the tour at 3pm not 5pm on party days so you wont miss any of the party when your on the tour at least thats what i was told when called few days ago


----------



## Girimama33

JadeDarkstar said:


> yes and now they have the tour at 3pm not 5pm on party days so you wont miss any of the party when your on the tour at least thats what i was told when called few days ago



Good ~ I knew they did the tours during non-party hours....now you can maximize that time.


----------



## briggscreek

disneegrl4eva said:


> with the popularity increase over the years for the party, that honestly doesnt surprise me at all...



But we're leaving before the parties even start, I figured that would make for smaller crowds, but maybe not!


----------



## laura&fam

Thank you mvf-m11c for the link to last year's info.  I had seen that before but this time I bookmarked it so I don't loose it.

The fireworks pictures are great Elk Grove Chris!  It does look worth it, especially since we won't be there Saturday or Sunday.  Looks like Fantasmic! and the Remember Dreams Come True fireworks are both out.  I should at least be able to see World of Color though and I've never seen that.  Plus the whole Halloween decor and Party is all new for me.  I'm getting really excited!


----------



## I❤MICKEY

Yahoo. Once I make reservations our vacation becomes "real". Thanks to the DIS insider information I was even able to pre-purchase my Mickey's Halloween Party tix. Can't wait to experience another season at DL and see Carsland for the first time.

Now to decide on costumes for the kids...


----------



## disneychrista

I❤MICKEY;45345962 said:
			
		

> Now to decide on costumes for the kids...



And for yourself


----------



## lorieintucson

we have our Costco package for the FFI booked for oct-10-14 and MHP tickets purchased for Oct 12!  We're so excited for our first halloween visit!   

Because this will be a bit of a push to keep the kiddos (5&6) going into the night, we'll be going back to the hotel for naps i think in the afternoon--and of course to get in costumes for MHP.  

on 10/12 the start time for the party is 7 p.m., so does that mean that we can come back into the park with our costumes on in that 3-hr window before the party starts?  We will probably want to get dinner and before the party and want to stay put. 

also, as far as candy bags go...should we bring our own? do they provide them?  are there usually really cool ones to purchase? 

TIA for the advice!


----------



## dhorner233

You can get in early with your costumes on and they will give you small bags for candy.

Does anyone have pictures of costumes they have worn in the past so I can get some ideas?


----------



## disneychrista

lorieintucson said:


> on 10/12 the start time for the party is 7 p.m., so does that mean that we can come back into the park with our costumes on in that 3-hr window before the party starts?  We will probably want to get dinner and before the party and want to stay put.


Yes from 4pm on you will be able to enter, as a party guest. So costumes are okay. We got there last year just after 4pm dressed for the party.



> also, as far as candy bags go...should we bring our own? do they provide them?  are there usually really cool ones to purchase?


You can bring your own. They do provide you a small one (the size of a standard gift bag). And they have ones you can buy.


----------



## Sherry E

lorieintucson said:


> we have our Costco package for the FFI booked for oct-10-14 and MHP tickets purchased for Oct 12!  We're so excited for our first halloween visit!
> 
> Because this will be a bit of a push to keep the kiddos (5&6) going into the night, we'll be going back to the hotel for naps i think in the afternoon--and of course to get in costumes for MHP.
> 
> on 10/12 the start time for the party is 7 p.m., so does that mean that we can come back into the park with our costumes on in that 3-hr window before the party starts?  We will probably want to get dinner and before the party and want to stay put.
> 
> also, as far as candy bags go...should we bring our own? do they provide them?  are there usually really cool ones to purchase?
> 
> TIA for the advice!



*lorieintucson -*

Yes, you'll be able to enter Disneyland (not California Adventure) in costume at 4 p.m. on 10/12 (and on any day when the party begins at 7 p.m.)!

You will get some rather flimsy plastic bags when you get your wrist band at the entrance to DL.  They are okay if you don't plan on stopping at many treat stations, but most people agree that these bags don't hold much.  We went to every treat trail and every treat station except one (the one in the French Market), and the plastic bag they gave out would not have held all the candy I collected!

So I bought this tote bag at one of the shops - it twinkles, too (you press a button and the little lights start blinking!) - and I saw a lot of people with this bag:













This bag was also popular.  I saw many people carrying it - but I didn't like it because it was shiny and cheap-looking in person:









Or you can get these buckets:










There were both popcorn buckets and lanterns being sold that looked like Ghost Mickey, so I suppose you could always empty out the popcorn and thrown in some candy:


----------



## forevercruising

Hi, Sherry!

I love the bag you chose to purchase.  Do you recall what its cost was?

Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

forevercruising said:


> Hi, Sherry!
> 
> I love the bag you chose to purchase.  Do you recall what its cost was?
> 
> Thanks!



*forevercruising -*

Hi there!

Thank you - I love that bag too!  In fact, I first saw the green/black/twinkly bag on the first day of Halloween Time last year (which was 9/16/11), and then when I wanted to buy it on my Halloween Party day (which was 10/3/11), I couldn't find it anywhere.  I looked in many shops for it and it was nowhere...but I saw the shiny orange bag all over the place.  I didn't want to buy the orange bag if I could avoid it, even though it would do the trick in a pinch if I had to get it.

Finally, much later in the afternoon on 10/3, a shop on Main Street put out a supply of the green & black bags, thank goodness!  Just in time for the party!

Anyway, I still have my receipt around here somewhere, which I will have to find, but I used my Annual Pass discount and got 20% off on the bag.  So it ended up being under $10 after the discount, if I recall correctly.  Without that discount it still wouldn't have been too expensive.  I will look for the receipt with the exact price.


*Edited to Add:  The green/black/twinkly bag was $9.95 before any tax or AP discounts!*  The discount I got was 20% off of the $9.95, and then tax added in.

The orange bag was, I think, about $5.00 before discounts!


----------



## laura&fam

Those are such great bags!  I especially love the ghost Mickey.  Since I'm in charge of packing I might "accidentally" forget to pack bags so we have to buy one, or three.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

ohh i hope to get a bag and popcorn bucket too.

we canceling goffys kitchen but that's in stead of canceling tour we are gona have a blast tho.


----------



## revwog1974

I love the Mickey ear buckets.  I'm trying to to figure out how I'll get one back home on the plane with me.


----------



## Sherry E

laura&fam said:


> Those are such great bags!  I especially love the ghost Mickey.  Since I'm in charge of packing I might "accidentally" forget to pack bags so we have to buy one, or three.



*laura&fam -*

Very clever!  I think that sounds like the best way to go.  'Forgetting' can be a good thing when there are such cute bags and buckets available in the parks!




JadeDarkstar said:


> ohh i hope to get a bag and popcorn bucket too.
> 
> we canceling goffys kitchen but that's in stead of canceling tour we are gona have a blast tho.



*Jade -*

So Goofy's is out, but the Happiest Haunts Tour is still on?  I think that's a good decision!  You know you can always do Goofy's on another trip, but you may as well do something Halloween-specific like the tour on a Halloween Time trip!





revwog1974 said:


> I love the Mickey ear buckets.  I'm trying to to figure out how I'll get one back home on the plane with me.



*revwog1974 -*

That's true!  The buckets do look as though they'd be rather cumbersome to pack and take on a plane, don't they?  I wonder if it can be done without damaging them?


----------



## dhorner233

Any tips on how to organize your time so as to get as many pictures with characters as possible. Is there a list of characters and where they will be somewhere?


----------



## AussieMumma

I brought home one of the white Mickey popcorn buckets last year, I managed to fill it with socks and other underwear but it was still very awkward to pack! I have one of the orange halloween bags that Sherry showed earlier, and I agree they are a bit cheap looking, but it was perfect for holding wet swimwear and towels, It would probably be a good laundry bag too if you forgot to pack one 
I don't think we'll bring it back I'd like a different one this year!! 
I'm thinking of just using the small bags that they hand out at the gate and then having one of those larger bags to put it all in when they get full. With six of us I really think that would be more then enough candy!!!


----------



## Peepster

that Disney Visa and DVC'ers can already order tickets?  I'm sorry if I missed it as I just ordered our tickets and am not on the boards too much but wanted to be certain that everyone else knew it too.

I read that Disney VISA and DVC "forgot" to tell us?  Could that be true...well, stranger things have happened.  And then, I'm not always the sharpest tool in the shed either.

Happy 4th all.

Auntie Peep


----------



## Girimama33

Peepster said:


> that Disney Visa and DVC'ers can already order tickets?  I'm sorry if I missed it as I just ordered our tickets and am not on the boards too much but wanted to be certain that everyone else knew it too.
> 
> I read that Disney VISA and DVC "forgot" to tell us?  Could that be true...well, stranger things have happened.  And then, I'm not always the sharpest tool in the shed either.
> 
> Happy 4th all.
> 
> Auntie Peep


Yes. I posted about this last Friday when I called to ask about unactivated AP's buying tickets. I was able to purchase mine right then with my Disney Visa. If you have he Premier Visa they will waive the $5 shipping fee.


----------



## revwog1974

Someone posted on another forum that at the WDW party the princesses are out with their princes.  Does this happen at Disneyland too or are the princesses just in the Fantasy Faire without the princes?


----------



## SDDisneyFamily

I haven't seen the princesses out with their princes, other than in the parade, that would be awesome.


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Hi All!

I just read through the last 20 or so pages...I think I have information overload!

I will for sure be getting tickets on 7/9 for the party on Tuesday 10/9.  We've never been to the MHP and we've never done a tour.  So I am thinking I'll get Happiest Haunts Tour tickets also...did I see some where that they will sell tickets for both as a package?  Would both events have to take place on the same day?


----------



## JadeDarkstar

well gk may still be on but if money gets to tight its the first thing we will take off. Now my son says Minnie's or GK he wont care what one as long as we do at least one LOL.

But no matter what im not canceling the tour party lol


----------



## bekkiz

Help me decide if the party is for us!

We're taking the boys down to celebrate their 4th birthday and will be there for the party on the 23rd. We leave the next morning, but a 10 am flight, so not too early of a start.

The boys are generally asleep by 7:30, but they stayed up until 10 on July 4th, with no real issues.

We will be there for the full days of Sun, Mon and Tues and we're staying across the street on Harbor. 

I'm just trying to figure out if the cost/benefit will work out for us. We have APs, so we at least get the lower price! Has anyone taken that age kid and felt they got their money's worth? Did your kid dig it?


----------



## disneegrl4eva

bekkiz said:


> Help me decide if the party is for us!
> 
> We're taking the boys down to celebrate their 4th birthday and will be there for the party on the 23rd. We leave the next morning, but a 10 am flight, so not too early of a start.
> 
> The boys are generally asleep by 7:30, but they stayed up until 10 on July 4th, with no real issues.
> 
> We will be there for the full days of Sun, Mon and Tues and we're staying across the street on Harbor.
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out if the cost/benefit will work out for us. We have APs, so we at least get the lower price! Has anyone taken that age kid and felt they got their money's worth? Did your kid dig it?



all i can give you is my experience....2 years ago we took my then 3yo grandson to disneyland at halloweentime and did the party...i had every intention and tried throughout the entire day to get back to the hotel for him to take a nap but it just never worked out...we left the park around 5ish to go change the kids into their costumes and went to Mimi's for dinner...then left to go to the park...at that time the CALIFORNIA letters were still out in the esplenade and by the time we got there he was out like a light..so for me it was a wasted ticket...he slept through the entire thing...however, had he been awake, he would have loved it...for you however, if you get them to take a nap and they are able to at least make it up to 10pm then I say go for it...at least you will make it through the majority of it as on tuesdays the party starts earlier than on fridays and goes till about 11


----------



## lorieintucson

*Thanks to everyone* for the input on the treat bags!  I'l probably bring some that are easier to handle, then try to get that black and green mickey one for the big haul .  With my DS2 having so many allergies, his bag will be full of lots of carrots and apple slices instead of the peanut butter cups. 


bekkiz-  i have some early sleepers as well but I am planning on getting a nap in that afternoon.  We arrive on Weds late afternoon, and Thurs is going to be our super early MM entry and we're going to do Character dining that evening.  Being the first day, i know from past experiences that they aren't going to want to stop and have some rest time.  That primes us for another early-ish morning on Friday, but we'll be ready for naps by Friday around 2:30 (i hope!).  That will give us a break to hit the room, snooze, get costumed and back in the park by 6 for the 7 p.m. party start.  If they start to fade, i have every intention to pump them full of candy and sugar like every 'good' mother who loves disney would   We'll have the stroller for the youngest one to konk out in if needed, and my 6 year old has an amazing 'on switch' but when it stops being fun, then we'll call it a night. 

at least this is my 'plan' and you know what they say about the best laid plans...


----------



## raftislander

OK Count me in for Halloween fun this year.  My DD(18) and I went to DLR for Halloweentime for the first time in 2009 and LOVED it, so have been wanting to go back.  She starts college this fall in late September which will leave me alone at home.  So in anticipation of my empty nest blues, I decided to schedule a trip to DLR in October.  On the 4th of July my DD(40) tells me that she and her family (DSIL, DGD(13)& DGS(10)) have decided to go to DLR at that same time!  As we joyfully sat discussing the fun we anticipated having, my DD(18) looked so forlorn at missing the fun.  Long story short- she is coming too.  So my solo "consolation" trip has become a family celebration.  Just bought tickets to the party on October 5.  My only complaint is that I will only get to see Halloween Screams once as it is my second favorite fireworks show.  In 2009 it was shown every night at DLR and the party was at DCA.  Oh well I get to trick or treat Disneyland!


----------



## Sherry E

*Vanessa (DisneyIsMagical) -*

I just wanted to say hello and welcome!  I don't think I've seen you post anywhere since, oh...the Christmas Superthread, last year (I'm sure you have - I just haven't seen you!)!!!  Glad to see you're now delving into Halloween Time too!

I think JadeDarkstar was the one who figured out that the tour and party could be sold as a package?  I've never done the Tour so I've gotten my Party tickets separately.

I could be wrong, but my assumption would be that the tour and party have to take place on the same day if they are part of the same package.




*lorieintucson -*

Hi!  I'm the one who posted the photos of the bags and buckets a couple of pages back.  The green/black bag and the orange bag are both reusable sorts of bags.  They can easily be flattened out and packed up.  They are like tote bag size - but not as roomy as reusable grocery store shopping bags.  Many folks were using them at the party.

If you want something easier to handle and you're not planning to get a lot of candy for your son, you could just use the plastic bags they give you at the entrance, when you get your wrist band.  Those bags are perfectly fine if you don't plan on getting very much of anything.  

Otherwise, no matter what you load up on - fruit, veggies or candy - if you get a pile of it you will need a bigger bag.


----------



## iKristin

I am at my 100 day mark...This is taking FOREVER!!!


----------



## theworldneedscolor

Hi guys! My mom and I are planning a trip in August, and would like to go to the party on October 12th. However, we are also trying to get tickets to the Ellen Degeneres show, so we are not setting firm dates until her calendar is released, which is mid-August. Do you think Halloween party tickets will still be available then?


----------



## disneychrista

theworldneedscolor said:


> which is mid-August. Do you think Halloween party tickets will still be available then?



We didn't get our tickets, for mid-October, last year until September. 

My daughter is in college and we have to wait until she gets her class outlines to see if we can go. She will have to miss at least one class/day but if there is a test or something she can't miss/make-up, then we can't go. So once again it will be September before we can buy our tickets for early October.


----------



## momsquad

Couple questions for the veterans:

1)  I got so excited when I found out I could get party tickets with my Disney VISA - so I did.  Couple days pass and I read about the Happy Haunts Tour!  Did a different tour at DWorld couple years back and loved it!  Would really enjoy doing this tour on our party day.  Since I already purchased the party ticket and I can't sign up for the tour until 30 days prior, did I mess up?  Will I be able to convert my Party tickets into the tour/party ticket combo?
BTW - when I bought the party tickets, they told me to pick them at the customer service window, then about a week later they show up in my mail!   Oh well, I'm happy.

2)  Will DL have a park specific pin for this year's Halloween Party?  If so, are my chances any good it may still be available when I go the last Friday before Halloween?  I'm not a serious pin collector by any means, but I do like to collect a few "choice" pins that will hold a specific memory for me - such as our 1st trip to DLR/DCA and our 1st MHP!  (Already treasure my MVMCP pin from our 1st "party" at WDW last year.)

3)  PhotoPass - do the photographers take the "magic" pictures with the hitch hiking ghosts?  Stitch?  Tink?  Balloons? etc.  I really hope to get that "ghost" pic this year.

4)  To the previous poster waiting to find out when your college DD (DS?) can go before you can book - I feel your pain.  We are in that same boat.  Decided to simply book the most likely dates and crossed all our fingers. . . toes. . . eyes. . .


----------



## Sherry E

momsquad said:


> Couple questions for the veterans:
> 
> 1)  I got so excited when I found out I could get party tickets with my Disney VISA - so I did.  Couple days pass and I read about the Happy Haunts Tour!  Did a different tour at DWorld couple years back and loved it!  Would really enjoy doing this tour on our party day.  Since I already purchased the party ticket and I can't sign up for the tour until 30 days prior, did I mess up?  Will I be able to convert my Party tickets into the tour/party ticket combo?
> BTW - when I bought the party tickets, they told me to pick them at the customer service window, then about a week later they show up in my mail!   Oh well, I'm happy.
> 
> 2)  Will DL have a park specific pin for this year's Halloween Party?  If so, are my chances any good it may still be available when I go the last Friday before Halloween?  I'm not a serious pin collector by any means, but I do like to collect a few "choice" pins that will hold a specific memory for me - such as our 1st trip to DLR/DCA and our 1st MHP!  (Already treasure my MVMCP pin from our 1st "party" at WDW last year.)
> 
> 3)  PhotoPass - do the photographers take the "magic" pictures with the hitch hiking ghosts?  Stitch?  Tink?  Balloons? etc.  I really hope to get that "ghost" pic this year.
> 
> 4)  To the previous poster waiting to find out when your college DD (DS?) can go before you can book - I feel your pain.  We are in that same boat.  Decided to simply book the most likely dates and crossed all our fingers. . . toes. . . eyes. . .



*momsquad -* 

Hello!  

1. Well, I know absolutely nothing about the tour/party combo.  I only know about the party, so hopefully someone else can answer questions about the package.

2.  Yes.  There should be some party-specific pins, or at least one pin.  There will be regular Halloween Time pins as well as Mickey's Halloween Party pins.  I took a few pictures of some pins in October last year (on my party day, but before the party started).  I will look at them to see if anything is clear and close-up enough to post here - that way you can get an idea of the kinds of pins they sell.  The pins are popular, so they may sell out.  But I think there will likely be a good supply for each party night.

3.  The magic shot with the Hitchhiking Ghosts is never available during Halloween Time, for some odd reason!  You will probably still be able to get the balloon picture done over by Grizzly Peak.  Stitch coming out of the ground always seems to be available.  I think the Tinkerbell in the hand pose is still available, but I am not 100% sure.  There are also brand new PhotoPass spots in Cars Land and on Buena Vista Street, and there will be PhotoPass people at the actual party, so you can get character photos.


----------



## Sherry E

*momsquad -*

Okay, as I mentioned that I was going to do in my previous post, I looked up my pin pictures from last year.  I think I actually took more than these pictures, but here are a couple (hopefully, they are not too blurry to make them out!):

Here is an example of one of the Halloween Time pins from last year (there were others):








And here is one of the pins for Mickey's Halloween Party (top row):


----------



## TheZue

Tomorrow morning is ticket day. At first I was kinda disapointed we had to move our trip forward from the Christmas season to Halloween since we've done it twice already, but I'm getting so excited now


----------



## momsquad

Hi Sherry E!  
Thanks for the info!  Love the pin pictures!  Just what I'm looking for.  Oh Happy!  Just going to have faith there will still be some available when we arrive.

Drats about the Hitch Hiking Ghosts.  Maybe they get too many requests at the party?   Oh well.  One shot I don't have yet is the balloons.  I'll be pleased if I can get that one.  

Thanks again for your information.  I just  these boards!


----------



## AddictedtoDoleWhip

I was wondering what you guys thought about my costume ideas and then I have a question or two or one. I haven't decided anyway.. here are my costume ideas: 

1. Dorothy in Wonderland: I was going to dress up as Dorothy from the Wizard of Oz but put a twist on it and have it so she somehow ended up in Wonderland and instead of having a basket with a dog in it, there would be a basket with the Chesire cat and the White Rabbit. 

2. Alice in Wonderland 

3. The White Queen from Tim Burton's movie. 

And which days are less busy for the Halloween party night?


----------



## iKristin

Hmm...been waiting for the MHP tickets to go on sale for AP holders. Stiiiiill waiting. They said the 9th but I can't seem to find a link to actually buy them anywhere.


----------



## Arizona Rita

Good morning everyone!
My family will be attending the party on the 12th of Oct. 
It is driving me crazy that I have to wait until Thursday to purchase tkts!
We went on the Fantasy this year which means that we didnt get annual passes this year. We do kind of an every other year thing.
Sherri, thank you for maintaining this thread! You have done it for so long that I think we might take you for granted!

Is the Haunted Haunts tour info up yet? Do they have it on Saturday nights?
We are going to the Pantages to see Book of Mormon  on Saturday to see the matinee.
Thanks again!


----------



## figment_jii

iKristin said:
			
		

> Hmm...been waiting for the MHP tickets to go on sale for AP holders. Stiiiiill waiting. They said the 9th but I can't seem to find a link to actually buy them anywhere.



The link is now live!  Go to the Halloween Party's web page and scroll to the bottom.  There is a clickable button "Sign In to Purchase at Passholder Price".


----------



## Sherry E

momsquad said:


> Hi Sherry E!
> Thanks for the info!  Love the pin pictures!  Just what I'm looking for.  Oh Happy!  Just going to have faith there will still be some available when we arrive.
> 
> Drats about the Hitch Hiking Ghosts.  Maybe they get too many requests at the party?   Oh well.  One shot I don't have yet is the balloons.  I'll be pleased if I can get that one.
> 
> Thanks again for your information.  I just  these boards!



*momsquad -*

You're very welcome!  I know I took at least a few other pin pictures, but I'm not sure if I took them on that October day or on the first day of Halloween Time in September.  I'll have to double check!

Even though Disney merchandise certainly sells out on occasion, I have to think that for a limited-time event like the MHP, they would try to keep a good supply of the party-specific pins on hand for each night of the party.  

Just like with that green and black bag that I posted a photo of a few pages back - I saw it in September; couldn't find it anywhere on the day of the party in October; and then suddenly a stash of those bags magically appeared in some shops in the afternoon, before the party started - I think they would have a stash of the party pins on hand in a back room somewhere, ready to pull out just in time for the event!

I have noticed for several years that the Hitchhiking Ghosts PhotoPass shot was not available during Halloween Time and it always baffled me!  What better time to make it available to people?  I have not been to DL in August, but I think I even remember seeing someone else's picture that was taken in August a couple of years ago, and they got the Ghosts!

So it seems like the PhotoPass people want to specifically avoid offering the Ghosts option during the Halloween and holiday seasons - maybe it's because the Haunted Mansion is Haunted Mansion Holiday from mid-September through early January?  Maybe it's because they offer other Halloween Time borders for the season?




AddictedtoDoleWhip said:


> I was wondering what you guys thought about my costume ideas and then I have a question or two or one. I haven't decided anyway.. here are my costume ideas:
> 
> 1. Dorothy in Wonderland: I was going to dress up as Dorothy from the Wizard of Oz but put a twist on it and have it so she somehow ended up in Wonderland and instead of having a basket with a dog in it, there would be a basket with the Chesire cat and the White Rabbit.
> 
> 2. Alice in Wonderland
> 
> 3. The White Queen from Tim Burton's movie.
> 
> And which days are less busy for the Halloween party night?




*AddictedtoDoleWhip -*

Hello!

I have to admit - I kind of love your Dorothy in Wonderland idea!  I think it's very clever and inventive.




iKristin said:


> Hmm...been waiting for the MHP tickets to go on sale for AP holders. Stiiiiill waiting. They said the 9th but I can't seem to find a link to actually buy them anywhere.



*Kristin -*

I hadn't even checked yet! 

It's already strange enough that Disney made the Visa and DVC tickets available much earlier and did not advertise or publicize it at all - almost like they didn't want anyone to know!  So now we have reached the actual advertised date for AP holders to buy their tickets and there should be a link!






Arizona Rita said:


> Good morning everyone!
> My family will be attending the party on the 12th of Oct.
> It is driving me crazy that I have to wait until Thursday to purchase tkts!
> We went on the Fantasy this year which means that we didnt get annual passes this year. We do kind of an every other year thing.
> Sherri, thank you for maintaining this thread! You have done it for so long that I think we might take you for granted!
> 
> Is the Haunted Haunts tour info up yet? Do they have it on Saturday nights?
> We are going to the Pantages to see Book of Mormon  on Saturday to see the matinee.
> Thanks again!



*Rita -*

Hello again!  I haven't said hello to you or seen you around too much lately!  

I have not done the Happiest Haunts tour yet, but I would have to think that it takes place on Saturday - not sure about Saturday night, though.  Hopefully someone with some tour experience can offer some insight?  I would guess that it follows the same basic schedule that the Holiday Tour follows - and I think the latest Holiday Tour is usually at 3 p.m. or 4 p.m.  I could be totally wrong, though - I am just kind of making educated guesses!

Thank you for the kind words.  I love my Halloween and Christmas threads as though they were my children!  I started out just wanting to have an all-purpose, year-round, ongoing Halloween Time (and Christmas time) information/photo Superthread, which people could use for research and planning purposes, just like all of the other Superthreads on the board (WoC, Fantasmic, GCH, etc.).  It's good to have one main thread to be able to reference any time of year for info and to see photos, etc.  There are a lot of different facets to the season and people have lots of questions!

Little did I know this little thread would end up being so popular!  I can't recall if the GCH Superthread has more views than this one (GCH thread was started a long time ago) - I think it might? - but I know that this thread is ahead of a lot of the other ones (it's even ahead of my Christmas Superthread) in number of views! 

I've had a lot of great help from Jessica, Kristin and Liza.  And we have a wonderful array of participants who pitch in by giving information and sharing photos/knowledge, like Vala, Lynn, Bret, disneychrista, isisisme, Shannon, etc., etc.  Too many to list right now!  So it's a great group effort!

Stay tuned, because - much like the popular Theme Weeks Countdown in the Christmas Superthread that I did last year - I will soon be starting the Halloween Time Theme Weeks Countdown, and we will continue that each week until September 14th!!


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

iKristin said:


> Hmm...been waiting for the MHP tickets to go on sale for AP holders. Stiiiiill waiting. They said the 9th but I can't seem to find a link to actually buy them anywhere.



Hi Kristin, try this link:
http://disneyland.disney.go.com/special-offers/mickeys-halloween-party/

It may not work, I had to sign in as an AP...I just bought mine for 10/9, so excited!

Yes, Sherry you're right!  I've been dropping in here and there but not much since last year.  So excited this year for Halloweentime!  I just sat on hold for the tour line, ended up hanging up.  I'll try back later to find out more about the tour/party package deal.


----------



## iKristin

I got them  It wasn't live when I was trying. After a while a button showed up, about an hour of refreshing and it went live haha


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

iKristin said:


> I got them  It wasn't live when I was trying. After a while a button showed up, about an hour of refreshing and it went live haha



Oh good!  I must have tried at the perfect time, no refreshing for me 

So excited for my first MHP!  Can't wait!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

ok this shows how crazy i am. I bought the magic kingdom party cd in may and since then ive listened to it once a day and its not something im gona get tired of it wakes me up and keeps me in good mood bout trip even when down grading things lol. So the cd is cool and its got like 21songs and its the villeins singing at a Halloween party, boo to you and its got the 3 faery's in it the magical part in the fireworks, and its just a grate cd to keep the Halloween spirit alive check it out i got it in the century 21(i think the name the store) it was only 20 bucks maybe 18 but i am happy i picked it 
Any ways jsut spreading some pixi dust to those who want to get in the mood


----------



## iKristin

I have the Halloween Screams Fireworks track that I can't help but listen to every once and a while hehe, I'm the same way. I have tons of tracks from all over the resort, I'm addicted to them.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

yes its got that one too theirs like 4 or 5 shows on it in one cd most seem to be Halloween its just so cool im glade others have some too. I was going to docs today and singing along as i walked i had ppl looking at me like i was crazy its summer but im singing Halloween lol it was fun tho


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

This will be our first trip to DL at Halloween and I just purchased our tickets to the October 5th party....will we look out of place if we are not wearing costumes?  We are coming in for a Disney Cruise and trying to keep the amount of luggage to a minimum.


----------



## angiemouse

We got our tickets for 10/23  Can't wait as we always have an awesome time!

Mickey&Josh - You won't look out of place at all.  Last year I saw more people in regular clothes.  We wore Halloween shirts and jeans.


----------



## Disneyanajc

Mickey&JoshNut said:


> This will be our first trip to DL at Halloween and I just purchased our tickets to the October 5th party....will we look out of place if we are not wearing costumes?  We are coming in for a Disney Cruise and trying to keep the amount of luggage to a minimum.



Not at all...we are going as Disney tourist  So whatever we put on in the morning is the costume for the day...


----------



## Sherry E

I haven't worn costumes to the party, either!  I just go as myself!  At least half of the party guests will not be in costumes, if not more than that.  No one pays attention or notices.  It's a really good blend of costumes/no costumes and everyone is doing their own thing.  

I mean, obviously we will be looking at the people with the really fantastic costumes - it's hard to ignore adults dressed as giant crayons, enormous teddy bears or wearing costumes that light up from head to toe, but the ones with costumes pay no attention to those of us who don't wear them!

A lot of party guests most likely end up buying their tickets on the spot - for example, the ones who don't follow discussions boards, of course!  They may visit DLR with little to no planning at all (yes, there are still many people who go into it with no planning at all other than to book a hotel), and while they are there they learn that there's a party on this night or that night, so they decide to buy last minute/day-of-event tickets.  Chances are, they don't bother running out and getting costumes


----------



## chrissiecutie

Sherry E said:


> I haven't worn costumes to the party, either!  I just go as myself!  At least half of the party guests will not be in costumes, if not more than that.  No one pays attention or notices.  It's a really good blend of costumes/no costumes and everyone doing is their own thing.
> 
> I mean, obviously we will be looking at the people with the really fantastic costumes - it's hard to ignore adults dressed as giant crayons, enormous teddy bears or wearing costumes that light up from head to toe, but the ones with costumes pay no attention to those of us who don't wear them!
> 
> A lot of party guests most likely end up buying their tickets on the spot - for example, the ones who don't follow discussions boards, of course!  They may visit DLR with little to no planning at all (yes, there are still many people who go into it with no planning at all other than to book a hotel), and while they are there they learn that there's a party on this night or that night, so they decide to buy last minute/day-of-event tickets.  Chances are, they don't bother running out and getting costumes



Thanks for this!  I've been trying to talk DH into going as a "theme".  You know...DS as Peter Pan, Me as Tink & DH as Capt Hook, or something like that.  But DH will have none of it!  So I'm glad to hear that we wont stick out by not being in costume.  Oh DS will still have a great costume and I will just focus all my "costume energy" on creating the perfect costume for him!  Oh well...


----------



## disneychrista

Costumes are great but since I won't be wearing it any other time I do it "on the cheap."

Last year I went as a Mouseketeer - got a skirt from my mom, use a turtleneck that I had alread, printout out a logo & name to stuck to shirt. The only thing I bought was mouseears ($12).

This year I am going to be Mickey Mouse - same mouse ears as last year, pair of red shorts ($5), black tights/leggings ($5), black long sleeve shirt (have), Yellow Shoes ($10), white gloves (have). So total of $20. And everything I can wear again, without being Mickey.


----------



## Sherry E

chrissiecutie said:


> Thanks for this!  I've been trying to talk DH into going as a "theme".  You know...DS as Peter Pan, Me as Tink & DH as Capt Hook, or something like that.  But DH will have none of it!  So I'm glad to hear that we wont stick out by not being in costume.  Oh DS will still have a great costume and I will just focus all my "costume energy" on creating the perfect costume for him!  Oh well...



 I was giggling at the "...DH will have none of it" part!  He wants no part of any kind of costume!

Yes, you and DH will be fine, and will definitely not stick out.  The people in costumes could not have cared less about me not being in costume.  Everyone is focused on their treat collecting, character photos, fireworks/cavalcade-watching and rides.  Plus, there are cool effects around DL - like the fog over the Rivers of America, and the skeleton/spider and other spooky projections on the ground and on the Castle.  There's too much to see to be worried about anyone's lack of a costume.

If you start to feel too out of place, though, you can always buy a wacky hat  or a pair of witch ears, candy corn ears, pumpkin ears or Jack Skellington ears - just to have something on that's out of the ordinary!

I have also seen a lot of parents doing what you're going to do as well - where their children are wearing costumes, but the parents are in street clothes.  Sometimes even the kids are not in costume.  It all balances out.


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

disneychrista said:


> Costumes are great but since I won't be wearing it any other time I do it "on the cheap."
> 
> Last year I went as a Mouseketeer - got a skirt from my mom, use a turtleneck that I had alread, printout out a logo & name to stuck to shirt. The only thing I bought was mouseears ($12).
> 
> This year I am going to be Mickey Mouse - same mouse ears as last year, pair of red shorts ($5), black tights/leggings ($5), black long sleeve shirt (have), Yellow Shoes ($10), white gloves (have). So total of $20. And everything I can wear again, without being Mickey.



Great idea!  I will be going as Minnie this year.  I already have the clip on Minnie ears, a friend is making my red/ white polka dot dress, underneath I will wear black leggings and a black long sleeve tee.  I am taking a pair of black crocs and either covering them with yellow duck tape or yellow adhesive felt!


----------



## Peepster

Got our tickets in the mail yesterday!  So excited!  Now if we could just get the time to pass faster...

Our costumes will be non-traditional...we went as bacon & eggs at WDW last time.  Have to see what we can whip up this time (no yolk intended).

Will the 23rd (Tuesday party) be a crowded one in the opinion of you vets?

Auntie Peep  (who cannot for the life of her remember how to fix her sig line, sorry)


----------



## Arizona Rita

Hey Everyone
What is this CD you are talking about with "Screams" on it and all?
How do I order a copy!
Congrats to those who have your tkts! C"mon Thursday!!


----------



## monkey30

i am still debating if we should do the party, gotta make up my mind and get tickets for the first one... hopefully there will be some!


----------



## laura&fam

Love the bacon and eggs idea!  I tried to think of something along those lines but couldn't think of anything that would look ok alone (3 kids, 3 different schools).  So we're going as the Incredibles.  Just got our tickets for the 19th in the mail yesterday!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

thanks everyone for responding that we won't look out of place if we don't wear a costume to the party...we are excited to see Disneyland decorated for Halloween!!!!!!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

the cd is what i got at the century 21 store (if thats the name)

its called magic kingdoms event party music it has 
not so scary hallowen part hollowishes 12345, 
the boo too you halloween parad 67891011

ddisney pirates and princess party 12, music magic mayjham 13 14 15 16 17 18

bonus tracks halloween villans mix and mingle 20 pirate and princess yo ho main street.
 dreams along with mickey
21, 22 23 24 25 26 27 

my fav is maleficent descends lol number 25


----------



## revwog1974

I just saw on Pinterest some very cute family costume ideas.  It includes the Incredibles, which people have talked about and some others.  http://www.bellebebes.co.uk/2011/10/family-in-fancy-dress/


----------



## I❤MICKEY

I've seen some pictures and you tube videos of the trick or treating at the halloween parties. Everyone seemed to have the same treat bags. Is a treat bag included in the cost of the ticket? Or is there a treat bag for sale that the majority of people purchase?


----------



## skiingfast

I❤MICKEY;45453106 said:
			
		

> I've seen some pictures and you tube videos of the trick or treating at the halloween parties. Everyone seemed to have the same treat bags. Is a treat bag included in the cost of the ticket? Or is there a treat bag for sale that the majority of people purchase?



What you probably saw are the bags you get with the party tickets.  There are other bags that are bigger available for purchase in the park and you may want to bring our own from home.


----------



## Sherry E

I❤MICKEY;45453106 said:
			
		

> I've seen some pictures and you tube videos of the trick or treating at the halloween parties. Everyone seemed to have the same treat bags. Is a treat bag included in the cost of the ticket? Or is there a treat bag for sale that the majority of people purchase?







Actually, I just posted this (below) last week!  There are flimsy plastic bags that you get with your admission/wrist bands, and they don't hold a lot of candy overall, but people were buying these:





Sherry E said:


> *lorieintucson -*
> 
> Yes, you'll be able to enter Disneyland (not California Adventure) in costume at 4 p.m. on 10/12 (and on any day when the party begins at 7 p.m.)!
> 
> You will get some rather flimsy plastic bags when you get your wrist band at the entrance to DL.  They are okay if you don't plan on stopping at many treat stations, but most people agree that these bags don't hold much.  We went to every treat trail and every treat station except one (the one in the French Market), and the plastic bag they gave out would not have held all the candy I collected!
> 
> So I bought this tote bag at one of the shops - it twinkles, too (you press a button and the little lights start blinking!) - and I saw a lot of people with this bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bag was also popular.  I saw many people carrying it - but I didn't like it because it was shiny and cheap-looking in person:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you can get these buckets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were both popcorn buckets and lanterns being sold that looked like Ghost Mickey, so I suppose you could always empty out the popcorn and thrown in some candy:


----------



## I❤MICKEY

Thank you for the info Skiingfast and Sherry. 

Sherry - about how much would you say the twinkle bag cost? Debating if I would buy a special disney treat bag for the boys or bring one from home. Do you know if the bags are only for sale during the party? The party is actually our last night in the park so if I did buy one I would probably want to buy earlier in the week rather than once the party starts.


----------



## Sherry E

I❤MICKEY;45454251 said:
			
		

> Thank you for the info Skiingfast and Sherry.
> 
> Sherry - about how much would you say the twinkle bag cost? Debating if I would buy a special disney treat bag for the boys or bring one from home. Do you know if the bags are only for sale during the party? The party is actually our last night in the park so if I did buy one I would probably want to buy earlier in the week rather than once the party starts.



The twinkly bag was $9.95 (base price) before tax was added, and before they deducted my 20% Annual Pass discount.  

The twinkly green/black bag was on sale the first day of Halloween Time season last year - September 16th - to the general public!  That's when I first saw it, and then I bought it on my party night, which was Monday, October 3rd (the second night of Mickey's Halloween Party).  That bag was very popular, so I couldn't find any in the stores several hours before the party but I remembered seeing it on 9/16.  Finally, shortly before the party began, a stash of the bags suddenly appeared out of nowhere in a store and I snapped it up!

The orange bag was all over the place - it was around $5, I think - maybe $4.95 before tax, I think?


----------



## tksbaskets

I'm with you Sherry not being overly (at all) fond of shiny recycled plastic looking bags.  I don't like the feel of them or carrying them.  Give me a nice cotton tote bag any day!

Love the cute designs though


----------



## I❤MICKEY

Sherry E said:


> The twinkly bag was $9.95 (base price) before tax was added, and before they deducted my 20% Annual Pass discount.
> 
> The twinkly green/black bag was on sale the first day of Halloween Time season last year - September 16th - to the general public!  That's when I first saw it, and then I bought it on my party night, which was Monday, October 3rd (the second night of Mickey's Halloween Party).  That bag was very popular, so I couldn't find any in the stores several hours before the party but I remembered seeing it on 9/16.  Finally, shortly before the party began, a stash of the bags suddenly appeared out of nowhere in a store and I snapped it up!
> 
> The orange bag was all over the place - it was around $5, I think - maybe $4.95 before tax, I think?



Thank you.


----------



## Girimama33

I have a random question about the Halloween party...Are the FP machines still working and in effect during party hours?


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

FP machines were not working at the Halloween party I attended last year, I think this is standard operating procedure.


----------



## Girimama33

Elk Grove Chris said:


> FP machines were not working at the Halloween party I attended last year, I think this is standard operating procedure.



Bummer! Were the lines for rides fairly long as opposed to regular park hours?


----------



## Gina

Hi, I have a quick question: On the days with the parties, is it smarter to avoid DL because the party-goers will go early to get the most out of their party day, or is the park generally less crowded during the day on a party day because non-party-goers figure it's pointless to go and party attendees go later so they're not falling asleep at the party? Did that make sense?? Lol

Our first day there will be 10/5 and there's a party that night, and I can't figure out if we should hit DL for a little while or just forget it completely for that day. We're only there Friday-Monday and have never been, so I'm trying to cram everything in as efficiently as possible.   Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

what time do you get in? if i were you id get the party ticket and not use a hopper that day just go in the park at 3 or 4pm and have a good 8 hours that night in the park.


----------



## Gina

JadeDarkstar said:


> what time do you get in? if i were you id get the party ticket and not use a hopper that day just go in the park at 3 or 4pm and have a good 8 hours that night in the park.




We get in around 9:30am at Burbank, so I figure we'll be checked in and ready to hit a park around lunch time-ish. We're definitely not doing the party at all.


----------



## Girimama33

Gina said:


> Hi, I have a quick question: On the days with the parties, is it smarter to avoid DL because the party-goers will go early to get the most out of their party day, or is the park generally less crowded during the day on a party day because non-party-goers figure it's pointless to go and party attendees go later so they're not falling asleep at the party? Did that make sense?? Lol
> 
> Our first day there will be 10/5 and there's a party that night, and I can't figure out if we should hit DL for a little while or just forget it completely for that day. We're only there Friday-Monday and have never been, so I'm trying to cram everything in as efficiently as possible.   Thanks for any suggestions!



If it were me, and there was a HP going on that I was not planning on attending...I would get to DL at RD that morning and take advantage of what I could. If you are the type of family to take a break during the day, I would go to DCA after the break. If no break, then I would try to get over to DCA before the party starts since a lot of people will be heading over there after leaving DL.

*My plan is out now that I see you do not get in till noon. You certainly can experience some time in DL before the party starts if you choose. Or you can do DCA that day and see DL the next.*


----------



## Gina

Girimama33 said:


> If it were me, and there was a HP going on that I was not planning on attending...I would get to DL at RD that morning and take advantage of what I could. If you are the type of family to take a break during the day, I would go to DCA after the break. If no break, then I would try to get over to DCA before the party starts since a lot of people will be heading over there after leaving DL.




That would be awesome, except that we are flying in that day.   So that being the case, we should just skip DL that first day and head straight to DCA?


----------



## Girimama33

Gina said:


> That would be awesome, except that we are flying in that day.   So that being the case, we should just skip DL that first day and head straight to DCA?


Gina - I edited my original post after I saw your response with your arrival time.


----------



## Arizona Rita

I have my tickets!


----------



## disneychrista

Girimama33 said:


> Bummer! Were the lines for rides fairly long as opposed to regular park hours?



No. Lines are pretty reasonable. A lot of people are trick or treating, waiting for Parades & Fireworks.


----------



## Girimama33

disneychrista said:


> No. Lines are pretty reasonable. A lot of people are trick or treating, waiting for Parades & Fireworks.



Thanks Christa!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

ahh ok well ya id do dl early day and then dca  after so you dont lose any time in parks from party


----------



## CaliBear

This thread is great. I'm just starting to read through it and I'm wondering, adults with no kids will be permitted to trick or treat or would we be better off just going on a non-party day?


----------



## Eeee-va

CaliBear said:


> This thread is great. I'm just starting to read through it and I'm wondering, adults with no kids will be permitted to trick or treat or would we be better off just going on a non-party day?



Absolutely no kids needed to Trick or Treat during the party! Our group of 2-6 adults (depending on the time of night) had no trouble at all.


----------



## CaliBear

Thank you Eeee-va!


----------



## disneychrista

CaliBear said:


> This thread is great. I'm just starting to read through it and I'm wondering, adults with no kids will be permitted to trick or treat or would we be better off just going on a non-party day?



That is the best point of the Halloween Party. Where else can adults dress up & go trick or treating. (except aparently in my neighborhood, where adults don't both to dress up but still knock on my door Trick or Treating).


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

Has anyone here ever done the UE? I know some are planning on it for this year, but has anyone ever experienced it and booking it already? I was told by the Tours CM on the phone that I can't book it until 30 days out, so not until Sept 30 or Oct 1 for Halloween, Oct 31. I expressed concern about not buying MHP tickets until that late because 10/31 is a popular date and I feared them selling out. She said she thinks they set aside a number of tickets for people buying UE packages, so there would be some 10/31 tickets, even if they sell out of regular MHP tickets.
She also said to check back in mid-August in case they make the UE bookings available a little earlier.
Do we think she's talking sense or talking crazy? 
That date is the only MHP for us because we'll arrive in Anaheim 10/30, so I'm deeply concerned that we *have* to get tickets for 10/31.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

i was one to plan this and depending on money in sep i may or may not do it now. But i was told they do set number of tickets away for it. look up in search the halloween hunts tour ultimate expirince and see if you can find it i put all the info ii could get from it on the post.


----------



## SueTGGR

I tried not to think too much about the party but now that we have the tickets, I am getting more and more excited.  The only thing better would be to find some shirts the 3 of us will wear that will be a low key costume. 

As I read through the questions being asked, I will give the best advise I have gotten over the years of going to the party is... It may not go with your costume but I highly recommend taking a backpack to stash all the candy. Each year we have gone, everyone in our party has collected about 5 pounds of candy each. Last year there were 5 (25lbs) of us, the year before 3 of us (18 lbs). We didn't hit every station but we did go to a lot of them. We aren't picture people so we passed those lines up. We also typically left shortly after the fireworks, so not to the bitter end. I'm sure some have collected more candy and some less but the way we do it is to take the little bags they gave us and as they started to get full, we dumped it into a plastic bag inside the backpack. A few years ago I carried a pillow case instead and my hands were slipping off my grip by the end of the night and our son was not getting more candy (God forbid!) because he didn't want to carry it any more. I would think if you have younger ones but not taking a stroller to stash it away, take a backpack!!! 
OK, back to planning!
Sue
ps...HI Sherry!


----------



## Sherry E

SueTGGR said:


> I tried not to think too much about the party but now that we have the tickets, I am getting more and more excited.  The only thing better would be to find some shirts the 3 of us will wear that will be a low key costume.
> 
> As I read through the questions being asked, I will give the best advise I have gotten over the years of going to the party is... It may not go with your costume but I highly recommend taking a backpack to stash all the candy. Each year we have gone, everyone in our party has collected about 5 pounds of candy each. Last year there were 5 (25lbs) of us, the year before 3 of us (18 lbs). We didn't hit every station but we did go to a lot of them. We aren't picture people so we passed those lines up. We also typically left shortly after the fireworks, so not to the bitter end. I'm sure some have collected more candy and some less but the way we do it is to take the little bags they gave us and as they started to get full, we dumped it into a plastic bag inside the backpack. A few years ago I carried a pillow case instead and my hands were slipping off my grip by the end of the night and our son was not getting more candy (God forbid!) because he didn't want to carry it any more. I would think if you have younger ones but not taking a stroller to stash it away, take a backpack!!!
> OK, back to planning!
> Sue
> ps...HI Sherry!




Hi, Sue!


----------



## laura&fam

SueTGGR said:


> As I read through the questions being asked, I will give the best advise I have gotten over the years of going to the party is... It may not go with your costume but I highly recommend taking a backpack to stash all the candy. Each year we have gone, everyone in our party has collected about 5 pounds of candy each. Last year there were 5 (25lbs) of us, the year before 3 of us (18 lbs). We didn't hit every station but we did go to a lot of them. We aren't picture people so we passed those lines up. We also typically left shortly after the fireworks, so not to the bitter end. I'm sure some have collected more candy and some less but the way we do it is to take the little bags they gave us and as they started to get full, we dumped it into a plastic bag inside the backpack. A few years ago I carried a pillow case instead and my hands were slipping off my grip by the end of the night and our son was not getting more candy (God forbid!) because he didn't want to carry it any more. I would think if you have younger ones but not taking a stroller to stash it away, take a backpack!!!



This brings up my current dilema.  We got rid of all our strollers and hadn't planned on taking one to DL.  But then I started to think about 2 late nights at DL and a sleepy (probably asleep) 4 yo and tierd adults.  Would a cheap umbrella stroller get in the way at the HP?  We can rent a DL one, but I don't want to sort through them all to find ours.  Also I had considered bringing one and stashing it someplace until my son got too tierd and then getting it.

Any thoughts?


----------



## dyljon

HI - we are coming from Australia to California in October with our boys aged 4 and 7, and are going to go to the Halloween Party on Tues Oct 23!! In Australia Halloween is not really a big thing, so we are very excited! 

Do most of the adults dress up too, or is it mainly the kids? We don't know whether to bring costumes with us or just buy some when we arrive (we land at LAX on the 20th).


----------



## disneychrista

dyljon said:


> Do most of the adults dress up too, or is it mainly the kids?


Adults & kids both dress up. Anything from simple theme T-shirts to full blown costumes. But there are also many adults & kids w/o costumes too.

I dress up because, where else can an adult dress up & go Trick or Treating?


----------



## Pollito916

laura&fam said:


> This brings up my current dilema.  We got rid of all our strollers and hadn't planned on taking one to DL.  But then I started to think about 2 late nights at DL and a sleepy (probably asleep) 4 yo and tierd adults.  Would a cheap umbrella stroller get in the way at the HP?  We can rent a DL one, but I don't want to sort through them all to find ours.  Also I had considered bringing one and stashing it someplace until my son got too tierd and then getting it.
> 
> Any thoughts?



I would probably bring a stroller for a 4 year old, especially if you're planning to stay late nights.  We did the WDW MNSSHP last year with our 4.5 year old and 1 year old, and only brought one stroller for the baby which we regretted, because the 4.5 year old got tired too, then DH ended up carrying him a lot, or I would carry the 1 year old and let the 4.5 year old sit in the stroller.  

The stroller we had didn't get in the way for the party any more than it did other times in the trip.  I don't know about a cheap umbrella supporting a 4 year old enough though, depends on the size of the kid probably.


----------



## Pollito916

Does anyone know if the DL halloween party tickets sell out far in advance?  We're probably looking at the 10/15 party, if that matters.


----------



## Here4mydisneyfix

Pollito916 said:


> I would probably bring a stroller for a 4 year old, especially if you're planning to stay late nights.  We did the WDW MNSSHP last year with our 4.5 year old and 1 year old, and only brought one stroller for the baby which we regretted, because the 4.5 year old got tired too, then DH ended up carrying him a lot, or I would carry the 1 year old and let the 4.5 year old sit in the stroller.
> 
> The stroller we had didn't get in the way for the party any more than it did other times in the trip.  I don't know about a cheap umbrella supporting a 4 year old enough though, depends on the size of the kid probably.



I second this absolutely! We brought our 18mo old, 4 year old and 6 year old daughters and have a double stroller. Baby sits in back and I just remove the tray from the front seat so either the 4 or 6 year old can sit in that seat for a rest. BOTH of them used it. Total life saver! Walking so much is hard on little ones, even up to 7 or 8 years old.


----------



## sandgrace

Pollito916 said:


> I would probably bring a stroller for a 4 year old, especially if you're planning to stay late nights.  We did the WDW MNSSHP last year with our 4.5 year old and 1 year old, and only brought one stroller for the baby which we regretted, because the 4.5 year old got tired too, then DH ended up carrying him a lot, or I would carry the 1 year old and let the 4.5 year old sit in the stroller.
> 
> The stroller we had didn't get in the way for the party any more than it did other times in the trip.  I don't know about a cheap umbrella supporting a 4 year old enough though, depends on the size of the kid probably.



We're bringing our umbrella stroller and our daughter is turning 8, she's on the small side but she still gets tired from all that walking and staying up late.  Plus, it's nice to have the stroller to leave your stuff on when you're going on rides, I'll really miss the stroller for that reason!


----------



## Arizona Rita

dyljon said:


> HI - we are coming from Australia to California in October with our boys aged 4 and 7, and are going to go to the Halloween Party on Tues Oct 23!! In Australia Halloween is not really a big thing, so we are very excited!
> 
> Do most of the adults dress up too, or is it mainly the kids? We don't know whether to bring costumes with us or just buy some when we arrive (we land at LAX on the 20th).



Hi Dyljon!
Please do not buy costumes from the airport. You will be paying a ridiculous amount for something either you will wear once or cheaply made. I would hate to see you do that to yourself.
If your boys have Woody/Buzz/Mike/Sulley whatever pajamas they like to wear they could do that or have tee shirts made up with something for the 4 of you that say something like "Boo from Downunder" with Mickey and an Aussie hat. something like that. If your boys really want costumes there are Walmarts and Targets in the Anaheim area.
And even at that dont feel like you have to dress up at all.
I hope you have fun with this!


----------



## dyljon

Thanks for the replies. I didn't mean we'd buy from the airport, was thinking more along the lines of Target. We would like to dress up simply because nobody really does here, so it's a great chance to do it. The T-shirts are a great idea though.We're also going to be staying in LA (Hollywood Celebrity Hotel) for actual Halloween so the boys can wear their costumes trick or treating then too I guess. We've been told that lots of kids trick or treat around that area, is that correct? (sorry, off topic I know...)


----------



## Aust

Just a question about Halloween party tickets - I'm a bit uneasy. My husband bought AP discount tickets online about an hour after they went on sale on Monday. The confirmation email came through straight away, and the transaction went through on the bank statement, however the second email with the e-tickets did not. He called and spoke to a CM who told him the email had been sent, but had not arrived, and could not be sent again, but we could just bring along the confirmation email and exchange that for tickets (don't know where, my husband didn't ask!)

Has anyone had this happen in previous years? Where did you take your confirmation email to? did it all go ok??


----------



## Eeee-va

Aust said:


> Just a question about Halloween party tickets - I'm a bit uneasy. My husband bought AP discount tickets online about an hour after they went on sale on Monday. The confirmation email came through straight away, and the transaction went through on the bank statement, however the second email with the e-tickets did not. He called and spoke to a CM who told him the email had been sent, but had not arrived, and could not be sent again, but we could just bring along the confirmation email and exchange that for tickets (don't know where, my husband didn't ask!)
> 
> Has anyone had this happen in previous years? Where did you take your confirmation email to? did it all go ok??



This happened to me when I purchased regular tickets in 2009, except I never got the confirmation email, having entered the wrong email address.    They advised me to bring my credit card and confirmation number to the ticket booths and I could get my tickets. It did take probably 10 minutes (it felt more like 30, being so close to the park and unable to get in!) and the CM had to go to the back, but eventually they gave us our tickets.

Since you have the confirmation email (I didn't) I think you will be fine.  I suggest you bring the card you charged the tickets to, just in case it's needed.


----------



## I❤MICKEY

Party participants will be me, DH, DS-4 and DS-almost 2. Any insight provided is greatly appreciated. 


*Schedule*: Does Disneyland provide a schedule in advance? Will one be provided as we enter the park? I'm specifically interested in the times for parades, fireworks, character meet and greet. Is there a special Halloween Fantasmic? For the characters - do they tell you which characters will be out and where? Will they provide a map that shows where the trick-or-treating will be located?

*Parking*: Is it true that the Halloween Party tickets inlcude free parking? What time of the day can you start parking for free? My boys are little and I think staying up until midnight will be hard. So I was thinking we would spend the day at the hotel enjoying the pool and then getting them down for naps. After naps we will drive to the park rather than dealing with the hotel shuttle. Historically what has the parking situation been like? 

*Party Plan of Action*: The party is our last night at the park after spending a whole week. We probably won't ride many rides. I think we will be focussing on the things that are unique to the party such as characters, parades, fireworks, trick-or-treating. What other types of things are unique to the parties? Any recommendations for a plan of action? I've read that we should try to see characters earlier rather than later. 

Thank you.


----------



## meyersfam11

Hi all!  Please bare with me as I havent read thru all the pages of comments, so I dont know if this has already been asked.  We are annual Halloween Party go-ers.  We normally attend the party in mid-October, but since we are Military, and with Disney's military promo going away, we are thinking about heading to the parks the last week of September.  So, my question is....with the Halloween party starting Sept 28th does anyone expect it to be crazy busy?  Now, I know it is always crazy...but will it be busier than other dates?

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## scrappinsandie

> Thanks for the replies. I didn't mean we'd buy from the airport, was thinking more along the lines of Target. We would like to dress up simply because nobody really does here, so it's a great chance to do it. The T-shirts are a great idea though.We're also going to be staying in LA (Hollywood Celebrity Hotel) for actual Halloween so the boys can wear their costumes trick or treating then too I guess. We've been told that lots of kids trick or treat around that area, is that correct? (sorry, off topic I know...)



If you are coming from Australia a great place to buy costumes is http://www.costumebox.com.au/home.php

We (a group of 15 women) plan to be in cosume for the 28th September!

Sandie


----------



## Girimama33

meyersfam11 said:


> Hi all!  Please bare with me as I havent read thru all the pages of comments, so I dont know if this has already been asked.  We are annual Halloween Party go-ers.  We normally attend the party in mid-October, but since we are Military, and with Disney's military promo going away, we are thinking about heading to the parks the last week of September.  So, my question is....with the Halloween party starting Sept 28th does anyone expect it to be crazy busy?  Now, I know it is always crazy...but will it be busier than other dates?
> 
> Thanks for your help!!


I would say Yes. It is the first party night and it is on a Friday. This date will more than likely sell out.


----------



## Here4mydisneyfix

Ok, today is the day for us "regular" people to get to buy party tickets!! YES! So where can we buy them? Do we just have to call? I don't see a link to purchase them online, except for AP. Sooooo excited!! We got our rental car with a really low bid on Priceline yesterday, so that checks off flight, hotel AND car! Ready to check off these Halloween Party tickets too! Then it's just magic mountain tics, knotts haunt and a city pass! Is it time to go yet???!!


----------



## Girimama33

Here4mydisneyfix said:


> Ok, today is the day for us "regular" people to get to buy party tickets!! YES! So where can we buy them? Do we just have to call? I don't see a link to purchase them online, except for AP. Sooooo excited!! We got our rental car with a really low bid on Priceline yesterday, so that checks off flight, hotel AND car! Ready to check off these Halloween Party tickets too! Then it's just magic mountain tics, knotts haunt and a city pass! Is it time to go yet???!!



You can purchase HP tickets online here (the button is at the bottom): http://disneyland.disney.go.com/special-offers/mickeys-halloween-party/


----------



## Here4mydisneyfix

Thanks! That is where I visited this morning, but the link wasn't up yet to purchase. I see it's there now! YIPEE!!! Soooo excited!


----------



## two3jordan

Just bought tickets to our first ever Halloween Party!


----------



## Sally_fan

Yay! Yay! YAY!!!!! Just bought our tickets do its official...we are going to the Oct31 party!!!


----------



## revwog1974

Girimama33 said:


> You can purchase HP tickets online here (the button is at the bottom): http://disneyland.disney.go.com/special-offers/mickeys-halloween-party/



Thanks for the link.  I knew that I could just come to this thread and someone would post it.  I bought my tickets.


----------



## Sherry E

Hello, Halloween peeps!


I need to start moving us all over to another thread:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2959331

Technically, we're supposed to let threads go to about 250 pages and then close them out (apparently all kinds of glitches and things start to malfunction after that point).

So I had to start another Superthread thread - it's the same info (except I will have to fix some of the links that refer to the old thread, and there will have to be a new Table of Contents, of course), and everything else is the same.  The new thread is not because it's a new season or a different year or anything like that - a Superthread is a Superthread year in and year out.  But we are about to reach our 250 page limit in this thread very soon!

So let's all move over to http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2959331 and continue the planning!  I'll keep this one open until the 250-page point and then close it.


----------

